# *** Pennsylvania Hunting Thread - 2016-2017 ***



## nicko

Hunting licenses for the 2016-17 season go on sale 6/20. Who's got anything new or different they are going to try this season? 

- new property
- new equipment
- new tactics

I'm intrigued by the wireless trail cams. Is anybody using one and if so, how is picture quality and what type of monthly cost is there for the data plan?


----------



## tyepsu

My main change this year in Pennsylvania is going to be ....less is more. I have permission to hunt quite a few different properties, however I'm going to focus on 3 properties that have shown to either have the least amount of pressure and/or the most sightings of mature bucks. With no Sunday hunting and going to Iowa November 2nd thru 11th, my time spent in Pa will also be limited. I also plan on hunting Ohio a lot more now that I gained permission to 3 new properties there. One of the 3 properties in Pennsylvania I will hunt is where a specific drop tine buck I'm after should still be running around. I found his shed at the end of February. He's the buck I'm after. I am also curious about the trail cameras that email or text pictures. They would be nice to avoid making as many trips into the woods. I'm trying to check my cameras no more than once a month. Between Thursday and yesterday, I got out to all 3 properties I'll hunt in Pennsylvania and swapped out SD cards, put in fresh batteries and placed attractant out to get an inventory on buck over the next 2 months. I'm still trying to decide if any of my treestands should be moved.


----------



## 25ft-up

I'll most likely be back in your woods this year, even with the price increase. Not sure how much longer, though, as it will keep going up. Going to stay on the ground again as I did last year, with the addition of a leaf/ghili suit. Pay no attention to the pile of leaves moving slowly past you.


----------



## Squirrel

25ft-up said:


> I'll most likely be back in your woods this year, even with the price increase.


There is no price increase this year.

I am dropping down to 50lb bows due to health issues (2 back surgeries, right bicep surgery, and now having left bicep tendon surgery tomorrow). So that also means I will be building new arrows and changing broadheads. I want a true cut on contact head and probably 2 blades for better penetration. I love my QAD Exodus heads, but the tip isn't sharp.


----------



## jacobh

1st year ever I most likely won't be hunting in Pa. Smaller unit same amount of tags. I just don't agree with that decision. Oh well 25 years was a good run
Nick as for cell cams I hear the pic quality is poor on most cams except the real expensive cams. Plans I don't think are too expensive though. May be worth a shot just make sure U have service where u plan to set the cams up


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> 1st year ever I most likely won't be hunting in Pa. Smaller unit same amount of tags. I just don't agree with that decision. Oh well 25 years was a good run
> Nick as for cell cams I hear the pic quality is poor on most cams except the real expensive cams. Plans I don't think are too expensive though. May be worth a shot just make sure U have service where u plan to set the cams up


Scott, I picked up and awesome lease in Ohio that I locked up for 5 years. So my hunting in Pa is also over , with does not bother me at all . This farm I picked up got some really big deer on it and has not been hunted in over 12 years . I am putting my heart and soul into this farm, and going to try and not shoot anything under 4.5 years of age . I going out next week and hanging about 30 cameras and I hired a guy thats going to help me hang them then he is going to do the monitoring of the cameras thru the summer . Also I got a map that I think there is no problem putting 30+ stands and I will be able to hunt every wind possible and not burn out any stands . Also the great part of this farm is the farmer lives on the property has about 200+ acres of corn and few hundred acres of beans going in for the year.


----------



## 138104

Will be hunting the same 10 acres I've hunted for the last 10 years. I will be hunting some different spots due to increased hunting pressure on the property behind me. Running 2 cameras right now and seeing some promise.

Equipment wise, I'm not sure. Might go with a x-bow due to shoulder pain. Also want to get my kids out more this year, so the x-bow will serve double duty.


----------



## 25ft-up

Squirrel said:


> There is no price increase this year.
> .


That's the best news I've heard in awhile.

The area I hunt doesn't have any oaks. The oaks that were left on the farm all died from gypsy moth caterpillars around 20 years ago. They tried replanting on the farm, but the deer ate what the cows didn't. I've got 3 dozen trees started. Squirrels dug up the rest of the 400-500 acorns and trees. I'll plant them on the farm when they are 6-10ft tall. Someday the kids or grandkids will enjoy the benefits of hunting the only stand of oaks in the county.


----------



## KMiha

I got access to another property that's about 33 acres I can hunt this year, that's about the only thing new. Don't know how the pressure is in the area, but know the property hasn't had much pressure in the last few years. My dad and I plan on putting some cameras out this month and seeing what's around. 

Congrats on the lease Pope. Sounds like a huge farm that you could manage for some good Ohio deer. Good luck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't even know where to start - God willing things will continue to improve with Camille and we can move away from the chemotherapy regime...I am confident that there is nothing worse in this life than watching your child battle cancer and I have been through some very bad things with family members.

When I do get out, I will be hitting with the woods for the first time since 7/08 without an Elite, but I am not too worried as this Rize is simply amazing. I am literally blowing the 10-ring out of my targets and I don't think I am anything special on the range. With the passing of the primary landowner who granted me permission for the last 23 years, I will likely be back on the public land prowl. I have a few very small private access points, but it really isn't much like hunting when I can watch Action News through the window, from my treestand. My son has expressed an increased interest with his bow (figures, the year I lose my little slice of private heaven in Chesco), so I will be doing what I can to foster that through the off-season and wouldn't mind hanging my bow on the shelf the entire year if it meant getting out with him. It may even more like what it was in the mid-nineties when I was traveling to and from Potter several times during the archery season. Pulled cams up there this weekend with SEVERAL nice buck appearing on cam. If things go well at home and work I am planning the annual trek to KS with the plans for a reunion with good friends and the hopes of one with one of the GIANTS that I encountered last year.

Most of all the biggest change will be a focus on a greater appreciation for everything that I have and can do - if life has taught me anything, especially these last couple of years, EVERYTHING can change in moment and often at no fault of your own.

Congrats on the farm Bob and if you want/need any help I'd be interested.

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Don't even know where to start - God willing things will continue to improve with Camille and we can move away from the chemotherapy regime...I am confident that there is nothing worse in this life than watching your child battle cancer and I have been through some very bad things with family members.
> 
> When I do get out, I will be hitting with the woods for the first time since 7/08 without an Elite, but I am not too worried as this Rize is simply amazing. I am literally blowing the 10-ring out of my targets and I don't think I am anything special on the range. With the passing of the primary landowner who granted me permission for the last 23 years, I will likely be back on the public land prowl. I have a few very small private access points, but it really isn't much like hunting when I can watch Action News through the window, from my treestand. My son has expressed an increased interest with his bow (figures, the year I lose my little slice of private heaven in Chesco), so I will be doing what I can to foster that through the off-season and wouldn't mind hanging my bow on the shelf the entire year if it meant getting out with him. It may even more like what it was in the mid-nineties when I was traveling to and from Potter several times during the archery season. Pulled cams up there this weekend with SEVERAL nice buck appearing on cam. If things go well at home and work I am planning the annual trek to KS with the plans for a reunion with good friends and the hopes of one with one of the GIANTS that I encountered last year.
> 
> Most of all the biggest change will be a focus on a greater appreciation for everything that I have and can do - if life has taught me anything, especially these last couple of years, EVERYTHING can change in moment and often at no fault of your own.
> 
> Congrats on the farm Bob and if you want/need any help I'd be interested.
> 
> Joe


Joe, Glad to here that your daughter is improving prayers will be sent your way . I have to say I have been very blessed to do what I do and to be able to do the things I love to do . I have to say of all the animals I have hunted in the last 40+ and all the places I have been it all comes back to chasing big whitetails . IMO I think killing a big mature whitetail is probably one of the hardest to harvest . After giving up my leases back in 2012 I knew it was time to do so , it took so much of my time that I was almost never home . As the last few years have passed I regreated everyday ever turing my back on those leases , maybe it was my heart talking . After getting a call from a very good friend of mine from Ohio , telling me his neighbor was looking for just one person to lease his farm . After talking to my girlfriend and many hours of thinking I decided to do it . The only way I wanted to do it is if I could go into it 110%. Thanks for the offer Joe , I will keep you posted .


----------



## CBB

In the last week 5 cams have been put up. 
Food plots have been started and the rest will go in late July. 
Buckwheat, 
Megaplot
Peas.

New Elite bow for now. Looking for a backup bow as well. 

New spots on public land. Been working on a relationship with a landowner that may pan out for some additional access this fall. My fiancee and 2 boys are shooting their bows very well. LOTS of stand work to do! 

Can't wait for season!


----------



## primal-bow

wish sunday hunting would be aloud this year. work does offer me alot of time in the woods.


----------



## tyepsu

One of the properties in Pa I have permission to hunt is 97 acres directly across the street from my house. I have mixed feelings about this spot. If it was my only option, I would suck it up and hunt it the best I know how. Fortunately, I do have other options. The landowner told me last year he was considering logging the property, but had not made up his mind. I do not get to talk to or see the landowner often, as he works evenings and is usually sleeping during the day. He has been very kind and told me numerous times I am more than welcome to hunt, put up stands, cameras, etc. Back in January I moved my one hang on stand I had over there. In March, I saw from the road that some logging was taking place. The property has a valley in the middle and 2 ridges on either side. They were obviously logging the east side and my stand is just on the west side where the two ridges meet at the top end of the property. This property was good last year for spring turkey. I heard birds every time I hunted it and because of its location, it was ideal for me to get out in the morning before work. I decided to give it a shot one morning the first week of turkey season this year. As I walked up toward my stand and the area where I had seen and heard birds last year, I noticed the property had been logged a lot more than I ever imagined. They took a very large section of trees. When I got toward my stand, it looked like a different woods. There were about 25 trees cut and stacked right in front of my stand. Fortunately, they had not touched the tree my stand was in. The landowner did tell me he had instructed them not to mess with any trees they came across that had stands in them. I am not sure how this logging will effect the deer hunting. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation? How did it impact the deer hunting?

I decided this past Saturday I was going to go up and check on my stand and depending on how things looked I would leave it be, move it to another spot on the same property or pull it and put it out in Ohio on one of the new properties I gained permission to hunt. The 2 pics attached are from right in front of where my stand was and it looks the same behind. They just left a small clump of trees. I decided to go ahead and pull the sticks and stand and I will put it in Ohio.

On a side note. The landowner allows some other people to hunt, but I never saw anyone else during archery season last year. I did see a couple during gun season. I also came across 2 different areas where people had placed a mineral block in the one spot and dumped corn in the other. Keep in mind, this was the first Saturday of gun season. I made the landowner aware. He said he would go check it out. I believe he took down a few of the cameras overlooking the bait. In addition, both places I found the bait had stands less than 30 yards away. Once I discovered the bait and told the landowner, I decided not to hunt the property anymore last year. I was not risking it, even though I was not the one to put it out.

I am trying to decide if I should even continue to hunt the property. I have a climber, so I could always hop out there for a few hours after work come this fall. I am thinking I might just put out a cheap trail camera over there and leave it until September and then check and see if there are any shooter bucks on it. The local taxidermist shot a 180" bruiser on the property right next to this property in 2013, so I know there has to be some big bucks over there.


----------



## nicko

Had our pup out on a run on some local gamelands today and came up on a hen turkey laying flat on her stomach in a new growth cornfield 20 yards from us. I'm sure she would have stayed pinned down until we got past her but I wanted Maisy to see the bird. That's the second time I've seen turkey(s) on these gamelands this spring and I never saw a turkey here in the past 18 years. Good sign.


----------



## rogersb

My family has some land in Bradford county. I small game hunted it when I was young but it never had much appeal to deer. For the last 2 years a farmer has been plating corn next to our woods where it was only hay for most of my life. Now there is deer sign everywhere. I'll be in a tree in the early season on a route they need to pass through to get to the field. 

Here in Luzerne county I'm watching a few bucks grow but dont expect any nice deer to move through my property until November when the rut is on. I went through roughly 2 years of pics this weekend and November is the only time any nice deer pass through.


----------



## dougell

tyepsu said:


> One of the properties in Pa I have permission to hunt is 97 acres directly across the street from my house. I have mixed feelings about this spot. If it was my only option, I would suck it up and hunt it the best I know how. Fortunately, I do have other options. The landowner told me last year he was considering logging the property, but had not made up his mind. I do not get to talk to or see the landowner often, as he works evenings and is usually sleeping during the day. He has been very kind and told me numerous times I am more than welcome to hunt, put up stands, cameras, etc. Back in January I moved my one hang on stand I had over there. In March, I saw from the road that some logging was taking place. The property has a valley in the middle and 2 ridges on either side. They were obviously logging the east side and my stand is just on the west side where the two ridges meet at the top end of the property. This property was good last year for spring turkey. I heard birds every time I hunted it and because of its location, it was ideal for me to get out in the morning before work. I decided to give it a shot one morning the first week of turkey season this year. As I walked up toward my stand and the area where I had seen and heard birds last year, I noticed the property had been logged a lot more than I ever imagined. They took a very large section of trees. When I got toward my stand, it looked like a different woods. There were about 25 trees cut and stacked right in front of my stand. Fortunately, they had not touched the tree my stand was in. The landowner did tell me he had instructed them not to mess with any trees they came across that had stands in them. I am not sure how this logging will effect the deer hunting. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation? How did it impact the deer hunting?
> 
> I decided this past Saturday I was going to go up and check on my stand and depending on how things looked I would leave it be, move it to another spot on the same property or pull it and put it out in Ohio on one of the new properties I gained permission to hunt. The 2 pics attached are from right in front of where my stand was and it looks the same behind. They just left a small clump of trees. I decided to go ahead and pull the sticks and stand and I will put it in Ohio.
> 
> On a side note. The landowner allows some other people to hunt, but I never saw anyone else during archery season last year. I did see a couple during gun season. I also came across 2 different areas where people had placed a mineral block in the one spot and dumped corn in the other. Keep in mind, this was the first Saturday of gun season. I made the landowner aware. He said he would go check it out. I believe he took down a few of the cameras overlooking the bait. In addition, both places I found the bait had stands less than 30 yards away. Once I discovered the bait and told the landowner, I decided not to hunt the property anymore last year. I was not risking it, even though I was not the one to put it out.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should even continue to hunt the property. I have a climber, so I could always hop out there for a few hours after work come this fall. I am thinking I might just put out a cheap trail camera over there and leave it until September and then check and see if there are any shooter bucks on it. The local taxidermist shot a 180" bruiser on the property right next to this property in 2013, so I know there has to be some big bucks over there.


Where I live and hunt, it's mostly contiguous forest.As a result,unless I find some secluded white oak stands,I strictly hunt the edges of clearcuts.If they're logging this time of year,they're most certainly disrupting the soil and letting light in so you should see a bunch of stuff growing that you haven't seen before.If they cut close to or during the season,the deer will hit the fresh tops.Otherwise,it will take a year or two for it to get good but it should help your hunting.After about 7 or 8 years,it will start to taper off depending on how much browsing pressure it gets and how fast it grows out of their reach.After 10 years or so,the carrying capacity may drop like a rock because it will turn into pole timber and that's worthless habitat.Usually a recent cut will net me 4 or 5 years of good hunting and then it starts to taper off pretty fast,unless there's another cut close by.I rarely get more than 5 years of good hunting out of a recent timbersale.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Scott, I picked up and awesome lease in Ohio that I locked up for 5 years. So my hunting in Pa is also over , with does not bother me at all . This farm I picked up got some really big deer on it and has not been hunted in over 12 years . I am putting my heart and soul into this farm, and going to try and not shoot anything under 4.5 years of age . I going out next week and hanging about 30 cameras and I hired a guy thats going to help me hang them then he is going to do the monitoring of the cameras thru the summer . Also I got a map that I think there is no problem putting 30+ stands and I will be able to hunt every wind possible and not burn out any stands . Also the great part of this farm is the farmer lives on the property has about 200+ acres of corn and few hundred acres of beans going in for the year.


Congrats on the new farm Bob.locking it up for 5 years is great.hope u get a giant.what county is it in?


----------



## davydtune

Mostly the same properties I always hunt but have added a new one. I'm really trying to find some stud mountain bucks down around my camp and as always I'll be spending the bear archery week trying to stick a nice boar. To that end I currently have a dozen + cameras scattered out and about :wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

Wooo another edition of PA hunting! My season will be focused primarily on public land this year. I scouted out a new piece (new to me) of public land the other week. Saw tons of deer sign (very exciting) and even a freshly marked trail and hung stand (less exciting). My wife and I bought a new Kayak too that I am going to run a few experiments on to see if I can use it to access some nice public land spots near by. Still have the farm I hunt, but still haven't been able to get a good set up but I have figured out some different approaches for hunting from the ground here that may work. Will be taking out my new bow, a Prime Impact, which I have been drilling X's with out to 50yds. Looking forward to the season and looking forward to wishing you guys good luck and hearing your stories!


----------



## King

It's crazy that early archery season in special reg areas starts in just over 3 months.


----------



## nicko

King said:


> It's crazy that early archery season in special reg areas starts in just over 3 months.


How about it King. It's not even summer yet and we can already start counting down the days to the opener. And that early season isn't just for antlerless anymore. However, I'll try and limit my early season hunts to public land. I hunt a spot on public land where I rarely ever see anybody during archery season and I can generally count on seeing deer there on most days.


----------



## vonfoust

I'm focused on raising 'my' deer so davydtune can shoot it.

:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I'm focused on raising 'my' deer so davydtune can shoot it.
> 
> :darkbeer:



Ha ha!! You can always bait davy with Tastykakes.


----------



## King

nicko said:


> How about it King. It's not even summer yet and we can already start counting down the days to the opener. And that early season isn't just for antlerless anymore. However, I'll try and limit my early season hunts to public land. I hunt a spot on public land where I rarely ever see anybody during archery season and I can generally count on seeing deer there on most days.


Absolutely. The deer contest sign-ups will begin a month from today. Not too far away!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looking forward to getting out with the Elite! Most of my time will be down in Md on the lease but I will hunting in Pa ,doe only, at least until rifle season,I love having my buck tag for rifle camp in potter county! Always looking for some archery spots down here in SE Pa. Countdown is on!


----------



## primal-bow

i'm going to keep hunting the game land. had a great year and have a bone to pick with JR,BIG JOHNNY,

THIS IS a pic of JR.
View attachment 4369058


but the time i'm not going to a tree branch stopping me from drawing my bow!
going to try to put out the camera in the next to week?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice looking buck. Any pics of big Johnny?


----------



## davydtune

vonfoust said:


> I'm focused on raising 'my' deer so davydtune can shoot it.
> 
> :darkbeer:


:lol3:


----------



## davydtune

Oh and in case your like me and forget during the off season how sharp broadheads can be, try not to cut yourself :wink: That Grim Reaper Hades I grabbed by mistake out of a box sure was still plenty sharp! My left index finger can attest to that :embara:


----------



## primal-bow

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice looking buck. Any pics of big Johnny?


no not yet. my son and i saw him 2 last year. 1st time was my son about 50 yds away. and then we where spotting deer and he was following a doe.

but the one in the pic messed with my. he was only 20 yds a away eating apple and no matter where he went that stupid tree branch would not let me come to full draw.


----------



## primal-bow

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice looking buck. Any pics of big Johnny?


oh by the way vonfoust show me how to use bird hunter to my advantage. thank buddy


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Got a new 26 acre piece of land for this year. Cousin bought it because it is right next to his farm. Haven't even walked it yet but his dad told me that he sees deer every night . Sounds promising and is only 5 minutes. Just gotta do some plaster repair for him and from what I understand I am only one granted access. Other than that I hope to see Mr drop tine that I had to pass last year because I prematurely shot a standard 8. Gonna try to stay out of that little honey hole unless wind is perfect or rut is on. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Black bear caught on video walking across somebody's front lawn in Phoenixville.

http://www.pottsmerc.com/general-news/20160606/video-black-bear-spotted-in-phoenixville-neighborhood


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Yup that's a bear. Lol. I'd be more upset that guy let's his cat out in morning. Is that thing on a leash? Lol

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Black bear caught on video walking across somebody's front lawn in Phoenixville.
> 
> http://www.pottsmerc.com/general-news/20160606/video-black-bear-spotted-in-phoenixville-neighborhood


That's right around the corner from my house. Wife is gonna love this!


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> That's right around the corner from my house. Wife is gonna love this!


Ha! My wife is more 'city'. When we moved back to PA we moved closer to where I grew up. About a year later my son and I were driving and he says "What's a bear doing on our driveway?" I called wife's cell and made sure her or my daughter were not out back, as the bear was just moving up the driveway and was headed around back. She watched the bear from the kitchen window, less than 10 yards away as it went through the backyard and left through the field in the back. 
When I walk into the house she says "Where the H*** did you move me?" 
She has since relaxed...some.


----------



## bowmanpa90

Ready for the 2016 season ! Got the impulse 31 all tuned up from Wes with stage 1 strings, couldn't be happier with the bow
View attachment 4373634


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Ha! My wife is more 'city'. When we moved back to PA we moved closer to where I grew up. About a year later my son and I were driving and he says "What's a bear doing on our driveway?" I called wife's cell and made sure her or my daughter were not out back, as the bear was just moving up the driveway and was headed around back. She watched the bear from the kitchen window, less than 10 yards away as it went through the backyard and left through the field in the back.
> When I walk into the house she says "Where the H*** did you move me?"
> She has since relaxed...some.


Haha, my wife gets all worked up when I go bear hunting or I hunt where she knows bear are. She is not a fan of them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bowmanpa90 said:


> Ready for the 2016 season ! Got the impulse 31 all tuned up from Wes with stage 1 strings, couldn't be happier with the bow
> View attachment 4373634


WES is the ELITE guru - guy knows his way around one that's for sure and his Stage 1 threads are second to NONE!!

Joe


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Black bear caught on video walking across somebody's front lawn in Phoenixville.
> 
> http://www.pottsmerc.com/general-news/20160606/video-black-bear-spotted-in-phoenixville-neighborhood


Yeah I saw that, right down the road from my moms work. 

Some may remember in the other PA thread, a couple weeks ago, I posted a sign from my development's mailbox that stated a bear was sighted on Bridge street in Schwenksville/Collegeville area, off township line road. Same bear maybe? :set1_thinking: :dontknow:
Certainly possible in two or three weeks the bear could've made it down there. Considering the lack of bear sightings around the area, I'd say it's more likely it's the same bear than it is two different bears.


----------



## parker_hunter

nicko said:


> Black bear caught on video walking across somebody's front lawn in Phoenixville.
> 
> http://www.pottsmerc.com/general-news/20160606/video-black-bear-spotted-in-phoenixville-neighborhood


We have a momma with two cubs who frequents our back yard bird feeders. Will post a pic from my game camera once I get home..


----------



## parker_hunter

*Bear*

Here ya go..forgot I had them on my Facebook!


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, my wife gets all worked up when I go bear hunting or I hunt where she knows bear are. She is not a fan of them.


I'd be far more concerned about being assaulted by a two legged animal near any urban area than I would be a bear.


----------



## King

dougell said:


> I'd be far more concerned about being assaulted by a two legged animal near any urban area than I would be a bear.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## 25ft-up

I'm in a borough on 1/2 acre. Apartments and an overgrown field behind me. They cross my yard to go through the graveyard on the other side of the road to the woods, or to go around to the brook on the other side of my neighbors. My yard is a bear thoroughfare. Midday, and sometimes 3 times a day . They've snuck up to 5yds behind me, and I ran into them going around the corner of my garage, besides the garbage cleanups. My wife is pretty good about it. She'll hold back the dachshunds and watch it. She even warned me once that it was coming up behind me when I was bent over in the garden. I set up a trap, but it didn't do any good.:grin:

View attachment 4374946



View attachment 4374954




IMG_9992ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_9990ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I'd be far more concerned about being assaulted by a two legged animal near any urban area than I would be a bear.


Agreed, I have run into some sketchy people on public land before. I had a guy, grungy looking as sin, zig zagging infront of my stand with his bike and trashbags full of stuff . He walked with in feet of me before he sad down to eat his wawa hoagie. Left after 30 minutes and I never said a thing because he didn't look stable and I didn't want to get stuck in a tree with a wacko under me. 

Have also on public land had a guy spot me in a tree, and then walk through all my shooting lanes and into the thick bedding area 50 yds away were I was waiting for deer to come from. He beat around the brush in there for awhile and I saw the 8pt I was after run by me at mach 5 at 30yds. Guy walked out 10 minutes later, waved and walked away. Was tempted to get down and say something to him.....


----------



## primal-bow

bowmanpa90 said:


> Ready for the 2016 season ! Got the impulse 31 all tuned up from Wes with stage 1 strings, couldn't be happier with the bow
> View attachment 4373634


hey i have it's big brother...lol
View attachment 4376258


----------



## 138104

25ft-up said:


> I'm in a borough on 1/2 acre. Apartments and an overgrown field behind me. They cross my yard to go through the graveyard on the other side of the road to the woods, or to go around to the brook on the other side of my neighbors. My yard is a bear thoroughfare. Midday, and sometimes 3 times a day . They've snuck up to 5yds behind me, and I ran into them going around the corner of my garage, besides the garbage cleanups. My wife is pretty good about it. She'll hold back the dachshunds and watch it. She even warned me once that it was coming up behind me when I was bent over in the garden. I set up a trap, but it didn't do any good.:grin:
> 
> View attachment 4374946
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9992ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9990ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Great pictures. It looks like they were visiting family in the cemetary since the one headstone says "bear".


----------



## jim570

12-Ringer said:


> WES is the ELITE guru - guy knows his way around one that's for sure and his Stage 1 threads are second to NONE!!
> 
> Joe


You're right about that. I drive 3 hours each way to get to his shop. He can really tune a bow and my 1st set of Stage 1 Strings lasted 4 years and still were in good shape. I had them changed "just in case", didn't want to take a chance on having problems in archery season. I shoot 3D outdoors every Sunday from the 2nd week of January to the end of September and hunted with that bow. It got shot a lot.


----------



## 25ft-up

Where is Stage 1 located? I'm thinking of getting my 2010 D340 back in working order. New cables I have on it now kept stretching, and the halo serving on the string is too thick for the shallow cams, and it derailed. I've had to get a crossbow, but now that I've healed, I'd like to shoot a compound again even if it's just for target and 3D. If he's close enough to me, eastern PA, I'll give him a try. The shops around here stink.


----------



## 138104

Middleburg, PA off of Rte 104. About 45 minutes north of Harrisburg.


----------



## 25ft-up

Thanks perry. jim570 pm'd me all the details.


----------



## nicko

10 days until licenses go on sale.

First round of antlerless tags on 7/11.


----------



## KylePA

Looking forward to this thread again this year. Not sure if I am going to be able to top last year's success and my family and I are still eating our way through the freezer. Crazy to believe the season starts in 3 months, time to get the bow out and start shooting again as I have been focused solely on work and house projects. Looks to be plenty of live targets behind the house this year to focus on.


----------



## WAH0918

Thanks for the thread. Didn't follow the one last year, and am discovering I wish I would have. I will be hunting a couple small tracts of private land and am going to try some public land hunting, will be a first for me. Only my second year hunting PA, and I can't wait.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Congrats on the new farm Bob.locking it up for 5 years is great.hope u get a giant.what county is it in?


Muskingum


----------



## 12-Ringer

25ft-up said:


> Where is Stage 1 located? I'm thinking of getting my 2010 D340 back in working order. New cables I have on it now kept stretching, and the halo serving on the string is too thick for the shallow cams, and it derailed. I've had to get a crossbow, but now that I've healed, I'd like to shoot a compound again even if it's just for target and 3D. If he's close enough to me, eastern PA, I'll give him a try. The shops around here stink.



As a precaution against folks searching futilely; Wes' shop is called Fury X and they build Stage One strings. Even if he isn't close, send him your bow and the arrow you want to shoot through it, he'll set you up with all new threads and the bow will be paper tuned to bullet holes all at a fraction of the cost that many other "super-tuners" charge. He did both of my GT500's, my Z28, my E35, and my ninja Synergy. Mike P at Catfish Customs did my custom Synergy and I would say good things about his work as well. 

Wes doesn't advertise much and he doesn't have too, his shop is always busy, but greatest thing about working with him and his team...no matter how busy they are even with big manufacturer contracts, they make each person who walks through that door or contacts them on the phone feel as though their needs are the shop's priority. Should serve as a model for others!

Joe


----------



## 25ft-up

Thanks 12-ringer. I'm over the first hurtle knowing where to go now. Shop by me doesn't know what they are doing, and they don't make custom strings. Closest place where they make strings around here is 90 minutes east toward the city. Hated going there because it was like walking into a dungeon, with no greeting, and they acted like they didn't want to wait on you. Seemed like they all hated their jobs from being down in a dark basement all day. Wes' isn't too much farther, with 3 dozen less traffic lights to go through. I still have a few other hurtles to overcome, but when it's time, I'll give him a try.


----------



## 138104

I hope this buck sticks around. He might grow into a good one.


----------



## 138104

Same location, but camera in a different spot. Not sure if this is the same deer.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well was out at the on the only piece of private property I have to hunt this year. Walked around for a bit and talked to the farmer. He has wheat in one field, soybeans in another and alfalfa in the last. Right at sundown I had a small buck walk out from the woods into the alfalfa, and 15 minutes later I had a nice buck walk out behind him. Growth already past his ears with nice brows started and already a pronounced fork where the G2's start and the main beam continues. Will be looking into where I can hang a stand there this year seeing how my blind didn't work too well last year. Hoping I get on this buck sooner than later. Will try and get a camera out there to give you guys some pictures.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The FREAK????

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Negative Joe, it was at my place up north. Was with 3 other bucks, none that big.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Love the coloration on this one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Negative Joe, it was at my place up north. Was with 3 other bucks, none that big.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


OK.... Officially Freak 2.0 [emoji1]


----------



## CBB

Going nuts wanting to pull sd cards. Last year I reduced the frequency of cam checks and it worked to my advantage. high winds, midday and once a month. 

Planning to move some early season sets the next 2 weekends.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Just picked up a lone wolf alpha tech. Can't wait to try it out and get set up on new property 
Cabelas didn't have any stands our as of yesterday. Lancaster archery was well stocked. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

25ft-up said:


> I'm in a borough on 1/2 acre. Apartments and an overgrown field behind me. They cross my yard to go through the graveyard on the other side of the road to the woods, or to go around to the brook on the other side of my neighbors. My yard is a bear thoroughfare. Midday, and sometimes 3 times a day . They've snuck up to 5yds behind me, and I ran into them going around the corner of my garage, besides the garbage cleanups. My wife is pretty good about it. She'll hold back the dachshunds and watch it. She even warned me once that it was coming up behind me when I was bent over in the garden. I set up a trap, but it didn't do any good.:grin:
> 
> View attachment 4374946
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9992ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9990ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


lol that last pic! i love it. what are the chances???


----------



## nick060200

as far as my 16-17 season:

found a good kill tree for some meat for the table and i'll be doing more still hunting/ stalking this year. will hopefully kill my buck around halloween like most years, im gonna be a bit more selective this year. and im doing the deer contest for the 3rd year. hopefully i see some of you guys on there.

looking at putting 2 deer down this year. i'll be set for meat.

and im looking forward to pheasant again this year with our english setter.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nick060200 said:


> as far as my 16-17 season:
> 
> found a good kill tree for some meat for the table and i'll be doing more still hunting/ stalking this year. will hopefully kill my buck around halloween like most years, im gonna be a bit more selective this year. and im doing the deer contest for the 3rd year. hopefully i see some of you guys on there.
> 
> looking at putting 2 deer down this year. i'll be set for meat.
> 
> and im looking forward to pheasant again this year with our english setter.


What deer contest?? 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

avidarcher88pa said:


> What deer contest??
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


They run it on the forum. Sign up, they randomly assign teams. Except last years winning team stays in tact. I think it's 50 points for a doe, 100 for a buck, total of two deer (I could very well be mistaken on the points though).


----------



## avidarcher88pa

KMiha said:


> They run it on the forum. Sign up, they randomly assign teams. Except last years winning team stays in tact. I think it's 50 points for a doe, 100 for a buck, total of two deer (I could very well be mistaken on the points though).


Will look for it, thanks! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

50 for a doe then whatever your buck scores in inches of antler


----------



## nicko

New licenses go on sale Monday and 1st round for doe tags in 23 days.


----------



## davydtune

Gettin a little itchy to go swap cam cards :tongue: Going out to do it 4th of July weekend


----------



## TauntoHawk

Picked up a real nice shed today out checking stands. Thought this guy was gone, never got a pic of him last year but had pics of him in years past

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Nick,
Thanks for keeping this up for all of us.
A new spot for me this year. Saw some great sign, bedding areas and everything else you would want to see including a few deer. Picked out a few trees for different winds and stages of the season based on food sources. I am really excited already!

Brian


----------



## full moon

nicko said:


> New licenses go on sale Monday and 1st round for doe tags in 23 days.


Your saying July 11,,,,so what exact day do u mail them in..


----------



## davydtune

I always drop mine off at the PO in the AM the Saturday before


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> I always drop mine off at the PO in the AM the Saturday before


I go one day earlier and get mine in the mail on Friday. Keep in mind you can mail then to any of the county treasurer locations. You don't have to send your application to a treasurer in the WMU you want a tag for.


----------



## BuckswithBows

The fly fishing is slowing down and I've been seeing a bunch of deer close to home in freshly cut hay fields. Plus all these velvet bucks I been seeing on social media is making the brain switch to deer hunting mood. I got my 2015 Kentucky buck back from the taxidermist so hopefully I can get some pctures up of it also.


----------



## davydtune

Got to love yard sale season  Picked up an old but new Loggy Bayou Cheap Seat for $5. Not the best stands but not terrible, had a couple of them years ago. Big plus is that I don't think it even weighs five pounds so it will make a good back packer. Also grabbed 13 new never used screw in steps for $5 as well and they are the big beefy ones


----------



## Squirrel

Not my pics, but a bear visited a local community college (Westmoreland county).


----------



## nicko

So I bought my 2016-17 license today and opted to get the 2nd spring gobbler tag. General license with archery tag, migratory bird, and 2nd spring gobbler tag came to $63.60 which is still a bargain. But the cost of the 2nd spring gobbler tag is more than the general license. Strange.


----------



## fap1800

Picked up my 2015 buck from the taxi today. Now the bargaining begins with the wife on where to hang him. Lol!














































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> So I bought my 2016-17 license today and opted to get the 2nd spring gobbler tag. General license with archery tag, migratory bird, and 2nd spring gobbler tag came to $63.60 which is still a bargain. But the cost of the 2nd spring gobbler tag is more than the general license. Strange.


Got mine too, but I always buy them online.


----------



## Casper053

fap1800 said:


> Picked up my 2015 buck from the taxi today. Now the bargaining begins with the wife on where to hang him. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Mount looks great!


----------



## wyrnutz

Happy
First
my daughter started shooting again, on her own(block target picture).
Second
Purchased my license today.
Third
Finally sighted in at 30 yards and shooting better. With moving and work being nuts I had to prioritize.

Nick, the GT500 still rocks.

Brian


----------



## nicko

Glad to hear that GT500 is still treating you well Brian. I haven't found another Elite model that I shoot as well as the GT500.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, try a E35 with V-grip, I think it's perfection.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Glad to hear that GT500 is still treating you well Brian. I haven't found another Elite model that I shoot as well as the GT500.


Nick, a guy whose opinion on bows I respect (also a GT fanboy) said the K34 is an improved GT500. I haven't had the chance to shoot one, but will be soon.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> So I bought my 2016-17 license today and opted to get the 2nd spring gobbler tag. General license with archery tag, migratory bird, and 2nd spring gobbler tag came to $63.60 which is still a bargain. But the cost of the 2nd spring gobbler tag is more than the general license. Strange.


You got off easy. Mine was a bit over $200.


----------



## KMiha

Girlfriend and I were bored earlier, so decided to go looking for some deer. Pretty good evening. Saw about 25 deer, 7-8 bucks, two of which are going to be really nice deer by the time they're done growing. Didn't get out to the farm we hunt to see what was out, ran out of daylight.


----------



## joushz

Picked up my 16-17 tags after work. Also looking at doing some archery hunting in jersey this year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jesses80

checking in boy is there a large abundance of food for the deer this year and getting some really nice bucks on camera starting to think we are going to have a bad winter this year.


----------



## CBB

Lots of practicing going on here. Between the boys, the wife and I we killed the Yellow Jacket bag target. Time for a new one. 

Also thinking of picking up a 3D. Whats the most durable?


----------



## wyrnutz

Nick
Not really sure what it is about the GT500 either, I won't question it any more though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB said:


> Lots of practicing going on here. Between the boys, the wife and I we killed the Yellow Jacket bag target. Time for a new one.
> 
> Also thinking of picking up a 3D. Whats the most durable?



No complaints with the Glendel (other than the price-tag) - a few gift cards and a sale though you can get one for about the same as any one of the much lesser brands.

Joe


----------



## jim570

I've been shooting the Thrirdhand bag target for 3years and it is holding up very well. Much better than the Morrell that I also have. Had to recover the Morrell in less than 2 years and it was much more expensive than the Thirdhand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jim570 said:


> I've been shooting the Thrirdhand bag target for 3years and it is holding up very well. Much better than the Morrell that I also have. Had to recover the Morrell in less than 2 years and it was much more expensive than the Thirdhand.


I AGREE, stuffed the thirdhand with all of the second-hand kid clothing clogging my attic and have been shocked at what a beating that thing takes and man does it STOP an arrow. I can shoot from as close as 5 feet away and that arrow stops dead when it hits the target. Don't let it get wet though, weight triples and mildew/mold set in fast. Protecting it from the elements also helps A LOT as they (sun, rain, etc..) do a number on the bag itself.

As far as 3D's go though, like I mentioned earlier, the Glendel is tough to beat as far as performance is concerned.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Just looking through the 2016-17 Hunting and Trapping digest and I see that the cost of antlerless tags has gone up.........by .20. The new cost per tag for residents is $6.90 per tag and cost for non-residents is $26.90. This is the first increase of any kind I have seen since they went to the PALS system and added .70 to the cost of tags what what I assume was to defray the cost of the PALS system. 

Also, the stupid harvest report card system is still in place. I've railed on our harvest reporting system for years and the PAGC even acknowleged last year that the reporting rates were abysmal and the system needed to change. But once again, nothing has changed. If the game commission doesn't care enough to change the current system, I'm done caring about it.


----------



## fap1800

I'd like to see a reporting system similar to IL. IIRC you need to call in your kill the same day. It's all automated over the phone. I'm sure it wouldn't impact their budget too terribly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Just looking through the 2016-17 Hunting and Trapping digest and I see that the cost of antlerless tags has gone up.........by .20. The new cost per tag for residents is $6.90 per tag and cost for non-residents is $26.90. This is the first increase of any kind I have seen since they went to the PALS system and added .70 to the cost of tags what what I assume was to defray the cost of the PALS system.
> 
> Also, the stupid harvest report card system is still in place. I've railed on our harvest reporting system for years and the PAGC even acknowleged last year that the reporting rates were abysmal and the system needed to change. But once again, nothing has changed. If the game commission doesn't care enough to change the current system, I'm done caring about it.


Thing is, no matter how they change it the people that don't report now probably won't report when it's changed. The only way I could see making a change that would work would be to require hunters to report on every tag they have by the end of the season, filled or not. If the hunters don't report, some kind of consequence would ensue.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> Thing is, no matter how they change it the people that don't report now probably won't report when it's changed. The only way I could see making a change that would work would be to require hunters to report on every tag they have by the end of the season, filled or not. If the hunters don't report, some kind of consequence would ensue.


This is exactly what I have been in favor of the past few years but they stick continue to stick with a broken system that they know doesn't work.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> This is exactly what I have been in favor of the past few years but they stick continue to stick with a broken system that they know doesn't work.


And with today's technology it wouldn't be that hard to create a reporting system online. I know they already do it for feeders in the special regs areas.


----------



## davydtune

KMiha said:


> Thing is, no matter how they change it the people that don't report now probably won't report when it's changed. The only way I could see making a change that would work would be to require hunters to report on every tag they have by the end of the season, filled or not. If the hunters don't report, some kind of consequence would ensue.


Yep :wink:


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Picked up my 2015 buck from the taxi today. Now the bargaining begins with the wife on where to hang him. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Nice Colin, who did the mount?


----------



## PA_NBK_38

Sunday hunting would be nice...maybe next year


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Nice Colin, who did the mount?


Thanks, Matt. Mark Stranix did the work. I've taken four of my deer to him and have always been pleased.


----------



## jhauser

nicko said:


> This is exactly what I have been in favor of the past few years but they stick continue to stick with a broken system that they know doesn't work.


 I report my harvests online


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> And with today's technology it wouldn't be that hard to create a reporting system online. I know they already do it for feeders in the special regs areas.


Online reporting has been available for several years and in the past two years they've made telephone reporting available.


----------



## Squirrel

jhauser said:


> I report my harvests online


Same here.


----------



## wyrnutz

Okay folks, Trail cams.
Looking for a reliable, inexpensive trail cam. I plan on mounting it up at an angle using two LW climbing sticks to get to it. Like to stay under $200.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## tyepsu

I've tried many brands of trail cameras including Bushnell, Primos, Cuddeback, Covert, Spypoint and Browning. For overall quality and for customer service that can't be beat, Browning is all I buy now. The red flash cameras have better night time pics, but the deer definitely notice the red glow. My favorite is the Dark Ops, which is an invisible flash. You can find them for just over $100 on ebay.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> Online reporting has been available for several years and in the past two years they've made telephone reporting available.


So, wouldn't be too hard to make it mandatory for all tags, filled or not.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> So, wouldn't be too hard to make it mandatory for all tags, filled or not.


The PAGC says it costs them .70 every time somebody reports a harvest on-line through the PALS system and it would be cost prohibitive for them to absorb this cost. But, I see they bumped up the price of antlerless tags by .20 per tag this year. Therefore, I expect they should be able to bump that price up .70 per tag sold to cover any costs associated with on-line reporting.


----------



## Squirrel

Not hunting related, but I just saw a bald eagle in Mt. Pleasant. Crazy to see around here.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The PAGC says it costs them .70 every time somebody reports a harvest on-line through the PALS system and it would be cost prohibitive for them to absorb this cost. But, I see they bumped up the price of antlerless tags by .20 per tag this year. Therefore, I expect they should be able to bump that price up .70 per tag sold to cover any costs associated with on-line reporting.


That extra .20 goes to the pals contractor,not the PGC.It was a built in inflation fighter but it in no way goes to the PGC.So now it will cost the PGC .90 FOR SOMEONE TO REPORT.tHAT WOULD COST THE PGC well over 2 million dollars.I wouldn't be against mandatory reporting whether success for not but the legislature would still have to approve any increase in price going back to the license buyers and that's unlikely to happen.At the same time,it wouldn't make much of a difference.iN ORDER TO MANAGE THE DEER,THEY HAVE TO KNOW HARVEST TRENDS AND THE CURRENT SYSTEM is a reliable way to show that.They'll never now exactly how many deer are killed by cars,predators,are wounded and lost,poached,starve or die of natural causes so they don't need an exact number of how many are shot by hunters.


----------



## fap1800

Typical bureaucratic red tape. Something that seems so simple and logical is hampered by government.


----------



## goathillinpa

Anyone planning to hunt Ohio this year? With my son going to be wrestling, Saturdays will fill up quick so to Ohio I go to hunt on Sundays.


----------



## Squirrel

goathillinpa said:


> Anyone planning to hunt Ohio this year? With my son going to be wrestling, Saturdays will fill up quick so to Ohio I go to hunt on Sundays.


I have for several years. A good friend has a small farm in NE OH.


----------



## vonfoust

goathillinpa said:


> Anyone planning to hunt Ohio this year? With my son going to be wrestling, Saturdays will fill up quick so to Ohio I go to hunt on Sundays.


Will be there for their youth shotgun season, and depending on how our year is going in PA more than likely a few weekends in November.


----------



## Spency

This will be my 11th year hunting Adams County.



goathillinpa said:


> Anyone planning to hunt Ohio this year? With my son going to be wrestling, Saturdays will fill up quick so to Ohio I go to hunt on Sundays.


----------



## tyepsu

goathillinpa said:


> Anyone planning to hunt Ohio this year? With my son going to be wrestling, Saturdays will fill up quick so to Ohio I go to hunt on Sundays.


This year I gained access to 3 new properties in Ohio (80, 170 and 240 acres). I am focusing more attention on Ohio than Pa this year. So far I have 4 stands hung between those 3 properties and heading out this weekend to hang a 5th.


----------



## wyrnutz

*Kids!*

My Daughter is finally back at it, she is shooting at 10 yards. I am only to give one pointer a week, anybody else remember being 16?
View attachment 4448121


----------



## primal-bow

i remember being 16.

those were the good days!


----------



## nicko

When I was 16, I was shooting and hunting with a Bear Whitetail compound bow, aluminum arrows, metal pin sight, and glove release. I never got a shot at a deer with that bow but I still have it hanging up in my basement. The bow is close to worthless as it is so antiquated but it holds too many memories for me to ever get rid of it.


----------



## nicko

The big oak tree in front of our house has already dropped a few acorns and the acorns appear to be rotted inside. The acorns are light in weight and you can break them open with your hand. I saw this a couple years ago when we had late freezes in early spring which appeared to essentially kill the acorn crop. I hope that's not the case this year but these early acorns are not a good sign.


----------



## 25ft-up

nicko said:


> The big oak tree in front of our house has already dropped a few acorns and the acorns appear to be rotted inside. The acorns are light in weight and you can break them open with your hand. I saw this a couple years ago when we had late freezes in early spring which appeared to essentially kill the acorn crop. I hope that's not the case this year but these early acorns are not a good sign.


Look closely at the shells. Is there a pin hole in them? Some type of worm can get into them.


----------



## Whitetail32

Seeing more deer this year than in the past few. So I'm hoping for a good season.


----------



## BigLoo8

Could anyone recommend a place in the Southeast portion of the state (Chester, Montgomery, Berks counties preferably) to buy shelled corn in bulk? Looking at buying at least a half ton.


----------



## jacobh

Nope we use to buy in Bally but guy stopped selling it. We now go to a place in delaware we get for $10 for $100 and its clean


----------



## schlep1967

In for the yearly conversation.


----------



## wyrnutz

Okay
I will complain about the remapping of 5c and 5d now. The one spot I like to hunt near Nockamixon that I always see deer is now in 5d. it is just dumb.

Brian


----------



## joaxe

nicko said:


> When I was 16, I was shooting and hunting with a Bear Whitetail compound bow, aluminum arrows, metal pin sight, and glove release. I never got a shot at a deer with that bow but I still have it hanging up in my basement. The bow is close to worthless as it is so antiquated but it holds too many memories for me to ever get rid of it.


Same here, Nicko! Except mine is a Bear Whitetail Hunter bought at K-Mart (I think) back in 1984.

"Aero" Joe


----------



## Hindy30

Just joining in for the new year. Thought I'd share the pelt from the yote that I killed with my E32 in November. It was a big male.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

Hindy30 said:


> Just joining in for the new year. Thought I'd share the pelt from the yote that I killed with my E32 in November. It was a big male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Nice! Shoot'em all!!! They have highways along the cliffs where I hunt. I don't see them during daylight, though.


----------



## nicko

13 days until the first round of doe tags begins.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Does anyone know if there is areas in PA that has places to hunt in the bigger cities? I forget the name of what they call it something like controlled hunts. I know you have to qualify by shooting to obtain a permit.


----------



## ATG

Hi all - subbed in to join to fun. Back to drying my eyes out looking at maps and planning my scouting trips....


----------



## wyrnutz

Shooting at 30 yards. 1 arrow and retrieve. Made this shot with a mosquito in full suck on my left temple!
Brian



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

wyrnutz said:


> Shooting at 30 yards. 1 arrow and retrieve. Made this shot with a mosquito in full suck on my left temple!
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100

So where is everyone sending for first round doe tag? I will trying for 4D.


----------



## 138104

I'll be sending in for 4B.


----------



## nicko

3A. Tags in this unit are down 4,000 tags this years so they're gonna go fast.


----------



## Squirrel

2C for me.


----------



## primal-bow

> Resident Junior Combination License ($9.90): Issued to bona fide residents of Pennsylvania ages 12 through 16.


my son is 16 now. he can still get a junior license? still go and shoot say a 4 pointer (if he wants)? but can he got hunting by himself? (drive by him self now)

just some question i wanted to make sure he could/can't do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter Co. Report....
Apples, apples, apples.... Every tree that could bear an Apple is, at least across the 3 1/2 mile hike that I took this morning. Hard to tell about the acorns at this point but they don't look as healthy as they have the past two years. Cherries are looking strong, but not quite as strong as the apples. BlackBerries, mulberries, and huckleberries are clearly not as far along as they normally are this time of year. Great morning for a walk. Will be heading a different property later this afternoon with the rest of the family.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

primal-bow said:


> my son is 16 now. he can still get a junior license? still go and shoot say a 4 pointer (if he wants)? but can he got hunting by himself? (drive by him self now)
> 
> just some question i wanted to make sure he could/can't do.


I am not 100% positive but I do believe that if the hunter turns of age during the license year, they need to have the adult license and follow all of the adult rules. Hopefully somebody with more specific knowledge will chime in

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> 3A. Tags in this unit are down 4,000 tags this years so they're gonna go fast.


bet non-residents won't even get a chance...feel bad for my brothers,both of whom live in DE, neither could get a tag last two seasons to hunt our own land in Potter. This year they can put in a week earlier, not sure how the reduced tags will factor into their draw.

Joe


----------



## 25ft-up

12-Ringer said:


> I am not 100% positive but I do believe that if the hunter turns of age during the license year, they need to have the adult license and follow all of the adult rules. Hopefully somebody with more specific knowledge will chime in
> 
> Joe


It's through age 16 is a junior from what I've found. Didn't find anything about turning 17 in the middle of the season, only about 11 year olds who will turn 12.
"If you have further questions about licenses, please contact the Hunting License Division by telephone at 717-787-2084 or by fax at 717-705-1628. Offices are open Monday through Friday (except state holidays) 7:45 a.m. to 4:00 p.m."


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> bet non-residents won't even get a chance...feel bad for my brothers,both of whom live in DE, neither could get a tag last two seasons to hunt our own land in Potter. This year they can put in a week earlier, not sure how the reduced tags will factor into their draw.
> 
> Joe


That is tough. And the PAGC specifically bumped up the date when non-residents can apply to increase their chances of getting a tag. Unfortunately, I don't think that is going to help them this year at least in 3A. I expect that unit be sold out in a little over 1 week.


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> I am not 100% positive but I do believe that if the hunter turns of age during the license year, they need to have the adult license and follow all of the adult rules. Hopefully somebody with more specific knowledge will chime in
> 
> Joe


he'll turn 17 after all season are closed. (feb 27th) i'm really want to know if he can go hunt by himself? (say my working but he has the day off and want to go hunting by himself)


----------



## jacobh

I do not believe he is considered a junior but I could be wrong. A junior must hunt with a adult so if he is a junior Id say no he cannot hunt by himself


----------



## 25ft-up

primal-bow said:


> he'll turn 17 after all season are closed. (feb 27th) i'm really want to know if he can go hunt by himself? (say my working but he has the day off and want to go hunting by himself)


What I read on pagc said he is a junior through the age of 16, so he can't hunt by himself until he turns 17 if that's the case.


----------



## schlep1967

primal-bow said:


> my son is 16 now. he can still get a junior license? still go and shoot say a 4 pointer (if he wants)? but can he got hunting by himself? (drive by him self now)
> 
> just some question i wanted to make sure he could/can't do.



View attachment 4468362


This is out of the Hunting Digest. Pretty clear to me. He can hunt alone when 16.


----------



## 25ft-up

schlep1967 said:


> This is out of the Hunting Digest. Pretty clear to me. He can hunt alone when 16.


Ya, A lot more is stated there than on the pgc.pa site.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> bet non-residents won't even get a chance...feel bad for my brothers,both of whom live in DE, neither could get a tag last two seasons to hunt our own land in Potter. This year they can put in a week earlier, not sure how the reduced tags will factor into their draw.
> 
> Joe


Why don't you just DMAP the property?It's a simply process.I do it every year on a couple properties and one is only 12 acres.That way you don't have to worry about getting a doe tag and you can shoot doe the first day of rifle season or at least let the kids do the shooting.That's what I do.I only get one doe tag and for several years didn't even bother getting one, but I'll get 8 or 9 DMAP tags for different properties.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Why don't you just DMAP the property?It's a simply process.I do it every year on a couple properties and one is only 12 acres.That way you don't have to worry about getting a doe tag and you can shoot doe the first day of rifle season or at least let the kids do the shooting.That's what I do.I only get one doe tag and for several years didn't even bother getting one, but I'll get 8 or 9 DMAP tags for different properties.


Yep, that's what I do. I still get a doe tag for 1B where I live but I get a couple DMAPS for a timber company property down by my camp in 2F.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Why don't you just DMAP the property?It's a simply process.I do it every year on a couple properties and one is only 12 acres.That way you don't have to worry about getting a doe tag and you can shoot doe the first day of rifle season or at least let the kids do the shooting.That's what I do.I only get one doe tag and for several years didn't even bother getting one, but I'll get 8 or 9 DMAP tags for different properties.


You DMAP your own property? Do you have to leave it open for public hunting?


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> You DMAP your own property? Do you have to leave it open for public hunting?


No,you don't have to leave it open to the public but I don't post anything.All you do is fill out a simple application and mail it in to the PGC.They'll automatically give you 1 coupon for every 5 acres of ag land and 1 coupon for every fifty acres of forest land.If you want more than that,you just have to give them a detailed explanation.I ask for a couple more on the one piece and I usually get a call from the NC biologist asking me why.Once you get the coupons,you just hand them out and they take the coupon to get the tag.The nice thing is,if you have kids hunting,you can let them shoot doe anytime during a split season.All of my dmap tags go to kids.I keep two for myself but almost always transfer them to a mentored youth.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> No,you don't have to leave it open to the public but I don't post anything.All you do is fill out a simple application and mail it in to the PGC.They'll automatically give you 1 coupon for every 5 acres of ag land and 1 coupon for every fifty acres of forest land.If you want more than that,you just have to give them a detailed explanation.I ask for a couple more on the one piece and I usually get a call from the NC biologist asking me why.Once you get the coupons,you just hand them out and they take the coupon to get the tag.The nice thing is,if you have kids hunting,you can let them shoot doe anytime during a split season.All of my dmap tags go to kids.I keep two for myself but almost always transfer them to a mentored youth.


We only own 40 acres all forest, except for a few small food plots that are no bigger than 50x50 yards.

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

*what to do?????*

my friend just bought his 11 (now) a jr license. he'll be 12 on july 10th. but his son never took the hunter safety course!

what would happen to him/them if there were caught?


----------



## nicko

Just checked my one camera I have out. Getting three bucks in a bachelor group, two of which will be legal but young. Did get one spotted fawn.


----------



## nicko

And only 9 days til the first round of doe tags go on sale.

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/deeravail.php


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just checked my one camera I have out. Getting three bucks in a bachelor group, two of which will be legal but young. Did get one spotted fawn.


Pulled 10 cams in Potter got some good looking buck, including one interesting non-typical. I'll post pics at some point.

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

primal-bow said:


> my friend just bought his 11 (now) a jr license. he'll be 12 on july 10th. but his son never took the hunter safety course!
> 
> what would happen to him/them if there were caught?


well?
i don't what to see my friend get in trouble


----------



## Squirrel

primal-bow said:


> well?
> i don't what to see my friend get in trouble


He should have thought of that before he illegally bought his son a license. I did a quick search a WCO that used to post on the huntingpa site posted this. But honestly that's "hearsay" and you'll get the best info contacting the PGC.
_
"And I have given warnings, but the individual was honest with me up front....never knew anything about HTE, nor did they attempt to lie about taking one. I gave her until the new license year to take the class and show me her card...her punishment was losing the license she unlawfully purchased."_


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Pulled 10 cams in Potter got some good looking buck, including one interesting non-typical. I'll post pics at some point.
> 
> Joe


Please do. Would love to see some Potter county deer.


----------



## nicko

Squirrel said:


> He should have thought of that before he illegally bought his son a license. I did a quick search a WCO that used to post on the huntingpa site posted this. But honestly that's "hearsay" and you'll get the best info contacting the PGC.
> _
> "And I have given warnings, but the individual was honest with me up front....never knew anything about HTE, nor did they attempt to lie about taking one. I gave her until the new license year to take the class and show me her card...her punishment was losing the license she unlawfully purchased."_


One of our friends went deer hunting with us one year during the gun season. Never hunted before and never took a hunters safety course. He got a license no questions asked. I remember being required to produce my hunter safety course card that proved I took and passed the course the first time I bought a license. And I remember at least a couple times in following years needing to show my license from the previous year when buying the new license. 

I wonder if any licensing agents check for any of this stuff now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Same with my brother and nephew. My brother purchased his son's license on-line and used the CID# that was assigned to his son as a MYH, the site never asked for verification of the completion of HSC. However, the site did indicate the CID# would not be valid after his son turns 16, which is not something I've ever heard??

Still think it's wrong, my brother and your friend know the rules and should do the right thing. Not sure what example it sets, but that's just my .02 and probably worth less to some.

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

I would never buy a youth a license without having them take the course. One because it's the law. But two it like is a right of passage. I was so excited for my course it was like Christmas (took mine in 1983). That kid is missing out on the experience and the knowledge that comes with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Squirrel said:


> I would never buy a youth a license without having them take the course. One because it's the law. But two it like is a right of passage. I was so excited for my course it was like Christmas (took mine in 1983). That kid is missing out on the experience and the knowledge that comes with it.


I agree, as the oldest of three boys and the oldest cousin, grandson, etc... I took the course several times, once when I turned 12, again with both of my brothers, once with a cousin and then again just last year with my own son. An experience I know I will cherish and I hope he will as well.

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> One of our friends went deer hunting with us one year during the gun season. Never hunted before and never took a hunters safety course. He got a license no questions asked. I remember being required to produce my hunter safety course card that proved I took and passed the course the first time I bought a license. And I remember at least a couple times in following years needing to show my license from the previous year when buying the new license.
> 
> I wonder if any licensing agents check for any of this stuff now.


he show his son mentor license from last year.

i tried today to talk him in to signing his son up but he said he is not worried about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Please do. Would love to see some Potter county deer.




















































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bear moved in too....


























































Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Love those pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice pics joe. That first buck, what was the date the pic was taken? He looks nice.


----------



## Viper69

Great pics!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Awesome Joe!


----------



## nicko

Great pics Joe. That buck in the 2nd to last pic looks to have a pretty wide rack.


----------



## nicko

I uploaded a few of the vids I got from my card pull. You'll notice in a couple of the vids that the deer are clearly spooked by the camera (Bushnell Trophy cam).

https://youtu.be/Jeqd6T-HxyY
https://youtu.be/c-GV7-QxN_A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jkjWo5tJQ4
https://youtu.be/E9OxbVcacb0
https://youtu.be/DTyEorMstX8
https://youtu.be/39Oc0qQB8gA


----------



## Hindy30

primal-bow said:


> he show his son mentor license from last year.
> 
> i tried today to talk him in to signing his son up but he said he is not worried about it.


Sounds like he's not teaching his boy the right way to do things.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

*I will play*

First year with trail cameras for me. Pretty exciting when you hang them near what you think is good sign and you end up seeing deer.
No bucks yet, I did find the does though.
Still scouting the area as it is new to me. Having fun doing it too!

Brian


----------



## Casper053

nicko said:


> I uploaded a few of the vids I got from my card pull. You'll notice in a couple of the vids that the deer are clearly spooked by the camera (Bushnell Trophy cam).
> 
> https://youtu.be/Jeqd6T-HxyY
> https://youtu.be/c-GV7-QxN_A
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jkjWo5tJQ4
> https://youtu.be/E9OxbVcacb0
> https://youtu.be/DTyEorMstX8
> https://youtu.be/39Oc0qQB8gA


I take video all the time with my bushnell cams. I have not had a deer spook and even have caught a bobcat on video multiple times. My bet is they caught your scent you left behind.


----------



## buck513

nice pics guys


----------



## wyrnutz

*Pictures*

After going through MANY pictures from my 2 cams that were out for a week. My first little bachelor group.

Brian


----------



## primal-bow

Hindy30 said:


> Sounds like he's not teaching his boy the right way to do things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


he don't even do the right thing. that's way i don't hunt with him any more!


----------



## Hindy30

primal-bow said:


> he don't even do the right thing. that's way i don't hunt with him any more!


We all know that one guy. Hopefully he is at least teaching the kid proper firearms safety.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Pulled 2 ladder stands today for relocation. 

Put up a new stand.

Opened a shooting lane on another.

Had lunch then started work on my first micro plot. Small patch of field that gets decent travel around it. Always has some rubs and scrapes. Hit it with the herbicide today. Will check on it by the weekend and hit it again.
View attachment 4485058


----------



## jacobh

How are some tags already sold?


QUOTE=nicko;1091718906]And only 9 days til the first round of doe tags go on sale.

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/deeravail.php[/QUOTE]


----------



## CBB

Landowner tags....


----------



## primal-bow

Hindy30 said:


> We all know that one guy. Hopefully he is at least teaching the kid proper firearms safety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


that i know he does very well.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, as the oldest of three boys and the oldest cousin, grandson, etc... I took the course several times, once when I turned 12, again with both of my brothers, once with a cousin and then again just last year with my own son. An experience I know I will cherish and I hope he will as well.
> 
> Joe


My son turned 11 on June 26 and there was a bowhunter-ed class up here on June 25th.I wanted him to have it and tried to register him but the system wouldn't let me because he wouldn't be 11 until the next day.I called a buddy of mine who's the WCO for that district to see if he could approve it,being as they only had two people signed up for it.He went all the way to the head of the education dept and there wasn't any thing they could do about it because it's actually a regulation.The head of the education dept called me and said it would all be available online within the next few months.I'm not sure how I feel about that.A parent could easily just do it for the kid and I think they just get more out of it when they have to be there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> My son turned 11 on June 26 and there was a bowhunter-ed class up here on June 25th.I wanted him to have it and tried to register him but the system wouldn't let me because he wouldn't be 11 until the next day.I called a buddy of mine who's the WCO for that district to see if he could approve it,being as they only had two people signed up for it.He went all the way to the head of the education dept and there wasn't any thing they could do about it because it's actually a regulation.The head of the education dept called me and said it would all be available online within the next few months.I'm not sure how I feel about that.A parent could easily just do it for the kid and I think they just get more out of it when they have to be there.


There is some great value in the on-line course, especially for anyone who may have special learning needs as you can print and review the materials, take practice tests, etc...but there really is no substitute for physically attending the course. In my most recent experience in 2015, much of the most valuable information that was shared was the result of the question and answer sessions, not the regulatory presentation. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

When I took the hunter safety course at 12 years old, the instructor took us to the part of the course where we got to actually fire guns. As a way of emphasizing the power and deadliness a weapon if handled improperly, he shot a piece of plywood with a shotgun that was 10 to 15 yards away from us. The gun boomed, the board splintered, and went flying in pieces. I'm sure that image stuck with more than just myself out of all the kids in attendance at that class. That is something you can't get from an online course.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can still remember "COTTON KILLS" from my first class as a 12-year old and to this day avoid cotton socks, gloves, hats during the season. Now in 1984 there weren't as many "blend" options as there are today, but I had my fair share of the red and black checkered Woolrich and woolen socks that would weight 5lbs each if they got wet...:embara:

Joe


----------



## dougell

I took it for the first time in 1979.I can still remember the video of the guy with a buzz cut hunting woodchucks without an orange hat.I think the video was made in 1950.I took my daughter to it a few years ago but it was so packed,you couldn't even find a place to stand and watch.I took bowhunting as a phys-ed class at Penn state in 1988.That was the old IBO course and while outdated today,still pretty good information.I've sat through the PGC one about 6 times in the last 10 years and it's worthwhile but not as in depth as the old IBO one.I still think everyone should have to take it though.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> There is some great value in the on-line course, especially for anyone who may have special learning needs as you can print and review the materials, take practice tests, etc...but there really is no substitute for physically attending the course. In my most recent experience in 2015, much of the most valuable information that was shared was the result of the question and answer sessions, not the regulatory presentation.
> 
> Joe


I see your point about people with special learning needs but they do a good job with that.When my daughter took it,they sent an individual instructor or two with every kid who didn't pass it and went over everything so they understood it.They all got cards when they left.My kids have been riding ATV's since they were 4 years old but I still want them to take a course.You always learn something,regardless of your experience level and kids often listen better to other people than they do their own parents.The only ATV course I can find is an on-line course.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I see your point about people with special learning needs but they do a good job with that.When my daughter took it,they sent an individual instructor or two with every kid who didn't pass it and went over everything so they understood it.They all got cards when they left.My kids have been riding ATV's since they were 4 years old but I still want them to take a course.You always learn something,regardless of your experience level and kids often listen better to other people than they do their own parents.The only ATV course I can find is an on-line course.


I feel ya', seems more and more opportunities are presented virtually for nothing more than the cost/convenience factor. 

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Great weekend! Found a bunch on nice spots on public land with minimal sign from other hunters or pedestrians. Put out some trail cameras, shot the bow at Limerick this weekend and got that first doe tag application ready to go. I am just a little excited for this season, still looking for my first buck and hoping it will be my first public land buck too.


----------



## pope125

Pulled a card last night from a camera I have behind my house , that is over a feeder . The camera has been out little over two weeks only reason I pulled the card so soon is that my girlfriends cat got out and i was checking to see if the cat was on it . There were over 2,000 pictures and close to 10 different buck , and there is one in there that going to be a smoker .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Pulled a card last night from a camera I have behind my house , that is over a feeder . The camera has been out little over two weeks only reason I pulled the card so soon is that my girlfriends cat got out and i was checking to see if the cat was on it . There were over 2,000 pictures and close to 10 different buck , and there is one in there that going to be a smoker .


Good news, hope you can connect!

Joe


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Great weekend! Found a bunch on nice spots on public land with minimal sign from other hunters or pedestrians. Put out some trail cameras, *shot the bow at Limerick this weekend* and got that first doe tag application ready to go. I am just a little excited for this season, still looking for my first buck and hoping it will be my first public land buck too.


Did you enjoy the course? What time were you there? Notice a guy in a black shirt with a Rottweiler on it?


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Did you enjoy the course? What time were you there? Notice a guy in a black shirt with a Rottweiler on it?


I was the first guy in the parking lot haha. Was there just before 7am on sunday, then was hanging out at the range for a bit trying out my friends different stabilizers. I did enjoy the course, though a lot of walk backs at the end. That one uphill sheep target was really tough, lost an arrow on that one.


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> I was the first guy in the parking lot haha. Was there just before 7am on sunday, then was hanging out at the range for a bit trying out my friends different stabilizers. I did enjoy the course, though a lot of walk backs at the end. That one uphill sheep target was really tough, lost an arrow on that one.


You were there before I was, got there around 7:15. I didn't shoot the course this month, I was still trying to get some kinks in my new target sight worked out and sighted in. Glad you enjoyed the course though. And yeah, we kind of have to do those walk backs at the end because the way the property is. Boundary is across the creek at the top of the ridge. If we set it up a different way, inevitably there would be archers firing arrows in a direction of other shooters.


----------



## browtine64

Can't wait for the season to start. Doing some scouting recently and there are nice deer in my area. Less than 3 months!


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> You were there before I was, got there around 7:15. I didn't shoot the course this month, I was still trying to get some kinks in my new target sight worked out and sighted in. Glad you enjoyed the course though. And yeah, we kind of have to do those walk backs at the end because the way the property is. Boundary is across the creek at the top of the ridge. If we set it up a different way, inevitably there would be archers firing arrows in a direction of other shooters.


Understand that completely. I just enjoy getting out there and supporting other clubs and shooting some 3d in prep for the season. I will definitely be back to shoot again and bring a few people with me.


----------



## nicko

5 days until doe tag applications are accepted.


----------



## nick060200

I'm sorry but can someone just confirm my thoughts : 
1st round of doe permits your only allowed one tag your choice of wmu 

2nd round ? I'm not sure how that works. 

3rd round unsold permits 
You can get as many as you want up to three applications per envelope. 

Then over the counter. 


Is that how it works? I've always bought OTC and I'm not sure how it works exactly.


----------



## nicko

I've never bothered with the 2nd or 3rd rounds (are there actually three rounds? I thought only two rounds for unsold tags). Anyway, after the 1st round for mail-in applications, I've always just waited for OTC tag sales to start because I am only buying tags at that point for 5C which is one of the last WMUs to sell out due to the number of tags available. 

I go for 3A in the 1st round because it is a smaller allocation and the tags will go fast. I'll monitor how sales are progressing for 5C this year and if they are selling faster than normal, I may mail in during the 2nd round. But come the first day of OTC sales, I'll be at the Chesco courthouse first thing in the morning.


----------



## jacobh

I thought in counties besides special reg areas you weren't allowed more then 2 tags period??


----------



## Gruder

Just flew into Philly today, first time here, staying in the historic district for a couple days then driving to the poconos for a wedding. Awesome people here and looking forward to see the country you guys hunt and maybe a few deer. Thumbs up for Pennsylvania!
Nice people. I'm in a good place. Gonna have a philly cheese at campos tomorrow.:smile:


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Understand that completely. I just enjoy getting out there and supporting other clubs and shooting some 3d in prep for the season. I will definitely be back to shoot again and bring a few people with me.


Ahhh you were with the Frontier guys? Good deal. Hopefully I'll be able to get up to yours this month.


----------



## nicko

Gruder said:


> Just flew into Philly today, first time here, staying in the historic district for a couple days then driving to the poconos for a wedding. Awesome people here and looking forward to see the country you guys hunt and maybe a few deer. Thumbs up for Pennsylvania!
> Nice people. I'm in a good place. Gonna have a philly cheese at campos tomorrow.:smile:


One of the great things about the historic district of Philly is that just about everything you can see and visit down there is free and there is a lot of history to see.


----------



## Hindy30

Gruder said:


> Just flew into Philly today, first time here, staying in the historic district for a couple days then driving to the poconos for a wedding. Awesome people here and looking forward to see the country you guys hunt and maybe a few deer. Thumbs up for Pennsylvania!
> Nice people. I'm in a good place. Gonna have a philly cheese at campos tomorrow.:smile:


This may start a debate, but skip campos and head to johns roast pork.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Gruder said:


> Just flew into Philly today, first time here, staying in the historic district for a couple days then driving to the poconos for a wedding. Awesome people here and looking forward to see the country you guys hunt and maybe a few deer. Thumbs up for Pennsylvania!
> Nice people. I'm in a good place. Gonna have a philly cheese at campos tomorrow.


Welcome to pa! You know you could swing by lancaster archery too. Worth the trip. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Hindy30 said:


> This may start a debate, but skip campos and head to johns roast pork.


There's so many places to try cheesesteaks at, it's a tough decision if you're only going to be able to do it once or twice before you leave.


----------



## Gruder

Thanks guys, l maybe able to get down at least two before I go back!
One of my favorite movies the ....deer hunter...keeps entering my mind can't wait to drive to mountains
Never thought of visiting Lancaster, love to. wonder why the wife and daughter didn't put it on the list? Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gruder said:


> Just flew into Philly today, first time here, staying in the historic district for a couple days then driving to the poconos for a wedding. Awesome people here and looking forward to see the country you guys hunt and maybe a few deer. Thumbs up for Pennsylvania!
> Nice people. I'm in a good place. Gonna have a philly cheese at campos tomorrow.:smile:


Welcome to the East Coast - hope you enjoy your time here. If you're this close to Lancaster Archery, be hard not to stop by just to say hi....not to mention there are PLENTY of this for the ladies to do in Lancaster.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Ahhh you were with the Frontier guys? Good deal. Hopefully I'll be able to get up to yours this month.


Good deal, I will be working the kitchen on that Saturday so swing in and say hi.


----------



## Hindy30

KMiha said:


> There's so many places to try cheesesteaks at, it's a tough decision if you're only going to be able to do it once or twice before you leave.


No doubt. All this talk and now I'm wanting one.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Mmmmm. Somebody say johns roast pork??


----------



## Hindy30

I've been wanting a new backup bow. After reading the love that Nicko and others have professed, I picked up the 2010 gt500 that was in the classified ads. I doubt it will overtake my '14 e32 but I'm still pretty excited to get it setup.


----------



## Matt Musto

Gruder said:


> Thanks guys, l maybe able to get down at least two before I go back!
> One of my favorite movies the ....deer hunter...keeps entering my mind can't wait to drive to mountains
> Never thought of visiting Lancaster, love to. wonder why the wife and daughter didn't put it on the list? Lol


Welcome to PA. The mountains you will see are nothing like the mountains in "The Deer Hunter", beautiful nonetheless. That scene was filmed at 10,000 FT on Mount Baker, Washington State and we don't have Red stag either Enjoy your stay and the Appalachian Mountains. Definitely eat more than one cheesesteak.


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> I've been wanting a new backup bow. After reading the love that Nicko and others have professed, I picked up the 2010 gt500 that was in the classified ads. I doubt it will overtake my '14 e32 but I'm still pretty excited to get it setup.


Congrats! I just sold off my 2nd e32 and will head into the season with my two 2009 GT500s exclusively (2011 Pulse as backup). I still have to get parts in the mail to retriverfishin for my new GT500 makeover.


----------



## davydtune

Just got a pack of these bad boys in the mail today  Time to start testing them :wink:


----------



## Mathias

davy- I bought one a couple years back to test along with other heads. It flew right with FP's to 50 yards, but it had a definite whistle in flight.


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> davy- I bought one a couple years back to test along with other heads. It flew right with FP's to 50 yards, but it had a definite whistle in flight.


Were they the single bevels? I have bunch of the standard doubles and while they hiss a little I didn't think they were too bad.


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4496746


I can't find the head, probably in with a lot of other "stuff" collected over the years….
Found this pic, I'd say it's the double.


----------



## davydtune

Yep. That other in the pic a solid?


----------



## Mathias

Yes it is. They fly great. I killed a big doe with that one, she went 25 yards or so, heck of blood trail too.


----------



## nick060200

I had some DRT a few years back. Single bevel. They left a heck of a blood trail. Best I've ever seen with a fixed blade. But I had some flight issues with some of them past 35yds and ended up going to a different head.


----------



## WAH0918

So how many of you guys mailing in your doe tag app tomorrow, or Saturday? Got mine in envelope sealed with stamp. Think I'm dropping it in the box tomorrow.


----------



## browtine64

WAH0918 said:


> So how many of you guys mailing in your doe tag app tomorrow, or Saturday? Got mine in envelope sealed with stamp. Think I'm dropping it in the box tomorrow.


I have mine all ready to go. I always send it in the Friday before. Never had a problem.


----------



## davydtune

Will drop mine off tonight after work


----------



## Squirrel

Mathias said:


> Yes it is. They fly great. I killed a big doe with that one, she went 25 yards or so, heck of blood trail too.


I am using Solids this year. Expensive and not needed for sure, but my curiosity got the best of and I decided to try them. 

As far as doe tags I usually drop them in the mail today and never had an issue. Some old timers think they can't be post marked before Monday, but that's obviously false.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our 2H apps will be in the mail tonight. 

We have second round for 3A, not sure if we'll get those or not, which is actually where our camp is, but our lease agreement in 2h requires use to take a minimum of 8 doe this year, not even sure we will get 8 tags, especially because two of our 10-members are non-residents.

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

My 4c application is waiting for the mailman.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Congrats! I just sold off my 2nd e32 and will head into the season with my two 2009 GT500s exclusively (2011 Pulse as backup). I still have to get parts in the mail to retriverfishin for my new GT500 makeover.


You must love those gt500s for them to push out the e32. I don't want to preload my mind, so we should talk after I compare the two.


----------



## WAH0918

Mine is in my truck, will be deposited in mailbox on way back from work.


----------



## tyepsu

I dropped my 2A doe application in the mail today on my lunch break. I also decided to switch from a 4 pin sight to a 1 pin sight. I dropped my bow off at the pro shop at noon and picked it up after work. I went with the Montana Black Gold Ascent. I also had the pro shop do a pro tune, which for only $39.99 I believe was a good deal. I just shot it at 10 yards to start out. My left and right is where it should be and I believe I have the 10 yard close, which should be good out to 20.


----------



## 138104

Going out on a limb, but does anyone have the ability to do sound editing? I was up a Rickett's Glen and got a cool recording of a guy playing a native american wood flute. Unfortunately, there is alot of background noise, so it is tough to hear the flute. I am hoping someone can remove the background noise so you only hear the flute along with the video. Here's the video.


http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/P... Uploads/20160707_203330_zpsqmvuopis.mp4.html


----------



## wyrnutz

I am happy I am in 5c. Got distracted by a trip to LAS today, just dropped my antlerless tag in the mail. It is working my nerves a little though.

Brian


----------



## KMiha

wyrnutz said:


> I am happy I am in 5c. Got distracted by a trip to LAS today, just dropped my antlerless tag in the mail. It is working my nerves a little though.
> 
> Brian


Lots of tags in 5C, doubt you will have a problem. Last year my dad and I sent out the first round and each got one. Second round I got one more for 5C and he got 3 or 4 more I believe. We didn't fill them all though. There's 70,000 tags for 5C though, and I think there is a lot of hunters in 5C that go to other parts of the states with less doe tags so they all apply for different WMUs the first round.


----------



## wyrnutz

KMiha said:


> Lots of tags in 5C, doubt you will have a problem. Last year my dad and I sent out the first round and each got one. Second round I got one more for 5C and he got 3 or 4 more I believe. We didn't fill them all though. There's 70,000 tags for 5C though, and I think there is a lot of hunters in 5C that go to other parts of the states with less doe tags so they all apply for different WMUs the first round.


Yeah
I was just thinking about last year. After 2 years of not hunting I went in for OTC the 1st week of September and they had a sign in the main entrance of the court house that read sold out. ukey:

Brian


----------



## 138104

Might have to pickup a bear tag. This little guy won't leave my garbage along. Starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## PAbigbear

Take the garbage inside. Problem solved.


----------



## 138104

PAbigbear said:


> Take the garbage inside. Problem solved.


Not an option, but thanks.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I sent my doe application in today for 4D. Hoping to draw a 4E or 3B second round.


----------



## fap1800

davydtune said:


> Were they the single bevels? I have bunch of the standard doubles and while they hiss a little I didn't think they were too bad.


I'm shooting the VPAs this year. Started with the vented 125s and while they flew great, there was a noticeable hum in flight. Went up to the solid 150s and the problem was solved. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I'm amazed at how quickly tags go in some of these WMUs. One day in and one unit has sold over 7,000 tags already.

WMU Quota Currently Sold Available for Sale
1A	46000	1821	44179
1B	29000	4607	24393
2A	43000	405	42595
2B	61000	64	60936
2C	31000	3048	27952
2D	55000	5840	49160
2E	21000	2057	18943
2F	22000	7774	14226
2G	21000	3898	17102
2H	6000	2770	3230
3A	15000	1122	13878
3B	28000	1711	26289
3C	36000	1902	34098
3D	25000	1755	23245
4A	30000	1375	28625
4B	26000	3592	22408
4C	25000	2383	22617
4D	34000	4259	29741
4E	25000	1777	23223
5A	19000	664	18336
5B	50000	1630	48370
5C	70000	398	69602
5D	30000	163	29837


----------



## 12-Ringer

2H has less than 1/2 left at noon on the second day...doubt my brothers will get their tag at this point, but you never know...

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> 2H has less than 1/2 left at noon on the second day...doubt my brothers will get their tag at this point, but you never know...
> 
> Joe


Didn't realize you were in 2H up at your spot in Potter Joe. You must be right on the edge.


----------



## vonfoust

Just checked this morning and mine was awarded already. Means my son and daughter most likely got theirs too.


----------



## Squirrel

Checking my status my 2C tag was awarded, not that I had any doubts.


----------



## tyepsu

I just saw that I was awarded a 2A tag. I will probably end up getting a 2B tag once they go on sale over the counter. The executive director of a local land Trust let me know that they give out permits to grant permission to hunt land they own and he said he will give me one. They do not give them out until August.


----------



## River420Bottoms

Just wanting to drop by, been busy fishing and moving, back into the old Westmoreland sounty stomping grounds, excited to get back into the woods I grew up hunting, sending for 2C tags today.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> 2H has less than 1/2 left at noon on the second day...doubt my brothers will get their tag at this point, but you never know...
> 
> Joe


No non-resident will get a 2H tag.They'll be sold out by Thursday,if not by tomorrow.I'd find some DMAP areas up there and jump on them the day licensed go on sale or convince whoever manages your lease to DMAP that.2G will also most likely sell out before NR's get a shot.2h and 2G both have loads and loads of state forest land and that's where most of the "no deer" complaints come from.It was purely political to slash the allocations up there and make it a split season.It puts the monkey on DCNR's back and the timber companies to keep the herd in check.DMAP is the only way to go up here.


----------



## browtine64

2H will likely be sold out by tomorrow, unbelievable. But at least 5B should be available by the second round. Waiting for my 5A tag to be awarded.


----------



## yetihunter1

well you guys are mean, got me all excited that my doe tag might of been awarded already. I went to check and all I have is my pending Elk application....so sad..


----------



## WAH0918

How can I check the status of an antlerless application?


----------



## dougell

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/start.php

Just click on that and walk through it.


----------



## dougell

Hit the first radio button.


----------



## Squirrel

tyepsu said:


> I just saw that I was awarded a 2A tag. I will probably end up getting a 2B tag once they go on sale over the counter.


I usually get 2B tag the next round so when I hunt with my friend down by Carnegie.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Didn't realize you were in 2H up at your spot in Potter Joe. You must be right on the edge.


Our camp is in three 3A, but our lease is in 2H. In either case as non-residents they face an uphill battle.

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

Just checked my status for 5c, nothing yet? :sad:

Brian


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Just checked my status for 5c, nothing yet? :sad:
> 
> Brian


Which county treasurer office did you mail your application to Brian? Either way, you'll have nothing to worry about. 5C tags don't start to go fast until OTC sales begin.


----------



## PaBone

It's nice living in 2A where you don't have to rush to buy your license or send in for a doe permit. I usually just buy them at the courthouse.


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> Which county treasurer office did you mail your application to Brian? Either way, you'll have nothing to worry about. 5C tags don't start to go fast until OTC sales begin.


Chester county. 
I know Nick, I just feel better knowing. Seeing is believing!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Also get to buy a 5d since they changed the boundary again. [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I always send to Bucks County. I've found for the initial flood of tags, they are slow, but I'm pretty sure they are inundated with them….


----------



## One_Shot_2016

I'm ready for deer season. Behind on scouting and haven't really been shooting enough as usual. Cant wait for the nice fall days in the tree.


----------



## cjsportsman

I just checked my application and I was awarded a doe tag yesterday for 3D!!


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Chester county.
> I know Nick, I just feel better knowing. Seeing is believing!
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Chesco courthouse is my go-to location. They are well staffed and process applications quickly.


----------



## Mathias

1st sighting of "freak" buck 2016.
View attachment 4518193


----------



## 138104

Wow, that is a stud!


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> 1st sighting of "freak" buck 2016.
> View attachment 4518193


And buck fever has set in.....that is a stud!


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4518233

I have 4 years of one side of his sheds. I honored him by using the oldest for this, that way I get to see it often! He's old, crippled and I'm hoping for better pics, he usually has dual drop tines of sorts, which I don't see in the newest pic.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4518233
> 
> I have 4 years of one side of his sheds. I honored him by using the oldest for this, that way I get to see it often! He's old, crippled and I'm hoping for better pics, he usually has dual drop tines of sorts, which I don't see in the newest pic.


That's a cool looking project.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 1st sighting of "freak" buck 2016.
> View attachment 4518193


Awe man...its on now....you've got to figure out how to keep him off the neighbors property and on yours. 

Good luck keeping tabs on him, I am guessing he's 6.5 now, would that be about right?

Joe


----------



## parker_hunter

Anyone hunt 3C?


----------



## rogersb

parker_hunter said:


> Anyone hunt 3C?


I will be there opening day. Probably do 2-3 Saturdays there. My mom owns 10 acres in a 30 acre patch of woods. Some oaks but on the border is a corn field and the only corn field for quite a ways.


----------



## NEDYARB

Mathias said:


> 1st sighting of "freak" buck 2016.
> View attachment 4518193


dude, you are crazy for posting a buck like that on a public forum.Hopefully nobody knows your location. there is a pennsylvania pinch headed your way if they do. Great buck though. Good luck


----------



## nicko

That Buck is crazy looking Matt. The palmation on the left side is nuts.


----------



## wyrnutz

Guys,
Thanks for putting up with my whining, doe tag awarded.

Matt that is a handsome Buck, game on.

Brian


----------



## 138104

Not as impressive as Matt's, but I am looking forward to see what this guy looks like.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I was awarded my 4D today.


----------



## Mathias

parker_hunter said:


> Anyone hunt 3C?



I do.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Awarded 5c today. Probably the quickest for me, mailed it Monday.


----------



## jhauser

Got my doe tag


----------



## 2Rsquared

Here is a pic of a 5D neighborhood bird feeder buck. I see him nearly every day. 

View attachment 4520913


I was awarded my 1st choice 4C doe tag today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Octoberjohn

I found a couple of interesting prospects for this fall the other night!


----------



## CBB

The micro plot spraying has worked on the goldenrod. Going to try and
rake it this weekend and see if I can get some dirt exposed. Otherwise we will spray again. 

Had a buddy with a tractor plow up the bigger easy to access plots today.


----------



## 25ft-up

parker_hunter said:


> Anyone hunt 3C?


I do, too. Nice buck Mathias. Best of luck getting him.


----------



## Matt Musto

parker_hunter said:


> Anyone hunt 3C?





25ft-up said:


> I do, too. Nice buck Mathias. Best of luck getting him.


I do and I drew a doe tag again this season. I usually hunt the last weekend of bow season near Elk Mountain


----------



## Matt Musto

I have some good deer on camera this year and been seeing some scouting in the evenings. I noticing a lot more does this year and lots of fawns. Good sign for my area where i haven't been seeing as many does the last 2-3 seasons. Here is a pic of 2 bucks that are running in my neighborhood from Jun 16th. Thats my backyard where they spend a lot of time. They are both nice 8's now. A doe and triplelets. And how old do you think the last buck is? Two or Three?
View attachment 4527577
View attachment 4527601
View attachment 4527617
View attachment 4527625


----------



## nicko

Neat pics Matt. Not sure of the age on those bucks but their bodies look solid and healthy.


----------



## nicko

What bows will you guys be taking into the woods this season? I'm sticking with semi-old school and going with one of my 2009 GT500s. The 2011 Pulse will be my 3rd string QB but it will likely see some woods time.


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> What bows will you guys be taking into the woods this season? I'm sticking with semi-old school and going with one of my 2009 GT500s. The 2011 Pulse will be my 3rd string QB but it will likely see some woods time.


2016 Elite Synergy, 50#. It will be such slower than bows I have used the last few years but after a full bicep tendon tear in May I am going to need to drop down in weight so I can be ready by the season openers (Ohio and PA).


----------



## nicko

Squirrel said:


> 2016 Elite Synergy, 50#. It will be such slower than bows I have used the last few years but after a full bicep tendon tear in May I am going to need to drop down in weight so I can be ready by the season openers (Ohio and PA).


Did you have surgery to reattach it?


----------



## Squirrel

nicko said:


> Did you have surgery to reattach it?


Yeah back in early June. The recovery has been very slow. I had a partial tear to right bicep in 2013 and healed fast. I got spoiled and expected the same this time but it has not been the case.


----------



## nicko

Squirrel said:


> Yeah back in early June. The recovery has been very slow. I had a partial tear to right bicep in 2013 and healed fast. I got spoiled and expected the same this time but it has not been the case.


Yeah, I had surgery to clean up a partial bicep tendon tear in 2013 and was shooting again in less than 3 months but with lower draw weight. Reattachment of a full tear is going to take some time to recover from.


----------



## fap1800

I'll be using my Rev'd up 2007 Tribute that I finally just finished building this year from the stand. It's quite a drop off from my 2013 Hunter that I'm using for elk in WY this year. No need to hammer deer with a 570 some grain arrow. Lol.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I'll be using my Rev'd up 2007 Tribute that I finally just finished building this year from the stand. It's quite a drop off from my 2013 Hunter that I'm using for elk in WY this year. No need to hammer deer with a 570 some grain arrow. Lol.


The 2013 Hunter is the only Elite that I haven't shot that I would like to try. I know the E32 is a performance upgrade but I like the looks of the last model year Hunter.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> The 2013 Hunter is the only Elite that I haven't shot that I would like to try. I know the E32 is a performance upgrade but I like the looks of the last model year Hunter.


A lot of guys really don't like the "push-down" feeling that the Hunter has, but I like it. It's such an easy bow to draw and hold too. My Hunter is 80# and it really doesn't feel all that heavier than any of the 70# bows I've shot over the years.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> What bows will you guys be taking into the woods this season? I'm sticking with semi-old school and going with one of my 2009 GT500s. The 2011 Pulse will be my 3rd string QB but it will likely see some woods time.


60# Nitrum 34. With GT hunters and Magnus stingers. Don't have a backup bow. If that goes down I'll be bringing in a crossbow without any second thoughts. Right now I want to save for a target bow.


----------



## parker_hunter

25ft-up said:


> I do, too. Nice buck Mathias. Best of luck getting him.


Game land or private? Trying to get a feel for the lay of the land up here lol...


----------



## parker_hunter

Awesome Roger. I'm new to this area so just trying to get a feel of how the state game lands are up around here. My wife and I have always hunted private until we moved up here this spring. 




rogersb said:


> I will be there opening day. Probably do 2-3 Saturdays there. My mom owns 10 acres in a 30 acre patch of woods. Some oaks but on the border is a corn field and the only corn field for quite a ways.


----------



## parker_hunter

Cool Mathias, you are not far from me. Do you hunt private or public? I've driven through your town there to get to our outpatient clinic in Sayre  





Mathias said:


> I do.


----------



## parker_hunter

Awarded my 3C tag today!


----------



## BowhunterT100

I'll be taking my Obsession K-32 and my back up is a strother infinity. Both are shooting goldtip xt arrows with Exodus and Spitfire's.


----------



## parker_hunter

nicko said:


> What bows will you guys be taking into the woods this season? I'm sticking with semi-old school and going with one of my 2009 GT500s. The 2011 Pulse will be my 3rd string QB but it will likely see some woods time.


My trusty 2013 Obsession Sniper LT


----------



## 25ft-up

He looks young, matt. 2.5, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Mathias

Energy 35, my second one. This one with v-grip, made me love this bow. I've been shooting it to 80 yards routinely. Most day I don't go under 50. Next year I think I'll look for a used Impulse 34 with the same grip as a backup.


----------



## davydtune

Check trail cams yesterday, definitely have a couple dudes that I'm keeping my eye on :wink: Pay no attention to the old date on some, forgot to set the camera before I put it out, lol!


----------



## 25ft-up

Don't you just hate leaves and sticks? I'd be keeping both eyes on him.


----------



## davydtune

25ft-up said:


> Don't you just hate leaves and sticks? I'd be keeping both eyes on him.


Yep, lol! Amazing how much the wind moves them into the frame as well  I'm real interested to see how he finishes out with still having time to grow.


----------



## pope125

davydtune said:


> Check trail cams yesterday, definitely have a couple dudes that I'm keeping my eye on :wink: Pay no attention to the old date on some, forgot to set the camera before I put it out, lol!


Well you did not change the date , did you forget to put leaves on the trees as well ? Where I live there is usually leaves on all the trees this time of year .


----------



## nicko

Davy, those older night pics look to be in winter/early spring. That buck is hard-horned. Is it the same deer?


----------



## davydtune

The pics are all between May and last Friday. That one camera is under a very thick under story surrounded by crab apples and is at night. Here's a day light pic and a night and day pic with a new fawn in it.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Davy, those older night pics look to be in winter/early spring. That buck is hard-horned. Is it the same deer?


I put that camera up the second weekend of turkey season. Like I said that area has a real heavy canopy and the whole surrounding area is crap apples. The night pics aren't the best on these cams either.


----------



## davydtune

pope125 said:


> Well you did not change the date , did you forget to put leaves on the trees as well ? Where I live there is usually leaves on all the trees this time of year .


Lol! stop it dude, you crack me up  Your a funny guy............ I'm sure any outdoors man with any grain of knowledge knows that some areas have a pretty barren under story due to a heavy canopy above. If not I suggest reading a book or two as it will help you gain some knowledge on the subject.

Look I know your game and I'm not playing. I have many many more important things to do as I'm a pretty busy guy. If you don't like what I post, then simply roll on by because I really don't give a crap :wink: But seriously good luck his season, really I hope you have a great one and shoot a monster :thumb: Would do you some good, maybe then you wont be so butt hurt


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> I put that camera up the second weekend of turkey season. Like I said that area has a real heavy canopy and the whole surrounding area is crap apples. The night pics aren't the best on these cams either.


Gotcha.


----------



## davydtune

That's the one complaint I have about these EZ cams. To set the date and time you have to put a sd card in and turn on the off and remove. Then you have to put it in the computer and open the file that the camera put on the card then set the date and time. Once you put it back in the camera it stores it and keeps time. It's a pain and I just realized the new cam I put up Friday never got set either :embara:


----------



## nicko

Joe, looks like your out-of-state brothers still have an outside chance at getting 2H tags. Hopefully their applications are sitting in the stack of envelopes getting processed first thing tomorrow morning. Less than 200 tags left in that WMU but you never know.


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> That's the one complaint I have about these EZ cams. To set the date and time you have to put a sd card in and turn on the off and remove. Then you have to put it in the computer and open the file that the camera put on the card then set the date and time. Once you put it back in the camera it stores it and keeps time. It's a pain and I just realized the new cam I put up Friday never got set either :embara:


At least it's taking pics. The date being off isn't nearly as bad as forgetting to turn the camera on or leaving it in setup mode and not realizing it until you go back to check the card.


----------



## pope125

davydtune said:


> Lol! stop it dude, you crack me up  Your a funny guy............ I'm sure any outdoors man with any grain of knowledge knows that some areas have a pretty barren under story due to a heavy canopy above. If not I suggest reading a book or two as it will help you gain some knowledge on the subject.
> 
> Look I know your game and I'm not playing. I have many many more important things to do as I'm a pretty busy guy. If you don't like what I post, then simply roll on by because I really don't give a crap :wink: But seriously good luck his season, really I hope you have a great one and shoot a monster :thumb: Would do you some good, maybe then you wont be so butt hurt



Trust me your not worth it !! Maybe you'll kill another 150" and start there different threads about the same deer like you did last year .


----------



## JFoutdoors

Well i guess its time to get back on here after having the worst season of my life last year. So far i got a couple decent bucks at home in bucks county but not much in tioga. Im already seeing the results of splitting the rifle season in 3A, havent seen this many does and fawns in years. Planted close to 2 acres of eagle seed beans and there only at about 7-8in because of the lack of rain, last year by september they were chest high. Hoping to have a better season this year cause it was hard to get motivated after last year.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> At least it's taking pics. The date being off isn't nearly as bad as forgetting to turn the camera on or leaving it in setup mode and not realizing it until you go back to check the card.


Lol! May have been there before :embara:


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> WES is the ELITE guru - guy knows his way around one that's for sure and his Stage 1 threads are second to NONE!!
> 
> Joe


Where is Wes located? How do you go about getting him your bow?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Where is Wes located? How do you go about getting him your bow?


Middletown PA, I send it to him via UPS *NOT *USPS...if you ship a bow via USPS with an arrow in the same box, you risk the chance of it being confiscated. Send him your bow, with an arrow and it will come back with rock solid threads, shooting bullet holes. Not sure how he did it, but I didn't even have to move my peep AT ALL....I sent him two GT500's, a Synergy, Z28, and a Pulse - ALL were returned in excellent condition.

Give him a call at 570-539-8016 first, he'll give you all of the details. You won't regret it - 

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Middletown PA, I send it to him via UPS *NOT *USPS...if you ship a bow via USPS with an arrow in the same box, you risk the chance of it being confiscated.
> 
> Give him a call at 570-539-8016 first, he'll give you all of the details. You won't regret it -
> 
> Joe


Actually, Middleburg off of Rte 104. Drove by there this weekend. Tell him to mow his lawn when you call...lol!


----------



## jacobh

Am I the only one who hasent been awarded their tag yet? I sent 5c makes me wonder if I messed something up!!


----------



## davydtune

Was awarded my 1B last Wednesday :noidea:


----------



## hobbs4421

I'm taking my new Halon 6! I cant wait. Also, I was just awarded my tag for 3C! 


nicko said:


> What bows will you guys be taking into the woods this season? I'm sticking with semi-old school and going with one of my 2009 GT500s. The 2011 Pulse will be my 3rd string QB but it will likely see some woods time.


----------



## Hindy30

jacobh said:


> Am I the only one who hasent been awarded their tag yet? I sent 5c makes me wonder if I messed something up!!


Which County did you send to? I did get mine from chester. My dad sent to berks and has not gotten it back yet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

davydtune said:


> Lol! May have been there before :embara:


I put out 4 cams on March 16 that I pulled for the first time on Saturday. One of them I apparently never set, so it started at January 1, 2014. Doh. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I sent mine to Motgomery county. Usually pretty quick there. This is the 1st time though I sent mine and my sons together so I hope I didn't mess it up. I checked on the link someone attached and it says 2016 doe tags but is blank. Thanks





Hindy30 said:


> Which County did you send to? I did get mine from chester. My dad sent to berks and has not gotten it back yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WAH0918

I sent mine to Chester County. It was awarded last Wednesday, but I haven't received it yet.




jacobh said:


> I sent mine to Motgomery county. Usually pretty quick there. This is the 1st time though I sent mine and my sons together so I hope I didn't mess it up. I checked on the link someone attached and it says 2016 doe tags but is blank. Thanks


----------



## davydtune

Here's what's left as of this AM


----------



## jacobh

So on that link if it was awarded does it say awarded ?


----------



## davydtune

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/start.php

Go here and go through just like buying a license. You'll get a screen that has choices for buying but will also have a choice to check current applications. It will tell you there


----------



## jacobh

Ok Thank u


----------



## Squirrel

jacobh said:


> So on that link if it was awarded does it say awarded ?


This what it says under mine:

2016 Deer	

RESIDENT ANTLERLESS DEER Awarded
Application Award:
WMU 2C
Date Issued: 07/11/2016 02:46 PM
Harvest Tag Number: xxxxxxxxxxx

Issued by:
FAYETTE COUNTY TREASURER
61 E MAIN ST COURTHOUSE
UNIONTOWN,PA 15401
Phone: 7244301256


----------



## nicko

According to the regulation booklet, we should have our tags in hand by the 2nd week of September.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks squirrel yea mine says nothing....&#55357;&#56863;


----------



## PSU Joe

Got a late start this year but got my and my two sons licenses in the mail yesterday. Need to get out my doe tag applications in the mail tomorrow! My oldest is going to Penn State (currently up there at Summer Session) and took him pontooning on Sayers Lake in Bald Eagle State Park. Got me wondering about bowhunting opportunities near campus. See on their Agricultural Sciences web page they have maps outlining hunting areas right off campus. Anyone ever hunt near the PSU campus? There are even 4 small archery only locations right near their new Innovation Center. I inquired about them via their web page but figured I would ask around here if anyone has any suggestions. Hunting in the morning and then going to a football game in the afternoon sounds like some great father/son bonding! Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## tcbowhunter

jacobh said:


> Am I the only one who hasent been awarded their tag yet? I sent 5c makes me wonder if I messed something up!!


I didnt get mine issued yet either - I sent for 4c to northumberland co. Im in the same boat as you hoping I didnt screw up my application??


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Put my application in with my wife's like I always do On the Saturday afternoon before the Monday for 1B. According to the website they are all sold out. If that's the case this is the first time in 15 years I didn't get a tag.


----------



## buck513

didnt get mine.2D . Although they did cash my check on 7-14-16


----------



## nicko

LXhuntinPA said:


> Put my application in with my wife's like I always do On the Saturday afternoon before the Monday for 1B. According to the website they are all sold out. If that's the case this is the first time in 15 years I didn't get a tag.



Check the website to see if your tags were awarded.


----------



## jacobh

I sent mine Friday afternoon so the 8th it now just got issued as of like 3 this afternoon from Montgomery county. Sounds like Chester may be the place to go. Keep checking brother they seem to be way behind or something


QUOTE=tcbowhunter;1092262002]I didnt get mine issued yet either - I sent for 4c to northumberland co. Im in the same boat as you hoping I didnt screw up my application??[/QUOTE]


----------



## tcbowhunter

I mailed mine monday so I was a little behind -- Still have 4c tags left so hopefully just a matter of time


----------



## LXhuntinPA

nicko said:


> Check the website to see if your tags were awarded.


Lol guess I left that part out. I checked every day. Doesn't show one awarded.


----------



## PAbigbear

buck513 said:


> didnt get mine.2D . Although they did cash my check on 7-14-16


If they cashed your check, you got a tag.


----------



## Viper69

Received 4e last Friday. Pretty quick this year.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbowhunter

anybody know if they mail them back to you right away if you screw something up in the application??


----------



## jacobh

I've always heard they just put em in a pile until later on but I honestly don't know if that's true that's why I asked on here. Mine took a while but like I said was finally awarded. I thought I forgot something too. Keep the faith


----------



## wyrnutz

Keep checking the website.


----------



## davydtune

tcbowhunter said:


> anybody know if they mail them back to you right away if you screw something up in the application??


I've always heard they just throw them out :noidea:


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> According to the regulation booklet, we should have our tags in hand by the 2nd week of September.


Thanks for finding this out for all of us Nick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7

How do I do a second round application?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

davydtune said:


> I've always heard they just throw them out :noidea:


I hope that's not true considering they're throwing out your checks too then.... I personally would want mine back to discard properly


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> I hope that's not true considering they're throwing out your checks too then.... I personally would want mine back to discard properly


I thought they went into a "dead letter" bin until claimed by the owner….
My 3C tag arrived yesterday. Plenty quick this year.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I honestly don't know. I assumed they returned them like they would when U get a tag they just send check and application back to U. Not immediately but I could be wrong.


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> I hope that's not true considering they're throwing out your checks too then.... I personally would want mine back to discard properly


Agreed. That's why I just use a money order.


----------



## Mathias

Pg 35 of new digest:

1) incomplete application or improper remittance application will be returned to owner,

2) insufficient postage- application will be placed in dead letter file…..


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Pg 35 of new digest:
> 
> 1) incomplete application or improper remittance application will be returned to owner,
> 
> 2) insufficient postage- application will be placed in dead letter file…..


:thumb:

So as long as you pay for it they will send it back


----------



## jacobh

Cool Thanks Matt


----------



## Mathias

davydtune said:


> :thumb:
> 
> So as long as you pay for it they will send it back


Yep, I'm good with that.

Even though we've all done it a millions times, we, certainly I do, all worry about it like rookies!


----------



## Matt Musto

Is 800 SF too small of an area to plant a micro food plot? I'm also concerned about going in to plant one and blowing out the deer that may be bedding within 100 - 200 yards of the potential plot. is this too risky and is it also not worth the effort to sustain such a small plot? I've never done this before and am looking for some advice. I would be putting in a fall/winter mix at this point i think?


----------



## nicko

I know nothing about food plots Matt but 800 sf sounds small. If the deer like it, they could probably wipe it out quickly. That said, I know nothing about food plots.


----------



## jacobh

Something's better then nothing Matt!!! This close I don't know Id chance it but for next season Id plant in spring. Some U can freshen up simply by throwing more seed down


----------



## Charman03

Matt Musto said:


> Is 800 SF too small of an area to plant a micro food plot? I'm also concerned about going in to plant one and blowing out the deer that may be bedding within 100 - 200 yards of the potential plot. is this too risky and is it also not worth the effort to sustain such a small plot? I've never done this before and am looking for some advice. I would be putting in a fall/winter mix at this point i think?


I'd get it prepared now then plant early September. Deer will be attracted to the clearing. You aren't going to be blowing deer out of there


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4545834


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4545834


How old is he now Matt? That dude looks ancient, or sick. That tap pull is sweet too, by the way.


----------



## Mathias

I'm thinking he's at_ least_ 6yo. He has a bad shoulder/leg. I'm hoping my Son or I can take him and find out….


----------



## rogersb

Got awarded my 3d doe tag today. I sent mine late though. We went camping the 7-8 through 7-12 and I didn't get it in the mail until we got back. I sent it to Luzerne county.


----------



## browtine64

Anyone still have to enter the elk license drawing? I do.


----------



## Ebaybow

Done! Yesterday...^


----------



## davydtune

browtine64 said:


> Anyone still have to enter the elk license drawing? I do.


Thanks for reminding me :wink: 

Is done


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> I'm thinking he's at_ least_ 6yo. He has a bad shoulder/leg. I'm hoping my Son or I can take him and find out….


He's an old Wiley one huh? Pretty sure I've seen you post at least one side of his sheds from the last 2-3 years. Hopefully one of you get a crack at him.


----------



## parker_hunter

rogersb said:


> Got awarded my 3d doe tag today. I sent mine late though. We went camping the 7-8 through 7-12 and I didn't get it in the mail until we got back. I sent it to Luzerne county.


Roger, you live in Luzerne County?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Anyone going to the trad rendezvous at Denton Hill next week?


----------



## rogersb

parker_hunter said:


> Roger, you live in Luzerne County?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yes. White Haven. I'm going to do the first two weekends in Bradford county and try SGL 119 here by me. I've seen a lot of small bucks around and tons of doe, it's exciting.


----------



## parker_hunter

rogersb said:


> Yes. White Haven. I'm going to do the first two weekends in Bradford county and try SGL 119 here by me. I've seen a lot of small bucks around and tons of doe, it's exciting.


Nice, I work at the VA in Wilkes-Barre, live in Scranton...and it will be my first season up here. Looking at Lackawanna State Park since there's a bow only area within it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hd1200xlc08

I have been awarded mine for 3B

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

A little late to the thread party but . . . 
I will be focusing less on PA too with the ability to hunt Sundays in NJ. I'm hoping one of several big bucks we saw but didn't kill down there will even be bigger this year. So far that hasn't been any EHD again where we hunt so with any luck the place will be teeming with deer again. As far as PA, I'll have a 5D and 3D doe tag though will probably refrain from shooting does here if I can since the greedy neighbors shoot every deer that walks by. I'll get a late start this year. I'm also a runner and marathoner and hoping to requalify for Boston early in October so that will be my main focus in the early part of the season.


----------



## davydtune

---


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Is 800 SF too small of an area to plant a micro food plot? I'm also concerned about going in to plant one and blowing out the deer that may be bedding within 100 - 200 yards of the potential plot. is this too risky and is it also not worth the effort to sustain such a small plot? I've never done this before and am looking for some advice. I would be putting in a fall/winter mix at this point i think?


I think it depends on so many factors like available food and deer density.I have a powerline that runs through my property that was choked with autumn olive.It was a great bedding area so I always just left it alone.This past spring the power company had it all brush hogged.I never plant foodplots but my son wanted to try a couple so we prepped two areas.One was about 100+ yards long and I guess the powerline is about 30 yards across.The other spot was smaller,maybe 50 yards long.The smaller one is right next to my barn and goes through the middle of some pines.We cleaned the areas off,limed,fertilized,herbicided and disked it up.My plan was to just plant buck wheat this spring to keep the weeds at bay and then go back in august and cut that,disk it back into the soil and plant some clover,winter wheat and winter rye.Buck wheat can be hit or miss with the deer but they hammered it to the ground and now weeds are taking over.These weren't big areas but we don't have a real high deer density either.It doesn't take many.A few deer can wipe out a small plot in a matter of days.I've seen 3 deer get into a 70 acre shelter wood exclosure and completely wipe out every single oak seedling and stump sprout in one winter.If I have time I'll take some pictures this weekend but it's pretty bad.I put enough time and money into already that I'll still go back and replant in the fall but I wouldn't expect good results unless you fence the deer out with two layers of electric fence.Neither one of these spots can really be hunted over effectively.We just did it as a fun project.If anything,my son realized how fast deer can key on a preferred food source and wipe it out in a very small period of time.

An 800 SF plot will be gone within a couple days of being discovered if it's something the deer want to eat.The only way to make it work would be to fence it in with two layers of electric fence.4ft will work but you have to space the fences a few feet apart and then take them down before you hunt.

I don't plant or hunt over food plots but I see what a couple deer can do when they get into an exclosure.We raise and train barrel horses and it's the same thing with horses.I have multiple pastures sectioned off in about 2 acre areas.I rotate the horses from one to the next to keep the grazing pressure down.Horses and deer are very similar in that they'll eat the preferred stuff first and that allows the non preferred invasive species to take over.A few horses will eat down 2-3 acres of nice pasture in a matter of a couple weeks.I have to go in a few times a year and spray the invasive species and re-seed just to keep them.It really isn't much different with deer.Unless you overwhelm them with food,they'll eat a small area right down in no time.The only way to let anything grow in a small area is to keep them out until you're ready for them to eat it.You also have to be concerned with rain.Right now it's dry as heck and unless that changes by the end of summer,it will be hard to get anything to grow.Anything is worth trying but I wouldn't expect great results.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt - Like Doug said...if they like it 800sf won't last long at all, couple days max...I've had them wipe out a 2500sf of Whitetail Institute's Extreme blend in about 10-days ONCE THEY DISCOVERED IT....the BIG problem this time of year is the doe with fawns. 2-3 doe with this year's fawns and last year's stragglers decimate a plot. Most of us "small-timers" can't grasp what a real plot is like - the property that I hunt in KS has several plots that are anywhere between 5-15 ACRES along with ag crops of soybean, winter wheat in excess of 60-80 acres EACH....

I have convinced myself small micro-plots are more for my amusement and edification (helping the wildlife) than actually pulling deer from neighboring properties and/or creating an ideal ambush site. With that said, if you could time everything properly and have the weather cooperate, you could create an ideal situation with a small plot. I have had a small 50x50yard Extreme Plot on an oak ridge an area where straight line winds took out a few trees. With a little work I used the blow downs to create a small border around the plot and then covered the plot with branches from the blow-downs. That small plot was the ONLY Extreme plot I ever planted that grew more than 10"-12" high as the deer destroy it as soon as it starts to sprout. The nice aspect of Extreme is it is loaded with a variety of Perennials and much of if conditions are reasonable a lot comes back on its own. I have noticed with this one plot than when it is green the deer will travel to it and from it regularly and will bed in strategic locations close-by. Again, I really think this is the outlier as I haven't had the same experiences with my other Extreme plots simply because they get devoured as soon as they green. I do get plenty of trail camera pics and am able evaluate deer in the general area, but I have yet to take a good buck over any of the plots, have taken plenty of doe over them, but conditions have to be near perfect.

I do believe one of the most overlooked aspects of these smaller "micro" plots in the planning. Start with a stand site in mind (access to and from, wind directions, etc...) and work from there. Most of us find a suitable area to plant and then look for a stand site and I really believe that is a major hurdle in the effectiveness (from a hunting perspective) of plot development. I worked with a younger guy last year who really busted his hump and did an excellent job and produced a great plot of Forage Oats in a remote wooded area...he had no-way to effectively access that plot. He blew deer out of the area every time he attempted to get in there no matter which wind or time of day. Talk about frustrating...

Good luck whatever you do!
Your cam will be on the way today or tomorrow - depends on if I can get out of the office today before 4 or not.

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

Mathias said:


> Anyone going to the trad rendezvous at Denton Hill next week?


I used to go every year, but haven't been there in at least 7-8 years I bet. It is crowded but a nice place if you are considering buying a bow or supplies because you can see it all and shoot the bows.


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Matt - Like Doug said...if they like it 800sf won't last long at all, couple days max...I've had them wipe out a 2500sf of Whitetail Institute's Extreme blend in about 10-days ONCE THEY DISCOVERED IT....the BIG problem this time of year is the doe with fawns. 2-3 doe with this year's fawns and last year's stragglers decimate a plot. Most of us "small-timers" can't grasp what a real plot is like - the property that I hunt in KS has several plots that are anywhere between 5-15 ACRES along with ag crops of soybean, winter wheat in excess of 60-80 acres EACH....
> 
> I have convinced myself small micro-plots are more for my amusement and edification (helping the wildlife) than actually pulling deer from neighboring properties and/or creating an ideal ambush site. With that said, if you could time everything properly and have the weather cooperate, you could create an ideal situation with a small plot. I have had a small 50x50yard Extreme Plot on an oak ridge an area where straight line winds took out a few trees. With a little work I used the blow downs to create a small border around the plot and then covered the plot with branches from the blow-downs. That small plot was the ONLY Extreme plot I ever planted that grew more than 10"-12" high as the deer destroy it as soon as it starts to sprout. The nice aspect of Extreme is it is loaded with a variety of Perennials and much of if conditions are reasonable a lot comes back on its own. I have noticed with this one plot than when it is green the deer will travel to it and from it regularly and will bed in strategic locations close-by. Again, I really think this is the outlier as I haven't had the same experiences with my other Extreme plots simply because they get devoured as soon as they green. I do get plenty of trail camera pics and am able evaluate deer in the general area, but I have yet to take a good buck over any of the plots, have taken plenty of doe over them, but conditions have to be near perfect.
> 
> I do believe one of the most overlooked aspects of these smaller "micro" plots in the planning. Start with a stand site in mind (access to and from, wind directions, etc...) and work from there. Most of us find a suitable area to plant and then look for a stand site and I really believe that is a major hurdle in the effectiveness (from a hunting perspective) of plot development. I worked with a younger guy last year who really busted his hump and did an excellent job and produced a great plot of Forage Oats in a remote wooded area...he had no-way to effectively access that plot. He blew deer out of the area every time he attempted to get in there no matter which wind or time of day. Talk about frustrating...
> 
> Good luck whatever you do!
> Your cam will be on the way today or tomorrow - depends on if I can get out of the office today before 4 or not.
> 
> Joe


Planting them for amusement is a good way to put it.I have a 5 acre field that's essentially unhuntable unless I want to snipe one from my house.My wife doesn't want it fenced in and I can't get anyone to farm it.Now I just mow it every two weeks but I'm thinking about nuking the entire thing next year and making it into a big foodplot just so I don't have to mow it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Planting them for amusement is a good way to put it.I have a 5 acre field that's essentially unhuntable unless I want to snipe one from my house.My wife doesn't want it fenced in and I can't get anyone to farm it.Now I just mow it every two weeks but I'm thinking about nuking the entire thing next year and making it into a big foodplot just so I don't have to mow it.


Yep - my buddy in Jim Thorpe did the same - said he couldn't believe he couldn't find a farmer to farm it - he even put an add in his church bulletin that indicated it could be farmed for free and still no takers. He burned it, tilled it, planted in combo of oats, sorgum, and sunflowers and now has a wildlife mecca out his back door, that isn't bad to look either and attracts everything from deer, bear and turkey to grouse, coyotes and waterfowl.

Always more than one way to skin a cat...:wink:

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Thanks guys for the info. I may still try it but like you said it won't last long and I don't plan on shooting a buck over it like you see on TV Might do it as an experiment and to get pics over it to see how fast it goes.


----------



## nicko

This sounds like a plan hatched by disgruntled PA hunters.

http://www.outdoornews.com/2016/07/14/legislation-aiming-to-reverse-deer-debate/


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> This sounds like a plan hatched by disgruntled PA hunters.
> 
> http://www.outdoornews.com/2016/07/14/legislation-aiming-to-reverse-deer-debate/


....."appointed by Harrisburg politicians"....was all that I needed to see in order to know this isn't for me....

I cannot say I am in lock step with the PFSC, but I do agree with their released statement on this issue...."“Regardless of your personal opinions on the current deer management program, this is a very bad precedent to allow the legislature to mandate wildlife management and season and bag limit decisions based on politics and emotion,”

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> This sounds like a plan hatched by disgruntled PA hunters.
> 
> http://www.outdoornews.com/2016/07/14/legislation-aiming-to-reverse-deer-debate/


I can't believe how many people in our country are for more government control, in all aspects of our lives. Pretty scary that USP would have one of their members as the "appointed representative" making decisions about the deer herd in Pennsylvania. Their website is full of lies, half truths and twisted facts......unbelievable.


----------



## nicko

This "plan" is flawed in so many ways and the group promoting this idea is touting it as a way to benefit small businesses. A deer hunting model should not be designed with local business interests in mind. This plan essentially wants to go back to the way things used to be with separate buck and doe seasons. 3 days of doe, and county specific tags. Do that long enough and we'll be back to herds of 20-30 deer and 2-3 of those deer being spikes and 4 pointers. Dumb.


----------



## jacobh

I do not agree with that article but would like to see county specific tags


----------



## nicko

I don't think we'll ever see county specfic tags again Scott. There are no clearly marked boundary lines with counties and at least with the WMU system, defined roadways serve as the boundaries. 

A blurb from the article........_Economics are another reason for supporting the bill, Unified said.

“Full implementation of HB 2083 will regenerate hundreds-of-millions-of-dollars in jobs and small businesses that rely on ample deer, abundant wildlife populations, and healthy forests. The bill will create many thousands of new jobs and stimulate the development of new business opportunities in the forest industry, tourism, and outdoor recreation,” its website said._

If a business has to rely on a 2 week deer season and a 3 day doe season as the plan suggests, that business is already underwater. And how is dialing up the deer population going to help forests that are still struggling to recover and have degrading habitat?


----------



## jacobh

They need a bill to stop building. We do not have the habitat simply because every field around has housing developments in it. If we need habitat for deer around us Nick soon we will have no deer simply because we will have no habitat soon


----------



## Squirrel

jacobh said:


> They need a bill to stop building. We do not have the habitat simply because every field around has housing developments in it. If we need habitat for deer around us Nick soon we will have no deer simply because we will have no habitat soon


People are having too many kids. More people equals more homes needed. I am not saying don't have kids. I am saying as the population continues to grow you need a place to put all the people.


----------



## nicko

I hear you Scott. Development and building is doing is pushing the deer into areas where they can't be hunted. Both sides of Bridge Street up by Simon the Plowman, the area at the corner of route 29 and Black Rock Road. Big chunks of field and wooded area that will never come back. I don't know that the previous owners ever allowed any type of hunting but when somebody has a large chunk of land and somebody waves enough money at them, you know what's going to happen.


----------



## nicko

Squirrel said:


> People are having too many kids. More people equals more homes needed. I am not saying don't have kids. I am saying as the population continues to grow you need a place to put all the people.


Yeah, stop having so many damn kids. 

The fact is we live in a densely populated area and there will always be a need for more housing and development so land will keep changing hands and being developed . There isn't anything we can do to change that.


----------



## jacobh

Oh I know it. County specific tags though will minimize tags in these areas and counties with larger tracts still get more tags. Heck look at black rock rd now. There's no place to hunt anymore so in these areas there's no habitat so if there's no habitat then there should be no deer. That's basically what's being said. So now U have all these tags in Managment units being used for 4 counties and there being used in 2 counties because that's where there's huntable areas which means over hunting in those areas


----------



## TauntoHawk

So people complain about too many tags not enough deer so they want to see lots of deer but not be able to get tags of have open seasons to shoot them.. yeah that doesn't sound frustrating. to create a bill to go back in time and have a system we already know didn't work doesn't make much sense. Today's complaints make people forget how much they complained back then, Like I never see any bucks or the habitat is ruined by too many deer but I get 1 tag and 3 days to do something about these large heard of does running everywhere. County system doesn't work I think of several places where the county lines run right through the game lands.


----------



## jacobh

None of it works I agree. It still dosent. 5c U can gun hunt in special reg areas right? Oh but nope not in Berks county. Im sure there's a ton of guys who still hunt with a gun in Berks simply because it's now 5c and 5c is special regs unit. None of it makes sense. It never has and still dosent. I agree that county lines may split gamelands so why not get a tag for each? I think the pgc would get more $$ this way as now instead of 1 tag U would be forced to buy 2. Not everyone is going to be happy me included. The point of my post was for people to see that really not much has changed regardless of how many people think it has. Ok some see bigger bucks and yes we see less does now so I guess that means the hunting is better now???


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> None of it works I agree. The point of my post was for people to see that really not much has changed regardless of how many people think it has. Ok some see bigger bucks and yes we see less does now so I guess that means the hunting is better now???


No worries Scott. The man with all the answers will clear it all up shortly.


----------



## Buck Teeth

People will complain regardless of what system is used, you cant please everyone. Im in favor of the antler restrictions, they are definitely working, but make them the same for the entire state. Simplify some things to make it easier for people to understand. My only other gripe is I would like to see doe season go back to only a few days for a couple of years and issue a few less tags to get the herd numbers back up.


----------



## davydtune

Buck Teeth said:


> I would like to see doe season go back to only a few days for a couple of years and issue a few less tags to get the herd numbers back up.


Yes :thumbs_up


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Oh I know it. County specific tags though will minimize tags in these areas and counties with larger tracts still get more tags. Heck look at black rock rd now. There's no place to hunt anymore so in these areas there's no habitat so if there's no habitat then there should be no deer. That's basically what's being said. So now U have all these tags in Managment units being used for 4 counties and there being used in 2 counties because that's where there's huntable areas which means over hunting in those areas


The lack of good habitat wont make the deer disappear. They'll just move to areas that offer the things they want/need. Like wooded areas in housing developments where nobody can hunt them.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 4554426
View attachment 4554434
View attachment 4554442
View attachment 4554458
View attachment 4554458
First round of pictures are in from my new farm . When I start to see bucks like these in Pa is when I will give the PGC credit .


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> The lack of good habitat wont make the deer disappear. They'll just move to areas that offer the things they want/need. *Like wooded areas in housing developments where nobody can hunt them.*


they love those areas, especially if there's a creek running through. They have everything they need for the most part.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> First round of pictures are in from my new farm . When I start to see bucks like these in Pa is when I will give the PGC credit .


There are many more factors that go into getting quality deer you have pictured that PGC policies. 

How many acres is the farm? How much pressure has there been on the farm in the last few years?

Great bucks by the way. Good luck getting in range on the one you're after.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> No worries Scott. The man with all the answers will clear it all up shortly.


Nothing to clear up Billy.No matter what,we're always going to have a disproportionate amount of people crying and complaining that there's not enough deer to see by 9:00am on opening day.It's been like that since I started hunting in 1980.You can whine and complain all you want like a little girl who didn't get enough candy.It still doesn't change the fact that we had way too many deer for way too long and the habitat suffered as a result.When the habitat suffers, the deer and other wildlife species suffer right along with it.That's a fact that has no one can dispute.I live right in the middle of where the complaints about no deer started and where the loudest screams are still coming.I lived through the days of huge herds of deer that you had to scope closely just to find a small set of spikes.I saw the browse lines and huge areas of open,fern filled woods beneath a barren canopy.And yes,I found plenty of winter killed deer over the years.Thirty years ago we had plenty of easy targets running around that required little skill or preparation to be successful.Maybe some people miss those days but I don't.You can't find a reputable forester up here that wouldn't agree that the habitat has made huge strides in improvement.Ten years ago,DCNR had to fence every timber sale in prder to get any oak regeneration.,They haven't had to fence a sale in over six years in district 9 and they took every one of their units out of DMAP in that district.Yes the plan has worked.We have less deer than we used to but the bucks on average are much bigger and the doe are bigger and more healthy as well.Anyone with just a basic elementary understanding of what deer need and where they need it should have no problems finding and killing deer.We're not an Iowa and never will be but the hunting is still better right now than at any time in history as far as I'm concerned.I started hunting in 1980 and killed a 4" spike that year after looking over about 50 other deer that day.It was a good thing because I wasn't drawn for a doe tag that year.I killed a buck every year after til I went to college and none were bigger than a 3 point.I never saw a single bear in the woods and never killed a turkey during that time.Fast forward 35 years.We do indeed have less deer but they're still out there and the opportunities are endless.No more do you have to pray that you're going to get a doe tag and you don't have to worry about being done for the year once you kill one.The turkey hunting is world class and so is the bear hunting.Back then you had to wait til you were 12 to hunt but thankfully,that's no longer the case.My 10 year old just finished his 4th year hunting.To date,he's killed 4 gobblers,8 doe and 4 bucks all on DMAP'D property open to the public.,one of which we just got back from the taxidermist last week.You can whine and complain all you want about the PGC and how they ruined the hunting.I'll keep showing my son how to hunt,eva;uate the habitat and be successful at it.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The lack of good habitat wont make the deer disappear. They'll just move to areas that offer the things they want/need. Like wooded areas in housing developments where nobody can hunt them.


Poor habitat will absolutely make the deer disappear.Fawn recruitment goes way down when the habitat is poor.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> View attachment 4554426
> View attachment 4554434
> View attachment 4554442
> View attachment 4554458
> View attachment 4554458
> First round of pictures are in from my new farm . When I start to see bucks like these in Pa is when I will give the PGC credit .


Nice bucks but how would the PGC ever be responsible on what happens on private land that hasn't been hunted in how many years?Here's a picture of my taxidermist with a load of bucks on the last Thursday of the season a few years ago.They were taken in WMU 2G where it's about 90% public land and there's supposedly no deer.
View attachment 4554586


----------



## jacobh

Pope great bucks buddy!!!! Good luck this year


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Poor habitat will absolutely make the deer disappear.Fawn recruitment goes way down when the habitat is poor.


And adult deer will move to areas with better habitat. The deer don't disappear. They relocate.


----------



## dougell

When they relocate do to a lack of habitat,they put more pressure on that habitat.When you take habitat away from deer,you have to remove more deer.If a farmer has 6 cows in two spate pastures and he sells one of the pastures,he won't be able to put all 6 in the same pasture.Deer are no different.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> When they relocate do to a lack of habitat,they put more pressure on that habitat.When you take habitat away from deer,you have to remove more deer.If a farmer has 6 cows in two spate pastures and he sells one of the pastures,he won't be able to put all 6 in the same pasture.Deer are no different.


I'm not debating that Doug. All I'm saying is the deer move to an area that has the things they want. But going on what you said here, how are you supposed to remove these deer if they are inhabiting land that cannot be hunted? You can't make landowners open their woodlots and fields to hunters.


----------



## jacobh

That's my point they plan on killing all the deer out of these areas. And that's exactly what's happening. Again yes there are deer around and yes there always will be but as more building happens the more they want them killed. Like U guys say only way to get rid of them to save the habitat from over browsing is to kill them and that's exactly what's happened over the years


----------



## dougell

No you can't which is why the allocations are so high in the SRA's.They have to kill them where they can get at them.It's a tough situation in those areas with such limited access and I'm not debating that either.Personally,I don't know how anyone could live in an area where you can't just walk out your door and start hunting.I couldn't do it.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> That's my point they plan on killing all the deer out of these areas. And that's exactly what's happening. Again yes there are deer around and yes there always will be but as more building happens the more they want them killed. Like U guys say only way to get rid of them to save the habitat from over browsing is to kill them and that's exactly what's happened over the years


The habitat in the SRA's isn't a big concern.The big concern in those areas is human/deer conflict.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> The habitat in the SRA's isn't a big concern.The big concern in those areas is human/deer conflict.


I'd say it's more of a hunter/deer conflict in that we aren't having enough of them.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> Nothing to clear up Billy.No matter what,we're always going to have a disproportionate amount of people crying and complaining that there's not enough deer to see by 9:00am on opening day.It's been like that since I started hunting in 1980.You can whine and complain all you want like a little girl who didn't get enough candy.It still doesn't change the fact that we had way too many deer for way too long and the habitat suffered as a result.When the habitat suffers, the deer and other wildlife species suffer right along with it.That's a fact that has no one can dispute.I live right in the middle of where the complaints about no deer started and where the loudest screams are still coming.I lived through the days of huge herds of deer that you had to scope closely just to find a small set of spikes.I saw the browse lines and huge areas of open,fern filled woods beneath a barren canopy.And yes,I found plenty of winter killed deer over the years.Thirty years ago we had plenty of easy targets running around that required little skill or preparation to be successful.Maybe some people miss those days but I don't.You can't find a reputable forester up here that wouldn't agree that the habitat has made huge strides in improvement.Ten years ago,DCNR had to fence every timber sale in prder to get any oak regeneration.,They haven't had to fence a sale in over six years in district 9 and they took every one of their units out of DMAP in that district.Yes the plan has worked.We have less deer than we used to but the bucks on average are much bigger and the doe are bigger and more healthy as well.Anyone with just a basic elementary understanding of what deer need and where they need it should have no problems finding and killing deer.We're not an Iowa and never will be but the hunting is still better right now than at any time in history as far as I'm concerned.I started hunting in 1980 and killed a 4" spike that year after looking over about 50 other deer that day.It was a good thing because I wasn't drawn for a doe tag that year.I killed a buck every year after til I went to college and none were bigger than a 3 point.I never saw a single bear in the woods and never killed a turkey during that time.Fast forward 35 years.We do indeed have less deer but they're still out there and the opportunities are endless.No more do you have to pray that you're going to get a doe tag and you don't have to worry about being done for the year once you kill one.The turkey hunting is world class and so is the bear hunting.Back then you had to wait til you were 12 to hunt but thankfully,that's no longer the case.My 10 year old just finished his 4th year hunting.To date,he's killed 4 gobblers,8 doe and 4 bucks all on DMAP'D property open to the public.,one of which we just got back from the taxidermist last week.You can whine and complain all you want about the PGC and how they ruined the hunting.I'll keep showing my son how to hunt,eva;uate the habitat and be successful at it.


Why Doug,, why would you ever think I was referring to you? What's the matter, you have to much startch in your shorts?:laugh:


----------



## jacobh

U may be surprised



UOTE=dougell;1092365762]The habitat in the SRA's isn't a big concern.The big concern in those areas is human/deer conflict.[/QUOTE]


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> Nothing to clear up Billy.No matter what,we're always going to have a disproportionate amount of people crying and complaining that there's not enough deer to see by 9:00am on opening day.It's been like that since I started hunting in 1980.You can whine and complain all you want like a little girl who didn't get enough candy.It still doesn't change the fact that we had way too many deer for way too long and the habitat suffered as a result.When the habitat suffers, the deer and other wildlife species suffer right along with it.That's a fact that has no one can dispute.I live right in the middle of where the complaints about no deer started and where the loudest screams are still coming.I lived through the days of huge herds of deer that you had to scope closely just to find a small set of spikes.I saw the browse lines and huge areas of open,fern filled woods beneath a barren canopy.And yes,I found plenty of winter killed deer over the years.Thirty years ago we had plenty of easy targets running around that required little skill or preparation to be successful.Maybe some people miss those days but I don't.You can't find a reputable forester up here that wouldn't agree that the habitat has made huge strides in improvement.Ten years ago,DCNR had to fence every timber sale in prder to get any oak regeneration.,They haven't had to fence a sale in over six years in district 9 and they took every one of their units out of DMAP in that district.Yes the plan has worked.We have less deer than we used to but the bucks on average are much bigger and the doe are bigger and more healthy as well.Anyone with just a basic elementary understanding of what deer need and where they need it should have no problems finding and killing deer.We're not an Iowa and never will be but the hunting is still better right now than at any time in history as far as I'm concerned.I started hunting in 1980 and killed a 4" spike that year after looking over about 50 other deer that day.It was a good thing because I wasn't drawn for a doe tag that year.I killed a buck every year after til I went to college and none were bigger than a 3 point.I never saw a single bear in the woods and never killed a turkey during that time.Fast forward 35 years.We do indeed have less deer but they're still out there and the opportunities are endless.No more do you have to pray that you're going to get a doe tag and you don't have to worry about being done for the year once you kill one.The turkey hunting is world class and so is the bear hunting.Back then you had to wait til you were 12 to hunt but thankfully,that's no longer the case.My 10 year old just finished his 4th year hunting.To date,he's killed 4 gobblers,8 doe and 4 bucks all on DMAP'D property open to the public.,one of which we just got back from the taxidermist last week.You can whine and complain all you want about the PGC and how they ruined the hunting.I'll keep showing my son how to hunt,eva;uate the habitat and be successful at it.


Agreed. This is exactly what I've been telling naysayers for awhile now. I mean this is seriously stuff I learned in elementary school in basic earth science curriculum. An over abundance is never good for anyone.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Why Doug,, why would you ever think I was referring to you? What's the matter, you have to much startch in your shorts?:laugh:


No,your Juvenile jabs lacking in facts and intelligence don't bother me in the least.


----------



## nicko

I've never understood how the days of seeing herds of deer that had maybe 2 or 3 yearling bucks with spindly antlers was considered the good ole days of hunting.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> I've never understood how the days of seeing herds of deer that had maybe 2 or 3 yearling bucks with spindly antlers was considered the good ole days of hunting.


I believe Doug keeps uttering that. Somewhere along the line he perceived that's what every person that disagrees with the status quo has that mind set.


----------



## jacobh

I enjoy seeing deer.... The good old days to me are seeing deer and watching my sons eyes light up when he sees them just like mine did. Now we sit days and see nothing and wonder why kids aren't getting into our sport


----------



## jacobh

Hell if sitting in the woods is all people want then they can do that 7 days a week 365 days a year. No more fighting about hunting sundays. Go sit in a tree and stare off and enjoy the scenery. I mean from what Im gathering people don't mind not seeing deer they want time in the woods


----------



## Billy H

It's certainly not a one size fits all situation.

By the way, very nice bucks Bob. Good luck out there this year.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> I enjoy seeing deer.... The good old days to me are seeing deer and watching my sons eyes light up when he sees them just like mine did. Now we sit days and see nothing and wonder why kids aren't getting into our sport


My $.02. Kids aren't getting into the sport as much now as they used to BECAUSE deer hunting has become so prevalent. Years ago, everyone started out small game hunting. I know too many guys that would take their kid hunting, make them sit in the stand for 6-8 hours, basically until the guy was done hunting, and then wonder why the kid didn't want to go again. Many times the kid didn't want to go back even if they saw deer. I remember one of my friends lamenting that his son said "Dad, if I want to see deer I can just go to the park." 

Take them pheasant hunting, or other small game hunting. They get to 'do something'. Sitting in one spot has never been a strong suit of children.

( I will step off of this particularly high soap box I've built for myself now)


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Hell if sitting in the woods is all people want then they can do that 7 days a week 365 days a year. No more fighting about hunting sundays. Go sit in a tree and stare off and enjoy the scenery. I mean from what Im gathering people don't mind not seeing deer they want time in the woods


Everyone's situation is different. Last season, I saw at least three deer more than I didn't see any. And it was way more. Probably about 80-85% of sits I saw deer. Sometimes 3, sometimes 15.


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> View attachment 4554426
> View attachment 4554434
> View attachment 4554442
> View attachment 4554458
> View attachment 4554458
> First round of pictures are in from my new farm . When I start to see bucks like these in Pa is when I will give the PGC credit .


Pope it's about time you and me make up and get together for a hunt buddy


----------



## pope125

Charman03 said:


> Pope it's about time you and me make up and get together for a hunt buddy



Lol, The guy I got pulling my cards has only pulled like 18 cards, can't wait to see what on the other 15 .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> It's certainly not a one size fits all situation.
> 
> By the way, very nice bucks Bob. Good luck out there this year.



Thanks Billy !! At least some have idea what there looking at .


----------



## wyrnutz

Since I am a public land guy some what new to Chester county. 
Does anyone here have any info on SGL 52?
I put in a few miles today. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I believe Doug keeps uttering that. Somewhere along the line he perceived that's what every person that disagrees with the status quo has that mind set.


All you have to do is read the posts on different message boards or editorials in papers to see that it's exactly the status quo.When this all started to get ugly there were legislative hearing and save the deer meeting all across the state.Out of curiosity I went to about a half dozen of them and had the displeasure of listening to dozens of people complain and that included many legislators and many reperesentatives from the USP.The vast majority longed for the days of seeing dozens of deer a day and many recalled days of seeing well over 100.At the one meeting state rep Scott Conklin from center county complained that you couldn't get a kid interested to hunt because he was no longer seeing 60 deer a day.Greg Levengood from the USP talked about his greatest hunt ever in the late 70's where he killed a spike out of a herd of 45 deer.Hunters were spoiled with easy hunting and never gave a rat's fat arse about what the deer were doing to the habitat.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I enjoy seeing deer.... The good old days to me are seeing deer and watching my sons eyes light up when he sees them just like mine did. Now we sit days and see nothing and wonder why kids aren't getting into our sport


You can't base how the hunting is across this state or how good or bad the state's deer management plan is based on hunting a couple small 10 acre properties.I have a 20 acre piece of property behind my barn that was almost a guarantee any morning if you had the right wind.Last year I put a camera in there around august and never got a single picture in there through the end of OCT.If that was the only place I took my kid,I'm sure he'd think hunting was boring as well.This year the deer are moving through it again every day but that can all change by fall and most likely will.Last year we saw a total of 14 deer the entire archery season.We each killed a deer but it was slow and we hunted several places in three different twps.We went into the one spot on the first day of rifle season.I pushed deer to him all day and he saw over 40 by the end of the day.I put very little stock in how many deer an area has by the number I see during archery season.I go by fresh sign.If the sign is there the deer are there.If there's little sign,I hunt somewhere else and that can change from week to week.I unserstand your frustration being forced to hunt a couple small properties but there's nothing the PGC can do about that and it has no bearing on what's happening across the state.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> My $.02. Kids aren't getting into the sport as much now as they used to BECAUSE deer hunting has become so prevalent. Years ago, everyone started out small game hunting. I know too many guys that would take their kid hunting, make them sit in the stand for 6-8 hours, basically until the guy was done hunting, and then wonder why the kid didn't want to go again. Many times the kid didn't want to go back even if they saw deer. I remember one of my friends lamenting that his son said "Dad, if I want to see deer I can just go to the park."
> 
> Take them pheasant hunting, or other small game hunting. They get to 'do something'. Sitting in one spot has never been a strong suit of children.
> 
> ( I will step off of this particularly high soap box I've built for myself now)


Or people can actually get them to appreciate the outdoors long before they ever let them hunt.If you instill an appreciation for the outdoors in them at an early age,they'll just want to be out there.Personally,I'd never stick a kid in a blind and I'd never start a kid out bowhunting.Take them out still hunting with a rifle and they'll never be bored.There's so much to teach them about the habitat,wind,terrain,tracks and other wildlife than they can't be bored.Like you said take them small game hunting or turkey hunting and don't try to make it easy and only focus on success.My son has been hunting since he was seven and hunts from dark to dark.He's never once complained about being bored and he's never asked to go home early.The woods are fun.Show them why they're fun.


----------



## Billy H

I thought we might be spared the story about the 20 acre piece of land behind your barn. Yawn. 

Can we hear the self congratulatory one about how you can kill piles of deer where mortal men can't even see a deer. That's my favorite. 

Scott you should know better then to open your mouth. Don't you know he is cock-sure all us second rate, uneducated hunters here in the southeast only hunt small 10 acre properties and that can't possibly have any bearing on anything. It must be true, he pecks it out here every time the subject rears its ugly head.


----------



## dougell

I say it because it's true.You can't judge the state on what you see on a small piece of property in the SE corner of the state.

Can we hear the self congratulatory one about how you can kill piles of deer where mortal men can't even see a deer. That's my favorite. My favorite is watching you get pummeled by several people when you tried to claim that throwing a bucket of corn out was a better way to attract deer than doing actual habitat improvements.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I say it because it's true.You can't judge the state on what you see on a small piece of property in the SE corner of the state.
> 
> Can we hear the self congratulatory one about how you can kill piles of deer where mortal men can't even see a deer. That's my favorite. My favorite is watching you get pummeled by several people when you tried to claim that throwing a bucket of corn out was a better way to attract deer than doing actual habitat improvements.


You just can't let that go. Let's set the record straight. The man asked how he can hold deer on his property. I simply stated that a daily free meal will hold them there better than anything. As per usual you turned it into a mature buck, better habitat, I hunt over corn, blah, blah, blah, you know,,your normal M.O. Free food daily=deer daily. Correct me if I'm wrong. Tell me a feeder won't put deer daily on your property.


----------



## jacobh

Again wasn't it a year or 2 ago where everyone in the mountains were complaining there were no deer? So it's not just a small piece in SE Pa corner it's everywhere. I think U may be basing your findings on the one property u hunt. A lot of Pa hunters are not happy with the way things are and Im included in that. Yes I see a few deer here and there but to me Id rather see that everyday not once a week. I've tried the gamelands around here it's pathetic to say the least. Anyways I know U have Im your mind Pa is great so I won't continue to try to make U see it is not. It's funny I go to other states and the hunting is superb bigger bucks more does yet Pa always has excuses why we can't have both too



QUOTE=dougell;1092381186]You can't base how the hunting is across this state or how good or bad the state's deer management plan is based on hunting a couple small 10 acre properties.I have a 20 acre piece of property behind my barn that was almost a guarantee any morning if you had the right wind.Last year I put a camera in there around august and never got a single picture in there through the end of OCT.If that was the only place I took my kid,I'm sure he'd think hunting was boring as well.This year the deer are moving through it again every day but that can all change by fall and most likely will.Last year we saw a total of 14 deer the entire archery season.We each killed a deer but it was slow and we hunted several places in three different twps.We went into the one spot on the first day of rifle season.I pushed deer to him all day and he saw over 40 by the end of the day.I put very little stock in how many deer an area has by the number I see during archery season.I go by fresh sign.If the sign is there the deer are there.If there's little sign,I hunt somewhere else and that can change from week to week.I unserstand your frustration being forced to hunt a couple small properties but there's nothing the PGC can do about that and it has no bearing on what's happening across the state.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Doug the PGC states that throwing corn out will bring deer to your property because they're the ones that made it LEGAL so why all of a sudden is baiting a issue? PGC says its a ok tactic for hunting



QUOTE=dougell;1092388826]I say it because it's true.You can't judge the state on what you see on a small piece of property in the SE corner of the state.

Can we hear the self congratulatory one about how you can kill piles of deer where mortal men can't even see a deer. That's my favorite. My favorite is watching you get pummeled by several people when you tried to claim that throwing a bucket of corn out was a better way to attract deer than doing actual habitat improvements.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy H

Scott he'll never admit corn will hold deer. He'll post some long winded post about habitat, with a condescending remark or two about the southeast. Our ten acre spots, just shows his ignorance about the state as a whole.


----------



## 138104

Good luck this season everyone!


----------



## NEDYARB

This is why I like this thread.I live in SW Pa.Seems a lot of you guys live in SE Pa. I have no idea what hunting there is like. I think the point dougell is trying to make,is don't paint the whole state with the same brush. If you hunt private property with limited pressure you probably think everything is fine.If you hunt a particular game lands and don't see any deer you think its the end of deer hunting as we know it.Most probably fall somewhere in between.On the positive side the fawn crop this year is great in my area.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Good luck this season everyone!


Your right Perry I really need to bow out and stop ruining this thread, my apologies.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Your right Perry I really need to bow out and stop ruining this thread, my apologies.


Noooooo! It's just getting good.


----------



## jacobh

Ned I hunt private property that's my concern. I believe when the mountains got bad a lot came down this way since we had a ton of deer. Then pretty much wiped them clean now the mountains are thriving again. I tried to stay off this thread and will from here on out. Every year I post my thoughts and findings and it always turns into a disagreement. So good luck everyone always a pleasure talking to Pa boys





NEDYARB said:


> This is why I like this thread.I live in SW Pa.Seems a lot of you guys live in SE Pa. I have no idea what hunting there is like. I think the point dougell is trying to make,is don't paint the whole state with the same brush. If you hunt private property with limited pressure you probably think everything is fine.If you hunt a particular game lands and don't see any deer you think its the end of deer hunting as we know it.Most probably fall somewhere in between.On the positive side the fawn crop this year is great in my area.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> You just can't let that go. Let's set the record straight. The man asked how he can hold deer on his property. I simply stated that a daily free meal will hold them there better than anything. As per usual you turned it into a mature buck, better habitat, I hunt over corn, blah, blah, blah, you know,,your normal M.O. Free food daily=deer daily. Correct me if I'm wrong. Tell me a feeder won't put deer daily on your property.


Billy , Pulled my card yesterday at my house and yes the camera is over a feeder that got 40% corn and the rest is mixes of protein . The card yesterday been out for two weeks , and yes on a little bitty 20 acre piece of land . Guess what , the card had 2,400 pictures on it .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Ned I hunt private property that's my concern. I believe when the mountains got bad a lot came down this way since we had a ton of deer. Then pretty much wiped them clean now the mountains are thriving again. I tried to stay off this thread and will from here on out. Every year I post my thoughts and findings and it always turns into a disagreement. So good luck everyone always a pleasure talking to Pa boys


Scott , feel the same way !! Don't come on here much anymore , and its feels better not to . Your so right everything on here is and arguement, soon as you say something people don't like or don't agree with you get dumped on .


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Noooooo! It's just getting good.


I was thinking the same thing. 

Honestly, I just can't wait to get into the woods and see some deer. Its now less than two days away. 

Also, I just think the PGC has a tough job down here in the SE part of the state. High numbers of hunters and limited access to areas certainly makes their job tough. They'll never make everyone happy. I'm just happy I'm fortunate enough to have six different places to hunt.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> You just can't let that go. Let's set the record straight. The man asked how he can hold deer on his property. I simply stated that a daily free meal will hold them there better than anything. As per usual you turned it into a mature buck, better habitat, I hunt over corn, blah, blah, blah, you know,,your normal M.O. Free food daily=deer daily. Correct me if I'm wrong. Tell me a feeder won't put deer daily on your property.


Nope the thread was about the benefits of doing a hinge cut to attract and hold deer and you responded by arguing with several people that throwing out a bucket of corn would attract and hold them better.I didn't even respond and never mentioned anything about mature deer.I pretty much just sat back and laughed at how bad they hammered you with facts that continued to deny.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Again wasn't it a year or 2 ago where everyone in the mountains were complaining there were no deer? So it's not just a small piece in SE Pa corner it's everywhere. I think U may be basing your findings on the one property u hunt. A lot of Pa hunters are not happy with the way things are and Im included in that. Yes I see a few deer here and there but to me Id rather see that everyday not once a week. I've tried the gamelands around here it's pathetic to say the least. Anyways I know U have Im your mind Pa is great so I won't continue to try to make U see it is not. It's funny I go to other states and the hunting is superb bigger bucks more does yet Pa always has excuses why we can't have both too
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1092381186]You can't base how the hunting is across this state or how good or bad the state's deer management plan is based on hunting a couple small 10 acre properties.I have a 20 acre piece of property behind my barn that was almost a guarantee any morning if you had the right wind.Last year I put a camera in there around august and never got a single picture in there through the end of OCT.If that was the only place I took my kid,I'm sure he'd think hunting was boring as well.This year the deer are moving through it again every day but that can all change by fall and most likely will.Last year we saw a total of 14 deer the entire archery season.We each killed a deer but it was slow and we hunted several places in three different twps.We went into the one spot on the first day of rifle season.I pushed deer to him all day and he saw over 40 by the end of the day.I put very little stock in how many deer an area has by the number I see during archery season.I go by fresh sign.If the sign is there the deer are there.If there's little sign,I hunt somewhere else and that can change from week to week.I unserstand your frustration being forced to hunt a couple small properties but there's nothing the PGC can do about that and it has no bearing on what's happening across the state.


[/QUOTE]

Scott,I mentioned over and over again that the herd was greatly reduced up here.This is the area where the vast majority of complaints are coming from.DCNR had all of the state forest flown over with FLIR technology back in 2005.The vast majority of the vast areas of state forests averaged about 8-10 dpsm over winter.I had the opportunity to look at the ariels where they had the the deer marked.In almost every case,there were huge areas with absolutely no deer because the habitat was so poor.The deer would all be concentrated in the few areas that had adequate food and cover.They flew over the one area about 5 miles from my house and there wasn't a deer to be found in almost the entire block which was over 20 sq miles.The dd averaged out to 16 dpsm because the deer were all concentrated in two different spots.The one spot had a dd of 126 dpsm because it was the only area with thermal cover and food.The area was flown over in March when the habitat is at it's most critical time.What do you think all those deer did to that area that winter?They destroyed it and one or two more bad winters and there'd be no habitat left.That's how it works.When that happens,it takes very little deer to continually impact it and that's what pretty much the entire northern tier of Pa was faced with.I did pellet count and browse impact survers with PSU that spring.We found over a dozen winter killed deer in two different places that spring within a mile of each other.Once a doe loses 20-25% of her body weight the chance of her fawns surving decreases by as much as 95%.If deer were dying,fawn recruitment was most certainly impacted and that's what causes the herd to crash.The importance of good habitat over winter cannot be overemphasized.Our habitat is coming back and now is not the time to let it start going the other way.We have more deer now than we did in 2005 but there's still not many.I don't hunt one or two small properties.I'll hunt multiple places that go all the way from I80 into Cameron county.This time of year,I never have any idea where I'll be hunting because the food sources and circumstances change constantly.If I were stuck hunting a few small places,I'd have some lean years as well.It has nothing to do with any kind of overharvest.Some areas are great one year and worthless the next.Some areas are great one week and worthless the next.There's no way the PGC can manage for that because that's just the way it works.Two years ago was the first time I let my son hunt archery season.We hunted out of double sets and never saw a deer the entire month of Oct.They were there when I hung the sets but the acorns started dropping a couple miles away and the deer just vanished.It's tough to be mobile in that situation but we found the food in Nov,moved a couple sets and found the deer to salvage the season.If we were stuck hunting the areas where we started the season,it would have been a complete bust.In 2005,a meeting was held in our middle school auditorium with over 800 people complaining about no deer and how the PGC ruined deer hunting.Believe me,this is where most of the complaints are coming from.

There's no way you can expect consistant success year after year by hunting a couple small 10 - 40 acre properties.I agree with you.If forced to hunt that way,it would suck.Isn't the area you hunt in Martyland like 1400 acres or something like that?That's the difference.Is every 10 acre parcel on that property just as good as the next from week to week and year to year?


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Scott he'll never admit corn will hold deer. He'll post some long winded post about habitat, with a condescending remark or two about the southeast. Our ten acre spots, just shows his ignorance about the state as a whole.


I've never denied that corn will attract deer.I will argue that throwing some corn out is not a viable option over having good habitat.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Scott , feel the same way !! Don't come on here much anymore , and its feels better not to . Your so right everything on here is and arguement, soon as you say something people don't like or don't agree with you get dumped on .


LOL.You can't can't be serious.Nobody jumps on more threads all over this website with personal jabs and argumnets than you do,nobody.Billy likes to call me out with personal attacks every chance he get's.I usually ignore him because that all he has.He doesn't have facts and he can't have a rational discussion.Most are decent and even though I often see things differently than guys like Jacob,at least he's rational.


----------



## NEDYARB

Jacob, last years early buck season in 2b brought hunters from all over the state to 2b.There is a farm across the street from my house that my dad has been hunting for awhile.He has a good set up catching deer coming out of crop fields back to bed in the morning.Last year there was guys all over that farm,and essentially ruined it for archery.I don't begrudge anyone an opportunity at hunting,but the sudden influx of hunters was an issue.Everyone thinks 2b is this big buck mecca.Believe me its not as easy as people think.The extended firearms season is the worst.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> LOL.You can't can't be serious.Nobody jumps on more threads all over this website with personal jabs and argumnets than you do,nobody.Billy likes to call me out with personal attacks every chance he get's.I usually ignore him because that all he has.He doesn't have facts and he can't have a rational discussion.Most are decent and even though I often see things differently than guys like Jacob,at least he's rational.


The pissing matches are done . Have a great season .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> The pissing matches are done . Have a great season .


Noooooo!!! It was just getting good.


----------



## johnv2675

Well, its time to finally join the 2016-17 party from 2B! I guess I have it lucky when it comes to doe tags - 2B has sold the least amount of doe tags and has the second or third most available. Last year I only got to capitalize on one doe tag, but this year my cameras are out earlier and I'm already seeing some bucks, including a decent 8 point.

Quick question, anyone in the Pittsburgh area a member at the Rochester Gun Club? I am wondering what you think about their archery shoots.

John


----------



## TauntoHawk

Boy some of you guys really like to argue.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Noooooo!!! It was just getting good.


You need material, don't you?


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Is 800 SF too small of an area to plant a micro food plot? I'm also concerned about going in to plant one and blowing out the deer that may be bedding within 100 - 200 yards of the potential plot. is this too risky and is it also not worth the effort to sustain such a small plot? I've never done this before and am looking for some advice. I would be putting in a fall/winter mix at this point i think?


I've only had marginal success around here, Matt. I've done a few small clover plots and generally the deer murder them quickly. Quite a bit of time and money involved too. If you do do it, get your soil tested or just dump lime. From what I've been told, you really can't put down too much lime around here. If you have an Agway near you, you can get clover there pretty cheap. I've used landino and red. Also going to need a bag of 0-20-20 I believe. All I know is the first number is nitrogen and clover produces its own. At least that's what I remember. It's been a few years since I've done a plot. Probably could get by with nuking the area and raking the heck out of it. Do you have good sun exposure?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> You need material, don't you?




Hunting is supposed to be fun. The way some people here get upset and take things so seriously, I start to wonder if hunting is fun for them or if they get any enjoyment out of it.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Hunting is supposed to be fun. The way some people here get upset and take things so seriously, I start to wonder if hunting is fun for them or if they get any enjoyment out of it.


I agree. When it becomes "work" or a stressor, I'm done.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Hunting is supposed to be fun. The way some people here get upset and take things so seriously, I start to wonder if hunting is fun for them or if they get any enjoyment out of it.


Was wondering the same thing earlier after I caught up on the thread from last night. It's mostly just differences in opinions and experiences. But man, there is some serious butt hurtness sometimes.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> I agree. When it becomes "work" or a stressor, I'm done.


Thats funny right there .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Thats funny right there .


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> Was wondering the same thing earlier after I caught up on the thread from last night. It's mostly just differences in opinions and experiences. But man, there is some serious butt hurtness sometimes.


There's no butt hurtness here,although I do like that phrase.I can have a rational discussion with most people,even if we disagree.I won't have a rational discussion with people who try and bait me with right off the bat with personal attacks.Hunting is fun and I don't take any of it serious.I could care less about scores and I don't have hit lists and I don't name deer.What I do care about is the future of hunting and in order to have a good future,we have to have sound management and good habitat.More excess,easy targets is not the answer.The PGC did exactly what needed to be done,regardless of how hard that pill was to swallow.The unified spike shooters have been screaming and crying for the past 16 years about no deer and that attitude is what got us into this mess in the first place.I'll argue their case with facts every time.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Hunting is supposed to be fun. The way some people here get upset and take things so seriously, I start to wonder if hunting is fun for them or if they get any enjoyment out of it.



Serious? Nick have you ever ventured away from Spring City to do a hunt ? I have been hunting hard and traveling to hunt for the last 20 years. Here are some hunts I have been on that have to say been hard , yes. My Roosevelt elk hunt that I hunt 9 days , and walking close to 70 miles in 9 day and killing on day 10 . My cat hunt took me 14 days of hunting waist high snow and how many miles I walked before we treed one . Three separate hunts I did before I killed my Brown Bear , I hunted 9 straight days in the rain on the first hunt , second hunt was 6 straight days in the rain and spending one night on the beach cause we could not get back to camp . My Maine Bobcat hunts can't even count how many cats we ran , and remember on one run that my hands got wet and ice formed on my gloves that my hands got so cold that I lost feeling in them for 45 minutes. Some of my whitetail hunts sitting for close to 30 straight days on one, another was 22, and another 16 , before I ended up killing a good buck. Yes they were tuff hunts , and in the end I would not have it any other way . The day I don't have fun or get enjoyment out of it , I will hang it up . Hunting is fun , but I am one of the hardest working hunters out there , I have found you get out what you put into it and I would not want it ant other way .


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Serious? Nick have you ever ventured away from Spring City to do a hunt ? I have been hunting hard and traveling to hunt for the last 20 years. Here are some hunts I have been on that have to say been hard , yes. My Roosevelt elk hunt that I hunt 9 days , and walking close to 70 miles in 9 day and killing on day 10 . My cat hunt took me 14 days of hunting waist high snow and how many miles I walked before we treed one . Three separate hunts I did before I killed my Brown Bear , I hunted 9 straight days in the rain on the first hunt , second hunt was 6 straight days in the rain and spending one night on the beach cause we could not get back to camp . My Maine Bobcat hunts can't even count how many cats we ran , and remember on one run that my hands got wet and ice formed on my gloves that my hands got so cold that I lost feeling in them for 45 minutes. Some of my whitetail hunts sitting for close to 30 straight days on one, another was 22, and another 16 , before I ended up killing a good buck. Yes they were tuff hunts , and in the end I would not have it any other way . The day I don't have fun or get enjoyment out of it , I will hang it up . Hunting is fun , but I am one of the hardest working hunters out there , I have found you get out what you put into it and I would not want it ant other way .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Serious? Nick have you ever ventured away from Spring City to do a hunt ? I have been hunting hard and traveling to hunt for the last 20 years. Here are some hunts I have been on that have to say been hard , yes. My Roosevelt elk hunt that I hunt 9 days , and walking close to 70 miles in 9 day and killing on day 10 . My cat hunt took me 14 days of hunting waist high snow and how many miles I walked before we treed one . Three separate hunts I did before I killed my Brown Bear , I hunted 9 straight days in the rain on the first hunt , second hunt was 6 straight days in the rain and spending one night on the beach cause we could not get back to camp . My Maine Bobcat hunts can't even count how many cats we ran , and remember on one run that my hands got wet and ice formed on my gloves that my hands got so cold that I lost feeling in them for 45 minutes. Some of my whitetail hunts sitting for close to 30 straight days on one, another was 22, and another 16 , before I ended up killing a good buck. Yes they were tuff hunts , and in the end I would not have it any other way . The day I don't have fun or get enjoyment out of it , I will hang it up . Hunting is fun , but I am one of the hardest working hunters out there , I have found you get out what you put into it and I would not want it ant other way .


You are very fortunate to be able to go on those hunts Bob. I hope one day to save up for a hunting trip that will take me beyond the limits of Spring City. Until then, I will continue to hunt from my back deck and save on gas money by not driving anywhere to hunt.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> There's no butt hurtness here,although I do like that phrase.I can have a rational discussion with most people,even if we disagree.I won't have a rational discussion with people who try and bait me with right off the bat with personal attacks.Hunting is fun and I don't take any of it serious.I could care less about scores and I don't have hit lists and I don't name deer.What I do care about is the future of hunting and in order to have a good future,we have to have sound management and good habitat.More excess,easy targets is not the answer.The PGC did exactly what needed to be done,regardless of how hard that pill was to swallow.The unified spike shooters have been screaming and crying for the past 16 years about no deer and that attitude is what got us into this mess in the first place.I'll argue their case with facts every time.


I guess you feel like I was singling you out? I wasn't. I actually agree with most of what you post. The only real thing I ever disagreed with you about is when you want to use the statistics of total deer/does/bucks killed per mile in a WMU, as if it's an accurate indicator of the amount of deer in a given WMU. Considering how large some of the WMUs are, I just don't believe they accurately depict the deer numbers in the whole WMU and skews the numbers a bit. Obviously, some areas will hold more deer than others, and down here in the SE the difference of few miles can mean the world for a difference.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Woo hoo got my doe tag today. Carry on. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WAH0918

You beat me to it:

Sorry to interject into the "debate" going on, but, Yoo-hoo, my doe tag came in the mail today. That is all.




avidarcher88pa said:


> Woo hoo got my doe tag today. Carry on.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got my 3A tag in the mail yesterday. Pretty quick turnaround this year.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Needed a change of topic. Was gonna say... What broadhead should I use. But then I saw my doe tag. Time to trim some shooting lanes. 🍻😁

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> You are very fortunate to be able to go on those hunts Bob. I hope one day to save up for a hunting trip that will take me beyond the limits of Spring City. Until then, I will continue to hunt from my back deck and save on gas money by not driving anywhere to hunt.


Nick, a really great DIY western hunt thats an absolute blast is WY antelope. Constant action with a bow or rifle and high success rates. Lots of easy to draw tags and even leftovers. And antelope is mighty tasty. That's the hunt that I'd recommend to anyone wanting to experience western hunting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Cancel those out-of-state trips boys. One of your best hunting options (per this article) lies right here in PA.

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=50


_“Pennsylvania is a deer-hunting state,” says Deer Management Working Group member Kip Adams, a biologist with the Quality Deer Management Association._

_Citing QDMA’s Whitetail Report 2016, Adams points to the facts in explaining why Pennsylvania is one of the best states in which to pursue deer._

_“Pennsylvania is No. 5 in the nation for the number of bucks harvested per square mile, No. 5 in the number of does harvested per square mile, and No. 4 in productivity,” says Adams. “The stats are clear, Pennsylvania is one of the best states to hunt deer.” _


----------



## fap1800

I love hunting PA and have had good success in recent years. That being said, once you get a taste of hunting out west, you get sucked in. The sheer vastness of the land lends a completely different perspective. 











Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> I guess you feel like I was singling you out? I wasn't. I actually agree with most of what you post. The only real thing I ever disagreed with you about is when you want to use the statistics of total deer/does/bucks killed per mile in a WMU, as if it's an accurate indicator of the amount of deer in a given WMU. Considering how large some of the WMUs are, I just don't believe they accurately depict the deer numbers in the whole WMU and skews the numbers a bit. Obviously, some areas will hold more deer than others, and down here in the SE the difference of few miles can mean the world for a difference.


I never claimed they did.Deer are not spread out evenly across the landscape which is why you can't judge the hunting is you hunt a couple small properties.There's huge areas with very few deer up here because the habitat in those areas is so poor.Interestingly,that's also where most of the pressure is and then people complain that there's no deer.


----------



## nicko

Up in NYC / Mahattan today and tomorrow for our sons 13th b-day. Nice trip but how the hell do people live like this? Need me some green open spaces.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Anyone ever do any hunting near shunk PA isi Sullivan co?


----------



## nicko

Is it near Manhattan? If it is, it surely sucks.


----------



## 500GT

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone ever do any hunting near shunk PA isi Sullivan co?


You should already know the answer to that lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hunting anywhere in the great nation comes down to one thing and one thing only ACCESS, all of the rest is really details (private, public, guided, unguided, etc....). Dot get me wrong success/failure is usually directy proportional to your commitment to the details, but no matter how detail oriented you are, you can't get them if their not there. I doubt I'll ever make it on Brown Bear or Moose Hunt before I die and if I am someday blessed with that opportunity before even he slightest detail will matter, I'll need access to areas that hold them. 

To focus momentarily o SEPA, I can tell you with absolute certainty there are plenty of deer around and some really good ones to boot, but most are living in city parks and tank farms, on college campuses and wildlife conservancies. All places where hunter cannot access them...as more and more land is lost to urban sprawl, more and more deer get forced into these "sanctuaries"; many of which live out their lives without worry from a hunter. Certainly doesn't mean you can't get a good one, but your chance of rolling up to any public land and dropping a trophy-class buck (135"+ in my book) is very slim.

Hope this makes a little sense, just my .02, probably worth less than .01 to some

Joe


----------



## BowhunterT100

500gt, you have any good spots picked out for me?


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> I never claimed they did.Deer are not spread out evenly across the landscape which is why you can't judge the hunting is you hunt a couple small properties.There's huge areas with very few deer up here because the habitat in those areas is so poor.Interestingly,that's also where most of the pressure is and then people complain that there's no deer.


In last seasons thread, you specifically used the deer kills per square mile and said "it certainly doesn't look like there's a shortage of deer in 5C"


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Up in NYC / Mahattan today and tomorrow for our sons 13th b-day. Nice trip but how the hell do people live like this? Need me some green open spaces.


That's why they have Central Park!! Lol, no way I could ever live in that city. It's nice for a couple day trip like you are doing. The place is like 8 Philadelphias on one small peninsula.


----------



## jim570

Deer hunting in northern Bradford County was really bad last year compared to previous years. I hunted every day of archery, rifle season, and most of late season. Saw a total of 7 deer. Talked to a lot of other hunters who said the same.


----------



## Charman03

jim570 said:


> Deer hunting in northern Bradford County was really bad last year compared to previous years. I hunted every day of archery, rifle season, and most of late season. Saw a total of 7 deer. Talked to a lot of other hunters who said the same.


Hunting that much you probably burned your spot before the season ever began.


----------



## davydtune

Got the new threads built and on the bow and she's shooting great  Have good prospects for the upcoming season  Now to wait :darkbeer: And frankly I could care less about how you all go about your hunting, just wish you all the best of luck :wink:


----------



## KMiha

davydtune said:


> Got the new threads built and on the bow and she's shooting great  Have good prospects for the upcoming season  Now to wait :darkbeer: And frankly I could care less about how you all go about your hunting, just wish you all the best of luck :wink:


Build the strings yourself?


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> In last seasons thread, you specifically used the deer kills per square mile and said "it certainly doesn't look like there's a shortage of deer in 5C"


5C has the highest harvest rate per square mile in the state and probably the least amount of sq miles accessible to hunters.That stands to reason that there's no shortage of deer but that's also no quarantee that every small property will have deer spread out across them evenly.


----------



## davydtune

KMiha said:


> Build the strings yourself?


Yes. I had a mentor when I was growing up that taught me how and I've built my own ever since. I don't have any fancy equipment to stretch or serve under heavy tension so they require a good 100 to 150 shots to settle in but I use that for some good quality blank bale shooting


----------



## jim570

Had 5 different stands on 3 different properties for archery. Several of those stands are well placed for cruising bucks. For rifle and late season, I hunted from the ground with rifle and flintlock and moved around a lot. The 500 acres adjoining 1 property was driven by rifle hunters and another very large property on the next hill over was hunted by another group. Nobody did well as compared to previous years.


----------



## jacobh

Again that's based on the numbers the PGC give which are estimates. Everybody I know have killed less and seen less yet the PGC statistics claim everyone is killing more.... Sorry Im not buying it



QUOTE=dougell;1092465433]5C has the highest harvest rate per square mile in the state and probably the least amount of sq miles accessible to hunters.That stands to reason that there's no shortage of deer but that's also no quarantee that every small property will have deer spread out across them evenly.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> 5C has the highest harvest rate per square mile in the state and probably the least amount of sq miles accessible to hunters.That stands to reason that there's no shortage of deer but that's also no quarantee that every small property will have deer spread out across them evenly.


Sorry, I just don't believe deer killed per square mile is representative of the amount of deer across any WMU. Not just talking small properties, but borough to borough, 10 square miles vs. another 10 square miles. For humongous tracts of SGL and forests up north, okay I can buy it a little. Down here? Nope, don't buy it. I just think they're misleading.


----------



## jacobh

Ok so special reg tags starting 1st round U can send for more then 1 tag I believe. So my son is getting a 5c and a 5d tag. Can I send them together in 1 envelope or do they have to be in seperate envelopes? Thanks


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Ok so special reg tags starting 1st round U can send for more then 1 tag I believe. So my son is getting a 5c and a 5d tag. Can I send them together in 1 envelope or do they have to be in seperate envelopes? Thanks


I'd send separate apps, checks and envelopes just to be safe. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

davydtune said:


> Yes. I had a mentor when I was growing up that taught me how and I've built my own ever since. I don't have any fancy equipment to stretch or serve under heavy tension so they require a good 100 to 150 shots to settle in but I use that for some good quality blank bale shooting


You ever see uni strut? You can stretch some string under as much tension as you want with that and some L brackets. Look in the diy threads. There is pictures of builds.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks


QUOTE=fap1800;1092485761]I'd send separate apps, checks and envelopes just to be safe. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Ok so special reg tags starting 1st round U can send for more then 1 tag I believe. So my son is getting a 5c and a 5d tag. Can I send them together in 1 envelope or do they have to be in seperate envelopes? Thanks


Last year I put all three in same envelope for 5C and 5D with the same check and didn't have any problems.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> Last year I put all three in same envelope for 5C and 5D with the same check and didn't have any problems.


There are enough tags available that I don't see it being a problem either.


----------



## 25ft-up

Just save a buck for me.


----------



## jacobh

Ok thanks guys. I'll just do different envelopes. I just didn't know if one was 5c and one was 5d if they'd deny them. He's the only one getting tags so want to make sure he gets them. I have a doe tag but most likely won't use it. Jake turned 13 so want him to get a deer again this year doe or buck


----------



## dougell

Scott,first round next year send in for a 2H and then get your 5c tags.Bring your son up here just for a different type of experience.We'll put you guys up and make sure you both have a good time.There's nothing I like better than seeing a kid out there with his father.There's not a ton of deer but there's no posters,very few hunters and no property lines to cross.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Scott,first round next year send in for a 2H and then get your 5c tags.Bring your son up here just for a different type of experience.We'll put you guys up and make sure you both have a good time.There's nothing I like better than seeing a kid out there with his father.There's not a ton of deer but there's no posters,very few hunters and no property lines to cross.


Nice offer Doug. To me, there's nothing like hunting the "big woods" of northern PA.


----------



## jacobh

Doug that is very thoughtful and greatly appreciated. I will take U up on it next season. I can't tell U how much that means that you'd be willing to help Jake out!! Thank u





dougell said:


> Scott,first round next year send in for a 2H and then get your 5c tags.Bring your son up here just for a different type of experience.We'll put you guys up and make sure you both have a good time.There's nothing I like better than seeing a kid out there with his father.There's not a ton of deer but there's no posters,very few hunters and no property lines to cross.


----------



## dougell

I'd help anyone out,especially a kid.You can never quarantee any type of success but you guys would have fun and get a little different perspective on hunting a completely different type of terrain and situation.A lot of people hate it up here because it so expansive and the deer are different.There's plenty of deer if you hunt the right places but they just don't move much.They hunker down in thick areas with food and there's generally not enough pressure to get them moving on their own.You either have to move them out or still hunt.Other than the rut,you may catch a few on their feet at first and last light but you shouldn't expect to see loads of deer during archery season.Rifle season and the late season are different but you have to get them on their feet or you'll have some slow days.I can give you a DMAP for this season but you'd be stuck hunting a relatively small area that may or not be any good when you show up.


----------



## Legend921

I'm just looking forward to getting back in the stand after being away for 11 years, a lot of moving and starting a family. I'm gonna be hunting back in my old spots in 2E and trying to find some a little closer to Pittsburgh so I can get out more.
It's funny getting back into it, seems some things have changed but a lot is the same, just a ton more to choose from.


----------



## dougell

Where do you hunt in 2E?


----------



## Legend921

dougell said:


> Where do you hunt in 2E?


Northern Cambria county.


----------



## dougell

I used to work with a guy who owned some property in 5 points,just south of La Jose.That was a good place to hunt but it's been probably 18 years or so since I hunted there.The PGC just bought 13k acres that's now part of SGL 87 JUST NORTH OF Mahaffey.Georgia pacific owned it and still has the timber rights if I'm not mistaken.They clearcut the heck out of it so places are thick as heck.There's a lot of deer there but also a lot of places for them to lay down without being seen.I used to hunt it when Georgia Pacific owned it and it was awesome.I didn't hunt it for 5 or 6 years and went back to scout just prior to Spring gobbler season a few years ago and there must have been 600 gas wells with roads going all over the place.That kinda soured it for me just because there where so many access points.It made getting into remote areas way too easy.It's still pretty good though.The PGC manages parts of it for pheasants and just got done doing a big burn on an old strip job.I suspect it probably gets a fair amount of pressure during rifle season but you'd have no problems getting away from people during archery season.


----------



## Legend921

Thanks Dougell, definitely gonna look into it.


----------



## dougell

Prior to the PGC acquiring the property,it was a 13k lease called the black hills and there was another 3k acre lease next to it called wall town.I belonged to it for several years and just used it for spring gobbler but never hunted deer on it.There was never a shortage of deer however.I've been out there a few times just scouting but can't get past all the gas wells.I just don't like areas where people can come walking up to you or riding past on a 4wheeler.I know a lot of people who hunt it and some love it and some hate it.It's like any other place.Some will say there no deer but other guys do well consistently.I can tell you for a fact that they're killing some big deer on it though.


----------



## jhauser

Got my 2c doe tag in the mail already


----------



## AJB1228

I'm pretty sure now that the PGC has the black hills that's it's closed to all motorized vehicles. So it should keep a lot out who's not willing to walk.


----------



## dougell

It's still a pretty easy walk back most of the gas roads.On top of that,there's only one WCO and one deputy to cover 400 sq miles so it's an enforcement nightmare with the ATV's


----------



## AJB1228

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

SE PA just getting tougher and tougher - The Chadds Ford Conservency has suspended their hunting program which impacts close to 200 hunters across WMU's 5C and 5D, and I lost another hot spot in Delco to construction of a 55 & Older Community, residents of the Enclave should have some nice views when the houses go up...

sorry for the rant, but the loss of that property will effect several surrounding areas...if you don't believe and you're close by, take a cruise down 352 and see the habitat that has been destroyed...sad!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> SE PA just getting tougher and tougher - The Chadds Ford Conservency has suspended their hunting program which impacts close to 200 hunters across WMU's 5C and 5D, and I lost another hot spot in Delco to construction of a 55 & Older Community, residents of the Enclave should have some nice views when the houses go up...
> 
> sorry for the rant, but the loss of that property will effect several surrounding areas...if you don't believe and you're close by, take a cruise down 352 and see the habitat that has been destroyed...sad!
> 
> Joe


Having the same kind of offseason when it comes to finding new properties. Hence why I am back on some of the public land in the area. Seems with the way the hunting properties are going this season we may run into each other out there haha.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> SE PA just getting tougher and tougher - The Chadds Ford Conservency has suspended their hunting program which impacts close to 200 hunters across WMU's 5C and 5D, and I lost another hot spot in Delco to construction of a 55 & Older Community, residents of the Enclave should have some nice views when the houses go up...
> 
> sorry for the rant, but the loss of that property will effect several surrounding areas...if you don't believe and you're close by, take a cruise down 352 and see the habitat that has been destroyed...sad!
> 
> Joe


Sorry to hear that Joe. I'm always on edge with these suburban properties. Camera is back out, did you get my check?


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it Joe did they give a reason it was suspended?


----------



## jacobh

Joe tried to send U a pm about a opportunity in Md if interested? If so pm me for details. It's not Pa but it's a opportunity to private land


----------



## dougell

That is sad.I don't even know how you guys deal with it.It's just the opposite is this part of the state.Timber companies owned and own huge tracts of land.Starting about 10-20 years ago,many of them sold the properties off to holding companies that went in and just raped the timber with no plans of future sustainablility.Since all they wanted was the timber,they turned around and leased these properties,shutting off big tracts that used to be open to the public.Eventually conservation organizations like the western Pa conservancy and another group called the conservation fund bought them and opened them back up to the public.Some eventually go to DCNR and some go to the PGC.Literally tens of thousands of acres have recenently been re-opened to the public do to this.The major problem is,some were high graded and timbered in such an aweful manner that it will be a huge project to fix that damage.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Having the same kind of offseason when it comes to finding new properties. Hence why I am back on some of the public land in the area. Seems with the way the hunting properties are going this season we may run into each other out there haha.



This property will absolutely impact part of Ridley that has been good to me in the past...I think I am going to take another job and start a fund to purchase something...I am wondering if at 43 (44 on Thursday) its even too late for something like that...I am fortunate to have some ground in Potter, but 10 hours-round trip isn't necessarily something that can get done several times a month. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Sorry to hear that Joe. I'm always on edge with these suburban properties. Camera is back out, did you get my check?


Yep, posted the pic of "Lucky" on my site too - good luck getting after him Matt.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> This property will absolutely impact part of Ridley that has been good to me in the past...I think I am going to take another job and start a fund to purchase something...I am wondering if at 43 (44 on Thursday) its even too late for something like that...I am fortunate to have some ground in Potter, but 10 hours-round trip isn't necessarily something that can get done several times a month.
> 
> Joe


It's a shame Ringer. Every time I see more houses and developments go up I can't help but shake my head. 

Anyway, of course it's not too late to save and buy some land for yourself. I guess I would ask, twenty years from now would you look back and regret you didn't try and buy some land?


----------



## dougell

I would think it would be a huge risk to buy a small piece of land in any area that's being developed at a rapid rate.What surrounds a property is just as important as the property itself.I always tried to buy property that bordered something that would never be built on.That's much easier to do up here than it is down there though.Rather than saving,I'd be patient and look to find another job and relocate to a place where that's no longer an issue.I've never lived in a house where I couldn't walk out my door and start hunting.When my wife and I looked at different houses over the years,that was my first priority along with making sure there was plenty of public land very close by.

I gradulated from Penn State in 1991.We used to hunt all over the place around State College.Now most of those farms are nothing more than huge housing develpments.It's very depressing.My wife and I almost decided to stay there after college and now I'm glad we didn't.


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear this Joe. Access has been and will continue to be the biggest problem for hunters, especially here in the SE part of the state. 

If we hadn't gotten on the lease we are on, my plan was to look to buy a small chunk of land in the next 5 years or so that bordered state forest or state land. We slowly watched the private property we had permission to hunt get plucked away from us one property after another. The year we had our last permission rescinded, we didn't find out until Halloween with gun season less than 1 month away. We got by on public land for that trip but I didn't want to have to worry about that again. If was looking for land, this is the route I would go. A small property that butts right up to a big chunk of land that isn't going away.


----------



## Mathias

I too feel your pain, Joe. I lost twin parcels last year to a 55+ community now under construction. Another large tract made the open market and I cannot believe it hasn't sold (just outside of public sewer/water-otherwise it would be long gone) If I hit the Power or Mega………

I'm heading upstate early am, hoping the recent rains have softened the soil. I burned off my plot (again) and will be applying a lime substitute I read about and purchased. My pH was not real bad and clover has flourished before. May even get it planted this trip too.

Friday it's over to ETAR at Denton Hill. I want to shot a bunch of longbows and order one for next year, an itch that's been nagging me for a few years now.


----------



## dougell

I see small camps going for sale on a semi regular basis around here that you can get a good deal on.Most don't have much property but they're within walking distance to public land or a very short drive.I know several people who eventually just moved into their camps.I personally wouldn't want to have to travel 3 hours just to hunt though.


----------



## PaBone

I still have no problems getting permission to hunt in my area by just knocking on doors. A lot of the land I have permission to hunt I never get the chance to hunt. Ohio is a little tougher for me being a non resident, but I have permission slips signed for three different private lands this year in Ohio. I added a camera last night on the one property in Ohio and pulled the card on the other I have out, had a picture of a big shooter on it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I too feel your pain, Joe. I lost twin parcels last year to a 55+ community now under construction. Another large tract made the open market and I cannot believe it hasn't sold (just outside of public sewer/water-otherwise it would be long gone) If I hit the Power or Mega………
> 
> I'm heading upstate early am, hoping the recent rains have softened the soil. I burned off my plot (again) and will be applying a lime substitute I read about and purchased. My pH was not real bad and clover has flourished before. May even get it planted this trip too.
> 
> Friday it's over to ETAR at Denton Hill. I want to shot a bunch of longbows and order one for next year, an itch that's been nagging me for a few years now.


If you have a moment, stop by Rooks Road, we're the 4th camp on Rooks (coming from 49). I won't be up, but my Pop is up there for the week, planting, etc...introduce yourself at Mathias, he'll recognize you. He's on here a lot, but more of a "lurker". Place has the big shed with 2 sets of double doors likely 2016 Red F150 in the yard.

Denton is always a blast, the bow-festival is usually the third week in August, shooting some of those 3D courses are awesome, nithing like taking the ski-lift to the top and then "hunt" your way down a 40-target black diamond ski slope. We have a lot of fun there, but haven't gone during the traditional festival, only the regular bowhunter's festival.

http://pa-vendors.com/events/potter-county/coudersport-pa-august-potter-county-bowhunter-festival/

Joe


----------



## Medic085

A few I have my eye on. 

View attachment 4579081

View attachment 4579097

View attachment 4579105


----------



## WAH0918

I see it every morning on my drive into work. When I saw what they were doing my heart dropped. I see it everyday and think what a devastating hit to that area for habitat. Still feel bad when I see it daily. Didn't realize how nice of a habitat that was there until they fricken cleared it.




12-Ringer said:


> SE PA just getting tougher and tougher - The Chadds Ford Conservency has suspended their hunting program which impacts close to 200 hunters across WMU's 5C and 5D, and I lost another hot spot in Delco to construction of a 55 & Older Community, residents of the Enclave should have some nice views when the houses go up...
> 
> sorry for the rant, but the loss of that property will effect several surrounding areas...if you don't believe and you're close by, take a cruise down 352 and see the habitat that has been destroyed...sad!
> 
> Joe


----------



## nicko

Card pull today was a bust. It's been almost 1 month since I last checked it. No bucks at all, a couple doe, the same spotted fawn in about 4-5 vids, and some nighttime raccoons. Only 20 or so vid clips in a little over 3 weeks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WAH0918 said:


> I see it every morning on my drive into work. When I saw what they were doing my heart dropped. I see it everyday and think what a devastating hit to that area for habitat. Still feel bad when I see it daily. Didn't realize how nice of a habitat that was there until they fricken cleared it.


We must be a lot closer than we realize, I bike from my house to that area to scout....well I use to. Just left about 20-minutes ago and spoke with the Forman, they took down 4 of my stands and had them set aside, I thought that was very cool if him and others on the site for not destroying or taking them; maybe tagging them isn't such a bad thing, two I had hung May. I produced my written permission, showed my drivers license and he turned them over. Said construction is slated to start in the next 20-30 acts with the anticipation of the model being done my 10/1. Walked around a bit and there won't be much left to hunt, no doubt most of the deer have already moved onto the contiguous smaller lots and into Tyler Arboretum and Ridley, probably over to the juvenile detention center and the college as well, It really isn't all that far. Allen was there scraping a fawn off of he road as I pulled away...sad on so many levels for so many reasons.

I have connections with a few of the neighbors who own 1-4 acre lots, but I don't think I can do that...they don't mind, but that's not hunting in my book. Hope that doesn't make me sound like a snob as Ian far from that....

Oh well, at least I have my stands. Between the loss of this, as well as, my main property in Glenmoore I might have enough stands to give the Christiana Cabelas a run for their money if I choose to sell (lol). That doesn't even include the 25+ I have in Potter.

Glad my wife doesn't visit AT [emoji106][emoji850][emoji849]

Joe


----------



## WAH0918

I drive by there everyday. When the construction signs went up, I was wondering what they were up to. Then they started clearing on the side of 352, was hoping they were just clearing right of way for powerlines or something. My sense of time is screwed up, so I don't remember if it was last week or the week before, I saw all that area cleared, and just couldn't believe it, my heart broke. And when I pass it still I just keep thinking "progress right". Really sucks. The closest I've hunted to there may be 5-6 miles as the crow flies. I don't know that area well at all, for habitat and what not, but assumed there was still good land for the wildlife close by, but goes without saying that losing that area, for the animals, blows. I'm probably 12 or so minutes from there @ 6:00 am (not much traffic), I come off 926 and take 352 to 1, cut through RCSP in the afternoons though as I don't like the traffic further up 1. 

You're correct though, very nice of them to hold your stands for you. If any positive, at least that's one. Sorry you're having a rough off season with your properties.


----------



## WAH0918

Oh, yeah, my wife has no idea what AT is, and no intention of telling her, lol. Nor any of the Facebook pages I frequent, lol.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

I am going to hunt for black bear this year and I am looking for some advice from those that have done it before. First let me begin by saying that I have my license for this endeavor. I know that the shot placement is middle by middle for good placement for the vitals. I also know that judging a bear in general is by how small their ears look in relation to their head. The area I am planning on hunting has a standing corn and an old apple orchard in close proximity to the area. I am shooting 60# with a 27.5 draw. I plan on using 100 gr. Muzzy 3 blades. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

hd1200xlc08 said:


> I am going to hunt for black bear this year and I am looking for some advice from those that have done it before. First let me begin by saying that I have my license for this endeavor. I know that the shot placement is middle by middle for good placement for the vitals. I also know that judging a bear in general is by how small their ears look in relation to their head. The area I am planning on hunting has a standing corn and an old apple orchard in close proximity to the area. I am shooting 60# with a 27.5 draw. I plan on using 100 gr. Muzzy 3 blades. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Sound like your set - your equipment is more than adequate and sounds like decent habitat to get after them. A bears nose is tough to beat so be sure when planning any ambush sites the wind is in your favor. I am not sure where you are or if the land is private or not, but the bear season is pretty liberal considering you can use a bow in ALL of the seasons. If you are on public land it can be tough competing with the gun hunters, but if is a private farm, you can take the bow every time you go out. I would focus on corn first, we have areas in 3A where a bear will walk into the corn sit on his haunch and basically reach out wit his arms and pull the stalks in to his chest to eat. My wife and I had an awesome opportunity years ago to watch one do this...and MANY times after we have seen areas cleared in this way. If you have any locations where the apple are close to corn, I'd look for an ambush spot there as well. If there is a creek-bottom nearby, especially one with a thick canopy and a terrain feature like a draw, saddle, that leads to the apples or corn, I'd look for a good ambush spot there as well...they look to stay as cool as they can and bedding in a cool creek bottom, close to food is always a good bet.

Despite how liberal it already is, I sure wish they would lengthen the bear season to include an overlap with the entire archery season. I have never had an opportunity at a bear with a bow when I could take advantage it, but have had PLENTY of close encounters with bear while on the archery stand. I think its funny they sate allows this overlap, but only in regulated game units 2B, 5C and 5D...I can't speak for 2B, but there are very few, if any in 5D, and the population isn't very strong in 5C either. I understand the premise of reducing whatever population is there to avoid human/bear interactions in these heavily populated urban/suburban communities, but would love to see it go statewide - two other areas that I am uniquely familiar with 2H and 3A are SATURATED with bear...at times we see more bear than deer (that's a slight exaggeration in person, but not on cam). I have always felt that allowing archery hunters to harvest a bear at anytime during the archery season would actually be very beneficial for the bear population - while I am certain some would get lost due to a variety of recovery issues, I think the likelihood of cubs and sows with cubs being shot would be reduced dramatically. The way most of the PA hunters continue to hunt bear is to drive large areas and shoot anything black that runs...I was on Ellis Hollow one year when a hunting party brought a sow and all three of her cubs...you would have thought they just hit the Mega Millions by the way they carried on - pretty sad to me....

Again, depending on where you are located dictates when you get after them....

BLACK BEAR (Statewide) Archery: Nov. 14-18. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (Statewide): Nov. 19-23. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (WMUs 3B, 3C and 3D): Nov. 28-Dec. 3. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (WMUs 2B, 5B, 5C and 5D): Nov. 28-Dec. 10. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (WMUs 1B, 2C, 4B, 4C, 4D and 4E): Nov. 30-Dec. 3. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (WMUs 2B, 5C and 5D) archery: Sept. 17-Nov. 18. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (WMU 5B) archery: Oct. 1-Nov. 18. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.
BLACK BEAR (WMUs 2B, 5B, 5C and 5D) muzzleloader: Oct. 15-22. Only 1 bear may be taken during the license year.

Hope I gave you a few things to think about.

Joe


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Thank you for the information. I am hunting in 3B on a private farm that I have full access to. I am with you on wishing they would add the archery season for bear in with regular archery season, but I had the good fortune to take the week off just for the bear archery season, as it is on my bucket list of things to do. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## parker_hunter

hd1200xlc08 said:


> Thank you for the information. I am hunting in 3B on a private farm that I have full access to. I am with you on wishing they would add the archery season for bear in with regular archery season, but I had the good fortune to take the week off just for the bear archery season, as it is on my bucket list of things to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


hd,

You're not too far from me. Have you been to Franco's archery shop over in Dalton? I'm kinda new to this area and I'm looking for a good archery shop.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

I haven't been to that one in Dalton, but Decker's Archery is also there in Dalton. He is pretty knowledgeable and has a pretty good indoor shooting range. Also if you don't mind a little traveling there is Hunters Gallery in Hamlin to check out, they have the dart system to keep you entertained thru the winter. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Joe that sucks about the development. But in the big picture its a small price to pay for living where we do here in the southeast. Knowing that the median income here is more than double that of the northern tier and our schools are some of the best in the state. I like having the ability to send my kids to college and also being able to set myself up for a financially secure retirement. Its comforting to know my kids have a good chance to nail down a lucrative livelihood. The poverty level in those counties with massive woods is more than double what it is here. So in the big picture its pretty good down here. I am able to walk from my back door to hunt but that is low on the priority list for me, setting my family up for the best chance at success is #1 for me and it has worked out well.


----------



## dougell

hd1200xlc08 said:


> I am going to hunt for black bear this year and I am looking for some advice from those that have done it before. First let me begin by saying that I have my license for this endeavor. I know that the shot placement is middle by middle for good placement for the vitals. I also know that judging a bear in general is by how small their ears look in relation to their head. The area I am planning on hunting has a standing corn and an old apple orchard in close proximity to the area. I am shooting 60# with a 27.5 draw. I plan on using 100 gr. Muzzy 3 blades. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Taking one with a bow is tough just because they travel such a huge distance in the fall looking for food.If you find a fresh food source with fresh bear sign it can be done.I wouldn't expect to find bears in the fall where you're find them now.We hunt them pretty hard during rifle season and generally kill a few most years.If you find a fresh food source with extremely thick cover,you'll usually find bears if there's any around.It's a long shot with a bow until they extend the season during archery season but you won't kill one unless you're out there.We have a lot of bears and they seem to really hammer the corn when it's in it's milk stage.I'm not saying they won't hit it in the fall because they will but if there's a decent mast crop close by with heavy cover that's where they'll be.Also,if you have autumn olive or areas with a lot of devils club,look there.A non-baited bear with a bow in Pa would be the ultimate trophy in my opinion.I usually get a couple walking by every year within easy bow range but it's always a couple weeks early.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Joe that sucks about the development. But in the big picture its a small price to pay for living where we do here in the southeast. Knowing that the median income here is more than double that of the northern tier and our schools are some of the best in the state. I like having the ability to send my kids to college and also being able to set myself up for a financially secure retirement. Its comforting to know my kids have a good chance to nail down a lucrative livelihood. The poverty level in those counties with massive woods is more than double what it is here. So in the big picture its pretty good down here. I am able to walk from my back door to hunt but that is low on the priority list for me, setting my family up for the best chance at success is #1 for me and it has worked out well.


Both are important to me as is the quality of the schools.The economy in this part of the state is pretty bad by my standards but there's still good jobs if you have an education or a marketable skill.Working at Sheetz isn't going to get you very far but there's no reason to live like that if you have a skill and some determination.I didn't grow up around here.I chose to relocate here in 1991 after I graduated from college and I've never regretted it.The reason I chose this area is because of the outdoor opportunities,low cost of living and laid back attitude.Being in the outdoors is important to me and I'd never live anyplace where I couldn't do what I wanted out my back door.It's not for everyone.There's not much culture around here but I like agriculture more than culture.If hunting was a top priority,I'd certainly try to get a lot closer to where I can pursue it.There's nothing more important to me than my kids and there's not a better way to raise a kid than in the country.We raise and train horses as a hobby and my kids are up early working with and doing chores without being told.They can get on a 4wheeler or dirt bike any time they want without fear of getting arrested,We have a rifle range and an archery range on my poroperty.Our sports programs are well run and serious.My son just got done playing baseball games for the past 12 days in a row.They even ten- runned a team from Bucks county in the fourth inning two weekends ago.Depending on one's perspective,the hunting is pretty good.Deer numbers are much lower than they were 20 years ago but there's still plenty out there and you never have to worry about not having a place to hunt.We all make our own choices in life and there's nothing wrong with living close to an urban environment.Some people would go stir crazy and I'm one of them.It still doesn't mean that everyone in north central or western pa is a spam-eating trailer dwelling loser that just clings to their guns and religion.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Both are important to me as is the quality of the schools.The economy in this part of the state is pretty bad by my standards but there's still good jobs if you have an education or a marketable skill.Working at Sheetz isn't going to get you very far but there's no reason to live like that if you have a skill and some determination.I didn't grow up around here.I chose to relocate here in 1991 after I graduated from college and I've never regretted it.The reason I chose this area is because of the outdoor opportunities,low cost of living and laid back attitude.Being in the outdoors is important to me and I'd never live anyplace where I couldn't do what I wanted out my back door.It's not for everyone.There's not much culture around here but I like agriculture more than culture.If hunting was a top priority,I'd certainly try to get a lot closer to where I can pursue it.There's nothing more important to me than my kids and there's not a better way to raise a kid than in the country.We raise and train horses as a hobby and my kids are up early working with and doing chores without being told.They can get on a 4wheeler or dirt bike any time they want without fear of getting arrested,We have a rifle range and an archery range on my poroperty.Our sports programs are well run and serious.My son just got done playing baseball games for the past 12 days in a row.They even ten- runned a team from Bucks county in the fourth inning two weekends ago.Depending on one's perspective,the hunting is pretty good.Deer numbers are much lower than they were 20 years ago but there's still plenty out there and you never have to worry about not having a place to hunt.We all make our own choices in life and there's nothing wrong with living close to an urban environment.Some people would go stir crazy and I'm one of them.It still doesn't mean that everyone in north central or western pa is a spam-eating trailer dwelling loser that just clings to their guns and religion.


Few questions. What team from Bucks County and what is the name of your Little League. What age is your son? We just finished up district two weeks ago and most of the teams around here are in the state tournament this week. 

Your lifestyle sounds great to me but I know my wife and kids would not appreciate it full time like I would.


----------



## parker_hunter

hd1200xlc08 said:


> I haven't been to that one in Dalton, but Decker's Archery is also there in Dalton. He is pretty knowledgeable and has a pretty good indoor shooting range. Also if you don't mind a little traveling there is Hunters Gallery in Hamlin to check out, they have the dart system to keep you entertained thru the winter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## dougell

Matt,I'll try and find out the name of the team.I'd never heard of them before but I know they were from Bucks county.It was at a tournament in St Mary's the weekend before last.I was surprised a team came that far to play in it.Our allstar team is Dubois.Both our 9-10 year old and 12 year old team won districts.My son plays on the 9-10 year old team.They lost to Clarion in the last game of sectionals.I wouldn't be surprised to see Clarion win states this week.They're playing tournament call right now for a team called double days.We'll play our last tournament in Erie the weekend after next and then get a break until fall ball starts.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

You are most welcome 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Matt,I just texted my buddy and he said the team was Pennridge.


----------



## jacobh

Baseball guys...... Any play on AAU teams? My son just played for Spring ford 12u for the past 5 years and is now going on to play aau ball out of Royersford. Wondering if maybe we will run into each other??


----------



## Mathias

dougell said:


> Matt,I just texted my buddy and he said the team was Pennridge.


Sadly, they should change the name from Pennridge to Wilby High. Drug usage is rampant there, heroin off the charts.
Pennridge used to turn out a lot of good athletes.


----------



## dougell

The closest one we have is in Johnstown I believe.I think the team is called flood city.We have a few kids who play on it but I'm not driving that far.That's just too much running for me.My daughter runs in Rodeos as well and it's just too hard to be in two places at one time.She's 18 now and this may be the last year I have to haul her all over the place.Maybe next year or the year after he can do that.It never ends.My son isn't playing football this year because he wants to play baseball and hunt.As soon as the tournament season is over,he'll merge into wrestling which will be every day by the end of Oct.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Matt,I'll try and find out the name of the team.I'd never heard of them before but I know they were from Bucks county.It was at a tournament in St Mary's the weekend before last.I was surprised a team came that far to play in it.Our allstar team is Dubois.Both our 9-10 year old and 12 year old team won districts.My son plays on the 9-10 year old team.They lost to Clarion in the last game of sectionals.I wouldn't be surprised to see Clarion win states this week.They're playing tournament call right now for a team called double days.We'll play our last tournament in Erie the weekend after next and then get a break until fall ball starts.


Oh a tournament team. Yeah that is some serious traveling for tournament play. All the AAU teams around here are way watered down. Our best teams are the league travel teams that have been playing together for a few years. Our 12's (Northampton) lost to Warwick Twp. in our District 30 finals, who is playing Keystone tonight to see who goes to the state championship game.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Matt,I just texted my buddy and he said the team was Pennridge.


My son has played that team 3 times in the last two years. We are 2-1 against them. They had one good pitcher that we had trouble with. Threw curve balls at 9


----------



## jacobh

Well Doug if he does do aau ball it's all year long. We finished spring season and in the next 2 weeks they start preparing for fall ball. They work out all winter too. It's a pretty I tear training but if they enjoy it it's worth it. My son is a 4x state champ 1 regional champ and is 2nd in the state in HRs. At 12 he threw 74 mph. It's fun to watch was hoping to meet up with some on the fields. Keep him at it if he loves baseball he would love aau ball


----------



## dougell

That's awesome Scott.Any 12 year old that throws that fast is a true stud and he may have a legitimate chance at going somewhere.I love baseball and I coach but I don't get too intense about it.Jordan had a good year this year and so far,hasn't tired of it but I'm not banking on the draft in the near future.He takes wrestling pretty serious and does pretty good at that but I'm not nuts about it.I love what it does to them though so I tolerate it and support it.I'd be lying though if I said I couldn't wait to go to a tournament every weekend.Some people just put in a real nice batting cage facility up here.We're there several times a week and once wrestling ends,we go every day.Our sectional allstar playoffs were last week and if we got home before 6:00pm,he'd drag me over there to throw him a couple hundred more balls.I agree with you.If you're doing because he has the drive to do it,it's worth every penny and every second you sacrifice.You only get one chance so make the best of it.


----------



## jacobh

I hear U Doug yea best not to burn em out. Yea we have a great indoor facility Jake plays for. Wish it gave more time to hunt but they're only young once


----------



## dougell

He'll have the rest of his life to hunt.


----------



## nicko

I could easily live lifestyle you do Doug but like Matt said, my wife and son would not like it year round. I feel a real draw to the northern part of the state and the big woods but I also really like our life down here in the SE corner. Wilderness hunting isn't happening anywhere down here but I'm grateful for the lands I can hunt and having a lease upstate that allows me to scratch the itch to hunt Potter.


----------



## dougell

I guess that's why they have cities and small towns.I grew up in the middle of nowhere in Wyoming county.The entire county only had one traffic light in it when I was growing up.I'm allergic to concrete and asphalt.I wouldn't survive a week in an urban environment.It's just the way I'm wired.When I got out of college,I had some opportunities to move to Pittsburgh but I just couldn't do it.My wife was a manager for JC pennies and took a transfer up here.The day we were looking for a place to live,we drove past a bar painted in Camo.I knew I had to live here.This isn't northern Potter county though.We're right on the edge of civilization before it hits nothing but public land that stretched almost all the way to New York.The hunting isn't everything.I just need to be in the woods and I need to look out my window and see mountains.My desire to kill stuff has really diminished over the past several years since my son has started hunting.I still have the same desire to be out there but it's much more gratifying watching a kid do the shooting.I'm not sure if the desire will ever come back.I'm self-employed and live a pretty stressful life with long hours.I don't have the freedom to travel to hunt so when I need to get in the woods,it's nice to just be able to take a walk anytime I want.In about 10 years when my kids are grown,I plan on going completely off the grid or at least close to it.It's always been the simple things in life that mattered to me and I try to instill that into my kids.We watch very little TV and my kids don't play video games.It's a big beautiful world out there and I try to make sure my kids make the best of it.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> I could easily live lifestyle you do Doug but like Matt said, my wife and son would not like it year round. I feel a real draw to the northern part of the state and the big woods but I also really like our life down here in the SE corner. Wilderness hunting isn't happening anywhere down here but I'm grateful for the lands I can hunt and having a lease upstate that allows me to scratch the itch to hunt Potter.


Who you trying to kid Nick, you never leave the porch :wink:
Put in for a 3C tag…..


----------



## Mathias

A little too soon
View attachment 4584033

I just parked the tractor and cracked a beer.
Too tired to lay seed to his evening.


----------



## parker_hunter

Mathias said:


> A little too soon
> View attachment 4583993
> 
> I just parked the tractor and cracked a beer.
> Too tired to lay seed to his evening.


Nice..just cracked me open a Yuengling..cheers brother! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Cheers, i attached the wrong pic to thread, deer are as impatient as I am!


----------



## cc122368

Tons of deer seen this year during Spring gobbler season hope I have the same sightings when the season comes round.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Who you trying to kid Nick, you never leave the porch :wink:
> Put in for a 3C tag…..


Guess I said something you didn't like , guess you butt hurt ??


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Guess I said something you didn't like , guess you butt hurt ??


C'mon man, that's absurd. There are no mysteries with me when it comes to how i feel. Just busy, and quite frankly tired of being busy, personally and professionally.
Thought about calling you the other day to see if you wanted to shoot a bit…
But my phone hasn't rung either….


----------



## PArcher

Question for you guys about doe tags. I know you are ony allowed one application per round but i was reading the digest today and it says you are allowed unlimited applications in 2b 5c and 5d beginning August 1st. That part makes sense but now what if i send an application August 1st for say 2d can i still send one for 5c as well? Basically send for 2 tags in the same round but one is a special regs unit. Is this allowed?


----------



## KMiha

PArcher said:


> Question for you guys about doe tags. I know you are ony allowed one application per round but i was reading the digest today and it says you are allowed unlimited applications in 2b 5c and 5d beginning August 1st. That part makes sense but now what if i send an application August 1st for say 2d can i still send one for 5c as well? Basically send for 2 tags in the same round but one is a special regs unit. Is this allowed?


I don't see why not. I think it's just a max of three apps per envelope. I don't think it matters if they're different zones. Last season I put two for 5C and one for 5D in one envelope and didn't have a problem. But those aremails both special regs areas.


----------



## Matt Musto

I've been debating posting this deer on the internet, but who am I kidding, I probably won't get another chance at him anyway. Also I've never been secretive about deer I'm hunting, because I'm sure there are other guys in the area that know he is around, so why start now. Maybe the deer gods will let let me get er' done as they say.

So, here is a couple pics of the buck I'm after. I'll call him Lucky because I missed him last year and I believe he could be the same buck that I have a pic of in 2013 with a slice on his brisket from someone else missing him. He could be 5.5 and is at least 4.5. I know he is not a giant but he would probably be my biggest buck to date if I can "Seal the Deal"


----------



## RidgeNinja91

Matt Musto said:


> I've been debating posting this deer on the internet, but who am I kidding, I probably won't get another chance at him anyway. Also I've never been secretive about deer I'm hunting, because I'm sure there are other guys in the area that know he is around, so why start now. Maybe the deer gods will let let me get er' done as they say.
> 
> So, here is a couple pics of the buck I'm after. I'll call him Lucky because I missed him last year and I believe he could be the same buck that I have a pic of in 2013 with a slice on his brisket from someone else missing him. He could be 5.5 and is at least 4.5. I know he is not a giant but he would probably be my biggest buck to date if I can "Seal the Deal"


He may not be a giant, but he sure is a nice buck. I would be proud to wrap my tag around a deer like that. 

Best of Luck


----------



## cc122368

Nice buck there and no I won't be coming that far to chance your buck so hope you get him good luck.


----------



## dougell

He's a giant by my standards.Good luck with that.I never get overly excited about trail cam pictures this time of year.Around here,they generally don't spend time in the same areas in the fall as they do in the winter.That may not be the case down there and you have the added advantage of getting on them a couple weeks early before they completely disperse from their bachelor groups.I've only ever killed two bucks that I got pictures of and they were killed close to two miles from where I got the pictures.


----------



## Matt Musto

cc122368 said:


> Nice buck there and no I won't be coming that far to chance your buck so hope you get him good luck.


Ha Ha, Thank you!


----------



## nicko

That's a real nice deer Matt. I'd be excited as all get out to have a deer like that to hunt. Best of luck getting on him this season.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I've been debating posting this deer on the internet, but who am I kidding, I probably won't get another chance at him anyway. Also I've never been secretive about deer I'm hunting, because I'm sure there are other guys in the area that know he is around, so why start now. Maybe the deer gods will let let me get er' done as they say.
> 
> So, here is a couple pics of the buck I'm after. I'll call him Lucky because I missed him last year and I believe he could be the same buck that I have a pic of in 2013 with a slice on his brisket from someone else missing him. He could be 5.5 and is at least 4.5. I know he is not a giant but he would probably be my biggest buck to date if I can "Seal the Deal"


That's a nice buck and very good for our area. Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## dougell

That's a nice deer for any area in Pa.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> He's a giant by my standards.Good luck with that.I never get overly excited about trail cam pictures this time of year.Around here,they generally don't spend time in the same areas in the fall as they do in the winter.That may not be the case down there and you have the added advantage of getting on them a couple weeks early before they completely disperse from their bachelor groups.I've only ever killed two bucks that I got pictures of and they were killed close to two miles from where I got the pictures.


I've had the same experience with deer and trail cameras. All the mature deer I have arrowed I've had no prior pics of except one. However, this deer I missed in October of last season thirty yards from where this camera is. I also believe I have pictures from two prior years all in the same area. My pics tell me where he is bedding and I know where he is heading to feed. I'm hoping he is a homebody  I hope to get him on the evening of September 17th if the wind is right. When I pull the camera in the next week i will not go back in the area until then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Matt Musto

Any guesses on score? I think I'm overestimating because of my excitement :dontknow:


----------



## nicko

He's got real good tine length. I'd say about 130-135.


----------



## dougell

It's tough to tell until he sheds but he has long main beams and very good tine length.He might gross over 125.Score means nothing to me but he's a mature buck that would look awesome on the wall.I wouldn't mind staring at him every night.If you have history with him,it would make it even better.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> It's tough to tell until he sheds but he has long main beams and very good tine length.He might gross over 125.Score means nothing to me but he's a mature buck that would look awesome on the wall.I wouldn't mind staring at him every night.If you have history with him,it would make it even better.


I do like scoring deer, however the score won't matter to me as long as the deer is mature. This one will be killed with no second guessing if I can get another chance at him. I have another buck at a different location that I passed up as a 3.5 year old in 2014. Didn't see him in person last season but had a trail cam pic. I'm going to try and get a pic of him this season but no matter what he looks like he will be a target too.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck with him Matt that's a great buck


----------



## davydtune

Nice looking buck  Hard to score when their still in velvet but I guess he will be right there close to 125"


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I do like scoring deer, however the score won't matter to me as long as the deer is mature. This one will be killed with no second guessing if I can get another chance at him. I have another buck at a different location that I passed up as a 3.5 year old in 2014. Didn't see him in person last season but had a trail cam pic. I'm going to try and get a pic of him this season but no matter what he looks like he will be a target too.


He's a shooter for sure. They surely don't get big around here by being dummies. Hopefully you catch him slipping up before the rut.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> I've been debating posting this deer on the internet, but who am I kidding, I probably won't get another chance at him anyway. Also I've never been secretive about deer I'm hunting, because I'm sure there are other guys in the area that know he is around, so why start now. Maybe the deer gods will let let me get er' done as they say.
> 
> So, here is a couple pics of the buck I'm after. I'll call him Lucky because I missed him last year and I believe he could be the same buck that I have a pic of in 2013 with a slice on his brisket from someone else missing him. He could be 5.5 and is at least 4.5. I know he is not a giant but he would probably be my biggest buck to date if I can "Seal the Deal"


Its all downhill now - you'll never get another pic or see him - it is the AT Curse....:wink: just kidding...might want to consider a good one and enter.....
______________________________________________

BIG-BUCK TRAIL CAM CONTEST 

Maybe your big-buck photo will win a trail camera from the Game Commission.

As we close in on a new slate of deer seasons, the Pennsylvania Game Commission is holding a big-buck photo contest to showcase some of the huge whitetails caught on trail cameras this summer and fall in Penn’s Woods.

Procedures

Submissions should be sent to the [email protected]. 
Photo submissions – limited to 5 megabytes in size – must be of wild Pennsylvania deer taken with trail cameras. Winners will be selected monthly. The contest runs from Aug. 1 through Nov. 30, 2016 and photos must be taken during the month of submission.

All submissions must include the photographer’s first and last name, hometown, and the county where the deer image was recorded. The Game Commission has the right to use all submitted images. Individuals submitting photos are reminded the use of bait to attract deer to your trail cam is unlawful in Disease Management Areas and discouraged elsewhere.

Winners

Game Commission will select a group of “contending” photos for each month on the first Monday of each month starting Sept. 1 and ending Dec. 5. Once assembled, these contending photos will be placed on the Game Commission’s Facebook page in a photo album. Facebook users will determine the winning photo by “liking” the image. The contest will select monthly winners and, at its conclusion, one overall winner. Trail cameras will be awarded to all winners. The contest is not sponsored, endorsed or administered by Facebook. 


and Bob - don't try to sneak any of those OH monsters in :wink:

Good luck to everyone who enters.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> Any guesses on score? I think I'm overestimating because of my excitement :dontknow:


This guy from last year had a green score of 136, I was told from a taxidermist anyway. I think the one you have on camera is very close of even bigger.


----------



## Hindy30

Nice buck Matt, good luck. While I'm at it, good luck to the rest of you guys this year also.




Matt Musto said:


> I've been debating posting this deer on the internet, but who am I kidding, I probably won't get another chance at him anyway. Also I've never been secretive about deer I'm hunting, because I'm sure there are other guys in the area that know he is around, so why start now. Maybe the deer gods will let let me get er' done as they say.
> 
> So, here is a couple pics of the buck I'm after. I'll call him Lucky because I missed him last year and I believe he could be the same buck that I have a pic of in 2013 with a slice on his brisket from someone else missing him. He could be 5.5 and is at least 4.5. I know he is not a giant but he would probably be my biggest buck to date if I can "Seal the Deal"


----------



## PAbigbear

I mountain biked in tonight to check a camera before the rain in an area where my #1 target buck has been, although I had no confirmation he was still alive yet this summer. I pulled the card and scrolled through the pictures only to see the old monarch is no longer legal for me to harvest. Just a squirrly y-buck. I was holding on to a glimmer of hope that the mild winter would allowed him to remain healthy enough to sport one more legal rack. It's been a good run since 2007 when I got my first picture of him. I've thoroughly enjoyed trying to match wits with the old boy over the years and learned alot without ever laying eyes on him. Hopefully he can go out on his own terms.


----------



## Matt Musto

KMiha said:


> This guy from last year had a green score of 136, I was told from a taxidermist anyway. I think the one you have on camera is very close of even bigger.


I was thinking the deer I have pics of will be in the mid 140's. He is much bigger than the 136" buck I have on my wall. Thats a nice one you posted. Did you kill him?


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> I mountain biked in tonight to check a camera before the rain in an area where my #1 target buck has been, although I had no confirmation he was still alive yet this summer. I pulled the card and scrolled through the pictures only to see the old monarch is no longer legal for me to harvest. Just a squirrly y-buck. I was holding on to a glimmer of hope that the mild winter would allowed him to remain healthy enough to sport one more legal rack. It's been a good run since 2007 when I got my first picture of him. I've thoroughly enjoyed trying to match wits with the old boy over the years and learned alot without ever laying eyes on him. Hopefully he can go out on his own terms.


Man, I would love if you posted pics of your trail cam journey with that deer. That is an interesting study in nutrition, genetics and age for PA deer. What part of the state are you in BigBear. I killed a real old buck years ago. It was the first year of antler restrictions, 2002? His tines were so short I wasn't sure he was legal until he was 8 yards away below my stand. My taxidermist thought he was 8-10 years old but forgot to save me the lower jaw to get aged :sad:


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> I was thinking the deer I have pics of will be in the mid 140's. He is much bigger than the 136" buck I have on my wall. Thats a nice one you posted. Did you kill him?


Nah, was trying too. Another guy got him during gun season. I was in another stand the same night. It happens, that's hunting. He definitely looked bigger on the ground than in those pictures above. And I agree, the one you have definitely looks bigger.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Matt,I'll try and find out the name of the team.I'd never heard of them before but I know they were from Bucks county.It was at a tournament in St Mary's the weekend before last.I was surprised a team came that far to play in it.Our allstar team is Dubois.Both our 9-10 year old and 12 year old team won districts.My son plays on the 9-10 year old team.They lost to Clarion in the last game of sectionals.I wouldn't be surprised to see Clarion win states this week.They're playing tournament call right now for a team called double days.We'll play our last tournament in Erie the weekend after next and then get a break until fall ball starts.


Looks like the team from Ridley Area is going to win it for the 8-10 yo. They have 10 runned every game since playoffs started except one game. That's impressive! Is that your team Joe?


----------



## dougell

I've been trying to search for the results.Do you have any type of link Matt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Looks like the team from Ridley Area is going to win it for the 8-10 yo. They have 10 runned every game since playoffs started except one game. That's impressive! Is that your team Joe?


Not my team, but certainly my neck of the woods. Ridley township is about 15-mins from my front door.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Man, I would love if you posted pics of your trail cam journey with that deer. That is an interesting study in nutrition, genetics and age for PA deer. What part of the state are you in BigBear. I killed a real old buck years ago. It was the first year of antler restrictions, 2002? His tines were so short I wasn't sure he was legal until he was 8 yards away below my stand. My taxidermist thought he was 8-10 years old but forgot to save me the lower jaw to get aged :sad:


I agree....Id love to see a 9 year photo chronology, that would be something to marvel at...ever nab any of his sheds?

Joe


----------



## dougell

My buddy's 11 year old son shot a 12 year old 8 point last year in Elk county that was still pretty nice.I'll post a picture if he says it's ok.The taxidermist had the jaw when I dropped my sons buck off the first Saturday and the teeth were wore down to nothing.They sent a tooth away and it came back as 12 years old.That was the oldest buck he ever had in his shop and he mounts between 300-400/year.About 5 years ago,my other buddy's step son shot a 148" 10 point in elk state forest pretty close to where I think bigbear hunts.It was officially aged at 8 years old but only weighed 120lbs.The lack of pressure up here combined with the steep vast terrain allows some bucks to get very old.


----------



## dougell

Officially aged at 12 years old.
View attachment 4591369


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Officially aged at 12 years old.
> View attachment 4591369


The hunter or the deer? 

That's a heckuva trophy for that boy. Good for him.


----------



## Applebag

Great pics everyone. I'll post some pics of what I have running around on our property once I get a chance to go pull the cards.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Officially aged at 12 years old.
> View attachment 4591369


Dad must of had it tied up on a fence post in his yard. Hard to believe any deer in Pa making it past three . It is what is , no biggie. Congrats to the kid !!


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> The hunter or the deer?
> 
> That's a heckuva trophy for that boy. Good for him.


The deer was twelve,the kid was 11.His father doesn't even hunt but his two older brothers are diehards.His older brother sacrifices a lot of his season so he can take his younger brother out.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Dad must of had it tied up on a fence post in his yard. Hard to believe any deer in Pa making it past three . It is what is , no biggie. Congrats to the kid !!


Nope it was shot in a remote area along a huge clearcut on public land.It's not unusual at all for deer to die of old age in this part of the state,let alone make it past three.There's miles and miles of public land that's one steep ravine after the other.The deer density isn't high but pressure is so low that deer can lay down all day and never see a hunter.Nobody is moving them so there's no reason for them to be on their feet.I've hunted areas on the last day of the season and never cut another boot print despite having snow cover the entire season.


----------



## pope125

View attachment 4591969
I won't enter this one !!


12-Ringer said:


> Its all downhill now - you'll never get another pic or see him - it is the AT Curse....:wink: just kidding...might want to consider a good one and enter.....
> ______________________________________________
> 
> BIG-BUCK TRAIL CAM CONTEST
> 
> Maybe your big-buck photo will win a trail camera from the Game Commission.
> 
> As we close in on a new slate of deer seasons, the Pennsylvania Game Commission is holding a big-buck photo contest to showcase some of the huge whitetails caught on trail cameras this summer and fall in Penn’s Woods.
> 
> Procedures
> 
> Submissions should be sent to the [email protected].
> Photo submissions – limited to 5 megabytes in size – must be of wild Pennsylvania deer taken with trail cameras. Winners will be selected monthly. The contest runs from Aug. 1 through Nov. 30, 2016 and photos must be taken during the month of submission.
> 
> All submissions must include the photographer’s first and last name, hometown, and the county where the deer image was recorded. The Game Commission has the right to use all submitted images. Individuals submitting photos are reminded the use of bait to attract deer to your trail cam is unlawful in Disease Management Areas and discouraged elsewhere.
> 
> Winners
> 
> Game Commission will select a group of “contending” photos for each month on the first Monday of each month starting Sept. 1 and ending Dec. 5. Once assembled, these contending photos will be placed on the Game Commission’s Facebook page in a photo album. Facebook users will determine the winning photo by “liking” the image. The contest will select monthly winners and, at its conclusion, one overall winner. Trail cameras will be awarded to all winners. The contest is not sponsored, endorsed or administered by Facebook.
> 
> 
> and Bob - don't try to sneak any of those OH monsters in :wink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who enters.
> 
> Joe


----------



## dougell

Here's an honest answer to an often debated question.
http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/the-annual-deer-harvest


----------



## dougell

Out of 32 collared deer on state forest land in NC Pa,only one was killed by a hunter.
http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/do-deer-stand-a-chance-on-public-lands


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Nope it was shot in a remote area along a huge clearcut on public land.It's not unusual at all for deer to die of old age in this part of the state,let alone make it past three.There's miles and miles of public land that's one steep ravine after the other.The deer density isn't high but pressure is so low that deer can lay down all day and never see a hunter.Nobody is moving them so there's no reason for them to be on their feet.I've hunted areas on the last day of the season and never cut another boot print despite having snow cover the entire season.


sent you the link.

I have no doubt deer die of old age up there. I've hunted there a bunch and it is rugged. Where my buddies camp is they have plenty of 4-5 year old deer to hunt every year. It is hard to believe a deer can reach that age in SEPA but there a few. The buck I killed had no teeth either, ground down to nothing.


----------



## dougell

If they live that old down there,it's probably do to limited access or safety zones.Up here there's so much rugged terrain that hunters can't make a dent in them.The habitat and predators control deer numbers up here.We have a very good mix of older deer and that often shows up in the doe that we shoot.There's plenty of deer up here still but there's just so much room that it's not always easy to see them.They just don't move much during the daylight and with nobody pushing them it seems like the woods are dead.That's far from the case however.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Officially aged at 12 years old.
> View attachment 4591369


That is such a great photo!


----------



## dougell

It was pretty cool.His older brother is about 24 and takes the kid out all the time hunting and fishing,sacrificing his own time.That was his first deer but he's killed a couple turkeys.His brother even had it mounted for him.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> Out of 32 collared deer on state forest land in NC Pa,only one was killed by a hunter.
> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/do-deer-stand-a-chance-on-public-lands


Doug, I don't mean any disrespect you can post all the articles you want , calculations, estimated numbers , projections , or whatever else the PGC puts out there . You can post all the kill totals from years past think thats all bogus to . Sorry I don't buy into anything they do or say , I have spent over 40+ years hunting the woods of Pa and I don't buy into any of there BS. Sorry maybe its just me . I know I'm Mr Negativity.


----------



## Sticksandstonez

This year i am just going to make the best out of the very limited time i will have to hunt this year. Im used to in years past being able top hunt every day monday through saturday and that was awesome . but this year i'll be lucky to get fifteen hunts in if I'm lucky with working sixty hours a week and trying to keep my straight a's my senior year of high school. i am just so excited to get in the stand and see what i can make happen.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Doug, I don't mean any disrespect you can post all the articles you want , calculations, estimated numbers , projections , or whatever else the PGC puts out there . You can post all the kill totals from years past think thats all bogus to . Sorry I don't buy into anything they do or say , I have spent over 40+ years hunting the woods of Pa and I don't buy into any of there BS. Sorry maybe its just me . I know I'm Mr Negativity.


The PGC isn't putting anything out.Penn state is doing the study.I'm not trying to be disrespectful either but when was the last time you spent any time on the public lands in the north cetral part of the state?The study pretty much mirrors what I've been saying for years about the NC part of the state.The hunting pressure is so low that hunters have very little impact on the number of deer in this part of the state.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> Out of 32 collared deer on state forest land in NC Pa,only one was killed by a hunter.
> http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/do-deer-stand-a-chance-on-public-lands


I guess the main question I have with this, is how many hunters possibly passed up on the deer because they were wearing collars?


----------



## PAbigbear

KMiha said:


> I guess the main question I have with this, is how many hunters possibly passed up on the deer because they were wearing collars?


That is a valid question, but in addition to the collars are also reward tagged deer. The results nearly mirror each other in regards to tagged harvest rates vs collared harvest rates.


----------



## Hindy30

That's pretty cool. What's the over/under on how many times in the past 50 years a hunter was younger than the deer he killed?



dougell said:


> My buddy's 11 year old son shot a 12 year old 8 point last year in Elk county that was still pretty nice.I'll post a picture if he says it's ok.The taxidermist had the jaw when I dropped my sons buck off the first Saturday and the teeth were wore down to nothing.They sent a tooth away and it came back as 12 years old.That was the oldest buck he ever had in his shop and he mounts between 300-400/year.About 5 years ago,my other buddy's step son shot a 148" 10 point in elk state forest pretty close to where I think bigbear hunts.It was officially aged at 8 years old but only weighed 120lbs.The lack of pressure up here combined with the steep vast terrain allows some bucks to get very old.


----------



## nicko

If anybody ever hunted north central PA or the fabled big woods counties, I think they would agree that the hunting is not always easy. This past season was our first season on a 2,400 acre lease In Potter county. I hunted it 6 days of the archery season and 3 days of the gun season. Some days were complete busts for seeing deer but the deer are there. You just have to put in your time and figure things out. 

There are some main access roads and trails that can be driven but there are also a number of very steep ATV trails that don't even appear to be safe for ATV travel. For the average hunter (and most hunters in PA would probably fall into the average category), they aren't venturing far from their cars and they almost definitely are not traversing those steep hills because if they drop a deer, they will have to get it back up that hill somehow. 

Considering how large this property is and how steep and thick the terrain can be, I have no doubt there are some mountain monarchs up there that slip through the cracks year after year. I would guess that to be the case as well in these large state forests. We hunted SGL in Potter a couple seasons back when we lost permission to our last private property. The place was overrun with hunters in the first two days of the gun season and as a result, deer were few and far in between and very few shots were fired. But deer sign was everywhere and there was a lot of it. I wouldn't want to hunt those game lands for gun season again but I could see archery season being very productive.


----------



## Mathias

I drove to Denton Hill yesterday, sorry Joe but no time for a camp visit. 
Once you get past Galenton it's amazing how the traffic simply disappears. What a beautiful area, I hardly ever visit it any more, unlike my diehard grouse hunting days. There's a lot of For Sale signs along Route 6, I don't think I've ever seen so many.
I wish I had more time and could have meandered around the area a bit more….


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4595481


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I drove to Denton Hill yesterday, sorry Joe but no time for a camp visit.
> Once you get past Galenton it's amazing how the traffic simply disappears. What a beautiful area, I hardly ever visit it any more, unlike my diehard grouse hunting days. There's a lot of For Sale signs along Route 6, I don't think I've ever seen so many.
> I wish I had more time and could have meandered around the area a bit more….


Our lease in this same area Matt. It really is beautiful country up there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you ever want to chase some grouse around again just give me a buzz.

Joe


----------



## BowhunterT100

Anyone ever hunt gamelands 77?


----------



## tyepsu

Unfortunately, this PA buck (WMU 2A) only made these 2 appearances on camera. Looks to be a mature bruiser to me


----------



## BucksBeware

12-Ringer said:


> SE PA just getting tougher and tougher - The Chadds Ford Conservency has suspended their hunting program which impacts close to 200 hunters across WMU's 5C and 5D, and I lost another hot spot in Delco to construction of a 55 & Older Community, residents of the Enclave should have some nice views when the houses go up...
> 
> sorry for the rant, but the loss of that property will effect several surrounding areas...if you don't believe and you're close by, take a cruise down 352 and see the habitat that has been destroyed...sad!
> 
> Joe





Joe - it makes me sick to see all this development. Sorry to hear you lost yet another spot. I drive by this spot all the time, infact I used to say all the time that I was going to drive down that lane one day and ask for permission.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BucksBeware said:


> Joe - it makes me sick to see all this development. Sorry to hear you lost yet another spot. I drive by this spot all the time, infact I used to say all the time that I was going to drive down that lane one day and ask for permission.


Wow..more AT members close by than I thought, maybe need a local rally or something.

Joe


----------



## BucksBeware

Its going to get to the point that there will be nothing left to develop here in DelCo. They developed that tract on Rt1 between Media and Granite Run Mall (which is soon to be homes!), there working on developing behind Ohara HS and the Franklin Mint property. Soon there will be nothing left...


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Wow..more AT members close by than I thought, maybe need a local rally or something.
> 
> Joe


Lets protest!! Unfortunately, it probably would not do much good. Money talks more than any words or rationale we would try and use.


----------



## dougell

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone ever hunt gamelands 77?


I hunt it al the time.I used to live right next to it and hunted it religously.Some easy access spots get pounded but you can get away from people an do well.


----------



## Ebaybow

Spot burner! ^


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not PA related but Just got back from 5 Days in Algonquin Canada doing a canoe portage trip taking a group of high school juniors and seniors into the wilderness. Awesome trip but had an encounter with a large very aggressive black bear attempting to get our food we had hung in a tree on the last night. He had definitely lost a good bit of his fear of humans and really stood his ground with lots of huffing, teeth popping, and mock charges. I was able to get him back into the woods by connecting with a couple of rocks and making a big racket yelling and banging logs together but he still did not want to leave the area. Ended up lighting the fire again and sleeping outside of the tent to make sure he didn't come back. 

Taught the kids a thing or two about respecting the wildlife and why I was so particular about how the bear rope was hung all week that's for sure.


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Not PA related but Just got back from 5 Days in Algonquin Canada doing a canoe portage trip taking a group of high school juniors and seniors into the wilderness. Awesome trip but had an encounter with a large very aggressive black bear attempting to get our food we had hung in a tree on the last night. He had definitely lost a good bit of his fear of humans and really stood his ground with lots of huffing, teeth popping, and mock charges. I was able to get him back into the woods by connecting with a couple of rocks and making a big racket yelling and banging logs together but he still did not want to leave the area. Ended up lighting the fire again and sleeping outside of the tent to make sure he didn't come back.
> 
> Taught the kids a thing or two about respecting the wildlife and why I was so particular about how the bear rope was hung all week that's for sure.



Wow! Glad to hear the encounter turned out OK. That's a situation those kids will never forget.


----------



## JayFX408

Erie, PA area here....My first year hunting in PA and first time ever hunting with a bow. The cost of everything I need is staggering to start up n all. Oyye.


----------



## rogersb

I hiked around SGL 119 yesterday using some topo map info. The first 3 places I headed to had stands. 2 have been there a long time as the trees are starting to grow around parts of them and one was still tagged from last year. Either these guys don't need their stand or they're claiming a spot for forever. So I headed to 4th spot and there was no stand. I decided to make a b-line for my car to see how long it would take to hike straight out to the spot. It had started raining pretty good so any noise I was making was drowned out by the rain drops. After 2-3 minutes of walking I noticed a familiar color  2 bucks bedded down. Both around 16" spread. One was a 4 point and the other atleast a 6. I watched them a few minutes but then I had to get going. I'm in the right area for action I guess.


----------



## davydtune

JayFX408 said:


> Erie, PA area here....My first year hunting in PA and first time ever hunting with a bow. The cost of everything I need is staggering to start up n all. Oyye.


Your up in my neck of the woods :wink: It sure can be expensive to start up


----------



## dougell

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone ever hunt gamelands 77?


Bowhunter,here's two bucks that came off SGL 77.A buddy of mine from Ct shot the one on the rack on the second Monday of rifle season.My buddy mark shot the 9 point during archery season.He got to that buck within 15 minutes and 5 bear were on it.
View attachment 4609210
View attachment 4609218


----------



## pope125

Got to love Ohio , its amazing what happens when you give deer some age .
View attachment 4609610
View attachment 4609618


----------



## Mathias

So true Bob.


----------



## schlep1967

pope125 said:


> Got to love Ohio , its amazing what happens when you give deer some age .
> View attachment 4609610
> View attachment 4609618


I thought this was the PA thread? Doesn't Ohio have a thread?

Simmer down just kidding you. Nice deer! Good luck sticking one of them.


----------



## nicko

If I understand correctly, Ohio is known for having good soils that are conducive to antler growth. That along with a lower density of hunters per square mile vs PA which is highest state in the nation means that PA is what it is.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> If I understand correctly, Ohio is known for having good soils that are conducive to antler growth. That along with a lower density of hunters per square mile vs PA which is highest state in the nation means that PA is what it is.


 Its called a short trigger finger!! Ever hunt Ohio Nick ? Take a venture out to Ohio some time during the gun season then tell me about low density of hunters . Fyi , last time I looked Pa had 20.5 hunters PSM and Ohio had 12.5 .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Its called a short trigger finger!! Ever hunt Ohio Nick ? Take a venture out to Ohio some time during the gun season then tell me about low density of hunters . Fyi , last time I looked Pa had 20.5 hunters PSM and Ohio had 12.5 .


Bob, I have never been to Ohio. You know that I never leave Spring city.


----------



## jim570

I don't know why you guys complain about the hunting in SEPA. I heard of a guy in Chadd's Ford that could open the back door and shoot a deer while standing in the kitchen. Shooting one off the front porch would be like hard core hunting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jim570 said:


> I don't know why you guys complain about the hunting in SEPA. I heard of a guy in Chadd's Ford that could open the back door and shoot a deer while standing in the kitchen. Shooting one off the front porch would be like hard core hunting.


That is certainly true, but most I regard as quality Sportsmen wouldn't call that hunting.

Heck, I could sit on my porch if I wanted too....









I am sure you were just poking fun, but there is a lot of truth to it. You have never once heard or read me complain about the number of deer in Southeast PA, as much as you have heard me complain about accessing the land that the Deer call home. There is also an abundant amount of land to hunt, but it's pressured in a way that is just unbelievable to folks who don't live here. You can spend all season scouting the perfect location, wait for the perfect wind, and get into stand an hour before prime time only to have the local cross country team come by along with the paintball team, the dog walkers and the mountain biking club oh and of course the other hunters. It really is unbelievable and while the deer quickly compensate for the human intrusion an activity, it does not make them any easier to hunt. In fact, I think most people who hunt this area well, learn how to adapt the traditional hunting styles to accommodate for all of the human intervention. I know my most successful hunts have been after the local bus stop clears, which is long after first light and well before last light.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> That is certainly true, but most I regard as quality Sportsmen wouldn't call that hunting.
> 
> Heck, I could sit on my porch if I wanted too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you were just poking fun, but there is a lot of truth to it. You have never once heard or read me complain about the number of deer in Southeast PA, as much as you have heard me complain about accessing the land that the Deer call home. There is also an abundant amount of land to hunt, but it's pressured in a way that is just unbelievable to folks who don't live here. You can spend all season scouting the perfect location, wait for the perfect wind, and get into stand an hour before prime time only to have the local cross country team come by along with the paintball team, the dog walkers and the mountain biking club oh and of course the other hunters. It really is unbelievable and while the deer quickly compensate for the human intrusion an activity, it does not make them any easier to hunt. In fact, I think most people who hunt this area well, learn how to adapt the traditional hunting styles to accommodate for all of the human intervention. I know my most successful hunts have been after the local bus stop clears, which is long after first light and well before last light.
> 
> Joe


All day sits in the early season, deer move so sporadically on the SGL's and State Parks by us. I see most movement either after shooting light ends or at random hours during the day. Lots of deer movement at 10am and 3pm when other hunters are leaving or coming in.


----------



## Mathias

Laid my clover seed last Thursday am.
My neighbor called today after riding his ATV over to check it out, he knew I'd want to know. 
After 2-3" inches of rain over last few days he told me I have a nice uniform 1/4" fuzz over my entire plot!


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> If I understand correctly, Ohio is known for having good soils that are conducive to antler growth. That along with a lower density of hunters per square mile vs PA which is highest state in the nation means that PA is what it is.


There is certainly more that goes into antler growth than age alone. I agree


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Laid my clover seed last Thursday am.
> My neighbor called today after riding his ATV over to check it out, he knew I'd want to know.
> After 2-3" inches of rain over last few days he told me I have a nice uniform 1/4" fuzz over my entire plot!


Fruits of labor. Gotta be good to hear that. How big is that plot Matt?


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Bob, I have never been to Ohio. You know that I never leave Spring city.


I hunt Ohio once in a while and there are some huge bucks in that state.The soil does have a lot to do with it.The bucks even grow bigger on average in western Pa which is why there was a 4 point restriction closer to the Ohio line.Ohio is mostly private land and they have extremely strict trespass laws so it's much easier for people to manage private property.Go on any Ohio forum and the people are all complaining about low deer numbers now,just like in Pa.Pope is also correct though.Ohio has a short 1 week shotgun season and loads of private land so the deer do get a chance to grow.


----------



## jim570

Just "shaking your grates" guys. Never said I approved of that sort of behavior.

My ex and kids lived in a subdivision called "The Ridings". It is on the west side of 202 and south of Ridge Rd. Probably a mile south of Rt. 1. I had more near misses with deer while driving in that area than I have ever had where I live. Had about 10 deer just taking their time crossing the road about 200 yards from the kids house one afternoon. That's more deer than I saw all last year in archery, rifle, and late season. Last year was not good. Heard the same from a lot of other guys around here.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> I hunt Ohio once in a while and there are some huge bucks in that state.The soil does have a lot to do with it.The bucks even grow bigger on average in western Pa which is why there was a 4 point restriction closer to the Ohio line.Ohio is mostly private land and they have extremely strict trespass laws so it's much easier for people to manage private property.Go on any Ohio forum and the people are all complaining about low deer numbers now,just like in Pa.Pope is also correct though.Ohio has a short 1 week shotgun season and loads of private land so the deer do get a chance to grow.


Sounds like a number of factors that contribute. Shotgun only and only for 1 week is huge. I don't know what Ohio's trespassing laws but laws that have teeth and actually deter trespassers can only help. PA needs to do the same. Trespass in PA and get a slap on the wrist.

PA has so many checks in the minus column when it comes to all these extraneous factors that influence the maturity of the deer herd.


----------



## Mathias

I agree Nick, I know serial trespassers, they think the system is a joke and unfortunately they're not far off.

My plot is approx an acre. I hope to burn off another small area I cut last Thursday afternoon and then till and plant when I'm up for a week+ later this month.
Never enough time.
That's why I think about consolidating all of my interest onto one property in a few years….Pa or other wise…..


----------



## dougell

If you get caught trespassing in Ohio you're up sheets creek heading for a diarrhea waterfall.I go out once in a while and hunt a few farms that my buddy's brother owns and leases.I never go out there for more than a couple days and usually it's just to do something different.I've never killed anything big but my buddy's have killed some giants but they hunt it a lot.Even the doe we kill are huge.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Dougell ,they are some great looking bucks. I have a buddy that hunt's it and was telling me I should get out there and check it out. Be has seen some great bucks


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Laid my clover seed last Thursday am.
> My neighbor called today after riding his ATV over to check it out, he knew I'd want to know.
> After 2-3" inches of rain over last few days he told me I have a nice uniform 1/4" fuzz over my entire plot!


Sweet...

Joe


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> If you get caught trespassing in Ohio you're up sheets creek heading for a diarrhea waterfall.........


Sounds messy. ukey:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Laid my clover seed last Thursday am.
> My neighbor called today after riding his ATV over to check it out, he knew I'd want to know.
> After 2-3" inches of rain over last few days he told me I have a nice uniform 1/4" fuzz over my entire plot!


That's awesome Mathias! great to see the rain cooperate with all your hard work in the plot.


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> That's awesome Mathias! great to see the rain cooperate with all your hard work in the plot.


Thanks.
Am I correct in recalling you visit my area up north?


----------



## adamsa1

Wow


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> If you get caught trespassing in Ohio you're up sheets creek heading for a diarrhea waterfall.I go out once in a while and hunt a few farms that my buddy's brother owns and leases.I never go out there for more than a couple days and usually it's just to do something different.I've never killed anything big but my buddy's have killed some giants but they hunt it a lot.Even the doe we kill are huge.


I dont know anyone that has got a tresspassing ticket or fine.caught 6 guys putting a drive on my Aunts farm in muzzleloader season.she called the police they got their names GW was in a different county.he showed up 4 days later told her he had talked with them and if she had any other problems to call him and left his card.i know 4 of the guys no citations written.the tresspass rule in Ohio isnt what u think it is.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Thanks.
> Am I correct in recalling you visit my area up north?


Yes, my uncle lives on the mountain directly east of the choconut elementary school on 267.


----------



## Applebag

Any tips for trail cam bait? I put out a few pounds of corn with molasses last week and went back today to pull the card and freshen things up. Zero pics taken and no corn eaten. I used to use Oats with molasses but they were out of stock at the local tractor supply last week. What gives?


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


> Any tips for trail cam bait? I put out a few pounds of corn with molasses last week and went back today to pull the card and freshen things up. Zero pics taken and no corn eaten. I used to use Oats with molasses but they were out of stock at the local tractor supply last week. What gives?


Could be the deer have other preferred food sources they would rather hit right now.


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Could be the deer have other preferred food sources they would rather hit right now.


Yeah I figured that as well, they are in the fields at night right now big time. They dont usually enter our oak plots heavily until August/September but I've never had such a lack of activity this time of year. A little worried here.


----------



## dougell

BowhunterT100 said:


> Dougell ,they are some great looking bucks. I have a buddy that hunt's it and was telling me I should get out there and check it out. Be has seen some great bucks


If you get a hold of me,I can point you in the direction of some good places to check out and show you where the best access areas are.I'm sitting less than 100 yards from SGL 77 as I type this.Some areas with easy access will get pounded but you can get away from people pretty easily.They put out a lot of birds in the one area and it's a zoo right there but there's plenty of good spots.You really need to get in there around the middle of Sept to see if there's a decent acorn and beech crop.If the mast crop is good,the deer will be concentrated in those spots and the hunting is pretty good.I can show you where to find the beech and oak.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont know anyone that has got a tresspassing ticket or fine.caught 6 guys putting a drive on my Aunts farm in muzzleloader season.she called the police they got their names GW was in a different county.he showed up 4 days later told her he had talked with them and if she had any other problems to call him and left his card.i know 4 of the guys no citations written.the tresspass rule in Ohio isnt what u think it is.


I have no experience other than what the landowner where we hunt says.He always made sure we had written permission slips and always told us to not get caught without them.I've never been stopped but my one buddy was checked twice at the road.Both times the first thing they asked was a permission slip.The guy who owns this property has had several people arrested and he claims they don't mess around.Other than that,I have no first hand experience.Maybe it's different if you have an out state plate.


----------



## Mathias

Applebag said:


> Any tips for trail cam bait? I put out a few pounds of corn with molasses last week and went back today to pull the card and freshen things up. Zero pics taken and no corn eaten. I used to use Oats with molasses but they were out of stock at the local tractor supply last week. What gives?


It's going to take them a bit longer to get on it, IMO. Lots of food available right now.


----------



## BowhunterT100

I PM'd you dougell .


----------



## KMiha

Applebag said:


> Yeah I figured that as well, they are in the fields at night right now big time. They dont usually enter our oak plots heavily until August/September but I've never had such a lack of activity this time of year. A little worried here.


If they're bean fields they're going to hammer those rather than the corn you have out.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> If you get caught trespassing in Ohio you're up sheets creek heading for a diarrhea waterfall.I go out once in a while and hunt a few farms that my buddy's brother owns and leases.I never go out there for more than a couple days and usually it's just to do something different.I've never killed anything big but my buddy's have killed some giants but they hunt it a lot.Even the doe we kill are huge.


I can tell you this first hand I caught a guy trespassing on one of my farm a fews years back. I saw him coming thru the timber and I got down out of the stand and caught up to him . Ask him if he had permission to be on the property said no , but he said he was tracking a deer . I told him that I watched him for over 150 yards walking thru the timber and to me you were not on blood . Ask him to show me the blood and could not find any . Make I long story short I called the game commission , he meet me at the property with the landowner . He got fined $500 and lost his hunting privileges for 3-5 years .


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I agree Nick, I know serial trespassers, they think the system is a joke and unfortunately they're not far off.
> 
> My plot is approx an acre. I hope to burn off another small area I cut last Thursday afternoon and then till and plant when I'm up for a week+ later this month.
> Never enough time.
> That's why I think about consolidating all of my interest onto one property in a few years….Pa or other wise…..


I know a great property in Ohio For Sale , I knew the guy that owned it . Pretty much killed a booner every year . Unreal farm !! House on it , all set up and ready to go .


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> I can tell you this first hand I caught a guy trespassing on one of my farm a fews years back. I saw him coming thru the timber and I got down out of the stand and caught up to him . Ask him if he had permission to be on the property said no , but he said he was tracking a deer . I told him that I watched him for over 150 yards walking thru the timber and to me you were not on blood . Ask him to show me the blood and could not find any . Make I long story short I called the game commission , he meet me at the property with the landowner . He got fined $500 and lost his hunting privileges for 3-5 years .


The guy just stood there and waited for the GW to show up and give him his medicine?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> The guy just stood there and waited for the GW to show up and give him his medicine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yep, trust me he was scared out of his mind . I went off, he knew he ran into the wrong person . I stuck my cell phone in his face and took a picture . Plus the game warden lived next to my farm .


----------



## Matt Musto

I had one heck of a scouting trip last evening. Saw the buck I'm after and three more bucks, with two being shooters. Another 10 pointer that is bigger than the buck I posted and a 120-125 inch eight pointer. I'm excited to say the least. Also saw three different doe with twin fawns in the area. I'm really happy about the amount of does I've been seeing compared to the last 2 years.


----------



## jacobh

Matt that's great to hear brother good luck getting one of them


----------



## yetihunter1

i have seen a ton more fawns this year compared to previous. I actually saw my first set of triplets about two weeks ago. That was pretty cool. It was a doe with triplets on one side of the road and a doe with twins on the other waiting for me to drive by.


----------



## rmm60985

My dad and I went up to take a treestand down quick after we got off of work. We then decided to take a ride around the property and check some cams. These two were the best bucks we got pictures of. The buck in the second picture that we only have half of his head is one we believe to have a three year history with. The third picture was him last year. The fourth pic is him from two years ago. Its tough to say for sure whether they are definitely the same deer, but the dark face is his identifying characteristic. We also saw 6-7 different shooters(120+) while we were riding around. They were moving last night!

View attachment 4617554


View attachment 4617594


View attachment 4617602


View attachment 4617610


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> i have seen a ton more fawns this year compared to previous. I actually saw my first set of triplets about two weeks ago. That was pretty cool. It was a doe with triplets on one side of the road and a doe with twins on the other waiting for me to drive by.


That's because we had such a mild winter.A lot of people on here don't want to believe me but when doe loses 20-25% of her body weight,the chance of her fawns surviving more than a couple days decreases by as much as 95%.When we have little snow,the deer can spread and use more of the habitat.When we have a lot,they get forced into smaller areas.If they don't have the browse,the recruitment rate goes way down and the herd decreases all by itself.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I had one heck of a scouting trip last evening. Saw the buck I'm after and three more bucks, with two being shooters. Another 10 pointer that is bigger than the buck I posted and a 120-125 inch eight pointer. I'm excited to say the least. Also saw three different doe with twin fawns in the area. I'm really happy about the amount of does I've been seeing compared to the last 2 years.


That's always encouraging Matt.Good luck.I haven't had a free day in over a month and a half.


----------



## Matt Musto

Some more pics of Lucky. The wide 8 also put on some inches in the 20 days since the last pics.


----------



## Matt Musto

rmm60985 said:


> My dad and I went up to take a treestand down quick after we got off of work. We then decided to take a ride around the property and check some cams. These two were the best bucks we got pictures of. The buck in the second picture that we only have half of his head is one we believe to have a three year history with. The third picture was him last year. The fourth pic is him from two years ago. Its tough to say for sure whether they are definitely the same deer, but the dark face is his identifying characteristic. We also saw 6-7 different shooters(120+) while we were riding around. They were moving last night!
> 
> View attachment 4617554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617610


Two awesome bucks right there! I think that is definitely the same buck from in the 2016 and 2015 pics. Not sure about the 2014 pic but regardless I think that deer looks to be 6 based on last years picture. Good luck with them!


----------



## dougell

That's a monster Pa buck Matt.Are you gonna have a hard time passing up a smaller one?


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> That's a monster Pa buck Matt.Are you gonna have a hard time passing up a smaller one?


No. There are three bucks that I will shoot and all of them are at least 4.5 and one I know for sure is 5.5 this fall. I passed him at 3.5 in 2014. I have been passing 3.5 and youngers since the last 3.5 yo 8 I shot in 2013. Hopefully it pays off but I'm thinking my buck kills will be more sporatic :set1_thinking: I've really been holding myself to an age limitation, which is hard, considering the last buck I shot was younger than i'd like, but I'm doing my best to hunt 4.5 year olds and up. I feel real lucky to have 4 bucks in my areas that are real mature. I am considering only hunting this buck and the other clean 10 I saw the other evening. If I get a pic of the 8 from my other spot that is 5.5 he may change things


----------



## Mathias

Nice bucks guys and a great mindset Matt.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> No. There are three bucks that I will shoot and all of them are at least 4.5 and one I know for sure is 5.5 this fall. I passed him at 3.5 in 2014. I have been passing 3.5 and youngers since the last 3.5 yo 8 I shot in 2013. Hopefully it pays off but I'm thinking my buck kills will be more sporatic :set1_thinking: I've really been holding myself to an age limitation, which is hard, considering the last buck I shot was younger than i'd like, but I'm doing my best to hunt 4.5 year olds and up. I feel real lucky to have 4 bucks in my areas that are real mature. I am considering only hunting this buck and the other clean 10 I saw the other evening. If I get a pic of the 8 from my other spot that is 5.5 he may change things


Good for you.I have such limited time that I'd most likely fold like a deck of cards.


----------



## Matt Musto

Thanks Matt.

Here are some other bucks running around one of my spots. First one might be a 1.5 yo 6 pointer and a funky 11 pointer
twins 
triplets
first year does
Shameless plug for my camera. It is a homebrew built by our own 12ringer. If you are thinking about a new camera check out Joe's stuff. My camera is in it's fifth season, takes great pics and Joe's customer service in second to none.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> No. There are three bucks that I will shoot and all of them are at least 4.5 and one I know for sure is 5.5 this fall. I passed him at 3.5 in 2014. I have been passing 3.5 and youngers since the last 3.5 yo 8 I shot in 2013. Hopefully it pays off but I'm thinking my buck kills will be more sporatic :set1_thinking: I've really been holding myself to an age limitation, which is hard, considering the last buck I shot was younger than i'd like, but I'm doing my best to hunt 4.5 year olds and up. I feel real lucky to have 4 bucks in my areas that are real mature. I am considering only hunting this buck and the other clean 10 I saw the other evening. If I get a pic of the 8 from my other spot that is 5.5 he may change things


More power to you, Matt. That's tough to do around here especially with how many guys that hunt. He's a stud for Bucks. Good luck.


----------



## rmm60985

Matt Musto said:


> Two awesome bucks right there! I think that is definitely the same buck from in the 2016 and 2015 pics. Not sure about the 2014 pic but regardless I think that deer looks to be 6 based on last years picture. Good luck with them!


Yeah I wasnt too sure about the 2014 pic. His G4's dont quite match up. Unfortunately this buck is notorious for showing up in late July/early August then disappearing when the velvet comes off.


----------



## davydtune

Was down at camp yesterday to mow so I put up a couple more cams and swapped some cards on others. All I can say is........oh yeah  Pretty solid for ANF mountain deer


----------



## jacobh

I saw a couple decent bucks early on cam and now no decent bucks. Not sure what's going on.... Oh well they're around I guess


----------



## 25ft-up

Davydtune, nice bucks to get the blood flowing.


----------



## adamsa1

They have a huge variety of food to eat now with soybeans, corn, wheat and other veggies. They will devoure them first then when picking comes hard they will go to your corn pile. My assumption of course


----------



## KMiha

Great bucks guys. This is the best one we have on camera so far. I did see a bruiser of a nine the other night out driving around before dark, that was probably only a mile away from one of the stands I hunt.


----------



## BGM51

Couple of Potter County bucks. In spite of the hot dry conditions through out the area. there still seems to be a few shooter around.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Matt Musto said:


> No. There are three bucks that I will shoot and all of them are at least 4.5 and one I know for sure is 5.5 this fall. I passed him at 3.5 in 2014. I have been passing 3.5 and youngers since the last 3.5 yo 8 I shot in 2013. Hopefully it pays off but I'm thinking my buck kills will be more sporatic :set1_thinking: I've really been holding myself to an age limitation, which is hard, considering the last buck I shot was younger than i'd like, but I'm doing my best to hunt 4.5 year olds and up. I feel real lucky to have 4 bucks in my areas that are real mature. I am considering only hunting this buck and the other clean 10 I saw the other evening. If I get a pic of the 8 from my other spot that is 5.5 he may change things


Same here Matt. Last buck I shot in PA was 4 years ago, but I could care less. If it's not 4.5 or older I won't shoot. You might eat some tags, but when you do get your shot it's that much sweeter. I'm rooting for ya bud!


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4629665

is it me, or does this rack look strange?


----------



## CBB

View attachment 4630913

View attachment 4630921

View attachment 4630929


----------



## adamsa1

These are some of the nicest deer I've seen!!!! Hunting NJ and eastern PA is not cutting it. I hope things improve this year.


----------



## Mathias

don't make mama mad.
View attachment 4631649


----------



## BowhunterT100

Anyone going to be hunting at or near French creek for the early season opener?


----------



## archer58 in pa

Here's one hanging around my last years stand spot.
View attachment 4634817


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4629665
> 
> is it me, or does this rack look strange?


oh that's so embarrassing he put his head gear on backwards, lol


----------



## Applebag

No bucks on our property yet. Does, fawns, turkeys, and racoons feeding at the camera. I think we will get more action once they switch to acorns. Any opinions on what the mast situation should be like this year?


----------



## parker_hunter

Looks to be a good one to me, at least in my area. Where in NEPA are ya?



Applebag said:


> No bucks on our property yet. Does, fawns, turkeys, and racoons feeding at the camera. I think we will get more action once they switch to acorns. Any opinions on what the mast situation should be like this year?


----------



## davydtune

Lots of heavy mast crops up here in the NW and the fruit trees are loaded down heavily.


----------



## dougell

Spotty here.We had a nasty freeze and about 5" of snow the week before trout season that followed a very warm March when everything started to bud early.That coupled with about 6 weeks of drought didn't help things.I doubt we'll even have any sweet corn locally.


----------



## Applebag

parker_hunter said:


> Looks to be a good one to me, at least in my area. Where in NEPA are ya?


Im in the Scranton/Wilkes-Barre area. I'm told that they like white oak acorns early season and I know a good spot to hang my trail cam at the end of this month right near lots of them.


----------



## jlh42581

Havent even put out the first cam yet. Tired of getting excited on bucks that end up miles away come hard antler.


----------



## dougell

Same here.


----------



## parker_hunter

I live in Ransom Township in Scranton lol. Been here for only five months so new to the area. PM coming.



Applebag said:


> Im in the Scranton/Wilkes-Barre area. I'm told that they like white oak acorns early season and I know a good spot to hang my trail cam at the end of this month right near lots of them.


----------



## nicko

Just saw 5C is down to 26,000 tags. I won't be home from vaca until 8/13 so I'll get my last tag application in the mail on Sunday. I think once OTC sales start on 8/22, 5C will sell out fast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone going to be hunting at or near French creek for the early season opener?



Not certain, but that is my general local stomping ground - FC, MC, RC....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Well I see that my 5D tags were awarded……….finally. I sent my check to the *Chester County* treasurer after hearing their praises sung by a member here. I trusted him, I don't want to dime him out, I'll just say his name rhymes with Ricko :wink: They took sooooo long to process my apps that I lost out on a 2nd 3C tag.
I have to mail my 5C apps tomorrow, these changing boundary lines keep ya hopping.


----------



## jacobh

Well at least they were awarded. I applied for 3 and received one!!! I called them and they're going to look into it lol. The check is cashed for 3. They seemed very nice and I'm sure it'll be taken care of.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Well I see that my 5D tags were awarded……….finally. I sent my check to the *Chester County* treasurer after hearing their praises sung by a member here. I trusted him, I don't want to dime him out, I'll just say his name rhymes with Ricko :wink: They took sooooo long to process my apps that I lost out on a 2nd 3C tag.
> I have to mail my 5C apps tomorrow, these changing boundary lines keep ya hopping.


Sorry Matt. They've processed my apps very quickly in the past but after the first round this year, they really slowed down. Not sure why. My first round tag was processed the first day. But my first round for unsold tags took 4 days to process. They had been very consistent in the past. Slackers!!!


----------



## Mathias

Just razzing ya bro!


----------



## wyrnutz

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone going to be hunting at or near French creek for the early season opener?


A guy I work with has property that backs up to the park. He wants me to try to take a doe off his property so he can butcher it. Never hunted there, I will give it a whirl though!

Brian


----------



## EXsystem

I was happy to see I was awarded 2 tags this year. Last year I was not fortunate to get a doe tag.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Wrynutz, good luck I hope to get a shot at one open weekend.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Well I see that my 5D tags were awarded……….finally. I sent my check to the *Chester County* treasurer after hearing their praises sung by a member here. I trusted him, I don't want to dime him out, I'll just say his name rhymes with Ricko :wink: They took sooooo long to process my apps that I lost out on a 2nd 3C tag.
> I have to mail my 5C apps tomorrow, these changing boundary lines keep ya hopping.


Odd. I put mine in the mail Thursday before the 1st, they were awarded that Tuesday. Sent to Chester county.


----------



## yetihunter1

I received my 5D tags on the 8th, but im still waiting on my 5C tags. I sent them on the same day....no biggie, they are just getting swamped with pink envelopes.

Scratch that....just checked....I now have all my doe tags!


----------



## BucksBeware

I sent in for my 5C tags & 5D tags for August 1st, my 5D were awarded on August 5th, still waiting on my 5C...anticipation is killing me. Just want to have them all in my possession


----------



## msc6623

I sent in for my tags for 2nd round on the day I was supposed to and haven't been awarded any yet. A buddy called out to the court house and they said they are buried in envelopes. The change in process this year was a really dumb move on PA's part IMO. Tags used to never sell out before opening day. This year they will be gone before Sept 1. Who the heck is buying all of these tags for 2 WMUs that barely have any public ground to hunt? 

Not to mention that a state agency that is supposed to be all about conservation has people sending literally millions of envelopes and using an 1/8 of a piece of paper to print out applications and the rest gets thrown away. It's great you can check the status online and all, but there has to be a better more organized way of doing this without the need for all of this paper use.

Plus guys that followed the rules and sent away when they were supposed to may not get tags if you sent them to an overcrowded treasurer. FAIL all around...

Sorry for the rant but it's kind of BS. Myself and the guys I hunt with harvest quite a few doe a year to fill the freezer and depend on getting doe tags for that to be possible.


----------



## davydtune

With the online system we have now there is no reason to be able to buy over counter till they are gone, like many other states. Still can have quota, start dates and such. When they are gone they are gone. Our state is a bit screwy when it comes to certain things :wink:


----------



## joushz

Checked the cameras today. I think I found one with potential. June
View attachment 4668753

August
View attachment 4668769



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

A lot of bucks I was seeing earlier are now not showing up. I check my cams every week and a half. U guys think that's too much or just change in pattern?


----------



## joushz

Ive been checking 3 wks to a month. The buck that I posted was not on camera when I checked last month but showed back up this month. Come hunting season hes going to more than likely disappear or end up dead on the side of the road


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> A lot of bucks I was seeing earlier are now not showing up. I check my cams every week and a half. U guys think that's too much or just change in pattern?


I think that's a lot of checking Scott. I would go once per month. Also, preferred food source may be pulling the deer elsewhere. I noticed that the number of vids I was getting took a steep drop off in June. Two card pulls ago, I was getting a bunch of bucks and bachelor groups. My last card pull, I didn't have one buck and the number of deer I got vids of was way down. There's a lot of natural forage out there right now.


----------



## nicko

joushz said:


> Checked the cameras today. I think I found one with potential.


Hell yeah!!! Hope you get a crack at him. He's got the military look.....high and tight.


----------



## joushz

nicko said:


> Hell yeah!!! Hope you get a crack at him. He's got the military look.....high and tight.


Me too. I got my fingers crossed he sticks around for awhile but I have to pit another camera out to see where he comes from and where goes to. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> A lot of bucks I was seeing earlier are now not showing up. I check my cams every week and a half. U guys think that's too much or just change in pattern?


Scott, I had a number of good bucks show middle to end of July and now nothing. My guess is changing food patterns. I've noticed at my house I haven't seen a deer in a couple weeks, but I am pretty sure I know where they all are. They are absolutely hammering the beans less than a mile away, and I've seen deer in there at all hours of the day.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Kyle appreciate it. I saw a monster not far from u. So keep a eye out he is big!!! Good luck


----------



## Mathias

Moved a stand today, based upon my observations on this property the last couple of seasons. I've come to love ladder stands in mature evergreens.
View attachment 4673321


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice view!


----------



## Mathias

5C tags awarded today too :smile:
It's a nice intersection of hedgerows and narrower passageways. A lot of deer sign. Walked 12 yards from a forkie that was bedded in high grass. Four more small bucks then stood up under the spruces and then ran off.


----------



## nicko

Just mailed off for my final 5C tags. Tag numbers are dropping fast. I suspect once OTC sales start next Monday, all 5C tags will be gone by that Wednesday. As of 4:15pm today, there are 15,712 tags remaining. There were over 18,000 available going into this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Moved a stand today, based upon my observations on this property the last couple of seasons. I've come to love ladder stands in mature evergreens.
> View attachment 4673321


What a view...almost looks like a painting! I use to have several in mature evergreens, just had a hard time dealing with the sap that tends to get all over.

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

Mathias said:


> Moved a stand today, based upon my observations on this property the last couple of seasons. I've come to love ladder stands in mature evergreens.
> View attachment 4673321


That is a Bob Ross painting waiting to happen. I just found a clump of evergreens on some public land I am looking at and will be tucking a stand very close to them.

Brian


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4676097


In all my years of having feeders, I've never had Flying Squirrels before. and they sure aren't easy to photograph.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> What a view...almost looks like a painting! I use to have several in mature evergreens, just had a hard time dealing with the sap that tends to get all over.
> 
> Joe


Sometimes my dad and I will do tree work, and those things are the worst. Doesn't matter how hard ya try, when cutting and loading that stuff, sap gets everywhere.


----------



## BucksBeware

I'm not sure how to upload a picture, but I have a picture of a very similar buck this year! Good luck!


----------



## wyrnutz

Temporary setback

My daughter had been complaining of some aches and pains on her left side to the point of not sleeping well. Off to the DR. to find out she has cartilage damage to her sternum, thank god it is temporary!
No shooting, no climbing, nothing strenuous to torso and arms. I will be flying solo for the first couple weeks of the season.

Brian


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Temporary setback
> 
> My daughter had been complaining of some aches and pains on her left side to the point of not sleeping well. Off to the DR. to find out she has cartilage damage to her sternum, thank god it is temporary!
> No shooting, no climbing, nothing strenuous to torso and arms. I will be flying solo for the first couple weeks of the season.
> 
> Brian



WOW - glad to hear it's nothing serious and she will be fine with some rest. Do you hit Marsh Creek much? Some good spots along the backside (Chalfont).

Good luck to you and better luck to your daughter; hope she recovers quickly and completely. Those types of inhuries tend to nag and nag if you don't get em' right.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good to hear it isn't serious Brian and that you caught it. Any idea how it happened?


----------



## wyrnutz

Joe, Nick

Thank you, not sure as to the cause. It is a fairly common condition (apparently) she is thin framed 5'4", 100 pounds and a bit of a tom boy so who knows for sure. I will just be glad to have her in the woods when prime time rolls around!

Brian


----------



## NEDYARB

Just read the commentary in outdoor news.Mr. Santucci,Pa's biggest crybaby for bringing back the good old days, is speaking out for the legalization of AR's in deer season. So let me get this straight.The president of the Unified Spotsman of Pa, who has been pouting ad naseum about deer numbers,now wants to allow semi autos during deer season.What a joke this guy is. He proclaims he speaks for the majority of deer hunters.In fact he only speaks for the whiney minority.


----------



## nicko

NEDYARB said:


> Just read the commentary in outdoor news.Mr. Santucci,Pa's biggest crybaby for bringing back the good old days, is speaking out for the legalization of AR's in deer season. So let me get this straight.The president of the Unified Spotsman of Pa, who has been pouting ad naseum about deer numbers,now wants to allow semi autos during deer season.What a joke this guy is. He proclaims he speaks for the majority of deer hunters.In fact he only speaks for the whiney minority.


I didn't take his editorial the same way as you Ned. He even said *"Personally, I doubt if I will use a semi. I’m set in my ways and have that special sentiment as many of us have for a particular rifle in our collection. I can crank out four shots plenty fast from my pump- action rifle when needed, but my preference should not restrict others."*

I can't say I am familiar with his stance on the deer herd or bring back the proverbial good ole days but I can't see semi-autos having any real impact one way or the other on the deer herd.


----------



## dougell

NEDYARB said:


> Just read the commentary in outdoor news.Mr. Santucci,Pa's biggest crybaby for bringing back the good old days, is speaking out for the legalization of AR's in deer season. So let me get this straight.The president of the Unified Spotsman of Pa, who has been pouting ad naseum about deer numbers,now wants to allow semi autos during deer season.What a joke this guy is. He proclaims he speaks for the majority of deer hunters.In fact he only speaks for the whiney minority.


Exactly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*"I can crank out four shots plenty fast from my pump- action rifle when needed"* - pretty much sums up why I went to a bow 22-years ago. I ran into a few guys who you would swear were shooting a semi...they work a lever 30-30 or a pump 30-06 like you wouldn't believe. Not trying to be an elitist, but if you feel the need to squeeze off multiple rounds that fast, stay on the range and out of the woods; that behavior doesn't to anyone or anything any good.

I also agree with Ned, he certainly doesn't speak for the majority of the PA Sportsmen, in fact, I'd go so far as to say he doesn't even speak for the minority - more like a very select few in the minority....

Just my .02, maybe worth .01

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

If you have bait out for cam pics, today is the last day you can have it out in special regulation areas. That is if you plan on hunting in the same vicinity. Just a heads up


----------



## dougell

Agree 100%.There's a lengthy thread on another board about taking running shots at deer.It amazes me how people justify poor choices.I don't have any issues with AR's being legal as long as they have a magazine limit even though I have no interest in using one.The truth is,a pump or lever in the wrong hands is just as bad.Santucci is a full-fledged horses bagonia and he has the papers to prove it.That entire organization is an embarrassment to anyone that considers themselves a hunter.

It's not being an elitist Joe.It simple common sense and practical ethics.When I encounter a guy carrying a 760 jamaster with a cheap bushnell scope on top of see-thru mounts,I instantly have bad feeling about the guy.Elitist?Yes but I can't help the way I feel.


----------



## tyepsu

I just thought I would see what others seasons goals, etc are.

*How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* I will mostly be hunting 3 properties (40, 120 and 200+ acres), all private land that I gained access to by knocking on doors. I have permission to probably 10 to 12 properties in Pa, but these 3 have been the best for mature buck sightings and lack of pressure. I also have permission to a property that is 90+ acres straight across the street from my house, but the landowner allowed the Amish to log it this spring and summer and they took a lot of trees. I will probably hunt it some with my climber, but I pulled my hang on stand.

*What are your personal goals?* Mine are simple. Get out every chance I can to enjoy being in the woods and hold out for a 3 1/2 year old + and P&Y buck. If I am fortunate to take a buck, I will then shoot a mature doe, but will probably be hunting Ohio a lot more rather than PA. 

*Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states?* I did a lot of knocking on doors in February and March and gained permission to 3 new properties in Ohio. They are 84, 150 and 240 acres. I also have permission to a small 20 acre property I have been hunting the last few years. Also, November 2nd through 11th I will be in Iowa hunting public land in Zone 5. I am going out over labor day weekend to do some scouting and put out a trail camera. 

*Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* There was a nice drop tine buck I had hundreds of pics last summer, however I never saw him during season. I figured he might have got killed, until I found his shed the end of February. I am a bit perplexed that I have not gotten a single pic of him so far this summer. I am hoping he didn't get hit by a car, poached, etc. and that he is still around. He would be the primary buck I am after, however I have gotten a few nice 8's and 10's on camera that will probably be in the high 120's/low 130's.


----------



## dougell

My only goals are to get out as much as possible with my limited schedule,which is the same every year.My son is almost always with me so I'll rarely even carry a weapon.He's probably ready to ditch the crossbow this year in exchange for his compound but I'll know for sure once we hit a few 3-d's over the next month.Some good weather would be nice for a change.


----------



## yetihunter1

*How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* I will be hunting 4 properties this year. One is public, two are limited access (one is a regulated township lottery hunt and the other is on a property with a limited amount of other people) and last one is my only piece of private land left. All in all 240 acres that are not public land.

*What are your personal goals?* Main goal this year is to improve upon what I did last year. Last year I was able to figure out the movement of deer on one of my properties to the point I consistently saw deer and was able to harvest a doe. This year I am applying the same knowledge and more from research this year to new properties in the hopes of harvesting my first Buck with a bow. If no Buck, then I want to harvest multiple does so I don't have to buy red meat this coming year.

*Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? *I will be hunting PA only unless I decide to bite the bullet and buy an MD license. My BIL has access to property down there but he isn't a big hunter and hasn't really offered to share. We shall see....

*Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* I have a few bucks on camera from the public I am hunting that are decent 100-120 class. Personally the first decent legal buck that walks by will probably get an arrow from me. I want the first buck monkey off my back.


----------



## nicko

tyepsu said:


> I just thought I would see what others seasons goals, etc are.
> 
> *How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* ......Two different properties and two local areas of public land. Our lease upstate is 2400 acres and the property I hunt in Berks is 200+. The public land acreage, don't know.
> 
> *What are your personal goals?* ......Finally drop a deer on public land. I've had my chances in the past but never was able to get it done. I really want to get it done from the ground. Hopefully this is the year. I want to learn the lease property better as well. It's a lot of land and last year mostly about learning the layout and terrain. Aside from these goals, simply fill the freezer and above all, have fun.
> 
> 
> *Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states?* ........PA only.
> 
> *Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* ......I haven't seen anything noteworthy on trail cam so I have nothing in mind. Even when I have gotten good bucks on camera I never see then in season.


----------



## vonfoust

Santucci will have a spot at the table with the new deer advisory group. Can't remember what they are calling it, but it is a group they have put together to advise on the next deer management plan. 
Every time he is quoted I just see the guy that buys his license a week before hunting season and heads out to 'the ole tree stump I've been going to for 30 years'.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> *How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* I will be hunting 4 properties this year. One is public, two are limited access (one is a regulated township lottery hunt and the other is on a property with a limited amount of other people) and last one is my only piece of private land left. All in all 240 acres that are not public land.
> 
> *What are your personal goals?* Main goal this year is to improve upon what I did last year. Last year I was able to figure out the movement of deer on one of my properties to the point I consistently saw deer and was able to harvest a doe. This year I am applying the same knowledge and more from research this year to new properties in the hopes of harvesting my first Buck with a bow. If no Buck, then I want to harvest multiple does so I don't have to buy red meat this coming year.
> 
> *Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? *I will be hunting PA only unless I decide to bite the bullet and buy an MD license. My BIL has access to property down there but he isn't a big hunter and hasn't really offered to share. We shall see....
> 
> *Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* I have a few bucks on camera from the public I am hunting that are decent 100-120 class. Personally the first decent legal buck that walks by will probably get an arrow from me. I want the first buck monkey off my back.


Good luck Matt, you will get it done this year I'm sure! Now me on the other hand... Not so sure! haha


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Good luck Matt, you will get it done this year I'm sure! Now me on the other hand... Not so sure! haha


you will be good too, if you get near a deer that bow you got will do the rest haha. How has the scouting season been treating you?


----------



## rogersb

*How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* 3 - 4. One in Bradford county will be for opening day and probably the following weekend. A buddy from Jefferson county asked me to go out there so maybe one weekend there. I scouted a spot on public I'm going to be on after work a couple days a week. Then when it gets to be the end of October/ beginning of November I'll be sitting on my tiny piece waiting on the boys to come through chasing the girls. As for total acres, the private is only around 80 acres. 

*What are your personal goals?* I'm pretty new so 2.5 year olds are fine with me. I also want to take a doe off my property. We are overrun with them.

*Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states?* Just PA 

*Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* Not in my area. I have a camera in Bradford county I put out in July. There might be one on there to target


----------



## BigLoo8

*How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year .? Ill be hunting one small piece of private land in PA. This piece then butts up against 2000+ acres of public land. Ill also be hunting our 140 acre lease in southern Ohio. Also will be trying to make 1-2 trips to Northern Kentucky to hunt with a good friend of mine. He has several properties ranging from 50-120 acres. 

What are your personal goals? My number one goal would be to kill my number one hitlister in PA on film. Second goal will be for us to kill one mature (4.5+) buck off our farm in Ohio. Whether its me that actually slings the arrow or I am sitting behind the camera, Ill be happy to see our management goals met no matter who takes the buck. Id also like to take my first turkey with a bow and judging by the Ohio trail cameras it looks to be a very attainable goal. I've had a monkey on my back for the last three turkey seasons and im hoping that changes. 


Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? As stated before, ill be hunting PA, Ohio and Kentucky. 

Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting? I have one ten pointer on camera on my piece of private land in PA. He sporadically shows up on the camera which has me a little worried. However, I watch him come out into the same bean field every night and have his core area pretty well figured out. Unfortunately I do not have permission to hunt on the farm he goes to every night. He should score around 135" and ill only take him if its on video. Our farm in Ohio lacks major ag which means this time of year its hard to really figure out what deer are there. Combine that with the fact that we just picked the property up a month and half ago, its going to be a mad dash to get everything ready before September. Regardless, I think the rut will be absolutely crazy in the spot and judging by past trail camera photos, we may get the opportunity at a buck over 160".*


----------



## EXsystem

I will bite.

*How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* 
Media PA - 5 acres surrounded by 100+acres of non hunt able township property (Honey Hole)
Delaware county PA - 1/4 acre surround by open space (Biggest Buck)
Boothwyn PA - 1/4 acre surrounded by 100+acres of open space (Area known for the largest penned up deer is Southeastern PA)
Chadds Ford PA - 57 acres (Doe patrol and a beautiful place to hunt)
Glouchester County NJ - 100+ acres farmland (The hardest place for me to hunt but allows we to hunt 7 days a week)


*What are your personal goals? *
Stay married at the end of every season and tag out early to keep the wife happy.

*Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? *
Just PA and NJ. If I end up with no more tags then off to DE. 

*Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* 
I have not pulled my cards yet but it seems every year I have 1-2 bucks in mind and I end up shooting a buck I have never seen before. One exception to this is the biggest buck I ever shot, got a boat load of pics of that hog.


----------



## jlh42581

How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?
6 Public Land Spots Local - 50,000 + acres
2 Private Land - One is a square mile, the other is 1500 acres

What are your personal goals?
Not get burned out and find myself walking into ANYWHERE to make something happen. Focusing on what I know works.

Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states?
Depends if I tag out early, unlikely. In that event Ill definitely go to Ohio, if not I might or might not

Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?
Negative, all of my scouting was post season, I havent stepped back in the woods other than to turkey hunt. Ill run cams in season to figure something out but Im a realist. Id love to shoot a big one but if one comes by that makes me smile he will die. Ive ate a lot of tag soup the last few years letting bucks and doe's both walk that were chip shots.


----------



## CBB

7 properties in 1 township, 3 in another and 3 in a 3rd township. Total we will have 25 or so treestands out. 
Properties range from 6acres to 1200. Some os public access timber property and ANF some is private. 

Personal goals.. Get my kids, fiancee and dad on a buck. I want to kill my best PA buck this year. I will hold out for it. If I had to put a number on it 110 or better.

Out of state plans, maybe Missouri or Ohio.

Specific buck, seen a few I would like to shoot. The one I have a 3yr history with went way downhill this year, he may get a pass if he comes in.


----------



## BucksBeware

*How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?* 3 private properties totaling about 100 cares (1 Delaware County, 2 Chester County). 1 regulated bowhunting program property in a park (about 40 acres for my zone). I also will lightly hunt in Ridley Creek State Park.

*What are your personal goals?* My goals every year are to try to kill a doe at each spot and take a bow buck. I also try to spend as much time on stand as possible.

*Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states?* PA only!
*
Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?* Few decent on camera, but have been seeing some very good deer during the rut in a few of my spots past few years. Last year I killed my buck the first day after scouting/running trail cameras and having hundreds of pictures of the buck I ended up arrowing. Fingers crossed I can make that happen again this year!


----------



## Octoberjohn

How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year? I have access to four or five different sections of private ground here in 2D that all connect. All in all it is probably in area of 600+ consecutive acres, but I am not the only person that hunts these areas. I'm usually pretty good during archery season and don't run into anybody else, but gun season is a whole different ballgame.


What are your personal goals? My main focus this fall here at home is to try and my 9 year old son on a buck with the crossbow. I am hoping that I can find a decent buck as well but I'm not sure about how much time I'm going to have to hunt. 

Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? I'm heading to Iowa with TyePSU in early November!! 


Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting? My trail cams have found probably 4 different bucks that I would shoot without hesitation. My last card pull had a new buck show up and he may become my focus for the season here at home. I'm going to move my cameras around this week to try and get some better pics of him but he is a very good buck for my area. Here is the best pic I have got of him so far.
View attachment 4684809


----------



## nick060200

Hey guys. 
I received some bad news today. A friend of mine who's property my family has hunted on for about 25 years passed yesterday. 
As far as I know right now it was from heat exhaustion. 

I don't want to come off insensitive or one way but I'm thinking about his property. I don't think he had a will or trust or anything like that. He owns the property outright. Never married and no kids. He has one brother who I think is mentally disabled.

Does anyone know what would happen to a property like this? It's about 40 acres backed up to state game lands. 

I'm upset about his death. I honestly just dont want to see his land taken by the state to build who knows what on it. If i could have a shot at buying it I'd like to try. Any advice would be helpful. 

I'll find out more about his death tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> I will bite.
> 
> *How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year?*
> Media PA - 5 acres surrounded by 100+acres of non hunt able township property (Honey Hole)
> Delaware county PA - 1/4 acre surround by open space (Biggest Buck)
> Boothwyn PA - 1/4 acre surrounded by 100+acres of open space (Area known for the largest penned up deer is Southeastern PA)
> Chadds Ford PA - 57 acres (Doe patrol and a beautiful place to hunt)
> Glouchester County NJ - 100+ acres farmland (The hardest place for me to hunt but allows we to hunt 7 days a week)
> 
> 
> *What are your personal goals? *
> Stay married at the end of every season and tag out early to keep the wife happy.
> 
> *Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? *
> Just PA and NJ. If I end up with no more tags then off to DE.
> 
> *Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting?*
> I have not pulled my cards yet but it seems every year I have 1-2 bucks in mind and I end up shooting a buck I have never seen before. One exception to this is the biggest buck I ever shot, got a boat load of pics of that hog.


Just got back from watching a MONSTER 10 in that fenced in area - not sure if you were one of the other 5-6 cars stopped along Cherry Tree Road. He's easily pushing 155". Close friends of mine have access to 15 acres that border that property. I've been in there several times helping them hang stands and track deer, but never invited to hunt - I understand, local spots are ard to come by and the small group are all local LEO's except one who is a local politician. I don't resent them for not offering, but it is a little bitter sweet when I get the 7:00PM call to come and help track. My one buddy took a pretty nice 8 out of there last year, actually expired behind the church. I can go in to shed hunt and found three arrows in there, but no bone this spring.

Small world isn't it!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> Hey guys.
> I received some bad news today. A friend of mine who's property my family has hunted on for about 25 years passed yesterday.
> As far as I know right now it was from heat exhaustion.
> 
> I don't want to come off insensitive or one way but I'm thinking about his property. I don't think he had a will or trust or anything like that. He owns the property outright. Never married and no kids. He has one brother who I think is mentally disabled.
> 
> Does anyone know what would happen to a property like this? It's about 40 acres backed up to state game lands.
> 
> I'm upset about his death. I honestly just dont want to see his land taken by the state to build who knows what on it. If i could have a shot at buying it I'd like to try. Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> I'll find out more about his death tomorrow.


Wow - that is terrible and I am sorry for your loss. Been there myself this year and it is tough to lose someone you've known that long. I spent a couple hours this afternoon with her son commiserating over the loss.

Most likely property will be sold to settle his debts. If he has a mentally disabled brother and no other living relatives, I'd bet there was a trust set-up for the brother (or at least there should have been). Depending on a host of factors the poroperty transiion could be quick or drug out over time. I know a guy in OH whose job it is to go into and assess properties in this and similar situaitons. The first thing he does is post the properties and confiscate trestands. For those who reach out, their stands are returned and they are formally notified they are not welcome. Meanwhile he, his family, and his buddies hunt them hard...his wife shot a MONSTER 13-point during muzzloader season in 2014 on a property that was "acquired" this way in November of that year. Sometimes they only take a property for a few weeks unitl a real estate company jumps in, others he has had for years. 

My advice to you and your family is to stay close and be present. Serve as a property manager of sorts and perhaps if you meet a relator, surveyor, estate planner, etc...you can secure permission to hunt unitl whatever transition is finalized.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## BucksBeware

Well I just saw on the Chester County Parks website that their “general hunting properties” which used to be open to general hunting are no longer “general”. The County will now only be issuing 3 permits per site for archery deer hunting only. I’m glad they’re still open to hunting for some, but it sure takes away opportunity for a lot of people. I myself never used them for more than small game hunting, but now I have less places to small game hunt. What’s really ashame is I’ve seen many father/son groups small game hunting these spots, teaching their children … not anymore …


----------



## KMiha

BucksBeware said:


> Well I just saw on the Chester County Parks website that their “general hunting properties” which used to be open to general hunting are no longer “general”. The County will now only be issuing 3 permits per site for archery deer hunting only. I’m glad they’re still open to hunting for some, but it sure takes away opportunity for a lot of people. I myself never used them for more than small game hunting, but now I have less places to small game hunt. What’s really ashame is I’ve seen many father/son groups small game hunting these spots, teaching their children … not anymore …


Wonder if all the unlimited doe tags achieved the herd reduction they were looking for and figure three people who all take deer can maintain the herd they desire for the areas? Just a guess


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Wonder if all the unlimited doe tags achieved the herd reduction they were looking for and figure three people who all take deer can maintain the herd they desire for the areas? Just a guess


Unfortunately, it has nothing to do with do with herd management and everything to do with political pressure. As the urban sprawl begins to ramp up again now that the economy is slowly recovering, LARGE tracts of property are being developed throughout the County. As these properties get developed "open-space" pressure gets to local politicians. This pressure not only comes from residents, but from the developers who would rather put up an extra 75 townhomes than leave 10-acres of open space in the housing community. By SEVERELEY limiting hunter access to these parks it also allows the opportunity for them to lift the recreational use ban that is typical in place during the archery season. Most folks may not realize this, but many of the smaller County Parks have sections which are actually closed for recreational use during the hunting season and that doesn't sit well a lager number of folks than there are hunters who hunt it...I can't say most people follow those regulations and I have first hand experience with Park Rangers who simply won't enforce it, but it is written and posted at many parks. In 2014 I was in my stand by 12:00PM for an PM sit first week of November. At 2:00 a small group of paintballing kids came through - mind you they were not permitted to be in this area. I reached out to the Ranger who had given me her cell number. She knew exactly where my stand was (another condition of this park) and I had invited her to come in to take a look at this situation. She never did show and when I had the opportunity to follow-up a few days later, her response was, "you said they were just kids playing paintball". Don't get me wrong, I am not Mr. Scrooge Curmudgeon and I'm glad they were out playing paintball in the woods as opposed to the hundreds of other less productive activities they could have been participating in, but they weren't supposed to be in that area, there are written rules and POSTED notifications highlighting this, authorities were notified, and nothing was ever done. As frustrating as that was/is, it pales in comparison to the alternative which so many now have to deal with, NO ACCESS!!!! I have made my thoughts on that matter clear over the years, so I won't get started again.

Joe


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Just got back from watching a MONSTER 10 in that fenced in area - not sure if you were one of the other 5-6 cars stopped along Cherry Tree Road. He's easily pushing 155". Close friends of mine have access to 15 acres that border that property. I've been in there several times helping them hang stands and track deer, but never invited to hunt - I understand, local spots are ard to come by and the small group are all local LEO's except one who is a local politician. I don't resent them for not offering, but it is a little bitter sweet when I get the 7:00PM call to come and help track. My one buddy took a pretty nice 8 out of there last year, actually expired behind the church. I can go in to shed hunt and found three arrows in there, but no bone this spring.
> 
> Small world isn't it!!
> 
> Joe


My wife has gone to Cabelas/Bass Pro with me and has seen trophy class deer before. She never comments but for her to stop one day and say to me now that's a big deer and be amazed that tells you something. This was years ago but yes there is some big deer in there. Sometimes you get a fallen tree that allows the deer to escape, however for me I have only harvested does from the tract I am allowed the hunt. I have seen some big boys but never fortunate to take one. One year I was after a 160+ class deer and had him broadside at 10 yards with the full moon lighting up his vitals but it was 10-15 minutes before shooting hours and he ended up walking through. The following week a friend of mine who works for animal control got the call it was road kill right off 322.


----------



## nicko

Just was awarded my last tags for 5C so I am set on tags. No need this year for me to drive to the Chesco courthouse for the OTC tags but I did enjoy the times I did stand in line with other hunters and chat. 

I've been running behind all year so far on my preparations. I still need to get out and hang two stands but I know where I am putting them. I'm finally getting back into a good shooting routine too. Work and the new pup have sucked up a lot of time I normally would have been able to spend on preseason prep work. I put new strings on the GT500 and Pulse and the GT500 is once again automatic. Stands will probably go up tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> My wife has gone to Cabelas/Bass Pro with me and has seen trophy class deer before. She never comments but for her to stop one day and say to me now that's a big deer and be amazed that tells you something. This was years ago but yes there is some big deer in there. Sometimes you get a fallen tree that allows the deer to escape, however for me I have only harvested does from the tract I am allowed the hunt. I have seen some big boys but never fortunate to take one. One year I was after a 160+ class deer and had him broadside at 10 yards with the full moon lighting up his vitals but it was 10-15 minutes before shooting hours and he ended up walking through. The following week a friend of mine who works for animal control got the call it was road kill right off 322.


Wonder if we share the same buddy, initials A.S. - if so ask him about the 11-point that was hit on Monday 8/15 on 322 in the westbound sound of 322, in front of the old Family Fun Spot. I am almost certain he got the call to retrieve it - another 150+ falls victim to a vehicle - unfortunately the guy lives across the street from me is the person who hit it...the buck died and I think it just about killed his F150 too - the thing looked like it was in a trash compactor.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just was awarded my last tags for 5C so I am set on tags. No need this year for me to drive to the Chesco courthouse for the OTC tags but I did enjoy the times I did stand in line with other hunters and chat.
> 
> I've been running behind all year so far on my preparations. I still need to get out and hang two stands but I know where I am putting them. I'm finally getting back into a good shooting routine too. Work and the new pup have sucked up a lot of time I normally would have been able to spend on preseason prep work. I put new strings on the GT500 and Pulse and the GT500 is once again automatic. Stands will probably go up tomorrow.


Congrats - still waiting on confirmation of mine - if I don't get it by the end of the day today, I'm sending again to be safe. What's the worse that happens I get 4 tags???

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Agree 100%.There's a lengthy thread on another board about taking running shots at deer.It amazes me how people justify poor choices.I don't have any issues with AR's being legal as long as they have a magazine limit even though I have no interest in using one.The truth is,a pump or lever in the wrong hands is just as bad.Santucci is a full-fledged horses bagonia and he has the papers to prove it.That entire organization is an embarrassment to anyone that considers themselves a hunter.
> 
> It's not being an elitist Joe.It simple common sense and practical ethics.When I encounter a guy carrying a 760 jamaster with a cheap bushnell scope on top of see-thru mounts,I instantly have bad feeling about the guy.Elitist?Yes but I can't help the way I feel.


I agree with everything you said. I do feel more comfortable if it's a Tasco though:tongue:


----------



## Matt Musto

vonfoust said:


> Santucci will have a spot at the table with the new deer advisory group. Can't remember what they are calling it, but it is a group they have put together to advise on the next deer management plan.
> Every time he is quoted I just see the guy that buys his license a week before hunting season and heads out to 'the ole tree stump I've been going to for 30 years'.


I think Santucci is Sproulman. Where did that crazy nut go?


----------



## Matt Musto

Octoberjohn said:


> How many properties covering how many acres will you be hunting this year? I have access to four or five different sections of private ground here in 2D that all connect. All in all it is probably in area of 600+ consecutive acres, but I am not the only person that hunts these areas. I'm usually pretty good during archery season and don't run into anybody else, but gun season is a whole different ballgame.
> 
> 
> What are your personal goals? My main focus this fall here at home is to try and my 9 year old son on a buck with the crossbow. I am hoping that I can find a decent buck as well but I'm not sure about how much time I'm going to have to hunt.
> 
> Are you hunting strictly PA or will you be hunting other states? I'm heading to Iowa with TyePSU in early November!!
> 
> 
> Do you have a specific buck you are after from your scouting? My trail cams have found probably 4 different bucks that I would shoot without hesitation. My last card pull had a new buck show up and he may become my focus for the season here at home. I'm going to move my cameras around this week to try and get some better pics of him but he is a very good buck for my area. Here is the best pic I have got of him so far.
> View attachment 4684809


That looks like a real big 7 pointer! I'd hunt that buck too!


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> I think Santucci is Sproulman. Where did that crazy nut go?



Sproulman was a hoot.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats - still waiting on confirmation of mine - if I don't get it by the end of the day today, I'm sending again to be safe. What's the worse that happens I get 4 tags???
> 
> Joe


 Joe, did you mail yours to the Chester County Courthouse? That is where I sent mine and I just put them in the mail on Monday of this week. Tags are going slower as the week wears on so I'm guessing they had a big influx of envelopes at the beginning of this week and they are working them down.


----------



## jacobh

I still haven't received my other 2.... They issued me one and cashed my check for 3..... When I asked last week they said we will look into it. Nothing has happened yet


----------



## grnxlt

jacobh said:


> I still haven't received my other 2.... They issued me one and cashed my check for 3..... When I asked last week they said we will look into it. Nothing has happened yet


I haven't received my 2nd doe tag either


----------



## nick060200

9K tags left for 5C and 5D.
im gonna go monday morning OTC. but next week i guarantee they sell out. planning on getting 4 tags, but i'd be happy with 2.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, did you mail yours to the Chester County Courthouse? That is where I sent mine and I just put them in the mail on Monday of this week. Tags are going slower as the week wears on so I'm guessing they had a big influx of envelopes at the beginning of this week and they are working them down.


Delco courthouse


----------



## jacobh

No I sent 3 applications in 1 envelope with a check for 3 tags. They gave me one tag and cashed my check for 3 LOL. Is that how yours was?



QUOTE=grnxlt;1093480905]I haven't received my 2nd doe tag either[/QUOTE]


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

I have to send in for 5D tonight, I work Monday and Tuesday and am willing to bet they'll be gone before wednesday. Think i'll still make it by mail if I send tonight?


----------



## nicko

I received my 1st tag for 5C in the mail last week and I received my 3A tag in the mail a couple weeks after it was processed. 

Hope they get you squared away with your tags Scott.


----------



## nicko

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> I have to send in for 5D tonight, I work Monday and Tuesday and am willing to bet they'll be gone before wednesday. Think i'll still make it by mail if I send tonight?


Gonna be close. The start of OTC sales will pull workers away from a desk where they could be processing mailed in applications. When I have bought OTC tags, there was always a steady stream of hunters in line to buy tags.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

nicko said:


> Gonna be close. The start of OTC sales will pull workers away from a desk where they could be processing mailed in applications. When I have bought OTC tags, there was always a steady stream of hunters in line to buy tags.


well heres to hoping, i'm sending them to lancaster so maybe they'll get them done


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> Wonder if we share the same buddy, initials A.S. - if so ask him about the 11-point that was hit on Monday 8/15 on 322 in the westbound sound of 322, in front of the old Family Fun Spot. I am almost certain he got the call to retrieve it - another 150+ falls victim to a vehicle - unfortunately the guy lives across the street from me is the person who hit it...the buck died and I think it just about killed his F150 too - the thing looked like it was in a trash compactor.
> 
> Joe


Yes that is him. We used to shot together a Delaware County Field and Stream. Like you said small world.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Nick I'll never use them so it dosent really matter too much but weird they cashed a check for 3 and only gave one


UOTE=nicko;1093482441]I received my 1st tag for 5C in the mail last week and I received my 3A tag in the mail a couple weeks after it was processed. 

Hope they get you squared away with your tags Scott.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

Got this in a Facebook feed.


----------



## nick060200

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> well heres to hoping, i'm sending them to lancaster so maybe they'll get them done


im going to the courthouse monday 1st thing if you want to PM me your info i'll get you your tags. we can meet up at some point and i'll give them to you. i'm also picking some up for my uncle. last year when i went i bought for me and my uncle and i just had his tag number and DL number and they sold me his tags. so just PM me if interested.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nick060200 said:


> im going to the courthouse monday 1st thing if you want to PM me your info i'll get you your tags. we can meet up at some point and i'll give them to you. i'm also picking some up for my uncle. last year when i went i bought for me and my uncle and i just had his tag number and DL number and they sold me his tags. so just PM me if interested.


Nice offer!!

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

my checks have been cashed and my tags awarded but I still haven't gotten them in the mail. Not worried but I do think the local courthouses in SEPA are slammed right now.


----------



## KMiha

I feel like the lucky one with getting doe tags. I sent out for five, put them in the mailbox the Thursday before the first, they probably got there Saturday, processed Monday and it showed awarded on Tuesday. Received all five in the mail last week. I probably won't use them all, plan on shooting two to three over a few different properties and I have 3 properties in 5C and 3 in 5D.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> my checks have been cashed and my tags awarded but I still haven't gotten them in the mail. Not worried but I do think the local courthouses in SEPA are slammed right now.[/QUOTE.
> 
> I mailed my applications to the Chesco courthouse just this Monday afternoon and they were processed today. I think tag sales slowed down a bit this week but come Monday for start of OTC sales, they're gonna go fast.


----------



## nicko

Less than 9,000 tags left in both 5C and 5D.

5C	70000	61285	8715
5D	30000	21205	8795


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4688921


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4688921


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Less than 9,000 tags left in both 5C and 5D.
> 
> 5C	70000	61285	8715
> 5D	30000	21205	8795


Holy Crap! I slacked on getting 5D tags. I need 2 for doe. Should I send the apps in the mail on Saturday morning or head to the court courthouse Monday morning? I can't believe 5D is that low already:sad:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Holy Crap! I slacked on getting 5D tags. I need 2 for doe. Should I send the apps in the mail on Saturday morning or head to the court courthouse Monday morning? I can't believe 5D is that low already:sad:


Id go in person at this point. If mine aren't awarded by the end of the day today, I'll be there on Monday.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Id go in person at this point. If mine aren't awarded by the end of the day today, I'll be there on Monday.
> 
> Joe


Yeah that's what I was thinking. They may not even get to the courthouse until Monday afternoon in the mail.


----------



## PSU Joe

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. They may not even get to the courthouse until Monday afternoon in the mail.


See you guys in line on Monday morning. I need 5D as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> See you guys in line on Monday morning. I need 5D as well.


Remember you can buy any WMU at any county courthouse...

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Matt I'd spin right to the courthouse beings u work so close....:wink:



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1093509889]Holy Crap! I slacked on getting 5D tags. I need 2 for doe. Should I send the apps in the mail on Saturday morning or head to the court courthouse Monday morning? I can't believe 5D is that low already:sad:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Remember you can buy any WMU at any county courthouse...
> 
> Joe


Which courthouse chesco, Delco, or montco do you guys think will get me out the quickest on monday morning? I've been so busy I didn't think about it until now and I only got a 4c tag.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Agreed with the other guys. At this point, I wouldn't mail in an application. OTC sales are going to wipe the remaining tags out quickly. Definitely go to a courthouse in person if you can or have somebody go for you.


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> Which courthouse chesco, Delco, or montco do you guys think will get me out the quickest on monday morning? I've been so busy I didn't think about it until now and I only got a 4c tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I waited in line for 45 minutes at the chesco courthouse last year for OTC tags but I got there later in the day too. Try to get there as soon as they open and you should be fine whichever location you choose.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> I waited in line for 45 minutes at the chesco courthouse last year for OTC tags but I got there later in the day too. Try to get there as soon as they open and you should be fine whichever location you choose.


What office do you go to?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> What office do you go to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Chesco (chester county courthouse - the one on Market Street).


----------



## schlep1967

nicko said:


> Got this in a Facebook feed.


And yet according to most on here PGC has ruined hunting in PA.


----------



## jacobh

They get these numbers from the PGC..... I'll leave it at that


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Holy Crap! I slacked on getting 5D tags. I need 2 for doe. Should I send the apps in the mail on Saturday morning or head to the court courthouse Monday morning? I can't believe 5D is that low already:sad:


Me too. I'll be heading to Doylestown first thing Monday morning to grab a 5C and 5D tag.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> Which courthouse chesco, Delco, or montco do you guys think will get me out the quickest on monday morning? I've been so busy I didn't think about it until now and I only got a 4c tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I just called media, they said they plan to have two people processing applications on Monday as opposed to the normal just one. My guess is media will get you in and out faster I guess it really depends on where you work in the timing to get to and from there.


----------



## BucksBeware

I have all my tags at last!! I had been waiting on my 3 5C tags since August 1st from Delaware County treasurer, they were recently awarded. I now have 4 tags for 5D & 3 for 5C. However, due to the long wait I had sent in another envelope this past Monday morning, not sure if those tags will be awarded now, I hope not as some of you other guys need them.


----------



## nicko

I have 1 tag for 3A and 3 tags for 5C. I don't forsee myself using all of them but I'll see how the season goes. My freezer is just about empty right now so the season is starting up just in time.


----------



## Billy H

Ridiculous. Who needs 5, 6,7,8 deer.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> I just called media, they said they plan to have two people processing applications on Monday as opposed to the normal just one. My guess is media will get you in and out faster I guess it really depends on where you work in the timing to get to and from there.


Thanks. Media or West Chester is about the same for me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> Ridiculous. Who needs 5, 6,7,8 deer.


I grew up fairly poor before my dad won a union grievance, and then we were just ok. I remember in the 1980s when 5 or 6 deer fed the family all year.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Tomorrow is the big day for the elk drawing. Hoping one of the members on here gets lucky.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hope it's me!


----------



## Matt Musto

12 preference points here, actually this year wouldn't be such a great year to draw for me, but I'll take it if it happens.


----------



## goathillinpa

This is the first year I ever sent in. Good luck to all who entered.


----------



## Mathias

Up north for a spell. Clover plot is coming in nicely. Bought fertilizer today and seed for another approx 1/4 acre plot i hope to finish tomorrow. I was cutting on the tractor and drove past the remnants of my small barn, 3 walls and a swayed roof, when I saw something inside. A big doe was taking advantage of the shade inside. We saw 30+ deer right below the house last night in the valley, a few real nice bucks too. None showed on camera.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> 12 preference points here, actually this year wouldn't be such a great year to draw for me, but I'll take it if it happens.


You bet! That's awesome, Matt. Hope you draw it. All of a sudden PA and KY have rocketed to the top as far as trophy potential goes. Ironically I have 12 pts in CO, 7 in AZ, just burned 6 in WY and I've never got a PP in PA, the state in which I reside. Dumb. Really dumb. Lol!


----------



## buck513

ok i see some of you guys say you have checked to see if your tags have been processed. may checks have been cash from both times but i still dont have tags.how do you find out if they have been processed?


----------



## jacobh

https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/start.php

Go on here go to buy license and follow instructions


----------



## buck513

thanks did it. they said my first tag for 2-D was issued on 7-11 and my second tag issued on 8-4. so i should assume they will get here.? :confused2:


jacobh said:


> https://www.pa.wildlifelicense.com/start.php
> 
> Go on here go to buy license and follow instructions


----------



## jacobh

Hhhhmmmm the one from July Id ask about. They should have a number to call where is was processed on that page.


----------



## nicko

Any thoughts on why this buck is doing this leg shake/tremble? I have 4 vids of him and his front legs are doing this in 3 of them.

https://youtu.be/jQEmA3dmNGk


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Ridiculous. Who needs 5, 6,7,8 deer.


Some families can knock back 5 deer a year. I eat 2 deer myself per year.


----------



## buck513

guess ill do that on monday theyare closed now 
Thanks Buck



jacobh said:


> Hhhhmmmm the one from July Id ask about. They should have a number to call where is was processed on that page.


----------



## NEDYARB

you are ridiculous for making such an ignorant statement.Some people feed their families.Some guys hunt private property and have way to many does.I fall into both categories.I usually take 4 or 5 deer every year. Not one lb of meat is wasted.I have been out of deer meat for a month.Luckily my buddy shot a couple elk last year and hooked me up.I prefer wild game over store bought every time.You don't know me,my priorities, or how many deer I have on the properties i hunt. So don't make ridiculous statements.


----------



## jacobh

Anytime buck..... Maybe u forgot to put a stamp on the envelope?


----------



## Billy H

That's right I forgot about those that hunt to sustain thier family. Forgive my ridiculousness.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Any thoughts on why this buck is doing this leg shake/tremble? I have 4 vids of him and his front legs are doing this in 3 of them.
> 
> https://youtu.be/jQEmA3dmNGk


He's nervous thinking about your gt500?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

i think he's just twitching to get the flys off.


----------



## WAH0918

I will be there first thing Monday morning also. Bad timing for the doe tags, I got laid off right before the end of July and was hesitant to spend any un-necessary money. Was worried they would sell out, but it looks like should be ok for Monday morning. Been watching the count and sweating it. Good luck to everyone still needing to purchase, hope we all get what we're needing.




nicko said:


> I waited in line for 45 minutes at the chesco courthouse last year for OTC tags but I got there later in the day too. Try to get there as soon as they open and you should be fine whichever location you choose.


----------



## Billy H

WAH0918 said:


> I will be there first thing Monday morning also. Bad timing for the doe tags, I got laid off right before the end of July and was hesitant to spend any un-necessary money. Was worried they would sell out, but it looks like should be ok for Monday morning. Been watching the count and sweating it. Good luck to everyone still needing to purchase, hope we all get what we're needing.


Yes good luck. Especially those that really need the meat to get by. Let's not be greedy and leave some tags for those less fortunate, and those managing thier spreads in the special regs areas, as I am sure the tag curtailment put a hurting on some folks. Here's hoping for stuffed license holders and full freezers this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's official...I didn't get mine so I or someone from my family, will be in line for me on Monday.

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

Well I have 2 for 5c and 1 for 5d, I am happy. The spot I was hoping to hunt backing up to French Creek was squashed, a vegan helps pay the bills and they were against the idea. Guess i will still enjoy the public land i have scouted.

Brian


----------



## jacobh

Well Joe they still owe me 2 tags. They already cashed the check. If there's a way to do it u can have those two. I'm not sure what's going on Id have to call again


----------



## 12-Ringer

Reminder county offices open at 8:30am and close at 4:30pm.

Joe


----------



## WAH0918

Thank you. I was thinking they opened at 9:00. 

One other question I was thinking about. Do you have to fill out the cards that are at the county office, or can you print out and bring the applications already filled out? Last year I went, not knowing anything about it, and had to fill out the card applications for each tag I requested, would be simpler and quicker if I could go with the one you can print out and pre fill prior to getting there.




12-Ringer said:


> Reminder county offices open at 8:30am and close at 4:30pm.
> 
> Joe


----------



## jacobh

U just take them in filled out hand them to them and give them a check or money order


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have mine filled out with the check ready to go.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Definitely go with your applications filled out.


----------



## WAH0918

10-4. Thanks


----------



## Mathias

Went for an evening Ranger ride. Deer galore and lots of fawn :happy:


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I see a chester county resident drew a bull tag, anybody from here?? 
Congrats to the winners.


----------



## NEDYARB

HNTRDAVE said:


> I see a chester county resident drew a bull tag, anybody from here??
> Congrats to the winners.


how can you view who got drawn?


----------



## PAbigbear

NEDYARB said:


> how can you view who got drawn?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubve69LX8TE

or if you're on facebook, elk county outfitters has a list.


----------



## primal-bow

PAbigbear said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubve69LX8TE
> 
> or if you're on facebook, elk county outfitters has a list.


cool video.


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> Got to love Ohio , its amazing what happens when you give deer some age .
> View attachment 4609610
> View attachment 4609618


Pope, when you get back from your ban can you update us with some Ohio pics?


----------



## NEDYARB

thanks pabigbear.


----------



## Mathias

Gotta love Bradford County on a rainy Sunday. Deer & turkeys everywhere.


----------



## Diggler1220

Anyone have any experience with AvalancheLand.com (Joe Kuzneski). It's a hunting land leasing company in SW PA.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'll be at Chesco Courthouse this morning; anyone else?


----------



## WAH0918

I'm here now, already a good 30 people in line



12-Ringer said:


> I'll be at Chesco Courthouse this morning; anyone else?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Me too where at in line. I'm across form the far corner or Mitch's...off white checker polo and gray dockers


----------



## WAH0918

8:44 - still outside, about 10 back from the door, behind a lady in a pink shirt and her daughter


----------



## WAH0918

Im wearing blue jeans, black t shirt, yellow shoes, unshaven bald head, lol. If you see me, my names Willie



12-Ringer said:


> Me too where at in line.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ju -jitsu shirt?


----------



## WAH0918

Directly behind him


----------



## fap1800

Anyone at the Doylestown courthouse? How are the lines? I couldn't make it this morning and am now watching the 5C tags drop quite quickly. I might be able to get out of work for a long lunch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got here at Chesco 8:10, just made it into the building, line is still down the block.


----------



## WAH0918

Chester County - in line @ 8:00ish, stepped up to the counter around 8:40/8:45. Walked out line still at least 3/4 way down the block. Good luck Joe, anyone else standing in lines this morning.


----------



## nick060200

there was really no line at the delco courthouse this morning. they were already selling tags before 8am. got everything i needed. in and out by 8:10


----------



## WAH0918

Mis typed there, stepped up to the counter around 9:40/9:45, not 8:40/8:45



WAH0918 said:


> Chester County - in line @ 8:00ish, stepped up to the counter around 8:40/8:45. Walked out line still at least 3/4 way down the block. Good luck Joe, anyone else standing in lines this morning.


----------



## WAH0918

Quite the opposite @ Chester County



nick060200 said:


> there was really no line at the delco courthouse this morning. they were already selling tags before 8am. got everything i needed. in and out by 8:10


----------



## Matt Musto

I got to Montgomery County Courthouse at 8:44 AM. Got 2 doe tags by 9:20 AM. Line was backed up to the elevator. Saw guys getting one tag and some getting close to 20.


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubve69LX8TE
> 
> or if you're on facebook, elk county outfitters has a list.


Thanks for posting that. Couple things I noticed. Some towns had multiple residents draw tags for elk. I wonder what the odds are like for this to happen? Also a Virginia Resident seems to draw a tag every year.

4 tags for St. Marys residents ????????
2 for State College
2 for Punxetawny
2 for Butler
2 for Mohntan
2 for Danville
2 for Newport
There were also 2 people drawn that were in attendance at the live drawing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's of two hours and 20 minutes to get my 2 tags for 5C. I stepped out of the courthouse building at 10:25 and the line was all the way down the block to the corner (The longest that have been all morning ) 

At this pace I'm guessing 5C might be sold out by the end of the day today. We started the day with about 6700 and when I left it was about 4500.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

5C is at 3,500 right now according to PGC's website. At this rate it might be sold out by mid afternoon.


----------



## nick060200

5C will be gone today, 5D will be gone by Wednesday at the latest


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Me too where at in line. I'm across form the far corner or Mitch's...off white checker polo and gray dockers


You guys were ahead of me. Couldn't get there until right around 8:30am and was probably 100 back. Finally walked out of there at 10:55am.


----------



## KMiha

Glad to hear everyone is getting their tags. Minus waiting in long lines, that part doesn't sound fun. At least ya got your tags.


----------



## WAH0918

12-Ringer said:


> Me too where at in line. I'm across form the far corner or Mitch's...off white checker polo and gray dockers


Dang - didn't notice the description of what you were wearing while i was there. Was/am having many issues with AT on my phone, between wanting to throw me into enhanced mode, or this darn insistent pop up that keeps popping up telling me the site is locked, d/l some entertaining app, i kept having to refresh or back up and try again. When I'd finally get to were i could post or read, i tried to do it as quick as possible to avoid the popup. Apologies, if i would have seen what you were wearing, i would have at least looked you up when i came out. you must have been only 20 or so people behind me, if you were at the far corner of mitch's, i was probably around the midway point of that building at that time. There was a guy in a light blue shirt, if i remember correctly, standing out of the line, nearer the curb, and noticed he just kept looking at me. Thought maybe that was you, and asked him, but he just said real quick he wasn't then looked away. I had paid the parking meter until 10:00, thinking that was going to be plenty of time, I ended up having like only 7 minutes to spare when it was all said and done. The guy 2 people behind me, he had only paid until 9:30, he was pretty much screwed before we even got into the building.

Hopefully everyone who needed 5C is there today, doesn't look like those will last through the end of the day today. 5D should make the end of the day, but, they're going quick. Glad i was there this morning, and didn't procrastinate thinking they would last. Crazy!!!!!


----------



## WAH0918

You got there about 25 minutes or so after I did, but left over an hour later after I did. I thought it might have sped up a little as it went on. But, there was a guy in front of me, he was already at the counter when i walked in to the actual office, and he was still there when i walked out. Not sure how many people he was buying for, but, i saw the lady print out at least 3 very long lines of tags. The lady that waited on me, took care of at least 6 people in the amount of time he was at that window. And at least one of the people in front of me bought for 2 CID #'s. i guess i can understand buying for someone else, to help someone out, but to me, that was a bit ridiculous. Guess it's no different than if they all rode together, and were all in line together, I dunno, but he was at that 1 window the entire time i was in there.




PSU Joe said:


> You guys were ahead of me. Couldn't get there until right around 8:30am and was probably 100 back. Finally walked out of there at 10:55am.


----------



## WAH0918

I kept thinking to myself, how many times have i used the excuse with my wife, that i didn't care to go somewhere because of the long lines - not really an excuse, as i truly can't stand long lines. But, if she would have seen me this morning, calm and not ready to chew someone up, I wouldn't have been able to use that reasoning any more, she would have always been able to counter argue with this morning as an example.



KMiha said:


> Glad to hear everyone is getting their tags. Minus waiting in long lines, that part doesn't sound fun. At least ya got your tags.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> some getting close to 20.


Thats what I like to hear. Hopefully those with multiple tags can take out a nice portion of that pesky nice crop of fawns this year.


----------



## nick060200

yup 5C will be sold out by COB


----------



## pope1250

Just moved to the area a few weeks ago , boy places are hard to find to hunt .


----------



## Applebag

I forgot to post this. First buck pic of the year. He's young though. Lots of potential at least!


----------



## Applebag

Who am I kidding. If he walks under me he's getting shafted.


----------



## davydtune

Applebag said:


> Who am I kidding. If he walks under me he's getting shafted.


:laugh:

Go get him!


----------



## nicko

pope1250 said:


> Just moved to the area a few weeks ago , boy places are hard to find to hunt .


Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## nicko

Wow! Glad I mailed in for my tags instead of going to the courthouse today. The first day of OTC tags was never like this in years past. Good to hear you guys who waited in the long lines were taken care of.

104 tags left in 5C as of 3:23 pm. This is nuts that almost 7,000 tags will be gone in less than 1 day.


----------



## nicko

Down to 57.


----------



## nicko

26.


----------



## nicko

SOLD OUT at 3:27pm.


----------



## EXsystem

*PA Jeep for Sale*

I am probably going to get booted from this thread but I figure I might be able to spark some local interest.:wink: I have a 2004 Jeep Liberty for sale. I owned this vehicle since 2005 and over the past few years I have been using as a novelty (3rd) vehicle and doing some upgrades on the way.

*One hiccup -I misplaced the title and currently have a replacement on order*, should take 7-10 days to get back.

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5738013164.html

I am looking for Kelly Blue book price of *$4295* which does not include the upgrades which were added. PM me with any questions


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> sold out at 3:27pm.


yup


----------



## HNTRDAVE

5c went fast! Wow!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

EXsystem said:


> I am probably going to get booted from this thread but I figure I might be able to spark some local interest.:wink: I have a 2004 Jeep Liberty for sale. I owned this vehicle since 2005 and over the past few years I have been using as a novelty (3rd) vehicle and doing some upgrades on the way.
> 
> *One hiccup -I misplaced the title and currently have a replacement on order*, should take 7-10 days to get back.
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/5738013164.html
> 
> I am looking for Kelly Blue book price of *$4295* which does not include the upgrades which were added. PM me with any questions


Nice jeep. I believe I have seen it on media bypass?


----------



## EXsystem

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice jeep. I believe I have seen it on media bypass?


Yep that's my hunting grounds.


----------



## Quakertownrich

Went down to Doylestown this morning, luckily. On the way down it said 4000 in 5C available...now all sold out...crazy! At least I got mine!


----------



## EXsystem

*Suburbia bucks*

Check out some of my suburbia friends.

Prince George (Making of a crown but not king worthy yet)
Mr. Trash Talker (looks like he has another main beam on his right side?)
Donald Trump (Fat, old and a bad dew)


----------



## Applebag

EXsystem said:


> Check out some of my suburbia friends.
> 
> Prince George (Making of a crown but not king worthy yet)
> Mr. Trash Talker (looks like he has another main beam on his right side?)
> Donald Trump (Fat, old and a bad dew)


Probably a bad idea to advise that you shoot Donald Trump... Besides... If you leave him in there he might put up a big wall and make it a high fence dreamland!


----------



## EXsystem

Applebag said:


> Probably a bad idea to advise that you shoot Donald Trump... Besides... If you leave him in there he might put up a big wall and make it a high fence dreamland!


Its a no win situation.... Ok let the bashing begin.


----------



## Applebag

:behindsof

I take no part in any bashing. You're on your own buddy! haha


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope1250 said:


> Just moved to the area a few weeks ago , boy places are hard to find to hunt .


What area?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Thats what I like to hear. Hopefully those with multiple tags can take out a nice portion of that pesky nice crop of fawns this year.


There was a guy in front of me who bought 32 tags. He hunts on a lease in Radnor and was buying them for members of the leasE. I think there was something like 10-12 different CID numbers. Needless to say he wasn't as popular when he stepped up to the window as ihe was when he was standing in line telling stories.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> You guys were ahead of me. Couldn't get there until right around 8:30am and was probably 100 back. Finally walked out of there at 10:55am.


Stinks...would have been nice to meet up. We were far apart, we may have even been upstairs in the room at the same time. If so I was the guy standing off to the side because they took my check and envelope in the back.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> There was a guy in front of me who bought 32 tags. He hunts on a lease in Radnor and was buying them for members of the leasE. I think there was something like 10-12 different CID numbers. Needless to say he wasn't as popular when he stepped up to the window as ihe was when he was standing in line telling stories.
> 
> Joe


I know it's a dead horse but they need to limit how many tags one individual can get. It just encourages the call em all mentality. 

But I rest my case. No sense rehashing that for the umpteenth time.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

EXsystem said:


> Yep that's my hunting grounds.


Saw a dead buck on bypass Saturday morning on my way into work at 5am, coming home at 230 pm his antlers were cut off.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I know it's a dead horse but they need to limit how many tags one individual can get. It just encourages the call em all mentality.
> 
> But I rest my case. No sense rehashing that for the umpteenth time.


Agreed Billy. But as long as the special reg areas are viewed as problem areas, I can't see this ever changing.


----------



## jacobh

Each person should get one for tag with a license when u buy it. Then u should beable to apply for 1 more for a specific area and that's it. That's how Md works. U get your doe tags with your general license


----------



## Charman03

pope1250 said:


> Just moved to the area a few weeks ago , boy places are hard to find to hunt .


Welcome to Pa. I'm sure if you knock on doors you'll find somewhere to hunt.


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Welcome to Pa. I'm sure if you knock on doors you'll find somewhere to hunt.


I suspect this "new member" has plenty of places to hunt in the area.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Each person should get one for tag with a license when u buy it. Then u should beable to apply for 1 more for a specific area and that's it. That's how Md works. U get your doe tags with your general license


Raise the cost of licenses $6.90 and include a doe tag with each one, you choose the WMU when you buy your license. Open bonus tags 8/1 for residents and 8/8 for non-residents allowing hunters to mail in or purchase in person. Double the cost for a bonus tag and limit them two per license.


Win, win, win....

But hey, that makes a little sense


----------



## jacobh

Amen Joe!!! Not sure why so many think making it mandatory to turn in all tags are so hard used or not. We can go onto a site and find if your tag was awarded why can't they use that same system so u can type into it whether it was used or not? If it's not filled out u don't get another license


----------



## PAbigbear

pope1250 said:


> Just moved to the area a few weeks ago , boy places are hard to find to hunt .


Did you come from another state? If so, some of our rules and regs can be confusing. There's another thread on here debating the effectiveness of an ozonics. Be advised they are not legal to use here.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Did you come from another state? If so, some of our rules and regs can be confusing. There's another thread on here debating the effectiveness of an ozonics. Be advised they are not legal to use here.


 .


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Amen Joe!!! Not sure why so many think making it mandatory to turn in all tags are so hard used or not. We can go onto a site and find if your tag was awarded why can't they use that same system so u can type into it whether it was used or not? If it's not filled out u don't get another license


I agree Scott and have been in favor of this for a few years. But the fallback argument from the PGC is that it costs them $0.70 every time somebody reports a tag on-line and the cost to require all tags be reported whether filled or not would be cost prohibitive. If they could build that $0.70 fee into the cost of every general license, doe tag, bear tag, and turkey tag sold, it would pay for itself. 

The PGC groused last year about how abysmal the reporting rate was on tags but they have done nothing to address it. And I'm done railing on them for it. If they don't care enough to enforce their own laws, I'm not going to worry about whether or not anybody reports their filled tags. Maybe when the reporting rate drops below 20% they'll finally do something. Until then, it's on them.


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Raise the cost of licenses $6.90 and include a doe tag with each one, you choose the WMU when you buy your license. Open bonus tags 8/1 for residents and 8/8 for non-residents allowing hunters to mail in or purchase in person. Double the cost for a bonus tag and limit them two per license.
> 
> 
> Win, win, win....
> 
> But hey, that makes a little sense


Does make sense, I would be up for that or something similar.
Would be about as popular as Gary Alt in the mid 90's though.

Brian


----------



## 138104

pope1250 said:


> Just moved to the area a few weeks ago , boy places are hard to find to hunt .


Welcome to the thread! Most of the guys are decent, but watch out for pope125. If you don't hold out for 200" deer on heavily pressured game lands, you are part of the problem in PA.

Oh, he also tends to forget this is a PA thread and posts pictures from his $1M per year lease in OH.


----------



## Bridger Bowhunt

New poster here. SEPA hunter just getting my feet wet with 3 years using a bow. Looking forward to a good season!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bridger Bowhunt said:


> New poster here. SEPA hunter just getting my feet wet with 3 years using a bow. Looking forward to a good season!


Nice....welcome aboard.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Bridger Bowhunt said:


> New poster here. SEPA hunter just getting my feet wet with 3 years using a bow. Looking forward to a good season!


Good luck!! Welcome to the party.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WAH0918 said:


> Dang - didn't notice the description of what you were wearing while i was there. Was/am having many issues with AT on my phone, between wanting to throw me into enhanced mode, or this darn insistent pop up that keeps popping up telling me the site is locked, d/l some entertaining app, i kept having to refresh or back up and try again. When I'd finally get to were i could post or read, i tried to do it as quick as possible to avoid the popup. Apologies, if i would have seen what you were wearing, i would have at least looked you up when i came out. you must have been only 20 or so people behind me, if you were at the far corner of mitch's, i was probably around the midway point of that building at that time. There was a guy in a light blue shirt, if i remember correctly, standing out of the line, nearer the curb, and noticed he just kept looking at me. Thought maybe that was you, and asked him, but he just said real quick he wasn't then looked away. I had paid the parking meter until 10:00, thinking that was going to be plenty of time, I ended up having like only 7 minutes to spare when it was all said and done. The guy 2 people behind me, he had only paid until 9:30, he was pretty much screwed before we even got into the building.
> 
> Hopefully everyone who needed 5C is there today, doesn't look like those will last through the end of the day today. 5D should make the end of the day, but, they're going quick. Glad i was there this morning, and didn't procrastinate thinking they would last. Crazy!!!!!


Yeah, that's blue shirt guy was a bit of a creeper. Other people mentioned it in line as well


----------



## pope1250

nicko said:


> I suspect this "new member" has plenty of places to hunt in the area.


Have not found a place yet , maybe since there seems to be so many deer in the area and I see where people are buying 30 tags this area must be over run with deer .


----------



## pope1250

PAbigbear said:


> Did you come from another state? If so, some of our rules and regs can be confusing. There's another thread on here debating the effectiveness of an ozonics. Be advised they are not legal to use here.


Whats and Ozonics ? New to hunting .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope1250 said:


> Have not found a place yet , maybe since there seems to be so many deer in the area and I see where people are buying 30 tags this area must be over run with deer .





pope1250 said:


> Whats and Ozonics ? New to hunting .


Forgive my ignorance Bob, I was on vacation last week and have been super busy at work. Is there some inside joke going on that I missed?


----------



## PAbigbear

He got banned, again. So he created this username.


----------



## jacobh

Does it cost anything to put awarded up on the website? I just don't understand why it would cost anything for people to go on and write used or unused on that site next to the tag number that the courthouse put on there. When I say people I mean the hunter himself then they do not need to pay someone to do it



QUOTE=nicko;1093652489]I agree Scott and have been in favor of this for a few years. But the fallback argument from the PGC is that it costs them $0.70 every time somebody reports a tag on-line and the cost to require all tags be reported whether filled or not would be cost prohibitive. If they could build that $0.70 fee into the cost of every general license, doe tag, bear tag, and turkey tag sold, it would pay for itself. 

The PGC groused last year about how abysmal the reporting rate was on tags but they have done nothing to address it. And I'm done railing on them for it. If they don't care enough to enforce their own laws, I'm not going to worry about whether or not anybody reports their filled tags. Maybe when the reporting rate drops below 20% they'll finally do something. Until then, it's on them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4708177
all of the heat this summer helped the NWSG immensly
View attachment 4708185
the recent rains and some fertilizer helped the new clover too.


----------



## KMiha

Is that a Turkey in there Mathias? 

Plots look good.


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> He got banned, again. So he created this username.


Oh, I see. Just read back through, looks like a new member....


----------



## Mathias

KMiha said:


> Is that a Turkey in there Mathias?
> 
> Plots look good.


Just a cheapo deke. I get coyote pics in there routinely, I was hoping it would bring one in to investigate….


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Stinks...would have been nice to meet up. We were far apart, we may have even been upstairs in the room at the same time. If so I was the guy standing off to the side because they took my check and envelope in the back.


May have passed in the room. I did the same - first time a check saved me that kind of time. I was wearing a very bright yellow t-shirt and a Penn State hat. Was an interesting time waiting in line listening to the stories guys were telling. Glad I went yesterday as I needed to get my boys a tag for each 5C and 5D.


----------



## vonfoust

PAbigbear said:


> Did you come from another state? If so, some of our rules and regs can be confusing. There's another thread on here debating the effectiveness of an ozonics. Be advised they are not legal to use here.


That's funny right there!


----------



## Matt Musto

Pictures are through my binos about 175 yards away. This is a big mature 10 that is within 500 yards of my stand but I don't think his core area is on my property. Could possibly come over once the velvet comes off and most likely will come through during the rut if he makes it. I will attempt to kill this buck as well if given the opportunity. I'm guessing him in the mid 140's, 4.5 years old or better. He is a symmetrical 10 pointer.


----------



## Matt Musto

PSU Joe said:


> May have passed in the room. I did the same - first time a check saved me that kind of time. I was wearing a very bright yellow t-shirt and a Penn State hat. Was an interesting time waiting in line listening to the stories guys were telling. Glad I went yesterday as I needed to get my boys a tag for each 5C and 5D.


Very interesting conversations going on. No does around but everyone wants 10 tags, everyone had a 140 inch or better deer they were hunting or have on cam. The animal rights activists have already purchased over ten thousand tags. The game commission told the courthouses to stop accepting credit/debit cards so it would create longer lines and make it harder on people to get tags. They should have put in the game digest that they were no longer accepting credit/debit cards. If they run out of 5C tags I'll just buy 5D and use them for any doe I kill. How will they know where I'm coming from with the deer. Antler restrictions are a joke because this guy has a 8 year old fork horn he can't shoot and it's ruining the herd genetics at Evansburg State Park.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Does it cost anything to put awarded up on the website? I just don't understand why it would cost anything for people to go on and write used or unused on that site next to the tag number that the courthouse put on there. When I say people I mean the hunter himself then they do not need to pay someone to do it


The cost issue comes from the fact that the PAGC does not own the PALS database. It is owned and maintained by a separate company and the PAGC pays for use of the database. The company that owns the database and supports it controls the costs associated with its use.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Very interesting conversations going on. No does around but everyone wants 10 tags, everyone had a 140 inch or better deer they were hunting or have on cam. The animal rights activists have already purchased over ten thousand tags. The game commission told the courthouses to stop accepting credit/debit cards so it would create longer lines and make it harder on people to get tags. They should have put in the game digest that they were no longer accepting credit/debit cards. If they run out of 5C tags I'll just buy 5D and use them for any doe I kill. How will they know where I'm coming from with the deer. Antler restrictions are a joke because this guy has a 8 year old fork horn he can't shoot and it's ruining the herd genetics at Evansburg State Park.


Those are some doozies Matt. I'm sure listening to this banter made the long wait in lines more entertaining.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck Matt.
Is that an old railroad bed in the background?


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Who am I kidding. If he walks under me he's getting shafted.


I wouldn't think twice and neither should you hahaha. He is asking for the arrow!


----------



## King

Swapped cards in the cameras on the 3 5C properties I hunt. A few decent bucks scattered in here. Time stamp was off on some of the pictures. Not sure how that happened.

View attachment 4709041
View attachment 4709049
View attachment 4709057
View attachment 4709065
View attachment 4709073


----------



## King

Some more.

View attachment 4709081
View attachment 4709089
View attachment 4709097
View attachment 4709105
View attachment 4709113


----------



## King

Some more.

View attachment 4709121
View attachment 4709129
View attachment 4709137
View attachment 4709145
View attachment 4709153


----------



## King

Couple more.

View attachment 4709161
View attachment 4709169


----------



## pope1250

Perry24 said:


> Welcome to the thread! Most of the guys are decent, but watch out for pope125. If you don't hold out for 200" deer on heavily pressured game lands, you are part of the problem in PA.
> 
> Oh, he also tends to forget this is a PA thread and posts pictures from his $1M per year lease in OH.


I see jealously runs pretty deep on AT , and especially on this thread . Already getting a good picture what PA is all about .


----------



## 138104

pope1250 said:


> I see jealously runs pretty deep on AT , and especially on this thread . Already getting a good picture what PA is all about .


Yet, you can't remember a password or figure out how to reset your account.


----------



## nicko

Great pics King. You have some nice bucks to chase and dream about at night.


----------



## yetihunter1

Some nice deer there King! I drove home from Maine yesterday, 10 hours of joy.....when the wife and I got home I hopped out of the car, put the bags in the house and hopped in my truck to do a little glassing at the one farm I have. Felt so nice out and the wind was right, thought it would have to be a good night and I was right. I had a decent bachelor group come out with one solid 8pt and 3 other bucks. Found it strange too that there were two fawns running with them and no doe in sight. One of the fawns kept trying to nurse off the small Y buck.....he didn't appreciate it. 

After they cleared the field I walked to the other side and caught another bachelor group with another shooter and some others I couldn't make out. They were moving in thick cover and couldn't get a clear view. That got me all sorts of excited, so I decided shoot lets run back up the hill to the first field again and see if anything new came out! So after my stealthy, slightly sweaty run up the hill, I get to the edge of the field and see 15 does filter in from the neighbors property right at last light. Was a pretty good night for glassing and really got the blood pumping (which was probably a good thing since I had just sat in a car for 10 hours). 

Anyone else seeing good movement with this slightly cooler weather?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

nick060200 said:


> im going to the courthouse monday 1st thing if you want to PM me your info i'll get you your tags. we can meet up at some point and i'll give them to you. i'm also picking some up for my uncle. last year when i went i bought for me and my uncle and i just had his tag number and DL number and they sold me his tags. so just PM me if interested.


Thanks for the offer nick, luckily i was awarded all 6 tags for 5D by mail. next year i won't procrastinate so much.


----------



## Billy H

pope1250 said:


> I see jealously runs pretty deep on AT , and especially on this thread . Already getting a good picture what PA is all about .


You haven't even begun to be schooled on Pa. Stick around.

Those are some decent bucks king. My card pulls have been a bit dissapointing this summer.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Those are some doozies Matt. I'm sure listening to this banter made the long wait in lines more entertaining.


Lol, three quarters of those were from the same guy. Anyone else still hearing the PETA buying tags "rumor"? Seams like that one is spread for the last few years.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Lol, three quarters of those were from the same guy. Anyone else still hearing the PETA buying tags "rumor"? Seams like that one is spread for the last few years.


That one goes around every year. It's just like the same pics that get recirculated of some road killed mega buck. The same deer has been killed in every state in the union.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Nice buck Matt.
> Is that an old railroad bed in the background?


Yes it is. Still used though.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> That one goes around every year. It's just like the same pics that get recirculated of some road killed mega buck. The same deer has been killed in every state in the union.


It's funny how serious people are when they tell you it's happening.


----------



## Hammer 1

King said:


> Some more.
> 
> View attachment 4709081
> View attachment 4709089
> View attachment 4709097
> View attachment 4709105
> View attachment 4709113


Great looking deer, glad you have some pics as they will start evolving into vampires soon.:wink:


----------



## PAbigbear

Now that pope125 and this new guy pope1250 are both on vacation maybe they can meet up so the one with all the experience and knowledge can help the newbie out. I think that would be very sportsmanlike.


----------



## WAH0918

Nice pictures King. Nice looking deer for sure.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Nice deer you have there Randy!


----------



## EXsystem

King... looks like you got a beautiful place there and some nice bucks to boot. Good luck.


----------



## Squirrel

Great bucks. Good luck!


----------



## King

Appreciate it. Those pictures are from two different farms. Hope to have a fun season!


----------



## primal-bow

pope1250 said:


> I see jealously runs pretty deep on AT , and especially on this thread . Already getting a good picture what PA is all about .


mmm.. this sound like mike stefano? ( he as been banned about 1m time by now)


----------



## wyrnutz

11 years old, still acts like a pup. 
Vocal chords collapsing, very labored breathing. Liver failing. Digestive system pretty much failed. 
Gonna be time to let her go soon. 

Brian










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I love when the pears start to dropl, I just wish they fell during hunting season. In a few weeks they will all be down. But in the meantime you never know who will show up for the pear party. I should put a better camera on this pear tree. I put a cheap Cuddeback Ambush and it seems to only illuminate a small area and the night pics are horrible unless they are really close.


----------



## BucksBeware

Saw a dead buck on the side of the road today in Westtown. Just a quick glance but it appeared he may have been starting to shed.


----------



## Mathias

Nice bucks King and PaBone!


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4711370


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> 11 years old, still acts like a pup.
> Vocal chords collapsing, very labored breathing. Liver failing. Digestive system pretty much failed.
> Gonna be time to let her go soon.
> 
> Brian


Sorry to hear it Brian. This is the hardest part about owning pets.


----------



## nicko

Damn!!! You guys have some good bucks to chase. These pics along with the cooler temps help get the juices going.


----------



## wyrnutz

Thanks Nick,
I have made my peace with it (I think). 
My wife starts crying when we start talking about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

have a couple good ones (at least for me) on camera this year. shouldn't be too long until they pull their disappearing act! Its crazy reading about the amount of tags you guys in the southeast part of the state are able to get. If you don't send your application in first week or 2 up here consider it a lost cause! Does anyone else on here hunt NW pa?
View attachment 4712546
View attachment 4712554
View attachment 4712562


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 4712898



Sorry it's sideways but this is the one I'm after this year.


----------



## jacobh

View attachment 4712914



Here's another pic. Any guesses on score? This is one of the bigger bucks I've seen this year so far. Just being curious no matter what given the chance I'm shooting


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> View attachment 4712914
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic. Any guesses on score? This is one of the bigger bucks I've seen this year so far. Just being curious no matter what given the chance I'm shooting


I'd try to help out here but my score system goes something like this:

#1 Nice buck for one of the kids. Hope one of them gets a shot at him.
#2 Shooter!


----------



## jacobh

Haha Thanks yea that's how my scoring is too. My 13 yr old already claimed him as his buck. Says he's going to get him not me...... I'm fine with it but I didn't tell him that LOL


----------



## EXsystem

This is why the game commission increases tag sales when they know they won't all be used.

685,242.00 Current sold 
$6.90 
* $4,728,169.80*


----------



## nicko

That's a nice one Scott. Good luck getting on them either you or Jake Ha ha ha.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Nick yea told Jake if he shoots him he's gotta walk home LOL.


----------



## dougell

That's a beautiful buck Scott.I hope you kid get's a crack at him and costs you $600.It'll be money well spent.


----------



## jacobh

Haha thanks bro yea I'd spend it for that for sure!!!


----------



## dougell

That would be nothing.How many $300 bats does he have?My wife doesn't like taxidermy in the living room so most of my mounts are in the garage until I can get her to figure out how she wants the basement finished.I started just getting European mounts done about 4 years ago because it was just a waste of money otherwise.Now if my kid kills a nice turkey or a decent buck,my wife guilts me into spending the money on a mount.His get to go in the house and mine have to stay in the garage lol.That buck looks like a giant in the first picture.


----------



## huntin_addict

In to follow


----------



## NEDYARB

why do you guys out east think your doe permits sell out that fast,when in 2b we still have 40,000 plus?


----------



## jacobh

Doug I hear that we have a bunch of mounts we have in our basement it's finished though. Oh I hear u with bats I have at least $1500 in bats and $800 in gloves. Amazing what baseball has become for sure


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Doug I hear that we have a bunch of mounts we have in our basement it's finished though. Oh I hear u with bats I have at least $1500 in bats and $800 in gloves. Amazing what baseball has become for sure


You and Doug really want to spend some money on sports, get them into hockey lol. 

Great buck by the way, hopefully you or your kid gets a crack at him.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks buddy yea I played hockey growing up its ridiculous!!! Not even sure nowadays but it was crazy back when I was younger!!!


----------



## nicko

NEDYARB said:


> why do you guys out east think your doe permits sell out that fast,when in 2b we still have 40,000 plus?



I think part of it is the perception that we have a deer behind every tree in this corner of the state.


----------



## PaBone

Lots of nice bucks being posted on here and there seems to be some exceptional Pa. bucks this year. I only have one camera out in Pa, but I am seeing lots of big ten points this year and the acorn crop both red and white in our area is looking good. My son was in Potter county last weekend and said he saw lots of mature red acorns falling. My friend has camera's out in McKean County and has some pictures of bucks in the 140's. Good Luck to all this year and stay tied off at all times in those trees this year.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> View attachment 4712898
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's sideways but this is the one I'm after this year.


Is that from your Maryland lease Scott? If not, since you said you were not hunting in PA this season, could you put me on it?:tongue: 
That is an awesome buck though. I think it is in the mid 140's. It is very similar to the one I'm after. I don't know what size deer you have killed in the past but that is a stud PA buck! Good luck to you or your son.


----------



## CBB

Went glassing yesterday evening and tried using my cell to take pics through my binos, managed decent pics of 1 buck. The rest were blurry.

View attachment 4718018
View attachment 4718026


----------



## jacobh

Haha Thanks Matt that's a Pa buck. I have a tag but more taking Jake out then hunting myself. Definately makes me want to go but without Jake I most likely won't. We will see if this one sticks around. Over in this area a lot of tresspassing and poaching so I'd be surprised if he makes it to the season sadly. That would be just my luck. 



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1093751586]Is that from your Maryland lease Scott? If not, since you said you were not hunting in PA this season, could you put me on it?:tongue: 
That is an awesome buck though. I think it is in the mid 140's. It is very similar to the one I'm after. I don't know what size deer you have killed in the past but that is a stud PA buck! Good luck to you or your son.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> You and Doug really want to spend some money on sports, get them into hockey lol.
> 
> Great buck by the way, hopefully you or your kid gets a crack at him.


Baseball is a drop in the bucket.Wresting is a little worse because I pay for three different camps each month during the winter.It's still not as bad as my daughters rodeo career.I generally don't spend much money on myself each year on hunting gear but I've spent a lot on my son over the past 4 years.I have one more shotgun to buy him this Christmas and he should be all set until he outgrows his current bow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I think part of it is the perception that we have a deer behind every tree in this corner of the state.


I think it is that extended early and late season. I talked with several guys in line who were buying tags for their buddies/relatives who plan to hunt the early season and the day after Thanksgiving as they will be "down" for family gathering.

They get an extra 3 weeks...


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I think it is that extended early and late season. I talked with several guys in line who were buying tags for their buddies/relatives who plan to hunt the early season and the day after Thanksgiving as they will be "down" for family gathering.
> 
> They get an extra 3 weeks...


It actually comes to 6 extra weeks wen you figure in all the extra time we get (2 in the early season, the 2 weeks after the statewide general archery season closes, and the 2 weeks after the statewide late season ends). That's a lot of extra hunting time.


----------



## jacobh

Yep way too much time to hunt in my opinion. Especially when all of Pa will come down to a few areas to get a head start on hunting


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> Baseball is a drop in the bucket.Wresting is a little worse because I pay for three different camps each month during the winter.It's still not as bad as my daughters rodeo career.I generally don't spend much money on myself each year on hunting gear but I've spent a lot on my son over the past 4 years.I have one more shotgun to buy him this Christmas and he should be all set until he outgrows his current bow.


Yeah, horses can be expensive to take care of just themselves. Add in all the other costs to compete I'm sure it gets outrageous.


----------



## Carcher196

Just stopping in to say Hi, as I am Starting to get geared up for this season. Hunting new state land. Just sold the old climber now to decide on a hang on and sticks or Climber. Wold Love a Guidos web but to rich for my blood as both my daughter's take my money lol.


----------



## Applebag

deciding on whether to buy 6 arrows of my normal brand finished or buy a dozen shafts for 10 bucks extra. I have 2 boxes of NAP quick spins in my garage that I never put on, I feel like this should work perfect. Any opinions on the NAP quick fletch? I use 6mm diameter easton arrows.


----------



## Carcher196

I'll buy the 6 extra if you only want 6 lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Anyone know somebody local to Carlisle area who does string making? Or can do a new center serving?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

This is what happened last year. Unbelievable how many hunters came to 2b to hunt the early archery season.


----------



## 138104

Carcher196 said:


> Anyone know somebody local to Carlisle area who does string making? Or can do a new center serving?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Wes Vanhorn at Fury X Archery / Stage 1 strings. He is in Middleburg, which is a little over an hour from Carlisle.


----------



## quadcam

View attachment 4720833


----------



## quadcam

View attachment 4720857


----------



## quadcam

View attachment 4720873


----------



## Carcher196

Perry... thank you and Quad nice buck... region of PA 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

I may contact Stage 1 strings for a new set on the method for next year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quadcam

I got strings from twisted x... Those are Perry County bucks, thanks.


----------



## Carcher196

Wish I had land in perry county. So expensive 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

quadcam said:


> I got strings from twisted x... Those are Perry County bucks, thanks.


What part?


----------



## quadcam

I have access to a thousand acres all together give or take haven't touched half of it. Most of it is ag land. All I have is my climber, a blind, and a hang on.


----------



## quadcam

Carcher196 said:


> Wish I had land in perry county. So expensive
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Good tillable land over here is like a savings account... haha


----------



## Carcher196

Yeah I looked at a parcel with a couple buddies and I decided to wait and by my own in WV some day for over half the price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

Perry24 said:


> Wes Vanhorn at Fury X Archery / Stage 1 strings. He is in Middleburg, which is a little over an hour from Carlisle.


Wes makes great strings and can tune a bow with the best of them. I drive 3 hours each way to get to his shop. Been using his strings for 6 years and they are excellent.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You certainly have a place to be proud of up there man. I'm headed to my uncle's tonight in Susquehanna Co. plan to scout and hang cams in the morning as 2 of my 3 cams seem to not be working properly. Found a dandy shed back in June up there but don't have many buck pics on the one working cam that my uncle has been checking for me so far. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thanks. Just came back from a week up or I'd have you over for a beer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## EXsystem

I heard the rut is going to late this year, like end of November. What's a good week to take off? I am thinking November 14-18 for that pre-rut action.


----------



## EXsystem

Good one Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hard to believe no one took you up up on your offer a while back....I bet there are lots of folks who remember kicking themselves in the butt and I'll be the first in line. Never in a million years would I have thought I'd lose ALL of my local properties in the same year, let alone within 3-months of each AND 2-months before the season starts???

Beautiful piece of property and no doubt that's a reflection of your commitment to get it that way!! Congrats!!! I hope you sir or your son smoke The Freak this season, that would be something!!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, put in for a 3c next year. I'll have you up. Most times I go up alone due to scheduling so someone to share the hunt with is great.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I started to cut around some of the tree tubes as I've lost open (visible) ground to the warm season grasses. The only good thing about a hot summer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## schlep1967

Carcher196 said:


> Anyone know somebody local to Carlisle area who does string making? Or can do a new center serving?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You could make a trip down to Kinsey's or Lancaster Archery.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I started to cut around some of the tree tubes as I've lost open (visible) ground to the warm season grasses. The only good thing about a hot summer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Curious...what do you have planted there? I'm thinking your soil up there is similar, prolly slightly better actually, than the soil at my family's farm outside of Elmira, NY.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800 said:


> Curious...what do you have planted there? I'm thinking your soil up there is similar, prolly slightly better actually, than the soil at my family's farm outside of Elmira, NY.


My soil quality is good, the land was part of a farm when I purchased it. The guy farming it was sad to lose it, said it was some of his most fertile land.
My tubed trees are several varieties of oaks and a lot of crabapple, pear and plums. A lot of them are bearing fruit this year, despite the dry conditions. I'm surprised I don't see more turkeys, but i suspect the coyotes may be keeping them away.
It had been very quiet at night until this past week. One night around 1030 a family group sounded off on the back mountain. They woke me up a few times that night. As much as people hate them, I find their howling at night to be eerily cool. I really enjoy it.
I'm hoping by opening it up a bit I may see more than I realize is there…..


----------



## 12-Ringer

The dry summer has a lot of the cherries along the northern tier dropping early. They never completely formed and are already falling. At least that's the casein Potter from Gold to Coudersport.


----------



## CBB

12-Ringer said:


> The dry summer has a lot of the cherries along the northern tier dropping early. They never completely formed and are already falling. At least that's the casein Potter from Gold to Coudersport.


Same with the acorns round here. Quite a few dropped already.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin picked up his 9-point from the taxi this morning. Shot on our lease in Potter, about 5-minutes from where you stay when you go up Nick!


















So much for those "small mountain deer". We have at least 4 on the lease this year bigger than this guy, he was aged at 3.5, we're pretty sure the gnarly non-typical I've shared is his Pop. Sucks its 5-hours away, but at least I have it...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Beauty. Some nice deer in those northern counties. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Beauty. Some nice deer in those northern counties.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I agree, but man they are tough to hunt, especially when you're coming in for a weekend or extended weekend. Not trying to sound like snobby pro or anything, but I lived and worked in the area, it would be a lot different. Just can't put in the proper scouting needed to get on 4.5-5 year old mountain deer when you live 5 hours away. Don't get me wrong I'm getting dialed in, but things change week to week, food sources, breeding cycle, etc... All the scouting in the world in August my not be worth a thing come October...

Still an AWESOME challenge though.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I agree. I feel my success up north would be greater if I spent more time there. 
I did move a stand to the lower edge of the orchard based upon a couple years of observations. Hard to find the time to do all we want/need to....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

Maybe you guys are better than me but I thunk it takes a few years on a property to really get dialed in.I think I am pretty god at locating terrain funnels, and getting on deer quickly.However, some funnels are way better than others.For various reasons. Often a 50 or 60 yard move can make all the difference. It takes time to relly fine tune your stand locations.Sometimes you stumble on to a great spot and then realize,duh,how did I miss this.JMO


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Look like 2 coyotes running to you guys?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Chupecobbra

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

But really mathias, it's hard to tell one outline looks like one but doesn't really mean anything being an outline 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Not sure why my deer pics were relatively clear but there aren't. I know a guy hunts nearby and sees them regularly 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin picked up his 9-point from the taxi this morning. Shot on our lease in Potter, about 5-minutes from where you stay when you go up Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for those "small mountain deer". We have at least 4 on the lease this year bigger than this guy, he was aged at 3.5, we're pretty sure the gnarly non-typical I've shared is his Pop. Sucks its 5-hours away, but at least I have it...
> 
> Joe


Nice mountain buck.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Just got this from the guys house I hunt at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Just checking in PA folks! Saw two small buck thus far tonight, one small 8 totally out of velvet already and another small 7 that is shedding one side. Our season will be here before we know it.


----------



## Hindy30

The place is looking good. 


Mathias said:


> I started to cut around some of the tree tubes as I've lost open (visible) ground to the warm season grasses. The only good thing about a hot summer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt

jim570 said:


> Wes makes great strings and can tune a bow with the best of them. I drive 3 hours each way to get to his shop. Been using his strings for 6 years and they are excellent.


Wes is the man. Had bare shafts and fletched arrows in the same hole at 30 yards with his tune and strings. Won't let anyone else from now on work on my rigs.


----------



## Carcher196

Couple year= bruisers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I have been checking all OH and PA cameras every 4 to 5 weeks. Since I will be in Iowa scouting for November next weekend  I am going to do my last check before season of all my PA trail cameras tomorrow.


----------



## rogersb

Carcher196 said:


> Couple year= bruisers
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



If I don't see any legal bucks, it would be fun to have deer like this running around that would atleast get the blood flowing. I could post pics of our not legal bucks but they're like 3-4" spikes.


----------



## Carcher196

Yeah I saw these twins and it was more exciting then my 2 8pts to be honest

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin picked up his 9-point from the taxi this morning. Shot on our lease in Potter, about 5-minutes from where you stay when you go up Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> So much for those "small mountain deer". We have at least 4 on the lease this year bigger than this guy, he was aged at 3.5, we're pretty sure the gnarly non-typical I've shared is his Pop. Sucks its 5-hours away, but at least I have it...
> 
> Joe


That's a good looking mountain buck Joe. I'm looking forward to getting back up there and digging into others areas on the lease we didn't touch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mcbowhunt said:


> Wes is the man. Had bare shafts and fletched arrows in the same hole at 30 yards with his tune and strings. Won't let anyone else from now on work on my rigs.


I agree, I have had the great pleasure of learning from some of the very best and being able to afford all of my ow equipment so I rarely need to reach out for help. If I do need help with threads or a tune that is driving me nuts, Wes is the first call I make. Great guy with even better workmanship.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

from Penn State: Do Deer Stand a Chance on Public Lands?
Posted: February 10, 2015

For deer living on public land, their days are numbered, right? Is surviving the hunting season on public land impossible for deer?
There is a way to answer these questions. Through research! By capturing deer in the winter, placing radio-collars on them and tracking their movements and survival throughout the year or years to come, we can find out who and how many are slipping through the season unharvested (and maybe even undetected) by hunters.

So, what are the harvest rates of deer in Pennsylvania? From our field studies and population monitoring, statewide, about 40% of all antlered deer are harvested, and less than 20% of antlerless deer are harvested.

But that is statewide, what happened during the 2014-15 season on our public land study areas?

At the start of the 2014 rifle seasons, we were tracking 32 deer with GPS collars. These deer were located on state forest lands where along with the regular antlerless allocation hundreds of DMAP permits had been purchased by hunters.

So who lived to see the other side of the season?

When the sun set on the last day, 31 of these deer were still alive. One deer died of a gunshot, but was not recovered.

It is often thought that deer on public lands, especially lands with DMAP permits, don't stand a chance. As much as it may be expected for harvest rates to be high on these lands, field data have yet to corroborate this view. In fact, after 2 years into this study, harvest rates are among the lowest we have observed in the last 15 years of field studies.

Deer possess a remarkable ability to adapt to humans. Whether they are roaming the wilds of Penn’s woods or the urban jungle Pittsburgh or Philly, white-tailed deer are masters in the art of survival and the avoidance of their biggest predator, people.

-Chris Rosenberry, Supervisor
Deer and Elk Section
PA Game Commission


----------



## nicko

Good info Matt. I can definitely see the deer survival rate on public land being high. Most hunters only venture a few hundred yards from their cars on public land.


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Good info Matt. I can definitely see the deer survival rate on public land being high. Most hunters only venture a few hundred yards from their cars on public land.


True Nick.
We happened to be in a local spot up north last year on the Saturday evening of the buck/doe opener. 75% of the guys coming in I was suprised they could even get out of their cars :mg:


----------



## Hammer 1

I got pics of this guy today. He is a big buck for my area so I look forward to seeing him.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> from Penn State: Do Deer Stand a Chance on Public Lands?
> Posted: February 10, 2015
> 
> For deer living on public land, their days are numbered, right? Is surviving the hunting season on public land impossible for deer?
> There is a way to answer these questions. Through research! By capturing deer in the winter, placing radio-collars on them and tracking their movements and survival throughout the year or years to come, we can find out who and how many are slipping through the season unharvested (and maybe even undetected) by hunters.
> 
> So, what are the harvest rates of deer in Pennsylvania? From our field studies and population monitoring, statewide, about 40% of all antlered deer are harvested, and less than 20% of antlerless deer are harvested.
> 
> But that is statewide, what happened during the 2014-15 season on our public land study areas?
> 
> At the start of the 2014 rifle seasons, we were tracking 32 deer with GPS collars. These deer were located on state forest lands where along with the regular antlerless allocation hundreds of DMAP permits had been purchased by hunters.
> 
> So who lived to see the other side of the season?
> 
> When the sun set on the last day, 31 of these deer were still alive. One deer died of a gunshot, but was not recovered.
> 
> It is often thought that deer on public lands, especially lands with DMAP permits, don't stand a chance. As much as it may be expected for harvest rates to be high on these lands, field data have yet to corroborate this view. In fact, after 2 years into this study, harvest rates are among the lowest we have observed in the last 15 years of field studies.
> 
> Deer possess a remarkable ability to adapt to humans. Whether they are roaming the wilds of Penn’s woods or the urban jungle Pittsburgh or Philly, white-tailed deer are masters in the art of survival and the avoidance of their biggest predator, people.
> 
> -Chris Rosenberry, Supervisor
> Deer and Elk Section
> PA Game Commission


Good info, it should be important to note... I personally know at least 5 different guys, three in my own family who didn't kill a deer because it was either collared it tagged in some way. Two of the guys didn't know if they were allowed to shoot, the others simply didn't want too.

I am not at all arguing with the sentiment of the piece as I believe it to be true, just curious about the data they had to formulate their opinion. I would think they would consider the many hunters may intentionally pass on collared/tagged deer.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> My soil quality is good, the land was part of a farm when I purchased it. The guy farming it was sad to lose it, said it was some of his most fertile land.
> My tubed trees are several varieties of oaks and a lot of crabapple, pear and plums. A lot of them are bearing fruit this year, despite the dry conditions. I'm surprised I don't see more turkeys, but i suspect the coyotes may be keeping them away.
> It had been very quiet at night until this past week. One night around 1030 a family group sounded off on the back mountain. They woke me up a few times that night. As much as people hate them, I find their howling at night to be eerily cool. I really enjoy it.
> I'm hoping by opening it up a bit I may see more than I realize is there…..


Sounds like the soil there is quite a bit better. Our property sits up high and it's really rocky. Tough to grow much of anything. Locals said you can't put enough lime down. We've done a few plots but didn't have much success.

We do have quite a few dogs up there as well. We'll kill a few a year but that's it. I agree that it's cool to listen to them. They're a polarizing animal for sure. 

Your property is looking good. Keep up the good work and good luck this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My other outdoor passion.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

12-Ringer said:


> Good info, it should be important to note... I personally know at least 5 different guys, three in my own family who didn't kill a deer because it was either collared it tagged in some way. Two of the guys didn't know if they were allowed to shoot, the others simply didn't want too.
> 
> I am not at all arguing with the sentiment of the piece as I believe it to be true, just curious about the data they had to formulate their opinion. I would think they would consider the many hunters may intentionally pass on collared/tagged deer.
> 
> Joe


why would they not want to shoot a collared deer? I can understand not knowing if you were allowed to but if i had the chance that may be a doe i get mounted...


----------



## Billy H

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> why would they not want to shoot a collared deer? I can understand not knowing if you were allowed to but if i had the chance that may be a doe i get mounted...


I shotgunned one years ago that had a collar. It stepped out at 50 yards and all I could see was the antenna sticking up. To me it appeared to be the shaft of an arrow sticking out of her neck,as though shot from above. The receiver appeared as a mass underneath. So I took her out thinking she was hurting. Had I known they were collaring deer in the area I would have realized what it was. Called the number on it and it belonged to PSU. Had nice conversation with the kid doing the study. The PGC came to pick up the collar at my house. This was in area 5C where it is all private land. No public land for miles. They were doing a study on deer movement. She was captured that spring on my neighbors property,about half mile from where I killed her.


----------



## nicko

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> why would they not want to shoot a collared deer? I can understand not knowing if you were allowed to but if i had the chance that may be a doe i get mounted...


I could see there being confusion as to whether or not the deer is legal to shoot. A collared or tagged deer isn't one of those things you see every day.


----------



## KMiha

Billy's incident got me thinking. Have they ever done a comparative study of deer movement and behavior between the more rural, mountain deer, and urban deer? I think it would be interesting to see the differences, if there is any, in deer movement of the urban areas compared to the more mountainous regions of the state.


----------



## Billy H

KMiha said:


> Billy's incident got me thinking. Have they ever done a comparative study of deer movement and behavior between the more rural, mountain deer, and urban deer? I think it would be interesting to see the differences, if there is any, in deer movement of the urban areas compared to the more mountainous regions of the state.


I can't speak to exactly the reasons they were tracking deer here in this particular area. We are more on the fringes of large amounts of open farmland and woods than urban here. I know it was a study to track movement. They did regular checks via airplane out of limerick airport.


----------



## 138104

I saw a collared buck once. Like BillyH, I thought it had an arrow in it. As it got closer, I realized what it was. I was going to take him, but he wasn't a legal buck. Found out he was collared at least 15 miles away.

Here is a little guy in my back yard this morning. Yes, I need to mow...lol!


----------



## NEDYARB

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> why would they not want to shoot a collared deer? I can understand not knowing if you were allowed to but if i had the chance that may be a doe i get mounted...


I think it would be cool to shoot one if they shared the info of the study with the hunter who killed it.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> I can't speak to exactly the reasons they were tracking deer here in this particular area. We are more on the fringes of large amounts of open farmland and woods than urban here. I know it was a study to track movement. They did regular checks via airplane out of limerick airport.


Yeah, I'm about 10 minutes from Limerick airport. Was just thinking it would be an interesting study to see how different, if at all, some of the habits are.


----------



## Billy H

KMiha said:


> Yeah, I'm about 10 minutes from Limerick airport. Was just thinking it would be an interesting study to see how different, if at all, some of the habits are.


It would be interesting. There was an excellent report posted on these pages last year on the movements of a whitetail buck. Complete with graphs and maps. He was a mountain buck and hung out in a generally small area except during rut.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> It would be interesting. There was an excellent report posted on these pages last year on the movements of a whitetail buck. Complete with graphs and maps. He was a mountain buck and hung out in a generally small area except during rut.


Here's the thread. Excellent read.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3069962


----------



## 12-Ringer

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> why would they not want to shoot a collared deer? I can understand not knowing if you were allowed to but if i had the chance that may be a doe i get mounted...


...most don't know why it's collared and what kind of study is being done...disease, relocation, fertility, age, etc....why impact the study?? 

Joe


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

12-Ringer said:


> Pretty simple really...most don't know why it's collared and what kind of study is being done...disease, relocation, fertility, age, etc....why impact the study??
> 
> Joe


In that same token you may be adversely impacting a study by passing on a deer that would have normally been harvested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I have friends that live roughly near Rt's 113 and 313 (for easy reference) Bucks County. Few years back they confronted a couple guys on their property that shot a forkie (illegal kill), guys fled. They called the PGC who responded. The deer had an ear tag. It had been tagged near Ringing Rocks Park (Upper Bucks) earlier that year. I was amazed at the distance the deer covered. the property owners were given the $$$ associated with the tag, I believe it was $100.


----------



## nicko

Just got done building these handsome little devils.


----------



## Mathias

Nice job, you have a history with that shaft?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nice job, you have a history with that shaft?


Thanks. I've used these shafts exclusively for the past 3+ years. They are on the light side but I've had no problems getting pass throughs with Slick Tricks. These will weigh in around 332-335 grains finished with field point.


----------



## Carcher196

That is a tad on the light side, what bow specs do you shoot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Beautiful job on them though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> It would be interesting. There was an excellent report posted on these pages last year on the movements of a whitetail buck. Complete with graphs and maps. He was a mountain buck and hung out in a generally small area except during rut.


Yeah, I remember reading that. It was very interesting.


----------



## nicko

Carcher196 said:


> That is a tad on the light side, what bow specs do you shoot
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


55-58 lbs depending on the bow and 27.5 - 28 inch DL.


----------



## NEDYARB

nicko said:


> Just got done building these handsome little devils.


Great shafts.Been shooting them myself for the last few years.Zero issues with these.Mine come in at just over 400 grains. 70lb 29inch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> In that same token you may be adversely impacting a study by passing on a deer that would have normally been harvested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two sides to every coin.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just got done building these handsome little devils.


Looking good Nick...funny thing about those sticks...my cousin stuck a good 9 a few years back and did not get pass through. We were having hard time finding the trail and then we noticed neon blue streaks on nearby branches. Literally, the arrow left a mark on anything it brushed up against. We followed a blue trail until we found good blood and the deer wasn't 20 feet away.










Joe


----------



## Spency

Very nice, those match my Blu RZ's......except I have 2 Blue Blazers and 1 White!










nicko said:


> Just got done building these handsome little devils.


----------



## jacobh

Nick great job!!!! A lot say the reds are too light too but no issues


----------



## nick060200

I've been using blackeagle rampages for 3 years now. I've tried a few differnet other arrows but keep coming back to the rampages. They fly so dang good for me. Last year was my longest kill with them at 53 yds in the mountains of MT. 

I've also experimented with quite a few vanes. I've settled on fusion 2 high profile shield cuts. I'm shooting at 90 yds with great accuracy. 

Looking forward to this year. I'm gonna be strictly a ground Hunter this year. I'm not taking the stands out at all. Not sure how I'll do with putting a good buck down. I think it will be a crap shoot. But I'm confident I'll put at least 2 does down pretty quick.


----------



## nicko

Regardless of arrow weight, I think it all comes down to two separate factors at the end of the day: 

1 - clean arrow flight
2 - a shaving sharp broadhead

If these factors are as they should be, the arrow will have a pile-driving effect where the entire weight/mass of the arrow is directly behind the broadhead at the point of impact. I have read where some guys said they won't use mechanicals because their arrow pretty much bounced off the deer. The only way I can see this happening is if an arrow is fishtailing and nock end kicked out at the point of impact. 

Deer are thin skinned animals and a shot in the vitals doesn't require a dumptruck load of KE to get good penetration.


----------



## PAbigbear

12-Ringer said:


> Good info, it should be important to note... I personally know at least 5 different guys, three in my own family who didn't kill a deer because it was either collared it tagged in some way. Two of the guys didn't know if they were allowed to shoot, the others simply didn't want too.
> 
> I am not at all arguing with the sentiment of the piece as I believe it to be true, just curious about the data they had to formulate their opinion. I would think they would consider the many hunters may intentionally pass on collared/tagged deer.
> 
> Joe


The study this article is derived from has very similar harvest rates from collared to reward tagged deer. I don't know many people who study a deer that closely to look for a white tag stuffed down low inside an ear or the brown backside tag against the back of the ear.


----------



## rogersb

I pulled my card in Bradford county today and I only had 1 legal buck on camera and not even a buck I would shoot given the opportunity. I'll still go there opening day but I don't have high hopes for it being anything other than a chance to visit family.


----------



## jacobh

Saw one hard horned buck at my moms. Then I had a pic of my 1st trespasser of the year!!!! Never ceases to amaze me. Guy has a red crow bar on his belt loop. Very suspicious!!!! Anyone in Limerick area keep a eye on your stuff


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Saw one hard horned buck at my moms. Then I had a pic of my 1st trespasser of the year!!!! Never ceases to amaze me. Guy has a red crow bar on his belt loop. Very suspicious!!!! Anyone in Limerick area keep a eye on your stuff


Scott, print out a pic of the trespasser and post it on a tree in the same area with a sign that lets him know he is trespassing. He'll be back.


----------



## jacobh

Yea we are going to the neighbor tomorrow. Lots of Robberies over there. Not sure the guys a hunter but the crow bar alarms me with my Grandmother there during the day


----------



## Mathias

Scott, pass this pic on to PSP alot of burglaries in the Schwenksville area right now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Do I just go in to the station? Yea this was my concern. Not sure who walks around with a crow bar. Also has a Fire shirt on my stepdad thinks it say Philadelphia fire on it. He's going to check with the neighbor about it. If they don't know who it is I'll be going to the police. Hopefully it's the scum that's been breaking in and they get a lead off of it. I'd love that


----------



## jacobh

Looks like a crow bar right? Now mind u this is a hedgerow covered with poison ivy


----------



## Mathias

I can't say what it is....but there's no harm in passing it along. If you're on Facebook look at Schwenksville boroughs post from past week 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea I'm not on Facebook but will have my wife look it up.... Yea I'd love to help them catch some azz who steals it drives me nuts


----------



## Mathias

Undoubtedly another heroin/opiate junkie 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha I hear that!!!


----------



## nicko

Dude definitely has some ink on the underside of his left forearm.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The deer I've seen with either collars or ear tags were clearly visible to any hunter who would take the time to clearly identify their target.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> The deer I've seen with either collars or ear tags were clearly visible to any hunter who would take the time to clearly identify their target.
> 
> Joe


Can't agree. At 50 yards the one I shot looked exactly like an arrow. The antenna was same diameter and was dull black like carbon. The collar itself was exactly the same color of the deers coat. This deer also had ear tags that were virtually impossible to see at that yardage.


----------



## 12-Ringer

scent control???

I hung this camera during a light rain and had rubber gloves on - this clip was taken 7-days after I hung it....






Yet more evidence how difficult it is to fool their nose...

Found this on a card from last year with a note I had left in the camera...it is repositioned in the same general vicinity now -but this clip is from last year. So far all my pics and vids continue to have velvet-clad buck this season. I suspect today's card pull I may see some hard-horns; we'll see.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Can't agree. At 50 yards the one I shot looked exactly like an arrow. The antenna was same diameter and was dull black like carbon. The collar itself was exactly the same color of the deers coat. This deer also had ear tags that were virtually impossible to see at that yardage.


I don't doubt it one bit Billy, that's why I said "The deer *I've* seen..." - the tags were bright yellow and high in the ear, the colalrs were black with about a 6-7" antenna and box under their neck. I haven't deer hunted with a gun, other than to take my son out during last year's rifle season since 1999 so all of my "quality" encounters are well within 50-yards.

I'm sure there are all kinds of tags for all kinds of situations. I didn't intend to pass judgment, just make a point - I won't knowing shoot a tagged or collared deer. Last thing I want to do is shoot one and find out is was part of a CWD study or something like that...chances are I am not contacting any of the info on the tag until I am done field dressing and have it home. At which time I may have unknowingly exposed myself to a problem.

Joe


----------



## dougell

Here's picture of the tags and a collar so people can make their own determination.Not all tagged deer are collared.
http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news/2015/candid-camera-time-of-year


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> scent control???
> 
> I hung this camera during a light rain and had rubber gloves on - this clip was taken 7-days after I hung it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more evidence how difficult it is to fool their nose...
> 
> Found this on a card from last year with a note I had left in the camera...it is repositioned in the same general vicinity now -but this clip is from last year. So far all my pics and vids continue to have velvet-clad buck this season. I suspect today's card pull I may see some hard-horns; we'll see.
> 
> Joe


That's pretty cool. I never use gloves or worry too much about scent when placing cams. I usually will have at least a couple pics like that and kinda always attributed it to the deer being curious. Usually the ones I get are at night. I thought it was the red glow from the LEDs that grabbed their attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Joe,the tagged deer are part of a mortality study and they do the same thing with bears and turkey.They know how many deer are tagged and there's a reward for calling the tag in if the deer is harvested.That way they get a percentage of how many deer are being harvested.The collared deer give off a mortality signal so they can determine what else is killing them.I've never seen a collared deer but one with a tag in it's ear would be easy to miss in the field,wgich is why they aren't very conspicuous.I participated in a gobbler mortality study for a couple years.It was mostly funded by the NWTF.We'd trap turkeys in the winter with clover nets and tag all the gobblers,sililar to how they tag waterfowl.Again,there's a reward if you report a harvest and they can tell what percentage of the gobblers are being harvested.Every WCO is required to tag X number of gobblers in their district for the study areas.There is no study for cwd using tagged deer that I'm aware of.Even if there was,they wouldn't tag and release a deer infected with cwd.


----------



## yetihunter1

Found my missing trail camera on public land....I was a little off in my search. Have a few decent bucks to go after along with a bunch of mature does and an annoying fox that gave me over a hundred photos walking back and forth or....pooping infront of my camera...


----------



## Carcher196

I've had some luck with using rubber gloves and then after I dash of **** urine helps mask my scent on the camera a little. But the mature deer still "know you"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Undoubtedly another heroin/opiate junkie
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Lots of them around the area. I was trying to see which facebook page you were referring to the burgleries/robberies but came up empty handed. Can you clarify?


----------



## jacobh

Kyle my wife went under Schwenksville borough and it has a post about lots of burglaries. Sent u a returned pm


----------



## KylePA

Thanks found it. I need to increase my social media game.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> Just got done building these handsome little devils.


Beautiful work.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Found my missing trail camera on public land....I was a little off in my search. Have a few decent bucks to go after along with a bunch of mature does and an annoying fox that gave me over a hundred photos walking back and forth or....pooping infront of my camera...
> View attachment 4736777
> View attachment 4736769


How dare he poop where you're trying to take pictures! I have a fox on our spot too that I'm debating on taking. He's kind of my little buddy, I don't think I could shoot a yote either... I just have an insane love for canines.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> How dare he poop where you're trying to take pictures! I have a fox on our spot too that I'm debating on taking. He's kind of my little buddy, I don't think I could shoot a yote either... I just have an insane love for canines.


I have my furtakers license this year so depending on how slow the day is will determine if he gets a pass. The land owner on the one farm I have permission on asked me to get rid of the foxes that made a den in the middle of his field so if they show I will do it to keep the owner happy. Had a bunch of ***** on the cam too, lots of mature does, one pic of a couple of guys who didn't notice the camera and one dog that seems to have been running without anyone. Should be an interesting season!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Regardless of arrow weight, I think it all comes down to two separate factors at the end of the day:
> 
> 1 - clean arrow flight
> 2 - a shaving sharp broadhead
> 
> If these factors are as they should be, the arrow will have a pile-driving effect where the entire weight/mass of the arrow is directly behind the broadhead at the point of impact. I have read where some guys said they won't use mechanicals because their arrow pretty much bounced off the deer. The only way I can see this happening is if an arrow is fishtailing and nock end kicked out at the point of impact.
> 
> Deer are thin skinned animals and a shot in the vitals doesn't require a dumptruck load of KE to get good penetration.


Crazy things can happen. I remember watching a Realtree show where a T3 deflected on a quartering away shot. Might have been Waddell IIRC. I think for the most part, mechanicals function fine on true broadside shots. The deflections occur off of ribs on the quartering shots. Luckily I've never experienced it. I did however have a mech prematurely deploy in flight. That said, even COC heads can fail. I had a Montec do that just last year. Luckily the arrow had enough momentum to get the job done.


----------



## Billy H

When I get home ill try to find some pics of the collard and tagged deer i tagged. Its similar to the picture the biologist posted but still quite a bit different.


----------



## yetihunter1

I wish I could do this....


----------



## nicko

I have all my antlerless tags in hand now. Is anybody still waiting for tags to come to them in the mail?


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> I have my furtakers license this year so depending on how slow the day is will determine if he gets a pass. The land owner on the one farm I have permission on asked me to get rid of the foxes that made a den in the middle of his field so if they show I will do it to keep the owner happy. Had a bunch of ***** on the cam too, lots of mature does, one pic of a couple of guys who didn't notice the camera and one dog that seems to have been running without anyone. Should be an interesting season!


Wow that's great. I feel like if I had a landowner to keep happy, I would definitely do the same thing. Should make for a fantastic mount! The fox I mean, not the trespassers...


----------



## Carcher196

I only sent in for (1)5A and Dmap this year... see how it goes.

I tell yall what, I've gotten more grief this year for going back to a whisker biscuit and 4 pin, then shooting my trophy taker and extreme archery 1 pin slider... I mean is it so bad to want to simplify my hinting rig.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> I have all my antlerless tags in hand now. Is anybody still waiting for tags to come to them in the mail?


Yep, still waiting for my 1st round 1B tag. Usually don't get them until after labor day though.


----------



## davydtune

Carcher196 said:


> I only sent in for (1)5A and Dmap this year... see how it goes.
> 
> I tell yall what, I've gotten more grief this year for going back to a whisker biscuit and 4 pin, then shooting my trophy taker and extreme archery 1 pin slider... I mean is it so bad to want to simplify my hinting rig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong at all with those :wink: No reason for grief, shoot what you want


----------



## nicko

Carcher196 said:


> I only sent in for (1)5A and Dmap this year... see how it goes.
> 
> I tell yall what, I've gotten more grief this year for going back to a whisker biscuit and 4 pin, then shooting my trophy taker and extreme archery 1 pin slider... I mean is it so bad to want to simplify my hinting rig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Who's giving you static over the change?


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Wow that's great. I feel like if I had a landowner to keep happy, I would definitely do the same thing. Should make for a fantastic mount! The fox I mean, not the trespassers...


No trespassers, were a couple guys walking through the SGL where I had my camera. Was happy they didn't see my camera.


----------



## yetihunter1

Carcher196 said:


> I only sent in for (1)5A and Dmap this year... see how it goes.
> 
> I tell yall what, I've gotten more grief this year for going back to a whisker biscuit and 4 pin, then shooting my trophy taker and extreme archery 1 pin slider... I mean is it so bad to want to simplify my hinting rig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Shouldn't let other peoples opinion bug ya on your rig. I switched to a single pin slider because I don't like to wear my glasses when im hunting. Multi pin sights blur on me when I don't wear my glasses. I still shoot a whisker biscut because it is the best containment rest I have used, haven't needed to change it yet and wont until it fails on me. Good luck this season!


----------



## jacobh

Nothing wrong with your rig!!! If nothing Davy should be getting the grief for killing my buck last year!!! LOL sorry bud had to do it



QUOTE=Carcher196;1093919353]I only sent in for (1)5A and Dmap this year... see how it goes.

I tell yall what, I've gotten more grief this year for going back to a whisker biscuit and 4 pin, then shooting my trophy taker and extreme archery 1 pin slider... I mean is it so bad to want to simplify my hinting rig.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Nothing wrong with your rig!!! If nothing Davy should be getting the grief for killing my buck last year!!! LOL sorry bud had to do it
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Carcher196;1093919353]I only sent in for (1)5A and Dmap this year... see how it goes.
> 
> I tell yall what, I've gotten more grief this year for going back to a whisker biscuit and 4 pin, then shooting my trophy taker and extreme archery 1 pin slider... I mean is it so bad to want to simplify my hinting rig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


:set1_rolf2:

Oh I'm gunning to tick some people off again this year :wink:


----------



## Carcher196

Just a couple guys I shoot with. 1 guy does cause I went to 3.degree with fixed blades, and said I'm loosing to much from the drag, I went to single after I missed a 10 from pin blur but, hate take that adjustment for a 40yd shot. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I like simplicity and shot a WB one summer.I tried to make it work but to be honest,it worked much better than I thought it would but I ended up putting my dropaway back on before the season started.I really don't know why anyone would care what kind of rest and sight someone uses.I had a hostage rest and a TT top pin sight on my son's bow.The flippin bow has a strait cable guard and there was no way to get clearance from the cables using blazers.Even at a relatively slow speed,we were struggling getting good BH flight.On Friday,I picked up a trophy taker,put it on,rotated his fletch a hair and now his Bh's are hitting perfect.While we were at it,he had me put a trophy ridge slider on it that I had laying around.I hated it and he likes it.


----------



## EXsystem

Are lighted nocks legal in PA?


----------



## Carcher196

Haha I could have sold ya a trophy taker cheap lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

I would actually like to try the g5 halo rest

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha I hope so brother!!! Did u get the mount back? I don't remember seeing it



QUOTE=davydtune;1093920297]:set1_rolf2:

Oh I'm gunning to tick some people off again this year :wink:[/QUOTE]


----------



## davydtune

EXsystem said:


> Are lighted nocks legal in PA?


Yes, they changed the wording in the law a ways back to make them legal.


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Haha I hope so brother!!! Did u get the mount back? I don't remember seeing it


-


----------



## Carcher196

[emoji15]wow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

That's not the emogi I chose. Blasphemy! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Aaahhhh yes now I remember him!!!!! Awesome


----------



## Billy H

Here is a close up of a deer that was shotgunned at 50 yards that's been tagged and collard, You can see the black antenna and the brown leather collar. The antenna is longer than it looks because the collar is turned. The collar was beat to heck and blended with her very well, her coat was partially covering it when she was still on her feet, This pic was taken after a I drug her by the collar for hundreds of yards. Also the collar didn't have the large black strip or the glow strip on the receiver like the one the biologist posted. She also has both ear tags in, they certainly don't glow like the other picture. There was no kind of reward for the ear tags, and it was not a mortality study. Granted this was from many years ago. I still have the ear tags. Don't mind the hole in her head, when I put a deer down and it is struggling I don't mess around. I put them out of misery.


----------



## dougell

They look similar to the ear tags in bears and I've never known a person to hold off on a bear because it had tags in the ears.I've had tagged bears walk directly underneath my stand and you can notice them but they aren't that noticeable 40-50 yards away.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looking for a acorn report in potter county? Camp is in southern potter, 2g. Anybody?


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Looking for a acorn report in potter county? Camp is in southern potter, 2g. Anybody?


Interested as well. My buddy wants to set up a ladder stand on out lease so I hope to make a trip up there in the next couple weeks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Looking for a acorn report in potter county? Camp is in southern potter, 2g. Anybody?


3A and 2H not looking good....the extended dry season has them falling early (some already) and very small...same with cherries and crab apples. Some low-land crab apples are doing ok, but a majority are falling already with very small fruit. 

The Reds seem to be doing better than the whites and pin oaks, but they're all down. This was supposed to be the year of the red along that tier...makings are prime for a rough winter for the deer.

My Pop just got back this morning. He and my brothers went up and out in three small food plots. They did get some rain overnight last night and more forecasted mid week this week, hopefully enough to getting started.

Joe


----------



## Carcher196

5A mountains 1/2 dropped at my honey hole

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## muppetmower00

Hey guys, late to the party. season starts in 2B here shortly on the 17th but ill be in a friends wedding. Ill be checking cameras next week and also just aquired 100 acres in eastern Ohio. So ive been running around like crazy to set stands/cameras.

taking vacation for the 19th, 20th, 21st of sept. hoping for a good buck in 2B then last week in october and 1st week of november. Hunting New York as well. so ill be pretty busy hunting this year.

Shoulder injury forced me to learn to shoot left handed as well. should be a fun year. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

nicko said:


> I have all my antlerless tags in hand now. Is anybody still waiting for tags to come to them in the mail?


Still waiting on mine to arrive. But after tonight I don't care because I have two hit list bucks! 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Thanks for the report Joe.


----------



## Carcher196

Alright PA hunters, looking for some better shooters advice. I started fletching my own arrows with helical 2" blazer. Put my whisker biscuit on and I just can't seem to dial in my grouping even at 20 yards. It's extremely frustrating. Could the helical fletching through the biscuit cause such terrible flighting? Should I go back to my Trophy Taker Extreme. My setup is a 2013 Bear method, 62lbs, 28.5 DL, shooting 27.5 c2c GT expedition 5575 w/ 100 gr tip

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick, am I correct in assuming that the new episodes of "Unscripted" will begin in September?!


----------



## Mathias

Anyone else going out for doves?


----------



## EXsystem

OneiiShotiidrop those are some nice deer, good luck tagging one.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Interested as well. My buddy wants to set up a ladder stand on out lease so I hope to make a trip up there in the next couple weeks.


ACORNS ARE HIT AN MISS IN SOUTHERN 2H,2G.It's more a function of a late freeze than it is dry weather.I found a few different trees over the weekend that were loaded and the acorns were big and fresh.That's a far better situation compared to years when they're loaded all over the place.My buddy has a camp between Sinnemahoning and Austin,He was up this past weekend and he said the same thing.Acorns are scattered but pretty heavy where they're producing.


----------



## EXsystem

If any one is looking for reasonable price lighted nocks I highly recommend these. They are string activated and very bright!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371677142002?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Anyone else going out for doves?


I'm gonna try going for doves for the first time this year. Just trying to find a good field....only person I found growing sunflowers in a field wasn't too keen on hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Carcher196 said:


> Alright PA hunters, looking for some better shooters advice. I started fletching my own arrows with helical 2" blazer. Put my whisker biscuit on and I just can't seem to dial in my grouping even at 20 yards. It's extremely frustrating. Could the helical fletching through the biscuit cause such terrible flighting? Should I go back to my Trophy Taker Extreme. My setup is a 2013 Bear method, 62lbs, 28.5 DL, shooting 27.5 c2c GT expedition 5575 w/ 100 gr tip
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What's the problem with the grouping? Seems you're specs are good - my guess is you have a tuning issue, perhaps a tiller adjustment or cam timing - can you tell if both stops are hitting at the same time - it has been an issue with the Method - can usually be fixed with a couple of twists of your thread.

If I am not mistaken, it is recommended to shoot straight fletched or fletching with no more than 2-degrees of offset through the WB- so that could very well be the issue too.

If you are not accustomed or don't have the equipment to tune yourself, might be worth a quick trip to a pro-shop (providing there is a reputable one close by). Nothing worse than adjusting your form and components just to get your arrows to hit where you're aiming but your bow is out of tune. I recently worked with a guy who could hit the 12-ring at 40-yards with no problem - yet his bow was so far out of tune that not only were his arrows taking sideways arched path to the target, the pins on his sight, as well as, the gang adjustment were moved all the way out...he thought all was well, he was hitting where he aimed. At 40 yards his arrows penetrated the block about 2", while my arrows, went in up to the fletching. Took about 10 hours over two days to get his rig straightened out, but it is shooting bullets now...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> ACORNS ARE HIT AN MISS IN SOUTHERN 2H,2G.It's more a function of a late freeze than it is dry weather.I found a few different trees over the weekend that were loaded and the acorns were big and fresh.That's a far better situation compared to years when they're loaded all over the place.My buddy has a camp between Sinnemahoning and Austin,He was up this past weekend and he said the same thing.Acorns are scattered but pretty heavy where they're producing.


I agree completely - we didn't find many bumper crops, but when we did, there was a clear indication of concentrated deer activity. Rather have a a quarter than 25 pennies any day - at least I can be a little more focused with my efforts/planning.

Joe


----------



## dougell

A well fed deer is a hard deer to hunt because they don't have to be on their feet searching.Most areas in this part of the state have an understory of laurel.When the laurel is beneath an overstory of oak,they never have to leave to find food.When the mast crop is huge,they're even more scattered.That's one of the primary reasons hunters claim there's no deer in these parts.A big mast crop is great as far as allowing the deer to go into winter with some extra fat but it makes them much harder to hunt.When we have almost no mast crop,I abandon the oak ridges and strictly focus on clearcuts and always see more deer than when the mast crop is big.


----------



## dougell

Carcher196 said:


> Alright PA hunters, looking for some better shooters advice. I started fletching my own arrows with helical 2" blazer. Put my whisker biscuit on and I just can't seem to dial in my grouping even at 20 yards. It's extremely frustrating. Could the helical fletching through the biscuit cause such terrible flighting? Should I go back to my Trophy Taker Extreme. My setup is a 2013 Bear method, 62lbs, 28.5 DL, shooting 27.5 c2c GT expedition 5575 w/ 100 gr tip
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Way to hard to answer without seeing it in person.In my experience,the greatest invention to get perfect,consistant arrow flight with broadheads in the dropaway rest.I like the simplicity of a WB and they worked better than I thought they would but I'd never use anything but a dropaway.If the TT worked before,I'd go back to it.


----------



## Carcher196

I had the TT on my spare bow never put it on the new one. I liked the simplicity of the wb but if it manually pull the arrow through the biscuit with the helical, wow it is hard and bend the cock vane in half. Looks like I'll be taking it to Kecks archery and have them set up my drop away again. While I'm at it have the check the cam timing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, am I correct in assuming that the new episodes of "Unscripted" will begin in September?!


Need some new material. Anybody know when pope will be back?


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Need some new material. Anybody know when pope will be back?


I bet Joe would know:wink: Are both pope125 and pope1250 banned?


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Need some new material. Anybody know when pope will be back?


:set1_rolf2::set1_punch:


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Anyone else going out for doves?


I just got back from taking our dog for a walk at the local gamelands and kicked up a group of about 10 doves which reminded me the season starts in 2 days. But the dog is only 7 months old right now, not trained enough yet, and I haven't tested her yet to see if she is gun shy. She needs some more maturing and training but I hope to be able to get her out in the later part of pheasant season.


----------



## nicko

Carcher196 said:


> Alright PA hunters, looking for some better shooters advice. I started fletching my own arrows with helical 2" blazer. Put my whisker biscuit on and I just can't seem to dial in my grouping even at 20 yards. It's extremely frustrating. Could the helical fletching through the biscuit cause such terrible flighting? Should I go back to my Trophy Taker Extreme. My setup is a 2013 Bear method, 62lbs, 28.5 DL, shooting 27.5 c2c GT expedition 5575 w/ 100 gr tip
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


If I had to point to one possible issue, it could be the helical fletch being used with a WB.


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> I bet Joe would know:wink: Are both pope125 and pope1250 banned?


THat would be a yes haha


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I just got back from taking our dog for a walk at the local gamelands and kicked up a group of about 10 doves which reminded me the season starts in 2 days. But the dog is only 7 months old right now, not trained enough yet, and I haven't tested her yet to see if she is gun shy. She needs some more maturing and training but I hope to be able to get her out in the later part of pheasant season.


Ok I know this isn't archery related but how do you hunt doves. I always thought it was basically sitting on a bucket at the edge of a field or sunflower patch and blasting away as they come in. Can you just go for a stroll and flush them too? Haven't done it but looking to get out this year.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok I know this isn't archery related but how do you hunt doves. I always thought it was basically sitting on a bucket at the edge of a field or sunflower patch and blasting away as they come in. Can you just go for a stroll and flush them too? Haven't done it but looking to get out this year.


You can walk them up but I think that might work best at mid day. Aside from that, sunflower patches are good spots, open water holes, and open spots on the ground with a lot of gravel. A single tree in fenceline is worth a sit too. But a lot if it is keeping your eyes open and looking up. They often appear from what seems out of nowhere but keeping your eyes up may show that you're sitting in the wrong spot and need to move a bit to get closer. When they're flying, it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok I know this isn't archery related but how do you hunt doves. I always thought it was basically sitting on a bucket at the edge of a field or sunflower patch and blasting away as they come in. Can you just go for a stroll and flush them too? Haven't done it but looking to get out this year.


Why can't it be archery related? I think you should use a blunt tip at the end of one of those zombie slayers and use your prime :tongue:


----------



## jacobh

Yep when we use to sit for them I'd sit by our mulberry trees and hammer them. We gave up hunting them and now hunt geese!!!! Anyone want to try gooseing let me know they fly over our property like crazy right now. Me my stepdad and son go


----------



## ATG

nicko said:


> You can walk them up but I think that might work best at mid day. Aside from that, sunflower patches are good spots, open water holes, and open spots on the ground with a lot of gravel. A single tree in fenceline is worth a sit too. But a lot if it is keeping your eyes open and looking up. They often appear from what seems out of nowhere but keeping your eyes up may show that you're sitting in the wrong spot and need to move a bit to get closer. When they're flying, it can be a lot of fun.


That's pretty much it. 

The skill is waiting, your shot, but most importantly depth perception of how far away they are. It is fun how they come at you if they don't see you - right at you, away, low, high, etc. It is a ton of fun. I can't wait to start going after them this year.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Why can't it be archery related? I think you should use a blunt tip at the end of one of those zombie slayers and use your prime :tongue:


hahaha, I would be out of arrows in 15 minutes


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yep when we use to sit for them I'd sit by our mulberry trees and hammer them. We gave up hunting them and now hunt geese!!!! Anyone want to try gooseing let me know they fly over our property like crazy right now. Me my stepdad and son go


Im looking into trying it this year. Might even try it with my bow. At the one private land spot I have, its all open fields next to Christmas tress and almost no timber. I can sit in the xmas trees and shoot them as they land in the fields....or so I hope haha.


----------



## BGM51

Just got back from my camp in Potter County. Did get 3 food plots in. Now need rain. Been very dry. Some of the small towns are on water restrictions. The cherries are dropping as well as all the apples. The black berries are all but dried up. Deer movement must be really slow. The amount of pictures on camera this trip were a lot less the previous check. Did get a few buck pictures but none of the bigger buck that I had on the last check. In the one picture you can see that my pond is just about dried up.


----------



## jacobh

Well if u want to meet up u can try with us? We probably won't get out til next week. U fortunately not sure you'd beable to do it with a bow there but a gun for sure



QUOTE=yetihunter1;1093964865]Im looking into trying it this year. Might even try it with my bow. At the one private land spot I have, its all open fields next to Christmas tress and almost no timber. I can sit in the xmas trees and shoot them as they land in the fields....or so I hope haha.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carcher196

Well took the bow to the shop, within 5 minutes found the bow WAY out of timing, and convinced myself to throw the old Trophy taker back on. (Next year getting the QAD hd). Hopefully when I get it back the bows shooting lazers.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Carcher196 said:


> Well took the bow to the shop, within 5 minutes found the bow WAY out of timing, and convinced myself to throw the old Trophy taker back on. (Next year getting the QAD hd). Hopefully when I get it back the bows shooting lazers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Glad to hear you got it all straightened out....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGM51 said:


> Just got back from my camp in Potter County. Did get 3 food plots in. Now need rain. Been very dry. Some of the small towns are on water restrictions. The cherries are dropping as well as all the apples. The black berries are all but dried up. Deer movement must be really slow. The amount of pictures on camera this trip were a lot less the previous check. Did get a few buck pictures but none of the bigger buck that I had on the last check. In the one picture you can see that my pond is just about dried up.


Still a couple of good one's...

Joe


----------



## Carcher196

12-Ringer said:


> Glad to hear you got it all straightened out....
> 
> Joe


Will find out Friday when I get it back.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'm sure it will be better than when you brought it in....just curious; did they talk you out of the WB or was it your decision.


----------



## Carcher196

It was more mine, I love the simple design of the wb but with a helical fletch it really does distort the vanes going through the bristles. So I figure I'll use my TY and get the stick on arrow holder to keep it from bouncing around. Until next year I'll probably pick up the QAD hunter. I'd buy one now if I wasn't looking for a climber to buy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Does anyone have any experience putting a Hazmore seat on an old Summit climber? My summit is ancient, probably from 1997 if I remember correctly. I can't remember the model but it does not have a rail around the seat part. The seat itself folds up with back rest that I never used. I always sat on the entire cushion folded up. I'm looking to remove this and put a net on it but the Hazmore site says it only fits certain models.


----------



## jacobh

Matt they come in flat u wrap it around the bars and they send u ties and u have to tie it together on the bottom. Hope U can understand that. Not sure how to really explain it. So basically it's a long flat woven pice of fabric with pieces of rope. U lay it across the bars and wrap underneath. Use the provided ropes to tie to the ends on the seat to make it one piece. I for one got rid of my hazmore seat didn't like it in the least


----------



## jacobh

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3ptIW-Kvj74


Here u go


----------



## perryhunter4

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok I know this isn't archery related but how do you hunt doves. I always thought it was basically sitting on a bucket at the edge of a field or sunflower patch and blasting away as they come in. Can you just go for a stroll and flush them too? Haven't done it but looking to get out this year.


If you have any farms or corn fields near by, we have always had a bunch of luck walking them out. We have one or two guys walk down through the corn and then two guys walk along the edges with them, always flushed a ton out of the standing corn. As Nicko had already stated, also have had alot of luck in fencelines. These posts make me miss it, haven't gone in forever. We used to shoot a bunch, then wrap them in bacon for a night before cookout before the 1st day or archery.


----------



## nicko

I pretty much got my start back into hunting in my late teens with going after doves. These birds are a perfect game bird to get kids started in hunting. You know you're going to see birds and get some shooting. If that can't get a kid interested in hunting, nothing will.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I pretty much got my start back into hunting in my late teens with going after doves. These birds are a perfect game bird to get kids started in hunting. You know you're going to see birds and get some shooting. If that can't get a kid interested in hunting, nothing will.


I end up buying low brass for the times I've dove hunted - the first couple times I had an exaggerated man-card and thought I needed the 3.5" 6-oz loads - after the first hour I could barely raise the gun to shoot - now get low brass 9-shot, some will be a bit out of range, but you when you have the potential to shoot a couple boxes of shells, those high-brass shells do a number - especially from a 12-guage. Additionally, there is still a little left on the dove when you hit them with 7-9, closer you get to 4-6, the less you have to smoke/pan-fry.

Joe


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> I pretty much got my start back into hunting in my late teens with going after doves. These birds are a perfect game bird to get kids started in hunting. You know you're going to see birds and get some shooting. If that can't get a kid interested in hunting, nothing will.


Exactly how I got started. Shooting doves and squirrels. The cleaning part I don't miss....lol, as we used to shoot a bunch. Third time out, my buddy's dad (was like my father growing up), threw them on the porch and said go ahead boys, they're all your's. We weren't as excited about going after that...lol!


----------



## bucksdown4ever

I'm visiting Gettysburg and am very impressed! There seems to be deer everywhere in the beans right now! I had to drive around "scouting" because I miss WI after moving to Boston 2yrs ago! Glad to be on way home now though!


----------



## Carcher196

Yeah problem with gettysburg, is a lot of it is protected due to the battlefields. I grew up there and don't live to far away. Truly is a beautiful place.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Anyone on here ever use a loggy bayou cheap seat? Looking for a public land set up. Was going to go climber, but if I pack in 2 miles and can't hunt where I want because of tree selection. I'm gonna be pissed lol. I saw the cheap seats were only 6lbs.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Pickup up the new bow and ran her out to LAS for Moose (my Mathews go to) to check out.
I will miss E35 for the V-grip, but I wanted a shorter ATA for the hunt and ground blind use. Also I just couldn't get the Elite as quiet as I wanted. It was a string stop noise that try as I might, I couldn't rectify.
Shooting bullet holes. Now my 20 & 60 yard sight and I'm set.
Flung a group at 36 yards when I got home.
Easy bow to shoot and ultra quiet.

















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I used one many years ago. It's just that cheap. U sit on a thin strap like seat. Not real comfortable but it gets the job done





Carcher196 said:


> Anyone on here ever use a loggy bayou cheap seat? Looking for a public land set up. Was going to go climber, but if I pack in 2 miles and can't hunt where I want because of tree selection. I'm gonna be pissed lol. I saw the cheap seats were only 6lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

Matt the season is almost here. Is this the finally one.haha


----------



## Squirrel

strawcat said:


> Matt the season is almost here. Is this the finally one.haha


I am sure he will have 1 or 2 more bows before the late season  .


----------



## nick060200

Mathias said:


> Pickup up the new bow and ran her out to LAS for Moose (my Mathews go to) to check out.
> I will miss E35 for the V-grip, but I wanted a shorter ATA for the hunt and ground blind use. Also I just couldn't get the Elite as quiet as I wanted. It was a string stop noise that try as I might, I couldn't rectify.
> Shooting bullet holes. Now my 20 & 60 yard sight and I'm set.
> Flung a group at 36 yards when I got home.
> Easy bow to shoot and ultra quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


meh..... you'll switch bows 2 more times before you kill something this year. lol

curious hypothetical: if barnsedale starts making cpx style limbs (prodigy, btx ect) would you go back to BT?


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt they come in flat u wrap it around the bars and they send u ties and u have to tie it together on the bottom. Hope U can understand that. Not sure how to really explain it. So basically it's a long flat woven pice of fabric with pieces of rope. U lay it across the bars and wrap underneath. Use the provided ropes to tie to the ends on the seat to make it one piece. I for one got rid of my hazmore seat didn't like it in the least


Thanks Scott. I like net seating and it will cut down on the weight. I want to use this old stand more for quick sits after work, so I'm going to "pimp" it out a little and get it back in service.


----------



## jacobh

No problem Matt good luck with it bud. I did post a vid not sure if u saw it of how it mounts. Best of luck to u


----------



## strawcat

I put a hazemore on my apologies last year and like it a lot more than the stock seat


----------



## Mathias

Geesh….good thing I'm not a liberal or I'd be looking for a "safe space" to shelter in :wink:

I went with a somewhat open mind, either a Prime (loved my Ion last year) or the Halon. I like to shoot instinctively when trying bows, rest only.
At 15 yards +- I robin hooded my 2nd arrow with the H6, I took that as a 'sign'.
20-60 sight in completed.
Far different feel of a bow, but I'm set
FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE SEASON!!!


----------



## Mathias

nick060200- if they did and I found a cheap Invasion I would do it.


----------



## dougell

Carcher196 said:


> Anyone on here ever use a loggy bayou cheap seat? Looking for a public land set up. Was going to go climber, but if I pack in 2 miles and can't hunt where I want because of tree selection. I'm gonna be pissed lol. I saw the cheap seats were only 6lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> I have one and the seat is about 4" from the platform.Cheap is the operative word unless you're under 4 feet tall.I'll give you the one I have for free.I hunt remote areas of public land and have tried every combination from three sticks and small hang on to one stick and a Quidos web.I still keep going back to a Lone wolf assault climber.As far as light hangons on goes,I have a LW assault and a Millenium M7 micro.Both are similar in weight.The LW is more quiet and very easy to hang but the Millenium is much more comfortable.Throw in three sticks and you're still hauling about the same as an assault climber.Generally speaking,I don't usually have a problem finding a tree to climb.


----------



## perryhunter4

dougell said:


> Carcher196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here ever use a loggy bayou cheap seat? Looking for a public land set up. Was going to go climber, but if I pack in 2 miles and can't hunt where I want because of tree selection. I'm gonna be pissed lol. I saw the cheap seats were only 6lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> I have one and the seat is about 4" from the platform.Cheap is the operative word unless you're under 4 feet tall.I'll give you the one I have for free.I hunt remote areas of public land and have tried every combination from three sticks and small hang on to one stick and a Quidos web.I still keep going back to a Lone wolf assault climber.As far as light hangons on goes,I have a LW assault and a Millenium M7 micro.Both are similar in weight.The LW is more quiet and very easy to hang but the Millenium is much more comfortable.Throw in three sticks and you're still hauling about the same as an assault climber.Generally speaking,I don't usually have a problem finding a tree to climb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Carcher doesn't want it, I'll take it from you. That is all I used to hunt out of. In Pine Trees and just used the branches to get in. Was an awesome/portable set-up. They are not the most comfortable, but get the job done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carcher196

Already pmed him perry lol [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MiolaMulisha

One month to go gentlemen!


----------



## yetihunter1

don't you mean 17 days?


----------



## perryhunter4

Carcher196 said:


> Already pmed him perry lol [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


haha.......atta boy. Good luck with it.


----------



## goathillinpa

17 days indeed, I cant wait.


----------



## Applebag

I hate you guys, I have to wait an extra 2 weeks.


----------



## Matt Musto

Yesterday after work I saw a fork horn that was out of velvet. First one this year so far. Tuesday evening I saw both of the 3.5 year old 8's that run my neighborhood, still in velvet. Anyone else seeing clean racks?


----------



## dougell

I've been seeing mostly clean racks since the middle of last week.I did see two small ones still in velvet this morning.


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> Yesterday after work I saw a fork horn that was out of velvet. First one this year so far. Tuesday evening I saw both of the 3.5 year old 8's that run my neighborhood, still in velvet. Anyone else seeing clean racks?


I have a few bucks on camera that are hard already. I will upload pics after work. Only one shooter so far and he showed up once at midnight 3 weeks ago.


----------



## yetihunter1

I haven't put my cam back out or glassed any fields lately so I can't contribute much other than a small forky I saw on the way home the other day was still in velvet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Watched a group of 5 last night - all hard-horned, one had some velvet hanging that was really bothering him, you could see him constantly shaking is head, even running it through some of the small scrub brush along the edge of the beans, but man they didn't want to leave that bean field for anything....even when a runner came out of the woods and ran along the edge, they all stood at attention watching her pass, but they never left. She as close to 200 yards away, but that is pretty odd for this area.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

So, I've just received some pretty good news. My dad just gained access to a property of 72 acres with a mix of farm and woods. A couple weeks ago when I was dropping him off we saw, literally, 10 bucks together in a field. Three-four shooters. One is a double drop time buck that we counted about 11 or 12 scorable points, who we believe is an easy 150". Only downfall right now, wife doesn't like archery . Husband said he would talk to her, but honestly, finding somewhere with 20 acres is tough, as we all know. 72 acres is a goldmine around here, and I'll hunt the crap out of it during rifle season.

Oh yeah, and nobody has hunted this property in years, apparently. And across the street is another 30 acres that nobody is allowed to hunt due to circumstances of the property. So the deer basically have 100 acres where they haven't faced seen much pressure.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> So, I've just received some pretty good news. My dad just gained access to a property of 72 acres with a mix of farm and woods. A couple weeks ago when I was dropping him off we saw, literally, 10 bucks together in a field. Three-four shooters. One is a double drop time buck that we counted about 11 or 12 scorable points, who we believe is an easy 150". Only downfall right now, wife doesn't like archery . Husband said he would talk to her, but honestly, finding somewhere with 20 acres is tough, as we all know. 72 acres is a goldmine around here, and I'll hunt the crap out of it during rifle season.


Good luck - hope it works out - from my experiences - if the wifey no likey - there's usually no hunting....

Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck - hope it works out - from my experiences - if the wifey no likey - there's usually no hunting....
> 
> Joe


Oh, we have permission to hunt with a gun. Just no archery.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Oh, we have permission to hunt with a gun. Just no archery.


Funny isn't it - I had a similar experience a few years ago on a very popular property in this area so I won't mention by name - the owner refused to give bowhunters permission because he didn't believe bowhunting was humane and he found several deer on his property with arrows in them...this is a VERY large parcel that is currently being upheld in litigation surround a golf course and housing development. 

I know 3 guys who sneak in all year to bowhunt, but who have permission to gun hunt??? Not sure why they'd risk it and when I saw one of them in Gordons this past Monday and we got to talking in the parking lot and his response was pretty simple - why does it matter, it will be all developed in the next year or two...sort of the criminal justification that goes on I guess??

I asked him about the three stands I found on my property, all of which are set exactly the way he does it. I told him that I tagged them and that there are being confiscated this weekend if they're still up - will be interesting to see if they are there when I swing by....our two properties our close and we've helped each other in this past. His son shot his first deer on my property, I helped him track a decent 11-point in 2014, he shot it the first day of shotgun season and I was bowhuntng my property. We occasionally bump into each other at the Wawa in Eagle after a night's hunt. He bowhunts (or I guess more appropriately hunted) MC a lot, that's actually where I first met him.

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

Mathias said:


> Geesh….good thing I'm not a liberal or I'd be looking for a "safe space" to shelter in :wink:


LOL sorry man, just giving you a hard time. Enjoy that bow, I really like those Halon's. If I found a 50# one I may have bought it instead of the Synergy I did buy. 

I am still not able to even pull mine more than once though. I am getting nervous for being able to shoot by the opener. I am not interested in using a crossbow (no offense to anyone, just not my thing) so I may be a camera man this early season for friends until I get into shooting form.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Funny isn't it - I had a similar experience a few years ago on a very popular property in this area so I won't mention by name - the owner refused to give bowhunters permission because he didn't believe bowhunting was humane and he found several deer on his property with arrows in them...this is a VERY large parcel that is currently being upheld in litigation surround a golf course and housing development.
> 
> I know 3 guys who sneak in all year to bowhunt, but who have permission to gun hunt??? Not sure why they'd risk it and when I saw one of them in Gordons this past Monday and we got to talking in the parking lot and his response was pretty simple - why does it matter, it will be all developed in the next year or two...sort of the criminal justification that goes on I guess??
> 
> I asked him about the three stands I found on my property, all of which are set exactly the way he does it. I told him that I tagged them and that there are being confiscated this weekend if they're still up - will be interesting to see if they are there when I swing by....our two properties our close and we've helped each other in this past. His son shot his first deer on my property, I helped him track a decent 11-point in 2014, he shot it the first day of shotgun season and I was bowhuntng my property. We occasionally bump into each other at the Wawa in Eagle after a night's hunt. He bowhunts (or I guess more appropriately hunted) MC a lot, that's actually where I first met him.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, kind of a misconception I guess when it comes to archery. A double lung shot with an arrow will put the deer down in less than minute, even less than 30 seconds. Is that as effective as a well placed shot with a gun that will stop a deer in its tracks? I guess no, but it is still pretty close. What they don't realize I guess, is a gut shot with an arrow or gun will still cause a deer to suffer for some time. 

I wouldn't be sneaking on the property. Wouldn't want to risk losing the spot, especially since no one has LEGALLY hunted the property for quite a while. I also don't have to worry about the property being developed anytime soon. As of now, the property is preserved farmland and "green space" I guess would be another term. I would imagine there would be quite a few hoops to jump through for someone to develop the property.


----------



## fap1800

I'm chomping at the bit for next Wednesday when I leave to chase elk with a bow. Hopefully my 5th times a charm. Finally drew a good limited quota tag so if it goes well I'll have some horns and 150 or so pounds of awesome meat.


----------



## Charman03

KMiha said:


> Oh, we have permission to hunt with a gun. Just no archery.



Just tell her you use those new crossbows that shoot just like a gun, probably will say oh ok, go right ahead


----------



## dougell

KMiha said:


> Yeah, kind of a misconception I guess when it comes to archery. A double lung shot with an arrow will put the deer down in less than minute, even less than 30 seconds. Is that as effective as a well placed shot with a gun that will stop a deer in its tracks? I guess no, but it is still pretty close. What they don't realize I guess, is a gut shot with an arrow or gun will still cause a deer to suffer for some time.
> 
> I wouldn't be sneaking on the property. Wouldn't want to risk losing the spot, especially since no one has LEGALLY hunted the property for quite a while. I also don't have to worry about the property being developed anytime soon. As of now, the property is preserved farmland and "green space" I guess would be another term. I would imagine there would be quite a few hoops to jump through for someone to develop the property.


A deer shot through both lungs or heart with a sharp broadhead dies every bit as fast as one shot with a rifle.A deer may or may not drop when shot with a rifle but even the ones that do drop are often times still alive to some degree when I walk up to them.I would argue that bows are more humane than rifles.There are a lot of misconceptions though and it may be hard to convince a non-hunter.


----------



## nicko

Now we just need temperature levels to drop and this godforsaken humidity to lessen. I really just want summer to go away at this point and I'm never like that. But I've had it with sweating every time I go outside. Temps this weekend are forecast to be good so if anybody is heading out dove hunting, it should be comfortable.


----------



## Mathias

With ya Nick, not one to wish away time, but I'll happily bid this summer farewell.
I'm looking forward to a couple of nights up north in the low 50's, should be a great weekend.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> I'm chomping at the bit for next Wednesday when I leave to chase elk with a bow. Hopefully my 5th times a charm. Finally drew a good limited quota tag so if it goes well I'll have some horns and 150 or so pounds of awesome meat.


Good Luck Colin. What state are you hunting in?


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> Good Luck Colin. What state are you hunting in?


+2 good luck!


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Good Luck Colin. What state are you hunting in?





Mathias said:


> +2 good luck!


Thanks! Hunting WY in the Medicine Bow. We flew out to get some valuable scouting in a month ago and saw quite a bit of good sign. Ended up identifying a number of promising spots, which fuels the anticipation. We found a few bachelor groups of bulls as well, but I'm sure they've long since separated.


----------



## Mathias

Be sure and post a lot of pics!


----------



## nicko

Good luck fap. We'll be hoping for hero pics.


----------



## nicko

Baiting info on the PAGC website.

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=59


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Baiting info on the PAGC website.
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=59


Got mine out.


----------



## KMiha

dougell said:


> A deer shot through both lungs or heart with a sharp broadhead dies every bit as fast as one shot with a rifle.A deer may or may not drop when shot with a rifle but even the ones that do drop are often times still alive to some degree when I walk up to them.I would argue that bows are more humane than rifles.There are a lot of misconceptions though and it may be hard to convince a non-hunter.


I agree. Just a lot of misinformation out there. And I'm worried about trying to convince her, as it's her husband and his sister-in-law that own the property, may end up in losing the property all together. I don't think the husband or the sister-in-law care what we use.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Be sure and post a lot of pics!


Hoping we run into these two 5x5s. I'd be more than happy.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Dont be that guy!


----------



## jacobh

If they keep looking they'll find a bunch of barbed broadheads too


----------



## jacobh

Keep reading though. From the PGC site..... According to this natural bait is baiting so to me it almost sounds like a oak tree corn field or apple tree can be classified as "baiting" am I wrong with the way I read this???


----------



## Carcher196

Can't do barbed broadheads but 3 in cut is okay... as I was once told in a debate about broadheads. "I can shoot longer distances because I have more room for error with a bigger cut..." almost wanted to smack the shhhhh out of him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well according to the article I just posted forget hunting food plots boys


----------



## Carcher196

Haha 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

The way I'm reading it as long as you didn't place it you are ok


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Hoping we run into these two 5x5s. I'd be more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man that picture makes me jealous. Love Wyoming,it's got it all. We've hunted pronghorns north of where you'll be up around Gillette. Good luck and be sure to post some pics.


----------



## jacobh

Says natural bait





strawcat said:


> The way I'm reading it as long as you didn't place it you are ok


----------



## Billy H

A little grainy. This picture of a 5-C buck was taken on a property half mile from mine. What do you guys think? shooter?


----------



## Carcher196

Billy H said:


> A little grainy. This picture of a 5-C buck was taken on a property half mile from mine. What do you guys think? shooter?


I say 1 more year. He's got potential!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Carcher196 said:


> I say 1 more year. He's got potential!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Really, you would pass that buck? Thinking on asking the owner to hunt.


----------



## Carcher196

I was sarcastic lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> A deer shot through both lungs or heart with a sharp broadhead dies every bit as fast as one shot with a rifle.A deer may or may not drop when shot with a rifle but even the ones that do drop are often times still alive to some degree when I walk up to them.I would argue that bows are more humane than rifles.There are a lot of misconceptions though and it may be hard to convince a non-hunter.


The difference is a bad shot with an arrow or bolt, arrow is sticking out of the deer. Everyone knows it is an arrow. There is no bullet sticking out of a deer.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Says natural bait


Good, my clover plots are about as unnatural as one can get.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> The difference is a bad shot with an arrow or bolt, arrow is sticking out of the deer. Everyone knows it is an arrow. There is no bullet sticking out of a deer.


True.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Baiting info on the PAGC website.
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=59


They don't mention a specific distance? What exactly is the size of "an area". Say there is a guy a quarter mile down the road that baits throughout the season, unknowingly to the hunter. Is that illegal for the guy following the rules?


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Well according to the article I just posted forget hunting food plots boys


"Nothing in the law that prohibits baiting pertains to normal or accepted farming, habitat-management practices, oil-and-gas drilling, mining, forest-management activities or other legitimate commercial or industrial practices.

Hunters may hunt in areas with agricultural crops or where treetops have been felled by loggers. If they have permission, they can even plant their own crops, food plots and trees, and hunt there lawfully, Grohol said."

You can hunt food plots


----------



## jacobh

Matt there is no set distance and they can fine u whether u are aware or not. That's why I posted the thing I did. It states u cannot hunt artificial bait or natural bait. So not sure what u can hunt then??
They define it as any food source natural or artificial used to Intice deer as baiting


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> A little grainy. This picture of a 5-C buck was taken on a property half mile from mine. What do you guys think? shooter?


I hope that is a rhetorical question Absolute giant 7 pointer from the looks of it!


----------



## dougell

What they mean by natural bait is that you can't gather up apples or acorns and dump them somewhere but you can hunt near an apple tree or an oak tree.You can also hunt a food plot.There is no set distance that you can hunt from bait.If a WCO determines that you shot a deer that was taking advantage of the bait you can be busted.If you state your case in front of a magistrate,you also may get off.The baiting laws are extremely ambiguous.You can however get busted,even if you don't know the bait is there and that's what bothers me.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt there is no set distance and they can fine u whether u are aware or not. That's why I posted the thing I did. It states u cannot hunt artificial bait or natural bait. So not sure what u can hunt then??
> They define it as any food source natural or artificial used to Intice deer as baiting


Scott, See above. Natural bait means apples, corn, peanuts, etc. placed out to draw deer. Purina deer blocks, molasses, trophy rock, peanut butter are unnatural bait. You can hunt corn fields, apple orchards, food plots lawfully. 

I don't see how they can not specify a distance or radius. If there is no set distance then everyone in bucks county is probably hunting illegally.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> They don't mention a specific distance? What exactly is the size of "an area". Say there is a guy a quarter mile down the road that baits throughout the season, unknowingly to the hunter. Is that illegal for the guy following the rules?


If someone wants to mess with you,they can put a salt block out or bait and then report you for hunting over it,even if you don't know it's there.I know people who got busted for that and I also know people who fought it an won.


----------



## dougell

I'm with you Matt but they can and will bust you if they can determine that you took advantage of it.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed with Doug. It's worded in a way that if they decide they want to bust u that they can


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I'm with you Matt but they can and will bust you if they can determine that you took advantage of it.


Oh I know it could happen but, like you said it would suck if someone tried to set you up. 

Scott I agree, but they won't bust you for food plots. Did you ever get any more pics of your "sons" buck lol?


----------



## jacobh

Haha nope was there for the 1 week and disappeared LOL.... Yea wording was weird that's all brother. I know they can't get u for hunting all natural sources. Best of luck bud


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha nope was there for the 1 week and disappeared LOL.... Yea wording was weird that's all brother. I know they can't get u for hunting all natural sources. Best of luck bud


Maybe davydtune got himself a MD license for this year. He's comin' for your deer Scott.


----------



## ernieball33

I found out yesterday that my favorite property is going to be timbered starting next week. I knew it was coming, but I was hoping it wouldn't happen until spring. I pulled my cameras and checked the pictures, hoping there wouldn't be any shooters to ease my disappointment. HA! No such luck. Five different shooters started showing up over the past couple of weeks. 

Here are a few pics of one of the bigger ones. Seeing this guy on camera has really ignited the excitement for the upcoming season. It's a bummer I won't be able to pursue him.


----------



## jacobh

Haha the sucker got mine last year too!!!!



UOTE=nicko;1094101682]Maybe davydtune got himself a MD license for this year. He's comin' for your deer Scott. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4758778
View attachment 4758786
View attachment 4758794


----------



## jacobh

Man Mathias what are u doing to those poor deer over there LOL


----------



## Mathias

Mntn deer

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Picked up 20 acres in Pike Twp Berks Co. Anyone hunt nearby?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Man that picture makes me jealous. Love Wyoming,it's got it all. We've hunted pronghorns north of where you'll be up around Gillette. Good luck and be sure to post some pics.


Chasing goats is a blast. We hunted unit 10 last year south of Newcastle. Hunted 26 near Douglas a few years earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Man Mathias what are u doing to those poor deer over there LOL


That first one looks like an escapee from a deer farm. Either that or Matt is hunting around the Limerick cooling towers.


----------



## Mathias

Watching my clover plot









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Boots!!
I have a pair of lacrosse alpha burly. 
Looking for a pair of lighter boots. My Irish Setters are coming apart. 
Suggestions please!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Chasing goats is a blast. We hunted unit 10 last year south of Newcastle. Hunted 26 near Douglas a few years earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We hunted with rifles,was pretty easy hunting. I had a buddy that lived in Thermopolis, God rest his soul, He hooked us up with some good hunting and some fantastic fishing in the Bighorn.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Making the trip to French creek today to do some scouting. Getting close boys I'm starting to get the itch.


----------



## wyrnutz

Boots!!
I have a pair of lacrosse alpha burly. 
Looking for a pair of lighter boots. My Irish Setters are coming apart. 
Suggestions please!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Boots!!
> I have a pair of lacrosse alpha burly.
> Looking for a pair of lighter boots. My Irish Setters are coming apart.
> Suggestions please!
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a pair of Muck Pursuit Supreme boots. Three seasons on them and showing some wear but still waterproof and very comfortable.


----------



## Carcher196

Just a shout out to Kecks Archery. Took bow in on Tuesday, terribly out of tune. Picked the bow up today. Came home threw on my 1 pin sight. Boom 20 yards 3 arrows all in 1 inch. Didnt move the pin dropped to 30 yards 3 arrows 1/2 inch low all stacked. In a 2 inch circle. The service there is great and prices are as well. Thank you Kecks . Another happy customer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I have a pair of Muck Pursuit Supreme boots. Three seasons on them and showing some wear but still waterproof and very comfortable.


How are they for early season?


----------



## Carcher196

I bought 1/2 dozen Victory Decimator at Dicks tonight for 20$ Had them cut 1\2 longer then my current arrows. Refleched with 2" blazer vanes and right helix. I must say I am surprised with how well they shoot and group. Obviously they don't compare to top dollar $$$$ break the bank arrows. Compared to my GT expeditions well let's say for now they will be practice arrows. Depending on the durability may make the cut for field use. Time will tell, just wanted to share that atleast for practice or length testing it's a great arrow. Just my .02

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody watching the elk camera ? If not, you should go and check it out. There is a link to it on the PGC website. Been bugling around 5am the last two days.


----------



## full moon64

any body looking for new blind and chair never opened ,,Primos Double Bull Shack Attack Ground Swat Camo Blind,,,will swop chain on stand and sticks ,,blind and chair is over $250 value pm me with offer in pa only meet a cabelas


----------



## jlh42581

Went to the camp I hope to join in the future, way way down the list but I get to hunt it in archery and turkey season every year anyhow which I'm grateful to do. It's a nice break from rough days on public.

Planted two fall plots, moved two stands(buddy did the work). I've had tennis elbow for at least a month. I can shoot about a dozen arrows if I've done nothing physical all day. Yesterday I shot six before I had to give up.

Hope it heals but online timetables say it could be awhile. Yes I'm wearing a brace daily.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> How are they for early season?


Your feet will get warm in them but they are really comfortable.


----------



## Hammer 1

Got another shooter on camera. About the same size as the 10 but a larger body.


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> Your feet will get warm in them but they are really comfortable.


Thank you Nick. 
How are they as far as hiking in a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Public land 8 pointer. 









First 8 I have seen on one of my cameras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Wyrnutz do you sent your camera up with a climbing stick to set it up higher?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Carcher196 said:


> Wyrnutz do you sent your camera up with a climbing stick to set it up higher?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Two sticks up and I am 5'7". The Brownings have a metal frame with 2 holes for a 5/16" cable. 
First year running cameras, so far so good. 
I try to find trees with a little cover on them too. 
Had one out for a month. 
Lithium batteries are a little pricey but I am at 6 weeks of run time and they are still good. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Been thinking about putting mine up but it was a 200$ camera. So I'm a little nervous. Thought about trading it for a tree stand and cheaper camera

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Carcher196 said:


> Been thinking about putting mine up but it was a 200$ camera. So I'm a little nervous. Thought about trading it for a tree stand and cheaper camera
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The Brownings were $100 at Cabelas. They are pretty reliable so far. All the standard features (10MP). 
The price and the metal frame feature sealed the deal. A few guys on this thread gave them a thumbs up which helped too. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treestandnappin

Just checked out a farm yesterday north of Pittsburgh that I'll hopefully get to sit a few times. Corn, clover alfalfa and acorns. Saw a few doe. Can't wait for cooler weather!!


----------



## EXsystem

*Identification*

Can anyone identify what these are?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Hickory nuts


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Shag bark hickory I believe.


----------



## EXsystem

Thanks. I found an area loaded with them. How do they rank compared to acorns, do deer like them?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I have read that deer will eat them if they are really hungry. I'm sure deer would prefer acorns. You did find a squirrel honey hole, they love them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Thanks. I found an area loaded with them. How do they rank compared to acorns, do deer like them?



We have tons of these and they are not a preferred food source - it takes vise like power to crack those shells when they dry. I have seen deer eat them, but usually as a last resort - I've watched them walk right over them on their way to just about anything/everything else. My secretary's mother makes some darn good cookies out of them - her husband cracks them in his vise.

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

spent the last two days hanging the last of my stands.Reposted the border of the property and am ready to go. Won't enter my main property again till the early opener.Come on cool weather.


----------



## nicko

T minus 12 days.


----------



## 138104

Well, my excitement level for the season went up! Only picture of him. Couple of bears that keep showing up.


----------



## Mathias

EXsystem said:


> Can anyone identify what these are?


Small, must be due to the dry conditions. My mom and i used to gather shopping bags full of them when I was a kid. Hard to crack but they taste good.
I shot a video of a small buck eating some by a stand last year, it almost makes you cringe, wondering if it's teeth or the nut cracking!


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics Perry, those Easy cams seem to work well.


----------



## Mathias

Really pleased with my clover despite the lack of rain.
I added a 4' strip of turnips along the bottom edge where sediment covered the clover. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Every once in a while a real deal comes along. Picked up this like new E-35 in the classified for $425. Put a biscuit on it and a site a little tuning and the thing shoots lights out. I believe this will replace my pulse in the woods early season.


----------



## NEDYARB

Mathias said:


> Really pleased with my clover despite the lack of rain.
> I added a 4' strip of turnips along the bottom edge where sediment covered the clover.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Have you had good luck with turnips before? We planted some last year. The foliage grew great but the big bulbs never developed. Was told that we shouldn't have mixed them with the forage oats. This year we separated them. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great pics Perry.

Matt, that clover looks lush. Gotta make you feel good seeing the work pay off.

Billy, looks like you got a steal on the e35. That snow camo has to be seen in person to be appreciated.


----------



## Mathias

I've had success with the turnips, when I didn't over seed, they need room to grow. I just had a 4-5' strip 100 yards long that needed something. Cost me a few $$ and an hour of time. Hopefully they take, it's getting late.


----------



## Mathias

Saturday night in my plot again. Hopefully one passes by during a hunt……
View attachment 4767506


----------



## jacobh

Billy sweet bow. Best of luck with it


----------



## Billy H

Thanks, was a great deal and a great seller to deal with. The snow camo is nice but I have reservations of the visibility of it when lifting and drawing. Time will tell. 

I gotta say I'll probably go to the classified from now on before I buy new.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Thanks, was a great deal and a great seller to deal with. The snow camo is nice but I have reservations of the visibility of it when lifting and drawing. Time will tell.
> 
> I gotta say I'll probably go to the classified from now on before I buy new.


I don't know that I'll ever buy used again. Of the 13 bows I have owned since 2005, only 3 have been new. Deals in the classifieds are too good.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> any body looking for new blind and chair never opened ,,Primos Double Bull Shack Attack Ground Swat Camo Blind,,,will swop chain on stand and sticks ,,blind and chair is over $250 value pm me with offer in pa only meet a cabelas


just pm me


----------



## nicko

Took the dog out to see if she was gun shy. I took shots at 100, 75, 50, 25 and 0 yards. Went as well as I could have hoped.

https://youtu.be/ut1NxCzInQk


----------



## jacobh

I had a snow camo nitrium and they didn't see any movement you'll be good to go



QUOTE=Billy H;1094185994]Thanks, was a great deal and a great seller to deal with. The snow camo is nice but I have reservations of the visibility of it when lifting and drawing. Time will tell. 

I gotta say I'll probably go to the classified from now on before I buy new.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Took the dog out to see if she was gun shy. I took shots at 100, 75, 50, 25 and 0 yards. Went as well as I could have hoped.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ut1NxCzInQk


That's awesome. You never know how a pup will react after hearing their first shots. My GWP did not like it one bit when I first started with him. I got one of those CDs that simply plays shots at different volumes. I'd put it on repeat during the day when he was crated and gradually increased the volume. Seemed to do the trick after about a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Starting to shed in 5C









These guys are still on a daylight morning routine but they will see a ton of pressure soon. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Great pics Perry.
> 
> Matt, that clover looks lush. Gotta make you feel good seeing the work pay off.
> 
> Billy, looks like you got a steal on the e35. That snow camo has to be seen in person to be appreciated.





Mathias said:


> Nice pics Perry, those Easy cams seem to work well.


Thanks, guys! Mathis, your clover looks great. Did you spray the plot? It looks like there are no weeds.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nice Buck bud another mountain deer?


----------



## KMiha

That is one cool ten pointer TauntoHawk


----------



## OldLefty

So, anyone else going to the shoot at Ski Sawmill just south of Wellsboro this weekend?


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Nice Buck bud another mountain deer?


No. It's from a friend who doesn't hunt but runs cameras on her land. Teases me with them

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha that's not right!!!!! That's a real nice buck for sure


----------



## Applebag

Scott, I just put those MOLLE II straps and waistbelt on the climber you sold me. The difference is night and day!! I am going to be one comfy hunter on the way to the stand this year. Thanks again!


----------



## jacobh

Nice bud I hope it treats you well buddy. Hope u kill a monster using it


----------



## TauntoHawk

Applebag said:


> Scott, I just put those MOLLE II straps and waistbelt on the climber you sold me. The difference is night and day!! I am going to be one comfy hunter on the way to the stand this year. Thanks again!


I have a molle set up on my LW hand climber.. could carry that thing for days


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Scott, I just put those MOLLE II straps and waistbelt on the climber you sold me. The difference is night and day!! I am going to be one comfy hunter on the way to the stand this year. Thanks again!


Im bout to put one on my climber this week. Just the shoulder straps, no waist belt.


----------



## nicko

As much as this highlights the need for an increase in the cost of a PA hunting license, it also shines a glaring light on the fact that we as hunters are funding programs that are most likely geared to non-hunters and being attended by non-hunters. When do non-hunters start shouldering some of the financial load?

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=62


----------



## NEDYARB

I can't believe there are hunters in this state who still don't think the GC needs a license increase. I hope they get a large increase when they finally get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hitting the dove fields around noon. Bacon wrapped breast for dinner with a little luck.
I love the smell of September when you're walking farm land.


----------



## jacobh

I'm not saying they shouldn't get a increase but I pay my retirement and insurance maybe I should get a big increase too? They are ran thin but in the past few years we've called about gunshots at night and deer with their heads cut off in our fields. Never seen a warden show up yet



QUOTE=NEDYARB;1094262113]I can't believe there are hunters in this state who still don't think the GC needs a license increase. I hope they get a large increase when they finally get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

Anyone that thinks a WCO is overpaid and underworked may want to call the family of David Grove.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> As much as this highlights the need for an increase in the cost of a PA hunting license, it also shines a glaring light on the fact that we as hunters are funding programs that are most likely geared to non-hunters and being attended by non-hunters. When do non-hunters start shouldering some of the financial load?
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=62


Nick, I'm not against an increase in license cost, however, their needs to be a recreation tag or permit for all those who freely use the game lands at the hunters expence. I'm glad they are shutting down scenic tours. Maybe the tree huggers taking advantage of free tours through the gamelands will now appreciate what hunter and trapper money has done for land conservation in this state. We should not have to foot the entire bill for outdoor recreation.


----------



## Mathias

Matt, that's a great idea but I cannot see how it would ever be enforced. There isn't enough manpower in most areas to investigate game law violations, let alone check for game land access tags…..


----------



## nicko

Maybe the state can enact a sales tax on sales of Birkenstock sandals, potchoulli perfume and cologne, hipster hats, and Pabst Blue Ribbon. The tree huggers tax money will pay for this scenic tour program and they won't even realize it.


----------



## Mathias

I like it!


----------



## Billy H

Be careful what you wish for. I dont want any tree huggers paying a dime. All we need are a bunch animal lovers with a sense of entitlement because they paid a fee.


----------



## Carcher196

They could easily charge for those tours to help bring in more revenue. I do think that even no hunters should help bare the expense slightly. If we as hunters don't kill deer, then farm crops deminish, and they ruin there new prius driving 55 on a back road. Or send out donation forms like all local volunteer fire companies. Communities in general need to see the bigger pictures and take care of those, who take care of us and the land we all love. (Off the soap box now lol)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Be careful what you wish for. I dont want any tree huggers paying a dime. All we need are a bunch animal lovers with a sense of entitlement because they paid a fee.


Give em an inch…...


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> Be careful what you wish for. I dont want any tree huggers paying a dime. All we need are a bunch animal lovers with a sense of entitlement because they paid a fee.


Good point. Get a few hundred antis that pay a few dollars to hike some trails in some woods and before we know it they're showing up at town hall meetings lobbying to close the area to hunting.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Hitting the dove fields around noon. Bacon wrapped breast for dinner with a little luck.
> I love the smell of September when you're walking farm land.


I had my first bacon wrapped dove breast this weekend.....it was heavenly!!!!


----------



## nicko

I love the look on a non-Hunter's face when you talk to them about shooting doves. They believe doves are nothing but small pigeons.


----------



## Matt Musto

Try throwing a wedge of jalapeno in each breast before wrapping them with bacon.......mmmmmmm


----------



## jfehr60

Anyone have experience with the new summit sentry climbers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> Try throwing a wedge of jalapeno in each breast before wrapping them with bacon.......mmmmmmm


add a little cream cheese, dove breast and bacon jalopeno poppers!


----------



## Billy H

For all you Pa. guys that like the peppers and like to BBQ. I see you on the smoker thread. The pepper festival is happening this weekend in Bowers. Nice little event with every thing hot pepper from the peppers themselves to pepper wine and pepper ice cream.If you have no plans its worth checking out.
http://www.pepperfestival.com/Welcome.html


----------



## Applebag

Ok guys, I ordered the shafts online and only 3 of them broke during shipping! :wink:

I decided to try out the NAP quickspin fletchings and also, for the first time ever, attempted to spine index my own arrows. Here they are, cut, fletched, and spine indexed. They aren't as fancy as all the custom jobs others I've seen on here do, but they will work for this season.


----------



## Mathias

Wound up with 7 birds, lost 3# in sweat. Miss my spaniel

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Wound up with 7 birds, lost 3# in sweat. Miss my spaniel
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes sir....they are tough to find/retrieve without a trusty companion - it doesn't help that the index is in the 90s and forecasted to get worse.

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

Mathias said:


> Wound up with 7 birds, lost 3# in sweat. Miss my spaniel
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



That is one sweet pic!


----------



## yetihunter1

opening week looks a little nicer this year than last year.....Wednesday morning could be nice if it gets down to the 40's like it says.....


----------



## Mathias

1st bird. Beautiful countryside.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Joe, my Boykin was born August 28, we pick her up late October.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt. You're going to be a daddy again. 

Nice shooting. How many shells did you run through?


----------



## Mathias

Too many Nick, too many....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, my Boykin was born August 28, we pick her up late October.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Man that's awesome....she's going to be one lucky dog.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Joe, my Boykin was born August 28, we pick her up late October.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What an awesome breed! have you had other Boykins Matt?


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4783257

We did, had this girl 13 years, lost her a couple years back. explored other breeds but decided we wanted a Boykin again. Perfect dog, excellent companion (I would return home from work, store etc and she's be sitting by the gate waiting for me-my shadow) a tenacious upland bird dog too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ok- bear with me while I vent a moment.......

The news of losing my spots isn't anything new, the news that I was pretty much another son/grandson to the landowner who passed away this spring has also been well documented. In a recent turn of events it looks as if I will be able to hunt the property until the finale estate is settled - horray for me right - well maybe not so much...you see I got this news a few weeks back, after pulling most of my stands, but leaving a few of best in wishful thinking. I go out to check on the property and find *SIX* stands. I immediately lost my mind, I posted each stand with the notification below and began calling all of those whom I had suspected might be up to this infringement. In speaking with the neighbor two streets I over I learned he told a buddy it would be ok to hunt the eidges this year because the property was basically lost. I politely informed him that the property is not and never was LOST and that every stand on the property that didn't belong to me was tagged and will be removed come September 1. 

For a variety of reasons I was unable to get out there on the first and have some help going with me this Saturday. In an effort to be sure there will be work to do, I stopped out today. Two of the six trespassing stands are gone ALONG WITH ONE OF MINE, that yields this view....




I have some trail camera shots of the neighbor and two other folks I don't no in the area. I did reach out to his home and mobile leaving this message, "Hey Ron, I can see from my trail camera stills and video that you and a couple guys were in the pasture below the pond last week, any chance you snagged my 17' ladder stand out of the oak tree by accident?"

He is very bitter that I have hunted this property as he was here before me, but in the 23 years I've been here, he never did ANYTHING for the family, simply showed up during hunting season. The landowner did stay somewhat loyal and told him that ONLY he could hunt the last few years (not his kids or grandkids- all grown) and he didn't take well to that....I am actually wondering if those in the pics were his boys as I haven't seen them in 15 years or so...

I'd post his pics here, but that could start more problems than its worth - sad part about the whole thing is that I usually have my video cam positioned to watch a scrape line that virtually runs right under the tree, but I hadn't set it up yet as I am waiting on my scent order to arrive from OH. Had that been up, there is no doubt I would have seen who took that stand. Here is a clip from that cam....





Here is the sign I posted the stands with....










One of the stands that is now gone was definitely planned to be hunted as the trails and lanes fresh cut, I found 3 trophy rocks and a mineral block topped with something, threw them all in the creek....I also found three trees that looked to me to have been trimmed for a climber. I put up fresh posted signs along the property border and spoke to the one neighbor letting her know that if she sees anyone in that area that she can call me. You see these two stands we smack dab in the middle of the bedding areawe NEVER go in there, except to shed hunt (all from that area)...

notice the same horse fence in the background



You can see the straps of a pole ladder to one of my stands in the tree over Ty's right shoulder.

Man I could go on forever, but come 8:00AM Saturday morning, I'll have 4 more stands, one of which will likely go back in the same oak tree. I'll also be locking my remaining stands on the property.

Did pull a few cams while I was there, LOTS of doe, a few buck. I share them next.

Thanks for letting me blow....this crap SUCKS!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some shots from the cards I pulled today on the property mentioned above...









Joe


----------



## Carcher196

Beautiful deer and land, ringer... bitter people are everywhere 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

That sucks.I feel your pain.I am lucky enough to have access to some private properties in 2B. Non stop issues with tresspassers,people hanging stands, it is frustrating.Sad part is when you catch them they act like it's no big deal.Really cool piebald buck though.


----------



## wyrnutz

Sorry that you are going through all of this Joe.
I always thought hunting private land would be a dream around here. Seems as bad as public!

Good luck with everything.

Brian


----------



## nicko

That's a trespassing disaster Joe. Doesn't take long for the vultures to move in. Those guys are pathetic.


----------



## wyrnutz

Okay
What time are you going to be in the stand on the 17th?
Thinking noon myself, will know for sure after checking cameras this weekend. 
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe let me know if you need any help.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Joe and Brian, I have the help I need, but your offers are much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

wyrnutz said:


> Okay
> What time are you going to be in the stand on the 17th?
> Thinking noon myself, will know for sure after checking cameras this weekend.
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I probably won't be in the woods before October. Too much going on is month. Plus it will probably be 80 plus degrees.


----------



## Billy H

Joe It sounds like you'll have an opportunity to purchase the property in the near future.


----------



## jlh42581

Doesn't help a recent guest on a popular podcast stated his favorite places to hunt were properties in limbo.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Going out on a limb here. Anyone have a tap or thread chasers I can use? I got my riser back from the powdercoater and most of the holes have enough pc in them to stop the screws from going in. Willing to travel to get this done.

Here's a crappy lighting picture. The color is silver graphite.


----------



## Billy H

I have taps, but it's a two hour drive. Taps are fairly cheap. You need a 10-24 and a 5/16 -24.


----------



## Matt Musto

Joe that sucks! It is a cutthroat hunting atmosphere down here. You really can never have too many small acreage spots, because you never know when they'll be pulled from ya.

The wind direction for opening day will keep me away from my target buck Cannot go into this spot with a S, SE, SW wind, and they're calling for SSE. I'm hoping it changes again by then but I'm already planning on another game plan.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> I have taps, but it's a two hour drive. Taps are fairly cheap. You need a 10-24 and a 5/16 -24.


I think I need 4-5 taps. I removed the stabilizer bushing and need to clean that hole out so I can install the bushing again. Also, the string stop set screw holes and the the limb pocket screw holes. 

I haven't found them individually, only in kits. I'll have to stop by HD or Lowes and see what they have.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I think I need 4-5 taps. I removed the stabilizer bushing and need to clean that hole out so I can install the bushing again. Also, the string stop set screw holes and the the limb pocket screw holes.
> 
> I haven't found them individually, only in kits. I'll have to stop by HD or Lowes and see what they have.


Lowes has indivual taps.


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Okay
> What time are you going to be in the stand on the 17th?
> Thinking noon myself, will know for sure after checking cameras this weekend.
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending upon where I go, if I hunt the property in Berks county, it will be an early morning hunt. The piece gets a lot of public use and if temps are cooler and comfortable, people will be out early walking it.


----------



## nicko

Wow Perry. Those threaded holes look pretty coated. I had some minor issues with the screw holes on my last two Kolorfusion makeovers but luckily the KF didn't get in too deep. Good luck with it. I'd love to see pics of the finished product. My GT500 parts should be coming back to me next week.


----------



## Carcher196

Less then a month away and still looking for a tree stand setup for a trek of public mountain

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcher196

Nicko how did your KF jobs turn out that you did?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

You can buy a full set of taps and dies from harbor freight dirt cheap, it will never come in a miss, youll need this at various times throughout life. Its like a welder, most dont need one every day, but when you dont have one you always seem to need one.

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/tap-die/60-piece-sae-metric-tap-and-die-set-35407.html

I run the harbor freight $100 flux core welder also, man, best $100 ive spent in a long time. Im not building sky scrapers but I also had years of welding training so I can get good welds with proper penetration out of it. Most people poo poo harbor freight, but if you're not making a living with the tools they work fine.


----------



## jlh42581

Looks like youre missing the nut in your grip? If you call elite theyll send you one free.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Joe It sounds like you'll have an opportunity to purchase the property in the near future.


I could only dream, Glenmoore property is some of the highest selling property in Chesco, with unimproved, non-affiliated building lots of 1-1.75 acres averaging $130K. The property I've mentioned consists of 30 acres, with two chestnut groves, a pond, a main house and rental detached caretaker home. There is a 1/4 mile private drive off of a private road. Pretty much a dream! I have played the Powerball a little more than usual lately:wink:. 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I could only dream, Glenmoore property is some of the highest selling property in Chesco, with unimproved, non-affiliated building lots of 1-1.75 acres averaging $130K. The property I've mentioned consists of 30 acres, with two chestnut groves, a pond, a main house and rental detached caretaker home. There is a 1/4 mile private drive off of a private road. Pretty much a dream! I have played the Powerball a little more than usual lately:wink:.
> 
> Joe


Joe you never know. Subdividing land cost an arm and a leg these days, an estate seller usually wants no part of the initial outlay of money. If there is no public sewer or water and the land has some slopes and/or wet areas,rock, riparian, etc. also frontage is a huge factor in subdivision, a lot of times builders will balk due to the anal restrictions and variances needed to get things done. My son is on the hunt in northern montco/ southern berks for a property of 30 to 40 acres, surprising how many are not near as expensive as you would think.


----------



## nicko

Carcher196 said:


> Nicko how did your KF jobs turn out that you did?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Outstanding!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2243024&highlight=fall+gray+gt500

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2564954&highlight=brown+deception+gt500


----------



## Carcher196

Has anyone shot the Redhead Gator expandable broadhead?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATG

Matt Musto said:


> Joe that sucks! It is a cutthroat hunting atmosphere down here. You really can never have too many small acreage spots, because you never know when they'll be pulled from ya.
> 
> The wind direction for opening day will keep me away from my target buck Cannot go into this spot with a S, SE, SW wind, and they're calling for SSE. I'm hoping it changes again by then but I'm already planning on another game plan.


It went from rain showers to sun now, and the wind gusts forecast has disappeared. I think I'll go to work instead. But again thats weather.com first time dart player forecast.


----------



## tyepsu

Looks like I will have an opportunity to hunt WMU 2B this year. I got permission to hunt 4 small properties that are owned by a local land trust. Also, a buddy just purchased a fixer upper house that has some land behind it and has kindly said I am allowed to hunt it. We walked the property last night and looks like if nothing else, it will be a spot that I might be able to take a doe for the freezer. 

Did anyone else here enter the drawing to hunt Pittsburgh airport property? I guess the drawing took place last night and they are supposed to inform those who were drawn, by email by the 13th. I haven't received an email yet ha.


----------



## Matt Musto

ATG said:


> It went from rain showers to sun now, and the wind gusts forecast has disappeared. I think I'll go to work instead. But again thats weather.com first time dart player forecast.


Yeah I saw that after I typed that up lol. I would like the rain to stay and have the wind shift out of the NNE 10-15 mph. It'll probably end up 90 deg, 100 percent humidity with a steady 5 mph out of the south knowing my luck.


----------



## Matt Musto

tyepsu said:


> Looks like I will have an opportunity to hunt WMU 2B this year. I got permission to hunt 4 small properties that are owned by a local land trust. Also, a buddy just purchased a fixer upper house that has some land behind it and has kindly said I am allowed to hunt it. We walked the property last night and looks like if nothing else, it will be a spot that I might be able to take a doe for the freezer.
> 
> Did anyone else here enter the drawing to hunt Pittsburgh airport property? I guess the drawing took place last night and they are supposed to inform those who were drawn, by email by the 13th. I haven't received an email yet ha.


Is that buddy Golfndeernut? He just picked up a flip property. Good luck with that drawing, I hear it is very "political" in nature.


----------



## Matt Musto

Carcher196 said:


> Has anyone shot the Redhead Gator expandable broadhead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I have and they planed a bit for me. They look nasty as heck though. I'm going to try them out again this weekend


----------



## tyepsu

Matt Musto said:


> Is that buddy Golfndeernut? He just picked up a flip property. Good luck with that drawing, I hear it is very "political" in nature.


Yes, it is and I have heard the same about the airport drawing. I guess I just figured it was worth a shot. Either way, I have plenty of places to hunt and will be focusing more on Ohio this year.


----------



## orarcher

Perry24 said:


> Going out on a limb here. Anyone have a tap or thread chasers I can use? I got my riser back from the powdercoater and most of the holes have enough pc in them to stop the screws from going in. Willing to travel to get this done.
> 
> Here's a crappy lighting picture. The color is silver graphite.


PM Sent


----------



## Matt Musto

These are 2 nice bucks on my buddies property. He has 10 acres in middle Bucks County. The 9 pointer looks like a 3 yo and the 6 maybe 2 yo?


----------



## Matt Musto

tyepsu said:


> Yes, it is and I have heard the same about the airport drawing. I guess I just figured it was worth a shot. Either way, I have plenty of places to hunt and will be focusing more on Ohio this year.


Yeah ya never know. I've heard of some giants getting killed off of that airport property.


----------



## ATG

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah I saw that after I typed that up lol. I would like the rain to stay and have the wind shift out of the NNE 10-15 mph. It'll probably end up 90 deg, 100 percent humidity with a steady 5 mph out of the south knowing my luck.


I was really looking forward to the fair weather folks continuing the honey-do lists while I skulked about. I'm off and might sit in one of my hides in the afternoon, but I still need to bankroll this season.


----------



## yetihunter1

i want to get out saturday morning but the wind comes out of the South at 6am, then changes to west between 6-8am, and then out of the east by 10pm.....makes me wonder if my scent regime is good enough haha.


----------



## nicko

South-southeast wind is perfect for one of my stands. It will blow above the downhill side of the mountain and keep my scent stream well above any deer within range. 

Hoping to get a poke at a doe. I'm down to 4 packages of venison in the freezer. Time to restock.


----------



## dougell

Can you guys start hunting tomorrow?I thought is was next week or the week after.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Can you guys start hunting tomorrow?I thought is was next week or the week after.


it is next week but weather underground has the weather out to 9/17 now so I am making my plans haha.....im just a little excited.


----------



## Carcher196

How is weather underground. Accurate at all?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

I also use it. And it's fantastic. Gives all the info on wind patterns, temp, barometric pressure, everything you need to plot out a day in a clean interface. There is a website and also mobile apps. Credit to 12-Ringer for recommending.


----------



## goathillinpa

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah ya never know. I've heard of some giants getting killed off of that airport property.


It use to be really good. Locals still hunt the area archers are drawing tags for. I use to work at the airport many many years ago and we use to drive around on tugs and watch all the deer all inside the fence. I don't believe you would be able to do the same as we did 20 years ago with having freedom to drive all over the property..


----------



## ATG

Carcher196 said:


> How is weather underground. Accurate at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Probably the best as far as interpolations go. Here is is how they get their raw data:

https://www.wunderground.com/about/data.asp

Have an airport nearby? You can find the number to airports that offer an automated weather loop updated by the returns or by the hour. Don't call the airport directly, find the number to whats called AWOS, ASOS or ATIS. If you are close, it is probably the best bet for intimidate updates on conditions, and from the forecast from the NWS. But even the forecast, like usual, can be wrong. Keep in mind not all airports have them. 

For example - Chester County Airport. Their identifier (ICAO) is KMQS. The AWOS (3) number is 610-384-6132. You can give it a call and get the time, wind direction and speed, ceilings, cloud coverage, temperature, dewpoint, and barometric pressure (altimeter). There will also be some other stuff that you probably won't need to worry about. 

Just another way. Slightly more complex. I use it everyday so its second nature to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Intellicast and wunderground are my two go to sites for weather, no matter where I am it...Chesco has several wunderground points, there is one right on Devereux road which 3/4-mile from the property I frequented for 23-years, so I was pretty lucky when I focused on that tower.


What I love best about wundeground is the historical data, you can find out all of the same data from years past....it helped a lot when I first decided to start keeping a detailed journal. You see I always kept stand, date, time, and general weather info when I saw game. Later I got more detailed adding barometric pressure, moon phase, winds, etc...I was able to go back update older journals, now I just get it all down from the start. 

If you don't do this, you might be surprised what patterns jump out at you; I was.

Joe


----------



## Carcher196

Can I get opinions from public hunters.... summit viper (18# version) or XOP strike force ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## E.J.

Not sure if it's been talked about in this thread yet, but this elk live cam looks pretty cool. I just started looking at it today, so no elk yet. 
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/Elk/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## EXsystem

Anyone use the Huntstand App? Compiles all the weather for me where ever I hunt.


----------



## EXsystem

E.J. said:


> Not sure if it's been talked about in this thread yet, but this elk live cam looks pretty cool. I just started looking at it today, so no elk yet.
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/Elk/Pages/default.aspx


Now that is nice. Now I can see where my $10 goes every year. LOL.


----------



## primal-bow

EXsystem said:


> Now that is nice. Now I can see where my $10 goes every year. LOL.


there is two elk out now . (cows)


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Love the elk cam! Hope the big guy comes out, he's 12x11.


----------



## Billy H

Shredded the bullseye on my block with my bows today shooting broadheads. Ready for the up coming season. Plan to put two on the ground this year. Going to feel strange letting fly at a doe. Might not do it when the moment of truth comes. Second year tipped with Black Hornets, still haven't let the air out of one with them.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> Shredded the bullseye on my block with my bows today shooting broadheads. Ready for the up coming season. Plan to put two on the ground this year. Going to feel strange letting fly at a doe. Might not do it when the moment of truth comes. Second year tipped with Black Hornets, still haven't let the air out of one with them.


Have heard great things about those heads. This year I'm going to be using slick trick vipertricks and grim reaper razertips. Maybe if I put a couple deer down with the slick tricks I'll grab some of those black hornets.


----------



## Billy H

Was hitting dead nuts at 35 yards with them. That's about my comfort zone these days. Maybe 40 if things are just perfect, but that never happens.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I could only dream, Glenmoore property is some of the highest selling property in Chesco, with unimproved, non-affiliated building lots of 1-1.75 acres averaging $130K. The property I've mentioned consists of 30 acres, with two chestnut groves, a pond, a main house and rental detached caretaker home. There is a 1/4 mile private drive off of a private road. Pretty much a dream! I have played the Powerball a little more than usual lately:wink:.
> 
> Joe


Land prices in our part of PA are ridiculous aren't they? Even non buildable land sells for a premium.


----------



## Mathias

Meanwhile in Bucks Co a woman found a doe in her yard, put a leash on it, and called police to report it's now fighting with her.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Meanwhile in Bucks Co a woman found a doe in her yard, put a leash on it, and called police to report it's now fighting with her.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Seriously? Do you have a link for it? I wonder how she got the stinking leash on it in the first place.


----------



## Billy H

People are nuts. A couple times a year I need to trap and remove young wild animals from around some of our facilities. I take those that are too young to survive on thier own to the aark in bucks county. One time as I pulled in the drive a doe ran across the road with a blaze orange collar. Told the girl inside I saw one of thier deer. She hit the roof, said a neighbor collars them and goes to the point of keeping them in his barn during hunting season. The project of the day for them quickly turned to getting the collar off the deer.


----------



## Mathias

I've taken a couple Hawks to aark, I pop in occasionally to see what they have on hand.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I've taken a couple Hawks to aark, I pop in occasionally to see what they have on hand.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


They do good work there.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> any body looking for new blind and chair never opened ,,Primos Double Bull Shack Attack Ground Swat Camo Blind,,,will swop chain on stand and sticks ,,blind and chair is over $250 value pm me with offer in pa only meet a cabelas


anyone


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just what you want t be doing the week before the season....removing trespasser's crap....


























Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, it all comes down to the one word that is absent in society today, RESPECT.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Now that is nice. Now I can see where my $10 goes every year. LOL.


I was thinking the same thing...

Joe


----------



## Hammer 1

Someone had 3 stands on your property?


----------



## Billy H

Something tells me your going to be in for a miserable time hunting that piece this year. When those guys show up next week and thier stuff is gone they are liable to do anything, be careful. I am wondering if waiting for them to show up might have been the better choice. No doubt retaliation is coming your way. It's human nature.


----------



## Mathias

I can see Joe now









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hammer 1 said:


> Someone had 3 stands on your property?


SIX stands.....I tagged them all about a month ago that if they weren't gone by 9/1 they were going to be confiscated. Two were gone, four remained, we grabbed them up today.

Sucks!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Something tells me your going to be in for a miserable time hunting that piece this year. When those guys show up next week and thier stuff is gone they are liable to do anything, be careful. I am wondering if waiting for them to show up might have been the better choice. No doubt retaliation is coming your way. It's human nature.


I left the tags on the trees, I am hoping that when they realized I gave them 6-weeks to get them out they might not feel as bitter, they clearly knew they were trespassing. I was thinking if they were planning to hunt next week, they would have visited before the season started. The other two definitely did and they did take one of mine, hopefully that is the most retaliation.

I do fear you're right Billy, but I sure hope not.

I did lock all of my remaining stands.

Joe


----------



## Carcher196

Haha wanna sell those stands cheap 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

It wouldn't be convenient Joe but switching to a climbing stand on that property might save you some headaches. The trespassers can't damage or steal your equipment if nothing is there.


----------



## primal-bow

12-ringer said:


> just what you want t be doing the week before the season....removing trespasser's crap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joe


well a least you have new stands...lol


----------



## Mathias

New plot popped. Can't tell where I spilled the seed.....









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer 1

12-Ringer said:


> SIX stands.....I tagged them all about a month ago that if they weren't gone by 9/1 they were going to be confiscated. Two were gone, four remained, we grabbed them up today.
> 
> Sucks!
> 
> Joe


If you take the stands to the police station and they show for their stuff you can get them for trespass. That sucks hope they don't give you a hard time.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridger Bowhunt

Caught the Delco bear cruising around RCSP....


----------



## Mathias

Great catch 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice catch.


----------



## BucksBeware

That's awesome. Saw in the paper this week he's been spending some time on the other side of Rt.3. Wonder how much longer he'll stick around.


----------



## wyrnutz

Flock of Turkeys walking on the edge of the road on the Elk cam. We were there in August for a few hours viewing the same field.

Brian


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Somebody might be a little surprised if he walks by there stand on Saturday.


----------



## jacobh

May be the 1st year ever to get a buck in velvet!!! Still have some in full velvet


----------



## PaBone

Bad news for my Ohio property that I hunt in Columbiana County. I was pulling a camera card and found a doe with EHD. She was going crazy running in circles sneezing and smacking here nose with here back foot. We have had EHD twice on our farm in Pa. and I have seen this before. EHD can kill until after a frost, so we have a ways to go.


----------



## PaBone

jacobh said:


> May be the 1st year ever to get a buck in velvet!!! Still have some in full velvet


The big ten I have been getting on my camera just starting rubbing.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I have a big 9 that is rubbed off but the 8 hasent started. I'm hoping!!!


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

Bought 3 weeks ago the AT&T Spartan IR model. LOVE IT
Friday 2 more came in FedEx but these were black flash models. So will be getting them out shortly as soon as I get done doing some dealer events.


----------



## Mr. October

PaBone said:


> Bad news for my Ohio property that I hunt in Columbiana County. I was pulling a camera card and found a doe with EHD. She was going crazy running in circles sneezing and smacking here nose with here back foot. We have had EHD twice on our farm in Pa. and I have seen this before. EHD can kill until after a frost, so we have a ways to go.


That is bad news. As far as I'm concerned way worse than CWD has ever proven to be. We've been hit with it several times in South Jersey. It devastates the local herd with losses >90% for a couple years. I'm sorry.


----------



## nicko

5 more days!!!!


----------



## Matt Musto

EXsystem said:


> Anyone use the Huntstand App? Compiles all the weather for me where ever I hunt.


I just started using Huntstand. It has a lot of features that I am sorting through but I like it so far. I was having trouble seeing the real time wind while I did not have Wifi. That is not good if you want to get an update while you don't have a connection.


----------



## wyrnutz

Matt Musto said:


> I just started using Huntstand. It has a lot of features that I am sorting through but I like it so far. I was having trouble seeing the real time wind while I did not have Wifi. That is not good if you want to get an update while you don't have a connection.


I've been using it for about a month. Only issue I have had is updating weather at a location. (The 72 hour). 
That is with or without wifi. 
I have not really dug in other than the hunt zone (?) and marking locations. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice cool morning! Getting me ready for a Saturday wake up!


----------



## nicko

Slick Tricks are flying like darts out to 40 yards. The longest shot I'm likely to get in the timber at this time of year is likely 25 yards or less so I'm good to go.


----------



## Applebag

While practicing climbing last night, I heard a noise in the woods just after dark that can only be described as the dilophosaurus from Jurrasic park. Of course they stole this sound from some type of bird for the movie, but I have never heard this before and it was beautiful. Ive tried googling a million things and cannot figure out what made that sound. Who can help!?

Edit: here is the sound I heard, video should start at 1:10 for a good example. https://youtu.be/1pm-SYGOxfw?t=70


----------



## jacobh

Eagle??


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Slick Tricks are flying like darts out to 40 yards. The longest shot I'm likely to get in the timber at this time of year is likely 25 yards or less so I'm good to go.


Nice, I am waiting on getting my bow back. Noticed that the cables were fraying from friction on the cable guard so I called up Prime and they shipped out new strings and cables that were served. The shop should have it done soon, then its shoot every night before Saturday. Had been shooting every day till this happened, little depressing but better to catch it now than have my new bow blow up.


----------



## jlh42581

Spent the weekend doing habitat work again on a different property. I gotta be honest, I dont know if thats what I want hunting to become. If I had a property, I dont think I would go to the efforts some do. To me, it loses its mystery when you know, every year, you can count on the deer coming to xyz because its the best source of food, maybe the only source of food. It has its perks, but I think youre taking away a ton of the adventure. Cameras, small kill plots is about as far as I would ever want to take it. It sure is a lot of work up front but once season comes you just kick back and reap the rewards. I thought I wanted that but more and more I think the only part id really enjoy is having lots of prehung stands.


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Nice, I am waiting on getting my bow back. Noticed that the cables were fraying from friction on the cable guard so I called up Prime and they shipped out new strings and cables that were served. The shop should have it done soon, then its shoot every night before Saturday. Had been shooting every day till this happened, little depressing but better to catch it now than have my new bow blow up.


Not good. At least they offer a lifetime warranty on their strings for the original owner. And I think you can get new strings and cables every two years, correct?


----------



## Billy H

Applebag said:


> While practicing climbing last night, I heard a noise in the woods just after dark that can only be described as the dilophosaurus from Jurrasic park. Of course they stole this sound from some type of bird for the movie, but I have never heard this before and it was beautiful. Ive tried googling a million things and cannot figure out what made that sound. Who can help!?
> 
> Edit: here is the sound I heard, video should start at 1:10 for a good example. https://youtu.be/1pm-SYGOxfw?t=70


Eastern screech owl. I have some that hang out in my woods.


----------



## tyepsu

Looking forward to getting out in 2B this upcoming weekend. I have a few smaller properties I am able to hunt this year in 2B. Most of the larger properties I can hunt are in 2A, so need to wait until Oct. 1st for those. It will just nice to be back in a tree with a bow in hand. I probably will be hunting OH a lot more this year due to gaining permission to 3 new properties and having some big bucks (2 160's, a 140's and quite a few 130's) on camera out there.


----------



## Applebag

Billy I think you're right. It was the coolest thing ever, I was halfway up a tree in the dark and I hear this thinking, well Im about to be blinded by a crazy dinosaur. Stick! Stick stupid!


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Not good. At least they offer a lifetime warranty on their strings for the original owner. And I think you can get new strings and cables every two years, correct?


yeah, new strings and cables every two years unless something like this happens. It was an issue with the 2013 impacts, the I-glide system would chew up the cables so when Rival came out they fixed it by serving the cables. I bought my bow NIB but it hadn't had the updated cables put on and I didn't realize the issue with the I-glide cable guide till too late.


----------



## Billy H

Applebag said:


> Billy I think you're right. It was the coolest thing ever, I was halfway up a tree in the dark and I hear this thinking, well Im about to be blinded by a crazy dinosaur. Stick! Stick stupid!


They are neat. Every now and again one gets in a big poplar tree outside our bedroom window and sounds off late at night. I enjoy his call, the wife not so much.


----------



## yetihunter1

Don't worry I will come throw a flare in the opposite direction for you so you can run while its distracted.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Eastern screech owl. I have some that hang out in my woods.


This. I have em too. Ranks right up there with coyote song for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> This. I have em too. Ranks right up there with coyote song for me.


I agree!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Saw a combine mowing down corn today in Montco.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Saw a combine mowing down corn today in Montco.


Damn that's early. But I have noticed the corn fields turning brown already.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Saw a combine mowing down corn today in Montco.


Saw one working on Route 100...north of the D-town interchange.

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> Damn that's early. But I have noticed the corn fields turning brown already.


Living West of Downingtown I have also noticed Corn turning on my way to the woods. Just mentioned it to my daughter this weekend when we were out.

Brian


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

E.J. said:


> Not sure if it's been talked about in this thread yet, but this elk live cam looks pretty cool. I just started looking at it today, so no elk yet.
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/Elk/Pages/default.aspx


4 cows 1 bull their right now!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Bugling action!


----------



## ATG

Billy H said:


> Saw a combine mowing down corn today in Montco.


I've seen a couple cut down in the Mareitta/Maytown/Columbia area. A couple areas on my drives through 896 up around Georgetown and the outlets area at the 30 Intersection. 

Are the early cuts for silage?


----------



## tyepsu

Wow, check out that bull on the elk cam right now. Super wide is an understatement.


----------



## nicko

Good shooting Matt.


----------



## smokin x's

Theyve been cutting corn in 5A for 2 weeks now. Beans are turning already. We need rain, bad. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Dang where'd you find all those! 😂 I'm lucky if I see 1 or 2 and then I miss them! I shot my first one today after hunting for 5 or 6 days 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Lol. I wound up with 10. It was a great day afield.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Wow that is some good shooting!!
Been a long time since I enjoyed dove breast.

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Made sure all the bolts and screws are tight. Added a mark for 25 yds for peace of mind. 
Shot some groups @ 30 from different stances. 
New locks are here, will hang and lock a couple on public tomorrow. 









Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXsystem

wyrnutz said:


> Made sure all the bolts and screws are tight. Added a mark for 25 yds for peace of mind.
> Shot some groups @ 30 from different stances.
> New locks are here, will hang and lock a couple on public tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes me want to go back out for more practice. That is some nice shooting there!


----------



## Ryanp019

yetihunter1 said:


> Nice, I am waiting on getting my bow back. Noticed that the cables were fraying from friction on the cable guard so I called up Prime and they shipped out new strings and cables that were served. The shop should have it done soon, then its shoot every night before Saturday. Had been shooting every day till this happened, little depressing but better to catch it now than have my new bow blow up.


Crazy....same exact same thing happened to me this year as I am expecting mine back by the end of the week. I have been shooting all summer but in my area I have to wait until October 1st. So luckily I have some time to make sure I get it tuned back in


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Made sure all the bolts and screws are tight. Added a mark for 25 yds for peace of mind.
> Shot some groups @ 30 from different stances.
> New locks are here, will hang and lock a couple on public tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just a tad high Brian
Better go back to the drawing board

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Nice, I am waiting on getting my bow back. Noticed that the cables were fraying from friction on the cable guard so I called up Prime and they shipped out new strings and cables that were served. The shop should have it done soon, then its shoot every night before Saturday. Had been shooting every day till this happened, little depressing but better to catch it now than have my new bow blow up.


Curious Matt, which shop? You can share in PM if you prefer not to post here.

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Just a tad high Brian
> Better go back to the drawing board
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe,
You're always there when I need your help.

Brian

I'm sure Nicko will chime in tomorrow .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That bow looks familiar Brian. 

Glad it's treating you well.


----------



## Billy H

smokin x's said:


> Theyve been cutting corn in 5A for 2 weeks now. Beans are turning already. We need rain, bad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Yes we need rain. The news around here doesn't even mention it.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Bobcat just walked down the road on that cam. That was pretty cool


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Thanks Joe,
> You're always there when I need your help.
> 
> Brian
> 
> I'm sure Nicko will chime in tomorrow .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again for the offer this weekend...looks like your ready to roll!


Strange....6 Dead deer along route 100 from 202 bypass through route 23, including One just north of the Lexus dealer in Chester Springs that has its head cut off. I can't believe a couple days of cool night temperatures would get things this stirred up at this time year??

Joe


----------



## nicko

4 more days!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

Applebag said:


> While practicing climbing last night, I heard a noise in the woods just after dark that can only be described as the dilophosaurus from Jurrasic park. Of course they stole this sound from some type of bird for the movie, but I have never heard this before and it was beautiful. Ive tried googling a million things and cannot figure out what made that sound. Who can help!?
> 
> Edit: here is the sound I heard, video should start at 1:10 for a good example. https://youtu.be/1pm-SYGOxfw?t=70


It's a screech owl. They should call them a trilling owl instead.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> They are neat. Every now and again one gets in a big poplar tree outside our bedroom window and sounds off late at night. I enjoy his call, the wife not so much.


Sorry . . didn't see Billy had already answered. 

It is a fairly easy call to mimic if you have a bit of spit or water in your mouth. It takes practice but you can talk to them. Oddly, it is also a great call to use to lure songbirds in closer. You'd think it would have the opposite effect but it is an old birders trick.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Curious Matt, which shop? You can share in PM if you prefer not to post here.
> 
> Joe


Sent you a text Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Sent you a text Joe.


:thumbs_up


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks again for the offer this weekend...looks like your ready to roll!
> 
> 
> Strange....6 Dead deer along route 100 from 202 bypass through route 23, including One just north of the Lexus dealer in Chester Springs that has its head cut off. I can't believe a couple days of cool night temperatures would get things this stirred up at this time year??
> 
> Joe


My son and I were on Business 30 and saw a nice one (live) in the field after white glove @3:30 p.m. Then a smaller dead one on the bypass before 282. 
Yes Joe I am more than ready to go!!
Might actually try a predawn on the 17th with these temps. I have not done an early morning sit in forever!

Nick the only way that GT will go is if I buy another bow and you take it back. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/real-time/Bear-sighted-in-the-burbs.html?mobi=true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

wyrnutz said:


> http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/real-time/Bear-sighted-in-the-burbs.html?mobi=true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy, We had a bear last summer hanging around the Richboro Elementary school and was spotted several times over a month but never relocated. I was on alert for an archery bear at a few of my spots.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Mathias where are you? Looks like North Cape May. I'm jealous wherever it is. Just sitting here wondering what is in that Yeti tumbler?


----------



## Mathias

Spring lake NJ day trip.
Cape May this Saturday, our usual Sept trip there. 
Just water 😉

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Looks perfect. Wife and I tried a new restaurant last weekend on the Washington St. mall 'That's Amore' down by Congress Hall. Is italian and was very good. Abit pricey but was BYOB so made it bearable. Just thought I would share. I still like Godmothers but wife loved it. Probably not as good as those doves were though!


----------



## Mathias

Godmothers consistently good. Oyster Bay as well. A pizza or gourmet burger at Lucky Bone's too. Thanks, we really enjoy it there.
Doves in freezer....for now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Three of my favorite spots.


----------



## Bridger Bowhunt

wyrnutz said:


> http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/real-time/Bear-sighted-in-the-burbs.html?mobi=true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This bear is covering some serious ground. Looking to mate I assume?


----------



## dougell

They locked a school down because a bear was spotted lol?


----------



## nick060200

I'm considering a bear tag at the moment. This thing is so close to where I hunt. I'd punch myself in the face it happened to walk by me on Saturday while hunting deer and I didn't have a tag.


----------



## jacobh

I believe simply because the bear had already charged a cop



QUOTE=dougell;1094522249]They locked a school down because a bear was spotted lol?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> They locked a school down because a bear was spotted lol?


A bear that charged a policeman outside the school, yes they locked it down. I suppose in a big time northern school the responsible thing to do is lol and perhaps play Davey Crocket and "wrastle" the bruin into submition.

This how mountain men handle rouge bear


----------



## TrueNorth365

any info on hunting PA, from experiences etc is it better than NY? i hunt OH and KY im sure it doesnt compare to them..? i would be leasing next year in Cameron County PA, any suggestions?


----------



## jacobh

A black bear chasing a police officer. New BLM thing?? Sorry just having some fun


----------



## rmm60985

jacobh said:


> A black bear chasing a police officer. New BLM thing?? Sorry just having some fun


Haha thats a good one!


----------



## 138104

Any idea what kind of quail this is? He wouldn't let me down my driveway. Had to get out of the car to chase him away...lol! I don't think it is a bobwhite.


----------



## rmm60985

Perry24 said:


> Any idea what kind of quail this is? He wouldn't let me down my driveway. Had to get out of the car to chase him away...lol! I don't think it is a bobwhite.


Pretty sure thats a chukar. Most likely someones pet that escaped.


----------



## jlh42581

rmm60985 said:


> Pretty sure thats a chukar. Most likely someones pet that escaped.


That was my thought too. A lot of guys raise them to train dogs. They're not native to the east.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> They locked a school down because a bear was spotted lol?


It is ridiculous isn't it? I have running friends that are afraid to go run because of the bear. I run at Hickory Run SP and game lands in the Poconos all the time and actually SEE bears while I'm running. The bears usually either hope you don't see them or run the other way. You'd never know 90% of the State lives with bears the way people act when one is spotted where it isn't supposed to be.


----------



## Mr. October

rmm60985 said:


> Pretty sure thats a chukar. Most likely someones pet that escaped.


Yep. And REALLY good eating too.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> A bear that charged a policeman outside the school, yes they locked it down. I suppose in a big time northern school the responsible thing to do is lol and perhaps play Davey Crocket and "wrastle" the bruin into submition.
> 
> This how mountain men handle rouge bear


I would have to have seen it with my own eyes to really believe it "charged" anyone. More likely it got spooked and happened to run the same way the officer was going. I'm sure he was an expert woodsman.


----------



## Billy H

That could be but what would you do if you had to make the call and were responsible for a school full of kids. I don't think you'd have any other choice. All they do is simply keep the kids inside the school. When it comes to the safety of people's children there is no room to take any chances no matter how slight. Dougell didn't read the story and his comment was simply another jab at us know nothing guys from the southeast. Sometimes it's rough to see past that huge ego, and we all been reminded time and again he IS an expert woodsman. The ultimate really.


----------



## dougell

Uh,I did read the entire article Billy and had a hard time not spitting my iced tea all over the screen.First of all,the bear did not charge a cop.Most likely he was simply trying to cross the road and the cop was in the way.Had he wanted to get the cop,he never would have made it back to the school with his tail between his legs.The fact is,a jogger,a kid playing in the yard or a pet has a far better chance of being attacked by a domestic dog than a bear.That's just a statistically proven fact.Yes,the entire situation was nothing more than an over reaction caused by a bunch of uneducated sensationalists.A wandering bear is much less of a threat than what you seeing wandering around the outskirts of Philly every day.Sorry Billy but it's another ridiculous example of how clueless and pusfied this country has become.Have you ever even seen a bear Billy?Have you ever come face to face with one?They're not a threat and just because one is seen,doesn't mean there has to be a call for action on the six o'clock news.


----------



## Hindy30

But the news needs to talk about something. As somebody who grew up in rural PA, but has lived on the main line for the past 12 years I have to agree with doug on this one.



dougell said:


> Uh,I did read the entire article Billy and had a hard time not spitting my iced tea all over the screen.First of all,the bear did not charge a cop.Most likely he was simply trying to cross the road and the cop was in the way.Had he wanted to get the cop,he never would have made it back to the school with his tail between his legs.The fact is,a jogger,a kid playing in the yard or a pet has a far better chance of being attacked by a domestic dog than a bear.That's just a statistically proven fact.Yes,the entire situation was nothing more than an over reaction caused by a bunch of uneducated sensationalists.A wandering bear is much less of a threat than what you seeing wandering around the outskirts of Philly every day.Sorry Billy but it's another ridiculous example of how clueless and pusfied this country has become.Have you ever even seen a bear Billy?Have you ever come face to face with one?They're not a threat and just because one is seen,doesn't mean there has to be a call for action on the six o'clock news.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> .Yes,the entire situation was nothing more than an over reaction caused by a bunch of uneducated sensationalists..Have you ever even seen a bear Billy?Have you ever come face to face with one?.


Face to face with just my teddy bear when I was a kid. Saw plenty when I lived in Park County Colorado, Pike national was quite literally my backyard. ( the real mountains)I could say more but Ill bite my tongue. Let the mountain man enlighten us, please tell us a bear killin story or how you scared one off, or how Dem thar bar visits your unhuntable 10 acre plot behind your barn. I'm on the edge of my seat. Those poor uneducated school administrators. Don't have a clue what to do when a report of a bear charging outside a school is reported.


----------



## nicko

I see a new "PA Hunters Unscripted" episode in the making.


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> Face to face with just my teddy bear when I was a kid. Saw plenty when I lived in Park County Colorado, Pike national was quite literally my backyard. ( the real mountains)I could say more but Ill bite my tongue. Let the mountain man enlighten us, please tell us a bear killin story or how you scared one off, or how Dem thar bar visits your unhuntable 10 acre plot behind your barn. I'm on the edge of my seat. Those poor uneducated school administrators. Don't have a clue what to do when a report of a bear charging outside a school is reported.


You do know that we are talking about a juvenile black bear, right? I have no problem with them keeping the kids inside because over cautious is better. But, you have to recognize that being over cautious is what's happening. The reaction other than that is a bit much. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thank you Nick 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Not sure how over cautious the bear charged a police officer and was near a school then. I applaud them for doing everything they can to keep the children safe. Uneducated??? I'm sorry a bear whether it's a juvenile or not that charges someone is a threat plain and simple


----------



## Ken 22

I have been a member since 2008, never posted before. I just sit back every morning drink my coffee and have some really good laughs . :darkbeer:


----------



## KMiha

lol Bears Lives Matter, that's a good one. 



jacobh said:


> A black bear chasing a police officer. New BLM thing?? Sorry just having some fun


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> I see a new "PA Hunters Unscripted" episode in the making.


Yes!!! With that other fella not around there hasn't been much material.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> That could be but what would you do if you had to make the call and were responsible for a school full of kids. I don't think you'd have any other choice. All they do is simply keep the kids inside the school. When it comes to the safety of people's children there is no room to take any chances no matter how slight. Dougell didn't read the story and his comment was simply another jab at us know nothing guys from the southeast. Sometimes it's rough to see past that huge ego, and we all been reminded time and again he IS an expert woodsman. The ultimate really.


I get it. But can you imagine if schools in the Poconos went on lock down every time a bear was sighted? They'd never NOT be on lock down.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Not sure how over cautious the bear charged a police officer and was near a school then. I applaud them for doing everything they can to keep the children safe. Uneducated??? I'm sorry a bear whether it's a juvenile or not that charges someone is a threat plain and simple


Assuming it actually "charged" which is highly doubtful.


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> Uh,I did read the entire article Billy and had a hard time not spitting my iced tea all over the screen.First of all,the bear did not charge a cop.Most likely he was simply trying to cross the road and the cop was in the way.Had he wanted to get the cop,he never would have made it back to the school with his tail between his legs.The fact is,a jogger,a kid playing in the yard or a pet has a far better chance of being attacked by a domestic dog than a bear.That's just a statistically proven fact.Yes,the entire situation was nothing more than an over reaction caused by a bunch of uneducated sensationalists.A wandering bear is much less of a threat than what you seeing wandering around the outskirts of Philly every day.Sorry Billy but it's another ridiculous example of how clueless and pusfied this country has become.Have you ever even seen a bear Billy?Have you ever come face to face with one?They're not a threat and just because one is seen,doesn't mean there has to be a call for action on the six o'clock news.


This is spot on. The bear is simply NOT nearly a big threat. Those kids in school are far more at risk from the way their parents drive when they pick them up.


----------



## jacobh

Can only go by what I read. Cop laid his bike over to avoid it


QUOTE=Mr. October;1094542889]Assuming it actually "charged" which is highly doubtful.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ken 22

KMiha said:


> Yes!!! With that other fella not around there hasn't been much material.


Funny you ever meet the guy ??? Know anything about him other than on this site ?


----------



## Billy H

Yes but it was REPORTED BY A POLICE OFFICER TO HAVE CHARGED. The administrator had no choice, zero, zip, nada. He didnt care what age the bear was, what color, how many Doug has wrestled and seen. Its all does not matter. It was reported by an authority to be aggressive. I dont care where the school is. If a report by an authority reports an aggrsive bear on the property you keep the kids in. Not saying I believe it was agressive or not. Thats beside the point


----------



## vonfoust

All for keeping the kids inside and such, got to do what they got to do. (Although I can imagine 30 years from now one of these kids, after this being as close as they ever come to a bear, sitting in a bar telling the story of how they had to be kept inside because the 700# bear was terrorizing the city.) 
AND, it is funny reading that the bear 'charged' the officer, and the officer got off his motorcycle (you know, that thign that is faster than a speeding bear) and ran away on foot (you know, now slower than a bear). If the bear wanted to catch the officer, he would have.
And sorry Billy, but the officer, the writer, most of the participants and the readers are far removed from nature.


----------



## schlep1967

Can't we all just get along? 

If they would have just sent the 200 kids out to recess at that time the noise would have scared the Bear all the way to the Pocono's.


----------



## Mathias

Well it looks like Saturday am will be the coolest of the remainder of the week, not that 55 is great. 
I'll sit a couple hours in the morning in a new stand, more of a recon mission than anything else.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

With a little luck, that nuisance bear will wander past my stand.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Mr. October said:


> I get it. But can you imagine if schools in the Poconos went on lock down every time a bear was sighted? They'd never NOT be on lock down.


That is too true. Our elementary and intermediate schools have bear around quite often. Our security escorts the students to their buses when one is around, I believe.

Last night on my way home I had to stop at my neighbors property line because a sow and 4 cubs were blocking the road. We live down a dirt road so they never seem to be in a hurry to move for our cars. 

On a deer note, our acorns are dropping like crazy and we had 5 doe and 3 fawns in our yard chomping away last night. I am having a hard time telling myself to go to Bradford county for the opening day. My last camera check there (8-27) was not hot and I know if I sit in my woods in 3D I will atleast be seeing a lot of doe.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> I have been a member since 2008, never posted before. I just sit back every morning drink my coffee and have some really good laughs . :darkbeer:


You think we're Funny? Funny how?


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Yes but it was REPORTED BY A POLICE OFFICER TO HAVE CHARGED. The administrator had no choice, zero, zip, nada. He didnt care what age the bear was, what color, how many Doug has wrestled and seen. Its all does not matter. It was reported by an authority to be aggressive. I dont care where the school is. If a report by an authority reports an aggrsive bear on the property you keep the kids in. Not saying I believe it was agressive or not. Thats beside the point


Again Billy it just goes to show that irrational fear of a bear will cause panic and over reaction.Bear are not a threat.We have thousands of bear in this state that come in close contact with people every day and the chance of something going wrong is extremely low.I live in an area with a relatively high bear density and run into them on a regular basis.I haven't seen one in about two weeks but we had a lone boar and a sow with three cubs making regular appearances in my yard and fields for several weeks.I have been finding piles of bear crap in my yard though so they're still around.They pose no threat.I don't keep my kids from going outside and I don't bring animals in at nighttime other than the dog but she stays in the house the majority of the time.Three different times I've had bears pop their teeth at me or do a small bluff charge.That isn't aggressive behavior.That's simply a warning to not get any closer.In every case,they turned tail and took off because they're big blowhards that are afraid of people.There's no need to wrestle one because the chance of them actually attacking a person is less than being struck by lightening.If they did show actual aggression and attacked,a person wouldn't have a chance.The cop over reacted to an irrational fear.It's as simple as that.If the bear was actually aggressive,he's be telling his story from a hospital bed.When people have these irrational fears,it usually ends up bad for the animal.The entire story is ridiculous.It should have read,Bear in the area,resume your normal activities.I have several close friends who are WCO's.Part of their job is to trap and tag x number of bears.On top of that,they deal with cubs in foothold traps on a regular basis.Between the three of them,they've released hundreds of bears while the sow stood yards away popping her teeth and beating her feet on the ground.Not once has one ever made an actual attempt to do one of them harm.You simply have a very limited knowledge of wildlife and it's relationship with nature.Itstead of having a rational discussion,you always come back with personal attacks.I'm fine with that Billy but the more you do it,the more foolish you make yourself look.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Funny you ever meet the guy ??? Know anything about him other than on this site ?


Woah, looks like we have a scout for pope. Tell him we miss him:cheers:


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Not sure how over cautious the bear charged a police officer and was near a school then. I applaud them for doing everything they can to keep the children safe. Uneducated??? I'm sorry a bear whether it's a juvenile or not that charges someone is a threat plain and simple


The bear didn't charge the cop out of aggression.Bears are extremely fast and much more agile that you could imagine.If the bear actually charged him,he'd be in a world or hurt.He over reacted,plain and simple.You have a far better chance of being attacked by a domestic dog than you do a bear and that is an indistuptable fact.It's the same thing with rattlesnakes.People kill them on site when they pose very little actual threat.If you spend any time off the beaten path in snake country,I'll guarantee that you've been within striking distance of one.


----------



## Billy H

Doug you just dont get it. Nobody cares how much you think you know, or how many notches are on your man card. Nobody cares. The school admin did the right thing considering the circumstance.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> That was my thought too. A lot of guys raise them to train dogs. They're not native to the east.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Hungarian Chuckar - if you have a game farm or dog training facility nearby, he escaped. They are very popular in training circles as they aren't very instinctually flighty. Great to train pointers with, I've had hundreds over the years. They taste very good too, imagine a dove breast, the size of grouse and that's what you have with a chucker.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Wrapped in bacon ....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Ken 22 said:


> Funny you ever meet the guy ??? Know anything about him other than on this site ?


The man who has known since 2008 that he will need a backup screen name. Bravo my friend! :darkbeer:


----------



## jacobh

Doug I'm not disagreeing that he overreacted. But let's look at it this way. Let's say he didn't overreact and the bear ended up at the school and hurting a child then what? Your looking at big issues since the cop witnessed the bear and didn't say anything and someone got hurt that's on his mind all the time plus losing his job. Bears are not native to this area and they claim they come in search of food so did he overreact? Maybe but I'd rather he be cautious then passing it off and someone getting injured. Let's look at your sons school. Let's say a mountain lion was spotted very close to the school would u be ok with your child going out to play? I went mountain lion as they're not native to your area like bears here. I'd assume you would not want your son near that lion so it's the same thing here. Yes they don't know about bears as we don't deal with them but the fact they were cautious and making children safe is applaudible. It is to protect and serve



QUOTE=dougell;1094544697]The bear didn't charge the cop out of aggression.Bears are extremely fast and much more agile that you could imagine.If the bear actually charged him,he'd be in a world or hurt.He over reacted,plain and simple.You have a far better chance of being attacked by a domestic dog than you do a bear and that is an indistuptable fact.It's the same thing with rattlesnakes.People kill them on site when they pose very little actual threat.If you spend any time off the beaten path in snake country,I'll guarantee that you've been within striking distance of one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

I'm not just talking about the school administration.I'm talking about everyone involved.First of all,calling the cops because someone sees a bear is beyond ridiculous.Second,the cop dropping is motorcycle and retreating to a school is beyond laughable.Then,putting out a community notice to not let kids or pets outside is paranoid behavior.None of that has anything to do with me or what I know and I never said it did.

I used to live in a private residential community where no hunting was allowed for about 40 years.We had deer and bear all over the place and other than getting into garbage and ripping down bird feeders,the bears never gave anyone any problems.We had some neighbors move in from New Jersey that had two small wiener dogs.One day they ran over to my house wanting the PGC's number.Their two wiener dogs that had a combined weight of about 15lbs chased a big bear up a tree in their yard.I didn't give them the WCO's number because he didn't need to be bothered on a sunday.I told them to bring the dogs in the house and the bear would leave on it's own,which it did.The PGC,police and national guard didn't need to be called in for a harmless bear that was afraid of two lap dogs.Pretty much the same situation.Leave them alone and they'll leave you alone.It really doesn't take a lot of knowledge to figure that out.

Don't know if you've seen it but there's a stupid reality show on TV about homesteaders that decided to live off the grid.Most are city slickers and obviously can't hack it without help.There's a father and his two adult kids that go in to help these families out.In every case,they always find dangerous predators living close by that pose a huge threat to them.Sometimes it's coyotes and bobcats but usually it's black bears.That kind of nonsense breeds irrational fear that the public takes to heart and it usually ends up bad for the animal when that happens.Hundreds of thousands of people in Pa live within very close proximity to bears and the number of instances with bears that were actually aggressive are in the single digits over the past 100 years.The vast majority of people have no clue how close these bears are actually living to them.Having a meltown because one is seen in the area is embarrassing.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Wrapped in bacon ....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Heaven!


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> The man who has known since 2008 that he will need a backup screen name. Bravo my friend! :darkbeer:


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Applebag

Doug I agree that bears are misunderstood and often unfairly labeled as the boogey man. But they are wild and unpredictable omnivorous animals, and as I'm sure you know as well as the bears do, children are delicious...


----------



## Billy H

Doug you just dont get it. Nobody cares how much you think you know, nobody cares how many notches are on your man card. Nobody cares. In this situation the admin did the right thing. Your blind to the situation at hand. You just use it as a platform to toot your own horn and spew your normal self absorbed ramblings of your perceived extensive knowledge of all things under the sun..

Believe it or not the situation in Radner is not all about you and how much you know.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug I'm not disagreeing that he overreacted. But let's look at it this way. Let's say he didn't overreact and the bear ended up at the school and hurting a child then what? Your looking at big issues since the cop witnessed the bear and didn't say anything and someone got hurt that's on his mind all the time plus losing his job. Bears are not native to this area and they claim they come in search of food so did he overreact? Maybe but I'd rather he be cautious then passing it off and someone getting injured. Let's look at your sons school. Let's say a mountain lion was spotted very close to the school would u be ok with your child going out to play? I went mountain lion as they're not native to your area like bears here. I'd assume you would not want your son near that lion so it's the same thing here. Yes they don't know about bears as we don't deal with them but the fact they were cautious and making children safe is applaudible. It is to protect and serve
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1094544697]The bear didn't charge the cop out of aggression.Bears are extremely fast and much more agile that you could imagine.If the bear actually charged him,he'd be in a world or hurt.He over reacted,plain and simple.You have a far better chance of being attacked by a domestic dog than you do a bear and that is an indistuptable fact.It's the same thing with rattlesnakes.People kill them on site when they pose very little actual threat.If you spend any time off the beaten path in snake country,I'll guarantee that you've been within striking distance of one.


[/QUOTE]

If a mountain lion was reported near my son's school I would have no issue with him going outside for two reasons.First,the person reporting the mountain lion would obviously being someone that had no idea what they saw because we don't have mountain lions in Pa.Second,can you find one incident in the history of this country where any wild animal rushed in and attacked school children?It just doesn't happen and it's an over reaction to irrational fear brought on by mistruths.

We have bears,bobcats and coyotes all over the place around here.At any given time,you're always within a square mile of at least a couple and that's the case across the entire northern tier and the poconos.My son is 11 now and I have no issues with him going for a walk in the woods without me and he does it all the time.Sorry Scott but irrational fear about wildlife is not good and usually ends up bad for the animal involved.

When my son was 6,he was riding his dirtbike around the yard and fields as I was mowing.That was a good way to keep him busy while I was mowing because I could see him just about the entire time.I turned my back on him for about 15 seconds as I made a loop.AS I turned,I saw my wife running out of the house and looked over and saw him on the ground with a huge german shepherd mauling the crap out of him.It happened that fast.I was about 100 yards away so she got to him before I did.Unfortuantely,our dog followed her out and when the other dog saw our's,it dropped my son and garbbed our dog,throwing it around like a toy.I went after the dog and it cowared but it would run away.My daughter grabbed our dog and barely bad it back into the house before the German shepherd got her.My first concern was my son but luckily he had all of his riding gear on and wasn't hurt that bad.Had he not had it on,that dog would have ripped him to pieces.I went back out and tried to kill the dog with my bare hands but it wouldn't let me get close enough.I went back in,grabbed a rifle and he was gone by the time I came back out.I knew who's dog it was so I went down there and had a developmental conversation with them.Point is,that happens all the time all across the country but bears very rarely ever come into a yard and do anything but tear up birdfeeders or garbage cans.Domestic animals are far more of a threat and that's well documented.


----------



## dougell

Applebag said:


> Doug I agree that bears are misunderstood and often unfairly labeled as the boogey man. But they are wild and unpredictable omnivorous animals, and as I'm sure you know as well as the bears do, children are delicious...


When was the last time a kid was killed and eaten by a black bear in Pa?Never.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I'm not just talking about the school administration.I'm talking about everyone involved.First of all,calling the cops because someone sees a bear is beyond ridiculous.Second,the cop dropping is motorcycle and retreating to a school is beyond laughable.Then,putting out a community notice to not let kids or pets outside is paranoid behavior.None of that has anything to do with me or what I know and I never said it did.
> 
> I used to live in a private residential community where no hunting was allowed for about 40 years.We had deer and bear all over the place and other than getting into garbage and ripping down bird feeders,the bears never gave anyone any problems.We had some neighbors move in from New Jersey that had two small wiener dogs.One day they ran over to my house wanting the PGC's number.Their two wiener dogs that had a combined weight of about 15lbs chased a big bear up a tree in their yard.I didn't give them the WCO's number because he didn't need to be bothered on a sunday.I told them to bring the dogs in the house and the bear would leave on it's own,which it did.The PGC,police and national guard didn't need to be called in for a harmless bear that was afraid of two lap dogs.Pretty much the same situation.Leave them alone and they'll leave you alone.It really doesn't take a lot of knowledge to figure that out.
> 
> Don't know if you've seen it but there's a stupid reality show on TV about homesteaders that decided to live off the grid.Most are city slickers and obviously can't hack it without help.There's a father and his two adult kids that go in to help these families out.In every case,they always find dangerous predators living close by that pose a huge threat to them.Sometimes it's coyotes and bobcats but usually it's black bears.That kind of nonsense breeds irrational fear that the public takes to heart and it usually ends up bad for the animal when that happens.Hundreds of thousands of people in Pa live within very close proximity to bears and the number of instances with bears that were actually aggressive are in the single digits over the past 100 years.The vast majority of people have no clue how close these bears are actually living to them.Having a meltown because one is seen in the area is embarrassing.


I think you and Billy both have valid points. In regards to the police man being charged, the article states he was riding parallel to the running bear. If the bear was running it was trying to get away and the cop was keeping up with it. In that situation I believe the bear probably mock charged him to scare the cop off, it was frightened and couldn't get away. The cop dropping his motorcycle and running is just dumb but also proves to me it was a mock charge to give the bear the chance to escape, if it had been real the cop never would of made it to the school.

In regards to locking down the school and calling the police, this may seem excessive in more rural northern, central and western PA where bears are more frequently seen but not so much in the southeast. The bear here was already scared and on edge (as evidenced by the mock charge at the cop), with the cops and DNR looking for it. It is running through a high population area and when any animal feels cornered or hunted its going to react in a possibly aggressive manner. To lockdown the school and warn the community was a smart move for down here because of the higher probability of a bear and human conflict with the dense population in the SE. 

I do agree that some people will blow this out of proportion, like the news but you have to remember there are lots of dumb people out there. Wouldn't surprise me if someone who happened upon the bear tried to take a photo with it. Because there is more of an urban feel down here there is more of a disconnect and the warning and the lockdown was to protect the bear as much as the humans. Where the bear is scared and possibly aggressive, our fellow man is at time stupid and naïve and might not realize the danger they put themselves in just for 15 secs of social media glory.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> When was the last time a kid was killed and eaten by a black bear in Pa?Never.


but have there been instances where kids have been attacked by bears? Im not arguing you are wrong im just pointing out that in some more urban parts of the state there is a disconnect between people and nature. Look at all the tourists in Yellowstone this past year in the news for walking up to bison, bears and elk leading to injuring to the person or death of the animal. Im not worried about the bear approaching the kid but more the kid approaching the bear down here.


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> Woah, looks like we have a scout for pope. Tell him we miss him:cheers:


No scout , I am Bobs brother !! Been a member since 2008 , just trying to get my 20 posts , looking to sell a bunch of equipment .


----------



## Matt Musto

So I killed a nice buck on Saturday, the only problem is I was a week early and had opening day date mixed up in my head. What should I do? He was just coming into the corn so regular.


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> When was the last time a kid was killed and eaten by a black bear in Pa?Never.


I was kidding, but if you want to toss facts around, thats fun too! :teeth:

23 fatal black bear attacks since 2000. Source
3 fatal Mountain Lion attacks since 2000. Source

Would you want your kids playing outside if there was a cougar in the backyard? Or would you tell them maybe come in for a bit.


----------



## Billy H

I wish Bob were back. At least he spoke his mind, not always popular but at least he stood his ground. Maybe they will give him another chance.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> No scout , I am Bobs brother !! Been a member since 2008 , just trying to get my 20 posts , looking to sell a bunch of equipment .


Welcome Ken! Bob seems like a nice guy on the phone, but he can be a bear behind the keyboard. Hope all is well with him. Is he gearing up for Ohio?


----------



## Ken 22

yetihunter1 said:


> That's what I was thinking!


Maybe you should get your facts straight !! See what my brother means when he talks about this site . Take care guys , my brother may have the time for the BS but I don't . Who needs it !!


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> I was kidding, but if you want to toss facts around, thats fun too! :teeth:
> 
> 23 fatal black bear attacks since 2000. Source
> 3 fatal Mountain Lion attacks since 2000. Source
> 
> Would you want your kids playing outside if there was a cougar in the backyard? Or would you tell them maybe come in for a bit.


Nice stats Apple, but he did say PA, and there has been 1 death by black bear in the last 100 years I believe


----------



## Octoberjohn

dougell said:


> I'm not just talking about the school administration.I'm talking about everyone involved.First of all,calling the cops because someone sees a bear is beyond ridiculous.Second,the cop dropping is motorcycle and retreating to a school is beyond laughable.Then,putting out a community notice to not let kids or pets outside is paranoid behavior.None of that has anything to do with me or what I know and I never said it did.


Doug what you fail to realize is that not everyone has bears around on a daily basis. A couple of years ago I went to pick up my son from school and the principal met me at the door and said they had to wait to let the kids go due to a bear being spotted across the road. I wasn't afraid or worried about it but I didn't have any problem with them holding the students until all was considered clear. Once word got out to some of the other parents it was complete chaos. I haven't laughed that hard in some time watching some of the mothers walking their kids the 30 feet from the school to their cars like their were snipers in the trees. I live 25 miles north of Pittsburgh. A bear ran thru our neighborhood a few years ago and it made the 11pm news in Pittsburgh because somebody videod it. It is just a different world living in my area compared to yours.


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> Nice stats Apple, but he did say PA, and there has been 1 death by black bear in the last 100 years I believe


Well we don't have mountain lions either, its just a for instance proving the answer to the question "why take the chance?"

Also, you're totally right about 1 death in the last 100 years. Here is the short list.
1883, John Robinson, Wilkes-Barre, PA (I'm in Wilkes Barre right now!)- Robinson's dead body was found near train tracks. There was evidence of bear tracks and a "terrible struggle"
1906, John Dicht, Elk County, PA- Thinking the bear was dead, Dicht began skinning it. The bear immediately awoke and tore off one of Dicht's arms, and then killed him.
2009, Kelly Ann Walz, Ross Township, PA- Walz, whose husband had an expired license to keep exotic animals, was attacked while cleaning her pet bear's cage. She tried to distract the bear by throwing dog food to the opposite end of the cage. A neighbor shot and killed the bear

In light of these stories, I'll admit that I've always been a bit leery when walking into the stand in the early pre-dawn hours because of black bears. But knowing that the only people who have died from a black bear attack since 1906 were complete morons... I kinda feel better! 

I still wouldn't put a child outside to play with one though.


----------



## jacobh

Exactly!!



QUOTE=Applebag;1094547249]I was kidding, but if you want to toss facts around, thats fun too! :teeth:

23 fatal black bear attacks since 2000. Source
3 fatal Mountain Lion attacks since 2000. Source

Would you want your kids playing outside if there was a cougar in the backyard? Or would you tell them maybe come in for a bit.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

This is why I said mountain lion in my example but he missed that. I used that as they're not native to his area like bears aren't to our area. Just like Corsican Rams aren't in Pa yet I've killed them on my moms property in Limerick as they were bought to open a hunting preserve and got loose many years ago. A lot mixed with sheep and there were approx 200 running around. Facts are some things not native still end up here. Anyways my lion thing was an example of being not native to his area would he be comfortable


QUOTE=Octoberjohn;1094547433]Doug what you fail to realize is that not everyone has bears around on a daily basis. A couple of years ago I went to pick up my son from school and the principal met me at the door and said they had to wait to let the kids go due to a bear being spotted across the road. I wasn't afraid or worried about it but I didn't have any problem with them holding the students until all was considered clear. Once word got out to some of the other parents it was complete chaos. I haven't laughed that hard in some time watching some of the mothers walking their kids the 30 feet from the school to their cars like their were snipers in the trees. I live 25 miles north of Pittsburgh. A bear ran thru our neighborhood a few years ago and it made the 11pm news in Pittsburgh because somebody videod it. It is just a different world living in my area compared to yours.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

Applebag said:


> Well we don't have mountain lions either, its just a for instance proving the answer to the question "why take the chance?"


You are correct we have black panthers. My buddies, grandfathers, friends, wife saw one up in Potter in 76'. Run across a field chasing a Mule deer. mid day.


----------



## jacobh

https://m.facebook.com/LimerickPolice/posts/1256257021068303

Here's a Facebook thing from the police about them. Since well they're not native either


----------



## Applebag

Matt Musto said:


> You are correct we have black panthers. My buddies, grandfathers, friends, wife saw one up in Potter in 76'. Run across a field chasing a Mule deer. mid day.


Dude dont even get me started! My brother busts my chops all the time about bigfoot when I send him trailcam pics from facebook about mountain lions in NEPA. I do believe they will pass through from time to time.

BTW I don't even know what to think about your story from 76 lol. I believe you?


----------



## yetihunter1

Ken 22 said:


> Maybe you should get your facts straight !! See what my brother means when he talks about this site . Take care guys , my brother may have the time for the BS but I don't . Who needs it !!


What facts? Wouldn't be the first time your brother made another name after he got banned. I have no problem with him but you seem to be pretty touchy.


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> What facts? Wouldn't be the first time your brother made another name after he got banned. I have no problem with him but you seem to be pretty touchy.


x2. If you don't like it in here then you can take your already 31 posts and head to the classifieds, friendo.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, sooo much material here!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Applebag said:


> Well we don't have mountain lions either, its just a for instance proving the answer to the question "why take the chance?"
> 
> Also, you're totally right about 1 death in the last 100 years. Here is the short list.
> 1883, John Robinson, Wilkes-Barre, PA (I'm in Wilkes Barre right now!)- Robinson's dead body was found near train tracks. There was evidence of bear tracks and a "terrible struggle"
> 1906, John Dicht, Elk County, PA- Thinking the bear was dead, Dicht began skinning it. The bear immediately awoke and tore off one of Dicht's arms, and then killed him.
> 2009, Kelly Ann Walz, Ross Township, PA- Walz, whose husband had an expired license to keep exotic animals, was attacked while cleaning her pet bear's cage. She tried to distract the bear by throwing dog food to the opposite end of the cage. A neighbor shot and killed the bear
> 
> In light of these stories, I'll admit that I've always been a bit leery when walking into the stand in the early pre-dawn hours because of black bears. But knowing that the only people who have died from a black bear attack since 1906 were complete morons... I kinda feel better!
> 
> I still wouldn't put a child outside to play with one though.


The only fatal bear attack in the last 100 years was from a pet.That just reinforces what I've been saying.Bears are not a threat to people.Look up the stats on how many people have been killed by whitetail deer and domestic dogs.It's not even close


----------



## vonfoust

Getting a kick out of watching all the stuff on 9/11, first responder hero's running towards danger so that they could help. Then, this guy, a cop (I assume with a gun??) running away from a black bear. Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George pushed all the old lady's in walkers out of the way...

Wonder if he pushed any little kids out of the way to get in the school?


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> The only fatal bear attack in the last 100 years was from a pet.That just reinforces what I've been saying.Bears are not a threat to people.Look up the stats on how many people have been killed by whitetail deer and domestic dogs.It's not even close


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0oWhUeyhU4


----------



## dougell

I forget the year but I believe a woman was fatally attacked by an escaped buck while jogging in Gettysburg park.


----------



## dougell

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/coroner-woman-killed-by-deer

Not the same one but down in the SE part of the state.


----------



## dougell

http://www.outdoors-411.com/news/wildlife/061115-pennsylvania-deer-attack.html

Another fairly recent one.


----------



## dougell

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014/07/09/deer-foaming-from-mouth-attacks-woman/

Kinda makes you want to take deer spray into the deer woods.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> This is why I said mountain lion in my example but he missed that. I used that as they're not native to his area like bears aren't to our area. Just like Corsican Rams aren't in Pa yet I've killed them on my moms property in Limerick as they were bought to open a hunting preserve and got loose many years ago. A lot mixed with sheep and there were approx 200 running around. Facts are some things not native still end up here. Anyways my lion thing was an example of being not native to his area would he be comfortable
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Octoberjohn;1094547433]Doug what you fail to realize is that not everyone has bears around on a daily basis. A couple of years ago I went to pick up my son from school and the principal met me at the door and said they had to wait to let the kids go due to a bear being spotted across the road. I wasn't afraid or worried about it but I didn't have any problem with them holding the students until all was considered clear. Once word got out to some of the other parents it was complete chaos. I haven't laughed that hard in some time watching some of the mothers walking their kids the 30 feet from the school to their cars like their were snipers in the trees. I live 25 miles north of Pittsburgh. A bear ran thru our neighborhood a few years ago and it made the 11pm news in Pittsburgh because somebody videod it. It is just a different world living in my area compared to yours.


[/QUOTE]

Ok,good question then.Let's say a real live mountain lion was roaming near my son's school.No I wouldn't expect the school to go on lock down because there's no instances of a mountain lion plucking a kid out of a recess.However,it is documented and they are known to attack small unattended kids.Because of that,if a mountain lion was roaming the woods near home,I probably wouldn't let him walk in the woods alone.The big difference is,a kid is prey to a mountain lion but they aren't prey to a bear in a state where fear of humans is engrained into them.It's simply an illogical fear that's all based on emotions and misinformation.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Getting a kick out of watching all the stuff on 9/11, first responder hero's running towards danger so that they could help. Then, this guy, a cop (I assume with a gun??) running away from a black bear. Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George pushed all the old lady's in walkers out of the way...
> 
> Wonder if he pushed any little kids out of the way to get in the school?


LOL.the best way to avoid a bear attack is to kick your buddy's knee out.


----------



## davydtune

Alrighty then :darkbeer:



So who's read to go kill some deer? :jazzmatazzes:


----------



## Hindy30

jacobh said:


> Not sure how over cautious the bear charged a police officer and was near a school then. I applaud them for doing everything they can to keep the children safe. Uneducated??? I'm sorry a bear whether it's a juvenile or not that charges someone is a threat plain and simple


You really believe that the bear charged the officer?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Mr. October said:


> This is spot on. The bear is simply NOT nearly a big threat. Those kids in school are far more at risk from the way their parents drive when they pick them up.


Yup. Idiots driving their suburbans like sports cars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

This just in from the Suburbia Times Herald. 

Black bear appeared again at the school. The building custodian made an attempt to subdue the bear. A passerby was lucky enough to capture the whole ordeal on film. The custodian was heard to exclaim "But I read it on Archery talk" He is expected to make a full recovery but might have a rough go of it in bathroom in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mathias

davydtune said:


> Alrighty then
> 
> 
> 
> So who's read to go kill some deer? :jazzmatazzes:


Hey, don't be diluting this discussion with hunting talk 😉

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Again like most people this day. I don't speculate I'm going by what was reported. It's funny reading you guys saying it's no big deal then reading later about a bear climbing up your tree u almost crapped. LOL if he ain't gonna hurt u let him climb the tree. A lot of tough guys on AT for sure so nope u guys know exactly what happened. Just saw breaking news on Fox News. AT says bear charge is bogus so everyone's good to go!!! Thanks AT



QUOTE=Hindy30;1094553673]You really believe that the bear charged the officer?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ken 22

yetihunter1 said:


> What facts? Wouldn't be the first time your brother made another name after he got banned. I have no problem with him but you seem to be pretty touchy.


 Look at the join date. You have not seen touchy , I have followed this thread since last year if I said what I really think of 90% of the people on here I would be banned forever . Billy, thanks for telling it like it is and having the balls my brother would appreciate it .


----------



## Applebag

Ken 22 said:


> Look at the join date. You have not seen touchy , I have followed this thread since last year if I said what I really think of 90% of the people on here I would be banned forever . Billy, thanks for telling it like it is and having the balls my brother would appreciate it .


Attitude checks out. They are definitely brothers!

Anyways, I am super jealous of all those that get to hunt this Saturday, but I will be going on a fishing trip with my boss to Canada for trout. I will post pics once I get back to civilization!


----------



## dougell

Ken 22 said:


> Look at the join date. You have not seen touchy , I have followed this thread since last year if I said what I really think of 90% of the people on here I would be banned forever . Billy, thanks for telling it like it is and having the balls my brother would appreciate it .


It's OK Ken.You're brother Bob is not only a great hunter but a humanitarian as well.There's a calming type of aura that surrounds him.What do you think of the Ozonics unit?


----------



## yetihunter1

Needed a quick break from bears and Ken(Pope?) so I took a two hour lunch and moved a ladder stand to a spot on the farm I have been spotting tons of deer and one monster 8pt. Was a nice break in the day from work but the down side is I get to really test the theory if I am immune to poison ivy because it was everywhere.....joy. Hopefully next week I will have a pic of a dead something to share (dead doe, dead buck, or dead skin from all the scratching....).


----------



## vonfoust

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwEi-gBCdF0

How I deal with bears.


----------



## Billy H




----------



## dougell

For anyone that needs a place to hunt in 5C



If you have a 5C Doe Tag and/or a Bear tag, it's not too late to join us. We have hundreds more acres of private farms to hunt than we do hunters to cover them. We average about 45 to 50 bowhunters in camp and we could use more.

Well folks, it won’t be long now! Soon we will be in “Camp Whack-a-doe”! J



With the early SELL OUT of 5C antlerless tags, there may be a few who have NO doe tags. We are still encouraging everyone to come out and join us even if you do not have a deer tag. Remember- bear season is open at this time and you can bear hunt if you have a tag. There are more bear in 5C than you probably realize. And although certainly not as common as deer, there is always the chance- as Dale Hajas can attest to! (see below ;-)


*Please remember: Although bucks are now legal at this time in WMU 5C, this remains a DOE ONLY event. And because it is now an official HSH Event, all deer will(must) be donated. And remember, bring in your doe to camp to be officially weighed and recorded………………………..top 3 heaviest doe will win a Prize: $100,$75 and $50. Also, we encourage you to take any groundhogs or coyotes that present a good shot. The farmers will appreciate that(and you may get The Verminator award for the biggest). Just a reminder if you are groundhog hunting, you need to wear a florescent orange hat(at all times).



Our base of operations will be: the Kutztown Campground 1131 Saucony Rd. Kutztown, Pa. If coming from the North- get off at exit 40 on I-22/78 and go south on Rte 737 for about 3 miles. Slow down because the right turn onto Kutz mill Rd. is kind of hidden and comes up fast. Look for the universal Campground symbol Motorist Services and Recreation Sign "TENT CAMPING (D9-3)" is shown as a square sign with a symbol of a tent.at that turn. Then follow Kutz Mill Rd past Weaknecht’s Archery to Saucony Rd. and make a right turn there and follow that to the campground(CAMP). See below:

*PLEASE NOTE: If bringing an RV/camper- there is a low height covered bridge just past Weaknecht's Archery! Therefore you will need to turn right onto Kutz Rd. just before Weaknecht’s. Then make lefts on Dutch Mill Rd and Saucony Rd and come into camp from the “back” way. Once you cross over the stone bridge on Dutch Mill Rd. you will see the campground to the left. Follow Saucony Rd. up to the Main Entrance and come in there.



Also, once in camp, if you want to go into Kutztown from the campground just make a left out of camp onto Saucony rd. and follow it to College Boullevard into town. Then College boulevard will intersect with Main St./Kutztown rd at traffic light. Note: you will pass the Farmer’s Market on the right when driving on College Boullevard towards town(before you get to traffic light in town).



When you get to CAMP, please check in with us at the “Big Tent” to register and be assigned a property and then you can set up your campsite. *Please note: if you have any special needs ie. Flat ground, short walk, ground blind or help dragging deer out due to a physical limitation, please make that known when you check in so that you can be assigned an appropriate property.



Due to the logistics and the registration process, we are setting check in deadlines of 3pm and 10 pm. 3pm if you want to hunt that evening and 10pm of the previous evening if you want to hunt in the morning. We have found there is usually just not enough time to get registered and be ready to hunt if you arrive after those times. If it looks like you will not make the deadline, however, give us a call and let us know. We may be able to work something out, or you could always hunt the SGL across the street as a last resort.

Please keep in mind we want to have fun, but we also want to show the utmost respect to the Camground owners and Farmers and private property owners where we will be hunting! We are also representing the UBP, and want to conduct ourselves in a proper manner. Therefore all participants will be asked to read and sign a code of conduct which has been established for this event. We hope everyone understands that we have developed very good relationships with the Campground and local land owners and want to be able to continue this fine tradition.



OK- enough of the formalities………………………………..hope you are all shooting well and have your bows all “dialed in”! We really want to take as many deer as possible to help the farmers out. This year we have added several new properties and almost all properties are reporting record numbers of deer. And as previously announced, there will be a mandatory proficiency test. You will be required to shoot 3 of 3 arrows into a 9” pie plate at 20y.



Fri. nite we will order pizzas from the local Pizza Place and Saturday night is the Pig Roast. We encourage you to bring your families to the Pig Roast and bring a side dish or dessert to share, if possible. (there is a farmers market right down the road in Kutztown with all kinds of “goodies” if interested. ;-) We also invite the local farmers and landowners where we are hunting to get to know them and to show our appreciation-if you get a chance to meet them, please thank them for their participation in our event!



We plan to have someone in camp at all times, so if you go to the Big Tent and you don’t see anyone around, hang tight and someone should be back shortly.



This will be my last e-mail and I will not have internet access after Tues. 9/20/15 at 4pm. If you need to get in touch with someone you can call me (Perry Hartmann)at (845) 649-0907, Dan Smoker at (215) 896-1410 or Joe Filasetta at (610) 504-2889.



Also, if you have not already done so………………………………PLEASE RSVP to: [email protected] so we have an idea of how many to expect. It makes planning much easier!



Have a safe trip and see you all soon!



UBP 5C Hunt Committee


image002.jpgimage003.jpgimage004.png


Last Edit: Sep 2, 2016 at 2:22pm by 59kodiak




Reply
Quick Reply 





© 2016 PA sportsman forum 

>
Switch AccountSwitch ForumAccount Settings


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Needed a quick break from bears and Ken(Pope?) so I took a two hour lunch and moved a ladder stand to a spot on the farm I have been spotting tons of deer and one monster 8pt. Was a nice break in the day from work but the down side is I get to really test the theory if I am immune to poison ivy because it was everywhere.....joy. Hopefully next week I will have a pic of a dead something to share (dead doe, dead buck, or dead skin from all the scratching....).


Nice man, hope you smoke the big one. I think I'm also resistant to ivy, still like to avoid it as well.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> For anyone that needs a place to hunt in 5C
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a 5C Doe Tag and/or a Bear tag, it's not too late to join us. We have hundreds more acres of private farms to hunt than we do hunters to cover them. We average about 45 to 50 bowhunters in camp and we could use more.
> 
> Well folks, it won’t be long now! Soon we will be in “Camp Whack-a-doe”! J
> 
> 
> 
> With the early SELL OUT of 5C antlerless tags, there may be a few who have NO doe tags. We are still encouraging everyone to come out and join us even if you do not have a deer tag. Remember- bear season is open at this time and you can bear hunt if you have a tag. There are more bear in 5C than you probably realize. And although certainly not as common as deer, there is always the chance- as Dale Hajas can attest to! (see below ;-)
> 
> 
> *Please remember: Although bucks are now legal at this time in WMU 5C, this remains a DOE ONLY event. And because it is now an official HSH Event, all deer will(must) be donated. And remember, bring in your doe to camp to be officially weighed and recorded………………………..top 3 heaviest doe will win a Prize: $100,$75 and $50. Also, we encourage you to take any groundhogs or coyotes that present a good shot. The farmers will appreciate that(and you may get The Verminator award for the biggest). Just a reminder if you are groundhog hunting, you need to wear a florescent orange hat(at all times).
> 
> 
> 
> Our base of operations will be: the Kutztown Campground 1131 Saucony Rd. Kutztown, Pa. If coming from the North- get off at exit 40 on I-22/78 and go south on Rte 737 for about 3 miles. Slow down because the right turn onto Kutz mill Rd. is kind of hidden and comes up fast. Look for the universal Campground symbol Motorist Services and Recreation Sign "TENT CAMPING (D9-3)" is shown as a square sign with a symbol of a tent.at that turn. Then follow Kutz Mill Rd past Weaknecht’s Archery to Saucony Rd. and make a right turn there and follow that to the campground(CAMP). See below:
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE: If bringing an RV/camper- there is a low height covered bridge just past Weaknecht's Archery! Therefore you will need to turn right onto Kutz Rd. just before Weaknecht’s. Then make lefts on Dutch Mill Rd and Saucony Rd and come into camp from the “back” way. Once you cross over the stone bridge on Dutch Mill Rd. you will see the campground to the left. Follow Saucony Rd. up to the Main Entrance and come in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, once in camp, if you want to go into Kutztown from the campground just make a left out of camp onto Saucony rd. and follow it to College Boullevard into town. Then College boulevard will intersect with Main St./Kutztown rd at traffic light. Note: you will pass the Farmer’s Market on the right when driving on College Boullevard towards town(before you get to traffic light in town).
> 
> 
> 
> When you get to CAMP, please check in with us at the “Big Tent” to register and be assigned a property and then you can set up your campsite. *Please note: if you have any special needs ie. Flat ground, short walk, ground blind or help dragging deer out due to a physical limitation, please make that known when you check in so that you can be assigned an appropriate property.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the logistics and the registration process, we are setting check in deadlines of 3pm and 10 pm. 3pm if you want to hunt that evening and 10pm of the previous evening if you want to hunt in the morning. We have found there is usually just not enough time to get registered and be ready to hunt if you arrive after those times. If it looks like you will not make the deadline, however, give us a call and let us know. We may be able to work something out, or you could always hunt the SGL across the street as a last resort.
> 
> Please keep in mind we want to have fun, but we also want to show the utmost respect to the Camground owners and Farmers and private property owners where we will be hunting! We are also representing the UBP, and want to conduct ourselves in a proper manner. Therefore all participants will be asked to read and sign a code of conduct which has been established for this event. We hope everyone understands that we have developed very good relationships with the Campground and local land owners and want to be able to continue this fine tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> OK- enough of the formalities………………………………..hope you are all shooting well and have your bows all “dialed in”! We really want to take as many deer as possible to help the farmers out. This year we have added several new properties and almost all properties are reporting record numbers of deer. And as previously announced, there will be a mandatory proficiency test. You will be required to shoot 3 of 3 arrows into a 9” pie plate at 20y.
> 
> 
> 
> Fri. nite we will order pizzas from the local Pizza Place and Saturday night is the Pig Roast. We encourage you to bring your families to the Pig Roast and bring a side dish or dessert to share, if possible. (there is a farmers market right down the road in Kutztown with all kinds of “goodies” if interested. ;-) We also invite the local farmers and landowners where we are hunting to get to know them and to show our appreciation-if you get a chance to meet them, please thank them for their participation in our event!
> 
> 
> 
> We plan to have someone in camp at all times, so if you go to the Big Tent and you don’t see anyone around, hang tight and someone should be back shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last e-mail and I will not have internet access after Tues. 9/20/15 at 4pm. If you need to get in touch with someone you can call me (Perry Hartmann)at (845) 649-0907, Dan Smoker at (215) 896-1410 or Joe Filasetta at (610) 504-2889.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you have not already done so………………………………PLEASE RSVP to: [email protected] so we have an idea of how many to expect. It makes planning much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip and see you all soon!
> 
> 
> 
> UBP 5C Hunt Committee
> 
> 
> image002.jpgimage003.jpgimage004.png
> 
> 
> Last Edit: Sep 2, 2016 at 2:22pm by 59kodiak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reply
> Quick Reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2016 PA sportsman forum
> 
> >
> Switch AccountSwitch ForumAccount Settings



I go every year but will be missing it this year. My buddy decided to get married that weekend......


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Nice man, hope you smoke the big one. I think I'm also resistant to ivy, still like to avoid it as well.


My buddy who helped me is not so lucky on the ivy resistance and the stand we grabbed was on a ivy covered tree and then we moved it to a better ivy covered tree. He was the one who went up because he is smaller than me and im stronger so I got to hold it still while he put on the straps. I am gonna owe him a few beers.


----------



## KMiha

Ken 22 said:


> Funny you ever meet the guy ??? Know anything about him other than on this site ?


Nope. But, you took my post the wrong the way. Don't get too upset.


----------



## nicko

Damn! I go to work for a few hours, come back home, and this thread had grown by 3 pages.


----------



## dougell

Lots a new material for you.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Damn! I go to work for a few hours, come back home, and this thread had grown by 3 pages.


That'll teach you to work!


----------



## Hindy30

It's not about being tough. It's about exercising logic instead of succumbing to an unnecessary amount of fear. In any event, I'm glad all the kids made it home alive last night.




jacobh said:


> Again like most people this day. I don't speculate I'm going by what was reported. It's funny reading you guys saying it's no big deal then reading later about a bear climbing up your tree u almost crapped. LOL if he ain't gonna hurt u let him climb the tree. A lot of tough guys on AT for sure so nope u guys know exactly what happened. Just saw breaking news on Fox News. AT says bear charge is bogus so everyone's good to go!!! Thanks AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Hindy30;1094553673]You really believe that the bear charged the officer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Damn! I go to work for a few hours, come back home, and this thread had grown by 3 pages.


Better get to writing that script


----------



## nicko

Typing.....typing.....typing....


----------



## Hindy30

Turkeys on the elk cam right now.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hindy30 said:


> Turkeys on the elk cam right now.


Elk cam doesn't play at work....booo


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> Damn! I go to work for a few hours, come back home, and this thread had grown by 3 pages.


I was waiting for my son to finish work and popped in and thought the same thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Not liking wind out of the South for Saturday!![emoji45]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

yetihunter1 said:


> My buddy who helped me is not so lucky on the ivy resistance and the stand we grabbed was on a ivy covered tree and then we moved it to a better ivy covered tree. He was the one who went up because he is smaller than me and im stronger so I got to hold it still while he put on the straps. I am gonna owe him a few beers.


Yes pay me some beers. I already feel itchy...


----------



## EXsystem

I have been watching the wind direction for the past couple days and every day leading up to Saturday is perfect. Saturday the wind switches to the SSE which is the worst direction for me. I can't win!


----------



## NEDYARB

wow. Food plot really came in great this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW!! This is getting a bit ridiculous:noidea:

Fact is - bears are rare in these parts and folks simply don't know how to act....dangerous or not, its really not about the bear at all, its about the inexperience of those around it....really no different than snow....around these parts a forecast of 2-5" and every snow shovel and bag of salt in every store that sells them are gone....in other parts a forecast of 2-5" inches indicates spring is coming and folks act accordingly.

Not really sure its worth all of the back and forth that has been dedicated to it...

Just my .02, maybe worth .01 to some.

Joe


----------



## NEDYARB

12-Ringer said:


> WOW!! This is getting a bit ridiculous:noidea:
> 
> Fact is - bears are rare in these parts and folks simply don't know how to act....dangerous or not, its really not about the bear at all, its about the inexperience of those around it....really no different than snow....around these parts a forecast of 2-5" and every snow shovel and bag of salt in every store that sells them are gone....in other parts a forecast of 2-5" inches indicates spring is coming and folks act accordingly.
> 
> Not really sure its worth all of the back and forth that has been dedicated to it...
> 
> Just my .02, maybe worth .01 to some.
> 
> Joe


agree 100%


----------



## rmm60985

If anyone wants to see something awesome, google pennsylvania elk cam and click on the link. Theres a bull going absolutely bonkers right now


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> WOW!! This is getting a bit ridiculous:noidea:
> 
> Fact is - bears are rare in these parts and folks simply don't know how to act....dangerous or not, its really not about the bear at all, its about the inexperience of those around it....really no different than snow....around these parts a forecast of 2-5" and every snow shovel and bag of salt in every store that sells them are gone....in other parts a forecast of 2-5" inches indicates spring is coming and folks act accordingly.
> 
> Not really sure its worth all of the back and forth that has been dedicated to it...
> 
> Just my .02, maybe worth .01 to some.
> 
> Joe


Great way to put it Joe. 1" of snow in the south and all hell breaks loose, 3" of snow here and people don't bat an eye. Ive grown up in north central PA and bears are very common in the areas I hunt. In the southern part of the state, not so much. Probably the first time that police officer had ever seen a wild bear in his life.


----------



## davydtune

Still haven't seen my 1B anterless


----------



## Matt Musto

wyrnutz said:


> Not liking wind out of the South for Saturday!![emoji45]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





EXsystem said:


> I have been watching the wind direction for the past couple days and every day leading up to Saturday is perfect. Saturday the wind switches to the SSE which is the worst direction for me. I can't win!


This SE wind is killing me. My target buck spot is out. All this anticipation with getting a shot on opening night and SE is a no go. I was thinking of risking it with a S or SSW and trying to get right on the edge of my comfort level, but all my notes on this spot over fifteen years tell me NO. I'm going to wait for the perfect wind hopefully matched with a high pressure and get in there after work one night next week. 

PAbone was talking on another thread about hunting winds that are not in your favor and in the bucks favor, and being successful on the big bucks he has killed. Just getting right on the edge of a scent stream that might give you a shot. I can't do it though with a SE as it is blowing directly into the bedding area of where I think the deer is living right now. a South is pushing it and would be a very risky and aggressive approach.


----------



## jacobh

Don't be surprised if u don't get it. They cashed my check for 3 tags and gave me 1. I called and questioned them and I have the copy of the check cashed and they said we will look into it. Nothing!!! So I paid 3x the amount I had to pay for 1 doe tag



QUOTE=davydtune;1094585673]Still haven't seen my 1B anterless [/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

just make sure you kill a big deer and shoot it three times.Probem solved.


----------



## jacobh

Haha exactly!!! I most likely would only fill one anyway but my nephew is doing the mentor hunt with me where u can use your doe tag and he can shoot it. Oh well he can get one. Davy I'd call the courthouse u sent it to and question them


----------



## nicko

Scott, have you asked them to print out duplicate copies?


----------



## jacobh

When I called I asked why they only sent me one and cashed a check for 3? She simply stated she had to go back in and look and see where the issue was. I then stated I have a copy of the cashed check for the amount of 3 tags. She just said I'll look into and make it right. But nothing


----------



## jlh42581

EVERYONE who hunts in pa needs to read this

http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=H&billTyp=B&billNbr=2083&pn=3593

Came via email:

Dear Pennsylvania NDA Members,

Legislation has been introduced by Representative David M. Mahoney that would take management of white-tailed deer out of the hands of the Pennsylvania Game Commission and into the hands of a politically-appointed special interest group. You can view the bill here. The House Government Committee has scheduled a *public hearing for the bill on September 20*, and it is important that committee members hear from you beforehand. 

State wildlife management agencies like the Pennsylvania Game Commission exist for the purpose of managing wildlife and habitat resources as the common property of all of its citizens. This includes the management of North America's most popular game species, white-tailed deer. Deer management should never fall victim to misguided politics and emotions, or fall into the hands of special interest groups. NDA has joined with dozens of other hunting and conservation organizations by submitting a letter to the Pennsylvania General Assembly in opposition of this bill.

Take action now by contacting members of the House Government Committee and let them know that you oppose this dangerous legislation.

Please share this alert with may be unaware of this pending legislation and ask them to take action now!


----------



## jlh42581

Unless of course you want 

-3 day doe rifle season
-Spike bucks legal for all seniors
- a special committee to suggest tag allocations
- a special committee to decide what habitat projects are worthy
- a special committee to not allow DMAP on any "public" land, this includes state forest

Basically if you want more more more deer, youll probably be all for this. BTW, the committee will take recommendations of a 3rd party non profit agency within the state on all of the above.

"Maximum sustained yield." The management of game animals,
including white-tailed deer, toward producing the maximum number
of animals for consumptive use that may be sustained over time,
thus maximizing the recreational aspects of the harvest.

Basically, kiss all the work and sacrifices made in the last 15 years goodbye. If we cant get it done via habitat work, let them eat it to the ground. WHO is going to do all this work? The cover crews certainly are at max load and the commission is already feeling the pressure of hunters not wanting an increase.

I cant think this will be a good move.


----------



## dougell

The unified spike shooters of Pa refuse to give up.


----------



## wyrnutz

Being a public land only guy I have enjoyed seeing deer with antlers on them. 
My first year running cameras and I have an 8 that I will try to shoot. 
I actually saw the 150ish monster over at Marsh Creek a few years back. 
I hope this does not go through. 
I have shared and posted and will be calling as well. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Less than 48 hours to go for the Special Regulation Area hunters. I will be out in 2B for a few hours in the morning and possibly afternoon. Just trying to get a mature doe (without fawns) to fill the freezer.


----------



## Kighty7

How many people are heading out this weekend? I wish all my fellow PA hunters the best of luck! I wish they would just open the season to everyone at the same time. It would be great to have the ability to hunt September!


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> Unless of course you want
> 
> -3 day doe rifle season
> -Spike bucks legal for all seniors
> - a special committee to suggest tag allocations
> - a special committee to decide what habitat projects are worthy
> - a special committee to not allow DMAP on any "public" land, this includes state forest
> 
> Basically if you want more more more deer, youll probably be all for this. BTW, the committee will take recommendations of a 3rd party non profit agency within the state on all of the above.
> 
> "Maximum sustained yield." The management of game animals,
> including white-tailed deer, toward producing the maximum number
> of animals for consumptive use that may be sustained over time,
> thus maximizing the recreational aspects of the harvest.
> 
> Basically, kiss all the work and sacrifices made in the last 15 years goodbye. If we cant get it done via habitat work, let them eat it to the ground. WHO is going to do all this work? The cover crews certainly are at max load and the commission is already feeling the pressure of hunters not wanting an increase.
> 
> I cant think this will be a good move.


http://www.unifiedsportsmenpa.org/

At least they supply all of the contact info for legislators. Everyone should take time to send an opposition email, unless of course you support it, then you should do nothing


----------



## goathillinpa

I think I will slip out for an evening sit on Saturday. Good luck to all heading out.


----------



## yetihunter1

im heading out in the am on Saturday. Been keeping an eye on the weather because of that south wind. To my surprise the south wind doesn't switch in till about noon and will be coming out of the east in the am. This means I am good to go on my spot on public!


----------



## msc6623

Temperature is looking a little better for Saturday morning... And they're calling for perfect wind for where I'm sitting. This guy here can't wait! Like Christmas in September!

Good luck to all that are starting on Saturday... Be Safe and shoot straight!


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> http://www.unifiedsportsmenpa.org/
> 
> At least they supply all of the contact info for legislators. Everyone should take time to send an opposition email, unless of course you support it, then you should do nothing


That site is something else!

I emailed my rep...



> HB2083 has recently been brought to light to the hunting community. I urge you to vote NO on this subject. The PA Game Commission should not be taking recommendations and direction from third parties in the commonwealth. We already pay biologists and foresters to do this job. The past fifteen years have seen sweeping changes that have brought our state closer to the commonality of other destination states for hunting. While we still have a way to go, this bill is a step in the wrong direction.
> 
> I will not take up your time, but rather wanted to voice that as an avid hunter for the last 23 years, mainly on public land, I do not support the direction this bill takes the hunting in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> That site is something else!
> 
> I emailed my rep...


I just browsed the site.....its....ummm....interesting. Also found it funny but in the photos section they have a picture of a red stag captioned as an elk.


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> That site is something else!
> 
> I emailed my rep...


I emailed my rep and copied all 199 others, just as the Unified Spike Shooters of PA guy said to. The letter they wrote looks like it came from Hillary Clinton's office with all the deceit and half truths stated as facts. And these are the idiots that will be giving the recommendations SMFH


----------



## dougell

The usp has provided years of entertainment.At one time they claimed we had two different species of deer in Pa,gray and brown.They sued the PGC several years ago and during the discovery phase,their attorney claimed that one of the reasons the PGC wanted the herd reduced was because the deer were pawing the seedlings with their hooves.Their spokesperson held a meeting several years ago and claimed that we'd be down to 50k statewide by 2008.


----------



## wyrnutz

Very well put, short and to the point.
Might have to CCP this one. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> The usp has provided years of entertainment.At one time they claimed we had two different species of deer in Pa,gray and brown.They sued the PGC several years ago and during the discovery phase,their attorney claimed that one of the reasons the PGC wanted the herd reduced was because the deer were pawing the seedlings with their hooves.Their spokesperson held a meeting several years ago and claimed that we'd be down to 50k statewide by 2008.


Doug, How much of a threat is this of actually passing? do you have an idea?


----------



## jlh42581

Dont get me wrong, I think we need A LOT of improvement on public land. I also dont think the proposed answers are how we get to where I think we should be. I want more properties managed DMAP style, not less. Id like the whole state managed that way. Id also like to see a license increase. Id like to see Sunday hunting for anything in season. Id like to see more cuts, more plots, more of everything thats good but just wanting it isnt enough. Hell most food plots on state lands are not in any kind of planting rotation as it is. Lets add some more to the mix. I think certain tracts of public suck, others are good but over hunted. We seem to acquire more land every year and less people to manage it. I think the regulations to become a deputy wco are too restrictive. I think AR's should be legal for predators. I think out of state licenses should be either a points based or draw system.

Basically, as I stated, I still think we are way behind many states but letting these goons run the show isnt my cup of tea either.


----------



## jlh42581

wyrnutz said:


> Very well put, short and to the point.
> Might have to CCP this one.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you mean the letter I sent? Feel free


----------



## dougell

1. For Wildlife Health and Management. Forests on public lands are aging and becoming less productive for most forest-dwelling birds and mammals. Today's century-old forests with closed canopies are preventing sunlight from reaching the forest floor. Therefore, shrubs and seedlings cannot regenerate as food and cover for wildlife – resulting in an increasingly sterile dead-leaf-covered forest floor devoid of plants and wildlife. Both resident and non-resident hunters, hikers, and camp owners are lamenting not just the lack of deer, but also the absence of all forms of wildlife especially throughout our northern and eastern tier regions. This mismanagement circumstance is not about to improve in Penn's Woods. DCNR has assigned about one-quarter of State Forests (500,000 acres plus a one-mile deer buffer) to continue to grow for centuries into 300-400 year old "Old Growth Forests"—exacerbating the problem to an incalculable level that will reduce deer, grouse, and other game species to unhuntable numbers.
Benefits. HB 2083 is designed to aggressively enhance wildlife habitat throughout our 1.5 million acres of state game lands, and throughout the 2.5 million acres of state forestlands. A state-of-the-art habitat improvement plan will benefit game animals such as our State Mammal (white-tailed deer) and our State Bird (ruffed grouse), as well as hundreds of other game and nongame birds and mammals that continue to decline in numbers as our forests age throughout the state's public lands system. It is calculated that at the Game Commission's projected rate of habitat improvement, it would take the agency 100-200 years to accomplish what HB 2083 will achieve in 10-15 years.
2. For Deer Health and Management. On the whim of three men

They are correct that about 500k acres of state forest are designated as old growth,never to be cut.I personally don't like that but it's state forest and the PGC has no authority over that.Where they really get stupid is expecting the PGC to cut everything over the next 10-15 years.That's what got us into the mess were in now with an even aged stand of timber all across the northern tier.It was timbered in it's entirety at the beginning of the 20th century.Thisng would be great for about 25 years and then all that early successional habitat would turn into pole timber and the carrying capacity would plummet to nothing for the next 50 years.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Doug, How much of a threat is this of actually passing? do you have an idea?


These clowns are constantly pulling stuff like this so I would think the chances are slim but who knows.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I think we need A LOT of improvement on public land. I also dont think the proposed answers are how we get to where I think we should be. I want more properties managed DMAP style, not less. Id like the whole state managed that way. Id also like to see a license increase. Id like to see Sunday hunting for anything in season. Id like to see more cuts, more plots, more of everything thats good but just wanting it isnt enough. Hell most food plots on state lands are not in any kind of planting rotation as it is. Lets add some more to the mix. I think certain tracts of public suck, others are good but over hunted. We seem to acquire more land every year and less people to manage it. I think the regulations to become a deputy wco are too restrictive. I think AR's should be legal for predators. I think out of state licenses should be either a points based or draw system.
> 
> Basically, as I stated, I still think we are way behind many states but letting these goons run the show isnt my cup of tea either.


There's two basic problems with improving our SGL systems and both are related to the legislature.First,you have to have the funding and without a license increase,they lack the manpower and resources.Even when it comes to cutting timber,they have to have a management plan in place and that takes foresters.They have to hire more foresters.They also need more food and cover employees.We have three in this district and they cover over 400 miles and have to take care of 30k+ acres.If all they did was mark boundary lines,they wouldn't have enough time.However,they fix and maintain all of their equip.They maintain roads,signs,gates,culverts,shooting ranges,mow,maintain and plant foodplots as well as prune and do hinge cuts.There's no way they have the man power to do what needs to be done and that brings me to the second problem.The PGC is legislatively mandated to only hire a certain amount of employees,regardless of how much money they have.So many want to beat on the PGC but the vast majority of their problems are directly related to being handcuffed by the legislature.


----------



## jlh42581

Oh Im familiar with the whys. I wouldnt be surprised if you left guys use their own equipment and money to maintain existing plots.... many would do it on their dime. 

Im all for an increase.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Oh Im familiar with the whys. I wouldnt be surprised if you left guys use their own equipment and money to maintain existing plots.... many would do it on their dime.
> 
> Im all for an increase.


You have more faith than I do.They have volunteer work parties up here all the time and very few show up to help.There's an organization up here called Pa wildlife habitat unlimited.They promote youth activities and donate money and manpower for our public lands.


----------



## dougell

http://pawildlifehabitat.org/


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> http://pawildlifehabitat.org/


Awesome, Id join a crew near my house. I often do habitat work on properties I dont hunt at all or very little.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> There's two basic problems with improving our SGL systems and both are related to the legislature.First,you have to have the funding and without a license increase,they lack the manpower and resources.Even when it comes to cutting timber,they have to have a management plan in place and that takes foresters.They have to hire more foresters.They also need more food and cover employees.We have three in this district and they cover over 400 miles and have to take care of 30k+ acres.If all they did was mark boundary lines,they wouldn't have enough time.However,they fix and maintain all of their equip.They maintain roads,signs,gates,culverts,shooting ranges,mow,maintain and plant foodplots as well as prune and do hinge cuts.There's no way they have the man power to do what needs to be done and that brings me to the second problem.The PGC is legislatively mandated to only hire a certain amount of employees,regardless of how much money they have.So many want to beat on the PGC but the vast majority of their problems are directly related to being handcuffed by the legislature.


You are more than correct Doug.
Money and manpower are the two things the PGC lacks.
You have to have $ to get the manpower. A license increase is the one way to get the funds needed. Selling the timber that should be cut is another big source
of dollars. The problem will be that a lot of folks won't be able to afford a license if the increase is too big. 
It is , however , a monumental undertaking to bring back all the Game lands. I'm sure it's not a priority to this legislature.


----------



## dougell

Gene,it's flat out impossible.Just look at the SGL's around here.Three guys maintain 77,331,34,90,87 and a couple more I can't think of.SGL 87 is over 16k acres all by itself.Personally,I think they do a remarkable job with the resources they have.More timber could be cut but they need more foresters to mark the timber.Great job on the bow by the way.It's shooting awesome.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> Gene,it's flat out impossible.Just look at the SGL's around here.Three guys maintain 77,331,34,90,87 and a couple more I can't think of.SGL 87 is over 16k acres all by itself.Personally,I think they do a remarkable job with the resources they have.More timber could be cut but they need more foresters to mark the timber.Great job on the bow by the way.It's shooting awesome.


Yeah I agree. We'll never see it if they started now. Our kids wouldn't see it.
They need to start by bidding out the timbering. 
And I'll work on your bow anytime. Glad to see you with an Elite finally.


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> Still haven't seen my 1B anterless


i got my 1B about a month ago and 1A tuesday


----------



## Applebag

Morning before fishing trip. One day of work in Montreal then off to the Canadian woods we go. Will be posting pics. Good luck to everyone Saturday!


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> i got my 1B about a month ago and 1A tuesday


My 1B showed up yesterday after I posted, lol! Not sure why it took so long?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not going to get out this weekend, taking a small vacation get away with the family (priorities certainly shift with kids). Hopefully my dad can get out and get it done its been a while since he killed a buck will a bow and there are a few nice ones he has on cam. I might head up to NY the 24th and do a little early season Bear hunting instead of staying in PA and deer hunting, one farm I hunt with standing corn has already killed 4 bears off a single corn field in the first week of the season.


----------



## Mathias

Put a stand on a new property in southern Berks Co. Pretty area alot of very large oaks and quite a few acorns on the ground. I'll save it for late October hunts.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

TauntoHawk said:


> Not going to get out this weekend, taking a small vacation get away with the family (priorities certainly shift with kids). Hopefully my dad can get out and get it done its been a while since he killed a buck will a bow and there are a few nice ones he has on cam. I might head up to NY the 24th and do a little early season Bear hunting instead of staying in PA and deer hunting, one farm I hunt with standing corn has already killed 4 bears off a single corn field in the first week of the season.


Taunto, What county in NY do you hunt?


----------



## TauntoHawk

All over Greene County, one county South of Albany NY and stretches from the Hudson River west to the Catskill mountains. I do not own any land up there but have a few really good friends in the area and find it extremely easy to gain free hunting access compared to SE PA. 

Excellent bear and turkey hunting. They are only a few years into antler restrictions so they are about 10years behind PA in quality of bucks IMO but I enjoy the hunting experience more up there. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Gonna go pull my cams down at camp tomorrow  Finally have a free weekend with no gigs or no studio time. Very anxious to see what's on them after a month and a half or so. Time is getting close for sure :wink: I actually have 2 gigs the weekend of the statewide opener, the $ is too good to pass up, after that though it's all hunting for a couple months


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Put a stand on a new property in southern Berks Co. Pretty area alot of very large oaks and quite a few acorns on the ground. I'll save it for late October hunts.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The deer are on the acorns NOW. I wouldnt save it, theyll be on a different food source by then.


----------



## jlh42581

I received a response saying my rep read my email, whether he did or not is a horse of a different color but Ive found he responded on other issues personally.


----------



## yetihunter1

Goodluck to you guys heading out tomorrow! I will be in a tree bright and early, the wind shifting to the east made my morning hunt doable so hopefully I can get in there quiet and share a little live hunt with you guys, or atleast some in the stand pics for everyone not in the SRA's.


----------



## EXsystem

Good luck to all going out tomorrow! I will be coaching my son's soccer game tomorrow. :mg:


----------



## dougell

Good luck to all you fellas able to hunt tomorrow.Stay buckled in and aim small.


----------



## EXsystem

Good luck to all those going out tomorrow. I will be coaching my sons soccer game!:mg:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Passing on the am, but looks like Ty and I will be out in the PM. Hopefully this guy continues his pattern and comes by the stand tomorrow night (especially if we actually make it out)










He'd make a nice first buck for Ty.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck tomorrow guys. I will be working, but thinking about hunting. 
Took a walk this afternoon, no acorns found. We are really dry around here also.


----------



## smokin x's

Goodluck to everyone heading out tomorrow! Ive still got two more weeks. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to everyone. Be safe and shoot straight


----------



## Squirrel

I am going to miss it but good luck to all that get to hunt tomorrow! I did finally get to shoot this week but I am no way ready to hunt.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Good luck everyone!!! Stay safe


----------



## tyepsu

I will be in 2B in the morning. My friend and I met at the property he just purchased, tonight after I got off work. We took our climbers down and found 2 good trees about 150 yards apart. We are both trying to get a mature doe on the ground. It would be bitter sweet if I shot a mature buck tomorrow. I have put a ton of time into preparation for this season. I would still have Ohio and Iowa, so if a bruiser comes by tomorrow, I am letting an arrow fly.


----------



## 138104

Can you kill bucks in early season now?


----------



## tyepsu

Perry24 said:


> Can you kill bucks in early season now?


Yes, last year it changed. Before that it was doe only. Now it is buck or doe.


----------



## 138104

tyepsu said:


> Yes, last year it changed. Before that it was doe only. Now it is buck or doe.


Thanks. I'll have to remember that for next year.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. Be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## KylePA

Good luck all. I think I'm gonna give it a go in the morning. All my stuff is laid out and I'm ready to go. Looking forward to some success pics tomorrow.


----------



## CBB

Good luck to everyone going out today!

We will be after them soon!


----------



## nicko

In the stand, locked and loaded. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

It's very windy here. Glad it's not the opener

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Beautiful where I am right now besides all the gun shots!!! What's open now besides geese? I haven't heard a single goose fly and it sounds like opening day of small game almost


----------



## Billy H

Two 8 point bucks sparring 40 yards out. Walk 10 bump horns, walk ten bump horns. Had an opportunity on the one. Passed but now looking at him I'm kicking my self. He is pretty wide.


----------



## King

I'm setup at one of the horse farms I have access to in Cochranville. Nothing moving just yet except squirrels and birds. This small horse farm is more of a travel corridor so we will see how the morning plays out. Was supposed to be an ESE wind this morning but it shifted a little while ago out of the SW.


----------



## King

Here we go! Just heard the hounds. Many Saturday's during the fall they hold fox chases on the neighboring conservancy property. I guess today is one of those days! Hope they push something my way.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

They split one is at fifteen yards in thick. If he presents another chance i am taking him.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> They split one is at fifteen yards in thick. If he presents another chance i am taking him.


Get him Billy! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Billy's on deck.


----------



## nicko

Had two pass behind me in the dark at 6am and just had a small single (no antlers) feeding about 50-60 yards off in the timber.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

I am getting the itch, from the talk of what you are seeing from the stand. Here October 1 and get here.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Sounds like a great start guys!


----------



## Billy H

He has gone deep in the thicket. Probably in bed. Surprised how hard they went at it this early. I have a blurry pic of them locked up I'll post later.


----------



## Mathias

Purchased these for my pack. For small binos, I'm very impressed.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great minds think alike Matt. I got these last year in the classifieds. Great binocs.


----------



## nick060200

Good luck men. I should be able to get out this afternoon. Should be good. Small front coming in. They should be moving.


----------



## jacobh

No deer movement for me this am. Had a ton of pics before opening day. Amazing how they disappear


----------



## wyrnutz

Hope every one is safe!
Good to see some reports of action.
Hope Billy gives the 8 the shaft!
I will be on stand around 1 with my daughter, she will be field testing the Millennium M7 today.
Anyone in 5c or 5d have an acorn update?

Brian


----------



## Billy H

Unfortunately my morning hunt is over. It got to be a little to rough on my MIL living high in the mountains and she has moved here from Colorado. We are moving her into her new digs today. Got to hand it to the old girl, that is some rugged country for a women all alone.

Acorns scarce where I am. Seen other places that are loaded.


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> No deer movement for me this am. Had a ton of pics before opening day. Amazing how they disappear


Shifted food source. Acorns are raining.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I've gotta take the cat to get stitches removed then I'm going to get cams/hang cams and possibly put up a stand. I hate to put one out without having something I'm serious after. Bad part is, one of the gamelands by the house is still gated, can't even get back to scout. Buying a mountain bike this year, bet on it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Acorns dropping up here in 5C (mount Penn).


----------



## Mr. October

I'm living vicariously though you guys for at least this week. Maybe next week too. In addition to hunting I'm also a marathoner and triathlete. Between training and working full time I'm just not ready yet. I thought about slipping out this morning but I'd feel better if I had been shooting a bit more. I'll watch from here for now, but last tri of the season tomorrow. Also a Boston qualifying marathon attempt on 10/9 and then I'm all-in. (I will get out at least once or twice before then though.)


----------



## King

My morning hunt is over. The hounds just ran a fox through the horse farm I'm hunting on. There probably isn't a deer within a mile at this point. :wink:


----------



## archer58 in pa

2 more weeks for me and I'm as itchy as a dog with fleas.
I can't wait.
Lots of good bucks on camera at all my stands.
Acorns are the way to go.
Good luck to you guys in a tree.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I have acorns all over my spot.... No clue I at least know they're around this year LOL. Good luck to those getting out this pm. I'm at my Grandmothers 85th Bday tonight so I'll be looking for updates. Sadly this is most likely her last as she has stomach cancer. Be sure to tell your loved ones what they mean everytime u see them u never know when it'll be the last time u get the chance. I was raised at my Grandmothers house and she means the world to me. I'm definately not ready for all this!!!! Be safe guys and best of luck



QUOTE=jlh42581;1094659505]Shifted food source. Acorns are raining.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

Saw several and fawns. No antlers. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> Yea I have acorns all over my spot.... No clue I at least know they're around this year LOL. Good luck to those getting out this pm. I'm at my Grandmothers 85th Bday tonight so I'll be looking for updates. Sadly this is most likely her last as she has stomach cancer. Be sure to tell your loved ones what they mean everytime u see them u never know when it'll be the last time u get the chance. I was raised at my Grandmothers house and she means the world to me. I'm definately not ready for all this!!!! Be safe guys and best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=jlh42581;1094659505]Shifted food source. Acorns are raining.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
I was raised at my grandparents a good bit too. When they got sick I told them exactly how I felt. I bawled, miss them terribly. One thing I don't regret is telling them they meant the world to me. I'm an outdoorsman because of them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Had a good morning. Got settled in before 530 and had a real nice buck pass my stand a little before 6:10. It was too dark to count points but he was wide and heavy. He followed the script exactly at 16 yards just about 15 minutes too early. 

Ended up seeing deer from 7-8:15 pretty much non stop. Totals for the morning were 6 bucks, 3 does and a button head. Two of the bucks were sparring pretty good. I have pictures of the smaller one on my trail camera but his sparring partner was big and would have been very tempting on opening day. 

That highlights the positives, on the down side I put an arrow directly under a doe at 31 yards. She was giving me the head bob and I figured she would duck pretty good. She ended up not moving at all and I shot right under her. Second year in a row that I start the season with a miss. I guess good to get out of your system early.

Here are some pictures that I took.

Nicest buck in range this morning. A respectable 8 point that I had dead to rights about twenty times from 6 to 25 yards.










Stop licking my sticks...









I think I'm headed back out later this afternoon. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Gonna eat some lunch and go do some woods work. My son spotted a doe coming home on her feet 30mins ago.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sorry to hear it Scott. A good reminder for all of us to appreciate our families.


----------



## nicko

I was out of the woods by 10am. I only had the two in the dark and one feeding out too far. It was a nice comfortable morning. I was actually getting a little chilly in my long sleeve shirt.

I think leaf-off is going to come early this year around here. I'm already seeing a number of trees with yellow leaves and dropping leaves.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I was out of the woods by 10am. I only had the two in the dark and one feeding out too far. It was a nice comfortable morning. I was actually getting a little chilly in my long sleeve shirt.
> 
> I think leaf-off is going to come early this year around here. I'm already seeing a number of trees with yellow leaves and dropping leaves.


I was so surprised Thursday and Friday when I was out pulling cams with regard to how much of the foliage is starting to turn. I am wondering if it might have something to do with the lack of rain and extreme temps? Maybe they just simply weren't int the best of health and a few cool nights was all it took? Either way I rarely see the turn this early down here.

Pops been up in Potter all week. Says it's definitely hunting weather up there with day highs in the 60s, nights in high 40s. Food plots not produce like we hoped, but there are some sprouts shooting through. I suspect it was the turkey. Planted three plots within 24-hours were getting pics of flocks of turkey as big as 30-40 in each of the plots, over he course of several days. Wondering how much seed hey gobbled up??

Acorns up there are few and far between, but when you find them, they are heavy and falling. Same exact trend with the crab apples. Some of usual hot spots aren't producing at art and a few other singletons have a bumper crop?

The chestnuts at my spot in 5C just started which is a good thing. Ty and I will be on stand in a couple of hours smack dab in the middle of the back grove. Should have derringer the grocery 4, I'll wait to see what he does. Last year "every doe had a fawn" according to him so we watched them in the orchard until dark. I am wondering since he got one last year during the rifle season if his perspective will change. He did already start with the, "I think I might hold out for a buck" mantra this morning during our practice session.

Good luck to everyone out, be sure to take photos and vids and share them.

Joe


----------



## snowfool67

Shot this doe around 9:30 this morning. Game lands in 5c.


----------



## 138104

snowfool67 said:


> Shot this doe around 9:30 this morning. Game lands in 5c.


Congrats! Great shot too!


----------



## nicko

Congrats snowfool. You're first on the PA board this year.


----------



## jlh42581

You guys better get your ass in the woods. I'm seeing deer everywhere there's a producing white oaks. It's 1:08pm

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I was so surprised Thursday and Friday when I was out pulling cams with regard to how much of the foliage is starting to turn. *I am wondering if it might have something to do with the lack of rain and extreme temps?* Maybe they just simply weren't int the best of health and a few cool nights was all it took? Either way I rarely see the turn this early down here.
> 
> Pops been up in Potter all week. Says it's definitely hunting weather up there with day highs in the 60s, nights in high 40s. Food plots not produce like we hoped, but there are some sprouts shooting through. I suspect it was the turkey. Planted three plots within 24-hours were getting pics of flocks of turkey as big as 30-40 in each of the plots, over he course of several days. Wondering how much seed hey gobbled up??
> 
> Acorns up there are few and far between, but when you find them, they are heavy and falling. Same exact trend with the crab apples. Some of usual hot spots aren't producing at art and a few other singletons have a bumper crop?
> 
> The chestnuts at my spot in 5C just started which is a good thing. Ty and I will be on stand in a couple of hours smack dab in the middle of the back grove. Should have derringer the grocery 4, I'll wait to see what he does. Last year "every doe had a fawn" according to him so we watched them in the orchard until dark. I am wondering since he got one last year during the rifle season if his perspective will change. He did already start with the, "I think I might hold out for a buck" mantra this morning during our practice session.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out, be sure to take photos and vids and share them.
> 
> Joe


That's what I'm thinking Joe. Primarily the lack of rain. Things are typically very green around here well into fall and I don't normally see leaf-off until right around Halloween. I'd be surprised to see the leaves hang on that long this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

snowfool67 said:


> Shot this doe around 9:30 this morning. Game lands in 5c.


Congrats, nice size doe to boot.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> That's what I'm thinking Joe. Primarily the lack of rain. Things are typically very green around here well into fall and I don't normally see leaf-off until right around Halloween. I'd be surprised to see the leaves hang on that long this year.


Yeah it's pretty wild. I think it definitely has to do with the lack of rain. Some of my customers' lawns are covered in leaves already. I couldn't believe how many leaves were in a few of the yards.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> Yeah it's pretty wild. I think it definitely has to do with the lack of rain. Some of my customers' lawns are covered in leaves already. I couldn't believe how many leaves were in a few of the yards.


Our grass is mostly brown. We have a black walnut tree in the yard that typically drops walnuts the size of racket balls. They are a lot smaller this year


----------



## fishguts430

I'm headed out for an evening hunt at French creek state park. In from York and was checking my gear at a gas station and left my doe tags at the house! Good thing they approved the buck season so its not a total wasted trip. Guess we will see. Good luck to everyone


----------



## wyrnutz

Nice doe snow fool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

The view



















The crew










Just got settled in, have a great day everyone!

Brian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats on the doe snowfool!

My friend was out in 2B this morning and he saw a small 8 pt. Only deer he saw this morning he said.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ty and I all settled in the double. Chased two doe out of the chestnut grove walking in, I suspect they'll be back within the hour. Tonight's all about Ty, I'm sure he'll have the chance, whether he decides to take it or not will remain to be seen.


































Good luck to everyone out this afternoon.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Deer are moving NO DOUBT. I was just on the edge of a clear-cut making a scrape. As soon as I was done setting the cam I catch movement from the corner of my eye so I freeze. Two 1.5 year old bucks were walking thirty yards away.

I thought... I'm busted. I'm standing in a position that's burning up my legs. They see me, I'm in full solids, brown top first lite, gray kuiu attacks. Finally they loop down and I can switch to half sitting with my arm half over my face and they're getting closer. I'm praying they don't hit this scrape ten feet away and get all Bucky. Finally they turned out into the cut and I was able to set the cam and leave.

I haven't felt this good about a spot in a few years. I was pumped before the bucks came. This was 3pm.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sounds like the beginnings of a good evening guys. Good luck and keep up posted. 

I love these in-field updates. I also like that this thread is predominately civil this year and focused on hunting.


----------



## KylePA

Just got settled back in. Hunting with my brother on a different property. The wind is swirling a bit but should see deer. 

Expecting them to come walking out this lane 










Or to cut the water line below me. Either way I should be able to see them first. 










Goodluck tonight.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Nothing like a good clean miss!
Rushed shot. 
About 10 minutes ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Nothing like a good clean miss!
> Rushed shot.
> About 10 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh oh....you or the youngster in the tree with you?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Except for he fact the wind direction changed, it is a very nice night to be hanging in the stand with your son....

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Just got settled in on the edge of a bean field about twenty minutes ago. A couple of you may remember my dad and I got permission to hunt a 72 acre farm, bUT at that point it was gun only. We found out early this week we can hunt archery. Apparently money out of the farmer's pocket (one of the landownwrs) and out of his sister in law'school pocket (the other land owner) outweighs the wife's feelings about archery.

A couple of pics taken in the field about 25 yards from the edge where I'm at.


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Nothing like a good clean miss!
> Rushed shot.
> About 10 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh. 

The night is young.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beautiful 10 stepped out at 80 yards. Started toward the heart of the grove and no doubt caught our scent. Didn't "spook", simply slipped away at roughly 60 yards. Ty is still shaking like a leaf, to be honest, I just stopped. Good news, it's early and he likely wants some chestnuts. Now the decision gets real tough if a doe or lesser buck steps out...

Joe


----------



## snowfool67

Thanks, guys! My dad stayed home saying its too hot. I always tell him deer still have to eat and drink. Good luck to everyone out there tonight.


----------



## Mr. October

snowfool67 said:


> Shot this doe around 9:30 this morning. Game lands in 5c.


Nice! Especially coming off the SGL. I'll bet you weren't the only one out there either.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Beautiful 10 stepped out at 80 yards. Started toward the heart of the grove and no doubt caught our scent. Didn't "spook", simply slipped away at roughly 60 yards. Ty is still shaking like a leaf, to be honest, I just stopped. Good news, it's early and he likely wants some chestnuts. Now the decision gets real tough if a doe or lesser buck steps out...
> 
> Joe


It's early in the year. He may as well get one under his belt if given the opportunity.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> It's early in the year. He may as well get one under his belt if given the opportunity.


That's what I said, however that buck has him all rallied-up. 

Had a big mature doe at 33 yards, she never presented a good shot though. 

Good lesson for him today about the wind and scent, she got into our stream and disappeared I the same path the 10 too a few hours ago.

The chestnuts are really just starting, another few days; especially if we get the storms tomorrow and things will be different.

Not much time left tonight now...

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Good bucks on camera have my father doing something he's never done before.... Passing on does lol

Also think that me being out of state as well my couple of hunting buds so he'd be all alone 400yds+ deep out a ridge is playing a factor in how much work he'd have. He's seen 3 does each with twins in toe 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Wrapped up our WY elk hunt today and broke camp. It was a great 10 days and I somehow managed to kill this 5x5 on the first afternoon. He came in quietly to a bugle and a couple cow mews. Shot him at 42 yards. Crashed within in 60. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

fap1800 said:


> Wrapped up our WY elk hunt today and broke camp. It was a great 10 days and I somehow managed to kill this 5x5 on the first afternoon. He came in quietly to a bugle and a couple cow mews. Shot him at 42 yards. Crashed within in 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Wrapped up our WY elk hunt today and broke camp. It was a great 10 days and I somehow managed to kill this 5x5 on the first afternoon. He came in quietly to a bugle and a couple cow mews. Shot him at 42 yards. Crashed within in 60.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job and great bull!


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Wrapped up our WY elk hunt today and broke camp. It was a great 10 days and I somehow managed to kill this 5x5 on the first afternoon. He came in quietly to a bugle and a couple cow mews. Shot him at 42 yards. Crashed within in 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing and congrats he's mighty fine bull! I have my First elk hunt planned for next year in Idaho and while I'm trying to temper my expectations I'm crazy excited to get my hands on a bull!!! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Awesome fap!!!! Bet it was an adventure. Since you got your bull on the first day, what were you doing the other 9 days?


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, guys. This was my 5th elk hunt. My buddy had a tag as well. We hunted hard the other 9 days and covered a lot of ground. 83 miles in all and almost two miles in ascention. Had some really good chances on some really nice bulls, but couldn't make it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome bull...congrats!!!

One beauty of a 10 and two mature doe, all winded us and followed the same path away. From my perspective, still was an awesome day out with my son!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the bull. Fap.


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Uh oh....you or the youngster in the tree with you?
> 
> Joe


Oh it had to be me Joe, skipped a step on my mental check off list. 
I managed to get my bow arm up, got stared down for 5 minutes. 
Was able to start my shot sequence and complete it only to hear my arrow crash into the leaves and dirt. About 3' left. 
My daughter is still giving me the business. "Mom could have made that shot!"

Cool thing was she was rubbing her Pre-orb where I applie some smokies about 3 hours earlier. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Way to go with the Bull FAP!
That is amazing![emoji1018]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Oh yea

Have to hand it to my daughter. She did 5 hours in the stand today. A 1st for her. 
She said the Millennium M7 was really comfortable too. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Sounds like you guys had a great day in the field with your kids. All in all, a pretty eventful opening day for the special reg areas of PA. And it's just getting started.


----------



## BucksBeware

Glad to hear everyone had safe & somewhat eventful hunts. I had one buck move through early AM, too dark to see exactly what he was. The PM sit all that showed was 1 young 5pt buck, was surprised to see he was still in full velvet.


----------



## primal-bow

lots of cow with a bull right now.

http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/Elk/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## BowhunterT100

I got this one around 8:00 this morning.


----------



## nicko

Congrats bowhunter!!!!! Fillin' the freezer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice bowhunter!

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Ended up doubling up with my brother tonight. I ended up seeing 10ish does with fawns not sure if any were repeats. Didn't have anything in range until this one came through with a few minutes of shooting light left.











The doe my brother shot was around the same size. Lots of work to get then both skinned out and in the fridge. Great opening day with 20 or so deer seen from stand between sits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Kyle! Looks like a big doe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not such a bad day for the members who frequent this thread!

Glad to see it!

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

snowfool67 said:


> Shot this doe around 9:30 this morning. Game lands in 5c.


Nice looking doe. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

fap1800 said:


> Wrapped up our WY elk hunt today and broke camp. It was a great 10 days and I somehow managed to kill this 5x5 on the first afternoon. He came in quietly to a bugle and a couple cow mews. Shot him at 42 yards. Crashed within in 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Way to get it done bowhunter and Kyle!

Brian


----------



## Hindy30

BowhunterT100 said:


> I got this one around 8:00 this morning.


Congratulations

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

KylePA said:


> Ended up doubling up with my brother tonight. I ended up seeing 10ish does with fawns not sure if any were repeats. Didn't have anything in range until this one came through with a few minutes of shooting light left.
> 
> The doe my brother shot was around the same size. Lots of work to get then both skinned out and in the fridge. Great opening day with 20 or so deer seen from stand between sits.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like a double up. Congrats. 

I'm itching to get out way more than I was before reading through these posts!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## jlh42581

Hung a stand last night. I wouldn't take 20' climbing sticks for free again. Too cumbersome.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> Hung a stand last night. *I wouldn't take 20' climbing sticks for free again.* Too cumbersome.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I would. 

They are pain to haul in but once they are set up, they making climbing into a stand very nice.


----------



## jlh42581

To me, they're too much work unless you intend on not moving the stand. I got a stellar deal on the three I own but they too almost require perfect trees. I bought three for the price of one.

I'd rather have 2-3 highly mobile setups than 20 I never move.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I still hunted through this area yesterday afternoon. I started at about 3:45. I got into this one area. Really thick. I spotted a nice buck bedded at 50yds. I decided to wait him out. About 30 mins go by and before I knew it I was literally surrounded by deer. About 12-15 total. Including at least 4 bucks. Only the one I originally spotted was the one I was willing to shoot. They were all milling around the area. 

A small doe started working her way towards me. 2 bucks behind her. A small one and the one I wanted. They hit my scent trail at about 30yds. The small doe and small buck both started doing the head bob thing and I knew the gig was up. The mature buck hit the same scent and right away turned and went back the way he came. They all knew something was amiss but couldn't pinpoint me. So they all started just moving away somewhat alarmed. 

About 10 mins later I had a big doe just going crazy blowing at me. No way she saw me. But smelled me just the same. 

The whole gig was done. The wind was just not right. And I got into this thick stuff not knowing anything was going to be in there. But turns out there were a bunch of deer. Got into a bedroom by accident and by the time I realized where I was my moves were very limited because so many eyes and noses were all around. 

I wanted that mature buck. I could have had a small doe but was waiting on the buck to see what his moves were going to be. He was smart. While the rest of them were doing the head bob and sniffing he just wasn't having any of it. Turned right around and left. Overall very cool and it felt good to be out again.


----------



## nick060200

BTW cabelas has some great online deals right now. Great deals on camo.


----------



## alancac98

First time checking this thread this year. Congratulations to all who have scored thus far. I'm trying to get my grandson ready, but I got shingles down the right side of my neck 2 weeks ago and has put a halt to things. It seems to be getting better and drying up, so I'll be resuming things with him this week. He's shooting lights out at 30 yards (scope sighted in at 30 yards), but I need to get him to be able to use the other cross hairs on the scope for slightly longer distances just to feel comfortable. He doesn't fine tune his scope as of yet. He won't shoot beyond 30, but still needs to understand and know how to use it, just the same. For anyone who shoots a crossbow, Black Eagle Executioners for South Shore Archery are absolutely amazing and tough as hell. Beware, don't aim for the same place on your target.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys on the kills!
My stand for the next few days 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## joushz

Checked my cams today before heading into Jersey and it looks like the big buck has gone into hiding. This being my first year of running trail cams I'm not used to seeing this caliber of deer on this property. Is it a bad idea to try and find where his bedding area during the early season or am I risking spooking him?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Shot him last night 7:15 p.m.









Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Was in 5C

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Last night ended up being eventful on the new property. Got in and setup in the blind around four. No deer came out to the beans until about 6:30. Some does and some small bucks started showing up, and had 12 deer within 40 yards by 6:45. This one young doe was a pain though. I could tell a few of them smelled something was off, kept sniffing and looking. Only the one does spooked, she snorted, and ran about 100 yards with a couple of the other deer. The other deer didn't seem to mind too much, and stayed. Right after seven, a couple smaller bucks started popping out, and a real nice 8 came out at 50 yards. I was waiting until he got to 40 and I would've took the shot. At this time, there's about 15 deer in front of me. Well, that young doe decided she wanted to work her way back over with the other deer. She got to the same spot as before, started acting goofy, snorted and ran, one deer followed, then another, then they all went. Off goes the nice tall 8. Eventful evening, wind wasn't really right as it was blowing right into the field. Buck didn't seemed that spooked though, he just kinda stood there for a few seconds and then did more of a trot, and most were that way. Theyre also in the field almost every night. As long as the beans are standing, I should get another chance at him. 

Congrats to all those who got it done the first day.


----------



## Ryanp019

Still waiting on oct 1st. Congrats to the guys who have put some deer down. And that is a very nice bull that was killed!! Keep it coming guys


----------



## Bridger Bowhunt

Congrats to everyone with success on opening day! I got out in the evening on public land and saw two does and a fawn, all out of range. Quiet evening but it sure felt good to be in the stand!


----------



## Hindy30

Sounds like a fun hunt.



nick060200 said:


> I still hunted through this area yesterday afternoon. I started at about 3:45. I got into this one area. Really thick. I spotted a nice buck bedded at 50yds. I decided to wait him out. About 30 mins go by and before I knew it I was literally surrounded by deer. About 12-15 total. Including at least 4 bucks. Only the one I originally spotted was the one I was willing to shoot. They were all milling around the area.
> 
> A small doe started working her way towards me. 2 bucks behind her. A small one and the one I wanted. They hit my scent trail at about 30yds. The small doe and small buck both started doing the head bob thing and I knew the gig was up. The mature buck hit the same scent and right away turned and went back the way he came. They all knew something was amiss but couldn't pinpoint me. So they all started just moving away somewhat alarmed.
> 
> About 10 mins later I had a big doe just going crazy blowing at me. No way she saw me. But smelled me just the same.
> 
> The whole gig was done. The wind was just not right. And I got into this thick stuff not knowing anything was going to be in there. But turns out there were a bunch of deer. Got into a bedroom by accident and by the time I realized where I was my moves were very limited because so many eyes and noses were all around.
> 
> I wanted that mature buck. I could have had a small doe but was waiting on the buck to see what his moves were going to be. He was smart. While the rest of them were doing the head bob and sniffing he just wasn't having any of it. Turned right around and left. Overall very cool and it felt good to be out again.


----------



## CBB

Congrats guys! 

My target buck hasn't showed on cams in the daylight last couple weeks. Hope this isn't another disappearing act of a target buck. Some smaller guys are still showing on cam. They will get a pass from me, but my boys will be thrilled with a 95" 8point!


----------



## Billy H

I imagine a good amount of bucks that have been moving in daylight in the special regs area will be all nocturnal before the rest of the state opens up.


----------



## nicko

billp1044 said:


> Shot him last night 7:15 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats bill. Is that some velvet still attached to the right side of his rack?


----------



## BowhunterT100

billp1044 said:


> Shot him last night 7:15 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your buck.


----------



## jacobh

My uncle sent me a pic of a really large 11 pt shot up on 23 in Chester county. Has the kid who shot it in it so I don't know how to block his face out to post unfortunately. Don't want to post his pic just incase.


----------



## jlh42581

I scouted again today mid day. At 1pm I came across five bucks and two doe's on their feet eating acorns. One was a big 10, one a really nice 8, one was a monster 6 and the others were smaller forkies.

I've been seeing deer all over mid day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

jlh42581 said:


> I scouted again today mid day. At 1pm I came across five bucks and two doe's on their feet eating acorns. One was a big 10, one a really nice 8, one was a monster 6 and the others were smaller forkies.
> 
> I've been seeing deer all over mid day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's my favorite time to be in the woods. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Just finished the second part of a hack to my new M7. 









Lone Wolf strap to replace the big loud ratchet strap. 










Two versa buttons and a strap to snug the bottom against almost any tree. 

Stand, sticks and mount just under 22 lbs. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ernieball33

wyrnutz said:


> Just finished the second part of a hack to my new M7.
> 
> 
> Lone Wolf strap to replace the big loud ratchet strap.
> 
> 
> Two versa buttons and a strap to snug the bottom against almost any tree.
> 
> Stand, sticks and mount just under 22 lbs.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking online today at what stand to use for my mobile setup (trying to get away from a climber) and was looking at the M7. I decided against Millenniums due to the fact the receiver uses either a ratchet strap or a chain. It's good to know it can be replaced by something more quiet. i was cringing at the thought of the sound of a ratchet strap in the quiet woods.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 12-Ringer

billp1044 said:


> Shot him last night 7:15 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!! First buck on the PA board this year!

Joe


----------



## rogersb

I went out and clipped the trail to one of my alternate spots. I might hunt it 2 times. My wife came with me and we spooked out a few deer where I know they bed. I'm thinking if I can get in there early I should see plenty of deer slipping through to get bedded down.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats on the buck billp!


----------



## billp1044

nicko said:


> billp1044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot him last night 7:15 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats bill. Is that some velvet still attached to the right side of his rack?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## billp1044

BowhunterT100 said:


> Congratulations on your buck.


Thanks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats!!!! First buck on the PA board this year!
> 
> Joe


Oh didn't know that

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Squirrel said:


> Congrats on the buck billp!


Thanks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

better picture of his size

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Best part is; he's the first buck I ever shot

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Bill in a great buck and many more to come!!!


----------



## billp1044

Just want to say congrats to all the guys on their kills

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

jacobh said:


> Congrats Bill in a great buck and many more to come!!!


Thanks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Awesome billp1044!


----------



## billp1044

davydtune said:


> Awesome billp1044!


Thanks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Pulled my cams and hung the last couple stands down at camp. Got a bunch of decent bucks on camera, about half of which I'd shoot  Also got another bear, a ton turkeys, and  several coyotes. Here's a few pics from this last time.


----------



## davydtune

more


----------



## billp1044

davydtune said:


> Pulled my cams and hung the last couple stands down at camp. Got a bunch of decent bucks on camera, about half of which I'd shoot  Also got another bear, a ton turkeys, and  several coyotes. Here's a few pics from this last time.


Nice buck; best of luck to you on him

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

billp1044 said:


> Nice buck; best of luck to you on him
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm really hoping to get a crack at this guy :wink:


----------



## nick060200

davydtune said:


> more


That was you that shot that stud last year right. ?


----------



## davydtune

^^^Yeah I shot a nice one last year  ended up just shy of 160". Nothing quite that big on the cams so far this year though.


----------



## Windwalker7

Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Nice buck billip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats billp.
Davy, you a chance at back to back slammers!
This is going to be a great season 😀

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Congrats billp.
> Davy, you a chance at back to back slammers!
> This is going to be a great season &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's gonna be a record year for big bucks I think :wink: There is some seriously nice bucks running around and a lot of them  All the pics I put up are ANF mountain bucks to boot!


----------



## nicko

davydtune said:


> Thanks! I'm really hoping to get a crack at this guy :wink:


Davy, haven't we already discussed this? That's *my* deer.


----------



## Hindy30

billp1044 said:


> Best part is; he's the first buck I ever shot
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


Nice, congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Well, if I wasn't already tuned up and impatient about the clock, seeing bucks in trucks already is just about making it unbearable.


----------



## Matt Musto

We'll I feel like my season is ruined before it even got started. I went out Saturday evening, but not to my spot with the huge buck I was after. I ended up seeing 12 does but none got any closer than 40 yards so not shots were taken. Meanwhile, my neighbor was hunting near my spot. He has 10 acres 400 yards down stream from me and we see many of the same deer. I texted him at 7:45 to see if he saw anything and I received the text that I was dreading. I SHOT A MONSTER. I immediately felt sick, and the follow up pictures confirmed it was over. My target buck was dead. I obviously don't own the deer but I had a history with him and I didn't even get to sit in a stand with anticipation that I may have a chance. I feel like I have nothing to look forward to, which is silly, because I have seen two other shooters in the area. I was just so focused on this deer. I found it hard to be happy for the guy and honestly I'm jealous and a little pissed he got the deer. I need to move on....

The buck "Lucky" will be very close to 150" which is a once in a lifetime 8 pointer. His 9th point is only 1.5" and the 10th point is the kicker off of his base. Sorry the pic is sideways. Couldn't figure out out to rotate it.


----------



## Johnn

And that's the way the cookie crumbles. 

I feel your pain Matt. Went through something similar a few years back. Truth be told, the rest of the season kind of sucked. Sure I killed plenty of deer, but it wasn't the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Bummer Matt, but there's another with your name on it.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

That is a shame Matt Musto. I guess that is just how it is around here. As we do not have 800 acre tracts to hunt where we can at least have some confidence our target bucks won't leave the property early season, until the rut. Around here, a deer may travel between eight different properties where people hunt as part of their home turf, part of hunting around here I guess. Even as I gained access to a 72 acre property, I know others hunt at least three properties around the area, and any one of the bucks I have on camera could easily end up on one of those properties. 

But, you never know what may happen. During the rut, anything could roll your way.


----------



## jacobh

Go figure I'm off today to hunt and it rains just my luck!!!! Still waiting to see the 1st deer of the season


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Davy, haven't we already discussed this? That's *my* deer.


:laugh:


----------



## davydtune

That's a bummer Matt Musto. Just wasn't meant to be and that may be a good thing, could an even bigger buck coming your way :wink:


----------



## Matt Musto

Yeah, It was the first deer I've ever really focused on as my main target or had a history with. I was supposed to go in on Wednesday after work with the perfect wind and kill him for myself. Hopefully the rut puts a mature deer in my shooting lane.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Go figure I'm off today to hunt and it rains just my luck!!!! Still waiting to see the 1st deer of the season


Should be good later tonight, with the rain stopping before dark, would expect deer to be up on their feet.


----------



## nicko

That sucks Matt but it's a long season. Congratulate your neighbor........ and then go turf his lawn.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Kyle that's what I'm hoping. Taking my boy Jake out after school hoping he can bag one. Congrats on the doe she was huge!!!! Haven't been seeing many bucks around our area lately but they have to be there!!! Good luck


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just saw pics on Facebook of a Chester County big buck that was killed. Anybody see it? If your on Facebook look on Chester County Whitetails page.


----------



## jacobh

Yep that's the 11 point? I have a pic of him but it shows the guys face. Not sure he wants it shown


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt, been there done that on both sides of the case...hope this doesn't dampen your enthusiasm too much!

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

jacobh said:


> Yep that's the 11 point? I have a pic of him but it shows the guys face. Not sure he wants it shown


I also have the pic, did not want to post either. Awesome buck!


----------



## Billy H

MattMusto, I've been in your shoes. It is a pretty sucky feeling. When it happened to me the guy that shot the buck I had my heart set on was one of these guys that did nothing all off season. He was a dentist that bought a big house that had a few acres. Nice guy. He hung a stand on the property line and picked off the buck on our property. He never hunted before that season, saw a few limping deer that year. I also had a rough time being happy for him, actually was pretty bitter for a while.


----------



## Squirrel

Matt Musto said:


> I found it hard to be happy for the guy and honestly I'm jealous and a little pissed he got the deer. I need to move on....


It is a huge bummer, but it's just a deer. Be happy for the guy. No sense in ruining your relationship with your neighbor over petty jealously. Try to think positive, this just means any other nice bucks you see will be yours to hunt since he used his buck tag already  .


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Go figure I'm off today to hunt and it rains just my luck!!!! Still waiting to see the 1st deer of the season


just stopped raining here....or there is a lull....im getting out at 4 30 today and going for a quick sit. Hoping for a chance at a doe or the one sure fire shooter I have...


----------



## jacobh

Yea my Uncle hunts with that kids friend in the mountains. He got the pic and sent it to me. Amazing buck for sure


QUOTE=HNTRDAVE;1094731298]I also have the pic, did not want to post either. Awesome buck![/QUOTE]


----------



## billp1044

Hindy30 said:


> Nice, congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Thinking of sneaking out of work early tonight to see if they are up on their feet early with the rain moving through. Looking at forecast rest of week the temps don't excite me very much. Not sure if I will shoot another doe or not, as the Eagles play tonight but we will see.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to the guys here that got it done on Saturday. Nice buck billp1044!


----------



## billp1044

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats to the guys here that got it done on Saturday. Nice buck billp1044!


Thanks

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the congratulations on my Buck; now I just need to fill my 3D doe tag

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Here's that Chester county deer


----------



## jlh42581

Matt... Could be worse. I've hunted many ghosts that disappeared that I found out were dead after the season. At least you know now not to wait for him to show up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 4829434
> 
> 
> Here's that Chester county deer


A coworker who knows the guy just showed me the pics of the deer....its an absolute stud!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Yep. That's a good one!


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Yeah, It was the first deer I've ever really focused on as my main target or had a history with. I was supposed to go in on Wednesday after work with the perfect wind and kill him for myself. Hopefully the rut puts a mature deer in my shooting lane.


That's a tough one, Matt. Keep at it though...you never know. A nice mature buck might make his way to your stand come November.


----------



## billp1044

Nice monster buck

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## not on the rug

Mathias said:


> Congrats guys on the kills!
> My stand for the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Enjoy. One of my favorite places on earth. I try to get down there a few times per year.


----------



## Ken 22

fap1800 said:


> That's a tough one, Matt. Keep at it though...you never know. A nice mature buck might make his way to your stand come November.


Only bad thing ,mature bucks are few and far between around here . Not many deer in the SE make it to 4 or 5 .


----------



## jacobh

Well me and my 13 yr old boy Jake are in stands. Sweating like crazy but we're are in the woods together!!! Hopefully something walks by him and gives him a shot


----------



## KMiha

jlh42581 said:


> Matt... Could be worse. I've hunted many ghosts that disappeared that I found out were dead after the season. At least you know now not to wait for him to show up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Reminds me of the story my dad told me on why he only hunts with one other guy. He said one year he was hunting a really big 8. He hunted it all year, but never saw it, but thought it was there. This was back when there were not any trail cameras, or very primitive ones at most, back in early 90s. He found out after the season these two brothers he knew pushed the woods out and killed the buck, a whole bunch of people knew during the season, but no one told him. Coincidentally, he started killing big bucks after he told everyone to go pound sand.


----------



## jlh42581

KMiha said:


> Reminds me of the story my dad told me on why he only hunts with one other guy. He said one year he was hunting a really big 8. He hunted it all year, but never saw it, but thought it was there. This was back when there were not any trail cameras, or very primitive ones at most, back in early 90s. He found out after the season these two brothers he knew pushed the woods out and killed the buck, a whole bunch of people knew during the season, but no one told him. Coincidentally, he started killing big bucks after he told everyone to go pound sand.


I have two hunting buddies that I go with any regularity and they are both private land hunters. Neither hunt public. I keep my circle small too and I dont talk about big bucks until I kill them or someone else does. I might say I saw one, but I hunt 100,000 acres of public land or more, never any details. I had guys who were my good hunting buddies step right on my toes more than one time to hunt stands it took me years to figure out, hunting on bad winds, going when I was holding back.

Sucks that its the way it is, no one respects anyone.

In this case here, it just sounds like dude was at the right place at the right time. I would 100% rather know a deer is dead then keep hunting it. I ran into a taxidermist a few years back that did quite a few bucks for guys I consider to be a little shady and he told me that one of my old haunts had a lot of bucks shot at night. That place was great when people didnt know it existed, word got out, its toast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 4829434
> 
> 
> Here's that Chester county deer


I'm confused what "chester county deer" - did I miss something? That's certainly not Lucky (MM's 2016 target buck).

PM's are welcomed...

AWESOME BUCK

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Il all settled in. A fresh buck rub 10 yards away is a good sign. Extremely still and muggy but let's see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Don't know any details, just supposedly Chester county buck. What's up with the rack bottom left of the picture behind him. That kind of throws a red flag to me


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Don't know any details, just supposedly Chester county buck. What's up with the rack bottom left of the picture behind him. That kind of throws a red flag to me


I saw and wondered the same thing...don't want to pass judgment on a photo....

Joe


----------



## OldLefty

Congrats to all who have had success so far. Still waiting for 10/1 here.

MM, I know your pain. Had something similar happen to me a few years back; however, it was trout fishing and not deer hunting. I had located a large trout feeding in a position I thought no one else could get a fly to since it was on the opposite side of a very wide section of stream. I found him feeding one evening and, with a bit of difficulty, I managed to present my fly to him. He rose and when I went to set the hook I only slightly stung him. A few days later I was at the same spot looking for that fish when an acquaintance spotted me from a distance. He yelled to get my attention and hurried down to me. He then proceeded to point out a particular area on the far side of the stream and informed me that he hooked and landed a brown trout just shy of 24" that had been feeding there. I told him that I had stung that fish just some days before and then I asked him how in the world did he manage to get a fly over to the fish. So happens that the stream level dropped a bit and he was able to wade closer to the fish. He caught (and released) that fish fair and square. It wasn't easy getting over that one; but, I felt a lot better when I did. That would have been the largest brown trout I'd have landed in PA had I been the one to do so.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Two pictures I have of that buck that rack in bottom rack is not in there, neither is that red glow. Just curious where Charman 03 got his pic from ?


----------



## Mr. October

billp1044 said:


> Shot him last night 7:15 p.m.
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


Great buck! Good job.


----------



## BigLoo8

There's multiple pictures of the Chester county deer. Several in the back of the hunters truck as well as some hero shots on the ground in his yard it looks to be. I know the hunter and he hunts a farm within several miles of some of the properties I hunt. Not sure if that's the farm that the buck was shot on but very well could have been If you go onto the Chester County Whitetails Facebook page, the pictures are there along with some details from the hunter.


----------



## KylePA

Nice night. 3 does, 2 big and 1 little around 40 yards with no shot opportunities and one nice buck about 5minutes too late. Had him at 20 yards but couldn't make out enough to feel comfortable if he was a September shooter or not. Left me 2 shot opportunities that I was indecisive about and he ended up walking away to live another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Skunked again for me and Jake


----------



## Charman03

HNTRDAVE said:


> Two pictures I have of that buck that rack in bottom rack is not in there, neither is that red glow. Just curious where Charman 03 got his pic from ?



Could you post them?


----------



## fap1800

Ken 22 said:


> Only bad thing ,mature bucks are few and far between around here . Not many deer in the SE make it to 4 or 5 .


They're out there. Just have to have a bit of luck on your side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not sure where the scrutiny is coming from with the pic of that monster buck. I'm sure there was more than one picture taken and they all have something in the pics that are different.


----------



## jacobh

Nick u know by now everytime a big buck gets killed there are 400 rumors about when where and how it was killed. My uncle knows the guys friend and he states it's legit. I don't think he'd lie to him as they're pretty close


----------



## Billy H

For cryin out loud, it's a nice buck but not something that should have people questioning the legitimacy of it.


----------



## wyrnutz

I know it is a ways off, Saturday looks okay. Really liking Monday's potential. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I saw this pic from 2 different social media sites. In this pic there is no rack.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats to the hunter on a great buck.


----------



## nicko

Guys, I really think some of you are overthinking the pics of this Chester county buck. Here ard the two pics of the buck posted here. Two different pictures. Different angles, different details. Who knows. Maybe somebody moved whatever rack/rattling horns was on the truck bed from one photo sequence to the next. If you put any thought into your deer/hero pics, you'll probably make some changes from one pic to the next to get the right image. Granted, this pic may not fall into that category because a buck-in-a-truck pic is a photographic abomination no matter the caliber of the deer. But I see no justification for scrutiny of questioning the validity of the pics. The deer looks legit and the image untouched aside from the blank black blob over the hunters face.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I agree Nicko. Great buck! Congrats again to the hunter. Looking like my first hunt won't be until Monday.


----------



## j.d.m.

Billy H said:


> For cryin out loud, it's a nice buck but not something that should have people questioning the legitimacy of it.


This is Archerytalk...after all. 
Congrats to the hunter, Definitely a PA stud for sure.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Only bad thing ,mature bucks are few and far between around here . Not many deer in the SE make it to 4 or 5 .


I've had at least one 4.5 year old or older to hunt almost every year since the start of antler restrictions. I don't think that is true, they are around, it's just hard getting access to hunt them.


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> I've had at least one 4.5 year old or older to hunt almost every year since the start of antler restrictions. I don't think that is true, they are around, it's just hard getting access to hunt them.


Well good luck !! Age is the hardest thing to judge , some guys are not good at scoring deer on the hoof or even pictures I'm sure they would not get the age right .


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> I've had at least one 4.5 year old or older to hunt almost every year since the start of antler restrictions. I don't think that is true, they are around, it's just hard getting access to hunt them.


I agree. Thing is, if they get that old around here, they got that old for a reason. Smart fellers they are, and can be extremely difficult to get a bead on.


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> I have two hunting buddies that I go with any regularity and they are both private land hunters. Neither hunt public. I keep my circle small too and I dont talk about big bucks until I kill them or someone else does. I might say I saw one, but I hunt 100,000 acres of public land or more, never any details. I had guys who were my good hunting buddies step right on my toes more than one time to hunt stands it took me years to figure out, hunting on bad winds, going when I was holding back.
> 
> Sucks that its the way it is, no one respects anyone.
> 
> In this case here, it just sounds like dude was at the right place at the right time. I would 100% rather know a deer is dead then keep hunting it. I ran into a taxidermist a few years back that did quite a few bucks for guys I consider to be a little shady and he told me that one of my old haunts had a lot of bucks shot at night. That place was great when people didnt know it existed, word got out, its toast.


So I have been hunting this 3 acre spot for 15 years. I killed an old mature buck the first time I ever hunted this spot. I've only killed one other buck and 2 does in fifteen years here. I've passed at least 30 bucks and missed this monster last year at 18 yards. I believed he was 130" 8 last season. Well in 2007 I moved 3 miles from a town home to a single family home. Two of my neighbors were hunters, we obviously hit it off right away. One night early on, after shooting our bows, I took them down in the man cave to look at my racks. I was telling them where I killed the old buck:zip: and one guy couldn't believe that it was right near a 10 acre piece of land his uncle owned. They had never even thought to hunt there before. We'll starting that season either he or the other neighbor hunted there every night regardless of wind direction. It was all of a sudden heavily pressured:doh: Those two don't hunt there much these days but his son who is now 22 hunts there every chance he can get and puts friends over there once he tags out. If I could go back in time I would have kept my mouth shut, and of course I'm not even that friendly with these guys anymore. The kid who killed the buck has shot 3 "big" bucks that he has never recovered over the years. One was a buck that I was after, so this is twice he has "ruined my year". 

Well I went out glassing last night and the 8 that ran with Lucky was out in the beans with a new 1.5 yo partner. He is wide, maybe 18"-19", but is only 3.5 and has short 2 and 3's. His brows are above average though. I will pass this deer in hopes that either my son gets him this year or he makes it to 4.5. It's time to move on though and I am looking forward to a long, strategic hunting season. All my mature deer I have killed I had never seen before, so I'm good at killing "bonus" deer lol.


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> So I have been hunting this 3 acre spot for 15 years. I killed an old mature buck the first time I ever hunted this spot. I've only killed one other buck and 2 does in fifteen years here. I've passed at least 30 bucks and missed this monster last year at 18 yards. I believed he was 130" 8 last season. Well in 2007 I moved 3 miles from a town home to a single family home. Two of my neighbors were hunters, we obviously hit it off right away. One night early on, after shooting our bows, I took them down in the man cave to look at my racks. I was telling them where I killed the old buck:zip: and one guy couldn't believe that it was right near a 10 acre piece of land his uncle owned. They had never even thought to hunt there before. We'll starting that season either he or the other neighbor hunted there every night regardless of wind direction. It was all of a sudden heavily pressured:doh: Those two don't hunt there much these days but his son who is now 22 hunts there every chance he can get and puts friends over there once he tags out. If I could go back in time I would have kept my mouth shut, and of course I'm not even that friendly with these guys anymore. The kid who killed the buck has shot 3 "big" bucks that he has never recovered over the years. One was a buck that I was after, so this is twice he has "ruined my year".
> 
> Well I went out glassing last night and the 8 that ran with Lucky was out in the beans with a new 1.5 yo partner. He is wide, maybe 18"-19", but is only 3.5 and has short 2 and 3's. His brows are above average though. I will pass this deer in hopes that either my son gets him this year or he makes it to 4.5. It's time to move on though and I am looking forward to a long, strategic hunting season. All my mature deer I have killed I had never seen before, so I'm good at killing "bonus" deer lol.


I would love to see pictures of the mature deer . What do you call mature ?


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Well good luck !! Age is the hardest thing to judge , some guys are not good at scoring deer on the hoof or even pictures I'm sure they would not get the age right .


Don't disagree.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> I would love to see pictures of the mature deer . What do you call mature ?


4.5 or older. This deer was aged by a taxidermist at between 8-10 years old. It was not done by cementum annuli, which is the only way to get the true age. He had no teeth but black nubs in his mouth. Of course he did not save the bottom jaw for me like I had asked so I have no scientific proof. Aging deer and scoring deer has been a "study" of mine for as long as I can remember, maybe since I was 18 years old. It doesn't make me an expert on the subject, but I like to think I have an idea especially with the help of trail cams.

1. is the 8-10 year old
2. at least 4.5
3. 4.5 facing cam and two 3.5 year olds behind
4. second year on camera and I believed he was 3.5
5. at least 4.5

What do you think?


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> Well I went out glassing last night and the 8 that ran with Lucky was out in the beans with a new 1.5 yo partner. He is wide, maybe 18"-19", but is only 3.5 and has short 2 and 3's. His brows are above average though. I will pass this deer in hopes that either my son gets him this year or he makes it to 4.5. It's time to move on though and I am looking forward to a long, strategic hunting season. All my mature deer I have killed I had never seen before, so I'm good at killing "bonus" deer lol.



Sucky lesson to learn for sure. Ive learned it with a few people on more than one occasion unfortunately. I guess if youre not seeing a deer you would kill you might as well just go somewhere else. Another lesson Ive learned the hard way in PA is that sitting and hoping a big buck will just show up is usually a complete waste of time. Hes there or hes not and we have to find them. Im changing my hunting style completely as what Ive done the past few years on public is no longer working and I believe 90% of my problem is pressuring spots before its ready. If theres a big buck and hes not showing up on cams in daylight, pressuring that area is just one big fat negative.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Looks like this humid slop will break soon, Monday is looking good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Deer are out in force moving this morning....nothing to get overly excited about except the movement. After Saturday's experience with my son, I know there is a stud around. Not sure if I will be as picky as I normally am considering each time I step on the property could be my last. Currently working with a broker and two agencies to determine what is happening with the property.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

*Shooters*

Like I said, I like attempting to age deer. These are trail cam pics over the years of bucks I thought were mature and I would call shooters. Feel free to call me crazy or say what you would guess age wise. I think they are all over 4.5 and some maybe older.

1. On the right 5.5, left 3.5 2014
2. Definite 4.5 year old. Was shot the previous season high in the shoulder. 2013
3. Felt he was real old. 2012
4. 4.5 2011
5. 4.5 2010


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> 4.5 or older. This deer was aged by a taxidermist at between 8-10 years old. It was not done by cementum annuli, which is the only way to get the true age. He had no teeth but black nubs in his mouth. Of course he did not save the bottom jaw for me like I had asked so I have no scientific proof. Aging deer and scoring deer has been a "study" of mine for as long as I can remember, maybe since I was 18 years old. It doesn't make me an expert on the subject, but I like to think I have an idea especially with the help of trail cams.
> 
> 1. is the 8-10 year old
> 2. at least 4.5
> 3. 4.5 facing cam and two 3.5 year olds behind
> 4. second year on camera and I believed he was 3.5
> 5. at least 4.5
> 
> What do you think?


Some nice deer, congrats !!! I have killed a few over 5 , I find they are so hard to kill in this area . My brother has killed a few also , he killed one in Ohio that was 9 years old that was 260lbs in January . It was a tank .


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Some nice deer, congrats !!! I have killed a few over 5 , I find they are so hard to kill in this area . My brother has killed a few also , he killed one in Ohio that was 9 years old that was 260lbs in January . It was a tank .


Thanks. I think they are hard to kill too, going on three seasons without tagging a buck. Usually when I do get one it's mostly luck of the draw. I just try and put myself in the right stand location and hope a "mature deer" crosses my path. That old buck was 202 dressed and his pedistal bases measure 7". He scores a whopping 58" lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> Some nice deer, congrats !!! I have killed a few over 5 , I find they are so hard to kill in this area . My brother has killed a few also , he killed one in Ohio that was 9 years old that was 260lbs in January . It was a tank .


Isn't it funny how in some areas they just seem to live longer?? Sure I can appreciate the differences in habitat, ag crops, etc...but when you get right down to it, PA has all of those very same features necessary to continuously produce buck that could rival any state in the U.S. and yet we're rarely in that conversation?

I would think that has a lot to do with PAGC policy and regs over the years, but moreover I believe that responsibility lies with the individual hunters. I think the PAGC realized some of their early errors and has strived to make changes (seasons, bag limits, WMU boundaries, antler restrictions, etc...) based on the data they collect. I can say that while generally speaking deer numbers seem down, the caliber has been on a steady increase. However, it never ceases to amaze me, that I might see 2-3 high quality deer in a year here in PA and I do/did have access to some prime property and I am out all pretty much all year (I define high quality as 3.5-6.5 135"ish+) I can go to KS for 10-days and see 5-10 including a few true whoppers.....sure this is a private farm with no gun hunting that gets hunted maybe 15-days a season, but even when I hunted large tracts of public land I would see multiple mature, high-caliber buck in a single week.

I know I do what I can to help the habitat and age structure of the herd that I interact with, but until I can afford large tract of land to manage and/or we as a collective each join in and not only pass on the 2.5-3.5 year old, but work with habitat I'm not sure we'll ever been in the conversation of a TOP BUCK state. Believe me too, I completely appreciate all that we do have as I have several customers at the the12-ring from the VT, CT, NH, RI, MN, LA, AR, SC etc... who constantly remind me that we live in deer heaven (their perspective). I guess because I have been fortunate enough to have experiences in places like KS and MT, my perspective is slightly skewed.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Bittersweet night last night. Was sitting in my stand waiting for some movement at 6:45 when I notice the wind had died to nothing, turn to check behind my stand and at 35 yds is my target buck. With no wind I guess my scent kind sat there and he caught it. Stomp Stomp and goodbye buck. About 10 minutes later I watch 4 more bucks come from in front of me and feed at 90yds while 4 does pop out in the field at 60. These bucks ran down to the does (a spike, two forks and a decent 8pt) and started sparring a bit.

I decided I would try to take a doe because I didn't want to fill a buck tag early unless it was on the buck that busted me. After a bit the bucks moved off the field and the does moved closer. I come to full draw, set the pin on the biggest doe and fire. Doe goes belly to dirt and clears the field. Now im just irritated so I immediately get off stand even though I still have 15 or so minutes of shooting light left. I walk out grab my arrow and put it in my quiver and start to walk up the hill back to the truck. Part way up the hill I turn around to look at the field and wouldn't you know 7 more does are in the field.

I duck behind some trees, drop my gear, nock an arrow, peak my head around and range the does (they had followed me up the hill and were just standing there checking me out) and come to full draw. I step out from behind the tree, put my pin on the lead doe and fire. THWACK! Clear the field again.... I walk down to my arrow and I have dark blood and some stomach contents....my heart drops. I backed out and called a friend to meet me at my house and discuss a game plan. We decide to go back and look at the field edge for blood and find a lot. We ended up following the blood trail (like it was painted on at some parts) 40yds into a nasty thicket to find my doe lying there dead. Not my best shot but first deer of the season.


----------



## yetihunter1

Here is the pic


----------



## nicko

Congrats Yeti. It sucks about your target buck boogering out but you've got meat for the freezer.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the big doe!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Congrats Yeti. It sucks about your target buck boogering out but you've got meat for the freezer.


Going to stay out of there for a couple of weeks I think and let it settle down. Hopefully it doesn't change his pattern too much and I will know to sit that stand with a stronger wind than yesterday. Was nice to know that I had read the script right on stand placement, wind direction and conditions for the sit....just missed the part that the wind was 1mph or less, so it didn't blow my stink away far enough. Live and learn!


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> I have two hunting buddies that I go with any regularity and they are both private land hunters. Neither hunt public. I keep my circle small too and I dont talk about big bucks until I kill them or someone else does. I might say I saw one, but I hunt 100,000 acres of public land or more, never any details. I had guys who were my good hunting buddies step right on my toes more than one time to hunt stands it took me years to figure out, hunting on bad winds, going when I was holding back.
> 
> Sucks that its the way it is, no one respects anyone.
> 
> In this case here, it just sounds like dude was at the right place at the right time. I would 100% rather know a deer is dead then keep hunting it. I ran into a taxidermist a few years back that did quite a few bucks for guys I consider to be a little shady and he told me that one of my old haunts had a lot of bucks shot at night. That place was great when people didnt know it existed, word got out, its toast.


Loose lips sink ships.I've lost multiple good spots because I've shown way too many people where to hunt.It seems once a person shoots a deer in those spots,they claim them for themselves.For the past 4 years,my hunting seasons have been totally focused on my son so I don't tell anyone anything any more.I would rather see one of my buddy's kill a deer over me but not over my son.


----------



## fap1800

I think the age structure in the SE has a lot to do with the number of hunters. I know where I hunt, in the Pipersville area, there are quite a few guys out during archery. I know of at least 10 guys, including myself, hunting in less than a half square mile. That's a lot of pressure and it's rare that a deer makes it past 3.5. The last true mature deer I killed was in 2009 and the taxi estimated him to be at least 7. Since then my bow kills have mostly been 3.5, which I consider "representative" of the area. I typically assess based on whether the deer is indeed representative and I generally won't pass if he is.


----------



## Ken 22

I would say Pa could rank right up there with the Mid-West states , if it was not for the amount of hunters , the pressure , and guys giving deer some age , this state could really be something . Its a hole different ball game hunting a 2.5 year old and trying to kill a mature deer . I will say mature deer do not like pressure , and if they catch your wind or you bump them pretty good chance you'll never see that deer again .


----------



## Hindy30

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 4829434
> 
> 
> Here's that Chester county deer


Yowzza. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Going to stay out of there for a couple of weeks I think and let it settle down. Hopefully it doesn't change his pattern too much and I will know to sit that stand with a stronger wind than yesterday. Was nice to know that I had read the script right on stand placement, wind direction and conditions for the sit....just missed the part that the wind was 1mph or less, so it didn't blow my stink away far enough. Live and learn!


Congrats on the doe. Hopefully the buck sticks around and you can get an arrow in him.


----------



## Hindy30

jlh42581 said:


> Matt... Could be worse. I've hunted many ghosts that disappeared that I found out were dead after the season. At least you know now not to wait for him to show up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's right. Silver lining. At least you didn't pass on another shooter before finding out, Matt.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> Here is the pic


Awesome Matt! Fantastic story as well. Now you can relax with meat in the freezer and enjoy the rest of the season, be picky and wait for Mr. Big... Good on yah!


----------



## Applebag

Ken 22 said:


> I would say Pa could rank right up there with the Mid-West states , if it was not for the amount of hunters , the pressure , and guys giving deer some age , this state could really be something . Its a hole different ball game hunting a 2.5 year old and trying to kill a mature deer . I will say mature deer do not like pressure , and if they catch your wind or you bump them pretty good chance you'll never see that deer again .


I agree Ken! I think we've come a long way due to the antler restrictions. Now if we could only move crossbows into rifle season (except for the youth and elderly), we could really see some progress!


----------



## Hindy30

I made the mistake of sharing a suburban but quite hidden trout spot once. Ended up really disliking the guy too. Live and learn. 



Matt Musto said:


> So I have been hunting this 3 acre spot for 15 years. I killed an old mature buck the first time I ever hunted this spot. I've only killed one other buck and 2 does in fifteen years here. I've passed at least 30 bucks and missed this monster last year at 18 yards. I believed he was 130" 8 last season. Well in 2007 I moved 3 miles from a town home to a single family home. Two of my neighbors were hunters, we obviously hit it off right away. One night early on, after shooting our bows, I took them down in the man cave to look at my racks. I was telling them where I killed the old buck:zip: and one guy couldn't believe that it was right near a 10 acre piece of land his uncle owned. They had never even thought to hunt there before. We'll starting that season either he or the other neighbor hunted there every night regardless of wind direction. It was all of a sudden heavily pressured:doh: Those two don't hunt there much these days but his son who is now 22 hunts there every chance he can get and puts friends over there once he tags out. If I could go back in time I would have kept my mouth shut, and of course I'm not even that friendly with these guys anymore. The kid who killed the buck has shot 3 "big" bucks that he has never recovered over the years. One was a buck that I was after, so this is twice he has "ruined my year".
> 
> Well I went out glassing last night and the 8 that ran with Lucky was out in the beans with a new 1.5 yo partner. He is wide, maybe 18"-19", but is only 3.5 and has short 2 and 3's. His brows are above average though. I will pass this deer in hopes that either my son gets him this year or he makes it to 4.5. It's time to move on though and I am looking forward to a long, strategic hunting season. All my mature deer I have killed I had never seen before, so I'm good at killing "bonus" deer lol.



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

For you Elite guys Realtree has teamed up with Elite and are building a 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Impulse .


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> For you Elite guys Realtree has teamed up with Elite and are building a 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Impulse .


Thanks for the heads up. Next year I'm thinking of buying a new Elite and this sounds cool


----------



## fap1800

Ken 22 said:


> For you Elite guys Realtree has teamed up with Elite and are building a 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Impulse .


$1,200! Yikes.


----------



## Ken 22

fap1800 said:


> $1,200! Yikes.


Think it said there building 120 of them.


----------



## fap1800

Ken 22 said:


> Think it said there building 120 of them.


They'll definitely sell them all.


----------



## wyrnutz

Way to stick it out Yeti. 
Nice doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa

I switched out a couple cards on Sunday. Seems like the bigger bucks are not showing up like they were.
My cameras are in the timber on acorns and travel routes.
Is it just me or is anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> I would say Pa could rank right up there with the Mid-West states , if it was not for the amount of hunters , the pressure , and guys giving deer some age , this state could really be something . Its a hole different ball game hunting a 2.5 year old and trying to kill a mature deer . I will say mature deer do not like pressure , and if they catch your wind or you bump them pretty good chance you'll never see that deer again .


Funny you say that Ken - you see something happened this weekend that I have been waiting 13 years for....my son was bitten by the hunting bug, No doubt watching that Monster 10 cruise the back edge of the chestnut grove was the catalyst. We had a great discussion that night in the stand and on the ride home. The circumstances were perfect to explain why the buck appeared where he did, disappeared they way he did and we had the opportunity to live it in the stand. Using the leaves blowing my son could easily detect the wind direction, which shifted around 3:30 blowing our scent right into the direction we expected the deer to arrive. The buck stepped out at 4PM, skirted the back edge, throwing his head up a few times to double check what I could tell from his body language he already knew, something was up in the grove, and then he simply disappeared by 4:05PM, but those 5-mins was all it took. I was able to explain how he likely winded us and it all registered with Ty because of the circumstances and I reassured him, if we didn't move it would likely happen again. He chose to stay put hoping that buck would reappear and about an hour later it happened again, this time with a mature doe. She popped out in roughly the same location, however, when she winded us she carried on as we would all expect, the tell-tale head-bob, foot-stomp, and eventually the snort and she took off in the same direction from whence she came. He looked and smiled and said, see I told you, that buck didn't spook he simply walked away. 

I took this opportunity to share with him my prevailing theory on that matter. I am convinced mature buck are much more concerned with self-preservation than immature buck and doe are concerned with the protection of the herd. A mature buck will often slink away from danger, hoping to go as unnoticed as possible, whereas a doe and even some immature buck, feel like they need to warn the entire county with their actions. It pained me to explain to him that seeing a buck of that caliber in these parts is likely a once and a season type of event and there is a very good chance, that we might not ever see him again. I don't want to mislead him in any way as youth today are so results oriented and I don't want him thinking each time we go out we'll encounter a buck of that caliber. I was impressed he was willing to pass on the doe who milled around as he has yet to get a deer with a bow, but he was fixated on that buck. He hasn't stopped talking about it since and wanted me to take him out last night and again tonight. 

A few mature buck get taken every year by pure dumb luck, but those who consistently take them, especially in here in PA, clearly understand what it takes to get it done from passing on the young ones and taking care of the habitat, to attention to detail of your sets, gear, and ability.


Joe


----------



## jlh42581

archer58 in pa said:


> I switched out a couple cards on Sunday. Seems like the bigger bucks are not showing up like they were.
> My cameras are in the timber on acorns and travel routes.
> Is it just me or is anyone else seeing the same thing?


Theyre moving where I am but season hasnt started so not much pressure. Its amazing all the more people I see scouting.


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Funny you say that Ken - you see something happened this weekend that I have been waiting 13 years for....my son was bitten by the hunting bug, No doubt watching that Monster 10 cruise the back edge of the chestnut grove was the catalyst. We had a great discussion that night in the stand and on the ride home. The circumstances were perfect to explain why the buck appeared where he did, disappeared they way he did and we had the opportunity to live it in the stand. Using the leaves blowing my son could easily detect the wind direction, which shifted around 3:30 blowing our scent right into the direction we expected the deer to arrive. The buck stepped out at 4PM, skirted the back edge, throwing his head up a few times to double check what I could tell from his body language he already knew, something was up in the grove, and then he simply disappeared by 4:05PM, but those 5-mins was all it took. I was able to explain how he likely winded us and it all registered with Ty because of the circumstances and I reassured him, if we didn't move it would likely happen again. He chose to stay put hoping that buck would reappear and about an hour later it happened again, this time with a mature doe. She popped out in roughly the same location, however, when she winded us she carried on as we would all expect, the tell-tale head-bob, foot-stomp, and eventually the snort and she took off in the same direction from whence she came. He looked and smiled and said, see I told you, that buck didn't spook he simply walked away.
> 
> I took this opportunity to share with him my prevailing theory on that matter. I am convinced mature buck are much more concerned with self-preservation than immature buck and doe are concerned with the protection of the herd. A mature buck will often slink away from danger, hoping to go as unnoticed as possible, whereas a doe and even some immature buck, feel like they need to warn the entire county with their actions. It pained me to explain to him that seeing a buck of that caliber in these parts is likely a once and a season type of event and there is a very good chance, that we might not ever see him again. I don't want to mislead him in any way as youth today are so results oriented and I don't want him thinking each time we go out we'll encounter a buck of that caliber. I was impressed he was willing to pass on the doe who milled around as he has yet to get a deer with a bow, but he was fixated on that buck. He hasn't stopped talking about it since and wanted me to take him out last night and again tonight.
> 
> A few mature buck get taken every year by pure dumb luck, but those who consistently take them, especially in here in PA, clearly understand what it takes to get it done from passing on the young ones and taking care of the habitat, to attention to detail of your sets, gear, and ability.
> 
> 
> Joe


Joe, I agree 100% ! Sure it was a great experience for TY , and i learning experience. Sure it will be something he will never forget . I hunted many years in Pa before I saw my first half decent buck. My brother is out with his daughter this afternoon , he has committed his Pa season to trying to get his daughter here first buck with a bow . Should be interesting .


----------



## Mathias

Ken 22 said:


> Joe, I agree 100% ! Sure it was a great experience for TY , and i learning experience. Sure it will be something he will never forget . I hunted many years in Pa before I saw my first half decent buck. My brother is out with his daughter this afternoon , he has committed his Pa season to trying to get his daughter here first buck with a bow . Should be interesting .


Good for him !👍


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Age and score request:









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> I switched out a couple cards on Sunday. Seems like the bigger bucks are not showing up like they were.
> My cameras are in the timber on acorns and travel routes.
> Is it just me or is anyone else seeing the same thing?


Gene,this is the least amount of effort I've put into cameras in years.I only have one camera out and pulled the card this past weekend after being out for a month.We got one decent buck that I wouldn't shoot but my kid might.Otherwise,plenty of deer but we also got three different bears,one picture with two bobcats and some coyotes.Stop over on your way to work and I'll show you.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> Gene,this is the least amount of effort I've put into cameras in years.I only have one camera out and pulled the card this past weekend after being out for a month.We got one decent buck that I wouldn't shoot but my kid might.Otherwise,plenty of deer but we also got three different bears,one picture with two bobcats and some coyotes.Stop over on your way to work and I'll show you.


I'll stop Thursday.
I've had cameras at 3 different stands and until this past week there have been a few 16-17" 8 and 10pts in a 3 to 6 day time period.
The bucks were fairly regular in my yard until a week ago. Haven't seen them lately.


----------



## not on the rug

Mathias said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> So jealous. Was there in June and probably won't be back until xmas. I love it there in September


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Age and score request:
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Looks 3.5 to me. Not sure about score. I stink at that so I'll leave it alone. If he walked by my stand I'd be hard pressed not to shoot him.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the doe Yeti


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 RUT FORCAST'''''Halloween thru 1 st week of Novemeber.. says sit all day,,,,so glad i planned my vacation for that week


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Congrats on the doe Yeti


Thanks everyone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> Joe, I agree 100% ! Sure it was a great experience for TY , and i learning experience. Sure it will be something he will never forget . I hunted many years in Pa before I saw my first half decent buck. My brother is out with his daughter this afternoon , he has committed his Pa season to trying to get his daughter here first buck with a bow . Should be interesting .


She's in good hands, if he can't get her on a good deer, I doubt anyone can...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Age and score request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


3.5....120ish

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Jealous....taking my two to the orthodontists


----------



## fap1800

Well, I just went out to check cams and I had another one stolen. That's two now. Called the landowner and he is righteously pissed. I set up a dummy and a hid another cam in the hopes of catching this SOB. The neighbor said they saw a heavy set bearded guy out and about walking around.


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> She's in good hands, if he can't get her on a good deer, I doubt anyone can...
> 
> Joe


He just text me 20+ doe , 4 small buck . All within 20 yards . No Shooters !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> He just text me 20+ doe , 4 small buck . All within 20 yards . No Shooters !!


Is he here in PA or his space in OH?


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Funny you say that Ken - you see something happened this weekend that I have been waiting 13 years for....my son was bitten by the hunting bug, No doubt watching that Monster 10 cruise the back edge of the chestnut grove was the catalyst. We had a great discussion that night in the stand and on the ride home. The circumstances were perfect to explain why the buck appeared where he did, disappeared they way he did and we had the opportunity to live it in the stand. Using the leaves blowing my son could easily detect the wind direction, which shifted around 3:30 blowing our scent right into the direction we expected the deer to arrive. The buck stepped out at 4PM, skirted the back edge, throwing his head up a few times to double check what I could tell from his body language he already knew, something was up in the grove, and then he simply disappeared by 4:05PM, but those 5-mins was all it took. I was able to explain how he likely winded us and it all registered with Ty because of the circumstances and I reassured him, if we didn't move it would likely happen again. He chose to stay put hoping that buck would reappear and about an hour later it happened again, this time with a mature doe. She popped out in roughly the same location, however, when she winded us she carried on as we would all expect, the tell-tale head-bob, foot-stomp, and eventually the snort and she took off in the same direction from whence she came. He looked and smiled and said, see I told you, that buck didn't spook he simply walked away.
> 
> I took this opportunity to share with him my prevailing theory on that matter. I am convinced mature buck are much more concerned with self-preservation than immature buck and doe are concerned with the protection of the herd. A mature buck will often slink away from danger, hoping to go as unnoticed as possible, whereas a doe and even some immature buck, feel like they need to warn the entire county with their actions. It pained me to explain to him that seeing a buck of that caliber in these parts is likely a once and a season type of event and there is a very good chance, that we might not ever see him again. I don't want to mislead him in any way as youth today are so results oriented and I don't want him thinking each time we go out we'll encounter a buck of that caliber. I was impressed he was willing to pass on the doe who milled around as he has yet to get a deer with a bow, but he was fixated on that buck. He hasn't stopped talking about it since and wanted me to take him out last night and again tonight.
> 
> A few mature buck get taken every year by pure dumb luck, but those who consistently take them, especially in here in PA, clearly understand what it takes to get it done from passing on the young ones and taking care of the habitat, to attention to detail of your sets, gear, and ability.
> 
> 
> Joe


Great post, Joe!! Wish everyone was mentored with same philosophy and guidance.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> 3.5....120ish
> 
> Joe


I agree.


----------



## Mathias

fap1800, post a pic of the bass turd when you get one. Maybe I can help with facial recognition. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> fap1800, post a pic of the bass turd when you get one. Maybe I can help with facial recognition.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Will do. Just hope I don't lose another cam in the process of trying to catch this guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Well, even though it is awfully hot can't stand the wait anymore. Heading out tomorrow night for the first sit of the year. Need to check cams and want to observe from a new spot anyways and going to be a eastern wind so I am curious what I'll see. Besides the wife is having 20 of her girlfriends over Thursday night so no way I want to be around fetching drinks for them all night. Hopefully can show up later with a deer on the back of the Jeep! That should clear them out.


----------



## KylePA

Thinking of blowing out of work again tonight and hunting. I know temps are gonna be super hot, but the east wind is the only consistent wind where I don't risk any chance of stinking up the bedding area behind my house. Hoping the big boy comes out about 5 minutes earlier tonight. With the temperatures this high I doubt it, but you never know. I guess you can't get them from the sofa or the office. I've got to take advantage of all the east winds, as they are few and far between in the fall.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Age and score request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I would say 3.5 and 122" possibly 4.5 Do you have a history and know?


----------



## goathillinpa

Mathias said:


> Age and score request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I would say 3.5 and 115" to 120"


----------



## Mathias

I do not. Have a pic from last year looks very similar. He's not a target buck for me but I'll decide when he's close......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> I do not. Have a pic from last year looks very similar. He's not a target buck for me but I'll decide when he's close......
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's hard to tell with the pic. But from what I can see of his neck and chest, he looks to be 3.5.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I do not. Have a pic from last year looks very similar. He's not a target buck for me but I'll decide when he's close......
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Do you have a lot of guys hunting near you?


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Thinking of blowing out of work again tonight and hunting. I know temps are gonna be super hot, but the east wind is the only consistent wind where I don't risk any chance of stinking up the bedding area behind my house. Hoping the big boy comes out about 5 minutes earlier tonight. With the temperatures this high I doubt it, but you never know. I guess you can't get them from the sofa or the office. I've got to take advantage of all the east winds, as they are few and far between in the fall.


Hopefully this time its you calling me for help tonight! I will be in the stand tonight again as well, hopefully the big boy didn't spook too bad from the other day and resumes his normal pattern.


----------



## jacobh

Well Jake got it done last night by himself. I set up close to him but far enough we couldn't communicate. Ended up being a button buck but he did let them come in and waited for the largest deer. Sadly it had buttons. This is only his second deer with the bow and I am extremely proud of him!! He showed patience and good judgment. He was a little bummed that it was small as it was the largest but was also super excited and Thankful. One thing I taught him is you took a life be proud and Thankful to that animal. Never apologize for squeezing the trigger. That little buck gave his life to feed our family and we are forever grateful and never take it for granted. Now to teach him how to judge size when there's nothing really around. Anyways I'm a proud papa and just wanted to share with u guys


----------



## dougell

Big thumbs up to Jake.That's awesome.


----------



## PSU Joe

That is awesome. Congratulations to Jake!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Jake -pretty proud dad too, I'm sure!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Congrats Scott. That's gotta make your season.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats to Jake! That's awesome.


----------



## yetihunter1

Awesome congrats to Jake, tell him I did that two years ago and I was 30 haha. So he has me beat by a mile.


----------



## dougell

predator pull





















Some bears,bobcats and coyotes.


----------



## Kighty7

Awesome job Jake!!!!


----------



## fap1800

That's great!


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys yea we are both excited!!! Amazing how that little deer can make u feel so good!! Thanks again. Jake says Thanks too


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys yea we are both excited!!! Amazing how that little deer can make u feel so good!! Thanks again. Jake says Thanks too


Congrats looking forward to that day with my son.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys yea we are both excited!!! Amazing how that little deer can make u feel so good!! Thanks again. Jake says Thanks too


It's the size of the hunt and the memories that matter.Not the size of the deer.


----------



## jacobh

Doug you got that right. My seasons fulfilled. I'd like to see some deer but that smile he had was plenty for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Life has been a bit of a nut buster lately....Camille is holding her own and that's what really matters, but in addition to the loss/uncertainty of my local hunting spots, increased office pressures, the daily chemotherapy dilemma, the frustration with folks infiltrating in the Glenmoore property, the central air and heating system going at home, now my hair is falling out again

Not really that big a deal, but certainly frustrating. Docs say it's alopecia and can come and go at any time for any reason. Lost all of my hair just about 2 years ago...eyelashes, chest hair etc...then in May...it all came back???? Now it's falling out again??

Luckily these days you can walk into a Wawa and see 5 guys who do it by choice, but not necessarily my preferred style. 

Decided to slip out of the office and try to soak all his crap away with an evening hunt. Got set about 10-minutes ago for a long sit about 100 yards off of where Ty and I saw that bruiser. Pretty sure I'll see something, maybe even a good buck....but if I don't at least I'm getting a little me time, 22' feet up a Pin Oak tree...acorns are falling regularly, sounds like rain. Wind in my favor now I just need to sit back and enjoy!










Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to Jake!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Few stand shots...


































Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe - enjoy your time in the tree. Let the stress blow away with the wind (although looks pretty calm out there right now). Good luck I hope you see something to get your mind off everything else.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Joe great looking spot


----------



## jacobh

My best buddy with his deer


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good times...deer moving have 2 under my tree right now....










And two more on the far edge of the plot...hopefully good sign of things to come...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

See why I am going to miss this place if I can't get in with the new owners....pretty much doe at will...


----------



## Squirrel

Good luck Joe, with everything, not just the hunt.


----------



## Billy H

Good shootin Jake


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> View attachment 4839434
> 
> 
> My best buddy with his deer


Jake made a great shot!


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Jake, best of times right there.

Hang in there Joe!!!


----------



## Mathias

Another spindly rack
View attachment 4839554


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Life has been a bit of a nut buster lately....Camille is holding her own and that's what really matters, but in addition to the loss/uncertainty of my local hunting spots, increased office pressures, the daily chemotherapy dilemma, the frustration with folks infiltrating in the Glenmoore property, the central air and heating system going at home, now my hair is falling out again
> 
> Not really that big a deal, but certainly frustrating. Docs say it's alopecia and can come and go at any time for any reason. Lost all of my hair just about 2 years ago...eyelashes, chest hair etc...then in May...it all came back???? Now it's falling out again??
> 
> Luckily these days you can walk into a Wawa and see 5 guys who do it by choice, but not necessarily my preferred style.
> 
> Decided to slip out of the office and try to soak all his crap away with an evening hunt. Got set about 10-minutes ago for a long sit about 100 yards off of where Ty and I saw that bruiser. Pretty sure I'll see something, maybe even a good buck....but if I don't at least I'm getting a little me time, 22' feet up a Pin Oak tree...acorns are falling regularly, sounds like rain. Wind in my favor now I just need to sit back and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Good Luck Joe, put a smile on your face! Your in a tree!


----------



## jacobh

Thanks again guys!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Good Luck Joe, put a smile on your face! Your in a tree!


Lol....I am happy, just concentrating too hard on taking stupid selfie....my kids make it look so simple[emoji849]


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> Life has been a bit of a nut buster lately....Camille is holding her own and that's what really matters, but in addition to the loss/uncertainty of my local hunting spots, increased office pressures, the daily chemotherapy dilemma, the frustration with folks infiltrating in the Glenmoore property, the central air and heating system going at home, now my hair is falling out again[emoji15]
> 
> Not really that big a deal, but certainly frustrating. Docs say it's alopecia and can come and go at any time for any reason. Lost all of my hair just about 2 years ago...eyelashes, chest hair etc...then in May...it all came back???? Now it's falling out again??
> 
> Luckily these days you can walk into a Wawa and see 5 guys who do it by choice, but not necessarily my preferred style.
> 
> Decided to slip out of the office and try to soak all his crap away with an evening hunt. Got set about 10-minutes ago for a long sit about 100 yards off of where Ty and I saw that bruiser. Pretty sure I'll see something, maybe even a good buck....but if I don't at least I'm getting a little me time, 22' feet up a Pin Oak tree...acorns are falling regularly, sounds like rain. Wind in my favor now I just need to sit back and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


i know the feeling i also need alot of me time myself.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Lol....I am happy, just concentrating too hard on taking stupid selfie....my kids make it look so simple[emoji849]


Also, your not alone on the losing your hair. Just be happy you have a chance for it to grow back.....we should start a balding bow hunters support group haha!


----------



## nicko

A treestand is more than just a place to hunt from. It can be your church, therapy couch, and vacation home. 

Deer right beneath your stand Joe? Your hunt is already a success. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Applebag

Joe next time try duckface! Good luck tonight brother.


----------



## fap1800

Applebag said:


> Joe next time try duckface! Good luck tonight brother.


That was 2010 with the LI blowouts and popped colors. The kids are now doing the surprised face.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Jake!


----------



## primal-bow

yetihunter1 said:


> Also, your not alone on the losing your hair. Just be happy you have a chance for it to grow back.....we should start a balding bow hunters support group haha!


can we add gray hair & balding club?


----------



## billp1044

yetihunter1 said:


> Also, your not alone on the losing your hair. Just be happy you have a chance for it to grow back.....we should start a balding bow hunters support group haha!


I love having very little to no hair; less parts of the body to clean up

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

All settled in my treestand in WMU 2B, Allegheny County, Kennedy Township . Hoping a mature doe or buck comes by.


----------



## nicko

Reporting for duty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Passed on 6 so far...all inside 20 yards....no bone yet...did have a button have a little sneezing fit??

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck guys! Keep the reports coming.


----------



## KylePA

Been set up since 5:15, all to report is dogs barking and the sound of the ice cream truck. I am not expecting much until right at dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KylePA said:


> Been set up since 5:15, all to report is dogs barking and the sound of the ice cream truck. I am not expecting much until right at dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not expecting much until dark here either. I'm settled on the ground along a tree line on public land. I have often walked right up on deer at this spot while walking out in the past. Hoping I guessed right tonight.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck all. We were suppose to be at baseball practice but it now got cancelled last minute. Go figure could have been in a tree


----------



## CBB

Man, sure wish it was game time hwre in the north end of the state!


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to you and you're son JacobH!! 

Good luck to those in the stand now, hopefully these last 30-40 minutes will be eventful for you.

I plan on going out tomorrow evening and Saturday to sit in the blind along the bean field. Hoping I can get either that 8 or 10 in range before the beans come down. Unfortunetly, I don't think my dad has seen, nor do we have pictures of, that 10 in daylight since his velvet came off. He was traveling with the bachelor group that the two eights are in right now, but he seems to have abandoned that group since his velvet came off.


----------



## nick060200

I was just at full draw on a doe a few mins ago. Realized I have some things I need to take care of tonight and butchering a deer isn't one of them. She got a pass and never knew the wiser. If it was a good buck, then I'd make time. Haha


----------



## HNTRDAVE

KMiha said:


> Congrats to you and you're son JacobH!!
> 
> Good luck to those in the stand now, hopefully these last 30-40 minutes will be eventful for you.
> 
> I plan on going out tomorrow evening and Saturday to sit in the blind along the bean field. Hoping I can get either that 8 or 10 in range before the beans come down. Unfortunetly, I don't think my dad has seen, nor do we have pictures of, that 10 in daylight since his velvet came off. He was traveling with the bachelor group that the two eights are in right now, but he seems to have abandoned that group since his velvet came off.


It's amazing how they change patterns once that velvet comes off.


----------



## jacobh

Anyone in the SE worried about shooting because it's warm. Pm me guys I have a walkin cooler


----------



## nicko

I guessed right on my spot tonight and had a doe pass into one of my shooting lanes 40 yards out at 7:10pm. It happened too fast and she moved out of the lane too fast for me to get the bow drawn. And then her first year offspring followed her. After seeing that, I felt better about not having a shot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Believe it or not - had another encounter with the big 10 tonight - unfortunately it was at 7:25 and he was feeding about 15 feet from my car???? My Pop who was hunting in the same stand that Ty and I hunted on Saturday night saw him emerge from the creek bottom some 300 yards away and work into the front pasture where we park. My dad arrived at some point after I did and our cars were parked side-by side - and the big boy, along with three of his buddies were feeding in the front grove. 

As I approached the front grove I could see a massive body in the middle of the grove; as he picked his head up to check me out the massive rack clearly gave way his id....Pop confirms roughly 3-4" out past the ears, longest tines likely in the 10" range with good mass carried all the way through.

Funny I just told Ty this weekend that the chances of running into him again during the season were slim to none and there he was, the second time I hunted the area??? Just goes to show ya' what I know??

I did end up having 6 doe pass inside 20 yards, along with a nice male red fox and two raccoons.

Nice night, good surprise that my Pop showed up.

Joe


----------



## davydtune

I made a collage of some of my best trail cam pics for this year and thought it turned out pretty cool


----------



## Spency

My primary hunting spot is polluted. I could have shot 3 of them midday Sunday when checking cards.


----------



## Spency

Couple of SGL bucks. Ignore the dates on the first two I forgot to set it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good Spence


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Anybody in a tree this morning? Stuck at work thinking about hunting. First hunt won't be until Monday morning for me.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> A treestand is more than just a place to hunt from. It can be your church, therapy couch, and vacation home.
> 
> Deer right beneath your stand Joe? Your hunt is already a success. Good luck tonight.


Truer words never spoken.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Mathias


----------



## PSU Joe

Nice looking spot Mathias. Can almost see a nice deer walking right down that lane. Good luck and enjoy this nice morning.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks guys. First sit on another new property in southern Berks Co. Acorns raining down all around. A neighbor shot a huge 12 close by last year. I really don't know what to expect.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Thanks guys. First sit on another new property in southern Berks Co. Acorns raining down all around. A neighbor shot a huge 12 close by last year. I really don't know what to expect.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Good luck. New properties feel like when you were 9 and opened up the number one Christmas present you wanted.


----------



## rmm60985

Couple bucks on cam in North Central PA including two freaks. What do you guys think the 10, 13 and big 8 score?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice bucks. That freak is odd looking for sure.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt.


----------



## nicko

I know PA can't be compared to some midwest states in regard to the quality of bucks but some of you guys are posting up pics of really nice deer.


----------



## rmm60985

nicko said:


> I know PA can't be compared to some midwest states in regard to the quality of bucks but some of you guys are posting up pics of really nice deer.


PA has a ton of potential if you can get a group of landowners all on the same page. The pics posted are from my girlfriends fathers land. He owns 200 acres, his one neighbor owns around the same and claims their group only kills 2-3 mature bucks a year. His other neighbor owns 400-600 acres I believe? He doesnt allow any hunting at all. The other property my father and I hunt is 5500 acres. Its a hunting club that maybe has 6-8 archery hunters a year. 2-4 being serious. We also have an 8 point minimum up there. Its amazing what happens when people don't kill 2.5 year old deer.


----------



## Mathias

The common sense writing's shared on this Pa thread are why it's the only one I visit here anymore.
Chores time. Climbing down, quick scouting trip around the property. Lots of chipmunks, squirrels and a pileated woodpecker. 20 degrees cooler and I'd convince myself to stay.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Just to recap my night last night. It consisted of the ice cream truck in the development behind the house and the neighbors kids yelling and screaming in the pool. Not expecting much but had the same 3 does I saw on Monday night I believe show up last night. They came out around 7 pm and presented some shots around 35 yards but I wasn't really interested in flinging arrows at that distance with a doe already in the freezer. Not going to get out again until Saturday night as it stands now.

Going to be a hot day today and tomorrow with a nice cool down on Saturday and next week.


----------



## Sight Window

nicko said:


> I guessed right on my spot tonight and had a doe pass into one of my shooting lanes 40 yards out at 7:10pm. It happened too fast and she moved out of the lane too fast for me to get the bow drawn. And then her first year offspring followed her. After seeing that, I felt better about not having a shot.


Do you normally not shoot does with yearlings? I passed a few does last year because of that and I wondered if I was crazy for doing that. Its early in the year.


----------



## Sight Window

nicko said:


> I guessed right on my spot tonight and had a doe pass into one of my shooting lanes 40 yards out at 7:10pm. It happened too fast and she moved out of the lane too fast for me to get the bow drawn. And then her first year offspring followed her. After seeing that, I felt better about not having a shot.


Do you normally not shoot does with yearlings? I passed a few does last year because of that and I wondered if I was crazy for doing that. Its early in the year.


----------



## Applebag

Sight Window said:


> Do you normally not shoot does with yearlings? I passed a few does last year because of that and I wondered if I was crazy for doing that. Its early in the year.


x2... I also would prefer not to orphan any fawns. While I don't judge others who do it, I still struggle with the weight of taking an animals life. I already have the mother does that frequent my property identified and marked for a pass until late season. I literally have video of some fawns breast feeding (or whatever that is called for deer)


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> Do you normally not shoot does with yearlings? I passed a few does last year because of that and I wondered if I was crazy for doing that. Its early in the year.


I have shot them in the past without regret but I guess I'm getting soft.  And like you said, it's early in the season.


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> The common sense writing's shared on this Pa thread are why it's the only one I visit here anymore.
> Chores time. Climbing down, quick scouting trip around the property. Lots of chipmunks, squirrels and a pileated woodpecker. 20 degrees cooler and I'd convince myself to stay.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I cant tell if your first sentence is sarcasm or not, but I didnt mean to come off as preachy. I was simply trying to attest to what can happen when properties are managed by using my real life experiences.


----------



## Mathias

No sarcasm from me. I'm a believer👍

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Sight Window said:


> Do you normally not shoot does with yearlings? I passed a few does last year because of that and I wondered if I was crazy for doing that. Its early in the year.





Applebag said:


> x2... I also would prefer not to orphan any fawns. While I don't judge others who do it, I still struggle with the weight of taking an animals life. I already have the mother does that frequent my property identified and marked for a pass until late season. I literally have video of some fawns breast feeding (or whatever that is called for deer)


Mom is going to kick the fawns away in a month so orphaning them isn't all that bad. They'll find their way. What's bad is when you start to clean mom and the newly orphaned fawns are bleating a mere 20 yards away. That made me feel like Clarise in Silence of the Lambs. I haven't shot a doe with little ones in tow since.


----------



## rmm60985

Mathias said:


> No sarcasm from me. I'm a believer&#55357;&#56397;
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Then ignore my previous comment :darkbeer: Tough to interpret someones tone over the computer!


----------



## rmm60985

fap1800 said:


> Mom is going to kick the fawns away in a month so orphaning them isn't all that bad. They'll find their way. What's bad is when you start to clean mom and the newly orphaned fawns are bleating a mere 20 yards away. That made me feel like Clarise in Silence of the Lambs. I haven't shot a doe with little ones in tow since.


Yeah thats not a fun situation for anyone.. So its better to just shoot the fawns too.. Kidding. I do find it hard to kill a mother with little ones, unless she stomps or snorts at me. Then its no mercy.


----------



## KMiha

Anyone ever see a doe run her fawn/fawns off? I saw it two seasons ago, a doe feeding and anytime her fawn got near her it was a chase away and/or the stand on hind legs and swat with front hoofs kind of deal, pretty interesting.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Believe it or not - had another encounter with the big 10 tonight - unfortunately it was at 7:25 and he was feeding about 15 feet from my car???? My Pop who was hunting in the same stand that Ty and I hunted on Saturday night saw him emerge from the creek bottom some 300 yards away and work into the front pasture where we park. My dad arrived at some point after I did and our cars were parked side-by side - and the big boy, along with three of his buddies were feeding in the front grove.
> 
> As I approached the front grove I could see a massive body in the middle of the grove; as he picked his head up to check me out the massive rack clearly gave way his id....Pop confirms roughly 3-4" out past the ears, longest tines likely in the 10" range with good mass carried all the way through.
> 
> Funny I just told Ty this weekend that the chances of running into him again during the season were slim to none and there he was, the second time I hunted the area??? Just goes to show ya' what I know??
> 
> I did end up having 6 doe pass inside 20 yards, along with a nice male red fox and two raccoons.
> 
> Nice night, good surprise that my Pop showed up.
> 
> Joe


Sounda like the draw of chestnuts is strong.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Tough love I guess! Although I sometimes struggle with thinking they even have the capacity for such a complex emotion.


----------



## rmm60985

KMiha said:


> Anyone ever see a doe run her fawn/fawns off? I saw it two seasons ago, a doe feeding and anytime her fawn got near her it was a chase away and/or the stand on hind legs and swat with front hoofs kind of deal, pretty interesting.


I know they tend to do it to button bucks to prevent inbreeding around rut time. I wonder if the same goes for doe fawns?


----------



## yetihunter1

my first deer ever was a doe with fawns, didn't realize it at the time of the shot. Fawns were out of spots and it was 3 does and 2 fawns. I shot the doe furthest from the group thinking the fawns will stay close to their mom. Well as I am quartering her in the woods I had the two fawns staring at me from 20yds. Never made a peep just stood there....was a little creepy. Wasn't a pleasant experience but if fawns are out of spots then I will smoke the momma doe. I know now that they will survive so it doesn't weigh as heavily on me but if I am given the option between momma and auntie with no fawns, auntie gets it.


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> Its amazing what happens when people don't kill 2.5 year old deer.


Amen.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Since there are a few Cape May fans here, I'll share, delete if undesirable.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## not on the rug

You're killing me man...


----------



## jtkratzer

Beautiful shots.


----------



## wyrnutz

Nice pictures Mathias!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


On the way to Cape May
I saw my dreams come true


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I have shot them in the past without regret but I guess I'm getting soft.  And like you said, it's early in the season.


You're probably not much of a human if it doesn't bother you a little bit.Regardless,over 90% of adult does get bred so chances are your orphaning some fawns even if they aren't around when you shoot momma.


----------



## KMiha

rmm60985 said:


> I know they tend to do it to button bucks to prevent inbreeding around rut time. I wonder if the same goes for doe fawns?


The one I witnessed was not a button buck. They were less than twenty yards away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They are out already...80+ degrees ....


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck Joe!


----------



## PAbigbear

How the heck are you guys hunting in this heat? It's in the low 80's here in the northern tier.


----------



## 12-Ringer

They love to get right on in this stand on their way out to the clearing? 

Joe


----------



## EXsystem

Good luck joe. I am in this heat too and but I havent seen anything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> Good luck joe. I am in this heat too and but I havent seen anything.


9 so far and one raccoon...no antlers? Not shooting a doe in this heat or while some of these buck are still running together. Hoping the crowd in the chestnuts give those watching from the fringe the confidence to step out...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two horseback riders just came through on the neighbors...not sure what to do now. Sucks when you've been on stand for 4 hours to have the best hour of the day interrupted.....they went by and all I could see were Whitetails going everywhere, have no idea what they were....of course all 9 out in front feeding left also...[emoji20]


----------



## jlh42581

Just something I noticed coming home.... First, deer on their feet at 5pm. Second the shaded mountain valley was 14 degrees cooler than the bottom in wide open sun.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

fap1800 said:


> Mom is going to kick the fawns away in a month so orphaning them isn't all that bad. They'll find their way. What's bad is when you start to clean mom and the newly orphaned fawns are bleating a mere 20 yards away. That made me feel like Clarise in Silence of the Lambs. I haven't shot a doe with little ones in tow since.


I had that happen on a doe I thought was alone. As I started gutting her, I looked up to see her fawns watching. I had to chase them off before I could continue. Worse feeling ever.


----------



## jtkratzer

Perry24 said:


> I had that happen on a doe I thought was alone. As I started gutting her, I looked up to see her fawns watching. I had to chase them off before I could continue. Worse feeling ever.


Had the opposite happen and felt pretty bad about it. My first archery deer ended up being a button buck following mama. Mama was pissed and didn't travel far. Kept snorting and stomping at me. Someone mentioned the complex emotions and whether or not deer have them. Hard to say they don't with that instinctive protection they provide. I've learned a few things since then.


----------



## jfehr60

Good luck fellas. All this stand talk has me going. Can't wait to get out in the stand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Probably giving it a break tomorrow...90+degree temps with super high humidity....no thanks

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

Hindy30 said:


> Amen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I wish


----------



## Ken 22

Brother was out last night said he saw 25+ doe , 7 buck , could of shot 4 or so mature doe but did not feel like shooting one in the heat . Also said he was starting is way down and about two or three steps down on the sticks and he herd something walking towards the stand saw some horns he got his binos up and there was a big 10 25 yards from his stand . Knowing him sure is was a pretty good 10 .


----------



## jasonk0519

It's a nice morning to be in the stand. This sure does beat the hot afternoon hunts we have been dealing with. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Ken, sounds like he had a great night.
Hoping to get out again Tuesday…..Probably should have gone this morning.


----------



## KMiha

Ken 22 said:


> Brother was out last night said he saw 25+ doe , 7 buck , could of shot 4 or so mature doe but did not feel like shooting one in the heat . Also said he was starting is way down and about two or three steps down on the sticks and he herd something walking towards the stand saw some horns he got his binos up and there was a big 10 25 yards from his stand . Knowing him sure is was a pretty good 10 .


Yeah, if he says it's big, it's a big one.


----------



## davydtune

Would be great this morning up here if season was open.


----------



## Matt Musto

I'm going to go out tomorrow morning for a sit until 8 am. North east wind and 60 deg sounds good and maybe I'll catch a mature buck heading to bed from the beans. I'd like to sit until 9:30 - 10 but I have some volunteer work for my sons football team before his game at 11. My other task is getting a mock scrape set up. I wanted to try this for the monster buck I was after and even though he is gone I'm still going to give it a go. I bought a magnum dripper and some Paul Pollack's pre-orbital scent for the licking branch. My plan was to set it up right along a trail about 50 yards south of a "community" scrape that appears every year. Any suggestions about setting the scrape right on the trail or should I try and make it a few yards off to either side? Anyone ever kill a mature buck off a mock scrape they have made?


----------



## nicko

I will be out bright and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## jtkratzer

A 42 acre property I've hunted with my dad, one of his fraternity brothers, and my brother in law went up for sale this year. Thought it was going to be gone by now with a few buyers checking it out. Found out nothing solid on the sale and hunting is still a thumbs up. Never bow hunted this property before, just gun and some flintlock. The surrounding areas get pressured hard during gun season, but likley very little during archery. Thinking about hunting local on the 1st and heading up there to hunt the 3rd and 4th. Work gets nuts for me starting in about 2-3 weeks through early December and my brother in law owns a meat market stand and works a lot of hours Thurs-Sat. We'll see what's happening up there and maybe make another trip towards the end of October.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going to go out tomorrow morning for a sit until 8 am. North east wind and 60 deg sounds good and maybe I'll catch a mature buck heading to bed from the beans. I'd like to sit until 9:30 - 10 but I have some volunteer work for my sons football team before his game at 11. My other task is getting a mock scrape set up. I wanted to try this for the monster buck I was after and even though he is gone I'm still going to give it a go. I bought a magnum dripper and some Paul Pollack's pre-orbital scent for the licking branch. My plan was to set it up right along a trail about 50 yards south of a "community" scrape that appears every year. Any suggestions about setting the scrape right on the trail or should I try and make it a few yards off to either side? Anyone ever kill a mature buck off a mock scrape they have made?


Not sure if this will help or not. At my one spot there is a community scrape that has been active for years. I consistently find scrapes within 30 /40 yards and within site of it. Most that I find are down wind of the community scrape and either right in cover or within a few feet of cover. I have killed quite a few deer buck and doe at this location. I've watched bucks hit the community scrape , his scrape and back again. 

Good luck


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> Not sure if this will help or not. At my one spot there is a community scrape that has been active for years. I consistently find scrapes within 30 /40 yards and within site of it. Most that I find are down wind of the community scrape and either right in cover or within a few feet of cover. I have killed quite a few deer buck and doe at this location. I've watched bucks hit the community scrape , his scrape and back again.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Billy. That is a help and similar to what I have seen as far as spacing on scrape lines. This community scrape has been there since I have been hunting it and that is 16 years now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt - I agree with Billy, stay away from the main trail/scrape and be sure your on the downwind side of it too boot. I have a lot of success with mock scrapes, tons of photos, vids, and quite a few kills as well. One factor I think that has been a major influence in the success is visual cues along with the scent. I will often take the back of my Gerber saw and make 2-3 mock rubs close to the scrape. I stopped putting anything (scent/dripper/etc..) on the overhanging branch and focused only on scent on the ground. Two very successful scents Harmons Scrape Blend and Denvers Buck urine.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going to go out tomorrow morning for a sit until 8 am. North east wind and 60 deg sounds good and maybe I'll catch a mature buck heading to bed from the beans. I'd like to sit until 9:30 - 10 but I have some volunteer work for my sons football team before his game at 11. My other task is getting a mock scrape set up. I wanted to try this for the monster buck I was after and even though he is gone I'm still going to give it a go. I bought a magnum dripper and some Paul Pollack's pre-orbital scent for the licking branch. My plan was to set it up right along a trail about 50 yards south of a "community" scrape that appears every year. Any suggestions about setting the scrape right on the trail or should I try and make it a few yards off to either side? Anyone ever kill a mature buck off a mock scrape they have made?


Matt, not to early to be using scent ??


----------



## nicko

I've never killed anything over it but I've been opening up one particular scrape the past couple seasons and doctoring it with my own pee. The camera I put on the scrape shows regular activity, mainly small bucks and some does but it gets their interest. Best of all, my pee is free.


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Matt, not to early to be using scent ??


Not for scrapes I don't believe. I typically don't do anything more than pee in active scrapes that I find. This year I wanted to try making a mock scrape with a dripper and pre-orbital scent for the licking branch, to see if I can get a pattern of repeat bucks. I'm going to put a camera on it for verification. I don't use a lot of other scents besides Evercalm as a cover.


----------



## fap1800

Killed my 10pt last year hitting the scrape line on the way to the community scrape, which is just over 25 yards away. I've actually killed my last three bucks right there. All I do is pee in them. Last year I didn't even wait for the community scrape to start. Took a long branch, roughed up the ground, peed in it, and started getting pics daily of bucks, does, raccoons, yotes, foxes and even squirrels using it.


----------



## alancac98

12-Ringer said:


> Matt - I agree with Billy, stay away from the main trail/scrape and be sure your on the downwind side of it too boot. I have a lot of success with mock scrapes, tons of photos, vids, and quite a few kills as well. One factor I think that has been a major influence in the success is visual cues along with the scent. I will often take the back of my Gerber saw and make 2-3 mock rubs close to the scrape. I stopped putting anything (scent/dripper/etc..) on the overhanging branch and focused only on scent on the ground. Two very successful scents Harmons Scrape Blend and Denvers Buck urine.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Joe


If you read the thread about years of experience (can't remember the name exactly, but I think it was, "What I have learned...), he talked about mock scrapes. He gets a clean 5 gallon bucket and goes elsewhere to find a scrape (1st scrapes if possible because they are typically from the mature buck in the area). He then transfers the dirt to his hunting area hoping to entice his target buck and drive him crazy with anger. The gentleman said it often works rather well if you have the time to sit a few days. The discussion that came afterwards was the fact that bottled scents aren't nearly as effective as the real thing. And oh, btw, He clips off the licking branch, bags it, and uses a zip tie to tie it on the limb above the scrape he just made. I'm going to try this to see if it's effective, but it only makes sense to me. If anyone uses it, let us know how it works for ya.


----------



## CBB

Cooler weather next week.....


----------



## NEDYARB

CBB said:


> Cooler weather next week.....


mercifully. you guys going out this week, i give you credit. At least tomorrow we have winds out of the NE with highs in low 70's. I can handle that.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

Musto saw my buck and reminded me of this thread so I thought I'd share. I shot my largest buck Thursday morning (9-22-16) in WMU 5d. he's a typical 10 point with his left main beam broken off about an inch past his g4. 16.5" inside spread. I rough scored him to be 115" I told myself I wanted a pope and young buck but I just couldn't pass him up at 20 yards. He came in trailing a small 3 point at 0730. I hit him perfect on his right side but he dropped like it was a spine shot. I panicked and put another arrow in him to make sure he was down. When I checked the first shot after i got to him I was baffled that he acted that way because the entry was exactly where I wanted it. It didn't pass thru because I hit bone on the opposite side. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Congrats ONEiiSHOTiiDROP. That's a nice deer


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u on a great buck!!!!


----------



## wyrnutz

That is a beautiful buck!

Brian


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing to be ashamed about with that buck....Congrats!!

Joe


----------



## jfehr60

Congrats on your buck. There is no way I would be able to let him pass. Very respectable buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Musto saw my buck and reminded me of this thread so I thought I'd share. I shot my largest buck Thursday morning (9-22-16) in WMU 5d. he's a typical 10 point with his left main beam broken off about an inch past his g4. 16.5" inside spread. I rough scored him to be 115" I told myself I wanted a pope and young buck but I just couldn't pass him up at 20 yards. He came in trailing a small 3 point at 0730. I hit him perfect on his right side but he dropped like it was a spine shot. I panicked and put another arrow in him to make sure he was down. When I checked the first shot after i got to him I was baffled that he acted that way because the entry was exactly where I wanted it. It didn't pass thru because I hit bone on the opposite side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! That's a great buck.


----------



## Mr. October

So much for it cooling down overnight.


----------



## King

Heading out in 5. Taking a buddy who's never hunted before and wanted to experience it. So we will hunt in my blind this morning at the dairy farm overlooking the field corner where I have a camera that's had a lot of morning movement. Good luck to anyone getting out this morning!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats oneshot.


----------



## King

All set up in the blind waiting on first light. Would prefer it to be 25 degrees cooler but you can't shoot anything from the couch.


----------



## Billy H

Perched in 5C as well. Was a bit more humid than I thought. Sweating. These lightweights will need a washing. 

Good luck all that are out


----------



## fap1800

Starting to realize my lane trimming was less than desirable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Just had one milling around beneath my stand for 15 minutes. Light was too dim to confirm it was a doe until she was shielded by brush and no more shot window.


----------



## Billy H

Bad stand choice for me. They were calling for nne winds. Been blowing dead east/southeast all morning here. Not good. Half tempted to move.


----------



## nicko

Beautiful buck one shot. Congrats!!


----------



## KylePA

Good luck all out this morning. On kid duty now but will be out in a stand this afternoon.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to all out. I'm at my sons baseball tournament today!!!


----------



## fap1800

Not exactly sure I read that it was supposed to rain. A nice down pour rolling through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Managed to bring my almost healed tennis elbow back to a problem in my sleep last night. Felt like something was crawling on me and I flung my arm fast. Now my elbow hurts again.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Cooled down at least 10 degrees in the last hour. Still no deer.

Heard from Bob (pope). He managed a fat old doe this morning at one of his properties.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats ONEiiSHOTiiDROP.

I missed the Ohio opener today, my left bicep is just not up to climbing a treestand and shooting yet. I can do one or the other, but climbing a stand and trying to shoot is too painful. It is coming along though.


----------



## Winston_7

Who else is super pumped? I have 2 small 6 points coming in every day during day light to my one stand and being I'm only 15 I don't know if I'll be able to pass them. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Winston_7 said:


> Who else is super pumped? I have 2 small 6 points coming in every day during day light to my one stand and being I'm only 15 I don't know if I'll be able to pass them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Shoot one if you want it, don't worry what anyone else thinks. You have your whole life in front of you to hunt for the big trophy. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Winston_7

Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Doe my buddy shot this morning just before 7 in Zionsville. He said she was dry. 103# dressed.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats to all the successful hunters.
1 shot that's a nice buck!


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Bad stand choice for me. They were calling for nne winds. Been blowing dead east/southeast all morning here. Not good. Half tempted to move.


Yeah . . the weather wasn't even remotely accurate. Actually, I had wind coming from about 12 directions all morning. 5 foxes and 0 deer. The number of foxes reconfirms that I won't be hunting evenings this year. I don't really like evening hunting anyway . . so that works out.


----------



## Mr. October

Winston_7 said:


> Who else is super pumped? I have 2 small 6 points coming in every day during day light to my one stand and being I'm only 15 I don't know if I'll be able to pass them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Have you killed a buck with your bow yet? Let it rip. They are legal. Don't be afraid to take a legal buck.


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Doe my buddy shot this morning just before 7 in Zionsville. He said she was dry. 103# dressed.


Very nice.


----------



## j.d.m.

jlh42581 said:


> Managed to bring my almost healed tennis elbow back to a problem in my sleep last night. Felt like something was crawling on me and I flung my arm fast. Now my elbow hurts again.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I hate when the boogie man visits. 
Tennis elbo sucks, makes simple tasks seem so undoable.


----------



## Winston_7

Mr. October said:


> Have you killed a buck with your bow yet? Let it rip. They are legal. Don't be afraid to take a legal buck.


I killed a buck and a doe with it last year

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer 1

Great buck congrats.


----------



## nick060200

Headed out in a bit. Trying smoking for the 1st time. Figure now is a good time to see if it works or not. Not a month from now when I'm chasing good bucks.


----------



## jlh42581

j.d.m. said:


> I hate when the boogie man visits.
> Tennis elbo sucks, makes simple tasks seem so undoable.


Certainly not good for hanging stands and tuning bows.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

Congratulations to all you guys who shot a deer ; nice buck one shot

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

All settled in the blind with Ty and he tells me he's killing a buck tonight no matter what...then I see his phone (lol)










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Too bad we're not squirrel hunting, we'd have our limit twice over. Hopefully they don't eat all of the chestnuts before the deer get here.

Joe


----------



## KylePA

Goodluck all those who are out tonight. I'm settled into the sane stand I shot my doe last Saturday night. Hoping to bring home another fat doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Just got settled into the blind on the bean field. Hoping one of these nice bucks step out as I don't think these beans will be up much longer.


----------



## nicko

Good luck tonight everybody. I saw one this morning and that was it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pop passed on a doe about an hour ago...two more feeding his way now. Ty and I spotted our first two of the evening, of course on the opposite edge from where we set the blind, but they are up and moving and we have 1.5 hours to get it done.

Joe


----------



## cc122368

You guys are killing me my area dose not open till Oct 1st.


----------



## wyrnutz

worked today, ran 3 hours over. Thankful I have a good job.
Get home and hear the bathroom door close. The misses is in the shower. Happy that I have an awesome wife.
Today just was not meant to be a woods day for me.

Hope everyone had a great day!

Brian


----------



## wyrnutz

This guy is going a little nuts on the elk cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

wyrnutz said:


> This guy is going a little nuts on the elk cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://vimeo.com/184151689



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Meat!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Nick!!!! Joe did Ty get it done??


----------



## Billy H

Saw two ghost slink through right before dark tonight. Way to go Nick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nope, never had a deer enter our neck of the woods. Two skirted the edge a little before 7, buck (couldn't identify which one) and a doe. Went into the creek bottom and we were expecting them to come out. Oh well, we had fun watching a couple Hawks trying to nab some squirrels.

My dad passed on 3 doe. All inside 20 yards.
Joe


----------



## nicko

Congrats Nick!!! Backstraps!!!!!!!!


----------



## KylePA

Nice night but came home empty handed. Ended up seeing 5 doe and a Y buck. 1 lone doe fed away from me getting no closer than 50 yards and I had 4 doe come past under 25 yards but it was too dark to see my pins.


----------



## wyrnutz

Congratulations Nick!


----------



## archer58 in pa

Caught this guy going by one of my sets.

Still one week to go. I'm getting very impatient.


----------



## Ken 22

My brother put a big doe on the ground yesterday morning , 130lbs dressed .


----------



## Ken 22

I saw a post on another thread by AirWolf saying he thinks Pa should allow us to kill two bucks . I'm sitting here reading the paper and I am just shaking my head about this comment . Is it the same mentality from guys that get 20 tags and think it ok to shoot that many ? Or is it that we just have people that are very unedgecated when it comes to what it takes to manage a deer herd ? IDK, is it me but i just don't understand his comment and where it comes from . Tell me how shooting more 2.5 year old bucks out of the herd , is a good thing ??


----------



## Billy H

Guys. Walmart carbon express Terminators 8$ a dozen. Get em while thier hot and they fix the mistake. Order it online pick up in store. East Greenville store says pick up today.


----------



## jacobh

Ken tell Bob congrats!!!


----------



## Squirrel

Billy H said:


> Guys. Walmart carbon express Terminators 8$ a dozen. Get em while thier hot and they fix the mistake. Order it online pick up in store. East Greenville store says pick up today.


I tried yesterday, it got canceled this morning.


----------



## Octoberjohn

There is no way PA should ever be a two buck state. All that would happen is a lot of hunters would shoot the first decent buck to come past just to "fill one of their tags" and then maybe hold out for a good one. Personally I like most of what PA has to offer us for our deer season. Sure there are a few things that I would like to see change, but things will probably be the same for years to come.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Guys. Walmart carbon express Terminators 8$ a dozen. Get em while thier hot and they fix the mistake. Order it online pick up in store. East Greenville store says pick up today.


I saw another thread on this where guys said the store was not honoring these orders.


----------



## nicko

There are plenty of opportunities in PA to fill your freezer with the number of doe tags available. Adding a 2nd buck tag woukd not be a good idea.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> I saw another thread on this where guys said the store was not honoring these orders.


At wally world now getting the run around.


----------



## beanie

NO to 2 bucks, you would end up like us in Vermont NO DEER


----------



## 138104

I agree we should stay a single buck state. Actually, would like to see antler closed for 5 years and max of 2 antlerless tags. Get the buck to doe ratio in check.


----------



## Billy H

So Harleysville Wally World was honoring the price. They didn't have the 24 I ordered so I bought the 7 they did have at .64 each. 7 carbon express 55/70terminator hunters for 4.75. Not too shabby. I'll set them up for the used E-35 I picked up. 

Would not like to see a 2 buck state.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on the doe Nick. 

I don't think Pa could sustain a 2 buck kill rate, although realistically there are more guys that do it already than most imagine. Wife's tag etc.


----------



## billp1044

A 2 buck kill in PA would hurt the herd's more than they already are

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> There are plenty of opportunities in PA to fill your freezer with the number of doe tags available. Adding a 2nd buck tag woukd not be a good idea.


I have to agree with you Nick. The buck to doe ratio where I live is out of control as it is. I would hate to see what it would be like if a 2nd buck was allowed.


----------



## nick060200

I think Sunday hunting would hurt the herd more than 2 bucks. And I know most of you guys support Sunday hunting.


----------



## jlh42581

Dead is dead any day of the week. Doesn't matter if it's shot opening day or the last day of the season.

I will fight till the end to never allow a second buck tag in this state. When we get to less than a 100,000 license sales total, I'd entertain it and not a moment before.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> There are plenty of opportunities in PA to fill your freezer with the number of doe tags available. Adding a 2nd buck tag woukd not be a good idea.


And those should be a little limited too at least in special regs. There is no reason for one person to ever need 10-20 tags.


----------



## nick060200

Yup your right and how many more deer do you think would get wacked if they allowed Sunday hunting. A day 9 out of 10 hunters probably have off of work. 

Remember this: 20% of hunters kill 80% of the game. The same guys killing deer every year continue to kill deer every year. The other 80% of hunters kill the other 20% of the game. It don't matter how many tags you give them. They are still only gonna kill 20%. Now give them 80% of hunters another day of the week to hunt and now tell me how the herd is gonna do. ? 

That's my opinion of course.


----------



## nick060200

BTW. I'm against 2 bucks. Only because I think especially where I hunt the ratio is out of whack. I think we should institute an earn a buck.


----------



## Mr. October

nick060200 said:


> Yup your right and how many more deer do you think would get wacked if they allowed Sunday hunting. A day 9 out of 10 hunters probably have off of work.
> 
> Remember this: 20% of hunters kill 80% of the game. The same guys killing deer every year continue to kill deer every year. The other 80% of hunters kill the other 20% of the game. It don't matter how many tags you give them. They are still only gonna kill 20%. Now give them 80% of hunters another day of the week to hunt and now tell me how the herd is gonna do. ?
> 
> That's my opinion of course.


I'm in favor of Sunday's. Limit the tags not the days we can hunt. It is a religious based blue law and needs to go. Plus deer isn't the only thing you can hunt. Most of us get one day a week and a few vacation days to hunt. You can do anything else Sunday. Just can't hunt. Fortunately I have a place in NJ to hunt but even there is is archery deer only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I spent all weekend earning the last of my preference points with the wife. Gonna shoot here soon. To late to check cams or hang stands. I'll have to do it next Sunday, Monday and Tuesday mid day when I'm off.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I've got a location on two bucks I'd shoot but not narrowed down. Saw them in daylight last weekend. Other than that, stand location is going to be based off winter scouting. I'm going to approach this season totally different.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Mr. October said:


> I'm in favor of Sunday's. Limit the tags not the days we can hunt. It is a religious based blue law and needs to go. Plus deer isn't the only thing you can hunt. Most of us get one day a week and a few vacation days to hunt. You can do anything else Sunday. Just can't hunt. Fortunately I have a place in NJ to hunt but even there is is archery deer only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree to limit the tags except too much money is to be made from them and they won't do it. In addition even if they limit the tags I still think more deer would be killed and not in a good way.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

Mr. October said:


> I'm in favor of Sunday's. Limit the tags not the days we can hunt. It is a religious based blue law and needs to go. Plus deer isn't the only thing you can hunt. Most of us get one day a week and a few vacation days to hunt. You can do anything else Sunday. Just can't hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



exactly, limiting the days means you're cutting select hunters off which isn't fair. if you'd cut the tag amounts then that makes it a fair shot for everyone. as far as 2 bucks I think it could be productive if done correctly. Limiting the amount of 2nd tags issued, making them expensive to earn more capital for the game commission, and maybe implementing a size or age restriction on the deer to be taken. that way a limited number of only mature bucks would be taken as a 2nd.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mr. October said:


> Yeah . . the weather wasn't even remotely accurate. Actually, I had wind coming from about 12 directions all morning. 5 foxes and 0 deer. The number of foxes reconfirms that I won't be hunting evenings this year. I don't really like evening hunting anyway . . so that works out.


Help me out with what foxes has to do with evening hunts? I'm typically limited to evenings except for Saturdays. 



nick060200 said:


> Headed out in a bit. Trying smoking for the 1st time. Figure now is a good time to see if it works or not. Not a month from now when I'm chasing good bucks.
> View attachment 4851226





nick060200 said:


> Meat!
> View attachment 4852682


Smoke worked? I used it to smoke a blind, myself and my son before heading out to set it up on a Hail Mary spot to have another option. Heard about it from joaxe here and plan to use it this season.


----------



## 12-Ringer

No good reason to or way to add a second buck tag to any license in PA and with all due respect anyone who suggests otherwise really has limited understanding of PA's deer herd and hunting heritage.

I am in total favor of Sunday hunting, if for no other reason than I could have a day dedicated with my kids. In my area hunting isn't the most en-vogue sport/hobby for kids to engage in on the weekend. Always in competition with athletics and other extra-curricular. Don't need a lecture on priorities and all of that jazz, would just like the opportunity to take my kids out to hunt when they don't have so many things pulling them in so many other directions. I think it would make those experiences afield that much better. Ever sit for an extended period of time and not seeing anything, than wonder on your drive home all of the stuff you could have gotten done? Kids think about what they missed with their friends, team mates, coaches, etc...and I believe it is a BIG reason hunting, especially bow hunting is struggling with the junior hunters.

I do agree with the 80%-20% analogy, but I'm not sure giving the 20% an extra day will make all that much of a difference. I know a lot of those 20%ers and they need more than an extra day (lol)

Joe


----------



## Ken 22

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> exactly, limiting the days means you're cutting select hunters off which isn't fair. if you'd cut the tag amounts then that makes it a fair shot for everyone. as far as 2 bucks I think it could be productive if done correctly. Limiting the amount of 2nd tags issued, making them expensive to earn more capital for the game commission, and maybe implementing a size or age restriction on the deer to be taken. that way a limited number of only mature bucks would be taken as a 2nd.


What makes me laugh that there are guys in favor of shooting more bucks , so were going to shoot more 2.5 year old deer? First off money means nothing to some people . Tell me how you would implement a size and age restriction ? So you going to have the PGC tell guys they can only can shoot mature deer , thats a good one . Also age is way harder to judge than size . We have a better chance of seeing Sunday hunting than this ever becoming a two buck state .


----------



## Carcher196

---30 yds








---35 yds. 

Getting ready fellas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

jtkratzer said:


> Help me out with what foxes has to do with evening hunts? I'm typically limited to evenings except for Saturdays.


We can't leave deer overnight if the hit is questionable. They just feed the foxes. There are dozens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Carcher196 said:


> ---30 yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---35 yds.
> 
> Getting ready fellas
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ouch! That can get expensive  I'm all ready. Was slinging Magnus Stingers out to 50 yards yesterday with the main bow and with old Snuffers on the back up bow today. Not sure if I'll get out Saturday though


----------



## KMiha

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> exactly, limiting the days means you're cutting select hunters off which isn't fair. if you'd cut the tag amounts then that makes it a fair shot for everyone. as far as 2 bucks I think it could be productive if done correctly. Limiting the amount of 2nd tags issued, making them expensive to earn more capital for the game commission, and maybe implementing a size or age restriction on the deer to be taken. that way a limited number of only mature bucks would be taken as a 2nd.


Or people would take two mature bucks. Delaware has two buck tags, one tag for any size and the other is a "quality buck tag" that requires the buck be 16" wide I believe. I'd have to go check my Delaware license in my car. But, you can theoretically shoot two older, mature bucks. The major downside to your plan is, I believe, those with two buck tags would not at all be picky about the first buck they shot. I would be worried, extremely worried, the progress made with antler restrictions would decline really fast. Even if they enforced antler restrictions on both tags, that still means people down here would be less hesitant about shooting a 2.5 6 point. I wouldn't like a two buck limit in the least.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

KMiha said:


> Or people would take two mature bucks. Delaware has two buck tags, one tag for any size and the other is a "quality buck tag" that requires the buck be 16" wide I believe. I'd have to go check my Delaware license in my car. But, you can theoretically shoot two older, mature bucks. The major downside to your plan is, I believe, those with two buck tags would not at all be picky about the first buck they shot. I would be worried, extremely worried, the progress made with antler restrictions would decline really fast. Even if they enforced antler restrictions on both tags, that still means people down here would be less hesitant about shooting a 2.5 6 point. I wouldn't like a two buck limit in the least.


You could counter act that worry with the amount of tags awarded. If you did a lottery/preference points system so people would be putting in money every year towards something they may only get every few years or more. Say it's $50 bucks to apply, you could be spending hundreds before getting a second buck tag. That money could be used to help off set the raise they wanna put on everyone else over the next 5 years. So not only would it benefit the hunter with the second tag, it would benefit all hunters by keeping the price of licenses down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

KMiha said:


> Or people would take two mature bucks. Delaware has two buck tags, one tag for any size and the other is a "quality buck tag" that requires the buck be 16" wide I believe. I'd have to go check my Delaware license in my car. But, you can theoretically shoot two older, mature bucks. The major downside to your plan is, I believe, those with two buck tags would not at all be picky about the first buck they shot. I would be worried, extremely worried, the progress made with antler restrictions would decline really fast. Even if they enforced antler restrictions on both tags, that still means people down here would be less hesitant about shooting a 2.5 6 point. I wouldn't like a two buck limit in the least.


Exactly, I know I for one would be more willing to shoot a 3.5 100" deer than I am with my single tag


----------



## jtkratzer

Mr. October said:


> We can't leave deer overnight if the hit is questionable. They just feed the foxes. There are dozens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks. I don't have an option to morning hunt. Wife usually puts our daughter on the bus and I take my son to preschool. And 10/1-12/7 is my busy time of the year for work. I rarely get to morning hunt. Lose a Saturday every month of the season to the reserves, too. Gave one up for a trail race this year. I have four Saturdays to work with. Being 100% commission, hard to take days off during the busy season, but I'll probably get three or four off. I honestly don't have stands set up to hunt mornings based on how rarely I get in them during those hours. I have a blind set up that I will likely hunt Saturday morning with a 50% chance of rain in the forecast. If it's dry in the evening/afternoon, I'll hunt a stand. 



Carcher196 said:


> ---30 yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---35 yds.
> 
> Getting ready fellas
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Split one last week. The CX aluminum collar prevented the arrow from sticking into the shaft, but split that collar wide open.


----------



## nicko

What would be the incentive to allow hunters to shoot up to two bucks per year in PA? Some hunters would like it, some would hate the idea, but what does that do from a herd management standpoint?

When antler restrictions were implemented, the goal the PAGC had in mind was to increase the age structure of the buck harvest. Before AR, yearling bucks made up 80% of the buck harvest and bucks 2.5 years old and older made up the remaining 20%. SInce AR, that ratio is now about 50% yearlings and 50% bucks 2.5 years and older. The chance at seeing more quality bucks is one of the only things that made the increased doe tag allocations palatable to some hunters. 

I am the last one to tell anybody that they should hold off on shooting younger deer or that they should have let a buck walk because it would be bigger next year. But I see no good to come from letting a hunter whack two young but legal bucks per year. The quality of the PA deer herd has made good strides since the early 2000s when doe tags and length of seasons were increased and AR were implemented. Allowing two bucks per year per hunter would slowly erode those gains and before we know it, we'll be back to see a lot of spikes and 4 pointers.


----------



## KMiha

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> You could counter act that worry with the amount of tags awarded. If you did a lottery/preference points system so people would be putting in money every year towards something they may only get every few years or more. Say it's $50 bucks to apply, you could be spending hundreds before getting a second buck tag. That money could be used to help off set the raise they wanna put on everyone else over the next 5 years. So not only would it benefit the hunter with the second tag, it would benefit all hunters by keeping the price of licenses down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no incentive in that, in my opinion. I, and I believe plenty others, would not want to pay $200+ (you said hundreds, which I interpret as $200+) before they "may" get a second tag. And if it's preference points, even if set at 3 that's $150 before you "may" get a tag. We aren't talking about elk, or Iowa Whitetails. How many people would keep paying $50/year, the cost of a regular license plus a fur takers tag, for that chance? I just don't see the benefit, and as nicko pointed out, I don't see how it benefits the herd. 

I understand you're tagged out for the year and would love to be chasing another buck right now. I believe this is driving your thinking on the matter.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

KMiha said:


> There's no incentive in that, in my opinion. I, and I believe plenty others, would not want to pay $200+ (you said hundreds, which I interpret as $200+) before they "may" get a second tag. And if it's preference points, even if set at 3 that's $150 before you "may" get a tag. We aren't talking about elk, or Iowa Whitetails. How many people would keep paying $50/year, the cost of a regular license plus a fur takers tag, for that chance? I just don't see the benefit, and as nicko pointed out, I don't see how it benefits the herd.
> 
> I understand you're tagged out for the year and would love to be chasing another buck right now. I believe this is driving your thinking on the matter.


Not denying that I would love to be chasing another buck right now. But I'm also not looking forward to the price gouging coming down the pipe. I just don't see how a limited number of 2nd tags for trophy bucks only would crush the herd. Just because someone is awarded the tag doesn't mean they'll be successful and mature bucks are harder to kill because they are smart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Not denying that I would love to be chasing another buck right now. But I'm also not looking forward to the price gouging coming down the pipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hardly call an increase price gouging. As far as I am concerned with all the use I get out of my license its a bargain. If they want to raise capital how about triple the price of any surplus doe tag. You want to buy five or ten tags you'll feel it in the pocketbook. Guys will pay it.


----------



## CBB

I may favor the second buck tag if it was 100$ for residents and 300 for non res. and had to be bought before the first day of archery. AND You could only kill one buck per weapon specific season. Or that tag carried a 4pt to one side minimum requirement.
1 archery buck
1 Gun buck. 
If you didn't kill the gun buck you could then use that tag in the late season. 


I agree with the fact that the deer hunting has improved, but this would have a minimal impact on the herd overall. Many hunters would buy the tag that first year. After they ate 100$ tag, not as many would buy year two.

I also feel we need special regs for baited bear hunting early in the season, OR a full length archery deer/bear concurrent season. Make it a draw, make it 100$ tag for residents. 300$ for non residents.


----------



## nicko

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Not denying that I would love to be chasing another buck right now. But I'm also not looking forward to the price gouging coming down the pipe. I just don't see how a limited number of 2nd tags for trophy bucks only would crush the herd. Just because someone is awarded the tag doesn't mean they'll be successful and mature bucks are harder to kill because they are smart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What price gouging? No increases have even taken place yet. And, the cost of a PA hunting license has been a huge bargain for years. They should double the costs to buy a license. PA has not seen an increase in the cost of a general hunting license in 17 years. Meanwhile, all other costs have gone up. 

PA hunting has many other things to focus on, the last thing being a 2nd buck tag.


----------



## jtkratzer

CBB said:


> I may favor the second buck tag if it was 100$ for residents and 300 for non res. and had to be bought before the first day of archery. AND You could only kill one buck per weapon specific season. Or that tag carried a 4pt to one side minimum requirement.
> 1 archery buck
> 1 Gun buck.
> If you didn't kill the gun buck you could then use that tag in the late season.
> 
> 
> I agree with the fact that the deer hunting has improved, but this would have a minimal impact on the herd overall. Many hunters would buy the tag that first year. After they ate 100$ tag, not as many would buy year two.
> 
> I also feel we need special regs for baited bear hunting early in the season, OR a full length archery deer/bear concurrent season. Make it a draw, make it 100$ tag for residents. 300$ for non residents.


Similar to NY. I think you can kill two bucks there, but only one during gun season. The other has to be during archery or muzzleloader, both of which allow you to kill two. They also allow inline muzzleloaders for their season. I love the flintlock season here. Their non-res prices used to be that high, they're not now though. I think it's a matter of pricing it to make money, but not so high that people won't pay it.


----------



## Ken 22

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Not denying that I would love to be chasing another buck right now. But I'm also not looking forward to the price gouging coming down the pipe. I just don't see how a limited number of 2nd tags for trophy bucks only would crush the herd. Just because someone is awarded the tag doesn't mean they'll be successful and mature bucks are harder to kill because they are smart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if you would of held out for a bigger deer you could still be hunting . Its funny you kill a 110' the first few days of the season now you would like to have a second tag to kill another Mature buck . You want to kill a mature deer if you have a 2nd tag , well why did you not hold off and kill a mature deer with your first tag ?


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> What price gouging? No increases have even taken place yet. And, the cost of a PA hunting license has been a huge bargain for years. They should double the costs to buy a license. PA has not seen an increase in the cost of a general hunting license in 17 years. Meanwhile, all other costs have gone up.
> 
> PA hunting has many other things to focus on, the last thing being a 2nd buck tag.



I have to agree! IMO, we need some price increases. I have followed this thread from year to year , I think we have made some good strides with growing bigger deer I still think there some things to make things way better .


----------



## jtkratzer

Ken 22 said:


> Well if you would of held out for a bigger deer you could still be hunting . Its funny you kill a 110' the first few days of the season now you would like to have a second tag to kill another buck .


That's likely most people. You spent 10 months preparing for a season and close the deal a few days in. Now what? Doe tags are sold out. There's certainly a bittersweet feeling to the success. I get the same thing trail running. Started out training for my first marathon with aspirations of going farther. Barely 2 years later, I crossed the finish line of a 100 miler and had nothing on the calendar beyond that race. Now what? I need something else to work toward. Just saying I get the feeling of still wanting to be out there doing what we're all so passionate about.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Not denying that I would love to be chasing another buck right now. But I'm also not looking forward to the price gouging coming down the pipe. I just don't see how a limited number of 2nd tags for trophy bucks only would crush the herd. Just because someone is awarded the tag doesn't mean they'll be successful and mature bucks are harder to kill because they are smart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the second tag that would be the issue in the scenario you just laid out, it would be all of the folks now willing to shoot a lesser buck with their first tag. 

I've already congratulated you on an awesome buck that you shot this year. I know a group of guys who would never shoot that buck. Doesn't make them anymore or less of a hunter than you are, it's just they have acres and acres of private land that they manage intently for pope and young mminimum. 

I myself wish I was that fortunate to have that opportunity before me each season, but I do not. I would be as happy as you are with the buck that you shot but I think when you start talking about licenses, and tags for the entire commonwealth you have to at least have an open mind to consider all of the different scenarios take place across the State.

I'm not sure my opinion counts for much, but I just couldn't see any good reason to bring the second buck tag into the state of Pennsylvania. I wouldn't care if it were for juniors, seniors, disabled, or any other group or carry any price tag they could dream up.

Congrats again on a great buck. If you are thinking about getting it mounted be sure to look for a taxidermist with experience in early-season deer. In 2011 I shot a nice 9 on opening day got it mounted. It still to this day probably the best looking mount that I have on the wall. The Short-haired mounts are something very special when done properly. Unfortunately the taxidermist who did mine is no longer in business to the general public.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> *It's not the second tag that would be the issue in the scenario you just laid out, it would be all of the folks now willing to shoot a lesser buck with their first tag.*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


This is the aspect that could have the potential to be the most detrimental. It's not so much the second buck tag with restrictions on it, but the possible increase in a hunter's willingness if they had two tags to shoot an immature, 1.5-2.5 year old buck because they have another tag for that "mature one."

Also, if I remember correctly, PA sold over 900,000 hunting licenses in the 2014-15 hunting calendar year. Depending on how limited they wanted the second buck tags to be, even if they gave out 100,000 second buck tags, that is still a 1/9 chance. If they made it 50,000, that would be a 1/18 chance of someone getting a second buck tag. How many people would keep paying $50/year for a 1/18 chance at getting a second tag? For those who live near boarders of the state, it could possibly prove more fruitful to try and get permission on a property to hunt in NJ, DE, Maryland, NY, OH, WV, etc., or hunt state gamelands in those states.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> No good reason to or way to add a second buck tag to any license in PA and with all due respect anyone who suggests otherwise really has limited understanding of PA's deer herd and hunting heritage.
> 
> I am in total favor of Sunday hunting, if for no other reason than I could have a day dedicated with my kids. In my area hunting isn't the most en-vogue sport/hobby for kids to engage in on the weekend. Always in competition with athletics and other extra-curricular. Don't need a lecture on priorities and all of that jazz, would just like the opportunity to take my kids out to hunt when they don't have so many things pulling them in so many other directions. I think it would make those experiences afield that much better. Ever sit for an extended period of time and not seeing anything, than wonder on your drive home all of the stuff you could have gotten done? Kids think about what they missed with their friends, team mates, coaches, etc...and I believe it is a BIG reason hunting, especially bow hunting is struggling with the junior hunters.
> 
> I do agree with the 80%-20% analogy, but I'm not sure giving the 20% an extra day will make all that much of a difference. I know a lot of those 20%ers and they need more than an extra day (lol)
> 
> Joe


I'd agree on Sunday hunting if it was for anyone under 18 only. And adults to take mentored youths only. Otherwise I seriously think in order to keep the herd at a good level the whole season would need to be shortened extensively.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Similar to NY. I think you can kill two bucks there, but only one during gun season. The other has to be during archery or muzzleloader, both of which allow you to kill two. They also allow inline muzzleloaders for their season. I love the flintlock season here. Their non-res prices used to be that high, they're not now though. I think it's a matter of pricing it to make money, but not so high that people won't pay it.


Except in NY they have like 25% of the amount of hunters as PA and in general I would say lower quality of bucks, just because it works in one state doesn't mean it would work in every state. I find this talk of 2 buck tags in PA ludicrous. Want to shoot more deer hunt more states its simple and its fun


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> What would be the incentive to allow hunters to shoot up to two bucks per year in PA? Some hunters would like it, some would hate the idea, but what does that do from a herd management standpoint?
> 
> When antler restrictions were implemented, the goal the PAGC had in mind was to increase the age structure of the buck harvest. Before AR, yearling bucks made up 80% of the buck harvest and bucks 2.5 years old and older made up the remaining 20%. SInce AR, that ratio is now about 50% yearlings and 50% bucks 2.5 years and older. The chance at seeing more quality bucks is one of the only things that made the increased doe tag allocations palatable to some hunters.
> 
> I am the last one to tell anybody that they should hold off on shooting younger deer or that they should have let a buck walk because it would be bigger next year. But I see no good to come from letting a hunter whack two young but legal bucks per year. The quality of the PA deer herd has made good strides since the early 2000s when doe tags and length of seasons were increased and AR were implemented. Allowing two bucks per year per hunter would slowly erode those gains and before we know it, we'll be back to see a lot of spikes and 4 pointers.


Very well stated.


----------



## wyrnutz

Carcher196 said:


> ---30 yds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---35 yds.
> 
> Getting ready fellas
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


That gets expensive real quick 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

nick060200 said:


> I'd agree on Sunday hunting if it was for anyone under 18 only. And adults to take mentored youths only. Otherwise I seriously think in order to keep the herd at a good level the whole season would need to be shortened extensively.


I'm 100% in favor of giving the PGC regulatory authority to manage sunday hunting.With that said,the harvest is a combination of seasons length and allocations.At this time,I don't feel Pa is ready for full blown sunday deer hunting.I have no issue with sunday hunting for small game,bear or with any youth seasons.


----------



## jacobh

Me personally I don't care if we get Sunday or not. That's just me though. Would I hunt it? Yea would I care if they don't allow it? No. Either way I'm good with it. Anyone out this am? I left for work at 6 stepped outside and wow it felt chilly. Was awesome. Anyways good luck fellas I expected to see some kills this am


----------



## dougell

We had a light frost up here.


----------



## msc6623

Put my first one of the season in the freezer yesterday. Took a mature doe Saturday morning that I had given too many chances to on opening day. She came back through late in the AM as we were wrapping up our morning hunt. Great pass through shot at 20 yards, she went another 40-50 and dropped. 

Trying to get out of work earlier on Wednesday to hunt a spot we have had a lot of buck activity. Hopefully the weather holds.

One of the hit list members below...


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> We had a light frost up here.



Not quite frost here, but it sure was hunting weather this morning - hopefully I'll be out this afternoon!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

msc6623 said:


> Put my first one of the season in the freezer yesterday. Took a mature doe Saturday morning that I had given too many chances to on opening day. She came back through late in the AM as we were wrapping up our morning hunt. Great pass through shot at 20 yards, she went another 40-50 and dropped.
> 
> Trying to get out of work earlier on Wednesday to hunt a spot we have had a lot of buck activity. Hopefully the weather holds.
> 
> One of the hit list members below...
> View attachment 4859010



Either I am crazy or thats like a 1.5 year old with a massive rack. Id liet him go. That deer is unreal small.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

jtkratzer said:


> That's likely most people. You spent 10 months preparing for a season and close the deal a few days in. Now what? Doe tags are sold out. There's certainly a bittersweet feeling to the success. I get the same thing trail running. Started out training for my first marathon with aspirations of going farther. Barely 2 years later, I crossed the finish line of a 100 miler and had nothing on the calendar beyond that race. Now what? I need something else to work toward. Just saying I get the feeling of still wanting to be out there doing what we're all so passionate about.


Im totally elated with the buck I shot, it's my biggest, but you're right I've never shot a buck this early before so have never been in this situation. Months of hanging stands and trail cams to hit the desired finish before the rest of the state opens. I just never thought I would be done this early. I'm stoked just sort of not ready to be done if that makes sense.

Just ignore ken, he thinks he knows everyone's mind set and laughs and shakes his head if you disagree, he'll even troll other pa threads just to push his narcissistic agenda and then bring the issue back here to this thread to stroke his ego. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Hey u filled your buck tag Id be proud as a peacock!!! Enjoy it and take up some small game. If u know a child get him a mentor tag and take him out hunting. Plenty of time and different ways to enjoy it to count. Congrats again on a great buck


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

12-Ringer said:


> It's not the second tag that would be the issue in the scenario you just laid out, it would be all of the folks now willing to shoot a lesser buck with their first tag.
> 
> I've already congratulated you on an awesome buck that you shot this year. I know a group of guys who would never shoot that buck. Doesn't make them anymore or less of a hunter than you are, it's just they have acres and acres of private land that they manage intently for pope and young mminimum.
> 
> I myself wish I was that fortunate to have that opportunity before me each season, but I do not. I would be as happy as you are with the buck that you shot but I think when you start talking about licenses, and tags for the entire commonwealth you have to at least have an open mind to consider all of the different scenarios take place across the State.
> 
> I'm not sure my opinion counts for much, but I just couldn't see any good reason to bring the second buck tag into the state of Pennsylvania. I wouldn't care if it were for juniors, seniors, disabled, or any other group or carry any price tag they could dream up.
> 
> Congrats again on a great buck. If you are thinking about getting it mounted be sure to look for a taxidermist with experience in early-season deer. In 2011 I shot a nice 9 on opening day got it mounted. It still to this day probably the best looking mount that I have on the wall. The Short-haired mounts are something very special when done properly. Unfortunately the taxidermist who did mine is no longer in business to the general public.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the input Joe, being my biggest he was dropped at the taxi the next day. The guy I use I have used 2 other times. He's an hour away but does great work for an average price but has a short turnaround. Im getting a wall pedestal. Can't wait to get he back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Im totally elated with the buck I shot, it's my biggest, but you're right I've never shot a buck this early before so have never been in this situation. Months of hanging stands and trail cams to hit the desired finish before the rest of the state opens. I just never thought I would be done this early. I'm stoked just sort of not ready to be done if that makes sense.
> 
> Just ignore ken, he thinks he knows everyone's mind set and laughs and shakes his head if you disagree, he'll even troll other pa threads just to push his narcissistic agenda and then bring the issue back here to this thread to stroke his ego.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get where you are coming from, and it is certainly a bittersweet feeling. But, definitely do not look at all your preparation is for not, or you did it all and your season buck chasing is over already. Look at it as you did all that preparation and it PAID OFF REALLY FAST. All the prep you did paid off tremendously, do not look at it as you did all that work for a week and a half of hunting and that is it.

Also, you are in Lancaster, PA, correct? The Maryland border is about 45 minutes south of you. I do not know your time constraints, money situation, or any state gamelands in Maryland, but you could presumably try hunting maryland for bucks. Better than nothing, right?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

jacobh said:


> Hey u filled your buck tag Id be proud as a peacock!!! Enjoy it and take up some small game. If u know a child get him a mentor tag and take him out hunting. Plenty of time and different ways to enjoy it to count. Congrats again on a great buck


Thanks bud I really am stoked about him, I'm contemplating hunting MD during the rut, the only reasons I'm not rushing out now and getting a MD license is I'd hate feeling unprepared and going in blind on public land just hoping to find a good buck to chase for $150-$200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

KMiha said:


> I get where you are coming from, and it is certainly a bittersweet feeling. But, definitely do not look at all your preparation is for not, or you did it all and your season buck chasing is over already. Look at it as you did all that preparation and it PAID OFF REALLY FAST. All the prep you did paid off tremendously, do not look at it as you did all that work for a week and a half of hunting and that is it.
> 
> Also, you are in Lancaster, PA, correct? The Maryland border is about 45 minutes south of you. I do not know your time constraints, money situation, or any state gamelands in Maryland, but you could presumably try hunting maryland for bucks. Better than nothing, right?


Yeah I'm debating, I know of public land down there. Have only been to it once with a friend to film. It's about the same distance time wise as my pa spots. We'll see I have a few bills I wanna pay off first. Maybe by the end of Oct I'll bite the bullet and buy a MD license.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> Except in NY they have like 25% of the amount of hunters as PA and in general I would say lower quality of bucks, just because it works in one state doesn't mean it would work in every state. I find this talk of 2 buck tags in PA ludicrous. Want to shoot more deer hunt more states its simple and its fun


No idea. I've never hunted there. I have a client with sole permission on some really nice property that produces big bucks every year. He makes a point to drive the 6+ hours to hunt almost all three seasons if he has the tags to do it. I spoke to Forest (Reezen11) this morning about his spine-indexed arrows. He's heading out to hunt for the next 10 days or so and mentioned the herd is way down. Thoughts are nasty winters lately and he specifically mentioned the bear population.

I just see the wall mounts year after year from this property my client hunts and I can't wait to get invite to hunt this place with him.


----------



## msc6623

jlh42581 said:


> Either I am crazy or thats like a 1.5 year old with a massive rack. Id liet him go. That deer is unreal small.


You may be right about that though I have a few other pics of him where he does look a bit older. I thought the same thing when I first saw him. Huge rack for what seems to be a young deer. 

On the other hand there aren't many large deer in that whole area. I don't believe there are many food sources that promote large deer around there.

Not to mention, unfortunately not many bucks around that area make it much past 3 yo in the first place. So if I don't stick him I'm sure someone else wouldn't think twice about it. 

What do you do in a scenario like that?


----------



## nicko

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Yeah I'm debating, I know of public land down there. Have only been to it once with a friend to film. It's about the same distance time wise as my pa spots. We'll see I have a few bills I wanna pay off first. Maybe by the end of Oct I'll bite the bullet and buy a MD license.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is still a lot of season left in PA and a lot of others to hunt besides deer. Small game will open in October, fall turkey, grouse, waterfowl, etc. Not sure if you hunt public land but that would be a challenge worth trying if you have doe tags.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Either I am crazy or thats like a 1.5 year old with a massive rack. Id liet him go. That deer is unreal small.


You can't go by that,which is why it's almost impossible to age a deer on the hoof.Some deer are big and some aren't.My buddy's step son shot a massive 148" ten point a few years ago near Sinnemahoning on elk state forest that dressed out at 118lbs.The sent to the tooth away and the buck was 6.5 years old.I couldn't believe how small that deer was.I have no idea how old that deer actually is but it's not a 1.5 year old.


----------



## Ebaybow

I will be making use of the Sportsman's license/permit, brothers Smith an Wesson and Corbon/ Barnes ammo.
Look out deer!

Birdman


----------



## jlh42581

msc6623 said:


> You may be right about that though I have a few other pics of him where he does look a bit older. I thought the same thing when I first saw him. Huge rack for what seems to be a young deer.
> 
> On the other hand there aren't many large deer in that whole area. I don't believe there are many food sources that promote large deer around there.
> 
> Not to mention, unfortunately not many bucks around that area make it much past 3 yo in the first place. So if I don't stick him I'm sure someone else wouldn't think twice about it.
> 
> What do you do in a scenario like that?


I don't shoot because if I kill him he has zero chance. I've ate a lot of buck tags that I had opportunity to fill on deer I simply didn't care to kill. It doesn't bother me anymore. If I don't kill one I'm not thrilled but it doesn't change how I feel about hunting. Hell I've let doe's walk on the very last day with no tags filled. I love the hunt, the kill is just an added bonus. In the eyes of some it makes them not listen to what I say but it's no skin off my back.

You wanna shoot him? Do it!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> You can't go by that,which is why it's almost impossible to age a deer on the hoof.Some deer are big and some aren't.My buddy's step son shot a massive 148" ten point a few years ago near Sinnemahoning on elk state forest that dressed out at 118lbs.The sent to the tooth away and the buck was 6.5 years old.I couldn't believe how small that deer was.I have no idea how old that deer actually is but it's not a 1.5 year old.


Every feature of the deer in that pic looks young except his rack. It may be perspective but he looks fawn height.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

msc6623 said:


> You may be right about that though I have a few other pics of him where he does look a bit older. I thought the same thing when I first saw him. Huge rack for what seems to be a young deer.
> 
> On the other hand there aren't many large deer in that whole area. I don't believe there are many food sources that promote large deer around there.
> 
> Not to mention, unfortunately not many bucks around that area make it much past 3 yo in the first place. So if I don't stick him I'm sure someone else wouldn't think twice about it.
> 
> What do you do in a scenario like that?


If it would make you happy,shoot him.I think people put way too much thought into what they shoot.You have guys that won't shoot a doe with fawns but what difference does it make when over 90% of all adult does get bred.Chances are,every doe you shoot had fawns.There's not a thing in the world wrong with letting bucks get some age but In the end,If it makes you happy,shoot him.I caught the tail end of a hunting show last night where a guy killed a pretty small 5 point from box blind over a foodplot.At first he tried saying the buck was so old that it was going down hill.Then he tried justifying it by saying it had bad genetics and needed to be taken out of the herd.If you make a good shot and have a good hunt,why justify anything?It used to be more fulfilling when hunting was a hobby instead of a competition where people are afraid of the back lash when they shoot something.Last year I took my bow out three times the entire season because I concentrated on making sure my son was able to hunt every chance he got.He filled a couple tags and went out to sit with me one evening during the last week.We were just getting ready to climb down,actually my bow was on the ground,when my son spotted a big buck.I didn't see the deer but pulled my bow up and nocked an arrow anyway.I finally saw him when him and the doe he was following walked into an opening about 50 yards away.He was huge by my standards so I grunted at him but he just followed the doe up the hill.I was feeling kind dejected when my son pointed out another one following the the same trail.I grunted at him when he hit the same opening.He was a smaller and looked back in our direction.My son hit him with the can and he charged right in.I had to draw and practically shoot over his head but the shot was good and the deer piled up within 40 yards.It was probably a 2.5 year year old 8 point with decent mass and a 16.5" spread.It wasn't a monster and it would have been a good buck to let grow but the memory of that hunt will live on forever.I had no regrets and didn't care that the bigger one walked.Had I been by myself,I probably would have let him walk but never regretted shooting him for a minute.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Every feature of the deer in that pic looks young except his rack. It may be perspective but he looks fawn height.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I don't disagree but you can't accurately judge a deer's age by it's body size or it's rack.All of the nutrition goes into developing the body of a young deer,not into it's rack.Once the body catches up,the rack will follow.That's why late born fawns usually have a small set of spike their first year.I think it's just the angle of the picture.Pull the jaw bone on that deer and I'd bet he's at least 2.5 years old but you never really know until you do that.


----------



## Charman03

How did thread get hijacked into a two buck tag discussion. It's never going to happen, no need to hypothetically debate over it. 

Where are the hunting reports?


----------



## Ken 22

Charman03 said:


> How did thread get hijacked into a two buck tag discussion. It's never going to happen, no need to hypothetically debate over it.
> 
> Where are the hunting reports?


Because there was a guy oneshotdrop that killed a buck last week , and on another thread wishing he had another buck tag and saying he thinks Pa should go to a two buck state . He thinks we should have a draw after you kill your first buck , and thinks your second buck should be a mature deer . And all this will be run by the PGC, its some good reading .


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Geez, disappear to Wyoming for a week and a half and it takes me most of the day to catch up!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt, have you been sneaking onto the deer farm again?

Any idea how old this freak might be?


----------



## Mathias

I'm thinking 7+. I have 3 or 4 prior one side sheds, plus this year's pics. He shows very infrequently. I'm excited because he typically breaks off all the small points visible on his right antler in this pic. Little bit of velvet left too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Thanks for the input Joe, being my biggest he was dropped at the taxi the next day. The guy I use I have used 2 other times. He's an hour away but does great work for an average price but has a short turnaround. Im getting a wall pedestal. Can't wait to get he back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet it's going to look great!! Congrats again!

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's a cool deer 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Geez, disappear to Wyoming for a week and a half and it takes me most of the day to catch up!


Well...any luck?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The FREAKS come out a night......


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice lunch today with one heck of a guy...settled into the stand at 2:45 with a rare South wind. We shall see what we shall see.

Joe


----------



## msc6623

jlh42581 said:


> I don't shoot because if I kill him he has zero chance. I've ate a lot of buck tags that I had opportunity to fill on deer I simply didn't care to kill. It doesn't bother me anymore. If I don't kill one I'm not thrilled but it doesn't change how I feel about hunting. Hell I've let doe's walk on the very last day with no tags filled. I love the hunt, the kill is just an added bonus. In the eyes of some it makes them not listen to what I say but it's no skin off my back.
> 
> You wanna shoot him? Do it!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I certainly don't want this to turn into a pi**ing match about guys only shooting mature bucks. People can shoot whatever they please in my opinion as long as it's legal. And those of that hunt in most of southeastern PA on public land know how hard it is to have bucks get to a mature age with the hunting pressure in permitted areas (even though some defy the odds and stick around for a long time because they are smart). 

I haven't taken a buck in the last 2 seasons out of choice. I have had plenty of basket 6's and younger bucks in range. I am certainly not the guy that needs a buck to be over 130" to take either. When you see a buck in your mind that is a shooter then go for it. I do shoot quite a few doe every year for the simple fact that its healthy organic meat that isn't $8.99 a lb from the super market. I personally take every animal harvested from field to fork, and I enjoy that process just about as much as the actual hunt itself.

To be honest, I would be happy shooting doe and filling my freezer each year over hanging a trophy on my wall. I have been bow hunting since I was young and enjoy the time in the woods and the joy of the harvest more then the bragging rights of a big rack on the wall every season. 

I find a lot of people get hung up on many things that take away from the very basic reason we all love the challenge of bow hunting to begin with... I know I consider an afternoon of watching 2 bucks spare it out in late October with the wind in my face a successful hunt, without ever even drawing my bow.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Nice lunch today with one heck of a guy...settled into the stand at 2:45 with a rare South wind. We shall see what we shall see.
> 
> Joe


Yes, so rare it has kept me out of my target stand twice this season on days that I have available to hunt. F$%^& that south wind. Good luck Joe.


----------



## Applebag

msc6623 said:


> I certainly don't want this to turn into a pi**ing match about guys only shooting mature bucks. People can shoot whatever they please in my opinion as long as it's legal. And those of that hunt in most of southeastern PA on public land know how hard it is to have bucks get to a mature age with the hunting pressure in permitted areas (even though some defy the odds and stick around for a long time because they are smart).
> 
> I haven't taken a buck in the last 2 seasons out of choice. I have had plenty of basket 6's and younger bucks in range. I am certainly not the guy that needs a buck to be over 130" to take either. When you see a buck in your mind that is a shooter then go for it. I do shoot quite a few doe every year for the simple fact that its healthy organic meat that isn't $8.99 a lb from the super market. I personally take every animal harvested from field to fork, and I enjoy that process just about as much as the actual hunt itself.
> 
> To be honest, I would be happy shooting doe and filling my freezer each year over hanging a trophy on my wall. I have been bow hunting since I was young and enjoy the time in the woods and the joy of the harvest more then the bragging rights of a big rack on the wall every season.
> 
> I find a lot of people get hung up on many things that take away from the very basic reason we all love the challenge of bow hunting to begin with... I know I consider an afternoon of watching 2 bucks spare it out in late October with the wind in my face a successful hunt, without ever even drawing my bow.


Awesome post. I agree 100%. Post more often!


----------



## msc6623

jlh42581 said:


> Every feature of the deer in that pic looks young except his rack. It may be perspective but he looks fawn height.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I don't think that picture actually does his size any justice. I have a few more pics of him around where you can see he is much taller and filled out then a 5 point and some doe he's been palling around with.


----------



## jlh42581

msc6623 said:


> I don't think that picture actually does his size any justice. I have a few more pics of him around where you can see he is much taller and filled out then a 5 point and some doe he's been palling around with.


Then whack him if you want

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Well...any luck?


Not like you:embara: Congrats. I missed.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Not like you:embara: Congrats. I missed.


Thanks. Sorry it didn't work out for you. Took me 5 times to finally get it done. If my bull didn't freeze behind a couple lodge poles for 5 minutes, which gave me a bit of time to calm my nerves, I very well could have let one go over his back.


----------



## 12-Ringer

First three of the night just arrived...momma and her twin boys(buttons)










Joe


----------



## Squirrel

So far the weather looks cool but showers in my area Saturday for the regular opener. I will hunt light rain but not showers/storms. I just don't like the risk of losing bloodtrails, I am not afraid to get wet lol.


----------



## KylePA

All setup for a quick evening hunt. Have a good wind do so let's see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

It's raining in North Central right now

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck tonight guys.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck all


----------



## jlh42581

Called Hawk treestands on my drive to a school meeting about my new kickback helium stand having a spot rubbed almost through on the fabric seat. They're supposed to be sending me a whole new seat. We will see, relatively painless call. If it goes as planned they'll have a loyal customer as I own lots of their products but a rubbed raw seat on a $175 stand isn't awesome.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## perryhunter4

KMiha said:


> I get where you are coming from, and it is certainly a bittersweet feeling. But, definitely do not look at all your preparation is for not, or you did it all and your season buck chasing is over already. Look at it as you did all that preparation and it PAID OFF REALLY FAST. All the prep you did paid off tremendously, do not look at it as you did all that work for a week and a half of hunting and that is it.
> 
> Also, you are in Lancaster, PA, correct? The Maryland border is about 45 minutes south of you. I do not know your time constraints, money situation, or any state gamelands in Maryland, but you could presumably try hunting maryland for bucks. Better than nothing, right?



First, Oneshot..congrats on the buck kill and your biggest. That's an awesome feeling. I echo the gentleman's thoughts above. Maryland has a lot of public land and good deer populations, catch a few hunts down there. Or as JacobH said, take a young one out and try to get him/her on a buck....I bet that feeling would just as good your buck kill, if not better. You don't have to be done hunting yet that's for sure. But congrats again!


----------



## jtkratzer

Shot the broadheads tonight and pumped to be hammering the center of the target. Bought a wrist strap release about two weeks ago and really just wasn't happy or consistent with it, but wanted something I couldn't drop from the tree like my hinge. Pulled out the Carter Addiction and threw some D-loop and 550 cord on it for a lanyard around the wrist. Shooting that better than ever. Figuring the work with the hinge has paid off overall. Really looking forward to zipping these Black Hornet Ser-razors through some deer.


----------



## KylePA

Had a good night but slightly annoyed. Saw nothing til around 710 when I see a buck headed my way and close. No idea how I never heard him. He was on top of me before I know it at 20ish yards.


He figured something wasn't right and gave me the stare down seemingly looking through my snow camo bow glowing in the low light. He decided he had enough and backed up and disappeared as quietly as he came. 

He looked to be a respectable 8 with really long brows. Not good on scoring but somewhere in the 115ish range and definitely a shooter for me.

Was thinking of a new bow this might speed up the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha Kyle I have that for u too!!!


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Haha Kyle I have that for u too!!!


Looking for a Kuiu or Ninja E-35 or Synergy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

A white bow against a dimly lit dark background in low light might stick out.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2014/07/video-new-study-sheds-light-what-deer-see


----------



## jacobh

Haha ok don't have that


----------



## KylePA

nicko said:


> A white bow against a dimly lit dark background in low light might stick out.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2014/07/video-new-study-sheds-light-what-deer-see


Swear he was bugging out at the bow. I was able to stand up unnoticed but as soon as I was trying to draw and the bow came up the brakes went on. The snow camo really seems to glow in the low light. Looks like it's time to scour the classifieds don't really wanna bite bullet on new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Opener on the 1st looking a little wet so far. Sunday looks like a beautiful day. But... No Sunday Hunting...
What a STUPID law.


----------



## Applebag

4 days, 7 hours, 30 minutes until the big day!


----------



## jlh42581

Dip it

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Who the heck gets down at 6:15 pm and walks out at this time of year !!!!
#"&(-::;;$$&" !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

CBB said:


> Opener on the 1st looking a little wet so far. Sunday looks like a beautiful day. But... No Sunday Hunting...
> What a STUPID law.


I'll probably sit in the blind to stay dry Saturday morning. Hoping to get the better half of the 50% chance of rain.


----------



## primal-bow

KylePA said:


> Swear he was bugging out at the bow. I was able to stand up unnoticed but as soon as I was trying to draw and the bow came up the brakes went on. The snow camo really seems to glow in the low light. Looks like it's time to scour the classifieds don't really wanna bite bullet on new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe he saw the movement of you drawing back?


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Who the heck gets down at 6:15 pm and walks out at this time of year !!!!
> #"&(-::;;$$&" !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Probably the same clown who rolls in at 5:45 for an evening sit...he no longer hunts on the property I frequent...maybe he moved a few miles over in your direction...sorry about that....

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> Probably the same clown who rolls in at 5:45 for an evening sit...he no longer hunts on the property I frequent...maybe he moved a few miles over in your direction...sorry about that....
> 
> Joe


I was in upper Bucks county tonight. Beautiful night. A couple of great horned owls chatting it up from 4pm on. 
I should have know something was up when I did not see one deer by 6pm 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Man, These last few days were beautiful to be out in the woods, So of course they are calling for rain on Saturday. Ive been passing on going out the last 2 weeks because of getting stuff done at home. I hope it doesn't start that trend this year with rain every Saturday.


----------



## Matt Musto

I scored "Lucky" last night and it didn't ease any of my pain. I will post the score sheet here after I reveal it on the thread I made, asking for guesses.


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> I scored "Lucky" last night and it didn't ease any of my pain. I will post the score sheet here after I reveal it on the thread I made, asking for guesses.


Post up the score sheet . Saw the other thread , great looking buck !!


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> I scored "Lucky" last night and it didn't ease any of my pain. I will post the score sheet here after I reveal it on the thread I made, asking for guesses.


It's like pouring salt in your own wound!! I saw the other thread. Was it the dad or the kid that shot the buck?


----------



## Matt Musto

KMiha said:


> It's like pouring salt in your own wound!! I saw the other thread. Was it the dad or the kid that shot the buck?


It was the kid and that was me. He is 22 and I'm 41 lol. I could be his dad I guess


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Post up the score sheet . Saw the other thread , great looking buck !!


Ken, you and your brother have seen a lot of big deer. What is your guess on this deer? I also know that this buck is at least 5.5 for sure. I have 2013 pics and I passed him on opening morning that year. I thought he was 2.5 in 2013


----------



## jacobh

Matt tell the boy congrats that's a great buck!!!


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> Ken, you and your brother have seen a lot of big deer. What is your guess on this deer? I also know that this buck is at least 5.5 for sure. I have 2013 pics and I passed him on opening morning that year. I thought he was 2.5 in 2013


Matt, can u post a picture up on this thread ?


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Matt, can u post a picture up on this thread ?


The velvet pic is from July 5th


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> The velvet pic is from July 5th


I would say low 140's


----------



## Charman03

143-145


----------



## Matt Musto

I'll preface this saying I have scored a lot of bucks from friends and my own. I scored a buck that I had entered into Pope and Young and was only off by an 1 4/8" from the official scorer. I'm not and official, but I know what I'm doing enough to get pretty close.


----------



## jtkratzer

What's the typical loss over the 60 day drying period? Just curious. Only had one buck scored.


----------



## Ken 22

jtkratzer said:


> What's the typical loss over the 60 day drying period? Just curious. Only had one buck scored.


Between 2% and 3% , not a big deal .


----------



## nicko

You're torturing yourself Matt. 

That's a great buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

I think that 2 3/8" kicker shouldn't be added into Column 1. That would nock that off of both scores, correct?


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> You're torturing yourself Matt.
> 
> That's a great buck.


Yeah, just when I was starting to get over it ha ha. I've only hunted 3 deer in my life that were near this caliber. I may never see another 8 that big. It's amazing how lucky and smart deer need to be to get this big and old. I still have a 140" ten to hunt as far as I know, maybe he is bigger than I am estimating too. Just need a lot of luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

If I look at this correctly it reads a 160" gross score? See what I mean about the conservative self-score - I'd be elated if I scored him in the 130's and an official scorer put him at 160". Great buck!

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> If I look at this correctly it reads a 160" gross score? See what I mean about the conservative self-score - I'd be elated if I scored him in the 130's and an official scorer put him at 160". Great buck!
> 
> Joe


I was thinking 152" when I saw the kill pics and 148" from the velvet in July. I'm interested in the official score to see how close I got. I don't think I can be that far off though.


----------



## Ken 22

Matt Musto said:


> I was thinking 152" when I saw the kill pics and 148" from the velvet in July. I'm interested in the official score to see how close I got. I don't think I can be that far off though.


I texted my brother told him to look at the picture he texted me back and said mid 150's , I told him no way . I told him mid 140's , well he was right


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> I texted my brother told him to look at the picture he texted me back and said mid 150's , I told him no way . I told him mid 140's , well he was right


Atta boy Bob! when does he head to Ohio?


----------



## dougell

Let it go Matt.It will drive you nuts lol?.About 6 years ago,I had a bachelor group of 4 really big bucks nailed down.One was a huge 11 point.The spot was a good funnel but it couldn't be hunted on a west wind but I finally got a chance on the first Friday morning.They came through within range but I never really had a good shot.These bucks were consistant and I knew I'd get a chance so I didn't push it.Unfortunately,that was the last time I saw them for almost a month.I couldn't hunt two of the last three Saturdays of the season so I ended up shooting a 15" 8 point one morning before work during the last week of Oct.A buddy told me he saw that 11 point cross the road about 2.5 miles from that spot a week later.I had a dmap tag for that area so I went in to kill a doe the second to last Saturday.Just after daylight,that 11 point came in and rubbed a tree and worked a scrape less than 12 yards from me and never knew I was there.Two days later a friend of mine killed him in that same area.I was happy for the guy but that deer still haunts me.I'm not a bonafide trophy hunter and I'm usually satisfied with a decent 8 point,However,when I shot that smaller buck,it was the first time I ever had regret the moment I released the arrow.

The very next year I killed a bigger 8 point on the last Thursday of Oct.Two days later while out to fill a DMAP tag,one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the woods walked past at less than 15 yards.I never even knew that buck was around and I found his remains that spring not 60 yards from the tree I was in.I pretty sure he was lost during rifle season.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Let it go Matt.It will drive you nuts lol?.About 6 years ago,I had a bachelor group of 4 really big bucks nailed down.One was a huge 11 point.The spot was a good funnel but it couldn't be hunted on a west wind but I finally got a chance on the first Friday morning.They came through within range but I never really had a good shot.These bucks were consistant and I knew I'd get a chance so I didn't push it.Unfortunately,that was the last time I saw them for almost a month.I couldn't hunt two of the last three Saturdays of the season so I ended up shooting a 15" 8 point one morning before work during the last week of Oct.A buddy told me he saw that 11 point cross the road about 2.5 miles from that spot a week later.I had a dmap tag for that area so I went in to kill a doe the second to last Saturday.Just after daylight,that 11 point came in and rubbed a tree and worked a scrape less than 12 yards from me and never knew I was there.Two days later a friend of mine killed him in that same area.I was happy for the guy but that deer still haunts me.I'm not a bonafide trophy hunter and I'm usually satisfied with a decent 8 point,However,when I shot that smaller buck,it was the first time I ever had regret the moment I released the arrow.
> 
> The very next year I killed a bigger 8 point on the last Thursday of Oct.Two days later while out to fill a DMAP tag,one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the woods walked past at less than 15 yards.I never even knew that buck was around and I found his remains that spring not 60 yards from the tree I was in.I pretty sure he was lost during rifle season.


I'm actually starting to be happy for the kid. He is the one that owns the camp up in the Quehanna Wilds and I have hunted up there with his family a few times. I'm FINALLY ready to move on and try and get a few deer for myself. 

Gonna hunt tonight. Not expecting much but I need to do some surveillance as I have been hearing the trespassing is up big time. My buddy also found out that he and I were not the only people hunting him (obviously) but more people than we thought are now dropping back to punt on a target buck.


----------



## EXsystem

Congrats that's a nice one.


----------



## Mathias

My first sit for "the Freak". 20 yards from my stand I bumped a bedded giant. Never saw him before. Bummer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Goodluck Mathias! I'm out for my first hunt in Pa, southern 5c, got in around 3 o'clock. Nice to be in the woods!


----------



## Mathias

Agreed, a bit too warm but we'll take it!
Good luck as well...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> It was the kid and that was me. He is 22 and I'm 41 lol. I could be his dad I guess


Lol I thought he was like 16-18. Don't tell him that I guess, maybe it's just the picture. 

That is one heck of a buck though, 150+ 8 point. Wow is really all I can say.m

Good luck to all those out this evening. I'll be in a grad class.


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck Mathias and Dave!
At school with my daughter. 


Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Anyone still planning to go out in 5B on Saturday with 70% chance of rain, thunder, and the rain in the morning and evening?


----------



## abrenneman

jtkratzer said:


> Anyone still planning to go out in 5B on Saturday with 70% chance of rain, thunder, and the rain in the morning and evening?


I'll be a little north in 4c


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> Anyone still planning to go out in 5B on Saturday with 70% chance of rain, thunder, and the rain in the morning and evening?


Pop is heading to 3A for the entire opening week. He'll behunting in 3A and 2H...

me I'll be here hopefully getting a bead on a buck for my son.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

abrenneman said:


> I'll be a little north in 4c


I have a doe tag for 4C. Might hunt some game lands or a private property in Schuylkill County if I get an invite.


----------



## Mathias

I'll be sitting on my clover plot in 3C.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

A buddy's son called me earlier asked if he could sit my new evergreen stand at a property he and his dad hunt too. Told him to go for it. Just texted he shot a buck.. .

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Mathias said:


> A buddy's son called me earlier asked if he could sit my new evergreen stand at a property he and his dad hunt too. Told him to go for it. Just texted he shot a buck.. .
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Cool. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## jacobh

Awesome Mathias post pics when u get em


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Had a little 4 point come in. Saw a few does , but well out of range.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> A buddy's son called me earlier asked if he could sit my new evergreen stand at a property he and his dad hunt too. Told him to go for it. Just texted he shot a buck.. .
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sweet! Going to post pictures?


----------



## Mathias

Just heard from dad. Tracked 80-100 yards into thick stuff and bumped it once on the way. Hoping for an early am recovery.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> Just heard from dad. Tracked 80-100 yards into thick stuff and bumped it once on the way. Hoping for an early am recovery.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Where was it hit ? Any idea ?? Hope it was not liver hit , them jumping it thats not good . Hope they find it, good luck .


----------



## Mathias

Not sure Ken. Kid said it was a good looking hit, did not pass through however. He saw the arrow sticking out. He's a great kid, very good shot. Last seen going into briar choked evergreens. My bet is its there in morning 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> Just heard from dad. Tracked 80-100 yards into thick stuff and bumped it once on the way. Hoping for an early am recovery.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Where was it hit ? Any idea ?? Hope it was not liver hit , them jumping it thats not good . Hope they find it, good luck .


----------



## jlh42581

My day got exciting this morning. 

My other passion is bass fishing. I received an email that I won 9th place in the tacklewarehouse fantasy fishing league for BASS. They'll be sending me $1500 in new gear Friday. I was 200 points off from winning the boat.

Last year I took 5th place in the FLW fantasy fishing tacklewarehouse league. That brought me $1800 in free gear.

In 12 months I've won $3300 in free PREMIUM bass gear. My boat was loaded before the first win. I've got a Walmart bin already filled that is full of new baits. Now I'm gonna fill a second.

My wife said "if you buy ANYTHING tackle wise for bass fishing for the next five years I will scream."

I might have enough gear to fish bass the rest of my life. I'll probably sell some of it here at some point and buy the exact stuff I want. I know what baits I really like by now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> Not sure Ken. Kid said it was a good looking hit, did not pass through however. He saw the arrow sticking out. He's a great kid, very good shot. Last seen going into briar choked evergreens. My bet is its there in morning
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Brother said he sent you a text . He said if they need help give him a shout he would be glad to help .


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Ken. I can't be there, prior appointment scheduled. I'll text him. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Ken 22 said:


> Brother said he sent you a text . He said if they need help give him a shout he would be glad to help .


Tell your bro we miss seeing him post around here and Goodluck in Ohio.


----------



## Applebag

Charman03 said:


> Tell your bro we miss seeing him post around here and Goodluck in Ohio.


X2. Pope is one of us. The season isn't the same without him! Hope they let him back soon.


----------



## KMiha

Applebag said:


> X2. Pope is one of us. The season isn't the same without him! Hope they let him back soon.


Yeah, usually it's only for a week or two for most users. Why this one has gone on for as long as it has is kind of odd. The only person I know that seems to have a permanent ban is prince or whatever. 

Anyway. Mathias, if they backed off that buck right away there is a decent chance he did not run too far. Ive heard of people bumping fatally wounded deer, backing out, and find the deer the next day within a 100 yards or so of where they bumped it. Of cojrse, every situation is different.


----------



## Billy H

Bob is doing well. He has put a doe on the ground so far this year and has some great bucks on cam both local and Ohio. I think he is banned forever. Not sure why so harsh,meanwhile guys like mossymo blatantly break the rules weekly and don't even get a warning.


----------



## Mathias

I agree, bring him back.


----------



## Mathias

Found it short while ago several yards from where they stopped for the evening 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> Found it short while ago several yards from where they stopped for the evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Glad they found him !! Congrats to the hunter .


----------



## Mathias

He's happy, I'm happy for him. 16yo with a hectic sport schedule.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> He's happy, I'm happy for him. 16yo with a hectic sport schedule.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's good, congrats for the kid.


----------



## jacobh

Tell the kid congrats on a fine buck. Good for u sharing your spot!!


----------



## davydtune

Awesome!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice - congrats to the kid.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Glad to see they found him. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## fap1800

Very nice buck for a 16yo!


----------



## tca126

That's an awesome ending. I'm happy they did the right thing and backed out. Definitely a good learning experience for all. Congrats and kudos to Mathias for sharing his spot.


----------



## PSU Joe

Happy the recovered that deer for the boy. I bet he is all smiles! Hoping the rain holds off long enough tonight to get a sit in. Looking close right now.


----------



## Squirrel

Scouting a new spot today. This little buck was on its feet at 10am. It better smarten up fast, it didn't even seem to care I was so close. It just stopped while I took the picture then walked away.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> I'll be sitting on my clover plot in 3C.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This weekend I will be sitting on a gasline full of clover in 3B hoping to fill a doe tag. Weather looks iffy for the rest of the week/weekend.


----------



## Casper053

Weather looks iffy in 4D where I am at best. Wind should be decent. Going to play it by ear until then.


----------



## abrenneman

Squirrel said:


> Scouting a new spot today. This little buck was on its feet at 10am. It better smarten up fast, it didn't even seem to care I was so close. It just stopped while I took the picture then walked away.


I have photos of an identical one in 4c! Same thing.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to the young hunter. Good to see a successful recovery Matt.


----------



## Squirrel

abrenneman said:


> I have photos of an identical one in 4c! Same thing.


This one is in 2C. I expected it to bolt any second but it just didn't care lol.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Pop is heading to 3A for the entire opening week. He'll behunting in 3A and 2H...
> 
> me I'll be here hopefully getting a bead on a buck for my son.
> 
> Joe


I'll be looking forward to updates as to how your dad does up there Joe. *GOOD LUCK BRUCE!!!*


----------



## Mathias

Myself, along with probably everyone else has been begging for rain for months.

I knew it would happen as soon as the season was upon us.

The forecast for 3C looks better than home, 5C, where it's now 80% chance of t-storms. Of course, it's subject to change on a daily if not hourly basis.

I'm happy that I have 2 target bucks close to home. I need to strike while the iron's hot, once they begin moving……..


----------



## Matt Musto

Got out for a 2 hour sit last night. The mock scrape I made was still bare and I could see the wet spot from the magnum dripper, so that is working. Could not tell if it was hit by anything but I will pull the card in another week. I saw one small buck and a fox. I did see a guy in street clothes a hundred yards away walk through the field and into the woods. He emerged with a trail camera Trespassers piss me off!

This is the little fella I saw. Needs 3 more years


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Got out for a 2 hour sit last night. The mock scrape I made was still bare and I could see the wet spot from the magnum dripper, so that is working. Could not tell if it was hit by anything but I will pull the card in another week. I saw one small buck and a fox. I did see a guy in street clothes a hundred yards away walk through the field and into the woods. He emerged with a trail camera Trespassers piss me off!
> 
> This is the little fella I saw. Needs 3 more years


I thought you were hunting public land, was I mistaken?

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> I thought you were hunting public land, was I mistaken?
> 
> Joe


No Joe, I hunt all private land. I do hunt public up north. I have a few spots between 3-10 acres.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Trying to decide whether to go out or not - my wife said, "didn't you spend all that money on rain gear" ... I guess she has a point. Weighing my options at this point.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> No Joe, I hunt all private land. I do hunt public up north. I have a few spots between 3-10 acres.


My bad - I was wondering about the trespassing reference. Hard to be believe the guy is brazen enough to run cams on private property. Think it would be easier to catch him going and out checking a cam than it would be sneaking in to hunt, at least hunting he's hopefully camouflaged????

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Presently, weather.com has Central Bucks with a light rain in the morning. That's doable for a stand with the canopies still up. If the forecast changes for a more steady rain then I'll just break out the blind. I need to cure my elk hangover and the only way for that is getting out as often as I can.


----------



## Mathias

I believe this is the buck that was bedded by my stand yesterday, only bigger. This pic is from last mid-November, he was only around for a few days. A buddy saw him 'guarding' a doe that was lying in the field across the street in the pre-dawn hour. I got the pic that night.
View attachment 4869314


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Trying to decide whether to go out or not - my wife said, "didn't you spend all that money on rain gear" ... I guess she has a point. Weighing my options at this point.
> 
> Joe


Tree umbrella works great .


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> My bad - I was wondering about the trespassing reference. Hard to be believe the guy is brazen enough to run cams on private property. Think it would be easier to catch him going and out checking a cam than it would be sneaking in to hunt, at least hunting he's hopefully camouflaged????
> 
> Joe


Yeah, I'm the only person with permission to hunt. Evidently, Lucky and the big ten created some added pressure this season. Did not help that 6 bucks that would be considered shooters by most people, were frequently in the beans well before dark on a semi-busy road. I had a feeling there was going to be people sneaking in for a chance at one of them.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> I believe this is the buck that was bedded by my stand yesterday, only bigger. This pic is from last mid-November, he was only around for a few days. A buddy saw him 'guarding' a doe that was lying in the field across the street in the pre-dawn hour. I got the pic that night.
> View attachment 4869314


Pig of a buck. Hope you didn't run him off.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Presently, weather.com has Central Bucks with a light rain in the morning. That's doable for a stand with the canopies still up. If the forecast changes for a more steady rain then I'll just break out the blind. I need to cure my elk hangover and the only way for that is getting out as often as I can.


Ha ha! My 'elk hangover' consists of hopefully my son having enough time Saturday evening for my Dad to take him while I am out of state, giving up opening weekend to celebrate my anniversary:angel:

Can't say I'm not going to miss it, but there are some things more important. Good luck to all that are getting out this weekend!


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Ha ha! My 'elk hangover' consists of hopefully my son having enough time Saturday evening for my Dad to take him while I am out of state, giving up opening weekend to celebrate my anniversary:angel:
> 
> Can't say I'm not going to miss it, but there are some things more important. Good luck to all that are getting out this weekend!


I hear ya. The 10-year is scheduled for the opening week of rifle. It was a little tough, but then I remembered that the missus put up with the boys (7 & 3) for 12 days while I was gallivanting in WY's elk timber. 

I swear...elk hunting might be the pinnacle of this disease. My buddy and I are already onto planning 2017.


----------



## wyrnutz

Really want to get out. Don't want to be "that guy" getting on stand at 5:30-6 pm on public land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> Tree umbrella works great .


Yep and I do have a couple - some of the best buck I have seen from stand were spotted on days like today with intermittent light rain throughout the day. I didn't get out though, have to tend to a few things at home. Looking at the forecast for the rest of the week, I probably should have gotten out.

Joe


----------



## nicko

In for the evening shift on public land. The are I hunt never has cars parked at it so I don't have to worry about a late arrival. I only see deer in the last hour at this spot so 2-3 hour sits don't make much sense.

A friend of ours was hunting the same public land on Saturday where I am right now (he was hunting from a treestand). As he was in his stand, he started to not feel good and realized he was having a heart attack. Fortunately (or unfortunately) he knew what was happening because this was his 2nd heart attack. He was able to get himself down from his stand and waited for the EMTs to find him. They had to track him by his phone. They got to him, got him out, and he was out of the hospital and back home on Monday. He was very lucky but he won't be if his wife catches him smoking again which he had started up even after having had one attack.


----------



## nicko

So sundown tonight was at 6:49 and the wind and rain started kicking up at 6:25. By 6:30, the rain was more than I wanted to sit through and I decided to call it quits but not before taking a walk to see if anything was up on it's feet. I walked about 100 yards from my hedgerow ground blind spot and slowly turned a corner to see the ass-end of a deer in the open strip with it's head down and feeding. Screened by ground brush, I was able to stalk to within 25 yards of the deer and could see it was a first-year deer with a short stubby nose and small body. I knew a deer that age had to have an older doe with it so I crouched and waited. At this point, I was getting soaked and the wind was at my back. I could see the small one definitely caught my wind but I waited. Soon, the mother emerged from the hedgerow but both deer at this point were getting skittish. I had the larger one at 30 yards but quartering away too hard for my liking. 

A spot-and-stalk deer on public land is still one of my goals. Getting closer.


----------



## jacobh

Sounds like a great night Nick. Keep at it brother


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> In for the evening shift on public land. The are I hunt never has cars parked at it so I don't have to worry about a late arrival. I only see deer in the last hour at this spot so 2-3 hour sits don't make much sense.
> 
> A friend of ours was hunting the same public land on Saturday where I am right now (he was hunting from a treestand). As he was in his stand, he started to not feel good and realized he was having a heart attack. Fortunately (or unfortunately) he knew what was happening because this was his 2nd heart attack. He was able to get himself down from his stand and waited for the EMTs to find him. They had to track him by his phone. They got to him, got him out, and he was out of the hospital and back home on Monday. He was very lucky but he won't be if his wife catches him smoking again which he had started up even after having had one attack.


i wish you're friend the best of luck. quieting smoking is very hard to do.


----------



## wyrnutz

Nick
Glad to hear your friend made it out okay. 
Sounds like you had a great night in the woods. 
Smoking is a tough one , my dad could not quit even with 2 rounds against cancer in 20 years. Died at 56. 
I hope he finds his way through 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6bloodychunks

in reply to the "quitting smoking" thing.


i quit smoking a year and a half ago thanks to vaping. 

it was truly a life saving decision. 

and the amazing part, i went from smoking almost 2 packs a day for 25+years ,to completely quitting in just 4 days :mg:

and haven't had even the slightest craving since,
i can be around smokers and it bothers me,
but not because i want one,
its because i hate the smell now lol


----------



## primal-bow

6bloodychunks said:


> in reply to the "quitting smoking" thing.
> 
> 
> i quit smoking a year and a half ago thanks to vaping.
> 
> it was truly a life saving decision.
> 
> and the amazing part, i went from smoking almost 2 packs a day for 25+years ,to completely quitting in just 4 days :mg:
> 
> and haven't had even the slightest craving since,
> i can be around smokers and it bothers me,
> but not because i want one,
> its because i hate the smell now lol


so vaping helps people to quiet?


----------



## 6bloodychunks

primal-bow said:


> so vaping helps people to quiet?





hahahahahahaha yes


----------



## Ken 22

If anyone is out this morning deer are moving !! Love these rainy mornings . Good luck !


----------



## KMiha

primal-bow said:


> so vaping helps people to quiet?


That's what the original intent was I believe. Unfortunately, many just switch to those and I remember a couple years ago some government agency, the FDA maybe, saying they still found chemicals in the stuff that is "linked" (what isn't these days) to cancer.


----------



## Charman03

Ken 22 said:


> If anyone is out this morning deer are moving !! Love these rainy mornings . Good luck !


Not around these parts. Raining pretty hard


----------



## Ken 22

Charman03 said:


> Not around these parts. Raining pretty hard



perfect morning here in 5C


----------



## TauntoHawk

Still haven't made it out yet in PA, did make it to NY for Bear last weekend but only saw 1 bear (27yds) but it wasn't the size I was looking for so it got a pass. I did however see a pile of deer every sit with 7 different bucks and 2 or 3 of them shooters inside my standards. So I will go back there this weekend for Archery rather than hunt PA because I think a got a bead on what they are doing


----------



## Charman03

Ken 22 said:


> perfect morning here in 5C



Rain just let up at 945 and a bunch of does moving


----------



## fap1800

Any of you guys out there have experience with the Bowtech RPM? From what I can tell, it's a pretty solid rig. I've always been a BT fan going back to the days of the Allegiance and Tribute, but have never shot any of BT's latest bows. My current rig is a 2013 Elite Hunter, which I love.


----------



## jacobh

Fap I had a RPM. Nice bow for sure but they did have limb issues. If your not too worried about that the bow is a great shooter for sure. I too was a Bowtech guy and loved the allegiance. If your looking at new bows check out the xpedition lineup. Grips similar to bowtech


----------



## Squirrel

fap1800 said:


> Any of you guys out there have experience with the Bowtech RPM? From what I can tell, it's a pretty solid rig. I've always been a BT fan going back to the days of the Allegiance and Tribute, but have never shot any of BT's latest bows. My current rig is a 2013 Elite Hunter, which I love.


I had one, I liked it a lot. I had mine set at 58lbs and killed a buck at 22 yards. I know some BT's have limb issues but I kind of regret selling that bow. I liked it more than the BT Experience I had before it.


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Fap I had a RPM. Nice bow for sure but they did have limb issues. If your not too worried about that the bow is a great shooter for sure. I too was a Bowtech guy and loved the allegiance. If your looking at new bows check out the xpedition lineup. Grips similar to bowtech





Squirrel said:


> I had one, I liked it a lot. I had mine set at 58lbs and killed a buck at 22 yards. I know some BT's have limb issues but I kind of regret selling that bow. I liked it more than the BT Experience I had before it.


By limb issues, are you referring to the flaking or is it failure all together. Thanks for the feedback. My Hunter is 80lbs. She draws nice, but let's be honest, you don't need 80lbs...even for elk.

Edit...never mind. I read a few threads on the limb failure issues.


----------



## Squirrel

I owned 3 Bowtech's in a row and never had a problem. But there does seem to be a lot of broken Bowtech's here on AT. I don't really see that nearly as much on other forums though.


----------



## abrenneman

Really hoping for no storms Saturday! Don't like being in a metal stand with lightning!


----------



## jacobh

They're known for both. The one I had had flaking. Never had one fail on me but did have bad flaking. I have seen some that failed though online. Take it for what it's worth


QUOTE=fap1800;1095113346]By limb issues, are you referring to the flaking or is it failure all together. Thanks for the feedback. My Hunter is 80lbs. She draws nice, but let's be honest, you don't need 80lbs...even for elk.

Edit...never mind. I read a few threads on the limb failure issues.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Squirrel said:


> I owned 3 Bowtech's in a row and never had a problem. But there does seem to be a lot of broken Bowtech's here on AT. I don't really see that nearly as much on other forums though.


The BTs are NOTORIOUS for limb issues, especially the Destroyer series - I cannot even begin to tell you how many limbs I've replaced for folks shooting that particular series. Of most consistent failure were the top limb end, often cracking/splintering in the cam cut-out. 

I know a few guys who swear by them, guess its just like everything else in life, what works for you...

Joe


----------



## Squirrel

12-Ringer said:


> The BTs are NOTORIOUS for limb issues, especially the Destroyer series - I cannot even begin to tell you how many limbs I've replaced for folks shooting that particular series. Of most consistent failure were the top limb end, often cracking/splintering in the cam cut-out.
> 
> I know a few guys who swear by them, guess its just like everything else in life, what works for you...
> 
> Joe


I wasn't saying they don't or didn't have a problem. I didn't mention the Destroyer because between the limbs breaking and shallow cams on the 2010 model, everybody knows they were a disaster. He also wasn't asking about the Destroyer, but the RPM. I was also just pointing out due to the larger number of members here on AT you see broken Bowtech's more than other forums.


----------



## fap1800

Squirrel said:


> I wasn't saying they don't or didn't have a problem. I didn't mention the Destroyer because between the limbs breaking and shallow cams on the 2010 model, everybody knows they were a disaster. He also wasn't asking about the Destroyer, but the RPM. I was also just pointing out due to the larger number of members here on AT you see broken Bowtech's more than other forums.


It looks like the RPM has had some isolated incidents with limb failure, but it doesn't look like anything to be too concerned about. This purchase would be NIB with a the open warranty card. Kinda low risk especially for the price. I pulled the trigger. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## jacobh

FAP by no means was I bashing them. Bowtech has always been good to me. Just letting u know so u were aware that it was a possibility. That was all. Congrats on the rig


----------



## dougell

I had an 08 Tribute that was trouble free.My buddy is still using that bow and is hunting elk in Montanna with it right now.


----------



## jacobh

Doug in 08 did they still have the invelvet finish? Man if they'd go back to that I'd be all over the bowtechs again


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> FAP by no means was I bashing them. Bowtech has always been good to me. Just letting u know so u were aware that it was a possibility. That was all. Congrats on the rig


Oh, no. That wasn't what I was inferring at all. I was aware of the limb flaking issues as well as the Destroyer limbs that Joe mentioned. I just wanted some input on the newer split limb models. I haven't purchased a new bow since the Hoyt Katera came out. Lol! The price was right so I went for it. I prolly don't even need the RPM since I have the Hunter and a Tribute that I just rebuilt with Rev cams. Impulse really.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Doug in 08 did they still have the invelvet finish? Man if they'd go back to that I'd be all over the bowtechs again


I have no idea what that is lol.It was the only bowtech I ever owned.There was nothing special about the finish that I can remember.


----------



## wyrnutz

I miss my '08 allegiance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Ok just didn't want it taken as I was bashing. I like the split limbs. That's where my chipping was though and they're pretty sharp edges so u may get a little splintering like the Hoyts are known for but they're nice. I like them better then solid limbs


QUOTE=fap1800;1095118130]Oh, no. That wasn't what I was inferring at all. I was aware of the limb flaking issues as well as the Destroyer limbs that Joe mentioned. I just wanted some input on the newer split limb models. I haven't purchased a new bow since the Hoyt Katera came out. Lol! The price was right so I went for it. I prolly don't even need the RPM since I have the Hunter and a Tribute that I just rebuilt with Rev cams. Impulse really.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jtkratzer

Trouble free D350 owner here.


----------



## yetihunter1

i shot an 07 tribute last year and it performed flawlessly! Just had to give the bow back this year to my friend who loaned it to me...and I fell inlove with my prime!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Squirrel said:


> I wasn't saying they don't or didn't have a problem. I didn't mention the Destroyer because between the limbs breaking and shallow cams on the 2010 model, everybody knows they were a disaster. He also wasn't asking about the Destroyer, but the RPM. I was also just pointing out due to the larger number of members here on AT you see broken Bowtech's more than other forums.


I got ya...I saw he asked about the RPM and wasn't insinuating all BTs are bad. I can tell you from first hand experience the BT Customer Sevice was at one time horrendous...that time just happened to coincide with the Destroyer series failures.

It's probably the one major manufacture who gets the poorest ratings across the boards when it comes to customer service. Anyone can have a problem with any piece of equipment from any manufacturer. IMHO what separates the good companies are those who take care of the problems. 

Maybe they've changed some as I really haven't looked back at them in some time.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Not only is he a stud rookie quarter back for the future Superbowl Champion Philadelphia Eagles, He is a bowhunter and avid duck hunter.


----------



## primal-bow

6bloodychunks said:


> hahahahahahaha yes


pm me.

about how it helps?


----------



## jtkratzer

Matt Musto said:


> Not only is he a stud rookie quarter back for the future Superbowl Champion Philadelphia Eagles, He is a bowhunter and avid duck hunter.


That's awesome. Wonder where he hunted. Guessing with his schedule and time restrictions, it was a guided hunt. Not judging, but awesome to see it was a bow hunt.


----------



## Matt Musto

jtkratzer said:


> That's awesome. Wonder where he hunted. Guessing with his schedule and time restrictions, it was a guided hunt. Not judging, but awesome to see it was a bow hunt.


I think he said it was in North Dakota where he is from.

My best friends father is president ofCumberland County College in South Jersey. Evidently he hunts ducks down there and is very visible in the local diner and the Wawa, talking with fans and signing autographs, etc. Seems like we finally got lucky with a great QB and all around good guy at the helm for hopefully the next 15 years.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I think he said it was in North Dakota where he is from.
> 
> My best friends father is president ofCumberland County College in South Jersey. Evidently he hunts ducks down there and is very visible in the local diner and the Wawa, talking with fans and signing autographs, etc. Seems like we finally got lucky with a great QB and all around good guy at the helm for hopefully the next 15 years.


Did you hear that Wentz got the call from Pederson that he was being promoted to starting QB in a cornfield hunting geese in Jersey?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Not only is he a stud rookie quarter back for the future Superbowl Champion Philadelphia Eagles, He is a bowhunter and avid duck hunter.


At least we know he's keeping his accuracy up, even on the bye week:wink:I could be mistaken, but I think I read he shot the buck in South Dakota, he is from North Dakota. We're on the bye this week and he headed home to be part of Homecoming and do a little hunting with his family.

So far the kid is doing just about everything right - he picked apart that Pittsburgh defense like a seasoned vet...I sure hope the tides in Philly football are turning away from the damage that CK wrecked on this town. How awesome would it be if we meet Minnesota in week 7 and we're both undefeated Carson v. Sam....now that's some PTF right there.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Never to early to start thinking about the training courses if you have youngsters or interested newbies. Around here the classes fill up fast, but I would very much recommend going in person as opposed to the new virtual opportunities being offered. We have become such a society of convenience, our youth sit behind enough screens, they don't need to complete the hunter safety course behind one - kind of oxymoronic if you ask me....

http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Hunt...=ArcheryDeerHTE&utm_medium=email#.VsYXfssUVhE

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> Never to early to start thinking about the training courses if you have youngsters or interested newbies. Around here the classes fill up fast, but I would very much recommend going in person as opposed to the new virtual opportunities being offered. We have become such a society of convenience, our youth sit behind enough screens, they don't need to complete the hunter safety course behind one - kind of oxymoronic if you ask me....
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Hunt...=ArcheryDeerHTE&utm_medium=email#.VsYXfssUVhE
> 
> Joe


I agree with you 100%.I tried registering my son for a bowhunter ed class that was the day before he turned 11.They wouldn't let me register him and they only had two other people signed up for it.


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> Not only is he a stud rookie quarter back for the future Superbowl Champion Philadelphia Eagles, He is a bowhunter and avid duck hunter.


I saw this earlier. Anyone else notice it is a left handed bow? A Bowtech too, how ironic with the current conversation about bowtechs. 

And the bow is definitely not upside down. Ambidextrous? Eye dominance? Just found that interesting because we all know he throws it right handed.


----------



## Squirrel

12-Ringer said:


> I got ya...I saw he asked about the RPM and wasn't insinuating all BTs are bad. I can tell you from first hand experience the BT Customer Sevice was at one time horrendous...that time just happened to coincide with the Destroyer series failures.
> 
> It's probably the one major manufacture who gets the poorest ratings across the boards when it comes to customer service. Anyone can have a problem with any piece of equipment from any manufacturer. IMHO what separates the good companies are those who take care of the problems.
> 
> Maybe they've changed some as I really haven't looked back at them in some time.
> 
> Joe


Sorry if it seemed I was arguing with you, not the case at all. I respect your opinion, just like I do everybody's here. Fap I think you will really like the 360, I really liked mine and tried to buy a 50lb one when I needed to drop down in bow weight this year after surgery, but it got sold before I could buy it. I don't think I would buy a BTX with all the failures I've seen posted though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Squirrel said:


> Sorry if it seemed I was arguing with you, not the case at all. I respect your opinion, just like I do everybody's here. Fap I think you will really like the 360, I really liked mine and tried to buy a 50lb one when I needed to drop down in bow weight this year after surgery, but it got sold before I could buy it. I don't think I would buy a BTX with all the failures I've seen posted though.


No worries I didn't think you were arguing, but did realize I should have clarified my comments.


----------



## pops423

Matt Musto said:


> I think that 2 3/8" kicker shouldn't be added into Column 1. That would nock that off of both scores, correct?


He's correct

Great buck!


----------



## nicko

Glad my car is getting inspected today because it's a washout here. Pouring right now. And I'm working tomorrow so no Saturday hunt for me. I'll get back at it next week.


----------



## yetihunter1

you know what sucks.....belly crawling in the rain for over 100 yds to get a chance at a buck of a life time. Getting to within 40yds, coming to full draw with the buck perfectly broadside but it took too long to get there and its dark enough I can't see the buck through the peep even though he is right infont of me in plain sight. I let down because it wasn't ethical to just take a guess and that cleared the field of him another buck and a bunch of does. None blew so I can only hope they weren't sure what I was because they never would of caught my wind. So close yet so far away.....couldn't freaking sleep last night thinking about that buck and how close I got.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> you know what sucks.....belly crawling in the rain for over 100 yds to get a chance at a buck of a life time. Getting to within 40yds, coming to full draw with the buck perfectly broadside but it took too long to get there and its dark enough I can't see the buck through the peep even though he is right infont of me in plain sight. I let down because it wasn't ethical to just take a guess and that cleared the field of him another buck and a bunch of does. None blew so I can only hope they weren't sure what I was because they never would of caught my wind. So close yet so far away.....couldn't freaking sleep last night thinking about that buck and how close I got.


Been there brother - sorry you didn't connect, but I bet that scenario will live on in your memory for quite sometime...I can only speak for myself, but some of my best "trophies" and "trophy moments" are in my mind, not on my walls.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> ..........I can only speak for myself, but some of my best "trophies" and "trophy moments" are in my mind, not on my walls.
> 
> Joe


Amen to that. But it would nice if maybe we could trade in for just one of those trophy moments being on the wall.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Amen to that. But it would nice if maybe we could trade in for just one of those trophy moments being on the wall.


LOL - I hear ya' Nick - at this moment I have 4 shoulder mounts a pedestal mount, 4 Euro mounts and three skull cap/plaque mounts. This is in addition to a 20lb. full strut tom, a full fan/beard mount plaque, and a 22" rainbow from the West Branch of Pine Creek. Despite that humble collection my BEST trophies and moments still live on in my mind. I can remember the bait, even the cast when I caught that rainbow in 1994, the dilemma I experienced loading 197lb 7point in the trunk of my 1996 Pontiac Grand AM coupe by myself, the 160" 11-point that I crept to within 50 yards of while he was bedded only to have a spike buck come and get him all fired up trying to take the big boys lady....the memory is the best trophy cabinet of all....

Having had the unfortunate experience of losing loved ones to Alzheimer's Disease and Dementia I can tell you I cherish every memory have, work hard to make new ones everyday, and share them often to help keep them fresh.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

I am still working on those memories, if I had the chance to kill this buck it would be my first one with a bow and my first wall hanger. That was my 2nd encounter with him in 3 sits so hopefully 3rd time is the charm....if I have a 3rd encounter.


----------



## fap1800

One of my fondest memories hunting was a stalk on a bedded 7pt. He was with a doe, it had just rained and the two were catching some Z's in the suns rays. The wind was perfect, the ground soft, so I got down from my stand and slowly made my way towards them. He wasn't by any means a big dear. Barely representative really. It took me about an hour, but I managed to get within 7 yards of him. I didn't know what to do at that point. Lol! Wait him out or what? My feet were soaked from taking my boots off so I just kinda sat there. His head kept nodding as he fought to keep himself awake, kinda like when you were in school and the teacher would drone on about some boring subject. After a while, he finally decided to get up so I drew back. He caught the motion and we locked eyes. His eyes were so big as if he was thinking, "Holy #$*&!" He turned and wheeled out there like lightning. Took his doe with him. I didn't even come close to getting the shot off. Prolly played the stalk all wrong, but it's easily one of my best hunting memories.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> I am still working on those memories, if I had the chance to kill this buck it would be my first one with a bow and my first wall hanger. That was my 2nd encounter with him in 3 sits so hopefully 3rd time is the charm....if I have a 3rd encounter.


Well if you want/need any help - jus let me know...your memory could always be helping me track and drag him to the tailgate :wink:

JK - your time is coming Matt!!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Just got back from a run up to cabelas for some ammo. By the looks of the shopping carts I would venture to guess today's biggest sellers were crossbows and camouflage. The stuff was flying out the doors. Saw a guy loading one of those big plastic huts that sits up on legs about 8 feet high. He was having a rough time getting it secured in his pickup bed.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> I hear ya. The 10-year is scheduled for the opening week of rifle. It was a little tough, but then I remembered that the missus put up with the boys (7 & 3) for 12 days while I was gallivanting in WY's elk timber.
> 
> I swear...elk hunting might be the pinnacle of this disease. My buddy and I are already onto planning 2017.


If I lived farther west I could easily get obsessed with it and I can see how those guys out there are. Was nice to feel hot water on the way home though 

As it is I can only get there every other year because I take the dog(s) west on the odd numbered years.


----------



## abrenneman

Hamburg Cabelas? If so I'm like 20 min south in Fleetwood/Blandon area. I was at Weavers Store in Lancaster last night and the archery section was over run and they were getting phone calls. It was crazy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know I am not going to be able to make it out this afternoon, but man are the deer up and on their feet in this weather. I just took a drive Downingtown to Bucktown and I bet I saw 25 to 30 dear along the way up.

Good luck to anybody getting out this afternoon.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Well if you want/need any help - jus let me know...your memory could always be helping me track and drag him to the tailgate :wink:
> 
> JK - your time is coming Matt!!
> 
> Joe


Haha your memory this year will be tracking and dragging that 10pt for your son I think!


----------



## Billy H

abrenneman said:


> Hamburg Cabelas? If so I'm like 20 min south in Fleetwood/Blandon area. I was at Weavers Store in Lancaster last night and the archery section was over run and they were getting phone calls. It was crazy.


Know the area well. I drove right through fleetwood on the way home today. I wish they would get the road finished once already. I am a little farther south in Frederick. Get my deer processed at Christmans in Oley.


----------



## jlh42581

I was in Dicks yesterday picking up the sticks I bought on sale, it was an absolute zoo. Again, guys loading up on crossbows. I see SO MANY CROSSBOWS for sale that I can only think guys must think "this is gonna be like taking candy from a baby" and then they realize you dont just jump out and kill one. Isnt long till theyre up for sale and back to being a rifle only hunter. The only guys I know who stick with crossbows are those who had to put down a compound/recurve/longbow. I guarantee its a rude awakening for some of these guys especially when they realize shooting them off the ground isnt exactly EASY, now they gotta carry a stand, different clothes, the whole kitchen sink. Add in that you cant drag it home and hang it up for a week, take a nap and decide to cut it up at will.... most dont like work, thats why the person who isnt an archer but decides to try a crossbow fails.


----------



## Ken 22

jlh42581 said:


> I was in Dicks yesterday picking up the sticks I bought on sale, it was an absolute zoo. Again, guys loading up on crossbows. I see SO MANY CROSSBOWS for sale that I can only think guys must think "this is gonna be like taking candy from a baby" and then they realize you dont just jump out and kill one. Isnt long till theyre up for sale and back to being a rifle only hunter. The only guys I know who stick with crossbows are those who had to put down a compound/recurve/longbow. I guarantee its a rude awakening for some of these guys especially when they realize shooting them off the ground isnt exactly EASY, now they gotta carry a stand, different clothes, the whole kitchen sink. Add in that you cant drag it home and hang it up for a week, take a nap and decide to cut it up at will.... most dont like work, thats why the person who isnt an archer but decides to try a crossbow fails.[/QUOTI
> 
> 
> I really don't think the crossbow companies care if a guy sticks with it , there making a killing . I also think there are way more crossbow hunters than you think . I am not sure how many archery hunters we had before the crossbows went legal state wide . IMO , it was a big mistake making it legal statewide .


----------



## jlh42581

Ken 22 said:


> I really don't think the crossbow companies care if a guy sticks with it , there making a killing . I also think there are way more crossbow hunters than you think . I am not sure how many archery hunters we had before the crossbows went legal state wide . IMO , it was a big mistake making it legal statewide .


I can count on one hand the amount of guys Ive ever encountered with one where I live in the woods. Must be more popular in the urban areas. Im anti crossbow, thats why I shoot 50lbs instead of jumping ship. I couldve got a permit even under the old rules, but I DO NOT WANT ONE. It will take some serious issues before that time comes, if or when it does I will decide then. I very well may hang it up at that point and do something else in fall.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha your memory this year will be tracking and dragging that 10pt for your son I think!


I hope

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Buddy called, asked if we lost a buck. It was found on an adjoining property to one we no longer hunt. It's a shame it's a decent buck










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Buddy called, asked if we lost a buck. It was found on an adjoining property to one we no longer hunt. It's a shame it's a decent buck


Hit by a car? Looks like he's torn up a bit on the rear quarters. Shame...


----------



## Mathias

Up in 3C for opener. Best buck on my plot cam









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Hit by a car? Looks like he's torn up a bit on the rear quarters. Shame...


Was wondering the same. Possible damage to his jaw as well,hard to tell


----------



## Mathias

Sorry, forgot to add. He said a hole in back nearly straight down, obviously shot. No exit wound. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Good luck to everyone tomorrow,im out not sure if ill make it up this year,both boys are knee deep in football.hope you guys have a great day to hunt!!


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Sorry, forgot to add. He said a hole in back nearly straight down, obviously shot. No exit wound.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That sucks. He's a nice buck.


----------



## NEDYARB

Beautiful evening here in 2b. Cloudy with a perfect wind and nice and cool. Anyone else out in 2b


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King

I'll be in a tree at one of the horse farms I hunt tomorrow morning in 5C. As of now, there's supposed to be a break in the showers from 6:00-10:00 AM. If that's the case, it should be a great morning to be out.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> I can count on one hand the amount of guys Ive ever encountered with one where I live in the woods. Must be more popular in the urban areas. Im anti crossbow, thats why I shoot 50lbs instead of jumping ship. I couldve got a permit even under the old rules, but I DO NOT WANT ONE. It will take some serious issues before that time comes, if or when it does I will decide then. I very well may hang it up at that point and do something else in fall.


I know a lot of guys who I never thought would use a crossbow are now using them.I live in an extremely rural area and I know 8 guys who live on the same 5 mile road as me who all use crossbows now.A few of them are older guys but it amazes me how many guys are using them.I used to hunt in a semi-controlled hunt with 200 other guys.The last I heard about half of them were using crossbows.You have to qualify by putting 3 out of 5 broadheads into a 6" circle at 20 yards.You wouldn't believe the number of guys who can't do that with a crossbow and they're allowed to use shooting sticks.


----------



## nick060200

12-Ringer said:


> I know I am not going to be able to make it out this afternoon, but man are the deer up and on their feet in this weather. I just took a drive Downingtown to Bucktown and I bet I saw 25 to 30 dear along the way up.
> 
> Good luck to anybody getting out this afternoon.
> 
> Joe


Im hearing similar reports. i cant go out but i was planning on tomorrow. Im wondering if the AM will be better than the PM tomorrow?


----------



## Momentum man

Looks like the opener in 2g is gonna be a wet one. Sucks but if I hear rain in the morning I'm going back to bed.


----------



## nicko

That's a shame Matt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

For YEARS...MANY YEARS (when I was younger and thought I knew it all) - I was a vertical bow elitist...yes and I can admit it...the mere idea of crossbow in the hands of an abled bodied hunter drove me mad...I have a few permanent vacations from some predominate PA forums because it....my position/opinion on the matter has changed, not necessary because of my personal perspective, but almost because of necessity.

I know many of us who frequent this thread are predominately suburban hunters, hunters who find 6 acres behind a strip mall and can walk to our stands in the predawn with the light from the Dunkin Donuts marquee. In these areas the pressure is immense, so great in fact that I cannot find words to adequately describe. I have seen as many as 8 hunters on stand in a 10-acre wood lot? You've seen my posts earlier this year about the effort I have exhausted keeping folks OFF of the property I've managed for the last 23 years, confiscating stands, alerting authorities, coordinating with neighbors, it really is more work than preparing to hunt. MANY of these hunters who crowd these WMUs simply do not understand or care what it takes to be an accomplished/proficient bowhunter. The idea of practice doesn't even cross their mind until the annual bowhunter sale at Cabela’s and/or Bass Pro. What I have learned however, is regardless of my opinion on the matter; they still hit the PA hardwoods in force. Much like Darin's Disgusted Beyond Belief thread and jlh's Dicks Sporting good post above these folks were buying their bows weeks/days before the season, dumping bags of corn and sitting over them....MANY wounding deer, sometimes GREAT deer, sometimes wounding them in a way that was obvious to the public (arrows sticking out of the shoulder, rump, neck, etc..). I will be the first in line to say we all make mistakes and anything can happen to anyone, but they certainly DO happen more to those who are less prepared. There are obvious reasons there a few who consistently kill good representative deer for their area and it is not luck.

How does all of this tie to crossbows...now many of these ill-prepared are grabbing a crossbow. A weapon that with an hour on the range can be "dialed-in" from 10-60 yards, so much so an 11 year old girl could make the shot. Before anyone offers a challenge to this statement I'd be glad to have you meet my daughter, who barely gets 2 out 5 shots in the 8-ring at 25 yards with her Jewel, but blows the 10-ring out of the target at 50 with the Strykzone.

These weapons allow a broader spectrum of hunters to be more efficient. The likelihood of a bad shot is reduced tremendously, which I believe has resulted in less deer being wounded. I go back to what I stated at the beginning of this dissertation, my opinion has changed out of necessity....we aren't going to keep a majority of these hunters out of the woods. Without the crossbow they are MUCH more likely to be out there doing things that give us all a bad name. Did the crossbow bring a few hunters who were previously ONLY gun hunters into the fold, probably, but I would venture to guess those numbers PALE IN COMPARISON to the number of folks who were already in the woods and couldn't hit a 10-ring to save their respective lives.

I can say this....in the last 8-days some absolute STUDS, I mean total PIGS have hit the dirt in 5C, two over 175 and another pushing 200. One was posted on this thread without the hunter’s permission, someone darkened out his face. He isn't mad about it; after all he put it on social media himself. Two of those three were killed by crossbows, one of which by a hunter who would have been out there with his XI Warhawk if crossbows were not legal. He couldn't pass the proficiency test for the Warwick Park hunt with his Warhawk, had no issue with his is 10-Point Venom. 

I am not trying to change anyone's mind...just offer a perspective. In PA the acronym of SPORT is intended to represent Sportsman Policing O Ranks Together. The sooner we can put differences like crossbow v. vertical bow, baiting v. no baiting, etc...aside and unite for the commonality of the cause of bowhunting, the sooner we might actually get something done.

Just something to think about.


and no I won't be posting pics of the two other buck as the hunters have asked specifically not too, those who have had the opportunity to meet me and/or get to know my virtual presence knows I have to gain by making this stuff up and I do know a few of you have seen at least one of the monsters I am speaking of (other than Aaron's buck posted earlier on this thread).

Sorry for the dissertation – it’s raining and I was expecting to be out hunting 
Joe


----------



## tyepsu

Best of luck fellow PA hunters tomorrow. My plan is to hunt a spot in the morning that should hopefully produce a doe in 2A. Depending on how the morning goes, what's on the camera and wind direction for the afternoon, I will either be back out in PA in the afternoon or will head to Ohio.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> .You have to qualify by putting 3 out of 5 broadheads into a 6" circle at 20 yards.You wouldn't believe the number of guys who can't do that with a crossbow and they're allowed to use shooting sticks.


That is insane! My son can do it at 45 yards freehand and is certainly no stud. My daughter can do it at 60 yards with the sticks. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Darn Matt - hate to see a buck like that go to waste..

Joe


----------



## nicko

An annoying mist is coming down now but I'm hitting the public land to see if I can catch anything up on its feet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nick - its pouring in Potter.

Joe


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> That is insane! My son can do it at 45 yards freehand and is certainly no stud. My daughter can do it at 60 yards with the sticks.
> 
> Joe


If you really want to be entertained,they do the same with flintlocks.You should see that train wreck.It's actually scary that some of these people would otherwise be out there shooting at live animals.I was at Walmart last night getting some dmap tags and a guy I know stopped over to B.S. with a pack of Rage broadheads in his hand.His bh's were hitting 6 inches to the left so he figured he'd just use them lol.Some of the most fun days can be spent at the public shooting ranges the day before the opener.That's a real eye opener.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck Nick - its pouring in Potter.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, I checked the weather up there and it doesn't look great.


----------



## Ken 22

Talking to my brother today ,and he has been seeing a lot of deer at his house all week and all thru the day. He said today he has not seen on deer . And I see other guys have been seeing deer in other areas . I think the morning should be a good hunt .


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> That is insane! My son can do it at 45 yards freehand and is certainly no stud. My daughter can do it at 60 yards with the sticks.
> 
> Joe


It's downright unbelievable that people hunt with less than 20 yard proficiency with a crossbow

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## browtine64

Ah, another archery opener is upon with what seems to be annual conditions, rain. Its either super hot or rainy, but hey, thats hunting. I want to wish all of my fellow archers the best of luck and please make safety the top priority. I'll be heading out in an hour or two to take a drive through the gamelands and see whats moving(if anything). I'll be in my stand at 5:30am as long as it isn't pouring. Hopefully it will only be spotty, brief showers.


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> Buddy called, asked if we lost a buck. It was found on an adjoining property to one we no longer hunt. It's a shame it's a decent buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


man what happen to it's jaw?


----------



## Ken 22

primal-bow said:


> man what happen to it's jaw?


Guy hit it with a crossbow bolt !!


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> That is insane! My son can do it at 45 yards freehand and is certainly no stud. My daughter can do it at 60 yards with the sticks.
> 
> Joe


are talking about north park where you have to be qualified to hunt archery their?


----------



## dougell

No,I was talking about a big private residential community in Clearfield county called Treasure lake.


----------



## Applebag

Everyone good luck and be safe tomorrow morning. I will be checking in once im on stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

primal-bow said:


> are talking about north park where you have to be qualified to hunt archery their?


No - Warwick Township Park - think officially its Elverson, most locals refer to it as Bucktown

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure what tomorrow has in store for me - would love to get out in the AM, but we'll have to see..

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Yeah I'll probably not get out tomorrow since I have a gig tonight and tomorrow night, probably won't get to bed until around 2-2:30 am tonight.

Good luck to all those that can get out


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Yeah I'll probably not get out tomorrow since I have a gig tonight and tomorrow night, probably won't get to bed until around 2-2:30 am tonight.
> 
> Good luck to all those that can get out



What kind of music do you guys play - any YT vids to share?

Joe


----------



## CBB

Just left walmart. Pile of guys in line buying licenses.


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> No - Warwick Township Park - think officially its Elverson, most locals refer to it as Bucktown
> 
> Joe


ok 
i have some thing like that by me and never know how to sign up for it.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> No - Warwick Township Park - think officially its Elverson, most locals refer to it as Bucktown
> 
> Joe


Is that the park 401 runs through, between 23 and 724? Or am I thinking of a different one?


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> What kind of music do you guys play - any YT vids to share?
> 
> Joe


This band is a folky americana rock thing. We play mostly our own originals but also do play some covers. We play some CCR, Tom Petty, Beatles, David Bowie, Neal Yong, ect.. I also play in a metal band and there's were my passion really lays but I love to play so I'll play anything  Plus this pays way better than playing metal, lol! Here's a couple older live vids, working on cd right now. We are down to only being a 3 piece now as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3b_0uw4sFM&index=6&list=UUFt5m0QzeKZcQPgaP_UII-Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e50maTCEodk&list=UUFt5m0QzeKZcQPgaP_UII-Q&index=1

Here's the new lyric vid we did for the metal band for anyone that may be interested in that 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqa0IlKses


----------



## nicko

This public land is teasing me. Buck at 50 yards and 2 doe anywhere from 15-30 yards, all walk n stalk. I could have shot the tiny doe about 3 times. Not sure where the buck went but I'm hoping he hung around.


----------



## jtkratzer

Just landed in Chicago from Houston. Still have a leg to Harrisburg, the drive to pick up the truck from being inspected and then heading home. Going to be fairly late since I don't land in Harrisburg until 9:30. Really want to get out tomorrow morning and evening, but need to pack for the drive to the State College area Sunday morning to hunt Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## jtkratzer

Forecast has the rain letting up overnight and then picking up again tomorrow morning around the time I'd get into the blind. Hoping to catch something on its way back to bed.


----------



## jlh42581

Driving to camp, deer in cut fields, raining. Pissed off Optics Planet is taking 12 days to ship my new camera. Beware using their site, they expect you to click a link to see your item isn't in stock. You as the customer have to "check availability"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Get 'em Nick!



nicko said:


> This public land is teasing me. Buck at 50 yards and 2 doe anywhere from 15-30 yards, all walk n stalk. I could have shot the tiny doe about 3 times. Not sure where the buck went but I'm hoping he hung around.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Is that the park 401 runs through, between 23 and 724? Or am I thinking of a different one?


I don't think it goes all the way to 401, buck I could be mistaken. Main entrance and Park Office is off of 23 (County Park Road) to be specific.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> This band is a folky americana rock thing. We play mostly our own originals but also do play some covers. We play some CCR, Tom Petty, Beatles, David Bowie, Neal Yong, ect.. I also play in a metal band and there's were my passion really lays but I love to play so I'll play anything  Plus this pays way better than playing metal, lol! Here's a couple older live vids, working on cd right now. We are down to only being a 3 piece now as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3b_0uw4sFM&index=6&list=UUFt5m0QzeKZcQPgaP_UII-Q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e50maTCEodk&list=UUFt5m0QzeKZcQPgaP_UII-Q&index=1
> 
> Here's the new lyric vid we did for the metal band for anyone that may be interested in that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqa0IlKses


Cool....what are you playing?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys.
There are deer everywhere up here this evening. Most I've seen all year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> I don't think it goes all the way to 401, buck I could be mistaken. Main entrance and Park Office is off of 23 (County Park Road) to be specific.
> 
> Joe


Just looked at a map, you are right. Looks like I was thinking about 345 and French Creek State Park/Forest or whatever.


----------



## nicko

Saw a tank of a buck at last light. Got to maybe 80 yards from him before it got too dark. When I got the binocs on him the first time, I'm pretty sure I said out loud "holy chit!". I've got a 138 hanging in my house. This buck made that one look like a middleweight.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Saw a tank of a buck at last light. Got to maybe 80 yards from him before it got too dark. When I got the binocs on him the first time, I'm pretty sure I said out loud "holy chit!". I've got a 138 hanging in my house. This buck made that one look like a middleweight.


wow dude. whats your next move?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow! I will be pounding public land once again this year! Il keep everyone updated as the season progresses.


----------



## browtine64

Just got back from spotting and saw a ton of deer. There was a couple hour break in the rain and they were moving. Can't wait until AM.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> wow dude. whats your next move?


Come hell or high water, I will be sitting that field tomorrow morning. I have a general idea where he came from so I just have to hope he'll be returning there tomorrow morning or still in the area during legal light. I'm not expecting much but I have to try. I've never seen a buck like this were I actually get to have a plan to go after him. If I knew the trees along the edges of this field better, I'd go in with my climber but I don't so I think my best bet is to play the wind, get in early, and set myself up on the ground in the field with plenty of natural ground cover.

The buck I saw earlier around 6pm looked to be around 100" and I would have gladly taken him (spot and stalk on public land). But this last light buck has got my mind racing.


----------



## 6bloodychunks

davydtune said:


> This band is a folky americana rock thing. We play mostly our own originals but also do play some covers. We play some CCR, Tom Petty, Beatles, David Bowie, Neal Yong, ect.. I also play in a metal band and there's were my passion really lays but I love to play so I'll play anything  Plus this pays way better than playing metal, lol! Here's a couple older live vids, working on cd right now. We are down to only being a 3 piece now as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3b_0uw4sFM&index=6&list=UUFt5m0QzeKZcQPgaP_UII-Q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e50maTCEodk&list=UUFt5m0QzeKZcQPgaP_UII-Q&index=1
> 
> Here's the new lyric vid we did for the metal band for anyone that may be interested in that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqa0IlKses







FINALLY!!! someone with good musical taste  

i meant the metal


----------



## PaBone

Shot a decent 10 tonight in Ohio. I saw this buck last night feeding on acorns in the pouring rain and he was back tonight in the rain, but this time he came ten yards from my tree. I am done in Ohio and can focus on hunting Pa.


----------



## jtkratzer

Awesome buck! Finally home from delayed flights and picking up the truck from inspection. Heading to bed to get up in a few hours to get after it. Good luck to everyone going out tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

Great buck pabone. Congrats!!


----------



## BowhunterT100

Awesome buck phone, congratulations!!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Pabone. 

Not raining right now in 5C hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck to all those who are out this morning!
Shoot straight and be safe!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats PaBone

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Nice buck dude. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Great buck PaBone! I'm setup at my main horse farm hunting the west side of the property. My hunting buddy is sitting the East side.


----------



## nicko

I'm setup on the field edge where I saw the bruiser last night. Good luck everybody.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice buck Bone...

Good luck guys. Didn't make it out this morning, maybe in the ground blind this afternoon.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

Got inthe blind around 5:30. Less than four hours of sleep is killing me. Been fighting the sleep monster since I sat down. Off and on drizzle since the sun started to come up.


----------



## Mathias

I'll take evenings every time. 1 small doe and a spike in plot briefly. Last evening 12+ deer in here.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

Nice buck Pa bone!


----------



## KylePA

Setup at the family camp in Bradford County had a 5pt right at first light and that's it so far. My brother has seen 10 does all at 100 yards, where we were thinking of having someone setup, but that's how it usually goes.

Weather doesn't look too hot for tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> I'll take evenings every time. 1 small doe and a spike in plot briefly. Last evening 12+ deer in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm with you, but the weather and the ENE wind kind of forced my hand. Taking Monday and Tuesday off work, I'll be out those mornings as well.


----------



## jtkratzer

KylePA said:


> ...Weather doesn't look too hot for tonight.


Another reason I'm out this morning. Someone just walked onto the private property I'm hunting and it sounds like a deer jumped to my right.


----------



## nicko

Tiny doe again at 15 yards. Just as I sat down, I looked up and saw I staring at me. It just went back to feeding and ambled off. I think that deer needs glasses.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats PABone, great buck!!

Good luck to everyone who's out today.


----------



## fap1800

Seeing lots of blue jays. Not one deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Raining here, glad I brought a tree umbrella. Have I told you guys how much I hate carrying stands to hunt? Got in a prehung this morning, walked in all easy. Only one last piece till I can be lazy. More thirty foot lifelines so I don't need a linesman belt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Mid size doe milling around at 28 yards just fighting the urge to take the shot. I have a hard time judging the size of does


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats on the Ohio buck Larry. So far, I've just seen a hawk, squirrels and raccoons here in 2A.


----------



## black_chill

jlh42581 said:


> Raining here, glad I brought a tree umbrella. Have I told you guys how much I hate carrying stands to hunt? Got in a prehung this morning, walked in all easy. Only one last piece till I can be lazy. More thirty foot lifelines so I don't need a linesman belt
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have 6 of the reflective hss lifelines that have only been used to get down from the tree. My brother and I are looking to get the non reflective, if you are interested pm me. Not looking to lose a bunch on them but if you are interested in any let me know. 5 of the 6 were just put up around labor day the other was put up at the end of july. Never been used to climb up yet. I will use a few here when we go out to our property next friday.

They are for stands up to 30 ft also


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Tiny doe again at 15 yards. Just as I sat down, I looked up and saw I staring at me. It just went back to feeding and ambled off. I think that deer needs glasses.


Be careful what you wish for....


Nothing can blow you spot quicker than a bunch of immature deer who can pick you out

Joe


----------



## Momentum man

Was good in stand until 8:30 when the sky's opened up. Going to rain all later today so it looks like I'm gonna go do stuff around the house.


----------



## nicko

black_chill said:


> I have 6 of the reflective hss lifelines that have only been used to get down from the tree. My brother and I are looking to get the non reflective, if you are interested pm me. Not looking to lose a bunch on them but if you are interested in any let me know. 5 of the 6 were just put up around labor day the other was put up at the end of july. Never been used to climb up yet. I will use a few here when we go out to our property next friday.
> 
> They are for stands up to 30 ft also


I never liked the idea of those reflective lifelines. I want my sets to be as hidden and out of view as possible. On the off chance somebody else is in there in the dark and lights the line up with a flashlight, there goes all your effort to keep your stand location a secret.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I never liked the idea of those reflective lifelines. I want my sets to be as hidden and out of view as possible. On the off chance somebody else is in there in the dark and lights the line up with a flashlight, there goes all your effort to keep your stand location a secret.


Kinda sucks when you're planning your sets to be more hidden from other hunters than the deer, but I've been there plenty of times myself[emoji20]

Joe


----------



## black_chill

nicko said:


> I never liked the idea of those reflective lifelines. I want my sets to be as hidden and out of view as possible. On the off chance somebody else is in there in the dark and lights the line up with a flashlight, there goes all your effort to keep your stand location a secret.


Exactly.

I bought the reflective ones because they were like $5 cheaper for a set of 3, I don't normally go the cheaper route but did in this case. I'm gonna turn around and sell them. Probably wait til the season is over, they will probably only be used 2-3 times each.


----------



## Hammer 1

Great buck PaBone.


----------



## Shady25_X20

Morning hunt was ruined by neighbor picking mushrooms. Politely told him I was hunting and he told me too bad and that was going to be doing it more.


----------



## jlh42581

I got down about 10:50 . Made a bunch of mock scrapes near where they exit the saddle.

Six doe's, could've killed two but didn't.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Come hell or high water, I will be sitting that field tomorrow morning. I have a general idea where he came from so I just have to hope he'll be returning there tomorrow morning or still in the area during legal light. I'm not expecting much but I have to try. I've never seen a buck like this were I actually get to have a plan to go after him. If I knew the trees along the edges of this field better, I'd go in with my climber but I don't so I think my best bet is to play the wind, get in early, and set myself up on the ground in the field with plenty of natural ground cover.
> 
> The buck I saw earlier around 6pm looked to be around 100" and I would have gladly taken him (spot and stalk on public land). But this last light buck has got my mind racing.


Good luck. I'm heading out in a bit. I'm starting to believe in smoking as a cover scent. It's easy and cheap and cleans my yard up at the same time.


----------



## jacobh

Not much going on on my cams anymore. Haven't been out in about a week now


----------



## River420Bottom

Weather turned nice here in SW PA, should be a nice evening


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Cool....what are you playing?
> 
> Joe


Bass. I play about anything with strings but bass is definitely my forte.


----------



## davydtune

Lol! :rock:


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> I never liked the idea of those reflective lifelines. I want my sets to be as hidden and out of view as possible. On the off chance somebody else is in there in the dark and lights the line up with a flashlight, there goes all your effort to keep your stand location a secret.


sooo true!!!!


----------



## jtkratzer

nick060200 said:


> Good luck. I'm heading out in a bit. I'm starting to believe in smoking as a cover scent. It's easy and cheap and cleans my yard up at the same time.
> View attachment 4880706


Same. Bought a bee smoker for $12. I have a rolling wardrobe I hang my hunting clothes in out in the shed. Just roll the thing outside and get the bee smoker going. Still play the wind, still stay away from the dogs and don't stink before going out, but I'm good with the smoke scent as far more natural than any spray to attempt to hide or reduce my stench.


----------



## nick060200

I bought the bee smoker too. But just hanging the clothes and walking away is way too easy for me. I have a ton of branches all over the yard each week that I pick up. This is a nice way to get rid of them.


----------



## jacobh

Man ive never smoked clothes but just feel that that if I can smell the strong stench of it of smoke would scare them but guess not


----------



## jtkratzer

nick060200 said:


> I bought the bee smoker too. But just hanging the clothes and walking away is way too easy for me. I have a ton of branches all over the yard each week that I pick up. This is a nice way to get rid of them.


Maybe it's the wind here that I'd fight to make sure the smoke is actually going onto my stuff. I just close up the wardrobe and walk away. My neighbors probably think I'm doing some weird remake of a Half Baked scene though.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Man ive never smoked clothes but just feel that that if I can smell the strong stench of it of smoke would scare them but guess not


It's about as natural of a smell as there is short of smearing dirt all over yourself. Read about guys getting ringworm from storing leaves and sticks (decaying plant material) from the woods in with their clothes.


----------



## golfanddeernut

way to go pabone, you always get it done


----------



## browtine64

Went out this morning but the sky opened up around 8. Decided to call it. Still raining here in northern york so I think I'll stay dry rather than trying to tracking a blood trail in the dark with the rain washing it out. Good luck to all who are out and who are going out. I'll be back at it Monday. BE SAFE!


----------



## fishguts430

I got a doe down in the county park of york county. I seen 13 deer total I have never seen so many there at once it was amazing. This is my first opening day deer. I can't get the dumb picture to load


----------



## 12-Ringer

fishguts430 said:


> I got a doe down in the county park of york county. I seen 13 deer total I have never seen so many there at once it was amazing. This is my first opening day deer. I can't get the dumb picture to load


Congrats!

Joe


----------



## JFoutdoors

Light rain here on the tioga/bradford line. Heading out to a ground blind on a small kill plot. Easy spot to get out early without spooking anything if the rain gets heavy.


----------



## billp1044

Be safe out there; especially with the bear's being out; cut my hunt for doe early to a black bear coming in about 15 yards of where I was; I was ground hunting in the mountains behind where I live

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Nice buck pabone. Congrats on the doe, fish guts. No rain in 4c this morning, but the vegetation was so wet I got soaked. Saw 4 doe but no ethical shot presented. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

billp1044 said:


> Be safe out there; especially with the bear's being out; cut my hunt for doe early to a black bear coming in about 15 yards of where I was; I was ground hunting in the mountains behind where I live
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


What's wrong with hunting around bears? I grew up in Tioga County, which is typically top 3 in the state for bears killed. I saw plenty while hunting and never had an issues with them. Black bears are not aggressive unless you get between a sow and her cubs. I definitely wouldn't call a hunt short because I saw a bear.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Didn't make it out his afternoon. My cousin called and asked if I minded if he went to my spot, of course I did not. He blew a shot at a "real nice buck" about 20-mins ago from the same double ladder stand I had Ty in last weekend. Maybe he'I'll come back through. The rain over the last few days has moved a lot of the chestnuts to the ground and they are like magnet when the fall.

I'll keep everyone posted if I get any news.

Joe


----------



## nick060200

Ground is perfect for stalking. I'm on the ground. Was just 18yds from an 8 point I drew back but it was like he heard my movement. He just bounded off really quick. I thought I was gonna get a second chance but he left. I got another hour left.


----------



## fap1800

In the stand and got a good wind. Hoping the rain can hold off for a couple hours.

Congrats to those that got it done today!


----------



## Mathias

From my area upstate. I know nothing about it except it was at a local processor 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> From my area upstate. I know nothing about it except it was at a local processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Oh. My. Word.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> From my area upstate. I know nothing about it except it was at a local processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Stacked like a picket fence . What a cranker!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> From my area upstate. I know nothing about it except it was at a local processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Wowza!!!!

Another PA giant....holy cow!!

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Is it me or are there four points making up the left brow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> From my area upstate. I know nothing about it except it was at a local processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Wow is the only appropriate reaction I can say.


----------



## KMiha

fap1800 said:


> Is it me or are there four points making up the left brow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like four to me, and all look to be scorable as a non-typical I believe. Think I'm counting 17 points?


----------



## fap1800

I see 16 but I'll gladly go with 17. What a stud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Is that Bradford County


----------



## Billy H

I don't see anything that looks like a Pa.Tag on that deer. Heck of a buck none the less.


----------



## KMiha

fap1800 said:


> I see 16 but I'll gladly go with 17. What a stud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that I'm counting again, 16 is what I'm getting. A stud nonetheless.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> I don't see anything that looks like a Pa.Tag on that deer. Heck of a buck none the less.


Maybe he bought it online and printed the tag out, which is in the lunch baggie on the one point with a rubber band holding it on? Just a guess, since what I'm assuming is the "tag," doesn't look like one bought at a store.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats guys!


----------



## Billy H

KMiha said:


> Maybe he bought it online and printed the tag out, which is in the lunch baggie on the one point with a rubber band holding it on? Just a guess, since what I'm assuming is the "tag," doesn't look like one bought at a store.


 Could explain it.


----------



## j.d.m.

Beatiful buck. Everything all wet and rained on.... Must be a PA deer. Congrats.


----------



## bowmanpa90

Got it done on the first day. Came through all by himself at 8:20 in 4E


----------



## bowmanpa90




----------



## jtkratzer

Good looking 10 point.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Bowman nice buck


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congrats on the nice buck Bowman!


----------



## jlh42581

Saw 12 doe's, zero bucks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

One good buck and 6 does, felt successful having two big old does under 20 yards at separate times for at least 10 minutes each and never showed any signs of nervousness. Watching them in close on the first hunt was a success in my mind and I've filled a lot of buck tags opening day..


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Bowman, Nice Pa. buck


----------



## kurtzgreg1561

Squirrel said:


> There is no price increase this year.
> 
> I am dropping down to 50lb bows due to health issues (2 back surgeries, right bicep surgery, and now having left bicep tendon surgery tomorrow). So that also means I will be building new arrows and changing broadheads. I want a true cut on contact head and probably 2 blades for better penetration. I love my QAD Exodus heads, but the tip isn't sharp.


Try a Wasp Drone. There awesome heads,extremely sharp,tough and fly like darts. I shoot 58#s out of my Obsession Addiction Obb, GT 340's at 30" @296fps and am shooting 3"groups at 50 yards with them. I get 17"s of penetration in a brand new block target at 35 yards so I think it would do the job for you at 50#s. Check out YouTube for the Wasp video on the Drones it's very impressive. 100% steel and at $30 for 3 and 2 sets of replacement blades included their a good deal and made in the USA! I love mine and I'll be shooting them from now on. Good luck and take care of those injuries. I've had 7 major surguries on my right shouder now so I can sympathize with your situation.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to those getting it done


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats to all, some really nice bucks!!!


----------



## rogersb

I saw plenty of deer Friday night in 3C then today nothing. On my way out I checked my cam that's been up for over a month and nothing but does and fawns. 

Here at the house in 3D I saw a nice 8 point in my woods Friday night and my wife texted me this morning she saw 2 small bucks sparring in our woods along with a bunch of doe came through.


----------



## smokin x's

I opted for overtime at work instead of getting soaked this morning. 

I did make it out this evening and saw 5 adult does and 4 fawns. No antlerless tag for me so they all got a pass. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Way to go Bowman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Sat this morning and evening. Not a single deer. Oh well.

Nice buck Bowman. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Great buck bowmanpa. Congrats.


----------



## Mr. October

bowmanpa90 said:


> Got it done on the first day. Came through all by himself at 8:20 in 4E


Great buck and nice job!


----------



## nick060200

bowmanpa90 said:


> View attachment 4882122


Wow dude. Congrats. !


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats Bowman!!


----------



## alancac98

Great buck Bowman, congrats! Had my grandson out with his crossbow. Saw a couple doe, but the way they came in, we were directly in their line of site and they made us. We need to pull back a bit more from the orchard. He's got the bug though. He just informed me that he wants to hunt Mon., Tue., Wed., Thurs., Fri., and next Sat.. He shed a tear when we had to leave but he understands that hunting is about patience and rarely does it happen quickly. He's excited though, so I have to find other places to hunt so we don't burn the orchard out.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats bowmanpa,
I've never killed one so early in the season.


----------



## Mathias

Way to go Bowman, very nice!

My high hopes for a opener kill never materialized. One small doe and a spike in plot in am, then a 14-15" 8pt and a few does out of range in afternoon/evening sit. Weather held all day….until the last 10 minutes, then it opened up in a torrential downpour. Rained the entire ride home. Found we got a whopping .1" here at home, where we definitely need it.
Drove back home with an empty truck bed and a sack full of sopping wet clothes. I'd do it again tomorrow!


----------



## Ken 22

I have found this time of year hunting a target buck , hunting him on a pattern . Most of the bigger deer don't move much this time of year , but you will find that a bigger deer once he gets hard horned he will start to expand the area that he spent in all summer . You'll get pictures of bigger deer all summer , then the pictures stop . Once they get hard horned they did not just disappear just moved to another food source or the area he spent in all summer got bigger . Thats why I think its smart to hunt the fringes this time of year , and not get into timber unless you can get in and out without getting busted . Me and Bob have found its all about hunting on MRI. I would rather not hunt two or three days and wait for a weather front , or a rise is the pressure .


----------



## nicko

Great buck bowman. Way to get it done on opening day.

Not sure about everybody else but I've definitely seen more deer this year at this point of the season than I did last year. Getting skunked on even seeing deer was a regular occurrence last year and prior years but I've seen deer on all 6 hunts so far this season. Public land in particular has been good but I know that's going to change quickly. Youth pheasant opens next Saturday 10/8. Birds will probably be stocked on Wednesday or Thursday of this week and then the fields and hedgerows are going to get trampled. I may need to scout a couple spots for a climber and be perched and ready for the pheasant hunters to push the deer around.


----------



## jtkratzer

Pumped for tomorrow. Two new sets on a property I've never bow hunted. Loads of traffic and saw nine doe on the quick tour and stand setup.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Ken 22 said:


> I have found this time of year hunting a target buck , hunting him on a pattern . Most of the bigger deer don't move much this time of year , but you will find that a bigger deer once he gets hard horned he will start to expand the area that he spent in all summer . You'll get pictures of bigger deer all summer , then the pictures stop . Once they get hard horned they did not just disappear just moved to another food source or the area he spent in all summer got bigger . Thats why I think its smart to hunt the fringes this time of year , and not get into timber unless you can get in and out without getting busted . Me and Bob have found its all about hunting on MRI. I would rather not hunt two or three days and wait for a weather front , or a rise is the pressure .


Agree with you Ken. Have not sat in the tree yet- cameras and standing corn telling me at my prime spots to stay out. However, corn is starting to get picked and the long term forecast (weather underground) has a front settling in next Sunday. Looking like 60 for a high and upper 30's for a low coupled with a NNW wind. Love them NNW winds in early October! We will wait and see....


----------



## jlh42581

I'm off tomorrow and Tuesday. I might get in a stand tomorrow evening at the earliest. I've got scouting, cams and stands to hang. I'm in no hurry to hunt a night time ghost. I'll be in the woods, with a bow, just not my best areas unless something shows me to move in.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Just curious what you guys think of this guy?









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Just curious what you guys think of this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Mature buck likely 4.5 or older...he'd get an arrow if he passed me. Rather take a mature buck like that than a 120"-125" 3.5 year old.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

How, how do you score an abnormal deer like this? Or maybe I should say what?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Solid deer, I'd tend to think he's pretty old maybe starting to head past his prime, big body, but his face and rack style makes him look pretty old to me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12 point

Mathias said:


> From my area upstate. I know nothing about it except it was at a local processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

Went out and sat for the morning in 2g. Rained all morning. At 815 I caught movement about 70-80 yards out in front of me. Big coyote working his way through. I rabbit squealed using my hand and never expected him to come in. Couple seconds later he's trotting FAST right into my shooting lane. I come to full draw and make a noise to stop him as soon as he hit my shooting lane at 32 yards. Doesnt he take 3 too many steps and ends up behind brush staring right at me. I tried to fit the arrow through but didn't quite make it.. Oh well, cool experience anyway..


----------



## Mathias

Joe, so it was BS?
I got the text from a guy that has a camp upstate.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

12 point said:


> View attachment 4887458
> View attachment 4887474


No surprise there.


----------



## j.d.m.

That would explain the tag..


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats, bowman. Nice buck. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

j.d.m. said:


> That would explain the tag..


Agreed

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Kinda stinks....would have like to think he was spreading is genetics all over. Oh well.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

You can tell it's that time of year. On the 40 miles driving to the office from Media to Bucktown I passed two dead deer on the side of the road with her heads cut off. Pretty sad state of affairs that someone would want a set of antlers that bad???

Joe


----------



## fatsbucknut

12 point said:


> View attachment 4887458
> View attachment 4887474




What a joke. Good catch


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Kinda stinks....would have like to think he was spreading is genetics all over. Oh well.
> 
> Joe


Well it was a high fence kill, why the need for a tag ??


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I'm assuming it needs a tag so the PGC knows where it came from? Just a guess.


----------



## Mathias

I think maybe the paperwork could be butchering instructions too. But no Pa tag visible. Someone told me it was on FB as killed in reading area too...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

HNTRDAVE said:


> I'm assuming it needs a tag so the PGC knows where it came from? Just a guess.


That is probably a good guess. 

Anyway, hoping I can get out a couple days this week.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> I think maybe the paperwork could be butchering instructions too. But no Pa tag visible. Someone told me it was on FB as killed in reading area too...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Lol people gotta pump up their egos. That's probably the bigger shame, lying about it.


----------



## Missions95

Mathias said:


> I think maybe the paperwork could be butchering instructions too. But no Pa tag visible. Someone told me it was on FB as killed in reading area too...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The farm is in Robesonia which is only like 20 min from Reading.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

My boy Gage killed his first deer with a vertical bow Saturday morning. His 7th in his short career! Very proud of how he handles himself in the woods!!I was shaking as bad as if I had just shot a booner!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Got Thursday and Friday off,heading up to camp in 2F wednesday after work to get a couple days of tree climbing in.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats PAbone and Bowman!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u both CBB!!


----------



## Applebag

I need some opinions here. I found an awesome spot on public land and a tree that offers everything. Only problem is that it looks to be covered in some type of fungus or moss. Can anyone tell me if this tree is dangerous? I rubbed noses with it and it feels very solid. Here is the pic.


----------



## vonfoust

Applebag said:


> I need some opinions here. I found an awesome spot on public land and a tree that offers everything. Only problem is that it looks to be covered in some type of fungus or moss. Can anyone tell me if this tree is dangerous? I rubbed noses with it and it feels very solid. Here is the pic.


Wouldn't stop me, but I wouldn't rub noses with it either.


----------



## Billy H

If it has good healthy foliage that would be a good sign. If the foliage consist of all suckers and a lot of dead wood I would steer clear. That said I have seen some very healthy looking trees blow down that were hollowed out.


----------



## Applebag

Thanks guys, I was more worried about slippage with my climber. It is alive and very healthy. As for rubbing noses with it, would you guys judge me if I said I kissed it too? It is a very handsome tree...


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> I need some opinions here. I found an awesome spot on public land and a tree that offers everything. Only problem is that it looks to be covered in some type of fungus or moss. Can anyone tell me if this tree is dangerous? I rubbed noses with it and it feels very solid. Here is the pic.


Should be fine, might get a little slick when wet so I would make sure you make sure your climber bites in good each time. Just avoid all trees with ivy, that is what sucks. I am just now getting over massive bursting blisters all over my arms....


----------



## Ken 22

Applebag said:


> I need some opinions here. I found an awesome spot on public land and a tree that offers everything. Only problem is that it looks to be covered in some type of fungus or moss. Can anyone tell me if this tree is dangerous? I rubbed noses with it and it feels very solid. Here is the pic.


I can get all technical but they are tree lichens , in a short sense is a fungus and a algae . Its not harmful , what I have found trees like this seem to be stressed and not very healthy . I have seen trees like this and in a few years be dead . Good luck,and be safe .


----------



## Applebag

Thanks Ken. So if you were me, and this was the best tree that offered the best cover and view, would you or would you not attempt to climb this tree today?


----------



## Charman03

Where is public ground near elverson? I'm working near Morgantown by the Walmart off 23. Is anyone close for lunch?


----------



## HNTRDAVE

SGL 43 is near Elverson also French creek state park. I am familiar with 43, use to pheasant hunt it frequently. Have not been there in a few years though.


----------



## K_pap21

Got some pics from a lease I hunt about 2 hours away. Now I'm scrambling to get a week's worth of work done in one day so I can get up there tomorrow and hunt him! Not great quality pics but he's a bruiser for my area. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jtkratzer

Came up to hunt a spot during bow season for the first time. Saw 18-20 deer in the last 24 hours between a quick tour and stand set up yesterday and a morning hunt today. Unfortunatley, no antlers and no doe tags. Looks promising to come back and hunt 10/31 and 11/1.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Joe, so it was BS?
> I got the text from a guy that has a camp upstate.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's amazing the stories that develop to go along with a buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I was unable to get absolute confirmation, but it does appear that the buck came from the ranch - conservatively scoring him in the 180" range (personally think he's much bigger) this hunter paid a pretty penny....

•PA State Hunting license not required since we are a private hunting ranch. 

Pricing through December 31, 2016

All Bucks will be scored Gross Boone & Crockett. 

1 day Buck hunt. Up to 134" B.C. $2,495 
1 day Buck hunt. 135 " - 149 " B.C. $3,495 
1 day Buck hunt. 150 " - 159 " B.C. $4,195 
1 day Buck hunt. 160 " - 169 " B.C. $4,795 
1 day Buck hunt. 170 " - 179 " B.C. $5,995 
1 day Buck hunt. 180 " - 189 " B.C. $6,995 
2 Day Buck Hunt 190 " - 199 " B.C. $7,995 
2 Day Buck Hunt 200 " - 209 " B.C. $8,995 
2 Day Buck Hunt 210 " - 219 " B.C. $9,995 


I also find their description/justification of high fence a but humorous.
We are a family operation with the highest quality and service in mind for our hunters. 

We would like to offer these trophy hunts to those who hunt on either side of the fence. 

Only you know which side of the fence you are on; the deer have no idea. So come on and try something new get trophy results for your hunting efforts. 

Today’s hunters want results. Why spend untold $$ thousands traveling around the country only to have a second rate hunt with a small buck or worse yet no buck at all. Now is the time to take control of your hunting situation. Fill that trophy wall with some serious trophies that are truly worthy of good story telling. 

Be the proud successful hunter you always dreamed of being… Book The Hunt! You’ll be Glad you did… 


Funny food and lodging not included in those prices...


...and I though what I did in order hunt deer was drastic?? I guess to those who have it, it's not a big deal??

Joe


----------



## dougell

https://www.facebook.com/DOTTI-LOU-MEATS-180427516016/timeline

Looks suspect.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I was unable to get absolute confirmation, but it does appear that the buck came from the ranch - conservatively scoring him in the 180" range (personally think he's much bigger) this hunter paid a pretty penny....
> 
> •PA State Hunting license not required since we are a private hunting ranch.
> 
> Pricing through December 31, 2016
> 
> All Bucks will be scored Gross Boone & Crockett.
> 
> 1 day Buck hunt. Up to 134" B.C. $2,495
> 1 day Buck hunt. 135 " - 149 " B.C. $3,495
> 1 day Buck hunt. 150 " - 159 " B.C. $4,195
> 1 day Buck hunt. 160 " - 169 " B.C. $4,795
> 1 day Buck hunt. 170 " - 179 " B.C. $5,995
> 1 day Buck hunt. 180 " - 189 " B.C. $6,995
> 2 Day Buck Hunt 190 " - 199 " B.C. $7,995
> 2 Day Buck Hunt 200 " - 209 " B.C. $8,995
> 2 Day Buck Hunt 210 " - 219 " B.C. $9,995
> 
> 
> I also find their description/justification of high fence a but humorous.
> We are a family operation with the highest quality and service in mind for our hunters.
> 
> We would like to offer these trophy hunts to those who hunt on either side of the fence.
> 
> Only you know which side of the fence you are on; the deer have no idea. So come on and try something new get trophy results for your hunting efforts.
> 
> *Today’s hunters want results. *Why spend untold $$ thousands traveling around the country only to have a second rate hunt with a small buck or worse yet no buck at all. *Now is the time to take control of your hunting situation. Fill that trophy wall with some serious trophies that are truly worthy of good story telling.
> *
> *Be the proud successful hunter you always dreamed of being*… Book The Hunt! You’ll be Glad you did…
> 
> 
> Funny food and lodging not included in those prices...
> 
> 
> ...and I though what I did in order hunt deer was drastic?? I guess to those who have it, it's not a big deal??
> 
> Joe


These descriptions are laughable.


----------



## Kighty7

Great buck bowman,
Took my boy out and we got rained on in the am. IN the pm he saw 5 deer but nothing he wanted to shoot. Seriously, a 12 year old who is picky and looking for a 120+ deer. I have created a monster. He has 4 of the 5 deer within 15 yards.


----------



## nicko

Kighty7 said:


> Great buck bowman,
> Took my boy out and we got rained on in the am. IN the pm he saw 5 deer but nothing he wanted to shoot. Seriously, a 12 year old who is picky and looking for a 120+ deer. I have created a monster. He has 4 of the 5 deer within 15 yards.


This could also be interpreted as an indicator that the quality of PA bucks is only getting better. Has your son ever shot any other bucks?


----------



## Ken 22

Kighty7 said:


> Great buck bowman,
> Took my boy out and we got rained on in the am. IN the pm he saw 5 deer but nothing he wanted to shoot. Seriously, a 12 year old who is picky and looking for a 120+ deer. I have created a monster. He has 4 of the 5 deer within 15 yards.


Lol , watching to many hunting shows . Nothing wrong with being picky , wish I was like that at 12 .


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> Lol , watching to many hunting shows . Nothing wrong with being picky , wish I was like that at 12 .


If you base your PA hunting standards on bucks seen in hunting videos, you'll definitely be hunting with elevated/unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> If you base your PA hunting standards on bucks seen in hunting videos, you'll definitely be hunting with elevated/unrealistic expectations.


It was a joke !!!


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> It was a joke !!!


I know Ken. I guess I should have used a winky emoticon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

On stand 5-mins, don't even have my bow pulled up and I have mom and a button buck at 15 yards.

Let's hope the bring the man of the family around, better yet, the GRANDdad

Joe


----------



## dougell

Kighty7 said:


> Great buck bowman,
> Took my boy out and we got rained on in the am. IN the pm he saw 5 deer but nothing he wanted to shoot. Seriously, a 12 year old who is picky and looking for a 120+ deer. I have created a monster. He has 4 of the 5 deer within 15 yards.


My kid passed a shot at a small 5 point right at the base of the tree.About an hour later a little bit bigger 5 point came by at 12 yards and he passed that.He said he wasn't shooting anything unless it was big enough for a skull mount but I had my doubts and still do.My guess is,if he's deerless by this time next week he'll shoot the first buck he sees.


----------



## Hindy30

CBB said:


> My boy Gage killed his first deer with a vertical bow Saturday morning. His 7th in his short career! Very proud of how he handles himself in the woods!!I was shaking as bad as if I had just shot a booner!!
> View attachment 4888522


Awesome, congrats to you both.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats CBB. Great memories there.


----------



## King

Wow. Bass Pro Shops buying out Cabela's for $5.5B.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The NW wind opened up the creek bottom for the first time for me this year. Got in and wasn't here long enough to pull my bow up and a momma and her button buck feeding under the pin oak. These acorns are falling in here like hail in a storm and the squirrels are giving me whiplash as I try to inspect every sound.

I know it already, no matter the outcome I will be exhausted after this hunt. Isn't it amazing how tired you get from being on stand? I am convinced it's because all of your senses are on high alert.

Good times, just need a good buck to cooperate. Seen 6 doe and a small 6 point so far all doe inside 20 yards, buck stayed in the creek and walked away, closest he got was 40 yards.

Good luck to everyone else out tonight.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats CBB...


----------



## Mathias

Stick one Joe....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JV3HUNTER

*My son's first deer*

My youngest boy got this Saturday morning about 8:30. He was as pumped as I was. He's 11yrs old


----------



## 12-Ringer

That's awesome JV... congrats to you both.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

These girls are tempting me....just hoping all of this action puts a big boy at ease and he slips in with his guard down....Always a game of cat and mouse with this many around, but I always enjoy it....

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

Leaving in about a half to get into a stand where I had an encounter with a massive 8 last week. I am hoping he makes a return visit just gets a little closer than 47 yards.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck all. Wish I was out

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck goat


----------



## 138104

Might burn a week of vacation this year for archery. Thinking the week of Halloween - is this my best bet?


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Might burn a week of vacation this year for archery. Thinking the week of Halloween - is this my best bet?


I just put in for a couple weeks worth of vacation for archery. Including Halloween and the rest of that week. Still leaves me with a few weeks worth in the bank,hope I don't need to dip into it.


----------



## dougell

JV3HUNTER said:


> My youngest boy got this Saturday morning about 8:30. He was as pumped as I was. He's 11yrs old
> 
> View attachment 4890322


Your boy made a great shot.Nothing better than seeing pictures of young kids behind dead deer.


----------



## Ned250

12-Ringer said:


> I was unable to get absolute confirmation, but it does appear that the buck came from the ranch - conservatively scoring him in the 180" range (personally think he's much bigger) this hunter paid a pretty penny....
> 
> •PA State Hunting license not required since we are a private hunting ranch.
> 
> Pricing through December 31, 2016
> 
> All Bucks will be scored Gross Boone & Crockett.
> 
> 1 day Buck hunt. Up to 134" B.C. $2,495
> 1 day Buck hunt. 135 " - 149 " B.C. $3,495
> 1 day Buck hunt. 150 " - 159 " B.C. $4,195
> 1 day Buck hunt. 160 " - 169 " B.C. $4,795
> 1 day Buck hunt. 170 " - 179 " B.C. $5,995
> 1 day Buck hunt. 180 " - 189 " B.C. $6,995
> 2 Day Buck Hunt 190 " - 199 " B.C. $7,995
> 2 Day Buck Hunt 200 " - 209 " B.C. $8,995
> 2 Day Buck Hunt 210 " - 219 " B.C. $9,995
> 
> 
> I also find their description/justification of high fence a but humorous.
> We are a family operation with the highest quality and service in mind for our hunters.
> 
> We would like to offer these trophy hunts to those who hunt on either side of the fence.
> 
> Only you know which side of the fence you are on; the deer have no idea. So come on and try something new get trophy results for your hunting efforts.
> 
> Today’s hunters want results. Why spend untold $$ thousands traveling around the country only to have a second rate hunt with a small buck or worse yet no buck at all. Now is the time to take control of your hunting situation. Fill that trophy wall with some serious trophies that are truly worthy of good story telling.
> 
> Be the proud successful hunter you always dreamed of being… Book The Hunt! You’ll be Glad you did…
> 
> 
> Funny food and lodging not included in those prices...
> 
> 
> ...and I though what I did in order hunt deer was drastic?? I guess to those who have it, it's not a big deal??
> 
> Joe


They have a bunch of trail cam pics of him starting here http://highspirittrophyhunts.com/201609_1/201609_01_004.html


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Finally getting my first sit in for the season. I hope mother nature plays along and it is a good evening. Good luck to all of those out sitting in a tree and getting some much needed therapy.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the youngsters filling doe tags. I'll never forget when kids shot thier first.


----------



## Applebag

My first public land archery hunt and not a person in sight all day. You guys are hunting the wrong places!


----------



## Hindy30

JV3HUNTER said:


> My youngest boy got this Saturday morning about 8:30. He was as pumped as I was. He's 11yrs old


Nice. Love the obvious excitement in the pic. My oldest is 7, can't wait to get him out.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Might burn a week of vacation this year for archery. Thinking the week of Halloween - is this my best bet?


I think so Perry. I sifted through the last two seasons of PA hunting threads a while back and the week of Halloween into the first week of November has been the week most guys here have reported seeing their best action.


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> I think so Perry. I sifted through the last two seasons of PA hunting threads a while back and the week of Halloween into the first week of November has been the week most guys here have reported seeing their best action.


I would take the pre-rut over the rut any day .


----------



## hd1200xlc08

My entourage has arrived for the night. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Took my fiancee up and let her vet all settled in to a tree and left to pick Gage up from football practice. 6 nice piles of scat on the trail to her stand that we opened up. I may go tomorrow. 

Trying to take turns with the woman and getting the kids out sure is a challenge! It's all worth it when they score though!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

hd1200xlc08 said:


> My entourage has arrived for the night. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Nice...

Joe


----------



## CBB

Oh and thanks for the congrats on Gages kill! He has a DMAP and buck tag left. I told him that Dmap is a rifle tag.He's fine with it. Says he's holding out for so.ething with more than 6 points...We will see!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had a small buck come by at about 100mph? Never stopped or slowed down. Ran about 100 yards past me right into a the woods where I have another stand? Something had him spooked. Of course no other deer left eating acorns now??

Joe


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Just had a small buck come by at about 100mph? Never stopped or slowed down. Ran about 100 yards past me right into a the woods where I have another stand? Something had him spooked. Of course no other deer left eating acorns now??
> 
> Joe


I just had the same thing but it wasn't a buck it was a cougar. And by that I mean hot older lady. Spooked the 2 does across the field. Oh well. Public land.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> I think so Perry. I sifted through the last two seasons of PA hunting threads a while back and the week of Halloween into the first week of November has been the week most guys here have reported seeing their best action.


My dad told me this is because it's the time bucks are cruising looking for does. After that, if they're on a doe, they're in that "lockdown" stage with the doe, and chasing off competitors.


----------



## skinner2

nicko said:


> I think so Perry. I sifted through the last two seasons of PA hunting threads a while back and the week of Halloween into the first week of November has been the week most guys here have reported seeing their best action.



I would agree with this also. The last 2 years I took the first week of November off. I can remember my first days out and had some action then the rest of the week it wasn't as good. So this year I took the last week of October.


----------



## jlh42581

I scouted ALL DAY. Still haven't found a target buck. Did have a one horn spike on one cam with a broken leg. Amazing what video vs pics shows. Have one where a doe had her face on a normal IR cam, lights kick on and she jumps back about three feet.

Surprised the amount of guys hunting on a week day. Did find a cool place to take my boy trout fishing.

I've got four stands to hang, yet nothing is solid enough at this point to hang them.

This new style of hanging back till I've got solid evidence sure is odd. Having a day off in season and not being in a stand just feels weird.

Off tomorrow, gonna hit an old haunt that I already know well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Applebag said:


> I just had the same thing but it wasn't a buck it was a cougar. And by that I mean hot older lady. Spooked the 2 does across the field. Oh well. Public land.


I hope you had your binoculars. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

The first two of the morning just came sneaking by. Let's hope that's a good sign. Good luck everybody else out this morning, what a beautiful morning so far!


----------



## nicko

Good luck Joe. I'll be at it this evening.


----------



## jlh42581

My morning hunt didn't happen. The boy was very sick last night. Puking while pooping is never cool, it must really suck as a 5 year old. I shut the alarm off at 4am. He wakes up at 5:30, ripping through the house like nothing happened ready to go to school. I personally was hosing barf off of bathroom rugs at midnight.

Did some driving through areas today. No one is out. Saw a bearded hen.

No clue exactly where I'm going tonight. The spot I was going this morning is a bedroom. If I don't get there very early, it's impossible.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck and keep the updates coming Joe. Helps the teleconferences go by faster! I will be out tonight - good luck Nick and everyone else out today.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> I just had the same thing but it wasn't a buck it was a cougar. And by that I mean hot older lady. Spooked the 2 does across the field. Oh well. Public land.


hope you got out of your tree and wrestled that cougar into submission hahaha


----------



## Scotty C

Had a few nice doe pass by me last night. All had a little one with them... 
I guess I'm getting soft cus I let them pass....


----------



## rogersb

I was out on public last night. Found a game trail about 45 min walk in with a good scrape and licking branch. Nothing came through while I was there though. Gonna go back tonight then not go in again until next week. I was the only car out there.


----------



## tyepsu

There is a property I have been hunting in 2A for 4 or 5 years now and there are always a few good bucks on the property. There are a few issues however that are out of my control. For one, there is a guy that sneaks in on the property to the south and trespasses. Noone has permission to hunt that property, but no one seems to do anything about that guy. He shot a nice buck last year that I had fairly regular pics of. On the property I am allowed to hunt, the landowner has started giving a few other guys permission to hunt. The one guy is elderly and has a heart condition, so the landowner gave him the OK to drive out into the field to shorten his walk. The problem with that is it screws up the deer movement. He parks right on the edge of the field and woods. I do have a stand about 70 yards from the field edge, where there are a lot of good worn trails. Last night I chose not to sit in that stand, as his truck was parked straight above the location. I do have another stand a few hundred yards down in the woods. That is where I sat last night. This bruiser came by my camera less than an hour after I was there swapping cards at the end of August. Unfortunately, I do not have any pics of him since. Hopefully, once the end of October rolls around he will show up again. I plan on spending some long hours in that stand. Any guesses on age and score?

I do realize I am fortunate to hunt other peoples land and I have to take the bad with the good. It just can get frustrating when a lot of time is spent scouting, hanging stands, putting out cams, etc.


----------



## Scotty C

tyepsu said:


> There is a property I have been hunting in 2A for 4 or 5 years now and there are always a few good bucks on the property. There are a few issues however that are out of my control. For one, there is a guy that sneaks in on the property to the south and trespasses. Noone has permission to hunt that property, but no one seems to do anything about that guy. He shot a nice buck last year that I had fairly regular pics of. On the property I am allowed to hunt, the landowner has started giving a few other guys permission to hunt. The one guy is elderly and has a heart condition, so the landowner gave him the OK to drive out into the field to shorten his walk. The problem with that is it screws up the deer movement. He parks right on the edge of the field and woods. I do have a stand about 70 yards from the field edge, where there are a lot of good worn trails. Last night I chose not to sit in that stand, as his truck was parked straight above the location. I do have another stand a few hundred yards down in the woods. That is where I sat last night. This bruiser came by my camera less than an hour after I was there swapping cards at the end of August. Unfortunately, I do not have any pics of him since. Hopefully, once the end of October rolls around he will show up again. I plan on spending some long hours in that stand. Any guesses on age and score?
> 
> I do realize I am fortunate to hunt other peoples land and I have to take the bad with the good. It just can get frustrating when a lot of time is spent scouting, hanging stands, putting out cams, etc.


I have often said "hunting would be easy, if it weren't for other hunters."


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> My morning hunt didn't happen. The boy was very sick last night. Puking while pooping is never cool, it must really suck as a 5 year old. I shut the alarm off at 4am. He wakes up at 5:30, ripping through the house like nothing happened ready to go to school. I personally was hosing barf off of bathroom rugs at midnight.
> 
> Did some driving through areas today. No one is out. Saw a bearded hen.
> 
> No clue exactly where I'm going tonight. The spot I was going this morning is a bedroom. If I don't get there very early, it's impossible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I feel your pain, man. Little ones are resilient though. I certainly wish I could recover from a stomach bug as quickly as they do!


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck Joe!
Not sure about the east wind the next couple of days. 
I have a new to me spot and there is a large marsh/creek bottom to my east that has bedding I suspect. 
It's on public though so I'm thinking it is worth a shot. 

any feedback would be appreciated!

Brian

Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> I feel your pain, man. Little ones are resilient though. I certainly wish I could recover from a stomach bug as quickly as they do!


No doubt, I'd still be in bed

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

wyrnutz said:


> Good luck Joe!
> Not sure about the east wind the next couple of days.
> I have a new to me spot and there is a large marsh/creek bottom to my east that has bedding I suspect.
> It's on public though so I'm thinking it is worth a shot.
> 
> any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> Brian
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've changed my thoughts considerably. I used to be in the woods at every chance I had but that's no longer working.

I drive 45 mins too and from work. While doing so, I take in a ton of podcasts. The first time I heard of guys laying back and waiting was dquisto YEARS ago when Dan Infalt was still with what is now NextBuk. One reoccurring theme I've heard in these podcasts was how we are our own worst enemy with pressure. I'm serious when I say I've heard it a dozen or more times about not hunting unless you're 90% positive you can kill one. Personally, I'm going that route as I find sitting in a tree without seeing bucks I want to kill extremely frustrating. This year I'm staying away from the hot areas I found last winter until stars, moons, weather or more aligns. I'm still going to the woods, just not anywhere I think shows great potential without undeniable evidence.

If you wanna chance luck or shoot a doe, dive in. My luck isn't the greatest when it comes to pure straight up luck. I've always had to make my luck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

jlh42581 said:


> I've changed my thoughts considerably. I used to be in the woods at every chance I had but that's no longer working.
> 
> I drive 45 mins too and from work. While doing so, I take in a ton of podcasts. The first time I heard of guys laying back and waiting was dquisto YEARS ago when Dan Infalt was still with what is now NextBuk. One reoccurring theme I've heard in these podcasts was how we are our own worst enemy with pressure. I'm serious when I say I've heard it a dozen or more times about not hunting unless you're 90% positive you can kill one. Personally, I'm going that route as I find sitting in a tree without seeing bucks I want to kill extremely frustrating. This year I'm staying away from the hot areas I found last winter until stars, moons, weather or more aligns. I'm still going to the woods, just not anywhere I think shows great potential without undeniable evidence.
> 
> If you wanna chance luck or shoot a doe, dive in. My luck isn't the greatest when it comes to pure straight up luck. I've always had to make my luck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What's Andre up to these days ???


----------



## jlh42581

Ken 22 said:


> What's Andre up to these days ???


I've got no idea. Haven't seen much about him hunting lately. I think he's laying low, prob tired of the nonsense.

I do know he's working with his boy Cody on XOP

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

out of work and on my home to grab my stuff for this evening sit. going to a new spot with good sign when I hunt the stand two weeks ago....hope its still good...


----------



## davydtune

Went out for the first time this AM. Had a group of 6 doe come by me but were just a touch out of range. I was on the ground more scouting than hunting and it was jut too open to close the gap. I went back out after I was done hunting and hung a stand real quick. We will see how it goes in the AM :wink:


----------



## fap1800

The RPM arrived today. Holly heck are those cams obscenely huge. I'm eager to slap on rest and install a peep, but thinking that my conventional standard press might not be a good idea with the "beyond parallel" limbs. Reading that a press with fingers is best. 

That being said, anyone recommend a competent shop that deals with Bowtech in either Bucks or MontCo? French Creek is kinda a haul for me. I work in Yardley and saw that the Sportsmen's Center across the river in Jersey has a shop, but I know nothing about them. Thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ken 22

Well if you work in Yardley your not far from Bordertown ,NJ ? Think its like 13 miles . There is great archery shop over there Cheyenne Mountain Outfitters and know the manager there is name Vinnie . Great bow tuner .


----------



## fap1800

Ken 22 said:


> Well if you work in Yardley your not far from Bordertown ,NJ ? Think its like 13 miles . There is great archery shop over there Cheyenne Mountain Outfitters and know the manager there is name Vinnie . Great bow tuner .


Yup. Could run it over during lunch. I came across their website and the only reason I didn't consider is that I didn't see Bowtech listed, but they're on Bowtech's site as being a dealer. I'll give them a shot. Thanks!


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> The RPM arrived today. Holly heck are those cams obscenely huge. I'm eager to slap on rest and install a peep, but thinking that my conventional standard press might not be a good idea with the "beyond parallel" limbs. Reading that a press with fingers is best.
> 
> That being said, anyone recommend a competent shop that deals with Bowtech in either Bucks or MontCo? French Creek is kinda a haul for me. I work in Yardley and saw that the Sportsmen's Center across the river in Jersey has a shop, but I know nothing about them. Thoughts appreciated. Thanks.



I wouldn't let FCO touch my bows.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> I wouldn't let FCO touch my bows.


Oh...good to know. Bad experience there I take it? I think I've only gotten arrows from them back in the day.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Oh...good to know. Bad experience there I take it? I think I've only gotten arrows from them back in the day.



I got arrows from them in the past with no issues. But I got tired of their attitudes and some substandard work on my bow.


----------



## KylePA

I wouldn't let FCO touch my stuff either. For all the same reasons as Nicko


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> I got arrows from them in the past with no issues. But I got tired of their attitudes and some substandard work on my bow.


There's definitely some in there with that "know it all" attitude, along with the "why are you bothering at my job" attitude. One guy dropped my bow out of the press. I think the only time someone else has worked on my bow after that is when I went to Lancaster to have them put new strings on.


----------



## jacobh

Anybody in SE Pa near Limerick want to make some $$ I need a peep and kisser put on my new bow and don't want to go to my local shop. I'll supply the parts and will gladly pay u to install


----------



## abrenneman

Worst year so far. Hunting public land but appears to be no pressure from anyone. Had cams up leading to the week before the season and had almost daily pics of 4 different bucks, two which were shooters, and lots of doe. Was out all day Saturday, and until noon today and didn't see a thing. Tomorrow I have from start to noon again and that may be it for a few weeks. Disappointing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I wouldn't let FCO touch my bows.


Me too...I'll leave it at that as I tend to get very unmoderator-like when FCO is a topic of discussion. Been on a steady and steep decline since the previous owner passed...nuff said

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perched about 28' up...need to get up there on this oak ridge set. Kicked two out on the way in which always sucks, this cloud cover has them up and moving, just need a good one to move my way. Seen 2 since I've been on stand, but that was with my binos at the far end of the ridge. This is the area that Piebald buck has been frequenting. Not a giant, but he is for certain 5 years old. Easy to keep track of him (lol). Maybe he gets a hankering for some white oaks tonight? The winds right...we'll see...good luck everyone.

Obviously nothing materialized this morning and I was out early as I had a 9:30 AM meeting. Landowner always jokes....you go from camo to Brooks Bothers in my front yard. I humbly point out that I hide behind the garage

Oh the things we do to chase these critters...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Left my Thermacell at home and flys are all over me. Ugh!


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Anybody in SE Pa near Limerick want to make some $$ I need a peep and kisser put on my new bow and don't want to go to my local shop. I'll supply the parts and will gladly pay u to install


If I planned on going to my archery club I would. Unfortunately, I do not plan on going there for a few days due to work and hunting.


----------



## jacobh

I just bought a bowmaster with L brackets hopefully that'll do the trick for a obsession defcon 6


----------



## jlh42581

I ended up hanging another stand for when it gets good. Used my garden wagon to get it into a deep water hole I found two years ago. It's got a great entry but the exit will be iffy as I have to walk a power line. 

By far the worst part of public is that you gotta hide everything. I saw a spot I wanted to put a cam but it would've been stolen before I checked it a single time.

Sure is a lot of work putting up stands when the stuff is cheap and heavy. I'm putting about $80 into a setup. With having to remove them before rifle for fear of theft I really can't manage more than 4-6, just too much to keep up with and my busy schedule.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I went in today because it's a point and the wind was such they wouldn't likely bed near today. When the wind is right for them to bed, it will also be right to hunt it.

If my prospect membership doesn't come up at camp soon i smell a lease in my future. Again, mainly a time thing. I love the freedom of public but I don't love that I gotta carry stands for miles, hide cams in non prime spots...

How in the world do you guys do it on very small chunks of public?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

All public land is not the same :wink: We have smaller parcels of GLs up this way and believe it or not some hardly receive any pressure during archery season, gun season however is completely different. Actually the only stand set of mine that got swiped was on private land and not public.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

jlh42581 said:


> I've changed my thoughts considerably. I used to be in the woods at every chance I had but that's no longer working.
> 
> I drive 45 mins too and from work. While doing so, I take in a ton of podcasts. The first time I heard of guys laying back and waiting was dquisto YEARS ago when Dan Infalt was still with what is now NextBuk. One reoccurring theme I've heard in these podcasts was how we are our own worst enemy with pressure. I'm serious when I say I've heard it a dozen or more times about not hunting unless you're 90% positive you can kill one. Personally, I'm going that route as I find sitting in a tree without seeing bucks I want to kill extremely frustrating. This year I'm staying away from the hot areas I found last winter until stars, moons, weather or more aligns. I'm still going to the woods, just not anywhere I think shows great potential without undeniable evidence.
> 
> If you wanna chance luck or shoot a doe, dive in. My luck isn't the greatest when it comes to pure straight up luck. I've always had to make my luck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This is exactly what I've been doing the past 10 years here in PA. I'm fortunate to have some small pieces of private that are killer spots, but can't handle the in and out of hunting regularly. They have to be 4.5 years old for me to shoot, so I am just running cameras until I feel can kill him the first time in. These tactics of course don't guarantee me filling my PA tag (I have ate my buck tag 4 years in a row) but that's ok with me. The challenge of killing these mature deer is what I love the most. These low pressure tactics also works with a busy career, 2 little kids, and a working wife.


----------



## davydtune

Less is more :wink: Once I learned to stop burning spots early on due to excitement I started seeing not only more deer but better quality animals as well. Most stands I will only hunt 2 or 3 times each season, others only once.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Ken 22 said:


> Well if you work in Yardley your not far from Bordertown ,NJ ? Think its like 13 miles . There is great archery shop over there Cheyenne Mountain Outfitters and know the manager there is name Vinnie . Great bow tuner .


/\/\/\/\This. Vinnie used to be over at sportsmans center and is now at Cheyenne. As Ken said, he can tune a bow for sure.


----------



## jlh42581

Sure is encouraging, what I was doing wasn't working. I've got two styles at this point. Hang back or go straight for the throat near bedding areas. This year I don't have the beds pinned. I had quite a few local last year but they were shot in short order by other guys hunting... Pressure. Most of the time I never got one crack. Guys were hunting on any and every wind imaginable.

I'm fortunate to have two good friends who have awesome properties they let me hunt in exchange for helping. One is too far to go every time, the other is to small to hunt a lot.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

During the week I can only make it out from 4 - last light. 8000 acres of public land and only one other vehicle. Time to get down and find out we set up within 150 yards of each other. I thought I had a spot far enough out and in a decent enough spot. Probably the same thing the other guy thought.


----------



## jtkratzer

So the acorn crop this year is killing me. The deer aren't moving to non-acorn food sources through my private properties like they have been the last two years. Either I need to get out on game lands and find some oaks or wait until the acorns have all dropped to hunt again. The State College property where I sawrpighly 30 deer in two days was all around oaks, no antlers, and I didn't have a doe tag. Assuming the acorn crop is the same down here and why all property owners report their spots as deer ghost towns right now. I got out tonight for a few hours and had a doe sneak by in a direction I never see them move at that time of day. She sounded like a squirrel scampering around and by the time I saw her I didn't have a shot and she was out of range. Not spooked, but on her way somewhere. 


Find oaks on public land or stay home...


----------



## Hammer 1

I put the smack down on a nice 7 tonight. I will post photo's tomorrow. Wish I had some restrain but I don't. Hoping my friends get the 2 big boys. I'm like a ***** that can't say no.


----------



## Hammer 1

He gave me a very easy ethical shot and I could not resist.


----------



## jtkratzer

Congrats. Haven't seen a buck in the woods in four sits yet. After three of four mornings starting between 4-4:45, I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Hammer 1

BTW I had an east wind tonight and that is the worst wind ever for my stand. The only reason I went tonight was to see if my Scent Crusher bag was a waste of money or not. This buck was with a 6 point and walked directly down wind of me and came within 7 yards. The wind was blowing right at him guys and he never knew I was there. I think it helped quite a bit.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Hammer. That's a nice 7.


----------



## NEDYARB

Nice buck Hammer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats on your buck!

Sitting here pondering which stand to sit, upper or lower....
Nice calm, cool morning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Hammer on a nice buck.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Matt.


----------



## Mathias

Turkey's roosted 50 yards away. Already a nice morning....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Gobbler sounding off 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonk0519

Did you guys see this buck at Boeing in Ridley? He is taunting all the bow hunters at the plant.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Mcbowhunt said:


> This is exactly what I've been doing the past 10 years here in PA. I'm fortunate to have some small pieces of private that are killer spots, but can't handle the in and out of hunting regularly. They have to be 4.5 years old for me to shoot, so I am just running cameras until I feel can kill him the first time in. These tactics of course don't guarantee me filling my PA tag (I have ate my buck tag 4 years in a row) but that's ok with me. The challenge of killing these mature deer is what I love the most. These low pressure tactics also works with a busy career, 2 little kids, and a working wife.


My approach to hunting is a little different than most and early season is one of my favorite time of the year to hunt. First let me say my kids are grown and gone from the house, I have lots of vacation, get off work early and can hunt every evening, and have great properties to hunt between Pa. and Ohio both private and public all by working hard scouting and knocking on doors, and my wife does not care that I hunt everyday not that it would matter. Early season I mainly hunt deep woods acorns and will hunt some field edges early, but I mainly look for a food source like acorns and some old apple orchards. I look for fresh deer sign and fresh rubs at these food sources, these early territorial rubs will tell you where a buck is spending a lot of his time. Depending on the wind I will hunt one of these hot spots every evening and you really only have one or two chances at each spot. Once you start spooking deer leaving it's time to move on and perhaps return a few times later in October. I have killed some great bucks early no matter what the temps or conditions. I learn so much every year from the early season that helps me during the rut. I do all day sits in funnels and pinch points during the rut and won't hunt these spots early. To me there is no greater thrill in bow hunting then to watch a 150 inch buck calmly feed on acorns toward your tree without all the craziness of the rut and trying to get a rut crazed buck to stop in one of your shooting lanes.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Hammer


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had a great buck slip by at 55 yards. Haven't seen this guy on film or in person before. Looked to be 10, maybe 11, was hard making him out with the binos. I was hoping as soon as he hit one of the main trails along the creek he'd turn my way to head off to bed, instead he turned west and walked away....they ALWAYS look bigger walking away, but this was conservatively a 140-145" class buck. First real nice one seen from stand for me this year. I don't have long this morning and will be slipping out of here in roughly 45-mins, unless he reappears...then I might just be too sick with buck fever to make it to the office:shade:

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Hope he makes a return pass...at 20 yards.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Had a small doe and her fawn at 25 yards that I could almost taste, but gave her a free ride. 4 turkey's flew off the roost past my tree into the field.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Wife has a work dinner and I have a conference call tonight. Based on the lack of movement, might stay out of the woods until next week. I have a 50K race this weekend and planning to stay out until Monday morning. Could hunt when I get back. Any thoughts or ideas on how long the acorns will be dropping?

I won't have a Saturday where I can get out mid-day to avoid the deer when they are moving until the 22nd to walk game lands. Squirrels are open then and I could take my kiddos along for a walk with the 22. I could look for sign and they could look for squirrels. That's probably scouting for next year. Not trying to piss off other hunters either.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Just had a great buck slip by at 55 yards. Haven't seen this guy on film or in person before. Looked to be 10, maybe 11, was hard making him out with the binos. I was hoping as soon as he hit one of the main trails along the creek he'd turn my way to head off to bed, instead he turned west and walked away....they ALWAYS look bigger walking away, but this was conservatively a 140-145" class buck. First real nice one seen from stand for me this year. I don't have long this morning and will be slipping out of here in roughly 45-mins, unless he reappears...then I might just be too sick with buck fever to make it to the office:shade:
> 
> Joe


Hope u get another crack at him Joe!


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> . First real nice one seen from stand for me this year.
> 
> Joe


Didn't you and your boy see a real nice ten a week or so ago?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Anybody in SE Pa near Limerick want to make some $$ I need a peep and kisser put on my new bow and don't want to go to my local shop. I'll supply the parts and will gladly pay u to install


I can't bring my press to work, but if you can do without your bow this weekend, we could meet on Friday, I could measure and take your bow home for the weekend and we could connect again on Monday. Connecting over the weekend will be tough as we have the LLS walk for Camille on Saturday night with a bunch of pre-walk activities and Sunday I have a family commitment in DE. 

If that works for you, it works for me...

Camille's Walk info (not looking for donations, just sharing the event)
http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/Wilmde16/jmilnes

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Didn't you and your boy see a real nice ten a week or so ago?


Yes, but not this nice. Definitely not the same. The 10-we saw on the opening Saturday was shot by a neighbor last Friday night...rough scored 132"

Don't want to come of snobbish or anything as it certainly won't take 130" for me to deflate some lungs here in PA. Given the opportunity, I would have smoked that 10 a couple weeks ago. Now, spotting this deer this morning plants the dilemma...as I know he's around. I will likely have a 5-7 day window while the chestnuts are really starting to fall to get after him as I am sure that is what has drawn him in from wherever he summered. No way I could have missed a resident buck on this property with the amount of electronic, boot leather, and glass scouting that gets done. Bottom line for me this season...any day on this property could be my last. I have NEVER hunted this much in the early season, but there isn't a promise of hunting the "rut ridge", "escape funnel", "creek stand" at times when they have been traditionally most effective.

Doing my best to make lemonade out of lemons this year and enjoying each trip out for exactly what it is...a little walk down memory lane (23 years) with the hopes of a successful harvest for either myself or my son. 


Joe


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the buck Hammer!!

I'll be heading out this evening to a new stand we put up on the property where the deer leave their beds to go to the field to eat. This field the last couple weeks has sprouted clover all over the place, it's everywhere, and they're hammering it every night.


----------



## jacobh

Joe Thank u very much. I bought a bowmaster with the brackets to try. Any idea if I can press a obsession defcon m6 with that enough to put a peep in? Thank u again



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1095333753]I can't bring my press to work, but if you can do without your bow this weekend, we could meet on Friday, I could measure and take your bow home for the weekend and we could connect again on Monday. Connecting over the weekend will be tough as we have the LLS walk for Camille on Saturday night with a bunch of pre-walk activities and Sunday I have a family commitment in DE. 

If that works for you, it works for me...

Camille's Walk info (not looking for donations, just sharing the event)
http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/Wilmde16/jmilnes

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlh42581

Someone mentioned acorns? The woods are LOADED by me. Can't focus on a specific area when they're everywhere.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

KMiha said:


> Congrats on the buck Hammer!!
> 
> I'll be heading out this evening to a new stand we put up on the property where the deer leave their beds to go to the field to eat. This field the last couple weeks has sprouted clover all over the place, it's everywhere, and they're hammering it every night.


 Sounds like a good plan. Good luck.

I probably won't get out till Saturday if that, see what the wind does. I have one stand I like to hunt early season by some white oaks that I am sure they are feeding on,but the east winds are keeping me away.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Someone mentioned acorns? The woods are LOADED by me. Can't focus on a specific area when they're everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I did. Raining acorns out there. I mostly hunt 6-10 acre plots, usually a house on it, so I don't have total free reign out there. Just don't have any oaks dropping where I set up trees. I suppose it's a lesson learned to do a better job when scouting to take more notice of the oaks (if they're on the properties) and have stand locations ready for the years where this happens. I was so focused on how the travel routes have remained consistent the last two years that I was just setting up stands to get on them better than I could hunting from the ground. Never thought of the hail damage producing acorn crop. 

In other news, I used a large branch on Saturday on the way out of the woods to open a mock scrape near a last ditch spot with a blind. Put it near the intersection of a bunch of trails in thick cover used as a travel route. Read here about guys using their own urine to get them started. Figured I won't be back here for a while and it's really a last ditch option to hunt that spot. Lots of traffic there, but it has usually been after dark because the owner lets people walk dogs and ride quads near there. Walked by it on the way to the stand yesterday to check it and there were a bunch of tracks in it. Figured I was there that I'd "freshen" it again. I need to hang a camera over there for the heck of it see who's visiting.


----------



## davydtune

jacobh said:


> Joe Thank u very much. I bought a bowmaster with the brackets to try. Any idea if I can press a obsession defcon m6 with that enough to put a peep in? Thank u again


As long as you got the new G2 version it should work just fine


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe Thank u very much. I bought a bowmaster with the brackets to try. Any idea if I can press a obsession defcon m6 with that enough to put a peep in? Thank u again
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=12-Ringer;1095333753]I can't bring my press to work, but if you can do without your bow this weekend, we could meet on Friday, I could measure and take your bow home for the weekend and we could connect again on Monday. Connecting over the weekend will be tough as we have the LLS walk for Camille on Saturday night with a bunch of pre-walk activities and Sunday I have a family commitment in DE.
> 
> If that works for you, it works for me...
> 
> Camille's Walk info (not looking for donations, just sharing the event)
> http://pages.lightthenight.org/de/Wilmde16/jmilnes
> 
> Joe


[/QUOTE]


Not real sure about the Defcon and the Bowmaster - it might work....word to the wise with the Bowmaster - be sure your bow is in some kind of vice or working table that is stable. It can get a little dicey cranking that down if the bow is laying on a table/bench. It is best to have the bow situated in some secure way so that it is facing down and you are working on the string from the top. 

Good luck.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, all was quiet after that buck slipped through this morning. There were two doe still out in the chestnuts when I emerged from the creek bottom. They skirted to the edge, but stayed within eyesight watching me change.

I need to get some of these chestnuts growing up-state - I have never seen anything close. I have the same dilemma with acorns that many others are reporting. With the rain and few cool nights the chestnuts really started opening and coming down - I'd say they "started " on Monday - this typically lasts 5-10 days. With the likelihood of some inclement weather from the tails of Hurricane Mathew this weekend, I suspect early next week might be good. They even leave the acorns for the chestnuts..

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I got the G2 wide brackets hope it works


----------



## davydtune

The big mast crops this year are exactly why I tend not hunt food sources directly. I hunt trails and staging areas in between the food and bedding or even trails that connect more than one food sources, and then only at some sort of pinch point. That could be a terrain feature, a fence corner, fallen trees, a hill, ect. If I can't pin them down directly, due to so much food om the ground, then I start scouting more than hunting. Much more efficient for me to place myself in a good vantage point where I can see what's going on even if it doesn't put me right on the action. Once I can see what they are using at that time then I move in and put a stand up based on what I've seen and hunt it immediately. I have killed several bucks this way :wink:


----------



## yetihunter1

I am having a solid start to my season. Got my 2nd doe for the year last night, saw around 12 though most came through at mach 5. Had a whole herd feeding there way up to me when a mountain biker came flying by and scared all of them. Missed a shot at one at 30yds but about an hour later hit one in the same spot the one I missed was standing at.


----------



## wyrnutz

Congrats Yeti



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

I'm told that YetiHunter is known down south as "The sweaty killer"


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> I'm told that YetiHunter is known down south as "The sweaty killer"


hahaha, the tactic is you either don't sweat at all and go scent free or take my approach. You sweat like crazy everywhere so the deer don't know where you are....im like a stinky nose jammer, so much sweat smell I block the nose.


----------



## Applebag

That makes so much sense. I heard the overwhelming smell of beer also helps block their noses. I may have a plan for tomorrow morning...


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats to all those who have been successful. I have seen deer on most sits, but they have either been small bucks or does with fawns. I am going to try and get out in 2A tonight after work. Unfortunately, I am not able to leave work much before 5, so I am risking bumping deer, as I head in around 5:20. Tomorrow I have a half day and I am off Friday. I am heading north to hunt 3A with my dad, uncle and a friend. My uncle and I do not have doe tags, so it is bucks only for us. This hunt is more about spending quality time with my dad and uncle, as they are 75 and 74, so I am not sure how many more seasons they will feel up to hunting. My dad grew up only rifle hunting and just got a crossbow last year. At his age, and the fact that he had shingles bad a few years ago, he is not able to pull a bow. He passed some young does last year and hasn't gotten a deer yet this year, so my hopes for this weekend is to get him his first bow deer. I doubt I will shoot a deer this weekend, as shooter bucks (130 for me) are few and far between in 3A. I also have a few bruisers here in 2A that I am after.


----------



## vonfoust

Some of you really need to suck it up and quit going to work so I can read more hunt reports!


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats to hammer and yeti.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

vonfoust said:


> Some of you really need to suck it up and quit going to work so I can read more hunt reports!


A few people just walked past my desk downwind of me, they had no idea I was there. Passed on one that was about 35 years old, she will be a dandy next year.


----------



## King

Applebag said:


> A few people just walked past my desk downwind of me, they had no idea I was there. Passed on one that was about 35 years old, she will be a dandy next year.


Most 35 year olds are past their prime. Better take the shot next time she rolls around. She's probably on a steep decline.

(Hopefully my wife doesn't see this)


----------



## nicko

King said:


> Most 35 year olds are past their prime. Better take the shot next time she rolls around. She's probably on a steep decline.
> 
> (Hopefully my wife doesn't see this)


Ha ha!!! Gotta take the shot when they are in their mid to late 20s.


----------



## nicko

I had been planning on a trip to Potter from 10/14-10/15 but I'm going to take my own advice and go for the end of October. Making my trip for 10/31 - 11/2.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

That trip sounds good Nicko. My buddy was up potter over the weekend, fresh rubs are popping up. He counted 17 on one bench we hunt. Also said the amount of acorns and beech nuts are unreal. This is in southern potter county on state forest land.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm going on one hell of a run of days off in November. I'd suggest if you're working you stop read the second.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> That trip sounds good Nicko. My buddy was up potter over the weekend, fresh rubs are popping up. He counted 17 on one bench we hunt. Also said the amount of acorns and beech nuts are unreal. This is in southern potter county on state forest land.


Good to know Dave. This is only my 2nd year hunting this property and I haven't been up there since January. I have no idea what to expect from a mast / food standpoint. Last year, the acorn crop was pretty much nil. But I know from the past couple PA hunting threads going back two years, most guys reported seeing their most action during the Halloween/first week of November timeframe. I hope I'm picking the right time but I'll have a great time either way.


----------



## KMiha

All settled in. A little late but they won't start coming out to here until after 6:30.


----------



## KMiha

Darn sideways pics.


----------



## Billy H

KMiha said:


> All settled in. A little late but they won't start coming out to here until after 6:30.


You have a good set up. Good luck.


----------



## nicko

Good luck Kmiha.

Rain is supposed to roll in on Saturday morning. Hopefully Friday evening will be good.


----------



## 138104

Just dawned on me I should be hunting, not sitting on the porch watching for deer...


----------



## KMiha

Thanks guys. May even decide to shoot a doe tonight. I'll see when they get here.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm still not seeing the numbers I would like on public. Another year of no public doe's for me. 

I'm expecting a population EXPLOSION in the north woods inside of five years. They're cutting and burning like they forgot to do it for 20 years... Oh wait, they did!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Out of curiosity, I know a number of guys here have passed on shots at does, some multiple times. As for myself, I have had shots but the only antlerless I had a clear shot at was a first year deer that probably weighs less than our 8 month old dog. Other shots just were not feasible due to low light conditions and very small windows for opportunity that closed very quickly.

For those who are passing on does so far, do you take any doe throughout the season and if so, when do you decide to take them? Personally, I'll take them whenever the opportunity presents itself. I like venison and I hunt for that before antlers. Headgear is just a bonus as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dougell

Before my son hunted,I'd always take the first decent shot I had at a mature doe and then just hunt for a buck.Once I killed a buck,I'd just hunt does the rest of the year.Now that he hunts I rarely carry a weapon


----------



## NEDYARB

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, but not this nice. Definitely not the same. The 10-we saw on the opening Saturday was shot by a neighbor last Friday night...rough scored 132"
> 
> Don't want to come of snobbish or anything as it certainly won't take 130" for me to deflate some lungs here in PA. Given the opportunity, I would have smoked that 10 a couple weeks ago. Now, spotting this deer this morning plants the dilemma...as I know he's around. I will likely have a 5-7 day window while the chestnuts are really starting to fall to get after him as I am sure that is what has drawn him in from wherever he summered. No way I could have missed a resident buck on this property with the amount of electronic, boot leather, and glass scouting that gets done. Bottom line for me this season...any day on this property could be my last. I have NEVER hunted this much in the early season, but there isn't a promise of hunting the "rut ridge", "escape funnel", "creek stand" at times when they have been traditionally most effective.
> 
> Doing my best to make lemonade out of lemons this year and enjoying each trip out for exactly what it is...a little walk down memory lane (23 years) with the hopes of a successful harvest for either myself or my son.
> 
> 
> Joe


joe, how do you make so many trips into that spot without risking burning your spot.I hunt very little in the early season, even though I feel I have solid entry/exit strategies. I understand you are on bucks but you must have a bulletproof entry/exit strategy.I am in no way being derogatory, I am just curious.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NEDYARB said:


> joe, how do you make so many trips into that spot without risking burning your spot.I hunt very little in the early season, even though I feel I have solid entry/exit strategies. I understand you are on bucks but you must have a bulletproof entry/exit strategy.I am in no way being derogatory, I am just curious.


Hey Ned, no offense taken...some may have noticed that I rarely comment on a lot of the "strategy" discussions... "smarter not harder", "less is more", etc...not because I find it irrelevant, but because my experience has taught me every property requires its own strategy. Sure there are some "rules of thumb" and I certainly wouldn't suggest anyone has shared any nonsensical advice on this thread thus far this year, but the same tactics I use less than 5-miles away on the Marsh Creek Property would be completely useless where I am right now and vice-versa.

I can tell you without any hesitation, when the chestnuts start falling on this property, it is virtually impossible to hunt the groves and not have a shot at a deer multiple times a day, EVERYDAY. I have had as many as 25-30 deer in the back grove, which is slightly smaller than a football field, while I was on stand in the middle of the grove with the winds swirling around that grove. A few years back I took a father and son out for an afternoon hunt, hoping the youngster would score his first deer. We were on stand by 2, 2:45 he missed, 3:10 he missed again, 3:30 his arrow fell off of the rest and dropped to the ground, his dad climbed out of the double ladder retrieved all three arrows, climbed back in and at 4:40 he smoked his first deer at 13 yards. I am not saying it is impossible to blow this spot, that can and surely does happen on occasion, but when the chestnuts are falling, they have a very short memory. 

This is the first year since 2010 that the chestnuts have hung on this long. They typically start falling in early August were long gone before we could effectively hunt them. We would sit and watch from a safe distance the deer parade and dream about being able to legally hunt them. With the onset of the early season hunting in this WMU, coupled with the availability to also buck hunt this year, the fact the nuts are falling late and realizing every sit could be my last, I will admit I am hunting more in the early season now, than I ever have before. Normally, I'd still be in ID mode, looking to find a good one feasting and make a plan for his demise.

I have had the good fortune to get out on 7 sits thus far this year and have passed deer on all but one sit. I have seen 4 different buck from stand, one of which was already taken by a neighbor, one that slipped through this morning and two scrubs (small baskets). Neither of the two better buck were in range, the 10- I saw with Ty was close, but Ty was hunting not me. I have three major access points to this property and yesterday morning I hiked a mile to get to a spot that would normally be 100 yards from my car.  That hike was determined by the wind.

When the nuts are gone, tactics change a lot. I move off of the fringes and more into direct contact areas. I define direct contact areas primarily as the downwind side of travel corridors which are downwind of bedding areas, as well as, downwind sides of funnels and ridge tops where scrapes and rubs appear annually. This time of year, I don't go anywhere near them. I have three cams that have been out for a month on this property, because I won't risk going in just to check them. There is are three buck that fall between 4.5-6 years old that will feel the sting of my Rize if they opportunity presents. I have yet to see any of these on the hoof, only photos. The neighbor is also hunting all three and when these nuts are gone, these deer will be back on his place in his plots. Add to those three the one I saw this morning and I have 4 decent buck in the area, but I know they won't be for long. I have two other cams on this property that I check regularly and both cams still have the three bucks hanging together, as recently as 10/3/16 at 6:55AM. I need to be there when they're there...so far our paths haven't crossed, but I have a feeling if it were me and not my younger cousin in that stand in Saturday afternoon, I'd be posting some hero shots with a P&Y 9-point.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, I know a number of guys here have passed on shots at does, some multiple times. As for myself, I have had shots but the only antlerless I had a clear shot at was a first year deer that probably weighs less than our 8 month old dog. Other shots just were not feasible due to low light conditions and very small windows for opportunity that closed very quickly.
> 
> For those who are passing on does so far, do you take any doe throughout the season and if so, when do you decide to take them? Personally, I'll take them whenever the opportunity presents itself. I like venison and I hunt for that before antlers. Headgear is just a bonus as far as I'm concerned.



Nick, I will be the first to admit that I have been spoiled. I read on this thread year in and year out stories of guys hunting sometimes the entire season and never SEE a deer from stand, let alone have an opportunity to take one. You and many others know I have done my best to share my opportunities and have invited several to hunt with me, almost always resulting in the hunter getting a deer. Can't say anyone other than me or my family members have taken a wall-hanger here, but we have 7 shoulder mounts from the same property and too many doe over the years to effectively count. In 2014 I know I took 8 different people this spot which resulted in 10-doe being taken. 

The most valuable lessons I have learned about deer behavior, come directly from passing on deer. You get an up close and personal lesson, providing you are open/observant enough to recognize it as such. Venison is not a high priority in my immediate household, in fact, the wife and kids, are not fans. When I shoot my deer, they are usually donated to the hunters sharing the harvest program. Last season, despite the personal setbacks I had with Camille's diagnosis, we still took 6 doe and a9-point off of this property and it is still overrun. 

I know I could go out tomorrow and shoot a doe if I wanted to, if someone really needed the meat; let me know I'm glad to do it. Given the circumstances this year with the landowner dying, I am not comfortable inviting folks to hunt as I am focused on working with the agents in the hopes of meeting the new owners on day 1. It took 23 years to forge the relationship I had with Alice and Jim and I will have to remind myself daily that anyone new deserves that very same attention I gave so many years ago. That ideal is something that I think is often lost in similar circumstances.

I let several doe walk primarily because having a small group feeding in front of me GREATLY increases that odds that a mature buck approaching would be a little more at ease than he would be if they weren't there. I also can't stand taking a doe in the early season when there is the chance she is still caring for her young. I'd rather take one in the late season who may be pregnant and contribute to herd reduction in that way. Last night I had a mom and fawn come by and I swear the fawn looked less than 3-months old. Still had that reddish colored coat littered with bright white spots...really must have been a late drop.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Matt - laying them down this year....your first buck is your immediate future, I have no doubts!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Just dawned on me I should be hunting, not sitting on the porch watching for deer...


LOL- been there myself a few times...

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Not hunting related but thought maybe you'd like to see. Back to Back fantasy fishing wins.

These are FREE to play. If you bass fish, play, here's proof you can win!

2015 - 5th place FLW Tacklewarehouse League









2016 - 9th place - BASS Tacklewarehouse league









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, I know a number of guys here have passed on shots at does, some multiple times. As for myself, I have had shots but the only antlerless I had a clear shot at was a first year deer that probably weighs less than our 8 month old dog. Other shots just were not feasible due to low light conditions and very small windows for opportunity that closed very quickly.
> 
> For those who are passing on does so far, do you take any doe throughout the season and if so, when do you decide to take them? Personally, I'll take them whenever the opportunity presents itself. I like venison and I hunt for that before antlers. Headgear is just a bonus as far as I'm concerned.


I shoot them on managed private land no where near the rut

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I had been planning on a trip to Potter from 10/14-10/15 but I'm going to take my own advice and go for the end of October. Making my trip for 10/31 - 11/2.


Pop's been up all week - only seen 5 deer from stand, two passed in range, but couldn't get a shot, all doe. He's hunted primarily the lease in Coudersport (2-mins from your hotel), although he turned in a few sits on the 40 acres out back of our place (hasn't seen a deer there). 

Be reminded the statewide muzzloader comes in on 10/15, followed by the special any weapon for youth, senior, and disabled 10/20. Not to mention Grouse opening on 10/15 and fall turkey on 10/29...all of these will impact you on RYHC, especially the fall turkey. Don't forget to give the access point off of Dwight Creek a good look, when the chasing starts that creek bottom sees a lot of action. The camps along the road tend to get a little territorial, but you should have the combo for the gate...you won't be disappointed if you check that area out.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Not hunting related but thought maybe you'd like to see. Back to Back fantasy fishing wins.
> 
> These are FREE to play. If you bass fish, play, here's proof you can win!
> 
> 2015 - 5th place FLW Tacklewarehouse League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 - 9th place - BASS Tacklewarehouse league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Very cool - love to see the youngster in there too...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

No luck. Did see about 15-20 deer. All out of range. That's part of hunting big fields. Gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Very cool - love to see the youngster in there too...
> 
> Joe


Yeah he's got a box of stuff in the house he doesn't even take fishing. He's gotta have at least one of every soft plastic. Been going on my boat since he could stand. His patience is short but we still go. I was supposed to take him with me archery hunting Saturday but the weather might kill that. I'm certainly trying to mold him to love the outdoors.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Ned, no offense taken...some may have noticed that I rarely comment on a lot of the "strategy" discussions... "smarter not harder", "less is more", etc...not because I find it irrelevant, but because my experience has taught me every property requires its own strategy. Sure there are some "rules of thumb" and I certainly wouldn't suggest anyone has shared any nonsensical advice on this thread thus far this year, but the same tactics I use less than 5-miles away on the Marsh Creek Property would be completely useless where I am right now and vice-versa.
> 
> I can tell you without any hesitation, when the chestnuts start falling on this property, it is virtually impossible to hunt the groves and not have a shot at a deer multiple times a day, EVERYDAY. I have had as many as 25-30 deer in the back grove, which is slightly smaller than a football field, while I was on stand in the middle of the grove with the winds swirling around that grove. A few years back I took a father and son out for an afternoon hunt, hoping the youngster would score his first deer. We were on stand by 2, 2:45 he missed, 3:10 he missed again, 3:30 his arrow fell off of the rest and dropped to the ground, his dad climbed out of the double ladder retrieved all three arrows, climbed back in and at 4:40 he smoked his first deer at 13 yards. I am not saying it is impossible to blow this spot, that can and surely does happen on occasion, but when the chestnuts are falling, they have a very short memory.
> 
> This is the first year since 2010 that the chestnuts have hung on this long. They typically start falling in early August were long gone before we could effectively hunt them. We would sit and watch from a safe distance the deer parade and dream about being able to legally hunt them. With the onset of the early season hunting in this WMU, coupled with the availability to also buck hunt this year, the fact the nuts are falling late and realizing every sit could be my last, I will admit I am hunting more in the early season now, than I ever have before. Normally, I'd still be in ID mode, looking to find a good one feasting and make a plan for his demise.
> 
> I have had the good fortune to get out on 7 sits thus far this year and have passed deer on all but one sit. I have seen 4 different buck from stand, one of which was already taken by a neighbor, one that slipped through this morning and two scrubs (small baskets). Neither of the two better buck were in range, the 10- I saw with Ty was close, but Ty was hunting not me. I have three major access points to this property and yesterday morning I hiked a mile to get to a spot that would normally be 100 yards from my car. That hike was determined by the wind.
> 
> When the nuts are gone, tactics change a lot. I move off of the fringes and more into direct contact areas. I define direct contact areas primarily as the downwind side of travel corridors which are downwind of bedding areas, as well as, downwind sides of funnels and ridge tops where scrapes and rubs appear annually. This time of year, I don't go anywhere near them. I have three cams that have been out for a month on this property, because I won't risk going in just to check them. There is are three buck that fall between 4.5-6 years old that will feel the sting of my Rize if they opportunity presents. I have yet to see any of these on the hoof, only photos. The neighbor is also hunting all three and when these nuts are gone, these deer will be back on his place in his plots. Add to those three the one I saw this morning and I have 4 decent buck in the area, but I know they won't be for long. I have two other cams on this property that I check regularly and both cams still have the three bucks hanging together, as recently as 10/3/16 at 6:55AM. I need to be there when they're there...so far our paths haven't crossed, but I have a feeling if it were me and not my younger cousin in that stand in Saturday afternoon, I'd be posting some hero shots with a P&Y 9-point.
> 
> Joe


thanks for the reply joe. great explanation.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Yeah he's got a box of stuff in the house he doesn't even take fishing. He's gotta have at least one of every soft plastic. Been going on my boat since he could stand. His patience is short but we still go. I was supposed to take him with me archery hunting Saturday but the weather might kill that. I'm certainly trying to mold him to love the outdoors.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Funny thing...my son was the same exact way, thought I'd have a fishing partner for life...more often he would be nagging me to go and it's safe to say he knows his stuff from the ocean and bays to the finger creeks. His limited out on founder and striped bass as well as trout and both large and small mouth. Can probably tie more knots than 1/2 the guys here.

Last two years....I'm nagging him???? Not sure what changed. I know he's 13 now and just about knows everything about everything, but I can't figure out what has changed. You should even see him drive the boat, pulled some real nifty moves drifting the jetties in traffic and even after father-son moments like this...










He's anxious to get back to his iPhone??

Don't get me wrong, it's not like he hates it or anything, but compared to the days when he was jumping on the bed 2-hours before the alarm anxious to get out there, things have changed.

Cherish every moment as I know I lean on those moments now to get me through the confusion I experience these days on this issue.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Funny thing...my son was the same exact way, thought I'd have a fishing partner for life...more often he would be nagging me to go and it's safe to say he knows his stuff from the ocean and bays to the finger creeks. His limited out on founder and striped bass as well as trout and both large and small mouth. Can probably tie more knots than 1/2 the guys here.
> 
> Last two years....I'm nagging him???? Not sure what changed. I know he's 13 now and just about knows everything about everything, but I can't figure out what has changed. You should even see him drive the boat, pulled some real nifty moves drifting the jetties in traffic and even after father-son moments like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's anxious to get back to his iPhone??
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not like he hates it or anything, but compared to the days when he was jumping on the bed 2-hours before the alarm anxious to get out there, things have changed.
> 
> Cherish every moment as I know I lean on those moments now to get me through the confusion I experience these days on this issue.
> 
> Joe


With two at 6 and 4, I'm going to hold out as long as possible on them getting phones. Just talked to them both this evening about walking in the woods with me and helping me small game hunt and look for deer sign. Will probably take them shed hunting in the spring.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Funny thing...my son was the same exact way, thought I'd have a fishing partner for life...more often he would be nagging me to go and it's safe to say he knows his stuff from the ocean and bays to the finger creeks. His limited out on founder and striped bass as well as trout and both large and small mouth. Can probably tie more knots than 1/2 the guys here.
> 
> Last two years....I'm nagging him???? Not sure what changed. I know he's 13 now and just about knows everything about everything, but I can't figure out what has changed. You should even see him drive the boat, pulled some real nifty moves drifting the jetties in traffic and even after father-son moments like this...
> 
> 
> He's anxious to get back to his iPhone??
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not like he hates it or anything, but compared to the days when he was jumping on the bed 2-hours before the alarm anxious to get out there, things have changed.
> 
> Cherish every moment as I know I lean on those moments now to get me through the confusion I experience these days on this issue.
> 
> Joe



Same thing happened to me when I started to become a teenager. Sorry to say, it may get worse, as girls and friends start becoming more of a priority. Eventually I came back around and got into it. But I, as a teenager, became way more interested in girls and doing other things rather than hunting and fishing. The other problem is in the area we live in not many people, especially kids, do what we do. It's hard for other kids to relate, and difficult for kids to keep interest in this stuff when none of their friends do it.


----------



## tomas4891

I was able to connect tonight on this guy! This is my first buck!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

tomas4891 said:


> I was able to connect tonight on this guy! This is my first buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## nicko

Good job Tomas. Nothing like that first buck.


----------



## Mr. October

tomas4891 said:


> I was able to connect tonight on this guy! This is my first buck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That looks like a big deer. Nice job!


----------



## Mr. October

47 degrees this a.m. Work sucks.


----------



## j.d.m.

12-Ringer said:


> Funny thing...my son was the same exact way, thought I'd have a fishing partner for life...more often he would be nagging me to go and it's safe to say he knows his stuff from the ocean and bays to the finger creeks. His limited out on founder and striped bass as well as trout and both large and small mouth. Can probably tie more knots than 1/2 the guys here.
> 
> Last two years....I'm nagging him???? Not sure what changed. I know he's 13 now and just about knows everything about everything, but I can't figure out what has changed. You should even see him drive the boat, pulled some real nifty moves drifting the jetties in traffic and even after father-son moments like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's anxious to get back to his iPhone??
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not like he hates it or anything, but compared to the days when he was jumping on the bed 2-hours before the alarm anxious to get out there, things have changed.
> 
> Cherish every moment as I know I lean on those moments now to get me through the confusion I experience these days on this issue.
> 
> Joe


My daughter's drive for being out in the woods with me has drastically dropped since the iphone. Now when I ask her if she wants to hunt, she just shrugs her shoulders and says, "I don't know". Then turns around and goes back to her phone. Wish we never gave the kids the phones.


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice bucks Tomas. Congrats on the first kill.


----------



## j.d.m.

nicko said:


> Out of curiosity, I know a number of guys here have passed on shots at does, some multiple times. As for myself, I have had shots but the only antlerless I had a clear shot at was a first year deer that probably weighs less than our 8 month old dog. Other shots just were not feasible due to low light conditions and very small windows for opportunity that closed very quickly.
> 
> For those who are passing on does so far, do you take any doe throughout the season and if so, when do you decide to take them? Personally, I'll take them whenever the opportunity presents itself. I like venison and I hunt for that before antlers. Headgear is just a bonus as far as I'm concerned.


I try to take them as early as possible. Once they start going into heat, your just removing the natural lure. Otherwise, I'll take one as soon as the rut is over. Only time I don't shoot in the early part of season, is when it's too warm to let them hang overnight.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Tomas


----------



## Viper69

Shot one tonight at 6:20. Not my biggest for sure but just couldn't pass a perfect 10. Plus it was my father's B- day. I lost him several years ago but he was with me for this.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Tomas on your first buck and Wow Viper that is a dandy 10 Congrats.


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Funny thing...my son was the same exact way, thought I'd have a fishing partner for life...more often he would be nagging me to go and it's safe to say he knows his stuff from the ocean and bays to the finger creeks. His limited out on founder and striped bass as well as trout and both large and small mouth. Can probably tie more knots than 1/2 the guys here.
> 
> Last two years....I'm nagging him???? Not sure what changed. I know he's 13 now and just about knows everything about everything, but I can't figure out what has changed. You should even see him drive the boat, pulled some real nifty moves drifting the jetties in traffic and even after father-son moments like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's anxious to get back to his iPhone??
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not like he hates it or anything, but compared to the days when he was jumping on the bed 2-hours before the alarm anxious to get out there, things have changed.
> 
> Cherish every moment as I know I lean on those moments now to get me through the confusion I experience these days on this issue.
> 
> Joe


I'm guessing his fire will return some day. 13 most kids are worried about who their friends think they are rather than who they REALLY are.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Awsome buck viper congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Congrats buck killers

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Doe and 2 yearlings hanging out. Mom keeps grunting at them. All the while I see a fox below me on the ridge trying to put a move on them lol.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

tomas4891 said:


> I was able to connect tonight on this guy! This is my first buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like getting your first bow buck!! 
Congrats!!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Viper69 said:


> Shot one tonight at 6:20. Not my biggest for sure but just couldn't pass a perfect 10. Plus it was my father's B- day. I lost him several years ago but he was with me for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-
> cdn.com/20161006/32da098a1d41b3ee3b5890803200357b.jpg
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats viper! Nice buck! I'm sure your father is looking down smiling!


----------



## jtkratzer

Nice 10! I'd probably have a hard time passing that one up, too. There's a thick layer of sarcasm there as it would be my biggest.


----------



## Mathias

Nice 10 Viper!



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats on the bucks folks.


----------



## Viper69

jtkratzer said:


> Nice 10! I'd probably have a hard time passing that one up, too. There's a thick layer of sarcasm there as it would be my biggest.


Thanks all. Not trying to be one of those people that say " it's not big but " I just had some nice ones on camera but this one is alot better on the wall than a bigger one on camera. Got to take what is given to you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to all the guys filling tags on bucks and does! Sure looks like fun. I don't have any day on my radar for getting out to hunt, lots of other stuff planned, but no time for hunting:sad: Every time I get a day picked out seems my wife has something else in mind for me to do. I'm starting to get depressed.


----------



## nicko

Great buck Viper.


----------



## jacobh

Great buck viper!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys, some good looking buck biting the dust.

Joe


----------



## Hammer 1

Congrats Viper and HntrDave


----------



## Applebag

Congrats viper and Dave!!!


----------



## jtkratzer

Viper, no intentions of coming across that way. I'm just getting back into hunting in the last couple of years. I need to do some scouting in new places. Never even had a 10 pt on camera. Hard to find deer older than 3.5 yo eights in 5-10 acre backyards around here. Seems like most of the properties over 10 acres are farms and don't have the cover to keep deer around. 

Hoped to get on a stand that has usual doe traffic tonight after seeing a group walk past the stand last night, but these dang east winds are no bueno. After this storm blows through this weekend and the hard mast is down, I'm hoping to be back in business next week.


----------



## KylePA

Congratulations boys on filling some tags. Snuck out this morning before work behind my house. My phone said 45 degrees, didn't quite feel like it, was foggy before daylight. Saw 2 little bucks at 10 yards, a Y Buck and a goofy looking 6 point together around 7:10-7:15. Called it quits at 8 and got to work almost on time.


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats on the bucks guys! These season while still early seems like a whirlwind already. I have seen more bucks and bigger bucks in any of the few years I have hunted. I have had more opportunities on deer and been lucky enough to take two doe early so I can focus on getting my first buck. I don't know if its just luck, me getting better or a great year for the deer herd but this year has been awesome so far (knock on wood). Good luck to everyone else still out there, specially this am because it felt fantastic this morning when I took the dogs out.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats viper


----------



## rambofirstblood

tomas4891 said:


> I was able to connect tonight on this guy! This is my first buck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats to you tomas


----------



## rambofirstblood

Nice buck Viper


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on your bucks Viper and Tomas!!


----------



## browtine64

Congrats Tomas and Viper on two very nice bucks.


----------



## skinner2

Congrats viper.


----------



## CBB

congrats on the bucks guys!!!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Tomas on a great buck!!


----------



## davydtune

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## davydtune

Was out till 10 this morning and nothing, was dead out. Getting ready to head to camp in 2F to hunt tomorrow and Saturday. I'm pretty optimistic that one of use will connect with all the pics we've gotten on the cams and all the sign we've seen scouting


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Was out till 10 this morning and nothing, was dead out. Getting ready to head to camp in 2F to hunt tomorrow and Saturday. I'm pretty optimistic that one of use will connect with all the pics we've gotten on the cams and all the sign we've seen scouting


Good luck - keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats to those putting deer on the ground! I still haven't made it out in PA yet, been working a lot of 12hr days and i spent the last two weekends in NY. 

I need somewhere closer to home to hunt my most local private spot is a solid hour drive and gets hammered by the other guys that hunt it. Public isn't even that close at 30-35min.. I need to move and work less LOL 

Only gonna get a few weekends before my son get here and then I doubt ill get out til last week of late season maybe


----------



## tomas4891

Viper69 said:


> Shot one tonight at 6:20. Not my biggest for sure but just couldn't pass a perfect 10. Plus it was my father's B- day. I lost him several years ago but he was with me for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats on a beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishguts430

Sitting in a new spot tonight in land I never hunted. I'm being a spot hunter walked in and just found a spot. To be honest I might call it quits in an hour I have 0 confidence in it. No rubs at all. Poop and trails everywhere but not one sign of bucks


----------



## yetihunter1

fishguts430 said:


> Sitting in a new spot tonight in land I never hunted. I'm being a spot hunter walked in and just found a spot. To be honest I might call it quits in an hour I have 0 confidence in it. No rubs at all. Poop and trails everywhere but not one sign of bucks


Hunt does and you find bucks....might not be as high a chance today as it would be closer to the rut but I have seen some bucks bumping does in the fields. I say stay in for the long haul and see what walks by.


----------



## Applebag

Been in the stand since 4. Sitting til dark. Hopefully something fun comes my way. Mosquitos only at the moment


----------



## Billy H

fishguts430 said:


> Sitting in a new spot tonight in land I never hunted. I'm being a spot hunter walked in and just found a spot. To be honest I might call it quits in an hour I have 0 confidence in it. No rubs at all. Poop and trails everywhere but not one sign of bucks


You can't expect bucks to just show up within minutes of finding your "spot" Your there you might as well stay till dark.


----------



## Bow Down

I was fortunate to manage this doe in the AM. I was on the ground against a tree when she came in with 2 others and caught my wind. Luckily she only took a few bounds before stopping at 15 yards. I was able to make it happen and heard her crash 50 yards away. I was so focused on her that I didn't see the 8 point that was hanging with them until he took off after the shot. Oh well, he'll give me some incentive to keep at it in the early season. Good luck to everyone out tonight.


----------



## nicko

Congrats bow down.


----------



## NEDYARB

Congrats to the successful hunters.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the doe Bowman!!


----------



## Bridger Bowhunt

Congrats Bow Down! Have a wedding to go to this weekend but looking forward to get out with the cool weather on Monday!


----------



## Applebag

Tonight was a great night. I hung out with a doe and her fawns while the sun set. They were spooked off by a black bear that came through. That was the first time I'd ever seen a bear while hunting and it was great. I got some video of it too.


----------



## wyrnutz

Congratulations to everyone that connected the last couple days. 
Been scouting for tonight and tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> Not hunting related but thought maybe you'd like to see. Back to Back fantasy fishing wins.
> 
> These are FREE to play. If you bass fish, play, here's proof you can win!
> 
> 2015 - 5th place FLW Tacklewarehouse League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 - 9th place - BASS Tacklewarehouse league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Wow Jeremy that's a lot of free stuff. When my grandfather passed away a few years back I got two of his old tackle boxes loaded with old lures with the glass eyes, some brand new in the box.


----------



## jlh42581

PaBone said:


> Wow Jeremy that's a lot of free stuff. When my grandfather passed away a few years back I got two of his old tackle boxes loaded with old lures with the glass eyes, some brand new in the box.


It totals $3300!

I'd keep those old lures. In the package, some are worth a fortune!

Congrats on another big buck, maybe I should come take lessons.

Is your kid done at PSU yet?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Bow Down said:


> View attachment 4905153
> 
> 
> I was fortunate to manage this doe in the AM. I was on the ground against a tree when she came in with 2 others and caught my wind. Luckily she only took a few bounds before stopping at 15 yards. I was able to make it happen and heard her crash 50 yards away. I was so focused on her that I didn't see the 8 point that was hanging with them until he took off after the shot. Oh well, he'll give me some incentive to keep at it in the early season. Good luck to everyone out tonight.


I think the old saying "a bird in the hand" applies here. Nice job.


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats on all the recent kills fellas.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jlh42581 said:


> Not hunting related but thought maybe you'd like to see. Back to Back fantasy fishing wins.
> 
> These are FREE to play. If you bass fish, play, here's proof you can win!
> 
> 2015 - 5th place FLW Tacklewarehouse League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 - 9th place - BASS Tacklewarehouse league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What is this? Never heard of it. Like fantasy football?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> It totals $3300!
> 
> I'd keep those old lures. In the package, some are worth a fortune!
> 
> Congrats on another big buck, maybe I should come take lessons.
> 
> Is your kid done at PSU yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes she lives in Denver now and I went out a couple weeks ago and we hiked The Flatirons and Longs Peak in the Rocky Mountain National Park. Bulls were in full rut and saw some giants in the park were you can't hunt them. My plan for her is too meet a rich rancher so the old man can have a good spot to bowhunt elk and mulies.


----------



## jlh42581

Hindy30 said:


> What is this? Never heard of it. Like fantasy football?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Kinda, it's free, you pick anglers in each event.

Google Bass Fantasy Fishing and FLW fantasy fishing.

They're done for the year. Start about February.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

PaBone said:


> Yes she lives in Denver now and I went out a couple weeks ago and we hiked The Flatirons and Longs Peak in the Rocky Mountain National Park. Bulls were in full rut and saw some giants in the park were you can't hunt them. My plan for her is too meet a rich rancher so the old man can have a good spot to bowhunt elk and mulies.


Sounds like one hell of a plan! I've got a buddy who just finished at PSU, now working in the hunting industry with journalism, moved to Montana!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Here ya go for anyone interested

http://bassmasterfantasy.com

http://www.fantasyfishing.com/login.cfm?target=/index.cfm?


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/fantasyfishing.html


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I just had this button buck fawn, his brother and their mother around me for 20 minutes. I'm in 3A today and tomorrow and chose not to get a doe tag for here. I really hate when a doe snorts her head off as she walks away.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Tonight was a great night. I hung out with a doe and her fawns while the sun set. They were spooked off by a black bear that came through. That was the first time I'd ever seen a bear while hunting and it was great. I got some video of it too.


That's pretty cool! Im waiting for the day I am in a tree at Ridley Creek and the one that lives there walks by and I have to decide if I want a bear with a bow enough to deal with the flack I would get for shooting a bear down in SEPA haha. They are pretty cool creatures but scary too. You see the video of Todd Orr on FB or Instagram? He took it after he was mauled by a female grizz while out scouting for elk. Walked 3 miles back to his truck and drove himself to the hospital. Just happened last week I think or earlier this week.


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> That's pretty cool! Im waiting for the day I am in a tree at Ridley Creek and the one that lives there walks by and I have to decide if I want a bear with a bow enough to deal with the flack I would get for shooting a bear down in SEPA haha. They are pretty cool creatures but scary too. You see the video of Todd Orr on FB or Instagram? He took it after he was mauled by a female grizz while out scouting for elk. Walked 3 miles back to his truck and drove himself to the hospital. Just happened last week I think or earlier this week.


Dude acted like it was no big deal

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 4907025
> 
> 
> I just had this button buck fawn, his brother and their mother around me for 20 minutes. I'm in 3A today and tomorrow and chose not to get a doe tag for here. I really hate when a doe snorts her head off as she walks away.


Nice, bet a few will fall today...always happens when we have this type of weather pattern moving in...hoping to be on stand later this afternoon...going to pull a few cams.

Neighbor called last night and the piebald 10 and wide 9 were both in his food plot. A buddy of his "put a stalk on" and got to within 70-yards before clearing the plot which much have been some site, since his plot is roughly 8-acres and pretty much saturated with deer each evening...

Hopefully that ran my way and have been bedded there all day waiting to get up early for some chestnuts:darkbeer:...OH yeah - I can make it out.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck all, work weekend for me. I see Monday night down to upper 30's! Monday & Tuesday are my next days afield.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Heading out this afternoon for a ultra trail race in Titusville. If anyone is hunting Oil Creek State Park, you're going to have a couple hundred folks running from Titusville Middle School down to the picnic area at Petrolum Center Rd and Russell Corners Rd and back. Race starts at 5am Saturday and goes into Sunday afternoon for the 100 mile runners.

I'll be out in a stand Monday for the afternoon/evening when I get back.


----------



## Matt Musto

Caught a few breaks on Saturday and I will be out in the afternoon with my son after his football game. Hoping to get him any deer that he feels he would like to shoot.

I'm picking up our new puppy today after work out in Beaver Springs, PA. We are excited to add a dog to our family again after a 3 year break.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> Caught a few breaks on Saturday and I will be out in the afternoon with my son after his football game. Hoping to get him any deer that he feels he would like to shoot.
> 
> I'm picking up our new puppy today after work out in Beaver Springs, PA. We are excited to add a dog to our family again after a 3 year break.


Hey Matt - that's awesome about the dog -what are you getting this time?

We have Camille's LLS walk on Saturday night, hoping the weather holds out...seems the forecast for Saturday keeps changing hour-to-hour.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> Heading out this afternoon for a ultra trail race in Titusville. If anyone is hunting Oil Creek State Park, you're going to have a couple hundred folks running from Titusville Middle School down to the picnic area at Petrolum Center Rd and Russell Corners Rd and back. Race starts at 5am Saturday and goes into Sunday afternoon for the 100 mile runners.
> 
> I'll be out in a stand Monday for the afternoon/evening when I get back.


Good luck Justin!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Good luck all, work weekend for me. I see Monday night down to upper 30's! Monday & Tuesday are my next days afield.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah - I noticed that too...Monday will likely be littered with many extra hunters as so many offices etc..are closed for Columbus Day. I know in specific area, the woods will be saturated with HS kids, some hunting, others atving, paintballing, etc... Good day to be on any known escape routes in your area. Same as election day and in some cases Veterans Day.

2013 I had an opportunity at a giant on Columbus Day that was pushed off of the neighbors because his three boys all "hunted" that morning (on stand 10-minutes after sun-up and down by 8:45AM):mg: not really complaining because it was all of the commotion that they caused that drove that brute my way, unfortunately he had an uncanny knack for keeping just enough foliage between he and I for me to get a reasonable shot. Funny how they seem to do that isn't it??

Sometimes hunting smarter has nothing to do with deer as much as it does with other humans (at least in these parts)

Good luck to everyone getting out this afternoon...I have a funny feeling we're going to see a few fall between now and the same time tomorrow morning.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> Caught a few breaks on Saturday and I will be out in the afternoon with my son after his football game. Hoping to get him any deer that he feels he would like to shoot.
> 
> I'm picking up our new puppy today after work out in Beaver Springs, PA. We are excited to add a dog to our family again after a 3 year break.


Congrats on the pup, the wife and I just added a new pup to our family the other day too. Little female beagle who is like the energizer bunny. Our older beagle is still warming up to her haha.


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> Congrats on the pup, the wife and I just added a new pup to our family the other day too. Little female beagle who is like the energizer bunny. Our older beagle is still warming up to her haha.


Always wanted a beagle and is probably the only small dog I'll ever get. Personally, I love rottweilers and grew up with them. Right now can't have one cause the gf's dog isn't a big fan of other dogs.


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Matt - that's awesome about the dog -what are you getting this time?
> 
> We have Camille's LLS walk on Saturday night, hoping the weather holds out...seems the forecast for Saturday keeps changing hour-to-hour.
> 
> Joe





yetihunter1 said:


> Congrats on the pup, the wife and I just added a new pup to our family the other day too. Little female beagle who is like the energizer bunny. Our older beagle is still warming up to her haha.


Thanks fellas. We are getting a Mini Goldendoodle. Not what I typically like in a dog but we'll see. I prefer big dogs in the sporting breed category. She was bred from a Goldendoodle ***** and a Miniature Poodle stud lol. Poodles are making a comeback as field and water dogs though.


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Always wanted a beagle and is probably the only small dog I'll ever get. Personally, I love rottweilers and grew up with them. Right now can't have one cause the gf's dog isn't a big fan of other dogs.


yeah I always grew up with big dogs, goldens or mastiffs but my wife had a beagle when we met and they both won me over. Also pretty funny that our beagle is the boss when we go home and see my family who have 2 goldens and 3 mastiffs....all the big dogs bow down to my little hound haha.


----------



## jlh42581

Poodles are hypoallergenic, they don't shed

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That puppy is cute as all get out. Congrats Matt!


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks fellas. We are getting a Mini Goldendoodle. Not what I typically like in a dog but we'll see. I prefer big dogs in the sporting breed category. She was bred from a Goldendoodle ***** and a Miniature Poodle stud lol. Poodles are making a comeback as field and water dogs though.


I realize poodles were originally bred at hunting dogs but I imagine showing up to a bird trial with one would be similar to showing up at a bike rally,riding a moped lol.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks fellas. We are getting a Mini Goldendoodle. Not what I typically like in a dog but we'll see. I prefer big dogs in the sporting breed category. She was bred from a Goldendoodle ***** and a Miniature Poodle stud lol. Poodles are making a comeback as field and water dogs though.


The sporting dogs are generally nuts and full of energy. My GWP is going on 10 years old and he still acts like he's one. I really don't know where he gets the energy from. Prolly from the brainless dalmatian we have. Anyway, a coworker of mine has a mini goldendoodle and my wife actually walks him a couple time a week. Really laid back and kid friendly. My boys love him.


----------



## Squirrel

fap1800 said:


> The sporting dogs are generally nuts and full of energy. My GWP is going on 10 years old and he still acts like he's one.


We had a chocolate lab and springer spaniel. Both were full bore until the end (12 & 13). We have a small poodle and pugapoo now. They are both really laid back compared to the last two. I love these guys but it's been 6 years and I still miss the other two though. They passed within 6 months of each other.


----------



## nicko

Bill to raise PA hunting licenses is making progress but still has opposition.

http://www.outdoornews.com/2016/10/06/license-fee-increase-bills-advancing/


----------



## Hindy30

I'm sitting overlooking an oak flat in 4c, deep in the woods. Acorns are raining. But the wind is not as predicted. I really needed that se wind. Wunderground is failing me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Squirrel said:


> We had a chocolate lab and springer spaniel. Both were full bore until the end (12 & 13). We have a small poodle and pugapoo now. They are both really laid back compared to the last two. I love these guys but it's been 6 years and I still miss the other two though. They passed within 6 months of each other.


I hear ya. My wirehair is an energetic goof of a dog, but I know when his time comes I'm going to prolly ball like a little kid.


----------



## nick060200

who's ready for pheasant? i love it! its like a social event but we kill stuff. i asked last year and a lot of guys had a negative attitude about it, saying guys are dangerous and rude. some guys you just have to stay away from but for the most part i always enjoy it. ive given birds up to kids and have helped hunters find birds they winged. everyone always seems nice to me. im looking forward to it. 

it would be nice if i can put a buck down before it opens.


----------



## jtkratzer

nick060200 said:


> who's ready for pheasant? i love it! its like a social event but we kill stuff. i asked last year and a lot of guys had a negative attitude about it, saying guys are dangerous and rude. some guys you just have to stay away from but for the most part i always enjoy it. ive given birds up to kids and have helped hunters find birds they winged. everyone always seems nice to me. im looking forward to it.
> 
> it would be nice if i can put a buck down before it opens.


When and where? Haven't hunted pheasants since I left Minnesota in 1994.


----------



## nick060200

jtkratzer said:


> When and where? Haven't hunted pheasants since I left Minnesota in 1994.


all over PA. i hunt french creek and muddy run. they are all raised birds but its literally my favorite thing to do outdoors. we have an english setter. shes good!


----------



## jtkratzer

nick060200 said:


> all over PA. i hunt french creek and muddy run. they are all raised birds but its literally my favorite thing to do outdoors. we have an english setter. shes good!


Stocked public areas or paid hunts? If the dates work out, I'd love to shoot some birds.


----------



## nick060200

jtkratzer said:


> Stocked public areas or paid hunts? If the dates work out, I'd love to shoot some birds.


all stocked public lands. its a blast, if your in lancaster co. you NEED to check out muddy run


----------



## 12-Ringer

The hips on my 14 year old GSP gave out before his spirit. Even on the last night of his life it was all he could do to hobble across the quad in an attempt to capture a goose. Saddest thing I had to do was make that last trip to the vet with him, but it is the most supreme responsibility of a responsible pet owner. 

Miss him terribly this time of year.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> I'm sitting overlooking an oak flat in 4c, deep in the woods. Acorns are raining. But the wind is not as predicted. I really needed that se wind. Wunderground is failing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hear ya...no SE breeze here either...hoping it starts to shift in the next 45-60 mins or I am moving to a blowdown on the end of the grove. Hard to properly plan when the data just doesn't measure up.....sort of like the PAGC[emoji51][emoji850][emoji102]

Joe


----------



## hd1200xlc08

In the tree again this afternoon and my flock of turkeys are returning for their nightly visit. This type of wildlife sure beats what I see going down the road every day driving the truck.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

hd1200xlc08 said:


> In the tree again this afternoon and my flock of turkeys are returning for their nightly visit. This type of wildlife sure beats what I see going down the road every day driving the truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


Consider tonight a success then! I was blessed last evening with the company of turkeys, bear, deer, and fox. A kill isnt everything. Enjoy your evening brother!


----------



## hd1200xlc08

What was just cool to see was a redtail hawk try and get one of them. Boy did they get upset in a hurry. I think it might have realized it was a task he couldn't pull off. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

nick060200 said:


> all stocked public lands. its a blast, if your in lancaster co. you NEED to check out muddy run


Don't have a trained dog. Have two dogs, just not bird trained. Two awesome mutts, though.


----------



## 138104

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks fellas. We are getting a Mini Goldendoodle. Not what I typically like in a dog but we'll see. I prefer big dogs in the sporting breed category. She was bred from a Goldendoodle ***** and a Miniature Poodle stud lol. Poodles are making a comeback as field and water dogs though.


Alana and John Snook at Shade Mountain Kennels?


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> who's ready for pheasant? i love it! its like a social event but we kill stuff. i asked last year and a lot of guys had a negative attitude about it, saying guys are dangerous and rude. some guys you just have to stay away from but for the most part i always enjoy it. ive given birds up to kids and have helped hunters find birds they winged. everyone always seems nice to me. im looking forward to it.
> 
> it would be nice if i can put a buck down before it opens.


I haven't hunted pheasants since our first dog wasn't physically able to handle the demands anymore. Without her, it just wasn't the same for me. Now that we have a new golden in the house, I'm looking forward to getting back at them again. Watching a good dog work birds is really the part I enjoy the most. Putting a bird in the game bag is just icing on the cake. But I gotta say I love a pheasant dinner.

PA pheasant hunting is what it is (put-and-take hunting). But I have to say it's pretty much all I know about hunting pheasants in PA. I didn't start hunting until well after the naturally reproducing pheasant population in PA crashed but as I understand it, PA used to be an outstanding state for pheasant hunting.


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> I haven't hunted pheasants since our first dog wasn't physically able to handle the demands anymore. Without her, it just wasn't the same for me. Now that we have a new golden in the house, I'm looking forward to getting back at them again. Watching a good dog work birds is really the part I enjoy the most. Putting a bird in the game bag is just icing on the cake. But I gotta say I love a pheasant dinner.
> 
> PA pheasant hunting is what it is (put-and-take hunting). But I have to say it's pretty much all I know about hunting pheasants in PA. I didn't start hunting until well after the naturally reproducing pheasant population in PA crashed but as I understand it, PA used to be an outstanding state for pheasant hunting.


Geez , I remember me and my brother getting out of school and getting are dog and heading down the road not far from the house . Thats when the birds were plenty , back in the 70's and 80's was pretty good small game hunting . I remember a good friend of my dads used to live outside of Royersford off of 113 right behind the Johnson home , used to go there every Saturday and we were into birds soon as we stepped into that field behind his house . Also had a friend that lived in a rental down behind the zoo , was some awesome deer hunting . Big development there now . Also used to hunt down to 29 where the golf course is now. They were the good old days .


----------



## CBB

Sat a stand in 1B tonight no deer but did have a fisher at 20 yards.


----------



## vonfoust

So I haven't been in a stand yet this year, 'gave up' last weekend to celebrate my anniversary since I was gone for a week and a half elk hunting and my wife gets to celebrate alone with me in a tree stand for opening day most years. Was very excited for tomorrow. 
We are out at 'happy hour' with a bunch of friends and all of our kids. My son and his buddies came up with a plan. In front of everyone I hear "Hey Dad, Mom said you needed to get the dogs out. She let you buy that puppy because you promised to take everyone pheasant hunting. Tomorrow is the opener of youth pheasant. What time are we going?" 
My wife agreed that the dogs should be out of the house for a few hours, so.....I'm loading up dogs and picking up a bunch of boys in the morning. Home to the Pitt game for a few hours. Then loading up dogs and picking up a couple girls for afternoon pheasant hunting. 
Really need some alone tree time, but wouldn't change this for anything.


----------



## nick060200

Tagged another doe tonight. Man I thought for a bit I wasn't gonna find her. 3 hours to find her. It was a good kill shot but she got into a thick area and I couldn't find blood or anything. Also ran across a creek which made it worse. In total she only ran 75-100 yds.


----------



## Applebag

Great doe Nick!! Good luck to those out this morning.


----------



## Applebag

Really nobody's out this morning with this front moving through?


----------



## Billy H

Im out. Sitting on the edge of a grove of thick pine and cedar with two giant oaks in front of me.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck those that are out. I've almost hit 3 this morning so they definitely are moving.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Im out. Sitting on the edge of a grove of thick pine and cedar with two giant oaks in front of me.


Sounds like a winner!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Sounds like a winner!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I hope first sit in this stand this year.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the doe Nick. 

Pretty quiet morning so far. But it's early. I'd like to get some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Billy H

One doe just walked past


----------



## Scott Ho

Real quiet for me this morning


----------



## Applebag

Same here. Maybe its something with this storm if we're all experiencing slowness.


----------



## nicko

Dead here too.


----------



## jlh42581

It's still raining at my house

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

On kid duty this morning, gonna be able to sneak out this afternoon. Would have thought it would be a good morning, my friends who are out have said it has been dead as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

If squirrels were money id be up to my azz in hundred dollar bills.


----------



## Octoberjohn

No hunting for me today. I had a great 1st week here in 2D. 4 total sits, 10 different bucks seen, multiple shot opportunities at doe on every sit. Of the bucks only 3 were even legal and none were older than 2.5. They are into the acorns in my area right now. Good luck to everyone out there today!


----------



## nicko

Just had one blow and take off. I had no idea it was there. Can't believe I didn't hear it. Think it saw me move in the stand. That's not good.


----------



## Ken 22

Applebag said:


> Same here. Maybe its something with this storm if we're all experiencing slowness.


How about a falling Barometer .


----------



## jlh42581

Ken 22 said:


> How about a falling Barometer .


Bingo, if the last forecast I saw is right, tomorrow is the day... Not in Pa, stupid laws.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

Applebag said:


> Really nobody's out this morning with this front moving through?


Raining all morning here in 2b. You can bet I will be out this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

jlh42581 said:


> Bingo, if the last forecast I saw is right, tomorrow is the day... Not in Pa, stupid laws.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes , a storm front is coming but you have a falling Barometer . I think I saw the weather front will be thru with a rising barometer tomorrow .


----------



## Applebag

Ken 22 said:


> How about a falling Barometer .


So you think a falling barometer halts movement? I would think it increases it. But good to know. There is a very thick feeling in the air that stuff is about to go down weather wise.


----------



## Billy H

Spike just walked through.


----------



## Ken 22

Applebag said:


> So you think a falling barometer halts movement? I would think it increases it. But good to know. There is a very thick feeling in the air that stuff is about to go down weather wise.


 Without a doubt !! Rising barometer puts the deer on the feet .


----------



## Applebag

Ken 22 said:


> Without a doubt !! Rising barometer puts the deer on the feet .


Well why are you just telling me this now? I could have slept in you know!! Oh well maybe something will wander through.


----------



## Ken 22

Applebag said:


> Well why are you just telling me this now? I could have slept in you know!! Oh well maybe something will wander through.


Me and my brother ran a log for close to 5 years on are leases , on ever sit we used to write down the temps, wind direction , and the pressure if it was falling or rising , also weather conditions . Its amazing what happens after you have days with a few S winds , or a few days where you have N or NW and it switches to a S . IMO, I think weather trumps everything but still can not overlook the pressure .


----------



## jasonk0519

I thought a grizzly bear was coming through, I turned out to be a little doe. I have never heard one deer make so much noise.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

I woke up at 5 and it was pouring. I have lost blood trails before in the rain so I don't bowhunt in anything more than a sprinkle these days. The afternoon looks like it will be clear though.


----------



## Applebag

Ken 22 said:


> Me and my brother ran a log for close to 5 years on are leases , on ever sit we used to write down the temps, wind direction , and the pressure if it was falling or rising , also weather conditions . Its amazing what happens after you have days with a few S winds , or a few days where you have N or NW and it switches to a S . IMO, I think weather trumps everything but still can not overlook the pressure .


This is all great info. I really appreciate you sharing. This is why this thread is so great.


----------



## Ken 22

Applebag said:


> This is all great info. I really appreciate you sharing. This is why this thread is so great.


Apple, there is a great pod-cast out there its with Mark Drury its on web-site Wired to hunt and its episode #63 he talks about everything from weather, barometer , wind , the rut , best days to hunt . Awesome information , from a guy thats killed a few big deer . Give it a listen, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Applebag

I will check it out. Is it the 100% wild podcast with the wired to hunt guy? Because I listen to quite a few hunting pods I'm surprised I missed it.


----------



## Squirrel

Applebag said:


> I will check it out. Is it the 100% wild podcast with the wired to hunt guy? Because I listen to quite a few hunting pods I'm surprised I missed it.


http://wiredtohunt.com/2015/07/09/t...-63-how-to-predict-deer-movement-wmark-drury/


----------



## Billy H

I'm done. Not a terrible morning. On the way out I'm going to pick up a cam that's been out since Beginning of August.


----------



## skinner2

Almost had a doe this morning, fortunately for me I missed as I was in my truck.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> The hips on my 14 year old GSP gave out before his spirit. Even on the last night of his life it was all he could do to hobble across the quad in an attempt to capture a goose. Saddest thing I had to do was make that last trip to the vet with him, but it is the most supreme responsibility of a responsible pet owner.
> 
> Miss him terribly this time of year.
> 
> Joe


I hear Joe! I just put down my Pit Bull-Boxer mix about two months agao. He was 14, the most LOYAL dog in the world. He had Cushings Disease and it ate him away the last two years. The last night he couldn't walk to pee, but tried like hell. He would just stumble and fall and get up and do it again and try to run to me. I put him down that night and it was extremely painful! I loved him like crazy. Have his camo collar on my rearview and talk to him every morning before heading to the woods. 

Congrats to all on their dogs and new additions. I hope someday to have another.


----------



## nicko

Starting to see rubs open up.


----------



## Mathias

2 weeks!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That's a big ole pile of cuteness Matt. Did you pick one out yet?


----------



## bna5017

1A this morning


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Bna.


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck bna!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

bna5017 said:


> 1A this morning


Wow, awesome deer... Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats that's a great buck


----------



## Slickhead Reapr

Congrats!


----------



## wyrnutz

BNA,
Nice one!


----------



## Hindy30

Sweet, bna. Love the crab claws. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just wanted to share my 2015 Potter county buck that I just picked up from the taxidermist. He is not a archery kill, but I'm proud of him none the less. He was killed on state forest land.


----------



## Hindy30

Big disappointment for me yesterday. Worked in the morning, left my house at 1130. Got in the tree about 2, saw nothing until 645. 

Had a group of 6 does come straight to the base of my tree. They finally wandered around. Missed a doe at 10 yards around 653. Could see my pins fine. None of the others moved. Didn't shoot again bc I was sure of the shot and didn't want to accidentally shoot a 2d one. 

Waited until well after dark to climb down bc they were all milling around. Clean arrow, except for the dirt it was buried half into. Embarrassing. 

Excuse me, I have to go eat the last pack of venison in my freezer. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bna5017

Thanks guys. Now I don't know what to do with myself the rest of the season!


----------



## Hindy30

nick060200 said:


> Tagged another doe tonight. Man I thought for a bit I wasn't gonna find her. 3 hours to find her. It was a good kill shot but she got into a thick area and I couldn't find blood or anything. Also ran across a creek which made it worse. In total she only ran 75-100 yds.


Congrats on the doe. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Very cool right side to that rack. Congrats bna.


----------



## skinner2

Nice buck bna. Congrats


----------



## NEDYARB

Nice buck bna. Looks like some good mass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nice mount Dave.


----------



## Viper69

Nice buck BNA

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

bna5017 said:


> 1A this morning


That's a sick rack, love all the claws and splits 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

So the owner of the property where I mostly hunt insisted that I try an old ladder stand up by his house. Says he sees deer in his lawn every evening. His wife wants them dead because they come right up to the house and eat the ornamentals. If he insists I can't deny him. The spot has some potential but badly needs some lanes cut. If something isn't right on top of me I won't have a prayer.


----------



## nick060200

bna5017 said:


> 1A this morning


That's a nice old buck. Congrats.


----------



## jlh42581

Real cool buck. What you do is get a tag in another state.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Some does out at my moms now in the fields. Waiting on my bow to get here so I can get back out


----------



## dougell

Awesome buck bna.Kind of a crappy day up here.It poured all morning but my kid killed a doe.We went back out around 2:00 and didn't see a thing.


----------



## jacobh

Doug tell the boy congrats that's great for u both


----------



## strawcat

Didn't see any deer tonight but there are some rubs and scrapes popping up here in 2f


----------



## KylePA

Saw zero deer tonight, completely dead.


----------



## NEDYARB

Thought tonight would be good after the rain and colder temperatures. Dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Hurry up Monday morning......

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

13 yard shot, 60 yard recovery, perfect night in the stand.. little bit of rain never hurt anyone. Spitfire Maxx impressive as always


----------



## jlh42581

It never stopped raining here

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

nick060200 said:


> who's ready for pheasant? i love it! its like a social event but we kill stuff. i asked last year and a lot of guys had a negative attitude about it, saying guys are dangerous and rude. some guys you just have to stay away from but for the most part i always enjoy it. ive given birds up to kids and have helped hunters find birds they winged. everyone always seems nice to me. im looking forward to it.
> 
> it would be nice if i can put a buck down before it opens.


So excited for another year in the fields, added a 40s Stevens 5100 16 GA sxs to the safe and plan on it being my main gun as long as it throws a nice pattern. If so I'll even be carrying it next Saturday with Bismuth #5s for our wood duck pond we hunt, good luck this season


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another PA giant....no details other than taken at Muddy Run State Park...









This is the buck I was referring to last week, but since it's making its way around the interwebs I thought I'd share here....shot in Glenmoore, 3 miles from the property I am hunting for now...










There are still two more in this category that I know of, but until pics surface elsewhere I'll hold posting here. One giant taken in Downingtown.

There are some good ones around boys...

Joe


----------



## Ryanp019

Several of my buddies were out this morning..(3) of them and 1 doe was all that was seen between them all lol. I got in the stand at 330 and man was it warm and humid. Finally around 515 deer started to move. Ended up seeing 8 doe and a 6pt. Next week looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Another PA giant....no details other than taken at Muddy Run State Park...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the buck I was referring to last week, but since it's making its way around the interwebs I thought I'd share here....shot in Glenmoore, 3 miles from the property I am hunting for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still two more in this category that I know of, but until pics surface elsewhere I'll hold posting here. One giant taken in Downingtown.
> 
> There are some good ones around boys...
> 
> Joe


Two nice bucks !!! Here is the but , I have seen way to many times in 42 years of hunting that deer like this are not on the up and up . Unless i know the person first hand I take most of these kills with a grain of salt . Who kills a 180's deer and takes a picture like that??


----------



## River420Bottom




----------



## CBB

I really goofed yesterday. Went to a stand that I havent been too since the first week of september. Camera had qyite a few hits on it. By the time I got to the stand I was sweating my butt off. Sat there until 430 winds were swirling a bit. Then I finally couldnt take anymore. Climbed down and broke limbs off until I had some shooting lanes opened again. This is my bedding area stand. Scattered patches of red oaks dropping acorns like crazy. No buck sign but plenty of pounded deer trails. 
Left the woods and checked the card, 80% of the deer on the fam are taveleing in daylight. Almost all does. 5 fifferent buck, no repeat visits by the bucks. 2 scrubby 7s a smallish 8, a spike and one that was at least and 8 and may be a shooter. But, every buck visit was in the daylight. 

Why oh why didnt I cut lanes this summer?? 

At least the boys had a great time shooting pheasants in the morning!!


----------



## CBB

Congrats to all who have scored! Some mega bucks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> Two nice bucks !!! Here is the but , I have seen way to many times in 42 years of hunting that deer like this are not on the up and up . Unless i know the person first hand I take most of these kills with a grain of salt . Who kills a 180's deer and takes a picture like that??


I here ya Ken...and my experiences have also suggested that deer of this caliber In this area seem to have a unique story along with them.

Apparently, the kid at MRSP is legit...if you've ever been there you know it's pretty much impossible to find a tree that doesn't have a hunter in it. Word spread quickly and several crowded the parking lot for a first hand look. 

As for a the Glenmoore giant...hearing some fishy reports about the recovery but apparently this deer was well known on the property and the #1 hit lister of all the guys who hunt it and hunt nearby.

Until I know for sure, I always give the benefit of the doubt. I think we all deserve that much, at least from each other. The antis attack us enough, we don't need to give them any help.

Funny, I get excited when a buck like this comes by...









And 3-miles down the road that brute was roaming around.

If you look close at the pic I posted, you'll see one of my stands at roughly 10:30-11.

That was last Saturday when I was sitting on the couch instead of in the stand? Go figure.

Pulled 6 cards last Friday with about 1700 pics. That 9 above made appearances on most of the cams from one end of the property to the other, so I doubt he'll last too long before someone intercepts him. Had a 5 others in the same general range roaming around so I just need to be there when one of them come through.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here is a real old timer, has a knack for avoiding my cams or putting out a tease like this. He's 6.5 this year and would be an awesome trophy to take for no other reason than the history we have together. I have both sides sheds from 13 and 14 and left side from last season. Passed him at least 5x in 14, didn't see him at all last season, but again with Camille's situation I didn't hunt very much. This is my only pic of him this year, the neighbor has a bunch of pics. I have seen him 1x from stand this season, at a distance...










The neighbor has him as his #2 so this guy has a few folks stalking him...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> Two nice bucks !!! Here is the but , I have seen way to many times in 42 years of hunting that deer like this are not on the up and up . Unless i know the person first hand I take most of these kills with a grain of salt . Who kills a 180's deer and takes a picture like that??


Oh c'mon Ken. I think the tire, chain, leaves, and scraped up truck bed bring it all together.


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> I here ya Ken...and my experiences have also suggested that deer of this caliber In this area seem to have a unique story along with them.
> 
> Apparently, the kid at MRSP is legit...if you've ever been there you know it's pretty much impossible to find a tree that doesn't have a hunter in it. Word spread quickly and several crowded the parking lot for a first hand look.
> 
> As for a the Glenmoore giant...hearing some fishy reports about the recovery but apparently this deer was well known on the property and the #1 hit lister of all the guys who hunt it and hunt nearby.
> 
> Until I know for sure, I always give the benefit of the doubt. I think we all deserve that much, at least from each other. The antis attack us enough, we don't need to give them any help.
> 
> Funny, I get excited when a buck like this comes by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3-miles down the road that brute was roaming around.
> 
> If you look close at the pic I posted, you'll see one of my stands at roughly 10:30-11.
> 
> That was last Saturday when I was sitting on the couch instead of in the stand? Go figure.
> 
> Pulled 6 cards last Friday with about 1700 pics. That 9 above made appearances on most of the cams from one end of the property to the other, so I doubt he'll last too long before someone intercepts him. Had a 5 others in the same general range roaming around so I just need to be there when one of them come through.
> 
> Joe


I have to laugh Joe my brother has a good buck on camera has seen the deer on the hoof a few times and where its at there is no hunting aloud. He told me most of the people he talk to told him to trespass and go shoot it . You got to be kidding me , is this what hunting has turned into and is what people do and think its ok ???


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hell of a buck Riverbottom....any details?


----------



## River420Bottom

Yessir, but not a great one... SW PA buck, 3 had escaped a preserve in the early summer, still growing, this was one of them, killed roughly 14 miles from the fence, 2 more are still roaming and supposedly the one dwarfs this deer, getting dangerously close to the properties I hunt, I dont run cameras but id love to get a pic of the "bigger" one. Now for the real question that my wife asked me last night, would you feel just as proud killing one of those bucks as you would shooting a 120-130" mature PA deer that are normally taken? Either way it's a pig of a deer and having something like that come under your stand is sure to make your heart skip.


----------



## Mathias

Ken 22 said:


> I have to laugh Joe my brother has a good buck on camera has seen the deer on the hoof a few times and where its at there is no hunting aloud. He told me most of the people he talk to told him to trespass and go shoot it . You got to be kidding me , is this what hunting has turned into and is what people do and think its ok ???


Unfortunately it's been that way for a long while now.

Great pics Joe, you're due brother!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> I have to laugh Joe my brother has a good buck on camera has seen the deer on the hoof a few times and where its at there is no hunting aloud. He told me most of the people he talk to told him to trespass and go shoot it . You got to be kidding me , is this what hunting has turned into and is what people do and think its ok ???


I hope no one thinks it's ok and my post doesn't indicate I think it's ok. Bob shared pics of both giants and they are certainly of the caliber that would make several recalibrate their moral compass and YES that is a sad state of affairs and seems more prevalent in urban and suburban areas or perhaps those instances make a bigger impact because of the human population in the area....you know trespass on a 1300 acre farm in Ulysses Township or trespass on a 3 acre lot in Downingtown. Neither is right, one has much higher probably being public knowledge than the other.

Every report I've received from sources I consider very reliable seems to point to a lucky kid who smoked that monster in MRSP.

The Glenmoore buck was well known by the landowners and shot by someone with permission on the property. Recovery was not immediate, but when found it was found by the by the group who hunts the property. 

Joe


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> .................... *He told me most of the people he talk to told him to trespass and go shoot it .* ......................


Is it any wonder hunters get bad rap when there are idiots like this around?


----------



## rogersb

Went to Punxsutawney for the weekend with a buddy. The last two hours I had 3 does and 4 bucks come to the oak trees 20 yards away. a 6 point and a 7 point got within 5 yards. The 6 had real nice mass but just wasn't quite wide enough and the 7 point just didn't have any mass. Still very exciting and might be my favorite hunt of the season being out with my buddy and his two sons.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> I hope no one thinks it's ok and my post doesn't indicate I think it's ok. Bob shared pics of both giants and they are certainly of the caliber that would make several recalibrate their moral compass and YES that is a sad state of affairs and seems more prevalent in urban and suburban areas or perhaps those instances make a bigger impact because of the human population in the area....you know trespass on a 1300 acre farm in Ulysses Township or trespass on a 3 acre lot in Downingtown. Neither is right, one has much higher probably being public knowledge than the other.
> 
> Every report I've received from sources I consider very reliable seems to point to a lucky kid who smoked that monster in MRSP.
> 
> The Glenmoore buck was well known by the landowners and shot by someone with permission on the property. Recovery was not immediate, but when found it was found by the by the group who hunts the property.
> 
> Joe


Unfortunately guys do stupid s--t for big antlers. I'll never understand it. I just enjoy hunting. I enjoy being responsible and having the privelage to hunt. I enjoy knowing all my deer are legally harvested. If I never shoot a boomer, that's okay with me. It is part of what I don't like that hunting has become.


----------



## browtine64

Last night I hit a doe a little forward. I heard a slap/crack. We found some blood(droplets with a few spots of more) and trailed it for about 80 yards until we decided to wait until morning. So, this morning we went out at daybreak and ended up tracking sparse blood for almost 4 hours and 500 yards until it just seemed to stop. After making circles in the area we spooked up two but couldn't tell if one of them was my doe. So, we reluctantly gave up the search. I figure I hit the shoulder and I think the deer will probably recover and maybe I'll be able to shoot her again. Hate that this happened, but I guess its just one of those things.


----------



## davydtune

Saw a bunch of does Friday and Saturday at camp, almost shot a nice big lone one but she caught me getting into position, Snuck in from my right (right handed) and I was sitting. By the time I was standing she was only 15 yards away and the woods was silent. Pretty sure she heard my rain gear as I moved. My buddy shot little doe Friday night. He has only shot a few deer and was ecstatic about it, made a great shot.


----------



## skinner2

So who all is headed out in the morning to hunt?


----------



## browtine64

skinner2 said:


> So who all is headed out in the morning to hunt?


I wish I was. I'll be out in the afternoon though. Good luck to all headed out in the chilly morning. Calling for mid-low 40's in the AM. Fall is finally here!


----------



## wyrnutz

I would love to, found a few of these this morning. 
Will be at work in the morning. 










Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I'll be out. 1st sit at a particular property this year. Typically alot of does. I hope at this point to shoot one. Wind a little stronger than I'd like, but I'm excited. Good luck all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

jlh42581 said:


> Bingo, if the last forecast I saw is right, tomorrow is the day... Not in Pa, stupid laws.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


They were all over the place this morning when I was driving home from camp, 9:30 to 10:30 am. Even saw a couple groups of a dozen or so out feeding.


----------



## davydtune

I'll be out, should be a solid morning.


----------



## jlh42581

It's cold outside right now

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

I will be out for a few hours for my first sit of this season. I hope to be able to fill a doe tag if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## jtkratzer

Looking to get out tomorrow late afternoon after about a five hour drive home in the morning. Been seeing doe on the one property and the NNW wind is good for a sit.


----------



## CBB

Would love to watch the sunrise in the big woods, but will watch it set of the food plots after work.


----------



## Rdot84

First deer ever and obviously first archery deer. Only took 3 seasons. Hit her on Monday (10/3) from the ground at 30 yds and she only went about 20 yds. Only 4 more tags to go.


----------



## Mr. October

skinner2 said:


> So who all is headed out in the morning to hunt?


It's Monday. Gotta go to work. I get Saturday in PA. Otherwise I belong to "the man" the rest of the week and PA says I can't use Sunday to hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Rdot.

Joe


----------



## nick060200

Seriously. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to weather in the 20s and lower. I think this winter is going to be bad. I'm tying to put a buck down before nov 8th. I can't bow hunt when it's 1 deg out. It's miserable. Coldest I did was negative 4. Yeah not again. The wind cuts you in half.


----------



## jlh42581

They're moving this morning, first cold front. It's 36 right now.

Oh I'm going to work

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful spot today. 3 small bucks so far and a nice group of does/fawns were just about there...down wind of course and one blew and they were gone. All except this little one.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

Good luck to those who are out. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Mathias

Passed on 2 skinny does. Drew back on a mature doe as she came in followed by another with a small spotted fawn. They turned off trail trotted straight to my stand. After 5 agonizing minutes at full draw they busted me uggghh 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Love this creek bottom.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wind whipping pretty good here in Bucktown....temps in low-mid 40s this morning...it won't be long now till the first doe of the year comes into cycle. In these parts it has been my experience, you really need to be out when the cycling first starts and when it starts to wind down as there are just too many doe around and the truly great buck, won't travel far at all to get their needs satisfies. Another part of my theory on why so many 100-110"ers are shot each year....as they are not competing with the big boys in their core areas so they are out on the prowl. I was reviewing my journals for the last 5 years this weekend for another purpose and I discovered a pretty interesting trait that I had not before recognized....each fall if/when I see a really good deer 145"+ they are always with a doe and rarely chasing....in most 93% of the observations they are walking behind and/or bedded nearby the doe. They don't get that big in these parts chasing lady friends all around the neighborhoods.

Good luck everyone...there have been some PA studs hitting the ground, it would be great for one to fall to someone who frequents this thread.

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

Mathias said:


> Love this creek bottom.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I will be in one after work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

3 more walked up the creek and up into the bedding area. Probably 24 deer so far, 4 small bucks









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Wind whipping pretty good here in Bucktown....temps in low-mid 40s this morning...it won't be long now till the first doe of the year comes into cycle. In these parts it has been my experience, you really need to be out when the cycling first starts and when it starts to wind down as there are just too many doe around and the truly great buck, won't travel far at all to get their needs satisfies. Another part of my theory on why so many 100-110"ers are shot each year....as they are not competing with the big boys in their core areas so they are out on the prowl. I was reviewing my journals for the last 5 years this weekend for another purpose and I discovered a pretty interesting trait that I had not before recognized....each fall if/when I see a really good deer 145"+ they are always with a doe and rarely chasing....in most 93% of the observations they are walking behind and/or bedded nearby the doe. They don't get that big in these parts chasing lady friends all around the neighborhoods.
> 
> Good luck everyone...there have been some PA studs hitting the ground, it would be great for one to fall to someone who frequents this thread.
> 
> Joe


Joe, could not agree more !! I have seen so much of this in the mid west , that you get a young deer that will run a doe like crazy then you will see a mature buck just hand back or you will see he come running in from a distance and run the smaller buck off . IMO , most of the mature deer do very little of the breading .


----------



## vonfoust

Barometric pressure was mentioned earlier. I don't get to hunt every day but have a really flexible schedule as long as I notify people earlier in the week. Is there a site that anyone uses for predicting rising or falling barometer? Just one more thing I can check before deciding which days I'll be out.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

There is just something about being in a treestand in the mountains of PA that u cant get anywhere else,even if u dont see anything


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> There is just something about being in a treestand in the mountains of PA that u cant get anywhere else,even if u dont see anything


I agree!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Wind whipping pretty good here in Bucktown....temps in low-mid 40s this morning...it won't be long now till the first doe of the year comes into cycle. In these parts it has been my experience, you really need to be out when the cycling first starts and when it starts to wind down as there are just too many doe around and the truly great buck, won't travel far at all to get their needs satisfies. Another part of my theory on why so many 100-110"ers are shot each year....as they are not competing with the big boys in their core areas so they are out on the prowl. I was reviewing my journals for the last 5 years this weekend for another purpose and I discovered a pretty interesting trait that I had not before recognized....each fall if/when I see a really good deer 145"+ they are always with a doe and rarely chasing....in most 93% of the observations they are walking behind and/or bedded nearby the doe. They don't get that big in these parts chasing lady friends all around the neighborhoods.
> 
> Good luck everyone...there have been some PA studs hitting the ground, it would be great for one to fall to someone who frequents this thread.
> 
> Joe


Your observations go with what I have always thought, that big bucks forgo the rut as we know it to save their hide.Its not that they dont breed, you just wont see them running through the woods like a freight train in PA.

Another morning of seeing deer the entire way to work. My big observation for this year is just how much they use ditches. I watched a group of 5 this morning running for a ditch in a bean field about 8am. It was like they were caught by surprise the sun came up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Barometric pressure was mentioned earlier. I don't get to hunt every day but have a really flexible schedule as long as I notify people earlier in the week. Is there a site that anyone uses for predicting rising or falling barometer? Just one more thing I can check before deciding which days I'll be out.


intellicast is my goto followed quickly by wunderground 

Here is link to my area...http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USPA0626

From my personal experiences which range from SE PA to the Sandhills of Central KS and many places in between - the closer the pressure gets to 31 the better the deer movement and if you are fortunate enough to be out over the course of a day or few days when the pressure is consistently on the rise, you're putting yourself in a good place to see some deer movement.

Just my .02!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> Barometric pressure was mentioned earlier. I don't get to hunt every day but have a really flexible schedule as long as I notify people earlier in the week. Is there a site that anyone uses for predicting rising or falling barometer? Just one more thing I can check before deciding which days I'll be out.


weather underground, has LOTS of great info including historical info.


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Barometric pressure was mentioned earlier. I don't get to hunt every day but have a really flexible schedule as long as I notify people earlier in the week. Is there a site that anyone uses for predicting rising or falling barometer? Just one more thing I can check before deciding which days I'll be out.


wunderground.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am not sure if most folks believe the research or not, but there are mountains of research available that highlight, mature buck, much like mature turkey while they certainly announce their presence and establish their position with the herd/flock don't need to chase down the masses as the females of each group will often seek out the males when they are ready to breed. 

I'm certainly not saying they hang out a sign and say ladies I'm here, but they don't have to chase the ladies around as much as some of the younger ones who are trying to sew their oats for entirely different reasons. I am pretty sure much of the research establishes that the dominant buck in the area does most of the breeding, but also the least amount of chasing. Funny too how 90% of the "tools" (scents, calls, etc..) are geared to bring the buck to the doe or the tom to the hen, yet in nature it doesn't always happen quite that way.

As I mentioned above...getting out early, when the first doe is coming into cycle or preparing a set in an attempt to fool a buck into thinking you might be the first doe in cycle (scents, decoys, calling, etc...) in my humble opinion, is a better tactic than an all-day sit, second week of November along a bedding area...IF you are truly after one of the better buck on the property.

I have witnessed hard-core chasing, along with the total destruction of decoys and rarely does that include the dominant buck of an area. In fact the night I shot my best buck I watched him chase a doe from one end of a 10-acre bean field to the other at least 3-4 times. I started wondering about the research that I had read as there were other buck and doe in the field including a 130ish 9-point who was breeding a doe...I thought why wouldn't this dominant buck, just go steal her; after all she's ready to breed?? Then it happened, almost like the research indicates....after an hour of watching one of the top 10-buck I had ever seen from stand chase this poor doe until it looked like she was going to die from exhaustion, a true giant mega-buck (likely #3 on the top 10 list mentioned above) stepped out of the creekbed in and into the field. He slowly positioned himself, between bites of the soybeans, in the path of the doe and buck. As they approached (interestingly the doe didn't run away from his generally stationary position) he simply lifted his head (didn't express any aggression e.g. ears back, neck bristled, stiff-legged, etc..) and the chasing buck simply stopped and looked. The mega buck walked the doe out of the field and into the creekbed where he came from and the buck that had been chasing luckily came my way; I arrowed him a 36 yards. 

Despite every bone in my body that was shaking when the night's action first started, that 164" 11-point that I took was NOT the dominant buck of the area. Many "easterners" who have the fortune of hunting big-buck states in the mid-west likely have similar stories....watching what they believe to be the buck of a lifetime run off by something almost unimaginable. I truly do believe that very same behavior takes place here in PA, whether in big mountain country, farmlands or suburbia. The see two factors as the biggest differences here - there are more folks who would shoot the 130" 9-point who walked by my stand that night at 20 yards or less 3x before breeding his doe, than holding out for the dominant buck which may be laying in wait for his opportunity to step out and take that doe AND consequently because more people shoot that 130" (which when I compare KS to PA I equate a 130" in KS to a 100-110 here) there are less bigger, more dominant available...almost a self-destructing prophecy. 

I'll be the first to admit - put a good buck in front of me in PA and I am taking it...I just explained that in my mind I equate a mid-west 130" to a 110"er here...I did let a nice 8-walk on Friday night. I drew on him 2x and let down which, for folks who draw on a 100" deer here in PA and have let down, you know it's tougher than drawing in the first place. He was likely 2.5-3.5 and with another year could really amount to something. I know very well I might not be hunting that property next year, but didn't matter to me. I will say this, if Ty was with me, that deer would have died Friday night; it really is all relative....a majority of us just tend to forget about that part of it....

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Well I was hoping to put a doe on the ground this morning but that didn't happen. I saw two different groups of doe this morning. The first group of 6 I never had a clear shot at any of them. The second group of 3 were right under me before I saw them. The first one knew something wasn't right but never winded me. I knew if I tried to draw my bow back I would of been busted. I will try again later in the week.


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> There is just something about being in a treestand in the mountains of PA that u cant get anywhere else,even if u dont see anything


True words :thumbs_up


----------



## fap1800

So I'm in the stand this morning and the sun is just coming up and I hear what I thought was a grunt. Thought to myself, "You must be hearing things." Sure enough a few minutes later I hear it three more times and it was closer. Next thing I know I hear a bunch of racket in the thick cedars and out run three does and bound off into the field. A few seconds later a fourth comes out. Sure enough a small forky emerges and proceeds to run after the does. He chased them a good while before they all disappeared in the timber. Surely one of them had to be hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> So I'm in the stand this morning and the sun is just coming up and I hear what I thought was a grunt. Thought to myself, "You must be hearing things." Sure enough a few minutes later I hear it three more times and it was closer. Next thing I know I hear a bunch of racket in the thick cedars and out run three does and bound off into the field. A few seconds later a fourth comes out. Sure enough a small forky emerges and proceeds to run after the does. He chased them a good while before they all disappeared in the timber. Surely one of them had to be hot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


either one was hot or he was young and stupid - either way - its that time of the year!!!:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> either one was hot or he was young and stupid - either way - its that time of the year!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> Joe


I'm wondering, and this of course is assuming one of those does is coming into estrus, if it's worth setting up my blind on the field edge and using a buck decoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

fap1800 said:


> I'm wondering, and this of course is assuming one of those does is coming into estrus, if it's worth setting up my blind on the field edge and using a buck decoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Luck !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I'm wondering, and this of course is assuming one of those does is coming into estrus, if it's worth setting up my blind on the field edge and using a buck decoy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cant hurt anything except maybe your back depending on how far you have to haul all of your gear - if you have two I'd set them both out, one doe with antlers...buck facing the doe, maybe 15 yards apart, set up with a crosswind but on the downwind side as any buck worth his salt will want to confirm whatever he's looking at with his nose...for what its worth I NEVER put any scent on my decoys, they get washed with baking soda and water, spayed with scent killer, if I use scent it in on wicks or something of the sort hung in close proximity to the dekes. I also use portions of a white feather boa in the ears and tails...that little bit of movement makes a big difference.....

Here is some cool footage - the quality is poor, but that has more to do with the cameraman pressing the wrong button than the actual events that unfolded. I will concede this is KS, but I have had similar experience on public land in Downingtown PA. Deer wasn't quite of this caliber...


I prefer a buck set as opposed to a lone doe - seems around here a lone doe draws a lot of attention, but always from a distance. Using that knowledge I see Delores out last year and set up about 45 yards downwind. I had 8 doe parade by, between me and her, with their attention fixed on here, it looked a bit like a deer dance club with the foot-stomping and head-bobbing, but no buck came through...




A decoy always adds a fun dimension to the hunt for me...except for the haul in and out...

Joe


----------



## attackone

12-Ringer said:


> I am not sure if most folks believe the research or not, but there are mountains of research available that highlight, mature buck, much like mature turkey while they certainly announce their presence and establish their position with the herd/flock don't need to chase down the masses as the females of each group will often seek out the males when they are ready to breed.
> 
> I'm certainly not saying they hang out a sign and say ladies I'm here, but they don't have to chase the ladies around as much as some of the younger ones who are trying to sew their oats for entirely different reasons. I am pretty sure much of the research establishes that the dominant buck in the area does most of the breeding, but also the least amount of chasing. Funny too how 90% of the "tools" (scents, calls, etc..) are geared to bring the buck to the doe or the tom to the hen, yet in nature it doesn't always happen quite that way.
> 
> As I mentioned above...getting out early, when the first doe is coming into cycle or preparing a set in an attempt to fool a buck into thinking you might be the first doe in cycle (scents, decoys, calling, etc...) in my humble opinion, is a better tactic than an all-day sit, second week of November along a bedding area...IF you are truly after one of the better buck on the property.
> 
> I have witnessed hard-core chasing, along with the total destruction of decoys and rarely does that include the dominant buck of an area. In fact the night I shot my best buck I watched him chase a doe from one end of a 10-acre bean field to the other at least 3-4 times. I started wondering about the research that I had read as there were other buck and doe in the field including a 130ish 9-point who was breeding a doe...I thought why wouldn't this dominant buck, just go steal her; after all she's ready to breed?? Then it happened, almost like the research indicates....after an hour of watching one of the top 10-buck I had ever seen from stand chase this poor doe until it looked like she was going to die from exhaustion, a true giant mega-buck (likely #3 on the top 10 list mentioned above) stepped out of the creekbed in and into the field. He slowly positioned himself, between bites of the soybeans, in the path of the doe and buck. As they approached (interestingly the doe didn't run away from his generally stationary position) he simply lifted his head (didn't express any aggression e.g. ears back, neck bristled, stiff-legged, etc..) and the chasing buck simply stopped and looked. The mega buck walked the doe out of the field and into the creekbed where he came from and the buck that had been chasing luckily came my way; I arrowed him a 36 yards.
> 
> Despite every bone in my body that was shaking when the night's action first started, that 164" 11-point that I took was NOT the dominant buck of the area. Many "easterners" who have the fortune of hunting big-buck states in the mid-west likely have similar stories....watching what they believe to be the buck of a lifetime run off by something almost unimaginable. I truly do believe that very same behavior takes place here in PA, whether in big mountain country, farmlands or suburbia. The see two factors as the biggest differences here - there are more folks who would shoot the 130" 9-point who walked by my stand that night at 20 yards or less 3x before breeding his doe, than holding out for the dominant buck which may be laying in wait for his opportunity to step out and take that doe AND consequently because more people shoot that 130" (which when I compare KS to PA I equate a 130" in KS to a 100-110 here) there are less bigger, more dominant available...almost a self-destructing prophecy.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit - put a good buck in front of me in PA and I am taking it...I just explained that in my mind I equate a mid-west 130" to a 110"er here...I did let a nice 8-walk on Friday night. I drew on him 2x and let down which, for folks who draw on a 100" deer here in PA and have let down, you know it's tougher than drawing in the first place. He was likely 2.5-3.5 and with another year could really amount to something. I know very well I might not be hunting that property next year, but didn't matter to me. I will say this, if Ty was with me, that deer would have died Friday night; it really is all relative....a majority of us just tend to forget about that part of it....
> 
> Joe


My best friend and hunting partner works at a deer farm, he pretty said that when buck hits a certain age that the does come to them most of the time. They are more worried about eating and surviving then they are about chasing does around.


----------



## Matt Musto

The hits keep coming. I'm 90 percent sure that the other mature buck, the 10 pointer, was shot by another hunter on Saturday morning. It looks to score about 150. This buck was living very close to the other huge buck I was hunting. It is very rare to have 5.5 + year old buck to hunt let alone 2, and now both have been killed. I'm pretty bummed and feel my hunting drive draining. I can't hardly get out to hunt and when I can conditions have been piss poor at best. Can't get out at all this week or the weekend. I've been out twice and my hunt I was trying to do with my son on Saturday fell through because he didn't want to go in the rain. I was then less enthused, so I bagged it as well. Sorry to sound like a whinny brat but I'm ready to take my ball and go home.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> cant hurt anything except maybe your back depending on how far you have to haul all of your gear - if you have two I'd set them both out, one doe with antlers...buck facing the doe, maybe 15 yards apart, set up with a crosswind but on the downwind side as any buck worth his salt will want to confirm whatever he's looking at with his nose...for what its worth I NEVER put any scent on my decoys, they get washed with baking soda and water, spayed with scent killer, if I use scent it in on wicks or something of the sort hung in close proximity to the dekes. I also use portions of a white feather boa in the ears and tails...that little bit of movement makes a big difference.....
> 
> Here is some cool footage - the quality is poor, but that has more to do with the cameraman pressing the wrong button than the actual events that unfolded. I will concede this is KS, but I have had similar experience on public land in Downingtown PA. Deer wasn't quite of this caliber...
> 
> 
> I prefer a buck set as opposed to a lone doe - seems around here a lone doe draws a lot of attention, but always from a distance. Using that knowledge I see Delores out last year and set up about 45 yards downwind. I had 8 doe parade by, between me and her, with their attention fixed on here, it looked a bit like a deer dance club with the foot-stomping and head-bobbing, but no buck came through...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decoy always adds a fun dimension to the hunt for me...except for the haul in and out...
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the info, Joe. I have a Montana 2D buck and doe that I can use. I've used them in the past with very little success. The 2D ones seem to work at getting them in but once they start circling the decoy they get all confused when the deer "disappears". Lol! I was thinking of setting them up with me between the dekes and from where I suspect the deer will come from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> The hits keep coming. I'm 90 percent sure that the other mature buck, the 10 pointer, was shot by another hunter on Saturday morning. It looks to score about 150. This buck was living very close to the other huge buck I was hunting. It is very rare to have 5.5 + year old buck to hunt let alone 2, and now both have been killed. I'm pretty bummed and feel my hunting drive draining. I can't hardly get out to hunt and when I can conditions have been piss poor at best. Can't get out at all this week or the weekend. I've been out twice and my hunt I was trying to do with my son on Saturday fell through because he didn't want to go in the rain. I was then less enthused, so I bagged it as well. Sorry to sound like a whinny brat but I'm ready to take my ball and go home.


Hang in there. We're just a month in and the best part of the season has yet to come. I've been running 5 cams on the 40 acre property that I hunt and I don't have a pic of a buck older than 1.5. Still gotta get out there . Something might just show up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck everyone hitting the stand this afternoon.
I'm sitting in hopes of seeing the "Freak". Friends were over visiting while I was at work Saturday and had to text me he was in yard eating acorns around 5:30. First daylight sighting this year. Small doe out there now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Cheer up Matt, there's another with your name on it 😉

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Good luck everyone hitting the stand this afternoon.
> I'm sitting in hopes of seeing the "Freak". Friends were over visiting while I was at work Saturday and had to text me he was in yard eating acorns around 5:30. First daylight sighting this year. Small doe out there now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



That text must have driven you nuts!!

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> The hits keep coming. I'm 90 percent sure that the other mature buck, the 10 pointer, was shot by another hunter on Saturday morning. It looks to score about 150. This buck was living very close to the other huge buck I was hunting. It is very rare to have 5.5 + year old buck to hunt let alone 2, and now both have been killed. I'm pretty bummed and feel my hunting drive draining. I can't hardly get out to hunt and when I can conditions have been piss poor at best. Can't get out at all this week or the weekend. I've been out twice and my hunt I was trying to do with my son on Saturday fell through because he didn't want to go in the rain. I was then less enthused, so I bagged it as well. Sorry to sound like a whinny brat but I'm ready to take my ball and go home.


These things happen. Happened to me twice last year as well, with the 8 I posted earlier from last year and another decent ten. Both taken during gun season as I was not fortunate enough to get a chance during archery. I was hoping they could make it through gun season and I'd be able to get a chance during late archery or they would both be monsters this year. They didn't make it past the first week of shotgun season. 

On a positive note, we truly never know what will show up during the rut. I'm sure everyone here has seen a nice buck during the rut that they have never seen before. Hopefully one comes through on a doe or cruising looking for one.


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> That text must have driven you nuts!!
> 
> Joe


Joe,

I've decided to target him this year, of course if the brute I saw the other day shows, I'll take him too. I know freak is old and I'll never shoot another like it. I've passed on so many 110-120 class bucks over the last 5 years in my quest to shoot a scorable 8 or 10 with a lot of mass. I have pics locally and at my place up north, just can't seal the deal…...


----------



## jlh42581

I added a new tool to my belt today... a mountain bike. Gonna use it to knock off fat and hunt


----------



## Mathias

I picked up another great property in Bucks Co. Owner just called and said its a go!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> I picked up another great property in Bucks Co. Owner just called and said its a go!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Can you give us a rundown on how you made it happen? Family connection, blind knock on a door, business card?


----------



## Mathias

It was a work related contact. I stop occasionally and say hi. Older gent, failing health unfortunately. 
I stopped yesterday and asked, he told me he likes watching them, was never a hunter. I told him I respected that. His call today surprised me, he asked that I let him sample some venison.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> It was a work related contact. I stop occasionally and say hi. Older gent, failing health unfortunately.
> I stopped yesterday and asked, he told me he likes watching them, was never a hunter. I told him I respected that. His call today surprised me, he asked that I let him sample some venison.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Good deal. New properties are always fun and intriguing.


----------



## Mathias

KMiha said:


> Good deal. New properties are always fun and intriguing.


Agreed and damned hard to come by.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Nice work

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Wind is killing me 😕

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I here ya' Matt...the chase brings us back and for many it results in an eternal quest.

Joe


----------



## Viper69

Well being done early is nice in a way but I'm going crazy wondering what to do come Halloween time. I've decided I'm going to buy a video camera and hunt with the camera the same way I would have with a bow. I just can't miss being out in the rut! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I picked up another great property in Bucks Co. Owner just called and said its a go!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Scouting this time of year can be pretty rough, of you need any help just let me know

I have a smoker too and can do wonders with venison.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Regarding early October rut activity, I'm sure I saw it on a hunt 8 years ago almost to this date. Two doe came tearing down the hill through the timber and I assumed they were bumped by somebody out walking. Less than 1 minute later, a nice 100" buck showed following the same trail the does took. I had my full bag of calls and threw everything at him. The grunt tube and can call pulled him in off the trail of the does but he busted me in the stand and got away unscathed.


----------



## Mathias

Uggghh. Wife just texted me, Freak in back yard, eating acorns. I'm 200 yards away

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Uggghh. Wife just texted me, Freak in back yard, eating acorns. I'm 200 yards away
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## jlh42581

Viper69 said:


> Well being done early is nice in a way but I'm going crazy wondering what to do come Halloween time. I've decided I'm going to buy a video camera and hunt with the camera the same way I would have with a bow. I just can't miss being out in the rut!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Ohio, New York, Maryland, West Virginia ... Take your pick

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69

jlh42581 said:


> Ohio, New York, Maryland, West Virginia ... Take your pick
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If I had a place to hunt in those places I probably would

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Uggghh. Wife just texted me, Freak in back yard, eating acorns. I'm 200 yards away
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Agonizing.


----------



## jlh42581

Viper69 said:


> If I had a place to hunt in those places I probably would
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lots of public in those states with not half the pressure by we have

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Viper69 said:


> If I had a place to hunt in those places I probably would
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Check with outfitters always cancellation hunts out there .


----------



## Viper69

Ken 22 said:


> Check with outfitters always cancellation hunts out there .


Not a bad idea. Maybe something in Ohio


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Viper69 said:


> Not a bad idea. Maybe something in Ohio
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Talked to a guy in Missouri few days ago he had and opening October 30th - Nov 5th . Guy kills some awesome deer .


----------



## Viper69

Anyone know of any good Ohio public land near Pa border?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Viper69 said:


> Anyone know of any good Ohio public land near Pa border?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlifeareas

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper69

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Ohio public land can get crowded. Definitely get away from parking areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Uggghh. Wife just texted me, Freak in back yard, eating acorns. I'm 200 yards away
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Next time (if there is one) text her back and tell her to go outside and take a walk past him....might escape right past your stand and she'll know she helped 

Just a thought

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

My brother in law tagged his first deer ever, a doe in 4C with a bow I gave him last year to get started. So flipping pumped for him. He didn't grow up with hunting, but has really taken an interest after marrying into the family and all the guys on this side hunt. A really good dude and couldn't be happier for him. 

I got busted on the way to the stand tonight with the deer coming in really early. Just turned around and walked back out from the 10 acre property.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sweet Justin...thats awesome for your brother-in -law.

I didn't forget about you either...works been tight and I'm trying to put whatever spare moments I can carve out in the stand.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good deed jt👍

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those getting out. Perfect fall morning. We have 37 degrees and a light coating of frost. Too bad I have to go to work.


----------



## wyrnutz

Hope anyone out this morning gets it done!
Be safe. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

I barely made it here. Deer all over the roads on the drive up. I'm almost scared to go climb a tree for fear of busting everything out of the county.


----------



## Mathias

Just arrived now to change out. 35 degrees. Good luck all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Does seem like a perfect morning today. Good luck guys.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Agreed and damned hard to come by.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Way to go Matt! nice score in a tough area to gain permission.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Way to go Matt! nice score in a tough area to gain permission.


Speaking of that, how do you decide where to hunt when you have so many different options? Obviously scouting is required of all the properties and wind direction on a given day. But I could just see myself sitting in a stand on one property wondering if I should be sitting a different stand on a different property. Either way, it would be a nice problem to have.

Congrats on the permission Matt. How big is this one?


----------



## Sight Window

Anyone seeing any signs of the rut starting?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Speaking of that, how do you decide where to hunt when you have so many different options? Obviously scouting is required of all the properties and wind direction on a given day. But I could just see myself sitting in a stand on one property wondering if I should be sitting a different stand on a different property. Either way, it would be a nice problem to have.
> 
> Congrats on the permission Matt. How big is this one?



You always wonder...its that wonder that keeps us going...keeps us motivated...what's going on in Potter when I'm in tree in Glenmoore, what's going on in Glenmoore when I'm behind my keyboard in the office, what's going on 5-minutes before I get to my stand and 5-minutes after I leave....I don't know about you guys, but the more I wonder, the more I'm driven to get out there and find out for sure. It is when I am limited that I start to let the negativity creep in....

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

The probability the rut is starting is next to zero. I dont suspect a chase phase until at least the last week of October.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Speaking of that, how do you decide where to hunt when you have so many different options? Obviously scouting is required of all the properties and wind direction on a given day. But I could just see myself sitting in a stand on one property wondering if I should be sitting a different stand on a different property. Either way, it would be a nice problem to have.
> 
> Congrats on the permission Matt. How big is this one?


Well, in total my father and I have six properties, one 32 acres, one 72 acres, another farm of about 85 acres, and a couple smaller properties. It is difficult to decide. Almost have to pick a name out of a hat type of thing. Early on I will just go where we believe we have certain bucks on a pattern and have the best chance at getting a shot at one. It's more difficult when the rut starts to pick up, since at that point you never know what will show up and have no idea where the bucks we've been getting pictures of all year will go, or if they're still alive, as they could've been shot the night before. All part of it I guess.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sight Window said:


> Anyone seeing any signs of the rut starting?


a few young buck acting stupid, but I did see a few new scrapes and rubs pop-up, just since last Thursday. 

In this area, I believe it's close...I think the warm-up next week may dampen it a bit, especially after this weekend (Fri-Sat) which is looking very good.

If the weather conditions are right it could create an explosion of activity the week of the 24. Keep in mind the last quarter of the moon-phase (10/22) leading into the new moon (10/30) the first week of November this year. 

I know many are excited about the extension in some of the regulated WMU's, but you are looking at a rather full moon from 11/11-11/18. I have had good luck hunting the full moon during the rut, but that is always mid-day luck and it's hard to be out all the time mid-day during that time of year, short of vacation time.

Joe


----------



## dougell

The bulk of the breeding takes place the same time every year and that's confirmed by checking thousands of road killed does and measuring the fetuses.You'll get the occasional stray doe to come into heat a little early and small bucks often get worked up as soon as their velvet is shed but the rut will be the same this year as it is every year.That's not to say they won't scrape or respond to calls but it doesn't mean there will be all out chasing and breeding in mid October.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Speaking of that, how do you decide where to hunt when you have so many different options? Obviously scouting is required of all the properties and wind direction on a given day. But I could just see myself sitting in a stand on one property wondering if I should be sitting a different stand on a different property. Either way, it would be a nice problem to have.
> 
> Congrats on the permission Matt. How big is this one?


In this part of the state,you have so many choices that you can't possibly even scratch the surface of hunting them all.You find fresh food sources with cover and you regularly check the sign.Then,you watch the wind and decide which area holds the best promise.Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.If you overthink it,you'll go nuts.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> In this part of the state,you have so many choices that you can't possibly even scratch the surface of hunting them all.You find fresh food sources with cover and you regularly check the sign.Then,you watch the wind and decide which area holds the best promise.Sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.If you overthink it,you'll go nuts.


i normally lose......so sad.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> i normally lose......so sad.


You ain't the only one yeti.  But that's what makes this game we play so fun. It becomes a chess match which is both exciting and exhausting and I wouldn't have it any other way.

This weather is starting to get me juiced up for Potter at the end of the month. Gotta make my hotel reservation.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> You ain't the only one yeti.  But that's what makes this game we play so fun. It becomes a chess match which is both exciting and exhausting and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> This weather is starting to get me juiced up for Potter at the end of the month. Gotta make my hotel reservation.


haha that is very true. I have been lucky with bagging two does so far but I think my target buck has left the county. Had a few encounters with him but couldn't make anything happen, best was getting to 40yds on the ground and coming to full draw to find out I couldn't make him out in my sight picture in the low light....guess I crawl too slow. Im getting out again Friday afternoon and going to where I shot my 2nd doe last Tuesday. Its township property I got drawn to hunt on and seems to be loaded with deer. Hoping to find a buck on there sooner than later. My next 4 weekends are taken by wedding anniversary, 10yr college reunion, friends wedding, and then my nieces 1st b day. My next weekend to hunt wont be till November. Hopefully I can sneak out a time or two during the weekdays ahead.


----------



## wyrnutz

I don't have as much field experience as some so just my 2 cents. 
Fawns drop damn close to the same time every year. So I would say the "peak" of the rut or majority of the breeding happens same time every year. 
Agreed about young bucks acting stupid. 
What interests me is the headless big bodied deer you see on the side of the road in the first week of October. 
I have read that some older does will go early? Can't find it though I think somewhere here someone mentioned young does go early?
Either way something gets nice size deer killed by cars the beginning of October every year. 
Would see it on 611 near Doylestown or Nockamixon every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> Speaking of that, how do you decide where to hunt when you have so many different options? Obviously scouting is required of all the properties and wind direction on a given day. But I could just see myself sitting in a stand on one property wondering if I should be sitting a different stand on a different property. Either way, it would be a nice problem to have.
> 
> Congrats on the permission Matt. How big is this one?


Good friend of mine bought 3,000 acres in Iowa back in 2006 at the time had 230 stands on it .


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> Good friend of mine bought 3,000 acres in Iowa back in 2006 at the time had 230 stands on it .


Not sure which I'm having a harder time wrapping my head around: buying 3,000 acres in Iowa or 230 stands. I can't image how many seasons it would take for one person to hunt every one of those stands.


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> Not sure which I'm having a harder time wrapping my head around: buying 3,000 acres in Iowa or 230 stands. I can't image how many seasons it would take for one person to hunt every one of those stands.


Can tell it was not cheap !! I also hunted the farm for turkeys , when I was there he showed me the binder each page had a wind direction would say 30 to 40 sets for each wind . Each set had its own name .


----------



## yetihunter1

wyrnutz said:


> I don't have as much field experience as some so just my 2 cents.
> Fawns drop damn close to the same time every year. So I would say the "peak" of the rut or majority of the breeding happens same time every year.
> Agreed about young bucks acting stupid.
> What interests me is the headless big bodied deer you see on the side of the road in the first week of October.
> I have read that some older does will go early? Can't find it though I think somewhere here someone mentioned young does go early?
> Either way something gets nice size deer killed by cars the beginning of October every year.
> Would see it on 611 near Doylestown or Nockamixon every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Joe said previously I feel the reason you might see some bucks (big and small) "cruising" this early is because there are a few does that come into estrus early and late in the season. Because of the small percentage of hot does at this time it creates more competition and will get more bucks competing. Though this happens few and far between if you are lucky enough to have one of these does on your property I am jealous. When the main part of the rut occurs there is such a plethora (atleast in the SE portion of the state) of does to breed that bucks don't need to move around as much. It is easy pickings. If you graphed it out, the rut is a bell curve and with bucks starting to feel their oats the best times are early and late in the rut when the supply is low and demand is high. At the peak of the rut the supply of does is high and the demand to find one is not since its not as hard for a buck to find one.

On the other side though, in my limited hunting career I have only noticed young bucks getting frisky in the early season. Just as with any teenager they are thinking about one thing, got to get some tail. Now when it comes to late season, I have seen more mature bucks up and chasing the last few does in estrus. I have always wondered about that, is it the weather that deters bigger bucks from chasing that first early doe. Is it too hot out or is it the added pressure from hunters so excited for the season we flock to the woods in droves. In the late season, its cold and there are less hunters so that is my best guess why I have seen more mature bucks chasing the tail end of the rut than the start.


----------



## schlep1967

Got a big old horse faced doe down last night in 5B. She made it 45 yards and did a back flip. Didn't even have to roll her over to gut her.


----------



## yetihunter1

Ken 22 said:


> Can tell it was not cheap !! I also hunted the farm for turkeys , when I was there he showed me the binder each page had a wind direction would say 30 to 40 sets for each wind . Each set had its own name .


That man put in some money and some work. Congrats to him. I love hunting but I don't know if I would have the time for setting all that up. I definitely don't have the money haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> That man put in some money and some work. Congrats to him. I love hunting but I don't know if I would have the time for setting all that up. I definitely don't have the money haha.


Would be a dream of mine....I seem to have an ability to spend endless hours, busting my hump hanging stands, cutting lanes, plowing/planting fields, and get up the next day with the enthusiasm and energy needed to do it all over again....I sure wish I could say the same for the office.

Just need to hit the Powerball a few times.

Joe


----------



## dougell

wyrnutz said:


> I don't have as much field experience as some so just my 2 cents.
> Fawns drop damn close to the same time every year. So I would say the "peak" of the rut or majority of the breeding happens same time every year.
> Agreed about young bucks acting stupid.
> What interests me is the headless big bodied deer you see on the side of the road in the first week of October.
> I have read that some older does will go early? Can't find it though I think somewhere here someone mentioned young does go early?
> Either way something gets nice size deer killed by cars the beginning of October every year.
> Would see it on 611 near Doylestown or Nockamixon every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own an insurance agency and track claims closely.Every year it's like a switch flips the third week of October.I'll go months without more than a deer claim or two and then start getting a few each week after the first of Oct.Starting the third week,I'll get 3-5 every single day until the end of Nov.Interestingly,in years of a good mast crop like this year,claim frequency will go down because the deer are back in the mountains instead of in the fields.Still,it all changes the third week of Oct,year in and year out.


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Would be a dream of mine....I seem to have an ability to spend endless hours, busting my hump hanging stands, cutting lanes, plowing/planting fields, and get up the next day with the enthusiasm and energy needed to do it all over again....I sure wish I could say the same for the office.
> 
> Just need to hit the Powerball a few times.
> 
> Joe


Don't get me wrong if I suddenly came into a lot of money I would be all over that, was just thinking of feasibility in my current situation. We can all dream right?


----------



## Mr. October

Sight Window said:


> Anyone seeing any signs of the rut starting?


We were up at Hickory Run State Park hunting this past weekend and I did find 3 brand new scrapes.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> We were up at Hickory Run State Park hunting this past weekend and I did find 3 brand new scrapes.


Put a camera on them and you'll find that they're being visited almost entirely at night this time of the year.Once you start getting more daytime pictures on a scrape,the searching has started.That's almost always the last week of Oct.


----------



## Mathias

Uneventful morning hunt. Pulled a ladder from an adjoining property that we never use and took it to the new one. Wasn't intending upon putting it up but it was easy. Only need my pole pruner and some hooks. Lots of sign.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Unharvested bean fields on 3 sides.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Just went down township line road in skippack and there's a car stopped and a buck laying on the road still alive if anyone is in the area!!! I know your not allowed to kill them but hate seeing them suffer wish I had something to put him out of his misery


----------



## Matt Musto

Near what intersection Scott?


----------



## Billy H

PHOTOPERIOD,,, Its all about the length of daylight as to when doe go into heat. Were not quite there yet.


----------



## wyrnutz

Billy H said:


> PHOTOPERIOD,,, Its all about the length of daylight as to when doe go into heat. Were not quite there yet.


Yes I have read about that a lot over the years. Interesting how that works. 
I love this thread cause you guys share so much info and experience. 
I know a few of you go back and forth but the lack of bashing and the friendship from years past make this thread a great one!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

wyrnutz said:


> Yes I have read about that a lot over the years. Interesting how that works.
> I love this thread cause you guys share so much info and experience.
> I know a few of you go back and forth but the lack of bashing and the friendship from years past make this thread a great one!
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the thread I frequent the most, and usually don't bother to look at the titles of other threads. I just scroll down until I see this one. I'll check in on the "what's he score" threads just because I like looking at pictures of deer. 90% of my time on this forum is spent in this thread.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry Matt was at the Dentist.... not sure was the first time I was down there. But there's a huge farm on the left after 363 it was right after that



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1095583273]Near what intersection Scott?[/QUOTE]


----------



## skezskoz

jacobh said:


> Sorry Matt was at the Dentist.... not sure was the first time I was down there. But there's a huge farm on the left after 363 it was right after that


Right around the corner from my house but I'm stuck at the office. Poor guy, always hate hearing that.


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> Unharvested bean fields on 3 sides.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If there brown they won't hit them till its cold, don't think the farmer will be leaving them up that long .


----------



## jtkratzer

I'll be out tomorrow evening again. Then I'm tied up until next week with the reserves. The deer that picked me off last night were back in the field at 6:30 when the property owner got home. A bunch of doe and he saw an forkie under the stand.


----------



## davydtune

I should be in the woods right now since band practice was canceled but I'm not.......I know it's a terrible use of time management, lol! Pretty content just sitting here on the couch relaxing


----------



## CBB

Not out tonight.. Hauled a load of wood to the campground for thjs weekend. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm in 2B hunting a land trust property I got permission to. So far, I've seen 2 other hunters and a red fox.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm pulling all my cams tomorrow in preparation for a week of muzzy season. The stands I'll risk because it's crucial to not be in and out. I can take a week break for the muzzy. I've seen guys drive at 10am the opening day before and right now, two are in "overlooked" areas. Hopefully they're not already gone.

It's a crying shame we can't trust our own. I've walked up on many cams, many stands and never once thought... I'll take that.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

davydtune said:


> I should be in the woods right now since band practice was canceled but I'm not.......I know it's a terrible use of time management, lol! Pretty content just sitting here on the couch relaxing


Based on what I see on my 1.5 hours of commute daily. Virtually no one is out. Also, I feel like I'm not missing anything and my cams say the same. I could get in a stand any evening and shoot a doe 100% no doubt, don't wanna shoot my rut bait. I already passed two opening morning. I literally haven't been in a stand since opening day.

Again, I've been to the woods, I'm running cams and hanging stands.

My buddy with the private place I go to close by made sure to text me this morning he saw a good buck standing on public. Dude knows good bucks too. He kinda about half took it as an insult I haven't been over to hunt. I told him... The time isn't right yet. You'll see me in November.

Not sure what I'm doing Saturday. It's highly unlikely that muzzy will come out. I bought it mainly for out of state trips that don't allow rifles. Bought a tag last year too, didn't go once. I'm afraid I'd go, big bucks would be all over me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Was out this morning and punched my buck tag for the year. He was late returning to his bed this morning. I shot him at 26ish yards quartering away pretty hard. At the shot he kicked his hind legs straight up and took off like shot out of a cannon. Immediately the lack of penetration scared me as I saw a ton of my arrow sticking out of him. 

I went home and paced house and my brother came at 1130 to go look. We found no blood whatsoever and after an hour just started walking the creek bank behind my stand looking for anything and my brother yelled he found a ton of deer hair. As I started over I saw him laying there piled up 20 yards away. Absolutely no blood on ground and basically zero where he expired. His insides were a mess ended up with guts, diaphragm, liver and a lung. In total he went maybe 80 yards and I never heard him crash.


----------



## KylePA

Here are pictures. I guess here is to house projects and fly fishing this fall.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Nice buck Kyle! Enjoy the fishing! Best time of the year. I've hunted twice, passed a decent 8 the first morning. Saw 3 doe and a sal with two cubs yesterday. The smallmouth fishing on the susky is wayyyy better then any type of deer hunting right now. I'm staying outta the woods till Halloween. Il put down the rods and pick up the bow for the first 2 weeks of nov and hit it hard then.


----------



## primal-bow

KylePA said:


> Here are pictures. I guess here is to house projects and fly fishing this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats!!


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Kyle,nice buck,congrats


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Kyle. 

Joe


----------



## md3006

Nice buck kyle congrats glad you found him without much trouble


----------



## Rampage95

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Good one Kyle


----------



## Octoberjohn

Congrats Kyle! Great looking buck!


----------



## skinner2

Congrats Kyle.


----------



## dougell

great job and great buck Kyle.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Kyle on taking a nice buck.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the kyle, he's a nice one. 

Went out tonight. Saw probably twenty deer total. 6 small bucks, only one of which was actually legal. There was a small 8 that I would've passed on even if he was in range, he should be a dandy next year if he makes it. Still haven't decided to shoot a doe yet. Had the opportunity but it was still pretty light out and I wanted to see if anything nice came out. 

So far this farm is pretty promising. There's at least 3 two year old bucks that will be nice next year, a bunch of smaller 1.5 year Olds, and at least three shooters in the area. Hopefully we can stay in good standing with the landowners.


----------



## Mr. October

KylePA said:


> Here are pictures. I guess here is to house projects and fly fishing this fall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job Kyle. Nice buck.


----------



## wyrnutz

Really nice buck Kyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## jtkratzer

Really nice mass on that buck, Kyle!


----------



## CBB

Congrats Kyle!


----------



## KylePA

Thanks guys for the kind words. I just got a new bow so the free time will be nice to get it all setup and get ready to shoot a doe later in season. Sure is starting to feel like fall and every day should keep getting better. Love reading this thread.


----------



## Ryanp019

I saw about 12 deer this morning. Had a spike chasing 4 doe all over the ridge I was on. He was going nuts. Then at About 915 a nice 8 point comes in nose on the ground all over the same ridge. Watched him make a scrape and rub the crap out of this tree at 60 yards. He then went down over the ridge the same way all the doe headed. He was def a shooter for me. Maybe next time but what an exciting morning for only being in the second week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good looking buck Kyle. Congrats!!!


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck to everyone this morning. Another beautiful morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Nice buck , congrats !!


----------



## wyrnutz

Public land guys. 

Is 100 yards too close through a thick, wooded creek bottom. 

It's public land. I found a hang on when scouting on Sunday. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

jlh42581 said:


> Based on what I see on my 1.5 hours of commute daily. Virtually no one is out. Also, I feel like I'm not missing anything and my cams say the same. I could get in a stand any evening and shoot a doe 100% no doubt, don't wanna shoot my rut bait. I already passed two opening morning. I literally haven't been in a stand since opening day.
> 
> Again, I've been to the woods, I'm running cams and hanging stands.
> 
> My buddy with the private place I go to close by made sure to text me this morning he saw a good buck standing on public. Dude knows good bucks too. He kinda about half took it as an insult I haven't been over to hunt. I told him... The time isn't right yet. You'll see me in November.
> 
> Not sure what I'm doing Saturday. It's highly unlikely that muzzy will come out. I bought it mainly for out of state trips that don't allow rifles. Bought a tag last year too, didn't go once. I'm afraid I'd go, big bucks would be all over me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Just curious how many big deer have you killed in PA?


----------



## NEDYARB

nice buck Kyle.


----------



## jlh42581

River420Bottom said:


> Just curious how many big deer have you killed in PA?


That I consider big? Zero. Which is why I've changed my ways. I've missed two that would make book, one would've probably been over 150. I haven't had a shot at a book buck since AR Started in Pa. Passed up plenty of bucks in the last ten years. Shot a "decent" buck that I didn't recover in 2014 on opening day in the rain. Shot a big 6 around 08 that would've been close to P&Y had it had brow tines. It's only been in the last four years that I've obtained any type of private access. I don't have secret food plots or illegal salt licks.

I'm not sure if that's the answer you were looking for, but there ya have it. I've killed about a million doe's before I realized how dumb that was too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Public land guys.
> 
> Is 100 yards too close through a thick, wooded creek bottom.
> 
> It's public land. I found a hang on when scouting on Sunday.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure I understand your question. Are you asking if 100 yards is too close for you to put your stand next to the stand you found? Or if putting a stand with in 100 yards of the creek bottom is to close? In either case, I say neither is too close but I was just trying to figure out your question.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats Kyle on a great deer! It is always a great consolation prize to be able to flyfish (trout for me) the fall, if you are lucky enough to tag out in early October. Post up you big fish too if you land some


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> not sure I understand your question. Are you asking if 100 yards is too close for you to put your stand next to the stand you found? Or if putting a stand with in 100 yards of the creek bottom is to close? In either case, I say neither is too close but I was just trying to figure out your question.


Yeah I should not post before 07:00. 

Is 100 yards too close to another stand on public. 
The stand I found is pretty much in the middle of a creek bottom/ swamp. 
Not sure how the guy plans on getting in there without being busted. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

Looking at the weather next 8 to 10 days don't look likes its getting colder , no big changes in the weather pattern .


----------



## jtkratzer

Planning to get into the stand this afternoon around 4. SSE wind isn't the ideal west wind, but it will work. Hoping to see the eight or so I saw on the way in on Monday. Would really like to put a tag on one of those doe before heading to Ft Dix for the weekend. Then I can hang back for a while. Might only have one evening next week. Then we're getting into the last week of October.


----------



## 12-Ringer

wyrnutz said:


> Yeah I should not post before 07:00.
> 
> Is 100 yards too close to another stand on public.
> The stand I found is pretty much in the middle of a creek bottom/ swamp.
> Not sure how the guy plans on getting in there without being busted.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you look around closely, I bet you'll find is entry/exit route - an overwhelming majority of hunters mark their trails in some way..if you can determine his path you might be able to use that to your advantage and set up in such a way that when he busts the deer they will head your way. I've always believed that 90%+ of the deer we bust, we don't even know we've done it...contrary to the snorting, white flag salute we've seen on occasion, we bust more deer with our scent at distances we can't appreciate and many don't run for the hills as much as they simply slip away.

Two different prevailing opinions....set up on the downwind side of his trail/set with the hopes that as deer wind him they escape in your direction....OR....set up far enough on the upwind side of him that your scent blows his stand...each scenario is largely dictated by the specific terrain and habitat, as well as, your hunting style and personality. I am usually a first-in type of guy both on am and pm hunts and because of that I usually head to the downwind side of sets that I find. Of course if there is no real reason to do so (terrain features, food sources, trails, cover, etc...) than I put myself where I think deer will go when he comes in...

Bottom line, 100 yards is NOT too close - I would also NOT assume just because a stand is there that it gets hunted with any regularity. 

Hope I gave you something to think about.

Joe


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> If you look around closely, I bet you'll find is entry/exit route - an overwhelming majority of hunters mark their trails in some way..if you can determine his path you might be able to use that to your advantage and set up in such a way that when he busts the deer they will head your way. I've always believed that 90%+ of the deer we bust, we don't even know we've done it...contrary to the snorting, white flag salute we've seen on occasion, we bust more deer with our scent at distances we can't appreciate and many don't run for the hills as much as they simply slip away.
> 
> Two different prevailing opinions....set up on the downwind side of his trail/set with the hopes that as deer wind him they escape in your direction....OR....set up far enough on the upwind side of him that your scent blows his stand...each scenario is largely dictated by the specific terrain and habitat, as well as, your hunting style and personality. I am usually a first-in type of guy both on am and pm hunts and because of that I usually head to the downwind side of sets that I find. Of course if there is no real reason to do so (terrain features, food sources, trails, cover, etc...) than I put myself where I think deer will go when he comes in...
> 
> Bottom line, 100 yards is NOT too close - I would also NOT assume just because a stand is there that it gets hunted with any regularity.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


Boy I am glad I don't hunt public land and have to deal with that , when that day comes I will be hanging it up . I remember the days me going up to French Creek opening day of buck season when it got light out the were like 10 guys around you . I told myself never again, how is that even fun or enjoyable ??


----------



## jlh42581

I can't say I agree with knowingly setting up wind of someone's stand to blow it for them.

I often wonder on the public who's up wind of me or are we all just stinking up each other.

I get about a max of ten days a year to hunt with my career and young family. If I caught someone doing that on purpose, I guarantee it wouldn't end well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Great buck Kyle


----------



## loutzenhiser

I was all excited to get my son out Monday morning since he and I both had off Monday. He got his first buck with a bow last year on that day and the weather was looking great. Not a deer to be seen unfortunately. Still a good morning with the kid and he needs to learn a little patience anyways(pot calling kettle black). Anyways, he had football practice in the afternoon so I went out a farm I hunt. Nice evening to sit. Saw a few does and what I assume to be a small buck trailing about 20 minutes or so behind a few of the does I saw. He was making a lot of racket and had his head down the whole way along the path the does went. Those yougins always come out of the gate fast. Weather isn't looking great the next week or so but Halloween is when I start getting excited anyways. Got a weeks vaca to take and was going to try and just do the quality over quantity approach this year but with work it's somewhat hard to do. The last week of October has always been good to me as far as deer activity but mostly likely will go with week of 31st this year since Halloween is that Monday. Good week to kick things off hopefully!


----------



## yetihunter1

wyrnutz said:


> Public land guys.
> 
> Is 100 yards too close through a thick, wooded creek bottom.
> 
> It's public land. I found a hang on when scouting on Sunday.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say no if you can get in quiet. I have a set up similar to that on public that when conditions are right I will set up in it. Have been lucky to see a few deer, both doe and buck just nothing I want to shoot or that if I did, presented an ethical shot. Hahaha hope its not my stand you found.


----------



## jlh42581

Ken 22 said:


> Boy I am glad I don't hunt public land and have to deal with that , when that day comes I will be hanging it up . I remember the days me going up to French Creek opening day of buck season when it got light out the were like 10 guys around you . I told myself never again, how is that even fun or enjoyable ??


I quit hunting opening day of rifle season for five years because of that. Last year for some reason, I got inspired to go again. That was quickly killed by guys surrounding me at daylight who waited until daylight to walk in. Keep in mind, this was a gamelands of 25,000 acres. I decided at 10am I was getting out of this situation as every direction I could shoot there was a human. I backed out and headed to the state forest. Every single place a vehicle could get off the road, someone was there. I went home and that was the end of my rifle opener 2015. Since then, Ive reverted back to I wont do it again on public. I dont have any private land rifle access currently so that means... Im not going. I took two days off the second week this year, I hope to not need them. Rifle hunting is actually enjoyable to me, but I absolutely hate crowds. If we dont have snow, which we havent most years, Ill take my bike back a road they dont open. Problem is, they open all the gates now in rifle season. Theres really not many places to avoid the crowd, I dont enjoy it.


----------



## goathillinpa

Congrats Kyle!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> If you look around closely, I bet you'll find is entry/exit route - *an overwhelming majority of hunters mark their trails in some way*..if you can determine his path you might be able to use that to your advantage and set up in such a way that when he busts the deer they will head your way. I've always believed that 90%+ of the deer we bust, we don't even know we've done it...contrary to the snorting, white flag salute we've seen on occasion, we bust more deer with our scent at distances we can't appreciate and many don't run for the hills as much as they simply slip away.
> 
> Two different prevailing opinions....set up on the downwind side of his trail/set with the hopes that as deer wind him they escape in your direction....OR....set up far enough on the upwind side of him that your scent blows his stand...each scenario is largely dictated by the specific terrain and habitat, as well as, your hunting style and personality. I am usually a first-in type of guy both on am and pm hunts and because of that I usually head to the downwind side of sets that I find. Of course if there is no real reason to do so (terrain features, food sources, trails, cover, etc...) than I put myself where I think deer will go when he comes in...
> 
> Bottom line, 100 yards is NOT too close - I would also NOT assume just because a stand is there that it gets hunted with any regularity.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


I see these blatantly marked trails through the woods on public land and shake my head. Orange plastic flagging tape tied to a branch every 20 yards. I guess some guys don't care about other people finding their stands. 

I don't think setting up within 100 yards is too close. In fact, it might be just where you need to be. Depending upon how much the hunter uses that stand, his presence may have influenced the movements of the deer enough to make them skirt around that spot. I know from past experience when I have hunted a spot one day and seen deer, if I hunt that same spot again within a day or two, deer may still use the general area but shift their movement about 70-100 yards away. They sense the intrusion but maybe it doesn't spook them enough to abandon the spot entirely.


----------



## wyrnutz

I can't remember how many times I have been at Nockamixon and Haycock Mountain and had guys walk through. 
Afternoon sits I wold be in my stand by 2 pm and around 4 or 5 guys would come through. Jeans, work boots, smoking. 
No clue that I was there or jumping out of their skin if I whistled to them to move along. 
I won't know if they are there, I am pretty quiet on my approach and setting up. 
I don't want to ruin anyone else's day. 
I've even gone as far as talking to guys about what kind of vehicle they drive in the past so we don't bust in on each other. 
We will see what happens, this SGL does not see that much archery traffic so far. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> I quit hunting opening day of rifle season for five years because of that. Last year for some reason, I got inspired to go again. That was quickly killed by guys surrounding me at daylight who waited until daylight to walk in. Keep in mind, this was a gamelands of 25,000 acres. I decided at 10am I was getting out of this situation as every direction I could shoot there was a human. I backed out and headed to the state forest. Every single place a vehicle could get off the road, someone was there. I went home and that was the end of my rifle opener 2015. Since then, Ive reverted back to I wont do it again on public. I dont have any private land rifle access currently so that means... Im not going. I took two days off the second week this year, I hope to not need them. Rifle hunting is actually enjoyable to me, but I absolutely hate crowds. If we dont have snow, which we havent most years, Ill take my bike back a road they dont open. Problem is, they open all the gates now in rifle season. Theres really not many places to avoid the crowd, I dont enjoy it.


Same boat man, skipped am classes one year in college and decided to go out for the opener with my father and buddy on public land (5000acre). Hand a stand set as far in as you could get in the center and at the very top of the ridge. I was along until day break when guys walked in from all angles. Instead of going away when they could see me you would wave and sit down. By 9am I was surrounded, heard hundreds of shoots and seen a few panicked deer race around with tongues out. NOT AGAIN it just didn't have that pursue your quarry in their natural habitat 

I love hunting with a gun, a muzzleloader, a bow its not about the weapon I just can't take the circus act that happens most places. The family tradition is to wait for the second and final weekend and get together at my Uncles 68 acres and do a little hunting by then no one is around and its much more enjoyable. And most years by that point I find a deer with some kind of bullet wound that I can finish off. On the flip side I love hunting Public Land in NY during rifles season, the crowds are far less and other than a few guys that ride into the public on 4 wheelers illegally its much easier to get beyond and behind anywhere you might bump into anyone that doesn't like a serious hike. I hunted opening day Last year on public, saw one other hunter and 23 deer none were running just enough ppl to gently move some deer around.


----------



## Ken 22

TauntoHawk said:


> Same boat man, skipped am classes one year in college and decided to go out for the opener with my father and buddy on public land (5000acre). Hand a stand set as far in as you could get in the center and at the very top of the ridge. I was along until day break when guys walked in from all angles. Instead of going away when they could see me you would wave and sit down. By 9am I was surrounded, heard hundreds of shoots and seen a few panicked deer race around with tongues out. NOT AGAIN it just didn't have that pursue your quarry in their natural habitat
> 
> I love hunting with a gun, a muzzleloader, a bow its not about the weapon I just can't take the circus act that happens most places. The family tradition is to wait for the second and final weekend and get together at my Uncles 68 acres and do a little hunting by then no one is around and its much more enjoyable. And most years by that point I find a deer with some kind of bullet wound that I can finish off. On the flip side I love hunting Public Land in NY during rifles season, the crowds are far less and other than a few guys that ride into the public on 4 wheelers illegally its much easier to get beyond and behind anywhere you might bump into anyone that doesn't like a serious hike. I hunted opening day Last year on public, saw one other hunter and 23 deer none were running just enough ppl to gently move some deer around.


It's a real shame what access to hunting land has turned into , especially in Pa . I have knocked on many doors in Pa over the years and most people that I talk to are really not against hunting its is the problem they have had with hunters in the past that hunted there property . They tell me , we just don't need the headache .


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ken 22 said:


> It's a real shame what access to hunting land has turned into , especially in Pa .


It certainly is.. used to have several local private spots in PA I now have one but its open to anyone who asks so there are as many guys as public and as a result I have only hunted there 1 time in the last 3 seasons. Most of the spots lost were due to other hunters ruining access for all or neighbors causing problems about hunters until landowners just didn't want to deal with them and stopped giving access. Family has land 3.5hrs away but thats a long drive for only saturday hunting.. 

As a result a friend has invited me the last 7 years to hunt NY with him, I still only get weekends but with Sunday hunting I can double my time in a tree. Its why I dont comment here much even though I live in PA I hardly get to hunt it. The only day I have planned in PA is next weekend to get my Nephew out for his first hunt.


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> It's a real shame what access to hunting land has turned into , especially in Pa . I have knocked on many doors in Pa over the years and most people that I talk to are really not against hunting its is the problem they have had with hunters in the past that hunted there property . They tell me , we just don't need the headache .


Not even 10 years ago, we had access to over 800 contiguous acres of private land in Potter county. First, the couple that owned the land we primarly hunted both passed away during the same summer. A niece and her husband moved in, let us hunt for 2 more seasons, then said no more. So we moved our hunting to one of the adjacent properties, the landowner's health went bad, and she sold. The last property we hunted for a good 8 years or so until they just decided no more and we lost that permission less than 1 month before the gun opener.


----------



## Ken 22

TauntoHawk said:


> It certainly is.. used to have several local private spots in PA I now have one but its open to anyone who asks so there are as many guys as public and as a result I have only hunted there 1 time in the last 3 seasons. Most of the spots lost were due to other hunters ruining access for all or neighbors causing problems about hunters until landowners just didn't want to deal with them and stopped giving access. Family has land 3.5hrs away but thats a long drive for only saturday hunting..
> 
> As a result a friend has invited me the last 7 years to hunt NY with him, I still only get weekends but with Sunday hunting I can double my time in a tree. Its why I dont comment here much even though I live in PA I hardly get to hunt it. The only day I have planned in PA is next weekend to get my Nephew out for his first hunt.


My brother has and awesome piece of ground , and the landowner wants him to shoot all the deer . Brother refuses to only shoot a few , thinks his days will be numbered there .


----------



## Ken 22

nicko said:


> Not even 10 years ago, we had access to over 800 contiguous acres of private land in Potter county. First, the couple that owned the land we primarly hunted both passed away during the same summer. A niece and her husband moved in, let us hunt for 2 more seasons, then said no more. So we moved our hunting to one of the adjacent properties, the landowner's health went bad, and she sold. The last property we hunted for a good 8 years or so until they just decided no more and we lost that permission less than 1 month before the gun opener.


We better hope there is not a day in Pa where we will have to deal with outfitters . You could probably kiss the days of hunting private land goodbye . Money talks !!!


----------



## nicko

Ken 22 said:


> We better hope there is not a day in Pa where we will have to deal with outfitters . You could probably kiss the days of hunting private land goodbye . Money talks !!!


We were lucky to get on a lease in Potter last year. There are roughly 60+ members but I bowhunted it on three separate trips last year and never saw another hunter. You can literally have the entire lease to yourself at times.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> If you look around closely, I bet you'll find is entry/exit route - an overwhelming majority of hunters mark their trails in some way..if you can determine his path you might be able to use that to your advantage and set up in such a way that when he busts the deer they will head your way. I've always believed that *90%+ of the deer we bust, we don't even know we've done it...contrary to the snorting, white flag salute we've seen on occasion, we bust more deer with our scent at distances we can't appreciate and many don't run for the hills as much as they simply slip away.*
> 
> Two different prevailing opinions....set up on the downwind side of his trail/set with the hopes that as deer wind him they escape in your direction....OR....set up far enough on the upwind side of him that your scent blows his stand...each scenario is largely dictated by the specific terrain and habitat, as well as, your hunting style and personality. I am usually a first-in type of guy both on am and pm hunts and because of that I usually head to the downwind side of sets that I find. Of course if there is no real reason to do so (terrain features, food sources, trails, cover, etc...) than I put myself where I think deer will go when he comes in...
> 
> Bottom line, 100 yards is NOT too close - I would also NOT assume just because a stand is there that it gets hunted with any regularity.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


My son just learned this lesson. First time we got to go out this year was Monday evening. Double stand, I put him on the side where it was covered a little bit better so he could draw easier. I could see two does and a fawn just coming in. One of the few stands we can see quite a distance. They got about 100 yds out, one of the does lifted her nose to the air. They quietly exited back and around through woods and never saw them again. Very good lesson for a 15 year old that would like to fidget, play games on the phone and generally be distracted. Sometimes letting the deer 'speak' rather than Dad lecturing works best:wink:


----------



## jtkratzer

vonfoust said:


> My son just learned this lesson. First time we got to go out this year was Monday evening. Double stand, I put him on the side where it was covered a little bit better so he could draw easier. I could see two does and a fawn just coming in. One of the few stands we can see quite a distance. They got about 100 yds out, one of the does lifted her nose to the air. They quietly exited back and around through woods and never saw them again. Very good lesson for a 15 year old that would like to fidget, play games on the phone and generally be distracted. Sometimes letting the deer 'speak' rather than Dad lecturing works best:wink:


Seriously, what does dad know?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> Boy I am glad I don't hunt public land and have to deal with that , when that day comes I will be hanging it up . I remember the days me going up to French Creek opening day of buck season when it got light out the were like 10 guys around you . I told myself never again, how is that even fun or enjoyable ??


I hear ya' Ken, it can be very frustrating. No doubt one of the main reasons private access, even on parcels as small as 2-4 acres is of such premium value.

It can also be uniquely rewarding when you drop a nice buck on public land, knowing you not only outsmarted the buck, but all those out there trying to do the same. I'm sure it may not always happen quite that way. For example I spoke to someone this morning who was at Muddy Run and he told me that the big buck that kid shot, was shot at 3x by three other hunters before the kid stuck it with his crossbow. 

Not sure if much hunting skill was involved with that harvest?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> I can't say I agree with knowingly setting up wind of someone's stand to blow it for them.
> 
> I often wonder on the public who's up wind of me or are we all just stinking up each other.
> 
> I get about a max of ten days a year to hunt with my career and young family. If I caught someone doing that on purpose, I guarantee it wouldn't end well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Really?? - -How would you ever know - only a few folks even have the audacity to think of something like that, most really have no clue....I've said it a million times....the #1 most overlooked, misunderstood factor is dealing properly with wind. 95% folks set their stands where they find sign, some may consider the wind direction at the time they are setting the stand to be on the downwind side of the target area, but they still park at the same spot, access the same way and most of all, especially in suburban areas, hunt it no matter what the wind is doing because they simply don't understand, are misinformed and most likely don't have other options.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> Really?? - -How would you ever know - only a few folks even have the audacity to think of something like that, most really have no clue....I've said it a million times....the #1 most overlooked, misunderstood factor is dealing properly with wind. 95% folks set their stands where they find sign, some may consider the wind direction at the time they are setting the stand to be on the downwind side of the target area, but they still park at the same spot, access the same way and most of all, especially in suburban areas, hunt it no matter what the wind is doing because they simply don't understand, are misinformed and most likely don't have other options.
> 
> Joe


Oh I agree, it would be damn near impossible. If every time you got in your stand and a deer came in and started blowing I'd start to wonder what's up.

Knowing its happening intentionally is the key here. If I figured out someone was doing it intentionally I would not be a happy camper. I'd make sure they didn't see them either.

Public land is all about everyone having an ounce of respect for each other, especially bow hunters I like to think are a different breed, maybe I'm wrong.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I see these blatantly marked trails through the woods on public land and shake my head. Orange plastic flagging tape tied to a branch every 20 yards. I guess some guys don't care about other people finding their stands.
> 
> 
> 
> I can take a few of you to a small spot along the border of French Creek State Park and the Federal land and if you go in under the cover of darkness and turn on a flash light you'll think you're in a disco....just every color reflective tack and tape ever marketed...I actually think its pretty funny....
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Public land is all about everyone having an ounce of respect for each other, especially bow hunters I like to think are a different breed, maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'd be glad to share the woods with you any day - you do NOT represent the majority of public land hunters that I have encountered in my days.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> I'd be glad to share the woods with you any day - you do NOT represent the majority of public land hunters that I have encountered in my days.
> 
> Joe


I've met some pretty good guys on public. It's rare I have any type of issues outside of gun seasons.

Appreciate it though. All one really has in life is their character. I'd rather be a good role model that kills nothing than cheat my way through and step on others. It's just not who I am.

I catch a lot of bs, even from good friends because killing a deer to impress people isn't my forte. I've had one of my best friend's tell me I'm dumb for hunting public when I can go to managed private anytime I want. What I seek from hunting is very different from most.

Don't get me wrong, I love big bucks and have a few pieces of unreal access but those guys hunt too. I don't go and pressure their properties hunting without them even though I can. I've shot lots of deer in this lifetime already, no giants but God willing I hope I have another 40 years ahead of me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see these blatantly marked trails through the woods on public land and shake my head. Orange plastic flagging tape tied to a branch every 20 yards. I guess some guys don't care about other people finding their stands.
> 
> 
> 
> I can take a few of you to a small spot along the border of French Creek State Park and the Federal land and if you go in under the cover of darkness and turn on a flash light you'll think you're in a disco....just every color reflective tack and tape ever marketed...I actually think its pretty funny....
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know spot just like that Joe. Pine Swamp. I went in there once during daylight, scouted a few areas, and marked my trail out with reflective tacks. Thought I would be in good shape getting out as the land is so flat and lacking any real features to guide you. The next time I hunted it until dark, I got all packed up to leave, turned on my headlamp, and saw tacks everywhere. With no discernible trail to follow, I stumbled and bumbled getting out and ended in a farmers back yard 1/4 mile from my car.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wyrnutz

Like I said
I've gone out of my way to not trample other people's "spot "
I met a guy 2 weeks ago who talked on the 20 minute walk out. 
He said there is not that much traffic during archery. Steer clear during gun season, says it gets pushed by a big group every year. 
I have also had the same experience as Nick too. Flags like a Tibetan mountain top. Turn on a light and you get blinded by reflective markers. 
The guy I met is the only person I have run into on 6 trips this year. 
It's cooler now. 
Will see what happens. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Really?? - -How would you ever know - only a few folks even have the audacity to think of something like that, most really have no clue....I've said it a million times....the #1 most overlooked, misunderstood factor is dealing properly with wind. 95% folks set their stands where they find sign, some may consider the wind direction at the time they are setting the stand to be on the downwind side of the target area, but they still park at the same spot, access the same way and most of all, especially in suburban areas, hunt it no matter what the wind is doing because they simply don't understand, are misinformed and most likely don't have other options.
> 
> Joe


I got a call from a good friend last year needing help tracking a deer he shot . Meet the guy at the property , we start walking this trail to his stand I am thinking to myself is this a cattle path here but it was just a trail worn down to the dirt from him walking to the stand so much . We get to the stand I can feel the wind catching the back of my neck right to where he shot the deer . I ask him , how are you hunting this stand with this wind , and says I don't worry about the wind this is the only stand I have and hunt it all the time and don't worry about the wind . I'm thinking out load like this guy can't be serious .


----------



## KMiha

Sheesh, I'm glad I don't have to deal with public. Maybe someday I will. After these stories, idk. Plus all the countless "my camera got stolen" threads.


----------



## yetihunter1

I don't think public is as bad as you guys make it out. I hunt public a lot whether ridley, marsh creek or French creek along with a few SGL and I have only had one not so great experience. There was a guy at ridley who walked through my hunt twice trying to still hunt a dusk....he sounded like and elephant in the brush. I waved him off both times and then when I went to my truck he was parked next to me. We got to talking and I found out it was his first year hunting and didn't really have a clue what he was doing. I gave him some pointers (like sit still for the last hour) and wished him luck. I did grumble a bit afterwards but I thought if I was that guy, and I have been and probably will be again since I am still learning, that someone would give me a hand. 

Now this year on public I have yet to run into anyone else, though someone cleared a path right by one of my stands to what I guess is a spot further up the ridge. There are some glow tacks as well but eh its life and its public. Not everyone has a good sense of direction. My only problem would be if someone was just flat out rude on public for example walk into my hunt and set up next to me knowing I am there or getting mad at me for being in "his spot". I haven't had this happen yet but I think basic good manners should be practiced on public and don't judge someone as a bum hunter unless they make it clear they are.

I am playing devils advocate here, saying not everyone else who hunts public is a slob or a bad hunter. They could just be learning the ropes.


----------



## Squirrel

In my experience some public land is much worse than others. I hunted public land near OhioPyle state park that gets a lot of pressure and some of the guys can be real jerks. I started hunting a spot in Forbes and have only ever seen one other car parked (same Jeep regularly in the evenings) and have yet to see anyone in the woods. I also see very few deer so that is probably why LOL.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> I don't think public is as bad as you guys make it out. I hunt public a lot whether ridley, marsh creek or French creek along with a few SGL and I have only had one not so great experience. There was a guy at ridley who walked through my hunt twice trying to still hunt a dusk....he sounded like and elephant in the brush. I waved him off both times and then when I went to my truck he was parked next to me. We got to talking and I found out it was his first year hunting and didn't really have a clue what he was doing. I gave him some pointers (like sit still for the last hour) and wished him luck. I did grumble a bit afterwards but I thought if I was that guy, and I have been and probably will be again since I am still learning, that someone would give me a hand.
> 
> Now this year on public I have yet to run into anyone else, though someone cleared a path right by one of my stands to what I guess is a spot further up the ridge. There are some glow tacks as well but eh its life and its public. Not everyone has a good sense of direction. My only problem would be if someone was just flat out rude on public for example walk into my hunt and set up next to me knowing I am there or getting mad at me for being in "his spot". I haven't had this happen yet but I think basic good manners should be practiced on public and don't judge someone as a bum hunter unless they make it clear they are.
> 
> I am playing devils advocate here, saying not everyone else who hunts public is a slob or a bad hunter. They could just be learning the ropes.


Heck, bad stuff happens on private too. Last year, I had to move one my stands, which was approximately 20 yards from the line. The new neighboring property owner allowed some of his friends to come in and hunt and one of the guys hung a stand only 40 yards away.


----------



## rogersb

wyrnutz said:


> Public land guys.
> 
> Is 100 yards too close through a thick, wooded creek bottom.
> 
> It's public land. I found a hang on when scouting on Sunday.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would say it depends on how the other guy hunts. Last week I went in and set up 150 yards away from the only other people out there that evening without realizing it. Around 6:30 I hear loud talking and sure enough here comes two guys walking through back to their truck. The one guy tells me I should come down because it's quitting time. You'll be tracking deer in the dark he says. Legal shooting light is until just after 7 last week.

This week I changed locations and was only out yesterday, but was already more successful having seen 1 deer. I saw that deer after 6:30 but if I was near those other two guys I would never have had a sighting.


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> I don't think public is as bad as you guys make it out. I hunt public a lot whether ridley, marsh creek or French creek along with a few SGL and I have only had one not so great experience. There was a guy at ridley who walked through my hunt twice trying to still hunt a dusk....he sounded like and elephant in the brush. I waved him off both times and then when I went to my truck he was parked next to me. We got to talking and I found out it was his first year hunting and didn't really have a clue what he was doing. I gave him some pointers (like sit still for the last hour) and wished him luck. I did grumble a bit afterwards but I thought if I was that guy, and I have been and probably will be again since I am still learning, that someone would give me a hand.
> 
> Now this year on public I have yet to run into anyone else, though someone cleared a path right by one of my stands to what I guess is a spot further up the ridge. There are some glow tacks as well but eh its life and its public. Not everyone has a good sense of direction. My only problem would be if someone was just flat out rude on public for example walk into my hunt and set up next to me knowing I am there or getting mad at me for being in "his spot". I haven't had this happen yet but I think basic good manners should be practiced on public and don't judge someone as a bum hunter unless they make it clear they are.
> 
> I am playing devils advocate here, saying not everyone else who hunts public is a slob or a bad hunter. They could just be learning the ropes.


Agreed. The first year I got serious about bow hunting I was half clueless and my shooting was just as bad. Luckily I had sole permission on this property so my gaffes didn't affect anybody else. 

As for hunting a stand with the wrong wind, I've done it and I'm sure I'll do it again. But I don't have any known mature bucks to target either. This property is prone to lulls and spikes in deer activity. They use multiple parts of the mountain and don't typically stay in the same spot for more than a couple days before they move on. They'll be back eventually so if you sit a stand often enough, you'll see deer. And there are only so many spots on this property that the deer use consistently. Sometimes, you just have to play the percentages and hope for the best regardless of wind direction.


----------



## nicko

In for the night shift.


----------



## Casper053

nicko said:


> In for the night shift.


Good looking set up! Good luck!


----------



## jlh42581

Im leaving here soon to go pull cams on the mountain. I hate to do it, but I dont have any other time before the weekend, certainly not mid day. Going to simply get dressed and walk in, not sneak, get the cams and get out. Im also interested to see if anyone is out where they are.

Part of my scouting, is crossing off areas I see trucks frequently.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> In for the night shift.


Good luck.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

avidarcher88pa said:


> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


WOW!

So I knew I was risking blowing deer out going to get these cams. Sure enough I blew them out right near where I've put some mock scrapes. I won't be back in there again until I hunt.

In all the driving I did I saw 2 trucks in the state forest. The guys were standing there talkn at go time. I saw 3 cars parked on top of one another. That spot has been like that most evenings. Not sure what's up there but I don't care. One Jeep in the entire gamelands.

Came across the top to check a few things. Looks like they're going to control burn in the rut, amazing. Also the gates I spoke of earlier will be open from Oct 14-Dec 12 , can cross them off my list.

Almost ran over three grouse. Filmed them with my GoPro. The male was all puffed up strutting and couldnt care less I was right behind him. The females weren't any smarter. Anyone have a good bird dog?

Going to eat something and check these cards. The one deer I blew out was a big body but I didn't see any rack, but he saw me first as I was moving fast. I had the wind.

Side note: nose jammer lotion smells awesome. My hands dry out fast and I absolutely cannot stand it at any time. Picked some up, winner for me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jlh42581 said:


> WOW!
> 
> So I knew I was risking blowing deer out going to get these cams. Sure enough I blew them out right near where I've put some mock scrapes. I won't be back in there again until I hunt.
> 
> In all the driving I did I saw 2 trucks in the state forest. The guys were standing there talkn at go time. I saw 3 cars parked on top of one another. That spot has been like that most evenings. Not sure what's up there but I don't care. One Jeep in the entire gamelands.
> 
> Came across the top to check a few things. Looks like they're going to control burn in the rut, amazing. Also the gates I spoke of earlier will be open from Oct 14-Dec 12 , can cross them off my list.
> 
> Almost ran over three grouse. Filmed them with my GoPro. The male was all puffed up strutting and couldnt care less I was right behind him. The females weren't any smarter. Anyone have a good bird dog?
> 
> Going to eat something and check these cards. The one deer I blew out was a big body but I didn't see any rack, but he saw me first as I was moving fast. I had the wind.
> 
> Side note: nose jammer lotion smells awesome. My hands dry out fast and I absolutely cannot stand it at any time. Picked some up, winner for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have only sat near farmhouse because I don't want to spook this buck. I know where the does are, just got to wait for them to get hot. Bucks seem to be pushing them around a little. My buddy shot a 15 point last night,first-time we ever saw him during daylight. He was following a group of does.









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

jlh42581 said:


> WOW!
> 
> So I knew I was risking blowing deer out going to get these cams. Sure enough I blew them out right near where I've put some mock scrapes. I won't be back in there again until I hunt.
> 
> In all the driving I did I saw 2 trucks in the state forest. The guys were standing there talkn at go time. I saw 3 cars parked on top of one another. That spot has been like that most evenings. Not sure what's up there but I don't care. One Jeep in the entire gamelands.
> 
> Came across the top to check a few things. Looks like they're going to control burn in the rut, amazing. Also the gates I spoke of earlier will be open from Oct 14-Dec 12 , can cross them off my list.
> 
> Almost ran over three grouse. Filmed them with my GoPro. The male was all puffed up strutting and couldnt care less I was right behind him. The females weren't any smarter. Anyone have a good bird dog?
> 
> Going to eat something and check these cards. The one deer I blew out was a big body but I didn't see any rack, but he saw me first as I was moving fast. I had the wind.
> 
> Side note: nose jammer lotion smells awesome. My hands dry out fast and I absolutely cannot stand it at any time. Picked some up, winner for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I herd nose jammer was not legal to use in Pa ?


----------



## jacobh

Ken your absolutely right nose jammer is illegal


----------



## NEDYARB

12-Ringer said:


> Really?? - -How would you ever know - only a few folks even have the audacity to think of something like that, most really have no clue....I've said it a million times....the #1 most overlooked, misunderstood factor is dealing properly with wind. 95% folks set their stands where they find sign, some may consider the wind direction at the time they are setting the stand to be on the downwind side of the target area, but they still park at the same spot, access the same way and most of all, especially in suburban areas, hunt it no matter what the wind is doing because they simply don't understand, are misinformed and most likely don't have other options.
> 
> Joe


Ring the bell.Best post of the thread.Joe you are absolutely correct.It amazes me how many people pay no mind to wind direction.Or worse , bump deer on entry and exit.


----------



## jlh42581

Have they classified the lotion and deodorant? It sure does sell. I'm not sure what's stopping anyone from taking a bath in vanilla. You very well may be right but I'm not sure what the ruling on that one is. If so, I'll just use it on my days off.

I used it before I ever left the house.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

So much for that idea but I'll definitely be using it on my days off.

This company makes everything from laundry detergent to butthole wipes. PGC might wanna clarify for sure.

I'm not surprised. I'm waiting till they try to bust someone for using ozone on their clothes prior to a hunt.

Pa has a few goofy laws. Do they still allow bait in the SRA? No ozonics, no scent that smells like a food. No Sunday hunts. Next it will be no peanut butter sandwiches lol.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

avidarcher88pa said:


> I have only sat near farmhouse because I don't want to spook this buck. I know where the does are, just got to wait for them to get hot. Bucks seem to be pushing them around a little. My buddy shot a 15 point last night,first-time we ever saw him during daylight. He was following a group of does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


That buck is crazy. Rack looks sort of young too with not much mass. I'd shoot him.

I had two decent 8s on cam. Neither would make the book. I'd probably shoot the one. Almost every pic I had was a buck of some sort, shocking. I put this cam where I was based solely on a topographic hunch with no scouting.

My other cam took zero pics in a week. Surprised cause it was on an oak flat. I'm wondering if it didn't arm. It's a cheap Tasco, was a high risk area. I find it hard to believe I went from daily daytime pics to zero.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Tonights hunt was a bust. My first sit of the year seeing no deer. This property has been worthless for evening hunts since public use for walking, hiking, and mountain biking ramped up in 2010. It is pretty much a morning hunt only property anymore. Oh well. Still a nice night in the stand.


----------



## KMiha

jlh42581 said:


> So much for that idea but I'll definitely be using it on my days off.
> 
> This company makes everything from laundry detergent to butthole wipes. PGC might wanna clarify for sure.
> 
> I'm not surprised. I'm waiting till they try to bust someone for using ozone on their clothes prior to a hunt.
> 
> Pa has a few goofy laws. *Do they still allow bait in the SRA?* No ozonics, no scent that smells like a food. No Sunday hunts. Next it will be no peanut butter sandwiches lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes, with a feeder you can bait.


----------



## jlh42581

KMiha said:


> Yes, with a feeder you can bait.


That's shocking with the crack down because of diseases. I've been to a spot in 2d you can't even use urine scents. Must be why you need a feeder.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Tonights hunt was a bust. My first sit of the year seeing no deer. This property has been worthless for evening hunts since public use for walking, hiking, and mountain biking ramped up in 2010. It is pretty much a morning hunt only property anymore. Oh well. Still a nice night in the stand.


Hey, at least your excluding non productive stuff. I tell myself that on bad nights. It's great when I learn my lesson instead of thinking it will magically change.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> Hey, at least your excluding non productive stuff. I tell myself that on bad nights. It's great when I learn my lesson instead of thinking it will magically change.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah. I still give it a chance every year hoping that the pendulum will start to shift. I still have one area on the property that might work for an evening hunt. If that one doesn't pan out, I'll be done with evening hunts on it for the year.


----------



## fatsbucknut

jlh42581 said:


> Shot a big 6 around 08 that would've been close to P&Y had it had brow tines.



I love big 6's, lets see some pictures.


----------



## Chad B.

Matt Musto said:


> The hits keep coming. I'm 90 percent sure that the other mature buck, the 10 pointer, was shot by another hunter on Saturday morning. It looks to score about 150. This buck was living very close to the other huge buck I was hunting. It is very rare to have 5.5 + year old buck to hunt let alone 2, and now both have been killed. I'm pretty bummed and feel my hunting drive draining. I can't hardly get out to hunt and when I can conditions have been piss poor at best. Can't get out at all this week or the weekend. I've been out twice and my hunt I was trying to do with my son on Saturday fell through because he didn't want to go in the rain. I was then less enthused, so I bagged it as well. Sorry to sound like a whinny brat but I'm ready to take my ball and go home.


Every buck I have had the luck, chance to take, I have never seen in any of my cams. I have target buck on my cams and if I am lucky see them maybe once at a great distance. There is one out there with your name on him that no one has ever seen! 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99

Does anybody have experience or know how the hunting and fishing is in Lackawanna county? I'll be attending keystone college next year getting my BA in natural recourse management and was wondering how the hunting access is up there, and trout fishing?

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

fatsbucknut said:


> I love big 6's, lets see some pictures.


Let me see if I can find it, I mean without it, he sure as heck didn't make it close. I know I've posted him here before.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Lcavok99 said:


> Does anybody have experience or know how the hunting and fishing is in Lackawanna county? I'll be attending keystone college next year getting my BA in natural recourse management and was wondering how the hunting access is up there, and trout fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


My wife is from that area. Quite a bit of public land, lots of streams, Susquehanna River, Lake Wallenpawpack

You'll survive

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

fatsbucknut said:


> I love big 6's, lets see some pictures.


Unfortunately this is the only photo I have of this buck. I tried something extremely stupid with trying a euro and not researching first and ruined this skull/rack.

He's not even close to book, he's about 90" at best.














Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Settled in a tree in 5 C. Dead calm.


----------



## Squirrel

I hunted yesterday only saw chipmunks and heard some coyotes. I haven't seen deer yet while hunting, but have only made it a couple times. Good luck folks.


----------



## jlh42581

Billy H said:


> Settled in a tree in 5 C. Dead calm.


They're moving

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I got 4 new bucks on camera this month so far. one spike, one three point, and two six points. Another couple weeks and I'll try sitting on my property after work instead of hitting SGL. Hands down this has been the best year so far for my property. I haven't had a legal buck on camera before Halloween before and now I have 3


----------



## jlh42581

This is my best one on cam yet from the pull last night. I've seen two bigger in the flesh on public while not hunting. My buddy who's after me to come hunt has a giant coming through where my stand is. I won't post it out of respect for his property.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Any recommendations for a taxidermist in Lehigh,Berks area?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Murray Derstine Sellersville Telford area does great work. Maybe too far though 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Chad B. said:


> Every buck I have had the luck, chance to take, I have never seen in any of my cams. I have target buck on my cams and if I am lucky see them maybe once at a great distance. There is one out there with your name on him that no one has ever seen!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the encouragement  I am the same way. I always kill "someone else's" deer. The last buck I killed I did have a pic of hitting a scrape but didn't see it until I pulled my cam a week after I shot him. Turned out he was at the scrape 2 hours before I shot him that same evening.

Good luck to all the guys getting out this week and weekend. Hoping to pull my card again tomorrow after work and see any action at my mock scrape.


----------



## nicko

avidarcher88pa said:


> Any recommendations for a taxidermist in Lehigh,Berks area?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Probably too far for you but Mikes Still Life Taxidermy in Spring City did my mount. Turned out great.


----------



## Billy H

First hunt with the snow camo E35 I bought in the classified. The thing sticks out like a sore thumb. I lifted the bow off the hook when a doe showed up. She didnt spot me but a squirrel 25 yards away lost his mind.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Probably too far for you but Mikes Still Life Taxidermy in Spring City did my mount. Turned out great.


Thanks! Keep em coming

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

avidarcher88pa said:


> Any recommendations for a taxidermist in Lehigh,Berks area?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Zander in Finnland .


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> First hunt with the snow camo E35 I bought in the classified. The thing sticks out like a sore thumb. I lifted the bow off the hook when a doe showed up. She didnt spot me but a squirrel 25 yards away lost his mind.


I've read where guys said that their snow camo bows almost seem like they are glowing in low light conditions. I imagine that camo will work better in late season after the trees have been stripped bare of their leaves and there is more open sky visible through the tree branches.


----------



## nick060200

Billy H said:


> First hunt with the snow camo E35 I bought in the classified. The thing sticks out like a sore thumb. I lifted the bow off the hook when a doe showed up. She didnt spot me but a squirrel 25 yards away lost his mind.


i have a btx and i bought some strings out of the classifieds they are new and unused from a good builder. $30 for the set. but they are flo yellow and orange and i swear deer have spotted them. im still killing them but still............... take a black light and hold all your gear up to it and see if any of it glows. my strings do. i'll probably keep them til the end of the season but i'll be smarter next time. made me think twice about getting any snow camo gear when there is no snow.


----------



## treedoctor

My daughter, home from college on fall break..we were in stand for less than 2 hours and she got it done on a doe. Crossbow kill but I'm still a proud Dad!!





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats doctor!


----------



## yetihunter1

Anyone getting out tomorrow? looks like tomorrow afternoon and Saturday morning should be nice. High of 60 with rising pressure and a NNW wind for Friday evening and Saturday is 36 at sunrise with high pressure and a NNE wind switching to E around 10am. Im looking to hit up the stand I shot my doe last Tuesday out of. Feeling kind of torn because I have via word of mouth, one hunter to a friend who hunts to me, that they saw a big buck in a public spot I hunt or I hunt the stand I shot the doe out of because I saw like 12 deer that night, all does but a buck has to be along soon and last week it was raining acorns. What would ya'll do? Public after buck based on word of mouth or hunt township property I have permission on that has limited pressure (seen does but no bucks yet)?


----------



## nick060200

yeah SAT morning is the day!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the Doe.

I really like the bow. It was well taken care of and I shoot it well. I am tossing the idea of darkening it. I never much worried about how fancy something looks as long as it preforms as it should.


----------



## KylePA

avidarcher88pa said:


> Any recommendations for a taxidermist in Lehigh,Berks area?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


I have taken everything to Marge Mazziotta taxidermy in Nazareth. Fantastic work, kinda strange to have a women taxidermist, but her and her husband do everything.


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> First hunt with the snow camo E35 I bought in the classified. The thing sticks out like a sore thumb. I lifted the bow off the hook when a doe showed up. She didnt spot me but a squirrel 25 yards away lost his mind.


Mine is in the classifieds you should bought that one I just picked up a brand new Kuiu Synergy and going to get it setup at LAS tomorrow. Now that I shot my buck, I have some time to play with the new bow before heading back out after any does. Anyone on this thread want it I'll give you a good deal and it has pretty good vibes!


----------



## Mathias

Hitting my plot up in 3C Friday morning & afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Mine is in the classifieds you should bought that one I just picked up a brand new Kuiu Synergy and going to get it setup at LAS tomorrow. Now that I shot my buck, I have some time to play with the new bow before heading back out after any does. Anyone on this thread want it I'll give you a good deal and it has pretty good vibes!


poor bow, you just shot that nice buck with it and then put it out in the cold....


----------



## jlh42581

Next Saturday, not this, is a moon day for anyone who follows. It matches both morning and evening.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> Next Saturday, not this, is a moon day for anyone who follows. It matches both morning and evening.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I follow it a little, looks like Halloween is the day to hunt if the weather matches the solar lunar tables.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

KylePA said:


> I have taken everything to Marge Mazziotta taxidermy in Nazareth. Fantastic work, kinda strange to have a women taxidermist, but her and her husband do everything.


Thanks. Don't have much time to shop around. I gave him all the names . Here's a better picture.









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> I follow it a little, looks like Halloween is the day to hunt if the weather matches the solar lunar tables.


Moon over head and under foot within an hour of daylight is what I follow. Full moon days I like mid day.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

avidarcher88pa said:


> Thanks. Don't have much time to shop around. I gave him all the names . Here's a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Wow, nice buck!

I just got a pic of a big one shot next door at my buddies. It's a giant too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Man that's a great looking buck tell him congrats


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> First hunt with the snow camo E35 I bought in the classified. The thing sticks out like a sore thumb. I lifted the bow off the hook when a doe showed up. She didnt spot me but a squirrel 25 yards away lost his mind.


I was eyeing that one up. The new one, right? That's one nice bow. Had a 2011 Pure in AP Snow...just couldn't get the thing to tune, but I think the new risers solved that.


----------



## jacobh

I had a snow camo nitrium and had no problems with deer seeing it. They're beautiful bows


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Anyone getting out tomorrow? looks like tomorrow afternoon and Saturday morning should be nice. High of 60 with rising pressure and a NNW wind for Friday evening and Saturday is 36 at sunrise with high pressure and a NNE wind switching to E around 10am. Im looking to hit up the stand I shot my doe last Tuesday out of. Feeling kind of torn because I have via word of mouth, one hunter to a friend who hunts to me, that they saw a big buck in a public spot I hunt or I hunt the stand I shot the doe out of because I saw like 12 deer that night, all does but a buck has to be along soon and last week it was raining acorns. What would ya'll do? Public after buck based on word of mouth or hunt township property I have permission on that has limited pressure (seen does but no bucks yet)?


I almost never put what I hear from others, even from very trusted sources, over first hand knowledge. Just me...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> I was eyeing that one up. The new one, right? That's one nice bow. Had a 2011 Pure in AP Snow...just couldn't get the thing to tune, but I think the new risers solved that.


This one is a couple years old. Was up there for a while. The thing is like a new one though, exact same specs. 

Great buck avidarcher


----------



## nicko

Just made my hotel reservation for my 10/30 - 11/2 trip to Potter. Getting excited.


----------



## Ken 22

avidarcher88pa said:


> Any recommendations for a taxidermist in Lehigh,Berks area?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk



These two guys are not local but two of the best . Joe Meder , and World Class Artistry. Bill from World Class does the most lifelike deer mounts you'll ever see go check out his website and see foe yourself .


----------



## OldLefty

Congrats to all who have scored so far. 

Kyle, it's time for the Baetis (BWO) to hatch in earnest so have plenty of them ready and hit the trout streams. Problem up here is we don't have much water at all.


----------



## attackone

OldLefty said:


> Congrats to all who have scored so far.
> 
> Kyle, it's time for the Baetis (BWO) to hatch in earnest so have plenty of them ready and hit the trout streams. Problem up here is we don't have much water at all.


How about it, them fish will be getting really hungry here soon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

avidarcher88pa said:


> Thanks. Don't have much time to shop around. I gave him all the names . Here's a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Boy that deer is a hammer!


----------



## SwitchbckXT

What unit was the buck from avidarcher88pa's post harvested in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

I was looking through some pics from September and might need a better look in person at these two bucks. The ten pointer is out to the tip of his nose and I can't really gauge the mass or lack of. The 8 looks like me might have a little age on him and decent bases. What does anyone else think age wise 3.5? 4.5? or younger? I think probably only the 10 is borderline and I would most likely pass.


----------



## Missions95

Matt Musto said:


> I was looking through some pics from September and might need a better look in person at these two bucks. The ten pointer is out to the tip of his nose and I can't really gauge the mass or lack of. The 8 looks like me might have a little age on him and decent bases. What does anyone else think age wise 3.5? 4.5? or younger? I think probably only the 10 is borderline and I would most likely pass.


I would put them both at 2.5 they just don't have the mass that I would expect to see in a 3.5 or older... neither would be a shooter for me. That 10 should be really nice next year though. Just my .02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Absolutely no way to tell for sure until it's on the ground.I'd guess at 2.5 but there's no way to tell until you look at their teeth.It's very easy to tell a 1.5 year old from a 2.5 year old and very easy to say if it's older than 2.5 but tough to be exact after that.The only true way is to send a tooth out.I highly doubt you're looking at a 3.5 year old and would be shocked if he's older than that,although it is possible.


----------



## dougell

I thought this buck was 3.5 years old because he had a big body,a big thick neck and a bigger than average rack for a 2.5 year old.I was wrong.He was clearly 2.5 years old when we caped him out and pulled the jaw.








My buddy's son shot this buck and I saw the bottom jaw at the taxidermist.They figured it was over 10 years old and sent the jaw back.It came back at 12 years old and was the oldest buck they ever mounted.Shot on public land as well.


----------



## jlh42581

Amazing any deer could make it to 12 years of age in PA. Hell I havent seen anything more than a 3.5 on public for years, or so I thought. Seen that is, on private man there are some whoppers. The public has whoppers too, just laying eyes on them is usually extremely tough. If anyone has a secret, im all ears.

I just dont understand how some deer can be that age and have nothing for racks, must be poor nutrition which would explain public vs private in some mountain areas. However, theres plent of ag in the valleys and its not too often you see many deer from my area with too much size. Unfortunately, nine out of ten deer I see that I think are impressive here are shot by someone I have questions about.


----------



## dougell

Just because you don't see them,doesn't mean they aren't there.Deer die of old age around here.Go north of I80 and you can hunt huge expanses of public land and never see another hunter all season.

The hunting is tough up here.There's not a ton of deer and we have way more food today than we used to.The deer just don't have to move to feed.This year the mast crop is huge and they don't have any reason to venture out of the laurel if the overstory is oak.You can have some slow sits during archery season.Nobody moves them during rifle season so the only way to be consistently successful is to go to them or get them up on their feet.I have a taxidermist a few miles from me that averages about 400 deer each year.He ages every deer and more than half of them are over 4.5 years old.We don't have more bucks or more bigger bucks than other parts of the state but I'm willing to bet that we have a higher percentage of older age class bucks.

I can't help you out with finding and killing old bucks up here.You need to have time and patience.I have the patience but I don't have the time.The first decent 8 point that walks past me gets shot and I don't worry about age because I know it's at least 2.5 years old.I only get Saturdays to hunt and almost all of them are devoted to my son.I won't shoot a barely legal 1.5 year old but when I actually get a chance to hunt,I don't have my heart set on a 5 year old.


----------



## Matt Musto

Doug where did you send your tooth? Deerage.com ?


----------



## Casper053

Matt Musto said:


> I was looking through some pics from September and might need a better look in person at these two bucks. The ten pointer is out to the tip of his nose and I can't really gauge the mass or lack of. The 8 looks like me might have a little age on him and decent bases. What does anyone else think age wise 3.5? 4.5? or younger? I think probably only the 10 is borderline and I would most likely pass.


Boy, that buck on the bottom looks just like a buck I passed and have a shed from last year.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> I had a snow camo nitrium and had no problems with deer seeing it. They're beautiful bows


I have one now and have been in a blind with deer anywhere from 15-50 yards away and none of the, noticed it. I had it in my shooting hand resting the bottom limb on my knee, so all I had to do was put my arm up and draw. None of them seemed to notice, and you'd think if they're going to notice a white bow it would be at eye level with a black back drop of a blind.


----------



## dougell

I didn't send it away but up to three years,it's real easy to tell how old a deer is just by looking at the bottom jaw.A 1.5 year old deer will have three cusps on it's third molar.Some call it a milk tooth and they lose that tooth their second year.When it grows back at 2.5,it only has two cusps.Since it's a new tooth,it's very easy to distinguish between a 2.5 and 3.5 year old deer.After that,it's nothing more than a crap shoot for me.I can tell you with a high degree of certainty if it's a fawn,1.5 year old 2.5 year old and older than 2.5.I can't tell if a deer is 4.5 or 5.5 just by looking at it's teeth.


----------



## Ned250

avidarcher88pa said:


> Thanks. Don't have much time to shop around. I gave him all the names . Here's a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Wow, fantastic deer!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck to everyone out tonight!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Wondering the age of this old boy


----------



## Rob96

Bob's Wildlife Taxidermy in Orefield.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just made my hotel reservation for my 10/30 - 11/2 trip to Potter. Getting excited.



If things work out our place will be open 10/28-11/8. Majority of the crowd 11/3-11/8...not sure if I will be there personally but my Dad will be up...he's likely there 10/28-11/3 by himself as well. I'll keep you posted to be sure, but feel free to stop by and don't forget we're there if you need a hand.

You going by yourself?

Joe


----------



## black_chill

dougell said:


> Just because you don't see them,doesn't mean they aren't there.Deer die of old age around here.Go north of I80 and you can hunt huge expanses of public land and never see another hunter all season.
> 
> The hunting is tough up here.There's not a ton of deer and we have way more food today than we used to.The deer just don't have to move to feed.This year the mast crop is huge and they don't have any reason to venture out of the laurel if the overstory is oak.You can have some slow sits during archery season.Nobody moves them during rifle season so the only way to be consistently successful is to go to them or get them up on their feet.I have a taxidermist a few miles from me that averages about 400 deer each year.He ages every deer and more than half of them are over 4.5 years old.We don't have more bucks or more bigger bucks than other parts of the state but I'm willing to bet that we have a higher percentage of older age class bucks.
> 
> I can't help you out with finding and killing old bucks up here.You need to have time and patience.I have the patience but I don't have the time.The first decent 8 point that walks past me gets shot and I don't worry about age because I know it's at least 2.5 years old.I only get Saturdays to hunt and almost all of them are devoted to my son.I won't shoot a barely legal 1.5 year old but when I actually get a chance to hunt,I don't have my heart set on a 5 year old.


We had an 8 pt that turned into a 9 last year. If he is alive this year he is at least 6.5. We are just below punxy


----------



## PAbigbear

jlh42581 said:


> Amazing any deer could make it to 12 years of age in PA. Hell I havent seen anything more than a 3.5 on public for years, or so I thought. Seen that is, on private man there are some whoppers. The public has whoppers too, just laying eyes on them is usually extremely tough. If anyone has a secret, im all ears.
> 
> I just dont understand how some deer can be that age and have nothing for racks, must be poor nutrition which would explain public vs private in some mountain areas. However, theres plent of ag in the valleys and its not too often you see many deer from my area with too much size. Unfortunately, nine out of ten deer I see that I think are impressive here are shot by someone I have questions about.


If you aren't seeing deer over 3.5 you most certainly are not hunting the right public land.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> If things work out our place will be open 10/28-11/8. Majority of the crowd 11/3-11/8...not sure if I will be there personally but my Dad will be up...he's likely there 10/28-11/3 by himself as well. I'll keep you posted to be sure, but feel free to stop by and don't forget we're there if you need a hand.
> 
> You going by yourself?
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Good to know and I'll try to swing by and chat with Bruce. 

Yes, I will be flying solo this trip. I was originally planning on coming up on the weekend of 10/22 as my buddy wanted to bring his son up for the youth season but his son is deep into fall baseball and is undecided on a trip. And I preferred to make my bowhunting trip the end of October / early November. I'll be using Sunday for some scouting and maybe moving a stand or instead just leaving my stand where it is and marking some trees for my climber. Either way, I can't wait to get into some woods where I have no cell service to distract me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks Joe. Good to know and I'll try to swing by and chat with Bruce.
> 
> Yes, I will be flying solo this trip. I was originally planning on coming up on the weekend of 10/22 as my buddy wanted to bring his son up for the youth season but his son is deep into fall baseball and is undecided on a trip. And I preferred to make my bowhunting trip the end of October / early November. I'll be using Sunday for some scouting and maybe moving a stand or instead just leaving my stand where it is and marking some trees for my climber. Either way, I can't wait to get into some woods where I have no cell service to distract me.


Looks like we'll have between 6-10 up for the youth/disabled/senior any weapon weekend (reminder to everyone that is a statewide event). My Dad and two of my uncles (one senior, one disabled) are heading up Tuesday, and looks like my brother, his two boys, me and my son, and my uncle and cousin will all be heading up at various times on Thursday for the weekend. We have to take 8-doe off of the lease in Coudersport, if the weather cooperates, I think we can get that done that weekend. Not my cup of tea, especially this time of the year, but hunting is as much about spending time with family and friends as it is about harvesting your target animal. 

Joe


----------



## Scott Ho

Billy H said:


> Wondering the age of this old boy


I would guess a yearling. Not much wear on those teeth if you ask me. The antlers and thick neck are throwing me off somewhat though.


----------



## Billy H

I thought he looked a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## jlh42581

PAbigbear said:


> If you aren't seeing deer over 3.5 you most certainly are not hunting the right public land.


Like I said I'm all ears. There are a few but I wouldn't say it's abundance. Then again I'm judging mainly on head gear. They very well may be ten for all I know based on what's been posted but their racks suck. I live just south of I80 dead center of Centre County. We see some insane rifle season pressure. 

90% of the good bucks I see are on private but because it's not my land I don't share it here. Seeing and shooting are two very different things. If I compare what I see on the private land as a 3.5 to what I see on private, it doesn't make any sort of sense if racks don't play a part. I certainly find some crazy sign on public, like rubbed mature oak trees. I know they're in there but when guys hunt those spots for six weeks straight every day under every wind, they end up in odd places and nocturnal.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Fifth time this season I've had em in that same spot. Got about another week or two before we start knocking doe down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken 22

zsco77yz said:


> Fifth time this season I've had em in that same spot. Got about another week or two before we start knocking doe down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the theory behind that ??


----------



## wyrnutz

What a morning, temperature, barometer and time of year. 
I hope anyone out has a great morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Ken 22 said:


> Whats the theory behind that ??


Few reasons, not too much of a theory actually. For the most part it's because I'm in school still and I find the morning/ evenings I get to hunt are before I need to be somewhere ( class, work, group meetings, etc). So for me I don't get as much time in the stand if I know I have to climb down and track the doe I just arrowed, and still be able to make it to what ever function. However, if I shot a buck, I'd just call of sick. Second, which is probably wrong, but my dad and his dad have just always told me, "don't shoot does wear you shoot bucks" Probably ridiculous, but none the less I'll take any advantage I can get. Fortunately enough for me, I have a few spots that does cruise through regularly and will move to one of those spots to knock two down at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

It's a beautiful morning, 36 degrees, all that's missing is the deer....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> It's a beautiful morning, 36 degrees, all that's missing is the deer....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


In the same boat. Deer are a no show so far.


----------



## Mr. October

PAbigbear said:


> If you aren't seeing deer over 3.5 you most certainly are not hunting the right public land.


These days we are just happy to see ANY deer on public land.


----------



## Ken 22

Brother just text me, he just put one in the dirt !!!


----------



## jacobh

What did he get??? Better post pics


----------



## nicko

Billy and Matt, you aren't seeing deer because pope is shooting them all. 

Ken, buck or doe?


----------



## Mathias

I've got work to do up here on property. Hopefully the afternoon is better. Good luck Billy 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Ken 22 said:


> Brother just text me, he just put one in the dirt !!!


In PA or Ohio?


----------



## Billy H

Thanks Matt. 

Nick Depending where Bob is hunting he could be within half mile of me. He is not in Ohio yet.


----------



## KylePA

I am headed out to LAS shortly to get my new Kuiu Synergy setup. Looked to be a nice morning out there.


----------



## Charman03

Ken 22 said:


> Brother just text me, he just put one in the dirt !!!


Congrats pope125/pope1250


----------



## yetihunter1

this morning had me wishing I had taken a full day and not a half day to hunt....hitting the woods this afternoon!


----------



## Kighty7

My 10 year old daughter is hooked for good. Last night she shot her first deer and her reaction is priceless. Here is a short clip from the hunt!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B-Ym5FvgPI


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> Just because you don't see them,doesn't mean they aren't there.Deer die of old age around here.Go north of I80 and you can hunt huge expanses of public land and never see another hunter all season.
> 
> The hunting is tough up here.There's not a ton of deer and we have way more food today than we used to.The deer just don't have to move to feed.This year the mast crop is huge and they don't have any reason to venture out of the laurel if the overstory is oak.You can have some slow sits during archery season.Nobody moves them during rifle season so the only way to be consistently successful is to go to them or get them up on their feet.I have a taxidermist a few miles from me that averages about 400 deer each year.He ages every deer and more than half of them are over 4.5 years old.We don't have more bucks or more bigger bucks than other parts of the state but I'm willing to bet that we have a higher percentage of older age class bucks.
> 
> I can't help you out with finding and killing old bucks up here.You need to have time and patience.I have the patience but I don't have the time.The first decent 8 point that walks past me gets shot and I don't worry about age because I know it's at least 2.5 years old.I only get Saturdays to hunt and almost all of them are devoted to my son.I won't shoot a barely legal 1.5 year old but when I actually get a chance to hunt,I don't have my heart set on a 5 year old.


This guy gets its, agreed


----------



## Runnerzdad

Kighty7 said:


> My 10 year old daughter is hooked for good. Last night she shot her first deer and her reaction is priceless. Here is a short clip from the hunt!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B-Ym5FvgPI


Congrats Abby. Good job Dad, teaching her, taking her hunting and her being excited.


----------



## dougell

Kighty7 said:


> My 10 year old daughter is hooked for good. Last night she shot her first deer and her reaction is priceless. Here is a short clip from the hunt!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B-Ym5FvgPI


Congradulations.It really doesn't get any better than sharing the woods with an enthusiastic kid.


----------



## Charman03

Kighty7 said:


> My 10 year old daughter is hooked for good. Last night she shot her first deer and her reaction is priceless. Here is a short clip from the hunt!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B-Ym5FvgPI


Congrats, how far did that doe go?


----------



## jlh42581

Im considering going to one of two urban swamps tomorrow evening. I highly doubt many if any have ever been in these two locations. Ive got nothing to lose. Its all gonna depend if that wind is where they say.


----------



## Scotty C

Took Almost a year off from AT so i thought I'd post a Pic of my 2015 PA buck here..
Good luck everyone


----------



## jlh42581

That right there is the perfect use of a crossbow


----------



## Hindy30

avidarcher88pa said:


> Any recommendations for a taxidermist in Lehigh,Berks area?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Buck's Taxidermy in boyertown. I think on deer run road.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

That's a good use of fall break!



treedoctor said:


> My daughter, home from college on fall break..we were in stand for less than 2 hours and she got it done on a doe. Crossbow kill but I'm still a proud Dad!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jlh42581 said:


> Next Saturday, not this, is a moon day for anyone who follows. It matches both morning and evening.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I choose both Saturdays.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## treedoctor

Thanks...I thought so as well. She's in Florida now for weekend, then back to Gannon for Monday morning classes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

avidarcher88pa said:


> Thanks. Don't have much time to shop around. I gave him all the names . Here's a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Nice buck. Congrats to the killer.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

"New area"










I went on a 2 hour scout of part of the area in this map. I found several areas of mixed oaks. So other than the basic wind, sign and food.(not knowing bedding). 
Where would some of you more experienced PA guys set up based on the topography?

Thanks

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Hindy30 said:


> I choose both Saturdays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's great. I'm not saying don't hunt. I'm saying I'm not hunting my top prospects yet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jlh42581 said:


> That's great. I'm not saying don't hunt. I'm saying I'm not hunting my top prospects yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I knew what you were saying. My post wasn't meant to be totally serious. It was only serious in that Saturdays are all I have left this year unless I can clear a few days in November, which seems unlikely at this point. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Hindy30 said:


> I knew what you were saying. My post wasn't meant to be totally serious. It was only serious in that Saturdays are all I have left this year unless I can clear a few days in November, which seems unlikely at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hear ya, other than paid vacation it's all I have too. I've come to the conclusion I've been hurting my chances but hunting too early. I'm going to do some blind entry bedding based hunting tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

3C does this afternoon/evening. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the big girl!!! How u liking the halon?


----------



## jacobh

Where's Bobs deer Ken???


----------



## rogersb

Finally got a little success on SGL. I had a doe and two fawns come within 20 yards tonight. Maybe next time they'll have a buck in tow.


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Congrats on the big girl!!! How u liking the halon?


It's ultra quiet, easy to shoot. But I'll look at Elites '17 lineup with a V-grip it's my favorite grip.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good job Matt. Looks like a good sized mature doe. Congrats!!!


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> 3C does this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Nice job!!!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Matt


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> 3C does this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'd kill to have a place with high grass

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nice morning out.... nothing moving yet some gunshots though


----------



## jlh42581

My enthusiasm this morning was shot. Between hearing all the "pros" say not to go before the 25th in the morning. The fact I worked 20 hours Thursday and Friday and was BEAT. Added in the muzzleloader start. I shut the alarm off.

Don't forget to wear orange this week while walking.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. Maybe the afternoon for me.


----------



## PAdude

Nice big doe!


----------



## Mcbowhunt

jlh42581 said:


> My enthusiasm this morning was shot. Between hearing all the "pros" say not to go before the 25th in the morning. The fact I worked 20 hours Thursday and Friday and was BEAT. Added in the muzzleloader start. I shut the alarm off.
> 
> Don't forget to wear orange this week while walking.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Your patience will be rewarded. We are still a week away and with next weeks sunscreen forecast I doubt I'll see the treestand. If it makes you feel any better, I'm still waiting for my first sit. I'll likely hunt the last week of October and first week of November here in PA before heading to my lease in IL.


----------



## jlh42581

Mcbowhunt said:


> Your patience will be rewarded. We are still a week away and with next weeks sunscreen forecast I doubt I'll see the treestand. If it makes you feel any better, I'm still waiting for my first sit. I'll likely hunt the last week of October and first week of November here in PA before heading to my lease in IL.


Here's hoping, this is my first year laying off the gas pedal. I was out on the opener at the camp I hope to join some day. It's a tradition with my good buddy and he missed an opportunity at a great buck. 

Tonight will be my first time in a stand since. I'm going to a swamp, no where near my rut stands more or less to see if I am right. It could become a future area but right now it's not.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

jlh I'm with you. I have barely begun yet this year. With the kids schedules and being out west for a bit longer than a week I decided to listen to the 'experts' and lay low for a few weeks. Most years by this time I have burned out a couple of my lesser stands. I'll be out tonight with my son then not sure when.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> 3C does this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good eats. Looks like a great spot. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well it all paid off. 745 this lone doe came through gave me a 30 yd shot. Just got this bow and had to try it out. I'm a happy man


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Way to go....cognrats!!
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> View attachment 4939033
> 
> 
> Well it all paid off. 745 this lone doe came through gave me a 30 yd shot. Just got this bow and had to try it out. I'm a happy man


Sweet!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good job Scott! Congrats.

How are you liking the Defcon?


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys after my shoulder I bought a Xbow and just couldn't do it sold it and got the defcon m6. Set a lot lower poundage and I can tolerate it... happy to be back with a compound


----------



## jacobh

Nick Thanks the defcon is nice. Little strange being so easy to draw but shoots pretty fast so far I'm pretty happy


----------



## jlh42581

Did you go to 50?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Jacobh.

Quiet morning here. Had a young 4 point walk under me and that was about it. On the walk out I jumped a good one that was bedded 20 yards from one of my stands.

You can barely see his tiny rack above his left ear.


----------



## NEDYARB

got one down this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Passed on a small buck and doe this morning. On the ground under 20 yds. That's about all I saw. Raining acorns like crazy and squirrels running around like it's some kind of battle field.


----------



## nicko

Looks like the cold morning got the deer up and moving. Congrats ned.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Ned


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Ned great shot


----------



## jlh42581

I've changed my plan. The wind is too variable to try what I was thinking of trying.

Going to go to a leward side oak flat that I passed a small goofy racked buck last year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Congrats Mathias, JacobH, and Nedyarb!! 

I'll be heading out tonight. Heading to stand setup on a pipeline that we set up two weeks ago. We will see how it goes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats guys....better enjoy....the warm-up is sure to slow things a little..

JOe


----------



## Mr. October

This morning I watched about a dozen foxes carrying various parts of a doe the neighbor that kills everything and eats nothing shot and didn't recover last night.


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> This morning I watched about a dozen foxes carrying various parts of a doe the neighbor that kills everything and eats nothing shot and didn't recover last night.


I guess you better start trapping or shooting. Those foxes like turkey poults too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I guess you better start trapping or shooting........
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The neighbor or the foxes? I cast one vote for the neighbor.


----------



## wyrnutz

nicko said:


> The neighbor or the foxes? I cast one vote for the neighbor.


Neighbor.


----------



## billp1044

I'll 2nd the vote for the neighbor

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## jlh42581

Yeah if he lets deer lay, I'd dump a bottle of doe in heat in his heater vents

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sight Window

Is any one calling yet? If so what are you using?


----------



## Spency

Great morning in state gamelands in 2F. Had 4 bucks walk directly under my tree, no shooters though largest was a small 8. Snuck up on a bear on the way out and watched it for 10 minutes. Lots of fresh scrapes showing up.


----------



## jlh42581

Well, I'm in a tree lol. Took a stab at a spot I wanted to scout but never did. Walking in the grown up logging road it's got real scrapes on it. This is probably about a four year old clear cut. I'm basically just here to see if I can get intel.

Forgot my damn face mask at home. Acorns are raining down. This XOP powerhouse xl sure makes setup easy. I dressed very light. Sitka timberline's, sitka core top. Carried in a down camo coat, light one. Amazing how much clothing I was expecting to wear this morning vs what I'm wearing now. Thank God I wasn't out all day I'd be roasted. Wasn't sure if I was going to like these pants... Love em!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

1/3 from the top, off the side of a saddle, creek bottom below

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Same seeing a lot of scrapes. What are everyone's thoughts about hunting scrapes on a gas line that have a lot of bucks coming into them. I have 6-8 lined up in a 75 yard span. But everytime I seem to hunt them early season I don't see too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Man i haven't seen any scrapes or rubs yet. Had a lot of bucks on cam but no scrapes. Good luck to all that are out


----------



## skinner2

Well I was out for a few hours this morning and saw nothing but doe again. I think I am going to move a stand tomorrow . Both times I have been out this year they are walking right outside the woods along the edge of a field. So I will be looking to move a stand and with the warmer temps next week I probably won't be back out until it cools back down some.


----------



## jlh42581

zsco77yz said:


> Same seeing a lot of scrapes. What are everyone's thoughts about hunting scrapes on a gas line that have a lot of bucks coming into them. I have 6-8 lined up in a 75 yard span. But everytime I seem to hunt them early season I don't see too much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My cam showed buck activity in my mock scrapes at daybreak. That cam however was deep in security cover.

Im hunting scrapes by creating mock scrapes at places I already want to put stands rather than hunting scrapes where the deer prefer to put them. Basically what I'm saying is I'd be hunting there without scrapes if I didn't create them. I'll create as many at that stand as physically possible within thirty yards except behind me. 

This is another new piece I am trying this season. So far it looks pretty promising but time will tell. Not hunting those stands before next Saturday. The one I have easy access but it's a fairly long walk. I'm hoping to get out there tomorrow at noon on my mountain bike and refresh them while also checking the stand didn't grow legs.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Cooling off here a little bit may run out to my stand at my moms and see what happens. They don't move til almost dark there anyways!!! Kill some deer boys and post some pics


----------



## nicko

In for the last couple hours.


----------



## jacobh

Nice set Nick. That the gamelands? I thought about going out but mom had steaks now I'm fat and tired


----------



## KylePA

Spent the last two hours dialing in my new Elite Synergy. Moose at LAS got it all setup got me yesterday. It has me itching to go fill a doe tag. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nice set Nick. That the gamelands? I thought about going out but mom had steaks now I'm fat and tired


Property up in Berks. Squirrels are everywhere.


----------



## jlh42581

Queue the road hunters, you can use a gun for the week. I haven't heard this much traffic in the state forest since rifle season.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Kyle sweet rig my favorite part is the stabs.....:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats guys. 

I was in the tree from 6 until 10. I passed a nice looking 110ish eight at about 8am. Saw three doe. The cold had them moving.

Was planning an evening sit but the neighboring landowners son and crew ended up grid searching a huge piece of my place and they were going back after lunch. I talked to the shooter for a little bit. Sounds like they lost a really nice buck. I think they started looking almost right away.

How long do you guys think a grid search burns that area?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

KylePA said:


> Spent the last two hours dialing in my new Elite Synergy. Moose at LAS got it all setup got me yesterday. It has me itching to go fill a doe tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's sweet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Truthfully I think a couple days and your good to go





Hindy30 said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> I was in the tree from 6 until 10. I passed a nice looking 110ish eight at about 8am. Saw three doe. The cold had them moving.
> 
> Was planning an evening sit but the neighboring landowners son and crew ended up grid searching a huge piece of my place and they were going back after lunch. I talked to the shooter for a little bit. Sounds like they lost a really nice buck. I think they started looking almost right away.
> 
> How long do you guys think a grid search burns that area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

Hindy30 said:


> Congrats guys.
> 
> I was in the tree from 6 until 10. I passed a nice looking 110ish eight at about 8am. Saw three doe. The cold had them moving.
> 
> Was planning an evening sit but the neighboring landowners son and crew ended up grid searching a huge piece of my place and they were going back after lunch. I talked to the shooter for a little bit. Sounds like they lost a really nice buck. I think they started looking almost right away.
> 
> How long do you guys think a grid search burns that area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You should be fine by next Saturday. Most folks when grid searching are loud, yelling to each other, etc.....deer know they are coming well before getting there....so not as spooked. It's going to be roasting early this week anyway.


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Spent the last two hours dialing in my new Elite Synergy. Moose at LAS got it all setup got me yesterday. It has me itching to go fill a doe tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice Kyle. It's a beauty too.
I'm looking forward to the new Elite's, I want something with similar specs with a v-grip.

BTW: congrats on your buck, missed it here somehow.


----------



## jlh42581

I didn't see a deer, nor hear any shots. The area looked promising. I'll definitely be back.

Hindsight, shouldn't have sat in a tree. Wind was moving enough to do some walking.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

random pics from up north.
View attachment 4942265
View attachment 4942273
View attachment 4942281
View attachment 4942289


----------



## Mathias

View attachment 4942297


Several bucks with potential down the road. This guy was 20 yards out when i shot my doe friday evening. No shooters on cam. I did learn limited details of a big buck poaching ring up there. My source is connected, I wish them luck. really pi**es me off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice 11-point taken yesterday at Marsh Creek. Hoping to get pics at some point this afternoon. Heard it drew a crowd at Gordon's when the hunter stopped in to show it off. Apparently just North of the main areas No-Hunting border, actually died in the no hunting area. Park rangers assisted with one of their UTVs, which I thought was pretty cool.

Interested in seeing the pic myself. If I get it, I'll see if he minds if I share.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4942297
> 
> 
> I did learn limited details of a big buck poaching ring up there. My source is connected, I wish them luck. really pi**es me off.


That's bad news. Just not enough CO's. Are they road hunters?


----------



## jlh42581

They're spread thin where I live too. I said a few pages back... A lot of the big bucks killed here present me with doubts. I mean, we have people who shoot ELK illegally.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Broke down and hunted the border of my main rut spot since having not seen anything with antlers since opening day, well it's shredded and saw 3 bucks. Passing a 100-110" 3 year old 8, made 3 rubs and hit two scraped coming to me, two yearling bucks had it out in front of me at 10 yards, pushing, locking horns, the whole deal. Awesome night in the tree


----------



## arrowflinger73

Anyone that uses a decoy what's your method on how you position it doe or buck

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

I think you guys are right, I've just never thought about it before. Probably a good analogy is that my dad and I did some tsi on about 15 acres in early September. With all the chainsaws and activity, my camera in that area was empty of deer for 4 days but it went back to normal.



jacobh said:


> Truthfully I think a couple days and your good to go





perryhunter4 said:


> You should be fine by next Saturday. Most folks when grid searching are loud, yelling to each other, etc.....deer know they are coming well before getting there....so not as spooked. It's going to be roasting early this week anyway.


----------



## Hindy30

Pulled some camera cards on the way out yesterday. This camera was soaking since early July, unfortunately it just took pictures of the sky after this guy visited in late July. I have had a bunch of cameras damaged by bears over the years. At least this camera is still fully functional.


----------



## billp1044

Mathias said:


> View attachment 4942297
> 
> 
> Several bucks with potential down the road. This guy was 20 yards out when i shot my doe friday evening. No shooters on cam. I did learn limited details of a big buck poaching ring up there. My source is connected, I wish them luck. really pi**es me off.


You should turn your source into the authorities no matter who is; it may put a stop to the poaching ring

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## jlh42581

Rode my mountain bike to my furthest stand. Getting in was so easy it was unreal. Getting out wasn't quite the same. Those scrapes are COLD. Not sure what to think. Not pulling that stand at this point. I'll hunt it at some time before archery ends.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My source is linked to "the authorities" that's why he wouldn't say. 
My area has historically been horrible for poaching.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Slow weekend down at camp, just a few doe and a small 4 pt. I did have a guy drive way back up in on an old logging road in his pick up.......at 6:40 pm!!! I was a little miffed to say the least, isn't even allowed to drive anything up in there. He stops an was like "Oh guess no point on me coming back here" Really? Right at about quitting time? I'm pretty sure he had a pistol handy and was just "hunting" from his truck. People...........


----------



## Mathias

Elk burgers









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Awesome!!! How different is elk from deer meat?


----------



## Mathias

Nick, it blows it away. The flavor is simply delicious. 
I add good cheddar cheese and half a shredded apple to my meat while forming the patties.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I'll take a rutted up deer over a rutted up bull on my plate any day.


----------



## Ken 22

Mathias said:


> Nick, it blows it away. The flavor is simply delicious.
> I add good cheddar cheese and half a shredded apple to my meat while forming the patties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I had some meat giving to me from a friend that shot cow in Pa last year , worst meat I had ever eaten . Then I had some meat from Wyoming that feed on Alfalfa was excellent.


----------



## jacobh

Yea elk is amazing and moose is even better!!! Looks good Matt


----------



## jacobh

Ken what did Bob end up shooting the other night?


----------



## Mathias

This one from Colorado, I like venison but honestly this is 5 times as good.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nick next time your in Potter take a run to elk county and hit the Medix Hotel and find out for your self,they serve burgers and steaks.


----------



## Ken 22

jacobh said:


> Ken what did Bob end up shooting the other night?


150lb doe !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bob shot his second doe of the season the other night.

As far as how I would rank wild game (big game)...

Moose
Elk
Bison
Venison
Antelope
Bear

Have yet to experience caribou or mule deer, that's why they're not on the list.

Just my opinion.

Joe


----------



## Ken 22

12-Ringer said:


> Bob shot his second doe of the season the other night.
> 
> As far as how I would rank wild game (big game)...
> 
> Moose
> Elk
> Bison
> Venison
> Antelope
> Bear
> 
> Have yet to experience caribou or mule deer, that's why they're not on the list.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Joe


Joe , he killed one Friday morning and one Saturday morning .. I have eaten a lot of different wild game, Deer , Bison, Boar, elk, Moose, Bear, Pronghorn, Caribou , Mountain Lion, Mountain Goat , Dall Sheep , Sitka Deer, and hands down will not taste better game than in Africa .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ken 22 said:


> Joe , he killed one Friday morning and one Saturday morning .. I have eaten a lot of different wild game, Deer , Bison, Boar, elk, Moose, Bear, Pronghorn, Caribou , Mountain Lion, Mountain Goat , Dall Sheep , Sitka Deer, and hands down will not taste better game than in Africa .


Yeah, we spoke Saturday morning. He should be back on the boards soon and hopefully treated civilly.

I've heard that about African game, but have never experienced wild African cuisine...I'd like to think that I might someday, but likely only if someone shares as I'm not sure I'll ever make it over there for a hunting trip.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good news Joe 👍

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

For you Chesco/Delco guys, Sabrina's Cafe in Wayne has a rotating game burger. I've had the venison burger and the elk burger. Both are great.



Billy H said:


> Nick next time your in Potter take a run to elk county and hit the Medix Hotel and find out for your self,they serve burgers and steaks.


----------



## jacobh

In Wayne they have it?? Gonna have to check that out!!!


----------



## medicsnoke

Mathias said:


> random pics from up north.
> View attachment 4942265
> View attachment 4942273
> View attachment 4942281
> View attachment 4942289


Sweet pics man! I would love to catch a bear on camera!


----------



## Mathias

First for me, mom with 3 in tow.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Elk burgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I can never get them to hold together on the grill. Are you using egg or bread crumbs? I started doing them on the stove using a hot cast iron skillet. Had elk burgers last week that way and thy were awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

If any of you guys make it through Emmaus (right outside of Allentown) there is a burger place called "The Burgery". They have all kinds of gourmet wild game burgers. Very good too.


----------



## Mathias

Bit of diced cheddar and half a shredded apple. Cook one side til firm then flip.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Hindy30 said:


> Pulled some camera cards on the way out yesterday. This camera was soaking since early July, unfortunately it just took pictures of the sky after this guy visited in late July. I have had a bunch of cameras damaged by bears over the years. At least this camera is still fully functional.
> View attachment 4943705


never put cameras out in less they are in bear safe boxes!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First for me, mom with 3 in tow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wish we could same the same...our cams in Potter get really roughed up by the bears.

Iv got a pretty cool video of a sow working a hanging feeder. I'll see if I can dig it up and share.

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

primal-bow said:


> never put cameras out in less they are in bear safe boxes!


I've thought about that, it just all becomes so cumbersome. Luckily I've never had a camera that I couldn't fix. Browning has always sent me the parts for free with no questions asked. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> Iv got a pretty cool video of a sow working a hanging feeder. I'll see if I can dig it up and share.
> 
> Joe


Cool. Would love to see that, Joe.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Recon morning in new stand. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Recon morning in new stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice spot/view Mathias. Hopefully it proves fruitful for you.


----------



## Mathias

Fog really limited visibility. One small 6. A does and fawns down in the little Creek bottom now. I may move the stand that way....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey guys don't forget about the orange requirements.....

http://www.envirothonpa.org/documents/FluorescentOrange.pdf

http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Pages/SeasonsandBagLimits.aspx

Hate to see folks getting pinched because they didn't know and/or forgot. It is IMPORTANT to note that moving under the cover of darkness in the AM or PM does not absolve the hunter of the orange requirements. Some deputies were out in force along 422 and 476 citing folks arriving at their vehicles after dark on Saturday because they didn't have their orange on..

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Hey guys don't forget about the orange requirements.....
> 
> http://www.envirothonpa.org/documents/FluorescentOrange.pdf
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Pages/SeasonsandBagLimits.aspx
> 
> Hate to see folks getting pinched because they didn't know and/or forgot. It is IMPORTANT to note that moving under the cover of darkness in the AM or PM does not absolve the hunter of the orange requirements. *Some deputies were out in force along 422 and 476 citing folks arriving at their vehicles after dark on Saturday because they didn't have their orange on..
> *
> Joe


I always comply . . but this is my absolute favorite. This is a big money maker for the PGC because there is no other reason to enforce orange regulations in the dark when the hunter has a 200 lumen light. Anything to write a ticket.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> I always comply . . but this is my absolute favorite. This is a big money maker for the PGC because there is no other reason to enforce orange regulations in the dark when the hunter has a 200 lumen light. Anything to write a ticket.


Trust me I hear ya' - I am darn lucky I know Scott as last season me, my son, my cousin, and my uncle were all coming down the gas line well after dark as we waited at the well-head for each other for the easy walk out. My son was the only one who had is headlight on as we walked the 1/4 mile down the cut gas line. When we go to the bottom Scott was and while made quick small talk and pulled me aside and reminded me that we all should have had our orange on as the muzzloader season had opened that Saturday. I'd like to think he would have given anyone that same warning, but couldn't help feel he cut us all a break because we know each other. I quickly apologized and we loaded up and moved out, he stayed at the gate as there were still two trucks parked there...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

How many heading out this week in this heat? 

I am hoping to move a few stands and hang a few new cams on Wednesday with the hopes the forecasted rain washes away any scent I leave behind, but I doubt I'll be in a stand this week. Likely heading up to Potter for the weekend with Ty, hoping to get our doe quota on the lease while the temps are reasonable. Forecast calling for rain up there too, but should be a small crowd and being up there is as much about being up there as it is about hunting.

Joe


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Mr. October said:


> I always comply . . but this is my absolute favorite. This is a big money maker for the PGC because there is no other reason to enforce orange regulations in the dark when the hunter has a 200 lumen light. Anything to write a ticket.



No other reason...other than it is illegal. Lol. PGC officers don't make the laws or have power to change them, they just enforce them and its their job. Let's be real, the guys being cited more than likely weren't only moving in the dark and probably didn't even have orange on their person visible or not. It's not like they wore it in and after dark decided not to put it on.(most of them) I hate being pinched as much as the next guy, but it's only fair to see the guys/gals who put there lives on the line, to protect our passion, get the respect they deserve for protecting us and our heritage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Money maker??? They can't even get enough guys in the field to enforce the serious stuff....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> How many heading out this week in this heat?
> 
> I am hoping to move a few stands and hang a few new cams on Wednesday with the hopes the forecasted rain washes away any scent I leave behind, but I doubt I'll be in a stand this week. Likely heading up to Potter for the weekend with Ty, hoping to get our doe quota on the lease while the temps are reasonable. Forecast calling for rain up there too, but should be a small crowd and being up there is as much about being up there as it is about hunting.
> 
> Joe


I'm gonna try and get my first sit in in a couple weeks, on Friday afternoon. High of 64 with rain in the am, west wind.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> How many heading out this week in this heat?
> 
> I am hoping to move a few stands and hang a few new cams on Wednesday with the hopes the forecasted rain washes away any scent I leave behind, but I doubt I'll be in a stand this week. Likely heading up to Potter for the weekend with Ty, hoping to get our doe quota on the lease while the temps are reasonable. Forecast calling for rain up there too, but should be a small crowd and being up there is as much about being up there as it is about hunting.
> 
> Joe


Headed out as soon as the kids get home from school. Bought a chest freezer last night and have controls to set it at 40 degrees so if we knock any down this week can put it in there until we can get to it. 
Weekend not looking bad finally. My son has talked me into camping this weekend with the dogs for pheasant opener and deer in the evening. Sure wish Sunday was available!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Sure wish Sunday was available!



I hear ya...

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

12-Ringer said:


> How many heading out this week in this heat?
> 
> I am hoping to move a few stands and hang a few new cams on Wednesday with the hopes the forecasted rain washes away any scent I leave behind, but I doubt I'll be in a stand this week. Likely heading up to Potter for the weekend with Ty, hoping to get our doe quota on the lease while the temps are reasonable. Forecast calling for rain up there too, but should be a small crowd and being up there is as much about being up there as it is about hunting.
> 
> Joe


I might bust out my orange Hawaiian themed camo and have a shot at it. [emoji6][emoji1018]

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

SwitchbckXT said:


> No other reason...other than it is illegal. Lol. PGC officers don't make the laws or have power to change them, they just enforce them and its their job. Let's be real, the guys being cited more than likely weren't only moving in the dark and probably didn't even have orange on their person visible or not. It's not like they wore it in and after dark decided not to put it on.(most of them) I hate being pinched as much as the next guy, but it's only fair to see the guys/gals who put there lives on the line, to protect our passion, get the respect they deserve for protecting us and our heritage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meanwhile I could be walking down the same trail after dark with the archery hunters after I enjoyed a day of waterfowl hunting and not be wearing a stitch of orange and be perfectly legal. It's a dumb law to bust archery hunters after dark for not having a vest on. 

Only in Pa.


----------



## 2Rsquared

I guess you could say that you are crow hunting with your bow......right???? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Money maker??? They can't even get enough guys in the field to enforce the serious stuff....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



That's the thing. Why wait at the trailhead to bust guys for something so Trivial. Meanwhile Billyjoebob is road hunting ten miles away. I have a lot of respect for what these guys do,but you would think with the limited numbers of them they would prioritize a little better.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> That's the thing. Why wait at the trailhead to bust guys for something so Trivial. Meanwhile Billyjoebob is road hunting ten miles away. I have a lot of respect for what these guys do,but you would think with the limited numbers of them they would prioritize a little better.


I agree. I'm a firm believer in if you're doing a job, you do it to the best of your ability.
But alas, there are slackers in every profession.
I heard a horror story today involving multiple buck kills and lack of response, in Montco.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Well, I won't get back to camp this season. My main hunting buddy shot a buck Saturday at camp. That plot is a buck magnet. He took what I said into consideration and put up a second stand, shot the buck with a south wind as I predicted. Bucks came from the east but I'm about 90% certain they're bedding behind stand one. If we get out late winter I'm guessing no more than 200 yards from the stand.

Hopefully some day I'll be a member and have more access. I'll be hitting the other private in a few weeks.

Hunting Saturday morning somewhere but going to the PSU game with my father in-law who has cancer. Unfortunately it may be his last. I'll take that over hunting any day.

Vacation days start flowing next week. Half day Wednesday, Friday off and then in November first two weeks I work 3 days. Four if you include Halloween.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## King

jlh42581 said:


> Well, I won't get back to camp this season. My main hunting buddy shot a buck Saturday at camp. That plot is a buck magnet. He took what I said into consideration and put up a second stand, shot the buck with a south wind as I predicted. Bucks came from the east but I'm about 90% certain they're bedding behind stand one. If we get out late winter I'm guessing no more than 200 yards from the stand.
> 
> Hopefully some day I'll be a member and have more access. I'll be hitting the other private in a few weeks.
> 
> Hunting Saturday morning somewhere but going to the PSU game with my father in-law who has cancer. Unfortunately it may be his last. I'll take that over hunting any day.
> 
> Vacation days start flowing next week. Half day Wednesday, Friday off and then in November first two weeks I work 3 days. Four if you include Halloween.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your father-in-law. My wife and I will be at the game also. Heading up Friday night and will stay until Sunday morning. I'll miss most of the traffic thankfully. 

Vacation starts for me on the 31st. I'll be off most of the following two weeks. Looking forward to it!


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> That's the thing. Why wait at the trailhead to bust guys for something so Trivial. Meanwhile Billyjoebob is road hunting ten miles away. I have a lot of respect for what these guys do,but you would think with the limited numbers of them they would prioritize a little better.


Couldn't they possibly have quotas to meet on tickets like these? Curious, because since the PGC doesn't write the laws, could the legislature be requiring them to meet certain quotas? Just a thought. I would imagine most would rather be doing something they see more productive in their eyes then giving out tickets for no orange. Or maybe I'm just being optimistic about their priorities.


----------



## jlh42581

King said:


> Sorry to hear about your father-in-law. My wife and I will be at the game also. Heading up Friday night and will stay until Sunday morning. I'll miss most of the traffic thankfully.
> 
> Vacation starts for me on the 31st. I'll be off most of the following two weeks. Looking forward to it!


Thanks, I'm sorry too. The man is one of the most kind hearted individuals I've ever met. He raised my wife whom is not his biological daughter. I've never met her biological dad, frankly I don't care too, this man is her father.

I'm in dire need of time off. My team is getting smeared at work. I do hosting for a national education company. Our product was bought because there was no competition. We are now migrating 3,000 school websites from our hardware to Amazon hosting. Its quite insane. The most senior members of my team had 60+ vacation days stacked to use by end of year. I can't tell you how many Monday's or Friday's I've spent working alone in a team of six!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Quotas are illegal. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I think they're just like every other job. We all work with someone who we look at every Monday and think... "They still haven't fired you?" On the flip side you either are the guy or know a guy who you ask "Do you ever not work overtime?"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Billy H said:


> That's the thing. Why wait at the trailhead to bust guys for something so Trivial. Meanwhile Billyjoebob is road hunting ten miles away. I have a lot of respect for what these guys do,but you would think with the limited numbers of them they would prioritize a little better.


I agree it's frustrating that people are poaching, but from their stand point it's safety first. Save a deer from a poacher or save an archer from a guy with a flintlock and an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Quotas are illegal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


There goes that theory lol. I don't ever look into that stuff. It was just a thought.


----------



## Mathias

Anyone else see the rocket go up out of Virginia? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hd1200xlc08

I am in Virginia now and didn't see it, where did it go up from.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Coastal I thought. It's up and to the left of the electric tower in this pic

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Ok thanks, I am in the Woodstock area now driving, so that could be why I didn't see it.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ephectic

So the orange needs to be worn through Oct. 22, right?


----------



## CBB

Had a racked buck at the very edge of light tonight. Could tell exactly what he was.


----------



## Mathias

ephectic said:


> So the orange needs to be worn through Oct. 22, right?


Well it picked a great week to get hot!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

ephectic said:


> So the orange needs to be worn through Oct. 22, right?


Correct sir.


----------



## abrenneman

perryhunter4 said:


> Correct sir.


Only when moving I thought, with a orange band placed within 15ft of you when in stand?


----------



## perryhunter4

abrenneman said:


> Only when moving I thought, with a orange band placed within 15ft of you when in stand?


Correct, only when moving. 250 sq inches when moving and 100 when stationary.


----------



## perryhunter4

Also an addt'l reminder, when fall turkey comes in we must also wear a flo orange hat while walking but do not need anything when stationary.


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> How many heading out this week in this heat?
> 
> I am hoping to move a few stands and hang a few new cams on Wednesday with the hopes the forecasted rain washes away any scent I leave behind, but I doubt I'll be in a stand this week. Likely heading up to Potter for the weekend with Ty, hoping to get our doe quota on the lease while the temps are reasonable. Forecast calling for rain up there too, but should be a small crowd and being up there is as much about being up there as it is about hunting.
> 
> Joe


I have no intention of going out in this heat. I will go out Saturday though. I would like to get a few stands moved this week though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Plan on grabbing some cards tomorrow but at 86 degrees might hold off on moving some stands....just crazy 86-degrees 3rd week of Oct in SE PA??!

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Plan on grabbing some cards tomorrow but at 86 degrees might hold off on moving some stands....just crazy 86-degrees 3rd week of Oct in SE PA??!
> 
> Joe


I wish it didn't get dark so early. I'd like to get some outside miles on my bike after work. I certainly don't feel like being in full camo in a treestand.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Trust me I hear ya' - I am darn lucky I know Scott as last season me, my son, my cousin, and my uncle were all coming down the gas line well after dark as we waited at the well-head for each other for the easy walk out. My son was the only one who had is headlight on as we walked the 1/4 mile down the cut gas line. When we go to the bottom Scott was and while made quick small talk and pulled me aside and reminded me that we all should have had our orange on as the muzzloader season had opened that Saturday. I'd like to think he would have given anyone that same warning, but couldn't help feel he cut us all a break because we know each other. I quickly apologized and we loaded up and moved out, he stayed at the gate as there were still two trucks parked there...
> 
> Joe


Not many of them get a warning. My hunting buddy got busted a couple years ago. He was pretty deep in the woods and it took him a long time to get out. He had his orange vest on but had a reversible hat. He had forgotten to flip his hat. So he had a really bright head light, a full orange vest (it was pitch black by the time he got out) but no orange on his head. He got no warning and a big ticket. He told the warden (Western PA) that he had just forgotten to reverse his hat, and showed him and asked for a warning and was told he was being hostile. $$$$$$.


----------



## wyrnutz

Looks like I can ditch the Hawaiin shirt and board shorts at the end of the week. 
Friday and Saturday look like great temperatures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatsbucknut

Billy H said:


> That's the thing. Why wait at the trailhead to bust guys for something so Trivial. Meanwhile Billyjoebob is road hunting ten miles away. I have a lot of respect for what these guys do,but you would think with the limited numbers of them they would prioritize a little better.



It's all about making a presence. One of those guys not wearing orange might have been planning on "hunting" his way home. Knowing there's a WCO in the area enforcing the rules goes a long way. I've heard from numerous WCO's that they are not very lenient when it comes to safety violations. Right or wrong, If you walk out in the dark without orange, they're assuming you were walking in gray light without orange as well.


----------



## Mr. October

fatsbucknut said:


> It's all about making a presence. One of those guys not wearing orange might have been planning on "hunting" his way home. Knowing there's a WCO in the area enforcing the rules goes a long way. I've heard from numerous WCO's that they are not very lenient when it comes to safety violations. Right or wrong, If you walk out in the dark without orange, they're assuming you were walking in gray light without orange as well.


Maybe . . but most of the ones I've had encounters with are just out assuming if they look hard enough all hunters are breaking the law and want a reason to write a ticket. Mind you I stick to the letter of the law and have NEVER gotten a ticket in the couple encounters I have had. One of them was a deputy and wanted to go through the contents of my backpack. I hunt with a Cat Quiver VII and he couldn't understand why someone bowhunting in the suburbs needed that big of a pack. I explained there was nothing illegal in my pack and unless he had a warrant I didn't think he needed to go through it. This was after he MEASURED my orange vest. Yes . . measured. Checked my license and tags. 

I'm all about these guys doing their jobs and I appreciate them being out there but the attitude many of them have towards hunters . . the people paying their salaries . . is terrible.


----------



## Mr. October

***ATTENTION: Wounded deer near Yellow Springs Road, Chester County . . if you are nearby . . *

Is anyone hunting or know anyone that is hunting near Yellow Springs Road and the turnpike this morning? Or otherwise in that area? I was on the turnpike on my way to work and saw a deer (looked like a small buck) about half-way down the newly seeded berm/hill from the new Yellow Spring bridge on the south side of the turnpike. So that would be the Phoenixville Pike side. The deer was down facing down the hill. Looked like it was about 3/4 dead but it's head was up. I suspect it might be shot rather than hit since it was so far from the Turnpike (a good 75 yards up the hill) and it was facing down. There is currently no traffic on Yellow Springs due to the bridge being replaced so it probably would not have been hit up there. Maybe over on Phoenixville Pike . . but that would still be a long way for a deer hit by a car to go. Regardless, the animal looked like it was suffering. It may be dead by now. If you hunt in the area or are in the area . . maybe someone could drive up Yellow Springs to the bridge and check it out. It was to the West side of the bridge. Could be just a road hit deer . . . but hey . . if so it looked like it might be good table meat. It was a good sized animal.


----------



## jacobh

Yea sucks seeing them suffer hopefully someone can get over there. Hate even hearing about it


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Yea sucks seeing them suffer hopefully someone can get over there. Hate even hearing about it


And it could be someone has already tracked and recovered it if it is a bow kill. I figured I'd put it out there since I spotted it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mr. October said:


> ***ATTENTION: Wounded deer near Yellow Springs Road, Chester County . . if you are nearby . . *
> 
> Is anyone hunting or know anyone that is hunting near Yellow Springs Road and the turnpike this morning? Or otherwise in that area? I was on the turnpike on my way to work and saw a deer (looked like a small buck) about half-way down the newly seeded berm/hill from the new Yellow Spring bridge on the south side of the turnpike. So that would be the Phoenixville Pike side. The deer was down facing down the hill. Looked like it was about 3/4 dead but it's head was up. I suspect it might be shot rather than hit since it was so far from the Turnpike (a good 75 yards up the hill) and it was facing down. There is currently no traffic on Yellow Springs due to the bridge being replaced so it probably would not have been hit up there. Maybe over on Phoenixville Pike . . but that would still be a long way for a deer hit by a car to go. Regardless, the animal looked like it was suffering. It may be dead by now. If you hunt in the area or are in the area . . maybe someone could drive up Yellow Springs to the bridge and check it out. It was to the West side of the bridge. Could be just a road hit deer . . . but hey . . if so it looked like it might be good table meat. It was a good sized animal.



Awesome PSA - thanks for taking the time to share - just might help someone.

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> ***ATTENTION: Wounded deer near Yellow Springs Road, Chester County . . if you are nearby . . *
> 
> Is anyone hunting or know anyone that is hunting near Yellow Springs Road and the turnpike this morning? Or otherwise in that area? I was on the turnpike on my way to work and saw a deer (looked like a small buck) about half-way down the newly seeded berm/hill from the new Yellow Spring bridge on the south side of the turnpike. So that would be the Phoenixville Pike side. The deer was down facing down the hill. Looked like it was about 3/4 dead but it's head was up. I suspect it might be shot rather than hit since it was so far from the Turnpike (a good 75 yards up the hill) and it was facing down. There is currently no traffic on Yellow Springs due to the bridge being replaced so it probably would not have been hit up there. Maybe over on Phoenixville Pike . . but that would still be a long way for a deer hit by a car to go. Regardless, the animal looked like it was suffering. It may be dead by now. If you hunt in the area or are in the area . . maybe someone could drive up Yellow Springs to the bridge and check it out. It was to the West side of the bridge. Could be just a road hit deer . . . but hey . . if so it looked like it might be good table meat. It was a good sized animal.


So on the back side of the property for sale with the historical house on it. I am at work literally 5 secs from there and would check but that property back there is posted pretty well. Hope someone is able to recover it and put it out of its misery.


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> So on the back side of the property for sale with the historical house on it. I am at work literally 5 secs from there and would check but that property back there is posted pretty well. Hope someone is able to recover it and put it out of its misery.


This could be checked out form Yellow Springs bridge and road. It was about a third of the way down the hill on the new grass berm they build with the new bridge. The bridge is open to pedestrians so even if you are on the North side you could walk across. 

Maybe it's a road kill . . . maybe not. . . Just seems odd to be so far up the hill and headed down. It was in the wide open grass hill.

To be clear, South side of the turnpike, West side of the bridge . . right on the new grass hillside from the bridge construction. Can't miss it if it is still there.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Meanwhile I could be walking down the same trail after dark with the archery hunters after I enjoyed a day of waterfowl hunting and not be wearing a stitch of orange and be perfectly legal. It's a dumb law to bust archery hunters after dark for not having a vest on.
> 
> Only in Pa.


Exactly. Arbitrary and stupid. Remember when they tried to pass that bowhunters had to wear orange at all times regardless of seasons? There would be only ONE reason to ever do that . . . and that would be to make it easy for WCOs to locate bowhunters in the woods. Orange in suburban areas can make it really difficult. It allows the anti-hunting do-gooder neighbors to spot you and harass you. Good luck finding someone to enforce the hunter harassment laws. As mentioned, I comply and wear my orange but where I hunt there is no place it would be legally possible to hunt with any sort of firearm. It is really silly.


----------



## jacobh

Yep i agree. I did it last week with one hit by a car. People have hunters pegged as heartless killers when in all honesty we care more about the animals then most non hunters




Mr. October said:


> And it could be someone has already tracked and recovered it if it is a bow kill. I figured I'd put it out there since I spotted it.


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Exactly. Arbitrary and stupid. Remember when they tried to pass that bowhunters had to wear orange at all times regardless of seasons? There would be only ONE reason to ever do that . . . and that would be to make it easy for WCOs to locate bowhunters in the woods. Orange in suburban areas can make it really difficult. It allows the anti-hunting do-gooder neighbors to spot you and harass you. Good luck finding someone to enforce the hunter harassment laws. As mentioned, I comply and wear my orange but where I hunt there is no place it would be legally possible to hunt with any sort of firearm. It is really silly.


I'll give the benefit of the doubt and say that most CO are not going about things the lazy way. I will say that of the few dealings I have had them most of them have been less than what you would expect, mostly being talked down to. The one time Unbeknownst to me I was in violation the guy was really levelheaded and gave me a break. I'll never forget the time I told a CO a guy fishing not 50 yards away was keeping under sized fish. I know it's not his department but he didn't even get off his duff to go see what was up. I thought that was pitiful.


----------



## Hindy30

I'd also draw the line there on principle. I don't mind LEOs being active, but the system has to be balanced with a few reminders about PC and the 4th Amendment along the way. In their defense, I think you also have to remember that all of the WCOs have been lied to and maybe even tricked a few times. Anybody worth their salt doesn't want that happening to them in their profession so it unfortunately changes how they deal with the next guy.




Mr. October said:


> Maybe . . but most of the ones I've had encounters with are just out assuming if they look hard enough all hunters are breaking the law and want a reason to write a ticket. Mind you I stick to the letter of the law and have NEVER gotten a ticket in the couple encounters I have had. One of them was a deputy and *wanted to go through the contents of my backpack*. I hunt with a Cat Quiver VII and he couldn't understand why someone bowhunting in the suburbs needed that big of a pack. I explained there was nothing illegal in my pack and unless he had a warrant I didn't think he needed to go through it. This was after he MEASURED my orange vest. Yes . . measured. Checked my license and tags.
> 
> I'm all about these guys doing their jobs and I appreciate them being out there but the attitude many of them have towards hunters . . the people paying their salaries . . is terrible.


----------



## dougell

I have three close friends who are or were WCO's.For whatever reason good or bad,they don't give many breaks on orange violations.It's just the way it is.They don't have quotas but when it comes to safety issues,I don't believe they have much leeway.It's not about money either.It's just about getting the message out.I d agree though that the oranges regs are ridiculous in certain circumstances,especially after dark.


----------



## jtkratzer

Friday evening looks interesting. Plummeting temps from the rest of the week with rain in the morning. Nearly a 30 degree difference in high temps between today and Saturday. Can't hunt Saturday evening - going on a daddy daughter dinner date with my six year old and taking the kids to the movies earlier in the day. Hardly ever get to morning hunt. I have a blind with in a spot where I might see them coming back to bed. Set up a mock scrape there about two weeks ago and it's getting some activity. I'll wait to pull the camera card there until I finish the hunt Saturday morning if I get out there.

Saw a bunch of deer between Thurs-Sat at Fort Dix...but I was carrying an M9 and had howitzers in tow. Not enough gun with a pistol and they're be nothing left with artillery.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Like most, it only takes one bad apple or bad experience to leave a sour taste in your mouth for future interactions....

Some may remember this story a few years back my uncle shot a doe that died on a steep downward slope of a railroad bed. As he approached the deer from the top down, he shoved the deer with his foot and the deer slid down the rocky slope to rest at the bottom. He was taking his pack off and preparing to fill out his tag when he heard someone approaching from the tracks. It was a deputy warden who ended up citing him for moving an untagged deer.

Guess he should have tagged it first? He was sliding down the hill himself when he shoved it with his foot. I've been with him to this area several times over the years and it would be universally absurd for anyone to think someone could safely tag a deer on that slope. I'm not even sure how the deer didn't slide all the way down on its own in the first place...

Like I said, just one bad apple or bad experience. Generally speaking, my experiences have been good, but I also take the time to meet the new wardens and deputies each year. They always tell me that I AM THE ONLY ONE who does that....a bit shocking to me?

Joe


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I have three close friends who are or were WCO's.For whatever reason good or bad,they don't give many breaks on orange violations.It's just the way it is.They don't have quotas but *when it comes to safety issues*,I don't believe they have much leeway.It's not about money either.It's just about getting the message out.I d agree though that the oranges regs are ridiculous in certain circumstances,especially after dark.


This is always touted as a Safety issue. The whole point of whether wearing orange ever makes anyone safer not germane to the discussion. I've been shot at at close range while wearing head-to-toe orange and sitting under a 6'x6' Orange tarp. But considering the context of these cases it certainly seems much more likely to be seen as a ticket writing opportunity than anything having to do with safety.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Like most, it only takes one bad apple or bad experience to leave a sour taste in your mouth for future interactions....
> 
> Some may remember this story a few years back my uncle shot a doe that died on a steep downward slope of a railroad bed. As he approached the deer from the top down, he shoved the deer with his foot and the deer slid down the rocky slope to rest at the bottom. He was taking his pack off and preparing to fill out his tag when he heard someone approaching from the tracks. It was a deputy warden who ended up citing him for moving an untagged deer.
> 
> Guess he should have tagged it first? He was sliding down the hill himself when he shoved it with his foot. I've been with him to this area several times over the years and it would be universally absurd for anyone to think someone could safely tag a deer on that slope. I'm not even sure how the deer didn't slide all the way down on its own in the first place...
> 
> Like I said, just one bad apple or bad experience. Generally speaking, my experiences have been good, but I also take the time to meet the new wardens and deputies each year. They always tell me that I AM THE ONLY ONE who does that....a bit shocking to me?
> 
> Joe


That sounds like the ******* warden from Montana with the elk last year.


----------



## Hindy30

How do you go about meeting new deputies? I wouldn't even know how to do that.




12-Ringer said:


> Like most, it only takes one bad apple or bad experience to leave a sour taste in your mouth for future interactions....
> 
> Some may remember this story a few years back my uncle shot a doe that died on a steep downward slope of a railroad bed. As he approached the deer from the top down, he shoved the deer with his foot and the deer slid down the rocky slope to rest at the bottom. He was taking his pack off and preparing to fill out his tag when he heard someone approaching from the tracks. It was a deputy warden who ended up citing him for moving an untagged deer.
> 
> Guess he should have tagged it first? He was sliding down the hill himself when he shoved it with his foot. I've been with him to this area several times over the years and it would be universally absurd for anyone to think someone could safely tag a deer on that slope. I'm not even sure how the deer didn't slide all the way down on its own in the first place...
> 
> Like I said, just one bad apple or bad experience. Generally speaking, my experiences have been good, but I also take the time to meet the new wardens and deputies each year. They always tell me that I AM THE ONLY ONE who does that....a bit shocking to me?
> 
> Joe


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> That sounds like the ******* warden from Montana with the elk last year.


Really!? You can't use the word for a small donkey?


----------



## dougell

I don't disagree with you.I just don't think they're given much discretion when it comes to orange.I also don't disagree that some WCO's and deputies look for reasons to pinch people.I live right in the middle of several different districts.A couple of the WCO's are real good about everything and aren't out to ruin every hunter's day.We have two that are ridiculous so I just avoid their districts entirely.Statewide,the ratio of written warnings vs citations is pretty reasonable.Obviously that will vary from district to district.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> I'd also draw the line there on principle. I don't mind LEOs being active, but the system has to be balanced with a few reminders about PC and the 4th Amendment along the way. In their defense, I think you also have to remember that all of the WCOs have been lied to and maybe even tricked a few times. Anybody worth their salt doesn't want that happening to them in their profession so it unfortunately changes how they deal with the next guy.


You are correct about everyone lying to them and that's the same with any LE profession.It has to change the way you look at people.Still,some could definitely use a lesson in how to treat people.What do you mean by balance and the 4th amendment?Hunting is a highly regulated activity so they can stop you and check you,regardless of where you are.They can't search you or your vehicle without consent if they have no warrant.


----------



## fap1800

I got popped a number of years back coming out of the woods too late. $150 or so fine at the time. Still shows up on my record when processed as a "wildlife violation" or something. The warden was with a local officer. They searched my car albeit I ignorantly allowed them. Went through the trunk, glove box etc. I tried to explain that my stand was a good 600 yards down the ravine, but it didn't matter. Popped for hunting after legal hours. It was my parents property too before they built their house. They were waiting for me at the street where I parked my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Of course they can talk to you, but they can't search without consent or pc to arrest. That's all I meant. It was in response to his correct decision to refuse consent to search his bag. 



dougell said:


> You are correct about everyone lying to them and that's the same with any LE profession.It has to change the way you look at people.Still,some could definitely use a lesson in how to treat people.What do you mean by balance and the 4th amendment?Hunting is a highly regulated activity so they can stop you and check you,regardless of where you are.They can't search you or your vehicle without consent if they have no warrant.




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I don't disagree with you.I just don't think they're given much discretion when it comes to orange.I also don't disagree that some WCO's and deputies look for reasons to pinch people.I live right in the middle of several different districts.A couple of the WCO's are real good about everything and aren't out to ruin every hunter's day.We have two that are ridiculous so I just avoid their districts entirely.Statewide,the ratio of written warnings vs citations is pretty reasonable.Obviously that will vary from district to district.


I have no doubt you are right. I'm sure their job isn't easy and I don't want it to sound like I'm WCO bashing. I had a pretty good experience a few years back after me and another guy I met wheeled our dead bucks out on a game cart I had. There were two full-time (non-deputy) wardens checking things in the parking lot and were reading two guys the riot act for failure to tag their deer. The one WCO cited our deer as how you were supposed to do it. They checked our licenses thanked for our cooperation and moved on. Very friendly, very professional. Typically some of the deputies seem to be on a bit of a power trip. And the PGC doesn't help with the crazy laws and inconsistent messaging.

The one issue I had with a regular WCO was in a non-hunting situation. We were at the Elk center in Benezette and he was supposed to be giving a talk about the elk herd. 95% of the audience of 20 or so people were non hunters. He spent 45 minutes of the 60 minute talk discussing deer management and how hunters "just want to shoot all the deer". Yes . . direct quote from his lecture. It was one of the most anti-hunting lectures I have ever heard. Ingrid Newkirk couldn't have done better. Except it wasn't Ingrid Newkirk. It was a PGC WCO who was supposed to be talking about the elk program. Everyone in the room except me an another guy that were hunters left angry at hunters. I approached the WCO, got his name and badge number and sent an e-mail to the PGC about it. I never heard back. I wish I had turned on my Flip cam and recorded the whole thing.


----------



## jtkratzer

fap1800 said:


> I got popped a number of years back coming out of the woods too late. $150 or so fine at the time. Still shows up on my record when processed as a "wildlife violation" or something. The warden was with a local officer. They searched my car albeit I ignorantly allowed them. Went through the trunk, glove box etc. I tried to explain that my stand was a good 600 yards down the ravine, but it didn't matter. Popped for hunting after legal hours. It was my parents property too before they built their house. They were waiting for me at the street where I parked my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there more to the story? Walking out of the woods after dark isn't a crime if the gun is unloaded or you don't have an arrow nocked. You don't get cited for going in before daylight in the morning.


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> I have no doubt you are right. I'm sure their job isn't easy and I don't want it to sound like I'm WCO bashing. I had a pretty good experience a few years back after me and another guy I met wheeled our dead bucks out on a game cart I had. There were two full-time (non-deputy) wardens checking things in the parking lot and were reading two guys the riot act for failure to tag their deer. The one WCO cited our deer as how you were supposed to do it. They checked our licenses thanked for our cooperation and moved on. Very friendly, very professional. Typically some of the deputies seem to be on a bit of a power trip. And the PGC doesn't help with the crazy laws and inconsistent messaging.
> 
> The one issue I had with a regular WCO was in a non-hunting situation. We were at the Elk center in Benezette and he was supposed to be giving a talk about the elk herd. 95% of the audience of 20 or so people were non hunters. He spent 45 minutes of the 60 minute talk discussing deer management and how hunters "just want to shoot all the deer". Yes . . direct quote from his lecture. It was one of the most anti-hunting lectures I have ever heard. Ingrid Newkirk couldn't have done better. Except it wasn't Ingrid Newkirk. It was a PGC WCO who was supposed to be talking about the elk program. Everyone in the room except me an another guy that were hunters left angry at hunters. I approached the WCO, got his name and badge number and sent an e-mail to the PGC about it. I never heard back. I wish I had turned on my Flip cam and recorded the whole thing.


Again,I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Hindy30

That's bs, brother. Is there a law or regulation which sets a time when you have to be out of the woods by? I'm not aware of any.



fap1800 said:


> I got popped a number of years back coming out of the woods too late. $150 or so fine at the time. Still shows up on my record when processed as a "wildlife violation" or something. The warden was with a local officer. They searched my car albeit I ignorantly allowed them. Went through the trunk, glove box etc. I tried to explain that my stand was a good 600 yards down the ravine, but it didn't matter. Popped for hunting after legal hours. It was my parents property too before they built their house. They were waiting for me at the street where I parked my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> Is there more to the story? Walking out of the woods after dark isn't a crime if the gun is unloaded or you don't have an arrow nocked. You don't get cited for going in before daylight in the morning.


Yep.It's called prima facia evidence.You have to have a loaded gun or an arrow nocked to be considered hunting.An exception to that would be tracking a deer after hours or on a sunday with or without a weapon.It's actually illegal to do without notifying the PGC because tracking is considered hunting.It's a law and was actually in the 2005 digest but they never put it back in.


----------



## fap1800

jtkratzer said:


> Is there more to the story? Walking out of the woods after dark isn't a crime if the gun is unloaded or you don't have an arrow nocked. You don't get cited for going in before daylight in the morning.





Hindy30 said:


> That's bs, brother. Is there a law or regulation which sets a time when you have to be out of the woods by? I'm not aware of any.


Um...no, brother. Not BS and that's the story. They wrote me up for coming out too late. Had my bow and gear with me. No arrow nocked. Searched my car after I agreed. Cop and a WCO. They're accusation was I was hunting after legal hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LXhuntinPA

fap1800 said:


> Um...no, brother. Not BS and that's the story. They wrote me up for coming out too late. Had my bow and gear with me. No arrow nocked. Searched my car after I agreed. Cop and a WCO. They're accusation was I was hunting after legal hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unless your weapon was loaded... There is no possible way they could have proven that in court. Not saying it didn't happen because you wouldn't make up a charge for yourself, however there is no set time you have to be out of the woods by. You could sleep in your stand if you wanted to as long as your weapon wasn't loaded.


----------



## Hindy30

Cool down. I was saying that it was BS for him to write you a ticket. You should have talked to the judge.



fap1800 said:


> Um...no, brother. Not BS and that's the story. They wrote me up for coming out too late. Had my bow and gear with me. No arrow nocked. Searched my car after I agreed. Cop and a WCO. They're accusation was I was hunting after legal hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Hindy30 said:


> Cool down. I was saying that it was BS for him to write you a ticket. You should have talked to the judge.


My bad. I took it the other way. I was young and naive. I let them search my car when I could have said no. It was easily 15 years ago maybe 20.


----------



## Hindy30

fap1800 said:


> My bad. I took it the other way. I was young and naive. I let them search my car when I could have said no. It was easily 15 years ago maybe 20.


No worries. My bad for not using those little winky faces, or whatever they're called. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

fap1800 said:


> My bad. I took it the other way. I was young and naive. I let them search my car when I could have said no. It was easily 15 years ago maybe 20.


Same from my perspective, just shocked you didn't fight the citation. Arguing in the parking lot doesn't get you anywhere and is why a lot of these police shootings are happening. Comply and take your day in court, but the bottom line is you got screwed for not fighting that. Doesn't even take a lawyer to prove your case under these circumstances. I wasn't implying you lied or were hiding something. Just hard to believe you got a citation for walking out of the woods during the hours of darkness and were alleged to have been hunting. Can't believe they even thought that was a thing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hindy30 said:


> How do you go about meeting new deputies? I wouldn't even know how to do that.


It isn't that difficult, if you reach out to the regional office and request information about the warden who covers your area. In most cases I offer to leave my contact information with whomever I'm speaking with at the regional office. I make a simple rrequest to have the warden in my area return my call. I would say about 95% of the time I get a return call and I simply request to set up a meeting, I would say 9.5 times out of 10 they take me up on it, but I will a minute I'm also doing this usually and February, March, or April for the upcoming season. There is a change ssometimes,as there is such a shortage that one warden may be covering very large area and leaning on deputies. I always offered to meet with them as well. Sometimes I'll get to gather a few landowners together so that we can all meet together at the same time. This has proven to be very helpful for us in dealing with trespassing and poaching.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

jtkratzer said:


> Same from my perspective, just shocked you didn't fight the citation. Arguing in the parking lot doesn't get you anywhere and is why a lot of these police shootings are happening. Comply and take your day in court, but the bottom line is you got screwed for not fighting that. Doesn't even take a lawyer to prove your case under these circumstances. I wasn't implying you lied or were hiding something. Just hard to believe you got a citation for walking out of the woods during the hours of darkness and were alleged to have been hunting. Can't believe they even thought that was a thing.


Sorry for jumping the gun. I was in my early 20s and was pretty intimidated, hence why I told them they could search my car. Ignorant is an understatement. I wasn't expecting to be coming out of the woods and have two Maglite's shined in my eyes. I think the neighbor at the time called them thinking that I was a trespasser.


----------



## full moon64

wearing orange?im hunting the week of Halloween into first week of November,,How much orange should i be wearing too stand?or in my stand?


----------



## Diggler1220

I think you need to consider that there are good and bad employees in every profession. I'm sure you work with a few of each. I certainly don't want to be represented by the few bad eggs in my profession and lumped in with them on some forum. Maybe it's different where you live, but in my area, I've never had issues with the WCO's. 

Years ago in college, I did get slapped with an orange violation. I was wearing a hat and no vest and he was waiting at my car. I realized I forgot my vest on my way in and decided to go without it. It was sitting on the backseat of my car as he wrote me my summons. I was polite, admitted my wrongdoing, asked for leniency, and he didn't care. I thought he was a ****. But, I can't deny that I knowingly violated the law, so how can I complain? On the flip side, I've had WCO's drive me through locked gates and haul my deer out, deal with trespassers, share good hunting info with me, and make a presence around my property to ward off the savages who were poaching as well. People tend to remember and share the times they've feel they've been wronged - and yet are quiet about when the WCO has done them a favor. 

Like I said, maybe your WCO's are different. But let's not forget the good they do too. The fact that they don't cut breaks sends a message to people considering breaking a game law, and I've mine with that since I don't intend to violate any laws.


----------



## jacobh

I've only met one PGC officer I liked. I was young and he treated me respectful. That said in Chester county my dad uncle and myself were hunting and got stopped which was fine. I was 17 or 18. Anyways he proceeded to check my dad and uncle and laughed and joked and treated them great. Well my turn. He turned to me smile went away and he asked how many tags I had. I said 5... he said are they all signed? I said yes sir. He then informed me that for everyone he found unsigned he would slap the maximum fine possible per tag!!!! I was like what the heck is this guys issue?? Needless to say all was fine but after that it's hard for me to support the PGC. I have had other run ins and they were always looking at me like a criminal which rubs me the wrong way. I'm 37 years old and do not have as much as a traffic ticket yet these guys treat me like a criminal!! Now last year I did talk to a officer over email and he trully seemed sincere so I guess there's hope


----------



## KMiha

Never encountered a Warden or deputy. Don't really have anything to add to the discussion. Hopefully any encounter I have is a good one.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I have three close friends who are or were WCO's.For whatever reason good or bad,they don't give many breaks on orange violations.It's just the way it is.They don't have quotas but when it comes to safety issues,I don't believe they have much leeway.It's not about money either.It's just about getting the message out.I d agree though that the oranges regs are ridiculous in certain circumstances,especially after dark.


Not trying to start anything again with the tagging issues, but have you ever asked what they thought about seeing a buck tagged on the antlers instead of the ear? Just curious, as this is one of the more silly rules we have that is almost always broken.


----------



## PaBone

I took my Ohio buck to the butcher shop Saturday morning the first day of Pa. season. When I got there the game warden was there and had stopped in to see what deer were there. There was another guy that pulled in with a Pa. buck that was tagged on the antler. Warden helped unload my buck and the other guys buck from our trucks and we all BSed for awhile and he never even mentioned the buck tagged on the antler.


----------



## nicko

PaBone said:


> I took my Ohio buck to the butcher shop Saturday morning the first day of Pa. season. When I got there the game warden was there and had stopped in to see what deer were there. There was another guy that pulled in with a Pa. buck that was tagged on the antler. Warden helped unload my buck and the other guys buck from our trucks and we all BSed for awhile and he never even mentioned the buck tagged on the antler.


My assumption when it comes to this law is that some wardens just don't care to enforce it. Maybe they don't want the paperwork, maybe they don't want to go to court if somebody wants to fight it, maybe they think the law is silly. Just like there are some police officers who are ticket writing fiends and others who only write tickets if they see somebody do something really stupid or if a person starts giving them an earful of crap. Some officers like to be ball busters. My buddy is a cop in Maryland and he knows officers who write ticket after ticket after ticket. He said most who do want the overtime they know they will get for going to court when people want to fight their ticket. For these guys, it's extra income. Other cops or wardens, some just don't want to be bothered with that extra stuff and are wired differently.


----------



## nicko

Dealing with tennis elbow in my bow arm. God it sucks getting old.


----------



## jlh42581

full moon64 said:


> wearing orange?im hunting the week of Halloween into first week of November,,How much orange should i be wearing too stand?or in my stand?


In areas open to turkey hunting you will need an orange hat while walking


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Dealing with tennis elbow in my bow arm. God it sucks getting old.


If you look back, ive had it since mid summer. Its too the point is just annoying but not super sore however I dont dare aggravate it. Ice it, use it as little as possible and keep it strait while sleeping. Try not to shoot much.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> My assumption when it comes to this law is that some wardens just don't care to enforce it. Maybe they don't want the paperwork, maybe they don't want to go to court if somebody wants to fight it, maybe they think the law is silly. Just like there are some police officers who are ticket writing fiends and others who only write tickets if they see somebody do something really stupid or if a person starts giving them an earful of crap. Some officers like to be ball busters. My buddy is a cop in Maryland and he knows officers who write ticket after ticket after ticket. He said most who do want the overtime they know they will get for going to court when people want to fight their ticket. For these guys, it's extra income. Other cops or wardens, some just don't want to be bothered with that extra stuff and are wired differently.


Got a ticket once for 35 in a 25. Alternatively, I had a cop radar me on I99 wide open full throttle on my 600rr. When I saw his lights I was pulled over immediately, off the bike with it shut off and my helmet off. He gave me disobedence to traffic control devices... no points, and the fine ended up being $25 in that county for some reason. He said "At the rate you were already going if you decided not to stop I probably couldve never caught up had you took the exit. Because you didnt give me any BS Im going to cut you a break". At that point I didnt even have my M class, only a permit.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> My assumption when it comes to this law is that some wardens just don't care to enforce it. Maybe they don't want the paperwork, maybe they don't want to go to court if somebody wants to fight it, maybe they think the law is silly. Just like there are some police officers who are ticket writing fiends and others who only write tickets if they see somebody do something really stupid or if a person starts giving them an earful of crap. Some officers like to be ball busters. My buddy is a cop in Maryland and he knows officers who write ticket after ticket after ticket. He said most who do want the overtime they know they will get for going to court when people want to fight their ticket. For these guys, it's extra income. Other cops or wardens, some just don't want to be bothered with that extra stuff and are wired differently.


The ones who I consider personal friends could care less if a deer is tagged on the antler.They do their jobs,respond when called but don't harass people and look for a reason to pinch them.They aren't all like that but I believe most of them are.We have two bordering districts with WCO's who are complete jack wagons though.I just avoid those areas.We used to have a female WCO who is now a land manager.She does an excellent job as a land manager and was a very effective WCO.She just has no personality and will pinch you for just about anything.A few years ago,on the last afternoon of rifle season,I encountered her parked in the middle of the road with a bunch of guys standing around.I went to go around her and she made me pull over when she saw deer legs sticking out of the back of my truck.Her deputy is an older guys and walked over to check the deer.He looked to see it was tagged but didn't want to see my license or Id even though I offered.We talked a bit and I left.A few days later I ran into one of the guys she was checking and he told me one of the guys had killed a doe and mistakenly wrote the next days date on the tag and she cited him for improperly tagging a deer.They put the game law violations in our local paper and I did see the guys name.What actually happened I don't know but I know the guy very well and didn't doubt his story.Like I said,I know three WCO's extremely well and they're great guys and great WCO's.I can't speak for all of them though.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> My assumption when it comes to this law is that some wardens just don't care to enforce it. Maybe they don't want the paperwork, maybe they don't want to go to court if somebody wants to fight it, maybe they think the law is silly. Just like there are some police officers who are ticket writing fiends and others who only write tickets if they see somebody do something really stupid or if a person starts giving them an earful of crap. Some officers like to be ball busters. My buddy is a cop in Maryland and he knows officers who write ticket after ticket after ticket. He said most who do want the overtime they know they will get for going to court when people want to fight their ticket. For these guys, it's extra income. Other cops or wardens, some just don't want to be bothered with that extra stuff and are wired differently.


I've heard rumors where I take my deer to get processed in Pipersville. The guy that runs the place is always warning hunters who bring in deer to make sure the tag is on the ear. Apparently the warden loves writing tickets for that particular violation.


----------



## dougell

Several years ago,we got a new WCO.On the first day of archery,her checked my buddy and I at my truck.My buddy didn't have a photo id so he circled a code on the back of the old license and let us go.He never bothered after that when he saw us parked.He'd stop at chat but never checked us again.Over the years,I've gotten to know him pretty good.I worked on a couple projects with him and testified in court for him a couple times.He has a pretty good handle on who the local outlaws are and who can be trusted.If he has you in his sights,he'll eventually get you but he won't harass you in the mean time.I caught a guy shooting from his vehicle one time during flintlock season.The guy is a complete dirtbag and poaches and road hunts constantly.I confronted him and when he got mouthy,I blocked him in and called the WCO.He happened to be close by and was there within 20 minutes.This guy was on his most wanted list for a long time but I stood there and watched the entire thing.I thought he treated the guy with a great deal of respect,despite the guy being an idiot.Long story but I had a neighbor who was a career poacher.My one buddy called me at work because he just more/less caught the guy red handed killing a buck with a rifle during archery season.He didn't think the PGC would respond so I called the WCO and he was there within minutes.The guy took off but they searched the perimeter of his house and found three rifle killed bucks under a tarp beneath his porch.He put surveylance on the house all day in the pouring rain and the guy never came back until the next day.The guy consented to a search but obviously tried to deny everything.They used forensics to nail the guy with 9 illegal bucks.I was really impressed with the way he responded,interviewed and prosecuted the case.


----------



## Mathias

Being proactive and operating with high productivity and maybe overzealousness are typically traits of a young (less mature), and enthused officer. Those characteristics typically are tempered with age and experience. Most come out with a "save the world" mindset. It softens over time. 
I used to say I was very adept at looking for "bad guys". Now I embrace my interactions with the good, and ofttimes it's a bit more challenging!

We had a WCO in Upper Bucks for years that was worthless, I'm happy he is gone.


----------



## jim570

I got it from playing racquet ball too much. Ice, rest, and a compression support cured it. Just went to Dr. to get a shot in my shoulder and he told me I now have arthritis in my bow shoulder and am looking at major surgery down the road. That sucks!! Just bought another Pulse and it should be here today. Don't really want to do any extra shooting to get it set up and tuned. Now I will have 4 Elite Pulses. Guess you could say I like them. Shoot them better than my '09 GT500. I put a Torqueless grip on all my Elites. Makes a big difference for me.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Being proactive and operating with high productivity and maybe overzealousness are typically traits of a young (less mature), and enthused officer. ....................


Young guys, early 20s, can't believe they get to carry a gun and arrest people, would probably work for free on their off days?


----------



## jim570

I have never had a bad interaction with a game warden or police officer in my life. Last time I was stopped was on 202 south of West Chester. Pulled me over because my right rear tire was almost flat. He was just a kid and I told him my daughter had just graduated from the police academy and was working in Morton at the time. He asked me her name and when I told him he said she was his ex-girlfriend. I had heard of him, but never met him. He called her as soon as he got back in his car and told her who he just stopped.


----------



## skinner2

Well I was able to move my one treestand today. Pretty excited about the area that I moved it to. Though I will most likely not hunt it until later next week. It sure feels like June or July outside , definitely not middle of October weather.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Dealing with tennis elbow in my bow arm. God it sucks getting old.


get a flexbar. im telling you they work. i have a blue one.


----------



## nick060200

im probably gonna go out for pheasant on Sat. even though its looking like a good deer day!


----------



## CBB

Taking the honeymoon with my wife. Hunting hard when we get back!


----------



## bblue21

Went in and cut shooting lanes Monday morning around noon, just after a heavy rain. Do you think it's to early to go in and hunt that stand this evening? I have perfect wind for this sit.


----------



## jacobh

Never too early!!! Good luck


----------



## TNHeise

Won't kill one from the couch. Get in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Think I can kill one from the beer tent at my 10yr college reunion......because I got suckered into going this weekend.....ahhhhhh


----------



## jlh42581

I see more guys hunting in this heat than the cold fronts. Um... Ok lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I suspect many are muzzy hunting

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> I suspect many are muzzy hunting
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


my thoughts exactly...

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

What's the farthest most of you are willing to drive for an evening hunt when you plan to head back home after the hunt and have to work the next day? FTIG is open to the public, but there are some areas with access limited to service members and base employees. Archery only in those areas. $50/year, but it's about a 50 minute drive one way. I've seen loads of deer in the training areas, they have DMAP tags, and a lot of the base is earn a buck, have to shoot a doe before you can take a buck. 

Also found a spot about 15-20 minutes from home. Think I'll try there first based solely on the drive time. With SGLs closer than the Gap, I'm going to wait until next year at the earliest to pay to hunt there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> What's the farthest most of you are willing to drive for an evening hunt when you plan to head back home after the hunt and have to work the next day? FTIG is open to the public, but there are some areas with access limited to service members and base employees. Archery only in those areas. $50/year, but it's about a 50 minute drive one way. I've seen loads of deer in the training areas, they have DMAP tags, and a lot of the base is earn a buck, have to shoot a doe before you can take a buck.
> 
> Also found a spot about 15-20 minutes from home. Think I'll try there first based solely on the drive time. With SGLs closer than the Gap, I'm going to wait until next year at the earliest to pay to hunt there.


Justin - Am I understanding this correctly - you have semi-private access to prime ground 50-minutes away? If so I'd be jumping on that everyday...the property that so many have heard me reference this year in Glenmoore is roughly 55-minutes from my home. So each time I am reporting from the stand I am roughly an hour from home. Its been that way for the last 23-years...and I couldn't be any more sad that I will likely been loosing that access. While there is a slight difference that this small property 15-acres is private, 90% of the hunting including all but one buck taken from this property over that time-span was taken on neighboring public ground. The private access turns into a parking and changing space for me once the chestnut fall. This was the first season we could take a buck during the chestnut falling season and so far that hasn't happened.

In short - I'd be jumping all over semi-private access property that is 50-minutes away.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Justin - Am I understanding this correctly - you have semi-private access to prime ground 50-minutes away? If so I'd be jumping on that everyday...the property that so many have heard me reference this year in Glenmoore is roughly 55-minutes from my home. So each time I am reporting from the stand I am roughly an hour from home. Its been that way for the last 23-years...and I couldn't be any more sad that I will likely been loosing that access. While there is a slight difference that this small property 15-acres is private, 90% of the hunting including all but one buck taken from this property over that time-span was taken on neighboring public ground. The private access turns into a parking and changing space for me once the chestnut fall. This was the first season we could take a buck during the chestnut falling season and so far that hasn't happened.
> 
> In short - I'd be jumping all over semi-private access property that is 50-minutes away.
> 
> Joe


There's more to it though - it's an actively used training facility, heavily used on the weekends for reserve training. You never know in advance which areas will be open. The areas limited to service members and employees are in more populated areas and bow only. They close less often, but there is still some uncertainty about being able to scout and access on demand when weather and winds are right. Stands are in and out same day. Also, there is a check in/out process and if a certain area fills, then it's closed until someone leaves. I'm sure there are big bucks there. Saw a 10 pt during an artillery shoot a few years ago, but mostly see loads of doe and occasionally bears. 

Wondering if a public spot that doesn't get much pressure and is only 20-30 minutes away is a better bet. I have a hit list of private properties to door knock, as always. Called a guy who lives in Montana today that owns 37 acres about two miles from the house. Waiting for a call back with an answer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> There's more to it though - it's an actively used training facility, heavily used on the weekends for reserve training. You never know in advance which areas will be open. The areas limited to service members and employees are in more populated areas and now only. They close less often, but there is still some uncertainty about being able to scout and access on demand when weather and winds are right. Stands are in and out same day.
> 
> Wondering if a public spot that doesn't get much pressure and is only 20-30 minutes away is a better bet. I have a hit list of private properties to door knock, as always. Called a guy who lives in Montana today that owns 37 acres about two miles from the house. Waiting for a call back with an answer.



Closer private vs. further public - no brainer - private all the way, even if the land quality is different; especially if it truly is private...if you have 37 acres nearby and the owner lives in Montana - I'll bet you a cheesesteak of your choice there is someone hunting it...BUT if you get the access and permission, you can post and run them off, not sure what that will do for your hunting this year, but can pay huge dividends in the future...if its within 50-minutes of Aston PA, let me know, be glad to partner up:wink:

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Closer private vs. further public - no brainer - private all the way, even if the land quality is different; especially if it truly is private...if you have 37 acres nearby and the owner lives in Montana - I'll bet you a cheesesteak of your choice there is someone hunting it...BUT if you get the access and permission, you can post and run them off, not sure what that will do for your hunting this year, but can pay huge dividends in the future...if its within 50-minutes of Aston PA, let me know, be glad to partner up:wink:
> 
> Joe


He has a caretaker and that guy hunts it. It's already posted, not that it matters to a lot of people. I'm 34 next week. Plenty of time to have folks call me down the road if a spot opens up. Or when they take notice to the respect and image I portray at the door vs the other guy. Can't tell you how many people thanked me for taking the time to chat and introduce myself. 

People get old, move, etc. I have started out with a single spot that after proving myself as a respectful and trustworthy hunter, had the neighboring properties open up. Three that share lines add up to 30 acres. Got a picture of the biggest buck I've ever had on camera on another spot.

I think the Marine Corps background helps some, but there are enough deer around. Maybe these really close local spots will produce doe regularly and the occasional wall hanger. Likely need to find places with more cover for better chances at consistently bigger bucks. 

I have a lot of acreage of private on my hit list to door knock and always prefer that over SGL, but I'll take what I can get. I'm about 50 pages into Mapping Trophy Whitetails.


----------



## dougell

I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


Need a soon to be 34 year old son? Maybe your 11 year old can teach me a thing or two.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


Congrats to you and your son Doug!


----------



## PAbigbear

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


Congrats to Jordan and you! Big props for using a compound!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats to both you and your son Doug.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


Congrats to your son Doug!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am hoping getting out this morning pays off. Been nested in a stand that has yet to be sat this year since 6am. I can clearly hear deer out in the acorns in front of me, but can't quite see them yet. Tucked my head into my jacket to make this post so the light doesn't disturb them. I'll check in again after the sun comes up.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Joe. I'm kicking myself for not going out. It just felt too warm.


----------



## Billy H

I too am in a stand that hasnt been hunted since last December. Not expecting to see much worth shooting. I expect things will begin to get interesting next week.


----------



## davydtune

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## davydtune

Yesterday morning I got to watch a little 4pt try to run a doe around that a pair of little ones with her, of course she wanted nothing to do with him, lol! She run him right off  Lots of little scrapes starting to show up.


Was gonna head to camp today but it's gonna be a down pour all day today and tomorrow down there. Probably just wait and go down Friday evening. Saturday is going to be a good one, nice and chilly :wink: Wind permitting I might try and make a play at the one big boy I have on camera


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


Good stuff, congrats to your son on his first bow kill. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the kid on his bow kill.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to your kid Dougell!! Good luck to everyone out this morning.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to your boy Doug that's awesome


----------



## nicko

Congrats Doug. Must have been a great moment for the two of you.

Good luck out there Joe.


----------



## Mathias

Hunts with your child are simply the best, good job Doug, to you both.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Big game saturday night my fine PA friends!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I planned on taking tomorrow off of work because the kids only have a half of day at school.It looks like a downpour all day so I decided to blow the afternoon off and take my 11 year old today.Around 6:00 a 4 point wandered within range of his compound and he played it perect,waiting for it to stop momentarily between two trees.Fourty yards later lay his first bow buck.He's killed bigger and plenty with a rifle,crossbow and muzzleloader but this one was special.Nothing beats watching all of this unfold in front of a kid.We've been out 4 times this year and he's killed deer two times.


I was just telling someone who was trying to down play the size of their first bow buck after 7 years of archery hunting.... I remember every detail of the first deer (doe fawn) i killed with a bow at 15yrs old so much clearer than most of the bucks i've taken in recent years. Those first bow kills are so special

Congrats to the boy, sounds like he has the start of a passionate outdoors man!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

6-doe, that crazy 11" spike, and small basket 6 have cruised through, all well within range with clear shots, one of the does is bedded about 40 yards which sucks for me as I as have a commitment at 10 and will be leaving the stand in the next 35-mins or so...hope she gets motivated to move on....

saw something I rarely see - watched a yearling get a first hand lesson in why deer do NOT prefer hickory nuts...I swear to you guys I think that poor button buck broke some of his teeth trying to crack that nut...I could hear it plain as day....really is a nice morning...has that "killing feeling" about it...I guess any one of these deer could have been a shooter...still have a while left to go too...

Joe


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Big game saturday night my fine PA friends!!


Those were the good ole days of PSU football.


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Big game saturday night my fine PA friends!!


Going to the game, ole Larry will probably put a whoopn on PSU as a thanks for your BS.


----------



## nicko

Pope pope pope pope pope pope!!!!!


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> 6-doe, that crazy 11" spike, and small basket 6 have cruised through, all well within range with clear shots, one of the does is bedded about 40 yards which sucks for me as I as have a commitment at 10 and will be leaving the stand in the next 35-mins or so...hope she gets motivated to move on....
> 
> saw something I rarely see - watched a yearling get a first hand lesson in why deer do NOT prefer hickory nuts...I swear to you guys I think that poor button buck broke some of his teeth trying to crack that nut...I could hear it plain as day....really is a nice morning...has that "killing feeling" about it...I guess any one of these deer could have been a shooter...still have a while left to go too...
> 
> Joe


Saw a buck in a green ag field coming to work and a doe PLASTERED on the highway.


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Big game saturday night my fine PA friends!!


As much as I love PSU football. They are getting thier azz's handed to them Saturday. Still wont be as bad as watching an Eagles game. 

Dead in the woods here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I was just telling someone who was trying to down play the size of their first bow buck after 7 years of archery hunting.... I remember every detail of the first deer (doe fawn) i killed with a bow at 15yrs old so much clearer than most of the bucks i've taken in recent years. Those first bow kills are so special
> 
> Congrats to the boy, sounds like he has the start of a passionate outdoors man!!!


I agree - I have an uncle who has hunted close to 35 years, has never killed an archery buck, and only two with a rifle and while I do think those results are relatively proportionate to his commitment; I do think that sometimes some of us take things for granted.

Congrats again Doug, be sure to show your son these posts...always helps

Joe


----------



## dougell

Not a monster but big enough to make a kid smile.Made him wear the required orange for the recovery lol.






.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Pope pope pope pope pope pope!!!!!



?????


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> ?????


Several of us are hoping to see Bob back on the boards soon.

Joe


----------



## Octoberjohn

dougell said:


> Not a monster but big enough to make a kid smile.Made him wear the required orange for the recovery lol.
> View attachment 4961913
> .


Outstanding!!!Congrats to the little man!!! Great job Dad!!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Several of us are hoping to see Bob back on the boards soon.
> 
> Joe


Saw him post up in another thread yesterday. I'd like to hear how his season has been going.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Not a monster but big enough to make a kid smile.Made him wear the required orange for the recovery lol.


That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Squirrel

I haven't seen a deer yet in PA from the stand. It's been really slow when I am hunting. Hopefully when the weather finally cools off that changes.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Saw him post up in another thread yesterday. I'd like to hear how his season has been going.


Nice. Same here


----------



## dougell

Squirrel said:


> I haven't seen a deer yet in PA from the stand. It's been really slow when I am hunting. Hopefully when the weather finally cools off that changes.


It's slow around here as well.We have a huge mast crop and where there's oak,the deer are more spread out and they don't have to be on their feet moving.They can stay in the laurel all day and just eat the acorns as they fall on their heads.In the northern hardwoods sections,which don't have many oaks,the deer have migrated into the oaks if they're fairly close.I found a few places where there's small sections of oaks dropping acorns so the local deer concentrate around.It's tough to hunt them on the right wind when you can't pick and choose the days you hunt.We had a major drought up this way and water is scarce in places that almost always have some springs with water.We've been concentrating on the water because they can't live without it.A big mast crop is good for the wildlife but it makes the bow hunting much tougher in this part of the state because you really can't pattern the deer.Once rifle season rolls around,the mast help because you know those deer are in those laurel patched if there's an over story of oak.All you have to do is get them on their feet and move them out.


----------



## PABBD

Good morning boys,

I have been away from AT for sometime. My old account had some issues so I finally got to creating a new one. I was able to get caught up on the 139 pages of PA awesomeness. All I can say is something's never change!

I was able to shot a good buck during the dearly season in 2B. Now I'm trying to hunt with my daughter as much as I can around her busy 8 year old schedule. 

Good luck to all and I look forward to following along with the madness of the PA thread


----------



## zsco77yz

Awesome buck. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Awesome buck.


----------



## Matt Musto

PABBD said:


> View attachment 4962137
> 
> 
> Good morning boys,
> 
> I have been away from AT for sometime. My old account had some issues so I finally got to creating a new one. I was able to get caught up on the 139 pages of PA awesomeness. All I can say is something's never change!
> 
> I was able to shot a good buck during the dearly season in 2B. Now I'm trying to hunt with my daughter as much as I can around her busy 8 year old schedule.
> 
> Good luck to all and I look forward to following along with the madness of the PA thread


Awesome Buck! Great first post


----------



## jlh42581

Wow!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> As much as I love PSU football. They are getting thier azz's handed to them Saturday. Still wont be as bad as watching an Eagles game.
> 
> Dead in the woods here.


Billy my second favorite team is PSU


----------



## nicko

Awesome buck PABBD!!! Congrats.


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck PABBD!


----------



## Applebag

PABBD, I had to check that photo twice to make sure it was a whitetail! What an awesome deer man congrats.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck Pabbd. Congrats


----------



## vonfoust

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Billy my second favorite team is PSU


Funny, my second team is whoever is PLAYING PSU:shade: (or Notre Dame, tough call)


----------



## Hindy30

Great buck. 



PABBD said:


> Good morning boys,
> 
> I have been away from AT for sometime. My old account had some issues so I finally got to creating a new one. I was able to get caught up on the 139 pages of PA awesomeness. All I can say is something's never change!
> 
> I was able to shot a good buck during the dearly season in 2B. Now I'm trying to hunt with my daughter as much as I can around her busy 8 year old schedule.
> 
> Good luck to all and I look forward to following along with the madness of the PA thread


----------



## hobbs4421

*My PA Buck*

I posted a few pics of this buck on the Bowhunters forum, but I forgot to add them to the PA hunting Thread. I got this buck on October 10/8/16 in the early morning. It is the nicest buck I have killed with archery apparel since around 2007. I'm pretty pumped about getting him!. I hung this stand a week or so prior to hunting killing the deer. The buck gave me a 20 yard broadside shot. I hit him a little far back, getting one lung and severing the liver. The deer went approximately 55 yards before it died. The blood was everywhere and easy to follow. It was a great morning. I was able to spend the late morning with my dad and a good friend skinning/quartering him. It was a great day! It is bitter sweet to be tagged out this early because the rut is just around the corner
























and I normally love hunting the rut! I still have doe tags to fill, and my wife has some interest in filling her buck tag, so the season is not over by any means, it is just a little different.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A couple of great buck, congrats guys!

Joe


----------



## PABBD

Congrats Hobbs


----------



## zsco77yz

Solid bucks posted today. Great job Hobbs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Thanks guys! Congrats on your beautiful buck PABBD!


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice buck guys! Anyone seeing any activity picking up yet as far as scrapes or rubs? Our area up north is really SLOW. No activity in areas where we normally see ripped up by now. Took a little walk to check cams last weekend, and only found 2 small scrapes, no rubs from this year yet. We have pics of buck and have been seeing nice buck while hunting, just no activity of them getting into the fall mood.


----------



## zsco77yz

j.d.m. said:


> Nice buck guys! Anyone seeing any activity picking up yet as far as scrapes or rubs? Our area up north is really SLOW. No activity in areas where we normally see ripped up by now. Took a little walk to check cams last weekend, and only found 2 small scrapes, no rubs from this year yet. We have pics of buck and have been seeing nice buck while hunting, just no activity of them getting into the fall mood.


I hunt in 2D (western PA) and over the past two weeks we have seen a significant amount of scrapes appearing on pipelines, and have come across some in the woods. But rubs have seemed to be around earlier this year (like beginning of the season) and have increased with each time I have been any of the areas I'm hunting. Dad hunted the scrapes the weeks they appeared and has seen multiple buck checking them. He had a nice 8 come through at about 45 mins from last light, but didn't have a shot. Regardless, we are getting to see bigger bucks move through in the day light hours. Last week was the first week we saw bucks really beginning to chase the does. As we were leaving at night instead of one smaller buck running as we were about 50 yards from him, he continued moving after the doe that way about 25 yards away from him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

boy the weather doesn't look awesome for Saturday.. I'm struggling with even wanting to get out with rain and high winds they are calling for


----------



## bowhuntercoop

TauntoHawk said:


> boy the weather doesn't look awesome for Saturday.. I'm struggling with even wanting to get out with rain and high winds they are calling for


I'm gunna tailgate during the day and headed to psu game Saturday night. Annual bus trip, I won't missing much in the woods.


----------



## TauntoHawk

My father is taking my nephew out for his first hunt at his brothers upstate. We'll pop a ground blind out for them to hopefully stay a little more dry and protected. My plan was to go and bow hunt but it doesn't look to fun for a tree, my next thought was to stay home but I do wanna be around if the boy shoot one. I'm tempted to (prepare to cringe guys) break the muzzleloader out and just slip around and scout for the next time im up in that area in November and maybe fill my 3C doe tag. 

I don't mind rain, actually I kinda like a little rain but wind destroys my will to be in a tree.


----------



## nicko

Anybody breaking out the grunt tube yet?


----------



## hobbs4421

I was hunting yesterday in 3C and say one scrape near one of my stands. There are some rubs on this property a couple hundred yards from the scrape.


----------



## jtkratzer

Just got permission to hunt a 40 acre property that's only an 11 minute drive from the house. Pretty pumped. Waiting to hear back on a neighboring spot that's about 13 acres.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> Not a monster but big enough to make a kid smile.Made him wear the required orange for the recovery lol.
> View attachment 4961913
> .


that kid is a born killer.
You should take notes from him Doug!!!!


----------



## archer58 in pa

nicko said:


> Anybody breaking out the grunt tube yet?


I will this weekend.
I've seen some decent bucks alone that appear to be searching for something.
I'm thinking where I'm at the bachelor groups just broke up and each is looking for territory
and taking stock of the local doe groups.


----------



## 2Rsquared

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Big game saturday night my fine PA friends!!


I will be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Ugh...20 to 30 mph winds for Saturday. That's not a lo of fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

fap1800 said:


> Ugh...20 to 30 mph winds for Saturday. That's not a lo of fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I'm still gonna head out. Hopefully winds die down in the evening. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

archer58 in pa said:


> I will this weekend.
> I've seen some decent bucks alone that appear to be searching for something.
> I'm thinking where I'm at the bachelor groups just broke up and each is looking for territory
> and taking stock of the local doe groups.


That's exactly what I was thinking. The nice buck my buddy shot during the cold last week was alone and rubbing his antlers on brush before coming out and checking out the does. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Just got permission to hunt a 40 acre property that's only an 11 minute drive from the house. Pretty pumped. Waiting to hear back on a neighboring spot that's about 13 acres.


That's awesome, I don't know if other guys understand how big 40 acres of woods is in Lancaster county lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Yea not sure about Saturday morning myself with that 20-30mph wind. I like the idea of the cold front but I'm afraid that wind may shut down the movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauser

Damn buck ruined my new Peach tree in the yard


----------



## SwitchbckXT

nicko said:


> Anybody breaking out the grunt tube yet?


I plan to use it this weekend, I'll also start doing some antler tickling. This time of your I have had good success in southern york county with that approach. I have been seeing small bucks sparing and tickling horns so I figure if they can do it so can I 

I'll be out this weekend wind or no, it usually dies down during the last hour and that's when the magic happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bblue21

I have had two young bucks grunting so far. One when I was walking to stand in the morning. I blew some deer out of the field. There was a small buck. He grunted at the does as they blew and ran. Then I was on stand last night and had a small buck work a field edge grunting twice as he worked the edge. It was more of a long locator grunt. Very cool to hear the difference in tone and length of call rather than what we use to draw bucks in. I feel with the cold front moving in and weather moving out, Saturday and Monday will start to get them going


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> That's awesome, I don't know if other guys understand how big 40 acres of woods is in Lancaster county lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


About 40% is woods. The rest has a lot of crops deer love to feed on, some corn, and a few fruit trees. Pretty pumped about it. I'm pretty pumped about this spot. I have about 41 acres (31 in three spots that share lines and a 10 acre spot) where I'm the only hunter. These 40 are limited to four guys I think, but two aren't hunting much having kids heavily involved in fall sports.

Are you a member at Ephrata Bowmen?


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> About 40% is woods. The rest has a lot of crops deer love to feed on, some corn, and a few fruit trees. Pretty pumped about it. I'm pretty pumped about this spot. I have about 41 acres (31 in three spots that share lines and a 10 acre spot) where I'm the only hunter. These 40 are limited to four guys I think, but two aren't hunting much having kids heavily involved in fall sports.
> 
> Are you a member at Ephrata Bowmen?


New spots are always fun, and in SE PA are extremely hard to come by any of significant size. It's amazing how excited we get about 40 or 70 acres.


----------



## wyrnutz

I will be going to a new spot on public on Saturday. I will be on the ground though for a combo scouting/ hunting trip. Hoping the weather holds for the next couple weeks!


----------



## wyrnutz

Thank you to the guys who sent a PM about my Jeep. I did send a PM back, let me know if you did not get it.

Brian


----------



## Seeinany

If the "w" is gonna blow, use it to your advantage and still hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seeinany said:


> If the "w" is gonna blow, use it to your advantage and still hunt.


Great advice...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Seeinany said:


> If the "w" is gonna blow, use it to your advantage and still hunt.


yeah with gusts over 40 mph predicted, a fine time to take a trip down the Blueridge Parkway…..

Good luck guys, no hunts til mid week for me.


----------



## Matt Musto

j.d.m. said:


> Nice buck guys! Anyone seeing any activity picking up yet as far as scrapes or rubs? Our area up north is really SLOW. No activity in areas where we normally see ripped up by now. Took a little walk to check cams last weekend, and only found 2 small scrapes, no rubs from this year yet. We have pics of buck and have been seeing nice buck while hunting, just no activity of them getting into the fall mood.


I have not been out to hunt since early October but I was out on Wednesday to pull my card from my mock scrape setup. The scrape had ZERO activity. A few small bucks had passed right by it but nothing worked it. A few does looked like they were sniffing at it but that is it. Didn't see any rubs either. The buck that was living there is dead and it is only a few young deer that have moved into that bedding area as far as I can tell from cam surveillance. I'm going in for a sit tonight in this heat, mainly to pull all my setup so I can move it tomorrow to another property.


----------



## nicko

In the stand up here in Berks county 5C. My buddy is up wth his son a few hundred yards away for the youth hunt. Hoping to hear him get off a shot. But man is it humid.


----------



## Matt Musto

Great buck Hobbs!


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> I have not been out to hunt since early October but I was out on Wednesday to pull my card from my mock scrape setup. The scrape had ZERO activity. A few small bucks had passed right by it but nothing worked it. A few does looked like they were sniffing at it but that is it. Didn't see any rubs either. The buck that was living there is dead and it is only a few young deer that have moved into that bedding area as far as I can tell from cam surveillance. I'm going in for a sit tonight in this heat, mainly to pull all my setup so I can move it tomorrow to another property.


Why not leave it and put a different set uo on the other property. This time of year its good to have options, dont write that piece off.


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> Why not leave it and put a different set uo on the other property. This time of year its good to have options, dont write that piece off.


I was referring to my scrape setup. I only have one camera so I'm going to move that to a new mock scrape at one of my other properties. With the current spot, I will continue to hunt there but at this point it is better for the cruising and chase phase of the rut, so all different bucks that I have not seen will be going through there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> About 40% is woods. The rest has a lot of crops deer love to feed on, some corn, and a few fruit trees. Pretty pumped about it. I'm pretty pumped about this spot. I have about 41 acres (31 in three spots that share lines and a 10 acre spot) where I'm the only hunter. These 40 are limited to four guys I think, but two aren't hunting much having kids heavily involved in fall sports.
> 
> Are you a member at Ephrata Bowmen?



No I am not, I live in Brownstown. I don't hunt in the local area at all really, don't have any private and haven't found any public I like much for deer. My father has a small spot up towards Cabelas but it takes a ton of pressure so I don't go much with him and then we hunt his brothers which is Susquehanna County near where Mathias has his cabin. the bulk (80%) of my hunting is done all the way up in NY state where I have access to private ground and Sunday hunting. Might seem crazy but a 4.5hr one way drive is worth it to me to hunt private over public and get 2 days to 1 on the weekend to hunt.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> In the stand up here in Berks county 5C. My buddy is up wth his son a few hundred yards away for the youth hunt. Hoping to hear him get off a shot. But man is it humid.


My son wanted to go last night and take the gun. Luckily he looked at the weather and decided it was not worth it. Don't know about what the rest of you got last night but it was hailing at our place for a good bit. Hoping my daughter wants to take a gun out tonight. She has only been hunting a few times and I would love for her to get a shot.


----------



## dougell

I planned on taking a half a day off yesterday because the kids only had a half of day.They called for rain all day so I bagged those plans.Unfortunately,it was beautiful most of the day until about 4:30.I got home from work around 6:20 and my son was waiting to go even though it was a slow steady rain.I had no desire to deal with another dead deer but agreed to walk to the bottom of our property.I have 2 dmap tags for my property and gave a couple to the neighbor kids.We got to where we wanted to hunt and I saw a 4 wheeler parked on the edge of my property and the neighbors.I figured he had one of his little girls out so we hung back so we didn't mess them up.Just before dark,4 came out in front of us about 75 yards away.Jordan was ready to crack one but I held him off.I assumed the neighbors were in the pop up they had set out in the corn and the deer would eventually end up right in front of them.We were wanting to see one of the girls get a shot but the deer went into the corn just as they emerged from the blind and left.Five minuted later with just enough light left to shoot,two of the does walked right in front of the blind and about 65 yards from us.Jordan wanted to shoot but it was getting dark and the rain started to pick up,plus he has a lot of season left.Sometimes it's best to just savour it.By the time we got back up to the house,it was a down pour.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> No I am not, I live in Brownstown. I don't hunt in the local area at all really, don't have any private and haven't found any public I like much for deer. My father has a small spot up towards Cabelas but it takes a ton of pressure so I don't go much with him and then we hunt his brothers which is Susquehanna County near where Mathias has his cabin. the bulk (80%) of my hunting is done all the way up in NY state where I have access to private ground and Sunday hunting. Might seem crazy but a 4.5hr one way drive is worth it to me to hunt private over public and get 2 days to 1 on the weekend to hunt.


One of my clients hunts NY near Houghton. Big private property. Hoping to get an invite there some day, even if it's for muzzleloader. We've talked about hunting there, his property in Schyulkill Co, spring gobler, and striper fishing. 

With that kind of schedule, do you not get out at all for midweek hunting?

I got a text this morning that a buddy is working on tracking a blood trail of a buck he shot on public ground off 325 in 4C.


----------



## jlh42581

It rained harder than I've ever heard last night. A lot of Centre County is flooded. Thankfully I moved to the mountains a few years ago. My old house probably has a full basement right now. They're rescuing people with boats. Bald Eagle Pumpkin Chunking is cancelled. When this water hits the dam it might be the highest it's ever been.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Other than being a little windy,the deer will be on their feet tomorrow after this storm blows away tonight.Unless the wind is crazy bad,I intend on seeing some deer die tomorrow.


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> Other than being a little windy,the deer will be on their feet tomorrow after this storm blows away tonight.Unless the wind is crazy bad,I intend on seeing some deer die tomorrow.


Im in northeast and its going to continue to rain all through the morning. Ive had literally zero recorded buck activity in my parts since August and Im beginning to worry. Usually there are tons of cruisers Ive never seen by now and nothing so far. So I may wait until Wednesday when the weather is more condusive to movement to go in and apply pressure.


----------



## PABBD

Rain s slowed and the temps feel awesome out right now in 2B. Should be a good week boys. Have patience we are on the verge of the best hunting of the year


----------



## jtkratzer

No rain yet in 5B. Thought it was imminent this morning. We were supposed to get rain yesterday and nada. Same with today. South wind right now and likely most of the day. 20mph winds in the forecast won't of the west tomorrow. Can't hunt tomorrow night. Tempted to get out this evening.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Im in northeast and its going to continue to rain all through the morning. Ive had literally zero recorded buck activity in my parts since August and Im beginning to worry. Usually there are tons of cruisers Ive never seen by now and nothing so far. So I may wait until Wednesday when the weather is more condusive to movement to go in and apply pressure.


im doing Wednesday as well, can't get out this weekend and so far that looks like the best day next week.


----------



## Bow Down

I just got in from my morning hunt and saw a definite uptick in action. I was optimistic on the drive out that the rain would stop after daylight....but it didn't. Anyway, I saw a small 7 at first light and was surprised around 9am to have 5 does bust out of some brush at about 70 yards followed by a small guy and a decent 8. Those bucks kept them hustling around, definitely not a full on chase, but plenty of trotting and grunting. Unfortunately for me, my grunts weren't answered with any action and after a couple of minutes they all disappeared over a ridge.


----------



## Hindy30

Nice buck hobbs, congrats.



hobbs4421 said:


> I posted a few pics of this buck on the Bowhunters forum, but I forgot to add them to the PA hunting Thread. I got this buck on October 10/8/16 in the early morning. It is the nicest buck I have killed with archery apparel since around 2007. I'm pretty pumped about getting him!. I hung this stand a week or so prior to hunting killing the deer. The buck gave me a 20 yard broadside shot. I hit him a little far back, getting one lung and severing the liver. The deer went approximately 55 yards before it died. The blood was everywhere and easy to follow. It was a great morning. I was able to spend the late morning with my dad and a good friend skinning/quartering him. It was a great day! It is bitter sweet to be tagged out this early because the rut is just around the corner
> View attachment 4962633
> View attachment 4962641
> View attachment 4962649
> View attachment 4962657
> and I normally love hunting the rut! I still have doe tags to fill, and my wife has some interest in filling her buck tag, so the season is not over by any means, it is just a little different.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> One of my clients hunts NY near Houghton. Big private property. Hoping to get an invite there some day, even if it's for muzzleloader. We've talked about hunting there, his property in Schyulkill Co, spring gobler, and striper fishing.
> 
> With that kind of schedule, do you not get out at all for midweek hunting?
> 
> I got a text this morning that a buddy is working on tracking a blood trail of a buck he shot on public ground off 325 in 4C.


Awesome, Hope he makes a fast recovery!

Houghton that's out on the west side I believe, I've done a little hunting in Ithaca but I mainly go to Greene County which sits below Albany and stretches between the Hudson river and the east edge of the Catskill Mountains. Not a known big buck area but the Turkey hunting is Top Notch. 

My weekdays are tough, busy job and I do the drop off and pick up at daycare for my daughter so there's so many arrangements that need made just to slip out for a few hours on a weekday its not really worth it at this present time


----------



## Hindy30

Here's my .02 on the high winds. I wouldn't discount tomorrow on high winds alone. I think in the peak hours especially after a spell of hot temps like the past 4+ days, you can get more deer movement in high winds. It is 70* right now and it will be 44* tomorrow morning. I could do without the almost definite rain all morning.


----------



## Billy H

Looks like high winds and a little rain in 5C tomorrow most of the day. Should do a good job stripping down some foliage. Doubt Ill be out unless things calm a little in the afternoon. Was out this morning and it was dead, nothing moving where I was.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Looks like high winds and a little rain in 5C tomorrow most of the day. Should do a good job stripping down some foliage. Doubt Ill be out unless things calm a little in the afternoon. Was out this morning and it was dead, nothing moving where I was.


Yeah . . they are talking 17 mph wind first thing in the morning. That's pretty windy to be up a tree. I'm going to play it by ear in the morning. I may just hunt NJ Sunday morning instead. It still looks to be fairly windy then but a bit more gusty rather than sustained.


----------



## nicko

I've hunted in weather that is hotter but the humidity this morning was an energy sucker (weather.com said 88% humidity). I saw nothing and my buddy and his son had two bumped deer on their walk in before sunup. It wasn't bad sitting in a stand but once I got walking, it wasn't fun anymore. 

Warm temps with high humidity + thick leaf cover + acorns everywhere = no deer movement.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Here's my .02 on the high winds. I wouldn't discount tomorrow on high winds alone. I think in the peak hours especially after a spell of hot temps like the past 4+ days, you can get more deer movement in high winds. It is 70* right now and it will be 44* tomorrow morning. I could do without the almost definite rain all morning.


My daughter always has a state 4H horseshoe in Harrisburg the last weekend of Oct.Four years ago,the year my son was 8,her events were on that Friday.That was weekend of the youth rifle hunt so we beat feet and got home around 2:00am so I could take my son out the next day.I decided to let him sleep in a little in the morning and grabbed my bow and headed out for a quick morning hunt.The winds were howling that day and I didn't expect much but I had constant action all morning.My son called me around 9:00am to come and get him so I climbed down and ran home to get him.We went strait out and he killed a doe within an hour.It was just one of those days that the deer were moving and I never would have guessed.


----------



## Tim Snyder

shot this guy today in 4d mountains Bald eagle state forest


----------



## Billy H

Nice shootin Tim.


----------



## Tim Snyder

Thank you sir 40 yards broadside eating acorns.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Tim. Was that arrow already on his antlers when you shot him?


----------



## Hindy30

Good shooting, he probably didn't go far. Congrats.



Tim Snyder said:


> shot this guy today in 4d mountains Bald eagle state forest


----------



## dougell

A bow buck in Bald Eagle state forest is an accomplishment to be proud of.


----------



## Hindy30

Some would argue that increased wind speed always equates to increased deer movement, contrary to traditional belief. One of the PSU blogs from last year said that their gps data showed that wind speed didn't matter very much. I just re-read it, and the data they cited was a little sparse because they only used one month and the top wind speed was something like 12mph.




dougell said:


> My daughter always has a state 4H horseshoe in Harrisburg the last weekend of Oct.Four years ago,the year my son was 8,her events were on that Friday.That was weekend of the youth rifle hunt so we beat feet and got home around 2:00am so I could take my son out the next day.I decided to let him sleep in a little in the morning and grabbed my bow and headed out for a quick morning hunt.The winds were howling that day and I didn't expect much but I had constant action all morning.My son called me around 9:00am to come and get him so I climbed down and ran home to get him.We went strait out and he killed a doe within an hour.It was just one of those days that the deer were moving and I never would have guessed.


----------



## fap1800

Nice buck, Tim. Congrats.

I'm cutting out of work for an afternoon sit. I'm going to brave the winds tomorrow morning as there aren't that many acorns where I am and the deer should still move. Plus, I just enjoy sitting in a tree even if it's moving a bit.


----------



## zsco77yz

Got the rain gear ready and gonna sit the night. Should be interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Hindy30 said:


> Some would argue that increased wind speed always equates to increased deer movement, contrary to traditional belief. One of the PSU blogs from last year said that their gps data showed that wind speed didn't matter very much. I just re-read it, and the data they cited was a little sparse because they only used one month and the top wind speed was something like 12mph.


Mark Drury talked on a Wired to Hunt podcast episode about 8-15mph is his preferred wind speed. I'm thinking I won't go out tonight. A lot of red on the radar heading northeast from the Baltimore area. Likely to hit while I'd be in the blind at prime time. Conditions aren't ideal and I have pictures of the biggest buck I've ever had on camera at this spot. Maybe the forecast will look better in the morning.


----------



## Tim Snyder

He made it maybe 60 yards.


----------



## zsco77yz

Tim Snyder said:


> He made it maybe 60 yards.


Good job, congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## abrenneman

Applebag said:


> Im in northeast and its going to continue to rain all through the morning. Ive had literally zero recorded buck activity in my parts since August and Im beginning to worry. Usually there are tons of cruisers Ive never seen by now and nothing so far. So I may wait until Wednesday when the weather is more condusive to movement to go in and apply pressure.


Exact same thing in my situation in SE PA


----------



## fap1800

Here's a good one. I went down to the basement to grab my gear bin last night and notice the top is popped off. Didn't think anything of it and when I went to pick it up I noticed cat litter sprinkled on my gear. Fearing the worst I slowly start to pull the gear out. Sure enough. It's confirmed. The damn cat pissed in it. I had cat pee on pretty much everything. This is my Kuiu gear that I used out west too. It's still warm so I've been hunting in it. I think a half dozen expletives ushered out of my mouth. The wife comes running down asking what's wrong and I immediately tell her I'm gonna kill the cat. She knew what had happened. Fired up the washer and before I know it she's grabbing my stuff that I blotted dry with a towel. It then dawned on me that she might be using regular detergent. Yup. Fresh scent ain't so fresh for hunting. So I rewashed it all in scent free but it still smells like fresh laundry. Luckily I don't smell cat pee on anything cause if I did I prolly would have popped the cat's neck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

That is....frustrating.


----------



## River420Bottom

Torn between what to do, head north for some steelhead and brown trout this weekend or sit it out tomorrow morning and hope the weather plays out


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> Torn between what to do, head north for some steelhead and brown trout this weekend or sit it out tomorrow morning and hope the weather plays out


go hunting for us poor buggers who can't make it out tomorrow!


----------



## zsco77yz

Sitting on the edge of a pipeline tonight and the deer are moving since the rain stopped about a half hour ago. Had an 8 come to about 40 yards chasing doe. Didn't wanna chance the shot with the wind. Had two more doe come through 5 min ago, with a spike not far behind. So far going better than expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Beautiful.


----------



## Mathias

Loving life.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Mathias is that hiner view? My camp for bear is up in that area if it is. Absolutely breath taking country.


----------



## Mathias

Along the Blueridge Parkway , somewhere in Virginia 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

bowhuntercoop said:


> Mathias is that hiner view? My camp for bear is up in that area if it is. Absolutely breath taking country.


There's a 50k/31 mile trail race at Hyner. I want to give it a shot next year.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Looks similar to hiner view, very nice!


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> Here's a good one. I went down to the basement to grab my gear bin last night and notice the top is popped off. Didn't think anything of it and when I went to pick it up I noticed cat litter sprinkled on my gear. Fearing the worst I slowly start to pull the gear out. Sure enough. It's confirmed. The damn cat pissed in it. I had cat pee on pretty much everything. This is my Kuiu gear that I used out west too. It's still warm so I've been hunting in it. I think a half dozen expletives ushered out of my mouth. The wife comes running down asking what's wrong and I immediately tell her I'm gonna kill the cat. She knew what had happened. Fired up the washer and before I know it she's grabbing my stuff that I blotted dry with a towel. It then dawned on me that she might be using regular detergent. Yup. Fresh scent ain't so fresh for hunting. So I rewashed it all in scent free but it still smells like fresh laundry. Luckily I don't smell cat pee on anything cause if I did I prolly would have popped the cat's neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would take the scent of perfumely laundry detergent over cat pee any day.


----------



## nicko

Great pics Matt. The scenery there looks outstanding.

Speaking of scenery, I am heading up to Potter County next Sunday to hunt on Halloween, November 1, and November 2. What is the foliage like if anybody is in that area?


----------



## Bow Down

I think tomorrow could be good in my area of SW PA. Just before dark I saw two different chases going on at separate ends of a field. Here's to hoping the action doesn't move too far away overnight.


----------



## jtkratzer

Well, the forecast was wrong and the rain let up. Went for a drive with my daughter by some properties I can see from the road. 14 freaking doe and a very a lot shooter buck. I wouldn't have been on this property because of the pouring rain leading up to 6pm and nice to see a bunch on another spot and who complains about seeing bucks on their favorite hunting spot?

Planning on getting in a blind in the morning expecting rain. Lots of morning pictures on a trail 20 yards from the blind.


----------



## 25ft-up

fap1800 said:


> Here's a good one. I went down to the basement to grab my gear bin last night and notice the top is popped off. Didn't think anything of it and when I went to pick it up I noticed cat litter sprinkled on my gear. Fearing the worst I slowly start to pull the gear out. Sure enough. It's confirmed. The damn cat pissed in it. I had cat pee on pretty much everything. This is my Kuiu gear that I used out west too. It's still warm so I've been hunting in it. I think a half dozen expletives ushered out of my mouth. The wife comes running down asking what's wrong and I immediately tell her I'm gonna kill the cat. She knew what had happened. Fired up the washer and before I know it she's grabbing my stuff that I blotted dry with a towel. It then dawned on me that she might be using regular detergent. Yup. Fresh scent ain't so fresh for hunting. So I rewashed it all in scent free but it still smells like fresh laundry. Luckily I don't smell cat pee on anything cause if I did I prolly would have popped the cat's neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wash it with a cup of baking soda. If it still has an odor, give it another rinse with a cup of vinegar.


----------



## jlh42581

Figures, Saturday and rain with heavy wind. I'm going anyhow. The wind is the right direction for the swamp I found the locon brand ladder stand in last year. It was absolutely destroyed with sign. I haven't stepped foot in there all year, no clue what it's holding but it should at the very least have some deer moving.

I've got a spot where I know a big buck beds and the wind is perfect for it tomorrow but I have Zero intel how he gets there in the morning currently. If i wasn't going to the game I'd go for him in the afternoon. Maybe this wind will come back around when I've got time off that if I bump him I can be waiting the next day. Last time I bumped that bed the next day was a Sunday. Didn't even bother on Monday as I was certain it was toast.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

fap1800 said:


> Here's a good one. I went down to the basement to grab my gear bin last night and notice the top is popped off. Didn't think anything of it and when I went to pick it up I noticed cat litter sprinkled on my gear. Fearing the worst I slowly start to pull the gear out. Sure enough. It's confirmed. The damn cat pissed in it. I had cat pee on pretty much everything. This is my Kuiu gear that I used out west too. It's still warm so I've been hunting in it. I think a half dozen expletives ushered out of my mouth. The wife comes running down asking what's wrong and I immediately tell her I'm gonna kill the cat. She knew what had happened. Fired up the washer and before I know it she's grabbing my stuff that I blotted dry with a towel. It then dawned on me that she might be using regular detergent. Yup. Fresh scent ain't so fresh for hunting. So I rewashed it all in scent free but it still smells like fresh laundry. Luckily I don't smell cat pee on anything cause if I did I prolly would have popped the cat's neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoke it. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Here's a good one. I went down to the basement to grab my gear bin last night and notice the top is popped off. Didn't think anything of it and when I went to pick it up I noticed cat litter sprinkled on my gear. Fearing the worst I slowly start to pull the gear out. Sure enough. It's confirmed. The damn cat pissed in it. I had cat pee on pretty much everything. This is my Kuiu gear that I used out west too. It's still warm so I've been hunting in it. I think a half dozen expletives ushered out of my mouth. The wife comes running down asking what's wrong and I immediately tell her I'm gonna kill the cat. She knew what had happened. Fired up the washer and before I know it she's grabbing my stuff that I blotted dry with a towel. It then dawned on me that she might be using regular detergent. Yup. Fresh scent ain't so fresh for hunting. So I rewashed it all in scent free but it still smells like fresh laundry. Luckily I don't smell cat pee on anything cause if I did I prolly would have popped the cat's neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me why I don't own a cat. I would be POed beyond belief if that happened to me. Good luck getting that smell out.


----------



## strawcat

River bottom the Erie tried are blown out probably won't be fishable until Monday


----------



## jtkratzer

avidarcher88pa said:


> Smoke it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


That's what's going on outside for tomorrow morning. Getting in a blind I haven't been in since 10/1. Been getting a lot of morning pictures there. Buck would be great, but I'll take the first decent doe unless I can see a buck trailing.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

avidarcher88pa said:


> Smoke it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


By smoke it,I meant the clothes. Just to clarify. Although smoked cat could be interesting.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

avidarcher88pa said:


> By smoke it,I meant the clothes. Just to clarify. Although smoked cat could be interesting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Duuuuude!!!!


----------



## strawcat

Nick this rain knocked down a ton of leaves but a lot of the oaks are still green in elk and McKean county


----------



## avidarcher88pa

nicko said:


> Duuuuude!!!!


Lol. Went back,read post and thought,I better clarity what I meant. The smoke smell would probably stick to clothes and cover any laundry scent. Lol

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Nephew killed his first deer, couldn't be prouder had my doubts he was even interested enough to go but he did great! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Tell the young man congrats!! That's awesome


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> Nephew killed his first deer, couldn't be prouder had my doubts he was even interested enough to go but he did great!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Way to go.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> Nephew killed his first deer, couldn't be prouder had my doubts he was even interested enough to go but he did great!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats! Local area?


----------



## Ebard22

River420Bottom said:


> Torn between what to do, head north for some steelhead and brown trout this weekend or sit it out tomorrow morning and hope the weather plays out


 
Not even gonna be worth it up here for steelhead this weekend. With all the rain we've had on the last 2 days it's gonna be like fishing in chocolate milk.


----------



## KMiha

TauntoHawk said:


> Nephew killed his first deer, couldn't be prouder had my doubts he was even interested enough to go but he did great!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats to your nephew. I got a 20guage savage last year. Those things are sweet shooters. Didn't shoot anything with it last year. Hopefully this year.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Congrats! Local area?


No north at my uncle's in Susquehanna county. He hunted maybe 15min after my talk about getting comfortable being uncomfortable in the rain this weekend lol

He made a great shot, I pulled some cams and have some nice deer no giants but some quality bucks. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

KMiha said:


> Congrats to your nephew. I got a 20guage savage last year. Those things are sweet shooters. Didn't shoot anything with it last year. Hopefully this year.


Guns brand new, he's the first left hander in the family so we picked him up a 7mm-08 which is a caliber I really like.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Tim Snyder said:


> shot this guy today in 4d mountains Bald eagle state forest


Great buck and great pic! Nice job.


----------



## Mathias

Way to go Taunto! Kids hooked now!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Congrats to the young hunter! Hoping my son can put one down this afternoon. Also hoping the ground blind didn't blow way!


----------



## jlh42581

Bald Eagle State Forest! I can't seem to find the buck, which page?

I took one step out back... Yeah no way I'm burning a spot on that. I might go hang a stand later this morning and scout a little once we get past any morning movement.

Should've stayed in bed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

The weatherman got it right this time. Steady wind and rain here. Still hoping for an afternoon sit .


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> The weatherman got it right this time. Steady wind and rain here. Still hoping for an afternoon sit .


Got the wind, but no rain. Saw one ready to cross the road onto the property on my driver over and saw two around 6:00.


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> The weatherman got it right this time. Steady wind and rain here. Still hoping for an afternoon sit .


Not stopping them on the game lands this morning for the opener of pheasant. Sounds like a war zone outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

KylePA said:


> Not stopping them on the game lands this morning for the opener of pheasant. Sounds like a war zone outside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are shooting those stocked birds as they run around on the ground like chickens. I used to love pheasant hunting back in the day when we had a sustainable population of them. 25 years ago you couldn't go in the woods and not hear a cockbird crow. Still a nice population of grouse a little north of here for wing shooting.


----------



## jlh42581

I've got a wicked grouse population at my house. If anyone has a dog I'll gladly show you where if you take me. I see no one hunting them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

jlh42581 said:


> I've got a wicked grouse population at my house. If anyone has a dog I'll gladly show you where if you take me. I see no one hunting them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Great news. I pick up my new puppy tomorrow. Time to get back into bird hunting again. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Anyone out there seeing anything? Since 6, it's only been squirrels and a cat.


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Great news. I pick up my new puppy tomorrow. Time to get back into bird hunting again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Let me know if you wanna go

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Will do 👍

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Here in Susquehanna County 3C we hav had very heavy wind and quite a bit of rain so far. I am getting pretty agitated being inside. I plan to get out around 2:00PM for an afternoon/evening hunt. I am not worried about getting wet, just a little concerned about the wind nocking a tree or limb/branch on my head. Hopefully the afternoon gives me some huntable weather, and hope to see some deer from my stand. Good luck and be safe fellow PA hunters.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

I am impatiently waiting here in the house myself waiting for yhe rain to stop. Have the same weather in Wyoming county. Really want to be out sitting in a tree.

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Great news. I pick up my new puppy tomorrow. Time to get back into bird hunting again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Our golden is 9 months old today. I know she isn't gun shy but she wants to run up to and jump on everybody she sees. I'm really going to have to pick and choose where and when I want to get her out. An early weekday morning might be a decent time since most people will be at work.

No hunting for me today. Our son is in the middle school band and he's in the homecoming parade and then we have the football game afterwards.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> The weatherman got it right this time. Steady wind and rain here. Still hoping for an afternoon sit .


I wound up hunting this morning. It barely rained. I was in a nice calm creek bottom. Zero deer. Not sure how successful I'm going to be in PA this year. Too many guys hunting too little property.

It's supposed to get windier later.


----------



## PABBD

That race has some serious elevation


----------



## bblue21

Done in Pa. Had this guy come past at 830am. He gave me a perfect broadside shot at 10yds. My elite impulse and grave digger broadheads did the job with a complete pass through. He made it 40 yards before I saw him pile up. Had a great hunt, saw 3 bucks and 2 does all in shooting range. Bitter sweet to be done already. But I am thankful.


----------



## jlh42581

Guy at the distributor told me a big buck was shot below my house on a massive lease. I have no idea who's lease it is, but it's a TON of land. Big buck is a relative term to each person.

Nice buck there! Bblue21

I built a stand I got for Christmas and promptly went out and hung it for the rutcation about to begin. Did something I've never done before, loctite on all the bolts. I wonder why I never thought to do it before. It was a cheap Dicks hang on. The damn cables are about a half inch to short. Thankfully I found a tree to make it work. I like how cheap those stands are but something like that makes me second guess buying more.



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats bblue


----------



## jfehr60

Figured I would post these here first. The straps and lone wolf foot rests have never been used. Had a lone wolf for a very short time and sold the climber before I even used these. Let me know then. Thanks guys! Make an offer. I have no use for them! 


Congrats to everyone who tagged out so far. Looks like it is getting interesting. Take care fellas


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Our golden is 9 months old today. I know she isn't gun shy but she wants to run up to and jump on everybody she sees. I'm really going to have to pick and choose where and when I want to get her out. An early weekday morning might be a decent time since most people will be at work.
> 
> No hunting for me today. Our son is in the middle school band and he's in the homecoming parade and then we have the football game afterwards.


Spring ford? Or Owen J? I know spring city sends kids to both.


----------



## nicko

KMiha said:


> Spring ford? Or Owen J? I know spring city sends kids to both.


Springford. Just got back a little while ago. Springford drubbed Owen J 58-0.


----------



## River420Bottom

Found out just before bow season this year that the land I grew up hunting, with the cabin I sat in as a little kid on the opening day with my cousin waiting for our Dads guns to go off, was put up for lease... Had to come together as a family and put our offer in, got the call yesterday that we got the lease and have full right to post "our" 260 acres.. words can't describe how I felt, this is the only place in PA I want to be in a tree when the temperatures drop, that being said I hiked in there this morning and had this guy come by and offer a perfect shot at 28 yards, barely made it over that distance to his final resting place. 29"/56# Monster 6 476gr Velocity w/ Spitfire Maxx. Thank the Lord and my grandfather's up above that I can still hunt this piece and call it ours. Our cabin may look like a ragged shack, but that shack has more memories I hold close to me than anywhere else... Privileged to take another great buck up on my mountain, had two good friends help with the recovery (.8miles in)


----------



## nicko

Congrats riverbottom. 

That camp cabin is the stuff that gives Pennsylvania deer hunting and deer camp such a rich and storied tradition and history. I'm sure what it lacks in creature comforts it more than makes up for in atmosphere, aura, and memories. Good to hear you were able to strike a deal to keep it as your spot.

Any pics you can share of the interior?


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks, really appreciate it.. I'll get some interior pictures tomorrow when we go down to finish posting it. The inside is much nicer than the out, doesn't take much though, has been shot up so many times over the 40 years it's been standing/rebuilt. Heated by a small cast wood burning stove, also for cooking.. spring that is piped down to get water.. sink, cabinets, and counter top in the back. Ive spent many nights in the fold down cots that are made out of old solid oak doors my pap got out of one of the numerous houses he worked on in New Florence. Im already planning on taking the first or second week of November next year annd staying in our cabin for my home base.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats riverbottom


----------



## TauntoHawk

Congrats river bottom and all those that got deer down. 

The wind and rain pelted me out of the bow stand today, since the freezers getting bare and my season will probably end soon with the birth of my second child so I broke out the smoke pole and still hunted logging roads. Had no problems finding deer bedded on wind sheltered side hills and shot a meat doe, put her down right in her bed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

Congrats river bottom that's gonna taste better than any steelhead


----------



## hobbs4421

Congrats guys! Some nice buck Riverbottom and bblue ! Some nice PA deer! I'm also feeling the bitter sweet feeling of being tagged up early. It doesn't usually happen to me, but no complaints here. I was able to put a nice doe in the freezer this evening with my Mathews Halon 6. 20 yard shot. I double lunged her and she went about 65 yards before she died. I could see blood shooting out both sides from the second I hit her until she hit the dirt! Great feeling. God has been good by putting some early deer meat in the freezer! Time to concentrate on sitting with my wife and helping her fill her tags. Today I bought her a new deer rifle. I got her a Ruger M77 308 with a 3-9 Nikon scope. She was really excited and is looking forward to the PA gun season.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Congratulations river bottom.


----------



## NEDYARB

Congrats river bottom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Congrats. I miss the cabin/camp feel to deer hunting I grew up with. I'm really tempted to buy a cabin with a little over 40 acres from a family friend to restart the tradition with my dad and brother in law. Only issue is it's only 40 acres and it's two hours away. I'd rather take the money and buy a piece of property more local and go from there.


----------



## baker2590

To add to the pa camp feelings. I grew up with having a camp in elk county that is 4hr from our home place and I miss having that camp. There is nothing like having 15 to 20 friends and family members in camp for gun season. We now go up and stay at a camp ground with two campers and six guys and hunt. We also look for ground to purchase and start a new camp to try and keep the tradions going. Good luck and congrats to all the guys and girls so far this year!


----------



## fap1800

Nice couple of bucks there, guys! Congrats!

I braved the gale force winds this afternoon and saw some good action. Grunted in a tight racked 8. Prolly just a two year old. Had a really wide 8 about 100 yards out. Had good mass, but not much time length. He looked mature and definitely wouldn't get a pass if he was in range. Just before dark I had a small 6 go under my stand, nose to the ground. I think we're just about there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker2590

Also not to just say rifle season witch we had the most hunters. I also had some of my most memorable hunts in fall turkey, and archery with my dad and uncle. As well as summer vacations that as we all know are the best and most memorable times.


----------



## River420Bottom

Really awesome to hear all these traditional PA hunting stories. Thanks for sharing and the congratulations, really means a lot, going to get some more pictures of it tomorrow


----------



## River420Bottom

hobbs4421 said:


> Congrats guys! Some nice buck Riverbottom and bblue ! Some nice PA deer! I'm also feeling the bitter sweet feeling of being tagged up early. It doesn't usually happen to me, but no complaints here. I was able to put a nice doe in the freezer this evening with my Mathews Halon 6. 20 yard shot. I double lunged her and she went about 65 yards before she died. I could see blood shooting out both sides from the second I hit her until she hit the dirt! Great feeling. God has been good by putting some early deer meat in the freezer! Time to concentrate on sitting with my wife and helping her fill her tags. Today I bought her a new deer rifle. I got her a Ruger M77 308 with a 3-9 Nikon scope. She was really excited and is looking forward to the PA gun season.


You've had a great year man can't ask for.much more, great buck and a good shot/recovery on a doe tonight, congrats!


----------



## smokin x's

Billy H said:


> They are shooting those stocked birds as they run around on the ground like chickens. I used to love pheasant hunting back in the day when we had a sustainable population of them. 25 years ago you couldn't go in the woods and not hear a cockbird crow. Still a nice population of grouse a little north of here for wing shooting.


Not exactly the case at the game lands I was at this morning. Birds were flying like crazy. It was the first time id been out in about 10 years and I had a blast. 

Me and a few buddies met a new guy this morning. Heck of a nice guy that just moved right down the street from my one buddy that was there this morning. He ran his dog with us for the first couple hours, an aging gordon. She was beautiful, and it was really cool watching her work. 

Nothing but respect out of every group we came across. My group ended up with 4 birds between the 4 of us. If we'd have paid a little more attention to the birds, and less time talking and joking around we would have limited out no problem. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNstalker

Great thread. This is my first season living and hunting in PA and I'm loving it.


----------



## j.d.m.

Not much action up in 3b. It was just miserable all day till about 4:00. I got out for the evening, but not up in a tree, way too windy for that. Saw 2 doe at last light, but that's it. Hoping Halloween scares them into moving more.


----------



## Bridger Bowhunt

A nice 6-point and a few does up and moving at 4:30 in 5D out of range had me looking forward to the rest of the evening but a dirtbike riding trespasser put a damper on that.


----------



## nicko

PSU!!! What a game.


----------



## Ebard22

still trying to wrap my head around it


----------



## Mathias

TNstalker said:


> Great thread. This is my first season living and hunting in PA and I'm loving it.


Where are you here in Pennsylvania?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Perfect morning on stand. Oh, wait, this is PA, so I am sitting on the couch.

Saw 2 doe last night in the howling winds, but no shot opportunity for my son.


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Perfect morning on stand. Oh, wait, this is PA, so I am sitting on the couch.
> 
> Saw 2 doe last night in the howling winds, but no shot opportunity for my son.


 I hear that,,,Need to take que from Pete and get a spot in Jersey. 

A fawn got road killed right in front of the house last night, it's sibling was in and out of the road in a panic. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about going down and cutting out those tender little back straps.


----------



## jacobh

Yep Perry I'm in Md sitting in my stand with my son. As nice as it is no movement yet


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Yep Perry I'm in Md sitting in my stand with my son. As nice as it is no movement yet


Good luck Scott!


----------



## tyepsu

nicko said:


> PSU!!! What a game.


And I decided to go to bed when OSU went up 19-7 in the 3rd quarter. I woke up this morning to come hunt Ohio and just figured I'd see how much PSU lost by and was pleasantly surprised to see they won. Wish the D line played that well every game.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Darrin


----------



## KylePA

Billy H said:


> I hear that,,,Need to take que from Pete and get a spot in Jersey.
> 
> A fawn got road killed right in front of the house last night, it's sibling was in and out of the road in a panic. I'd be lying if I said I didn't think about going down and cutting out those tender little back straps.


Sounds tasty, never like to see that happen though. I'm always worried about waking up to one laying in the front yard. This year I had one small buck end up getting hit out front in the end of June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Ebard22 said:


> still trying to wrap my head around it


Same here was fully expecting them to lose by 50. I really am not a James Franklin, fan but I guess this is going to quiet those looking for his head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Congrats to everyone that have filled their tags. I finally figured out where the big ten I had on camera has been hiding. The last picture or sighting I had from him was back when the pears were falling on our farm. I saw him yesterday and he is starting to hog the woods up with rubs and scrapes. I plan on discretely hanging a stand today on a trail between two thick bedding areas and also using my climber when the wind dictates. That will give me three stands along his travel loop when he starts moving and hope to have an encounter with him soon.


----------



## jtkratzer

I never turned the game on. Figured it would have been ugly, took my daughter out to an organized daddy daughter dinner date, met up with my wife and son for ice cream, caught the Flyers game from 2-2 to the finish.


----------



## Billy H

KylePA said:


> Same here was fully expecting them to lose by 50. I really am not a James Franklin, fan but I guess this is going to quiet those looking for his head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think his bacon is saved for now, not that it would break my heart if he moved on. I think the first series set the tone for the game. Was a great game.


----------



## jtkratzer

I'm surprised I didn't get drunk dialed by my parents. They have season tickets with a gang up there. They all take their motorhomes or campers up there Friday and stay through Sunday. I'm guessing it was fairly rowdy.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

TNstalker said:


> Great thread. This is my first season living and hunting in PA and I'm loving it.


welcome! where did you move from? I'm guessing Tennessee from your name? it must have been pretty bad to love it here. over crowded, 1 buck tag a year, brown and down mentality, no sunday hunting.


----------



## Octoberjohn

PaBone said:


> Congrats to everyone that have filled their tags. I finally figured out where the big ten I had on camera has been hiding. The last picture or sighting I had from him was back when the pears were falling on our farm. I saw him yesterday and he is starting to hog the woods up with rubs and scrapes. I plan on discretely hanging a stand today on a trail between two thick bedding areas and also using my climber when the wind dictates. That will give me three stands along his travel loop when he starts moving and hope to have an encounter with him soon.



I feel bad for this 10 point as I think his days are numbered if you are the one chasing after him! Good luck to you! Looking forward to some hero pics soon!


----------



## nicko

Got the dog out to try and get her some pheasant training on the local gamelands. Within 10 minutes, I heard one crow and I found it in the hedgerow. I led Maisy in but she could sense my excitement and thought I was playing with her. That's a puppy for you. She never even saw the bird. I saw another one that she never saw and the scent meant nothing to her. Finally saw one that pinned itself to the ground instead of running (gotta love stocked birds  ). It got up right in front of us and Maisy seemed like "eh". Ha ha! At least she wasn't scared. Small steps.


----------



## nick060200

We went out yesterday. Pheasant hunting was a bit tougher. High winds were making the birds flush wildly. I did manage 2 hens. But missed a hen and a cock bird with a shot that was straight above my head.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Got the dog out to try and get her some pheasant training on the local gamelands. Within 10 minutes, I heard one crow and I found it in the hedgerow. I led Maisy in but she could sense my excitement and thought I was playing with her. That's a puppy for you. She never even saw the bird. I saw another one that she never saw and the scent meant nothing to her. Finally saw one that pinned itself to the ground instead of running (gotta love stocked birds  ). It got up right in front of us and Maisy seemed like "eh". Ha ha! At least she wasn't scared. Small steps.


Stocked birds are almost silly. Had my kids out for a walk last week during the heat and they followed several for minutes at a time with it runnin down the middle of the vehicle-wide trail, never taking off. Never realized how inept they are for the wild. I miss the bird hunting days in Minnesota where the pheasants ran around like the squirrel populations. Used to see them going through the neighborhood yards.


----------



## Billy H

Long shot here but maybe someone that shot a bird could send a wing or two to Nicko to help train his dog. If not they sell them online. Fresh wings are a great way to acclimate a pup to what he is supposed to do.

When I trained my first retriever a friend sent some wings to me all the way from California. Big help in teaching her to find and fetch and not chew and play. Not that , that dog ever panned out to be a great retriever, she wasn't. Some dogs have it, some dogs don't.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I'm surprised I didn't get drunk dialed by my parents. They have season tickets with a gang up there. They all take their motorhomes or campers up there Friday and stay through Sunday. I'm guessing it was fairly rowdy.


The students were so bombed they could barely walk. Saw a kid walk in circles for thirty minutes before he barfed in the stadium.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Got the dog out to try and get her some pheasant training on the local gamelands. Within 10 minutes, I heard one crow and I found it in the hedgerow. I led Maisy in but she could sense my excitement and thought I was playing with her. That's a puppy for you. She never even saw the bird. I saw another one that she never saw and the scent meant nothing to her. Finally saw one that pinned itself to the ground instead of running (gotta love stocked birds  ). It got up right in front of us and Maisy seemed like "eh". Ha ha! At least she wasn't scared. Small steps.


Get yourself some chuckars and pull out the primary flight feathers. Plant them in high grass clumps in say a soccer field and walk her down wind. If you don't wanna deal with live birds, get one, kill it and freeze it whole.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> The students were so bombed they could barely walk. Saw a kid walk in circles for thirty minutes before he barfed in the stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Folks usually aren't that bad. Did see my mom do a cannonball intonanhit tub at the New Year's party they hosted a number of years ago. They had three kids by the time they were 27 and 30. They've resorted to college lifestyle, but with two solid incomes, no mortgage, and no college debt. They both ride Harleys (Harlies?) and eat and drink good stuff rather than dorm room Jose Cuervo and Ramen noodles. My wife and I have child care for the weekend after Thanksgiving to see a game with them.


----------



## Mathias

Homeward bound with our new girl. Spending the day tomorrow at our daughters farm in Virginia. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I may have pheasant wings for you, if you want.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick, I may have pheasant wings for you, if you want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new addition Matt. If I you have one to spare, great.


----------



## davydtune

Well what a weekend weather wise, lol! Got down to camp Thursday night and Friday comes and it just rains, and rains, and then comes the wind and more wind, lol! I was out out in the bulk of it Friday and Saturday, saw one small 4pt and nothing else  Oh well that be hunting


----------



## davydtune

Congrats to those who got it done!

Nice looking pup Mathias


----------



## Squirrel

Hunting in Ohio this morning I passed a little 4pt right under my stand, then at 9:15 I had a doe at 12 yards but my bad bicep decided it didn't want to work and I couldn't draw my 50lb bow  .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome weekend up at camp...if there was ever a bad news bears bunch in deer camp it would have been our bunch, but man we had fun. Came home with one doe off of the lease, should have had 3 as there were 4-misses:zip::zip::zip::zipone of the "missers" redeemed himself with a follow-up shot from his smoke stick)

I went out in the downpour by myself on Friday, 11-doe, two small buck and a giant black bear. None presented a shot, but it was pretty cool...the rain kept all the other fair weather folks (including my son) back at camp. My brother did sneak out to the ground blind for a bit, but he didn't see anything. This was on our property.

Saturday we headed to the lease, Ty and I say 16 deer, including two whopper buck and my cousin saw a different buck that he reports was the biggest mainframe buck he's seen in PA. I wasn't really hunting as much as I was trying to get Ty on a doe. He had a nic opportunity at one of the big buck, but we can't pull the trigger on that just yet. The one doe he was on, I told him to hold off while I made sure it didn't have spikes as the deer was huge, and there is a heavy-bodied buck running in that area didn't want a mistake kill.

I won't report on the misses other to say it was me or my son :wink:

Nick - I know you're heading up and let me tell you...it's close - all the buck we saw on our lease in Coudersport were on their feet in daylight hours, scrapes and rubs were opening overnight. Maybe you'll hit things just right.

Some of the scrapes that I passed on Sat, that weren't there on Friday....






There is something to be said about being in the BIG woods this time of year. The heavy rains had the woods dead silent and was able to move around relatively undetected...or so I like to think anyway.

Pops heading up on Saturday for a 7-12 days, a few of us will sneak up for a days here and there...

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

Just curious if anyone thinks these are the same deer from a shot in 2015 and one in 2016:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to say Justin - very possible...good luck getting after him - that's some motivation right there...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Octoberjohn said:


> I feel bad for this 10 point as I think his days are numbered if you are the one chasing after him! Good luck to you! Looking forward to some hero pics soon!


I agree...Bone tends to get his buck!

Good luck Bone!!!

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

Wondering about that thing on his sternum.


----------



## full moon64

how you guys think Halloween week into first week of November will be? Harrisburg area big woods


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> how you guys think Halloween week into first week of November will be? Harrisburg area big woods


Go for it, things are going to start to happen. That said my wife and I watched two 8 points a 6 and five doe all together eating acorns in a guys driveway tonight. They were all nice and calm. The one buck was a shooter. Too bad the owner of the property , really nice guy, does not allow hunting. 80 acres of prime for this area.


----------



## perryhunter4

jtkratzer said:


> Just curious if anyone thinks these are the same deer from a shot in 2015 and one in 2016:


I think they are.


----------



## full moon64

full moon64 said:


> how you guys think Halloween week into first week of November will be? Harrisburg area big woods


my vacation hope it gets cold


----------



## jlh42581

I think buck 1 is an offspring of big buck 2. Buck 2 looks like he has two years on the other.

The vacation time starts to roll this week and comes on full bore next Wednesday.

My buddy texted me about getting back to camp one more time. We will see.

The other private access I have is holding a pile of giants but I've only got unlimited access to 25 of the 800 acres.

I'm really interested in making my own scrape lure and just remembered my next door neighbor does euros frequently for others. Gonna have a talk with him soon about getting foreheads and preorbitals. Maybe he can get me some tarsals. I've got a few things I'd like to try other than a simple tincture. I'd love to get my hands on a few dozen tarsals and other glands. If I get the stuff it will be at least two years before I can even test it. I really think the urine is not the key.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

perryhunter4 said:


> I think they are.


Agreed


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the Potter update Joe. I think I'm getting up there at the right time this year. Looking forward to getting up there next Sunday and checking things out but not too in depth. I know where deer work through the timber off the edge of the 7 acre field and I won't hesitate to fill my doe tag on the first good sized doe that gives me a chance. I think I'm going to leave my fixedcstand where it is and earmark some trees for the climber. I want to limit my disturbance of the area to give me my best chance come Halloween morning.


----------



## jacobh

All bucks on my cam are still at night in 5c. Saw 25 does in 1 field tonight and not a buck in sight. I think down this way it's still a ways out


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I think buck 1 is an offspring of big buck 2. Buck 2 looks like he has two years on the other.
> 
> The vacation time starts to roll this week and comes on full bore next Wednesday.
> 
> My buddy texted me about getting back to camp one more time. We will see.
> 
> The other private access I have is holding a pile of giants but I've only got unlimited access to 25 of the 800 acres.
> 
> I'm really interested in making my own scrape lure and just remembered my next door neighbor does euros frequently for others. Gonna have a talk with him soon about getting foreheads and preorbitals. Maybe he can get me some tarsals. I've got a few things I'd like to try other than a simple tincture. I'd love to get my hands on a few dozen tarsals and other glands. If I get the stuff it will be at least two years before I can even test it. I really think the urine is not the key.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Top pic is from 2015, bottom is from 2016 if that changes your thought process. Those two are the biggest racks I've had on my sporadically run cameras in three seasons. Lots of bucks in the 5-7 point range and a few with really nice mass but busted up. 



jacobh said:


> All bucks on my cam are still at night in 5c. Saw 25 does in 1 field tonight and not a buck in sight. I think down this way it's still a ways out


Haven't seen a buck on his feet yet from the stand. Saw a shooter on Friday evening after the rain let up before it got dark, but it was really close to last light.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Top pic is from 2015, bottom is from 2016 if that changes your thought process. Those two are the biggest racks I've had on my sporadically run cameras in three seasons. Lots of bucks in the 5-7 point range and a few with really nice mass but busted up.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a buck on his feet yet from the stand. Saw a shooter on Friday evening after the rain let up before it got dark, but it was really close to last light.


I noticed that in the original post. The 2015 pic looks like a 2.5 but the second pic from 2016 that buck would've made tremendous gains. At 4.5 the skeletol system is pretty much full developed and more goes to rack. Hope that clarifies my thinking. He's also go that fatty brisket I see in older deer as a trait.

I'm not saying I'm right, just my thoughts.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

jtkratzer said:


> Just curious if anyone thinks these are the same deer from a shot in 2015 and one in 2016:


That's 100% the same deer. The eyes give him away


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> That's 100% the same deer. The eyes give him away


 HA HA HA He certainly does have the deer in the headlights look about him.:teeth:


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> I'm really interested in making my own scrape lure and just remembered my next door neighbor does euros frequently for others. Gonna have a talk with him soon about getting foreheads and preorbitals. Maybe he can get me some tarsals. I've got a few things I'd like to try other than a simple tincture. I'd love to get my hands on a few dozen tarsals and other glands. If I get the stuff it will be at least two years before I can even test it. I really think the urine is not the key.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ill still work on collecting glands and foreheads if you're still in for splitting the batch? Ill be able to get both buck and doe and can send them at the end of the season. 

Im with you, i dont think urine is the key. I think the preorbital and forehead scents on the branch are the ticket and interdigital and metatarsal scents are the ticket on the ground. 

Are you thinking of two seperate tinctures? Or one that can be used on both the branch and directly on the ground?

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> All bucks on my cam are still at night in 5c. Saw 25 does in 1 field tonight and not a buck in sight. I think down this way it's still a ways out


The young ones are cruising. Not sure where you are, but I'm in the Pipersville area. Yesterday I saw a young 8 trolling some does and small 6 with his nose to the ground. Had a real nice 8 out in the field but he may have been spooked with the wind whipping about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I noticed that in the original post. The 2015 pic looks like a 2.5 but the second pic from 2016 that buck would've made tremendous gains. At 4.5 the skeletol system is pretty much full developed and more goes to rack. Hope that clarifies my thinking. He's also go that fatty brisket I see in older deer as a trait.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm right, just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. That's the only picture I have of both of them. I killed an eight last year in between them on mass and overall antler size. He was estimated at 3.5. Maybe there are just decent genes and enough food to make that 2.5 year old a decent eight. I haven't killed many bucks and only two deer with the bow, just getting started in the last two-three years. I (mis)read somewhere the skeletal structure was done at 3.5. That's why I was thinking the first picture was at 3.5 and blew up with another year. I don't get enough pictures because of how infrequently I run the cameras and don't have enough experience to pick them out by pictures from year to year or from a previous year's sheds.


----------



## jlh42581

smokin x's said:


> Ill still work on collecting glands and foreheads if you're still in for splitting the batch? Ill be able to get both buck and doe and can send them at the end of the season.
> 
> Im with you, i dont think urine is the key. I think the preorbital and forehead scents on the branch are the ticket and interdigital and metatarsal scents are the ticket on the ground.
> 
> Are you thinking of two seperate tinctures? Or one that can be used on both the branch and directly on the ground?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I've got three separate lures in mind, one that's nothing like I see on the market. I'm interested for sure but it's gonna take some patience waiting for it to finish. I really need foreheads, preorbitals, tarsals, buck balls and anal glands.

Feel free to PM me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Gotcha. That's the only picture I have of both of them. I killed an eight last year in between them on mass and overall antler size. He was estimated at 3.5. Maybe there are just decent genes and enough food to make that 2.5 year old a decent eight. I haven't killed many bucks and only two deer with the bow, just getting started in the last two-three years. I (mis)read somewhere the skeletal structure was done at 3.5. That's why I was thinking the first picture was at 3.5 and blew up with another year. I don't get enough pictures because of how infrequently I run the cameras and don't have enough experience to pick them out by pictures from year to year or from a previous year's sheds.


I took in quite a bit of info trying to get a QDMA branch going. Unfortunately they didn't see eye to eye with what I wanted to do, I also couldn't form a membership base. I tried everything I could think of. With a young family, my time was too precious when people didn't want to even show up to an online meeting. I wanted to help the public land more than anything.

I think anyone middle age with children severely lacks time. If not, you're probably on the verge of being fired, divorced or both.

If you've shot bucks in 2 out of 3 years that's great success. I'm averaging a shot at a buck about every four. I set some high standards when I shot that six I posted earlier.

Btw... I shot that buck using scents!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Gotcha. That's the only picture I have of both of them. I killed an eight last year in between them on mass and overall antler size. He was estimated at 3.5. Maybe there are just decent genes and enough food to make that 2.5 year old a decent eight. I haven't killed many bucks and only two deer with the bow, just getting started in the last two-three years. I (mis)read somewhere the skeletal structure was done at 3.5. That's why I was thinking the first picture was at 3.5 and blew up with another year. I don't get enough pictures because of how infrequently I run the cameras and don't have enough experience to pick them out by pictures from year to year or from a previous year's sheds.


I think it's the same deer and he's 3.5 and 4.5 in the pics in my humble estimation. Good luck getting arrow in one side and out the other 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> I've got three separate lures in mind, one that's nothing like I see on the market. I'm interested for sure but it's gonna take some patience waiting for it to finish. I really need foreheads, preorbitals, tarsals, buck balls and anal glands.
> 
> Feel free to PM me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This intrigues me Ive been thinking of pre orbital stuff for a while and have had good success using tarsals cut off fresh buck kills. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> I took in quite a bit of info trying to get a QDMA branch going. Unfortunately they didn't see eye to eye with what I wanted to do, I also couldn't form a membership base. I tried everything I could think of. With a young family, my time was too precious when people didn't want to even show up to an online meeting. I wanted to help the public land more than anything.
> 
> I think anyone middle age with children severely lacks time. If not, you're probably on the verge of being fired, divorced or both.
> 
> If you've shot bucks in 2 out of 3 years that's great success. I'm averaging a shot at a buck about every four. I set some high standards when I shot that six I posted earlier.
> 
> Btw... I shot that buck using scents!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not exactly sure where youre located but id be more than happy to volunteer time for this cause, if distance isnt too great. 

I know, one guy is a drop in the bucket. Hard to believe guys cant even make time for online meetings. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

TauntoHawk said:


> This intrigues me Ive been thinking of pre orbital stuff for a while and have had good success using tarsals cut off fresh buck kills.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Same here. Been thinking about it for quite a few years, just didnt have the slightest clue on how to go about it. I like where hes going with this idea.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

smokin x's said:


> Same here. Been thinking about it for quite a few years, just didnt have the slightest clue on how to go about it. I like where hes going with this idea.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I got a buddy that does a lot of euro mounts for guys, would be a good way to get hands on buck pre orbitals

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

smokin x's said:


> Not exactly sure where youre located but id be more than happy to volunteer time for this cause, if distance isnt too great.
> 
> I know, one guy is a drop in the bucket. Hard to believe guys cant even make time for online meetings.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Very center of Centre County. I work in State College but live 40 mins north west.

A retired Forester has taken over as the president. No clue where I currently stands. All I know is they still list me as the president online, why I have no idea.

How about we do it like this guy's. Anyone who sends me glands can get in on this. I'll make one big batch of each scent and based on how much total yield of scent is and what you sent me, you'll get finished scents back. This comes with a disclaimer, i cannot guarantee you success with the scent. However one of these scents is not commercially available anywhere I know of. If you're interested send me a message and we will go from there. If I get the glands this winter there won't be anything to use until the fall of 2018! So you've got to have patience here. I will order the glass to return the scents in. You will get 100% ready to use stuff but this is really shooting from the hip at this point, fair warning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> Very center of Centre County. I work in State College but live 40 mins north west.
> 
> A retired Forester has taken over as the president. No clue where I currently stands. All I know is they still list me as the president online, why I have no idea.
> 
> How about we do it like this guy's. Anyone who sends me glands can get in on this. I'll make one big batch of each scent and based on how much total yield of scent is and what you sent me, you'll get finished scents back. This comes with a disclaimer, i cannot guarantee you success with the scent. However one of these scents is not commercially available anywhere I know of. If you're interested send me a message and we will go from there. If I get the glands this winter there won't be anything to use until the fall of 2018! So you've got to have patience here. I will order the glass to return the scents in. You will get 100% ready to use stuff but this is really shooting from the hip at this point, fair warning.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Youre a good bit north of me then, i live almost dead center of Adams county. 

The wait is understood on my end. Obviously theres no guarantee on anything. But real glands, from real wild-fair chase whitetails have got to make a more realistic product than synthetics or farmed animals. 

Im in, you've got a PM from me along with any and all glands I can acquire this year. Im stoked man, its a good thing you're doing here. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

smokin x's said:


> Youre a good bit north of me then, i live almost dead center of Adams county.
> 
> The wait is understood on my end. Obviously theres no guarantee on anything. But real glands, from real wild-fair chase whitetails have got to make a more realistic product than synthetics or farmed animals.
> 
> Im in, you've got a PM from me along with any and all glands I can acquire this year. Im stoked man, its a good thing you're doing here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I'm excited about it too, have been for awhile. I have pulled off a doe tarsal tincture. I plan to make some basic scents that should definitely work, but I also have a few wildcards. How else would I ever know if my theory holds if I never step out of what is known. I think a licking branch scent should be easy but I've got three other methods on my mind too. Nothing I'm buying is encouraging the deer to scrape the ground. They'll hit that licking branch all day. Preorbitals are priced like gold. I get it, you get very little but I think it has to be extremely cut, otherwise commercially you would need more parts than any one scent maker could obtain. There's another guy on here making scents and his licking branch scent is so popular and in such limited quantities they don't list it on their website for sale.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

I have not shot a buck with the bow in 5 years. Not that I haven't had tons of chances at smaller legal deer but 5 years ago I made the decision to hunt mature bucks only...man is it tough and they are smart. I'm in 4b and where I'm at it gets a decent amount of pressure. Now I've seen several 3 1/2 year olds and even some big 4 year olds from the stand just never worked in my favor. Well come Thursday I am off work for the rest of the season!!! Something's gotta give this year.

Congrats to all who have put some down. Keep at it guys the best part of the season seems to be coming fast. Lots of sightings in my area of younger bucks chasing but only a few big boys have hit the dirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

jtkratzer said:


> Just curious if anyone thinks these are the same deer from a shot in 2015 and one in 2016:


Looking at his markings on his left ear, ( the scalloped look of the dark hair), I'd say he is the same deer. Unless all deer ears look like that.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I took in quite a bit of info trying to get a QDMA branch going. Unfortunately they didn't see eye to eye with what I wanted to do, I also couldn't form a membership base. I tried everything I could think of. With a young family, my time was too precious when people didn't want to even show up to an online meeting. I wanted to help the public land more than anything.
> 
> I think anyone middle age with children severely lacks time. If not, you're probably on the verge of being fired, divorced or both.
> 
> If you've shot bucks in 2 out of 3 years that's great success. I'm averaging a shot at a buck about every four. I set some high standards when I shot that six I posted earlier.
> 
> Btw... I shot that buck using scents!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There are a lot of deer around, but I rarely see deer I'd guess at 4.5+. The bottom buck in the comparison shot is the biggest I've ever had on camera. My first buck with the bow last year was my first buck since I was in my teens. I didn't get a great education on hunting and scouting growing up, let alone playing the wind, etc. I did get the respect for wildlife and that there aren't many exceptions to the you eat what you shoot rule. I'm just constantly learning. College and time in the service cut into it a lot as well. For my own enjoyment and ability to really teach my children how to hunt, I'm working on it a lot. I felt really fortunate, lucky almost to have a chance at the buck I shot last year. First thing I've ever had mounted. It's motivating knowing there are more like it out there and I'm trying to speed up the education process to teach both of my younger brothers in law the little I do know. 

I find myself leaning toward not taking anything without four on one side unless it's a ridiculous six or seven. Won't shoot does with fawns tagging along. I want meat in the freezer, but I'd rather have consistent opportunities. No idea on my chances at seeing bucks like these year after year, but with the population what it is, I'm guessing a couple 3.5 year olds won't be unrealistic. Would love to even see a 4.5+ buck from the stand to know I got something right. 

I know what you mean about time. It's my busy season at work, give a weekend every month to the Marines, and I have a wife and two kids. Only saving grace is I'm self employed and control my schedule and how full it is. 

Either way, hoping to put another buck next to this one soon.


----------



## PaBone

I guess I should start hunting my rut funnels. I pulled a camera card yesterday on a main trail in the funnel and a crab claw ten has been through there everyday and once during daylight. Not the bigger ten I saw but a good 130's buck and he appears to be chasing does at night.


----------



## davydtune

That's cool you guys want to make your own lure :wink: I've never did a deer lure but I have made many trapping lures for fox, yotes, raccoon, mink, and beaver. It's not a fast process at all. I collect all the "ingredients" I need during the current season and than start "brewing" them late winter/early spring for the next season. Some sit even longer. I will say that deer seem to be very curious of muskrat musk


----------



## davydtune

I use these guys for my lure bases and any ingredients I can't get on my own. Definitely want to use a good glycerin and/or proplylene glycol as a base. Will keep your lure from freezing and will preserve it so it will last a bit longer 

https://www.hoosiertrappersupply.com/TrapsTrappingSupplies/tabid/70/categoryid/12/Default.aspx


----------



## arrowflinger73

Going to the stand after I drop my daughter at school hung a new set yesterday while I was doing so saw a couple young bucks cruising 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

This week I'll be lamenting that they moved the Fall back time for DST so late in the year. It's bad enough I can only hunt Saturdays on the weekends. . . but then now I can't hunt mornings before work until sometime in November. Used to love getting a couple hours in before work. Especially days like the next couple days when it's going to be pretty cool out there.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys.
We almost drilled a young buck out cruising last evening in Virginia. Thankfully he held in the left lane, I don't think the guy behind fared as well (nor the buck)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

davydtune said:


> I use these guys for my lure bases and any ingredients I can't get on my own. Definitely want to use a good glycerin and/or proplylene glycol as a base. Will keep your lure from freezing and will preserve it so it will last a bit longer
> 
> https://www.hoosiertrappersupply.com/TrapsTrappingSupplies/tabid/70/categoryid/12/Default.aspx


I need to age some before stopping it. I've got more glycerin than I know what to do with from trapping. Sold 99% of the trapping supplies because getting out to check traps every 24 hours is hard with my job and family. Sold a pile of nice mb550 four coils.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

All set up let's see some movement now good luck everyone that's out today

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

PaBone said:


> Congrats to everyone that have filled their tags. I finally figured out where the big ten I had on camera has been hiding. The last picture or sighting I had from him was back when the pears were falling on our farm. I saw him yesterday and he is starting to hog the woods up with rubs and scrapes. I plan on discretely hanging a stand today on a trail between two thick bedding areas and also using my climber when the wind dictates. That will give me three stands along his travel loop when he starts moving and hope to have an encounter with him soon.


Can't wait to see the pics Bone.

Congrats to all the successful hunters over the weekend!

I hunted Friday evening and Saturday afternoon/evening. Friday was miserable and humid. Didn't see a deer but I did see 2 foxes that have been frequenting my camera cards. I might purchase a fur bearer permit and shoot one this winter to get a nice tanned hide to hang in my mancave. Has anyone ever eaten a fox? 
Saturday I went to my sons football game in the rain and got out to my stand by 2:30 and it was still lightly raining. I took my time and scouted a bit for a good mock scrape location and set up 10 yards from an existing scrape the size of a small coffee table. This scrape had not been hit recently as it was filled with wet leaves, but it had a great licking branch. I put some pre-orbital on that and "scented up" my new scrape. Got up in the tree 15 yards down wind and was getting set up when a heard a loud doe bleat and saw the deer running west of me from south to north. I then turned to continue getting set-up and 40 yards down wind of me was a 2 yo 8 point with a nice tight rack and decent tine length. He was looking for the bleat and hung around for about a minute before he winded me and headed SE slipping away at a fast walk. I ended up seeing another small buck and 9 does total. All were skittish running around with the high winds. No shot opportunities were had. I hoped that the winds would die down a bit towards sunset but they seemed to pick up near dark. 

I'm getting out Tuesday and Friday this week but will not be able to get out Saturday as I had hoped.


----------



## dougell

It was way too windy and wet to sit up in a tree so we decided to take the rifle for a walk on a remote part of Boone mountain in Elk county.We still hunted the edges of some thick laurel patches and clearcuts hoping to catch one out feeding on the acorns that were littered all over the mountain.Around 1:00pm Jordan caught three doe out in front of us and made a nice offhand shot at about 65 yards.Not a bowkill but a cool hunt none the less.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to the young man again!!!


----------



## nicko

Doug, your son is a deer killing machine. Congratulations once again.


----------



## dougell

Thanks fellas.I planned on hitting it hard before work this week but I can't get motivated.It just isn't the same without him along.My personal desire to kill deer has taken a sharp downward spiral since he started hunting.


----------



## goathillinpa

I had 2 good bucks chasing a doe hard on Saturday evening in 2D. They came in from behind me and the biggest buck let out a roar that was extremely loud, what an awesome experience. No shot as they wouldn't slow down. Its Only going to get better from this point on going forward.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Button buck and young doe walked in 35 yds got windy so they bedded down

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Thanks fellas.I planned on hitting it hard before work this week but I can't get motivated.It just isn't the same without him along.My personal desire to kill deer has taken a sharp downward spiral since he started hunting.


I have run into the same 'lack of motivation' without one of my kids along.


----------



## davydtune

jlh42581 said:


> I need to age some before stopping it. I've got more glycerin than I know what to do with from trapping. Sold 99% of the trapping supplies because getting out to check traps every 24 hours is hard with my job and family. Sold a pile of nice mb550 four coils.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I hear ya. The kid graduated this year and things have slowed down a good bit at work. I'm hopping to really get at this winter and would like to run a line of 100 sets. Most years I can only run a couple dozen due to time restraints. How bad did you get nailed selling those MBs? At least they seem to hold value a little better than other brands and for a good reason :wink: They sure can take a beating. I've always been a Victor man but these yotes will straight destroy them as they come stock. I spend a good deal of time modifying and beefing them up but not sure it's worth the time when you can get those MBs already set all up. I do enjoy tricking out traps though. At the very least I need to get down to camp after the first of the year and run some serious cable restraints to try and cull these yotes back as they are thick down there.


----------



## rogersb

I went out to Punxsy again this weekend and had a blast. I saw 6-7 bucks. One may have been a repeat. 2 legal and one would have been shot if I had more light. He came in around 6:25 but didn't get into shooting distance until 6:35-6:40. It was too dark with the clouds to make an ethical shot. 

Got 3 more bucks on camera this weekend. Haven't hunted my own 7 acres yet, waiting until they get moving in daylight.


----------



## jlh42581

davydtune said:


> I hear ya. The kid graduated this year and things have slowed down a good bit at work. I'm hopping to really get at this winter and would like to run a line of 100 sets. Most years I can only run a couple dozen due to time restraints. How bad did you get nailed selling those MBs? At least they seem to hold value a little better than other brands and for a good reason :wink: They sure can take a beating. I've always been a Victor man but these yotes will straight destroy them as they come stock. I spend a good deal of time modifying and beefing them up but not sure it's worth the time when you can get those MBs already set all up. I do enjoy tricking out traps though. At the very least I need to get down to camp after the first of the year and run some serious cable restraints to try and cull these yotes back as they are thick down there.


I lost quite a bit of money on the deal. I wanted to sell it as one giant package and found a buyer but still had a significant loss.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

IF my boy ever shows interest I will probably start him with ***** or rats. If he wants to do predators I'd buy a small subset, something extremely manageable. If I live to see retirement id give it a run then too. We will see where trapping stands in thirty years.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

jlh42581 said:


> I lost quite a bit of money on the deal. I wanted to sell it as one giant package and found a buyer but still had a significant loss.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



That's how that usually works out


----------



## jlh42581

Well, my vacation got altered. My co-workers all called off Friday except for one. That single co-workers mother in law died Friday so that leaves no one working. I volunteered to rearrange my Friday to Tuesday of next week. Still have a half day Wednesday.

I work one day next week, Halloween and then two days the following week.. Tuesday and Wednesday. The rest is time to hunt!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well I managed to get the stars to align and got out for my first weekday hunt of the year... Got on stand on the corner of a green field with a perfect wind some nice big rubs as I walked in told me they are hitting the new seeding. My first glass around and there he is, just 97 yards away........ The not so elusive other hunters (womp womp). 

Farmer gives lots of guys the go ahead so more than likely the guy is fine to be here but that sure is frustrating. Another reminder why I just work hard all week and try and get to NY on the weekends when I can. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cousin had a decent 8 hold up at 60 yards tonight. He came over the ridge grunting, made a scrape and two rubs. Once he got that all out of his system in front of the 4 doe feeding within 15 yards of my cousin, he simply went to eating acorns and never approached the doe??

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It was way too windy and wet to sit up in a tree so we decided to take the rifle for a walk on a remote part of Boone mountain in Elk county.We still hunted the edges of some thick laurel patches and clearcuts hoping to catch one out feeding on the acorns that were littered all over the mountain.Around 1:00pm Jordan caught three doe out in front of us and made a nice offhand shot at about 65 yards.Not a bowkill but a cool hunt none the less.



What's he got there .308, .270?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Kimber Montanna in .308.I have it loaded with 130gr Barnes ttsx in front of a heavy load of varget.Pretty mild recoil even out of a 5.5lb gun.


----------



## rogersb

Got out on SGL after work. Had a doe and 2 fawns come in. Same spot as last week and had a doe and 2 fawns last week at the same time. 8,000 acres and I might have found a non pressured area where deer follow a pattern. 

Tomorrow will probably be my last sit on SGL, only private from here on out. I didn't secure my knife well enough tonight and it fell along the way. Hope to find it tomorrow or else someone is getting a $100 knife on me. I have others, but this was a Christmas present from me to me


----------



## jtkratzer

Collected my blind from the neighbor of one of my hunting spots. Apparently the wind took it. Better than it being stolen. Didn't think it would get loose with two stakes and being shielded by the woods.


----------



## Ryanp019

Corn just got cut today thank goodness. Sat the field edge and didn't see a deer. I'm sure that 25mph gust didn't help any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad is down hunting with his cousin's back were he grew up in PA. He was able to put 2 big does on the ground today. One this morning in the oaks and one this evening headed to a picked cornfield. He saw 3 small bucks 2 were legal but to small for him to shoot. His one cousin saw a decent 10pt that would score high 120's. My dad said he saw 11does and the 3 small bucks today, but pulled his cameras he put up a month ago and had some good bucks.


----------



## jlh42581

I talked to the wife about my vacation last night. She will have to take the boy and pick him up from school. She said "You better kill a deer" and she sounded fairly serious. Gonna have to make something happen.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I'm gunna hunt tomorrow morning till about noon. Myself and couple buds when spotting last night, buck activity was wayyy up. Saw some really nice buck on their feet with their nose to the ground. A few chasing real hard while most were just pushing does. Skipping Thursday due to rain then I'm on vacation till the end of the season. Getting excited!


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> I talked to the wife about my vacation last night. She will have to take the boy and pick him up from school. She said "You better kill a deer" and she sounded fairly serious. Gonna have to make something happen.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It's tough negotiating hunting time especially as the kids are getting older and more active in school and sport functions. When I tell my wife I passed up a 2 year old 8 pointer she has a hard time understanding why. I was watching a hunting show and acknowledged that I would pass up a real nice 125 inch 3 year old 8, that Melissa Bachman had passed on. She was in Iowa mind you. My wife said you better not pass a buck like that. It kind of made me second guess my mind set for the last couple years, but then I said "well in Iowa I wouldn't shoot that". You don't often see 125" 3 year olds in PA though.


----------



## Scotty C

Had a shooter (about 125 130") come straight to the tree yesterday morning. At 16 yards he turned to pass right in a shooting lane. He stopped and stood there for 2 minutes obstructed by some branches.. The wind shifted and was going right to him. He turned and walked directly away from me.. Only opportunity I had was at 45 yards and quartering away. Not a shot I wanted to take. Had a young 6 at 25 yards yesterday afternoon.
Deer are starting to move. Scrapes showing up all over the place.. Had a big boy on camera at 5:30 pm Sunday.


----------



## Scotty C

Here was my target buck this year.. There are bigger bucks on our farm but his character is what had me intrigued. A friend of my brothers who hunts on the neighboring farm shot him two weeks ago with his crossbow.
I had him at 40 yards 3 days earlier but it was at last light. 
He broke off one of his beams since i got pics on my cam. 
I got to see him in person after he was killed. Ill see if I have a pic


----------



## Scotty C

He broke off one of his main beams and didn't look quit as impressive after he shed his velvet. 
I'm actually glad hes out of the gene pool now lol!!


----------



## jacobh

Cool buck. I killed one with a 2nd main beam a few years back and he too broke it off. Still a awesome buck regardless


----------



## Mathias

Arriving home near noon. May hit the tree today, very anxious to do so after catching up on my reading here.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> It's tough negotiating hunting time especially as the kids are getting older and more active in school and sport functions. When I tell my wife I passed up a 2 year old 8 pointer she has a hard time understanding why. I was watching a hunting show and acknowledged that I would pass up a real nice 125 inch 3 year old 8, that Melissa Bachman had passed on. She was in Iowa mind you. My wife said you better not pass a buck like that. It kind of made me second guess my mind set for the last couple years, but then I said "well in Iowa I wouldn't shoot that". You don't often see 125" 3 year olds in PA though.


"Did you see anything"... No I didn't, it's really tough this year  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Thankfully I've heard the words "why would you shoot that little buck" come out of her mouth and she doesn't hunt.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Scotty C said:


> View attachment 4981577
> 
> 
> He broke off one of his main beams and didn't look quit as impressive after he shed his velvet.
> I'm actually glad hes out of the gene pool now lol!!


His rack is backwards lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> His rack is backwards lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


yes it is lol!!
Hes one ugly buck!!


----------



## nicko

This is the first year since I got back into bowhunting that I'm not itching to get in a tree every day I can. Between our son's schedule, our new pup, work, redoing our kitchen, and just letting this elbow tendonitis calm down, I've just go so many other things drawing my attention. I'm really looking forward to heading up to Potter next week for my bowhunting trip. No cell reception on the lease either which I love. It's good to just get completely disconnected from everything where the only thing that will matter from sunup to sundown is hunting and getting on deer.

My wife said if I were to get a buck and a doe up there, I'd have no need to go back up for our gun hunting trip in December. With that in mind, if I drop a doe next week, the buck is gonna have to be a slammer because I love that gun trip.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Well I managed to get the stars to align and got out for my first weekday hunt of the year... Got on stand on the corner of a green field with a perfect wind some nice big rubs as I walked in told me they are hitting the new seeding. My first glass around and there he is, just 97 yards away........ The not so elusive other hunters (womp womp).
> 
> Farmer gives lots of guys the go ahead so more than likely the guy is fine to be here but that sure is frustrating. Another reminder why I just work hard all week and try and get to NY on the weekends when I can.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling. The farm I hunt at the owner lets others hunt as well. Was there last week and sitting in the stand waiting for the deer to come out of the thick bedding right against the field like they do every night and 15 minutes before end of shooting out walks another hunter, no orange on, right out of the bedding area. I have had to track deer in there after a shot and can tell you there is no way to set up in there without blowing everything out.....made me a little upset. Tried to find him to introduce myself and maybe coordinate our hunting but he got out of there fast. So I feel your pain.


----------



## Scotty C

I call this buck Olaf..
Looks like his left side melted lol!!
I saw him from 30 yards before the season.
Hes impressive even with the messed up left side


----------



## Scotty C

nicko said:


> This is the first year since I got back into bowhunting that I'm not itching to get in a tree every day I can. Between our son's schedule, our new pup, work, redoing our kitchen, and just letting this elbow tendonitis calm down, I've just go so many other things drawing my attention. I'm really looking forward to heading up to Potter next week for my bowhunting trip. No cell reception on the lease either which I love. It's good to just get completely disconnected from everything where the only thing that will matter from sunup to sundown is hunting and getting on deer.
> 
> My wife said if I were to get a buck and a doe up there, I'd have no need to go back up for our gun hunting trip in December. With that in mind, if I drop a doe next week, the buck is gonna have to be a slammer because I love that gun trip.


Used to go up to Germania for bear hunting and a few times for deer season. 
My buddies father in law used to have a cabin on Crippen Run Road. 
Wonder if the Germania Hotel is still open?
Had some fun up there for many years.


----------



## westalbany54

Do kids in schools still get opening day off?


----------



## Scotty C

westalbany54 said:


> Do kids in schools still get opening day off?


They do around here.


----------



## nicko

westalbany54 said:


> Do kids in schools still get opening day off?


Maybe in upstate PA. Not so much down here in the southeast corner of the state. If a school is closed down here, it's just part of the Thanksgiving break and not by design for opening day of gun season.


----------



## jlh42581

They dont in our area.


----------



## KylePA

I haven't been in the stand since October 11th when I shot my buck. Starting to get the itch again. Been shooting my new Synergy most mornings before work and have her dialed in. I'm thinking this weekend I might make a quick trip up to the family cabin in 3B to break her in.


----------



## jlh42581

I haven't gotten in a stand since the first Tuesday lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRex18

Anyone out?


----------



## Mathias

TRex18 said:


> Anyone out?


Heading out shortly. It's a bit breezy but…...


----------



## Matt Musto

TRex18 said:


> Anyone out?


Hopefully in my tree by 4:30. Gotta take what I can get time wise.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Heading out shortly. It's a bit breezy but…...


.....the temps feel so nice! Good luck! I will be getting out tomorrow....to many deliverables today at work.


----------



## nicko

I've got my kitchen floor ripped apart. No hunting for me.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jason03

this may have already been discussed but i didnt have time to go through all the threads or posts,potential new state record killed in blair county on state game lands,it sounded pretty legit,whats the scoop??


----------



## nick060200

im gonna try calling tommmrow morning. im hesitant to use a rattle bag, i've read of mostly smallerish bucks that come into that. so im thinking some grunts and i have an old primos doe can bleat. what do you guys think? im pretty green when it comes to calling.


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> im gonna try calling tommmrow morning. im hesitant to use a rattle bag, i've read of mostly smallerish bucks that come into that. so im thinking some grunts and i have an old primos doe can bleat. what do you guys think? im pretty green when it comes to calling.


I am far from an expert on rattling. I also am going to do a little bit of it in the next week or so. My plan is to sit tight early morning and maybe hit the antlers very sparingly after a few hours if I see zero deer movement. If I see some action the antlers will stay on the hook.


----------



## KMiha

nick060200 said:


> im gonna try calling tommmrow morning. im hesitant to use a rattle bag, i've read of mostly smallerish bucks that come into that. so im thinking some grunts and i have an old primos doe can bleat. what do you guys think? im pretty green when it comes to calling.


I've only rattled at what I would call three mature deer. I've had a 130ish 8 point that came running into my rattle bag. Let out a grunt, he stopped out in a basin and looked, then kept walking away. Let out a couple grunts followed by the rattle bag, he came running into the woods to check out the action. I missed at 35 yards, better than wounding him. I've also grunted, then rattled, and had a buck immediately turn and walk the other way after the rattling. The other one seemed curious, stood and stared about 100 yards away, and then just went about his business, feeding, bedding down, then chasing a smaller buck around a little later. The smaller, younger ones seemed a little more intrigued by the grunting and rattling than the older ones, except that one 8 point.


----------



## jlh42581

My most productive call by any means on any deer is the snort wheeze. Ive seen it work even on doe's. I just use my mouth.


----------



## dougell

My favorite grunt call is the extinguisher and the original true talker.By far the most dramatic results I've had is with the original primos can.It doesn't work every time you use it but I've called in dozens of deer with that,many of them from calling blind.


----------



## Missions95

Schuylkill Co public land








Found 2 fresh rubs on the way in. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike717

I have blind called in dozens of bucks ( probably over a 100 ) over the years and the best time to call is right at first light and about 30 minutes prior to dark. I actually discovered my most successful tactic by accident. For safety concerns for myself and my bow I started tossing my antlers far enough away from my tree instead of lowering them to the ground with my bow so I wouldn't land on them if I fell climbing down after my last calling sequence about 30 minutes prior to climbing down. You wouldn't believe me if I told you how many bucks have come running in esp. During the eve. hunts. After I realized that it wasn't my last sequence but tossing the horns out of the tree that was bringing in these bucks I started throwing them against nearby trees and letting them bounce their way to the ground ( the louder the better and a set of 135 inch antlers tied together causes a lot of ruckus) and it started working even better.


----------



## Pike717

dougell said:


> My favorite grunt call is the extinguisher and the original true talker.By far the most dramatic results I've had is with the original primos can.It doesn't work every time you use it but I've called in dozens of deer with that,many of them from calling blind.


The original True Talker was the best grunt tube ever made!! I use to go to the Harrisburg Sportsmans show every yr just to buy a new True Talker.


----------



## Mr. October

Pike717 said:


> The original True Talker was the best grunt tube ever made!! I use to go to the Harrisburg Sportsmans show every yr just to buy a new True Talker.


I still have, use, and kill a lot of deer with my original True Talker


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Pike717 said:


> I have blind called in dozens of bucks ( probably over a 100 ) over the years and the best time to call is right at first light and about 30 minutes prior to dark. I actually discovered my most successful tactic by accident. For safety concerns for myself and my bow I started tossing my antlers far enough away from my tree instead of lowering them to the ground with my bow so I wouldn't land on them if I fell climbing down after my last calling sequence about 30 minutes prior to climbing down. You wouldn't believe me if I told you how many bucks have come running in esp. During the eve. hunts. After I realized that it wasn't my last sequence but tossing the horns out of the tree that was bringing in these bucks I started throwing them against nearby trees and letting them bounce their way to the ground ( the louder the better and a set of 135 inch antlers tied together causes a lot of ruckus) and it started working even better.


That's a great tip! I have tried to rattle now for many years and have gotten to the piont that I don't even try anymore because it has never worked for me. If you think that throwing them down is the key then why don't you tie a rope to them and keep thowing them down and bringing them back up again?


----------



## smokin x's

I was out tonight after work on a private farm I gained permission to late this past summer.

Had a mature 4 point (3 on the right side and a 12ish inch long spike growing straight up on the left) come through at 5:30. He looked like he was searching. Steady walk like he had somewhere to be, the only time he stopped was at a scrape 40yds from my stand on the edge of a wooded draw and standing corn. 

About 6:20 a young spike came through. Looked like he has potential to be something in 3 or so years. His spikes looked like the main beams on a mature buck, came up and out past his ears and ran nearly out to the tip of his nose. Theres no way he was older than 1.5. He had that tell tale awkwardly disproportionate body. He checked out the scrape but didnt spend much time there at all. Just kind of wondered aimlessly through. 

It was my third time out on this property, first two times produced only does. This weather has things ramping up. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## savageone

I haven't hunted in the morning yet this season, what time should I be in the stand tomorrow morning?


----------



## nicko

I still use the original Tru Talker. A very versatile call that allows you to make fawn bleats up to bucks. I had my best calling results when I pulled some dead branches up to the stand with me. Break a branch, wait a few seconds, and make a blest or grunt. I liked adding a breaking branch in either before or after the deer call. It adds a nice realistic sound and it sounds natural. A grunt out of nowhere for a deer within earshot could set them on edge and send them the other way.


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


i like to see those type of pics


----------



## smokin x's

savageone said:


> I haven't hunted in the morning yet this season, what time should I be in the stand tomorrow morning?


The saturday before last I was on stand and settled down by 5:45 in south central. That was a little late for my liking. Would of rather been in and ready 15-20 mins before that. But its barely light enough to see around 7 now so I think 5:45 would be good. 

Its gonna get chilly in the morning. Wish I could be hunting tomorrow, conditions look good. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

smokin x's said:


> The saturday before last I was on stand and settled down by 5:45 in south central. That was a little late for my liking. Would of rather been in and ready 15-20 mins before that. But its barely light enough to see around 7 now so I think 5:45 would be good.
> 
> Its gonna get chilly in the morning. Wish I could be hunting tomorrow, conditions look good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing. Only gonna be able to get in the stand the first 2 hours of daylight. But some time is better than no time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> My most productive call by any means on any deer is the snort wheeze. Ive seen it work even on doe's. I just use my mouth.


I agree. Killed an 8 last year in IL using the snort wheeze. Brought him right in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Hopefully the cold morning will have them on the move. I decided to take some PTO and hunt tomorrow. First sit of the season.


----------



## Momentum man

Sat from 2 till dark here in tioga state forest. All I saw was a black squirrel. I tried a new area only to find out that it was logged and I was already too far in to turn around. Trying to stay out of my good spots till things pick up.


----------



## rogersb

Last night was my last sit on SGL. Saw 2 doe. I'm 50% for seeing deer on public land and 80% on private. I took Friday off to hunt out in Punxsy. Hopefully this weekend I can see one with light left to shoot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's a good looking morning boys....have I shared how much I love my HBS???? Merino wool layer topped with 300 wt polar fleece (mid-weight). Be slipping into my suit, 20' up in about 10-mins...









Joe


----------



## 138104

29 degrees in my neck of the woods. Overslept, but only a 5 minute walk from my door to stand. Good luck to those who are getting out!


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck to Joe and anyone else who is out this morning!
Be safe, shoot straight (Joe) . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I'm out of work at noon today. It's not a great wind this evening. I'm taking a climber and going into the scrape area if that forecast holds.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaHick

jason03 said:


> this may have already been discussed but i didnt have time to go through all the threads or posts,potential new state record killed in blair county on state game lands,it sounded pretty legit,whats the scoop??


I'm here looking for the same answer. But I still don't know if it's true yet. I do know thought that the deer farm near there had a few get loose. N this may be offspring from those deer. If it's true even.


----------



## Billy H

Feels right out here this morning. Hope to see some movement.


----------



## NEDYARB

My vacation starts next week, and of course the temps are going to soar. Ugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Got settled in my stand last night right at 4:30 as planned. Saw deer right away. 10 minutes Later a few does came running across the tracks and milled around some thick cover 35 yards away, keeping an eye on their back trail. As suspected a 2 year old 8 point was following them. He climbed up the RxR bed and then stiff legged, side-walked towards them and busted them up. He seemed like he wanted to fight them more then show them the love ha ha. I had him broadside for 30 seconds right at 30 yards but was not going to shoot him. He had about 80 inches of horn but a neat high frame. Ended up seeing 10 does total and almost dropped the hammer on one right at 6:05 until i noticed the two lines of faint spots running down either side of her spine. Being less meat and the 1/2 mile drag uphill I passed. 

Hoping to get out Friday again then Tuesday next week before the cock changes and after work hunts are out.


----------



## jlh42581

They're moving boys, I'm driving through the state forest. Everything is frosty.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sitting close to home hoping to see the freak or the other brute. Nothing but squirrel and song birds thus far....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I've seen 9 in 5 different places

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Small 6 just walked through at 15 yards


----------



## jacobh

Good luck guys


----------



## KMiha

Good luck to everyone out.


----------



## Billy H

Some chasing going on at the bottom of the hill below me. Hoping whatever it is comes up here.


----------



## Billy H

The little 6 is back. Made a beeline to where the chasing was going on.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> They're moving boys, I'm driving through the state forest. Everything is frosty.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


*Sigh*. Stupid job.


----------



## Mr. October

NEDYARB said:


> My vacation starts next week, and of course the temps are going to soar. Ugh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't look that bad. I see one day next week in the high 60s. Not like last year when it was cold on Halloween and then we were up into the mid-70s through December.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody out today. Seems like great morning to be out. Today/tomorrow should mark the uptick in pre-rut activity.


----------



## nicko

Anybody have a fall foliage update for Potter county? I'm expecting that most of the leaves are stripped at this point.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Anybody have a fall foliage update for Potter county? I'm expecting that most of the leaves are stripped at this point.


I'm about an hour south. You'd be amazed the amount still up. A good bit fell with that heavy rain but it's far from bare.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Susquehanna county just 2mi from the NY boarder this past weekend leaves were still almost all on, colors changed but still hanging on visibility was tight still.


----------



## PSU Joe

Woohoo afternoon meeting just got canceled so can get out and hunt tonight. Good luck to all those out this morning. Boy did it feel like deer hunting this morning walking the dogs. Be safe.


----------



## 138104

This spike has been harrassing me since 7:15. He was with 2 others and they went a different way.

Crap...buck grunting....


----------



## River420Bottom

Looks like the action is really picking up, good luck everyone


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Anybody have a fall foliage update for Potter county? I'm expecting that most of the leaves are stripped at this point.


A LOT more than you would think are still holding on. Last week's storms knocked a bunch down and looks like bad weather rolling in again this weekend, with a little warm up to follow. The wind, rain, and temp changes will surely knock some more down. Again don't forget to check out the Dwight Creek area, gate just off the road, same combo as the upper gate. You will think you walked into buck heaven if you explore the S side of the creek, littered with crab apples, which are still falling.

When are you leaving again?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> only a 5 minute walk from my door to stand


Jealous beyond belief - 45-minute ride only to get changed in the parking lot of a Wawa, finish the next ten minute ride into the property, then 1/2-mile hike to the stand...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> Jealous beyond belief - 45-minute ride only to get changed in the parking lot of a Wawa, finish the next ten minute ride into the property, then 1/2-mile hike to the stand...
> 
> Joe


Any action yet this am Joe? I saw a few out this morning on my 4 mile drive to work. Looking forward to my sit this afternoon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Any action yet this am Joe? I saw a few out this morning on my 4 mile drive to work. Looking forward to my sit this afternoon.


First skunk of the year....I consider a skunked sit one where no deer passed in range and that happened today. I did see "stupid-horn" and the "devil-spike" again, they were chasing the same few doe all over the oak ridge above me. I was hoping all of that commotion would wrassle something up from the bottom to investigate, but no such luck. Not a bad morning by any stretch, but nothing passed within range to give me a shot. 

Have I mentioned how much I love my HBS....slipped out of my HBS and into my Brooks Brothers for a 10:45 AM meeting. Thing has completely changed how I hunt in cold weather. I have run out on my lunch break with just my HBS, license, and bow...didn't even have my boots:mg:hustle to the stand for a brief mid-day sit....can't get them if you're not there...

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Oh boy  The rare wind from the east here, I have a killer stand for that and hopefully a date with a brutus :wink: I'm outa here!


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> First skunk of the year....I consider a skunked sit one where no deer passed in range and that happened today. I did see "stupid-horn" and the "devil-spike" again, they were chasing the same few doe all over the oak ridge above me. I was hoping all of that commotion would wrassle something up from the bottom to investigate, but no such luck. Not a bad morning by any stretch, but nothing passed within range to give me a shot.
> 
> Have I mentioned how much I love my HBS....slipped out of my HBS and into my Brooks Brothers for a 10:45 AM meeting. Thing has completely changed how I hunt in cold weather. I have run out on my lunch break with just my HBS, license, and bow...didn't even have my boots:mg:hustle to the stand for a brief mid-day sit....can't get them if you're not there...
> 
> Joe


Thats pretty cool, I have an IWOM that was given to me but i haven't used it yet. Looking forward to it though


----------



## vonfoust

My first morning sit of the year and 6 doe and 2 small bucks. Neither buck so much as glanced at my can calling.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My assistant's father just her to share he shot "a big six-point". He is 70-years old and hasn't shot a buck in the last 8-years. He is hunting in Potter Co., off of Shin Hollow road, just South of Galeton. He said it was the 4th buck he saw this morning and shot it with his crossbow as he was walking back to camp. It literally ran to within 25 yards of him before the buck realized he was walking up the trail. 

Sounds like it has started in Potter....

Joe


----------



## SwitchbckXT

In southeast York co it was calm, beautiful and 27 degrees. Watched a young 6 chase a doe back and forth all morning long. The poor girl was exhausted. I've never seen them run back and forth like that before. She literally would run 150yds to the right, then turn and run straight back across the creek about 150 yds. Then do it over again. This went on for an hour and a half. That's the first young buck I have seen chasing hard 

Good luck to all getting out in the next day or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Bout to head out of work, let the dogs out, grab my stuff and head to the woods. Going to a spot I have hunted twice, seen 12 and 8 doe respectively and killed one and missed one. Hoping with the high doe population and the weather today I might get lucky. Haven't seen a buck from the stand since September. Good luck to everyone out now and later today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt - keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## zsco77yz

My morning was very uneventful. Weather and wind were perfect for a spot I have consistently seen deer in. Had to get outta the stand at 9:30 to make it to class. Gathered my things and send my bow down. As I'm removing the hooks from the tree that I hang my bow on, here comes an 8. Pretty much sums up my season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I was supposed to leave at noon. Just left, get to the truck, forgot my clothes bag at home. Gotta drive 45 mins to get clothes to drive 30 to where I intend to hunt, yay

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Anyone hunting don't let that wind fool you. It's going to switch at prime time to an East.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

jlh42581 said:


> Anyone hunting don't let that wind fool you. It's going to switch at prime time to an East.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I just saw that. About to leave for my 45 min drive to my hunting spot. May have to switch locations.


----------



## jlh42581

PSU Joe said:


> I just saw that. About to leave for my 45 min drive to my hunting spot. May have to switch locations.


I'm pulling in to the driveway to get dressed then I'm going to an East stand.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Yesterday was a bit nuts. Got the sticks on the tree and up into the saddle at 3:50. This is the stand where I missed a doe on the 12th. Hadn't been on the property since. Deer I had been seeing came out of the thick stuff off their travel route in a different spot around 4:15-4:20. They were about 70 yards away and crossed a marshy area heading to the creek on the property. Figured the six doe and two fawns were going to get a drink and mosey up the hill on the other side of the road. They ended up working their way back directly to my tree, feeding at/around/under it. There was a particular doe, that while she was "with" the group of eight, kept a little distance and the two fawns had nothing to do with her. The mama dukes of the group was pretty evident as well based on her size and constant scanning. It was either her or the loner, but with all of the eyes, I just couldn't get drawn on either. Then a group of six comes out of the normal spot I saw deer the previous two times at this property. Now I have deer under me and behind me. Then, about 6-8 more deer come off the hill about 150 yards away. They're coming from a bedding area and traveling past a spot where I killed deer each of the last two years from the ground. That's about 20 +/-, can't see any racks with the little bit of moving I can do. The original eight start meandering back out in the marshy area, minus the loner. She's been eyeballing up the hill and I think me for about 90 minutes. Painful to have to hold still for that long. She starts working her way uphill and around the stand, passed by at about 5-7 yards, picked up her pace and stopped at about 25 yards. I was able to draw, but as I'm getting into the shot and on the peep, I don't know if it was my face mask or what, but the thumb trigger let loose before I was on her. Arrow flights about 15' to her right, glowing nock just sitting there. She takes a couple of steps and looks around. The original seven and the group from the bedding area are about 70-100 yards away, which is what allowed me to draw in the first place. The other six that came out second, they have walked into a stand of pines behind the doe I was going to shoot. Now everyone is on alert. I reach slowly around the back of the tree for an arrow. The group at 70-100 yards away let out at least three snorts. The doe I'm looking to shoot is looking around, almost confused looking like what's all the fuss about? I get the second arrow nocked, she starts walking back to the shooting lane like she's going to check out the arrow. At 6:00, I shot her, somewhere between 25-30 yards. She headed off into the stand of pines. I was going to get down at 6:30 and go get her. 6:20, another six deer come out. They head down to the marsh behind me at the bottom of the hill. A fawn is out there running around like a scene from Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer, the old Claymation movie. Brother in law walks back the lane at 6:45 and the deer casually head out of there. I get down and John Wert from Lancaster Archery (new neighbor) meets us there at the tree. We start tracking the blood and after 30 minutes, spot what we think is her bedded down, but head moving up and down. We backed out and gave her another hour. Picked up the blood and started running out of flashlight battery around 11:00. Pretty miserable to come home without your deer knowing it's still out there without knowing it's dead. Sucked getting cleaned up and in bed. Kind of felt defeated and honestly, just felt bad for the deer that it's death wasn't as quick as possible.

Went back in after dropping my son off at preschool and started around 8:30. She crossed the same creek twice, found the blood trail on the other side both times. Took a lot of patience and tedious scanning for blood, especially with all of the leaves dropping after the frost last night. It was a challenging blood trail to track for my first one. Only the third deer I've shot with the bow, and as much as I felt bad about long the track was, it was rewarding to find her. I wasn't giving up on her until I ran out of blood or found her. After the second creek crossing, I had really good blood at the creek, but lost it from there. Just started covering the surrounding area and came across her bed and a good blood pool. She got up once and the blood was heavy on the tall, brown grass. She was about 15 yards from that bed. A little over 5.5 hours of tracking blood.

Got her dropped off at the butcher and in the cooler. Also rewarding to shoot the doe who was eyeballing me the most, even though I was about 22-24' off the ground. She was a good sized doe that wouldn't fit in the truck bed sideways. Part of her snout and backside hung off either end of the tailgate.

Can't thank John enough for the advice, tips, and teaching last night. We continued to text this morning about it as I was searching on my own and he was in a stand hunting himself. It certainly was easier to follow the blood trail with one guy standing on the last blood and two looking for the next blood. By myself, I laid my had at the last blood and when I found the next, just moved the hat forward.

Glad to have a tag filled. Still have a doe tag for 4C and the buck tag. Probably going to take today off, as much as I'd like to get out there again, but I should help my wife get some work done around the house and look at Friday and Saturday for the next sits.


----------



## skinner2

I had a pretty good sit this morning even though I didn't shoot anything. I saw 3 different bucks , a little spike.a four point and then he was either a 6 point or small 8. I also heard a buck chasing some does but never laid eyes on him. I heard the chasing going on and a couple doe come busting out of the thick stuff but he never came out. I also saw +/- 15 doe as well. Looks like things are starting to pick up around here.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Yesterday was a bit nuts. Got the sticks on the tree and up into the saddle at 3:50. This is the stand where I missed a doe on the 12th. Hadn't been on the property since. Deer I had been seeing came out of the thick stuff off their travel route in a different spot around 4:15-4:20. They were about 70 yards away and crossed a marshy area heading to the creek on the property. Figured the six doe and two fawns were going to get a drink and mosey up the hill on the other side of the road. They ended up working their way back directly to my tree, feeding at/around/under it. There was a particular doe, that while she was "with" the group of eight, kept a little distance and the two fawns had nothing to do with her. The mama dukes of the group was pretty evident as well based on her size and constant scanning. It was either her or the loner, but with all of the eyes, I just couldn't get drawn on either. Then a group of six comes out of the normal spot I saw deer the previous two times at this property. Now I have deer under me and behind me. Then, about 6-8 more deer come off the hill about 150 yards away. They're coming from a bedding area and traveling past a spot where I killed deer each of the last two years from the ground. That's about 20 +/-, can't see any racks with the little bit of moving I can do. The original eight start meandering back out in the marshy area, minus the loner. She's been eyeballing up the hill and I think me for about 90 minutes. Painful to have to hold still for that long. She starts working her way uphill and around the stand, passed by at about 5-7 yards, picked up her pace and stopped at about 25 yards. I was able to draw, but as I'm getting into the shot and on the peep, I don't know if it was my face mask or what, but the thumb trigger let loose before I was on her. Arrow flights about 15' to her right, glowing nock just sitting there. She takes a couple of steps and looks around. The original seven and the group from the bedding area are about 70-100 yards away, which is what allowed me to draw in the first place. The other six that came out second, they have walked into a stand of pines behind the doe I was going to shoot. Now everyone is on alert. I reach slowly around the back of the tree for an arrow. The group at 70-100 yards away let out at least three snorts. The doe I'm looking to shoot is looking around, almost confused looking like what's all the fuss about? I get the second arrow nocked, she starts walking back to the shooting lane like she's going to check out the arrow. At 6:00, I shot her, somewhere between 25-30 yards. She headed off into the stand of pines. I was going to get down at 6:30 and go get her. 6:20, another six deer come out. They head down to the marsh behind me at the bottom of the hill. A fawn is out there running around like a scene from Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer, the old Claymation movie. Brother in law walks back the lane at 6:45 and the deer casually head out of there. I get down and John Wert from Lancaster Archery (new neighbor) meets us there at the tree. We start tracking the blood and after 30 minutes, spot what we think is her bedded down, but head moving up and down. We backed out and gave her another hour. Picked up the blood and started running out of flashlight battery around 11:00. Pretty miserable to come home without your deer knowing it's still out there without knowing it's dead. Sucked getting cleaned up and in bed. Kind of felt defeated and honestly, just felt bad for the deer that it's death wasn't as quick as possible.
> 
> Went back in after dropping my son off at preschool and started around 8:30. She crossed the same creek twice, found the blood trail on the other side both times. Took a lot of patience and tedious scanning for blood, especially with all of the leaves dropping after the frost last night. It was a challenging blood trail to track for my first one. Only the third deer I've shot with the bow, and as much as I felt bad about long the track was, it was rewarding to find her. I wasn't giving up on her until I ran out of blood or found her. After the second creek crossing, I had really good blood at the creek, but lost it from there. Just started covering the surrounding area and came across her bed and a good blood pool. She got up once and the blood was heavy on the tall, brown grass. She was about 15 yards from that bed. A little over 5.5 hours of tracking blood.
> 
> Got her dropped off at the butcher and in the cooler. Also rewarding to shoot the doe who was eyeballing me the most, even though I was about 22-24' off the ground. She was a good sized doe that wouldn't fit in the truck bed sideways. Part of her snout and backside hung off either end of the tailgate.
> 
> Can't thank John enough for the advice, tips, and teaching last night. We continued to text this morning about it as I was searching on my own and he was in a stand hunting himself. It certainly was easier to follow the blood trail with one guy standing on the last blood and two looking for the next blood. By myself, I laid my had at the last blood and when I found the next, just moved the hat forward.
> 
> Glad to have a tag filled. Still have a doe tag for 4C and the buck tag. Probably going to take today off, as much as I'd like to get out there again, but I should help my wife get some work done around the house and look at Friday and Saturday for the next sits.


Congrats, those tough track jobs are rewarding when you find them and can teach you a lot


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> A LOT more than you would think are still holding on. Last week's storms knocked a bunch down and looks like bad weather rolling in again this weekend, with a little warm up to follow. The wind, rain, and temp changes will surely knock some more down. Again don't forget to check out the Dwight Creek area, gate just off the road, same combo as the upper gate. You will think you walked into buck heaven if you explore the S side of the creek, littered with crab apples, which are still falling.
> 
> When are you leaving again?
> 
> Joe


Leaving Sunday morning, doing some scouting when I get up there until dark, and hunt Monday, Tuesday, 1/2 Wednesday.


----------



## hillscreekkid

I'm starting to pack thing up here in vt and headed your way to hunt with my family in 3a. Sounds like things are getting going down there. Can't wait to be back in the pa woods after a month of looking at empty woods up here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> My assistant's father just her to share he shot "a big six-point". He is 70-years old and hasn't shot a buck in the last 8-years. He is hunting in Potter Co., off of Shin Hollow road, just South of Galeton. He said it was the 4th buck he saw this morning and shot it with his crossbow as he was walking back to camp. It literally ran to within 25 yards of him before the buck realized he was walking up the trail.
> 
> *Sounds like it has started in Potter....*
> 
> Joe


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats. And you have no worries about the meat since it was so cold last night.




jtkratzer said:


> Yesterday was a bit nuts. Got the sticks on the tree and up into the saddle at 3:50. This is the stand where I missed a doe on the 12th. Hadn't been on the property since. Deer I had been seeing came out of the thick stuff off their travel route in a different spot around 4:15-4:20. They were about 70 yards away and crossed a marshy area heading to the creek on the property. Figured the six doe and two fawns were going to get a drink and mosey up the hill on the other side of the road. They ended up working their way back directly to my tree, feeding at/around/under it. There was a particular doe, that while she was "with" the group of eight, kept a little distance and the two fawns had nothing to do with her. The mama dukes of the group was pretty evident as well based on her size and constant scanning. It was either her or the loner, but with all of the eyes, I just couldn't get drawn on either. Then a group of six comes out of the normal spot I saw deer the previous two times at this property. Now I have deer under me and behind me. Then, about 6-8 more deer come off the hill about 150 yards away. They're coming from a bedding area and traveling past a spot where I killed deer each of the last two years from the ground. That's about 20 +/-, can't see any racks with the little bit of moving I can do. The original eight start meandering back out in the marshy area, minus the loner. She's been eyeballing up the hill and I think me for about 90 minutes. Painful to have to hold still for that long. She starts working her way uphill and around the stand, passed by at about 5-7 yards, picked up her pace and stopped at about 25 yards. I was able to draw, but as I'm getting into the shot and on the peep, I don't know if it was my face mask or what, but the thumb trigger let loose before I was on her. Arrow flights about 15' to her right, glowing nock just sitting there. She takes a couple of steps and looks around. The original seven and the group from the bedding area are about 70-100 yards away, which is what allowed me to draw in the first place. The other six that came out second, they have walked into a stand of pines behind the doe I was going to shoot. Now everyone is on alert. I reach slowly around the back of the tree for an arrow. The group at 70-100 yards away let out at least three snorts. The doe I'm looking to shoot is looking around, almost confused looking like what's all the fuss about? I get the second arrow nocked, she starts walking back to the shooting lane like she's going to check out the arrow. At 6:00, I shot her, somewhere between 25-30 yards. She headed off into the stand of pines. I was going to get down at 6:30 and go get her. 6:20, another six deer come out. They head down to the marsh behind me at the bottom of the hill. A fawn is out there running around like a scene from Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer, the old Claymation movie. Brother in law walks back the lane at 6:45 and the deer casually head out of there. I get down and John Wert from Lancaster Archery (new neighbor) meets us there at the tree. We start tracking the blood and after 30 minutes, spot what we think is her bedded down, but head moving up and down. We backed out and gave her another hour. Picked up the blood and started running out of flashlight battery around 11:00. Pretty miserable to come home without your deer knowing it's still out there without knowing it's dead. Sucked getting cleaned up and in bed. Kind of felt defeated and honestly, just felt bad for the deer that it's death wasn't as quick as possible.
> 
> Went back in after dropping my son off at preschool and started around 8:30. She crossed the same creek twice, found the blood trail on the other side both times. Took a lot of patience and tedious scanning for blood, especially with all of the leaves dropping after the frost last night. It was a challenging blood trail to track for my first one. Only the third deer I've shot with the bow, and as much as I felt bad about long the track was, it was rewarding to find her. I wasn't giving up on her until I ran out of blood or found her. After the second creek crossing, I had really good blood at the creek, but lost it from there. Just started covering the surrounding area and came across her bed and a good blood pool. She got up once and the blood was heavy on the tall, brown grass. She was about 15 yards from that bed. A little over 5.5 hours of tracking blood.
> 
> Got her dropped off at the butcher and in the cooler. Also rewarding to shoot the doe who was eyeballing me the most, even though I was about 22-24' off the ground. She was a good sized doe that wouldn't fit in the truck bed sideways. Part of her snout and backside hung off either end of the tailgate.
> 
> Can't thank John enough for the advice, tips, and teaching last night. We continued to text this morning about it as I was searching on my own and he was in a stand hunting himself. It certainly was easier to follow the blood trail with one guy standing on the last blood and two looking for the next blood. By myself, I laid my had at the last blood and when I found the next, just moved the hat forward.
> 
> Glad to have a tag filled. Still have a doe tag for 4C and the buck tag. Probably going to take today off, as much as I'd like to get out there again, but I should help my wife get some work done around the house and look at Friday and Saturday for the next sits.


----------



## wyrnutz

Just when things are looking good for me to get out.

My poor daughter has become ill with another not easy to diagnose ailment. She is a trooper for a 16 year old. She has had severe acid reflux since she was an infant. A form of diabetes that messes with how your body regulates fluids. Caffeine sensitivity. Problem with the muscles in her right hip (3 months just to find it). Cartilage problems with her sternum. After yesterdays trip to the doctor for abdominal pains "maybe" the beginning of appendicitis! to mention the big ones.
I know others have more problems and I am thankful that she is generally healthy and has a great attitude but GEEZ!

Sorry, needed to vent.
I know she will be fine!

Hope to see some pictures tonight from some PA success today, I was hoping to get out this afternoon. Will shoot for a while and tinker around the house.

Good luck, be safe and shoot straight all.

Brian


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> Got the sticks on the tree and up into the saddle at 3:50.


I always think about trying the saddle. Can you move around the tree without making too much noise? What about comfort during long sits?


----------



## Ryanp019

Settled in on the corner of the cut cornfield in 4b. Just saw a pretty red fox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Hindy30 said:


> I always think about trying the saddle. Can you move around the tree without making too much noise? What about comfort during long sits?


You better have great knees and a great back. It's great for short sits but for me I can't do it all day. I have and paid for it. I sold mine. If I ever see one reasonable in price I may buy another.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I got in the tree 40 mins ago. I took my time walking as the last time I was here before muzzy I busted them out of here. 

One mock scrape is shut down but the damn deer rubbed the tree which was a licking branch. One however is wide open. The wind is just starting to turn the right direction.

Saw quite a few guys going up the road as I was packing to come in. There's a massive pull off where everyone hunts. It's got a crazy amount of sign but the pressure is stupid. There's enough land up here there's no reason to be within 10000 yards of anyone. I've been noting where no one hunts. I don't give a **** what's there for terrain, guys will push the deer where they don't go. I can see a cut in front of me that's probably 5+ years old.

Temp is dropping quick with the switch in wind.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

In for the evening sit. I think I got in fairly quiet, kinda crunchy in here


----------



## jtkratzer

Hindy30 said:


> I always think about trying the saddle. Can you move around the tree without making too much noise? What about comfort during long sits?


Love it. I'm in good shape, run ultramarathons and haven't had any issues. I would do core workouts because it works your abdominal areas more than sitting or standing in a hang on. I won't go back to another stand. I have a climber and hang on. Climber hasn't been in the woods since I got the saddle. Brother in law is using the hang on. For mobility, it's quiet and think human tether ball. I have the New Tribe Aerohunter. It has back support and there is an extra strap you can buy or make for higher support. 



jlh42581 said:


> You better have great knees and a great back. It's great for short sits but for me I can't do it all day. I have and paid for it. I sold mine. If I ever see one reasonable in price I may buy another.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Did you wear knee pads? What kind did you use? I find the Aerohunter properly set up for fit, the right bridge length, and correct tree strap height makes all the difference.


----------



## jlh42581

The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

I know the buck in a truck picture isn't the best way to show them, but I was by myself and it's the only way to show the size for perspective.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sweet! Saw a lot of scrape activity while tracking this morning.


----------



## skinner2

jlh42581 said:


> The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Have a scrape that opened up under my one stand. There was 3 bucks that I saw visit it today. Hopefully I get a shot at a nice one later this week.n


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats man. Thats a good one for sure. 

Wish I could have made it out today, work got in the way. 

It always seems like the days nothing ever goes as planned before you hit the woods are good killing days. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats guys!!!


----------



## Mathias

Sweet success, congrats!

I've seen 2 bucks dogging doe in the last hour while driving. My son called, he saw 3 today, including a very nice one along 476 south of Lansdale. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to go, congrats! Know you've been doing lots of homework and hard work and patience again this year

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> I know the buck in a truck picture isn't the best way to show them, but I was by myself and it's the only way to show the size for perspective.


That's a cow for sure, big ol meat does are my favorite 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

jlh42581 said:


> The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## Billy H

Nice kills guys


----------



## jlh42581

Thanks guys. I'm back at the truck getting ready to go quarter. He's way back in. I was freezing and thinking of getting down. I look up and see him and he's already past me making a scrape.

I grunt, doesn't even look. I snort wheeze and he immediately looks my way. He starts coming, stops for a scrape and steps out up wind broadside 20 Ish. The shot I was not happy at all but it put him down. Ill snag another pic when I get back. God knows how long I'll be. Phone is dead.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Where u located at? If your in SE I can give u a hand


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Where u located at? If your in SE I can give u a hand


Think he's state college way if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Gongrats on the successful hunts guys!! 

I probably wont be able to get out until next Thursday. I have my comps for my masters next Wednesday, which is taking up most of my free time.


----------



## jacobh

Haha sorry not going that far LOl





TauntoHawk said:


> Think he's state college way if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Glad to see you guys connected tonight! Gives me hope for Saturday and Monday (all day sits planned) As long as Keeley is okay).

Brian


----------



## jtkratzer

Raining tomorrow on my birthday and I have the kiddos while my wife has an after work dinner event. Hoping to get out and see some bucks Friday or Saturday. Might take a trip to 4C since I have a doe tag up there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I won't get out til the 5th. Busy at work and my wife works the weekend so I'll have my daughter 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammusi

Got a stud on Sat eve beaver county area , scored 143 roughly 5 yrs old , humbled for sure to take a buck of this size . Dude had a 22 inch neck and responded to some rattling and grunting I'll try and add a few pics


----------



## Mathias

Looking forward to the pics, way to go, congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

sammusi said:


> Got a stud on Sat eve beaver county area , scored 143 roughly 5 yrs old , humbled for sure to take a buck of this size . Dude had a 22 inch neck and responded to some rattling and grunting I'll try and add a few pics


Congrats! Don't make us wait long on those pictures.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Congratulations that's a nice one

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentum man

Nice work guys. Didn't see any deer but I had a mother bear and 3 cubs playing under my stand for about 20 minutes. Makes it not seeing deer not that bad.


----------



## sammusi

Sorry forgot how to add pics any help ??


----------



## Squirrel

A friend of mine shot an 8 pt tonight. 3rd buck he saw. I couldn't make it out to hunt but it sounds like they were really moving tonight.


----------



## davydtune

Good job fellas


----------



## sammusi

*OK figured it out*

Here he is


----------



## perryhunter4

Congrats guys! gotta hand it you JLH, you did your homework and stayed out of core areas. Congrats for the work and success! I am glad it's picking up for you guys. I finally get some time to hunt. Heading out to Missouri Friday bright and early for 5 day DIY hunt. I have been itching, but man I sure hate packing!!


----------



## sammusi

I'm not a bad archer but am terrible at adding pics so if anyone knows how to flip em I would appreciate it


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats guys, it feels like things should be picking up real soon. Hoping next week is the week :shade:


----------



## arrowflinger73

Any of you guys ever use a decoy? Buck or doe and how do you position it. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

What a fun day  Killed a coyote around noon, 15 yards and smoked it and he didn't make it very far. Then 15 mins later his partner came in and I could have shot it too but I only had 3 arrows and didn't want to be just down to 1, lol! Never caught my wind but when the second hit where I walked in it did an instant 180 and beat feet. Then a bit later had a lil scrub 3 pt come by followed shortly after by 13 turkeys. They hung out a good 20 mins within 30 yards and closer the whole time. Towards dark I grunted in 3 bucks, all legal but not shooters. I could of shot the biggest which was a decent 8 but I passed. I didn't even go grab the yote when I got down because I could still hear those bucks down in aways from me grunting and running around. I just snuck out and will go back out tomorrow.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Jeremy, That's a great buck.


----------



## davydtune

Nice buck sammusi :thumb:


----------



## PaBone

sammusi said:


> Here he is


Congrats Sam on a great buck


----------



## sammusi

Thank you , I am still on cloud 9 not sure when I'll be back on the ground but I will be back in a tree this weekend in Ohio, have a target buck out there that I've been after for 2 years now and I'm he is an absolute stud , back to that buck I killed he was one of the largest bodied deer I have ever had an encounter with , very blessed to be able to take such a magnificent animal especially on new my new land


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

sammusi said:


> Here he is


Congratulations! He is a stud!


----------



## bandit69

here ya go


----------



## sammusi

Thank you now we can all enjoy !! I had 1 pic of this buck in velvet and I can tell ya i didn't think he was this big , when I shot him I didn't think he was that large I just remember seeing his body and that kicker off his right beam , figured ground shrinkage for sure but was way off .. arrows straight boys good luck out there and keep pushing through they are getting up off their feet now !


----------



## 138104

Congrats on some great bucks and does! Sat this afternoon until dark and didn't see anything. I have next week off, but might push some of the days to the following week.


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad rattled in and killed a 8pt this afternoon from a ground blindnhe built in a blow down 3 years ago. He said the buck came in just as mad as could be tearing up trees, puffed up ears pinned back, grunting and even a snort wheeze. Awesome hunt he said one of the best he ever had. I am glad he still make it down to hunt once a year with his cousin's back home to hunt. Those old good balls have a blast.


----------



## jlh42581

Got back to the truck about 9pm. My back hates me.


















Best I could do solo in the dark.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentum man

jlh42581 said:


> Got back to the truck about 9pm. My back hates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do solo in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice job man was it on public or private. Either way long drags really do suck.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all those who put em down today!!!


----------



## strawcat

Congrats on the buck now enjoy a couple of cold ones


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats...looks like a good week so far and it's only hump day....

Joe


----------



## vtbowhntr

My dad said deer movement has been good all week. Today was his best day he say 11does and 5 bucks today.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> Got back to the truck about 9pm. My back hates me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do solo in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You quarter and pack out or drag? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks like PA is getting prime. Congrats to all the lucky hunters.


----------



## bustim

Seen 17 doe tonight and zero buck! Great night in the woods....not here yet next week or 2


----------



## Mathias

Congrats all that scored. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Sammusi on a nice Pa buck.


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> You quarter and pack out or drag?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I quarter and pack. Next time will be two trips.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Momentum man said:


> Nice job man was it on public or private. Either way long drags really do suck.


State forest

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Pouring like mad here this morning but it's supposed to let up in a little bit. When it does back to the woods  I think we still have a little while before any hot doe except maybe that one or two that come in early but it's quiet apparent that the boys are starting to move a bit.


----------



## jlh42581

I asked to go to Ohio last night and was told no. Im gonna keep digging. Today is nasty.

I did save some glands to make scents.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAdude

Congrats to the successful hunters!


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats to the killers, a few good bucks and a yote ... yesterday was a good day.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> I quarter and pack. Next time will be two trips.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What pack you using, do you come out for it or do you use if for gear each hunt incase you get one. Looks like your slow early approach paid off

Hope you make it to Ohio


----------



## yetihunter1

No love for me last night. Had two small doe at 70 yds an hour before sunset and the was pretty much it till shooting light ended. Got stuck in the stand an extra hour and a half as deer piled in after dark and hung out right underneath me. Makes me rethink my stand choice. Either go up another 80yds to the top of the small ridge where I saw the two does and have seen good sign and deer in the past or move my stand further down into the bowl where it seems the deer come up from at night and try to catch them closer to their beds before dark. 

Also please let me restate my hatred of squirrels. I almost broke my neck yesterday checking the noise they were making. Each squirrel sounded like a rutting buck at full charge....so not fair.


----------



## KylePA

Saw a mature buck this morning on the move 1/2 mile from my house around 7:45. He crossed the road nose to the ground.

Ugly out this morning.

Congratulations to all the successful guys.


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> What pack you using, do you come out for it or do you use if for gear each hunt incase you get one. Looks like your slow early approach paid off
> 
> Hope you make it to Ohio


I've got the kuiu ultra 3000 but I wanna change the bag to a 6000. I came out for it last night. I was running a Badlands Monster. I kept the big pack specific for quartering in the truck. As it gets colder I carry it so I can take all my stuff. I come out and dump whatever I have and go back with game bags, lights and a havalon with extra blades.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Last night I had my headlamp and a portable spotlight. I leave anything I dont need. Bow included.

My kit also has rubber gloves to put over top of thin hunting gloves so I can keep my hands warm. There's virtually no blood at all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> I've got the kuiu ultra 3000 but I wanna change the bag to a 6000. I came out for it last night. I was running a Badlands Monster. I kept the big pack specific for quartering in the truck. As it gets colder I carry it so I can take all my stuff. I come out and dump whatever I have and go back with game bags, lights and a havalon with extra blades.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna be selling my Vias Ultra 6000 bag after all the seasons are over. FYI it's a huge bag.


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> I'm gonna be selling my Vias Ultra 6000 bag after all the seasons are over. FYI it's a huge bag.


I want the bigger bag for backpack hunts. I run out of room fast. I've got mine in Verde.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> I want the bigger bag for backpack hunts. I run out of room fast. I've got mine in Verde.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I can do a very comfortable week in the 6000.


----------



## jlh42581

You fill those babies up and get it on your back you do hate life.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> You fill those babies up and get it on your back you do hate life.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's the difference between a cheap Badlands and some of the higher end packs like Kifaru and EXO. Buy once and cry once.


----------



## jlh42581

The kuiu carries it well, just need to be in good shape. I can't say I ever carried a kifaru. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> The kuiu carries it well, just need to be in good shape. I can't say I ever carried a kifaru.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


There both like a truck made to do work. The Kuiu is a stripped down 1/2 ton while the Kifaru is a luxury 1 ton. I have both and they each have there place.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to everyone! Awesome start of the week. Looks like your approach to hunting this season worked great Jeremy. Was this your second sit?


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats to everyone! Awesome start of the week. Looks like your approach to hunting this season worked great Jeremy. Was this your second sit?


On public yes. I hunted opening day on private.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jlh42581 said:


> State forest
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice buck. Really good for state forest in the middle of the state.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> On public yes. I hunted opening day on private.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Way to put it together :thumbs_up: The last three bucks I have killed were all within my first 4 sits where I waited for the right conditions for the spot I was planning on making kill. This season I've lost my way and have only been going out when I have the chance in bad conditions. Seeing my target buck die opening night made me get a little frivolous.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> On public yes. I hunted opening day on private.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yep,good job and nice buck.I've yet to hunt myself and Saturday looks like a washout again.


----------



## jlh42581

Thanks guys. I purposely went in that spot knowing my wind was wrong and was forecasted to shift to what I needed. Thankfully they were right!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats guys. Looks like things are starting to get good. I'm thinking I picked the right time for my trip up to the lease next week.


----------



## Bow Down

I feel very fortunate to have gotten this guy last night after he bumped some does out of a field. Luckily, I had the wind in my face and he trailed one to within 5 yards of my stand and the rest is history. The Muzzy did it's job and I saw him go down in 50 yards. It's definitely a bittersweet feeling getting it done before stuff really gets rolling in the coming weeks. This picture is why it's always rough getting one in the evening, limited picture options.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Bow Down said:


> I feel very fortunate to have gotten this guy last night after he bumped some does out of a field. Luckily, I had the wind in my face and he trailed one to within 5 yards of my stand and the rest is history. The Muzzy did it's job and I saw him go down in 50 yards. It's definitely a bittersweet feeling getting it done before stuff really gets rolling in the coming weeks. This picture is why it's always rough getting one in the evening, limited picture options.
> View attachment 4990937


Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## jlh42581

Heck yeah! Nice buck! What time did you get out?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats bowfown that's a great buck


----------



## jlh42581

How in the world did you get that ungutted buck in there? I could barely move mine. You must be a big dude.

Shot mine with a muzzy too!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAdude

Nice buck!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats bow down.


----------



## scottprice

this was monday evening


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Anyone having any luck in these strong winds? Looking like 10 -15mph in the morning. Then warm for a couple days.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jlh42581 said:


> The scrape buck is dead. He just finished making two scrapes when I shot him. Hit a little back but got enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice job!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

1 more night of work and then 14 days off


----------



## King

Beginning Saturday, I work 3 of the following 16 days. Needless to say, I'll be perched in a tree a lot over the next couple of weeks. The wind will determine which farm to hunt each of those days. It sounds like things are certainly heating up and I'm looking forward to the 38 degree morning on Saturday. Congratulations to those who've scored and good luck to those who will be out!


----------



## King

jlh42581 said:


> How in the world did you get that ungutted buck in there? I could barely move mine. You must be a big dude.
> 
> Shot mine with a muzzy too!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Did you enjoy the game on Saturday night? I know we sure did!


----------



## jlh42581

King said:


> Did you enjoy the game on Saturday night? I know we sure did!


Heck yeah, it was wild... Won't see one like that for awhile

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

avidarcher88pa said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Thank you, I've sure been waiting awhile.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow Down

jlh42581 said:


> How in the world did you get that ungutted buck in there? I could barely move mine. You must be a big dude.
> 
> Shot mine with a muzzy too!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah he was a hoss. luckily my brother was willing to drive out and help me finish the drag and load him in. I can't remember the last time I gutted one I the woods. Mostly cause I hate washing the leaves and dirt out after.


----------



## Sight Window

any one using doe sent, calling or rubbing horns yet? in the SE part of the state?


----------



## jlh42581

Sight Window said:


> any one using doe sent, calling or rubbing horns yet? in the SE part of the state?


I don't live there but I was planning to start Saturday. I think most are trying to use scent too late and then it doesn't work. We can't compete with a doe in heat... Rhymes Yo! The buck last night ignored my grunts but he wanted to fight after the snort wheeze. I don't blind call anymore. When he came by, he was trying to start circling down wind.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

scottprice said:


> this was monday evening



Cool footage!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Took my bucks head next door. Having my neighbor do it. He does a lot and I can use the time to do other things. Got absolutely murdered at work, gotta do a software release tonight at 10pm. He said he knows of two others shot yesterday too.

He's going to save me all the foreheads, preorbitals and tarsals he can too. I totally forgot to mention interdigital. I'm sure I can get some at some point here.

The game bags are in the cooler on ice in my garage. Had very little ice loss since last night. Gonna start cutting after dinner and take my time if it's going to hold like that. I'll grind this weekend or next week. Going to hopefully fill this doe tag on private. Both properties need doe's knocked back in a bad way. No one shoots ANY.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> I want the bigger bag for backpack hunts. I run out of room fast. I've got mine in Verde.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's a great buck for public! Congrats.

I had a MR NICE with the Crewcab but sold it this year for the Exo 3500. The MR is built like a tank and will easily carry anything you can handle but she was a heavy pack without any gear. I opted for the Exo this year on my elk hunt to save weight and have to say that I was very pleased. It's light and carries all the gear you need. Even with spike gear, I had room with using a dry sack between the main compartment and frame. It's a very well thought out pack. Those guys thought of everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> That's a great buck for public! Congrats.
> 
> I had a MR NICE with the Crewcab but sold it this year for the Exo 3500. The MR is built like a tank and will easily carry anything you can handle but she was a heavy pack without any gear. I opted for the Exo this year on my elk hunt to save weight and have to say that I was very pleased. It's light and carries all the gear you need. Even with spike gear, I had room with using a dry sack between the main compartment and frame. It's a very well thought out pack. Those guys thought of everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I've got a bunch of the kuiu bags, even the big big one. The problem I see with using between the frame on a deer hunt is you either need to make two trips or use that space for a stand. Alternatively you could prehang which is I think the best option. That stuff adds up fast to be comfortable. The colder it gets, the heavier it gets as you well know.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've got a bunch of the kuiu bags, even the big big one. The problem I see with using between the frame on a deer hunt is you either need to make two trips or use that space for a stand. Alternatively you could prehang which is I think the best option. That stuff adds up fast to be comfortable. The colder it gets, the heavier it gets as you well know.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Yeah you start getting north of 50lbs and it can slow you down quickly. You have trekking poles? They're a life safer when you have a heavy load on your back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

My son is a junior at Penn State was at the gsme and rushed on the field Saturday night said it was so loud his ears were ringing 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> Gotcha. Yeah you start getting north of 50lbs and it can slow you down quickly. You have trekking poles? They're a life safer when you have a heavy load on your back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do, unfortunately I didn't think to put them in the truck. Heck I forgot my clothes and had to drive 45 mins home to get them lol.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

arrowflinger73 said:


> My son is a junior at Penn State was at the gsme and rushed on the field Saturday night said it was so loud his ears were ringing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Saw on the newsite yesterday students caused about 30k in damages and the police charged at least 10 kids with something like vandalism or destruction of property or something like that


----------



## KMiha

Well, this guy is still alive and well. First pictures we got of him since the early season. I have a feelingreat we won't be seeing him in daylight unless he is on a doe, or the conditions are perfect for him to get up and moving during daylight.


----------



## Mathias

Wow! Good luck with him.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Working till 2am, then a few hours nap til stand time. Should be a nice quiet walk in today. Wind is going to pick-up 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Small rut report for you Lancaster Cty guys. I had a meeting in Harrisburg yesterday and took the long road back to my office through the LAS showroom. Saw a buck standing guard over a doe on the edge of a field. It was early afternoon.


----------



## Billy H

Hindy30 said:


> Small rut report for you Lancaster Cty guys. I had a meeting in Harrisburg yesterday and took the long road back to my office through the LAS showroom. Saw a buck standing guard over a doe on the edge of a field. It was early afternoon.


Yep, saw a mature buck standing in the middle of a field mid day yesterday right at the montco/Berks county lines.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Wow! Good luck with him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


First pics we got of him since early season. I'm just glad he's still alive right now.


----------



## Mathias

Sitting my Creek bed doe haven, fully prepared to kill a nice doe, especially with my wife saying "get us avdeer" regularly. 
Knowing it was breezy I sprayed a bit of estrogen before climbing up. Had 5 bucks so far, the largest a small 8 and one very small playful fawn. Wind is getting worse and limited time today.....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Estrous, lol...Smart phone 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Thinking about going out this afternoon/evening for a sit on a new property to see what's happening. More to observe than anything else. Saturday looks look a day I'll pass on - plummeting pressure and significantly warmer than the last few days. I'll have the kiddos out trick or treating on Monday. Probably going to get back out Tuesday or Wednesday, then I'm off for a reserve weekend. The following week looks solid with the full moon coming back around and hopefully cooler temps.


----------



## 2Rsquared

arrowflinger73 said:


> My son is a junior at Penn State was at the gsme and rushed on the field Saturday night said it was so loud his ears were ringing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I was there with my son and a couple of his friends. The crowd was amazing! Everyone was cheering so loud that you could actually "feel" it. It certainly had an impact on Ohio State. I think our voices are still recovering. 

We are going to the Iowa game next weekend as well, but I gotta cheer for my Hawks.....sorry guys . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King

My wife and I were at the game. Probably one of the best PSU games I've been to since I was a kid. My dad is a usher supervisor up there for home games and hasn't missed a game in 29 years. My siblings and I used to catch just about every home game with him until we graduated high school. The atmosphere was incredible and the game was even better.


----------



## jtkratzer

Anyone going up for the Michigan State game on 11/26? Wife and I will be there with my folks' gang.


----------



## Matt Musto

Hunting this evening. Got the right wind for my pinch point stand between bedding and feeding areas. On this date 4 years ago I had the same wind and my target buck that year came to a scrape 15 yards from my stand.......5 minutes to late.


----------



## yetihunter1

almost crushed a spike with my truck this morning, he was going full bore with his nose to the ground...luckily he looked up right before running infront of me....I would of had no chance to stop.


----------



## jacobh

I'm planning on getting out after work unless the wind gets too bad. We will see... Good luck to those out this am


----------



## skinner2

Just had a small 8 point underneath me at 15 yards and let him walk. Hope I don't regret that decision.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Last day of work today then off till veterans day good luck everyone that's out today 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Picture perfect morning here in 2B, had an 8pt (1.5yo) browse through at about 8:30, then a tall racked 7 do the same thing around 9. Waiting on a bigger one, I'm on an all day sit, but great to have a few legal deer in range! Good luck to everyone out today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

I finally saw deer in PA lol. 2 adult does last night right at the end of legal time. If they came out 15 minutes earlier I could have shot one of them. Be back out tonight but in a different area.


----------



## Matt Musto

KMiha said:


> Well, this guy is still alive and well. First pictures we got of him since the early season. I have a feelingreat we won't be seeing him in daylight unless he is on a doe, or the conditions are perfect for him to get up and moving during daylight.


wow, good luck killing that stud. Any idea on age of this buck?


----------



## Charman03

How do you guys swing all this vacation time and being off the remainder of archery season? How do you manage that?


----------



## Ryanp019

4b this morning. Not a deer. Pretty breezy but didn't think it was enough to shut down movement. Ever since muzzloader ended and they cut the corn my deer sightings have dropped big time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Matt Musto said:


> wow, good luck killing that stud. Any idea on age of this buck?


Thanks, need all the luck I can get. He's been a ghost since his velvet came off, only two sets of night pictures in the past two months. But nope, no idea on age as this is our first year hunting this place. Looking at him, I'd say he's at least 4.5.


----------



## jlh42581

Charman03 said:


> How do you guys swing all this vacation time and being off the remainder of archery season? How do you manage that?


Save it all year while everyone is having a grand time mid summer. I only used 7 actual days. I'm still going to hunt, just not torture myself being up daily at the crack. My company is use it or lose it every year. I get 25 days of whatever I wanna use it for including sick time. I'm never sick, it's only when my kid is sick.

I think my family is going home to visit during my time off. Gonna consider going to Ohio even if its only 2 days. Just gotta think if I wanna spend money. Ive got a chance I've never had. Time to scout the entire rut basically, could learn a lot. I've gotta go get two stands too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

It also helps I'm a hosting engineer and the only bowhunter on my team. Heck I think we only have 3-4 in the whole company who hunt.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> How do you guys swing all this vacation time and being off the remainder of archery season? How do you manage that?



I rarely take significant time off at any other times of the year. In addition, with local properties I can get out before and/or after work and not be required to use time or use 1/2 days. It is possible that I could hunt, at some point, every day of a week and not be required to use any time, if I am hunting after work or use 2-days in halves and hunt 4-mornings...

I live an hour from my office, but my closest treestand is 10-mins from the office...at least for now, it is the property where the landowner died and I have no idea of what the future will hold. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just shared this on another thread...thought I'd add it here...my buddy ran over and just texted me, the buck is still there....high 130's-low 140"s (conservative estimate)

Just ran out to the Wawa for a sandwich and there is dandy buck standing the middle of a field. I pulled over, pulled out my binos and just as I suspected, there was a doe bedded about 15 feet away in the grass...STAY and stay alert.

If anyone in the area wants to see him he is in the field on the southbound side of Route 100, just across from the old driving range in Pottstown. Next to Noah's....nice buck! He was there about 10-mins ago.


----------



## davydtune

Charman03 said:


> How do you guys swing all this vacation time and being off the remainder of archery season? How do you manage that?


It's just a perk of my job. My boss is ultra cool in that if my work is done and up to date I can just go during season. It's a I could make more $ elsewhere but this flexibility makes up for it kind of thing :wink: and that's worth more to me  Just lucky. I do put in a lot of hours February through September though and playing music fills the gap :wink:


----------



## arrowflinger73

I get 5 weeks of vacation every year one of the perks of being a veteran and working in a federal job

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I'm self-employed and luckily, fall is the time of the year when things slow down a little more which frees me up to get out when I can. This year it's been harder because work has stayed pretty consistent and just other home life things cutting into time but otherwise I make my own schedule.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Charman03 said:


> How do you guys swing all this vacation time and being off the remainder of archery season? How do you manage that?



I'm saving mine this year so I know it's going to be a wash on this hunting season but my wife has a baby due in late November and I need to roll time into next year as I have Nebraska turkey and Idaho elk already scheduled for 2017.


----------



## goathillinpa

I work for myself but this year it has been extremely busy and hasn't slowed down. But working for yourself you can kinda leave if things are slow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cut out a little early, settled in my stand less than 5-mins and this one comes running in....can't believe nothing was chasing her the way she ran in???? Snacking on some acorns right now. Hopefully a sign of good things to come...










Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Beautiful morning. Killed doe #2 had a lot of movement. 2 button bucks came by but no shooters chasing doe. Tomorrow morning looks good,best of luck to everyone who goes out.









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4Rut

Started off as a perfect morning. Didn't see anything until around 1100 when I saw three doe and a smaller buck. Had a turkey hunter scare off the doe and then someone hunting birds or something with hound dogs in a nearby field. Hopefully they will all be home by the time I get setup for the evening. I heard so many gun shots today I would have thought it was the first day of rifle season.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats avid!!! Just got setup hopefully something moves by. Anyone grunting??


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Congrats avid!!! Just got setup hopefully something moves by. *Anyone grunting??*


Earlier today, thanks for asking. Oh wait, you meant .... nevermind. :icon_joker:


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Anyone grunting??


This button buck running around my stand is.... I guess the Denvers Estrus is too much for him (lol)

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> I'm self-employed and luckily, fall is the time of the year when things slow down a little more which frees me up to get out when I can. This year it's been harder because work has stayed pretty consistent and just other home life things cutting into time but otherwise I make my own schedule.


I'm the opposite. 10/1-12/7 is my busiest season if I let it run my life. Was planning on heading out today, but my day wrapped up late. I'll check things out tomorrow at the new property. Really just want to observe and see what's out there.


----------



## nicko

Congrats avid and good luck to everybody else who is out. I really itching for Sunday to get here so I can pack up the car and hit the road for Potter. Not sure if I'll get out tomorrow.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jacobh said:


> Congrats avid!!! Just got setup hopefully something moves by. Anyone grunting??


Had a group of doe bed about 60 yards from my stand. No bucks following,tried a couple young buck grunts ,but no answer.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Joe have you put your decoy out yet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

She made it far lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I think I'm going to maybe go for a ride tomorrow morning and do what I've been doing... See where everyone hunts to avoid them. That's if I get this deer cut up. Only got one back strap and front shoulder done last night. I was up till midnight releasing software. Like to get this painting done in the living room this weekend so next week I can do whatever. I'm going to hunt, fish, fly my quadcopter and just enjoy my vacation.

I'm definitely going to spend some time scouting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I've been with my company for 12 years and get 29 days of PTO. One of the reasons I put up with the BS and multiple acquisitions over the years. I can do a hunt out west, a family vacation and still have too much time. Guess I shouldn't complain. Lol.

Got in the ladder a little while ago and there was a nice 7 feeding up near the pond by the owners house. Hoping he makes it through the season. He should be a nice deer next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Four doe feeding 20 yards out. Doe tag in my pack. Decisions,decisions. I think they get a pass tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

arrowflinger73 said:


> Joe have you put your decoy out yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Funny you ask...it's in the backseat now, had intended on breaking it out, but decided against it for this stand with this wind. Maybe tomorrow morning.

Just rattled in a spike, he was running in before I could put the horns down. Tells me he's use to seeing a fight. One or two more sequences before dark. Hope he calls is grandpop to come over.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nicko, I'm ready for potter myself! Have a buddy up there now for the weekend. He woke up yesterday to snow showers. I have not got a report from him yet. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nicko, I'm ready for potter myself! Have a buddy up there now for the weekend. He woke up yesterday to snow showers. I have not got a report from him yet. Good luck and be safe!


Thanks Dave and good luck to you too. When are you heading up?

I'm getting my gear together now, washing and drying clothes. I'll spend tomorrow with my family and out of the woods but come Sunday, I'll be running out the door.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rattled in three buck...latest just came through 4 on one side 2 on the other, best tonight, passed on him as well as 3 doe...few good minutes left...

Joe


----------



## wyrnutz

Super Pumped about tomorrow morning and the temps! Even with it warming up I might sit all day.

Work Sunday and then an all day sit on Monday.

I have not been out in 3 weeks!

Brian


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

12-Ringer said:


> Rattled in three buck...latest just came through 4 on one side 2 on the other, best tonight, passed on him as well as 3 doe...few good minutes left...
> 
> Joe


Wish I knew how you do it! I have tried many times and have yet to have anything come in.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Thanks Dave and good luck to you too. When are you heading up?
> 
> I'm getting my gear together now, washing and drying clothes. I'll spend tomorrow with my family and out of the woods but come Sunday, I'll be running out the door.


Nick, I will be up there for first week of rifle season. Look forward to the trip all year!! Years and years of tradition still going strong.
There is a chance I will go for bear if it snows up there.


----------



## nicko

3 Blade Rage said:


> Wish I knew how you do it! I have tried many times and have yet to have anything come in.


I think part of it has to do with the property and how much pressure it receives. I had really good success with calling deer in on the property I hunt now before people became aware it was open to public use and recreation. Rattling worked great, the can call worked great, the grunt tube worked great. The deer may not have been big but calling worked. After human presence ramped up, everything changed and calling seemed to become more of a detriment. I can't count how many times after these changes that I would start a calling sequence and hear what distinctly sounded like a deer getting up and moving AWAY. 

If you want to try calling, whether it be with rattling antlers, grunt tube, and can call, I would suggest starting out small. Don't go full bore with the rattling antlers smacking them together. Build up to it. Deer don't walk on air so try making sounds that mimic the sounds they might make walking through the woods. I used to haul a few stiff branches up to my stand with me and would break one or two before starting any calling. The sound of a breaking branch sounds natural and will get a deers attention. If you start slamming rattling antlers together or hit the grunt tube loudly while a deer is less than 100 yards away on a still day, it will sound odd. How are two deer fighting like that with no sounds of movement of any kinds preceding the clashing of antlers? No scuffling of leaves, no twigs snapping, nothing. It will set a deer on edge. 

Calling doesn't work every time and calls that spooked a particular deer on one day may pull that same deer in on a string a couple days later. The deer has to be in the right frame of mind.


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

nicko said:


> I think part of it has to do with the property and how much pressure it receives. I had really good success with calling deer in on the property I hunt now before people became aware it was open to public use and recreation. Rattling worked great, the can call worked great, the grunt tube worked great. The deer may not have been big but calling worked. After human presence ramped up, everything changed and calling seemed to become more of a detriment. I can't count how many times after these changes that I would start a calling sequence and hear what distinctly sounded like a deer getting up and moving AWAY.
> 
> If you want to try calling, whether it be with rattling antlers, grunt tube, and can call, I would suggest starting out small. Don't go full bore with the rattling antlers smacking them together. Build up to it. Deer don't walk on air so try making sounds that mimic the sounds they might make walking through the woods. I used to haul a few stiff branches up to my stand with me and would break one or two before starting any calling. The sound of a breaking branch sounds natural and will get a deers attention. If you start slamming rattling antlers together or hit the grunt tube loudly while a deer is less than 100 yards away on a still day, it will sound odd. How are two deer fighting like that with no sounds of movement of any kinds preceding the clashing of antlers? No scuffling of leaves, no twigs snapping, nothing. It will set a deer on edge.
> 
> Calling doesn't work every time and calls that spooked a particular deer on one day may pull that same deer in on a string a couple days later. The deer has to be in the right frame of mind.


Thanks for the tips. I have grunted in a fair amount of bucks but rattling never seems to work for me. I have also discovered that the property that I hunt does get a lot more pressure than I thought it did.


----------



## jacobh

One small buck tonight and that was it for me


----------



## jlh42581

I mentioned Ohio again tonight. I'm still considering it next weekend. Only thing that sucks is I gotta be home Friday. I could pull two and a half days but id be flying totally blind. I don't have the time to go where I've been going. It would be a just over the border trip. It would cost me at least $300 so I'm weighing if I wanna do that. Alternatively I could go steelhead fishing for 1/10 the cost.

Decisions, I sure as hell ain't sitting in the house.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## black_chill

My brother and buddy were at our property in western PA, buddy shot a 10 pt around 5:30. I believe there were 4 bucks out, but he was the only one that was halfway decent. I believe this was him in velvet. He's not very wide, but he is decent.

We get 10 pts every couple years, but they never seem to get old enough. I was hoping he would make it another year or two, but cant be mad at my buddy for shooting him.

Im not gonna post a pic for my buddys privacy, but Im 90% sure that is him. And I would let him do that if he wanted, he's not on AT.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

jlh42581 said:


> I mentioned Ohio again tonight. I'm still considering it next weekend. Only thing that sucks is I gotta be home Friday. I could pull two and a half days but id be flying totally blind. I don't have the time to go where I've been going. It would be a just over the border trip. It would cost me at least $300 so I'm weighing if I wanna do that. Alternatively I could go steelhead fishing for 1/10 the cost.
> 
> Decisions, I sure as hell ain't sitting in the house.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If I had a buck already I would go steel head fishing. You have a center pin rig?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I'm on vacation till the end of the season. More then likely gunna start all day sits as of tomorrow even though the weather will be warm. I've hunted 3 times so far saving all my prime time stands for this time of the year. I have 4-5 different public spots that I have killed on over the years that I will rotate depending on the winds. Il keep everyone updated. Good luck to everyone and congrats to all those who have tagged out!


----------



## avidarcher88pa

bowhuntercoop said:


> I'm on vacation till the end of the season. More then likely gunna start all day sits as of tomorrow even though the weather will be warm. I've hunted 3 times so far saving all my prime time stands for this time of the year. I have 4-5 different public spots that I have killed on over the years that I will rotate depending on the winds. Il keep everyone updated. Good luck to everyone and congrats to all those who have tagged out!


Sounds like fun. I gotta doe to process then it's time to move a little closer to ridge with a bunch of blow downs. Good luck!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

Just got up to my families place in 3b in Southern Bradford County. Chilly 28 degrees on the thermometer. 

Looking forward to the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nick, I will be up there for first week of rifle season. Look forward to the trip all year!! Years and years of tradition still going strong.
> There is a chance I will go for bear if it snows up there.


This time of year I simply tickle the tips of the antlers together rather light. I think most people make a mistake and start slamming the antlers together. For thise who havehad the pleasure of watching a buck fight either in person on the trail cam video you'll notice the antlers banging together is actually the least of what you hear. I have my antlers attached with about a 2 foot lanyard, I attach that lanyard to my pull-up rope and I just drop them to the ground I pull on pull-up rope much like a puppeteer and the antlers bang around with each other as well as with the foliage and sticks on the ground. I've done this for years with succes. All three Buck that came in last night were definitely looking for the commotion. 

The property that I hunt is heavily pressured all-around. Last night I know of 5 other hunters that were on the neighboring property. While I I would certainly say there some truth to nicks statements, I think the biggest factor with regard to success with rattling has to do with the buck to doe ratio, the time of year, and how the Hunter puts the sequence together. I have rattled in some monsters in the Midwest on heavily pressure public land. I think it was more the buck to die ratio in that area as well as the timing more than anything else.

I will say I the most consistent success when I am blind calling occurs when I am using soft grunts in combination with estrus bleats, usually from a can call. Now, if I see a buck, a snort wheeze is usually my go to call.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck this morning fellas, feels like a killer morning. Hope to see some hero shots by lunchtime.

I should be settled in the stand in about 35 minutes. I am not taking the decoy out with me this morning.

Joe


----------



## cowdocdvm

Good luck everyone and be safe!!! Headed to the stand!


----------



## Billy H

Perched 20 feet up in 5C.


----------



## zsco77yz

Better than predicted morning here western PA 2D. Good luck to everyone out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

All set here in 1B already had some action a large body came in to my decoy could not make out horns to dark then walked off kind of windy here but it's constant ssw

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those out!

It has been years since i've used a grunt tube. Thinking of getting one this year. What do you guys use?


----------



## Mathias

2 does so far. Woodcock flying and a cockbird just flushed below me. Hoping a coyote comes along. Heavy frost, this is a better afternoon sit.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Dang butcher shop called at 7:09 this morning to tell me the meat from my doe is ready for pickup. I'll be out this afternoon to observe a new spot.


----------



## jacobh

I'm out in 5c nothing so far. Talked to my dad he had a big 10 with a drop tine last night and no shot. Needless to say he's sick to his stomach. He's back in the same stand this am


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just gave a yote a haircut...55-yards and I just grazed his back...two came through this morning and I knew they weren't getting any closer. Not sure how I blew it? Hopefully now that they are gone a few deer will come by....hard to believe it's forecasted to reach 70 this afternoon. Beautiful morning to be out[emoji106]

Almost hit two buck this morning. A giant on the 202 bypass and another very good one on the corner of Little Conestoga and Chalfont. Not sure how I didn't hit the one on 202....it was close.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Turkey gobbling his fool head off here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Turkey gobbling his fool head off here.


That's awesome....love hearing them gobble in the fall.

Joe


----------



## arrowflinger73

I hope this doesn't scare deer away

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I have to get to the processor by noon to pick up my doe from last trip. If not I'd have hunted home area. Awful slow here....
Good luck fellas

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuthinbutnock

Out in 5b today. No deer, but some turkeys. https://vimeo.com/189429271https://vimeo.com/189429324


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ton of shooting in Marsh Creek...anyone know if there was a pheasant stocking this week?

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Ton of shooting in Marsh Creek...anyone know if there was a pheasant stocking this week?
> 
> Joe


Probably. I recall restocking taking place on Wednesdays or Thursdays in the past. 

Good luck guys. Looks like a great morning to be out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a Boone and Crocket squirrel in my sights...

Joe


----------



## Missions95

12-Ringer said:


> I have a Boone and Crocket squirrel in my sights...
> 
> Joe


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

Sure wish I was out today, but I gotta work all day. Hopefully I'll get out Monday morning..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Hey Joe what's your experience with decoy do you prefer buck or doe

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

It must be a good turkey morning. Had one gobbling like crazy at first light and 5 work by me about 40 mins ago. Still hearing soft yelps. First time seeing turkey at this stand. Im in until early afternoon here in 5A. Debating on whether I wanna go after squirrels or pheasants this evening. Ill be by myself and no bird dog, thinking ive got a better shot chasing tree rats. 

The block of public that contains my best evening stand from last year got hammered in early muzzleloader and hasnt been the same since. Didnt see a soul there last year? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

avidarcher88pa said:


> If I had a buck already I would go steel head fishing. You have a center pin rig?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Nope, never tried it. I've got a massive amount of fly gear. Grew up creek side on spring creek in centre county. Used to go to the tribs all the time. Started guiding and it killed my enthusiasm for fly fishing. I go but not like I used too. I used to fly fish no joke 250 days a year, now it's more like 2-5 days a year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## alancac98

2 turkey hunter have basically ruined my hunt. The one came at first lightt and sat down 50 yards from. The other just came and broke a flock up about 15 minutes ago. He has made a hell of a racked and i don't expect to see a dang thing here The rest of the morning. Beautiful morning though.if by chance one of their turkeys comes my way, i have an arrow waiting for it.


----------



## Squirrel

alancac98 said:


> 2 turkey hunter have basically ruined my hunt. The one came at first lightt and sat down 50 yards from. The other just came and broke a flock up about 15 minutes ago. He has made a hell of a racked and i don't expect to see a dang thing here The rest of the morning. Beautiful morning though.if by chance one of their turkeys comes my way, i have an arrow waiting for it.


Last night some small gamers came through as 3 doe were feeding my direction. I don't blame them, they just want to enjoy the woods too. It's a bummer when sightings are so low to have a chance ruined like that, but those are the joys of public land hunting  . I didn't go out this morning, I have some kind of stomach ailment.


----------



## Ebard22

A lot more wind in 1B than was called for other than that a nice morning. Been hard hunting last couple of days. Skunked on 4 hunts in a row. Gonna climb down in half hour to go catch for my daughter at pitching clinics. What kind of cruel person schedules this stuff for 10:30a.m. saturdays starting during hunting season!


----------



## jacobh

No deer today for me.


----------



## fap1800

Couple does early on and a fox.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Seeing a lot of small bucks no shooters

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.










Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...

Joe


----------



## KMiha

Congrats 12-Ringer!! Nice deer, looks like he's got a big body on him. In for more pics!!


----------



## Missions95

Congrats, solid deer for PA...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Nice!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Yeah!! Congrats Joe. Solid looking buck. Post up details when you can. Would love to hear how the hunt played out.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Nice Joe way to get it done man

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Cool looking buck, Joe. I'd shoot him for the character alone. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Joe


----------



## Hindy30

Watched some deer way off in the timber from about 7-730. Couldn't get the binos on them. Nothing else. It's warming up so quick that the thermals are creating some swirl. May be checking out soon. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Great looking buck, good mass!

I'm watching cartoons with my girl this morning so no hunting for me again today 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Joe on taking a dandy Pa. buck.


----------



## CMattero

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Congrats cousin Joe! Awesome deer! 
I've been lurking on this thread since September, just haven't really been able to get out with school and practically losing every spot we had to hunt..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Congrats joe!


----------



## jlh42581

Is he a 9?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

That is a good looking deer Joe. Way to get it done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Things have slowed hear in 1b at mid day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

24 hours until I hit the road. I wanted to leave early tomorrow morning get up there about noon, and spend the afternoon scouting and doing some shooting but there is rain in the forecast all day until about 5pm. As long as I get an hour or two before dark , I'll be able to earmark a few trees for my climber.


----------



## riceride565

Was able to tag this big doe this morning at about 9:15am. Hunting northern edge of 2B. 
Good luck to everyone out there, next week and the week after are going to get interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Congrats! Time to get back out there for some doe meat. 



riceride565 said:


> Was able to tag this big doe this morning at about 9:15am. Hunting northern edge of 2B.
> Good luck to everyone out there, next week and the week after are going to get interesting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. Looks like you made a beautiful shot on her.


----------



## riceride565

jtkratzer said:


> Congrats! Time to get back out there for some doe meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal. Looks like you made a beautiful shot on her.


Thanks! Ya she was only 5yds away when I shot her. Went right through the heart but she still sprinted 200yds before she went down. Always amazes me how tough they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the doe riceride!!


----------



## KylePA

Congrats to those who got it done today. 

Just got settled for the evening. The wind is really ripping here in 3b.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I got the go ahead to go to Ohio but I can't go till Friday night, then I'd have to come home Monday evening to go to work for two days then I could probably convince her to let me go back. Due to the fact Ohio archery doesn't end for awhile I could go out quite a few weekends. Basically any she goes home without much complaint.

Gonna decide before end of week.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats just went to my spot in Limerick and saw guys getting ready to push it out!!!! God I hate Pa "hunting"


----------



## PSU Joe

Congrats Joe. Happy for you.


----------



## jlh42581

I've got 3/4 of the buck cut up. Kept him on ice in a cooler due to lack of time. It's worked really well. I just drained the water twice a day. I've had him in the cooler on ice since fifteen minutes after getting him out of the woods. It doesn't even smell like deer.

The buck had more fat on him than any deer I've ever cut up prior. It's really not surprising that people get a bad taste for venison. If you rush it, there's so much stuff in there to make a nasty taste. That big gland inside the hind quarter meat is gross to even look at. It did give me quite a bit to render. I hope to use rendered deer fat to make a semi waterproof scrape scent.

There is no way a mass production of deer cut up takes this much care. I've got four hours of knife work already in my kitchen. Another 1.5 to go before I can even grind. Gotta get to the butcher shop Tuesday and get beef tallow. If they don't have it I'll probably get ground pork to mix with. I'd rather use beef.


Seems like we are really getting it done this year. Good job all, it's a ton of work that only hunters can appreciate.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

jacobh said:


> Congrats just went to my spot in Limerick and saw guys getting ready to push it out!!!! God I hate Pa "hunting"


I personally hate that style of hunting but it is what it is here in Pa. It's pretty much why I have lost interest in firearms season.


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Congrats just went to my spot in Limerick and saw guys getting ready to push it out!!!! God I hate Pa "hunting"


Crossbow drives? Hopefully far from my house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Filled my doe tag this morning.


----------



## jlh42581

skinner2 said:


> I personally hate that style of hunting but it is what it is here in Pa. It's pretty much why I have lost interest in firearms season.


I'm anti deer drives too. It doesn't bode well to getting bigger bucks. They've pretty much beat you at the point you start driving.

I don't participate, I don't agree with it, with that said... I have no interest in fighting to stop it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

WTG Skinner and riceride


----------



## jacobh

Gamefarm road... really ticks me off kyle. Work my butt off on this property to beable to hunt and these idiots ruin it





KylePA said:


> Crossbow drives? Hopefully far from my house.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Deer drives on October 29th??? Those guys are flat out idiots.


----------



## hobbs4421

*hunting*

Today while I was enjoying a morning hunt, I got a call that my black lab was killed by a truck. He was my favorite dog of all time, and my family had him for approximately 8 years. It's bad enough getting disrupted with a phone call while trying to focus on hunting, but when ya get a call like that, it really sucks! My family is taking it pretty hard! He was a great dog!


----------



## billp1044

Nice buck 12- Ringer

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Gamefarm road... really ticks me off kyle. Work my butt off on this property to beable to hunt and these idiots ruin it


Ah, I know where that is, I believe. Close to neiffer road?


----------



## KMiha

hobbs4421 said:


> Today while I was enjoying a morning hunt, I got a call that my black lab was killed by a truck. He was my favorite dog of all time, and my family had him for approximately 8 years. It's bad enough getting disrupted with a phone call while trying to focus on hunting, but when ya get a call like that, it really sucks! My family is taking it pretty hard! He was a great dog!


Sorry to hear about your dog. It's always tough losing a pet.


----------



## billp1044

Sorry to hear about your dog hobbs4421; know how you feel; had to have 2 great dogs put down when I was younger and had to get rid of one; dog's are a big part of one's family

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir.... u leave near birchwood right?


QUOTE=KMiha;1096312801]Ah, I know where that is, I believe. Close to neiffer road?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chad B.

Congrats!! I would have taken him! That is bigger than anything I have on camera.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Yes sir.... u leave near birchwood right?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=KMiha;1096312801]Ah, I know where that is, I believe. Close to neiffer road?


[/QUOTE]

I think lol I don't pay much attention to the names of the developments, I live on Bridge street in all those townhouses. My archery club, limerick bowman, is right off of neiffer road though, on Bragg road. I drove by those game lands quite a few time and would see deer out in those fields. Always wondered how much pressure they got.


----------



## jacobh

Yea tons of pressure. My mom has 19 acres here near central perk baseball fields. Tons of hunters around here now. It's terrible.


----------



## nicko

Terrible news Hobbs. My condolences.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Just got home from camp in forest county went up thursday night had no service till now,between last night and this morning i saw 3pt,spike,6pt twice,5pt,8pt,and 10pt.had them all in range tried to shoot the 8 pt,i started useing a safety harness i had to face the tree to take the shot,and the strap that goes to the tree got behind my elbow,i let down drew again then it was kinda laying on my hand close to my release and i didnt want it to get into my bowstring so i let down again.very frustrating i have to rethink this harness stuff.things really really heating up in the mountains.i had to leave so took my cousin up to where i was to set him up hopefully he connects


----------



## huntin_addict

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Just got home from camp in forest county went up thursday night had no service till now,between last night and this morning i saw 3pt,spike,6pt twice,5pt,8pt,and 10pt.had them all in range tried to shoot the 8 pt,i started useing a safety harness i had to face the tree to take the shot,and the strap that goes to the tree got behind my elbow,i let down drew again then it was kinda laying on my hand close to my release and i didnt want it to get into my bowstring so i let down again.very frustrating i have to rethink this harness stuff.things really really heating up in the mountains.i had to leave so took my cousin up to where i was to set him up hopefully he connects


If you dont wear one there is absolutely no sympathy if something happens. Me being able to walk, or breathe even, is much more important than a deer.


----------



## jacobh

Use a rock climbing harness Darrin


----------



## jlh42581

Get a rope tree tether to get some extra length.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> Use a rock climbing harness Darrin


Ya Scott ill have to figure something out.as long as i dont have to face the tree im good ill have to set up accordingly when i get in a tree from now on and keep that strap in mind


----------



## Mr. October

hobbs4421 said:


> Today while I was enjoying a morning hunt, I got a call that my black lab was killed by a truck. He was my favorite dog of all time, and my family had him for approximately 8 years. It's bad enough getting disrupted with a phone call while trying to focus on hunting, but when ya get a call like that, it really sucks! My family is taking it pretty hard! He was a great dog!


I'm so sorry. That stinks.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Joe, very happy for you man!
Lean day up in 3C.
Came home and worked on projects, too warm for my liking..
Of course played with new gal too









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Great job Joe. I had a big buck grunting his fool head off in some thick foxtail in NJ this morning. It is definitely on out there.


----------



## NEDYARB

Congrats on the nice buck Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Yea tons of pressure. My mom has 19 acres here near central perk baseball fields. Tons of hunters around here now. It's terrible.


Are those the baseball fields right off township line road? 

I stopped by the state game lands to read the thing one time. Wished they were open in the spring for turkey, but they're not.


----------



## huntin_addict

Shot him Thursday evening, Friday morning recovery.
















Shot her 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. October

huntin_addict said:


> Shot him Thursday evening, Friday morning recovery.


Great job on both deer. And I couldn't agree with you signature quote more. Horn porn will be the end of hunting as we know it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Use a rock climbing harness Darrin


I'll never go back love using a rock climbing harness never gets in the way it's easier to walk in or smaller to pack in. I can change layers up top and not have to mess with it either 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea I wear mine u set my camo never in the way it's great


----------



## jacobh

I'll try to take a pic of my set up and post it for u. They're really nice



QUOTE=palmatedbuck04;1096315289]Ya Scott ill have to figure something out.as long as i dont have to face the tree im good ill have to set up accordingly when i get in a tree from now on and keep that strap in mind[/QUOTE]


----------



## chazk53

I have been reading the Pennsylvania Thread for a few years now. And although since I have joined the forum I could have put a doe kill up each season. I was waiting for this moment. I can finally share a buck kill of my own. First and only deer I saw from stand today. At 10am I was thinking to myself was the wind too much today or did history repeat itself and I simply chose the wrong stand location. at 10:05 I couldnt stop repeating " He's down ! He's Down!" 1A Lawrence county from a farm I got permission to hunt this summer. Grim Reaper broadheads. my classic PSE mossyoak X . 8 yard shot. ran 50 yds. No rifle season :smile::smile:


----------



## River420Bottom

Great buck Joe, congratulations! To those saying about steelheading for those without buck tags. Ive been in NY for the past few days and heading back to Erie tonight to fish the next couple, it's been horrible, the number of fish for this time of year is ridiculius.. just letting you know your not missing out so focus on getting a buck on the ground during the best time of the year, the steel will be there in rifle season and with less pressure. See ya guys on the rivers


----------



## davydtune

12-Ringer said:


> Buck down....certainly not a giant, but given my circumstances this year, I'll take him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rattled him in 8:15am...shot 8:30am...
> 
> Joe


Nice


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the buck chazk!!


----------



## riceride565

skinner2 said:


> Filled my doe tag this morning.


Way to go skinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hobbs...I'm sorry to hear about your lab...been there and know how that can shake up a family.

From a hunting perspective, looks to have been a good day.

I shot my buck at 8:30 after he came by me a 4th time. I let him walk the previous three, the fourth was just too much to bear. Shot him at roughly 15 yards from about 25 feet up. First year shooting the Rage Chisel tip and let me tell you, that this is plain nasty. Clipped the back, thin part of the shoulder blade and blew through it, slicing the heart in half. Didn't get a total pass through, but no problem following the trail. Despite that, he made it about 70-80 yards (man they're tough).

Taped him out a 113", had 4 mass measurement over 4". Tipped scales at 182 field dressed.


















Congrats to all the other successful hunters. Can focus on getting Ty one now and upgrading on my trip to KS in a couple of weeks.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Yep she lives back behind the horse farm on cemetery road. The idiot neighbor sold their property which is half of my moms one field and now theirs 4 houses there. We have dirtbikes so we drive me nuts with them haha. U can probably hear us ride and then we shoot just about every Sunday. We have a shooting range down back






KMiha said:


> Are those the baseball fields right off township line road?
> 
> I stopped by the state game lands to read the thing one time. Wished they were open in the spring for turkey, but they're not.


----------



## jtkratzer

chazk53 said:


> I have been reading the Pennsylvania Thread for a few years now. And although since I have joined the forum I could have put a doe kill up each season. I was waiting for this moment. I can finally share a buck kill of my own. First and only deer I saw from stand today. At 10am I was thinking to myself was the wind too much today or did history repeat itself and I simply chose the wrong stand location. at 10:05 I couldnt stop repeating " He's down ! He's Down!" 1A Lawrence county from a farm I got permission to hunt this summer. Grim Reaper broadheads. my classic PSE mossyoak X . 8 yard shot. ran 50 yds. No rifle season :smile::smile:
> View attachment 4999769
> View attachment 4999777
> View attachment 4999785


Congratulations! That first buck with the bow is special.


----------



## whizkid22

chazk53 said:


> I have been reading the Pennsylvania Thread for a few years now. And although since I have joined the forum I could have put a doe kill up each season. I was waiting for this moment. I can finally share a buck kill of my own. First and only deer I saw from stand today. At 10am I was thinking to myself was the wind too much today or did history repeat itself and I simply chose the wrong stand location. at 10:05 I couldnt stop repeating " He's down ! He's Down!" 1A Lawrence county from a farm I got permission to hunt this summer. Grim Reaper broadheads. my classic PSE mossyoak X . 8 yard shot. ran 50 yds. No rifle season :smile::smile:
> View attachment 4999769
> View attachment 4999777
> View attachment 4999785


Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Got on a new spot today that I got permission just about a week or so ago. No scouting, just took a look at the map and what the owner said. Got in a tree along a trail where a couple crossed it at the bottom of a draw and near a creek. Picked a tree and quickly cut a few branches to have about three shooting lanes at 13, 18, and 22 yards. There was a natural opening at 25 yards. Had a fox blast through not long after I got settled.

I set up with Joe's (I think) method of using the haul line attached to the rattle call to get the sounds from the ground. I have a Knight and Hale Bonehead call from a few years ago I never really used much. Figured with the talk of guys calling bucks in, I'd bring them along. About 5:45, I spotted a deer crossing the creek at about 155 yards. I could see antlers through the thick stuff with the binos, but couldn't tell if it was just a tall fork or a six. Just to see what would happen, I gently hit the rattling and got some branches and leaves in there. That buck came in like he was hooked on a fishing line. Passed by the stand at 22 yards. Ended up being a six. If I hadn't shot the buck I did last year and already picked up the nearly 60 lbs of meat from my doe, I might have thought about it. But there's still about seven weeks of hunting left and bigger bucks to chase. Only deer I saw, but I'd consider that a successful sit. No scouting, new property, and to call a buck in.


----------



## nicko

Congrats everybody. Joe, you'll get a lot of meat out of that buck. 182 dressed is a good sized deer.


----------



## nicko

If you're a hunter, you're keeping an eye on the weather. Just got this sucker in the mail today. I'm in weather heaven.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> If you're a hunter, you're keeping an eye on the weather. Just got this sucker in the mail today. I'm in weather heaven.


That thing is sweet! Is it pushing data to Wunderground?


----------



## hobbs4421

*re*



12-Ringer said:


> Hobbs...I'm sorry to hear about your lab...been there and know how that can shake up a family.
> 
> From a hunting perspective, looks to have been a good day.
> 
> I shot my buck at 8:30 after he came by me a 4th time. I let him walk the previous three, the fourth was just too much to bear. Shot him at roughly 15 yards from about 25 feet up. First year shooting the Rage Chisel tip and let me tell you, that this is plain nasty. Clipped the back, thin part of the shoulder blade and blew through it, slicing the heart in half. Didn't get a total pass through, but no problem following the trail. Despite that, he made it about 70-80 yards (man they're tough).
> 
> Taped him out a 113", had 4 mass measurement over 4". Tipped scales at 182 field dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the other successful hunters. Can focus on getting Ty one now and upgrading on my trip to KS in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Joe


Thanks 12 Ringer! It has been a tough day to say the least! Congrats on a beautiful buck! I am thankful however... Although man's best friend has died, my wife and kids are safe and my family has been blessed! Enjoy those back straps!


----------



## j.d.m.

Look what decided to follow a hot doe at 1:08 pm on last Sunday after that cold windy rainy Saturday. Too bad PA doesn't let us hunt Sundays. This is the first decent buck I got pics of too. I will say tho, things are heated up in 3b. Scrapes and rubs are showing up overnight. I had a nice 5 point hit my mock scrape that I made just minutes before he showed up. And it was only 10 yrds in front of me. I could smell him. He saw a doe behind me and started grunting and headed strait for her. He had no idea I was there, and I was on the ground too.


----------



## hobbs4421

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Just got home from camp in forest county went up thursday night had no service till now,between last night and this morning i saw 3pt,spike,6pt twice,5pt,8pt,and 10pt.had them all in range tried to shoot the 8 pt,i started useing a safety harness i had to face the tree to take the shot,and the strap that goes to the tree got behind my elbow,i let down drew again then it was kinda laying on my hand close to my release and i didnt want it to get into my bowstring so i let down again.very frustrating i have to rethink this harness stuff.things really really heating up in the mountains.i had to leave so took my cousin up to where i was to set him up hopefully he connects


 Don't re-thing hunting with the harness, because although it is inconvenient, you are still able to hunt from a tree stand and not from a wheelchair. It's not fun when you loose out on an opportunity to kill a deer, but do not forget about how important your quality of life is. Back in 2002, I did not where a harness or any safety gear, because it was cumbersome and inconvenient. I ended up falling approximately 20 feet, and because of that fall, I had 7 years of torture. There were countless emergency room visits, and painful/sleepless nights. 2 surgeries later, I realized how important this safety gear could be! Being injured and sick does not just inconvenience your life. It substantially impacts those who love you most. Please do not stop using your safety gear over one poor experience.


----------



## Ryanp019

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Just got home from camp in forest county went up thursday night had no service till now,between last night and this morning i saw 3pt,spike,6pt twice,5pt,8pt,and 10pt.had them all in range tried to shoot the 8 pt,i started useing a safety harness i had to face the tree to take the shot,and the strap that goes to the tree got behind my elbow,i let down drew again then it was kinda laying on my hand close to my release and i didnt want it to get into my bowstring so i let down again.very frustrating i have to rethink this harness stuff.things really really heating up in the mountains.i had to leave so took my cousin up to where i was to set him up hopefully he connects


I used to have the same issue. Move the strap that goes around the tree up higher. It will keep the tether up and out of the way for your elbow. So I'd say wrap it around the tree at least 6-10 inches above your head when your standing. That should solve your problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I was going to run back down to NJ t hunt this a.m. But it is 64 degrees and supposed to be 72 by 11:00a.m. That's a long way to go to sit and swat mosquitos. It hasn't been a great season for me so far.


----------



## CBB

Congrats to all those connecting. I need to relax, putting tons of pressure on my self and not enjoying the sits. 

Passed an 8 Wednesday. Not sure if that was the right move. Tuesday, Friday afternoon and Saturday all day never saw a deer from the stands. 

I plan to get out in the rain today and scout for some fresh buck sign. Which I have at none of my trees. But I have bucks and some shooters on cam regularly. 

I will ask as this set is new to me. I have a set on a bench below the ridge top. The thermals coming up from the resevior are goofing up the wind. Is there a way to hunt this spot or do I need to get farther up the trail to the ridgetop where I can try and use the wind?


----------



## Mr. October

CBB said:


> Congrats to all those connecting. I need to relax, putting tons of pressure on my self and not enjoying the sits.
> 
> Passed an 8 Wednesday. Not sure if that was the right move. Tuesday, Friday afternoon and Saturday all day never saw a deer from the stands.
> 
> I plan to get out in the rain today and scout for some fresh buck sign. Which I have at none of my trees. But I have bucks and some shooters on cam regularly.
> 
> I will ask as this set is new to me. I have a set on a bench below the ridge top. The thermals coming up from the resevior are goofing up the wind. Is there a way to hunt this spot or do I need to get farther up the trail to the ridgetop where I can try and use the wind?


I can't answer your thermals question . . but definitely relax out there. For some reason hunters have started taking all this way too seriously. It isn't a job, or a mission, or a life necessity to kill a big buck (or any buck or any deer). Enjoy the time spent in the woods. It is something not that many people take the time to do.


----------



## Mr. October

I'm sitting here looking at tomorrow's forecast and cursing the Bush administration. Before they changed DST I could have hunted tomorrow. Oh well. Maybe next Saturday will be nice.


----------



## PaBone

Ryanp019 said:


> I used to have the same issue. Move the strap that goes around the tree up higher. It will keep the tether up and out of the way for your elbow. So I'd say wrap it around the tree at least 6-10 inches above your head when your standing. That should solve your problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys need to get a Hunter Safety System rope style strap. I started wearing a harness years ago and could never use that strap that came with the harness and would make my own rope sling. The HSS rope you adjust the prussic knot and your teather will never be in the way.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mr. October said:


> I can't answer your thermals question . . but definitely relax out there. For some reason hunters have started taking all this way too seriously. It isn't a job, or a mission, or a life necessity to kill a big buck (or any buck or any deer). Enjoy the time spent in the woods. It is something not that many people take the time to do.


I read this thinking how much I enjoy being up about 20-25' in the saddle, tied off to a tree, and swaying with it every time the breeze blows hard enough. Getting some peace and quiet is great, seeing deer and wildlife top it off. Being fortunate enough to tag a deer is just a blessing. One of the main rgkeasons I like to shoot a doe early is know I have venison in the freezer and can completely relax about shooting a buck. There are seven weeks left. The doe I picked up from the butcher on Sunday gives me about one pound of venison per week. Looking forward to the chess game the rest of the season.


----------



## smokin x's

CBB said:


> Congrats to all those connecting. I need to relax, putting tons of pressure on my self and not enjoying the sits.
> 
> Passed an 8 Wednesday. Not sure if that was the right move. Tuesday, Friday afternoon and Saturday all day never saw a deer from the stands.
> 
> I plan to get out in the rain today and scout for some fresh buck sign. Which I have at none of my trees. But I have bucks and some shooters on cam regularly.
> 
> I will ask as this set is new to me. I have a set on a bench below the ridge top. The thermals coming up from the resevior are goofing up the wind. Is there a way to hunt this spot or do I need to get farther up the trail to the ridgetop where I can try and use the wind?


This can be a perfect scenario. Find where the thermals and the wind meet (usually about 1/4 - 1/3 of the way down from the top). Thats the "thermal tunnel". Bucks will use that tunnel as a travel corridor, they can smell whats below them thanks to the thermals rising in the morning, and they can smell whats above them due to the wind. 

Use that thermal tunnel to your advantage and find a tree that allows you to catch a buck where he feels safe. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

CBB said:


> Congrats to all those connecting. I need to relax, putting tons of pressure on my self and not enjoying the sits.
> 
> Passed an 8 Wednesday. Not sure if that was the right move. Tuesday, Friday afternoon and Saturday all day never saw a deer from the stands.
> 
> I plan to get out in the rain today and scout for some fresh buck sign. Which I have at none of my trees. But I have bucks and some shooters on cam regularly.
> 
> I will ask as this set is new to me. I have a set on a bench below the ridge top. The thermals coming up from the resevior are goofing up the wind. Is there a way to hunt this spot or do I need to get farther up the trail to the ridgetop where I can try and use the wind?


Most likely you will need to move morning and evening or have two stands, one above and one below. You will need to go high enough to catch the leward wind. That can be a tall order on the upper side as your shot below may be 40' or more of extreme angle even if you're only 20' high.

You won't have a thermal tunnel on days the wind isn't right, won't matter anyhow cause the deer would be elsewhere.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> I can't answer your thermals question . . but definitely relax out there. For some reason hunters have started taking all this way too seriously. It isn't a job, or a mission, or a life necessity to kill a big buck (or any buck or any deer). Enjoy the time spent in the woods. It is something not that many people take the time to do.


Bingo! We also hunt too much and burn ourselves out. It's OK to only go an evening. It's OK to skip a weekend. We aren't going to starve, most days we aren't missing anything. Don't feel like being in a stand, go scout and carry your bow. Wanna go home at 4pm, go!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Congratulations to everyone who killed yesterday! 

Yesterday morning the stars aligned and I was able to fill my buck tag. He came in chasing a bunch of does and I was able to get him away from them by snort-weezeing.


----------



## primal-bow

a non-hunt friend ask me if the change they hunting reg on us in the middle of this year?

sent me this

View attachment 5001521


if this is not for pa what state could it be for?


----------



## jacobh

That looks like special regulation areas


----------



## primal-bow

jacobh said:


> That looks like special regulation areas


i thought i heard that an other state did it? the Governor had to sign the bill to pass it.


----------



## jacobh

Meaning we can't hunt in middle of Nov?


----------



## jacobh

Think this is how it's always been. Special reg areas hunt all the way up to gun. The others end middle of Nov


----------



## jacobh

Difference I see is it seems u can kill a buck in Special regs all the way til the 26th. Use to be doe only from 12-26 in special regs


----------



## tyepsu

My season has been very disappointing so far. I had a few nice bucks on camera throughout the summer and have not had a single pic of any of them since early September. I'm also just not seeing much in the way of deer sightings. I am heading to Iowa Tuesday evening, but will be out most, if not all, the day tomorrow. I will be back from Iowa the evening of November 11th, so plan on sitting all day the 12th, if I don't get a buck tomorrow. I have seen a few small bucks chasing just driving to and from work, but only 1 small chase while in stand. I also have not seen much in the way of scrapes and rubs like I did in years past. One spot I have hunted since 2011 usually has 4 to 6 scrapes along this old logging road and this year not a one. I did put in a mock scrape there a week ago and had 2 or 3 smaller bucks walk by it and not a single one stopped and paid much of any attention to the scrape. Looks like a cold front is coming through this afternoon. I will be in Ohio this afternoon. I believe the big bucks are still a few days to a week from really starting to chase. Hoping tomorrow the action is better. I've typically had good hunts on Halloween and hoping for a treat (big buck) rather than a trick (nothing) ha.


----------



## buck513

*My 10 poimt*








Got him Thursday night in 2B


----------



## nicko

On the road.


----------



## jlh42581

3 Blade Rage said:


> Congratulations to everyone who killed yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday morning the stars aligned and I was able to fill my buck tag. He came in chasing a bunch of does and I was able to get him away from them by snort-weezeing.
> View attachment 5001481


Nice buck, that snort wheeze is DEADLY. I gave up on rattling and I might give up on grunts too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

jacobh said:


> Meaning we can't hunt in middle of Nov?


i really don't think it for pa cause we all would have seen or heard about it on AT.


----------



## jacobh

Yea the schedule so posted was off the website. The big change I see if it seems u can kill a buck all the way up to gun season now!!!
Nick good luck in potter


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Ryanp019 said:


> I used to have the same issue. Move the strap that goes around the tree up higher. It will keep the tether up and out of the way for your elbow. So I'd say wrap it around the tree at least 6-10 inches above your head when your standing. That should solve your problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill give this a try


----------



## Billy H

PaBone said:


> You guys need to get a Hunter Safety System rope style strap. I started wearing a harness years ago and could never use that strap that came with the harness and would make my own rope sling. The HSS rope you adjust the prussic knot and your teather will never be in the way.


Exactly right, I use the HSS rope along with an older muddy harness under my jacket and the strap never gets in the way. Lord knows I haven't had much chance for it to get in the way so far this season.


----------



## jacobh

Sorry Darrin here's my setup. The tree rope changes for length real easy. But as I can see the ropes always under your arms


----------



## 138104

Went out around noon to pull my camera card. Kicked up a nice, wide 10 right near my stand. I guess they are out seeking now. 

What call are you using for a snort wheeze? Might try it tomorrow.


----------



## smokin x's

Perry24 said:


> Went out around noon to pull my camera card. Kicked up a nice, wide 10 right near my stand. I guess they are out seeking now.
> 
> What call are you using for a snort wheeze? Might try it tomorrow.


I snort wheeze with my mouth and have had pretty good luck with it. 

I think using a call for it creates too much volume and doesnt sound natural. Ive youve ever heard a buck do it, its not that loud. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

smokin x's said:


> I snort wheeze with my mouth and have had pretty good luck with it.
> 
> I think using a call for it creates too much volume and doesnt sound natural. Ive youve ever heard a buck do it, its not that loud.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Watched a couple of videos, so seems pretty easy.

Haven't used scents in years. Thought about trying some. Used James Valley in the past, but can't find it locally. What are you guys using?


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Ill give this a try


I've got an extra rope strap. You can have it, send me a message. I can meet you some morning if you're still coming through or send it to you.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

jlh42581 said:


> Nice buck, that snort wheeze is DEADLY. I gave up on rattling and I might give up on grunts too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't give up completely on grunts. I did grunt in a smaller buck earlier in the week and that's what I used to get the bucks attention that I shot. Problem was he was still staying with the does. If the snort-weeze wouldn't have worked I probably would have tried the stupid can next.


----------



## davydtune

Ryanp019 said:


> I used to have the same issue. Move the strap that goes around the tree up higher. It will keep the tether up and out of the way for your elbow. So I'd say wrap it around the tree at least 6-10 inches above your head when your standing. That should solve your problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I place the strap high enough that its is a little taunt when I'm sitting. Has never got in my way in any fashion :wink:


----------



## CBB

tyepsu said:


> My season has been very disappointing so far. I had a few nice bucks on camera throughout the summer and have not had a single pic of any of them since early September. I'm also just not seeing much in the way of deer sightings. I am heading to Iowa Tuesday evening, but will be out most, if not all, the day tomorrow. I will be back from Iowa the evening of November 11th, so plan on sitting all day the 12th, if I don't get a buck tomorrow. I have seen a few small bucks chasing just driving to and from work, but only 1 small chase while in stand. I also have not seen much in the way of scrapes and rubs like I did in years past. One spot I have hunted since 2011 usually has 4 to 6 scrapes along this old logging road and this year not a one. I did put in a mock scrape there a week ago and had 2 or 3 smaller bucks walk by it and not a single one stopped and paid much of any attention to the scrape. Looks like a cold front is coming through this afternoon. I will be in Ohio this afternoon. I believe the big bucks are still a few days to a week from really starting to chase. Hoping tomorrow the action is better. I've typically had good hunts on Halloween and hoping for a treat (big buck) rather than a trick (nothing) ha.


I'm right there with ya. Braved the elements today to see 2 of the boys of summer rotated back on camera, they had been gone since Sept 27. Some awesome looking fresh rubs and scrapes since last week. Went to one of my old haunts to look for sign also. Found 15 scrapes and as many rubs. 
Talked to a buddy a bout a hunt in that area back 2008 when we doubled on 8 pointers in 4 hours 300 yards from each other. Stayed out late the night before partying it up for halloween. He left his coat at the pub, with his keys in the pocket (his wife drove) Next morning his bow is locked in his trunk. His keys in his coat at the bar. 
930 before we started into the woods on Nov 1. No worry about the wind, no worries about anything. We were going hunting.. Had a big buck in the old logging rd on our way in. He missed a doe that was bedded by his stand. Shortly after 10am it was game on, deer around us constantly. 
He arrowed his huck first. Took the glory shots, and got the deer out of the woods. Went back to my tree, my bud used his climber and went up a tree next to me. 1hr later I shot my buck. Awesome day!!

Feeling pretty good now.


----------



## full moon64

Morning should be good,,Hunting all day...not moving...Good luck too all...Monday Tuesday,,cool that back too 70s


----------



## nicko

Forecast up here in Potter is 35° tomorrow morning. Picked out a couple trees for my climber and have a plan for the morning. Now we just need an Eagles win over the Cowboys tonight. Go birds!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


nicko said:


> Forecast up here in Potter is 35° tomorrow morning. Picked out a couple trees for my climber and have a plan for the morning. Now we just need an Eagles win over the Cowboys tonight. Go birds!


Good luck tomorrow and go birds!


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick I'm pulling for u


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Good luck up in potter Nick!


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Forecast up here in Potter is 35° tomorrow morning. Picked out a couple trees for my climber and have a plan for the morning. Now we just need an Eagles win over the Cowboys tonight. Go birds!


Already got the Flyers win today. Go Birds!

Tried a new recipe tonight. Mango, jalapeño, prosciutto bites.


----------



## wyrnutz

Hung a stand just before the rain. I will be in it before 1st light. 
Saw a couple of open scrapes. 

Good luck Nick!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

*go cowboys!*


----------



## full moon64

primal-bow said:


> *go cowboys!*


:thumbs_do


----------



## jacobh

Bbbbooooooo!!!!!


----------



## davydtune

Moved a stand yesterday and yeah I'm gonna kill a deer there  They logged my local honey hole last summer and while they were nice and left the tree with with my stand in it standing it's no longer where I need to be. I'm now where I need to be :wink:


----------



## skinner2

Good luck Nick.


----------



## nicko

Ahhhh!!! Overtime!!! This game is crazy. And it's keeping me up too late.


----------



## Mathias

jt- they look delicious.

Visited my Berks Co spot yesterday morning. I was happy to see a long scrape line straight along the ridge path. One 15 yards from my stand, fortunately I had a little estrous to put down. 
I'll be heading up here shortly, really hoping for a Halloween buck…..


----------



## Billy H

Headed to a stand that I have not sat yet this year. Usaully a good spot this time of year. 

I feel bad for the Eagles fans, they deserve better. I used to bleed green, got tired of the disappointment. Been rebuilding for what,,ten years now?


----------



## Applebag

All settled in. At a new place and it took forever to get up here. Bumped a really big buck pulling in to park. Oddly he was still hanging out with a small buck as well.


----------



## Missions95

Settled for the morning on public in 4c. I saw one of my top bucks about a mile from where he was in September last night, he was hanging with a small buck too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to those out today. I'm stuck at work.....:thumbs_do


----------



## Billy H

A six just walked through. I hope thats a sign of things to come.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Settled in here in 1B hoping for a productive morning 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Deer hit all over in Centre County. Picking up at least at night.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Congradulations to everyone who's scored.Hopefully my season will start some time this week.My season is all about my son.He's had a good year so far but the kid is a fanatic about hunting turkeys so we hunted them on Saturday.We got into some around mid day and they came in so fast,we didn't even have time to take our orange off.Once I knew they were committed,I jokingly told Jordan head shots only,before I dropped back.A big hen came in to a shooting lane about 40 yards out and the little bugger drilled it right in the head with a 22 mag.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> View attachment 5001953
> View attachment 5001961
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Darrin here's my setup. The tree rope changes for length real easy. But as I can see the ropes always under your arms


What rope are you using from your harness to the lifeline?


----------



## jacobh

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01D...b-986d-5216-9794-82645145dc79&pf_rd_i=3402821


Hi mine is this one but longer I believe


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> Congradulations to everyone who's scored.Hopefully my season will start some time this week.My season is all about my son.He's had a good year so far but the kid is a fanatic about hunting turkeys so we hunted them on Saturday.We got into some around mid day and they came in so fast,we didn't even have time to take our orange off.Once I knew they were committed,I jokingly told Jordan head shots only,before I dropped back.A big hen came in to a shooting lane about 40 yards out and the little bugger drilled it right in the head with a 22 mag.
> View attachment 5005465


Your son is making me reconsider my life choices. The kid is a beast! Congrats!


----------



## dougell

Thanks applebag.The MY program is awesome.It's completely changed my outlook on the future of hunting.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Congrats to those who got it done today.
> 
> Just got settled for the evening. The wind is really ripping here in 3b.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ended up filling my 3B doe tag on Saturday night. I shot a really big doe at 6pm. A nice way to break in my new Synergy. Have her in the fridge now and will spend the week taking my time and cutting it up each night. Would have thought this morning would have been fantastic after the front blew through. Goodluck to everyone out.


----------



## blackngold51

Went spotting around Erie County last night and saw about 80 deer in 2+ hours. 4 shooters, 3 of which already were locked up with does. Seemed like every buck I saw was harassing does last night. Things are getting hot! Too bad the temps suck for the next 2 days.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> What rope are you using from your harness to the lifeline?


Just use a regular rope with a prussic knot that everyone makes.Lone wolf,muddy and others all make them.jUST SHORTEN THE ROPE WITH THE PRUSSIC WHEN YOUR CLIMBING and lengthen it a little one you get set up.


----------



## Live4Rut

It's been unusually slow for me so far this morning. Couldn't have dreamt up better weather conditions but I havent seen a deer yet and it's 0930. Maybe they'll pick up late morning.


----------



## Billy H

Wind is howling in 5 C right now.


----------



## Ryanp019

Live4Rut said:


> It's been unusually slow for me so far this morning. Couldn't have dreamt up better weather conditions but I havent seen a deer yet and it's 0930. Maybe they'll pick up late morning.


Same here. I'm banking on late morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Just use a regular rope with a prussic knot that everyone makes.Lone wolf,muddy and others all make them.jUST SHORTEN THE ROPE WITH THE PRUSSIC WHEN YOUR CLIMBING and lengthen it a little one you get set up.


The lifelines that I have have a short prussic already on them. I am running a tree sling from my RC harness to those. You saying I should get rid of the short prussic that comes with the lifeline and get another rope to use as a prussic attached directly to my harness?


----------



## Missions95

I saw one small six point about 7:30. I had to get down around 9:00 due to other obligations, busted a bunch of deer out on the half mile walk back to the truck they're still moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Mines very simple loop through then use a clamp to hook onto the Prussia on my tree rope and done. My tree rope has the Prussia on it. Move up and down easily and it's never in the way


----------



## jacobh

This is my tree rope real easy setup and easily adjusts to any length


----------



## jlh42581

The deer are moving. I drove to work 40 mins only to realize my computer was on my kitchen table. Drove back to work from home. Deer hit and deer moving in multiple places.

If it gets hot go scout! I saw some big rubs that I didn't see a week ago just driving.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> The lifelines that I have have a short prussic already on them. I am running a tree sling from my RC harness to those. You saying I should get rid of the short prussic that comes with the lifeline and get another rope to use as a prussic attached directly to my harness?


No.You can use a regular climbing rope.Hook it on to your RC harness and then clip it to the prussic know on the lifeline.Adjust the prussic on the climbing rope.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm VERY strongly considering Ohio. A lot will depend on the weather this weekend.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> Same here. I'm banking on late morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you hunt Perry Co too.

No sightings for me either. I guess i am not in the right spot because there is no way they aren't moving.


----------



## Mr. October

I managed to slip out for a couple hours this morning courtesy of a bit of vacation time. It looked like a quiet morning until I caught a buck moving up the opposite hill away from me. I grunted. He looked, turned, and then started trotting my way. I had to use my binoculars to determine legality despite the fact that he was big and wide. It turns out he was a giant 4 pointer. Big deer. Big antlers. No points. None broken off either. Oh well. At least I finally saw a buck in PA this year.


----------



## wyrnutz

In the stand since 1st light, public in 5c. 
No deer on the drive up, none this morning. 
Hoping missy brings some movement!

Brian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Congradulations to everyone who's scored.Hopefully my season will start some time this week.My season is all about my son.He's had a good year so far but the kid is a fanatic about hunting turkeys so we hunted them on Saturday.We got into some around mid day and they came in so fast,we didn't even have time to take our orange off.Once I knew they were committed,I jokingly told Jordan head shots only,before I dropped back.A big hen came in to a shooting lane about 40 yards out and the little bugger drilled it right in the head with a 22 mag.
> View attachment 5005465


Thats awesome! can't wait for my kids to get to hunting age

that's a shot to proud of too


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> I'm VERY strongly considering Ohio. A lot will depend on the weather this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Do it, don't even think about it


----------



## skezskoz

Congrats to all the successful hunters, some real nice deer in this thread the past few days. I was out in 3D on Sat, saw a bear but otherwise pretty quiet.


----------



## Billy H

Besides the little buck early its been dead here. Soon getting ready to get down and grab some lunch. Get back in the woods around 2:00. Might hunt my own place this afternoon.


----------



## rogersb

I'll be out this afternoon. My wife saw 11 doe on us Saturday morning and 21 turkey but no bucks. She did see a 6 running around on the property next door so that's where I'll be sitting. If nothing comes through there this week then I'll hunt my property the weekend when I can sit all day.


----------



## whizkid22

Slow morning so far...hope it picks up this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Congrats to those that are getting it done. Hope to see some Halloween bucks posted soon.

Over the weekend I picked up my WY elk Euro. Now I have to find a place to hang it. Of course pending the missus' approval. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> Do it, don't even think about it


Ha ha, EVERYONE said the same thing. My wife isn't super thrilled but came around too it. I suspect I could make a few short trips before it ends.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

I had my best morning yet. Not exciting by my normal standards, but with this year being so slow, it was nice to finally see some bucks moving. I saw a 130's 10 point around 7:45 but he wouldn't come any closer than 70 yards. I tried grunting, snort wheeze and the can call. He would just pick his head up, then go back to eating and then slowly walked away. I passed a decent 2 1/2 year old 8 point and then saw a fork horn around 9:45. I got down at 10:30. Going to head to Ohio to do one last sit before heading to Iowa tomorrow evening. I will hunt Pa tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

Slow morning for me. No deer. Squirrels and woodpeckers.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> Ha ha, EVERYONE said the same thing. My wife isn't super thrilled but came around too it. I suspect I could make a few short trips before it ends.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I hear ya, its not always that simple. My wife has been working every other weekend of late which means if I wanna hunt im on the other every other schedule but that doesn't leave much family time.


----------



## Extreme vft17

fap1800

That look great. Congrats


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> Congrats to those that are getting it done. Hope to see some Halloween bucks posted soon.
> 
> Over the weekend I picked up my WY elk Euro. Now I have to find a place to hang it. Of course pending the missus' approval.



Mine actually said to me the other night.... "Are you getting that mounted with that thing where its like the head is white" I said.... "A euro? Yeah I am, he wasnt big enough to shoulder mount" .... "Oh... cool, you can put that up right here in the living room, they are in style"....

Hey, whatever gets it put up. I bought a "euro wall mount" on ebay for $10, they wanted $30 for the skull hooker. I see theyre making one now to sit on a table too.


----------



## jlh42581

did you take the ivories out of the head?


----------



## tca126

Took a decent 8 point this morning in 2A.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats post a pic up!!!


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> did you take the ivories out of the head?


No, I forgot about that. They're still in it. 

My wife is pretty forgiving when it comes to dead animal heads. I have five shoulder mounts and three Euros presently in the living room. Our house was built in 1920 isn't all that big. My oldest son said he wants it in his room. He has one of my bucks in there now. The living room makes for some interesting conversation when guests come over. Lol!


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> No, I forgot about that. They're still in it.
> 
> My wife is pretty forgiving when it comes to dead animal heads. I have five shoulder mounts and three Euros presently in the living room. Our house was built in 1920 isn't all that big. My oldest son said he wants it in his room. He has one of my bucks in there now. The living room makes for some interesting conversation when guests come over. Lol!


I look forward to education of my guests. I'm the only hardcore hunter in her family. Others hunt but nothing like I do, they prefer guns and birds.

Ill be honest, I can't get the ten out of my head I saw before season opener. He's an absolute giant for up here. I hope he makes it but he was way too visible for my liking eating acorns twenty yards off a dirt road.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> I look forward to education of my guests. I'm the only hardcore hunter in her family. Others hunt but nothing like I do, they prefer guns and birds.
> 
> Ill be honest, I can't get the ten out of my head I saw before season opener. He's an absolute giant for up here. I hope he makes it but he was way too visible for my liking eating acorns twenty yards off a dirt road.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Oh, I agree, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the reactions. 

They don't get that big by being dumb so hopefully he makes it through the season. When those big boys get even the slightest hint of pressure they usually disappear.


----------



## wyrnutz

Go figure










Spent all morning on the stand had to call it a day at 2:30. 
Get back to Downingtown and clip a doe on Hopewell road. She was doing light speed out of a pine thicket. 8-10 more ran behind the truck. 
I'm okay and trucks okay. 
I didn't even see squirrels in the woods today!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Maybe we will get another update soon, I know of another buck killed in pa by a forum member this morning. A nice one!


----------



## Mathias

5C guys, would you shoot a bear if one came along? 
I buy a license every year and wonder, what if?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> 5C guys, would you shoot a bear if one came along?
> I buy a license every year and wonder, what if?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Funny you mention that. Was wondering today what became of those bears spotted local. 

Looking like a skunk tonight. No deer yet.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> 5C guys, would you shoot a bear if one came along?
> I buy a license every year and wonder, what if?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Honestly, I have no idea. I don't buy a bear license so my answer would be no. But if I had one, I think it would depend on which property I was hunting.


----------



## bkellybe

Mathias said:


> 5C guys, would you shoot a bear if one came along?
> I buy a license every year and wonder, what if?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I always buy a tag but I don't think I would do it. Would feel like shooting the only bear left around here. Would just be cool to see one from the stand round here. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Mathias said:


> 5C guys, would you shoot a bear if one came along?
> I buy a license every year and wonder, what if?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hellz yeah. I was tracking that bear that was in 5D. He was caught and brought upstate. Unless it was a little cub. Anything else is shoot without hesitation


----------



## jlh42581

Happy Halloween










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4Rut

Stayed until noon this morning and didn't see a thing. Went out this evening and saw a spike around 1540. Didn't see anything else until the last half hour or so of daylight. A couple small bucks sparring/chasing does and a group of 3 mature does with nothing following.


----------



## jacobh

Seems like all the bucks are chasing young does. Seems odd doesn't it??


----------



## 138104

Was on stand from an hour before sunrise until 3. Didn't see anything.


----------



## Mathias

4:30 2 does came by like they were on fire... a fawn fed past at

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

5. As I walked the ridge out to the connecting trail, I saw the target 8pt walking towards me. Probably checking all the scrapes.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Besides the small buck this morning I ended up seeing a small doe at last light. Tomorrow has to be better


----------



## bowhuntercoop

4e public game lands. 3 small buck this morning grunting and pushing doe. Sat in the stand till noon. Got down and climbed down the mtn. Got back on my mtn bike and went in another 3/4 of a mile to a tree that I've killed numerous times out off. Saw over 50 turkey.passed a nice 2.5yr old 7. If he lives he's gunna be a good one next year. Saw 2 lonesome doe that were not being followed. Then saw a spike and y buck grunting and chasing a doe. Gunna bike in to another spot tommorow morning that's about 3 miles in. The ridge up there always produces this time of year. Wil see how it goes!


----------



## Mathias

Happy Halloween









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

It's cold out there. Better be on it in the morning boys if you can. Bucks are dying left and right. Two friends shot nice ones this morning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Pretty slow up here in Potter as well. The day started off with promise. As I was driving to the main entrance to the lease in the dark, a coyote was running ahead of me on the road. For my morning sit, I had a 2 1/2 year-old eight point come through at 30 yards about 7:30 but I let him pass. I saw something else run off through the timber about 15 minutes later. That was it for the entire day. I set myself up in the afternoon on the pipeline where I consistently saw deer last season but all I saw were a bunch of chipmunks running everywhere and making enough noise to make them seem five times as large as what they were. 

New moon and it was 29° here this morning. I would've been hoping for better movement but we'll see what tomorrow brings. I saw that the weather forecast for tomorrow is calling for a higher barometric pressure of 30+ which is supposed to be a level that is conducive to better deer movement. Hopefully that theory rings true.


----------



## full moon64

slow here,,4c 2 button bucks,,am,,sat til 3,,,,,


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Too funny!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hillscreekkid

I took a nice 3 year old 7 in 3A this morning. Watched a few bucks chaising a doe and then he came walking the old road 13 yards away. 

My brother also connected on a nice tall 8 but was unable to recover him today. Maybe tomorrow. High liver hit and he never slowed down for 775 yards. That was the property line. Within 100 yards of the shot he climbed a 150ft bank that is about a 50 degrees he went right up it. But just pouring blood. But it just started to fade once he made it to the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats post some pics


----------



## wyrnutz

Mathias and jlh love the pictures of the kids. Mine are 16 and 20, they still like the candy but I miss the costume days. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

All told saw 10 today 3 buck. 2 scrubs and my #1 hit lister.. Choked on the shot. Still shellshocked. Good thing is it was a clean miss. Several minutes later he came back to the food plot after a doe. Hopefully we meet again...


----------



## jlh42581

wyrnutz said:


> Mathias and jlh love the pictures of the kids. Mine are 16 and 20, they still like the candy but I miss the costume days.
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They grow up very fast. It seems like yesterday I became dad. He started school this year. We dress up with him every year. My one and only in this lifetime. Hope he becomes a hunter, says he will, likes to fish.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Perry24 said:


> I believe you hunt Perry Co too.
> 
> No sightings for me either. I guess i am not in the right spot because there is no way they aren't moving.


Had a small 8 cruise by at 11. Was in the woods until 2. Never saw another deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillscreekkid

jacobh said:


> Congrats post some pics


I will once I get home. Tapatalk won't let me upload them for some reason.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Had lots of rutting action today and finally some bigger bucks up chasing. Had at least four bucks chasing a hot doe and they ran right past one of my stands and unfortunately I was in another stand a hundred yards away because of this east wind. My trail camera caught one of them all hell bent for leather and trying to keep up the pace.


----------



## davydtune

Saw a little 4pt earlier today and the 7 doe running together this evening, I killed the biggest one


----------



## Momentum man

I had 4 does come in and I took the biggest one out of the group at 7:35 am in 2g state forest. I saw after tagging her for 2'hours in my treestand and saw 4 small bucks come into her. Had to go to work so I went down to start cleaning her up for the long drag and in the middle of gutting I had a nice 8 point come in. Almost got a shot at him but wouldn't turn broadside at 40 yards. Not sure if I should hit than hot spot again tomorrow or more on and let it sit for Friday.


----------



## jtkratzer

Congrats to those who connected recently. Looking forward to seeing what happens next week. Cooler temps, leading up to a full moon on the 14th. Hoping for a front to come through with a high pressure system leading up to the weekend.


----------



## rogersb

I got out after work to a spot I've consistently seen does. Around 6 I heard some crashing and a spike and 2.5 year old 8 point came chasing 3 does around my stand. I've seen a half dozen of these 8 points this season within 20-30 yards and passed every one of them. Last night I was so into the chasing I would've shot that deer but couldn't think fast enough in the moment to grunt or bleet to stop them and was stuck just watching. So fun.


----------



## wyrnutz

jlh42581 said:


> They grow up very fast. It seems like yesterday I became dad. He started school this year. We dress up with him every year. My one and only in this lifetime. Hope he becomes a hunter, says he will, likes to fish.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Both my kids fished and have been in the field with me. 
My daughter (Keeley 16) still fishes with me and by herself. I would put her up against a lot of adults who fish. She is looking for someone to sponsor her as an apprentice falconer currently. 
It is amazing time how kids develop when they are encouraged to pursue their passions. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

28* This morning in 5C . Calm winds . Ideal conditions. I'll be walking out to my stand very shortly. Good luck all who head out.


----------



## cowdocdvm

Good luck and safe hunting to all out this AM. Safely perched in a tree waiting on first light. 29 degrees here in 4d this morning


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> 28* This morning in 5C . Calm winds . Ideal conditions. I'll be walking out to my stand very shortly. Good luck all who head out.


Hopefully a big one wanders by! I won't be out again until Saturday unfortunately, but looking forward to the time change so I can get out before work.


----------



## 138104

Good luck! 

Cancelled my PTO for the rest of the week due to the weather forecast. Of course, today and Friday are looking good. Oh well.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> 28* This morning in 5C . Calm winds . Ideal conditions. I'll be walking out to my stand very shortly. Good luck all who head out.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Mr. October

Perry24 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Cancelled my PTO for the rest of the week due to the weather forecast. Of course, today and Friday are looking good. Oh well.


I can just take it without scheduling fortunately. And in small batches. (Minimum an hour). I'd have been back in the stand this morning for a couple hours were it not for a dermatologist appointment I've been waiting weeks for. Got a couple barnacles growing on my head I want to get looked at. LOL!


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to all those out. Lucky me I saved up 100 hrs of PTO time and my company sold to another hospital so there goes that vacation lol..... maybe next year


----------



## jlh42581

Man it's brisk at my house. I'm going to try to accomplish a lot of nonsense over the next three days so if I end up going to ohio there is nothing left to complain about.

Short list...

Grind burger
Front brakes on her Jeep
Clean up leaves
Finish painting the living room
Smoke ribs & chicken

Already washed my stinky buck clothes yesterday and they hung on the line all night.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Ryanp019 said:


> Had a small 8 cruise by at 11. Was in the woods until 2. Never saw another deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy. The deer are out there, but must have changed patterns. I am not seeing any deer sign were I normally do.


----------



## 138104

PaBone said:


> Had lots of rutting action today and finally some bigger bucks up chasing. Had at least four bucks chasing a hot doe and they ran right past one of my stands and unfortunately I was in another stand a hundred yards away because of this east wind. My trail camera caught one of them all hell bent for leather and trying to keep up the pace.


Nice buck! Cool picture too. What brand of camera is that?


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys.
3 young bucks killed on the roads thus far this morning.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Pretty disappointed in the area I'm hunting the last couple days. Has been a consistent hot spot for ten plus years. Sign is down, sightings are nil. I discovered feeders on an adjoining property, one with a blind 20 yards from it. I think that has plenty to do with it. Those doe will stay close to the free meal. I cant compete with that. This sort of thing is becoming more common in the special regs.


----------



## tyepsu

It's a cool morning here in 2A. Just hunting a few hours and then off to do laundry, pack and rest before leaving for Iowa tonight.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well interesting start had a group of 5 does and fawns come in all prepared to shoot a momma doe 2 of her fawns walk right where I need her to be and she stays where I can't shoot her (smart old *****) then a small buck runs in grunting his head off and push them all away hopefully it stays hot

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> Pretty disappointed in the area I'm hunting the last couple days. Has been a consistent hot spot for ten plus years. Sign is down, sightings are nil. I discovered feeders on an adjoining property, one with a blind 20 yards from it. I think that has plenty to do with it. Those doe will stay close to the free meal. I cant compete with that. This sort of thing is becoming more common in the special regs.


I would only worry about that thing, as far as mature bucks go, during this time of the year if a good buck is on one of the does going to the feeder. From my experience, mature bucks do not want anything to do with those things during daylight hours. We've used them for my grandfather to try and get him in closer range to deer since he's limited in what he can do. For every picture we have a good buck during daylight around one of those things, there is about 20 pictures of them at night. They're not stupid, they know they're not normal. IMO, for them to go to one in daylight they have to feel 1) really comfortable, and 2) really hungry with no other food close by. 

As for does, well, once they get comfortable with them, they'll show up to them on a daily basis at about the same time everyday, like clockwork. 

Personally, I don't like them. I think they can do more harm than good sometimes. Plus, those darn raccoons and squirrels, and birds, hammer them. And they'll all eat right out of the bottom of it once they figure it out where it comes out, even the deer. I swear, some of the squirrels after feeding on those things for a while get so fat, it's almost comical.


----------



## Live4Rut

Another slow start in what would normally be a prime area. 0830--no deer.


----------



## Ned250

arrowflinger73 said:


> Well interesting start had a group of 5 does and fawns come in all prepared to shoot a momma doe 2 of her fawns walk right where I need her to be and she stays where I can't shoot her (smart old *****) then a small buck runs in grunting his head off and push them all away hopefully it stays hot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Think of all that free scent they just left for ya.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Pretty disappointed in the area I'm hunting the last couple days. Has been a consistent hot spot for ten plus years. Sign is down, sightings are nil. I discovered feeders on an adjoining property, one with a blind 20 yards from it. I think that has plenty to do with it. Those doe will stay close to the free meal. I cant compete with that. This sort of thing is becoming more common in the special regs.


Agreed. Same problem with a once great property in Bucks Co.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Billy I hear u brother. I haven't seen a rub or a scrape yet this year!! Few deer but not many. I'd really like to see them do away with the early season and the extended late seasons. Including the 2 weeks after archery. Early and late season bring in tons of hunters from the mountains who want to extend their season. Can't blame them but u figure our area doesn't have thousands of acres it's all getting built up so now u have 10 guys hunting 10 acres.




Billy H said:


> Pretty disappointed in the area I'm hunting the last couple days. Has been a consistent hot spot for ten plus years. Sign is down, sightings are nil. I discovered feeders on an adjoining property, one with a blind 20 yards from it. I think that has plenty to do with it. Those doe will stay close to the free meal. I cant compete with that. This sort of thing is becoming more common in the special regs.


----------



## Billy H

Kmiha you have a point, but where the doe are thats where the buck will be. Those feeders keep doe close. That said a scrubby 5 point just cruised through.


----------



## arrowflinger73

I get ya Ned already thought of that

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Just saw this guy roadside tending a bedded doe. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I'll tell ya one thing you have in the urban areas we don't... Sanctuary. That's why so many big bucks come out of urban. Up here, they drive every inch in rifle season. 

I called that incoming pressure. Really it's not much different than here. Everyone comes here for rifle. I'd rather they come here with a bow. If you saw some of this public up here opening of rifle you'd wonder if we have one deer left.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> Kmiha you have a point, but where the doe are thats where the buck will be. Those feeders keep doe close. That said a scrubby 5 point just cruised through.


Yeah, that is why I said the only real time I would worry about it is this time of the year. Bucks this time of the year are dumb enough to follow a doe wherever that doe decides to go.


----------



## Ryanp019

4b. It's 11/1 34 degrees and I've seen everything but deer. It's now 930?? What is going on lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Ryanp019 said:


> 4b. It's 11/1 34 degrees and I've seen everything but deer. It's now 930?? What is going on lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I firmly believe the mid day is so good during the rut because bucks take a nap before daylight and wait for doe's to filter back to bed. They get up late morning and cross known trails to pick up a hot one. You may be 2pm in his route. It's way more efficient than running all over checking each Doe. I've sat many days to see zero but it only takes five minutes. If I had looked the direction I called the buck in from this year a minute later I may have never seen him.

You waited all year for these two weeks. Keep the faith it can happen.

Omari won the bass master classic in the last ten minutes of the last day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea that's why i said I didn't blame them. Down here it's all small lots of woods tons of tags and more then a 2 months more of hunting. To me it's the reason a lot are not seeing deer and a lack of activity. By the time the rut hits many have been hunting 2.5- 3 months already. Yea u guys have rifle drives down in these small lots a lot do bow drives because the lots are small. I see it all the time once last week getting ready to drive out the private land I hunt even though they didn't have permission



QUOTE=jlh42581;1096410241]I'll tell ya one thing you have in the urban areas we don't... Sanctuary. That's why so many big bucks come out of urban. Up here, they drive every inch in rifle season. 

I called that incoming pressure. Really it's not much different than here. Everyone comes here for rifle. I'd rather they come here with a bow. If you saw some of this public up here opening of rifle you'd wonder if we have one deer left.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlh42581

Jacob there's a lot of hunters in Pa that aren't sportsman. I think Pa has too many hunters, don't care who disagrees. Too many of the wrong types.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

I have been hunting at my fathers farm since I was 12 years old.. We know the deer patterns, We have proven stand locations and we have killed many good buck over the years.. 
That being said the last week and a half has been terrible. Deer sightings at an all time low. Pre rut activity is almost not existent. 
I'm not saying I haven't seen some big bucks this year already, I'm just saying they haven't been around recently. 
we decided not to shoot any doe two years ago because we just weren't seeing many. But just because we do doesn't mean the orange army infiltrating the nearby properties are holding off.

I was buying a single doe tag two years ago at the court house, the guy in front of me asked for 11!!! I interjected and said "wow, you want to kill 11 doe?" He said "yes, I hunt my own property in Bushkill Township 5C."
I said, "you wont have anything left to hunt if you kill 11 doe!"


----------



## jacobh

Agreed too many deer being killed. Like I posted earlier they cut doe tags but now in Special Reg areas u can kill a buck with a bow from mid Sept- gun season so they added a full month of buck hunting so now buck numbers will drop too. Again I'm not going to get into arguments over this just baseing my thought off people's responses on lack of deer sightings. Each year more and more are seeing it. Not everybody but a lot of people

Scotty your seeing the effects of too many hunters and too many tags. You are trying to manage your property the issue is nobody else around u are doing the same thing. It's all over Pa. until they regulate tags and seasons this will continue sadly. Like I said there are still deer in pa and some places a fair amount but it's really patchy


----------



## Scotty C

jacobh said:


> Agreed too many deer being killed. Like I posted earlier they cut doe tags but now in Special Reg areas u can kill a buck with a bow from mid Sept- gun season so they added a full month of buck hunting so now buck numbers will drop too. Again I'm not going to get into arguments over this just bashing my thought off people's responses on lack of deer sightings. Each year more and more are seeing it. Not everybody but a lot of people


Our farm is in 5C too.. Special Reg area.. Buck season starts in mid September for us too. I cant figure out why we are included. The numbers in our area have been depleted


----------



## jacobh

Yep agreed now look too u can kill a buck all the way til gun season this year


----------



## Scotty C

jacobh said:


> Yep agreed now look too u can kill a buck all the way til gun season this year


Last year too.
I actually killed my buck on November 28th last year lol!! So it did help me.
But I passed on many throughout the season and refused to kill any doe.


----------



## attackone

Got it done yesterday morning 10 mins into my vacation. Off to wva here soon!


----------



## Scotty C

attackone said:


> Got it done yesterday morning 10 mins into my vacation. Off to wva here soon!


Nice Buck and even better pics


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok yea wasn't aware last year. Well I won't harp on it as I know a lot have a different opinion on it and the threads been real good and supportive. So I'll stop. Hopefully something changes fast!! Best of luck Scotty. 
Attackone great buck congrats





Scotty C said:


> Last year too.
> I actually killed my buck on November 28th last year lol!! So it did help me.
> But I passed on many throughout the season and refused to kill any doe.


----------



## Scotty C

jacobh said:


> Oh ok yea wasn't aware last year. Well I won't harp on it as I know a lot have a different opinion on it and the threads been real good and supportive. So I'll stop. Hopefully something changes fast!! Best of luck Scotty.
> Attackone great buck congrats


You too brotha!! 
Headed for Illinois on Thursday, wont be thinking about PA hunting for awhile lol!! 
But I'm hoping when I get back the rut will be in full swing here. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jlh42581

My thoughts are that it can't go on like this forever. More guys lose interest every year and usually when someone is DONE they don't come back. The year my grandfather shot his last deer in the early 2000s my dad completely hung it up. We don't talk anymore, different story, but he doesn't hunt to my knowledge and he did Archery before me. We may be picking up women hunters but we are losing guys all the time. The women I know who hunt, most after becoming mother's go very little.

We will always have some guys who just think there's no limit to what you can kill. However, I think a lot learned the hard way and it cycles up and down. I'll tell you all strait up, on private land I hunt it reminds me of the 90s. Those two properties make up 2500 acres, what the neighbors do dont matter. The doe's go virtually unchecked and it's INSANE compared to public or smaller pieces.

I like to think all my failure makes me better. Better because I don't quit, I keep looking for a new angle, a place to find deer. I've learned a lot, sacrificed a ton of money and time, had terrible seasons but I honestly feel I get something figured out every year.

There's not a guy on here that I wouldn't help if you really wanna come hunt big woods.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I met some good people from pa on this site. Hopefully the majority of good people continue to hunt and those who aren't stop hunting. Seems like most on here are willing to help me included and that's what we need as a hunting group


----------



## jacobh

anyone else connect this am besides attackone??? Man seems perfect outside


----------



## jlh42581

attackone; said:


> Got it done yesterday morning 10 mins into my vacation. Off to wva here soon!


Was wondering when you were going to post it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> My thoughts are that it can't go on like this forever. More guys lose interest every year and usually when someone is DONE they don't come back. The year my grandfather shot his last deer in the early 2000s my dad completely hung it up. We don't talk anymore, different story, but he doesn't hunt to my knowledge and he did Archery before me. We may be picking up women hunters but we are losing guys all the time. The women I know who hunt, most after becoming mother's go very little.
> 
> We will always have some guys who just think there's no limit to what you can kill. However, I think a lot learned the hard way and it cycles up and down. I'll tell you all strait up, on private land I hunt it reminds me of the 90s. Those two properties make up 2500 acres, what the neighbors do dont matter. The doe's go virtually unchecked and it's INSANE compared to public or smaller pieces.
> 
> I like to think all my failure makes me better. Better because I don't quit, I keep looking for a new angle, a place to find deer. I've learned a lot, sacrificed a ton of money and time, had terrible seasons but I honestly feel I get something figured out every year.
> 
> There's not a guy on here that I wouldn't help if you really wanna come hunt big woods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Great post brotha!

I live and breathe Bowhunting, I have gotten my own children involved and I have taken many of my students hunting over the years (not allowed to anymore). 
Been along for the ride on "first bowkills" and many other exciting days. 
Just when you think you know everything you could possibly know about bowhunting, someone teaches you something new. I will voice my opinion when asked but I love to listen and learn from 
other people as well.
I know from being involved with AT since 2006 that you will never get everyone to agree on deer management, however I just wish I could get some of the bordering farms to at least give it a try. 
IMO crossbow hunting has brought way more people into the woods and has helped kill some great deer more than anything... 
I get buck pics shown to me every day by students. I always ask "Bow or Crossbow?" Just yesterday I was shown 3 nice buck kills.. All three were crossbow.
And before anyone jumps all over me about crossbow hunting, I don't have anything against it. It just opened up the bow season for gun hunters.


----------



## jlh42581

Scotty C said:


> Great post brotha!
> 
> I live and breathe Bowhunting, I have gotten my own children involved and I have taken many of my students hunting over the years (not allowed to anymore).
> Been along for the ride on "first bowkills" and many other exciting days.
> Just when you think you know everything you could possibly know about bowhunting, someone teaches you something new. I will voice my opinion when asked but I love to listen and learn from
> other people as well.
> I know from being involved with AT since 2006 that you will never get everyone to agree on deer management, however I just wish I could get some of the bordering farms to at least give it a try.
> IMO crossbow hunting has brought way more people into the woods and has helped kill some great deer more than anything...
> I get buck pics shown to me every day by students. I always ask "Bow or Crossbow?" Just yesterday I was shown 3 nice buck kills.. All three were crossbow.
> And before anyone jumps all over me about crossbow hunting, I don't have anything against it. It just opened up the bow season for gun hunters.


You going with Derrin

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Hey you guys this summer if any of you are traveling through Warren county and have your bow along stop at the Warren archery club on Tuesday evening and shoot a round of field archery with us we would be glad to have you and we have a good time doing it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> You going with Derrin
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean :shade:


----------



## jlh42581

Scotty C said:


> Not sure what you mean :shade:


To Illinois, I know he's going soon, thought maybe you're joining him.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> To Illinois, I know he's going soon, thought maybe you're joining him.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


AH!! 
Nope, headed out with a long time buddy. 
Been going for the last 10 years


----------



## jlh42581

Scotty C said:


> AH!!
> Nope, headed out with a long time buddy.
> Been going for the last 10 years


Awesome, I've never found anyone to commit to travel. Good luck

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Perry24 said:


> Nice buck! Cool picture too. What brand of camera is that?


That's a Browning Strike Force and I edited and zoomed in on the deer then cropped the picture. It almost looks like a painting.


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> Awesome, I've never found anyone to commit to travel. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

I have taken both my brothers, my father in law, my cousin and my buddy is going for his third year.. 
Many people would love to go but when it comes time to commit they back out.
Success rate is wonderful and I could not imagine missing an Illinois hunt.
Its not guided, its on a friends farm. We set stands and do everything as if it was our own place...Very little hunting pressure.

I really don't know if I could quench my thirst for bowhunting if I only had PA to hunt. Hate to say it but its true.


----------



## Applebag

I also am starting to lose faith. I sat from 5am until 6:30pm yesterday, with only a break out of the tree to switch spots. Saw zero deer on stand. I did, however, see 2 bucks driving in and then 2 does when walking out. This is my 3rd year bowhunting and Im starting to really question if I'm worthy of success. I've spent the entire off-season practicing with my bow and learning with my new climber, reading about deer, watching deer videos, upgrading my gear and investing in better equipment. I just dont know what Im doing wrong. Anyways enough sob story, congrats to all that have hooked up and good luck to those that haven't yet!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk
I just received 2 browning strike force hd cams for my birthday


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> I also am starting to lose faith. I sat from 5am until 6:30pm yesterday, with only a break out of the tree to switch spots. Saw zero deer on stand. I did, however, see 2 bucks driving in and then 2 does when walking out. This is my 3rd year bowhunting and Im starting to really question if I'm worthy of success. I've spent the entire off-season practicing with my bow and learning with my new climber, reading about deer, watching deer videos, upgrading my gear and investing in better equipment. I just dont know what Im doing wrong. Anyways enough sob story, congrats to all that have hooked up and good luck to those that haven't yet!


I hunted six years with a bow before I shot a buck. Keep grinding! Go home tonight and look at tomorrow's wind for every hour. Start break of day near a food source, mid day move near bedding or pinches and move again in the evening if you need too. Think about the reasons why a buck should be where you are going. How does that wind work to help him find doe's? What time of day should he be there? Do you see sign deer are coming through there. Is this sign made at night or in security cover? Is there thermals you need to deal with? Where's the closest water?

What I'm saying is dig deep, archery, especially in PA is far from easy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> My thoughts are that it can't go on like this forever. More guys lose interest every year and usually when someone is DONE they don't come back. The year my grandfather shot his last deer in the early 2000s my dad completely hung it up. We don't talk anymore, different story, but he doesn't hunt to my knowledge and he did Archery before me. We may be picking up women hunters but we are losing guys all the time. The women I know who hunt, most after becoming mother's go very little.
> 
> We will always have some guys who just think there's no limit to what you can kill. However, I think a lot learned the hard way and it cycles up and down. I'll tell you all strait up, on private land I hunt it reminds me of the 90s. Those two properties make up 2500 acres, what the neighbors do dont matter. The doe's go virtually unchecked and it's INSANE compared to public or smaller pieces.
> 
> I like to think all my failure makes me better. Better because I don't quit, I keep looking for a new angle, a place to find deer. I've learned a lot, sacrificed a ton of money and time, had terrible seasons but I honestly feel I get something figured out every year.
> 
> There's not a guy on here that I wouldn't help if you really wanna come hunt big woods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I see less and less hunters every year.Thre's a lot of reasons why but the bottom line is,hunting is dying a slow death.We still get hit hard around these parts during bear season but the woods are empty after noon on the first day of rifle.You don't see a soul during archery season and the only places you see small game hunters is where they stock birds.From a selfish perspective I like it but it doesn't bode well for the future.


----------



## Mr. October

I counted 14 dead bucks along the highway from my house (the length of Route 176) to the Route 29 exit on the Turnpike this morning. Ouch.


----------



## KMiha

Scotty C said:


> Great post brotha!
> 
> I live and breathe Bowhunting, I have gotten my own children involved and I have taken many of my students hunting over the years (not allowed to anymore).
> Been along for the ride on "first bowkills" and many other exciting days.
> Just when you think you know everything you could possibly know about bowhunting, someone teaches you something new. I will voice my opinion when asked but I love to listen and learn from
> other people as well.
> I know from being involved with AT since 2006 that you will never get everyone to agree on deer management, however I just wish I could get some of the bordering farms to at least give it a try.
> IMO crossbow hunting has brought way more people into the woods and has helped kill some great deer more than anything...
> I get buck pics shown to me every day by students. I always ask "Bow or Crossbow?" Just yesterday I was shown 3 nice buck kills.. All three were crossbow.
> And before anyone jumps all over me about crossbow hunting, I don't have anything against it. It just opened up the bow season for gun hunters.


OR others, like my father, just stopped using a compound and switched to a crossbow. He recently switched back to a compound when I wanted to start shooting again. He was Bowhunting since the 70s, and killed piles of deer with a compound. When crossbows became legal, he switched. Partly because of life circumstances, partly because he never gave a rats arse what anyone else thinks. I guess my point is, don't just assume you see someone with a crossbow, it means they only hunted with a gun previously. I know quite a few of my dad's friends who switched, and were really good hunters with a compound and still are with a crossbow. 

As far as the influx of gun hunters, I have no idea. I would imagine someone get pretty discouraged when they go out in early October and realize unless they're on the edge of a field they're not shooting past 30 yards with all the foliage still up. 

Just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Winston_7

Applebag said:


> I also am starting to lose faith. I sat from 5am until 6:30pm yesterday, with only a break out of the tree to switch spots. Saw zero deer on stand. I did, however, see 2 bucks driving in and then 2 does when walking out. This is my 3rd year bowhunting and Im starting to really question if I'm worthy of success. I've spent the entire off-season practicing with my bow and learning with my new climber, reading about deer, watching deer videos, upgrading my gear and investing in better equipment. I just dont know what Im doing wrong. Anyways enough sob story, congrats to all that have hooked up and good luck to those that haven't yet!


It's easy to loose faith. I hented archery for 5 years. I shot my first archery buck last year and it was a dink. I scouted almost every day all summer and ended up shooting a 19 inch 10 point on the 4th day of the season this year. Keep at it, try different spots, try different tactics, something will work!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4hunting

It can be humbling frustrating and at time exhausting, all I can say is don't give up and you cant get them from the couch or bed. Im not having the best year, did the scouting, used some old and new stand locations. Fortunately I have boys that put up the stands its easier for them. But im the one that always buts in more time. Well this year they tagged out early they both shot reasonable 8 from the same stand 2 evenings apart. I hunt other stands opting for quality over quantity, but either has been very limited. So what do I do try out the honey hole, the stand that has been active. Hell between them they have seen 6 legals including the ones they shot, not to mention the parade of doe. I go there and all I see is racing chipmunks, kicking up a roaster tail of leaves that would make a MX or boat racer proud. 2 1/2 weeks to go.


----------



## Scotty C

KMiha said:


> OR others, like my father, just stopped using a compound and switched to a crossbow. He recently switched back to a compound when I wanted to start shooting again. He was Bowhunting since the 70s, and killed piles of deer with a compound. When crossbows became legal, he switched. Partly because of life circumstances, partly because he never gave a rats arse what anyone else thinks. I guess my point is, don't just assume you see someone with a crossbow, it means they only hunted with a gun previously. I know quite a few of my dad's friends who switched, and were really good hunters with a compound and still are with a crossbow.
> 
> As far as the influx of gun hunters, I have no idea. I would imagine someone get pretty discouraged when they go out in early October and realize unless they're on the edge of a field they're not shooting past 30 yards with all the foliage still up.
> 
> Just my opinion on the matter.


Maybe some day I may have to pick up a cross bow. I have terrible shoulder pain for 5 years now but I refuse to go to a crossbow until its absolutely necessary. 

And I have no issues with them being legal if you read my post all the way. 
But it has put more hunters in the woods during archery season that have never picked up a compound or a recurve before in their life. 
I can think of several people off the top of my head that started hunting during bow season because they made crossbows legal.


----------



## Scotty C

Here is a pic of a Saylorsburg PA bear that has been the talk of our area..

I know its legit.

What a brute!!!


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> My thoughts are that it can't go on like this forever. More guys lose interest every year and usually when someone is DONE they don't come back. The year my grandfather shot his last deer in the early 2000s my dad completely hung it up. We don't talk anymore, different story, but he doesn't hunt to my knowledge and he did Archery before me. We may be picking up women hunters but we are losing guys all the time. The women I know who hunt, most after becoming mother's go very little.
> 
> We will always have some guys who just think there's no limit to what you can kill. However, I think a lot learned the hard way and it cycles up and down. I'll tell you all strait up, on private land I hunt it reminds me of the 90s. Those two properties make up 2500 acres, what the neighbors do dont matter. The doe's go virtually unchecked and it's INSANE compared to public or smaller pieces.
> 
> I like to think all my failure makes me better. Better because I don't quit, I keep looking for a new angle, a place to find deer. I've learned a lot, sacrificed a ton of money and time, had terrible seasons but I honestly feel I get something figured out every year.
> 
> There's not a guy on here that I wouldn't help if you really wanna come hunt big woods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Man, I'd love have someone show me the ropes and how to put the stuff in reading and watching into actual use. I have a place off 26 SW State College to stay. I hunt mostly small properties now, but I need to get on some public or bigger private. I've been very fortunate to kill a deer with my bow three years in a row on the same property. It's 10 acres and holds two major travel routes between beddingnon protected private property and the food sources of crops and orchards. 

Another spot is three properties that share lines. 5+, 6+, and 19 and change that add up to a little over 31 acres. The 19 acres gets hammered with the family riding quads, walking dogs, and some small game. I can't hunt it because the deer are almost exclusively nocturnal due to the constant human presence. The one deer trail is visible from Google satellite maps. The adjoining 11-12 seem to have potential, but haven't had success there yet. I'm planning on being out there next week one evening.

I recently got permission on 40 acres, but there are other guys on it and the neighboring properties. Saw my first buck from the stand there last weekend - a six point that got a pass. 

I feel like it's fairly easy to hunt doe on small properties with consistent travel routes. I got lucky that a really nice buck came looking for hotties one evening last year. Hoping for the same this year. 

The challenge with the small parcels is they don't consistently hold mature bucks. The bucks come around occasionally and go looking for hot does, but I can't say I have the ability to pattern them or put together a game plan beyond get on the does' travel routes and hope a buck comes looking. 

Digging into scouting with topo maps. Just don't have a place other than game lands and other public ground to apply those methods. 



Applebag said:


> I also am starting to lose faith. I sat from 5am until 6:30pm yesterday, with only a break out of the tree to switch spots. Saw zero deer on stand. I did, however, see 2 bucks driving in and then 2 does when walking out. This is my 3rd year bowhunting and Im starting to really question if I'm worthy of success. I've spent the entire off-season practicing with my bow and learning with my new climber, reading about deer, watching deer videos, upgrading my gear and investing in better equipment. I just dont know what Im doing wrong. Anyways enough sob story, congrats to all that have hooked up and good luck to those that haven't yet!


Stick with it. Guys kill deer with traditional bows. Gotta figure out how to get within range. The rest are just extra goodies and conveniences. I'm putting a lot of time into scouting and learning that over more money into the bow/sight/etc. 



jlh42581 said:


> I hunted six years with a bow before I shot a buck. Keep grinding! Go home tonight and look at tomorrow's wind for every hour. Start break of day near a food source, mid day move near bedding or pinches and move again in the evening if you need too. Think about the reasons why a buck should be where you are going. How does that wind work to help him find doe's? What time of day should he be there? Do you see sign deer are coming through there. Is this sign made at night or in security cover? Is there thermals you need to deal with? Where's the closest water?
> 
> What I'm saying is dig deep, archery, especially in PA is far from easy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This. We all can learn something every time we're in a stand. I feel like I'm starting from scratch not having someone in the family who is a proficient bow hunter or even that accomplished at scouting period. I'm happy to learn that to even see decent deer and then figure out how to kill them.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Man, I'd love have someone show me the ropes and how to put the stuff in reading and watching into actual use.


I'm no pro but I'll show anyone anything I know except honey holes. I work in State College, ya ever wanna get together drop me a line.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Thanks everyone for the tips. Ive decided to sit this evening. Now I need to rush and get my work done and try to squeeze a haircut in before 3 so I can rush up there.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I'm no pro but I'll show anyone anything I know except honey holes. I work in State College, ya ever wanna get together drop me a line.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm looking to be able to figure out my own honey holes down this way. I have these spots where I've killed deer lately, but would like to figure out how to hunt spots where I know bucks live and travel rather than having to HOPE they come through my spots. I want to be able to have a chance at predicting their movement and a chance at getting it right. I have zero confidence beyond a Hail Mary hope to see bucks right now. I have some on camera, sporadically and not very often repeat pictures. That hope is solely based on the doe population.


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> I also am starting to lose faith. I sat from 5am until 6:30pm yesterday, with only a break out of the tree to switch spots. Saw zero deer on stand. I did, however, see 2 bucks driving in and then 2 does when walking out. This is my 3rd year bowhunting and Im starting to really question if I'm worthy of success. I've spent the entire off
> 
> Eh sometimes they don't move as much. I am only a year ahead of you and am in the same boat as you (as you know). Yesterday, for as good as the weather was wasn't that great. I saw two bucks on in the am and one in the pm. Small 8pt and a real small 6pt (couldn't tell he was legal till he got under my stand and then he was gone). Stick with it, read as much as you can and listen to the hunting beast podcasts. Lots of good tips on there....other than that, don't stress to much and just enjoy being outside and not at work. Hope your season gets a little better bud!


----------



## River420Bottom

Some people will eventually see that bow hunting, SUCCESSFUL bow hunting, boils down to great woodsmanship and knowing the animal you're pursuing. Not all the bs written on an internet forum or the thousands of dollars spent on gear that isn't needed in anyway. "I watched deer videos and upgraded my equipment." Yes, that's how you learn these days, good luck. Check out a few more apps, maybe one where they out the red dot on a deer like the old Cabela's games, that's what most hunters in the state need anyway.


----------



## Mathias

I was able to visit one of my hunting spots a short while ago. There were 2 very nice bucks chasing the same doe in an uncut field. I have no stands real close by but I'll be there in the morning. First real activity by mature bucks I've seen. Just in time for 70 degree Temps 😔

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> Some people will eventually see that bow hunting, SUCCESSFUL bow hunting, boils down to great woodsmanship and knowing the animal you're pursuing. Not all the bs written on an internet forum or the thousands of dollars spent on gear that isn't needed in anyway. "I watched deer videos and upgraded my equipment." Yes, that's how you learn these days, good luck. Check out a few more apps, maybe one where they out the red dot on a deer like the old Cabela's games, that's what most hunters in the state need anyway.


Let me guess, you just woke up one day an expert woodsman? Or did you have a mentor? Someone who loved the woods and loved teaching others about them? These days there are lots guys who do not have a mentor. They come from a family who didn't hunt, or don't even like the outdoors, but they buck the trend and try and teach themselves. Want to know how they do it? They watch videos, they read books and they get on online forums and ask questions. They then take this information and put it to use and learn by trial and error. If you want to act like who took the tougher road to being a hunter I would have to say the people who do this and put in their time and learn on their own. I wouldn't look down on them just because they learned a different way than you.


----------



## jtkratzer

River420Bottom said:


> Some people will eventually see that bow hunting, SUCCESSFUL bow hunting, boils down to great woodsmanship and knowing the animal you're pursuing. Not all the bs written on an internet forum or the thousands of dollars spent on gear that isn't needed in anyway. "I watched deer videos and upgraded my equipment." Yes, that's how you learn these days, good luck. Check out a few more apps, maybe one where they out the red dot on a deer like the old Cabela's games, that's what most hunters in the state need anyway.


This must be the BS on the internet forum to which you're referring because this obviously contributes no value. In a culture where hunting and outdoor activities are on the decline, it's nice to know you "experts" are out there willing to lend a hand.


----------



## Billy H

You guys will connect with a buck. Use every time your out as a learning tool. As the above poster stated their is a ton of BS on the net and a lot of these AT experts aren't as great as they seem, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Starkk00

yetihunter1 said:


> Let me guess, you just woke up one day an expert woodsman? Or did you have a mentor? Someone who loved the woods and loved teaching others about them? These days there are lots guys who do not have a mentor. They come from a family who didn't hunt, or don't even like the outdoors, but they buck the trend and try and teach themselves. Want to know how they do it? They watch videos, they read books and they get on online forums and ask questions. They then take this information and put it to use and learn by trial and error. If you want to act like who took the tougher road to being a hunter I would have to say the people who do this and put in their time and learn on their own. I wouldn't look down on them just because they learned a different way than you.


Agree 100%, not everyone has that mentor/resources. The essence of this site is to connect people that have the same passion for archery. Some guys/girls have hours to scout, practice and hunt while other have very limited time due to various obligations.


----------



## River420Bottom

No I'm referring to all the "tips" on here from people that killed 2 bucks in past 20 years. Its hilarious.


----------



## Applebag

River420Bottom said:


> Some people will eventually see that bow hunting, SUCCESSFUL bow hunting, boils down to great woodsmanship and knowing the animal you're pursuing. Not all the bs written on an internet forum or the thousands of dollars spent on gear that isn't needed in anyway. "I watched deer videos and upgraded my equipment." Yes, that's how you learn these days, good luck. Check out a few more apps, maybe one where they out the red dot on a deer like the old Cabela's games, that's what most hunters in the state need anyway.


Thanks for your arrogant and snarky comment, but without a mentor, how would you presume I learn about deer other than literally EVERYTHING Ive been doing? I read articles, watch videos, participate in these social forums. I ask questions from those whose opinions I respect, but other than that, how exactly would you have me learn more about what I'm doing?

Dont be a hypocrite, and if you don't have anything positive to contribute, maybe you should consider holding back on the keys because you aren't helping anyone.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Let me guess, you just woke up one day an expert woodsman? Or did you have a mentor? Someone who loved the woods and loved teaching others about them? These days there are lots guys who do not have a mentor. They come from a family who didn't hunt, or don't even like the outdoors, but they buck the trend and try and teach themselves. Want to know how they do it? They watch videos, they read books and they get on online forums and ask questions. They then take this information and put it to use and learn by trial and error. If you want to act like who took the tougher road to being a hunter I would have to say the people who do this and put in their time and learn on their own. I wouldn't look down on them just because they learned a different way than you.


Exactly. Forums and the folks that frequent them offer a wealth knowledge, whether it's here, Bowsite, HuntTalk, Rokslide, Eastmans' or wherever. It's really surprising and quite humbling how many guys are actually out there that are willing to help when you make it clear you're not looking to pilfer a spot and demonstrate that you've put in the time researching. My buddy and I picked I don't know how many forum members' brains on various sites prior to our elk hunt. Combine that with biologist and GW info, map time, etc., and you have yourself a pretty good plan that can be successful, i.e. this flatlander that killed his first elk all DIY. I couldn't imagine trying to go blind 30 years ago hunting anything without experience. Perhaps some dudes are just gifted at birth with mad bowhunting skillz.


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> No I'm referring to all the "tips" on here from people that killed 2 bucks in past 20 years. Its hilarious.


Ok, understand. I just get a little angered when people talk down on people who use youtube, online forums and such because they didn't grow up in a family or with friends who could mentor them. I know I have busted my butt to get where I am over the last 4 years with bowhunting. I have used every resource at my disposal and then put boots on the ground to put these theories on deer hunting I have taught myself to use. I know several other people who do the same, Applebag being one of them. Also I think there are more helpful people on here than you might give credit too. I know 12-Ringer is a good guy. Met up with me once back in the day for lunch just so I could pick his brain on deer hunting. And there are many others on here who have helped as well when it comes to questions or just random knowledge drops. Even the guys who kill 2 bucks in the past 20 years.....you can be a great hunter, doesn't mean a buck will step infront of you. if I have learned anything is that no matter how much you learn hunting is a lot more luck than skill. The skill is just to put you in the right spot to get lucky.


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> No I'm referring to all the "tips" on here from people that killed 2 bucks in past 20 years. Its hilarious.


Also love how you first bash people who learn through videos, online forums and the use of apps then flip the script to people who don't kill bucks often.....what if they kill does for meat and could give to sh*ts about horns. Doesn't mean they don't know what they are talking about....


----------



## jlh42581

People on this site need to stop presuming things about people they don't know. I don't know many on here that have written any books or put out informative videos, so no one is getting paid for their prowess. 

Bucks on the wall don't mean jack. If a guy hunts managed private or zero pressure private and the next guy hunts public the experiences will vary wildly. I'm sure we all know a guy who sat in the same stand for ten years and shoots a buck every year. Is he a great hunter or does he have spot that's good? Most guys I know with a spot like that found it by pure chance and they hunt it every day.

If I collect a welfare check and hunt every day all fall while you work sixty hours whos going to have more of a chance? If you have kids and are a father to them so you can't hunt ANY time you want does that make a bad hunter?

I could go on all day here. Very few of us know each other on a personal level to know what transpires over 20 years.

I know you've taken a jab at me at least twice but I really don't care. I make no bones that I've struggled, failed, tried again, failed. I too have never had a mentor to teach me about killing deer. Hey, whatever makes you sleep well.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Ok back to hunting! I was supposed to get out this aft but work got in the way. Did have about an hour to go hang a new set in a spot that has been a constant producer for me. Moved slightly up the ridge to a spot where the more mature deer have seemed to be passing through over the past year or so.
I'll be in there on Sat! Good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

jlh42581 said:


> People on this site need to stop presuming things about people they don't know. I don't know many on here that have written any books or put out informative videos, so no one is getting paid for their prowess.
> 
> Bucks on the wall don't mean jack. If a guy hunts managed private or zero pressure private and the next guy hunts public the experiences will vary wildly. I'm sure we all know a guy who sat in the same stand for ten years and shoots a buck every year. Is he a great hunter or does he have spot that's good? Most guys I know with a spot like that found it by pure chance and they hunt it every day.
> 
> If I collect a welfare check and hunt every day all fall while you work sixty hours whos going to have more of a chance? If you have kids and are a father to them so you can't hunt ANY time you want does that make a bad hunter?
> 
> I could go on all day here. Very few of us know each other on a personal level to know what transpires over 20 years.
> 
> I know you've taken a jab at me at least twice but I really don't care. I make no bones that I've struggled, failed, tried again, failed. I too have never had a mentor to teach me about killing deer. Hey, whatever makes you sleep well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm glad you realize where my comments were headed... at least someone does, yeti is still confused. Oh btw, 24 years old, married, full time job, my own house, and 4 120s on those walls off public land that do matter. P U B L I C. I dont have managed ****, I didn't have anyone who bowhunted to show me anything and I'm not going to listen to a podcast posted by some guy shooting 180s off his farm in Iowa. That isnt going to help anyone. Good luck everyone and congrats on your buck, your amount of high dollar clothing and other equipment finally paid off. I'm still trying to wrap mybhead around bucks taking "naps" just before daylight in the rut lmao


----------



## arrowflinger73

One thing I know about is left over Halloween candy mmm

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

River420Bottom;109642535 3 said:


> I'm glad you realize where my comments were headed... at least someone does, yeti is still confused. Oh btw, 24 years old, married, full time job, my own house, and 4 120s on those walls off public land that do matter. P U B L I C. I dont have managed ****, I didn't have anyone who bowhunted to show me anything and I'm not going to listen to a podcast posted by some guy shooting 180s off his farm in Iowa. That isnt going to help anyone. Good luck everyone and congrats on your buck, your amount of high dollar clothing and other equipment finally paid off. I'm still trying to wrap mybhead around bucks taking "naps" just before daylight in the rut lmao


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H

November in Pa. 4:00 PM, in a stand and I'm dealing with knats. This just aint right!!!


----------



## jacobh

Nice congrats on the bucks post some pics up


QUOTE=River420Bottom;1096425353]I'm glad you realize where my comments were headed... at least someone does, yeti is still confused. Oh btw, 24 years old, married, full time job, my own house, and 4 120s on those walls off public land that do matter. P U B L I C. I dont have managed ****, I didn't have anyone who bowhunted to show me anything and I'm not going to listen to a podcast posted by some guy shooting 180s off his farm in Iowa. That isnt going to help anyone. Good luck everyone and congrats on your buck, your amount of high dollar clothing and other equipment finally paid off. I'm still trying to wrap mybhead around bucks taking "naps" just before daylight in the rut lmao[/QUOTE]


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> I'm glad you realize where my comments were headed... at least someone does, yeti is still confused. Oh btw, 24 years old, married, full time job, my own house, and 4 120s on those walls off public land that do matter. P U B L I C. I dont have managed ****, I didn't have anyone who bowhunted to show me anything and I'm not going to listen to a podcast posted by some guy shooting 180s off his farm in Iowa. That isnt going to help anyone. Good luck everyone and congrats on your buck, your amount of high dollar clothing and other equipment finally paid off. I'm still trying to wrap mybhead around bucks taking "naps" just before daylight in the rut lmao


Not confused...you make a wide sweeping critique of people hoping one person will know its for them then you better expect some people other than the intended target will take offense.


----------



## treedoctor

I'm hoping to get out this Friday and Saturday in 2A and 2B...then if needed all next week. I can't get out til then so good luck to all!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

jlh42581 said:


> People on this site need to stop presuming things about people they don't know.


I hate to say it but that's just an everyday occurrence in our current society, if you different your wrong and I'm gonna let you know about it. It's sad really. 


The only thing I will say is while the internet is full of wonderful great information, I mean really you can learn to do anything but there is a lot of BS that is not backed by fact in any way shape or form so one needs to really research these things deeper then put that info to use and learn from it. You can learn a lot be reading and watching but where the rubber hits the road is applying it :wink:


----------



## jlh42581

River420Bottom said:


> I'm glad you realize where my comments were headed... at least someone does, yeti is still confused. Oh btw, 24 years old, married, full time job, my own house, and 4 120s on those walls off public land that do matter. P U B L I C. I dont have managed ****, I didn't have anyone who bowhunted to show me anything and I'm not going to listen to a podcast posted by some guy shooting 180s off his farm in Iowa. That isnt going to help anyone. Good luck everyone and congrats on your buck, your amount of high dollar clothing and other equipment finally paid off. I'm still trying to wrap mybhead around bucks taking "naps" just before daylight in the rut lmao


It's called theory, if you think bucks just run wild all day long all you need to do is look at this thread, if that were the case a hell of alot more would be dead. Where's all the trail cam photos of it happening on here? You don't expect me to believe NONE of you have cams out right now, do you? PaBone posted one but everyone else is asking why are there no bucks moving in the morning.

I've said it before and I'll say it again since it was obviously missed. We are here to learn, so if you've got something to share by all means we are all ears. See, I don't care what your age is, where you're from or what you own but when you act so high and mighty like you've got something special to share then do it. The rest of us who've learned from ground zero are doing what we can to figure it out. We didn't grow up in hunting camps, we don't have all the free time we would like so yeah, were picking up as much information as we can, some pans out, some doesn't. Do you have a degree in whitetail biology cause I sure don't.

Imagine if i told you that all that "high dollar gear" was bought over twenty years, selling, trading, upgrading here and there or that I shoot bows that were both bought here used YEARS after they were new. I'm not sure what that has to do with anything but you seem to be hung up if a guy can have nice gear he must be trying to buy his way to deer. Sure would be a lot easier to pay for a lease.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VenisonChops

arrowflinger73 said:


> Well interesting start had a group of 5 does and fawns come in all prepared to shoot a momma doe 2 of her fawns walk right where I need her to be and she stays where I can't shoot her (smart old *****) then a small buck runs in grunting his head off and push them all away hopefully it stays hot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Shoot one of the fawns if your looking to tag a doe. Try not to slay a button buck. Chances are the female fawn won't get bred this year. The mama doe is a good mother, she had 2 fawns and raised em this long. She's experienced and will probably have 2 more this year. Unless your area is over-run with does let the old does walk. We need more deer in PA.


----------



## River420Bottom

jlh42581 said:


> It's called theory, if you think bucks just run wild all day long all you need to do is look at this thread, if that were the case a hell of alot more would be dead. Where's all the trail cam photos of it happening on here? You don't expect me to believe NONE of you have cams out right now, do you? PaBone posted one but everyone else is asking why are there no bucks moving in the morning.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again since it was obviously missed. We are here to learn, so if you've got something to share by all means we are all ears. See, I don't care what your age is, where you're from or what you own but when you act so high and mighty like you've got something special to share then do it. The rest of us who've learned from ground zero are doing what we can to figure it out. We didn't grow up in hunting camps, we don't have all the free time we would like so yeah, were picking up as much information as we can, some pans out, some doesn't. Do you have a degree in whitetail biology cause I sure don't.
> 
> Imagine if i told you that all that "high dollar gear" was bought over twenty years, selling, trading, upgrading here and there or that I shoot bows that were both bought here used YEARS after they were new. I'm not sure what that has to do with anything but you seem to be hung up if a guy can have nice gear he must be trying to buy his way to deer. Sure would be a lot easier to pay for a lease.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


So you came up with the bucks taking a morning siesta all on your own? I see, backed by all that experience. Good luck to ya... I don't run cams, I have one though, never really felt the need but it was a gift.


----------



## Applebag

River420Bottom said:


> I'm glad you realize where my comments were headed... at least someone does, yeti is still confused. Oh btw, 24 years old, married, full time job, my own house, and 4 120s on those walls off public land that do matter. P U B L I C. I dont have managed ****, I didn't have anyone who bowhunted to show me anything and I'm not going to listen to a podcast posted by some guy shooting 180s off his farm in Iowa. That isnt going to help anyone. Good luck everyone and congrats on your buck, your amount of high dollar clothing and other equipment finally paid off. I'm still trying to wrap mybhead around bucks taking "naps" just before daylight in the rut lmao


No answer to my post? The all mighty great white hunter folks. He has a job too... and a house... darn I wish I had those, teach me!


----------



## attackone

This is why I don't post one this site or thread


----------



## davydtune

Lol!


----------



## River420Bottom

Applebag said:


> No answer to my post? The all mighty great white hunter folks. He has a job too... and a house... darn I wish I had those, teach me!


Keep watching podcasts and youtube.. I guess. The post of what I "own" was only in repsone to the welfare check and all the time in the world comments to me. I will not let that go when I work as hard as I do and im sure many would agree to that if directed at them in this day and age


----------



## Missions95

Just had this doe and little squirt come through with a spike about 200 yds behind them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attackone

River420Bottom said:


> So you came up with the bucks taking a morning siesta all on your own? I see, backed by all that experience. Good luck to ya... I don't run cams, I have one though, never really felt the need but it was a gift.


I have jumped bucks there were bedding by themselves during the rut. I have also witness then come in right at daylight and bed down.


----------



## River420Bottom

Does that fawn still have full coverage spots or am I seeing things?


----------



## Mathias

We were doing so well on this thread of late.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

River420Bottom said:


> Does that fawn still have full coverage spots or am I seeing things?


Still got full spots, didn't look like it weighed more than about 40lbs either... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

River420Bottom said:


> Keep watching podcasts and youtube.. I guess. The post of what I "own" was only in repsone to the welfare check and all the time in the world comments to me. I will not let that go when I work as hard as I do and im sure many would agree to that if directed at them in this day and age


I get you man. But let's put the original post of yours to rest. It was obviously towards me and that's fine, you're entitled to your opinion and I respect that you've shot as many deer as you have on your own. But what's wrong with me listening to YouTube and reading articles if it helps me better myself. I don't understand what's wrong with that.


----------



## River420Bottom

Missions95 said:


> Still got full spots, didn't look like it weighed more than about 40lbs either...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say I've ever seen that before. Talk about a late arrival, hope the little one makes it. Cool pic


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> We were doing so well on this thread of late.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


sorry mathias.....


----------



## KMiha

Jeez, got pretty heavy in here pretty quick. 

Keep at it guys, bucks are around. All your hard work will pay off eventually. 

Good luck guys, hope you all get it done.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> We were doing so well on this thread of late.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Provides some good material for when nicko gets back for his "this week in PA" skits :darkbeer:


----------



## Mathias

Yes!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> Provides some good material for when nicko gets back for his "this week in PA" skits :darkbeer:


hope i get a leading role one of these days....I have been youtubing videos on it....


----------



## Missions95

Just had a buck run through about 70 yds out grunting like crazy but it was to thick to see how big. Couldn't see for sure if there was a doe but there must have been .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> Can't say I've ever seen that before. Talk about a late arrival, hope the little one makes it. Cool pic


Seen it plenty of times.


----------



## Mathias

I wasn't pointing any fingers, just enjoying a great thread. I stopped back at the property where I saw the 2 bucks running the doe. I stood above the thicket ravine and could hear the commotion down below. I'm excited to get out tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

River420Bottom said:


> Keep watching podcasts and youtube.. I guess. The post of what I "own" was only in repsone to the welfare check and all the time in the world comments to me. I will not let that go when I work as hard as I do and im sure many would agree to that if directed at them in this day and age


I never once said you collected a welfare check. I posed a question as to what makes someone a good hunter but you just keep going in attack mode. Go back and read it again without getting hot headed.

My point was that you have no idea how much time a person has or where they hunt or what they killed based solely on antlers. I know guys that it's pure luck, I know guys that it's extreme management and I know guys with fifty times the amount of time I have that kill bucks every year. Only one of them would I even consider their opinion valid.

I've shot a lot of doe's, bucks with a rifle that aren't anything to get too excited about. I've left a lot of legal bucks walk to never have another shot. Shot deer and never recovered them, blew shot opportunities on two massive bucks that would be impressive anywhere. I've yet to figure out how to avoid pressure in the north central while finding big bucks yearly on a limited schedule but I'm attempting to try new things to get there. My season on average without vacation is six days. I don't know how your wife is, but mine expects I won't be gone all weekend every weekend. I take my son to school daily and when I pick him up its too late to hunt, even early season.

You tell people to stop reading into things and watching videos but you judge hunters based solely on what's hanging on their walls. No one did that before TV, so where's that come from?

I'm not going to argue with you, you don't have to like my opinions and you're more than welcome to discredit everything I say, which I can tell you do. However rather than getting on here and throwing insults you should learn how to disagree and share your opinions and experiences without being condescending.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

attackone said:


> I have jumped bucks there were bedding by themselves during the rut. I have also witness then come in right at daylight and bed down.


I can't remember where I read it, maybe OL or F&S, but the jist of the article was sleep in and target the midday hours. The mature bucks don't go nuts during the morning and evening hours when the ladies move, rather they hang out and wait for the does to bed before going on the move.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Ok, understand. I just get a little angered when people talk down on people who use youtube, online forums and such because they didn't grow up in a family or with friends who could mentor them. I know I have busted my butt to get where I am over the last 4 years with bowhunting. I have used every resource at my disposal and then put boots on the ground to put these theories on deer hunting I have taught myself to use. I know several other people who do the same, Applebag being one of them. Also I think there are more helpful people on here than you might give credit too. I know 12-Ringer is a good guy. Met up with me once back in the day for lunch just so I could pick his brain on deer hunting. And there are many others on here who have helped as well when it comes to questions or just random knowledge drops. Even the guys who kill 2 bucks in the past 20 years.....you can be a great hunter, doesn't mean a buck will step infront of you. if I have learned anything is that no matter how much you learn hunting is a lot more luck than skill. The skill is just to put you in the right spot to get lucky.


Here's my advise for what it's worth.Forget about success,the scores and just worry about soaking in everything the woods have to offer.Deer don't have boundaries and they don't have clocks.They can be anywhere at any given time.You just have to be there when they walk through and unless you have unlimited amount of time to hunt,you're not gonna see deer every time.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> I can't remember where I read it, maybe OL or F&S, but the jist of the article was sleep in and target the midday hours. The mature bucks don't go nuts during the morning and evening hours when the ladies move, rather they hang out and wait for the does to bed before going on the move.


In my limited experience that has been what I have seen as well when you get full on in the seek phase.


----------



## davydtune

It all boils down to one thing, right place right time :wink: That's it.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> Here's my advise for what it's worth.Forget about success,the scores and just worry about soaking in everything the woods have to offer.Deer don't have boundaries and they don't have clocks.They can be anywhere at any given time.You just have to be there when they walk through and unless you have unlimited amount of time to hunt,you're not gonna see deer every time.


Not arguing with that, all I worry about is getting atleast one deer in the freezer each year to keep the wife happy with some ground venison. The main reason I started hunting was it gave me an excuse to be out in the woods more (and I might get some venison).


----------



## Billy H

Slow afternoon here, no deer yet.. My son is at our farm 2 miles from here and its been a parade of bucks for him for the last two hours.


----------



## fmf979

It makes alot of sense that bucks rest in the morning after a hard night seeking. Especially in high temps because they overheat with their wintercoats on. When their testosterone is peaking around now they will get up mid morning after they catch their breath and continue seeking until they find a girlfriend. 


This is not the first time I have heard this theory and considering deer are most active at night I buy it.


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Not arguing with that, all I worry about is getting atleast one deer in the freezer each year to keep the wife happy with some ground venison. The main reason I started hunting was it gave me an excuse to be out in the woods more (and I might get some venison).


It's a long season and you'll get some venison.It's much sweeter when you tie your tag on a deer after a tough season and the venison tastes better.


----------



## davydtune

You want to harden your nerves a bit, have a big old buck come in and bed down close to you rest and then stays put for awhile


----------



## Applebag

dougell said:


> It's a long season and you'll get some venison.It's much sweeter when you tie your tag on a deer after a tough season and the venison tastes better.


U kiddin? He's already got 2 does in the freezer. The rest is just for bragging rights at this point! Yeti is a venison machine.


----------



## attackone

Went over to get my deers head out of the cooler to take to the taxidermist and he ran out in front of me running a doe


----------



## fap1800

Ironically, I'm taking a few days off to hunt next week, but I have to drop my youngest off. I'll be getting to the stand around 9.


----------



## River420Bottom

jlh42581 said:


> I never once said you collected a welfare check. I posed a question as to what makes someone a good hunter but you just keep going in attack mode. Go back and read it again without getting hot headed.
> 
> My point was that you have no idea how much time a person has or where they hunt or what they killed based solely on antlers. I know guys that it's pure luck, I know guys that it's extreme management and I know guys with fifty times the amount of time I have that kill bucks every year. Only one of them would I even consider their opinion valid.
> 
> I've shot a lot of doe's, bucks with a rifle that aren't anything to get too excited about. I've left a lot of legal bucks walk to never have another shot. Shot deer and never recovered them, blew shot opportunities on two massive bucks that would be impressive anywhere. I've yet to figure out how to avoid pressure in the north central while finding big bucks yearly on a limited schedule but I'm attempting to try new things to get there. My season on average without vacation is six days. I don't know how your wife is, but mine expects I won't be gone all weekend every weekend. I take my son to school daily and when I pick him up its too late to hunt, even early season.
> 
> You tell people to stop reading into things and watching videos but you judge hunters based solely on what's hanging on their walls. No one did that before TV, so where's that come from?
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you, you don't have to like my opinions and you're more than welcome to discredit everything I say, which I can tell you do. However rather than getting on here and throwing insults you should learn how to disagree and share your opinions and experiences without being condescending.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk










My wife is busy laying down big deer with me... 6.5 year old 131" gross 8 from last year, oh PA state land. :darkbeer:


----------



## uuicked

Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


----------



## KMiha

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 5011465
> 
> My wife is busy laying down big deer with me... 6.5 year old 131" gross 8 from last year, oh PA state land. :darkbeer:


You're obviously the best hunter to ever walk in PA. Please share you're infinite wisdom so we can all learn from the master.


----------



## fap1800

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


That's a fantastic buck. Congrats. I'm no good at scoring but he looks a little bigger than the 120s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Has anyone thawed meat, particularly backstraps, cut them into serving portions and refrozen? I've read it won't hurt, but some flavor can be lost, which kinda ticks me off considering...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmf979

Thats an beautiful deer I would guess closer to the 130 range if not more judging from that pic. 
Congrats


----------



## 138104

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


Congrats, that is a beautiful buck! I would guess he'll make Pope & Young.

Where in SC PA are you?


----------



## arrowflinger73

He probably only catches 20 inch trout with his other weapon the fly rod 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

arrowflinger73 said:


> He probably only catches 20 inch trout with his other weapon the fly rod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Lmao you realllllllly don't wanna go there.


----------



## uuicked

Perry24, I would die if he made it into the P&Y! I just looked up the score though and it would have to be 125" typical to make it 

I shot this deer in York County but the property owner would kill me if I narrowed it down any more than that.


----------



## Billy H

Uuicked, Great buck congrats.


----------



## jlh42581

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


Wow, super nice buck. Congratulations

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## attackone

River420Bottom said:


> Lmao you realllllllly don't wanna go there.


Oh I want to go there


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> Has anyone thawed meat, particularly backstraps, cut them into serving portions and refrozen? I've read it won't hurt, but some flavor can be lost, which kinda ticks me off considering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you'll be fine. I prefer to cook mine whole and slice after. Usually I cut each one in three pieces.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 5011465
> 
> My wife is busy laying down big deer with me... 6.5 year old 131" gross 8 from last year, oh PA state land. :darkbeer:


----------



## uuicked

This is what I do with backstraps. I cut and stored this deer in thirds but since then I've been on a kick to leave them whole and make the entire thing up like this then slice it like a loaf of bread. Great for tons of food at a friendly get together. You have to try it at least once! Marinade in Italian dressing too btw.


----------



## Billy H

That blackstrap looks good.


----------



## River420Bottom

attackone said:


> Oh I want to go there


I chase migratory trout in multiple states across the US.. not pellet heads planted by the PFBC in a **** creek, 16"-20" is a juvenile.. every fish counts though and tells it's own story... Catch and release please


----------



## Applebag

Did we just find the new OB???


----------



## River420Bottom

RB man. RB. Joining in 2013 and brining up AT history. Classic.


----------



## attackone

River420Bottom said:


> I chase migratory trout in multiple states across the US.. not pellet heads planted by the PFBC in a **** creek, 16"-20" is a juvenile.. every fish counts though and tells it's own story... Catch and release please
> View attachment 5011825


I don't target pellet heads either and neither does jlh


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> I chase migratory trout in multiple states across the US.. not pellet heads planted by the PFBC in a **** creek, 16"-20" is a juvenile.. every fish counts though and tells it's own story... Catch and release please
> View attachment 5011825


----------



## jlh42581

Billy H said:


>


Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

You guys all measured up yet??? 

I wish I had the energy to be filled with pi$$ and vinegar on the internet. Really though if people want to give advice, brag, or complain go for it. Don't like someone elses comments move past it. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

In case anyone was curious, backstrap sliced thin, breaded, and deep fried is delicious. Healthy dose of black pepper in the buttermilk/egg mix and a sprinkle of Old Bay when they're still wet out of the fryer. Whipped up a dip made of mayo, lemon juice, pepper, horseradish and a little Old Bay.

Meat is from the doe I shot last week, dropped at the butcher on Wednesday and picked up Saturday.


----------



## jacobh

Amen!!!! Anyone kill anything tonigh? Seemed like a great night to be in the stand..... nicko where u at with the updates??



QUOTE=TauntoHawk;1096433705]You guys all measured up yet??? 

I wish I had the energy to be filled with pi$$ and vinegar on the internet. Really though if people want to give advice, brag, or complain go for it. Don't like someone elses comments move past it. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## avidarcher88pa

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


That's awesome,thanks for sharing. I would think high120s easy.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Eights are tough to make it but I think that one will depending on deductions.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Please quit being a douche bag and ruining this thread

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

River420Bottom said:


> RB man. RB. Joining in 2013 and brining up AT history. Classic.


Whats classic is how you say gear doesnt matter but your signature is like BH or die advertisement. And I love posting fish pictures, they are totally relevant in this thread! YES! :darkbeer:


----------



## River420Bottom

That thing is disgusting. Did you pick it up off the bottom of the stream dead and get a grip and grin to feel successful?


----------



## jacobh

Wow you are a miserable little troll


----------



## jtkratzer

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.





uuicked said:


> Perry24, I would die if he made it into the P&Y! I just looked up the score though and it would have to be 125" typical to make it
> 
> I shot this deer in York County but the property owner would kill me if I narrowed it down any more than that.


Awesome buck! Not sure what he'll score after deductions, but I'm certain he'll be well over 125, likely over 130. This was my buck last year. 124 3/8, 1 7/8 deductions. Yours dwarfs mine. 





















uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011761
> View attachment 5011769
> View attachment 5011777
> View attachment 5011785
> 
> 
> This is what I do with backstraps. I cut and stored this deer in thirds but since then I've been on a kick to leave them whole and make the entire thing up like this then slice it like a loaf of bread. Great for tons of food at a friendly get together. You have to try it at least once! Marinade in Italian dressing too btw.


Try sage pork sausage, jalapeño, and smoked Gouda in the middle of that backstrap.


----------



## River420Bottom

I am far from miserable, or little.. haha. Or a troll. Just answering the questions/comments directed to me :darkbeer:


----------



## Applebag

Thats just a small female... don't get too excited now... And she was plenty lively... They turn that color when they spawn, but of course you already knew that. Is it that hard to believe someone caught a bigger fish than you? I am starting to feel bad for you man... 

Anyways I'm done here. Sorry to everyone for being a part of this. Back to the hunting conversation boys!


----------



## Applebag

jtkratzer said:


> Awesome buck! Not sure what he'll score after deductions, but I'm certain he'll be well over 125, likely over 130. This was my buck last year. 124 3/8, 1 7/8 deductions. Yours dwarfs mine.
> 
> Try sage pork sausage, jalapeño, and smoked Gouda in the middle of that backstrap.


JT your buck is nothing to scoff at man, thats an awesome deer. And by the way CONGRATS to uuicked! That is a toad my friend!


----------



## jacobh

If your not miserable or a troll why did u come on just to piss on this thread? Everyone was getting along great and only negatives have been from u so far


----------



## CBB

Zero after work today


----------



## River420Bottom

jacobh said:


> If your not miserable or a troll why did u come on just to piss on this thread? Everyone was getting along great and only negatives have been from u so far


I have always been on this thread, and if I'm contributing its normally positive, I just got extremely fed up with the pathetic "theories" from people that haven't killed **** in 20 years but talk like they have some kind of experience with bucks, "book" bucks wasn't it? It's done with, the point is across.


----------



## jacobh

Ok cool lets move on.....


----------



## jtkratzer

Applebag said:


> JT your buck is nothing to scoff at man, thats an awesome deer. And by the way CONGRATS to uuicked! That is a toad my friend!


Not at all brother. Beyond thrilled to shoot that as my first archery buck and to have my dad with me for the hunt, hence the taxidermy bill. Just using it as a reference point that uuicked's should score well over mine.


----------



## davydtune

Huh?


----------



## nicko

Ha ha ha!!! i'm sitting in my hotel room right now dying reading these posts from today. This is great stuff and I thank you all for providing me with so much material for the next upcoming episode of "PA hunters unscripted". Just be aware that there are no royalty rights or residuals paid out for any type of income I generate from using your stories and names as my own.


----------



## nicko

attacked one, that Buck is a beast! Congratulations.


----------



## Applebag

jtkratzer said:


> Not at all brother. Beyond thrilled to shoot that as my first archery buck and to have my dad with me for the hunt, hence the taxidermy bill. Just using it as a reference point that uuicked's should score well over mine.


Money well spent, though. It's a nice looking mount to boot.


----------



## jacobh

Well Nick where are the updates??


----------



## nicko

As for myself, I grunted a spike buck to about 10 yards from my stand this morning. I considered jumping on his back from the tree but since I was tethered in, it probably would not have gone well. 

After the spike buck, things slowed down so I got down from the tree and took my climbing stand back to the car. As I was about to take my stand off my back, I looked over and saw a doe staring at me. I crouched down and knocked and arrow but before I could range her, she took off. Typical for me… A day late and a dollar short. 

I decided to do some scouting on foot and as I walked down the open pipe line trail, I saw a buck 200 yards away working a scrape. By the time I was able to work my way up to the area, the buck had moved on and I was not able to call him back. Saw two more doe this afternoon but I also saw a buck crossing the road in front of my car this morning in the dark. Definitely a better day today than yesterday. 

Tomorrow is the last day of my trip and I'm only hunting until about 11 AM. But, I have a plan based on sign and I'm putting myself in an area right hopefully have a chance to at least find myself in range of something I can shoot. Scrapes are opening up all over the place up here and many of them are fresh and on open pipeline field edges in Plain view, not tucked in to tight cover or in the timber. Barometric pressure tomorrow is still supposed to be in the 30+ range so hopefully that will bode well for continued daytime late morning movement .


----------



## uuicked

jtkratzer said:


> Awesome buck! Not sure what he'll score after deductions, but I'm certain he'll be well over 125, likely over 130. This was my buck last year. 124 3/8, 1 7/8 deductions. Yours dwarfs mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try sage pork sausage, jalapeño, and smoked Gouda in the middle of that backstrap.


JT, thanks for the recipe suggestions, I'm going to try that! And man, I'm just really lucky that the good Lord gave me such a deer. This buck dwarfs every buck I've ever shot at so it's by far not an every year occurrence. Thank you for the comparison deer, you've got my hopes back up that I might actually have a record book deer! Congratulations on your awesome buck and the hunt sounds like it made it even sweeter. 

Thank you all for the kind comments, you guys are awesome!


----------



## 2Rsquared

Missions95 said:


> Still got full spots, didn't look like it weighed more than about 40lbs either...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a fawn just like this one in my neighborhood only a couple of weeks ago. It looked like it was just weeks old. I tried doing the "math" and was estimating it had to be conceived in late January, early February time frame. 

Is this a sign that the buck-to-doe ratio is that far out of whack? 

Not enough bucks to breed all the does until they have been through a few estrus cycles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Don't start feeling too good about things just yet uuicked. This is the PA thread and we eat our own.


----------



## rogersb

I got on stand around 4 and within 10 minutes I had deer around me. It was constant until I had to get out. An 8 point, two 6 points, a spike, and a lot of does. I'm holding out for a 3.5 year old for a little longer. I had a chance with 2 so far and didn't take a shot. I'm hoping all day sits Friday and Saturday pay off.


----------



## PaBone

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.



Nice buck uuicked, Congrats. He looks around 133 to me gross and that should be plenty of wiggle room to make P&Y.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> As for myself, I grunted a spike buck to about 10 yards from my stand this morning. I considered jumping on his back from the tree but since I was tethered in, it probably would not have gone well.
> 
> After the spike buck, things slowed down so I got down from the tree and took my climbing stand back to the car. As I was about to take my stand off my back, I looked over and saw a doe staring at me. I crouched down and knocked and arrow but before I could range her, she took off. Typical for me… A day late and a dollar short.
> 
> I decided to do some scouting on foot and as I walked down the open pipe line trail, I saw a buck 200 yards away working a scrape. By the time I was able to work my way up to the area, the buck had moved on and I was not able to call him back. Saw two more doe this afternoon but I also saw a buck crossing the road in front of my car this morning in the dark. Definitely a better day today than yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow is the last day of my trip and I'm only hunting until about 11 AM. But, I have a plan based on sign and I'm putting myself in an area right hopefully have a chance to at least find myself in range of something I can shoot. Scrapes are opening up all over the place up here and many of them are fresh and on open pipeline field edges in Plain view, not tucked in to tight cover or in the timber. Barometric pressure tomorrow is still supposed to be in the 30+ range so hopefully that will bode well for continued daytime late morning movement .


Guy on Dwight Creek shot a 130ish 9-point this morning. Last camp on the right, believe him or not, but he says he got it on the far side of the new clearcut opposite of 7 Acre field. Not sure where you've be hunting...did you ever check out the Dwight Creek access point and the creek bottom itself?

Pop has had a slow week, spikes and a small basket 5 in range, other than that nothing. He and his buddy did see a HUGE 8 tending a doe while on his way out, but no reasonable chance to make a move on him.

He is likely hunting out back tomorrow as the all-day sit today drained his butt. If you're on your way out of RY around 11:30, swing by, I'm sure he'd like to say hi. He has a 2016 Red F150....if its not in the yard, he's on the lease in Coudersport. Interestingly enough, less than 2-miles from WestGate....

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Guy on Dwight Creek shot a 130ish 9-point this morning. Last camp on the right, believe him or not, but he says he got it on the far side of the new clearcut opposite of 7 Acre field. Not sure where you've be hunting...did you ever check out the Dwight Creek access point and the creek bottom itself?
> 
> Pop has had a slow week, spikes and a small basket 5 in range, other than that nothing. He and his buddy did see a HUGE 8 tending a doe while on his way out, but no reasonable chance to make a move on him.
> 
> He is likely hunting out back tomorrow as the all-day sit today drained his butt. If you're on your way out of RY around 11:30, swing by, I'm sure he'd like to say hi. He has a 2016 Red F150....if its not in the yard, he's on the lease in Coudersport. Interestingly enough, less than 2-miles from WestGate....
> 
> Joe


 Thanks Joe. I did check out the Dwight creek access yesterday. I took one of the trails all the way to the top and ended up at the bottom of the 7 acre field. At the very least, it gave me a frame of reference to wear that axis point is in relation to the rest of the lease. The area I hunted yesterday morning and this morning is all the way at the upper end of the hill above the Dwight Creek access area. Basically at the bottom edge of the 7 acre field. Interestingly, I saw most evidence of sign and movement right off the main pipe line trail which is where I plan to set up tomorrow morning and where I saw A buck working a scrape on the edge of the pipeline trail today. They are scrapes all over that open pipe line trail from the saddle heading up toward the upside down side down Y intersection. My plan for tomorrow is to set up on a tree between the pipeline trail where I saw tracks and the trail on the inside part of the tree line that seems to be getting a lot of activity. I will hope for the best and hope I can get a crack at something.


----------



## nicko

Also Joe, this afternoon I hiked up the extremely steep logging trail off of Pete Brook Road by a gas pipeline. That trail is so ridiculously steep, I can't believe that someone was actually able to get heavy equipment up and down that spot. In any event, it's a nice area once you get to the top. Pretty flat, acorns, and some good low level Briarpatch cover. I kicked two deer up when I walked up this afternoon and saw tracks on the steep climb up.


----------



## Charman03

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


Wow awesome deer. What town was that taken near?


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Also Joe, this afternoon I hiked up the extremely steep logging trail off of Pete Brook Road by a gas pipeline. That trail is so ridiculously steep, I can't believe that someone was actually able to get heavy equipment up and down that spot. In any event, it's a nice area once you get to the top. Pretty flat, acorns, and some good low level Briarpatch cover. I kicked two deer up when I walked up this afternoon and saw tracks on the steep climb up.


My buddy had a spot he insisted on putting up a ladder like that. I almost died getting up there. Then someone was smart enough to steal it. You couldn't have paid me to carry it back down after it went up.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrnutz

Nick
If you need anyone to proofread so you can keep the creative juices flowing. I'm available until Saturday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Wow you are a miserable little troll


Sad thing is just a week ago he shared a nice story about the heritage of his hunting camp and nice little buck he arrowed and we were all happy for him.

Maybe he's just bored becuase he's done, but stroking a 24yr old ego sure isn't the way to make many friends on an online forum. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LOSTnWoods

Chairman03. I think more in the 130" net. Congrats on PA P&Y


----------



## nicko

wyrnutz said:


> Nick
> If you need anyone to proofread so you can keep the creative juices flowing. I'm available until Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 .


----------



## hrtlnd164

2Rsquared said:


> I saw a fawn just like this one in my neighborhood only a couple of weeks ago. It looked like it was just weeks old. I tried doing the "math" and was estimating it had to be conceived in late January, early February time frame.
> 
> Is this a sign that the buck-to-doe ratio is that far out of whack?
> 
> Not enough bucks to breed all the does until they have been through a few estrus cycles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be that it was a doe fawn that didn't cycle until late and was bread in Jan/Feb. Either way it is very late for this years fawns to not even have their full winter coat yet. 
Didn't have a lot of time in the stand this year but really saw some solid deer. Saturday the 22nd I saw 6 buck and 13 doe before two groups of ML/youth hunters blew out the whole area. Fri. The 28th I sat until 2 and totaled 7 buck/6 doe with some minor chasing from a couple smaller bucks. And Sat. The 29th only 2 buck/11 doe. During those sits saw the same 130ish buck twice and another in the 120 range. Passed easy shots on a couple 8's 100-110". Some of the better early deer action I have seen in a couple years. But now done in Pa. pulled all my sets Sunday in the rain, heading to Kansas all next week and preparing for the trip this week. 
I read of some getting frustrated or burnt out this time of year.. with the antler restrictions we simply are hunting a different age class deer than what we did a few years ago. That coupled with all the extra seasons added in and you have less deer activity from the older age class animals. Sometimes as hard as it is, we just need to pace ourselves, save the hard hunting for when the older animals are on their feet in daylight hours.. 
Enjoy the last week and a half here, it is about the time when the woods can blow up around you. Hope you all have a little left in the tanks for when it counts. Be safe..


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Sad thing is just a week ago he shared a nice story about the heritage of his hunting camp and nice little buck he arrowed and we were all happy for him.
> 
> Maybe he's just bored becuase he's done, but stroking a 24yr old ego sure isn't the way to make many friends on an online forum.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I let my arrogance get the best of me when I was 24. I read about some study about the male brain not developing fully until around age 27. I immediately sent it to my old man and said, "See! I couldn't help myself."



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Not sure what I missed but **** got crazy there. 

Anyway, I killed a nice little 8 tonight. Right in the pocket, lungs and heart at 20 yards. Watched him fall 50 yards away. He nicely fell right on an atv trail. I passed a bigger buck two weeks ago but that's how it goes. 

The shot happened during my last hour to deer hunt until late season. I unexpectedly lost my remaining hunting days to work, so when I saw the south wind I decided to take today for myself and sit on a ridge line above a north facing slope. Lots of good reasons for that spot, but a south wind makes it great. 

And the lead up to the kill was too exciting. It was a fun show. This guy and 6+ does were within 70 yards of me for almost a half hour.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Nice deer...congrats!


----------



## riceride565

Gonna sneak in a few hours in the stand before work today. Wind is perfect for the spot I'm headed to. Gonna be warm (2B) but I have been getting good morning activity on my cam there.
Good luck to everyone today and congrats to those who got it done in the last few!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats Hindy.


----------



## davydtune

Nice!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Hindy that's a great buck for sure


----------



## jlh42581

The buck population is taking a beating!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nice one Hindy!

A spike & a forkie thus far. Turkeys sounding off.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Nice one Hindy!
> 
> A spike & a forkie thus far. Turkeys sounding off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Much warmer this morning than previous day's!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thinking the same thing. It says 45 but it feels far warmer than mid day yesterday. Hot today and tomorrow, my days off....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats to all the successful hunters here. It has been dead for me all week. I took today off from hunting, needed to get some stuff done and this warm weather seemed like a good day for me.


----------



## davydtune

60 here right now so I said to hell with it this morning, I have a deer to cut up anyhow  Think I'm gonna sneaky out for the last few hours tonight since there's some serious rain moving in around midnight. Then it's looking like a complete wash out tomorrow until around 10. Supposed to be in low 40s Friday morning though


----------



## davydtune

Actually just getting antsy to head for camp to close her out. I haven't even taken a crack at the big guy I have on camera down there yet. As soon as I vote Tuesday I'm headed down. Figure I'll live up on that mountain for the last 4 days of season, lol!


----------



## Billy H

All quiet here. I see the tresspassers stand from here. I never busted the guys balls because he lives on the edge of the farm. I understand he just wants to hunt. But it might be getting time to have another talk with him.

I think I am going to move to another stand shortly


----------



## jlh42581

It looks like I'm going to head for Ohio Friday night. Gonna probably need to go buy a tag somewhere as I don't have a printer at home unless I stop by my office Friday before leaving. I've gotta drive an hour the opposite direction to meet my wife with the boy.

Today... Brakes and Ribs. Tomorrow likely hamburger unless today goes quicker. I bought five lbs of beef fat yesterday and a snack stick kit. I've always made summer sausage. If the casings fail I have some of the bigger ones. I probably won't make that until at least next week.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

5pt so far this am, warm with really light wind. Couple more hours before work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

River420Bottom said:


> Lmao you realllllllly don't wanna go there.


I'm away from this thread for one day and I come back to read all this stuff. Pathetic!
This is the typical "I'm the best hunter in the world and I'll tell you about it!" 

And why would anyone get 4 120" buck mounted? Serious question???


----------



## Scotty C

Lets get this thread back on track...

Had a few small buck pass under my stand last night... Then my buddy text me that he just put an arrow in a big one.

We had good blood last night and I'm confident the deer is dead but we had to back out. Hes headed in right now to pick up the trail. Hopefully I'll have a pic later on today.


----------



## smokin x's

Slow morning so far for me. Heard turkeys at first light and they just started yelping again. Ive seen and heard more turkeys this year on public land than I ever have before.

Im not complaining at all. Our turkey population has needed a good rebound for quite some time now. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy, I did just that, moved to a stand with far better visibility. If nothing else I can see what's going on. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Monday the moon matches up overhead and underfoot at primetime. Saturday and Sunday are also close, that weather will dictate if it happens. Moon today is late afternoon but that heat will certainly trump it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Billy, I did just that, moved to a stand with far better visibility. If nothing else I can see what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I do that a lot, kinda more scouting than hunting.


----------



## davydtune

jlh42581 said:


> Monday the moon matches up overhead and underfoot at primetime. Saturday and Sunday are also close, that weather will dictate if it happens. Moon today is late afternoon but that heat will certainly trump it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


So your saying that Trump controls the rut? :banana:


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> It's a long season and you'll get some venison.It's much sweeter when you tie your tag on a deer after a tough season and the venison tastes better.


Oh I have two does in the freezer right now. Been getting good at find them....now its finding a buck....saw the first one from stand for the whole month of October on Monday...a small 8pt and a small 6pt....no shot opportunity though.


----------



## PSU Joe

jlh42581 said:


> Monday the moon matches up overhead and underfoot at primetime. Saturday and Sunday are also close, that weather will dictate if it happens. Moon today is late afternoon but that heat will certainly trump it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hoping to get out Friday with the cool down but now looks like I may have to move some meetings Monday and get out.


----------



## yetihunter1

:shade:.



Applebag said:


> U kiddin? He's already got 2 does in the freezer. The rest is just for bragging rights at this point! Yeti is a venison machine.


----------



## jlh42581

PSU Joe said:


> Hoping to get out Friday with the cool down but now looks like I may have to move some meetings Monday and get out.


If it's cold after this warm up it will be a double whammy. I suspect if the temps drop a lot of bucks will die at first and last light Monday. I've seen the movement with the moon even when season isnt in. I'm a believer for sure. I'll probably stay in Ohio till Monday at noon then come home. I have to work Tuesday and Wednesday next week. Not sure I can get back to Ohio next weekend. Going to have to see how it goes. I'd definitely like to make at least one or two more weekend trips if I am going to buy a tag.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

davydtune said:


> So your saying that Trump controls the rut? :banana:


We will find out next week. Let's hope it's not the other one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Monday the moon matches up overhead and underfoot at primetime. Saturday and Sunday are also close, that weather will dictate if it happens. Moon today is late afternoon but that heat will certainly trump it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I work from home other than Mondays - my one day in the office. Really should try to swap with someone. Not just for the forecast, moon, etc, but I've killed a deer with a bow on Nov 7th in 2014 and 2015. Maybe go for three in a row?


----------



## Hindy30

davydtune said:


> So your saying that Trump controls the rut? :banana:


Trump knows more than all of the Generals and all of the Drury family combined. Believe me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I work from home other than Mondays - my one day in the office. Really should try to swap with someone. Not just for the forecast, moon, etc, but I've killed a deer with a bow on Nov 7th in 2014 and 2015. Maybe go for three in a row?


Sounds like it might be fate

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Sounds like it might be fate
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Maybe, pressure is forecasted to peak at 30.4 on Monday as well. Could get really interesting.


----------



## PSU Joe

Curious if a decoy is a good strategy next few weeks? I've never used one but recently purchased one. The property I hunt is more of a pass through property so wondering if it is worth throwing scar face out in front of one of my stands.


----------



## Matt Musto

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5011545
> View attachment 5011553
> 
> 
> Just shot this 4.5yr old buck yesterday morning, 10/31/2016, in south central PA. We never had any trail camera photos from him before but he came in behind 5 does and presented me with a shot at 10 yards. Pretty stoked STILL! Measured 19 7/8" on the inside spread unless you're allowed to go on a diagonal then I was able to get it measuring over 20". Any wild guesses on score? My taxidermist said 120's.


I'm seeing 134" inches there and it looks pretty symmetrical. Congrats on a great deer! 

Attackone, great deer as well congrats man. Same to you Joe! 

Congrats to all the other successful hunters in the last week or two. Good luck to everyone trying to get it done.


----------



## Billy H

Matt, I walked to a new stand we put up this year but the lanes need trimming. So I am now in a stand that has been a good producer. Did not kick up a thing along the way.


----------



## Mathias

A nice 8 walked out of spruce into field (2nd pic) below me. Angling this way. But he had to cut across my scent as he was dead down and it's a light breeze now. Never made it here.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

PSU Joe said:


> Curious if a decoy is a good strategy next few weeks? I've never used one but recently purchased one. The property I hunt is more of a pass through property so wondering if it is worth throwing scar face out in front of one of my stands.


Never tried one, but I'd like too. Nothing to lose right?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Glad everyone is getting along today. Good luck hunting. Can't get out till Saturday.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

The weather is shaping up to look pretty good Friday so I'm going to burn some PTO and sit all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Let me know what you think about this idea for going to Ohio.

It will no doubt be dark when I arrive...

I'm thinking get up after daylight Saturday and purely cover ground, no bow in hand. See if I can find something worth diving in. If so, go buy the tag and hunt starting Saturday night. If not, come home and I'm only out my gas and one night of staying.

Thoughts? It's 3 hours one way, it's going to be 4 Friday.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I did my first hunt of the season this morning but had to be to work by 9:30.I had a buck come by within range at about 7:20.It was light enough to shoot but a little too dark to evaluate what he was.Nice morning but no other deer.As I was walking out,I got to within 25 yards of a bear that had no idea I was there.Man I wish they would extend archery bear season another couple weeks.


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> Let me know what you think about this idea for going to Ohio.
> 
> It will no doubt be dark when I arrive...
> 
> I'm thinking get up after daylight Saturday and purely cover ground, no bow in hand. See if I can find something worth diving in. If so, go buy the tag and hunt starting Saturday night. If not, come home and I'm only out my gas and one night of staying.
> 
> Thoughts? It's 3 hours one way, it's going to be 4 Friday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If the tag isnt expensive, buy one and scout bow in hand.. 
If it's as much as Illinois for a non Res scout without your bow lol!!


----------



## jlh42581

Scotty C said:


> If the tag isnt expensive, buy one and scout bow in hand..
> If it's as much as Illinois for a non Res scout without your bow lol!!


If memory serves its $125-$150

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

jlh42581 said:


> If memory serves its $125-$150
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Go for it..
A man only has so many hunting seasons lol!!


----------



## jlh42581

Scotty C said:


> Go for it..
> A man only has so many hunting seasons lol!!


Yes and they go by too fast

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> Let me know what you think about this idea for going to Ohio.
> 
> It will no doubt be dark when I arrive...
> 
> I'm thinking get up after daylight Saturday and purely cover ground, no bow in hand. See if I can find something worth diving in. If so, go buy the tag and hunt starting Saturday night. If not, come home and I'm only out my gas and one night of staying.
> 
> Thoughts? It's 3 hours one way, it's going to be 4 Friday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If it were me, and only 3 hrs there I would buy everything up front and still hunt/scout the first day. As long as you can manage a couple weekends to make it worth it. 

You may stumble across a honey hole that will keep you coming back year after year. Whats the worst that can happen, You find out the land you have access to is pressured just like some of the public land here? 

If you can get it done in PA you can do it over the border, and the average buck is the size of some big boys here in Pa. 

Its up to you, but if OH were only 3 hrs away from me instead of 6ish, id have been there a handful of times already this year. 

Good luck out there man. 


Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

smokin x's said:


> If it were me, and only 3 hrs there I would buy everything up front and still hunt/scout the first day. As long as you can manage a couple weekends to make it worth it.
> 
> You may stumble across a honey hole that will keep you coming back year after year. Whats the worst that can happen, You find out the land you have access to is pressured just like some of the public land here?
> 
> If you can get it done in PA you can do it over the border, and the average buck is the size of some big boys here in Pa.
> 
> Its up to you, but if OH were only 3 hrs away from me instead of 6ish, id have been there a handful of times already this year.
> 
> Good luck out there man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've been to Ohio before but it just so happened to be the week of hurricane sandy and it was miserable. It rained every day.... Poured I should say.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

PSU Joe said:


> Curious if a decoy is a good strategy next few weeks? I've never used one but recently purchased one. The property I hunt is more of a pass through property so wondering if it is worth throwing scar face out in front of one of my stands.


If your going to use a decoy...I'd use two...buck and doe. If only one and its scar face, leave one antler off. Once the chasing really gets started, especially in suburbia, the biggest buck are focused on ladies, the only thing that bothers them is an intruder taking a potential date. I avoid using doe decoys as they seem to alert more than a deer.

I know we're not far...I have a deke, climber, handycam and some time...if you want to get together.

Hunting with a decoy is a favorite of mine...this is the best time for a lone deke as just a few are starting to cycle in, but like I mentioned above, given the choice I prefer two. I believe that when this current warm snap breaks, a significant part of the herd will start cycling in, it is really shaping up to be a great 7-12 days with the amount of daylight, the moon and forecasted weather (temps, winds, barometer).

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> I did my first hunt of the season this morning but had to be to work by 9:30.I had a buck come by within range at about 7:20.It was light enough to shoot but a little too dark to evaluate what he was.Nice morning but no other deer.As I was walking out,I got to within 25 yards of a bear that had no idea I was there.Man I wish they would extend archery bear season another couple weeks.


Seriously! Just extend that bear season already! Why do they keep expanding deer season without corresponding expansion of this predator season.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> If your going to use a decoy...I'd use two...buck and doe. If only one and its scar face, leave one antler off. Once the chasing really gets started, especially in suburbia, the biggest buck are focused on ladies, the only thing that bothers them is an intruder taking a potential date. I avoid using doe decoys as they seem to alert more than a deer.
> 
> I know we're not far...I have a deke, climber, handycam and some time...if you want to get together.
> 
> Hunting with a decoy is a favorite of mine...this is the best time for a lone deke as just a few are starting to cycle in, but like I mentioned above, given the choice I prefer two. I believe that when this current warm snap breaks, a significant part of the herd will start cycling in, it is really shaping up to be a great 7-12 days with the amount of daylight, the moon and forecasted weather (temps, winds, barometer).
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. I will PM you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good buck hit the ground over the last 5-days. Hard to believe PA is tied with KY for the most buck entered in the AT deer contest with 8. I suspect that will change over the next 10-15 days or so as many have vacations scheduled. Also find it interesting that of the 74 buck entered so far 50 have been killed between 5-8PM. Probably not all that surprising when you consider most are hunting after work, again a variance that I think will shrink over the next 10-15 days when guys are cashing in on vacation time.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Hindy30 said:


> Seriously! Just extend that bear season already! Why do they keep expanding deer season without corresponding expansion of this predator season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I wanna see the archery bear run concurrent the entire deer archery season. Id buy a tag if so. I have zero interest in shooting one on a drive and I've never seen a bear in the same area twice in one year

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

I haven't been seeing much pre-rut activity in the last week when I have been out. No scrapes or rubs. saw a little chasing last Friday evening but the does were not interested and the buck was a young deer. However I've been hearing other friends saying they are seeing a lot of activity. Not sure what gives. 

I got out last night and around 5:45 heard some light chasing and a borderline shooter moved through an opening at 85 yards. I grunted a few time when I lost sight in some thick cover. I continued to hear the chasing in the direction from which that buck had come so I let out a few bleats. Immediately I heard heavy running down the railroad tracks and two small bucks were being chased by a dog. He ran them past where the buck had gone and after that everything was silent. I sat out the last 15 minutes waiting for activity to resume but it never did. Started climbing down and the woods erupted again. At least 9 deer came full blast by me in all directions and in tow was the white lab mix dog with a collar. He was overweight and was basically walking at this point. Right under my tree and he stopped to sniff my bow that was attached to my pull rope. I'm worried that this dog may be ruining this property if he is just let free to roam.


----------



## Billy H

Just had a fork walk through at 20. Where are the big bucks?


----------



## jacobh

Matt it seems like the bucks are chasing small foes from what's ive seen.... seems strange the bigger does they could care less about right now. Not sure what's going on


----------



## davydtune

The older doe are not ready and they will not put up with the bucks harassing them and the boys learn real quick. I've seen mature doe lay an asswhooping to young bucks more than once.


----------



## attackone

jacobh said:


> Matt it seems like the bucks are chasing small foes from what's ive seen.... seems strange the bigger does they could care less about right now. Not sure what's going on


I believe we still have about a week until most of the breeding gets done.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I know we aren't there yet. Other years I watched the bigger does getting chased. Other night a I had a big doe watching her dawn get chased around by a small buck just seemed weird to me. He never even looked at the doe


----------



## yetihunter1

I guess it depends on the area. Down here in Phoenixville area, I saw over 20 deer on the drive home from work. They were out and moving. Saw some bucks from a distance, most looked like smaller forks and 6 pts. Had a 3 doe trot by my truck at a light 10ft away. I am trying to figure out when I can get out again. Next planned hunt isn't till the 12th but Monday sure does look nice right now.


----------



## dougell

http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/Whenistherut.aspx


----------



## jtkratzer

smokin x's said:


> If it were me, and only 3 hrs there I would buy everything up front and still hunt/scout the first day. As long as you can manage a couple weekends to make it worth it.
> 
> You may stumble across a honey hole that will keep you coming back year after year. Whats the worst that can happen, You find out the land you have access to is pressured just like some of the public land here?
> 
> If you can get it done in PA you can do it over the border, and the average buck is the size of some big boys here in Pa.
> 
> Its up to you, but if OH were only 3 hrs away from me instead of 6ish, id have been there a handful of times already this year.
> 
> Good luck out there man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


What part of PA are you from? I'm in Lancaster County and it's about that far for me to get to the Columbus area.



Matt Musto said:


> I haven't been seeing much pre-rut activity in the last week when I have been out. No scrapes or rubs. saw a little chasing last Friday evening but the does were not interested and the buck was a young deer. However I've been hearing other friends saying they are seeing a lot of activity. Not sure what gives.
> 
> I got out last night and around 5:45 heard some light chasing and a borderline shooter moved through an opening at 85 yards. I grunted a few time when I lost sight in some thick cover. I continued to hear the chasing in the direction from which that buck had come so I let out a few bleats. Immediately I heard heavy running down the railroad tracks and two small bucks were being chased by a dog. He ran them past where the buck had gone and after that everything was silent. I sat out the last 15 minutes waiting for activity to resume but it never did. Started climbing down and the woods erupted again. At least 9 deer came full blast by me in all directions and in tow was the white lab mix dog with a collar. He was overweight and was basically walking at this point. Right under my tree and he stopped to sniff my bow that was attached to my pull rope. I'm worried that this dog may be ruining this property if he is just let free to roam.





davydtune said:


> The older doe are not ready and they will not put up with the bucks harassing them and the boys learn real quick. I've seen mature doe lay an asswhooping to young bucks more than once.


I just want to be in the woods to witness this chaos. I've never seen anything like this, including this year, the last three years of bow hunting. Maybe it's the small private properties I hunt, but I just want to see it unfold from a stand. I have a new spot that has a bunch of woods, crop fields, and a creek/stream as the border. Maybe that will be a spot to see something next week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad to see things back on track...I was seeing so much back and forth about success, skills, opinions, etc... I really think it is important to understand that are two kinds of success: relative and comparative. I think we often experience discourse when the two get confused; yet the line between so thin I'd bet most of us cross it without realizing. Like RiverBottom, I do find it a bit curious when I read posts expelling advice, theory, etc....and then later learn the person the posting it hasn't even harvested ANY mature game? IF RB is honest (and because of the idiot OB, the skeptism is always on overdrive here on AT) he obviously knows what he's doing...both he and his wife are putting down giants on PA state land, which is no easy accomplishment; I don't think anyone who frequents this thread would argue that statement. Big antlers do not always correlate to mature game...there is mature game in just about every patch of the woods around, from an ole-nanny doe, to a wiley ole buck. That 9-point I shot this weekend, even only scoring a mere 108", is likely a 4.5-4.5 year old. I have both sheds from 2015 and his left side from 2014. My time is extraordinarily limited and my access can disappear each time I pull-up. I am proud of my choice as *compared* to my circumstances I consider that harvest to be a success, but certainly not *relative* to my typical standards. I think the most successful and satisfied people in the world are NOT those who set goals and set out to achieve them at all costs, but rather those who set goals and adjust them *relative* to their *circumstances* as life unfolds...just my .02 on that one. Set a goal to run marathon without first trying a 5k, 8k, 10k, 12K etc...you may never reach that goal of marathon.

From my perspective the biggest issue that clouds and creates tension is the delivery of the message and text/email/"keyboard none-sense" is significant contributor to the delivery issues. Some people have a natural ability to present info in a more authentic, diplomatic manner an others more as a know-it-all. The latter almost instantly invokes the aggressive components of the male ego and we end up with 30+ posts about whose fish is bigger, buck is better, (in OBs case wife is hotter:mg::zip, tactics stronger, etc... I have had the great fortune of meeting a few guys who frequent this thread, some whom I viewed to be on both ends of the communication spectrum that I explained above and I can tell you this; ALL of them are great guys. They believe in their opinions and their beliefs directly shape their individual success.

Whether we like it or not we live in a society that is primarily driven by comparative success; there is a reason we've all heard "keeping up with the Joneses'" long before we made any connections to hunting. We have a running line in our family "unconfirmed", you know like when Uncle Kevin texts and says he saw a giant just out of range...our usual collective response is "unconfirmed" or "without pics it didn't happen". Now understand, we are a close knit group of family members that includes really only ONE non-relative, so that type of banter is well within acceptable guidelines. Sometimes I think about that and wonder how/why that ever came about, even down to the qualifier GIANT! I have been fortunate with opportunities to travel a few places to hunt and I certainly could have a wall full of 130"-140" from the mid-west, however, I have been asked to be discriminant in my selection choice, to choose age over antler. A 130" 5-year old makes the hit list, when a 145" 3 year-old does not. I only mention because therein lies part of that thin line between comparative and relative success. A 130" buck in PA is trophy to 90%+ of the PA hunters; private land or public. Most in PA would consider a 145"+ a GIANT, that is the relative part of the dilemma. Doesn't mean that my trophy room, full of PA suburban buck and two KS buck can *compare* to Lee and Tiff's room, but *relatively* speaking the value of the experiences are likely identical (or very close). I have a bigger sense of accomplishment landing a few 6" native brookies with my 4wt from a finger creek in Potter Co., than a do a 110lb tuna from the Baltimore Canyon or a 29" Steelhead on my 7wt from 16-mile. Put a 6" brookie, a 100lb Bluefin and a 29" steelie in the same pic and I doubt most would think the 6" was the major accomplishment (again relative vs. comparative).

I take great pride in doing what I can to pay forward the opportunities that I have had in my life. What took some time for me to recognize was the relative and comparative qualities of those opportunities. Some may remember I recently recounted my experiences with a hunter in the bowhunter safety course who really did believe the toes of a deer track point in the direction the deer is walking? Some may laugh, but I found this interesting, something I seem to feel like I've known since I was an elementary school kid, this young man had no idea (once again relative to his experiences). 

I do think this forum, even more specifically threads like this one, the Hey Smokers, After the Shot, etc..., offers a wealth of knowledge, support, advice and comradery. It is a bit natural for a tussle to two to surface here and there, especially considering the virtual anonymity of the communication process coupled with the idiocy of folks like OB who really do cast dispersions on the value of what is being shared. Like Matt has shared, not everyone has grown up in a mentored situation, heck even the PAGC recognizes this with the Mentored Adult Program. Unfortunately, there are "predators" out there who abuse some of these newbies by casting what appear to be baseless, unsubstantiated theories on topics ranging from scouting and shooting to recovery and processing and everything in between. What may be important for each one of us to do, is to take a step back and realize, just because a proposed theory/tactic doesn't appear *relevant/relative * to our own personal situation, doesn't mean it doesn't have *relative* value to the member sharing. Some may have a trophy room full of "supportive data" to help substantiate their theories and it is up to you, the individual reader to accept that as something to consider relevant to your personal situation or not.

Good luck guys, I am going to make a prediction that we will have at least 4 good bucks hit the ground to members who frequent this thread between Saturday of this week and 11/5 and 11/15. I for one would love to see Matt connect with The Freak...feels like a docu-drama in the making.

sorry for the dissertation - trying to find things to keep my mind occupied now that I am not potting weather patterns, moon phases, and stand locations...always bitter-sweet tagging out.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

yetihunter1 said:


> I guess it depends on the area. Down here in Phoenixville area, I saw over 20 deer on the drive home from work. They were out and moving. Saw some bucks from a distance, most looked like smaller forks and 6 pts. Had a 3 doe trot by my truck at a light 10ft away. I am trying to figure out when I can get out again. Next planned hunt isn't till the 12th but Monday sure does look nice right now.


There's some good hunting on the fringes of Phoenixville if you can manage to get permission. Small lots, but man, there's some bruisers in that area.


----------



## smokin x's

jtkratzer said:


> What part of PA are you from? I'm in Lancaster County and it's about that far for me to get to the Columbus area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to be in the woods to witness this chaos. I've never seen anything like this, including this year, the last three years of bow hunting. Maybe it's the small private properties I hunt, but I just want to see it unfold from a stand. I have a new spot that has a bunch of woods, crop fields, and a creek/stream as the border. Maybe that will be a spot to see something next week.


South central PA, southern adams county. I live about 400 yds from the maryland line.

5.5ish hrs to the river depending on traffic. Used to do it a couple times a year when I had a lease. Just seemed like too far of a drive to hunt public land to me. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> There's some good hunting on the fringes of Phoenixville if you can manage to get permission. Small lots, but man, there's some bruisers in that area.


Yeah sitting at 0-30 knocking on doors for permission down here right now......


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> Yeah sitting at 0-30 knocking on doors for permission down here right now......


Good luck. I think I quit at 0-35 or so.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mr. October said:


> Good luck. I think I quit at 0
> 
> I have had more luck using snail mail, e-mail or social media to get responses. I mean it only scored me one property but its more than I got knocking on doors and most people would say I am friendly haha. Lately I have been hitting public land and have been lucky enough to get drawn in some lottery hunts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

yetihunter1 said:


> Mr. October said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I think I quit at 0
> 
> I have had more luck using snail mail, e-mail or social media to get responses. I mean it only scored me one property but its more than I got knocking on doors and most people would say I am friendly haha. Lately I have been hitting public land and have been lucky enough to get drawn in some lottery hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on that one Matt
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## VenisonChops

Here in 2C im seeing scrapes being hit. Found 3 fresh ones along a ridge line. Some small saplings took a thrashing by a buck letting out some frustration. If the scrapes are still being hit the does are't quite ready yet. Things are soon to bust wide open. I bet next week, the last week, we will start seeing some good chasing. I hope this warm spell breaks. I put all my PTO in for next week, I hope some factors improve and I spend my vacation slinging an arrow through a brute's lungs. Good luck to all!


----------



## Mr. October

yetihunter1 said:


> Mr. October said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I think I quit at 0
> 
> I have had more luck using snail mail, e-mail or social media to get responses. I mean it only scored me one property but its more than I got knocking on doors and most people would say I am friendly haha. Lately I have been hitting public land and have been lucky enough to get drawn in some lottery hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree . . I was sort of counting them in my 0-35. There are a lot of folks that want you to "come shoot deer at my house" but usually they aren't the ones with a suitable property where you can actually do that. With so many hunters in SE PA space is definitely at a premium. We share our current 6 acre woodlot with 3 of us and the wooded valley it is part of is probably 20-30 acres with maybe 20-30 different people hunting it. To say it is over-hunted is an understatement. And the anti-hunting neighbors all feed the deer with industrial sized feeders.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryanp019

jlh42581 said:


> Monday the moon matches up overhead and underfoot at primetime. Saturday and Sunday are also close, that weather will dictate if it happens. Moon today is late afternoon but that heat will certainly trump it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Can you please explain the moon and the overhead and underfoot? Never quite understood it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Ryanp019 said:


> Can you please explain the moon and the overhead and underfoot? Never quite understood it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the moon overhead or underfoot lines up within an hour of daylight or dark and the weather isn't unseasonably warm deer will move a little earlier in the evening or be later back to bed. I've seen it happen personally at least a dozen times in and out of season. If you get a cold snap after a warm up at the same time it's even stronger.

If the weather is hot relative to that season, forget it completely.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mr. October said:


> yetihunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree . . I was sort of counting them in my 0-35. There are a lot of folks that want you to "come shoot deer at my house" but usually they aren't the ones with a suitable property where you can actually do that. With so many hunters in SE PA space is definitely at a premium. We share our current 6 acre woodlot with 3 of us and the wooded valley it is part of is probably 20-30 acres with maybe 20-30 different people hunting it. To say it is over-hunted is an understatement. And the anti-hunting neighbors all feed the deer with industrial sized feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt a property whose neighbors don't allow anyone, even their son, to hunt on it. I shot a deer last week that I had to track through their property. I knocked on the door and let them know I was there and confirmed it was ok as it was after dark and three of us were working the blood trail with flashlights. They seemed a bit grumpy about it but yielded. Turned the porch light off on me before the door was shut. Not sure if they are or just acted ignorant of bow hunting, asking if it was "even legal" to bow hunt in the area. Claims their sons hunt and they're not anti-hunting, just don't want it on their property. The next day, I went back during daylight hours, had my 6 and 4 year old along after picking them up from after school care. I stopped by the house to say hello, and mostly, thank them for letting me continue the tracking and that I did recover the doe. We had a very cordial conversation and I assured them I would never be on their property without permission and would never be on their property to hunt. I access the hunting property from the neighborhood, so while we never see these people out and about, I wanted them to know we were neighbors, respectful, and generally nice people. Conversation ended well and I've made the extra effort for them to see me wave when we cross paths. I doubt they'll ever let me hunt, but if they at least see that I'm not a blood thirsty miscreant out there to just kill stuff, it may change their perspective on what hunters are about.
> 
> As far as getting a no at the door, I've gone back sometimes two or three years in a row to check again and have several times gotten a yes later on. Happened this year. Brother in law tried to get on a spot last year, didn't know it at the time, and they didn't have room. I randomly stopped by two weeks ago and got a yes. All about timing. Leave a good impression and I will frequently ask, whether I get a yes or a no, if they know anyone else who might allow a hunter. Normally, I do this with farmers, and it's produced a few more leads to door knock and when you get there, you get to name drop the person who recommended the property to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## jtkratzer

I suppose at 34, buy a fletching jig is a worthwhile investment. Found a clearance sale on some factory fletched arrow shafts I want to try that are cheaper than bare shafts. If I'm happy with them, I'll likely strip the vanes off to put a wrap and my own vanes on. I'm sure a fletching jig is another one of those personal preference things, but it seems easy to spend $90 on one which only does straight or either direction helical, and those are another $25-$30 piece to change how the vanes are oriented.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I suppose at 34, buy a fletching jig is a worthwhile investment. Found a clearance sale on some factory fletched arrow shafts I want to try that are cheaper than bare shafts. If I'm happy with them, I'll likely strip the vanes off to put a wrap and my own vanes on. I'm sure a fletching jig is another one of those personal preference things, but it seems easy to spend $90 on one which only does straight or either direction helical, and those are another $25-$30 piece to change how the vanes are oriented.


I've got three jigs and I'll say that the new style you slide on and boil has me questioning if I'll every glue another vane. It's so convenient it's unbelievable. I've never found the helical to make that much of a difference but I'm not watching slow mo arrows either.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I've got three jigs and I'll say that the new style you slide on and boil has me questioning if I'll every glue another vane. It's so convenient it's unbelievable. I've never found the helical to make that much of a difference but I'm not watching slow mo arrows either.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


These only work if you're happy with what they offer though, no customizing what vane or colors or the wrap underneath, right? What jigs do you have?


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> These only work if you're happy with what they offer though, no customizing what vane or colors or the wrap underneath, right? What jigs do you have?


A blitz left helical. A blazer which is a right helical and I can't remember the thirds name cause I never use it. It's nothing special.

Yeah no customization. They've got quite a few offerings but you cant build your own colors. It's like a wrap vane in one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Just got that going for tonight. Started the brakes at 10 only intended to do front. The pads were terrible so I pulled the rear and went to get those too. The rear caliper on a jeep compass is a terrible design.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinc535

Had knee surgery on Monday so Saturday was my last day out, already filled both doe tags and got lucky enough to finish off my season with this 8 point that came in nose to the ground at about 7:50am in 2C.


----------



## 12-Ringer

justinc535 said:


> Had knee surgery on Monday so Saturday was my last day out, already filled both doe tags and got lucky enough to finish off my season with this 8 point that came in nose to the ground at about 7:50am in 2C.
> 
> View attachment 5014649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014633



Nice - congrats.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> A blitz left helical. A blazer which is a right helical and I can't remember the thirds name cause I never use it. It's nothing special.
> 
> Yeah no customization. They've got quite a few offerings but you cant build your own colors. It's like a wrap vane in one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I've seen them used, just never looked into how much variety they off. NAP Quikfletch is one that comes to mind. Saw a YouTube video that showed how a bare shaft shot through paper determined which direction for the vanes. I enjoy tinkering with stuff, but that's an off-season thing. Just checked NAP's site and they even have the wrap and vanes in all pink. Easiest color to pick out in the woods.


----------



## Applebag

Great buck Justin! Hope you heal up well.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> Mr. October said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I think I quit at 0
> 
> I have had more luck using snail mail, e-mail or social media to get responses. I mean it only scored me one property but its more than I got knocking on doors and most people would say I am friendly haha. Lately I have been hitting public land and have been lucky enough to get drawn in some lottery hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had door knocking work in SE PA, in this area of the not just the country but the state if there's deer then there's already people hunting (probably too many) or they don't like hunting thus not allowing anyone including a stranger at their door. You generally need some type of in at knowing the people already or through something else
Click to expand...


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> I've got three jigs and I'll say that the new style you slide on and boil has me questioning if I'll every glue another vane. It's so convenient it's unbelievable. I've never found the helical to make that much of a difference but I'm not watching slow mo arrows either.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


bought a whole bunch of the quick fletch once to try and while cleaning up the basement accidentally threw them out and never got around to trying them again.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> yetihunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had door knocking work in SE PA, in this area of the not just the country but the state if there's deer then there's already people hunting (probably too many) or they don't like hunting thus not allowing anyone including a stranger at their door. You generally need some type of in at knowing the people already or through something else
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that. I have mentioned on here before about my experiences (like on lady calling me a murderer when I asked...well more like screamed) but its all I have right now. I moved to the Phoenixville area a year ago and am working on networking....but its a slow process haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> bought a whole bunch of the quick fletch once to try and while cleaning up the basement accidentally threw them out and never got around to trying them again.


Worth trying again. They're usually deep discounted late winter

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

justinc535 said:


> Had knee surgery on Monday so Saturday was my last day out, already filled both doe tags and got lucky enough to finish off my season with this 8 point that came in nose to the ground at about 7:50am in 2C.
> 
> View attachment 5014649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014633


Talk about slaying, at least now you can lay around and not wonder. Just don't gain 40lbs like I did not walking for a year.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck Justin


----------



## River420Bottom

justinc535 said:


> Had knee surgery on Monday so Saturday was my last day out, already filled both doe tags and got lucky enough to finish off my season with this 8 point that came in nose to the ground at about 7:50am in 2C.
> 
> View attachment 5014649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014633


Awesome buck, nice to see another great buck out of 2C, it's slowly coming along


----------



## jtkratzer

How are you all going about asking for permission? What do you know about the property or owners ahead of time? What's your approach? I know I'm going to get more people who say no than yes and I realize it gets more liberal the closer you get to Philly, but seriously, 0-30+? I'm thinking you need to change something about your approach.

I have access to nine properties within 12 minutes of my door. I really only hunt on a few of them as some of the others have other hunters and the sign during scouting trips or how to access the property just didn't make it very viable, but still, there's gotta be something about your approach that's not working.


----------



## Applebag

jtkratzer said:


> How are you all going about asking for permission? What do you know about the property or owners ahead of time? What's your approach? I know I'm going to get more people who say no than yes and I realize it gets more liberal the closer you get to Philly, but seriously, 0-30+? I'm thinking you need to change something about your approach.
> 
> I have access to nine properties within 12 minutes of my door. I really only hunt on a few of them as some of the others have other hunters and the sign during scouting trips or how to access the property just didn't make it very viable, but still, there's gotta be something about your approach that's not working.


Yeti told me he knocks on doors in his speedo to show them how athletic he is.


----------



## NEDYARB

Well just completed my last day of work. I am off till November 15. To hot tonight but tomorrow after the rain moves through I will be headed out. I have a good rotation of stands in funnels and between doe bedding areas for every wind. Pleasantly surprised to see the 20 acre corn field that borders the property cut today. Weather looks good after tomorrow. I am pretty geeked to say the least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Applebag said:


> Yeti told me he knocks on doors in his speedo to show them how athletic he is.


Bright flo green Borat model?


----------



## yetihunter1

jtkratzer said:


> How are you all going about asking for permission? What do you know about the property or owners ahead of time? What's your approach? I know I'm going to get more people who say no than yes and I realize it gets more liberal the closer you get to Philly, but seriously, 0
> 
> I am a clean cut guy. Show up dressed well, button down and jeans (shows respect but not too formal). I have normally scouted the property through GIS maps and google maps. Don't know much about the land owners except names. I introduce myself, explain I am an avid bowhunter and ask permission to archery hunt their property. I will normally offer to help with yard work and such or if its a bigger farm to do a little pest control (groundhogs and such). If I can get a conversation going I try to find something in common and start to build on that. I always say sir and ma'am (military brat here) and just try to be as polite as possible.
> 
> So far its all been we have too many hunters on here already, we don't allow hunting or the one lady who called me a murder and to get off her property (I was very polite to her too the entire time).


----------



## yetihunter1

Applebag said:


> Yeti told me he knocks on doors in his speedo to show them how athletic he is.


hahaha, they would think I was wearing a full body fur sweater!


----------



## Billy H

NEDYARB said:


> Well just completed my last day of work. I am off till November 15. To hot tonight but tomorrow after the rain moves through I will be headed out. I have a good rotation of stands in funnels and between doe bedding areas for every wind. Pleasantly surprised to see the 20 acre corn field that borders the property cut today. Weather looks good after tomorrow. I am pretty geeked to say the least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like your sitting in good shape. Good luck


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> Sounds like your sitting in good shape. Good luck


Goodluck, Friday to Monday looks awesome.


----------



## Applebag

jtkratzer said:


> Bright flo green Borat model?


I would like to hunt your land, very nice how much!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.


----------



## jtkratzer

yetihunter1 said:


> I am a clean cut guy. Show up dressed well, button down and jeans (shows respect but not too formal). I have normally scouted the property through GIS maps and google maps. Don't know much about the land owners except names. I introduce myself, explain I am an avid bowhunter and ask permission to archery hunt their property. I will normally offer to help with yard work and such or if its a bigger farm to do a little pest control (groundhogs and such). If I can get a conversation going I try to find something in common and start to build on that. I always say sir and ma'am (military brat here) and just try to be as polite as possible.
> 
> So far its all been we have too many hunters on here already, we don't allow hunting or the one lady who called me a murder and to get off her property (I was very polite to her too the entire time).


Any networking opportunities through family or non-hunting friends or co-workers? I'm trying to work my way into some options in Chester County through my wife's co-worker. We've become friends with his family (same age, kids in the ballpark of the same age, done some weekend family beach trips together). His dad's girlfriend knows a lot of folks who he says are "old money" from the West Chester area. I'm hoping we can get access together. My wife's boss is crazy rich and owns land, but is not hunter friendly. I'm hoping he may be willing to make an exception for one of his employee's and one of his manager's husband (me). If you have any connections like that do so some asking around for property owners. Friend of a friend type connection might get you in the door on a property where no one else is allowed to access.

I rarely, if ever offer any sort of help with yard work or anything like that. If a property owner called where I hunted and asked for hand, I do anything I could to make it work on the schedule, but I feel like my own yard suffers sometimes. Last thing I want is more chores. I usually feel pretty decent about helping keep an eye out for signs of trespassers and sharing any meat as an equitable trade for letting me hunt. Spot where I've killed deer each of the last three years, I normally give an extra couple pounds for the 93 year old father in law who doesn't hunt any more but still loves venison. If I didn't get a deer on that spot in a given year, I'd probably consider dropping off a turkey or ham as my meat donation as I don't want to lose this spot.

I'd dig deep on the networking thing. Know any neighbors who hunt? My brother in law is working his way in through one of his dad's high school buddies. They have hunting club and it's a managed property. I think they're down to only five members. With hunting on the decline in general, you may be able to find a club/camp with an opening. Not likely going to be in your neighborhood or a 15 minute drive, but any opportunity to network and make new connections is worth a shot.


----------



## jtkratzer

Applebag said:


> I would like to hunt your land, very nice how much!


You have many deers, gypsy. I will look on them.


----------



## jtkratzer

bowhuntercoop said:


> Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.


Sorry for your loss. Safe travels and when you get back out there, enjoy that peaceful time to reflect and enjoy the memories.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> jtkratzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you all going about asking for permission? What do you know about the property or owners ahead of time? What's your approach? I know I'm going to get more people who say no than yes and I realize it gets more liberal the closer you get to Philly, but seriously, 0
> 
> I am a clean cut guy. Show up dressed well, button down and jeans (shows respect but not too formal). I have normally scouted the property through GIS maps and google maps. Don't know much about the land owners except names. I introduce myself, explain I am an avid bowhunter and ask permission to archery hunt their property. I will normally offer to help with yard work and such or if its a bigger farm to do a little pest control (groundhogs and such). If I can get a conversation going I try to find something in common and start to build on that. I always say sir and ma'am (military brat here) and just try to be as polite as possible.
> 
> So far its all been we have too many hunters on here already, we don't allow hunting or the one lady who called me a murder and to get off her property (I was very polite to her too the entire time).
> 
> 
> 
> 100% what I've gotten on cold calls.. Too many hunters or strictly no hunting allowed. unfortunately in our area the public lands aren't even big enough to out work other people when its all relatively easy access and used heavily in recreation. Probably why in my limited time I almost always travel. Its not Ideal but about the best I can do at this stage
Click to expand...


----------



## uuicked

bowhuntercoop said:


> Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.


Sorry about your grandmother, bowhuntercoop. Praying God helps you guys through this difficult time.


----------



## yetihunter1

bowhuntercoop said:


> Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.


sorry for your loss bud. prayers to your family.


----------



## uuicked

Found these trail camera pictures of the deer I just posted a few pages back. These are trail camera photos from last year matched up with the photos again of the deer I just killed. Does anyone else think they are the same deer? Dusty Phillips over at Big Buck Registry helped me name the trail cam photo deer from last year, we dubbed it Road Runner on account of his bent tine. As you can see though, he is typical now except that tiny little point trying to grow off his G2. 

Same deer?


----------



## jasonk0519

bowhuntercoop said:


> Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.


I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Sorry for your loss. My Grandmom is on hospice too. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family



QUOTE=bowhuntercoop;1096469073]Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Squirrel

bowhuntercoop said:


> Well boys alittle delay in my hunting. My gram passed away at 9am this morning. She was on hospice and we saw it coming, but not this soon. I'm going to take a few days off. Friday is the ceremony, might go to va to visit some friends for the weekend. Gunna try to hit it hard again starting next week....just can't get the urge to hunt this evening...good luck to everyone else, i will post back starting Monday when I get back after em.


You have my sincerest condolences. I was really close with my gram and she actually passed the morning of my wedding day in 1999. I still miss her.


----------



## nicko

So today was the last day of my Potter trip. Day 1 was slow, day 2 better, but today was definitely the best of the three. After my morning stand locations on Monday and Tuesday produced no action after 7:30am, I had to make a change for today. Sandwiched in between all the scrapes I saw along the pipeline and finding some good sign at the top of the clearcut next to the pipeline, I decided on a thin strip of trees that would allow me to hang my climber and watch both the pipeline and the top of the clearcut.

Rarely if ever have I been sitting in my stand in the dark actually expecting to have action and a shot opportunity. I am always excited and always hopeful but today felt different. A little after 7am, I could hear a deer moving and it was 25 yards out but too dark to tell what it was. By the time legal light and visibility was decent, it was gone. Shortly after that, a doe moved through the clearcut but 75 yards out. I let some time pass after she moved off and hit the grunt tube a couple times. I could hear snaps and steps but couldn't see anything yet. The deeper down in the clearcut, I could see the head and face of a deer being lit up by the morning sun. I could see it was a doe through the binos but then heard a splashing sound to my left on the other side of my tree. And that brings us to this.......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xv5wWCCcbE&feature=em-upload_owner


The 1st buck was at least 3.5 and had good mass to his antlers. The other buck.....maybe not as big but still a shooter. Sigh....

Despite this, I still had a blast.


----------



## Ryanp019

Might head north to camron county 2G I think is the wmu. What are you guys seeing up that way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

jlh42581 said:


> When the moon overhead or underfoot lines up within an hour of daylight or dark and the weather isn't unseasonably warm deer will move a little earlier in the evening or be later back to bed. I've seen it happen personally at least a dozen times in and out of season. If you get a cold snap after a warm up at the same time it's even stronger.
> 
> If the weather is hot relative to that season, forget it completely.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

uuicked said:


> View attachment 5015513
> View attachment 5015521
> View attachment 5015553
> View attachment 5015585
> View attachment 5015601
> 
> 
> Found these trail camera pictures of the deer I just posted a few pages back. These are trail camera photos from last year matched up with the photos again of the deer I just killed. Does anyone else think they are the same deer? Dusty Phillips over at Big Buck Registry helped me name the trail cam photo deer from last year, we dubbed it Road Runner on account of his bent tine. As you can see though, he is typical now except that tiny little point trying to grow off his G2.
> 
> Same deer?


Did you score him, those new pictures he looks like he will gross in the upper 130's


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> So today was the last day of my Potter trip. Day 1 was slow, day 2 better, but today was definitely the best of the three. After my morning stand locations on Monday and Tuesday produced no action after 7:30am, I had to make a change for today. Sandwiched in between all the scrapes I saw along the pipeline and finding some good sign at the top of the clearcut next to the pipeline, I decided on a thin strip of trees that would allow me to hang my climber and watch both the pipeline and the top of the clearcut.
> 
> Rarely if ever have I been sitting in my stand in the dark actually expecting to have action and a shot opportunity. I am always excited and always hopeful but today felt different. A little after 7am, I could hear a deer moving and it was 25 yards out but too dark to tell what it was. By the time legal light and visibility was decent, it was gone. Shortly after that, a doe moved through the clearcut but 75 yards out. I let some time pass after she moved off and hit the grunt tube a couple times. I could hear snaps and steps but couldn't see anything yet. The deeper down in the clearcut, I could see the head and face of a deer being lit up by the morning sun. I could see it was a doe through the binos but then heard a splashing sound to my left on the other side of my tree. And that brings us to this.......
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xv5wWCCcbE&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> 
> The 1st buck was at least 3.5 and had good mass to his antlers. The other buck.....maybe not as big but still a shooter. Sigh....
> 
> Despite this, I still had a blast.


Oh man that stinks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

TauntoHawk said:


> Oh man that stinks
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What happened, didn't watch video


----------



## TauntoHawk

Charman03 said:


> What happened, didn't watch video


Buck came in the only spot he didn't have a good shooting lane, tried to thread the needle and hit all branches. Went to get down and double check the arrow and another buck was stomping behind him in the open. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

Billy H said:


> Sounds like your sitting in good shape. Good luck


Thanks. Usually when everything seems perfect, things go wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ephectic

Near Marsh Creek State Park. Nine point. Shot him quartering away at around fifteen yards. Arrow went in behind the rib cage and came out a couple of inches behind the opposite shoulder (complete pass through), taking out the liver, lungs, and nicking the heart. He ran about sixty yards and dropped. Buck Bomb estrus and doe bleating with my mouth got him to turn around (after chasing a smaller buck away) from about fifty yards and come straight to me. Just got back into archery and bowhunting after nearly two decades. This site (including, of course, this thread) has been a great help!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats that's a real nice buck!!!


----------



## nick060200

ephectic said:


> Near Marsh Creek State Park. Nine point. Shot him quartering away at around fifteen yards. Arrow went in behind the rib cage and came out a couple of inches behind the opposite shoulder (complete pass through), taking out the liver, lungs, and nicking the heart. He ran about sixty yards and dropped. Buck Bomb estrus and doe bleating with my mouth got him to turn around (after chasing a smaller buck away) from about fifty yards and come straight to me. Just got back into archery and bowhunting after nearly two decades. This site (including, of course, this thread) has been a great help!
> 
> View attachment 5016201


That's a great deer congrats.


----------



## nicko

Great buck ephectic. Awesome!


----------



## riceride565

nicko said:


> So today was the last day of my Potter trip. Day 1 was slow, day 2 better, but today was definitely the best of the three. After my morning stand locations on Monday and Tuesday produced no action after 7:30am, I had to make a change for today. Sandwiched in between all the scrapes I saw along the pipeline and finding some good sign at the top of the clearcut next to the pipeline, I decided on a thin strip of trees that would allow me to hang my climber and watch both the pipeline and the top of the clearcut.
> 
> Rarely if ever have I been sitting in my stand in the dark actually expecting to have action and a shot opportunity. I am always excited and always hopeful but today felt different. A little after 7am, I could hear a deer moving and it was 25 yards out but too dark to tell what it was. By the time legal light and visibility was decent, it was gone. Shortly after that, a doe moved through the clearcut but 75 yards out. I let some time pass after she moved off and hit the grunt tube a couple times. I could hear snaps and steps but couldn't see anything yet. The deeper down in the clearcut, I could see the head and face of a deer being lit up by the morning sun. I could see it was a doe through the binos but then heard a splashing sound to my left on the other side of my tree. And that brings us to this.......
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xv5wWCCcbE&feature=em-upload_owner
> 
> 
> The 1st buck was at least 3.5 and had good mass to his antlers. The other buck.....maybe not as big but still a shooter. Sigh....
> 
> Despite this, I still had a blast.


Nice post Nicko! Good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I saw 6 PT, grunted in an 8, and snort wheezed in a spike. I had a bunch of doe as well. Good night in the woods


----------



## fishguts430

Well today was unexpectedly a good day. I got out of work at 6 and on my way home I pass the farm in aloud to hunt. While driving past I saw a ground hog in the field. The deal with the farmer for me to deer hunt is to kill groundhogs in the summer. I figured why not take the bow and see if I can kill this one for the last hog of the year. I park my truck get and stalk this ground hog in a strip of trees 40 yards from the road. I draw back aim and shoot at 20 yards and nail him. While mocking another arrow I hear crunching behind me. This is at 615. I look thinking its another hog but nope it's a nice buck. I quickly grab one of my deer arrows guess the range draw stop him and squeeze off my back mention release. Shot felt good as he ran off and died 60 yards in the field. This buck crossed the road looking for does, some how the wind was in my favor and he didn't smell me even though I was working at a landfill all day. The shot was at 18 yards. I called my wife up to help (bloodtrail) the deer. She likes to do that. All in all I am 110% happy with this buck. If had a curse on killing bucks ever since I started hunting 12 years ago. I only get one every other year. Well I broke that tonight lol. Sorry for the long story just thought it was interesting


----------



## jtkratzer

fishguts430 said:


> Well today was unexpectedly a good day. I got out of work at 6 and on my way home I pass the farm in aloud to hunt. While driving past I saw a ground hog in the field. The deal with the farmer for me to deer hunt is to kill groundhogs in the summer. I figured why not take the bow and see if I can kill this one for the last hog of the year. I park my truck get and stalk this ground hog in a strip of trees 40 yards from the road. I draw back aim and shoot at 20 yards and nail him. While mocking another arrow I hear crunching behind me. This is at 615. I look thinking its another hog but nope it's a nice buck. I quickly grab one of my deer arrows guess the range draw stop him and squeeze off my back mention release. Shot felt good as he ran off and died 60 yards in the field. This buck crossed the road looking for does, some how the wind was in my favor and he didn't smell me even though I was working at a landfill all day. The shot was at 18 yards. I called my wife up to help (bloodtrail) the deer. She likes to do that. All in all I am 110% happy with this buck. If had a curse on killing bucks ever since I started hunting 12 years ago. I only get one every other year. Well I broke that tonight lol. Sorry for the long story just thought it was interesting
> View attachment 5017081
> View attachment 5017089


Congrats! Might be the most unique success story of the year. Where's the hero pic of the whistle pig?


----------



## TauntoHawk

fishguts430 said:


> Well today was unexpectedly a good day. I got out of work at 6 and on my way home I pass the farm in aloud to hunt. While driving past I saw a ground hog in the field. The deal with the farmer for me to deer hunt is to kill groundhogs in the summer. I figured why not take the bow and see if I can kill this one for the last hog of the year. I park my truck get and stalk this ground hog in a strip of trees 40 yards from the road. I draw back aim and shoot at 20 yards and nail him. While mocking another arrow I hear crunching behind me. This is at 615. I look thinking its another hog but nope it's a nice buck. I quickly grab one of my deer arrows guess the range draw stop him and squeeze off my back mention release. Shot felt good as he ran off and died 60 yards in the field. This buck crossed the road looking for does, some how the wind was in my favor and he didn't smell me even though I was working at a landfill all day. The shot was at 18 yards. I called my wife up to help (bloodtrail) the deer. She likes to do that. All in all I am 110% happy with this buck. If had a curse on killing bucks ever since I started hunting 12 years ago. I only get one every other year. Well I broke that tonight lol. Sorry for the long story just thought it was interesting
> View attachment 5017081
> View attachment 5017089


That's awesome 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> Any networking opportunities through family or non-hunting friends or co-workers? I'm trying to work my way into some options in Chester County through my wife's co-worker. We've become friends with his family (same age, kids in the ballpark of the same age, done some weekend family beach trips together). His dad's girlfriend knows a lot of folks who he says are "old money" from the West Chester area. I'm hoping we can get access together. My wife's boss is crazy rich and owns land, but is not hunter friendly. I'm hoping he may be willing to make an exception for one of his employee's and one of his manager's husband (me). If you have any connections like that do so some asking around for property owners. Friend of a friend type connection might get you in the door on a property where no one else is allowed to access.
> 
> I rarely, if ever offer any sort of help with yard work or anything like that. If a property owner called where I hunted and asked for hand, I do anything I could to make it work on the schedule, but I feel like my own yard suffers sometimes. Last thing I want is more chores. I usually feel pretty decent about helping keep an eye out for signs of trespassers and sharing any meat as an equitable trade for letting me hunt. Spot where I've killed deer each of the last three years, I normally give an extra couple pounds for the 93 year old father in law who doesn't hunt any more but still loves venison. If I didn't get a deer on that spot in a given year, I'd probably consider dropping off a turkey or ham as my meat donation as I don't want to lose this spot.
> 
> I'd dig deep on the networking thing. Know any neighbors who hunt? My brother in law is working his way in through one of his dad's high school buddies. They have hunting club and it's a managed property. I think they're down to only five members. With hunting on the decline in general, you may be able to find a club/camp with an opening. Not likely going to be in your neighborhood or a 15 minute drive, but any opportunity to network and make new connections is worth a shot.


The problem with networking around here is anyone who knows anyone who lets people hunt, people are already hunting it. We have permission at some places that my dad has hunted for decades, one I killed my first at when I was 12. Some of the other places we got through landscaping.


----------



## forkhorn83

Saw 3 bucks tonight - ended up shooting this one at last light. Now it's time to try to get my old man a buck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

ephectic said:


> Near Marsh Creek State Park. Nine point. Shot him quartering away at around fifteen yards. Arrow went in behind the rib cage and came out a couple of inches behind the opposite shoulder (complete pass through), taking out the liver, lungs, and nicking the heart. He ran about sixty yards and dropped. Buck Bomb estrus and doe bleating with my mouth got him to turn around (after chasing a smaller buck away) from about fifty yards and come straight to me. Just got back into archery and bowhunting after nearly two decades. This site (including, of course, this thread) has been a great help!


Great job and great buck!


----------



## Mr. October

fishguts430 said:


> Well today was unexpectedly a good day. I got out of work at 6 and on my way home I pass the farm in aloud to hunt. While driving past I saw a ground hog in the field. The deal with the farmer for me to deer hunt is to kill groundhogs in the summer. I figured why not take the bow and see if I can kill this one for the last hog of the year. I park my truck get and stalk this ground hog in a strip of trees 40 yards from the road. I draw back aim and shoot at 20 yards and nail him. While mocking another arrow I hear crunching behind me. This is at 615. I look thinking its another hog but nope it's a nice buck. I quickly grab one of my deer arrows guess the range draw stop him and squeeze off my back mention release. Shot felt good as he ran off and died 60 yards in the field. This buck crossed the road looking for does, some how the wind was in my favor and he didn't smell me even though I was working at a landfill all day. The shot was at 18 yards. I called my wife up to help (bloodtrail) the deer. She likes to do that. All in all I am 110% happy with this buck. If had a curse on killing bucks ever since I started hunting 12 years ago. I only get one every other year. Well I broke that tonight lol. Sorry for the long story just thought it was interesting
> View attachment 5017081
> View attachment 5017089


That's gotta be a candidate for best hunting story of the year! Awesome stuff and congratulations.


----------



## CBB

Congrats to all who scored!


----------



## Billy H

Great bucks congrats.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats to everyone that scored, there are some nice bucks taken. I had a nice eight point come by at last light grunting, I passed on him but he looked like a heavy three year old buck.


----------



## fishguts430

Thank fellas. Dang phone changed a lot of words in my story sorry about that


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys, some very nice bucks hit the ground recently!


----------



## davydtune

Nice bucks


----------



## Billy H

Rather balmy out here this morning.


----------



## davydtune

Monsoon here this AM. Good morning to go get some work done :wink:


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on all the bucks.


----------



## jtkratzer

KMiha said:


> The problem with networking around here is anyone who knows anyone who lets people hunt, people are already hunting it. We have permission at some places that my dad has hunted for decades, one I killed my first at when I was 12. Some of the other places we got through landscaping.


Is that private land closer to home, less pressured, and better quality hunting than SGL/public? If so, better than not having it. I have a few properties where unrelated hunters have to share. They're also the biggest plots to which I have access. 

I had a lot of people say no over the last three years, and have been willing to spread out my search radius. If you want it bad enough, you'll keep looking and find some private land. I think Joe'a been driving 50-60 minutes one way to his best spot. Or just keep on hunting public options. I'll be out there on some public ground later this year or next looking for more options than my primarily doe spots that always seem to draw a few bucks in around the rut.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Rain supposed to let up here in 1B around noon hopefully can get out and try and score for my birthday congrats to all who put them down and good luck to those that haven't yet

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

arrowflinger73 said:


> Rain supposed to let up here in 1B around noon hopefully can get out and try and score for my birthday congrats to all who put them down and good luck to those that haven't yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good luck and happy birthday! Had one last week and got a doe two days prior.


----------



## nicko

Good luck guys. Wishing I was in a tree right now.


----------



## Mathias

Decided not to hunt but to walk/run instead. Saw 8 so far including this guy









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> Is that private land closer to home, less pressured, and better quality hunting than SGL/public? If so, better than not having it. I have a few properties where unrelated hunters have to share. They're also the biggest plots to which I have access.
> 
> I had a lot of people say no over the last three years, and have been willing to spread out my search radius. If you want it bad enough, you'll keep looking and find some private land. I think Joe'a been driving 50-60 minutes one way to his best spot. Or just keep on hunting public options. I'll be out there on some public ground later this year or next looking for more options than my primarily doe spots that always seem to draw a few bucks in around the rut.


I'm kind of confused by your response? I was just saying as far as networking goes, more than likely anyone who knows someone who would let people hunt, people are probably already hunting it in this area And with properties that are only a few acres, one hunter can provide enough pressure to burn a place out. Let alone 2 or 3 hunters. I never said anything about not expanding the search radius, or not trying every way possible to try and get permission.


----------



## Runnerzdad

jsun713 said:


> Saw 3 bucks tonight - ended up shooting this one at last light. Now it's time to try to get my old man a buck.


Why do i keep seeing leashes on all these PA deer?? haha

ETA: Just kidding. Nice deer


----------



## schlep1967

Runnerzdad said:


> Why do i keep seeing leashes on all these PA deer?? haha
> 
> ETA: Just kidding. Nice deer


I took a pic of a doe I shot this year and I had a leash on it also. Seems they always manage to make that last jump into the middle of the brier patch for me. Gotta drag them out of that mess to do anything with them.


----------



## attackone

yetihunter1 said:


> jtkratzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you all going about asking for permission? What do you know about the property or owners ahead of time? What's your approach? I know I'm going to get more people who say no than yes and I realize it gets more liberal the closer you get to Philly, but seriously, 0
> 
> I am a clean cut guy. Show up dressed well, button down and jeans (shows respect but not too formal). I have normally scouted the property through GIS maps and google maps. Don't know much about the land owners except names. I introduce myself, explain I am an avid bowhunter and ask permission to archery hunt their property. I will normally offer to help with yard work and such or if its a bigger farm to do a little pest control (groundhogs and such). If I can get a conversation going I try to find something in common and start to build on that. I always say sir and ma'am (military brat here) and just try to be as polite as possible.
> 
> So far its all been we have too many hunters on here already, we don't allow hunting or the one lady who called me a murder and to get off her property (I was very polite to her too the entire time).
> 
> 
> 
> I get have gotten most of my permission from people at church. Also i do my far share of farm work when the time comes. I shot my buck on monday morning, monday evening i took the wife over to one of the farms, the farmer asked if i could help him with a load of hay, his wife watched my kids and i helped him while my wife hunted. Also most of the ground I hunt i know the people on a personal base, not alot of many people bowhunt like we do around here so the gamelands are also pretty good and so is most of the private. Now i can say that all of the ground that i hunt other people can hunt also but it doesnt really get hunted until rifle season, then it gets drove about 2-5 times a year.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Decided not to hunt but to walk/run instead. Saw 8 so far including this guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Maybe you should be running with your bow Matt.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Maybe you should be running with your bow Matt.


Matt Haynes, run down through the woods, shoot one, run out get a knife, run back in...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Rain moved out in the stand ready for action 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

arrowflinger73 said:


> Rain moved out in the stand ready for action
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> goodluck


----------



## arrowflinger73

Thanks yeti

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Congrats to everyone and good luck arrowflinger!


----------



## jlh42581

Today would be a great day to do some scouting. I might do just that. I might put out a cam or three. Whatever I would get on cam right now would maybe help next year but I wouldn't count on it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

jlh42581 said:


> Today would be a great day to do some scouting. I might do just that. I might put out a cam or three. Whatever I would get on cam right now would maybe help next year but I wouldn't count on it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I want to go over to where I am doing an all day sit next week and walk the trails, get a feel where the deer are moving. Its my first year hunting the property and its open to the general public but is a regulated deer hunt. I can walk the trails and not spook the deer bad because they are use to it but I can get a feel if they are coming up or down the ridge or running it. My first few sits were great but now its gotten a little slower so I need to rethink my strategy. Thinking I might sit my hang on in the AM (never hunted AM there) and then bring the climber too and do a little mid day scout and set up. 

If I walk it today it will be right at last night, might bring my trail cam incase I see a really good spot and set it up till I get there next week just to see what I see.


----------



## NEDYARB

Rain is done here in 2b. Sitting in a tree. A little warm but the wind is going to be making a quick move to NW in the next hour or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

How about a better picture of that right side jsun? Looks pretty interesting if I'm seeing it right. I just buzzed through all the recent pictures. Congrats fellas!




jsun713 said:


> Saw 3 bucks tonight - ended up shooting this one at last light. Now it's time to try to get my old man a buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheadjaz

Got my buck on Halloween. Nice public land deer with one heck of a drag to get him out. That makes back to back Halloween bucks for me. Congrats everyone!


----------



## arrowflinger73

Temps feel like they are dropping up here in the nw corner of the state thanks Applebag 

Randy

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

yetihunter1 said:


> I want to go over to where I am doing an all day sit next week and walk the trails, get a feel where the deer are moving. Its my first year hunting the property and its open to the general public but is a regulated deer hunt. I can walk the trails and not spook the deer bad because they are use to it but I can get a feel if they are coming up or down the ridge or running it. My first few sits were great but now its gotten a little slower so I need to rethink my strategy. Thinking I might sit my hang on in the AM (never hunted AM there) and then bring the climber too and do a little mid day scout and set up.
> 
> If I walk it today it will be right at last night, might bring my trail cam incase I see a really good spot and set it up till I get there next week just to see what I see.


I'd be too worried to bump something to it at last light. Your call but I wouldn't do it. I went in too late where I shot the buck a week before him. I knew I was pushing my luck and sure enough I bumped deer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

boneheadjaz said:


> Got my buck on Halloween. Nice public land deer with one heck of a drag to get him out. That makes back to back Halloween bucks for me. Congrats everyone!


Nice! I cant do long drags, feels like I'm going to die. I already have elevated blood pressure so I quarter now. It makes for late nights but I prefer it.

Really nice buck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Nice buck bonehead congrats 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

arrowflinger73 said:


> Rain moved out in the stand ready for action
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Rain is moving in here but should be over in a couple hours. I'm getting ready to head home to grab some grub. Not a bad morning. Three walked directly under the stand in the dark . Watched a 7 open up a scrape just a few minutes ago.


----------



## riceride565

boneheadjaz said:


> Got my buck on Halloween. Nice public land deer with one heck of a drag to get him out. That makes back to back Halloween bucks for me. Congrats everyone!


That's a horse! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOSTnWoods

Pulled an all day hunt yesterday. At about 6:10pm had a two nice buck chasing a doe. I'm confident one was a shooter. It's up on a ridge in suberbia. 

Do I take my climber and go back to same spot? I was in the same spot this morning.


----------



## yetihunter1

LOSTnWoods said:


> Pulled an all day hunt yesterday. At about 6:10pm had a two nice buck chasing a doe. I'm confident one was a shooter. It's up on a ridge in suberbia.
> 
> Do I take my climber and go back to same spot? I was in the same spot this morning.


yes and get closer to where they chased...


----------



## boneheadjaz

arrowflinger73 said:


> Temps feel like they are dropping up here in the nw corner of the state thanks Applebag
> 
> Randy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What part of the NW corner? I'm up near Sandy lake/greenville


----------



## Mathias

Nice buck boneheadjaz!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

boneheadjaz said:


> What part of the NW corner? I'm up near Sandy lake/greenville


Warren county 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

Anyone seeing much mid day movement. Usually November 3 is when I start sitting all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Just landed in Boston for work. Back tomorrow night and starting all day sits on Sat through all of next week.
This thread will keep me sane (or insane depending on the amount of activity reported) over the next day and a half until I get back on stand! Good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Had group of doe move through at 12:45 nothing trailing them was going to shoot the biggest one got busted drawing by one of the others

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

I will be out tomorrow. Trying to decide if I want to hunt the am or try the mid day time frame. That worked for me 2 years ago. I was on stand at 1:00 and I shot a buck at 2:00pm. But it was on the last Friday of the season. I have a really bad back and I am only good for 4 hrs or so on stand, so all day sits are not an option.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Squirrel said:


> I will be out tomorrow. Trying to decide if I want to hunt the am or try the mid day time frame. That worked for me 2 years ago. I was on stand at 1:00 and I shot a buck at 2:00pm. But it was on the last Friday of the season. I have a really bad back and I am only good for 4 hrs or so on stand, so all day sits are not an option.


Tomorrow morning looks like it should be good mid 30s should be nice and frosty 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Tomorrow is gonna be a good day in NW PA :wink: I'm doing an all day


----------



## arrowflinger73

Squirrel said:


> I will be out tomorrow. Trying to decide if I want to hunt the am or try the mid day time frame. That worked for me 2 years ago. I was on stand at 1:00 and I shot a buck at 2:00pm. But it was on the last Friday of the season. I have a really bad back and I am only good for 4 hrs or so on stand, so all day sits are not an option.


Try one of those stick on heat pads to keep your back warm

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NEDYARB

Just had a basket 8 trailing a doe so I guess they are moving a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

arrowflinger73 said:


> Try one of those stick on heat pads to keep your back warm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have a couple of those I think. I will make sure I put one on in the morning before I leave.


----------



## forkhorn83

Hindy30 said:


> How about a better picture of that right side jsun? Looks pretty interesting if I'm seeing it right. I just buzzed through all the recent pictures. Congrats fellas!












Only could see the left side when I shot - was surprised what I found when I walked up on him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r2kauffman

Didn't see anything all morning in 2a. Out for the evening now. It's clearing off and getting cooler, should be a good evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Wish I didn't have to drive to MD tomorrow...20 degree temp drop and rising pressure....good luck to any one out now or going tomorrow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jsun713 said:


> Only could see the left side when I shot - was surprised what I found when I walked up on him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love whacky racks, just a sucker for the unusual ones


----------



## fap1800

davydtune said:


> Tomorrow is gonna be a good day in NW PA :wink: I'm doing an all day


Same here. Temps are looking pretty decent and the wind isn't too bad. I talked to my dad early today and he said he had a nice 8pt walking through his yard at 10:30 with his mouth open.


----------



## Hindy30

jsun713 said:


> Only could see the left side when I shot - was surprised what I found when I walked up on him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I love seeing those interesting ones. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Bumped a 7pt walking in. He just walked past back up the same path. Too warm, but you have to sit when you can.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> Tomorrow is gonna be a good day in NW PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing an all day


I can't buy a good day of hunting in NW PA this year! I'm in the bad year of my every other year curse. Cameras tell me there are bucks here but that's about the only way I know this year.


----------



## jlh42581

Man I'm really second guessing going to Ohio. Would be a horse of a different color if I could find someone to go. $150 tags, $110 for a hotel unless I sleep in my truck+gas to hunt two days. I'd easily be $300 into it. I'm just not sure it's worth that. Sure would buy a lot of Christmas gifts. One person going would cut that in half. I'm already knocking $55 off by waiting to leave early Saturday.

I don't know, gonna have to decide soon but I am far from rich where $300 is chump change.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

So you're thinking 150 for a tag and 75 per person in gas and lodging?


----------



## jlh42581

The tag is $125 plus $25 for an "anysex" aka a buck tag.

The hotel is $54 a night, camping is $30 and youre in the cold.

I'd say I'm looking about $100 in fuel to get there and back and hunt.

So it would knock off roughly $100 to not go alone if someone split gas/room.

Hotel has basic stuff like microwave, free breakfast, a few places to eat near it and a dollar store.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

It used to be a little cheaper for me to go to Ohio when the county I hunt in had antlerless tags. Now I buy 2 either sex tags for 1 buck, 1 doe. Luckily my friend owns property and we built a small cabin to sleep in. But it still costs food, fuel, turnpike fees, beers, etc. I am going tomorrow evening-Sunday evening. Hunting Sunday is the winner for me.


----------



## jlh42581

Squirrel said:


> It used to be a little cheaper for me to go to Ohio when the county I hunt in had antlerless tags. Now I buy 2 either sex tags for 1 buck, 1 doe. Luckily my friend owns property and we built a small cabin to sleep in. But it still costs food, fuel, turnpike fees, beers, etc. I am going tomorrow evening-Sunday evening. Hunting Sunday is the winner for me.


Makes the trip worth it for me, I just wish I had longer. I've stayed in a small cabin in coshocton before and do so for seven days for the same price. Reality is, I gotta be at work Tuesday morning.

Decided it makes no sense to go Friday night when it's already dark if I intend to scout the better part of early Saturday. I can sleep at home for free. It's only three hours. If I leave at five and get there around eight to get started...

I'm probably going but going forward in the season my trips will likely be limited to one night which would be Saturday. With the ability to hunt Sundays I can run out Saturday morning, hunt, stay hunt Sunday and come home.

This first bite just sucks cause I didn't plan for it. FindMeSpot also waxed my cc today for another year without me knowing it was coming. I intended to sell it and go to the Delorme inreach. As quick as my phone dies at low power, it's probably good they did.

Almost cut my middle finger off earlier cutting down beef fat to grind hamburger. I can finally say outside of jerky and snack sticks that deer is fully processed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> The tag is $125 plus $25 for an "anysex" aka a buck tag.
> 
> The hotel is $54 a night, camping is $30 and youre in the cold.
> 
> I'd say I'm looking about $100 in fuel to get there and back and hunt.
> 
> So it would knock off roughly $100 to not go alone if someone split gas/room.
> 
> Hotel has basic stuff like microwave, free breakfast, a few places to eat near it and a dollar store.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


When does the season end in Ohio? I'd be willing to go but it depends on the date.

Edit: does the archery season really go straight through to February? No down time? Or am I reading that wrong


----------



## Squirrel

No it goes through to Feb. They have a week long shotgun season but you can hunt with your bow still.


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> When does the season end in Ohio? I'd be willing to go but it depends on the date.
> 
> Edit: does the archery season really go straight through to February? No down time? Or am I reading that wrong


As squirrel said, you're reading it right. Sundays open too.

This trip I'm leaving Saturday morning, coming home Monday afternoon. Probably leave there by one.

You're welcome to join me. I'm flying totally blind other than knowing where I'm going. If you wanna go a later date that's possible too. It's a long season for sure. They started before us too.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

jlh42581 said:


> As squirrel said, you're reading it right. Sundays open too.
> 
> This trip I'm leaving Saturday morning, coming home Monday afternoon. Probably leave there by one.
> 
> You're welcome to join me. I'm flying totally blind other than knowing where I'm going. If you wanna go a later date that's possible too. It's a long season for sure. They started before us too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


do the tag limit you to certain time limit? or is it good for the whole season?


----------



## jlh42581

primal-bow said:


> do the tag limit you to certain time limit? or is it good for the whole season?


The tag is good all season. In certain zones you have an antlerless limit. I'm only buying the anysex because I've got no interest shooting a doe that far from home unless a private landowner wanted me to in exchange for hunting rights.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit69

*Roadkill*

Heard about this guy this afternoon then my buddy texted a pic. Schuylkill county about 7 miles north of Tamaqua. That's some where around 30 miles north of Allentown. Congrats to all who have scored and good luck to those still trying.


----------



## PaBone

Where do you guys plan on hunting in Ohio? Their archery season usually goes out the first week in February, but the best week to hunt Ohio is the week after our season goes out. The first two weeks of November Ohio public land will have a decent amount of hunters then it really drops off after that plus you will see more bucks on their feet searching.


----------



## jlh42581

South East for me if I go. I'm going to sleep on it tonight with the numbers in mind. I've still got a doe tag. Wish I had planned better, lesson learned. If I don't draw Iowa next year I will definitely have a tag to another state.

The pressure piece does worry me going blind. I've still got a PA doe tag and have the ability to hunt.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Man I'm really second guessing going to Ohio. Would be a horse of a different color if I could find someone to go. $150 tags, $110 for a hotel unless I sleep in my truck+gas to hunt two days. I'd easily be $300 into it. I'm just not sure it's worth that. Sure would buy a lot of Christmas gifts. One person going would cut that in half. I'm already knocking $55 off by waiting to leave early Saturday.
> 
> I don't know, gonna have to decide soon but I am far from rich where $300 is chump change.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Probably not going to work this year, but let's talk about the logistics of a trip. I'd be willing to spend the money on a tag and split costs of the trip, but would like to have more planning and prep work done. Depending on the area, I have a buddy wth a place to stay outside of Columbus.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> South East for me if I go. I'm going to sleep on it tonight with the numbers in mind. I've still got a doe tag. Wish I had planned better, lesson learned. If I don't draw Iowa next year I will definitely have a tag to another state.
> 
> The pressure piece does worry me going blind. I've still got a PA doe tag and have the ability to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'd like to get a few more skills under my belt before going to a place with a lottery to hunt. I realize the time with friends, in the woods, and the trip itself is most of the memories, but I'd like to feel confident about my chances at the same time.


----------



## primal-bow

PaBone said:


> Where do you guys plan on hunting in Ohio? Their archery season usually goes out the first week in February, but the best week to hunt Ohio is the week after our season goes out. The first two weeks of November Ohio public land will have a decent amount of hunters then it really drops off after that plus you will see more bucks on their feet searching.


I've always said the 2 week in between archery and rifle is the real rut in pa.


----------



## Squirrel

PaBone said:


> Where do you guys plan on hunting in Ohio?


I hunt private land in NE Ohio.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I'd like to get a few more skills under my belt before going to a place with a lottery to hunt. I realize the time with friends, in the woods, and the trip itself is most of the memories, but I'd like to feel confident about my chances at the same time.


Sounds good, we can definitely discuss. I'm hoping to draw Iowa next year with three points. If not, ill be going somewhere for sure. I have hunted and scouted some big public in Ohio but where I'm considering going I have not. The other places are too far for a short trip.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> As squirrel said, you're reading it right. Sundays open too.
> 
> This trip I'm leaving Saturday morning, coming home Monday afternoon. Probably leave there by one.
> 
> You're welcome to join me. I'm flying totally blind other than knowing where I'm going. If you wanna go a later date that's possible too. It's a long season for sure. They started before us too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I cannot join you Saturday. I have a work trip next week. I love the idea of going in blind though. I'm willing to go any time after the 19th. For sure, that would be amazing. I didn't know Ohio was so accessible.


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> Man I'm really second guessing going to Ohio. Would be a horse of a different color if I could find someone to go. $150 tags, $110 for a hotel unless I sleep in my truck+gas to hunt two days. I'd easily be $300 into it. I'm just not sure it's worth that. Sure would buy a lot of Christmas gifts. One person going would cut that in half. I'm already knocking $55 off by waiting to leave early Saturday.
> 
> I don't know, gonna have to decide soon but I am far from rich where $300 is chump change.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I would be all over this if I had the funds and I was tagged out here. 

I noticed you're putting in for Iowa, next year will be my first year putting in for the draw. I just found out about a month ago my boss has a couple hundred acre lease out there that sits vacant, absolutely no hunting pressure. He has a buddy that lives right next door and keeps a very close eye on the property and patrols it quite often. 

Apparently theres tons of turkey and its located in southern Iowa. I havent had a ton of time to pick his brain on it but am working on finding out the details very soon. 

If I dont get drawn next year, which I highly doubt I will (actually damn near impossible), I plan on giving some Ohio public land a shot next year. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Cant decide which stand to hunt tomorrow morning.


----------



## skinner2

Trying to decide if I am going out in the morning. I thought it was going to be a bit cooler than the temps I am seeing now. I am seeing it's supposed to be around 45*. I know I can't kill one if I am not out there. It's just rough getting up early to go when I get to bed around 1:00.


----------



## Ryanp019

I decided not to sit the morning with the temps only around 48 as a low tonight and a 15mph wind. I will however be on the stand for an evening hunt as the winds will ease off to around 8mph and a cool sat morning approaching. Don't wanna wear myself out. Gonna hit it hard from Saturday until the end of the season no matter the weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

Perfect afternoon in 2a today. The rain quieted the crunchy leaves, temps dropped a bit, and wind was blowing, but not too much. Was able to take my first deer with a bow. Pretty stoked on it.

I still hunt on private land where the owner lets anyone hunt. Spent a lot of time there last year with no luck. But had a few close encounters this year. Was able to take this guy from 20 yards while hiding behind a small cluster of saplings as a ground blind.

He knew something was up, but luckily I was already at full draw by the time he got suspicious. He was staring at me for a bit, then walked through some trees, paused broadside, and I shot. He jumped the string, and I got nervous, but he ran 50 yards and piled up. Dead within 30 seconds.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LXhuntinPA

I was able to take this guy at about 15 yards on the 26th.


----------



## PaBone

Squirrel said:


> I hunt private land in NE Ohio.


I have access to hunt private land in Columbiana County and two different properties in Jefferson County. My favorite place to hunt is Wayne National Forest in Athens and Morgan Counties. Because I killed a buck in Ohio on September 30th I am really going to miss hunting the weeks after our season goes out and already miss the Sunday hunting. If I tag a Pa. buck soon I will buy my WV license and I have a lot of places to hunt in hoopie.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Aaron and LX on taking a couple nice bucks.


----------



## NEDYARB

Well in 2b things really got rolling yesterday afternoon. 7 bucks, 2 shooters, one that would easily have been my best. Sometimes they come to the call to well, to fast, straight on, right to you. Then pick you off in the tree. For you guys in the western part of the state I would not skip today if you can hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

PaBone said:


> I have access to hunt private land in Columbiana County and two different properties in Jefferson County. My favorite place to hunt is Wayne National Forest in Athens and Morgan Counties. Because I killed a buck in Ohio on September 30th I am really going to miss hunting the weeks after our season goes out and already miss the Sunday hunting. If I tag a Pa. buck soon I will buy my WV license and I have a lot of places to hunt in hoopie.


Nice. I should try some other spots in Ohio instead of my friends little farm all the time.


----------



## aaron_a

What do you guys do with your deer this time of year? I wasn't able to get it to the butcher, and wouldn't be able to until after 5 tonight. I ended up quartering it and putting it in coolers. Gonna just process it myself tonight 

I've never shot a deer this early in the year. Poor dude was covered in ticks. Just absolutely covered. Had some weird black things in his neck fat too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Nice bucks!

I'm right on the OH/PA line right up on Lake Erie. I hunted OH for years until we got the camp, just not enough time in the day for both. However I have access in Ashtabula Co. plus I know the pieces of public land very well if anyone is ever interested coming up this way. Can also put you on some of the best steelhead fishing anywhere :wink:


----------



## jlh42581

aaron_a said:


> What do you guys do with your deer this time of year? I wasn't able to get it to the butcher, and wouldn't be able to until after 5 tonight. I ended up quartering it and putting it in coolers. Gonna just process it myself tonight
> 
> I've never shot a deer this early in the year. Poor dude was covered in ticks. Just absolutely covered. Had some weird black things in his neck fat too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing you did. I shot mine on last Wednesday and work never eased up till Saturday. I just did as much as I could each night, kept the cooler in my garage full of ice and drained it every morning and evening.

Anything I saved for hamburger went in a new gallon Ziploc each night and was frozen. I ground yesterday.

On the ground is a tall order! Nice deer.
Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

LXhuntinPA said:


> I was able to take this guy at about 15 yards on the 26th.


You're on a roll, how many years back to back?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

jlh42581 said:


> Same thing you did. I shot mine on last Wednesday and work never eased up till Saturday. I just did as much as I could each night, kept the cooler in my garage full of ice and drained it every morning and evening.
> 
> Anything I saved for hamburger went in a new gallon Ziploc each night and was frozen. I ground yesterday.
> 
> On the ground is a tall order! Nice deer.
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Gonna have my buddy come over tonight and get him wrapped up and in the freezer after work. Heading out to Marienville in the morning on Saturday. Gonna do some camping and grouse hunting. Take a long some fresh venison to cook over the fire.

Thanks. I'm pretty stubborn about hunting on the ground. I've gotten myself close to quite a few nice deer last year, but never was able to close the deal. Everything lined up perfectly for this one. Watched him long enough to calm myself down and get over my target panic. I think that's a shot I'll remember for the rest of my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Congrats LX and Aaron.


----------



## Applebag

Great morning to be in the woods. Good luck to everyone out today. Already had a doe and a spike come through at daybreak. Hoping for some more action soon.


----------



## Billy H

Dead here so far. Took a ride with the spotlight last night. With the warm temps we had deer buck and doe bedded in grass all over the place. Hardly saw any on their feet.


----------



## nicko

Congrats to those getting it done and good luck to those who are out today. I'll be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## jlh42581

It's cold at my house. Just took Carter to get on the bus... 39 is pretty chilly for recent.

My buddy on the private close by called me last night to ask where my new stand was. I told him to hunt it the other day since I tagged a buck and it hadn't been hunted. Bucks on that property are what dreams are made of, hope he connects.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Beautiful morning here... almost mistook a spike for a doe and let one fly early, good thing I picked up the binos again. Passed on a smaller 8 last night. I think after today I'm going to be a little less picky. Good luck to everyone else out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Not much so far. A couple does feeding in the field at first light but that's it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

aaron_a said:


> What do you guys do with your deer this time of year? I wasn't able to get it to the butcher, and wouldn't be able to until after 5 tonight. I ended up quartering it and putting it in coolers. Gonna just process it myself tonight
> 
> I've never shot a deer this early in the year. Poor dude was covered in ticks. Just absolutely covered. Had some weird black things in his neck fat too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quartered and in the garage fridge. The beer comes out and the deer goes in. Two of us working together can get it all packaged up one day this weekend. 

I have an old window a/c unit in the basement and I have considered cooling the entire garage with that so I can hang a deer like I normally do with cold temps. Not sure how cold it would stay?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats on yesterday's successes. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Just had a pretty nice 8 come out. Gave him a pass and kinda regretting it now. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishguts430

Anybody know if the sitting phase will be good the 17th of November? Or is prime time this upcoming week?


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> Just had a pretty nice 8 come out. Gave him a pass and kinda regretting it now. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there done that. My avaiable time to hunt has dwindled down. First decent buck I see (if any) is going down.


----------



## goathillinpa

Shot a decent 10pt in 2B Wednesday evening. So yesterday I drove to Ohio to set up a stand in on my buddies place. Its not very big but atleast it keeps me hunting. There are fields on both sides and adjoins 200 acres, so hoping for the best There is a nice size piece of public land down the road that eventually I will need to check out. I really need to start preparing better when I tag out in PA.


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> Been there done that. My avaiable time to hunt has dwindled down. First decent buck I see (if any) is going down.


Kinda in the same boat. I'm really thinking I shoulda shot him. Oh well. Still have the rest of the day. Had this little BB come in shortly thereafter.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Scrapes out there?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I have a doe tag but no big on shooting doe on the piece I'm on now. Would like some venison though. I did not fill my buck tag last year. Freezer has been bare.


----------



## jlh42581

Billy H said:


> I have a doe tag but no big on shooting doe on the piece I'm on now. Would like some venison though. I did not fill my buck tag last year. Freezer has been bare.


Billy I live by the same rule which really grinds my wife's gears. I've really gotta be seeing a lot of doe's. Usually that's only on my private access which I don't hunt a lot.

Last year on the last day of rifle, state game lands, a doe with two fawns came blazing out of a clear-cut and stood 20 broadside while I was on the ground. I left them walk.

All I gotta do is tell the wife she had fawns and I'm cleared.

Thankfully no one is going hungry at my house so I can be selective on shooting doe's. I've got a tag too but im in no hurry to fill it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

My buddy has been sending me pics all morning of deer FROM MY STAND!

Hasn't said anything about a chase but sent two buck pics already.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> Scrapes out there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah a very well used one. Killed my 10 in the same spot last year. The 8 came right out of the cedars this morning. Freshened it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

fap1800 said:


> Yeah a very well used one. Killed my 10 in the same spot last year. The 8 came right out of the cedars this morning. Freshened it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Staying all day?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I generally won't shoot a doe the last week and a half unless I'm already tagless and it would have to be the right time.I have all rifle season and the late season to concentrate on killing does.My kid put three in the freezer so far so I'm in no desperate need for venison.Otherwise the amount of doe I actually see has no bearing on whether I'd kill one or not.


----------



## johnv2675

It's been so warm recently I have not hunted as much as last year. I hate the warm weather in the fall! 

My dad spotted a white deer right near my house, and he probably wanders in the public land near my house so I am hoping to see him in person when I am in the stand. Would you guys shoot a white doe if you saw one? I'm talking completely white, not just white patterned. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## fap1800

jlh42581 said:


> Staying all day?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's my plan. They're cruising. A 6 was just out in the field nose to the ground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I went out and took the car seat out of my tundra. I'm strongly considering at least one night in the back seat, maybe both. Forgot for a second I had a big truck. I'm 5'9 so I can fit back there pretty good. I've got a down sleeping bag from backpack hunting.

I've got two sets of batteries charging for my goal zero and three other power packs.

Going to do it Saturday i think and if it sucks I'll get a room Sunday so I can shower and sleep in a bed. That will at least cut off $55.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I went out and took the car seat out of my tundra. I'm strongly considering at least one night in the back seat, maybe both. Forgot for a second I had a big truck. I'm 5'9 so I can fit back there pretty good. I've got a down sleeping bag from backpack hunting.
> 
> I've got two sets of batteries charging for my goal zero and three other power packs.
> 
> Going to do it Saturday i think and if it sucks I'll get a room Sunday so I can shower and sleep in a bed. That will at least cut off $55.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have a 23' camper I'd be willing to take out if there's a campground close to the hunting location. Wouldn't run water through it because the lines would freeze overnight, but we can run heat. If there's plans to go out multiple times, I could look into storing it out there for the hunting season. We don't camp much over the winter months.


----------



## VenisonChops

primal-bow said:


> I've always said the 2 week in between archery and rifle is the real rut in pa.


I second that


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I have a 23' camper I'd be willing to take out if there's a campground close to the hunting location. Wouldn't run water through it because the lines would freeze overnight, but we can run heat. If there's plans to go out multiple times, I could look into storing it out there for the hunting season. We don't camp much over the winter months.


There's camping, I just wasn't into paying almost hotel price to sleep on the ground. We're talking about getting a camper next year too.

You and I definitely need to talk more. You've got my contact info.

I've got quite a few public places I've hunted or scouted out there. More than willing to share with another guy not afraid to work.

Had a bad experience out there with guys who know how to hunt. Was like they forgot everything they know and I played unpaid guide all week.

Applebag sounds really interested too. Would be great to travel with like minded hunters.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I sat until 10:30 and saw 2 spikes and a doe. Saw 3 other deer that were too far away and gone too quickly to get an ID on. The one spike had an all white face and I thought he would be piebald but that was the only thing white.


----------



## optimal_max

Beautiful morning in the Hughesville area. Not much for rut signs. Couple scrapes & rubs around. 2 does with no bucks following, and then another with no bucks following. Saw a 7-point and an 8-point, but not really showing signs yet.


----------



## River420Bottom

Heading out for turkeys in the AM, also have a doe tag in my pocket, looks like it will be a beautiful morning to watch the woods wake up. Good luck to the guys headed out


----------



## Buck Teeth

Poked this guy the first Tuesday of the season at 7:40am.

Haven't been able to get back in the woods the past few weeks, has anyone been seeing any rutting activity?


----------



## LXhuntinPA

jlh42581 said:


> You're on a roll, how many years back to back?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I've been very lucky. Would be 10 years straight for archery but in 2012 it took me till the first day of rifle to fill my tag. However I didn't shoot my first archery buck or doe for 5 years after starting in 2002. The last 4 buck have come out of the same tree.


----------



## TauntoHawk

LXhuntinPA said:


> Would be 10 years straight for archery but in 2012 it took me till the first day of rifle to fill my tag. However I didn't shoot my first archery buck or doe for 5 years after starting in 2002. The last 4 buck have come out of the same tree.


thats a solid Tree!


----------



## TauntoHawk

headed out of work a little early gonna stop at cabelas and head north.. probably 2 days in NY and 1 in PA, I think my PA spot is gonna be better rut action but no sunday hunting leaves me in NY that day and 3 days is the best i can do for my trip.


----------



## fap1800

Just had another buck cruising the field edge. That's four so far today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Still just little guys. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> There's camping, I just wasn't into paying almost hotel price to sleep on the ground. We're talking about getting a camper next year too.
> 
> You and I definitely need to talk more. You've got my contact info.
> 
> I've got quite a few public places I've hunted or scouted out there. More than willing to share with another guy not afraid to work.
> 
> Had a bad experience out there with guys who know how to hunt. Was like they forgot everything they know and I played unpaid guide all week.
> 
> Applebag sounds really interested too. Would be great to travel with like minded hunters.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good trip. Between something like that and some local spots around your area and the spot I have access to, the tradition of deer camp is one of the things I miss most about the season since my grandfathers passed.


----------



## Billy H

Found a couple fresh scrapes. Set up 40 yards downwind. Hope to see some action.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> There's camping, I just wasn't into paying almost hotel price to sleep on the ground. We're talking about getting a camper next year too.
> 
> You and I definitely need to talk more. You've got my contact info.
> 
> I've got quite a few public places I've hunted or scouted out there. More than willing to share with another guy not afraid to work.
> 
> Had a bad experience out there with guys who know how to hunt. Was like they forgot everything they know and I played unpaid guide all week.
> 
> Applebag sounds really interested too. Would be great to travel with like minded hunters.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Speaking of putting work in. I am sweating profusely. I tracked all up and down this piece and finally found my spot. I am in the middle of a triangle of 3 rubs on a finger of timber with a trail to my left and a field to my right. I found the perfect tree, only problem is zero cover and I stick out like a sore thumb. Hopefully I'm up high enough to be out of direct line of sight. 

Thanks for all the tips Jeremy. If I score tonight it's on you.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Guys im heading out for Pike county illinois tonite for 8 days phone sevice for me is awful there so in the event i kill a big one ill sign in on my buddies phone and see if a pic will post good luck talk to ya in a week


----------



## Applebag

Also I'm in the worlds biggest oak tree right now. I could barely get my straps around this mother. The wind is rippin at times and I don't feel a thing.


----------



## nicko

Scrapes were popping up all over the place up in Potter earlier this week. I'm pretty sure the buck I saw freshing one at 10:30am on Tuesday morning in the open was the same one I missed on Wednesday morning. Of the 6 bucks I saw on the trip, 5 of them came in to the grunt tube.


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> Speaking of putting work in. I am sweating profusely. I tracked all up and down this piece and finally found my spot. I am in the middle of a triangle of 3 rubs on a finger of timber with a trail to my left and a field to my right. I found the perfect tree, only problem is zero cover and I stick out like a sore thumb. Hopefully I'm up high enough to be out of direct line of sight.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips Jeremy. If I score tonight it's on you.


Hey man, it ain't me. I just share what I've learned. How you apply what I say is all you.

Hope it works. A big oak like that is great cover. I like to find trees that slit at the bottom in a cluster. Worst case scenario you can always put the stand on the back of the tree and hide behind it. It sucks though cause you gotta stand alot or crane your neck.

I'm charging up the GoPro. Gonna pack this evening. Taking two stands. My really light locon limit and xop climber.

Just bought an insulated pair of touchscreen gloves at ACE of all places. Almost bought two but decided to see how they pan out. 

If you wrote sitka on them you could charge $100










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Guys im heading out for Pike county illinois tonite for 8 days phone sevice for me is awful there so in the event i kill a big one ill sign in on my buddies phone and see if a pic will post good luck talk to ya in a week


Sounds like 8 days of heaven Darren. Good luck.

I personally like it when I am hunting an area where my cell phone has no service. It's just a distraction that detracts from my full enjoyment of the hunt.


----------



## jlh42581

Buck Teeth said:


> Poked this guy the first Tuesday of the season at 7:40am.
> 
> Haven't been able to get back in the woods the past few weeks, has anyone been seeing any rutting activity?
> 
> View attachment 5022409


My cameras had a lot of movement that morning.

I've not heard if chasing at all from people I know locally.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Sounds like a good trip. Between something like that and some local spots around your area and the spot I have access to, the tradition of deer camp is one of the things I miss most about the season since my grandfathers passed.


I've only ever experienced it sporadically. My family never had the kind of money to have a camp. Currently I'm the only person in my family that's not part of my wife's side who has graduated from college. My mom and dad's side never had alot. My great grandmother in mom's side never lived with running water. I can remember bathing in a big steel wash tub as a kid there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Finally out for the first time in probably three weeks or so. Had my comps Wednesday night and passed that. I'll be trying to go out every day for the next week plus at various spots.


----------



## Applebag

So a guy just drove up the trail with his bronco. It clearly says no motorized vehicles everywhere in here. So he parks in the field next to me and pulls out his crossbow and walks right under my tree and off into the area the deer should be coming from. I don't even know what to do right now. No scent control just jeans and an orange vest. Tonight might be a bust before it starts


----------



## River420Bottom

Buck Teeth said:


> Poked this guy the first Tuesday of the season at 7:40am.
> 
> Haven't been able to get back in the woods the past few weeks, has anyone been seeing any rutting activity?
> 
> View attachment 5022409


Great buck! I'll take the first 3 days over the last... This year it didnt work out for me early and ended on 10/22.


----------



## Billy H

Applebag said:


> So a guy just drove up the trail with his bronco. It clearly says no motorized vehicles everywhere in here. So he parks in the field next to me and pulls out his crossbow and walks right under my tree and off into the area the deer should be coming from. I don't even know what to do right now. No scent control just jeans and an orange vest. Tonight might be a bust before it starts


what the heck is wrong with people. Did he see you?


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> So a guy just drove up the trail with his bronco. It clearly says no motorized vehicles everywhere in here. So he parks in the field next to me and pulls out his crossbow and walks right under my tree and off into the area the deer should be coming from. I don't even know what to do right now. No scent control just jeans and an orange vest. Tonight might be a bust before it starts


Move, you've got time

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Jeans and an orange vest.....sounds like he means business. That's a killin' outfit!!!


----------



## Applebag

Billy H said:


> what the heck is wrong with people. Did he see you?


I don't know how he couldn't have seen me. I was floored. This particular piece of public is much busier than others I've been to.


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> Move, you've got time
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I did! I'm a lot closer to the road now which sucks because I hiked until I got to a cliff I couldn't cross. So the only way to go was back. Driving up the undrivable road was a stroke of pure genius though. Gotta hand it to him. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Mathias

Scored [emoji1]









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats Matt!! Looks like a nice one.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Scored [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice way to go looks like a good buck. Looking forward to details.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Jeans and an orange vest.....sounds like he means business. That's a killin' outfit!!!


He will probably drag out a monster. 

And congrats Matt! Nice buck man


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> I did! I'm a lot closer to the road now which sucks because I hiked until I got to a cliff I couldn't cross. So the only way to go was back. Driving up the undrivable road was a stroke of pure genius though. Gotta hand it to him. Why didn't I think of that?


I'd write his plate down and report him.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Matt!!!! First one on your land or were you hunting somewhere else?

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> Scored [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Whoop whoop

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## r2kauffman

Wow nice buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Great buck for sure!!! What time did u shoot him at?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Friend of mine let the air out of this great 8 last night near Marsh Creek...










Joe


----------



## Mathias

45 minutes ago.
Thanks all.
I'll post details after I drag this guy 300 yards......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Wow! The first pic did not do him justice. Second one definitely shows a lot more size and mass to his body and antlers. Can't wait for details.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck Matt. Congrats.


----------



## jacobh

Sitting here in my tree and felt this tickle on my neck. Low and behold a tiny Tick so beaware fellas... good luck Matt awesome buck


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the buck Mathias!! He's a nice one.


----------



## zsco77yz

Great buck Mathias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Amazing morning but missed another stud. Almost went to the store and bought a crossbow. Just disgusted with myself. Missed 2 wallhangers this week.


----------



## jtkratzer

Awesome buck Matt!


----------



## nicko

CBB said:


> Amazing morning but missed another stud. Almost went to the store and bought a crossbow. Just disgusted with myself. Missed 2 wallhangers this week.



How are you missing? High or low?


----------



## zsco77yz

CBB said:


> Amazing morning but missed another stud. Almost went to the store and bought a crossbow. Just disgusted with myself. Missed 2 wallhangers this week.


That's the worst feeling. Happened to me last year with what would have easily been my biggest buck to date. Good thing is you missed and there's a chance they'll come back around. I hit mine last year, with what I thought was a good hit and tracked him too early and pushed him. Never ended up finding. Just keep you head up and drill the next one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I've only ever experienced it sporadically. My family never had the kind of money to have a camp. Currently I'm the only person in my family that's not part of my wife's side who has graduated from college. My mom and dad's side never had alot. My great grandmother in mom's side never lived with running water. I can remember bathing in a big steel wash tub as a kid there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Same here, it was just a spot the family had access to hunt. Uncles, cousins, grandfathers, etc. Thanksgiving, football, hunting on Monday and Tuesday, etc. Good times.


----------



## fap1800

Nice buck, Matt. Great mass. Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Same here, it was just a spot the family had access to hunt. Uncles, cousins, grandfathers, etc. Thanksgiving, football, hunting on Monday and Tuesday, etc. Good times.


I'd give up all my hunting or fishing gear for one more day catching smallmouths in the rain with my grandfather. Without him I doubt I'd hunt or fish. It's all I do for fun.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

No backing out now... Hot off the printer










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> No backing out now... Hot off the printer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Good luck man!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Congrats Matt great deer!


----------



## Mathias

Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's an awesome story! I'd love to witness that in the woods. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Hindy30

Great buck, Mathias! Great story also.



Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sight Window

Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice deer and great story. It pays to practice!!


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Matt. I'd be a happy camper as well.


----------



## jlh42581

Deer looks even better you holding it. You'll never forget that. Hell I doubt it will ever repeat!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Congrats! 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great buck Matt. Love those brows. You could eat Spam tonight at dinner and it would taste like steak. Nothing like the glow of a great hunt to bask in.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks all, hands down the best thread here.
It's prime time for sure. Now I have new puppy time.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag




----------



## nicko

This is the 3rd year in a row that the reports in this PA thread have shown the first week of November is the hottest time for buck action in PA (at least by what we have witnessed). This will be my dedicated timeframe in the future for any hunting trips.


----------



## Missions95

That's a good lookin arrow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Applebag said:


>


How do you like them apples??? Watcha get?

Matt, that pup is as cute as it gets.


----------



## jacobh

I too hit one tonight shot looked good but had gut on it. I saw where it hit. Couple inches back from crease. Thought no way it was hit. Waited a while and slowly tracked. Heard him take off. I'm sick so off to bed then will go out 1st thing to look. Buck was nice probably 16-18" wide 4 on his right and double main beam on his left just 2 long curved spike!! Was pretty neat looking. Plus grunted him in so a I couldn't resist. Hoping for the best in the am


----------



## Applebag

No guts on mine. I backed out because he ran a little to far for my liking. Right into a thicket. I will not be able to sneak up on him. Shot looked good. But time will tell. He's no monster. But I will be so grateful if I can recover my very first archery deer.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck on recovery guys

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Scott, if you want any help with a grid search let me know.

Good luck apple bag. We'all have fingers crossed for hero pics.


----------



## Mathias

I can help in am if you need man...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFoutdoors

Finally got it done tonight. He was one of four bucks on my hit list. Came out in my honey hole foodplot and stopped 20yds broadside. He's a hideous tioga county mountain buck, just the way I like them. Couldn't be happier especially on the second to last day of my rut vacation. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Im trying to figure out if I should go back tonight or tomorrow morning... I didnt see any bubbles, tough to tell what exactly was hit.


----------



## jtkratzer

Applebag said:


>


Missed a page. Good luck on the search.


----------



## jacobh

Nick aim gonna sit til about 830-9 then look for blood. I may give u a text after that but there's not much woods to go into where he was headed. I really screwed up and am sick about it!! I knew better but did it anyways. Hopefully he didnt go too far. Bounced him approx 60 yds from shot so hoping he didn't go much farther. Thanks guys. U going out Nick?


----------



## jacobh

Congrats JF nice buck


----------



## rogersb

I sat from 2:30-6:15 then climbed down. Came across atleast 3 on my walk back. One I could clearly see silhouetted was a doe but the other 2 I couldn't make out. They were in an area that usually does not get much deer action. Two looked very large, I'm thinking they're older does trying to stay away from the harassment from the younger bucks.


----------



## Mathias

Nice one JF, congrats!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick aim gonna sit til about 830-9 then look for blood. I may give u a text after that but there's not much woods to go into where he was headed. I really screwed up and am sick about it!! I knew better but did it anyways. Hopefully he didnt go too far. Bounced him approx 60 yds from shot so hoping he didn't go much farther. Thanks guys. U going out Nick?


I'll be out for first light up in Mt Penn. Latest i'll probably stay is about 11am. Let me know if you want some help and I'll jump in.


----------



## nicko

Nice mountainnbuck jf. Congrats!


----------



## 138104

Some great bucks taken so far this year. Congrats guys! 

I am hoping to get out tomorrow after my son's soccer match. Might be car shopping instead. [emoji35]


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Nick I appreciate it bud


QUOTE=nicko;1096552505]I'll be out for first light up in Mt Penn. Latest i'll probably stay is about 11am. Let me know if you want some help and I'll jump in.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CBB

nicko said:


> How are you missing? High or low?


Missed the first one right. I lost my marbles and punched the release hard. 
Missed the one today low. Not really sure how. Bow is on, checked it. Ranged the deer and shot. 
May be having anchor issues and some buck fever issues.


----------



## Hindy30

CBB said:


> Missed the first one right. I lost my marbles and punched the release hard.
> Missed the one today low. Not really sure how. Bow is on, checked it. Ranged the deer and shot.
> May be having anchor issues and some buck fever issues.


Shooting at a steep angle? Have you re-checked all 3 axes of your sight since missing? Maybe a screw got loose or something got bumped.


----------



## Hindy30

Man, you guys are really laying them down. Great bucks and more to come!


----------



## jlh42581

Applebag said:


> Im trying to figure out if I should go back tonight or tomorrow morning... I didnt see any bubbles, tough to tell what exactly was hit.


Holy **** dude! I got your pm. Got a new number, work pays my phone bill.

Tell us what you think happened. Maybe your neck deep in work...

I was packing the truck and even though I'm off I'm on call. Had to do a little SQL work.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

JFoutdoors said:


> Finally got it done tonight. He was one of four bucks on my hit list. Came out in my honey hole foodplot and stopped 20yds broadside. He's a hideous tioga county mountain buck, just the way I like them. Couldn't be happier especially on the second to last day of my rut vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a mature buck, no doubt in my mind. Congrats

3.5 in the mountains at least
Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Can it be possible that every regular in here will fill their buck tag? If so I'll buy a keg, we can eat deer and drink beer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Nick aim gonna sit til about 830-9 then look for blood. I may give u a text after that but there's not much woods to go into where he was headed. I really screwed up and am sick about it!! I knew better but did it anyways. Hopefully he didnt go too far. Bounced him approx 60 yds from shot so hoping he didn't go much farther. Thanks guys. U going out Nick?


I can help tomorrow morning. Let me know.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Hey guys good luck on your recovery efforts tomorrow and everyone else congratulations on laying them down I had to go in to work today and tomorrow then off all next week hopefully the action starts to pick up sounds like it is 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

jlh42581 said:


> Can it be possible that every regular in here will fill their buck tag? If so I'll buy a keg, we can eat deer and drink beer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I would not pass up on that opportunity. Could be a long shot though. 

Congrats to those who got it done. Good luck to those who will be out searching tomorrow. I would help, but I have to work and then I will be heading out and trying to get into the stand by 3.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Way to go man!! Heck of a nice 8 and good luck to apple and Jacob on their search. 

Last weekend hunt of the season for me as after this my son's due date will be a little too close for me to be traveling away from home and once he's here I won't concern myself with the woods. Got plenty of seasons left and hopefully a bunch with him down the road 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Guys seem to be putting bucks on the ground that's for sure. I will be out in the am I know that. I hope to see one ready to wear my tag. Lol
Good luck to the guys searching in the am.


----------



## jlh42581

Going to bed soon. Take me about 30-40 mins in the morning to leave. Alarm set for five.

3-4 hours with stops to get to Ohio.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> Can it be possible that every regular in here will fill their buck tag? If so I'll buy a keg, we can eat deer and drink beer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It does feel like this has been a super successful thread year, no?!? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

I didn't see crap all day today, well except the kid that decided to ride his four wheeler almost under me at 6 pm :BangHead:


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> It does feel like this has been a super successful thread year, no?!?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Feels like everyone has shot one. I don't remember a year like this for Pa since I've been on here. Maybe were getting smarter...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

End of season we should make a thread that's nothing but stories and pics, no conversation. Would be awesome to read through.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> End of season we should make a thread that's nothing but stories and pics, no conversation. Would be awesome to read through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No it's been a stellar year here, probably my worst year for getting time out but I'll have other years that will be much better. Great to read all the stories and see great deer hitting the ground while I'm stuck at work or home. An AT get together would be pretty cool though 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Last few days have been very slow for me. Very low deer sightings here in 4b for me. Back at it tomorrow. Hoping this cold front gets them moving. Have not seen very many doe at all but cams show them moving a lot during the night the last week and a half 

Congrats to everyone who has connected. Some very nice deer are hitting the dirt!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Can it be possible that every regular in here will fill their buck tag? If so I'll buy a keg, we can eat deer and drink beer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Got work to do to fill the buck tag. Hoping for some 11/7 magic. Killed a deer the past two years on that date. Monday it is.


----------



## JFoutdoors

jlh42581 said:


> That's a mature buck, no doubt in my mind. Congrats
> 
> 3.5 in the mountains at least
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Its amazing how the quantity and quality of deer in my part of WMU 3A has changed in only 1 year of splitting the buck and doe rifle season. This years target bucks were 2 3.5yrs and 2 4.5yrs with one being probably 170in. Last years rut vacation i only saw 7 deer, this year i saw more than that in one day. Ive also heard alot more hunters from my area (special regs) arent going to the mountains for rifle season anymore, instead they bought crossbows and are hunting over feeders in their backyards.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Well, first I want to say thanks for all the guys that post here regularly, it's nice to always have something to read [emoji4]. 

Second it's been great reading through all the positive encouragement and advise that has been going on, I don't remember that from years past and its uplifting to see veterans helpin out the young guns (a few pages back it got dicey but we have recovered well)

Lastly, tonight was my turn, put a decent buck down. Had him come in after a doe and was able to pull him off with a soft grunt and a little patience. Drilled him at 19 yds and watched his entire side turn bright red as he left my sight. Piled up 60 yds from where I shot him...God is good boys, all the time. Not my biggest but I'm proud of him for sure! Now I can focus on MD buck action[emoji12]

Keep hunting hard to all those who haven't scored yet, it only takes 2 minutes! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

jlh42581 said:


> Holy **** dude! I got your pm. Got a new number, work pays my phone bill.
> 
> Tell us what you think happened. Maybe your neck deep in work...
> 
> I was packing the truck and even though I'm off I'm on call. Had to do a little SQL work.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


What I think happened was he was double lung passed thru. When I found him, my thoughts were confirmed. I'll post pics tomorrow. But he's tagged. 

I had to drag him out of the thickest stuff I've ever encountered, in the dark. Took me 2 hours. I'm beat. Bedtime.


----------



## jtkratzer

Applebag said:


> What I think happened was he was double lung passed thru. When I found him, my thoughts were confirmed. I'll post pics tomorrow. But he's tagged.
> 
> I had to drag him out of the thickest stuff I've ever encountered, in the dark. Took me 2 hours. I'm beat. Bedtime.


Can't believe you're going to leave us hanging like that...


----------



## jtkratzer

C'mon man!


----------



## River420Bottom

Great bucks everyonebcongrats, heading out for a long beard this morning. Blind, BTD jake and bow in hand, feels like I was getting ready for a spring hunt lol


----------



## nick060200

Really great bucks men! It is cool seeing them drop all around the same time. It speaks volumes. I'm heading out shortly. I have a feeling.


----------



## River420Bottom

Good luck Nick, beautiful morning and id say you deserve a good one lol


----------



## nicko

Sitting in the car for a bit before heading in to the woods. Can't wait to see some pics apple at.

Congrats to all the successful hunters. We'll see if I can join the roll call today.


----------



## jlh42581

Leaving



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100

^^^ good luck!!


----------



## jlh42581

BowhunterT100 said:


> ^^^ good luck!!


Thanks!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

My son told me to go hunting, but watching him play soccer is more important to me than hunting.

Good luck this morning. Conditions look perfect.


----------



## jlh42581

Highways littered with dead deer

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Good luck to everyone heading out today. Monday afternoon is my next sit. Confirmed the bow is dialed in out to 30 yards after going with heavier arrows and picking them up last week.


----------



## jlh42581

Cold morning in West Pa. Frosty

Truck map said a road was closed and rerouted me. 2hrs 11min if I dont stop. No clue where I am.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Good luck everyone! I'm heading out here directly, I like to wait until I can see to sneak in in the mornings


----------



## jlh42581

Idlewild park is apparently one mile

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys, it's a frosty morn for sure, 33 here.


----------



## Ebard22

Good luck to all today. I don't know about where you are at but in the Northwest corner of the state is raining leaves pretty good finally. Now if I can just convince the neighboring farmer his corn is good and ready to be cut!


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Good luck to all today. I don't know about where you are at but in the Northwest corner of the state is raining leaves pretty good finally. Now if I can just convince the neighboring farmer his corn is good and ready to be cut!


It's been a weird late season this year. Can't believe how long the leaves hung on.


----------



## fap1800

New stand for me today with the W wind. Cold and quiet so far. Good luck, everyone.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

davydtune said:


> Ebard22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all today. I don't know about where you are at but in the Northwest corner of the state is raining leaves pretty good finally. Now if I can just convince the neighboring farmer his corn is good and ready to be cut!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a weird late season this year. Can't believe how long the leaves hung on.
Click to expand...

Your not kidding. I saw yesterday your up by me. Where are you at? I'm in Albion Springfield area


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> Your not kidding. I saw yesterday your up by me. Where are you at? I'm in Albion Springfield area


Lol! Small world, I grew up in East Springfield on RT 5 between Scott and Nash roads. I live in Girard now but still hunt out in Springfield a lot.


----------



## KylePA

Seems like a great morning. Looking forward to recovery stories and success stories today. My brother is behind my house and all I heard about was a 6 point came through nose to the ground. Good luck all.


----------



## jays375

Well this thread has been a lot different.Nice to see it about hunting.Very slow year here.Not sure what to think.Even a local sporting goods store hasn't had much for pics on facebook.


----------



## jays375

Here you don't see deer lying next to the road.They are just splattered from the water trucks.A six mile stretch is good for at least three a night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

zsco77yz said:


> That's the worst feeling. Happened to me last year with what would have easily been my biggest buck to date. Good thing is you missed and there's a chance they'll come back around. I hit mine last year, with what I thought was a good hit and tracked him too early and pushed him. Never ended up finding. Just keep you head up and drill the next one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The worst feeling is making a bad shot...I'd rather a clean miss than a bad shot any day.

Joe


----------



## Ebard22

And the neighboring property owner who I watched walk in at 7:15 just spent 5 minutes slamming the horns together in the most unnatural sounding rattle session ever. Nice enough guy but he's a gun hunter turned "archery" hunter when crossbows became legal


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Deer looks even better you holding it. You'll never forget that. Hell I doubt it will ever repeat!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I agree completely....that first pic didn't do that buck any justice. Congrats on a good one!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Deer sounds and snapping branch noises around me in the dark but nothing has shown itself yet.


----------



## davydtune

Ebard22 said:


> And the neighboring property owner who I watched walk in at 7:15 just spent 5 minutes slamming the horns together in the most unnatural sounding rattle session ever. Nice enough guy but he's a gun hunter turned "archery" hunter when crossbows became legal


Well that means he probably already headed back to the house, lol!


----------



## hillscreekkid

I have been trying to fill a doe tag all week and all I'm seeing is legal buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I did what any good archer would do and grunted at him. I may not see much but I'm at least gonna have fun!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys sound like you're having a blast. Lay a couple more down.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Almost out of PA. Just saw one that was a splash

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Touchdown!!!


----------



## Billy H

If sitting in a tree seeing nothing but squirrels is a blast then I'm having more fun than I can handle. 

Waiting on those pics applebag.


----------



## SAMERKH

Haven't had anything close enough to shoot all season and need the meat. Set up a stand on a new property last night. Wanted to have the best chance I could so I got to my stand an hour and a half before sunrise. Spooked a group walking in but they stayed in the area. Had a buck chasing and grunting but it was too dark to see. At 7:40 had a doe at 20 yards broad side. Shot it through the heath and knocked it over. It rolled once and died 4 yards from where I shot it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanp019

Another dead morning for me in 4b so far. Have about had it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Nick!!! Well just got into my truck now. Walked since sun up me my dad and my son. Got on the trail here the one I jumped last night wasn't him he went a totally different direction. Thought great maybe he's laying right here. Well tracked 300 yds towards the neighbors pond and lost all blood due to frost. We spread out and walked all over the properties that joined up. Now mind u total acreage is not really large. No sign of blood or deer. Really sick to my stomach about all of this. Thought my shot looked good but guess not. Bloodtrail had no stomach matter in it at all seemed odd to me for a gut shot deer???


----------



## jlh42581

Another one down, good job, I can taste the beer. 

Passing Cabela's in WV

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats Nick! Did he drop right next to an old beer bottle?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!


Congrats nick. Good job!


----------



## Billy H

Finally some movement. A small 7 just walked past at 25.

Congrats nick


----------



## archer58 in pa

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!


Way to go Nick.
Congrats!!


----------



## jlh42581

In Ohio, it's 36 degrees and foggy

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Congrats Nick.


----------



## skinner2

It's been kind of slow here for me this morning. I have seen about 8 doe so far but no bucks. Did have some turkey come through also earlier


----------



## KMiha

Congrats nicko!! Wish I didn't have to work this morning. I'll be going out in the evening. Monday morning looks great too, I'll be heading out then. 

Sorry to hear Jacobh, idk what to say. He's got to be somewhere.


----------



## jlh42581

More deer on the road out here than Pa. Staggering amounts

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMERKH

SAMERKH said:


> Haven't had anything close enough to shoot all season and need the meat. Set up a stand on a new property last night. Wanted to have the best chance I could so I got to my stand an hour and a half before sunrise. Spooked a group walking in but they stayed in the area. Had a buck chasing and grunting but it was too dark to see. At 7:40 had a doe at 20 yards broad side. Shot it through the heath and knocked it over. It rolled once and died 4 yards from where I shot it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heart. Not heath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

SAMERKH said:


> Heart. Not heath.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we know what he meant,,he is happy and excited,,,


----------



## Hammer 1

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!


Congrats on your buck.


----------



## Hammer 1

Taking my buddies to my spot this afternoon, hoping they drop a giant.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!


Congrats! At least the pictures aren't sideways!


----------



## skinner2

I have had 4 more doe come through but no buck sightings this morning.


----------



## SAMERKH

full moon64 said:


> we know what he meant,,he is happy and excited,,,


Lol. That was actually me correcting myself. Didn't want anyone to think I had taken a head shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!


congrats nicko!


----------



## smokin x's

Slow morning for me as well. 2 does early on and what sounded like chasing before first light. 

Lastnight i had a broken up 4 point running a group of 3 does, and a good 6 pass by at 25 yards. The 6 would have got an arrow, he came through trotting-nose to the ground. Only time he stopped was behind a bunch of saplings, no shot. I tried stopping him before and after that but he was on a mission. 

Congrats to everyone! Lots of good bucks falling this past week. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100

I seen 1 buck and a doe so far.


----------



## NEDYARB

After phenomenal action Wednesday yesterday and today have been very dead . Not what I was expecting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

You should see some of these spots I've checked. Pressure... Uh yeah. I'm looking for something overlooked and I'm not stopping till I have confidence. A local just gave me some insight.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Think they mined this lol










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> You should see some of these spots I've checked. Pressure... Uh yeah. I'm looking for something overlooked and I'm not stopping till I have confidence. A local just gave me some insight.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Goodluck! Those over looked spots are honey holes when you find em!

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

jlh42581 said:


> Think they mined this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Maybe Lol. Thats crazy. What part of the state are you in? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Way to go Nick!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Awesome job Nick!!!


----------



## fap1800

Nice job, Nick. Congrats.

So I'm hunting with my buddy who is on the neighboring property and he sends me a pic of this yearling that has a serious case of the runs. He said she had no visible wounds and was eating and drinking. Anyone ever see anything this? 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike717

I haven't hunted here in PA. for years but since I killed my buck in OH. the first couple days of season and I had this week off work I decided to spend it hunting here at home. Unfortunately most of my private land honey holes have either been developed or I let my relationships with the land owners dwindle. So I decided last Sunday to scout the public land that caused me to start bow hunting 30 yrs ago when I was 16. (its bow only) The amount of sign was very disapointing compared to what I use to find years ago but I was so happy to be able to find the exact tree that I killed my first bow buck out of 30 years ago and it still had my bright eyes in it ( even though they didn't work yesterday morning) I decided that I would hunt that tree hoping it would bring me luck. Well yesterday morning started out pretty slow, I saw a fawn right at light feeding past me but it was pretty dead after that so I ended up spending the next hour or so remmescing about my days hunting there as a kid and young adult and also thinking to myself " How in the hell did I get so freakin old???) Then at 8:50 AM I was awaken from trip down memory lane as I heard a deer approaching, it was a buck and was walking down the same trail that my first bow buck passed by my tree on. It turned out to be a small 2.5 yr old 8-pt so I just enjoyed seeing him, he started searching a thicket that my tree bordered so I grabbed my call and started calling to him just to play with him a bit and all the sudden another much larger buck came running in but like they usually do, he held up 40 yards out, he then turned back the way he came and stopped giving me a clear shot at his vitals. He ran back the way he came but I heard him crash. I couldn't believe what just happened. 30 minutes later I quietly climbed down the tree with my climber and snuck over to where he was standing, there was blood everywhere and found my arrow stuck in the base of a tree completely covered in bright red blood, so I decided to start tracking him instead of waiting any longer and found him piled up 50 yards from where I shot him. I just sat down beside him for a while in disbelief at what just took place. By far he isn't my biggest buck but since I got my first bow buck/deer mounted I'm going to get this one mounted as well and put them side by side on the wall.


----------



## Applebag

Okay, here we go. Last night this buck came in to my grunt call, from the same direction that the idiot went, he must have snuk right past him. He stood in some thick brush laying down and getting up to feed for 20 minutes. He was very sketched out, super nervous at every twig snap in the woods. He was taking forever to come closer for a better look so when 6pm rolled by I decided if I get the chance, he's totally legal and I will definitely shoot him. I've spent the last 3 years passing on 2.5 year olds and I havent had venison since I've been unable to get an opportunity on a doe. So, I made my decision. Something spooked him from behind and he came running past me at 15 yards, I was able to grunt stop him and make the shot. Complete pass through with the arrow sticking in the dirt on the opposite side. He went over 100 yards into a thicket filled with thorns and all the fun stuff. I backed out and gave him 4 hours because I didnt see him go down so I feared I might bump him. The blood trail was massive so it was a quick walk to him, and here he is. 























I'm super happy to have finally connected with my bow, the monkey is off of my back now and I can focus on my next goal, a mature deer. Awesome year for everyone in PA so congrats to all those who has scored and the best of luck to everyone yet to connect!!! 

Kyle


----------



## pchunterpa

smokin x's said:


> Maybe Lol. Thats crazy. What part of the state are you in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I'm going to guess SE Ohio around Egypt valley...could check out barkcamp state park too


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to u all wish i had a pic to add.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on your first buck applebag!!


----------



## Applebag

KMiha said:


> Congrats on your first buck applebag!!


Thank you! First archery deer, I've got a few rifle bucks under my belt that are much bigger, but this is way more of an accomplishment for me.


----------



## davydtune

Awesome Nick and Apple! Those are fine bucks, be proud


----------



## arrowflinger73

Glad to here it Apple way to go thats a buck to be proud of working today but I'm off after this til the 12th

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Way to go Apple. Good on you for your first bow buck.

Back to work for me Monday, doubt I'll get out much now till late season. Was a disappointing week in the woods for me. Saw a lot of smaller legal bucks that just aren't what I was looking for. Might take a doe at the one property next Saturday if the opportunity presents. Some great bucks on these pages. Congrats to all that scored.


----------



## nicko

Thanks guys. I'm happy and feel fortunate. Antlers are just a bonus.

After hearing quite a bit of movement before sunrise, I was hoping I was going to see good movement. By 8:30, I was wondering if anything was going to show and just as I was thinking that, I heard branches snapped and this buck came out of the bottom trailing a smaller buck. Didn't expect to see two bucks traveling together on 11/5. The shot I got on this guy spined him and by the time I was able to scramble out of the tree in my climber to put a finishing shot in, he had already expired thankfully. And I was lucky my buddy and his son were out too and were able to help drag the deer uphill.

Then, the circus came to town. As we were taking a break from the uphill drag, two mountain bikers rode in on the trail above us, jumped off their bikes, and started running through the woods. I can't make this stuff up. It seems they were participating in what they said was "an orienteering race game". They were literally running through the woods, within 70-80 yards of my stand location, maps in hand, and calling out to one another. "Where did we leave the bikes?". HOLY CHIT!!!!! Are you kidding me?? You're trying to locate waypoints or landmarks in the woods and now you can't find your friggin bikes??? There were approximately 10 more bikers who followed them, one guy walking briskly through the woods behind us in his biking outfit, wearing a helmet, and head swiveling around looking for God knows what.

I would not have drawn back on this deer on our lease up in Potter but on this property in Berks, it's a trophy in every sense of the word, especially when you have to deal with nonsense like this. Two different properties, two different levels of expectation.


----------



## smokin x's

Im really surprised by the lack of mid day movement today. Havent seen a deer since around 9:30. Figured bucks would be on their feet today, especially with the number of does this morning 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Pike717 said:


> I haven't hunted here in PA. for years but since I killed my buck in OH. the first couple days of season and I had this week off work I decided to spend it hunting here at home. Unfortunately most of my private land honey holes have either been developed or I let my relationships with the land owners dwindle. So I decided last Sunday to scout the public land that caused me to start bow hunting 30 yrs ago when I was 16. (its bow only) The amount of sign was very disapointing compared to what I use to find years ago but I was so happy to be able to find the exact tree that I killed my first bow buck out of 30 years ago and it still had my bright eyes in it ( even though they didn't work yesterday morning) I decided that I would hunt that tree hoping it would bring me luck. Well yesterday morning started out pretty slow, I saw a fawn right at light feeding past me but it was pretty dead after that so I ended up spending the next hour or so remmescing about my days hunting there as a kid and young adult and also thinking to myself " How in the hell did I get so freakin old???) Then at 8:50 AM I was awaken from trip down memory lane as I heard a deer approaching, it was a buck and was walking down the same trail that my first bow buck passed by my tree on. It turned out to be a small 2.5 yr old 8-pt so I just enjoyed seeing him, he started searching a thicket that my tree bordered so I grabbed my call and started calling to him just to play with him a bit and all the sudden another much larger buck came running in but like they usually do, he held up 40 yards out, he then turned back the way he came and stopped giving me a clear shot at his vitals. He ran back the way he came but I heard him crash. I couldn't believe what just happened. 30 minutes later I quietly climbed down the tree with my climber and snuck over to where he was standing, there was blood everywhere and found my arrow stuck in the base of a tree completely covered in bright red blood, so I decided to start tracking him instead of waiting any longer and found him piled up 50 yards from where I shot him. I just sat down beside him for a while in disbelief at what just took place. By far he isn't my biggest buck but since I got my first bow buck/deer mounted I'm going to get this one mounted as well and put them side by side on the wall.


Great buck, congrats!


----------



## nicko

Great deer Applebag. Congrats!


----------



## 138104

Congrats Nicko!


----------



## jlh42581

smokin x's said:


> Maybe Lol. Thats crazy. What part of the state are you in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


South East. All the public out here was mined at some point

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hindy30 said:


> Congrats Nick! Did he drop right next to an old beer bottle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He did. Must be a sign about the upcoming beer keg party we're going to have with all these filled buck tags.


----------



## River420Bottom

14 years old, blind in one eye and the other not far behind, couldnt have told me that today, was supposed to be Koal's last hunt but he did more than impress. One of my roosters dropped in the middle of a stream after a perfect flush, he dove in after along with me being so happy for him and he swam to me bird in tow.. standing in that creek with him is a memory I'll never forget, amazing hunt with an amazing dog. My cousin, the dogs owner, is okay too lmao just hates that his dog has always flushed to me when he has the option it seems


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 5026193
> 
> 14 years old, blind in one eye and the other not far behind, couldnt have told me that today, was supposed to be Koal's last hunt but he did more than impress. One of my roosters dropped in the middle of a stream after a perfect flush, he dove in after along with me being so happy for him and he swam to me bird in tow.. standing in that creek with him is a memory I'll never forget, amazing hunt with an amazing dog. My cousin, the dogs owner, is okay too lmao just hates that his dog has always flushed to me when he has the option it seems


Sounds like a hunt to remember for a lifetime. Great dog!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats Nick and Kyle...slayin' em here in PA...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Thanks Joe.

This is the 3rd year in a row that the posts in the PA thread are showing this first week of November to be the most productive week of the archery season. We'll see how the rest of this season goes with posts and updates but this appears to be a solid trend.


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats Apple. First buck with a bow is a special thing. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Applebag!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Small doe with diarrhea like that could be johnes disease. It has been diagnosed in the wild deer population in the east.


----------



## fap1800

cowdocdvm said:


> Small doe with diarrhea like that could be johnes disease. It has been diagnosed in the wild deer population in the east.


Thanks for the insight. Read a little bit on and it seems to be pretty rare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Congratulations Apple on your first archery buck. That's one to definitely be proud of!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Awesome job men. 
Nick congrats. 

I was out this morning. Had 2 bucks within 15yds of me before daylight. I couldn't really tell what either was. They meandered off before it was light enough to see. Then had a few does. One under 10 yds. That I passed on. All on the ground in my ghillie. It's exciting being that close. I feel like they can hear my heart beat. I swear I move just a touch and they look up. Lol. Never saw any other horns. And had to leave early to go to an auction for work.


----------



## fap1800

Sitting yet another stand. This time on the edge of the property owner's lawn. I think he's getting annoyed with my lack of killing. Might have to punch a doe tag to keep the peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Applebag said:


> Okay, here we go. Last night this buck came in to my grunt call, from the same direction that the idiot went, he must have snuk right past him. He stood in some thick brush laying down and getting up to feed for 20 minutes. He was very sketched out, super nervous at every twig snap in the woods. He was taking forever to come closer for a better look so when 6pm rolled by I decided if I get the chance, he's totally legal and I will definitely shoot him. I've spent the last 3 years passing on 2.5 year olds and I havent had venison since I've been unable to get an opportunity on a doe. So, I made my decision. Something spooked him from behind and he came running past me at 15 yards, I was able to grunt stop him and make the shot. Complete pass through with the arrow sticking in the dirt on the opposite side. He went over 100 yards into a thicket filled with thorns and all the fun stuff. I backed out and gave him 4 hours because I didnt see him go down so I feared I might bump him. The blood trail was massive so it was a quick walk to him, and here he is.
> 
> View attachment 5025625
> 
> View attachment 5025617
> 
> View attachment 5025633
> 
> 
> I'm super happy to have finally connected with my bow, the monkey is off of my back now and I can focus on my next goal, a mature deer. Awesome year for everyone in PA so congrats to all those who has scored and the best of luck to everyone yet to connect!!!
> 
> Kyle


Congrats apple, nothing wrong with that deer 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Well I've been looking for six hours and just found my first spot. I actually gave up on my initial area and started driving north. It was so thick I couldn't even get in the woods. I found two rubs and a scrape there. I'm so late on finding anything I'm not going in tonight.

PaBone mentioned pressure... WOW was he right. There's guys parked no joke everywhere you can park. It looks like Pa rifle season. I'm actually considering going home and coming back in a few weeks. I'm extremely surprised by how many people are out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VenisonChops

Close encounter with a coyote this morning. Heading in I hit eyes with the flashlight. It was a coyote checking me out. Watched it for a min and then it walked off. I continued to my stand. About 2 mins later this coyote circled me and was just staring at me 25 yards away. At this point Im a lil freaked out. We had a stare-down and I made a little noise and it trotted off. Anybody else have an encounter this brazen? I dont think it knew what I was, and wanted too see what was moving through the dark woods.


----------



## snowfool67

Punched my buck tag this morning. Shot this guy 11:40. Only deer seen today. 5C from public archery hunting only land.


----------



## nicko

Congrats snowfool. Good lookin' deer.


----------



## jlh42581

Man these private land deer are BOLD. Stand beside a busy road and the sun is still up. I've seen ten in the last five minutes.

Not sleeping in the truck. I can't believe it took me all day to find something interesting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

Great buck snowfool! Congrats


----------



## skinner2

Congrats to all the guys that have scored. I seen around 15 doe this morning and hard for me to believe I didn't see one buck. Not even a spike or scrub buck, usually see them this time of the year. I heard what I thought was two bucks starting to go at it this morning. I only heard the antlers come together two times and that was the end of it. I will be hitting it hard next week.


----------



## davydtune

Great buck snow!


----------



## jlh42581

Nice buck! I caved and got a hotel. Reserved it online for the wrong day and had to fix it. I'm down the street getting wings.

Plan for tomorrow... Hunt one of three promising places at daybreak. Figure out what to do for mid day and evening. If I feel I have a chance to kill one I will sleep in the truck and try Monday morning. If not then Im going home to do other projects Monday.

I'd have to say, this is way more pressure than where I live but I suspect it's because it's a rut destination. I have no explanation for how guys are even getting into some areas unless they can see the road. Anything that has an open two track or the likes to walk down has five or more trucks in it.

Found a flashlight and a full buck bomb guys lost today.

If tomorrow doesn't go well then I will definitely give it a little to cool off before coming back. In some of these areas I can't imagine a buck would even think of moving. Literally surrounded in every direction.

I bailed on Egypt Valley for those wondering. Most of it seems to be land locked. One whole section I couldn't get too because they've got both bridges to the other side out of service. I wouldve had a long way around.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JV3HUNTER

My 14yr old shot his first buck tonight. 1/2 rack "Y". Other side was broke off about an inch up from the base. Not sure who was more pumped. I dont know how to post the pics from my phone, otherwise, I would.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all those getting it done... JV tell the young man congrats as a dad I know u are very proud!!!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats guys!


----------



## loutzenhiser

My boy hit one this evening. Gone be an overnight recovery. Seemed like a solid hit. Didn't get out until late almost 5 waiting for direct tv guy to finish up. Was getting close to quitting time and he was getting restless. Started fidgeting. Spooked doe behind us. Next thing you know crunch crunch grunt grunt behind us. He stepped out to our left. I mouth grunted to stop him and then wack! Hopefully some pics tomorrow.


----------



## johnv2675

JV3HUNTER said:


> My 14yr old shot his first buck tonight. 1/2 rack "Y". Other side was broke off about an inch up from the base. Not sure who was more pumped. I dont know how to post the pics from my phone, otherwise, I would.


I'm 16 now, but I shot my first deer (a doe) last year with my compound bow so I know how exhilarating it is to shoot any deer - let alone your first buck. Congrats to you and your kid, hopefully you'll both get many more deer.

John


----------



## rogersb

I've been at my buddy's place the last few weekends but this weekend his son (17) had SAT's and they had to stay in town. He asked me if I could get his son in a tree and I said sure. I know a place that produces lots of deer and action, just never seen any large deer. But it will keep a high school kid busy. An hour an fifteen minutes after I took him to the tree he texted me he shot a 4 point. We tracked it for awhile but it got too dark so we decided to go first thing tomorrow. 

As for me I saw 4 does from the stand in the morning then when I was moving to a second stand location I saw two spikes and a 4 point with 3 does. The evening sit only saw one doe. Good day overall, hopefully tomorrow morning we find that deer and then it was a great day.


----------



## johnv2675

loutzenhiser said:


> My boy hit one this evening. Gone be an overnight recovery. Seemed like a solid hit. Didn't get out until late almost 5 waiting for direct tv guy to finish up. Was getting close to quitting time and he was getting restless. Started fidgeting. Spooked doe behind us. Next thing you know crunch crunch grunt grunt behind us. He stepped out to our left. I mouth grunted to stop him and then wack! Hopefully some pics tomorrow.


Its a fairly cool evening so the deer should still be good in the morning. The more eyes the better when searching for the deer - I had my parents, my brother, and my uncle (they were all at my house when I shot my deer) all help me track my doe.


----------



## loutzenhiser

Yah gone get going early. Got 4 of us looking. I think he hit him pretty hard.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Lou!! Hope he's not far from where your son hit him.

Joe


----------



## nicko

PA bowhunters are getting it done. 

If you've connected on any of your tags, don't forget to report them. That way the PA harvest report rate maybe can climb above 30% for a change.


----------



## Pike717

jlh42581 said:


> Well I've been looking for six hours and just found my first spot. I actually gave up on my initial area and started driving north. It was so thick I couldn't even get in the woods. I found two rubs and a scrape there. I'm so late on finding anything I'm not going in tonight.
> 
> PaBone mentioned pressure... WOW was he right. There's guys parked no joke everywhere you can park. It looks like Pa rifle season. I'm actually considering going home and coming back in a few weeks. I'm extremely surprised by how many people are out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have been hunting OH. for 15 years and over that time I have had a lot of guys inquire about hunting public land. I always tell them that I love hunting in OH. but if I were forced to hunt public land in OH. I would choose a different state to hunt. There are numerous states around PA. that offer far better public land hunting.


----------



## Pike717

nicko said:


> PA bowhunters are getting it done.
> 
> If you've connected on any of your tags, don't forget to report them. That way the PA harvest report rate maybe can climb above 30% for a change.


If you believe only 30% of us report our deer I have a bridge to sell you. : ) The PGC has always been very good at blaming the hunters for their bogus harvest and DD numbers.


----------



## KMiha

Saw a total of about 20 deer tonight. Had about 8 does and two button bucks in front of me from 5:00 on. A spike chased around three does for about an hour off to my right about 80 yards away. Last light a nice buck came in and started chasing all the does in front of me around. Couldn't tell what he was, just that he was about 18-20 inches wide and probably a shooter.


----------



## nicko

Pike717 said:


> If you believe only 30% of us report our deer I have a bridge to sell you. : ) The PGC has always been very good at blaming the hunters for their bogus harvest and DD numbers.


My buddy's dad has been hunting over 40 years and said he never has reported. I'm sure there are many others who are the same way or just forget or don't think it is important. As far as I am aware, the PGC didn't voice any concerns over the reporting rate until last year. If anything, they have defended their harvest estimating method and showed no concern about reporting rates.


----------



## zsco77yz

Well finally got to let one fly. This guy came through on Thursday evening and I passed on him. After doing no good on Friday, I said I was gonna be less picky since I didn't get a buck with a bow last year. So he came through again tonight at 5:30 and I let him have it. Watched him run 50 yards and as he went out of sight I heart him crash. Weird thing is I had zero blood trail (using a muzzy trocar). Ended up taking out a lung and it hit something inside and came out the gut area. He was standing broadside maybe a hair quartering to me. Regardless I'm a happy camper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike717

nicko said:


> My buddy's dad has been hunting over 40 years and said he never has reported. I'm sure there are many others who are the same way or just forget or don't think it is important. As far as I am aware, the PGC didn't voice any concerns over the reporting rate until last year. If anything, they have defended their harvest estimating method and showed no concern about reporting rates.


For me to believe that over 70% of my fellow PA. hunters are lazy slobs, I would also have to believe that 70 + % of my Co-workers, friends, family members, church members, political party, Softball team etc. are lazy slobs as well.. which I dont. ..
The PGC has critisized the hunters many times over the years when they needed to defend their DD. & harvest estimates.


----------



## hillscreekkid

Here is my Pa buck form Oct 31st. Think he was a 3.5 year old.
8 yard shot, Single lung and a little gut. 50 yard recovery.
He was cruising on a old logging road just after first light.


----------



## Pike717

Wow the bucks are really dropping like flies now!!! Congrats to all that scored!


----------



## johnv2675

hillscreekkid said:


> Here is my Pa buck form Oct 31st. Think he was a 3.5 year old.
> 8 yard shot, Single lung and a little gut. 50 yard recovery.
> He was cruising on a old logging road just after first light.
> View attachment 5027721



That's a beautiful buck!


----------



## davydtune

Just got back helping a buddy and his boy find the boy's doe he shot. Was pretty cool to give them a hand. The kid is 14 and this is his first archery deer and his dad doesn't hunt. Kid actually got lucky, Guess she spun at the shot and he ended up hitting her in the neck. Took a little time tracking since the blood was spotty but is was cool as I taught the kid a lot along the way. I pretty much let him just go until he started to get frustrated. Had to tell him to clam down and be patient as that's the name of the game when it comes to tracking. After about 200 yards we found her. He was ecstatic to say the least. Nice doe too, probably 120 lbs. I'm just happy to go along and help him. I think he learned a lot as he seemed to sponge it all in


----------



## Ebard22

Well my season is done. Dislocated my big toe sprained my foot and have to go to the orthopedic surgeon Monday because they think i tore tendons to. Gotta wear the boot for awhile. Praying for no surgery


----------



## jim570

Ebard22 said:


> Well my season is done. Dislocated my big toe sprained my foot and have to go to the orthopedic surgeon Monday because they think i tore tendons to. Gotta wear the boot for awhile. Praying for no surgery


Some time ago, I tore the ligaments in my ankle and was in a cast for a while. I put a large yellow linesman's boot over the cast and went hunting. This was in rifle season in Pa. and it was cold. The cast was very good insulation. Shot a buck and couldn't drag it. Had my boy and another teen with me. They got it back to the truck.


----------



## Applebag

Congrats to zsco and hills creek!!! Great bucks!


----------



## Applebag

Ebard22 said:


> Well my season is done. Dislocated my big toe sprained my foot and have to go to the orthopedic surgeon Monday because they think i tore tendons to. Gotta wear the boot for awhile. Praying for no surgery


Sorry to hear it. How did it happen?


----------



## j.d.m.

I was up in 3b (Wyoming co.) and hate to say or think it, but I think the first round of breeding doe has happened last week. I have trail cam pics of mature big buck with swollen necks following doe in mid day hours 1:00 pm. I was out hunting all day every day from Tuesday eavening hunt, through tonight's sit, that is 5 days of hunting, and the best I could find was a little 5 point. My morning spot overlooks the entire farm with multiple fields, strip fields with cut corn, pasture grasses, hay. Every morning as it would get light, I would see multiple groups of doe, sometimes the same groups in same fields, sometimes single doe, and not one single one of the doe had any buck following, chasing or pushing any of the doe. The last good daytime photo of the big bucks was back on October 23, and 24th. And that was 3 different mature buck following the hot doe or her scent trail the next day. I'm sure not all doe were in heat that early, but the activity I'm seeing, is like post rut. Seems the buck did their thing, and now are just hiding. Am I reading all this wrong? I know not all locations have same experiences, but I have been seeing doe on every sit, even mid day in the timber I would either bump a doe from her bed, or catch one moving about in spooked, and not one single buck around following or hanging close. Most of what I'm seeing just isn't making sense for first week of November.


----------



## boneheadjaz

Are you in Ohio? I believe I've been to that location! Neat area


----------



## boneheadjaz

Got my PA public land buck on Halloween. Shot my buck last year on the same date. Had about a 45 minute pack in and got situated in the Tre about 7:30. This guy came by headed to a scrape at 8:45. Took a buddy and I About 3 hrs to get him out. Only downfall to hiking deep is the retrieval. Not something is want to do alone. If it ever comes to that I think ill quarter them in the woods! Congrats on all the great deer everyone.


----------



## jlh42581

boneheadjaz said:


> Are you in Ohio? I believe I've been to that location! Neat area


I'm guessing you're asking me? Yes I am.

Yesterday's adventures brought my excitement way down. I wanted to be up earlier this morning but I'm not. If I see what I saw yesterday this morning the truck might never stop and just continue home.

When I scheduled my time off this year I made sure not to take any of it opening week of rifle season. I've hunted like this one too many times with this many guys around and I know what it makes. It makes movement nocturnal. I've seen it in archery, I've seen it in rifle. I'd rather hunt after gun season knowing most the bucks are dead than hunt with a guy everywhere you can pull over. I'm just not into it. I can't help but see a guy in every direction and think... Half of those guys are on the completely wrong side of the woodlot with their scent blowing into me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I'm far from an expert on deer hunting or their behavior but I do have a belief on mature buck movement at this time of year. I base this upon my observations in my home area, up in 3C things may be different. 
I feel the young bucks chase and more actively seek does whereas the mature bucks simply "tend" a target doe to breed.
I base this upon what I see from the stand and the large number of young bucks lying dead roadside.
What are your thoughts guys?


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Mathias said:


> I'm far from an expert on deer hunting or their behavior but I do have a belief on mature buck movement at this time of year. I base this upon my observations in my home area, up in 3C things may be different.
> I feel the young bucks chase and more actively seek does whereas the mature bucks simply "tend" a target doe to breed.
> I base this upon what I see from the stand and the large number of young bucks lying dead roadside.
> What are your thoughts guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I agree. I've had guys on here laugh at me many times for suggesting the biggest bucks don't chase doe's like young bucks where there's pressure. I know it does happen, we see pics, my buddies who own private see it. If you see one, in my mind there's five others who have let the doe come to them while they bed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

How often do you see a really nice buck hit by a car? 1 in 100? If that

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Matt, I'm far from an expert as well. My observations here in 5C in the woods as well as on cam are very similar to yours. During the rut the young bucks seem to be constantly cruising day and night,whereas the mature bucks don't move near as much and still do the majority of moving under cover of darkness. Keep in mind these are deer that have constant human interactions and are very good at disappearing at the first sign of hunting pressure. I was just telling Pope every November I get mature bucks on cam at night that I've never seen before and never see again.


----------



## KylePA

I agree with you guys with what I see in 5c as well. I believe young bucks constantly cruise night and day, but the mature bucks are moving into a group of does under the cover of darkness, finding a receptive doe and locking down and tending her throughout daylight hours and will repeat the process under cover of darkness. I'm far from an expert but that is what I see. Either way they not get big by being dumb.


----------



## jlh42581

I'll tell ya something else I've observed.

95% of hunters pay absolutely zero attention to the wind. I mean on a west wind, you don't enter the property from the West side. I think that's why rifle is so popular in Pa. You can get shots at bucks you'd never see under normal circumstances.

The first thing I do before deciding where I go is check the wind. Then when I get there I confirm its doing what I expected. If it's not, I don't go.

I see the same vehicles at the same spots every day regardless of weather. I fully understand some guys have one stand but if that's the case and youre not willing to move it, you're only getting so many days.

I personally would buy a lease for the sole reason of controlling how it's hunted and what winds. I wonder how many guys over the years realized it and do so for that reason.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

davydtune said:


> Just got back helping a buddy and his boy find the boy's doe he shot. Was pretty cool to give them a hand. The kid is 14 and this is his first archery deer and his dad doesn't hunt. Kid actually got lucky, Guess she spun at the shot and he ended up hitting her in the neck. Took a little time tracking since the blood was spotty but is was cool as I taught the kid a lot along the way. I pretty much let him just go until he started to get frustrated. Had to tell him to clam down and be patient as that's the name of the game when it comes to tracking. After about 200 yards we found her. He was ecstatic to say the least. Nice doe too, probably 120 lbs. I'm just happy to go along and help him. I think he learned a lot as he seemed to sponge it all in


Here she is, that chit eating grin says it all


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats on all the recent success. I just scrolled through some great pictures. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I'm far from an expert on deer hunting or their behavior but I do have a belief on mature buck movement at this time of year. I base this upon my observations in my home area, up in 3C things may be different.
> I feel the young bucks chase and more actively seek does whereas the mature bucks simply "tend" a target doe to breed.
> I base this upon what I see from the stand and the large number of young bucks lying dead roadside.
> What are your thoughts guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep...said it many times the biggest are more likely to run other buck off a doe than chase a doe around. They've bee there done that and they know their energy need to be focused on the beefing and not the chasing. The biggest buck I have seen with doe are simply walking along with her, now let another buck show up and all bets are off.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Kyle I agree the big bucks just aren't showing during daylight. I've been saying that a I believe the game cam craze has a lot to do with deer becoming almost completely nocturnal. Think about it most run cameras all year long so their scent is there all the time Big bucks just aren't going to stand for it and become nocturnal before the seasons even start


----------



## davydtune

Well staring to get all my stuff together for Tuesday morning. Can't wait, gonna be loaded up then gonna stop and vote first thing in the AM then I'm gone, going to camp for the remainder of the season. Hoping to get a shot as this guy but there's a couple others I'd run an arrow through as well


----------



## jlh42581

I just saw an 8 on private that would give most a heart attack. I bet he was 150 standing on a damn near vertical cliff on the leward... West wind

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> I'll tell ya something else I've observed.
> 
> 95% of hunters pay absolutely zero attention to the wind. I mean on a west wind, you don't enter the property from the West side. I think that's why rifle is so popular in Pa. You can get shots at bucks you'd never see under normal circumstances.
> 
> The first thing I do before deciding where I go is check the wind. Then when I get there I confirm its doing what I expected. If it's not, I don't go.
> 
> I see the same vehicles at the same spots every day regardless of weather. I fully understand some guys have one stand but if that's the case and youre not willing to move it, you're only getting so many days.
> 
> I personally would buy a lease for the sole reason of controlling how it's hunted and what winds. I wonder how many guys over the years realized it and do so for that reason.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hahaha.....I can't tell you how many arguments I have every year about this....I mean I get it, a lot of guys have their honey hole stands, even more may only have one stand on a small property. Instead of being strategic and hunting when conditions dictate, they hunt it when their schedule allows. Park in the same spot, approach from the same direction, leave at the same time AND so many "take a walk" when they arrive for a PM hunt or leave after an AM hunt? Not saying someone couldn't experience success this way, but the percentages fall way down and you are contaminating the area.

If anyone searches my posts over the years you will see this as a common theme of mine....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

We hit the trail early this morning. Saw this guy tending a doe that was bedded close by, he wouldn't move and once she ran we knew why. My wife was there so she got to see what we all talk about here. Also saw a pair of Eagle's overhead, cell pics were horrible though. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I'm in a state park closer to Pa. No one is here. Just found some beds

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I'll tell ya something else I've observed.
> 
> 95% of hunters pay absolutely zero attention to the wind. I mean on a west wind, you don't enter the property from the West side. I think that's why rifle is so popular in Pa. You can get shots at bucks you'd never see under normal circumstances.
> 
> The first thing I do before deciding where I go is check the wind. Then when I get there I confirm its doing what I expected. If it's not, I don't go.
> 
> I see the same vehicles at the same spots every day regardless of weather. I fully understand some guys have one stand but if that's the case and youre not willing to move it, you're only getting so many days.
> 
> I personally would buy a lease for the sole reason of controlling how it's hunted and what winds. I wonder how many guys over the years realized it and do so for that reason.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This is the difference between casual hunters and serious hunters. My Dad who no longer hunts shakes his head at all the gear I carry. He would say "pop never did any of this". His pop never got one deer. My Dad will also make a comment about the scent killer spray I use all over my boots before walking into the woods. He only ever got one deer in his hunting career. 

Yesterday morning about 8:15 as I was sitting in my stand and with nothing happening (30 minutes after sunrise), my buddy at the other end of the property asks me if I want him and his son to do a push towards my stand. Hmmmmmm......November 5th......30 minutes after sunrise. Let's hold off on that.

The stand location I hunted yesterday was one I had not hunted all season. It needs a west wind to be hunted effectively and any other wind direction that is not predominately out of the west is going to cast scent into areas the deer can come from. All that said, the buck I shot from the stand was on the downwind side of me but I was 25 feet up in the tree and the area the buck came through is on the downhill side so he was probably a good 35 feet below me when I shot him. Unless there were swirling winds or dropping thermals, I knew there was no way deer downwind would smell me. 

Some guys get it and are serious about it and some are not.


----------



## PaBone

Well after hunting a few weeks in some of my funnels leading into bedding area's it's time for some change. I just can't get where I need to be because of the wind to kill this buck I am after. I have to get into his bedding area to a tree where I killed his same red headed dad five years ago, get in early sit all day and maybe be able to see twenty yards and shoot ten. He was tending a doe in there yesterday.


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> I'm in a state park closer to Pa. No one is here. Just found some beds
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You might be in my neck of the woods


----------



## JayFX408

Everyone's help paid off! My first deer ever was a nice doe. Double lung shot


----------



## davydtune

Nice, congrats!


----------



## nicko

Congrats jay! There is nothing like your first deer and with a bow too.

Good to see a lot of new faces from PA posting up in the thread.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats to all you guys are slaying them!!!


----------



## jlh42581

PaBone said:


> You might be in my neck of the woods


I'm calling this whole trip scouting at this point. I've covered A LOT of land.

More so than anything, I've ELIMINATED a lot of land.

That southern end of the state is not my cup of tea. I could get into it with a week to narrow it down and a hand saw but it's so different from home. The mineral companies have completely raped that land. It's going to take another twenty years to come back and that's if habitat work is done. I can say with certainty I will not be back to that part. I think the publicity has a lot to do with the pressure. Those towns are dumps. Only the big property owners have nice places. You'll drive fifty miles and see two nice houses. If I were those people I would take the publicity and bank money as long as possible. I'd take out a $20,000 loan and build about four cheap cabins to rent. The hotel room I stayed in last night would be double the cost I paid most places, it was beautiful.

At this point I've spent at least fifteen days in Ohio and I honestly can't believe people pick this over Pa public. The public here is so chunked up and just flat wasteland.

I'm trying to find something to come back after the rut hype. I've always wanted to hunt the last two weeks of November and it took me this long to find something I REALLY like.

Anyone thinking they're going to dive into Ohio public and take a buck in the first two weeks of November better be filled with optimism or have done a pile of scouting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I'm calling this whole trip scouting at this point. I've covered A LOT of land.
> 
> More so than anything, I've ELIMINATED a lot of land.
> 
> That southern end of the state is not my cup of tea. I could get into it with a week to narrow it down and a hand saw but it's so different from home. The mineral companies have completely raped that land. It's going to take another twenty years to come back and that's if habitat work is done. I can say with certainty I will not be back to that part. I think the publicity has a lot to do with the pressure. Those towns are dumps. Only the big property owners have nice places. You'll drive fifty miles and see two nice houses. If I were those people I would take the publicity and bank money as long as possible. I'd take out a $20,000 loan and build about four cheap cabins to rent. The hotel room I stayed in last night would be double the cost I paid most places, it was beautiful.
> 
> At this point I've spent at least fifteen days in Ohio and I honestly can't believe people pick this over Pa public. The public here is so chunked up and just flat wasteland.
> 
> I'm trying to find something to come back after the rut hype. I've always wanted to hunt the last two weeks of November and it took me this long to find something I REALLY like.
> 
> Anyone thinking they're going to dive into Ohio public and take a buck in the first two weeks of November better be filled with optimism or have done a pile of scouting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a glowing endorsement for Ohio.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Sounds like a glowing endorsement for Ohio.


Nick, there's some nice places. Don't get me wrong. I'm just not a fan of the south east. Others might love it. I'm a big woods hunter so it's just not my thing. It's very brushy.

I have no doubt you can find a place that's public you like. I've finally found one.

I think a guy would be best served to do what I did and cover a lot of land. 

If you're on the east coast divide the state in half. Cover the east half from top to bottom hitting as many areas as you can to see how they look. Give yourself three full days and just drive, look and sleep. Anything thats not right up your alley don't even stop.

Ohio is cool, lots of places to go. Lots of rut pressure but it's been bare when I wasn't here in the rut.

I think in the future I'll travel either last week of October or starting the third week of November.

Lesson learned for me, no regrets for sure, I'm fine tuning now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sweet success Jay, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JayFX408

Perhaps a moot question but....tossed my leaf suit jacket in the truck bed trading the deer to processor and didn't think about the blood still leaking out. Got a decent amount of blood on the jacket. Is it sufficient to just wash the jacket in my no scent detergent, or are there other steps I need to take?


----------



## jlh42581

You're fine

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Yep I'd just wash it then hang outside to air out then not worry about it. Could even hit with some scent eliminator spray.


----------



## JayFX408

My go to is wash in scent eliminator detergent, then dry with scent eliminator dryer sheets AND use the spray lol


----------



## Mathias

On way to Costco. Nice buck staying in field, probably over a doe, on airport Rd off ridge pike

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Standing I meant 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Applebag said:


> Ebard22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my season is done. Dislocated my big toe sprained my foot and have to go to the orthopedic surgeon Monday because they think i tore tendons to. Gotta wear the boot for awhile. Praying for no surgery
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear it. How did it happen?
Click to expand...

Being 30 years old still playing flag football finally caught up with me. Looks like after 13 years I'm probably done for good.


----------



## Squirrel

jlh42581 said:


> At this point I've spent at least fifteen days in Ohio and I honestly can't believe people pick this over Pa public.


I love hunting Ohio compared to PA. But I have private land in Ohio and only public spots in PA.


----------



## NEDYARB

I picked the wrong stand yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentum man

Gotta love Sunday's in Pennsylvania. Atleast I get to watch the eagles lose again.


----------



## davydtune

Too damn warm to hunt here today anyhow. Tomorrow on the other hand is looking decent at least in the AM


----------



## jlh42581

Squirrel said:


> I love hunting Ohio compared to PA. But I have private land in Ohio and only public spots in PA.


Did you say you need a hunting buddy? Could swear that's what you just said lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I have to find some time to play thread catch-up today to see who has found success and who hasn't. Count me among the latter. I have made nothing but poor choices this weekend culminating in blowing a chance at a big buck yesterday morning in NJ. Actually my choices were pretty good right up until I tried to stop him with a really loud grunt as he chased a doe by me at a flat out run. He wasn't impressed and it went down hill from there. Then really poor stand choice this a.m. back in NJ. Too much wind for where I was. Oh well. Live and learn. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Squirrel

jlh42581 said:


> Did you say you need a hunting buddy? Could swear that's what you just said lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


LOL. If it was mine I'd gladly let you. A friend owns it and really limits who he gives permission to.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...said it many times the biggest are more likely to run other buck off a doe than chase a doe around. They've bee there done that and they know their energy need to be focused on the beefing and not the chasing. The biggest buck I have seen with doe are simply walking along with her, now let another buck show up and all bets are off.
> 
> Joe


Yesterday in South Jersey I had a massive buck in a full out run after a young doe that looked scared to death of him. I heard them coming for a couple hundred yards. He was grunting the whole way. She came past my tree at 6 yards. I grabbed my bow, came to full draw as he was about 20 yards behind her and thought "I'd better grunt loud". I did . . . and instead of stopping he turned 180 degrees and dashed back the way he came. 

But he was definitely all out running after her.


----------



## Mr. October

Ebard22 said:


> Well my season is done. Dislocated my big toe sprained my foot and have to go to the orthopedic surgeon Monday because they think i tore tendons to. Gotta wear the boot for awhile. Praying for no surgery


Ugh. That sucks. I rolled my ankle 4 different times while running this summer and am hoping to get the green light to start running again tomorrow. Hoping for a quick recovery for you.


----------



## Mr. October

Looks like this weekend was the hot weekend with a lot of buck tags filled. We had a young friend get his first ever deer in the form of a great 6 point. I had my chance and blew it. We'll see what the rest of the year brings but not a lot of hunting time left for me. Could be tag soup this year. Oh well. I've gotten my share.


----------



## jlh42581

Squirrel said:


> LOL. If it was mine I'd gladly let you. A friend owns it and really limits who he gives permission to.


That's a good thing. That's how my two private Pa spots are.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mr. October said:


> Looks like this weekend was the hot weekend with a lot of buck tags filled. We had a young friend get his first ever deer in the form of a great 6 point. I had my chance and blew it. We'll see what the rest of the year brings but not a lot of hunting time left for me. Could be tag soup this year. Oh well. I've gotten my share.


I'm with ya. My schedule won't put me in the woods much in the coming weeks. Have not punched a buck tag since 2014.


----------



## OldLefty

Congrats to all who scored so far, some really good bucks down. Of course, I believe any deer with a bow is a trophy.

Took this buck in 2G Friday a.m. I'm over 65 so I take advantage of anything legal. Don't know how many years I have left.


----------



## OldLefty

Don't know why it turned pic on it's side, don't know how to correct it.


----------



## PaBone

jlh42581 said:


> I'm calling this whole trip scouting at this point. I've covered A LOT of land.
> 
> More so than anything, I've ELIMINATED a lot of land.
> 
> That southern end of the state is not my cup of tea. I could get into it with a week to narrow it down and a hand saw but it's so different from home. The mineral companies have completely raped that land. It's going to take another twenty years to come back and that's if habitat work is done. I can say with certainty I will not be back to that part. I think the publicity has a lot to do with the pressure. Those towns are dumps. Only the big property owners have nice places. You'll drive fifty miles and see two nice houses. If I were those people I would take the publicity and bank money as long as possible. I'd take out a $20,000 loan and build about four cheap cabins to rent. The hotel room I stayed in last night would be double the cost I paid most places, it was beautiful.
> 
> At this point I've spent at least fifteen days in Ohio and I honestly can't believe people pick this over Pa public. The public here is so chunked up and just flat wasteland.
> 
> I'm trying to find something to come back after the rut hype. I've always wanted to hunt the last two weeks of November and it took me this long to find something I REALLY like.
> 
> Anyone thinking they're going to dive into Ohio public and take a buck in the first two weeks of November better be filled with optimism or have done a pile of scouting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



It does take years to learn Wayne National, but it sounds like you were scouting further north were there is a lot of strip mine land. I have scouted that area and never cared for it and prefer the big forest of southern Ohio.


----------



## jlh42581

PaBone said:


> It does take years to learn Wayne National, but it sounds like you were scouting further north were there is a lot of strip mine land. I have scouted that area and never cared for it and prefer the big forest of southern Ohio.


Much further north today. I debated to go the Wayne yesterday about 3pm to see if I could figure it out with HuntStand but opted not too. Then I ran back north to the area I had picked up some buck sign. Started into the woods and the strap on my primos bow sling left loose. It just got thicker until I found myself under a pine with no where to go further unless I crawled. Then I backed out and looked for another area. Ran over to there and it was again people on top of people. Found two decent spots but they didn't work for the west wind this morning.

At that point I decided since I live pretty close to i80 I was going north and stopping at every place marked public and finally found what I was after. However, it was again guys everywhere and it was 65 degrees so I pulled the plug. I'll head back to that spot in a few weeks. Give myself time to really study maps knowing what it looks like and give it a shot.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Long night on misery mountain in the State Forest. Long story short I've been getting bored with deer hunting after hunting the same private spots for 20 yrs. and decided to try something different. This is the quintessential big woods area of PA that I bear hunt, camp, hike, bike, and backpack. I can't type well enough to describe the misery this was, but I didn't make the best shot and had to do the recovery on a laurel choked side of a steep hollow with no where to work. On my 8th sit this. I think I have a golden horse shoe in my??
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah259/adr1601/20161105_224520_zps71kjwn69.jpg
So steep I had to tie it's head to a tree so I could process.
http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah259/adr1601/20161105_213134_zpsmwqbyzb0.jpg


----------



## jacobh

Lots of good deer congrats. Well just went back to a spot I lost last year to get my climbing sticks. Well low and behold a treestand hanging from them. Well needless to say a guy has his stand 20' up with no way to get to it. I really can't believe the guts that people have. Does nobody have any courtesy anymore for other hunters things?


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> Long night on misery mountain in the State Forest. Long story short I've been getting bored with deer hunting after hunting the same private spots for 20 yrs. and decided to try something different. This is the quintessential big woods area of PA that I bear hunt, camp, hike, bike, and backpack. I can't type well enough to describe the misery this was, but I didn't make the best shot and had to do the recovery on a laurel choked side of a steep hollow with no where to work. On my 8th sit this. I think I have a golden horse shoe in my??
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah259/adr1601/20161105_224520_zps71kjwn69.jpg
> So steep I had to tie it's head to a tree so I could process.
> http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah259/adr1601/20161105_213134_zpsmwqbyzb0.jpg


Nice job! I take them out the same way. You get that on your back and think... Yep I'm going to die.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

jacobh said:


> Lots of good deer congrats. Well just went back to a spot I lost last year to get my climbing sticks. Well low and behold a treestand hanging from them. Well needless to say a guy has his stand 20' up with no way to get to it. I really can't believe the guts that people have. Does nobody have any courtesy anymore for other hunters things?


You'll see that guy posting how someone stole his sticks LOL.


----------



## jacobh

Haha exactly!!! I left his treestand it's just 20' up with no way to get to it haha


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Lots of good deer congrats. Well just went back to a spot I lost last year to get my climbing sticks. Well low and behold a treestand hanging from them. Well needless to say a guy has his stand 20' up with no way to get to it. I really can't believe the guts that people have. Does nobody have any courtesy anymore for other hunters things?


When did you lose the spot, and how long have they been there? Honestly, if you knew since the end of last season, or even March, and they've been there for 6+ months, I can't blame him. If he knows he's the only person that's supposed to be hunting the property, and some sticks have been in the tree for 6+ months, how's he supposed to know you're going to come back and get them after that long?


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> Nice job! I take them out the same way. You get that on your back and think... Yep I'm going to die.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I train a fair amount for elk hunting so it's not too bad. The big problem I have is with a big load I have the waist belt so tight it hurts my back. Getting it adjusted to the right spot is the key. I was lucky and I could drive down a woods road about 3/4 of a mile and shorten the hike to a mile. Plus the wife carried a front quarter. Thing was a tank for big woods deer.


----------



## jacobh

Lost it last season within 3 months his stand was on there so I left it go. Now I have a place to put them so now they're without my sticks. I don't pay for others to hunt sorry. To be honest I thought we'd be allowed back on that's why we left it there. Nobody is suppose to be hunting there period according to home owner




KMiha said:


> When did you lose the spot, and how long have they been there? Honestly, if you knew since the end of last season, or even March, and they've been there for 6+ months, I can't blame him. If he knows he's the only person that's supposed to be hunting the property, and some sticks have been in the tree for 6+ months, how's he supposed to know you're going to come back and get them after that long?


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Lost it last season within 3 months his stand was on there so I left it go. Now I have a place to put them so now they're without my sticks. I don't pay for others to hunt sorry. To be honest I thought we'd be allowed back on that's why we left it there. Nobody is suppose to be hunting there period according to home owner


Well, can't blame ya too much. I personally would've put a note saying I would grab them at the end of season. Just my opinion, I can't blame the guy for using them, especially this season.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I think it's ridiculous to use other people's stuff but guess that's me. Facts are I need sticks I'm not about to buy more if so have a set even though someone else is using them


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> I train a fair amount for elk hunting so it's not too bad. The big problem I have is with a big load I have the waist belt so tight it hurts my back. Getting it adjusted to the right spot is the key. I was lucky and I could drive down a woods road about 3/4 of a mile and shorten the hike to a mile. Plus the wife carried a front quarter. Thing was a tank for big woods deer.


I had the whole buck on my back this year. Did it with a doe last time and didn't think to much of it. I'll make two trips next buck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> Yea I think it's ridiculous to use other people's stuff but guess that's me. Facts are I need sticks I'm not about to buy more if so have a set even though someone else is using them


If you left a note they probably would be gone the next time you went back.

I've gotta go pull some stuff on public before rifle.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> I had the whole buck on my back this year. Did it with a doe last time and didn't think to much of it. I'll make two trips next buck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Like I said a few pages back when you got yours "the pack makes the difference". I did one last year with my EXO that was 94# with gear and it wasn't that bad. This one was very much bigger but with a Kifaru. If I had room to work I would have boned this one out. It's hard to explain but we were mostly working while standing on a deer trail worn into the side hill. It was a pain to get past one another when working around things. If it wasn't so late I would have maybe made two trips?? Prob not.


----------



## CBB

well, not sure it has been said yet but,

I sure wish I could have hunted today...


----------



## skinner2

CBB said:


> well, not sure it has been said yet but,
> 
> I sure wish I could have hunted today...


I feel the same way.


----------



## bandit69

bandit69 said:


> Heard about this guy this afternoon then my buddy texted a pic. Schuylkill county about 7 miles north of Tamaqua. That's some where around 30 miles north of Allentown. Congrats to all who have scored and good luck to those still trying.
> View attachment 5020073


I know for a fact the drop tine is true. I got this pic and he was supposed to be road killed near Middleburg. Anyone else hear or see anything. Thinking this pic has been around the internet for awhile.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

bandit69 said:


> I know for a fact the drop tine is true. I got this pic and he was supposed to be road killed near Middleburg. Anyone else hear or see anything. Thinking this pic has been around the internet for awhile.
> View attachment 5031105


You're correct. Roadkill in OH last year.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> Thanks all, hands down the best thread here.
> It's prime time for sure. Now I have new puppy time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I love that pup! I am in the market for a new lab pup in the near future. I am not sure where to look. That pup is adorable!


----------



## Hindy30

I enjoyed the recent success stories guys!

It was Sunday in PA but I found some hunting related fun to be had...

Boiling skull.









Tenderloins!!









Butchering all done.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Yea I think it's ridiculous to use other people's stuff but guess that's me. Facts are I need sticks I'm not about to buy more if so have a set even though someone else is using them


Okay, but you also invited him to use them by leaving them there for over a year. Would you rather him take them down and throw them out? I get being a little upset going in there a couple months after you lost the spot and him using them. Me personally, I would've been in there within a week to get the sticks, and anything else that was mine. At the latest, after I saw he was using them, I would've been in there the weekend after the season ended and taken them down. I guess all I am saying is I don't think its so ridiculous that he was using them considering they've been there for over a year.


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> Like I said a few pages back when you got yours "the pack makes the difference". I did one last year with my EXO that was 94# with gear and it wasn't that bad. This one was very much bigger but with a Kifaru. If I had room to work I would have boned this one out. It's hard to explain but we were mostly working while standing on a deer trail worn into the side hill. It was a pain to get past one another when working around things. If it wasn't so late I would have maybe made two trips?? Prob not.


Do you have a KUIU bag on a kifaru frame?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Ok I'll leave it at that but I'm not spending $100 for another set of sticks so he can keep using them. Need them for a new spot now


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> Do you have a KUIU bag on a kifaru frame?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes. That's my Kuifaru 6000.


----------



## Mathias

hobbs4421 said:


> I love that pup! I am in the market for a new lab pup in the near future. I am not sure where to look. That pup is adorable!


She's a Boykin spaniel, not a lab.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike717

jlh42581 said:


> I agree. I've had guys on here laugh at me many times for suggesting the biggest bucks don't chase doe's like young bucks where there's pressure. I know it does happen, we see pics, my buddies who own private see it. If you see one, in my mind there's five others who have let the doe come to them while they bed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 They sure do chase, I see it each and every yr.


----------



## Pike717

Good luck this week fellas!! Should the best week yet. ( atleast up until the 10th-11th anyway)


----------



## moparsnhuntn

Saturday morning I got a text from a friend of mine hunting down the road from me. He had seen 4 bucks by 8:15 a.m. It was really quiet where I was, but I wasn't expecting to see anything until late morning. I was hunting the edge of a bedding area. Around 8:30 I did a few grunts and this fellow came in on a string. Shot him at 10 yards and he went 30 yards and tipped over. He is an 11 point with lots of character and my second largest buck. I shot him with my elite hunter 70 lbs, easton axis tipped with a qad exodus.


----------



## riceride565

Starting all day sits tomorrow for the whole week. Pumped! North wind tomorrow has me on a "new to me" spot on a farm (2B) that I got permission on this year. Bit of a funnel on a ridge up above some hay fields. Should be a perfect travel corridor. Hoping to put up a success pic on here sometime this week! Good luck to everyone getting at it tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike717

moparsnhuntn said:


> Saturday morning I got a text from a friend of mine hunting down the road from me. He had seen 4 bucks by 8:15 a.m. It was really quiet where I was, but I wasn't expecting to see anything until late morning. I was hunting the edge of a bedding area. Around 8:30 I did a few grunts and this fellow came in on a string. Shot him at 10 yards and he went 30 yards and tipped over. He is an 11 point with lots of character and my second largest buck. I shot him with my elite hunter 70 lbs, easton axis tipped with a qad exodus.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031529
> View attachment 5031537


 Awesome PA. buck Mopar!! Congrads!


----------



## 12-Ringer

One heck of a 7-day run here in the Keystone State...didn't someone predict that last week:darkbeer:

Congrats to everyone who scored and good luck to everyone else still out and hunting hard. I have a feeling we have about 3-4 more great days left in this run. We'll have to wait and see...

I suspect there will be a few extra hunters in the woods this week election day and veterans day, lots of school's/offices closed putting a few extras in the woods.

Joe


----------



## moparsnhuntn

Thanks Pike!!! Congrats to everyone else who has scored. I'm mostly a lurker here but love this thread this time of year. I love hearing what everyone else is seeing and looking at the success photos. Saturday was my first day of vacation and I never score this early. LOL. I borrowed a friends crossbow and will be taking my 10 yo son out a couple times now, can't wait.


----------



## 138104

Congrats OldLefty! Turned the picture for you.


----------



## jlh42581

Tomorrow is an ideal moon day for all hunting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Hindy30 said:


> I enjoyed the recent success stories guys!
> 
> It was Sunday in PA but I found some hunting related fun to be had...
> 
> Boiling skull.
> 
> View attachment 5031217
> 
> 
> Tenderloins!!
> 
> View attachment 5031225
> 
> 
> Butchering all done.
> 
> View attachment 5031233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hindy and any others who have experience, I'm wanting to do a euro of my buck never boiled one before...any tips or advice? I've only ever gotten shoulder mounts but want to try something different 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

My cameras are still showing most bucks moving moving at night. I'm going to try moving a little to get closer to where they're coming from and hopefully catch them moving in light,


----------



## John D 194

SwitchbckXT said:


> Hindy and any others who have experience, I'm wanting to do a euro of my buck never boiled one before...any tips or advice? I've only ever gotten shoulder mounts but want to try something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't let the horns get in the water or they will darken up and use pipe cleaners to get in the tight areas of the sinus cavity. When done soak it in peroxide with cotton batting laying over the skull to whiten it.


----------



## Hindy30

SwitchbckXT said:


> Hindy and any others who have experience, I'm wanting to do a euro of my buck never boiled one before...any tips or advice? I've only ever gotten shoulder mounts but want to try something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I skin the skull as best I can then use a reciprocating saw starting inside the mouth under the top jaw and straight through. I try to cut away as much meat, cartilage, and skin as possible. I think the more big chunks you get off right away the faster it goes. I think some people just boil off the bottom jaw?

When you're skinning the skull, take care around the antler bases to get as much hair and skin off as possible because as already said no antlers in the water. I wrap the antler bases with plastic wrap and packing tape. I actually don't know what would happen if the antlers were in the water because I was taught not to let that happen and never did.

It's not really a boil as much as a high simmer. Too hot and you risk losing bone. Put some dish soap in the water. It's really just patience and a cycle of simmering, spraying with the hose, poking and cleaning. 

Don't wait too long. Rotting brain isn't the best smell. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLefty

Perry24, thanks much for turning the pic!


----------



## optimal_max

OldLefty said:


> Congrats to all who scored so far, some really good bucks down. Of course, I believe any deer with a bow is a trophy.
> 
> Took this buck in 2G Friday a.m. I'm over 65 so I take advantage of anything legal. Don't know how many years I have left.


Hey! I know that mug. Not just a deer-killing machine, but tough to beat on the 3-d course too. :thumbs_up
I should be posting mine up this week.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Tomorrow is an ideal moon day for all hunting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hopefully it works for an afternoon sit until dark. Can't get out of my 11 o'clock.


----------



## riceride565

moparsnhuntn said:


> Saturday morning I got a text from a friend of mine hunting down the road from me. He had seen 4 bucks by 8:15 a.m. It was really quiet where I was, but I wasn't expecting to see anything until late morning. I was hunting the edge of a bedding area. Around 8:30 I did a few grunts and this fellow came in on a string. Shot him at 10 yards and he went 30 yards and tipped over. He is an 11 point with lots of character and my second largest buck. I shot him with my elite hunter 70 lbs, easton axis tipped with a qad exodus.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031529
> View attachment 5031537


That deer is awesome! Big congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Well took advantage of my extremely limited time this season and hunted NY today (Sundays are perfect for hunting). First rattle session of the morning a 7pt came in grunting and stopped to re work some rubs and scrapes. Shot at 31yds and went 15yds

Have tomorrow to hunt in PA then done for the year most likely with the baby on the way. Glad the good Lord brought a deer along and I was able to get at least one down with the bow. First buck I actually saw in the stand all season although I've been limited to just 7 days


























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys on the recent success. Some nice deer!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Hopefully it works for an afternoon sit until dark. Can't get out of my 11 o'clock.


I think we're waiting on you for a keg... No pressure 

Jk I think there's others

In all seriousness the weeks not over and I've never seen a year like it. If you guys wanna have a keg I'll buy one. I think we should wait for summer when we can camp or something and not drive. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Perry24 said:


> Congrats OldLefty! Turned the picture for you.


Congrats Oldlefty, Nice deer. You don't look that old


----------



## arrowflinger73

In the stand while it was still dark had 2 deer move through and wasn't able to tell what they were but pretty sure first one was a doe could hear her letting ou a few bleats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Tomorrow is an ideal moon day for all hunting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Stupid job. I wouldn't go there at all if it weren't for the paycheck.


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I'm with ya. My schedule won't put me in the woods much in the coming weeks. Have not punched a buck tag since 2014.


I can't complain too much. I've had about a 4-5 year run of filled buck tags including multiple states. And the year isn't over yet. You never know.


----------



## Matt Musto

Wow, too many guys to congratulate. I had my kids all weekend and I was pretty bummed that i could not hunt. Next weekend is not looking good either. I feel selfish saying it but my kids sports is ruining hunting for me and I'm really starting to dislike the sports they are involved in. They have no interest in hunting. I've been seeing deer when I get out but not what I want to shoot in range. I feel like my hunts are rushed, I always feel like I've picked the wrong setup and I have no confidence. I feel like I need a break even though I've hardly "hunted". Sorry for the vent just having a wicked bad year. 

Congrats again to all who are having great years!


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> I think we're waiting on you for a keg... No pressure
> 
> Jk I think there's others
> 
> In all seriousness the weeks not over and I've never seen a year like it. If you guys wanna have a keg I'll buy one. I think we should wait for summer when we can camp or something and not drive.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'll see what I can do...

I'm not worried about the time left on the season. I have the 11/7 magic on my side. Going for three years in a row this afternoon on this date, but going to a new spot because of the wind. Conditions look like they should all come together for a decent site. Just need to not find a zoo of pressure on the public spot I'm where I'm going.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I'll see what I can do...
> 
> I'm not worried about the time left on the season. I have the 11/7 magic on my side. Going for three years in a row this afternoon on this date, but going to a new spot because of the wind. Conditions look like they should all come together for a decent site. Just need to not find a zoo of pressure on the public spot I'm where I'm going.


The new public?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Mr. October said:


> Stupid job. I wouldn't go there at all if it weren't for the paycheck.


Need to figure out a way to marry the two. I've been trying for years.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> Wow, too many guys to congratulate. I had my kids all weekend and I was pretty bummed that i could not hunt. Next weekend is not looking good either. I feel selfish saying it but my kids sports is ruining hunting for me and I'm really starting to dislike the sports they are involved in. They have no interest in hunting. I've been seeing deer when I get out but not what I want to shoot in range. I feel like my hunts are rushed, I always feel like I've picked the wrong setup and I have no confidence. I feel like I need a break even though I've hardly "hunted". Sorry for the vent just having a wicked bad year.
> 
> Congrats again to all who are having great years!


You'll get one, my whole life feels rushed most days. Try what I did, I simply don't have the time to sit in the woods non stop. Watch for those perfect conditions and go those days.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt just remember they're only young once. You'll look back and wish u were still watching them play before u know it!! Hang in there you'll get yours



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1096634961]Wow, too many guys to congratulate. I had my kids all weekend and I was pretty bummed that i could not hunt. Next weekend is not looking good either. I feel selfish saying it but my kids sports is ruining hunting for me and I'm really starting to dislike the sports they are involved in. They have no interest in hunting. I've been seeing deer when I get out but not what I want to shoot in range. I feel like my hunts are rushed, I always feel like I've picked the wrong setup and I have no confidence. I feel like I need a break even though I've hardly "hunted". Sorry for the vent just having a wicked bad year. 

Congrats again to all who are having great years![/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> You'll get one, my whole life feels rushed most days. Try what I did, I simply don't have the time to sit in the woods non stop. Watch for those perfect conditions and go those days.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's how I've been hunting for the last 15 years. :smile: The problem is when I have free time to go the conditions have been horrible to less than favorable. If i did wait for perfect conditions and free time to align, I would have gone only once so far. My kids are at the age where most of our free time is spent with them. Looks to be perfect on Wednesday, work is going to get in the way of that. I see maybe 2 more days the entire season I can get out on a Saturday. I'm talking until end of late bow. I'm basically done.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> The new public?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The larger of the two maps we discussed. Wind is no good today in my local sweet spot. That other place has a perfect stand location for a north wind. Access from the south. Deer likely moving from west to east or south toward me with the wind over their backs. Going in blind otherwise, but it's Nov 7th with good conditions. Anything can happen. 



Matt Musto said:


> That's how I've been hunting for the last 15 years. :smile: The problem is when I have free time to go the conditions have been horrible to less than favorable. If i did wait for perfect conditions and free time to align, I would have gone only once so far. My kids are at the age where most of our free time is spent with them. Looks to be perfect on Wednesday, work is going to get in the way of that. I see maybe 2 more days the entire season I can get out on a Saturday. I'm talking until end of late bow. I'm basically done.


Sounds like like you need a few more stand locations for various conditions to give you options no matter the wind direction.


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> That's how I've been hunting for the last 15 years. [emoji2] The problem is when I have free time to go the conditions have been horrible to less than favorable. If i did wait for perfect conditions and free time to align, I would have gone only once so far. My kids are at the age where most of our free time is spent with them. Looks to be perfect on Wednesday, work is going to get in the way of that. I see maybe 2 more days the entire season I can get out on a Saturday. I'm talking until end of late bow. I'm basically done.


Us working men need Sunday. That's why I've been such a big voice for it. The season is way too short when you work full time and have kids.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Matt just remember they're only young once. You'll look back and wish u were still watching them play before u know it!! Hang in there you'll get yours
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Matt Musto;1096634961]Wow, too many guys to congratulate. I had my kids all weekend and I was pretty bummed that i could not hunt. Next weekend is not looking good either. I feel selfish saying it but my kids sports is ruining hunting for me and I'm really starting to dislike the sports they are involved in. They have no interest in hunting. I've been seeing deer when I get out but not what I want to shoot in range. I feel like my hunts are rushed, I always feel like I've picked the wrong setup and I have no confidence. I feel like I need a break even though I've hardly "hunted". Sorry for the vent just having a wicked bad year.
> 
> Congrats again to all who are having great years!


[/QUOTE]

We'll see lol. Sorry about you losing that buck. Keep an eye out for buzzards in the next few days. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## riceride565

Beautiful morning so far in 2B. Had this 8pt (110/115) at 25 but I'm trying to hold out. I have a few great ones in here on camera. Hopefully he's a sign of things to come today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

jlh42581 said:


> Us working men need Sunday. That's why I've been such a big voice for it. The season is way too short when you work full time and have kids.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


So true. I'm the same with kids, work and travel distance to my spots I go when I can and adjust location as best as possible for the wind. Also think it would help get kids out more as they are so busy during the week and Saturdays with activities and sports.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks brother appreciate it. Hang in there no doubt you'll get your chance. Started out tough this year for u so hopefully the man upstairs will treat u to something good



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1096637457][/QUOTE]

We'll see lol. Sorry about you losing that buck. Keep an eye out for buzzards in the next few days. Good luck the rest of the way.[/QUOTE]


----------



## skinner2

I had some chasing under me this morning but only by dink bucks. I had one cruise through while it was still dark which I believe was a buck. It's been quiet for the last hour or so. I can hang out about another hour or so before I have to get down.


----------



## Pike717

Matt Musto said:


> That's how I've been hunting for the last 15 years. :smile: The problem is when I have free time to go the conditions have been horrible to less than favorable. If i did wait for perfect conditions and free time to align, I would have gone only once so far. My kids are at the age where most of our free time is spent with them. Looks to be perfect on Wednesday, work is going to get in the way of that. I see maybe 2 more days the entire season I can get out on a Saturday. I'm talking until end of late bow. I'm basically done.


I only get to climb a tree 10-12 days per yr but luckily my addiction to shed hunting/winter scouting and trail cams ( I have 30 of them) help me be able to harvest atleast one good buck during those 10-12 days.


----------



## Applebag

TauntoHawk said:


> Well took advantage of my extremely limited time this season and hunted NY today (Sundays are perfect for hunting). First rattle session of the morning a 7pt came in grunting and stopped to re work some rubs and scrapes. Shot at 31yds and went 15yds
> 
> Have tomorrow to hunt in PA then done for the year most likely with the baby on the way. Glad the good Lord brought a deer along and I was able to get at least one down with the bow. First buck I actually saw in the stand all season although I've been limited to just 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dude! Awesome buck. Congrats!


----------



## KMiha

Went out this morning. Pretty slow. Had four does come in and bed in front of me about 50 yards away. 30 min later a small six point came in and started chasing them around for a while. That was it. 

Good luck to anyone going out this evening. I won't be able to


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> Us working men need Sunday. That's why I've been such a big voice for it. The season is way too short when you work full time and have kids.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Amen!


----------



## vonfoust

At some point I plan on hunting Sundays for archery. I say it every year, and every year get my wife prepared for me to be spending time in court as I would take it as far as reasonably possible. I have seen another state where a hunter called the GC and told them he was going hunting on a Sunday. They met him at the spot, cited him and he won. 

Right now I just can't look my kids in the eye and tell them they need to follow my rules no matter how stupid they think the rules are but I'm not going to follow rules. (Not to mention that my wife wants to see me at some point during the weekend so I can mow grass:angel


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> At some point I plan on hunting Sundays for archery. I say it every year, and every year get my wife prepared for me to be spending time in court as I would take it as far as reasonably possible. I have seen another state where a hunter called the GC and told them he was going hunting on a Sunday. They met him at the spot, cited him and he won.
> 
> Right now I just can't look my kids in the eye and tell them they need to follow my rules no matter how stupid they think the rules are but I'm not going to follow rules. (Not to mention that my wife wants to see me at some point during the weekend so I can mow grass:angel


That's risky. I see your point, but PA shares reciprocity with a the majority of states, particularly those out west. You could jeopardize future elk hunts.


----------



## riceride565

Anyone here ever do any hunting in the Forbes State Forest area around Hidden Valley/Seven Springs? I'm assuming it gets a ton of pressure opening week of rifle but I might give it a try this year anyway (if I'm not tagged out or if my MD buddy wants to give it a shot). Any info would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdj8686

When the moon aligns overhead and under foot.....What does that mean?


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> That's risky. I see your point, but PA shares reciprocity with a the majority of states, particularly those out west. You could jeopardize future elk hunts.


Ooo, yeah. I can still threaten though:darkbeer:


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Great deer Matt. What did he score?


----------



## Squirrel

Completely dead in Forbes in SW PA. It was a nice33 degree frosty morning, but the only thing moving were chipmunks and squirrels. I stayed in the tree as long as my back would allow but climbed down at 11:00. Talked to another guy at the end of the dirt road and he said it was the same where he was.


----------



## Billy H

You guys with the young kids. Your gonna miss going to watch your kids play. Enjoy it while it's there. I used to feel the same way, always thought I was missing out. Come to find out when my time became my own again there was still plenty of hunting to be done. I will say my oldest always showed interest in hunting and fishing. Those years were spent getting him on game. Had to keep it interesting for him.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hunting big timber in 3c today, rattled in 3 bucks. Of course the 4pt followed the script and cams by perfect the 2 8pts both circled and caught my wind moments before hitting any shooting lanes. One was a 3.5yr old and the other was a good bit smaller but being honest I would have taken either and been stoked. I had to slip out at 11 to check on work stuff but I try and be back in the same tree by 1:30. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> That's how I've been hunting for the last 15 years. :smile: The problem is when I have free time to go the conditions have been horrible to less than favorable. If i did wait for perfect conditions and free time to align, I would have gone only once so far. My kids are at the age where most of our free time is spent with them. Looks to be perfect on Wednesday, work is going to get in the way of that. I see maybe 2 more days the entire season I can get out on a Saturday. I'm talking until end of late bow. I'm basically done.


Same here Matt.I don't hunt until my son is done and I get very little time any way.I only care about his season though so it doesn't matter.I planned on hunting all day Saturday but A BUDDY OF MINE CAME UP FROM Johnstown TO HUNT.I put him in a stand I was saving for this week that hasn't been hunted out of.He saw deer all morning and made what he thought was a marginal hit on a doe.We gave her some time but the shot ended up being good and we found her about 75 yards away.Unfortunately she ran strait down hill into a steep ravine and it took us several hours to get her out.That shot most of my day so I decided to hit another spot a few miles away that I hadn't hunted yet.Just before I was getting ready to climb down,I heard a group coming my way and shot a big doe at the last minute of legal shooting light.I was about a mile from my truck so I just gutted her and came back the next day with my son.Yesterday,I pulled my shoulder loading hay so my archery season season may be over.I think I'll be ok by the weekend but I had time planned this week to go and it may not happen now.That's how it goes most of the time.


----------



## NEDYARB

Question. I had a doe get bred by a six point, only to get taken by a little 8 point. Since she left, 3 bucks have come right to her bed. How long will that spot attract bucks? Couple hours? Or longer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> I generally won't shoot a doe the last week and a half unless I'm already tagless and it would have to be the right time.I have all rifle season and the late season to concentrate on killing does.My kid put three in the freezer so far so I'm in no desperate need for venison.Otherwise the amount of doe I actually see has no bearing on whether I'd kill one or not.


Interesting.


----------



## PaHick

I can't add anything. I'm glad you guys post up as I enjoy looking through. 

Hunting state(public) land in south central in cwd area is about as rough as I have ever seen it in all my years hunting. The numbers are just low. it gets so frustrating. Maybe I'm just not a very good hunter after all these years. I know I sure do put the time in though. Way more than most.


----------



## dougell

What's interesting about that?I said I wouldn't shoot a doe the last week unless it was the right time.I won't shoot a doe first thing in the morning but at last light,when I have have no chance at killing a buck,I'll take a doe.I also never base the number of deer I see during archery on how many are actually out there.We have a ton of acorns this year and the deer don't have to move to feed.They can lay in laurel or clearcuts all day and never leave to feed.Last year I saw 14 deer all of archery season because they didn't have to move.I hunted many of those same places during rifle season and flintlock season and saw up to 40 a day.I also don't lay off the does based on how many I see.I look at what preferred species are growing and how much the deer are impacting them aND HOW MUCH THEY'RE IMPACTING THE NON-PREFERRED SPECIES.If there's little preferred species growing and the deer are hitting the non-preferred stuff,like beech for examples,there's too many deer.regardless of how many are there.I'll kill every doe I can get a tag for in those instances because there's no point in adding more deer to poor habitat.The only way to increase the carrying capacity in those instances is to take the herd below the carrying capacity so the habitat can recover.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> Us working men need Sunday. That's why I've been such a big voice for it. The season is way too short when you work full time and have kids.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I think 5 of my 6 NY bucks were all taken on Sundays when I was only up for the weekend. I'd love to see them come to PA so I wouldn't have to drive to NY to maximize weekends


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> What's interesting about that?I said I wouldn't shoot a doe the last week unless it was the right time.I won't shoot a doe first thing in the morning but at last light,when I have have no chance at killing a buck,I'll take a doe.I also never base the number of deer I see during archery on how many are actually out there.We have a ton of acorns this year and the deer don't have to move to feed.They can lay in laurel or clearcuts all day and never leave to feed.Last year I saw 14 deer all of archery season because they didn't have to move.I hunted many of those same places during rifle season and flintlock season and saw up to 40 a day.I also don't lay off the does based on how many I see.I look at what preferred species are growing and how much the deer are impacting them aND HOW MUCH THEY'RE IMPACTING THE NON-PREFERRED SPECIES.If there's little preferred species growing and the deer are hitting the non-preferred stuff,like beech for examples,there's too many deer.regardless of how many are there.I'll kill every doe I can get a tag for in those instances because there's no point in adding more deer to poor habitat.The only way to increase the carrying capacity in those instances is to take the herd below the carrying capacity so the habitat can recover.


 Come on Dougy ,,, its because your buddy one upped ya. 

Congrats to the additional hunters getting it done.


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> At some point I plan on hunting Sundays for archery. I say it every year, and every year get my wife prepared for me to be spending time in court as I would take it as far as reasonably possible. I have seen another state where a hunter called the GC and told them he was going hunting on a Sunday. They met him at the spot, cited him and he won.
> 
> Right now I just can't look my kids in the eye and tell them they need to follow my rules no matter how stupid they think the rules are but I'm not going to follow rules. (Not to mention that my wife wants to see me at some point during the weekend so I can mow grass:angel





fap1800 said:


> That's risky. I see your point, but PA shares reciprocity with a the majority of states, particularly those out west. You could jeopardize future elk hunts.


Right now PA has reciprocity with 44 states. Pretty soon 48 states will all share reciprocity. It will be every state except Nebraska and NJ.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Come on Dougy ,,, its because your buddy one upped ya.
> 
> Congrats to the additional hunters getting it done.


What are you talking about?Who one upped me?


----------



## jtkratzer

Done with work for the day. Heading home to change and get in the woods.


----------



## PaHick

I shoot doe when I get the chance. Last year a 6 chased 2 doe to me during the rut. The buck verred off and I went instantly to the doe to try to take one. I'm could care less about that buck and would. It have not passed up the opportunity at the doe for hopes the buck would come by. That's way I have to because of the little opportunities I get each season. Have to make it count what given on public land hunting. So I can understand why a guy would shoot a doe during the rut. For me it's a no brainer... eother take the opportunity given or possibly go empty handed. 
Some just have different priorities than others, you have to respect each other's goals or limits. You have to remember some of us don't see many deer and are just happy to even see a doe.


----------



## Squirrel

jlh42581 said:


> Us working men need Sunday. That's why I've been such a big voice for it. The season is way too short when you work full time and have kids.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It doesn't even take kids to have a short season. When you work full time & travel for work which means you often end up traveling on Saturdays, without Sundays to hunt the season seems plenty short. I cant believe it's the last week already, feels like it just started. It is why I hunt Ohio, as I've said, so I can hunt Sundays and get extra time in the woods.


----------



## PAbigbear

After an extremely slow week one finally decided to come within shooting range. What a beautiful, cool, crisp, calm morning. 2G State Forest.


----------



## dougell

Great buck bigbear.


----------



## KMiha

That is a great buck PABigbear. Congrats!!


----------



## riceride565

PAbigbear said:


> After an extremely slow week one finally decided to come within shooting range. What a beautiful, cool, crisp, calm morning. 2G State Forest.


Great buck! Big congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

PAbigbear said:


> After an extremely slow week one finally decided to come within shooting range. What a beautiful, cool, crisp, calm morning. 2G State Forest.


Great buck Bigbear


----------



## r2kauffman

Wow congrats bigbear. Great buck!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Excellent buck PAbigbear. Very wide.


----------



## hobbs4421

Mathias said:


> She's a Boykin spaniel, not a lab.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying, nice looking pup!


----------



## nicko

Great buck PAbigbear. Congrats!

I'll echo what others have said here about our kids. Even though our son has no interest in hunting, he's 13 and my wife and I see all the changes that come with him getting older. He's less interested in spending time with us and he's got activities that don't do anything to encourage time in the outdoors. And I just know the next 4.5 years are going to go by faster than we realize and that he'll be heading off to college in the blink of an eye and the house will seem empty without him here.

Even it isn't hunting related, enjoy the time you spend with your kids because they'll grow up and be out of house too soon.


----------



## EXsystem

nicko said:


> Touchdown!!!


Congrats Nicko!


----------



## jtkratzer

First public ground sit this year. Dang it's thick. Nothing but squirrels so far. Saw three tree stands on the way in. Two ladders, one on an adjacent private property and a climber left unsecured by a very trusting individual at the bottom of a tree.


----------



## EXsystem

*Role call!*

First I like to say congrats to all who have connected, some nice bone hitting the ground. Good luck to those still hunting should be a great with the droping temps.

Saturday November 5th was a good day for me too. This buck gave me a shot I could not pass on at 15 yards and 4:30 in the afternoon. Some serious arm stretching here, but I will take this shot any day.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats EXsystem!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another one down congrats Ex!!


Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats EX and Big Bear.


----------



## jlh42581

PaHick said:


> I shoot doe when I get the chance. Last year a 6 chased 2 doe to me during the rut. The buck verred off and I went instantly to the doe to try to take one. I'm could care less about that buck and would. It have not passed up the opportunity at the doe for hopes the buck would come by. That's way I have to because of the little opportunities I get each season. Have to make it count what given on public land hunting. So I can understand why a guy would shoot a doe during the rut. For me it's a no brainer... eother take the opportunity given or possibly go empty handed.
> Some just have different priorities than others, you have to respect each other's goals or limits. You have to remember some of us don't see many deer and are just happy to even see a doe.


Buddy you don't need to justify your actions. You shoot whatever you want. I think most of us just prefer everyone does so within reason. That means don't fill ten doe tags. There's been many many years I never saw a buck I'd shoot. Many that were legal but I don't have too. Financially, were ok. If you need to shoot two doe's or a small legal buck you do so without care.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> First public ground sit this year. Dang it's thick. Nothing but squirrels so far. Saw three tree stands on the way in. Two ladders, one on an adjacent private property and a climber left unsecured by a very trusting individual at the bottom of a tree.


Hour of power, stay sharp

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Hour of power, stay sharp
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


About out of light at this point. Heard several gun shots and voices that were either hunters or dog walkers (heard barking) coming from the nature trail. Small game is open and this place gets stocked with pheasants.


----------



## jlh42581

Grilling a back strap for dinner.

I'm going to tell you another thing I've done to get on deer. If you disagree, so be it.

Many times I've stayed in a stand for a good twenty minutes after I can't shoot. Too many times to count deer showed up or I could hear them moving to key me in on how I was off. Allowing me in the future to move closer to the beds to get daylight shots. Sometimes I never used that info till the next year. I'd come out to leave and I'd not see another car. Guys are leaving way before it's dark dark and missing out on info.

I am going to hunt end of the week. I went grocery shopping so my wife didn't need too. Also gave my truck a light cleanup. I still need to blow more leaves and paint but I'm definitely going out end of the week. I plan to scout, run some cams possibly and pull two stands.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> About out of light at this point. Heard several gun shots and voices that were either hunters or dog walkers (heard barking) coming from the nature trail. Small game is open and this place gets stocked with pheasants.


Might not be good till late season.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Might not be good till late season.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I like to stay late not only for that info, he got be less obvious to spook deer when it's easier to see before dark. Stumbled across another ladder stand on the way out. Spotted it with the headlamp as I just happened to walk by it. Marked them all on a map. I'll send you a picture to show you how crowded this area is. No one was in any of them.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> I like to stay late not only for that info, he got be less obvious to spook deer when it's easier to see before dark. Stumbled across another ladder stand on the way out. Spotted it with the headlamp as I just happened to walk by it. Marked them all on a map. I'll send you a picture to show you how crowded this area is. No one was in any of them.


Good lord! Maybe gun pressure?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Just got off the phone with my dad a few minutes ago. The owner of one of the places we have permission at, that we actually haven't hunted in two years, called my dad and asked him if he could come and get a dead deer out of their one horse pastures. I'm sure some of you guessed it already. Yup, a poached deer. My dad said antlers were cut off, and had 5-6" bases, and probably weight around 200#s. Also said it was probably some sort of rifle, as the one side was practically blown out and when he flipped it over he could fit his finger inside the hole, and it definitely wasn't a broadhead wound. Told the owner he wasn't going to touch it, and he called the PGC and they said they would give his number to the game warden. Hopefully they go get the deer so these owners don't have a dead deer laying in their pasture for too long. 

I may know what deer it was. Before the season I cruise around the areas we have permission to hunt at and see what may be in the area that we won't get on camera. About a mile away in another field, one that usually has 20-30 deer in it every night before the season, there was a pig of a nine point, at least 22" wide and would easily break 150". Think that could be the one they poached last night. Shame, absolute shame.


----------



## rogersb

5 doe and a button buck after work. Going to take off work on Friday to get the most of the last couple days but would like to get it done either tomorrow or Thursday and not use another day.


----------



## B-RadZ

Ive seen less deer this year than ever in my life. I also never saw a coyote in the woods before this season .... hmmm


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Good lord! Maybe gun pressure?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing, some early set ups for rifle or the early muzzleloader, but one was close to the field edge/inside corner. It was the only stand in an area with a decent amount of options for a bow shot. The rest were in pretty thick stuff that I had to crouch and duck under. Definitely tall enough to be an issue to shoot during archery season. No idea how anyone could get into any of those stands even remotely quietly.


----------



## PaBone

Congrats Bigbear and EXsystem, A couple great buck there.


----------



## manowar669

Had an hour and a half after work in stand. Kicked up a doe and youngster walking in, that was it. Public land, 5B

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

I am hoping to get it done this week. I can only get out a few hours each morning before work. I have been seeing lots of doe but so far just little bucks with them. I am hoping that changes soon and that I am in the right stand when it does.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats bigBear and EX!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I'm hitting a property in Bucks Co in the morning. Some doe management for the owner is hope....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Heading out in 2B, all day sit in, historically, my most productive spot for good bucks. Wind forecast is solid. Looking forward to a nice day in the woods!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

On stand hope the morning is good to everyone 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaHick

It's nice and frosty here this morning 
Good luck guys. Wish it stayed cool like this throughout the day.


----------



## PaHick

jtkratzer said:


> I was thinking the same thing, some early set ups for rifle or the early muzzleloader, but one was close to the field edge/inside corner. It was the only stand in an area with a decent amount of options for a bow shot. The rest were in pretty thick stuff that I had to crouch and duck under. Definitely tall enough to be an issue to shoot during archery season. No idea how anyone could get into any of those stands even remotely quietly.


Many of our areas are like that. Lots of ladder stands. I actually don't see as many guys during archery anymore. Quitting maybe? But come rifle it's crawling with guys. It's unbelievable! If it crosses through the public ground. It's getting shot at. We have cwd so you can shoot does the first week of rifle with your dma2 tags. (Diesease management area)


----------



## jtkratzer

riceride565 said:


> Heading out in 2B, all day sit in, historically, my most productive spot for good bucks. Wind forecast is solid. Looking forward to a nice day in the woods!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. I'll be out after get caught up on some admin work this morning.


----------



## Squirrel

riceride565 said:


> Heading out in 2B, all day sit in, historically, my most productive spot for good bucks. Wind forecast is solid. Looking forward to a nice day in the woods!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, make sure you save time to vote  .


----------



## fap1800

It's quite brisk this morning. Hoping for a little action before I have to head to work. Good luck out there!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Movement is so different this time of year. I typically see 2 dozen doe here every morning. He's it thus far...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

Came across this rub on Sunday, and theater were two more in equally sized trees behind it. It hast to be the largest tree I've ever seen rubbed, thought it was cool to share.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zsco77yz

zsco77yz said:


> Came across this rub on Sunday, and theater were two more in equally sized trees behind it. It hast to be the largest tree I've ever seen rubbed, thought it was cool to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There* and has* 

Spelling is hard lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

zsco77yz said:


> Came across this rub on Sunday, and theater were two more in equally sized trees behind it. It hast to be the largest tree I've ever seen rubbed, thought it was cool to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Squirrel said:


> Good luck, make sure you save time to vote  .


My polling place is open till 8 so I'm in good shape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Yearling spike just cruised through that's it so far

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune

Well good luck on the rest of season folks  I'm headed for the mountains and wont be back till Sunday


----------



## Matt Musto

Well I'm am going to be sick tomorrow. Looks like chance of rain most of the day. Hopefully it is light rain. Gonna sit all day. Saturday is looking great, hope they are not going into lock down by then.


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Need to figure out a way to marry the two. I've been trying for years.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm hoping to get out of the rat race in a few more years. I might not be able to retire altogether in 4-5 years but I can at least step down to something basic with health benefits. Then it doesn't matter where I live and I can move to a State with perhaps a bit more hunting opportunity aside from one day a week.


----------



## jtkratzer

Matt Musto said:


> Well I'm am going to be sick tomorrow. Looks like chance of rain most of the day. Hopefully it is light rain. Gonna sit all day. Saturday is looking great, hope they are not going into lock down by then.


If it doesn't happen before Saturday, I have two spots in mind. Might split the day because they're small properties that are only used as travel routes. Not interested in going in somewhere new like I did yesterday with no idea of other hunter pressure or what the lay of the land looks like. 

Might spend most of Sunday walking key terrain areas on two public spots for gun and late season.


----------



## arrowflinger73

These 60° midday Temps really suck

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck to everybody who is at it today.


----------



## arrowflinger73

pulled a card yesterday on the 5th had this decent buck at a scrape left side busted off 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

arrowflinger73 said:


> These 60° midday Temps really suck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I gotta think it makes for stronger movement in the morning. But I do agree.

I'm back at work today. 700 emails just to get going. My job is high stress but it does have some perks.

Man was it cold. Truck read 30 here this morning. Any remaining leaves looked like a wet noodle.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Had a 105" 8pt all over a doe about an hour ago. He was really tending her. Continuous grunts sounded like a dirt bike. There where a few times where he went into an all out roar, usually followed by a 5 yard or so run to keep the doe in place.
Had a little 5 come through as well paying all the commotion no real attention. They are up above me in the bedding area for now. Hope it's a sign if things to come this aft and hopefully he brings his grandpa! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

fap1800 said:


> It's quite brisk this morning. Hoping for a little action before I have to head to work. Good luck out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful looking hollow


----------



## riceride565

7pt just came in and ate the apple core I dropped. Feel like I'm gonna get a ticket for baiting! 
Side note: it happened to be in the area below my stand where I have been peeing all morning. Certainly didn't phase him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

River420Bottom said:


> Beautiful looking hollow


It's been a few years since it has produced, but I certainly enjoy sitting it. I heard a snort this morning from behind me. Turns out the neighbor shot a nice mature 8 dogging a doe. I think I have pics of him with his head in an overhang tending a scrape. Kid said it was a mature, big bellied buck. Not sure on the recovery though. Good blood, but last I saw before having to go to work the buck went about 800 yards. Hopefully he's found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Good luck to everyone going out this evening. I plan on being in the stand by 2


----------



## nicko

riceride565 said:


> 7pt just came in and ate the apple core I dropped. Feel like I'm gonna get a ticket for baiting!
> Side note: it happened to be in the area below my stand where I have been peeing all morning. Certainly didn't phase him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should combine all that, bottle it up, and sell it. "Buck Tonic"


----------



## B-RadZ

jtkratzer said:


>


dammit where's the like button? AHHHHH wrong site.


----------



## Mathias

A friend killed this study in 5D.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU Joe

That's a great 5D deer. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## PSU Joe

Hope that's an omen I am going to sit in a VERY tight suburban spot tonight. Homeowner said a monster was in their yard last night.


----------



## jacobh

I'm headed out tonight but won't get in til like 4 I hope that's not too late


----------



## Billy H

Managed to get in a stand this afternoon. In till dark. Sitting here in my early season lightweight stuff.


----------



## zsco77yz

Mathias said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wow congrats to him! That's what I dream comes walking through everytime I get in the stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck guys.
Billy I hope you stick one.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Yeah that will get you cranked up

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Good luck guys.
> Billy I hope you stick one.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Thanks Matt, Lord knows I'm trying. Up to my arse in small bucks this year so far.


----------



## jtkratzer

Two bald eagles just flew through low and fast and made every squirrel poop themselves. Closest I've ever been to one outside of a zoo.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another good one bites the dust...

Joe


----------



## riceride565

Great day thus far. 5 different Buck. 8pt (105 ish), 5pt, 7pt, (10pt -1.5yo, gonna be great if he can make it a few more years), and my first shooter of the year, a giant 130+ 8pt. He's a hoss, came through at 12:45 at 60, hopefully he comes back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

jtkratzer said:


> Two bald eagles just flew through low and fast and made every squirrel poop themselves. Closest I've ever been to one outside of a zoo.


Awesome sight, isn't it!?
We had a pair overhead and low while walking the Perkiomen Trail a couple mornings ago.


----------



## fap1800

fap1800 said:


> It's been a few years since it has produced, but I certainly enjoy sitting it. I heard a snort this morning from behind me. Turns out the neighbor shot a nice mature 8 dogging a doe. I think I have pics of him with his head in an overhang tending a scrape. Kid said it was a mature, big bellied buck. Not sure on the recovery though. Good blood, but last I saw before having to go to work the buck went about 800 yards. Hopefully he's found.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just found out they recovered the buck. Pretty sure it's the one I have pics of too. I'm glad they were able to locate him because he went quite far. Usually those stories have bad endings.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well my hunts over for tonight a guy comes walking in on private property taking his dog for a walk I confronted him and his dog ****s at the base of my tree 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

arrowflinger73 said:


> Well my hunts over for tonight a guy comes walking in on private property taking his dog for a walk I confronted him and his dog ****s at the base of my tree
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'd have made him take it out of principle

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Skunk tonight.


----------



## Applebag

Very cold night with a big change in wind direction and lots of sun tomorrow. The morning should be pretty good. Good luck to anyone going out!


----------



## jacobh

Well guys after I lost that one Friday I got this guy tonight... another goofy horn and I'm a happy man!!! 1st deer with my evolve it worked flawless this time. 20 yd shot he only ran 5 yds


----------



## jacobh




----------



## Applebag

FANTASTIC! Nice job Scott!!!


----------



## jacobh

Thanks brother appreciate it!!!


----------



## jtkratzer

Interesting sit tonight. Went back to a tree close to where I killed two deer from a blind in '14 and '15. Dropped the range finder after it slipped off the hook and shortly after that, gravity took the phone to the ground. Saw 20+ deer from the stand. Lost count. All does and youngins. Bumped a young and likely not legal buck on the way in. Right when all the smokin hot ladies were out putting out the vibe, dudes on the neighboring property were yacking and spooked the deer. They all ran back up the hill to the bedding area where I was hoping a buck would follow the deer-womenfolk. Had a fox come in and sniff my phone at the base of the tree and a small doe go right under me after dark.


----------



## nicko

Yeah!!!! Congrats Scott! Maybe he had an injury on the opposite side last year. Either way, a unique deer.

When's that keg getting tapped?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another PA buck bites the dust...congrats Scott...

Neighbor shot a small 7-point tonight as well...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Congrats scott


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Congrats scott


Billy, your signature line is a good description for the PA thread this year. Whack'n n stack'n!!


----------



## Mathias

Well done Scott!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys pics make his body look smaller then he was. Came into grunting


----------



## River420Bottom

Great buck man, love the character


----------



## jtkratzer

You all using blind calling or waiting until you see them but out of range to start calling?


----------



## skinner2

Congrats Scott.


----------



## jacobh

I was blind calling when he came in he was grunting his head off at me. I got a koble call from Mike and that call is amazing




jtkratzer said:


> You all using blind calling or waiting until you see them but out of range to start calling?


----------



## rogersb

I climbed a tree and started ranging a few trees. Before I can sit down I have does coming in. They lasted until around 4:45 when a spike came in chased them away. 15 minutes later another spike came in and roughed up a tree and just treated the whole area like it was his.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Yeah!!!! Congrats Scott! Maybe he had an injury on the opposite side last year. Either way, a unique deer.
> 
> When's that keg getting tapped?


Told you I was buying, we just need a location. Think we should wait till summer unless someone has a massive camp. Im not down with getting anyone hurt or in trouble.

If we act soon we could probably rent an entire camp ground at raystown next summer. You can booze there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentum man

Still waiting here in 2g for the rut to kick off. Had 4 does take a nap under my stand for 2 hours before just going to eat and leave. Not one single buck but tons of sign. Hopefully it kicks off here soon.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> I was blind calling when he came in he was grunting his head off at me. I got a koble call from Mike and that call is amazing


Interesting. I have a pair of grunt tubes, but haven't figured out anything effective with them yet. I think part of the problem I have with any calls/rattling sequences is there are so many does around, I'm not sure the competition amongst the bucks is high enough to create a competitive atmosphere. I saw one young buck today and at least 20 does/fawns.


----------



## jtkratzer

Momentum man said:


> Still waiting here in 2g for the rut to kick off. Had 4 does take a nap under my stand for 2 hours before just going to eat and leave. Not one single buck but tons of sign. Hopefully it kicks off here soon.


I figured with the number of does I saw tonight, I expected to see at least a few horndog young bucks being obnoxious with them. Got a couple sits left. Likely taking tomorrow off from a stand with the rain and working too late for an effective sit.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I haven't seen many does this year. Don't overthink it either people say grunt 3 times and stop. Facts are bucks grunt nonstop sometimes. I grunted probably a dozen in a half times in a row all different lengths. Drove him nuts!! Have fun with it. I had a lot of calls this call is by far the most realistic sounding



QUOTE=jtkratzer;1096709897]Interesting. I have a pair of grunt tubes, but haven't figured out anything effective with them yet. I think part of the problem I have with any calls/rattling sequences is there are so many does around, I'm not sure the competition amongst the bucks is high enough to create a competitive atmosphere. I saw one young buck today and at least 20 does/fawns.[/QUOTE]


----------



## full moon64

hope everyone is having a good year,,Saturdays weather looks perfect...:thumbs_up


----------



## nicko

I have 4 doe tags left......one for 3A and three for 5C. I'm pretty confident I'm going to fill the 3A tag and one 5C tag. If I do, that will be it for me. I can knock back two deer a year by myself and the third would carry my venison desires through to this point in the season if I don't connect early. Gun season is a few weeks off but I'm halfway considering leaving the rifle at home for the gun opener. We'll see.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> View attachment 5040465
> 
> 
> Well guys after I lost that one Friday I got this guy tonight... another goofy horn and I'm a happy man!!! 1st deer with my evolve it worked flawless this time. 20 yd shot he only ran 5 yds


Congrats!! Cool looking deer. 

Went out this evening, two does, one with her fawns still, two button bucks, and a spike.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> I have 4 doe tags left......one for 3A and three for 5C. I'm pretty confident I'm going to fill the 3A tag and one 5C tag. If I do, that will be it for me. I can knock back two deer a year by myself and the third would carry my venison desires through to this point in the season if I don't connect early. Gun season is a few weeks off but I'm halfway considering leaving the rifle at home for the gun opener. We'll see.


I'm tempted to stick to non-rifle stuff. I can't wait to tag a deer with the flintlock.


----------



## LOSTnWoods

Great buck what part of 5D area


----------



## j.d.m.

Sorry, not hunting related, but I can't believe the farmers of PA came out to vote and for the first time in a long time, Republicans took PA in election. 
Otherwise, I'm hoping this weekend is a good one for being in the woods. Got a pic sent of a dandy buck taken on neighbors farm 2 night ago. Looks to about 130-140"


----------



## Mathias

Faith in my country restored! Quick nap before work.
Good luck guys hitting it today.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Faith in my country restored! Quick nap before work.
> Good luck guys hitting it today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Agreed.


----------



## Mr. October

j.d.m. said:


> Sorry, not hunting related, but I can't believe the farmers of PA came out to vote and for the first time in a long time, Republicans took PA in election.
> Otherwise, I'm hoping this weekend is a good one for being in the woods. Got a pic sent of a dandy buck taken on neighbors farm 2 night ago. Looks to about 130-140"


That PA went Republican speaks VOLUMES.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Ok great and powerful Trump send a big buck my way 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to those out... it's a great day already!!! Go Trump


----------



## riceride565

Yesterday was my best sit of the year, 5 different buck, one of them a giant 8 in the 130-135 range, and generally action all day. Out in 2B in a tree waiting for it to happen! Up all day. Good luck to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Full day at work and the rain will keep me out of the woods today. Good luck to those who are out.


----------



## Squirrel

riceride565 said:


> Yesterday was my best sit of the year, 5 different buck, one of them a giant 8 in the 130-135 range, and generally action all day. Out in 2B in a tree waiting for it to happen! Up all day. Good luck to all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck man!


----------



## KMiha

I'll be going out in the afternoon again. Rain is supposed to let up around noon or so I believe. Hopefully he deer start moving afterwards.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Interesting. I have a pair of grunt tubes, but haven't figured out anything effective with them yet. I think part of the problem I have with any calls/rattling sequences is there are so many does around, I'm not sure the competition amongst the bucks is high enough to create a competitive atmosphere. I saw one young buck today and at least 20 does/fawns.



That would play into it for sure, I've always had good success calling in areas with much lower deer numbers and more even ratios..


----------



## jays375

I'm singing in the rain.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> View attachment 5040465
> 
> 
> Well guys after I lost that one Friday I got this guy tonight... another goofy horn and I'm a happy man!!! 1st deer with my evolve it worked flawless this time. 20 yd shot he only ran 5 yds


This post makes my day and I didn't think it could get any better after watching the American people reject socialism.Congradulations to you and your son on memorable season.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Doug appreciate it!!


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats jacobh, that's a cool buck. I was up to late last night following the election so I skipped the rainy morning. I am heading out this afternoon even though I have a stomach bug. Hopefully the deer are moving better than Monday, it was completely dead where I hunt.


----------



## jacobh

Best of luck and Thank u


----------



## KylePA

jlh42581 said:


> Told you I was buying, we just need a location. Think we should wait till summer unless someone has a massive camp. Im not down with getting anyone hurt or in trouble.
> 
> If we act soon we could probably rent an entire camp ground at raystown next summer. You can booze there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sign me up. The usuals are really laying them down this year.


----------



## jtkratzer

KylePA said:


> Sign me up. The usuals are really laying them down this year.


If I don't tag one, I'll bring the gas stove and man the griddle. Not wearing a skirt though. Don't get any ideas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> If I don't tag one, I'll bring the gas stove and man the griddle. Not wearing a skirt though. Don't get any ideas.


Dud, your time is coming - you're putting in some quality time, the laws of averages are sure to catch up. Keep in mind you can run straight through 11/26 this year. I am predicting a few more nice ones will fall that week.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

Do we wanna try raystown or does someone have an alternative idea? Raystown reservations fill up quickly so the sooner we decide the better, especially if we want any waterfront spots.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Fyi, I don't know that raystown allows kegs but I don't see why not. I know they don't want glass so if they have a keg problem we will just get lots of 30s. Theres distribution within 20mins of the lake.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> Sign me up. The usuals are really laying them down this year.


Ditto


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> I've got the kuiu ultra 3000 but I wanna change the bag to a 6000. I came out for it last night. I was running a Badlands Monster. I kept the big pack specific for quartering in the truck. As it gets colder I carry it so I can take all my stuff. I come out and dump whatever I have and go back with game bags, lights and a havalon with extra blades.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Kuiu just put up their 10 hour 30% off pack sale.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Dud, your time is coming - you're putting in some quality time, the laws of averages are sure to catch up. Keep in mind you can run straight through 11/26 this year. I am predicting a few more nice ones will fall that week.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, I'm grateful for the opportunity to hunt longer. Especially since I've been so busy with grad school, since I'm done my comps, I'll be out more times this week than I was prior to 11/2. I'll be going out this evening, rain or not, I'll be in a blind. Can't be successful on the couch.


----------



## Hindy30

Fun thread to follow this year. Good luck to those of you still out. I can't wait to get back at it ... still have one doe tag for each of 4c, 5c, and 5d.


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> I'm tempted to stick to non-rifle stuff. I can't wait to tag a deer with the flintlock.


Flintlock takes a close second to archery for me. My first deer ever was a doe with my grandfather's hawkens about 25 years ago. I wish I could put as much practice in with the flinty as I do with my bow.


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Dud, your time is coming - you're putting in some quality time, the laws of averages are sure to catch up. Keep in mind you can run straight through 11/26 this year. I am predicting a few more nice ones will fall that week.
> 
> Joe


I'd have to start from scratch in 5C. Never bow hunted over there. Season for me in 5B and 4C (doe tag) takes a break after Saturday. I'm still feeling good about my chances. Not worried about it either way. Would like to attend the get together even if I eat my buck tag.


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Do we wanna try raystown or does someone have an alternative idea? Raystown reservations fill up quickly so the sooner we decide the better, especially if we want any waterfront spots.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk





jlh42581 said:


> Fyi, I don't know that raystown allows kegs but I don't see why not. I know they don't want glass so if they have a keg problem we will just get lots of 30s. Theres distribution within 20mins of the lake.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Friend of the family owns a spot outside Raystown. Not enough room in the house for everyone, but loads of space to camp and the lake is within walking distance. I'll check that spot out.


----------



## jacobh

Agreed this year was great!!! Lots of support for each other and really not much bickering!!! I really enjoyed this thread and really talked to a lot of guy on here and had a lot of guys offer to help me look for my deer. I didn't have that in the past so it's nice to see. Some real good guys here!! Best of luck to those out today


QUOTE=Hindy30;1096735953]Fun thread to follow this year. Good luck to those of you still out. I can't wait to get back at it ... still have one doe tag for each of 4c, 5c, and 5d.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

Great job, Scott. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

hindy, thanks for boiling tips, turned out well. So I built a pivoting euro hanger for about 4 bucks. Anyone who is doing or wants to do a euro should check it out....beats the 40 bucks for skull hooker and IMO just as good. In my research I couldn't find any DIY hangers that pivoted and looked good...Directions are long bc ppl have no common sense

Here's link:
www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4457425

View attachment 5042673


----------



## 2Barrel

jacobh said:


> View attachment 5040465
> 
> 
> Well guys after I lost that one Friday I got this guy tonight... another goofy horn and I'm a happy man!!! 1st deer with my evolve it worked flawless this time. 20 yd shot he only ran 5 yds


Congrats. On a fine buck brother. Great job.


----------



## Bow Down

Juse got to my spot in 2b and nearly got run over by a spike as I crossed a mowed field. Hooefully fellas like him get the does moving as this spot is loaded and I have a doe tag to burn. Good luck to everything waiting in the woods today.


----------



## jlh42581

adr1601 said:


> Kuiu just put up their 10 hour 30% off pack sale.


Thanks

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Thanks buddy wouldn't have come in without that grunt call they're awesome!!! Anyone needs a grunt call pm this guy they're amazing





2Barrel said:


> Congrats. On a fine buck brother. Great job.


----------



## Rampage95

Shot this guy on 11/07, 4c public land


----------



## schlep1967

I am officially out of tags. 2 big doe and one 8 point in 5B. I also confirmed once again I grew up hunting in PA in the 80's and 90's. I can't help myself ..... as soon as I count enough points to be legal the broadhead is on it's way. I'll really have to try hard if I am going to be a "trophy hunter".







Even after getting this one last year in rifle I couldn't turn down an 8 point


----------



## KMiha

Congrats Rampage and Schlep!! Great deer!!

Forgot I have an archery club meeting tonight at 7. Since I'm a board member, I have to attend. Didn't want to cut it close and shoot something at 5 or so, have to track, and then wait for my dad to drive a half hour with the truck to get the deer. if the rain let's up, I will sit out at the archery club for a little bit


----------



## vonfoust

schlep1967 said:


> I am officially out of tags. 2 big doe and one 8 point in 5B. I also confirmed once again I grew up hunting in PA in the 80's and 90's. I can't help myself ..... as soon as I count enough points to be legal the broadhead is on it's way. I'll really have to try hard if I am going to be a "trophy hunter".
> View attachment 5042921
> 
> Even after getting this one last year in rifle I couldn't turn down an 8 point
> View attachment 5042929


Having fun and shooting what makes you happy is all that counts. Congratulations.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats schlep nothing wrong with that buck at all... congrats


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys, some nice bucks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

KMiha said:


> Congrats Rampage and Schlep!! Great deer!!
> 
> Forgot I have an archery club meeting tonight at 7. Since I'm a board member, I have to attend. Didn't want to cut it close and shoot something at 5 or so, have to track, and then wait for my dad to drive a half hour with the truck to get the deer. if the rain let's up, I will sit out at the archery club for a little bit


What club and what part of the state?


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well hunted half the day got down moved a stand and must have booted 16 does out of beds and no bucks I don't know what happened to the rut up here in 1b

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Just saw the buck I'm after on his feet. Was in an area where hunting isn't allowed, but I'm hoping to see him in the next sit or two, drawn in by the does. Pumped to see that he's still alive and on his feet well before dark. Can't wait to get out there again.


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> Just saw the buck I'm after on his feet. Was in an area where hunting isn't allowed, but I'm hoping to see him in the next sit or two, drawn in by the does. Pumped to see that he's still alive and on his feet well before dark. Can't wait to get out there again.


Good luck. Hopefully he walks by


----------



## jtkratzer

KMiha said:


> Good luck. Hopefully he walks by


How awesome is it to see him from the car the two times you've seen him on the hoof?


----------



## Billy H

Way to go rampage and schlep.


----------



## Scott Ho

I do not want to derail this thread but it is really one of the only ones I follow and ever post in. I was just on the Elite website and saw that they changed the warranty of their bows. They are no longer transferable effective 1/1/17. Was this announced a long time ago and I did not see it?


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> What club and what part of the state?


Limerick Bowman, SE part of the state.


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> How awesome is it to see him from the car the two times you've seen him on the hoof?


Confused by your question. Are you saying the two times you saw him on hoof you were in the car? If so, it's always awesome to know they're still around and there's still a shot


----------



## jacobh

I wanted to join that club again. Was there for a year or 2 then got too busy. Nice club for sure!!! Do u know guy last name Myers? He does all our farm fields every year. Good guy for sure


----------



## Squirrel

One small spike shortly before quitting time. Otherwise the woods were dead. The rain, fog, and wind probably didn't help.


----------



## jlh42581

jtkratzer said:


> Friend of the family owns a spot outside Raystown. Not enough room in the house for everyone, but loads of space to camp and the lake is within walking distance. I'll check that spot out.


Awesome!

Even if you didn't fill a tag you're welcome. It's for everyone.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

KMiha said:


> Confused by your question. Are you saying the two times you saw him on hoof you were in the car? If so, it's always awesome to know they're still around and there's still a shot


Somewhat sarcastic. Happy to see him alive, less than 3/4 of a mile from my stand. Seems far, but I have pictures of him about half of a mile away in a different direction. He's covering some significant ground where he's been spotted. Would love to see him from the stand, not just for a chance at a shot, but to get within range and play the game. 



jlh42581 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Even if you didn't fill a tag you're welcome. It's for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Let's get some dates out there.


----------



## jlh42581

I basically have every weekend off. If we wanna go when it's nice so we can swim, were looking at July or August if we are camping. That lake is 100'+ deep in areas. The way it was designed they can modify the lake temp to extend the spawn. If the lake is too cold they take from the bottom, too hot they take from the top.

I'm sure a lot of guys don't all have every weekend off. The weekend of the fourth would be a zoo. Not even sure we could get that right now.

I guess we need to get a decent idea of everyones availability. If we did go on the fourth they've got good fireworks too. Much sooner than July I can almost assure that water will be pretty chilly.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

A cabin without swimming opens it up for us sooner. Just need semi ok night temps to camp. I'm sure not everyone has a 20degree bag either.

They do have cabin rentals too. We really need I'm in for certain to get something like that together as we would need to split them. I'm certain they are not cheap.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Let's do it like this. Put down your number if you're coming.

I'll start as #1 . We will give it till the end of archery(Jan late season) and then I will dive into all the details of camping vs cabins and time of year research.

Add 1 to the number before you... Next in line is 2

Choose a date... Second weekend in May(bass spawn), Fourth of July weekend, First weekend in August

I have no date preference. If we do the 4th it would most likely need to be you bringing immediate family. Don't need mad wives going into a new season 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jlh42581 said:


> Let's do it like this. Put down your number if you're coming.
> 
> I'll start as #1 . We will give it till the end of archery(Jan late season) and then I will dive into all the details of camping vs cabins and time of year research.
> 
> Add 1 to the number before you... Next in line is 2
> 
> Choose a date... Second weekend in May(bass spawn), Fourth of July weekend, First weekend in August
> 
> I have no date preference. If we do the 4th it would most likely need to be you bringing immediate family. Don't need mad wives going into a new season
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


#2. Adults only? Spouses? Friday-Sunday?


----------



## jlh42581

Yeah let's shoot for adults only with booze involved. Spouses cool with me, mine might come can't say for sure. Pack up to leave Sunday morning. Come anytime Friday after 12.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

If you're a member who is underage you are welcome to come but I won't serve you booze, sorry.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats to everyone!
I shot a small 8 on 11/7 and it was quite a day.
I always save and use my vacation the final 2 weeks of archery season.
I hunt dark to dark and like to hold out for bigger bucks, but this year would be different. 
After burning through most of my vacation running my wife to appointments we discovered she had cancer in her kidney.
The kidney had to come out. What should have been a 3-5 day hospital stay turned into 20 days from Oct 19th through the 7th of Nov.
With an empty freezer, little vacation, and a buck only tag it was to be any legal buck.
This buck came trotting into a mock scrap I set up a few years ago.
I am finger shooting a Pse moneymaker and took the shot at 17 yards.
I watched him drop after a short run. 
After getting home, the wife called from the hospital and told me they were ready to release her. 
I couldn't wait to get her home, so off I went to get her.
I had made 20 trips to that hospital at 90 miles a trip...I was getting tired.
Wife is slowly recovering and I Had buck burgers on the grill tonite so all is well.
Good luck to those still out.
View attachment 5044233


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Rambo that's a nice buck... glad to hear the wife is doing better. Family always 1st


----------



## rogersb

All my action came before I got in the stand tonight. While I was driving up my road I saw 3 doe and a spike moving toward my stand. Changing clothes I saw 6 doe moving through my woods where I walk to get to my stand. Then leaving the house I saw another doe and a spike. Nothing ended up coming past the stand even though there were so many moving around. Checked my cameras and an 8 point was at my stand earlier this morning but no other bucks moving across my property the last couple of days.


----------



## jlh42581

rambofirstblood said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> I shot a small 8 on 11/7 and it was quite a day.
> I always save and use my vacation the final 2 weeks of archery season.
> I hunt dark to dark and like to hold out for bigger bucks, but this year would be different.
> After burning through most of my vacation running my wife to appointments we discovered she had cancer in her kidney.
> The kidney had to come out. What should have been a 3-5 day hospital stay turned into 20 days from Oct 19th through the 7th of Nov.
> With an empty freezer, little vacation, and a buck only tag it was to be any legal buck.
> This buck came trotting into a mock scrap I set up a few years ago.
> I am finger shooting a Pse moneymaker and took the shot at 17 yards.
> I watched him drop after a short run.
> After getting home, the wife called from the hospital and told me they were ready to release her.
> I couldn't wait to get her home, so off I went to get her.
> I had made 20 trips to that hospital at 90 miles a trip...I was getting tired.
> Wife is slowly recovering and I Had buck burgers on the grill tonite so all is well.
> Good luck to those still out.
> View attachment 5044233


Bucks only trump wives when they're on your nerves not sick. My father in-law has cancer and to talk to him you probably wouldn't know it yet my wife thinks he won't see Christmas. I really hope she is wrong.

Good luck! That's getting it done in short fashion. I'm a huge believer in mock scrapes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

My grandmother has cancer too seems like everyone's got it anymore. Breaks my heart. Take care of her Rambo because u know if the shoe was on the other foot she'd be taking care of u!! Prayers sent brother


----------



## primal-bow

rambofirstblood said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> I shot a small 8 on 11/7 and it was quite a day.
> I always save and use my vacation the final 2 weeks of archery season.
> I hunt dark to dark and like to hold out for bigger bucks, but this year would be different.
> After burning through most of my vacation running my wife to appointments we discovered she had cancer in her kidney.
> The kidney had to come out. What should have been a 3-5 day hospital stay turned into 20 days from Oct 19th through the 7th of Nov.
> With an empty freezer, little vacation, and a buck only tag it was to be any legal buck.
> This buck came trotting into a mock scrap I set up a few years ago.
> I am finger shooting a Pse moneymaker and took the shot at 17 yards.
> I watched him drop after a short run.
> After getting home, the wife called from the hospital and told me they were ready to release her.
> I couldn't wait to get her home, so off I went to get her.
> I had made 20 trips to that hospital at 90 miles a trip...I was getting tired.
> Wife is slowly recovering and I Had buck burgers on the grill tonite so all is well.
> Good luck to those still out.
> View attachment 5044233


god bless you.
congrats!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Weird thing, my uncle (3c) found this buck dead next to his driveway yesterday. Couldn't find a wound other than where the critters had started in on it. His house sits close to a mile up a stone lane with no other year round residents so it wasn't hit by a car either. 


















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

jtkratzer said:


> #2. Adults only? Spouses? Friday-Sunday?


#3. 

Sausage fest? And by that I mean I can bring venison kielbasa we're making...


----------



## rmm60985

I know I havent posted in a while but I figured I would update you guys on whats been going on in the Trout Run area. My dad laid the hammer down on another nice buck for the third year in a row. That gives him a 126", 152" and 134" the last three years. Granted it is a crossbow kill, but after two shoulder surgeries the crossbow is warranted. This buck came just a little over a week after losing his father, my grandfather. I had a 100ish inch 8 chase a doe through my food plot never stopping to give me a shot last saturday evening. My dad who doesnt have a tag, had a mid 130's 10 at 26 yards in the plot he was sitting in. After we check cams tomorrow hopefully I am able to get on him Friday or Saturday. Congrats to everyone who has killed thus far, and good luck to those who havent.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

Off topic but has anyone here ever had any luck bear hunting in PA? I just started going 2 years ago to a friends camp near Ludlow. I took the rifle bear season off this year however it looks like I will be the only one going down (everyone else will be in Illinois) Anyone ever have any luck out on your own just walking around?


----------



## Billy H

Congrats on the kills.


----------



## River420Bottom

I know there's a few bird guys in this thread, absolutely fell in love with this old gun, 1944 Stevens 5100 16 gauge 28" barrels, choked M/F with an oz or 1 1/8oz of 6s, my wife got it for me this year for my early Christmas present, 6/6 on my last 6 roosters


----------



## j.d.m.

LXhuntinPA said:


> Off topic but has anyone here ever had any luck bear hunting in PA? I just started going 2 years ago to a friends camp near Ludlow. I took the rifle bear season off this year however it looks like I will be the only one going down (everyone else will be in Illinois) Anyone ever have any luck out on your own just walking around?


That is probably when you will get lucky....Then you have to get it out of the woods...alone. If you are hunting an area that gets heavy pressure with drives, you have a good chance hunting alone or with others. Not that you should hunt on someone elses drives, but the bear will be moving, and your chances are just as good as any. Just have a plan to get it out if you kill.


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of bears, I was told yesterday that 3 bears have been killed thus far in archery season in Upper Bucks County. I'll try to obtain details today.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taunto, my guess would be a .22 slug 😔

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaHick

rambofirstblood said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> I shot a small 8 on 11/7 and it was quite a day.
> I always save and use my vacation the final 2 weeks of archery season.
> I hunt dark to dark and like to hold out for bigger bucks, but this year would be different.
> After burning through most of my vacation running my wife to appointments we discovered she had cancer in her kidney.
> The kidney had to come out. What should have been a 3-5 day hospital stay turned into 20 days from Oct 19th through the 7th of Nov.
> With an empty freezer, little vacation, and a buck only tag it was to be any legal buck.
> This buck came trotting into a mock scrap I set up a few years ago.
> I am finger shooting a Pse moneymaker and took the shot at 17 yards.
> I watched him drop after a short run.
> After getting home, the wife called from the hospital and told me they were ready to release her.
> I couldn't wait to get her home, so off I went to get her.
> I had made 20 trips to that hospital at 90 miles a trip...I was getting tired.
> Wife is slowly recovering and I Had buck burgers on the grill tonite so all is well.
> Good luck to those still out.
> View attachment 5044233


Congrats! I been through similar. Hang tough, keep the faith. Glad to hear things are getting better for you guys!


----------



## PAbigbear

LXhuntinPA said:


> Off topic but has anyone here ever had any luck bear hunting in PA? I just started going 2 years ago to a friends camp near Ludlow. I took the rifle bear season off this year however it looks like I will be the only one going down (everyone else will be in Illinois) Anyone ever have any luck out on your own just walking around?


I've shot 4 stand hunting and 1 tracking and 1 on a 5 man drive. Snow doesn't look like probable, so that either leaves still hunting, which probably won't work or stand hunting. Find and area with heavy mast adjacent to the nastiest cover you can find. The cuts and Laurel will be probably be driven if you're hunting public land so try to use the movement's of other hunters to your advantage.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's a beautiful morning out there this morning, I bet somebody that is in the trees this morning will lay one down today.


----------



## PAbigbear

rambofirstblood said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> I shot a small 8 on 11/7 and it was quite a day.
> I always save and use my vacation the final 2 weeks of archery season.
> I hunt dark to dark and like to hold out for bigger bucks, but this year would be different.
> After burning through most of my vacation running my wife to appointments we discovered she had cancer in her kidney.
> The kidney had to come out. What should have been a 3-5 day hospital stay turned into 20 days from Oct 19th through the 7th of Nov.
> With an empty freezer, little vacation, and a buck only tag it was to be any legal buck.
> This buck came trotting into a mock scrap I set up a few years ago.
> I am finger shooting a Pse moneymaker and took the shot at 17 yards.
> I watched him drop after a short run.
> After getting home, the wife called from the hospital and told me they were ready to release her.
> I couldn't wait to get her home, so off I went to get her.
> I had made 20 trips to that hospital at 90 miles a trip...I was getting tired.
> Wife is slowly recovering and I Had buck burgers on the grill tonite so all is well.
> Good luck to those still out.
> View attachment 5044233


Congrats on the deer! Hope your wife is doing well. Some things are more important than getting a deer.


----------



## arrowflinger73

12-Ringer said:


> It's a beautiful morning out there this morning, I bet somebody that is in the trees this morning will lay one down today.


Thanks Joe I'm just hoping to see a decent buck nothing but dinks so far stay tuned

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I pulled a camera yesterday. November 3rd thru the 7th I had 10 different bucks go by, the largest a 2 1/5 year old 8pt. The 8th and early on the 9th, none. I saw no deer on my early morning drive yesterday or today.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Rambo congrats on the kill and best wishes for you and your family.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Im going to do a little running around this morning. See if anyone is in where I intended to hunt. Might go this afternoon. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Gotta be some deer killed this am... good luck


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> I wanted to join that club again. Was there for a year or 2 then got too busy. Nice club for sure!!! Do u know guy last name Myers? He does all our farm fields every year. Good guy for sure


Nope, I don't recall anyone by the name of Myers. I also don't know many people's last names there. It's possible I know him, not sure though.


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> Somewhat sarcastic. Happy to see him alive, less than 3/4 of a mile from my stand. Seems far, but I have pictures of him about half of a mile away in a different direction. He's covering some significant ground where he's been spotted. Would love to see him from the stand, not just for a chance at a shot, but to get within range and play the game


Ahhhh, the problem of just having text, and no voice or facial expressions. Probably would've picked up on the sarcasm better if it was in person. 3/4 of a mile this time of year isn't far at all. They'll cover that in no time.


----------



## KMiha

Don't know if I'll get out today. Have to run gf to airport and rain yesterday screwed up work, have to catch up on customers.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Just had a doe and 3 fawns walk in I'm starting to think this property has too many does 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

arrowflinger73 said:


> Just had a doe and 3 fawns walk in I'm starting to think this property has too many does
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think that's a problem where I hunt also. I believe if there are lots of does the bucks don't have to travel as much looking for a doe.


----------



## skinner2

I wasn't able to get out this morning due to a prior commitment that I had. I will be out tomorrow and Saturday for sure though.


----------



## Matt Musto

I shot a buck yesterday. Made a bad shot. Thought it was a gut shot but no sign of paunch on the arrow. The arrow had grease, fat, chunck of meat in broadhead and watery bright red blood on the fletching. I did not retrieve the arrow for one hour after the shot. The reason I thought it was gut was because the deer was hunched up for a little bit as I was observing him. He ran 100 yards and bed down. He continued to stand up re-position then bed back down for about a half hour. His tail was twitching intermittently. He then got up and move 10 yards and bedded again. 20 minutes later he got up and walked another 50 yards and I lost sight of him when he laid down again in some thicker cover. Then I made a crucial mistake. I got down found my arrow and slowly crawled another 20 yards to see if I could survey the area with binos and see if he was bedded and maybe get another shot at him. As I was picking apart the area near the tree I marked where I last saw him, he got up 70 yards away and scurried across the tracks and then walked back towards/parallel to me. At this point he was acting like nothing was wrong with him and I watched him walk away until I lost sight of him below the RxR grade. I backed out. The initial shot was 9:38 am and I last saw him around 10:45 am. 

Besides the steady rain there was another factor that I was worried about. I had another hunter walk up on me prior to me shooting the buck. He was there to move a stand and was headed into the area upwind of me that I was watching. He said he was sorry and would come back later to get it. If he went back he would be into the immediate area of the buck and the way he was headed which was back tracking. I called him when I got home and he said he had already gone back and got it. So much for asking him to not disturb the area. 

Based on observing the buck, my arrow sign and the intrusion of the hunter I decided to go back in, in the dark and look with some help from a friend. I also could not go back today until after work and I felt I needed to go back to looks for any blood, hair, paunch anything. I ended up grid searching about 60-70 acres for 2:30 hours. My initial thought at the shot was he deer would be dead. It looked like he was broadside and maybe a little low right behind the leg. Arrow sign looked like a meat hit. Deer reaction looked like a gut shot. Has anyone seen deer react like this from a brisket shot? I feel like he bedded for a little bit them got up to resume his cruising? I don't know? I'm just really disappointed in myself and I rushed the shot which has always been a problem with my mental state with buck fever. 

My season just keeps getting worse. I have my camera out still in the area and hopefully I can get a picture of him to relieve my concern that I killed a deer and did not recover it.


----------



## Mathias

Sorry to hear Matt, hopefully he shows up on camera...or in your shooting lane.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt been there this year brother. I'm sorry to hear it and it sucks but u gotta keep at it


----------



## nicko

I've had a season or two like this Matt and it does suck. Hang in there. From your description and the evidence on the arrow, sounds like you missed vitals so if that's the case, he should still be alive. A few seasons back, I ran a Grim Reaper razortip through the backstraps of a buck. Missed all the vitals and he got away. I saw the same buck 1.5 weeks later with the arrow mark on his back and staining from dried blood on his side. He came in to the grunt tube like nothing was wrong and this time.....I missed completely. Doh!!!!

They're tough animals. If you missed vitals, he's still alive and healing up.


----------



## dougell

Matt,did you see the impact at all?I've always resisted certain technology but I'm considering using some type of luminock from now on.Todays bows are so fast that it is easy to not see where you hit.My guess would be a brisket,back strap or even neck hit if the deer didn't walked away hunched up.That makes me think gut shot and so does the watery blood that you described.If it's a gut shot,he's dead some where and the guy retrieving his stand didn't help matters.That a tough deal but it does happen.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Thanks for all the congrats and warm wishes!
Good luck Matt


----------



## riceride565

Bummer Matt, hopefully he survives. We've all been there.
I'm out in 2B, big 0 so far this morn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Sorry to read about the buck Matt. It is an awful feeling for sure. All you can do is learn from it and try to do better next time. It happens to all bowhunters eventually and it is never easy. 

I was hoping to shoot a deer on my birthday, but I was up until 4:30am. Still having these nagging stomach issues. If I feel better I will get out this afternoon. I have been having an extremely slow season so I am not very optimistic about tagging a PA buck but I have been hunting long enough to know how quickly things can turn around.

Good luck folks!


----------



## vonfoust

I've only got tomorrow evening and Saturday left in the regular season here. I need to ask, if I have to resort to a gun cna I still be invited to Raystown?:embara:


----------



## arrowflinger73

Just had two bucks about 20 min apart cruise by me just out of range threw everything at them wouldn't commit 

Randy


----------



## Starkk00

Randy,

Same thing happened to me yesterday, two different 8's that I couldn't get to budge.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Matt,did you see the impact at all?I've always resisted certain technology but I'm considering using some type of luminock from now on.Todays bows are so fast that it is easy to not see where you hit.My guess would be a brisket,back strap or even neck hit if the deer didn't walked away hunched up.That makes me think gut shot and so does the watery blood that you described.If it's a gut shot,he's dead some where and the guy retrieving his stand didn't help matters.That a tough deal but it does happen.


I am definitely considering using lighted nocks, however I believe I hit him low right behind the near front leg. I aimed heart thinking he may duck into the lung because I mouth bleated to stop him. He did not duck. The arrow was greasy and a lot of fat and meat in the mechanical head. I did not look at the arrow until an hour later and it was raining pretty steadily the entire time which is why I believe the blood was watery. The hunching was why I believed I gut shot him. I been running it through my head so many times and sometimes I think he's dead, then the other evidence makes me think he is going to live. We'll see. If he was gut shot though, he is most likely a mile away.


----------



## jacobh

Wow I've grunted twice at bucks this year and both times brought them into shooting range. Then blind grunting grunted in the one I shot. Maybe your not grunting loud enough for them to hear it??


----------



## Matt Musto

To top it off, the guy who was retrieving the stand texted me "I don't need the stand there anymore,no reason to go in there", with a picture of the main buck I was hunting on that property. He shot it Monday. A 5.5 year old 8 pointer that I passed in 2013 as a 3 year old. Passing young bucks is backfiring big time on me.......


----------



## Starkk00

The one 8 I had moving thorough the area 60 to 70 yards in front of me stopped for a second and turned his head but very quickly continued on his way. He was walking but at a brisk pace. He was moving with the wind at his back so that may be the reason.


----------



## yetihunter1

Matt Musto said:


> To top it off, the guy who was retrieving the stand texted me "I don't need the stand there anymore,no reason to go in there", with a picture of the main buck I was hunting on that property. He shot it Monday. A 5.5 year old 8 pointer that I passed in 2013 as a 3 year old. Passing young bucks is backfiring big time on me.......


I feel that practicing that kind of management doesn't work if you are sharing the property with people who don't share the same hunting style.


----------



## r2kauffman

My brother shot this buck this morning in 2a about 9:00. The rut is definitely on around here!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

r2kauffman said:


> My brother shot this buck this morning in 2a about 9:00. The rut is definitely on around here!
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Freaking stud! Congrats to your bro.


----------



## vonfoust

Matt Musto said:


> I am definitely considering using lighted nocks, however I believe I hit him low right behind the near front leg. I aimed heart thinking he may duck into the lung because I mouth bleated to stop him. He did not duck. The arrow was greasy and a lot of fat and meat in the mechanical head. I did not look at the arrow until an hour later and it was raining pretty steadily the entire time which is why I believe the blood was watery. The hunching was why I believed I gut shot him. I been running it through my head so many times and sometimes I think he's dead, then the other evidence makes me think he is going to live. We'll see. If he was gut shot though, he is most likely a mile away.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news and I hope yours ends better than mine. But this happened to me about 10-12 years ago. The whole shot sounds just like mine, he ran about 20 yds at the shot, hunched up and stood there while I climbed out and left. I thought for sure I was looking at a dead deer or I would have tried anotehr shot even though it was out of my range. I went back 5 hours later to find a big pool of blood where he originally stood and he was bedded about 70 yards from where I hit him, still alive. My Dad actually got within 10 yards but the buck was in too thick of stuff to get an arrow through. He jumped up and took off but by this time the wound had either plugged with fat or clotted over to not drip blood. We grid searched for hours. The neighbor found him about a half mile from his bed, looked like he never bedded down again. Shot was low in the brisket and must have just clipped a lung.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Well tomorrow looks like a wash 25-30 mph winds deer shouldn't move much so Saturday may be a good movement day

Randy


----------



## nicko

r2kauffman said:


> My brother shot this buck this morning in 2a about 9:00. The rut is definitely on around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a stud in any state.


----------



## Mathias

r2, that's a stud, good for him!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep...another one bites the dust....way to go, that is a stud.

Had a 134-140 12-point chasing a doe all around the baseball fields at the Hs, he actually laid down in center field from 8:30-9:00 and started the chase again...the entire NW of the building go an interesting show if you know what I mean...combo of Health II and Biology. 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> To top it off, the guy who was retrieving the stand texted me "I don't need the stand there anymore,no reason to go in there", with a picture of the main buck I was hunting on that property. He shot it Monday. A 5.5 year old 8 pointer that I passed in 2013 as a 3 year old. Passing young bucks is backfiring big time on me.......


The one 10 point that was in the vicinity of my one area was shot last Friday. I am sure I passed him up in previous years and I saw him in the flesh once this year? I'm glad for the guy that got him, he sent me a picture but not sure he would want me to post it. Guys around here ( myself included) are kinda tight lipped when it comes to the few quality bucks around. It's cool that someone can score on a buck that was allowed to grow and it's even better when you know the guy. As long as it's taken legally and on the up and up.


----------



## Applebag

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...another one bites the dust....way to go, that is a stud.
> 
> Had a 134-140 12-point chasing a doe all around the baseball fields at the Hs, he actually laid down in center field from 8:30-9:00 and started the chase again...the entire NW of the building go an interesting show if you know what I mean...combo of Health II and Biology.
> 
> Joe


Giggity


----------



## TauntoHawk

r2kauffman said:


> My brother shot this buck this morning in 2a about 9:00. The rut is definitely on around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stud, double throat patch to boot 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Is anybody going out in the am ? I see it's supposed to be a bit windy and trying to decide if I want to go out or not. I will have all day Saturday to hunt.


----------



## full moon64

skinner2 said:


> Is anybody going out in the am ? I see it's supposed to be a bit windy and trying to decide if I want to go out or not. I will have all day Saturday to hunt.


its only two days left ,,go and good luck and enjoy,,,


----------



## jtkratzer

Had a good sit this afternoon/evening. Got in the settled in the saddle around 1. At 3:30 I had a spike come in from down wind and head right up the hill to the bedding area. Around 4, the chaos started with around five different bucks chasing the ladies, all out of range. It was an awesome sight to see. First time I've really seen chasing like that. The grunting horndogs were connecting though. Had a spike start to work his way toward me and I think he picked up where I walked in. He turned around and headed back towards the bedding, a couple of does that were out went with him. Had some others mingling around, but just didn't come into bow range. Right after it got too dark to shoot, but very bright with the moonlight, four does followed by an 8 went by at 6-8 yards. The a couple more bucks and does. Didn't see the big buck I'm looking for, but one of my most rewarding and enjoyable sits. Probably the first time I've seen rutting activity like that. Hoping for more of the same tomorrow at another stand in the afternoon. I'll be out all day in two stands on Saturday if I don't connect tomorrow.


----------



## rogersb

My wife texted me a pic of a 6 point walking through our yard around 7 am. She saw him again around 2. I saw a 4 point around 4 pm and then after last light when I went to get down I saw the largest deer I've ever seen. Too dark for antlers even though he was at 20 yards, it was like watching the shadow of a horse pass by. He chased around a doe that had been bleating and I hope to see them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

Jkt, that's what it's all above, love it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I recd call from my upstate neighbor/friend last evening. I've been hounding him to sit at one of my plots, although we are close by, my location has far more deer and animal activity in general. He hit a decent 8 late afternoon, a bit back and will resume the search this morning. I hope the coyotes were kind.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

My son's sitting this morning. I hope he gets a cracked at this guy, but he's been absent for awhile now









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> My son's sitting this morning. I hope he gets a cracked at this guy, but he's been absent for awhile now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Your pup is so darn cute Matt. Hope he turns out to be a great bird dog too!


----------



## jays375

Well hoping for a morning like yesterday.No presented itself.It was nice to finally see some action.Oh and the action was good.


----------



## jtkratzer

One appointment at 8, some catch-up work, and back out for another sit.


----------



## r2kauffman

Another beautiful day in 2A. Hopefully it'll be a good one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

Like wise yesterday I sat daylight to dark lots of activity midday had mid 130s 8 move through about 80 yds couldn't get him to move to me grunted bleated snort weezed he was on a mission then 20 min later another legal buck maybe 110 came through and got him to cautiously move to about 55 yds but no closer good luck out there today

Randy


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> To top it off, the guy who was retrieving the stand texted me "I don't need the stand there anymore,no reason to go in there", with a picture of the main buck I was hunting on that property. He shot it Monday. A 5.5 year old 8 pointer that I passed in 2013 as a 3 year old. Passing young bucks is backfiring big time on me.......


Matt, do you use a trigger activated release? If so, try using your middle finger to activate the shot. Might help as a stop gap for target panic. Also consider a thumb activated release. That's helped me in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Just killed a good 7 or 8 deep in public state forest here in 4e. Il post pics later. Not my biggest but I'm pumped. Such a hard season with my grams health and her passing. Il tell the story later for you guys. Happy Veterans Day to all my brothers and sisters, Semper Fi


----------



## jacobh

Coop congrats can't wait to see pics!!! Happy Veterans Day to all our men and women


----------



## riceride565

Congrats to those who are scoring! Sounds like yesterday produced good activity for a lot of folks, it was kind of a dud for me. 1 4pt at Noon and that's the only deer I saw all day.
Out of the woods today and tomorrow morning (wife's headed out of town) but I'll be in for an afternoon sit tomorrow. 2B so I have a few more weeks to get it done.
Good luck out there today guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r2kauffman

Passed on this little guy this morning. Bucks are really moving this morning. Just waiting for a shooter to come by.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Congrats coop. Can't wait to see pics later.


----------



## River420Bottom

Awesome in for pics


----------



## dougell

I blew the afternoon off yesterday and hiked about a mile back in on a DMAP area that I hadn't hunted in about 6 years.It's a brutal uphill walk in but a pretty easy drag out'especially with a cart.A buddy of mine is going through a tough time with work and asked me to get him a deer so I decided to kill a doe if I saw one either real early or real late.I had a couple work out out of a steep ravine and stay about 60 yards away around 4:00pm.Just at dark,I heard foo steps coming in my direction so I got ready.I was hoping it was a cruising buck but it turned out to be the same two doe from earlier.The biggest one stepped over a log that I'd ranged at 32 yards and I drilled her when she turned broadside.The shot felt and sounded good but I never did see the impact.She stopped after about 20 yards and looked back for a second and then just tipped over without even kicking.The lethality of a sharp broadhead still amazes me.


----------



## Mr. October

So much for my doom and gloom outlook on the remainder of the season.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Here is the story. Had off the first two weeks of November. Last Tuesday I saw a 135-140 class 8. Went back wed morning at missed at 32 yards, shot just under him, got buck fever haha. He circled back around and ran a doe right under me, missed em again at like 10 yards. Shot right over his back! Didn't bend at the waist, buck fever hit once again. Forward 40 mins I get a call my gram passed. Heart broken I got down and went to her house, bumped em about 300 yards down the mtn. Services were Friday and my French bulldog pup was ready for pick in Delaware on Sunday. 
Just kinda lost hope with my gram passing and me missing the biggest archery buck I have ever seen. Finally got back in the stand last night around 2. freaking bump that giant and doe 40 yards from my stand, they headed above me into the laruel. An hr later all hell brakes loose. 5 different buck all trying to get the doe he was after. I had a small chance. He was at 42 yards but turned and faced straight away. I watched him till dark and he bedded with the doe.
Headed out first thing this morning. At 7 am I saw a deer coming down the ridge. Looked through the binos and saw he was decent. Hit the estrous can twice and he came in on a string. Shot em under me at about 7 yards. Got both lungs and heart. He went about 50 yards. Slicks trick mags made an nice hole, complete pass through. Pretty good blood trail to.
By far one of my worst and best seasons at the same time. This is the 7th buck I have killed on public land in the last 8 years. Some agree some don't but I follow eberharts and infalts techniques and kinda combine em. Keeps working so I'm not changing anything.


----------



## Squirrel

Congrats guys.


----------



## Matt Musto

Congrats to coop and Mr. October! Looks like it's a great day.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Matt, do you use a trigger activated release? If so, try using your middle finger to activate the shot. Might help as a stop gap for target panic. Also consider a thumb activated release. That's helped me in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do. I never thought that I have target panic, but maybe I do? It is more of me not going through my steps and just rushing to get a shot at the buck whenever the first opportunity presents itself. What happened was I was planning on getting out of the tree and was about to pull up my lift rope. I caught movement about 80 yards away. As I was scanning I couldn't pick out a deer. When I put the binos down the buck was 50 yards walking parallel to me and heading away fast. I turned to get my bow and grunted. He turned on a dime and came down a trail I had ranged at 28 yards. I drew and he stepped into the lane, mouth bleated, put the 30 yard pin on his heart and my shot was off. Surprised me like it should but I need to take a second or two more and really bear down on a spot. Plus he was coming in and I could have had a 10 yard shot with more time to think and assess the shot. It looked like I hit heart but I think it was low and he was slightly quartering to me. Lighted knocks would help.

It also only happens with bucks (buck fever), I seem to make perfect double lung shots on all the does I have killed.


----------



## Applebag

Congrats to October and coop! Nice bucks guys!


----------



## DelaneyPSE

Coop sure got a great buck!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Thanks guys! I've been blessed to the least. I know my streak will end someday. Awesome looking at all these guys tho!


----------



## Billy H

Congrats coop and Pete


----------



## jacobh

Great deer guys Congrats!!!


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I do. I never thought that I have target panic, but maybe I do? It is more of me not going through my steps and just rushing to get a shot at the buck whenever the first opportunity presents itself. What happened was I was planning on getting out of the tree and was about to pull up my lift rope. I caught movement about 80 yards away. As I was scanning I couldn't pick out a deer. When I put the binos down the buck was 50 yards walking parallel to me and heading away fast. I turned to get my bow and grunted. He turned on a dime and came down a trail I had ranged at 28 yards. I drew and he stepped into the lane, mouth bleated, put the 30 yard pin on his heart and my shot was off. Surprised me like it should but I need to take a second or two more and really bear down on a spot. Plus he was coming in and I could have had a 10 yard shot with more time to think and assess the shot. It looked like I hit heart but I think it was low and he was slightly quartering to me. Lighted knocks would help.
> 
> It also only happens with bucks (buck fever), I seem to make perfect double lung shots on all the does I have killed.


I was always thought buck fever and target panic were one in the same. I could be wrong. Do you find yourself not really having a recollection of going through your steps? I would find that happening with me. Get all amped up and tell myself slow down, pick a spot, etc. but when the pin hit brown I'd punch the trigger. When I'd replay the moment in my head it would've fuzzy at best. I tried BT but could never get comfortable with it. Switched to thumb a couple seasons ago and that helped a lot. This year I'm using my middle finger since I had to go back to a conventional release for my elk hunt. Something about a different digit activating the shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4hunting

Bruiser down


----------



## KMiha

Great bucks coop, Mr. October, and Live4hunting!!! Great deer!!


----------



## whizkid22

Live4hunting said:


> Bruiser down
> 
> View attachment 5052105


Congrats. Great deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Wow great buck



QUOTE=Live4hunting;1096815585]Bruiser down

View attachment 5052105
[/QUOTE]


----------



## fap1800

Live4hunting said:


> Bruiser down
> 
> View attachment 5052105


Awesome buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

bowhuntercoop said:


> Here is the story. Had off the first two weeks of November. Last Tuesday I saw a 135-140 class 8. Went back wed morning at missed at 32 yards, shot just under him, got buck fever haha. He circled back around and ran a doe right under me, missed em again at like 10 yards. Shot right over his back! Didn't bend at the waist, buck fever hit once again. Forward 40 mins I get a call my gram passed. Heart broken I got down and went to her house, bumped em about 300 yards down the mtn. Services were Friday and my French bulldog pup was ready for pick in Delaware on Sunday.
> Just kinda lost hope with my gram passing and me missing the biggest archery buck I have ever seen. Finally got back in the stand last night around 2. freaking bump that giant and doe 40 yards from my stand, they headed above me into the laruel. An hr later all hell brakes loose. 5 different buck all trying to get the doe he was after. I had a small chance. He was at 42 yards but turned and faced straight away. I watched him till dark and he bedded with the doe.
> Headed out first thing this morning. At 7 am I saw a deer coming down the ridge. Looked through the binos and saw he was decent. Hit the estrous can twice and he came in on a string. Shot em under me at about 7 yards. Got both lungs and heart. He went about 50 yards. Slicks trick mags made an nice hole, complete pass through. Pretty good blood trail to.
> By far one of my worst and best seasons at the same time. This is the 7th buck I have killed on public land in the last 8 years. Some agree some don't but I follow eberharts and infalts techniques and kinda combine em. Keeps working so I'm not changing anything.


Great job! Nice Buck.


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys, some nice bucks taken today!


----------



## Mr. October

r2kauffman said:


> My brother shot this buck this morning in 2a about 9:00. The rut is definitely on around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy smokes! That's a giant!! Congratulations to your brother.


----------



## Mr. October

Live4hunting said:


> Bruiser down
> 
> View attachment 5052105


Indeed! Great job!!


----------



## nicko

Great bucks hitting the ground. Congrats guys!!!


----------



## nicko

Coop, when you said you combine Infalts and Eberhardts techniques, would you mind sharing? Getting it done consistently like you are on public land definitely shows you're doing things the right way.


----------



## skinner2

Great bucks guys congrats.


----------



## yetihunter1

So I am being a wimp...I went home today and pulled out my late season clothes, bibs and heavy jacket and practiced shooting with them on for tomorrow AM. Good thing I kept my old arm guard. Wind Chill in the 20's for us tomorrow, hoping I can join you guys who have put a good buck down.


----------



## rambofirstblood

yetihunter1 said:


> So I am being a wimp...I went home today and pulled out my late season clothes, bibs and heavy jacket and practiced shooting with them on for tomorrow AM. Good thing I kept my old arm guard. Wind Chill in the 20's for us tomorrow, hoping I can join you guys who have put a good buck down.


 Got to stay comfy to be focused, good luck.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats everyone, some nice bucks hitting the ground.


----------



## jtkratzer

Back in the stand with all the action. Heard there were deer everywhere this morning. Came in a different route so they'll be at the tree or beyond before they pick up my trail and I used Ever Calm on the boots. If I get in here again in the morning, maybe they'll come right to the tree if things don't come together today.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> My son's sitting this morning. I hope he gets a cracked at this guy, but he's been absent for awhile now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mathias gets points for the puppy pic.


----------



## River420Bottom

Awesome buck coop looks identical to my 2015 7 point. Live4.... My god bruiser for sure, SW PA any other info?


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Thanks guys


----------



## fap1800

I sat from dawn to 2 today and saw only a BB and forky. Pulled my card and not much has been rolling through since passing that 8 last Friday. Kinda regretting that. Lol! Gonna hunt the creek bottom tomorrow and hope for the best. Good luck to those going out tomorrow.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Now I get to raise this little guy! Always loved my English bulldogs, gunna try this French bulldog for a change. He loves chewing on deer antlers so he's is a keeper! Augustus is the man.


----------



## Hindy30

Congrats fellas. Nice bucks laid down the past week. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

KMiha said:


> Great bucks coop, Mr. October, and Live4hunting!!! Great deer!!


I second this! Awesome work guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

vonfoust said:


> I've only got tomorrow evening and Saturday left in the regular season here. I need to ask, if I have to resort to a gun cna I still be invited to Raystown?:embara:


Everyone is invited at this point

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Had high hopes for tonight with the cold weather rolling in, rising pressure, full moon a couple days away and all the action I had last night. Nothing but six or seven does that came out behind me, down wind, milled around a bit, and then headed off in their normal direction for evening travel. No bucks, no chasing, nothing.


----------



## jlh42581

I saw a doe hit in the state Forest between 1-4 while I was cutting wood. She wasn't there going in.

Lots of great bucks. I haven't looked at other states but I wonder if as many members are laying them down as here?

I've been taking care of stuff around my house. I did scout yesterday and found another downwind hidden clear cut area with years of buck sign. I've pretty much decided on public I'm staying on the swamps and cuts as long as I can. I cannot believe how much people seem to just hunt at random. I see more trucks parked where there's no terrain features at all than anywhere else. I'll pass cuts, saddles, pinches, creek bottoms, swamps... No one. Find a big patch of wide open timber and there's a guy. Really gotta get this one stand pulled.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

jlh42581 said:


> I saw a doe hit in the state Forest between 1-4 while I was cutting wood. She wasn't there going in.
> 
> Lots of great bucks. *I haven't looked at other states but I wonder if as many members are laying them down as here?*
> 
> I've been taking care of stuff around my house. I did scout yesterday and found another downwind hidden clear cut area with years of buck sign. I've pretty much decided on public I'm staying on the swamps and cuts as long as I can. I cannot believe how much people seem to just hunt at random. I see more trucks parked where there's no terrain features at all than anywhere else. I'll pass cuts, saddles, pinches, creek bottoms, swamps... No one. Find a big patch of wide open timber and there's a guy. Really gotta get this one stand pulled.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'll click on them but I never read. I always just scroll looking for pics. It's a little difficult to compare, I believe, since this thread gets way more traffic and has way more contributors than the other threads.


----------



## rogersb

Tagged a 6 point today. I was sitting in my stand stewing about how I screwed up my morning and then along he came. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## skinner2

Well I am down to tomorrow to try and put a buck on the ground. I am second guessing myself now of letting a small 8 get a pass in mid to late October. However it only takes one to walk past my stand. I saw a really nice one last year on the last day of archery. Hope that happens again this year and get a shot at him. Good luck to everyone else that will be out.


----------



## jtkratzer

skinner2 said:


> Well I am down to tomorrow to try and put a buck on the ground. I am second guessing myself now of letting a small 8 get a pass in mid to late October. However it only takes one to walk past my stand. I saw a really nice one last year on the last day of archery. Hope that happens again this year and get a shot at him. Good luck to everyone else that will be out.


We'll see what happens. I'll be out there. Don't really have any good morning options for a west wind though. Tempted to sleep in over getting busted by the wind and seeing nothing.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

skinner2 said:


> Well I am down to tomorrow to try and put a buck on the ground. I am second guessing myself now of letting a small 8 get a pass in mid to late October. However it only takes one to walk past my stand. I saw a really nice one last year on the last day of archery. Hope that happens again this year and get a shot at him. Good luck to everyone else that will be out.


Something I like that I heard Stan Potts say once, "never pass on a deer you'd kill on the last day of the season". I don't rely on venison to feed my family. I do of course eat it bc it's delicious but I don't shoot bucks for the meat. When I "pass" a buck it's bc it didn't excite me enough in the moment to pull the trigger. After I decide to pass I never regret it...but again, I'm not a meat hunter per se so it has little to do with "filling the freezer" and I can understand regretting it for not having the meat...my .02

oh and I have no problem with anyone who is a meat hunter [emoji12] just throwin that out there



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

SwitchbckXT said:


> Something I like that I heard Stan Potts say once, "never pass on a deer you'd kill on the last day of the season". I don't rely on venison to feed my family. I do of course eat it bc it's delicious but I don't shoot bucks for the meat. When I "pass" a buck it's bc it didn't excite me enough in the moment to pull the trigger. After I decide to pass I never regret it...but again, I'm not a meat hunter per se so it has little to do with "filling the freezer" and I can understand regretting it for not having the meat...my .02
> 
> oh and I have no problem with anyone who is a meat hunter [emoji12] just throwin that out there
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I try to get a doe early. Makes passing younger bucks easier because I have meat in the freezer. Shot a decent doe and put nearly 60 lbs in the freezer. I'd like to have more than 5 lbs/month, but that's why it's called hunting and not shopping or killing.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Yep and good luck to all those going out tomorrow as well!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

SwitchbckXT said:


> Something I like that I heard Stan Potts say once, "never pass on a deer you'd kill on the last day of the season". I don't rely on venison to feed my family. I do of course eat it bc it's delicious but I don't shoot bucks for the meat. When I "pass" a buck it's bc it didn't excite me enough in the moment to pull the trigger. After I decide to pass I never regret it...but again, I'm not a meat hunter per se so it has little to do with "filling the freezer" and I can understand regretting it for not having the meat...my .02
> 
> oh and I have no problem with anyone who is a meat hunter [emoji12] just throwin that out there
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew if I shot him I would of probably regretted it though. It's been a few years since I filled my buck tag, that's all. I already shot a doe so I am not looking just to fill a freezer. I guess what I am trying to say is I would really like to fill my buck tag but am at the point I am trying to harvest a mature deer. It's not just the size of the rack for me just trying to outwit an older deer.


----------



## primal-bow




----------



## b_fitnik

First time posting in this thread. Hunting 2D in a small 14 acre property with my father in law. I don't know about all of you as I'm not gonna read through all of the pages on this thread, but I've been seeing almost all buck. Probably 3-4 times as many buck as doe. This year, I took a small 8 early because I barely saw anything for the last 3 years. Then I had a really nice 10 with approx 20" spread right under my stand 2 weeks later and a nice 7 40 yards from me 2 days ago and a bunch of young 6's and 8's. I don't regret taking the small 8 as it was my first buck with a bow and I'm super proud of it. Just find it so odd that I haven't been seeing any doe when that's all I've been seeing the past few years. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. Just gives me a reason to pass in the smaller ones next year. Hope everyone going out tomorrow gets to at least see some deer and get that adrenaline pumping. Greatest feeling ever! Good luck out there and be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jlh42581 said:


> I saw a doe hit in the state Forest between 1-4 while I was cutting wood. She wasn't there going in.
> 
> Lots of great bucks. I haven't looked at other states but I wonder if as many members are laying them down as here?
> 
> I've been taking care of stuff around my house. I did scout yesterday and found another downwind hidden clear cut area with years of buck sign. I've pretty much decided on public I'm staying on the swamps and cuts as long as I can. I cannot believe how much people seem to just hunt at random. I see more trucks parked where there's no terrain features at all than anywhere else. I'll pass cuts, saddles, pinches, creek bottoms, swamps... No one. Find a big patch of wide open timber and there's a guy. Really gotta get this one stand pulled.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I think they just want an easy walk, open woods or a clear road/trail

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

rogersb said:


> Tagged a 6 point today. I was sitting in my stand stewing about how I screwed up my morning and then along he came. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


It seemed to have been a good day. Nice job.


----------



## Mr. October

skinner2 said:


> I knew if I shot him I would of probably regretted it though. It's been a few years since I filled my buck tag, that's all. I already shot a doe so I am not looking just to fill a freezer. I guess what I am trying to say is I would really like to fill my buck tag but am at the point I am trying to harvest a mature deer. It's not just the size of the rack for me just trying to outwit an older deer.


It's nice to read that and know the person means it. The TV celebs always claim the same thing but then when a "hit list" buck walks out late in the season and his antlers are all busted up they don't shoot. They've outwitted a mature buck . . but when you get paid to put big bucks up on you Facebook page it really is all about the antlers.


----------



## Mr. October

b_fitnik said:


> First time posting in this thread. Hunting 2D in a small 14 acre property with my father in law. I don't know about all of you as I'm not gonna read through all of the pages on this thread, but I've been seeing almost all buck. Probably 3-4 times as many buck as doe. This year, I took a small 8 early because I barely saw anything for the last 3 years. Then I had a really nice 10 with approx 20" spread right under my stand 2 weeks later and a nice 7 40 yards from me 2 days ago and a bunch of young 6's and 8's. I don't regret taking the small 8 as it was my first buck with a bow and I'm super proud of it. Just find it so odd that I haven't been seeing any doe when that's all I've been seeing the past few years. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining. Just gives me a reason to pass in the smaller ones next year. Hope everyone going out tomorrow gets to at least see some deer and get that adrenaline pumping. Greatest feeling ever! Good luck out there and be safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see very few mature does where I hunt. They are there early in the year and I'm sure if I were willing to hunt evenings I'd get a crack at one but I don't for a variety of reasons. By this time of the year, the greedy neighbors have shot tons of antlerless deer (pretty much everything that walks by) and either reduced the numbers so much we just don't see them or spooked them across the street to the antis property.


----------



## Billy H

skinner2 said:


> I knew if I shot him I would of probably regretted it though. It's been a few years since I filled my buck tag, that's all. I already shot a doe so I am not looking just to fill a freezer. I guess what I am trying to say is I would really like to fill my buck tag but am at the point I am trying to harvest a mature deer. It's not just the size of the rack for me just trying to outwit an older deer.


 I've passed a number of smaller bucks this year and Years past and don't regret it one bit. I know I would regret it if I did and later a really nice buck showed up. I haven't filled a buck tag since 2014. I've killed a lot of deer in the last 40 years of hunting and anymore to me it's just not about filling a tag. As far as meat,, I have a doe tag that I'm pretty confident I can fill when And if I want to. Don't get me wrong I don't have a wall full of huge Pa. bucks and don't look down my nose at what other guys kill.


----------



## nicko

Heading out of the car in a bit to see if I can punch one of my 5C tags. Good luck to all heading out today.


----------



## River420Bottom

Beaaaaaautiful morning here in SW PA, frost covered everything, temps in the low 30s, good luck Nick and everyone else heading out. Waiting too see if the turkeys wanna play today, still have that doe tag burning a hole in my pocket..


----------



## Mr. October

So I'm down in NJ this morning and just shot the 3rd buck I've seen. Good weekend for me. The rut is hot & heavy. Picture shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

Slow start for me so far , did a few move through while it was still dark.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Mr Oct!!! Waiting for pics. Have my boy in Md for youth hunt.... nothing yet


----------



## jtkratzer

skinner2 said:


> I knew if I shot him I would of probably regretted it though. It's been a few years since I filled my buck tag, that's all. I already shot a doe so I am not looking just to fill a freezer. I guess what I am trying to say is I would really like to fill my buck tag but am at the point I am trying to harvest a mature deer. It's not just the size of the rack for me just trying to outwit an older deer.


You said it better than I did. I did kill a buck last year, my first with the bow and since I didn't seriously hunt for a bunch of years, my first since I was 16. I get it, for then to get into the 120s or bigger, you have to let them walk. I'd be happy with just about any buck because of how few I've tagged and getting one with the bow is rewarding, just not interested in a tiny six for the meat.


----------



## River420Bottom

Way to go Mr. October!! In for pics! I let the Monster eat again this morning too.. haha 













Fired up at 25+ bird flock on the roost, they pitched down and worked right to the decoy, perfection.


----------



## rogersb

11-11. 2:30pm. 13 yard shot. 25 yard recovery. WMU 3D.


----------



## KMiha

Congrats rogersb and Mr October!!! Way to get it done.


----------



## jlh42581

TauntoHawk said:


> I think they just want an easy walk, open woods or a clear road/trail
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hell I love easy walks too but the deer just don't seem to be there often enough .

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

They're out and moving. Eating in a customer's front yard.


----------



## skinner2

Well I had two buck right under me at twenty and decided to let both of them walk. One was a 6 point the other a half rack that would of been a small 8 point. Whatever happens from here on out I am happy with my decision to let them walk. Both of them hit the scrape that's 20 yards in front of me.


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful morning to be out. Good luck all.


----------



## johnv2675

What a great morning to be out in the woods! The temp is perfect for deer. I saw one doe across a small creek from me around 7:50 nothing since. Good luck to all who are out!


----------



## Billy H

I'm hunting a scrape line as well. Had one doe visit and walk through around 8. Not much since. Would like to stay put all day but other obligations will have me out of here by 10. 

Gongrats on the recent kills


----------



## Squirrel

I have a love hate relationship with public land in this part of the state. This week it has been all hate LOL.


----------



## 138104

Saw 2 deer early and nothing since. Woods are quiet.


----------



## jtkratzer

Just put a piece of backstrap in a marinade for dinner tonight. Getting cleaned up to hit the stand until dark. Going into a staging area where I saw the action on Thursday and hoping for the best. Bright sunny day, cold and much less windy than yesterday.


----------



## Hindy30

SwitchbckXT said:


> Something I like that I heard Stan Potts say once, "never pass on a deer you'd kill on the last day of the season". I don't rely on venison to feed my family. I do of course eat it bc it's delicious but I don't shoot bucks for the meat. When I "pass" a buck it's bc it didn't excite me enough in the moment to pull the trigger. After I decide to pass I never regret it...but again, I'm not a meat hunter per se so it has little to do with "filling the freezer" and I can understand regretting it for not having the meat...my .02
> 
> oh and I have no problem with anyone who is a meat hunter  just throwin that out there
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll always pass a bigger buck early in the year than I will on the last day. But I never regret it. For me it's about being in the game for as long as possible. I want to give myself a chance at what I know is around and also have as much time in a tree as I can. But when it comes down to the end of it I'll punch out with something decent. 

But everybody has different priorities like you said. My first priority is being in a tree and watching the sun rise or set as many times as possible. If a bruiser trots by that I know is really good, then the story changes. I can always hunt for does when I'm pretty sure I won't see a bigger buck than is already laying. 

Meat and antlers are closely 2d and 3d and at different times as my mood changes one may come before the other. 

I know it's been said by others, but do what makes you happy on a given day and don't have regrets. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> That's why I try to get a doe early. Makes passing younger bucks easier because I have meat in the freezer. Shot a decent doe and put nearly 60 lbs in the freezer. I'd like to have more than 5 lbs/month, but that's why it's called hunting and not shopping or killing.


Agree with that!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I got a bunch of pics yesterday from guys who shot great deer. Had my uncle pull a few cards from my cams on his place and had lots of daylight pics of bucks I've never seen in the last week

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Just got in a different stand at noon. Had a 6pt run a doe by me just as I was pulling up my bow and a 4pt ran a doe down the opposite ridge 15 minutes later. Good start so far. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I saw some bucks wandering. But nothing chasing the does I've been seeing. Not sure what to make of the rut right now. Could be the area I hunt just has too many does ?


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. October said:


> So I'm down in NJ this morning and just shot the 3rd buck I've seen. Good weekend for me. The rut is hot & heavy. Picture shortly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently someone needed my dead buck more than me. He died near the road and wasn't there when I got there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

Nick - My cameras have picked up a lot of bucks trailing doe but also a lot of doe by themselves and some buck by themselves. You never know, maybe the rut is a little strange this year.


----------



## nicko

Mr. October said:


> Apparently someone needed my dead buck more than me. He died near the road and wasn't there when I got there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy chit!! Who the hell would do that and why? Sorry to hear it mr October. That really sucks.

Are you sure it was dead? Any chance he could have just gotten up and run or did you see evidence of the deer having been dragged?


----------



## Momentum man

Missed my first deer with my bow and happens to also be my first buck. Pretty bummed but still holding out for hope this afternoon in stand. Had a perfect shot just rushed it way to fast and never anchored properly. Probably a 18 inch 8 pointer.


----------



## nicko

Birds and bucks. Congrats riverbottom and roger.

All of my action this morning took place at 6:15 AM. I was sitting in my stand and heard steady gait with your coming in my direction. It walked within 20 yards of the stand and I'm pretty sure it was a buck. You can just tell by the way they walk and move through the woods. Straight steady walk no pausing or meandering. After that, it was squirrelapalooza. My buddy was a few hundred yards away and had something come into his grunt tube calls but he couldn't see what it was and had no shots. 

I might hang up the bow for the next couple weeks and not get out again until opening day of gun season (cover your eyes Matt) . My buddy will be out with his son on opening day with me as well and we're still trying to get his son initiated into the fold and get his first deer on the ground. I could simply go with the bow on opening day but I do enjoy the limited amount of times I get to take the gun. Bow hunting can be a grind when you've been on it for 2+ months. Plus, our pup has been going nuts chasing after a pheasant wing in our backyard that was given to me courtesy of Mathias. I'm gonna try to get her out and see if I can get her on the scent of some birds and see what she can do.

Picked my buck up from the processor today and got 56 pounds of meat from it and that is with straight venison burger and no mix.


----------



## nicko

Momentum man said:


> Missed my first deer with my bow and happens to also be my first buck. Pretty bummed but still holding out for hope this afternoon in stand. Had a perfect shot just rushed it way to fast and never anchored properly. Probably a 18 inch 8 pointer.


 If you hunt long enough it happens to nearly all of us. At least it was clean miss. The time of the season is right so hopefully you'll get another opportunity this afternoon.


----------



## Momentum man

I've shot 3 does with my bow so far but couldn't keep it together with the buck. Hey though self taught public land bowhunting I'm not doing that bad. Only my 3rd year bowhunting.


----------



## pope125

After 11 straight days of dark to dark sits and not having cell service for the last 6 days things are wearing thin . Today I have service and has been a great day catching up on the Pa thread . Thanks for keeping me entertained and a few times I burst out into a few laughs , and spit my water out . I got 11 more straight dark to dark sits , keep it coming guys .


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Holy chit!! Who the hell would do that and why? Sorry to hear it mr October. That really sucks.
> 
> Are you sure it was dead? Any chance he could have just gotten up and run or did you see evidence of the deer having been dragged?


I saw the shot. I saw him wobbling. I don't even think they'd have had to drag.


----------



## Mr. October

Momentum man said:


> Missed my first deer with my bow and happens to also be my first buck. Pretty bummed but still holding out for hope this afternoon in stand. Had a perfect shot just rushed it way to fast and never anchored properly. Probably a 18 inch 8 pointer.


Eh . . that's hunting. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> After 11 straight days of dark to dark sits and not having cell service for the last 6 days things are wearing thin . Today I have service and has been a great day catching up on the Pa thread . Thanks for keeping me entertained and a few times I burst out into a few laughs , and spit my water out . I got 11 more straight dark to dark sits , keep it coming guys .


Good luck Bob. Stick a biggun.


----------



## johnv2675

pope125 said:


> After 11 straight days of dark to dark sits and not having cell service for the last 6 days things are wearing thin . Today I have service and has been a great day catching up on the Pa thread . Thanks for keeping me entertained and a few times I burst out into a few laughs , and spit my water out . I got 11 more straight dark to dark sits , keep it coming guys .


Pope that is some dedication. Good luck - you deserve a monster after putting that much time in!


----------



## Hindy30

Mr. October said:


> So I'm down in NJ this morning and just shot the 3rd buck I've seen. Good weekend for me. The rut is hot & heavy. Picture shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mr. October said:


> Apparently someone needed my dead buck more than me. He died near the road and wasn't there when I got there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insert joke about NJ here. Seriously though, that's a pretty ****ty thing for someone to do. How long between the hit and the steal?


----------



## zsco77yz

So today was the first time my dad got to take a buck with a bow and I got to be a part of it. Since I shot mine last week we moved his tree stand, and I climbed up about 10 yards away from him. I was able to get his attention when this guy was about 60 yards always heading to us. Dad shot at 40 yards, he ran about 50 and we got to watch him fall. 

Dad stopped bow hunting in the early 90 after falling out of a climber and breaking both his ankles. So when I was about 16 I grabbed his old bow and fell in love. 

He would come hunt with me and just watch me, and last year I finally convinced him to buy another bow and start hunting again. 

Nothing more special than sharing a moment like this with your dad. I know we aren't gonna have forever together, but this is one I won't forget. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

pope125 said:


> After 11 straight days of dark to dark sits and not having cell service for the last 6 days things are wearing thin . Today I have service and has been a great day catching up on the Pa thread . Thanks for keeping me entertained and a few times I burst out into a few laughs , and spit my water out . I got 11 more straight dark to dark sits , keep it coming guys .


You sir are a beast. That is a ton of stand time. Sheesh! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Congrats to everyone who scored. I know most of you can hunt the next 2 weeks, but I am done until rifle.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> After 11 straight days of dark to dark sits and not having cell service for the last 6 days things are wearing thin . Today I have service and has been a great day catching up on the Pa thread . Thanks for keeping me entertained and a few times I burst out into a few laughs , and spit my water out . I got 11 more straight dark to dark sits , keep it coming guys .


Good luck pope. Hopefully you get one


----------



## jacobh

Sorry if it's sideways. Jake got it done today again in Md. so proud of the hunter he is becoming. Congrats to those getting it done


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great buck still hitting the ground PA. My brother finally bought his own a weapon Tikka TX3 30.06..took him out to French Creek range. We say 4 buck on the way all ALL chasing it with a pinned down doe.m, including a bruising 135-140" 10-point on Warwick Furnace Road.

Beautiful day to be out.

Good luck Bob!

Joe


----------



## 138104

Congrats to your son!


----------



## rambofirstblood

jacobh said:


> View attachment 5056873
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's sideways. Jake got it done today again in Md. so proud of the hunter he is becoming. Congrats to those getting it done


Congrats to Jake!


----------



## rambofirstblood

Mr. October said:


> I saw the shot. I saw him wobbling. I don't even think they'd have had to drag.


That sucks...hope you get a big one.


----------



## rambofirstblood

zsco77yz said:


> So today was the first time my dad got to take a buck with a bow and I got to be a part of it. Since I shot mine last week we moved his tree stand, and I climbed up about 10 yards away from him. I was able to get his attention when this guy was about 60 yards always heading to us. Dad shot at 40 yards, he ran about 50 and we got to watch him fall.
> 
> Dad stopped bow hunting in the early 90 after falling out of a climber and breaking both his ankles. So when I was about 16 I grabbed his old bow and fell in love.
> 
> He would come hunt with me and just watch me, and last year I finally convinced him to buy another bow and start hunting again.
> 
> Nothing more special than sharing a moment like this with your dad. I know we aren't gonna have forever together, but this is one I won't forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to Dad


----------



## jacobh

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## KMiha

Congrats to your son Jacobh!!


----------



## Posty

I just had to reply to Mr Octobers post. I shot a real nice buck a couple of years ago at 930 am on a cold November morning. Wasn't all that sure of the shot so I waited in the stand for at least 45 minutes. Crawled down and found my arrow and a decent, but not easy blood trail. Followed it painstakingly slowly out through the finger of woods I was in. As the woods ends I ran out of blood. Eventually figured out that the deer had backtracked on me at this point. And I figured out where it turned straight down the hill and into an overgrown field. So I'm trying to follow it through saplings and briars and weeds. Nasty stuff. Then it comes out on a road. There is a decent size spot of blood on the edge of the road but then it just disappeared. I walked up and down the road looking for blood on the opposite guardrail. By this time I'm frustrated and getting warm as the day gets hotter. I thought I made a good shot and judging by the blood I was finding I figured it was only a matter of time until I found it. But it just quit bleeding right at the road. I even went back up into the overgrown field to look thinking it may have backtracked again. Nothing. So on the other side of the road there is a steep drop down into a bunch of beaver dams. I was going into it but thought first I'm going back up to my climber to get it and then take it to my truck and shed some clothes first. So I go back, get my stuff and walk back to my truck. It is on the same road but in the other direction from where I last saw blood. As I get close to my ride I see something on the ground on the shady side of my truck. Then getting a little closer I see its a deer. And closer still, its a buck. I still have no idea when suddenly I recognize by the rack, that's my deer! I remember thinking there is no way this deer ran up the road and literally dropped beside my truck. And as I get closer I see a note under my wiper. It says "good shot buddy! I found it laying on the side of the road at 9:45 and since yours was the only truck on the road I brought it up for you." He left his # for me. It was 12:00! At first I was mad because I could have recovered my deer so much earlier had he just left it there! And all of the heartache I went through when the bloodtrail ended too. Then I realized that the guy thought he was doing the right thing. So this guy, who wasn't a hunter picked up a big buck, with the guts still in it, and put it in the back of his truck. By himself! About this time a policeman showed up. Seems he got a call from someone who saw the deer beside my truck earlier and then came by an hour later. When it was still there he got concerned and called it in. And then the game commission showed up because the deer wasn't tagged and someone called that in as well! So there I am still sorta dumbfounded by the whole ordeal. Trying to explain things to both of them, showing them the note. Anyway after all of this was settled I called the guy and said to him that I was a little upset with him. When he asked why I said the least he could have done was gut it for me too! True story. Couldn't even make that one up.


----------



## primal-bow

Posty said:


> I just had to reply to Mr Octobers post. I shot a real nice buck a couple of years ago at 930 am on a cold November morning. Wasn't all that sure of the shot so I waited in the stand for at least 45 minutes. Crawled down and found my arrow and a decent, but not easy blood trail. Followed it painstakingly slowly out through the finger of woods I was in. As the woods ends I ran out of blood. Eventually figured out that the deer had backtracked on me at this point. And I figured out where it turned straight down the hill and into an overgrown field. So I'm trying to follow it through saplings and briars and weeds. Nasty stuff. Then it comes out on a road. There is a decent size spot of blood on the edge of the road but then it just disappeared. I walked up and down the road looking for blood on the opposite guardrail. By this time I'm frustrated and getting warm as the day gets hotter. I thought I made a good shot and judging by the blood I was finding I figured it was only a matter of time until I found it. But it just quit bleeding right at the road. I even went back up into the overgrown field to look thinking it may have backtracked again. Nothing. So on the other side of the road there is a steep drop down into a bunch of beaver dams. I was going into it but thought first I'm going back up to my climber to get it and then take it to my truck and shed some clothes first. So I go back, get my stuff and walk back to my truck. It is on the same road but in the other direction from where I last saw blood. As I get close to my ride I see something on the ground on the shady side of my truck. Then getting a little closer I see its a deer. And closer still, its a buck. I still have no idea when suddenly I recognize by the rack, that's my deer! I remember thinking there is no way this deer ran up the road and literally dropped beside my truck. And as I get closer I see a note under my wiper. It says "good shot buddy! I found it laying on the side of the road at 9:45 and since yours was the only truck on the road I brought it up for you." He left his # for me. It was 12:00! At first I was mad because I could have recovered my deer so much earlier had he just left it there! And all of the heartache I went through when the bloodtrail ended too. Then I realized that the guy thought he was doing the right thing. So this guy, who wasn't a hunter picked up a big buck, with the guts still in it, and put it in the back of his truck. By himself! About this time a policeman showed up. Seems he got a call from someone who saw the deer beside my truck earlier and then came by an hour later. When it was still there he got concerned and called it in. And then the game commission showed up because the deer wasn't tagged and someone called that in as well! So there I am still sorta dumbfounded by the whole ordeal. Trying to explain things to both of them, showing them the note. Anyway after all of this was settled I called the guy and said to him that I was a little upset with him. When he asked why I said the least he could have done was gut it for me too! True story. Couldn't even make that one up.


*dammmmm!*


----------



## nicko

Congrats Scott. Jake is becoming a hunting machine.


----------



## PaBone

My son and I hunted together yesterday and about 4:00 he hit a nice ten point. He was unsure of the hit, but thought it was a little high. Sounded like a shoulder hit to me but the buck was bleeding really good at shot sight. We never tracked it last night and plan on going after him this morning. The one thing that will help is the shot was at an extreme angle because the buck was down a steep creek bottom from his stand, so the high impact could have angled into the lungs but he did not get much penetration.


----------



## Billy H

Congrats to the successful hunters, Pabone good luck on your search.


----------



## PAbigbear

PaBone said:


> My son and I hunted together yesterday and about 4:00 he hit a nice ten point. He was unsure of the hit, but thought it was a little high. Sounded like a shoulder hit to me but the buck was bleeding really good at shot sight. We never tracked it last night and plan on going after him this morning. The one thing that will help is the shot was at an extreme angle because the buck was down a steep creek bottom from his stand, so the high impact could have angled into the lungs but he did not get much penetration.


Good luck! Hopefully he won't be far.


----------



## Mr. October

Hindy30 said:


> Insert joke about NJ here. Seriously though, that's a pretty ****ty thing for someone to do. How long between the hit and the steal?


There was so much deer activity happening I sat and enjoyed the show for 15-20 more minutes. I didn't realize my dead buck was probably right at the road.


----------



## Mr. October

Posty said:


> I just had to reply to Mr Octobers post. I shot a real nice buck a couple of years ago at 930 am on a cold November morning. Wasn't all that sure of the shot so I waited in the stand for at least 45 minutes. Crawled down and found my arrow and a decent, but not easy blood trail. Followed it painstakingly slowly out through the finger of woods I was in. As the woods ends I ran out of blood. Eventually figured out that the deer had backtracked on me at this point. And I figured out where it turned straight down the hill and into an overgrown field. So I'm trying to follow it through saplings and briars and weeds. Nasty stuff. Then it comes out on a road. There is a decent size spot of blood on the edge of the road but then it just disappeared. I walked up and down the road looking for blood on the opposite guardrail. By this time I'm frustrated and getting warm as the day gets hotter. I thought I made a good shot and judging by the blood I was finding I figured it was only a matter of time until I found it. But it just quit bleeding right at the road. I even went back up into the overgrown field to look thinking it may have backtracked again. Nothing. So on the other side of the road there is a steep drop down into a bunch of beaver dams. I was going into it but thought first I'm going back up to my climber to get it and then take it to my truck and shed some clothes first. So I go back, get my stuff and walk back to my truck. It is on the same road but in the other direction from where I last saw blood. As I get close to my ride I see something on the ground on the shady side of my truck. Then getting a little closer I see its a deer. And closer still, its a buck. I still have no idea when suddenly I recognize by the rack, that's my deer! I remember thinking there is no way this deer ran up the road and literally dropped beside my truck. And as I get closer I see a note under my wiper. It says "good shot buddy! I found it laying on the side of the road at 9:45 and since yours was the only truck on the road I brought it up for you." He left his # for me. It was 12:00! At first I was mad because I could have recovered my deer so much earlier had he just left it there! And all of the heartache I went through when the bloodtrail ended too. Then I realized that the guy thought he was doing the right thing. So this guy, who wasn't a hunter picked up a big buck, with the guts still in it, and put it in the back of his truck. By himself! About this time a policeman showed up. Seems he got a call from someone who saw the deer beside my truck earlier and then came by an hour later. When it was still there he got concerned and called it in. And then the game commission showed up because the deer wasn't tagged and someone called that in as well! So there I am still sorta dumbfounded by the whole ordeal. Trying to explain things to both of them, showing them the note. Anyway after all of this was settled I called the guy and said to him that I was a little upset with him. When he asked why I said the least he could have done was gut it for me too! True story. Couldn't even make that one up.


That's a great story. I wish mine had turned out that way. The funny thing is, had my buck still been where it died, it would have been about 50 yards from my vehicle. I could have backed the hitch haul right up to it.


----------



## 138104

Perfect morning to be on stand! Hope the deer are moving as it is flippin' cold!


----------



## pope125

johnv2675 said:


> Pope that is some dedication. Good luck - you deserve a monster after putting that much time in!


Got close to killing one of the giants on Wednesday saw him 120 coming right towards the tree veered off and went towards the bottom got him stopped at 45 but had no shot . True Giant , probably one of the biggest bodied bucks I have ever seen pushing 300lbs, 6.5 years old , in the upper 170's . One of my best days in the tree on Wednesday, 30 doe, 19 bucks . Things have slowed down, big bucks are locked down so the 6 or 7 days might be long sits without seeing much movement . I know I am hunting in Ohio , and this is a Pa thread .


----------



## jlh42581

Wow, who steals a buck? I lose more faith in humanity every day.

Wife's coworker shot a very wide 7 yesterday. Spoke to a guy in the game lands Friday who was all fired up. Said him and his brother shot bucks on Wednesday and Thursday.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Beautiful morning here in 3D. Just sitting here around 7am and watched an 18" 8 point working through my woods back and forth. Poked my head out a couple times through the door and used my grunt tube to keep him fired up. He left and we decided to go get breakfast. I went out to warm up the car and this guy was in the woods behind my house: 


The closest he came was probably around 45 yards. Another 6 point came and the big guy began his way working toward me. The little guy didn't stay long and the big guy went back to tending the doe he was with. We watched him for what had to be 10 minutes before he headed off.


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> Got close to killing one of the giants on Wednesday saw him 120 coming right towards the tree veered off and went towards the bottom got him stopped at 45 but had no shot . True Giant , probably one of the biggest bodied bucks I have ever seen pushing 300lbs, 6.5 years old , in the upper 170's . One of my best days in the tree on Wednesday, 30 doe, 19 bucks . Things have slowed down, big bucks are locked down so the 6 or 7 days might be long sits without seeing much movement . I know I am hunting in Ohio , and this is a Pa thread .


Passed on 5 deer so far over 130' , can't kill a mature deer if you kill a 2.5 or 3.5 . Also increased my scent control, in 11 sits have seen over 120 deer can't tell you how many been down wind and have not been blown at once . Found a guy that makes all his own sprays that blows all the stuff on the market away .


----------



## smokin x's

pope125 said:


> Passed on 5 deer so far over 130' , can't kill a mature deer if you kill a 2.5 or 3.5 .


Aint that the truth. I hope your patience pays off pope! 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

My 2016 season ended like it started, without seeing a single deer. I love archery, but unless I find some better spots I may be Ohio only next season  .


----------



## pope125

Might be doing a little guiding end of this week talked to the landowner and ask me last night if a would mind trying to get a young boy his first buck with a bow . Told him "hell no" I would be glad to do it . So Saturday and Sunday will be trying to get this boy his first buck , take a look at the winds and see where we are going to hunt so Friday looks like I will be tweaking some sets . Going to need a break by then .


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Passed on 5 deer so far over 130' , can't kill a mature deer if you kill a 2.5 or 3.5 . Also increased my scent control, in 11 sits have seen over 120 deer can't tell you how many been down wind and have not been blown at once . Found a guy that makes all his own sprays that blows all the stuff on the market away .


That's the truth. Good luck on one of the studs out there. 

Does that guy sell the scent stuff? Or does he just make it for himself and a few others?

Hopefully you can get the kid his first archery buck. We need the youngins to participate.


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> That's the truth. Good luck on one of the studs out there.
> 
> Does that guy sell the scent stuff? Or does he just make it for himself and a few others?
> 
> Hopefully you can get the kid his first archery buck. We need the youngins to participate.



I think he said he was out as of last week , needs to make another batch . He also got video of his synthetic lure he uses in scrapes and has video of deer hitting these scrapes within hours of him doctoring up his scrapes .


----------



## Billy H

Going in at our farm to move a ladder stand today and plan to hunt it tomorrow. A little unconventional but gonna try it anyway. Deer have been moving in that flat but behind the stand . 

As I type this my wife walks in and says there is a big buck standing in the woods along the driveway. She sees a lot of bucks here and for her to say "big" it was probably at the least 120 or more. Almost positive it is one of the bucks I've been hunting that's been tearing up trees and making scrapes. He's been 90% nockturnal. Of course he picks today to act stupid. Damn Sunday laws suck. Depending how he traveled I might have had a crack at him had I been able to be in the woods.


----------



## Live4Rut

I finally connected after a very long and frustrating season. My frustrations stem from running into other hunters on public land with all of the overlaps in archery season and the influx of many more hunters with changes to the crossbow legislation. At any rate...

I had the first two weeks of November off for vacation. The first week was very mild and less than stellar for activity. Things picked up the second week and I had two encounters with shooter bucks that came down to not have a clear shot or being in the wrong tree on that particular day. 

On the last day of the season I had to get out and hunt with that cold front in full effect. At 7:15 I had 5 doe come through as a group with no bucks to be seen. About half an hour later a flock of turkey started making a ton of noise to my right so I tried to focus elsewhere in case one slipped by. While glancing back to my eight I saw two doe, never heard them coming with all of the noise the turkey were making in a group of pines. Fortunately I also caught movement out of the corner of my eye and saw this buck working his way into some dense cover that would have prevented me from getting a shot. I wasted no time grabbing my bow, coming to fulldraw, and stopping him in the one shooting lane I had. A 20yd shot from my Elite Synergy at 70lb gave me a full pass through with the arrow stuck in the ground on the other side. 30yd recovery thanks to NAP Spitfires and a heart/lung shot. 

It was a long season but it all paid off. He is a public land mainframe 8 with to kickers on the left main beam making him a 10pt. I saw this exact buck 2 days prior during an all-day sit but never got a clear shot and really killed my confidence for the remainder of the season. I can definitely say it is worth it to never give up!


----------



## full moon64

nice buck Rut,,,so what zones is pa still open this week..?


----------



## j.d.m.

I have to say, I had the best day in the woods the last 2 days of season, especially Saturday. Almost filled my tag the last 2 hours, last day of season. I had action within 20 minutes of my pm sit with 2 doe coming into food plot to eat. After a little time I saw them focus ears and eyes on the timber to my back left. I heard what sounded like a train pushing through the woods, with deer scattering all over. Next it gets quiet for about 15 minutes until a I hear sticks breaking and out pops a nice young 8 pointer from where the ruckus was. He grunting as he approaches the 2 doe in front of me. He approaches slow and cautious, grunts and heads towards the 2 doe. They just kinda move away but don't seem concerned. He just kinda checks out the area, sniffs where the doe had been feeding. Then he hits a scrape 25 yards behind me, and walks to the doe again. They aren't concerned at all. He then starts to really freshen up another scrape on plot edge, witch at this point brings out another buck from same area he came from. This buck looked to be 6 point with big "y"s but looks to be at least another year older, and much bigger body. He comes out, goes straight to the first buck at an angle, starts stiff legging it, ears pointed back, hair all puffed out and let's out a grunt/roar. The first buck wanted no part of that and steps away. At this point I'm fumbling around, not prepared, trying to get range finder out, repositioned for the shot. The bigger buck just kept moving and headed for the doe and let out another serious deep grunt, witch got those up and running. The chase was on, and pushed those doe out of sight, leaving the first buck behind to just watch. He faded out behind all them, and left me sitting ready to draw, with no deer around. Just before dark, a single little doe popped out in plot to finish my night. Last week was dull with little to no action. Things finally picked up the last 2 days of season. Go figure. At least 5c is still open, and I might have to take advantage of that. 
Good luck to those archery hunting for bear and rifle for that matter. Supposed to be a good year for it.


----------



## Mathias

Squirrel said:


> My 2016 season ended like it started, without seeing a single deer. I love archery, but unless I find some better spots I may be Ohio only next season  .


Sorry man. I couldn't imagine living in an area where there are no deer.


----------



## Hammer 1

Look what showed up in my backyard while I was doe hunting at the farm. What do you think he will score?


----------



## Squirrel

Mathias said:


> Sorry man. I couldn't imagine living in an area where there are no deer.


Over the course of the season I saw 2 does and 3 illegal bucks while on stand in PA. The bucks were a spike and 2 different 4 points. So I saw some, but that's a long season and the 2 does were the one time I was invited to hunt a private spot with a friend. No complaints though. I just know I will find a better PA area and give up on that public spot or all my efforts will be at my friends farm in Ohio. I have never hunted that without seeing deer every time.


----------



## full moon64

Squirrel said:


> Over the course of the season I saw 2 does and 3 illegal bucks while on stand in PA. The bucks were a spike and 2 different 4 points. So I saw some, but that's a long season and the 2 does were the one time I was invited to hunt a private spot with a friend. No complaints though. I just know I will find a better PA area and give up on that public spot or all my efforts will be at my friends farm in Ohio. I have never hunted that without seeing deer every time.


where are u near?towns and zone


----------



## PaBone

pope125 said:


> Got close to killing one of the giants on Wednesday saw him 120 coming right towards the tree veered off and went towards the bottom got him stopped at 45 but had no shot . True Giant , probably one of the biggest bodied bucks I have ever seen pushing 300lbs, 6.5 years old , in the upper 170's . One of my best days in the tree on Wednesday, 30 doe, 19 bucks . Things have slowed down, big bucks are locked down so the 6 or 7 days might be long sits without seeing much movement . I know I am hunting in Ohio , and this is a Pa thread .


A lot of the mature bucks were locked down here this past week and they stay in this unhuntable briar and goldenrod bottom with the does. Last night mature bucks were finally on their feet and this week should be a good one. I am tagged out in Ohio and would give anything to hunt this week in Ohio. I do have some access to some property in 2B that I am going to try and hunt this week.


----------



## PaBone

No luck finding my son's deer, a classic shoulder hit. Good muscle blood for 150 yards and then nothing. I was pulling a couple stands in the area about 11:00 and heard a grunt and a big ten point was chasing a doe on the opposite hillside, it maybe the same buck. I think the buck will be okay and I plan on hunting for him in gun season with my bow.


----------



## fredbear5

well didnt have the greatest bow season this year. but shot this guy last nite at 5 and left him til this morning because of not being able to find my arrow or blood last nite. not the biggest but a unique rack. congrats to the other guys that was successful


----------



## TauntoHawk

TauntoHawk said:


> Weird thing, my uncle (3c) found this buck dead next to his driveway yesterday. Couldn't find a wound other than where the critters had started in on it. His house sits close to a mile up a stone lane with no other year round residents so it wasn't hit by a car either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Figured this one out, yesterday a man came to my uncle's place said he saw crows and buzzards circling and on the 5th he shot a buck in the rear end down across a ravine and on the other hill but tracked it to our side and lost blood. My uncle took him to the deer and they had a good talk. Always look to stay on good terms with guys who hunt near by, he hunts a piece I wish I could get on but it took him two years to get permission. Glad it was a legal hunter although how the arrow got in the rear I don't know but I won't judge since I wasn't there. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

full moon64 said:


> nice buck Rut,,,so what zones is pa still open this week..?


WMU'S 2B, 5C, 5D 

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## full moon64

billp1044 said:


> WMU'S 2B, 5C, 5D
> 
> Sent from my XT1528


thx good luck im done,,til late season


----------



## johnv2675

I love being in 2B - but I need to find some less pressured areas. At the end of my neighborhood, especially during gun season, had about 5 cars parked along the road then another 10-12 at a parking lot a half mile down the road.


----------



## nicko

Video is of our golden retriever Maisy getting some training with a pheasant wing. The rack and skull cap from my buck is hanging from the top of the playset and she smells it but she loves going after that wing.

https://youtu.be/o1YtIbKQ758


----------



## jacobh

Haha she looks pretty good Nick when u taking her out?


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on the deer live4rut and fredbear!!!


----------



## jtkratzer

I may venture over to 5C. I know it's going to be busy, but I'm guessing with the number of people with filled tags, maybe it won't be obnoxious.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha she looks pretty good Nick when u taking her out?


I'd like to get her out this week Scott. I know there won't be as many birds left but there will probably be fewer hunters and dogs which is what she needs. A 10 month old pup is easily distracted.


----------



## billp1044

full moon64 said:


> thx good luck im done,,til late season


Myself as well; doe only

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## billp1044

nicko said:


> Video is of our golden retriever Maisy getting some training with a pheasant wing. The rack and skull cap from my buck is hanging from the top of the playset and she smells it but she loves going after that wing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/o1YtIbKQ758


That's awesome

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## jacobh

Nick my uncle takes his springer out he's a real good dog maybe get the 2 together hunting


----------



## TauntoHawk

fredbear5 said:


> well didnt have the greatest bow season this year. but shot this guy last nite at 5 and left him til this morning because of not being able to find my arrow or blood last nite. not the biggest but a unique rack. congrats to the other guys that was successful
> View attachment 5059601
> 
> View attachment 5059617
> 
> View attachment 5059625


Congrats, I like em a little weird 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Applebag

nicko said:


> Video is of our golden retriever Maisy getting some training with a pheasant wing. The rack and skull cap from my buck is hanging from the top of the playset and she smells it but she loves going after that wing.
> 
> https://youtu.be/o1YtIbKQ758


This video made me laugh and laugh. I love dogs. I gotta get a new one soon.


----------



## Applebag

pope125 said:


> Got close to killing one of the giants on Wednesday saw him 120 coming right towards the tree veered off and went towards the bottom got him stopped at 45 but had no shot . True Giant , probably one of the biggest bodied bucks I have ever seen pushing 300lbs, 6.5 years old , in the upper 170's . One of my best days in the tree on Wednesday, 30 doe, 19 bucks . Things have slowed down, big bucks are locked down so the 6 or 7 days might be long sits without seeing much movement . I know I am hunting in Ohio , and this is a Pa thread .


Glad to have you back Pope! Cheers! 

First treats from this years harvest. My first time making jerky. Came out pretty good!


----------



## Mathias

Perkiomen trail stud









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Just saw one of my shooters , 180' 9 point . Deer has great beams with 14' or 15' G2's .


----------



## jacobh

Man Bob that's a beast. Your not in Pa are u??


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Bob 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Just saw one of my shooters , 180' 9 point . Deer has great beams with 14' or 15' G2's .


Hope you get it done Bob good luck out there, your hunting some true giants..


----------



## Matt Musto

Had a good day Saturday. I went back to the property where I shot the buck on Wednesday. Spoke with the landowner and 2 other guys that hunt frequently. No signs of my deer and both guys had seen this buck earlier in the season so they will know if he is still alive if he comes back in the area. Also no signs of buzzards yet. I sat on the other side of the tracks in the morning and almost got a shot at a 130", wide 8 pointer but the swirling winds did me in. He didn't blow out of the area and after a 15 minutes stand off at 55 yards he walked away and went about his business. Almost had a 1.5 year old and 2.5 year old duke it out just prior to this buck coming in around 8:45. I also had 6 does get run about near me by the 1.5 year old that almost previously fought. Had to get down at 10 to go to my son's football game in West Chester then got back out at 3:15 for a sit at another property closer to home. I There I had a 1.5 year old 6 run a lone doe by me at 4 pm and then a trespasser come out with his crossbow and stomp around the adjacent property for 15 minutes, leave, then come back right at dark for the last 15 minutes and do the same thing.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Does any hunt around Lake Ontelaunee above Reading off 61? My father hunts a small private farm that boarders a piece of the public, I rarely go with him as its massively over hunted for its size. I killed my first bow buck there years ago and enjoy the place but my father isn't a very strategic hunter and can burn a place pretty easy on his one as well as other hunters that have permission hunt hit it a lot. The woods part of the farm is basically half of a single ridge and half a small hollow. might be 10-15 acres of timber. This farm always has amazing summer pictures and then goes dead as soon as season begins for my father. Well got to run into the other hunter and he tells me that he has hunted 36 times since the early season began and didnt understand why he never got a shot opportunity on even a doe and why its been so dead!!!! Couple that with the 10+ sits by my father and his buddy each and the place just got hammered almost daily. No wonder when i went twice even on great weather conditions I didn't see a deer lol

I tried to convince my father that he would be better off just hunting the public, I think i'll do a little scouting for him there this winter. I've scouted a few of the sections before but the areas I looked at were so thick and didn't even have many trees big enough to put a stand in. Seems its must have been cut all down to nothing like 20yrs ago as its about 90% brush in the section I checked. Still I'll try and check a few more spots and try and find something over looked if possible. Never hear the area mentioned here but maybe noones in the area.


----------



## alenhard15

Hey guys not on the thread often but looking for some advice for the late season, I'm from Lancaster, thinking about trying my luck at either blue marsh or French creek state parks anyone hunt those areas? Not looking for your spot just curious about how the deer herds are how much pressure stuff like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missions95

I called the Game Commission to ask about lake ontalaunee last year and they said it was under the control of the reading water authority and not open to public hunting. Idk if that's true but that's what they told me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

alenhard15 said:


> Hey guys not on the thread often but looking for some advice for the late season, I'm from Lancaster, thinking about trying my luck at either blue marsh or French creek state parks anyone hunt those areas? Not looking for your spot just curious about how the deer herds are how much pressure stuff like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Blue Marsh (and neighboring SGL 280) has more "off-the-beaten-path" opportunities than French Creek...French Creek gets pounded from almost all sides...not to say folks don't kill them in the park they sure do...I know one guy who uses his canoe to access a small area across the lake, gets a representative buck 110-130 just about every year. Passed on a few so far, he's out today as he just texted me saying he passed on a yote at 5 yards, as there is a good buck bedded 70 yards from him. He said the buck didn't even stand up when the yotes (3) came through. He's sure there is a doe over there with the buck, but he can't find her with his binos....

Anyway...if you want to hit BM or SGL 280 I would direct you to the area North of Justa Road and South of Highland Road...Its not a huge chucnk, but the habitat is extraordinary, holds very good deer, especially during the rut, and often gets overlooked. Many will park at the end of Highland and go N, NW, NE toward the lake fingers and it is GREAT up there, and GREAT deer come out of there, but it gets POUNDED. You can also partk at the end of Justa and hike WNW for about 1/2 mile toward the tip of the lake finger....that area is very good too...thick to get to it, but once in there, you will see a TON of sign and there deer travel around that that finger-tip frequently. About 1/4-mile NE of the tip you will find a small crab apple grove, about 10 trees or so...many a decent buck have been killed there... 

I hope I at least gave you some ideas to investigate...I am much closer to Marsh Creek and French Creek, in fact, just returned 15-mins ago from the gun range, putting the finishing touches on the .270 for my son, for after the Holiday. The range is 8-miles from my office. I hunt almost exclusively the areas around Marsh Creek now as Blue Marsh is a bit far for me to drive now.

Joe


----------



## jlh42581

180? Hell I better RUN back to Ohio. I'd love to go back this weekend but the work is just piled up at home. Not sure I can get back before December

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

jlh42581 said:


> 180? Hell I better RUN back to Ohio. I'd love to go back this weekend but the work is just piled up at home. Not sure I can get back before December
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


My friend hunted his NE Ohio farm all last week and this weekend he saw his first mature bucks moving in the daylight. He has been grinding it out (he took last week off) and it had been really slow until this weekend. I have only made it up twice but might try to get up there mid week this week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Squirrel said:


> My friend hunted his NE Ohio farm all last week and this weekend he saw his first mature bucks moving in the daylight. He has been grinding it out (he took last week off) and it had been really slow until this weekend. I have only made it up twice but might try to get up there mid week this week.


Same here...buddy's been hunting is rear off for the last 8 days, didn't see any quality movement until Sat night and Sunday. He's out now and will be putting in some serious hours over the next 4-days...pretty sure he's in Adams Co. Hope it pays off for him....and Bob too....

Joe


----------



## River420Bottom

Ohio = November 13th.. is game on almost every year... Just sayin'''''


----------



## TauntoHawk

Missions95 said:


> I called the Game Commission to ask about lake ontalaunee last year and they said it was under the control of the reading water authority and not open to public hunting. Idk if that's true but that's what they told me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a watershed and not SGL but I know you can hunt many of the larger areas around the lake. There are sections of propagation areas that are no hunting and are marked as such. There are some safety zones that are bow only as well and they are marked but you can certainly hunt several areas I have seen guys hunting as well as seen the signs stating its open to hunting.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Blue Marsh (and neighboring SGL 280) has more "off-the-beaten-path" opportunities than French Creek...French Creek gets pounded from almost all sides...not to say folks don't kill them in the park they sure do...I know one guy who uses his canoe to access a small area across the lake, gets a representative buck 110-130 just about every year. Passed on a few so far, he's out today as he just texted me saying he passed on a yote at 5 yards, as there is a good buck bedded 70 yards from him. He said the buck didn't even stand up when the yotes (3) came through. He's sure there is a doe over there with the buck, but he can't find her with his binos....
> 
> Anyway...if you want to hit BM or SGL 280 I would direct you to the area North of Justa Road and South of Highland Road...Its not a huge chucnk, but the habitat is extraordinary, holds very good deer, especially during the rut, and often gets overlooked. Many will park at the end of Highland and go N, NW, NE toward the lake fingers and it is GREAT up there, and GREAT deer come out of there, but it gets POUNDED. You can also partk at the end of Justa and hike WNW for about 1/2 mile toward the tip of the lake finger....that area is very good too...thick to get to it, but once in there, you will see a TON of sign and there deer travel around that that finger-tip frequently. About 1/4-mile NE of the tip you will find a small crab apple grove, about 10 trees or so...many a decent buck have been killed there...
> 
> I hope I at least gave you some ideas to investigate...I am much closer to Marsh Creek and French Creek, in fact, just returned 15-mins ago from the gun range, putting the finishing touches on the .270 for my son, for after the Holiday. The range is 8-miles from my office. I hunt almost exclusively the areas around Marsh Creek now as Blue Marsh is a bit far for me to drive now.
> 
> Joe


That is as solid of public land intel as you are ever going to get from the internet.. French creek area I used to hunt birdsboro reservoir just north of french creek and it took a lot less pressure during bow season. was really good for a few years, came up with a private access point that let me park and get in a little ways from normal public parking but the years of long seasons and unlimited doe harvest destroyed the numbers and my hunting steadily declined until my access point owner moved and I never went back and tried the area again. Id imagine blue marsh in October is hammered with non hunting recreational use as well but could get good once it gets cold in November. Is blue Marsh 5B area?


----------



## Bonecrusher

My 2016 buck taken on 11/4 been after this deer for 5 yrs


----------



## nicko

Unless things have changed in the last 20 years, I am pretty sure there is still a good amount of land open to public hunting around Lake Ountalaunee. I used to go after geese out there in my early 20s, I hunted doves there, ducks, and deer. The area around it was stocked with pheasant too. The backside of the lake can be accessed by driving back the road that runs along the right-hand side of Schuykil Valley HS. I know guys hunted ducks back there as I would blinds built in the brush along the edge of the lake. And that backside of the lake has some pretty dense stands of evergreens. I never spent much time going after anything there aside from geese.


----------



## nicko

Damn bonecrusher. Awesome deer!

Any idea how old he is considering you've been after him for 5 years?


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> That is as solid of public land intel as you are ever going to get from the internet.. French creek area I used to hunt birdsboro reservoir just north of french creek and it took a lot less pressure during bow season. was really good for a few years, came up with a private access point that let me park and get in a little ways from normal public parking but the years of long seasons and unlimited doe harvest destroyed the numbers and my hunting steadily declined until my access point owner moved and I never went back and tried the area again. Id imagine blue marsh in October is hammered with non hunting recreational use as well but could get good once it gets cold in November. Is blue Marsh 5B area?


Don't mind sharing, but offering this disclaimer...I've shared it before so there might be a few more folks in the area than usual.

Some of the best hunting in French Creek is had via private access and believe it or not, there are several folks willing to allow access, some want a small and reasonable fee, others want a share of the harvest, some really want as many deer dead as possible as they are dropping $5k per year in landscaping.

I am not sure if ALL of that area is in 5B or not, it very well might be...I'm sure someone will chime in...

Joe


----------



## Bonecrusher

nicko said:


> Damn bonecrusher. Awesome deer!
> 
> Any idea how old he is considering you've been after him for 5 years?


Thanks brother! I'm guessing he's atleast 8yrs old judging by his body size in 2012. Got trail cam pics of him since then. Here's a pic frm 2012


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Bonecrusher, great buck!


----------



## Bonecrusher

Thanks Mathias, I'm definitely proud of him


----------



## TauntoHawk

Bonecrusher said:


> My 2016 buck taken on 11/4 been after this deer for 5 yrs
> View attachment 5064089


incredible to have such a long history with such a deer, Congrats!


----------



## Bonecrusher

TauntoHawk said:


> incredible to have such a long history with such a deer, Congrats!


Thank you! It was definitely nerve racking. Only got 1 pic of him last yr early in the season, then he disappeared. I thought someone got him. The day I arrowed him is the first time I ever laid eyes on him other then a trail cam pic. And his rack was actually a little bigger last yr. this yr he put on mass and kickers


----------



## OldLefty

Again, congrats to all who have scored!


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Man Bob that's a beast. Your not in Pa are u??


On my farm in Ohio !


----------



## KMiha

Congrats on a great buck bonecrusher!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got to talking with my son this weekend about hunting, heritage, etc...(always something I am eager to do with him). We started going through my notes and it was interesting to see the transformation from post-it notes on backs of pics to the Excel workbook I use now, but I did realize a few things about myself that I guess I always knew, but until you see it laid out in front of you it goes a bit unnoticed...

I didn't start bowhunting until age 21 when my parents bought be my first bow Bear Whitetail Extreme II....
I am 44 years old now and into my 23rd season as a bowhunter.
Over those 23 years I have killed 12 buck, and 19 doe with my bow. I didn't get my first buck until I was 26 years old....
7-point in 1998
5- point in 1999
7-point in 2000
7- point in 2001
8- point in 2002
8- point in 2003
9- point in 2005
8- point in 2008
8- point in 2009
11- point in 2011
8-point in 2014
9-point in 2016

I have never killed two buck in the same year (years when I've hunted multiple states). I've hit and was unable to recover 4 deer: a doe in 2003 that was found dead a week later in a creek, a beautiful 9-point that I hit the last day of the season in 5C and was shot by a youth hunter on the opening day of shotgun season in 2010, a doe in KS in 2011, and a that mega-buck that I hit in the shoulder last season- 2015 (we know he survived into the rifle season as he was spotted several times in person and on cam last year, but has yet to appear this year). I've only ever killed two other deer a doe when I was 13 with a .243 and three point buck when I was 16 with a .30.30.

I thought it was an interesting trip down memory lane, reminded me of all that has gone by over the years. Sometimes we just have the time to "stop and smell the roses" so to speak. I was a pretty cool afternoon with my son as well. He enjoys hunting, but nearly as much as I would hope. Given the choice between his Xbox or a treestand, majority of the time the Xbox wins out. It will be interesting to see if that changes after this encounter. He was asking very insightful questions, looking at pics of me, my uncles, brothers, cousins, and grandparents. He didn't realize how much hunting was ingrained in our family, and maybe that's my fault??

This isn't a "look at me" post, but more of a PSA...take a few minutes to smell those roses, enjoy what you have, while you have it. Having lost members of my family to dementia related illnesses, I can't impress upon folks enough the importance of taking notes and photos. We all assume the most vivid images will be burned into our collective memories and I can speak from first hand experience, that isn't always the case. One of the biggest regrets I have to this day with regard to owning, training, and hunting with my GSPs was not taking photos....I was concerned with their obedience, safety, and performance in the field that I never took the time to snap pics of Hunter on point, or Birdie with a retrieve. Not that it matters that much in the grand scheme of things, but my little scrap book, opened a wonderful discussion with my son. It reminded me of my evolution as a bowhunter; it highlighted my transition from single, to married, to married with children, from spending an entire night alone in a treestand as to not spook deer on the way in, to hoarding my son and two nephews in a ground-blind during a turkey season snow storm. 

Will be leaving this week for our annual privilege of hunting SE KS. I'll be sure to be enjoying each moment and doing what I can to preserve them as well.

Congrats to everyone getting out and laying down the hammer. PA is really turning out a bumper crop of buck this year and most couldn't be falling to a more deserved group of guys. We may not always all agree on this thread, but it is a GREAT place to come and share.

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

Bonecrusher said:


> Thank you! It was definitely nerve racking. Only got 1 pic of him last yr early in the season, then he disappeared. I thought someone got him. The day I arrowed him is the first time I ever laid eyes on him other then a trail cam pic. And his rack was actually a little bigger last yr. this yr he put on mass and kickers


Congrats man that is a heck of a buck!


----------



## davydtune

Well I wish I was posting a pic of a dead brute. Unfortunately after passing a dozen or so bucks I finally got my chance on a 150"ish 8 point Saturday with 45 mins of season left. Well...............I straight screwed the pooch and pulled the shot. Come across him low and back, no blood anywhere just fat on the arrow and white hair, didn't smell either. I even watched him work the doe he was following for almost 5 mins after I shot. Spent all day Sunday looking but couldn't find anything at all. Pretty sure I just nicked him but I'm still sick about it. We're leaving to go back down Thursday morning for bear and I'm just gonna scour the area some more. Pretty sure he's still hoofing it but I need to know, just hate it


----------



## Bonecrusher

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it


----------



## nicko

Hang in there davy. Hoepfully he's still hanging around in the area and you'll get another crack at him.


----------



## davydtune

nicko said:


> Hang in there davy. Hoepfully he's still hanging around in the area and you'll get another crack at him.


Thanks. I've been blessed that this hasn't happened to me in many many years but man this stings.


----------



## PaBone

Bonecrusher said:


> My 2016 buck taken on 11/4 been after this deer for 5 yrs
> View attachment 5064089



That is a dandy, Congrats Bonecrusher


----------



## River420Bottom

davydtune said:


> Well I wish I was posting a pic of a dead brute. Unfortunately after passing a dozen or so bucks I finally got my chance on a 150"ish 8 point Saturday with 45 mins of season left. Well...............I straight screwed the pooch and pulled the shot. Come across him low and back, no blood anywhere just fat on the arrow and white hair, didn't smell either. I even watched him work the doe he was following for almost 5 mins after I shot. Spent all day Sunday looking but couldn't find anything at all. Pretty sure I just nicked him but I'm still sick about it. We're leaving to go back down Thursday morning for bear and I'm just gonna scour the area some more. Pretty sure he's still hoofing it but I need to know, just hate it


Hard to hear man, Especially coming from you, you've put down some giant PA deer in your day... It happens to the best of us, can't 10 ring them all I guess


----------



## riceride565

Bonecrusher said:


> My 2016 buck taken on 11/4 been after this deer for 5 yrs
> View attachment 5064089


That's a stud! Way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Card pull today , if you think there not moving during the day here u go .


----------



## jacobh

GreT pics Bob is this in Ohio?


----------



## riceride565

Bob, gives me hope for tomorrow and Wednesday! Back on the stand all day tomorrow and then next day. Good temps. Good wind forecast. 2B.
I'll keep you guys all updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Was over with the neighbor after work. My euro should be done end of week. He's got me seven forehead patches already!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## alenhard15

12-Ringer said:


> Blue Marsh (and neighboring SGL 280) has more "off-the-beaten-path" opportunities than French Creek...French Creek gets pounded from almost all sides...not to say folks don't kill them in the park they sure do...I know one guy who uses his canoe to access a small area across the lake, gets a representative buck 110-130 just about every year. Passed on a few so far, he's out today as he just texted me saying he passed on a yote at 5 yards, as there is a good buck bedded 70 yards from him. He said the buck didn't even stand up when the yotes (3) came through. He's sure there is a doe over there with the buck, but he can't find her with his binos....
> 
> Anyway...if you want to hit BM or SGL 280 I would direct you to the area North of Justa Road and South of Highland Road...Its not a huge chucnk, but the habitat is extraordinary, holds very good deer, especially during the rut, and often gets overlooked. Many will park at the end of Highland and go N, NW, NE toward the lake fingers and it is GREAT up there, and GREAT deer come out of there, but it gets POUNDED. You can also partk at the end of Justa and hike WNW for about 1/2 mile toward the tip of the lake finger....that area is very good too...thick to get to it, but once in there, you will see a TON of sign and there deer travel around that that finger-tip frequently. About 1/4-mile NE of the tip you will find a small crab apple grove, about 10 trees or so...many a decent buck have been killed there...
> 
> I hope I at least gave you some ideas to investigate...I am much closer to Marsh Creek and French Creek, in fact, just returned 15-mins ago from the gun range, putting the finishing touches on the .270 for my son, for after the Holiday. The range is 8-miles from my office. I hunt almost exclusively the areas around Marsh Creek now as Blue Marsh is a bit far for me to drive now.
> 
> Joe


Thank you man!!! That is a lot more than I expected, I will be sure to take a look around that area this winter! Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Another all day sit and no buck. I did see a shooter in the headlights of my truck standing in the field when I pulled into the farm. Just before dark 4 doe came through and I took a nice nanny doe. First doe kill in a lot of years.


----------



## Billy H

Nice pictures Bob. Hope you connect.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the doe Billy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice job with the Nanny Bill!

Joe


----------



## rambofirstblood

Good buck Bonecrusher , congrats


----------



## rambofirstblood

Billy H said:


> Another all day sit and no buck. I did see a shooter in the headlights of my truck standing in the field when I pulled into the farm. Just before dark 4 doe came through and I took a nice nanny doe. First doe kill in a lot of years.


Congrats Billy


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Another all day sit and no buck. I did see a shooter in the headlights of my truck standing in the field when I pulled into the farm. Just before dark 4 doe came through and I took a nice nanny doe. First doe kill in a lot of years.


Congrats on the doe !!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Billy glad to hear u got one down post a pic!!!


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> GreT pics Bob is this in Ohio?


Yes sir !!


----------



## Billy H

Thanks guys. After watching all these small bucks walk through my set ups for weeks now it felt good to put down a deer, even though I'm not big on killin doe. After years of resisting lighted nocks this was my first experience using them. Made recovery a breeze. I'll be using them from now on. Still have time to get a good buck yet.

Scott i usually don't take pictures of doe.


----------



## Mathias

Well done Billy. 
What nock are you using?


Bob, looking for the kill pic 😊

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Well done Billy.
> What nock are you using?
> 
> 
> Bob, looking for the kill pic &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nockturnals


----------



## Matt Musto

davydtune said:


> Well I wish I was posting a pic of a dead brute. Unfortunately after passing a dozen or so bucks I finally got my chance on a 150"ish 8 point Saturday with 45 mins of season left. Well...............I straight screwed the pooch and pulled the shot. Come across him low and back, no blood anywhere just fat on the arrow and white hair, didn't smell either. I even watched him work the doe he was following for almost 5 mins after I shot. Spent all day Sunday looking but couldn't find anything at all. Pretty sure I just nicked him but I'm still sick about it. We're leaving to go back down Thursday morning for bear and I'm just gonna scour the area some more. Pretty sure he's still hoofing it but I need to know, just hate it


Sorry to hear that Davy. I did almost the same exact thing on Wednesday of last week. Still feeling real chitty about not knowing what is going on with my buck.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Well done Billy.
> What nock are you using?
> 
> 
> Bob, looking for the kill pic ��
> 
> 
> Matt , Its been a tuff hunt have saw some great deer I have passed on a 130' two 140' and a 150' hoping to kill one of the mature deer on this farm. The morning hunts have been good with good deer movement and not bad temps but the mid day temps get in the 50's and 60's witch has really slowed down the deer movement . Yesterday was my 13th straight dark to dark sit and I have not seen a deer between 11am to 2pm . What is killing me that I can't sit one stand back to back cause of the winds , where I know two of the big deer I've been hunting . Today will be my 14th straight all day sit , tomorrow I am sleeping in and going to pull some cards . I got till Thursday to get it done , then F,S,S , I am taking a young boy out friend of the landowners to try and get him his first buck with a bow . Hunt has been a great learning experience, I am using a new scent control regimen and in 13 days of hunting I have only been busted once and thats because I had 15 doe around me and there were 5 bucks in there running does and I got caught moving .


----------



## Mathias

Well good luck, I'll text you later in the week with a couple questions. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecrusher

PaBone said:


> That is a dandy, Congrats Bonecrusher


Thanks brother


----------



## Bonecrusher

rambofirstblood said:


> Good buck Bonecrusher , congrats


Thank you


----------



## nicko

Who dialed up these midday temps? Yesterday it was 25 degrees in the morning but shot up to 65 degrees by 2:00pm. And it looks like temps are going to remain in the 60s through the end of this week.


----------



## PSU Joe

pope125 said:


> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Billy.
> What nock are you using?
> 
> 
> Bob, looking for the kill pic ��
> 
> 
> Matt , Its been a tuff hunt have saw some great deer I have passed on a 130' two 140' and a 150' hoping to kill one of the mature deer on this farm. The morning hunts have been good with good deer movement and not bad temps but the mid day temps get in the 50's and 60's witch has really slowed down the deer movement . Yesterday was my 13th straight dark to dark sit and I have not seen a deer between 11am to 2pm . What is killing me that I can't sit one stand back to back cause of the winds , where I know two of the big deer I've been hunting . Today will be my 14th straight all day sit , tomorrow I am sleeping in and going to pull some cards . I got till Thursday to get it done , then F,S,S , I am taking a young boy out friend of the landowners to try and get him his first buck with a bow . Hunt has been a great learning experience, I am using a new scent control regimen and in 13 days of hunting I have only been busted once and thats because I had 15 doe around me and there were 5 bucks in there running does and I got caught moving .
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Pope. Hope to see you with one of those big boys on the ground. Mind sharing your new scent control regime? Sounds like it is working.
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

PSU Joe said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Pope. Hope to see you with one of those big boys on the ground. Mind sharing your new scent control regime? Sounds like it is working.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, in a tree !! When I get home will post what I have been doing , its a little tuff, takes time but it has been working .
Click to expand...


----------



## Billy H

Great buck bonecrusher. Missed that post.

Bob I hope your able to get the kid on a nice buck and a chip shot.


----------



## skezskoz

Bonecrusher said:


> My 2016 buck taken on 11/4 been after this deer for 5 yrs


Wow!! Great deer and great story to go along with it, congrats man!


----------



## Bonecrusher

Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## yetihunter1

Well my weekend really went from bad to worse. I did an all day sit on Saturday, hunted hard till 10 30 in the am, saw 2 small but legal bucks at 70yds but neither came close. Got down to grab food and my climber from the truck then went back in (took 30 mins) and kicked up a doe 30yds from my hang on (I swear these deer are messing with me). I walk up the ridge I was hunting in the direction I saw the bucks moving and other deer movement in the past and set up just below the top. Low and behold there is a hiking path 55 yds away on the top of the ridge....joy. I end up holding tight because there is a ton of sign right where I am set up. Last light comes and I turn to check my 6 and I get blown at. A deer, 85 yds away, that I can't see unless it flashes its white butt jumping around picked me off at 85yds from a slight turn (wind was blowing from deer to me). That wrecks the last 20 minutes of the hunt. 

Move to sunday, as some of you know I have two beagles, one is 9yrs old the other is 6 months. They are playing in the morning and the older one acts like she tweaked her back (has happened before) so we bring her bed downstairs to let her relax. Come 4pm, she hasn't moved, eaten or gone to the bathroom. She wont stand, and he temperature is 6 degrees below normal. We take her to the vet. She has a tumor on her splean that has ruptured and she is bleeding internally. They can perform the surgery for $5k but that will only give her at best 4 weeks to live since the cancer is in her blood stream. Wife is a mess, I am a mess but the best thing to do for the pup is to let her go so she doesn't suffer. So after bringing the dog in for what we think is a pulled back we end up making the decision to say goodbye for good and have her put to sleep. 

I have to say the puppy is a godsend though, she hasn't left my wifes side since we got home that night with out Mollie.


----------



## dougell

Sorry to hear that Yeti.It's never easy to lose a good dog.


----------



## nicko

I'm sorry Yeti. I didn't think the story sounded too bad until you got to Mollie. I know it was not easy but you and your wife did the right thing.


----------



## Starkk00

Sorry about your beagle Yeti, always tough to make that decision.


----------



## Bonecrusher

Sorry to hear bout your pup. It's definitely hard to say goodbye. You did the right thing tho. I feel for you


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it yeti. Losing a pet is losing a family member!!


----------



## PSU Joe

Yeti - Sorry for your loss. Having lost 4 goldens to cancer it is so tough on the family.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Sorry to hear Yeti


----------



## Billy H

Thats a bad day for sure. Sorry to hear.


----------



## vonfoust

Sorry to hear Yeti.


----------



## yetihunter1

Thanks guys, just rough. Ya know its gonna happen someday but that was a sucker punch. As for the deer (since this is a bowhunting forum) just irks me that if I had sat 30 minutes longer I would of had a shot at the doe....the what if's kill ya!! Been looking at when to get out next, and this week kind of stinks for me, so Saturday may be it this week but Monday and Tuesday look fantastic for next week....who knows maybe I can get lucky here before thanksgiving.


----------



## Hammer 1

I would love the Game Commission to close archery out this Sat. Is there any special reason they don't let us have the 3rd week? I would start 2 weeks later if they would give us a week on the end.


----------



## jacobh

I wish they'd close early archery and late season in special reg areas


----------



## jlh42581

Hammer 1 said:


> I would love the Game Commission to close archery out this Sat. Is there any special reason they don't let us have the 3rd week? I would start 2 weeks later if they would give us a week on the end.


They should give us from Oct -> Jan like every other state. Lets not go down that road, I get angry fast at all the shoulds. I cant believe how far we are behind. One of the richest traditional hunting states and more hunters fight against us than with us.


----------



## vonfoust

jlh42581 said:


> They should give us from Oct -> Jan like every other state. Lets not go down that road, I get angry fast at all the shoulds. I cant believe how far we are behind. One of the richest traditional hunting states and more hunters fight against us than with us.


I am convinced that we don't have Sunday hunting because many of the old timers need a drinking night at camp without having to worry about who is shooting 'their' deer while they are sleeping it off.


----------



## Scotty C

Back from Illinois. Saw 11 different buck. Had 4 shooters in bow range and no shots taken. none of my shot opportunities were great ones. Had a absolute giant at 27 yards on the final afternoon hunt but opted not to take an iffy shot. I had a neck shot but obviously passed on it. buck needed two more steps but it never happened. Held at full draw for two minutes. 
Here are pics of him from last year. He easily hit the 185/190 inch mark this year. I'm guessing 160 to 165 in last years pics. I was just privileged to get close to an animal of his caliber...
PA doesn't hold the excitement for me right now lol!! and I can still hunt for almost two more weeks..


----------



## Scotty C

vonfoust said:


> I am convinced that we don't have Sunday hunting because many of the old timers need a drinking night at camp without having to worry about who is shooting 'their' deer while they are sleeping it off.


you may have a point lol!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Matt, really sorry about the pup - that's tough.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> I wish they'd close early archery and late season in special reg areas


I'm on board. Close the September portion of archery and the late shotgun season.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yes sir Matt!!! Let's face it I see more and more fawns with spots in September. Then late season everyone comes to the special reg areas because they're open still and the herd is getting destroyed


----------



## Scotty C

Mathias said:


> I'm on board. Close the September portion of archery and the late shotgun season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We have a shotgun season?


----------



## Mathias

Scotty C said:


> We have a shotgun season?


Special regs area se pa every year til late January 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Found this pic of my buck from 7/2014 while perusing old pics.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

Mathias said:


> Special regs area se pa every year til late January
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Our farm is in 5C. Archery open in September for bucks and opened until firearm season..

I really didnt know we had a shotgun season in PA. I wasn't being wise. We are allowed to use rifles in our part of 5c.. One day the PGC will make it easier to understand all our regs.


----------



## nicko

I just got this pic from my college roommate. He lives in NY but his wife's family is from around here. The hunter is his brother in laws friend and he said he shot it at the Spring Hollow golf course which I take to mean the area around the golf course. This area around the golf course includes land owned by the SE Pennsylvania Veterans Home and the adjacent property that was the old Pennhurst state hospital. The land around Pennhurst is thick, runs right along the river, and definitely holds some whoppers. 

It's quite possible this buck was shot within the limits of Spring City. Scott, time for us to pool up our life savings and buy Pennhurst.


----------



## Mathias

Scotty C I didn't take it that way. When I was a kid we shot deer and groundhogs all over down here with our 30-06's 😲

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Dang Nick that's a stud

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> I just got this pic from my college roommate. He lives in NY but his wife's family is from around here. The hunter is his brother in laws friend and he said he shot it at the Spring Hollow golf course which I take to mean the area around the golf course. This area around the golf course includes land owned by the SE Pennsylvania Veterans Home and the adjacent property that was the old Pennhurst state hospital. The land around Pennhurst is thick, runs right along the river, and definitely holds some whoppers.
> 
> It's quite possible this buck was shot within the limits of Spring City. Scott, time for us to pool up our life savings and buy Pennhurst.


Wasn't this shot the first week of the early September season?


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Wasn't this shot the first week of the early September season?


Yep....took a while to surface here...couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I just got this pic from my college roommate. He lives in NY but his wife's family is from around here. The hunter is his brother in laws friend and he said he shot it at the Spring Hollow golf course which I take to mean the area around the golf course. This area around the golf course includes land owned by the SE Pennsylvania Veterans Home and the adjacent property that was the old Pennhurst state hospital. The land around Pennhurst is thick, runs right along the river, and definitely holds some whoppers.
> 
> It's quite possible this buck was shot within the limits of Spring City. Scott, time for us to pool up our life savings and buy Pennhurst.


Don't forget about me Nick - I'll add my life savings and we incorporate and call ourselves the CCO = Chester County Outfitters...sell a few hunts each year, we'll get our "life savings" back in no time...especially mine, my accounts aren't very deep (lol)

Joe


----------



## full moon64

nicko biggest pa buck i seen on here congrat,, good for him


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> Wasn't this shot the first week of the early September season?


Quite possible. You know the way these deer get shot and the story ends up being that it was shot by somebody everybody knows and in every state in the union. 

Any pics of this deer/hero pic from earlier in the season that I missed?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Quite possible. You know the way these deer get shot and the story ends up being that it was shot by somebody everybody knows and in every state in the union.
> 
> Any pics of this deer/hero pic from earlier in the season that I missed?



I didn't see this posted here before, the guy who shot it works with us...I don't know him well, but met once or twice...seems to be a good guy and some whose opinions I value, speak highly of him....









here's another shot to give some perspective....



Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Quite possible. You know the way these deer get shot and the story ends up being that it was shot by somebody everybody knows and in every state in the union.
> 
> Any pics of this deer/hero pic from earlier in the season that I missed?


Old news !!! Look at post #1855


----------



## jacobh

Yep that buck was shot up route 23


----------



## nicko

Yep. Early season kill. Back to your regularly scheduled programs.


----------



## nicko

It's funny how these stories change....my college roomie said he thought it was shot in the last few days. The pics didn't ring a bell as having been posted earlier this year.


----------



## jacobh

Yea always happens with big bucks lol that's why i never worry about it!!! Bucks is huge. Soon it'll be killed in NE Pa under a spotlight with a xbow hahaha


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Don't forget about me Nick - I'll add my life savings and we incorporate and call ourselves the CCO = Chester County Outfitters...sell a few hunts each year, we'll get our "life savings" back in no time...especially mine, my accounts aren't very deep (lol)
> 
> Joe


I've got a few bucks to throw at the pool. 



nicko said:


> Quite possible. You know the way these deer get shot and the story ends up being that it was shot by somebody everybody knows and in every state in the union.
> 
> Any pics of this deer/hero pic from earlier in the season that I missed?


Yes, but the face was covered with an MS Paint edit.


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> Quite possible. You know the way these deer get shot and the story ends up being that it was shot by somebody everybody knows and in every state in the union.
> 
> Any pics of this deer/hero pic from earlier in the season that I missed?


You know it! Just last week I had a friend tell me it was shot by fish hatchery in Oswayo.


----------



## Mathias

Seeing a lot of does and young ones in the overnight hours, no bucks.
Hoping to fill the freezer with a big gal Thursday morning.....
Sure has quieted down here.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Heading up to camp friday night gonna give this bear hunting thing a try for the first time,dont know what to expect as far as crowds


----------



## Billy H

Sitting down wind of some scrapes that popped up last week. Not sure if their still active. Guess I'll see.


----------



## Billy H

Still active! Basket six in all his glory on the scrape. Pissing all over himself. Working the hell out of the licking branch. Neat to watch but disapointing. Story of my season right there. Small bucks.


----------



## Matt Musto

Sorry to hear about your beagle Yeti, that's a tough loss.


----------



## Matt Musto

I am also in favor of getting rid of early archery season in special regs. I do like the extra two weeks before gun season. I feel and always felt that it's not the number of days available to hunt, but the the number of tags available to purchase that effects the herd numbers. Opening Sundays statewide would not effect the number of buck kills. Numbers may fluctuate a little but I think over a ten year span it would average out to near what the totals are now. It's pretty much the same guys killing their bucks every year with some good hunters not tagging out and some lucky opening day types getting one here and there. I know some guys don't agree but the only way to see is if it's implemented and look at the results.


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Seeing a lot of does and young ones in the overnight hours, no bucks.
> Hoping to fill the freezer with a big gal Thursday morning.....
> Sure has quieted down here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I noted this yesterday on my way home from work. It looks like the breeding phase is winding down which should get the mature bucks out cruising again looking for the last receptive does in this cycle.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I agree it's the number of tags available but when guys don't fill buck tags they come to these areas to continue to hunt until gun season. No I don't blame them!! But..... this puts a lot more hunters into 3 areas which I feel will kill a lot more deer then they'd normally have. A lot of the areas I hunt are tiny parcels and have multiple hunters now. This year the property I have is surrounded by 3 other small properties and now all the properties have hunters on them. In the past 16 years I've hunted here this is the 1st time other hunters have been on these properties. Homeowners say they're from other counties. Friends of friends. I believe this is a huge factor in why so many are seeing less deer


----------



## Billy H

I believe its a combination of way to many weeks of deer season and way to many tags alloted in the special regs areas. Cutting back on season length and putting a fat fee for every doe tag a hunter buys after his first tag would help in more ways than one. The hunting quality is definitely on the decline here


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I believe its a combination of way to many weeks of deer season and way to many tags alloted in the special regs areas. Cutting back on season length and putting a fat fee for every doe tag a hunter buys after his first tag would help in more ways than one. The hunting quality is definitely on the decline here


Biily , I think quality varies from hunter to hunter . Most part I think guys from Pa are happy with just shooting anything , just to say boy I shot a buck. My hunting and what I kill has changed the last few years , I am more about killing a mature deer than horn size . There are guys that probably have a pile of 90' to 110' deer horns in there garage and they are happy . For me its shooting the right deer , just not anything that wonders by . With all the hero photos on this thread , tell me how many deer are over 4.5 , 5.5 old ? Not many if any . After going back to Ohio to hunt this year I think its going to be the way Im headed for a long time .


----------



## jtkratzer

They're still chasing this morning. Brother in law was on his way to work and had a buck chase a doe from a property I run across the street right in front of him. Saw a few others along the way. My six year old daughter spotted groups of two, three, and four on another I hunt on the way home yesterday.


----------



## jacobh

Billy I agree completely. Double or triple doe tag prices and cut numbers in half. I also agree with Pope about people being happy with any deer. I see a lot on here killed their buck already then the next breath they want longer seasons. I believe that hey we had enough time to get it done already why make the seasons longer? I truly believe the tags and long seasons at least in my area are really taking their toll. I've been saying it for a few years now but a lot of others are now seeing it. Hopefully something changes soon.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Billy I agree completely. Double or triple doe tag prices and cut numbers in half. I also agree with Pope about people being happy with any deer. I see a lot on here killed their buck already then the next breath they want longer seasons. I believe that hey we had enough time to get it done already why make the seasons longer? I truly believe the tags and long seasons at least in my area are really taking their toll. I've been saying it for a few years now but a lot of others are now seeing it. Hopefully something changes soon.


Scott, its funny guy pulls the trigger on a dink then out of the side of his mouth he would like to have another buck tag . There are guys on this thread that think we should go to a two buck state , thats the mentality of the hunters we have . Are you freaking serious . Nothing going to change Scott , we can not rely on the PGC for things to get better . Its got to start with us as hunters and look in the mirror, and be honest then won't happen either . Scott , we are stuck with what we got and people are happy the way things are . Why you think i am in Ohio !!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Scotty C said:


> Our farm is in 5C. Archery open in September for bucks and opened until firearm season..
> 
> I really didnt know we had a shotgun season in PA. I wasn't being wise. We are allowed to use rifles in our part of 5c.. One day the PGC will make it easier to understand all our regs.


for the late shot gun in goes by counties not by WMU if you check the seasons and bag limits page on the PGC website you can see the counties your allowed to use a shotgun for late season in.


----------



## jacobh

Oh I hear ya Bob.... yea we are trying to get a house in Md. If that happens I'll spend almost all hunting season down there. We've hunted there a total of 5 days all year and have seen and killed more there then around here in 3 months. In fact I may have some spots open on our lease there for next year if guys are interested. 





pope125 said:


> Scott, its funny guy pulls the trigger on a dink then out of the side of his mouth he would like to have another buck tag . There are guys on this thread that think we should go to a two buck state , thats the mentality of the hunters we have . Are you freaking serious . Nothing going to change Scott , we can not rely on the PGC for things to get better . Its got to start with us as hunters and look in the mirror, and be honest then won't happen either . Scott , we are stuck with what we got and people are happy the way things are . Why you think i am in Ohio !!!


----------



## jacobh

Yep this adds confusion as in 5c it's special reg area it says u can hunt with a gun til end of January... but not Berks county


QUOTE=yetihunter1;1096991617]for the late shot gun in goes by counties not by WMU if you check the seasons and bag limits page on the PGC website you can see the counties your allowed to use a shotgun for late season in.[/QUOTE]


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yep this adds confusion as in 5c it's special reg area it says u can hunt with a gun til end of January... but not Berks county
> 
> 
> QUOTE=yetihunter1;1096991617]for the late shot gun in goes by counties not by WMU if you check the seasons and bag limits page on the PGC website you can see the counties your allowed to use a shotgun for late season in.


[/QUOTE]


DEER, ANTLERLESS EXTENDED REGULAR FIREARMS: (Allegheny, Bucks, Chester, Delaware, Montgomery and Philadelphia counties): Dec. 26-Jan. 28. An antlerless deer with each required antlerless license.


----------



## jacobh

Yep so Midas well have county specific tags


----------



## nicko

Not sure how everyone else would classify their season to this point but this has been the best season I've had in a while. I have only had maybe one or two sits where I did not see any deer where as in past years, I sometimes went up to a week without seeing anything. I have seen more bucks then I have in past seasons and more quality bucks too. And based on the success stories and pictures posted up in this thread, it looks like a lot of guys are having good seasons too.


----------



## goathillinpa

Late shotgun season runs by counties not units. Just a FYI.



Scotty C said:


> Our farm is in 5C. Archery open in September for bucks and opened until firearm season..
> 
> I really didnt know we had a shotgun season in PA. I wasn't being wise. We are allowed to use rifles in our part of 5c.. One day the PGC will make it easier to understand all our regs.


----------



## jacobh

Nick my season isn't terrible don't get me wrong I got my share but sightings are way way down again for me


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Scott, its funny guy pulls the trigger on a dink then out of the side of his mouth he would like to have another buck tag . There are guys on this thread that think we should go to a two buck state , thats the mentality of the hunters we have . Are you freaking serious . Nothing going to change Scott , we can not rely on the PGC for things to get better .* Its got to start with us as hunters* and look in the mirror, and be honest then won't happen either . Scott , we are stuck with what we got and people are happy the way things are . Why you think i am in Ohio !!!


Agreed, probably the most important part.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Biily , I think quality varies from hunter to hunter . Most part I think guys from Pa are happy with just shooting anything , just to say boy I shot a buck. My hunting and what I kill has changed the last few years , I am more about killing a mature deer than horn size . There are guys that probably have a pile of 90' to 110' deer horns in there garage and they are happy . For me its shooting the right deer , just not anything that wonders by . With all the hero photos on this thread , tell me how many deer are over 4.5 , 5.5 old ? Not many if any . After going back to Ohio to hunt this year I think its going to be the way Im headed for a long time .


Pope, I agree with your sentiment as a whole and how it relates to the mentality state wide. Although, not every hunter on this thread is looking to kill the oldest buck they can find, and I am totally fine with that. I do however believe there are quite a few older mature bucks on this thread than you are giving credit too. I alone was hunting three different bucks that were 5.5 years old for sure. 2 have been killed. I'm not trying to argue with you but just pointing out that I believe there are more guys like you and I every year in this state that are trying to hunt mature bucks. The good thing is that we are still a one buck state and I don't think that will ever change.


----------



## nicko

Deer that are 4 1/2 years old or older or not the norm in Pennsylvania especially when you consider how many hunters are in the state. If mature deer of 4 1/2 years and older is your measuring stick, then Pennsylvania probably is not the state for you. But, I think a number of the success pictures in this thread illustrate as we have known for years that Pennsylvania does hold some older and more mature deer. You just have to get access to the land they live on to hunt them.


----------



## dougell

Not everyone can hunt everyday.When time is limited,most hunters simply take what they can get within reason.It's also not a competition for many people.Just getting out and getting a chance at a legal deer is enough to satisfy some guys.


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> Scott, its funny guy pulls the trigger on a dink then out of the side of his mouth he would like to have another buck tag . There are guys on this thread that think we should go to a two buck state , thats the mentality of the hunters we have . Are you freaking serious . Nothing going to change Scott , we can not rely on the PGC for things to get better . Its got to start with us as hunters and look in the mirror, and be honest then won't happen either . Scott , we are stuck with what we got and people are happy the way things are . Why you think i am in Ohio !!!


Two buck tags would be a disaster, and this is coming from someone who is not a trophy hunter. Guys would absolutely shoot smaller bucks on their first tag as a (punch a buck tag) deer and be pickier on the second. it wouldn't take long to undo what antler restrictions has helped build


----------



## jtkratzer

The challenge you all have in the five counties around Philadelphia is the lack of space for the deer herd that exists there. You want to see more deer period and more mature bucks, but the expansion of the Philly suburbs continues to grow and reduce the habitat. Outside of college and the Marine Corps, I've been in Lancaster Co since 1994. This place is growing up, the farms are being developed, and the woods are being developed into 10+ acre plots with multi million dollar homes and people don't let you hunt. Same problems I hear people talk about when trying to door knock for permission on private property in 5C/D. Shrinking habitat and increasing population means more pressure where there is access and the human population is driving up the number of doe tags to reduce the deer herd. Same people who won't let you hunt are the ones complaining to legislators about the damage to their cars, landscaping, property. 

Tag numbers and season length changes aren't going to fix things in this area of the state to improve hunting. It's the public's view of hunting and the hunting community's reputation that's the issue. 

Just one guy's opinion after watching the non-stop development, population growth, and turn away from hunting/sportsman tradition and values. That view is directed towards the SE corner of the state. North and west of Harrisburg, until you get to Pittsburgh, I suspect poaching is a bigger issue the we all would like to believe. Heard a guy who lives near my inlaws' camp killed 20 deer last year. Maybe it's exaggeration, but you all have seen the it's brown, it's down and maybe even know a guy who shot a spike and knocked the antlers off to put an antlerless tag on it. Saw a friend of a friend do that once. Never hunted with either of them since.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Not everyone can hunt everyday.When time is limited,most hunters simply take what they can get within reason.It's also not a competition for many people.Just getting out and getting a chance at a legal deer is enough to satisfy some guys.


Agreed. Some guys wait all year just for their 2 day trip during gun season. Telling them to not shoot that 2.5 year old 110" buck because it will be bigger next year would surely earn you some crooked looks.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> Two buck tags would be a disaster, and this is coming from someone who is not a trophy hunter. Guys would absolutely shoot smaller bucks on their first tag as a (punch a buck tag) deer and be pickier on the second. it wouldn't take long to undo what antler restrictions has helped build


This thread had this debate a few weeks ago, not likely the first time this season then, let's not rehash it again.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Biily , I think quality varies from hunter to hunter . Most part I think guys from Pa are happy with just shooting anything , just to say boy I shot a buck. My hunting and what I kill has changed the last few years , I am more about killing a mature deer than horn size . There are guys that probably have a pile of 90' to 110' deer horns in there garage and they are happy . For me its shooting the right deer , just not anything that wonders by . With all the hero photos on this thread , tell me how many deer are over 4.5 , 5.5 old ? Not many if any . After going back to Ohio to hunt this year I think its going to be the way Im headed for a long time .


Bob I agree 100% that the individual hunter has to make the choice to the qualities of the deer he kills. What I am referring to is the quality of hunting as a whole in the special Regs areas. I can remember a time when a hunter could go to a game land and have a decent chance at a successful hunt. Now those places are dead zones, loaded with habitat but devoid of deer. Now I am seeing numbers creep down even in private properties. As far as I am concerned the scales have tipped the other way and it's time to cut back. I just go by what I see. Even in green lane park and peace valley and places like that where I used to see good numbers of deer now I see a handful. There was a time not long ago I could drive past Aldo's private Property and see 20 deer ,now you might see 5 . With the extended seasons and amount of tags it only stands to reason things will continue to decline, it can't go the other way.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Agreed. Some guys wait all year just for their 2 day trip during gun season. Telling them to not shoot that 2.5 year old 110" buck because it will be bigger next year would surely earn you some crooked looks.


Especially for guys who don't have a lot of success under their belts. The 124 3/8" buck I tagged last year with the bow was my first buck since I was 16 back in 1998. There were a lot of years I didn't hunt in between and those I did, I didn't see bucks to shoot. My thoughts on letting young deer pass came from chatting here and reading books. My brother in law is 29 and just started hunting. I'll be pumped for him to shoot any legal buck to ouch his first buck tag. Wouldn't surprise me to see him hold out after that for at least an eight or 2.5-3.5+ year old buck. I'm treating him like a mentored youth - get him some success and then bring him along for a lifetime of hunting and learning the traditions and values we hold as hunters. Tagging his first doe this year during archery season just stoked that desire even further. I'm happy to see him enjoying the encounters in the woods where he sees deer up close as much or more than getting an opportunity to draw the bow.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> Not everyone can hunt everyday.When time is limited,most hunters simply take what they can get within reason.It's also not a competition for many people.Just getting out and getting a chance at a legal deer is enough to satisfy some guys.





nicko said:


> Agreed. Some guys wait all year just for their 2 day trip during gun season. Telling them to not shoot that 2.5 year old 110" buck because it will be bigger next year would surely earn you some crooked looks.


Totally agree.


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> Bob I agree 100% that the individual hunter has to make the choice to the qualities of the deer he kills. What I am referring to is the quality of hunting as a whole in the special Regs areas. I can remember a time when a hunter could go to a game land and have a decent chance at a successful hunt. Now those places are dead zones, loaded with habitat but devoid of deer. Now I am seeing numbers creep down even in private properties. As far as I am concerned the scales have tipped the other way and it's time to cut back. I just go by what I see. Even in green lane park and peace valley and places like that where I used to see good numbers of deer now I see a handful. There was a time not long ago I could drive past Aldo's private Property and see 20 deer ,now you might see 5 . With the extended seasons and amount of tags it only stands to reason things will continue to decline, it can't go the other way.


How many antlerless tags did PETA buy the last two years in 5C/D? 20,000? 30,000? Or was that just a rumor?


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> This thread had this debate a few weeks ago, not likely the first time this season then, let's not rehash it again.


Sorry man, I thought Pope and others brought it up this morning not trying to bring old topics up and rehash anything for arrangements sake. I don't jump in on the controversial stuff much but thought I'd add my two sense since I hunt a two buck state each year in New York.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> Sorry man, I thought Pope and others brought it up this morning not trying to bring old topics up and rehash anything for arrangements sake. I don't jump in on the controversial stuff much but thought I'd add my two sense since I hunt a two buck state each year in New York.


No worries, I think the regulars here all voiced their opinions and it fizzled out. A lot of folks agreed with you about shooting a young buck early because they could. I use that approach with doe. Shoot a doe early for the meat and it makes holding out for a mature buck much easier. But I also hunt a few places where seeing 10-30 doe in a sit is normal.


----------



## nicko

jtkratzer said:


> How many antlerless tags did PETA buy the last two years in 5C/D? 20,000? 30,000? Or was that just a rumor?


Rumor. It seems to get started every year but it has never been substantiated.


----------



## Matt Musto

Here is a buck my mother's, cousin's son-in-law shot on the 5th of November. I don't know his name and I hope he doesn't mind that I share it. Shot up in Jim Thorpe. I would consider this deer to be at least 4.5

The second deer is the buck I was hunting on one property. Passed it as what I thought was a 3.5" year old in 2014, got one pic of him in 2015 and was killed on the 7th


----------



## jacobh

No clue i personallt hope they bought a lot. In stand so far in I'd say 20 sits Ive seen 3 does all year





jtkratzer said:


> How many antlerless tags did PETA buy the last two years in 5C/D? 20,000? 30,000? Or was that just a rumor?


----------



## Matt Musto

jtkratzer said:


> How many antlerless tags did PETA buy the last two years in 5C/D? 20,000? 30,000? Or was that just a rumor?


Think about how many tree hugging liberal idiots would have to get a hunting license, apply for first and second round permits then stand in line to spend 195,000 dollars to pull that off.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Bob I agree 100% that the individual hunter has to make the choice to the qualities of the deer he kills. *What I am referring to is the quality of hunting as a whole in the special Regs areas. I can remember a time when a hunter could go to a game land and have a decent chance at a successful hunt. Now those places are dead zones, loaded with habitat but devoid of deer*. Now I am seeing numbers creep down even in private properties. As far as I am concerned the scales have tipped the other way and it's time to cut back. I just go by what I see. Even in green lane park and peace valley and places like that where I used to see good numbers of deer now I see a handful. There was a time not long ago I could drive past Aldo's private Property and see 20 deer ,now you might see 5 . With the extended seasons and amount of tags it only stands to reason things will continue to decline, it can't go the other way.


The hunts I had on public land earlier this season were good hunts. I saw deer on all but one hunt, had chances at deer on multiple hunts, and saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof. I know not everybody has similar experiences but this season has me excited for the potential of that piece of public land next year.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> Totally agree.


It's all a matter of perspective and that changes over time for most people.I like big bucks but I'm not obsessed with them any more.My primary focus these days is getting my son out as much as possible and I try not to make it all about deer.We took a couple Saturdays from hunting deer to hunt small game and turkeys.I only got a chance to carry my bow three times this year so I had low expectations of killing a big buck.It's just not a priority for me at this point and I don't know if it ever will be again.Next year he'll be 12 so I'll get to start carrying a weapon again but that drive to kill really isn't there like it used to be because I'd still rather him to be the one doing the shooting.I'll likely carry a rifle some this year and if I see a buck that's obviously legal I'll shoot it.If I do,I do and if I don't,so be it.In the end,knowing that my son has a burning desire to be out there makes it all worthwhile.Things certainly have changed over the years but I think they've changed for the better.Yes we have less deer but we have a better balanced herd and the percentage of decent bucks in the herd has never been better.Pa will never be a true trophy destination but the days of trying to grow a set of spikes in a herd of 30 deer are long gone.We have longer seasons,more liberal bag limits and opportunities I never would have dreamed we'd have back in 1980 when I started hunting.I can pretty much guarantee that I won't kill a 180" deer this year or any year for that matter.However,I live in a state where I don't have to travel to hunt or pay a bunch of money to lease land and spend most of my season trying to patrol it.When I get a few hours to hunt,I can go just about anywhere,not have to worry about posters and expect a reasonable chance to kill a deer if I do my part.I won't see thirty deer every time I hunt and I won't get my picture on the cover of a magazince but for the $20 my license costs,it's well worth it to me.


----------



## jacobh

U don't realize how not great Pa hunting is until u hunt out of state. My buddy is in Iowa hunting state gamelands he's never been to and saw a 170" or so 10-12 pt and a 145" or so 8 PT in 2 days of hunting plus other smaller bucks. All on gamelands!!!!


----------



## pope125

I have been a member on AT since 2013 , and have followed this thread for a few years . When I first can on here could not really wrap my head around why someone would shot a smaller but legal deer . I never really hunted much in Pa from 1995-2009 most of my hunting was done in the Mid-West . I sorta of taken a back seat anymore about the smaller deer shot on this thread, it has taken me time but I do see why people shot the deer they do . There are hunters that don't have the time , have kids , don't like the cold , small piece of property , hunt public land , etc. I probably never saw why someone would shoot a smaller deer, but after reading this thread for a few years I see why they do . It pretty much comes down to the person, if your happy with what you shoot and your happy as hell thats all that matters . Never really saw it that way !


----------



## dougell

That pretty much sums it up but in many cases,I think it has little to do with bragging and more about the excitement of killing a buck for someone who doesn't get a lot of chances.


----------



## nicko

Yep, some guys just don't need a huge set of antlers to be happy. Don't get me wrong. I would love it as much as the next guy to be able to tag a Boone and Crockett buck with my bow but it's not what drives me. I hunted for a few seasons in a row with unrealistic expectations and at the end of the season, I was disappointed and it was detracting from my enjoyment of just being out in the woods and hunting. I wasn't appreciating the deer I did get as much as I should. 

I am happy seeing deer, being able to shoot one with my bow which is always a rush, and putting meat in the freezer. If it has a decent set of antlers, it's a bonus for me. 

I also have the added shift in my focus of a new dog in the house that appears to be showing a lot of desire to hunt. A lot of my spare time in the past where I automatically picked up my bow to shoot now is being replaced with taking the dog for walks, runs on the local game lands, and scent training in the back yard.


----------



## schlep1967

pope125 said:


> I have been a member on AT since 2013 , and have followed this thread for a few years . When I first can on here could not really wrap my head around why someone would shot a smaller but legal deer . I never really hunted much in Pa from 1995-2009 most of my hunting was done in the Mid-West . I sorta of taken a back seat anymore about the smaller deer shot on this thread, it has taken me time but I do see why people shot the deer they do . There are hunters that don't have the time , have kids , don't like the cold , small piece of property , hunt public land , etc. I probably never saw why someone would shoot a smaller deer, but after reading this thread for a few years I see why they do . It pretty much comes down to the person, if your happy with what you shoot and your happy as hell thats all that matters . Never really saw it that way !


Good post Pope.
We all have our reasons. For me it is getting into the woods and feeding those that don't have. My first deer of the year always goes to my sister. She is a single mom and really needs the help. My second deer went mostly to the farmer that lets me hunt. The 3rd was split between myself and my father in law that helped me process the other deer. Out of 3 deer I netted 20 lbs of meat for myself. And like Dougell I grew hunting here in PA when it was a small miracle just to get a legal buck with 3 inch long spikes. And getting a single doe tag was was literally winning the lottery. Last year I shot the largest buck of my life. This year I shot what is now a very average 8 point that back in 1982 would have been local coffee corner news.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> No clue i personallt hope they bought a lot. In stand so far in I'd say 20 sits Ive seen 3 does all year


Sorry bud, but that sounds like you need some new spots. For the number of deer you see dead and alive along the sides of the roads in those five counties, hard to believe anyone could even intentionally not see doe on a regular basis. Don't take that personal as I consider myself a newb, but I'd probably move on from that spot unless it's producing bucks. I see doe all the time, but I have to rely on them drawing bucks in as this year was the first on one of my properties where I saw multiple bucks in a single sit and that happened several times. 



Matt Musto said:


> Think about how many tree hugging liberal idiots would have to get a hunting license, apply for first and second round permits then stand in line to spend 195,000 dollars to pull that off.


Makes sense, way too much effort for most people who just want to hold a sign or post on social media. 



pope125 said:


> I have been a member on AT since 2013 , and have followed this thread for a few years . When I first can on here could not really wrap my head around why someone would shot a smaller but legal deer . I never really hunted much in Pa from 1995-2009 most of my hunting was done in the Mid-West . I sorta of taken a back seat anymore about the smaller deer shot on this thread, it has taken me time but I do see why people shot the deer they do . There are hunters that don't have the time , have kids , don't like the cold , small piece of property , hunt public land , etc. I probably never saw why someone would shoot a smaller deer, but after reading this thread for a few years I see why they do . It pretty much comes down to the person, if your happy with what you shoot and your happy as hell thats all that matters . Never really saw it that way !


Maybe so, I haven't deer hunted myself anywhere else. Wasn't old enough in Minnesota to deer hunt before moving to PA. I'm one you describe with two young children, work, reserves and my busy season is 10/1-12/7. Hard for me to take a week or two off from my 100% commission job during the busy season to hunt out of state. Would love to see deer jacobh's buddy saw, and maybe that's an option in the future. I need to get better at scouting and being able to put myself in a position to have decent odds of success. I get there aren't guarantees, but the expense of non-resident tags/lottery fees, travel, loss of income potential, and time are probably pretty steep.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> The hunts I had on public land earlier this season were good hunts. I saw deer on all but one hunt, had chances at deer on multiple hunts, and saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof. I know not everybody has similar experiences but this season has me excited for the potential of that piece of public land next year.


I find it hard to believe that anyone would defend whats happened to our public land in the southeast.


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> I have been a member on AT since 2013 , and have followed this thread for a few years . When I first can on here could not really wrap my head around why someone would shot a smaller but legal deer . I never really hunted much in Pa from 1995-2009 most of my hunting was done in the Mid-West . I sorta of taken a back seat anymore about the smaller deer shot on this thread, it has taken me time but I do see why people shot the deer they do . There are hunters that don't have the time , have kids , don't like the cold , small piece of property , hunt public land , etc. I probably never saw why someone would shoot a smaller deer, but after reading this thread for a few years I see why they do . It pretty much comes down to the person, if your happy with what you shoot and your happy as hell thats all that matters . Never really saw it that way !


Congratulations, there are not many people that can change their convictions about something so deeply personal as hunting. I have had many 'discussions' about telling someone 'how to have fun'. I used to look different at someone if they weren't doing things 'my way' or the way I percieved to be the 'best'. 
We (especially on this board of often dedicated archery guys) often get wrapped up in the personal goals we set for ourselves and forget that this is supposed ot be fun. It's not so much about the kill anymore as it is watching the dogs, my kids, and finally (though it took awhile) me have fun again. And I realized I shouldn't be telling someone else how to have fun. Granted, sometimes to accomplish what you want it is 'miserable fun', but who am I to force someone else to have 'miserable fun' the way I have miserable fun?

We all get something different out of this, and not all goals are the same.


----------



## dougell

This year I shot what is now a very average 8 point that back in 1982 would have been local coffee corner news. 

Isn't that the truth.In 1986 my brother killed an 8 point with an 18" spread.When I got to him,the two of us just stared at it in disbelief.He had the buck scored at a PGC scoring session and it scoured 115".Word spread about that buck and we had people stopping over all night to see it.I've passed a at least a dozen bucks that big over the past 10 years but readily admit that I wouldn't pass it this year.My taxidermist has a 12" 8 point in his shop that was the biggest buck they mounted in 1980.I remember back around 92 or 93 a guy from Clearfield killed a wide 8 point that was borderline P&Y.They had that rack on display at a couple shops and at a couple sports shows because it just might make the book.That deer wouldn't even draw attention today and it wouldn't win any big buck contests.


----------



## jacobh

you can think what u want brother read the thread in our area sightings are way down. It's not just my spots. In my area u can't find new spots nobody gives permission. 30 doors and 30 nos





jtkratzer said:


> Sorry bud, but that sounds like you need some new spots. For the number of deer you see dead and alive along the sides of the roads in those five counties, hard to believe anyone could even intentionally not see doe on a regular basis. Don't take that personal as I consider myself a newb, but I'd probably move on from that spot unless it's producing bucks. I see doe all the time, but I have to rely on them drawing bucks in as this year was the first on one of my properties where I saw multiple bucks in a single sit and that happened several times.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense, way too much effort for most people who just want to hold a sign or post on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, I haven't deer hunted myself anywhere else. Wasn't old enough in Minnesota to deer hunt before moving to PA. I'm one you describe with two young children, work, reserves and my busy season is 10/1-12/7. Hard for me to take a week or two off from my 100% commission job during the busy season to hunt out of state. Would love to see deer your buddy saw, and maybe that's an option in the future. I need to get better at scouting and being able to put myself in a position to have decent odds of success. I get there aren't guarantees, but the expense of non-resident tags/lottery fees, travel, loss of income potential, and time are probably pretty steep.


----------



## pope125

I guess I can say I have been blessed the last 20 years to be able to hunt some great farms and kill some great deer in the mid-west . I then come home and its a big reality check . I have to say only way I would kill a deer in Pa if he was fully mature , I could have 2.5 year old 130' run past me all day I would never pick the bow off the hanger . Thats just me!! Then I think someone else is going to kill that deer , and I'm with that . I have and have always hunted for myself and have not really cared what people thought or said . I hunt for on reason "MYSELF" and I do what i do cause I love it . I just got done hunting 14 straight days dark to dark in Ohio and could of killed a 3.5 150 , saw two deer people could hunt there hole lives and never see . Seeing those two deer so far on this hunt , has made my hunt, even though I have not scored .


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I find it hard to believe that anyone would defend whats happened to our public land in the southeast.


Maybe I'm missing something. What has happened? I'm not trying to be a smartass. I just haven't seen the public land I hunt undergo any changes for the detriment.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> you can think what u want brother read the thread in our area sightings are way down. It's not just my spots. In my area u can't find new spots nobody gives permission. 30 doors and 30 nos


That's why I said don't take it personal. Numbers and sightings were way down to start the season for me in Lancaster until the acorn crop dried up. I drive in counties in 5C and 5D enough and see the carcasses along the road and the deer feeding to make me think numbers aren't really down, but they may be on property you can't hunt. I saw loads of deer last year on 12/26 at French Creek with the flintlock. 

I'm not saying you're wrong or trying to argue with you, just that I'm not seeing anything different from years prior. Different perspective as I don't bow hunt in your neck of the woods. With the food sources and deer population we've had in the SE and Doug talking about some of the best hunting he's had in 36 years in an area where the deer population used to be pretty thin, just seems to be two very different reports. 

How many people do you know who are out there killing 3, 5, 10 doe in a season? If there are significant numbers of hunters doing that, where are they hunting?

I have a friend who is a police officer and his department has slaughtered insane numbers of deer in Valley Forge to keep the numbers under control. Where are all of these deer coming from? All private areas hunters can't access?


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> *I guess I can say I have been blessed the last 20 years to be able to hunt some great farms and kill some great deer in the mid-west . I then come home and its a big reality check .* I have to say only way I would kill a deer in Pa if he was fully mature , I could have 2.5 year old 130' run past me all day I would never pick the bow off the hanger . Thats just me!! Then I think someone else is going to kill that deer , and I'm with that . I have and have always hunted for myself and have not really cared what people thought or said . I hunt for on reason "MYSELF" and I do what i do cause I love it . I just got done hunting 14 straight days dark to dark in Ohio and could of killed a 3.5 150 , saw two deer people could hunt there hole lives and never see . Seeing those two deer so far on this hunt , has made my hunt, even though I have not scored .


This is it right here Bob. PA just isn't the midwest. I am very happy with the 6 point I shot a couple weeks ago. It's not a deer I would have drawn back on on our lease up in Potter but on the land I hunt in Berks with it's sometimes carnival-like atmosphere on nice fall days, I'm happy with a deer like this. Plus, it means a little more to me to be able take a deer from the same woods where I spent so much of my youth gaining an appreciation for the outdoors, hunting, and deer.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> I have been a member on AT since 2013 , and have followed this thread for a few years . When I first can on here could not really wrap my head around why someone would shot a smaller but legal deer . I never really hunted much in Pa from 1995-2009 most of my hunting was done in the Mid-West . I sorta of taken a back seat anymore about the smaller deer shot on this thread, it has taken me time but I do see why people shot the deer they do . There are hunters that don't have the time , have kids , don't like the cold , small piece of property , hunt public land , etc. I probably never saw why someone would shoot a smaller deer, but after reading this thread for a few years I see why they do . It pretty much comes down to the person, if your happy with what you shoot and your happy as hell thats all that matters . Never really saw it that way !


I have a friend who's brother owns 120 acres in Ashtabula county Ohio and leases a couple smaller pieces.These two guys kill giants every year.They literally hunt every single day of the season and they use every legal method to kill them.All they care about is the size of bucks and that's fine.I went out and hunted there a couple times but it wasn't what I wanted to get out of the experience just for a big rack.Ashtabula gets pummeled by snow so it's nothing for them to be hunting in 2-3 feet of snow later in the year.They have small foodplots scattered around and they bait the crap out of the deer.The deer flock to bait when there's that much snow and that's when they kill a good percentage of these bucks.I've never seen such an impressive collection of huge deer but I'd take a 14" 8 point any day that was killed in the mountains of Pa.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I find it hard to believe that anyone would defend whats happened to our public land in the southeast.


Biily , Did you ever hunt Evansburg , or French Creek ??


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> I find it hard to believe that anyone would defend whats happened to our public land in the southeast.


If anything, it's increased pressure and numbers of hunters in the woods. But then again, opening day of late season last year where shotgun is legal for doe, archery and flintlock were in for buck and doe, a couple of use with flinters only bumped into two or three other hunters all day at French Creek. I expected a well known public spot to be loaded considering the doe tags were sold out and it was the day after Christmas, which fell on a Saturday. Couldn't ask for a day to be busier outside of opening day of regular gun season.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

dougell said:


> I have a friend who's brother owns 120 acres in Ashtabula county Ohio and leases a couple smaller pieces.These two guys kill giants every year.They literally hunt every single day of the season and they use every legal method to kill them.All they care about is the size of bucks and that's fine.I went out and hunted there a couple times but it wasn't what I wanted to get out of the experience just for a big rack.Ashtabula gets pummeled by snow so it's nothing for them to be hunting in 2-3 feet of snow later in the year.They have small foodplots scattered around and they bait the crap out of the deer.The deer flock to bait when there's that much snow and that's when they kill a good percentage of these bucks.I've never seen such an impressive collection of huge deer but I'd take a 14" 8 point any day that was killed in the mountains of Pa.


Id have more respect for a guy that killed a spike with a rifle than the guys that thump their chests over a baitpile in the snow belt.i live here i know how it works.there are guys that wont hunt october or november,they wait till there is a foot of snow on the ground and sit over a baitpile.i wouldnt be impressed with any giant deer they killed that way


----------



## pope125

Enough of sitting in the hotel room , time to get my ass out and check some cards . Headed home on Sunday, its nice to get away also will be nice to get home .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Enough of sitting in the hotel room , time to get my ass out and check some cards . Headed home on Sunday, its nice to get away also will be nice to get home .


Where ya at Bob?


----------



## dougell

That's why I said don't take it personal. Numbers and sightings were way down to start the season for me in Lancaster until the acorn crop dried up.

You hit the nail on the head again.Food sources constantly change.I live right on the edge of where the agriculture stops and the millions of acres of state forests and public land start,less than a mile away.My two neighbors lost 30% of their corn yield this year to deer and bears but the rest of the people near me are screaming about no deer.Investment corportations owned most of the timber until you hit the state forests and they raped all of the good oak about 12 years ago so we have no acorns and what regeneration the deer didn't eat,is now out of reach of the deer.There's a huge mast crop less than a mile away and the deer simply vanished for the time being.You don't see any in the fields right now because they really have better places to be.My buddy killed a doe two Saturdays ago and when we were loading her,a lady pulled up and tried blocking him in.She get's out with a camera and starts taking pictures of us and the deer,accusing us of poaching and killing all the deer.That was the first and only deer we killed in that area because we'd been hunting where the acorns were dropping.She hasn't seen a deer in her yard since archery season started and she was blaming us for killing all of them lol.We got her calmed down for the most part but it was mostly wasted breath.Things change and it's hard to react to that change when you're stuck hunting a couple small properties.I don't even know how you guys down there take it.


----------



## dougell

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Id have more respect for a guy that killed a spike with a rifle than the guys that thump their chests over a baitpile in the snow belt.i live here i know how it works.there are guys that wont hunt october or november,they wait till there is a foot of snow on the ground and sit over a baitpile.i wouldnt be impressed with any giant deer they killed that way


Me neither.The deer were impressive BUT the way they killed them wasn't.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Biily , Did you ever hunt Evansburg , or French Creek ??


Yep, both. As well as quite a few gamelands in the southeast. I wouldn't spend even a quarter of the time at any of those places as the time I put in on private. Not worth it IMO. Those places get hammered beyond belief.

Looks like I am the odd man out here thinking season length and tag allotment has put a hurting on things in the southeast . But it's all good ,we all have our own opinions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Funny isn't it how many different branches are on this PA tree? The problems always start when someone thinks their practice, strategy, technique, etc...is better than another's. Since 2008 I've been on a mission to kill mature buck, of course I hope there is a positive correlation between maturity and antler growth, but that is not always the case. In 2008, I took a 4.5 year old 8-point that scores 135", and in 2009 I took a 5.5 year old 8-point that scores 126 6/8". I didn't harvest another buck in PA since that 8-point in 2009 until this year when I took a 108" 9-point. This buck was far below the standard that I had set for myself over the last 8-years, but there were some circumstances involved that made taking this buck the right thing to do. 

We all have standards, those most accomplished and satisfied usually have self-governed standards and rely less on the opinions of internet phenoms, tv celebrities, and even close and friends and family members, to shape/dictate those standards. I also believe the most satisfied are those who have the wherewithal to adjust those standards to the circumstances at hand. 

I make this statement with a GREAT deal of confidence...If the majority posters on this thread banned together and vowed NOT to shoot anything less than 4.5 year old and/or 130" on PA, there would likely be years of NO to very little success. No one understands that success is relative more than I do, believe me. I was very happy that I made a good, clean shot that yielded a quick recovery on what turns out to be a 3.5 year old 9-point. This was the first PA buck I had taken since 2009, I have passed SEVERAL in the 130+ class over the years, especially 2010 - 2012 when I was chasing that giant. Circumstances change and I am flexible enough to change with them, doesn't make me better or worse than the next guy, its what works for me.

Joe


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> you can think what u want brother read the thread in our area sightings are way down. It's not just my spots. In my area u can't find new spots nobody gives permission. 30 doors and 30 nos


It's access, all about access. The two farms I hunt, one 80+ and the other 70+ acres, and I can go to either one and see 10+ does 80% of the time, and see around five every time. Monday morning I had about 18 does all within about 50 yards of me, and many of them within 30 yards, and had some small bucks chasing them around. I know I'm fortunate to have access to these places, they're gold mines as far as hunting goes in this area. Properties all around it get hunted as well, even people trespassing on the property across the street that no one is supposed to hunt. The one farm I hunt is about 15 minutes from the wawa on ridge pike and township line road, which isn't far from where you're hunting, I believe. There's deer in the area, it's just tough to get permission at places to hunt them. Either people don't let others hunt, or someone is already hunting it. 

As far as big, mature bucks/deer go, I don't care what people shoot. Shoot whatever makes you happy.


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> Yep, both. As well as quite a few gamelands in the southeast. I wouldn't spend even a quarter of the time at any of those places as the time I put in on private. Not worth it IMO. Those places get hammered beyond belief.
> 
> Looks like I am the odd man out here thinking season length and tag allotment has put a hurting on things in the southeast . But it's all good ,we all have our own opinions.


I haven't hunted out your way long enough to say one way or the other. I just see loads of deer driving, dead and alive, and get lots of cell phone pictures of deer in large groups in residential areas. I think there are loads of deer out your way. Can't say more or less since the season and regulations have changed, but there are a few making it sound like there aren't deer around to hunt. They're around, just not in numbers you want to see where you have access to hunt. Buddy of mine lives off 113 NE of Downingtown and has a parade of deer on a daily basis. I'm going over with the family on Saturday to visit and taking the bow to shoot in the backyard with him. A buck better not get stupid over there on Saturday.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Where ya at Bob?


Ohio Darrin


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Ohio Darrin


10-4 goodluck my friend


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Yep, both. As well as quite a few gamelands in the southeast. I wouldn't spend even a quarter of the time at any of those places as the time I put in on private. Not worth it IMO. Those places get hammered beyond belief.
> 
> Looks like I am the odd man out here thinking season length and tag allotment has put a hurting on things in the southeast . But it's all good ,we all have our own opinions.


Hunted Evansburg back in the 70's used to be a nice place to hunt , I drive past there now looks like a parking lot at and Eagles game .


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> This is it right here Bob. PA just isn't the midwest. I am very happy with the 6 point I shot a couple weeks ago. It's not a deer I would have drawn back on on our lease up in Potter but on the land I hunt in Berks with it's sometimes carnival-like atmosphere on nice fall days, I'm happy with a deer like this. Plus, it means a little more to me to be able take a deer from the same woods where I spent so much of my youth gaining an appreciation for the outdoors, hunting, and deer.


Agree 100%. I think it comes down to what is representative in the area you hunt. Comparing your area (not yours specifically, Nick) to even a county over is really apples and oranges. Heck, I know an area just north of where I hunt, maybe 10 minutes up the road, where the quality of bucks is better. Simply less pressure due to bigger farm properties. I hunt Central Bucks around Pipersville. We have a lot, and I mean a lot, of guys hunting in just one square mile. I've said it before here, I know of at least of a dozen hunters that go out during archery in a half square mile of where I am. A mature deer, which is anything over 3.5 in my mind based upon where I hunt, is not common. That's not to say that there aren't older bucks roaming the area, but they're not very common. The buck pictured below was killed by the neighboring hunter. He looks older than 4 to me. The deer was shot not less than a few hundred yards from where I was in stand. I haven't seen a buck like that on stand since I killed my old 7 back in 2009.


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 10-4 goodluck my friend


Thanks !


----------



## SwitchbckXT

I knew there was a "discussion" going on in this thread before I opened it bc I saw 66 new posts since I last checked it...lol.

To those who aren't seeing the deer numbers they want to or used to I'll tell you the story of two hunters. Hunter 1 climbs into his stand and hunts 2-3 hours and sees no deer. He acts as if he was perched in a tree smack dab in the center of an empty 20x20x20 cubicle and bc no deer came through he had to stare at the blank walls the whole time. When he gets home his wife says, "how was your hunt? "Sucked, I didn't see a thing" he replied. Hunter 2 also sees no deer and whether he sat for 2 or 10 when he gets home his wife asks, "how was, you're hunt?" He replies, "the hunt was awesome, didn't see any deer but I had a blast"! The only difference between hunter 1 and 2 is which we choose to be, I choose the second. Here's how I do: to simply watch a gorgeous sunrise or to see the whole sky glow pink before the sun goes to bed, the smell of the fall breeze as the leaves fall from the trees, that feeling that a crisp cool and quiet morning brings to the soul of every man, the sight of a palliated woodpecker soaring in and working a tree 5 yds away with his bright red head gleaming in a beam of sunlight, how about watching a magnificent redtail hawk or a beautiful bushy red fox sneak by only to be lucky enough to witness the succeed while hunting , or watching a groundhog emerge from his hole and stand up eating apples, the way squirrels constantly forage and chase one another every now and then only to end up staring at your head from the backside of the same tree you are in, or how about the epic battles that chipmunks have, I mean those things look like miniature lions fighting when one enters another's domain....this to me is hunting. These are just a few of the thousands of things I could list I have seen and experienced that make the woods my sacred place. Moral of my story, when I have a hunt that I don't see deer and my wife or friend says how was your hunt, my response is always, "it was awesome, I didn't see any deer but it was great!" No matter how many hunts I have, the next one is one more I'm blessed with. No matter what I don't see, there is ALWAYS something to see that is nothing less than incredible. If I find myself not seeing deer I relocate, rethink, ask for help from those archers I respect, look at maps, or pray...all things that have helped me grow to becoming the hunter I am today. It's the challenge of finding and hunting deer that makes it so rewarding. Also everything, everything I have learned I had to teach myself from when I started hunting sitting on a rock by myself with my bow 20 years ago. I was just a kid with an outdoor spirit and a will to succeed surrounded by the wonders God created...same thing I am today.

Food for thought...which hunter are you?

I'm not saying it's not about the harvest, after all this is a hunting thread [emoji106] I am trying saying that a grateful heart and positive attitude go a long way.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

I agree with pretty much everything you said SwitchbckXT, except one thing. Those darn squirrels. I hate those darn things, they're so loud and couple that with a decent breeze and I swear I can't hear a thing. They drive me bonkers.


----------



## nicko

Agreed switch. Some of my best hunts never produced one deer sighting.


----------



## Scotty C

goathillinpa said:


> Late shotgun season runs by counties not units. Just a FYI.


Oh i totally understand... I just didn't know that part of PA was shotgun only... I wish theyd go back to a county by county breakdown.


----------



## Billy H

SwitchbckXT said:


> I knew there was a "discussion" going on in this thread before I opened it bc I saw 66 new posts since I last checked it...lol.
> 
> To those who aren't seeing the deer numbers they want to or used to I'll tell you the story of two hunters. Hunter 1 climbs into his stand and hunts 2-3 hours and sees no deer. He acts as if he was perched in a tree smack dab in the center of an empty 20x20x20 cubicle and bc no deer came through he had to stare at the blank walls the whole time. When he gets home his wife says, "how was your hunt? "Sucked, I didn't see a thing" he replied. Hunter 2 also sees no deer and whether he sat for 2 or 10 when he gets home his wife asks, "how was, you're hunt?" He replies, "the hunt was awesome, didn't see any deer but I had a blast"! The only difference between hunter 1 and 2 is which we choose to be, I choose the second. Here's how I do: to simply watch a gorgeous sunrise or to see the whole sky glow pink before the sun goes to bed, the smell of the fall breeze as the leaves fall from the trees, that feeling that a crisp cool and quiet morning brings to the soul of every man, the sight of a palliated woodpecker soaring in and working a tree 5 yds away with his bright red head gleaming in a beam of sunlight, how about watching a magnificent redtail hawk or a beautiful bushy red fox sneak by only to be lucky enough to witness the succeed while hunting , or watching a groundhog emerge from his hole and stand up eating apples, the way squirrels constantly forage and chase one another every now and then only to end up staring at your head from the backside of the same tree you are in, or how about the epic battles that chipmunks have, I mean those things look like miniature lions fighting when one enters another's domain....this to me is hunting. These are just a few of the thousands of things I could list I have seen and experienced that make the woods my sacred place. Moral of my story, when I have a hunt that I don't see deer and my wife or friend says how was your hunt, my response is always, "it was awesome, I didn't see any deer but it was great!" No matter how many hunts I have, the next one is one more I'm blessed with. No matter what I don't see, there is ALWAYS something to see that is nothing less than incredible. If I find myself not seeing deer I relocate, rethink, ask for help from those archers I respect, look at maps, or pray...all things that have helped me grow to becoming the hunter I am today. It's the challenge of finding and hunting deer that makes it so rewarding. Also everything, everything I have learned I had to teach myself from when I started hunting sitting on a rock by myself with my bow 20 years ago. I was just a kid with an outdoor spirit and a will to succeed surrounded by the wonders God created...same thing I am today.
> 
> Food for thought...which hunter are you?
> 
> I'm not saying it's not about the harvest, after all this is a hunting thread [emoji106] I am trying saying that a grateful heart and positive attitude go a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe hunter #1 is a guy that lives in the woods and can sit on his deck and see those things 24/7/365. Maybe to him it's no big deal to see chipmunks,squirrels,hawks,etc.etc. and he is in it to close the deal on a deer. Yup I would say he figured his hunt pretty much sucked


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Biily , I think quality varies from hunter to hunter . Most part I think guys from Pa are happy with just shooting anything , just to say boy I shot a buck. My hunting and what I kill has changed the last few years , I am more about killing a mature deer than horn size . There are guys that probably have a pile of 90' to 110' deer horns in there garage and they are happy . For me its shooting the right deer , just not anything that wonders by . With all the hero photos on this thread , tell me how many deer are over 4.5 , 5.5 old ? Not many if any . After going back to Ohio to hunt this year I think its going to be the way Im headed for a long time .


I agree. You mention anything about letting a deer grow to maturity on AT and you get flamed for pushing your ideas and beliefs on everyone.. No matter how many times you say "shoot what makes you happy"...you still get the old stink eye for trying to let deer grow to maturity... It's the way I want to hunt my property, it's what I believe in. 
I know guys that have killed some dandy buck in PA... But toward the end of the season they will kill a little basket rack just to say they killed a buck. Makes no sense to me. 
I fell bad for some guys that never get to experience the Midwest.. Once you do it will make you a more selective hunter.


----------



## Scotty C

Billy H said:


> Maybe hunter #1 is a guy that lives in the woods and can sit on his deck and see those things 24/7/365. Maybe to him it's no big deal to see chipmunks,squirrels,hawks,etc.etc. and he is in it to close the deal on a deer. Yup I would say he figured his hunt pretty much sucked


Man.... for once I finally thought SwitchbcksXT's post was one that couldn't possibly be disagreed upon by any AT member. I stand corrected lol!!


----------



## Billy H

Scotty C said:


> Man.... for once I finally thought SwitchbcksXT's post was one that couldn't possibly be disagreed upon by any AT member. I stand corrected lol!!


Not a disagreement, just a different point of view.


----------



## jtkratzer

Scotty C said:


> I agree. You mention anything about letting a deer grow to maturity on AT and you get flamed for pushing your ideas and beliefs on everyone.. No matter how many times you say "shoot what makes you happy"...you still get the old stink eye for trying to let deer grow to maturity... It's the way I want to hunt my property, it's what I believe in.
> I know guys that have killed some dandy buck in PA... But toward the end of the season they will kill a little basket rack just to say they killed a buck. Makes no sense to me.
> I fell bad for some guys that never get to experience the Midwest.. Once you do it will make you a more selective hunter.


I think it boils down to being selective of a representative buck. The biggest buck I've ever seen during a hunt is on my wall - a 3.5 year old 124 3/8 8 point. Lots of guys here claim they wouldn't lift the bow off the hanger. I'm proud to have tagged that deer and had my dad with me in the blind at the time. I've only seen one buck bigger and it was this year. Haven't seen him from the stand yet. Very few in Pa will be successful if they're selective according to Midwest standards.


----------



## yetihunter1

so I guess I am the guy you all hate....because I will be shooting the first legal buck I see just so I can get that first one with the bow....sorry.....got to start from the bottom....


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> so I guess I am the guy you all hate....because I will be shooting the first legal buck I see just so I can get that first one with the bow....sorry.....got to start from the bottom....



No hate here . Shoot what you want. The guy above calls out guys for looking down thier nose at guys letting small bucks walk, but then turns around and bust my balls because I don't nessisarily think seeing critters in the woods is considered an "awesome" hunt. Just the way this place is. Shoot the first one that trips your trigger Yeti. Beats the he11 out of watching squirrels.


----------



## TauntoHawk

We all do it, try and judge the state, a management unit, or an area by what we see on our specific property or what we see on our drive to work. The hard part is seeing the whole pictures. 

its tough to understand liberal bag limits when you aren't seeing squat for deer, it's about as tough as agreeing to a decimated deer herd when you are covered up deer every sit. 

Some here have less than desirable access with horrible hunting and other have dream access and stellar hunting. On some level its going to be like that in every state but PA it seems to really waves up and down its pretty evident when guys are talking about hunting only mature 4.5+ deer in the same county as guys just trying to see A deer. I find all the conversation very interesting with a touch of jealousy for those that have it and plenty of understanding for those that don't. Arguing between those two positions doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> No hate here . Shoot what you want. The guy above calls out guys for looking down thier nose at guys letting small bucks walk, but then turns around and bust my balls because I don't nessisarily think seeing critters in the woods is considered an "awesome" hunt. Just the way this place is. Shoot the first one that trips your trigger Yeti. Beats the he11 out of watching squirrels.


Sometimes I put my orange hat on and shoot the squirrels because I can't find a buck....lets out the aggression and makes good pot pie.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> We all do it, try and judge the state, a management unit, or an area by what we see on our specific property or what we see on our drive to work. The hard part is seeing the whole pictures.
> 
> its tough to understand liberal bag limits when you aren't seeing squat for deer, it's about as tough as agreeing to a decimated deer herd when you are covered up deer every sit.
> 
> Some here have less than desirable access with horrible hunting and other have dream access and stellar hunting. On some level its going to be like that in every state but PA it seems to really waves up and down its pretty evident when guys are talking about hunting only mature 4.5+ deer in the same county as guys just trying to see A deer. I find all the conversation very interesting with a touch of jealousy for those that have it and plenty of understanding for those that don't. Arguing between those two positions doesn't make much sense to me.


My thing is the guys who say you don't see deer. When you go a day or two without seeing them what do you do? Do you change up your tactics, location or style of hunting? I have stated many times in this thread that I am newer to hunting and have limited places to hunt but over the years I can say that I have only been skunked a couple times each season. When that happens I move my stand, hunt a different property (for me that is SEPA public land mostly) or change up how I am hunting deer on the property (get out of the tree, hunt the ground, dress up like a tree and jump on there back....well maybe not that one). Im just curious how many guys go back to the same spots and hunt the same way and then say they see no deer because if a hunter as crappy as I am can find them then I think some of you guys need to change it up a bit.


----------



## fap1800

I was kinda hoping to get out this afternoon for a hunt. My dog had surgery this morning to have a cyst removed from the base of his tail. I guess getting old for dogs sucks too. Regardless of age, I'd prolly be pretty bent if I had something cut out of my arse. Anyway, he's all banged up laying on the couch so I'm going to hang here with old dog and see wait till Saturday to put in an all dayer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> so I guess I am the guy you all hate....because I will be shooting the first legal buck I see just so I can get that first one with the bow....sorry.....got to start from the bottom....


man that's what I love about turkey hunting, every longbeard is just that a longbeard some have bigger spurs, maybe multiple beards but at the end of the day they are all basically viewed the same and people seem more interested in the story of the hunt than how old the bird is or what what he scored on an arbitrary scale. With deer we really get hung up on this ranking of bucks, and trust me even I find myself doing it to other people and myself at times. In the end i'm not a deer farmer, I'm a deer hunter and if they knock me knees together and paint a picture to hold in my memory the air is probably coming out more than one hole and I don't think I've ever regretted shooting a buck after the fact


----------



## Scotty C

yetihunter1 said:


> so I guess I am the guy you all hate....because I will be shooting the first legal buck I see just so I can get that first one with the bow....sorry.....got to start from the bottom....


No hate brotha.
Hunt the way you see fit.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Another important thing to note, I grew up hunting public access property. I have relocated to three different areas of this state during my hunting career and I feel certain that in any wmu, I could come find and kill deer. May not kill a lot, may not see a lot, but they are there and where there are deer I'm willing to do what's necessary to find them and bring one home. But I m also willing to drive an hour to park my truck and hike a mile with my bow and stand on my back all before daylight, I've done it; sometimes that's what it takes. And sometimes when I do that, I still see nothing  lol

By the way, Jacob, what wmu do you hunt now? You said you hunt MD, anyone else on here hunt MD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Sorry to hear about your beagle Yety! My family lost out Black lab a couple of weeks ago and we have been down in the dumps. I don't know why those stinking dogs become so much like family, but they do. God bless you and your family!


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> Sometimes I put my orange hat on and shoot the squirrels because I can't find a buck....lets out the aggression and makes good pot pie.


making me hungry. Love me some squirrel pot pie.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> My thing is the guys who say you don't see deer. When you go a day or two without seeing them what do you do? Do you change up your tactics, location or style of hunting? I have stated many times in this thread that I am newer to hunting and have limited places to hunt but over the years I can say that I have only been skunked a couple times each season. When that happens I move my stand, hunt a different property (for me that is SEPA public land mostly) or change up how I am hunting deer on the property (get out of the tree, hunt the ground, dress up like a tree and jump on there back....well maybe not that one). Im just curious how many guys go back to the same spots and hunt the same way and then say they see no deer because if a hunter as crappy as I am can find them then I think some of you guys need to change it up a bit.


I think I shared on here the other day how a property my father hunts he was talking with another guy who hunts it and told him he had hunted 36 times already and not had a single shot opportunity but didn't get why?? My father followed that information up with two all day sits with another one of his buddies with almost zero activity. Yes I have turned down invitations to hunt there recently. I am sure some of it is this style of hunting, its the only property I have so i'll pound it and hope to get lucky group.

I do know some public spots I frequented in the past its hard to find enough activity to even make a deer trail now, I let kids take some of my focus so I haven't scouted hard enough for replacement spots so I turned my limited hunt time in to trips. i go upstate or out of state and will continue to purse avenues around home but I wouldn't go sit empty woods or hammer a spot i know is bad. I simply don't have the time for that


----------



## Billy H

Not sure where this rain came from. Its natural though, I must be having an awesome hunt


----------



## pope125

Scotty C said:


> I agree. You mention anything about letting a deer grow to maturity on AT and you get flamed for pushing your ideas and beliefs on everyone.. No matter how many times you say "shoot what makes you happy"...you still get the old stink eye for trying to let deer grow to maturity... It's the way I want to hunt my property, it's what I believe in.
> I know guys that have killed some dandy buck in PA... But toward the end of the season they will kill a little basket rack just to say they killed a buck. Makes no sense to me.
> I fell bad for some guys that never get to experience the Midwest.. Once you do it will make you a more selective hunter.


Scotty , I grew up in SE PA started hunting at age 12 . I went to the Harrisburg show for years and saw all the big bucks at the show and some of the Outfitters . I was 35 busted my ass for 15 years working 80 hours a week had some money put away and decided I wanted to do a hunt in Illinois . Being from Pa and age 35 I never saw a P&Y deer . I did almost two years of research before I pulled the trigger on what Outfitter I wanted to hunt with in those two years I studied every deer on TV bought videos on how to score deer . I'll have to say after 5 years of hunting the Mid-West, lost most all my interest in hunting Pa . I tell most guys that never been out of Pa on a deer , if you ever get a chance save up some money go with a good Outfitter you won't be sorry . I never thought there would be a day when I would be passing up 3.5 150's .


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> making me hungry. Love me some squirrel pot pie.


it is very tasty, but I can never let the wife know that its not chicken in there or she might kill me....


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Maybe hunter #1 is a guy that lives in the woods and can sit on his deck and see those things 24/7/365. Maybe to him it's no big deal to see chipmunks,squirrels,hawks,etc.etc. and he is in it to close the deal on a deer. Yup I would say he figured his hunt pretty much sucked


Im with you Billy I have to say I have seen all the sunrises, all the sunsets , to many fing squirrels to count, after 42 years I am in the woods for one thing to hunt and kill deer .


----------



## Billy H

yetihunter1 said:


> My thing is the guys who say you don't see deer. When you go a day or two without seeing them what do you do? Do you change up your tactics, location or style of hunting? I have stated many times in this thread that I am newer to hunting and have limited places to hunt but over the years I can say that I have only been skunked a couple times each season. When that happens I move my stand, hunt a different property (for me that is SEPA public land mostly) or change up how I am hunting deer on the property (get out of the tree, hunt the ground, dress up like a tree and jump on there back....well maybe not that one). Im just curious how many guys go back to the same spots and hunt the same way and then say they see no deer because if a hunter as crappy as I am can find them then I think some of you guys need to change it up a bit.


sounds like your doing things OK to me. Each situation is different. But its not very productive to go to the same spot over and over if nothing happens. Dont give up. Today I am overlooking a scrape line 40 yards out since daybreak. I know its active i saw a young buck on it this morning. Havent seen jack since but my cams tell me a good buck is in the area. Ill stay till dark. Might pay off as doing this has in the past. Deer huntin is always a bit of a crap shoot.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> sounds like your doing things OK to me. Each situation is different. But its not very productive to go to the same spot over and over if nothing happens. Dont give up. Today I am overlooking a scrape line 40 yards out since daybreak. I know its active i saw a young buck on it this morning. Havent seen jack since but my cams tell me a good buck is in the area. Ill stay till dark. Might pay off as doing this has in the past. Deer huntin is always a bit of a crap shoot.


if you want I can come over and shoot the small buck off the scrape for you to make room for the big guy....win win right there....I get my first buck and you get a big buck hahaha


----------



## Billy H

If this was my property where I am today I would not hesitate to put you in a stand.


----------



## yetihunter1

Billy H said:


> If this was my property where I am today I would not hesitate to put you in a stand.


haha no worries. Appreciate the thought but if I am not gonna be picky on the size of my first buck im making sure I get it out of my own hard work. Makes those tiny antlers seem so much bigger....or atleast that's what im hoping.


----------



## scPAbowhunter

I've seen more deer and buck movement on my way to and from work this week then I have all season. Wish PA would extend the season another week for archery so we have another week to hunt during the peak of the rut. It's not uncommon where I hunt (Adams County, PA) to see the best rutting activity the week after the season ends. I hunted a good bit this year. Probably about 7 or 8 hunts towards the middle to end of October and most of the last two weeks. Didn't see a lot of rutting activity till the last day when I shot a decent 2 1/2 yr old 8 pt. Was hoping to get a shot at a 3 1/2 yr old or older but I only saw one and didn't have a shot. Came down to the last 30 mins of the season and I decided that I'd rather shoot a decent buck with my bow than possibly a bigger one with the rifle. I'm ok with shooting whatever makes you happy and don't criticize anyone for shooting a small buck or passing up buck . I've taken one good buck (128" 3 1/2 yr old in 2014 with my bow) and a handful of 2 1/2 yr olds with my both so I pass a lot of yr and half and 2 1/2 yr olds during the season but I don't pass a buck because I think he needs another year as there are too many rifle hunters that won't. Most of the times, the bucks I pass in archery get shot during rifle. Happened last year with a nice 2 1/2 yr old 7 pt. I pass deer so I have the chance to shoot a bigger one, but if it comes down to the end of archery, I'd much rather shoot a nice buck with the bow than possibly shoot a big one with the rifle. It would be nice to be able to go out and hunt this week for a deer or bear with the bow. I wouldn't even be opposed to having to buy a bear stamp in order to archery hunt for deer. TI think a lot of guys would be more than willing to spend the money on a bear tag just to continue to archery hunt. I also wouldn't be opposed to the season opening up a week later if they extend it a week later. I'm also not a fan of the early inline doe season. In my opinion, that early doe season should be flintlock only and allow inlines in the late season if they want. Sorry for the long post but I had to rant after seeing a gorgeous 130 class 8 point cross in front of me on my way into work today.


----------



## nicko

I don't care if somebody wants to pass on 130" deer or wants to shoot basket racks as long as it's legal.

Right now I am defrosting the backstraps from my buck so I can cut them up into individual sized portions and wrap them up. And when I look at them, I don't see antlers. All I see is two big awesome pieces of meat.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Nicko do you defrost them in the fridge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

SwitchbckXT said:


> Nicko do you defrost them in the fridge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I put them in gallon Ziploc bags and immerse them in a sink filled with water. It's a faster way to get it done.


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> No hate here . Shoot what you want. The guy above calls out guys for looking down thier nose at guys letting small bucks walk, but then turns around and bust my balls because I don't nessisarily think seeing critters in the woods is considered an "awesome" hunt. Just the way this place is. Shoot the first one that trips your trigger Yeti. Beats the he11 out of watching squirrels.


If the "guy above" reference is directed at me, I wasn't calling anyone out or allege that anyone is looking down their nose. If you took it that way, you misread my post.


----------



## 138104

Well, set my camera in a different area on Sunday and found this guy. I think it is the same buck.


----------



## jtkratzer

I hung a camera today on a sweet spot to see what's still around come gun and late season. Going to get a ton of doe pictures. Hopefully they don't kill the batteries before a few bucks pass by.


----------



## jacobh

To me it looks like the bottom pic has a browtine and the top does not.... nice bucks for sure





Perry24 said:


> Well, set my camera in a different area on Sunday and found this guy. I think it is the same buck.


----------



## Billy H

jtkratzer said:


> If the "guy above" reference is directed at me, I wasn't calling anyone out or allege that anyone is looking down their nose. If you took it that way, you misread my post.


No not you at all. It was Scottyc talking out both sides of his mouth.

Scott I think I see brow tines but my phone has a lousy screen


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> No not you at all. It was Scottyc talking out both sides of his mouth.
> 
> Scott I think I see brow tines but my phone has a lousy screen


Gotcha, thanks for the clarification. 



Anyone interested in a get together for some flintlock in the late season? I look forward to the meal and beers afterwards with friends as much I do the time in the woods.


----------



## perryhunter4

Anybody heading to Bear Camp for the opener on Saturday? Will be heading to Tioga county for our annual get together. It is always nice to get away and see the "gang" I only get to see once a year. Just looking forward to a weekend away with a few brews, good food and camp camaraderie. Looks to be warm Saturday, but I see cold front blows in overnight into Sunday. Too bad I can't get after it Monday, as a buddy and I need to be back for work on Monday. We usually hunt and drive until noon on Monday. Good luck to all who will be out.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Matt


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Matt - I passed several out in the fields on the way into the office this morning. Hopefully, you add to your venison stockpile!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

yetihunter1 said:


> Sometimes I put my orange hat on and shoot the squirrels because I can't find a buck....lets out the aggression and makes good pot pie.


Serious question here as i haven't had squirrel for 20 or more years. They were really decimated in my area for a long time. How many squirrels do you need for pot pie?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

TauntoHawk said:


> man that's what I love about turkey hunting, every longbeard is just that a longbeard some have bigger spurs, maybe multiple beards but at the end of the day they are all basically viewed the same and people seem more interested in the story of the hunt than how old the bird is or what what he scored on an arbitrary scale. With deer we really get hung up on this ranking of bucks, and trust me even I find myself doing it to other people and myself at times. In the end i'm not a deer farmer, I'm a deer hunter and if they knock me knees together and paint a picture to hold in my memory the air is probably coming out more than one hole and I don't think I've ever regretted shooting a buck after the fact


Thumbs up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## scPAbowhunter

nicko said:


> I don't care if somebody wants to pass on 130" deer or wants to shoot basket racks as long as it's legal.
> 
> Right now I am defrosting the backstraps from my buck so I can cut them up into individual sized portions and wrap them up. And when I look at them, I don't see antlers. All I see is two big awesome pieces of meat.


Completely agree with you nicko. My buck this year dressed out at 160 lbs so he had some very nice backstraps to him. I still have the hindquarters to bone out and the loins to clean up before I vacuum pack everything. I like to leave the hindquarters in my spare fridge for about a week before cut them up and package and freeze them. I'm no expert on aging meat but I think it helps. Letting them go a little before freezing also lets a lot of the blood drain out which I think is the number one things that can cause a funky smell or taste to the meat.


----------



## PSU Joe

Finally saw some chasing last night in 5C right at last light. A front came through at 4 and the winds really picked up right until sundown. Then a doe comes screaming by and sure enough 2 minutes later a small young 8ptr comes walking through. Once he caught sight of my decoy he tried to tear it up. Was fun to watch. Two other small bucks also were trailing and stood at attention watching the decoy until well after dark. Was a fun last hour. Hopefully more of that to come. Good luck to those still out.


----------



## Matt Musto

KMiha said:


> I agree with pretty much everything you said SwitchbckXT, except one thing. Those darn squirrels. I hate those darn things, they're so loud and couple that with a decent breeze and I swear I can't hear a thing. They drive me bonkers.


I'm going to carry my new pellet gun in the late season and start whacking squirrels while waiting for a deer with my bow. I like eating them so I figure I might as well. Not sure how "whisper Quiet" the Gamo will be but I'm going to give it a shot one evening.


----------



## Matt Musto

yetihunter1 said:


> so I guess I am the guy you all hate....because I will be shooting the first legal buck I see just so I can get that first one with the bow....sorry.....got to start from the bottom....


No hate here brother, It is a thrill to get your first buck with a bow no matter how big.


----------



## Live4hunting

Well if yall still hunting deer in this great state, not hard to tell where that is LOL. Only 3 WMUs left to pursue the elusive antlered critter.

Anyone going out to test the string against a bear. Me stuck at work till Friday but the boys went up to camp early with bow in hand to try and tag out early.


----------



## dougell

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going to carry my new pellet gun in the late season and start whacking squirrels while waiting for a deer with my bow. I like eating them so I figure I might as well. Not sure how "whisper Quiet" the Gamo will be but I'm going to give it a shot one evening.


There's a bill waiting to be signed by Wolf that will finally make that legal to do.If he signs it,air rifles and certain semi rifles should be legal to use by next year.My son has a gamo and it's not all that quiet to be honest with you.You should go old school and get a blow gun instead.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hindy30 said:


> Serious question here as i haven't had squirrel for 20 or more years. They were really decimated in my area for a long time. How many squirrels do you need for pot pie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


depends on the recipe and the size of the pie but ranges from 1 to 5....tons of recipes on the internet....also depends if you use all the meat or just the legs.


----------



## Live4hunting

I have a buddy that cooks the tree rats with sauerkraut surprisingly taste pretty good. Me just 1/4 them bread and fry like chicken, maybe that's why the taste like chicken legs.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I don't care if somebody wants to pass on 130" deer or wants to shoot basket racks as long as it's legal.
> 
> Right now I am defrosting the backstraps from my buck so I can cut them up into individual sized portions and wrap them up. And when I look at them, I don't see antlers. All I see is two big awesome pieces of meat.


This is what I see Nicko....


----------



## attackone

So far every night this week i have seen some pretty nice bucks out in the fields with does, all in the daylight. Also have seen a lot of smaller bucks in coming home from work looking for does.


----------



## Billy H

Hindy30 said:


> Serious question here as i haven't had squirrel for 20 or more years. They were really decimated in my area for a long time. How many squirrels do you need for pot pie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


We use 4 or 5. Skin them clean them Boil them till the meat falls off the bone then just use your standard chicken pot pie recipe.


----------



## Matt Musto

dougell said:


> There's a bill waiting to be signed by Wolf that will finally make that legal to do.If he signs it,air rifles and certain semi rifles should be legal to use by next year.My son has a gamo and it's not all that quiet to be honest with you.You should go old school and get a blow gun instead.


Ok, then I'll just use my semi-automatic .22 Marlin model 99DL. With proper blaze orange requirements of course.


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Scotty , I grew up in SE PA started hunting at age 12 . I went to the Harrisburg show for years and saw all the big bucks at the show and some of the Outfitters . I was 35 busted my ass for 15 years working 80 hours a week had some money put away and decided I wanted to do a hunt in Illinois . Being from Pa and age 35 I never saw a P&Y deer . I did almost two years of research before I pulled the trigger on what Outfitter I wanted to hunt with in those two years I studied every deer on TV bought videos on how to score deer . I'll have to say after 5 years of hunting the Mid-West, lost most all my interest in hunting Pa . I tell most guys that never been out of Pa on a deer , if you ever get a chance save up some money go with a good Outfitter you won't be sorry . I never thought there would be a day when I would be passing up 3.5 150's .


I don't go with an outfitter. I have to set my own stands, do my scouting and butcher my own deer. I hunt the same farm every year so I am pretty familiar with it now. I have been going for 8 years and my success rate is pretty good... DNR land borders the farm I hunt so I have killed two of my buck on public land. 
I don't know if I could go with an outfitter and miss out on parts of the hunt. I like every facet of the pursuit of a big whitetail. But I will admit I am intrigued. My only pet peeve would be sitting in a stand that many other guys have used or killed out of...

After all that I rarely get too excited about PA anymore. I had a 185 inch buck near me last Friday in Illinois, I got in my favorite stand on our family farm on Monday and I saw a half rack 3 pointer and a doe lol!!

PA could be great, Western PA has some bruisers and we all know about Ohio.. 
But with an average of 22 hunters per square mile in PA its hard to get to be on the same page as the mid west.


----------



## dougell

I think that may be reality for next year.


----------



## Hindy30

yetihunter1 said:


> so I guess I am the guy you all hate....because I will be shooting the first legal buck I see just so I can get that first one with the bow....sorry.....got to start from the bottom....


No hate on that. My first bow buck was an 80" six pointer but at that time I surely would have taken even less. You need to break the ice.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> I don't care if somebody wants to pass on 130" deer or wants to shoot basket racks as long as it's legal.
> 
> Right now I am defrosting the backstraps from my buck so I can cut them up into individual sized portions and wrap them up. And when I look at them, I don't see antlers. All I see is two big awesome pieces of meat.


Just yesterday I finished up a really busy 2 weeks working 20 hour days. My wife kept texting me pictures of the kids enjoying backstraps and tenderloin for dinner ... kept me going. Of course, they didn't save any for me but I guess it's good they like it.


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> I hung a camera today on a sweet spot to see what's still around come gun and late season. Going to get a ton of doe pictures. Hopefully they don't kill the batteries before a few bucks pass by.


The lithium batteries are expensive but they last for thousands of pictures and I usually only change once a year. It may even be cheaper in the long run because they last so long. They also are not affected by cold. The only problem is they don't run down slowly at the end of their life. One day they are at 50%, next day they are zero.


----------



## KylePA

Headed out tonight looking to fill a doe tag. Haven't been out in awhile and able to sneak outa work early.


----------



## pope125

Pa thread , but if you love to hunt whitetails got to love this buck . Why you hunt the mid-west , shot last night in Iowa. Got to be chasing the World Record .


----------



## fap1800

Meh...if I'm spending a couple grand to hunt something it's gonna be elk.


----------



## yetihunter1

Moose!!!



fap1800 said:


> meh...if i'm spending a couple grand to hunt something it's gonna be elk.


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Meh...if I'm spending a couple grand to hunt something it's gonna be elk.


Who said he spent money on a hunt ?? Should of never posted the picture , Im sure if someone posted a 120' you guys would fall all over it .


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Who said he spent money on a hunt ?? Should of never posted the picture , Im sure if someone posted a 120' you guys would fall all over it .


I think he was referencing your comments on picking an outfitter in the Midwest for the first time and falling in love with hunting out there....not the big Iowa buck shot 10 days ago.


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Who said he spent money on a hunt ?? Should of never posted the picture , Im sure if someone posted a 120' you guys would fall all over it .


I was referring to your post you made a few pages back. You get all bent too easily. 



pope125 said:


> I tell most guys that never been out of Pa on a deer , if you ever get a chance save up some money go with a good Outfitter you won't be sorry . I never thought there would be a day when I would be passing up 3.5 150's .


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> I think he was referencing your comments on picking an outfitter in the Midwest for the first time and falling in love with hunting out there....not the big Iowa buck shot 10 days ago.


Yes, thank you. And I'm on board with moose. They're an intimidating animal. Might have to use the rifle for that one. Came across a few earlier this fall. Very big.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Yes, thank you. And I'm on board with moose. They're an intimidating animal. Might have to use the rifle for that one. Came across a few earlier this fall. Very big.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> I lived in Maine when I was younger for 10yrs when my dad flew out of the Naval Air Station up there. My uncle lives in northern maine and we would visit all the time and I saw so many. I would love to get up close and personal with one with a bow in hand. That is my dream hunt right there.....also they are the best tasting big game animal out there....hands down, no argument....delicious.


----------



## Billy H

Pope that buck is unreal. I'd pay an outfitter at a chance at something like that.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Pa thread , but if you love to hunt whitetails got to love this buck . Why you hunt the mid-west , shot last night in Iowa. Got to be chasing the World Record .


I'm fine with a 120" pa buck but that thing is indeed insane.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Pope that buck is unreal. I'd pay an outfitter at a chance at something like that.


Buck of 10 lifetimes !!


----------



## Mathias

Joe, '17 Prime Centergy released. Looks pretty sweet and it has mods.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Joe, '17 Prime Centergy released. Looks pretty sweet and it has mods.


I just got a new prime this year and that bow already makes me want a new one.....wife might murder me...


----------



## PaBone

I have never been on a guided hunt or have never spent a dime to lease good hunting property, but someday I may treat myself to a fully guided. I am talking treestands hung, fine food and lodging and pretty girls giving me a massage in a hot tub type of hunt.


----------



## Mathias

yetihunter1 said:


> I just got a new prime this year and that bow already makes me want a new one.....wife might murder me...


Prime or Elite for me next.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Matt don't give up on the evolve just yet lol


----------



## jtkratzer

Hindy30 said:


> The lithium batteries are expensive but they last for thousands of pictures and I usually only change once a year. It may even be cheaper in the long run because they last so long. They also are not affected by cold. The only problem is they don't run down slowly at the end of their life. One day they are at 50%, next day they are zero.


I run a pair of homebrews. They have D cells that recharge the two eneloops in the camera. Lasts quite a while. There are just loads of doe on this spot where I hung it. Either way, it will be fun for the kids to see loads of pictures.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Prime or Elite for me next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Word is that the '17 elites are nice and going to be different than the current models. Not sure what that means. The guy I spoke to signed a non disclosure agreement before handling the new model. Not sure if they always need to do that?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

I know this is mainly a whitetail thread, but is anyone getting out this weekend after bear?

Tomorrow im cutting out of work early with a couple buddies to head north in PA for bear on Saturday. First year going after them, im pretty stoked to give it a try. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Joe, '17 Prime Centergy released. Looks pretty sweet and it has mods.


I don't think they have mods. Still a nice looking bow. The fact it only loses 4-6 fps per inch drop of draw length is impressive. Also, the option of limb stops or cable stops is a nice touch.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Perry24 said:


> I don't think they have mods. Still a nice looking bow. The fact it only loses 4-6 fps per inch drop of draw length is impressive. Also, the option of limb stops or cable stops is a nice touch.


Really? As a short draw man thats interesting

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

Just bought a Lone Wolf Wide Sit and Climb from Midway. I'm looking forward to trynig it out. I'm seeing some great movement right now on the cameras. I always find mid November til early December to be the most active time for me - much more than early November.


----------



## 138104

TauntoHawk said:


> Really? As a short draw man thats interesting
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


From Prime's website:

The all new TRK Parallel Cam System is what makes the Center Balanced Targeting System possible. Cam specific for each draw length, the New TRK cams have a super smooth draw, and have an adjustable let-off of up to 85%. New this year the TRK cams offer both limb stops and cable stops. At lower draw lengths the TRK cam is extremely efficiency. IBO has a standard of plus or minus 10fps. per inch of draw length. The TRK cams are at an incredible 4-6 fps. per inch of draw length.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Oh no that sounds good, I've got a Hoyt turbohawk I've been saying I want to upgrade each year but havent. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

johnv2675 said:


> Just bought a Lone Wolf Wide Sit and Climb from Midway. I'm looking forward to trynig it out. I'm seeing some great movement right now on the cameras. I always find mid November til early December to be the most active time for me - much more than early November.


I love my LW climber and so does everybody I let borrow it, it will change the way you hunt! In what part of the state do you live?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

smokin x's said:


> I know this is mainly a whitetail thread, but is anyone getting out this weekend after bear?
> 
> Tomorrow im cutting out of work early with a couple buddies to head north in PA for bear on Saturday. First year going after them, im pretty stoked to give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I am with a Smokin. I posted same question last night. I went 4 years ago on my first bear hunt ever, with an open mind, and killed one on the second drive of the AM. Only one to kill that year. Next year our group killed two, and two years since nothing. We're in Tioga County, and I just love the camp scene and seeing the gang I haven't seen since last year. Heard the mast crop this year has been phenomenal in the mtns and beechnuts as well. Add in a warmer fall thus far, and we should see bears. It's a fun weekend regardless and I am looking forward to a get-away with the gang. Good luck buddy!


----------



## smokin x's

perryhunter4 said:


> I am with a Smokin. I posted same question last night. I went 4 years ago on my first bear hunt ever, with an open mind, and killed one on the second drive of the AM. Only one to kill that year. Next year our group killed two, and two years since nothing. We're in Tioga County, and I just love the camp scene and seeing the gang I haven't seen since last year. Heard the mast crop this year has been phenomenal in the mtns and beechnuts as well. Add in a warmer fall thus far, and we should see bears. It's a fun weekend regardless and I am looking forward to a get-away with the gang. Good luck buddy!


Ive been hearing the same thing, Red oaks dropping acorns like crazy around here in 5C, so fingers crossed. We are heading up to lycoming county. Thank you, Best of luck to you this weekend!

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

SwitchbckXT said:


> I love my LW climber and so does everybody I let borrow it, it will change the way you hunt! In what part of the state do you live?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just outside of Pittsburgh. WMU 2B.


----------



## johnv2675

Who is out in the woods this morning? I'd much rather be hunting today than go to high school, but I have thanksgiving break next week so hopefully I'll do a lot of hunting then.


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Pa thread , but if you love to hunt whitetails got to love this buck . Why you hunt the mid-west , shot last night in Iowa. Got to be chasing the World Record .


There is a thread started about this buck Pope...First glance it looks like a world record contender. But the thread has trail cam pics and it is still a monster but probably in the 190 category..
search under Iowa monster or something like that.. He was supposedly shot over a week ago.
I actually can't believe the thread is not getting more posts..

Its gonna take one heck of a deer to replace Milo Hansens buck.. But this one may give Mel Johnsons a run... if its legit.


----------



## Scotty C

PaBone said:


> I have never been on a guided hunt or have never spent a dime to lease good hunting property, but someday I may treat myself to a fully guided. I am talking treestands hung, fine food and lodging and pretty girls giving me a massage in a hot tub type of hunt.


Ok, I changed my mind. I'd go on that type of guided hunt!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Scotty C said:


> There is a thread started about this buck Pope...First glance it looks like a world record contender. But the thread has trail cam pics and it is still a monster but probably in the 190 category..
> search under Iowa monster or something like that.. He was supposedly shot over a week ago.
> I actually can't believe the thread is not getting more posts..
> 
> Its gonna take one heck of a deer to replace Milo Hansens buck.. But this one may give Mel Johnsons a run... if its legit.


Scotty that deer is way over 190


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Really? As a short draw man thats interesting
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah I think it goes from 26 to 31 without a Mod. Love the fact they lowered the bows balance, will hold steady on the shot and the curve on the bottom of the riser to help with the flex of the riser at the shot is pretty interesting....looking forward to shooting one of these.


----------



## KylePA

Had a nice night last night. Ended up seeing 3 bucks, 2 scrub bucks and a mature 6 point with real tall tines. All of the bucks were cruising through an overgrown field. Saw 5 does and little ones at last light but only the yearlings wanted to come in range. Looks like crazy PA weather is about to begin 70 degrees today and snow in the forecast for later this weekend.


----------



## arrowflinger73

Can someone answer a ? For me is it illegal in Pa to bone out an animal in the field and leave behind the carcass?

Randy


----------



## SwitchbckXT

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Scotty that deer is way over 190


I'm pretty sure he meant net. Gross it will go over 190 but I'm with him, net it won't be much more, time length just isn't there and he has some deductions. One thing that makes this deer look so impressive is how heavy his tines are, unfortunately, they don't score tine mass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Scotty that deer is way over 190


IMO , Thinking more like 220"


----------



## Matt Musto

I saw the first roadkill buck of the season on my way home from work yesterday. It was a nice looking 8-10 pointer laying on the northbound side of Rt. 202 past the William Penn Inn at the creek bottom before going up the hill. I'm surprised at the lack of roadkill this year, maybe have seen 6-7 total.

The weather is going to suck big time Saturday, high of 68....ugh. Sunday, 47, go figure. I'm not even going to attempt it and do yard work instead.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I agree but was told that I need new spots because another guy sees a ton in this area so not sure what's going on???even driving to work I do t see deer in the fields like I use to and really not much chasing at all



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1097080529]I saw the first roadkill buck of the season on my way home from work yesterday. It was a nice looking 8-10 pointer laying on the northbound side of Rt. 202 past the William Penn Inn at the creek bottom before going up the hill. I'm surprised at the lack of roadkill this year, maybe have seen 6-7 total.

The weather is going to suck big time Saturday, high of 68....ugh. Sunday, 47, go figure. I'm not even going to attempt it and do yard work instead.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

Saw this guy few minutes ago by the house. Used doe bleats (mouth) and called him right to the truck, grunting away.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

With these warm temps, my guess is most chasing is probably taking place at night.


----------



## Mathias

I have to agree on the road strikes, not near as many this year for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## schlep1967

Matt Musto said:


> The weather is going to suck big time Saturday, high of 68....ugh. Sunday, 47, go figure. I'm not even going to attempt it and do yard work instead.


Matt, I would still go out in the morning. Supposed to be in the upper 30's tonight. You have a chance of catching one on his way to bed in the morning.


----------



## schlep1967

Mathias said:


> I have to agree on the road strikes, not near as many this year for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


When I left for work this morning there was a fresh roadkill 20 yards from my driveway. Couldn't tell if there were any horns but if there were they were small.


----------



## vonfoust

Mathias said:


> I have to agree on the road strikes, not near as many this year for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I haven't seen nearly as many either.


----------



## fap1800

As warm as it's supposed to be tomorrow, I'm still going to sit all day. Might get lucky...who knows.


----------



## Ebaybow

schlep1967 said:


> Matt, I would still go out in the morning. Supposed to be in the upper 30's tonight. You have a chance of catching one on his way to bed in the morning.


Snow expected in the Eastern Poconos on Sunday...


----------



## SwitchbckXT

arrowflinger73 said:


> Can someone answer a ? For me is it illegal in Pa to bone out an animal in the field and leave behind the carcass?
> 
> Randy


I didn't find anything in the book about it. My guess is on private land it is no problem, but on gamelands I would call commission to ask if you're worried. IMO it's no different that leaving a gutpile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73

SwitchbckXT said:


> I didn't find anything in the book about it. My guess is on private land it is no problem, but on gamelands I would call commission to ask if you're worried. IMO it's no different that leaving a gutpile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Randy


----------



## jacobh

I'm 99% sure that is illegal. I know a guy who got big fines for dumping his carcasses in the woods. His thoughts were fox can eat the remains but the PGC didn't see it that way


----------



## fap1800

I have a question for those of you that butcher your own deer. I attempted this a while back and it didn't turnout so well, but I'm going to give it another go. I was watching a butchering episode on Meat Eater last night and Rinella inspired me to give it another shot. Plus it'll save me some money in the end. Lots of knives out there and I'm assuming a 6" boning knife is what I need. Any other got-to-have equipment?


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> As warm as it's supposed to be tomorrow, I'm still going to sit all day. Might get lucky...who knows.


Just got home today after being in Ohio for 17 days , I hunted a great farm and hunted 16 days and 15 were dark to dark sits and did not see a deer between 11-2 in those 15 days . Thats unreal during the rut!! Good luck on your all day sit , anything can happen .


----------



## jacobh

U need a saw for splitting hindquarters too. Also a good knife sharpener.... my moms house is in Montgomery county. I butcher there if u ever need help pm me I can give u a hand. It's easy once u do it for a while


QUOTE=fap1800;1097083929]I have a question for those of you that butcher your own deer. I attempted this a while back and it didn't turnout so well, but I'm going to give it another go. I was watching a butchering episode on Meat Eater last night and Rinella inspired me to give it another shot. Plus it'll save me some money in the end. Lots of knives out there and I'm assuming a 6" boning knife is what I need. Any other got-to-have equipment?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Also if u want steaks a meat bandsaw. Chipped steak u need a slicer. It all depends on what u want to do or how much u want to do. Burger grinder sausage stuffed things like that. If u want to just do basics like tenderloins and cut scraps then pay someone to grind it up then u need a good knife and a saw


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> U need a saw for splitting hindquarters too. Also a good knife sharpener.... my moms house is in Montgomery county. I butcher there if u ever need help pm me I can give u a hand. It's easy once u do it for a while


Thanks, I appreciate that! I have one of those vibrating counter top diamond sharpeners for kitchen cutlery, but a good sharpening steel is prolly better, correct? 10-4 on the saw, too.

I don't know if I'll jump right into grinding. I think I'll give a basic job a try and pay someone to grind. Maybe go with a grinder later on once I get that hang of it.


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> I saw the first roadkill buck of the season on my way home from work yesterday. It was a nice looking 8-10 pointer laying on the northbound side of Rt. 202 past the William Penn Inn at the creek bottom before going up the hill. I'm surprised at the lack of roadkill this year, maybe have seen 6-7 total.
> 
> The weather is going to suck big time Saturday, high of 68....ugh. Sunday, 47, go figure. I'm not even going to attempt it and do yard work instead.


I used to have exclusive rights to hunt the Del-Val college living farm property right up the road from William Penn Inn. 202 and Hancock Rd. Was great while it lasted and pulled some nice buck out of the place. My son got his first bow kill there. 

Saw a lot of fawn road kills early summer this year. Not seeing many road kills at all as of late.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> I'm 99% sure that is illegal. I know a guy who got big fines for dumping his carcasses in the woods. His thoughts were fox can eat the remains but the PGC didn't see it that way


I had to do it once, could not figure out how to drag a deer by myself up and over a rock ledge I had dropped down over pretty far in. I just couldn't navigate the boulders with a deer on the ground so I had to quarter, kept evidence of sex, and packed it out on my back. I wedged the carcass under a rock but it was way in during the late season in snow so i'm sure it was picked apart before another human soul came around the area. Just what I had to do to get the deer out

I do know someone who got strung up for boning out a bear to bring it out of the woods..


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> U need a saw for splitting hindquarters too. Also a good knife sharpener.... my moms house is in Montgomery county. I butcher there if u ever need help pm me I can give u a hand. It's easy once u do it for a while
> 
> 
> QUOTE=fap1800;1097083929]I have a question for those of you that butcher your own deer. I attempted this a while back and it didn't turnout so well, but I'm going to give it another go. I was watching a butchering episode on Meat Eater last night and Rinella inspired me to give it another shot. Plus it'll save me some money in the end. Lots of knives out there and I'm assuming a 6" boning knife is what I need. Any other got-to-have equipment?


[/QUOTE]

A couple of good knives, I have a cutco boning knife and cheap filet knife that do the butchering I'll quarter with a havlon most the time. We did add a 3 stage electric sharpener and if you aren't a pro with a stone or rod those things are life savers in 2min i can have a like new edge on just about any blade even a cheap one. Grind and vacuum sealers are incredibly convenient if you can but borrow them also works since its not something people use daily. I don't do any bone in meat so a saw isn't needed. I do backstraps and tenderloins as boneless steak, roasts/cube meat from the best sections of the rear hams, a quality (prime) grind meat pile for ground burger, and less (choice) pile that gets used for summer sausage and bologna. Roasts are often run through a slicer for jerky. 

I would say 5-10 deer of self butchering will save enough money to buy all the equipment you'd need/want over taking to a butcher. about 4 of us split costs and have one butcher shop set up in a basement and everyones deer goes there and usually everyone helps process makes things fast and efficient.


----------



## jacobh

The guy i was talking about butchered at home but threw carcasses in the woods for scavengers to eat. Kind of different but same principal. It use to say in our digest that they must be thrown into the garbage for the dump


----------



## jacobh

Taunto i debone also but then freeze them then cut on a band saw for steaks works great. Saw for splitting hindquarters just makes handling easier


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> The guy i was talking about butchered at home but threw carcasses in the woods for scavengers to eat. Kind of different but same principal. It use to say in our digest that they must be thrown into the garbage for the dump


That a good question because you can be pinched for dumping carcusses.It is legal to quarter in the field but I don't know what would happen if you boned them.I always bring a small gerber saw to split the pelvic bone but other than that,you can quarter an entire deer without a saw.


----------



## jacobh

Yea u just have to take everything with u. Maybe I read it wrong i assumed he was leaving the hide and all there in which case I'd believe it would be illegal. It's one of those unclear laws


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> A couple of good knives, I have a cutco boning knife and cheap filet knife that do the butchering I'll quarter with a havlon most the time. We did add a 3 stage electric sharpener and if you aren't a pro with a stone or rod those things are life savers in 2min i can have a like new edge on just about any blade even a cheap one. Grind and vacuum sealers are incredibly convenient if you can but borrow them also works since its not something people use daily. I don't do any bone in meat so a saw isn't needed. I do backstraps and tenderloins as boneless steak, roasts/cube meat from the best sections of the rear hams, a quality (prime) grind meat pile for ground burger, and less (choice) pile that gets used for summer sausage and bologna. Roasts are often run through a slicer for jerky.
> 
> I would say 5-10 deer of self butchering will save enough money to buy all the equipment you'd need/want over taking to a butcher. about 4 of us split costs and have one butcher shop set up in a basement and everyones deer goes there and usually everyone helps process makes things fast and efficient.


I went ahead and purchased a Victorinox boning knife off of Amazon to start. I'll start with trying no bone in and see how that goes. My dad has a vacuum sealer that I can borrow as well. He'd prolly go in a on good grinder with me too. Is half HP adequate for deer?


----------



## jacobh

Any grinder will work. I for one take mine to get ground and I add 1/4 pork with it. Dosent cost much to have someone grind it. Takes me 45 minutes to skin debone and bag a deer. I really enjoy doing it and u can save a lot of money. Like I said pm me next time u get a deer and I'll show u how to do it. You'll be shocked how easy and really enjoyable it is


----------



## schlep1967

Easiest way I have found for boning out a deer is hanging. Really helps if you have a hoist so you can raise/lower the deer to working height. Hang from the hind legs and skin down from the top. Saw off the head. Then start taking meat off at the neck and work up. You can get 90 percent of the meat off the front legs before taking them all the way off the carcass. Do the last little bit on a table and bag the bones for the trash. Take out the back straps and loins then get as much as you can from the rib area. We usually use the saw again at this point so all we have left hanging is the back end. We do not cut the pelvic bone. Start removing muscles from the hind quarters. You can take everything off except the muscle connected to the tendon holding the deer up. Then holding that muscle cut it loose. Last cut is to sever the tendon. Careful at this point. This is when he will kick you in the head.


----------



## jacobh

One lesson i learned quickly was as soon as u get home skin the deer. Don't let them hang overnight then skin. U can do it and it doesn't hurt anything but doing it when they're still warm is a lot easier


----------



## dougell

I don't like gambrels because the deer spins on you.I just put meat hooks on the bucket of the tractor and lift it up.You can adjust the height and it doesn't spin on you.If you don't have a tractor,hang some chains from the roof trusses in your garage so that you can put meat hooks on them.Back the truck it,hook the deer up and just pull out.You don't even have to lift it that way and one guy can do it by himself.


----------



## fap1800

Thanks for the tips! Appreciate it. Another reason that I'm looking to do it myself is simply the shoddy service I've recently been getting. I did some deer jerky the other day and when I thawed the cubed meat from a deer last year, I noticed a lot of the silver skin was still attached. I don't expect it to be perfect, but trying to trim little chucks of meat is a PITA.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> One lesson i learned quickly was as soon as u get home skin the deer. Don't let them hang overnight then skin. U can do it and it doesn't hurt anything but doing it when they're still warm is a lot easier


That's for sure.You can skin a deer in under a minute if you have a winch on a 4 wheeler.Just cut around the legs and put a rock,golf ball or a big socket under the hide by the tail.Wrap a rope around that,hook it up to the winch and then just pull the hide off with a push of a button.


----------



## jacobh

Fap it's a good idea when we use to take it to the butcher half the time u do t even get your deer


----------



## Matt Musto

schlep1967 said:


> Matt, I would still go out in the morning. Supposed to be in the upper 30's tonight. You have a chance of catching one on his way to bed in the morning.


I have a father/son event for his school down at Lincoln Financial Field in the morning or else I would have given it a shot.


----------



## stoant27

smokin x's said:


> I know this is mainly a whitetail thread, but is anyone getting out this weekend after bear?
> 
> Tomorrow im cutting out of work early with a couple buddies to head north in PA for bear on Saturday. First year going after them, im pretty stoked to give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I'll be out there! And Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday! I wish they would allow Bear and Deer Archery in the same week because that would be awesome! I'm hoping for a repeat of last year! We hunt 4D WMU.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Fap it's a good idea when we use to take it to the butcher half the time u do t even get your deer


Scott , when thru that years ago not getting the deer you shoot . I found a guy he's retired and you get the deer back that you bring in . Very small, does maybe 25 to 30 deer a year .


----------



## Matt Musto

Billy H said:


> I used to have exclusive rights to hunt the Del-Val college living farm property right up the road from William Penn Inn. 202 and Hancock Rd. Was great while it lasted and pulled some nice buck out of the place. My son got his first bow kill there.
> 
> Saw a lot of fawn road kills early summer this year. Not seeing many road kills at all as of late.


Wow, I drive by that everyday and think "how can I get on that" lol Is that behind Rhodes Nursery? This buck was back near the Wissahickon creek


----------



## Matt Musto

schlep1967 said:


> Careful at this point. This is when he will kick you in the head.


Ha ha, I got the hoof last season on a big doe.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Wow, I drive by that everyday and think "how can I get on that" lol Is that behind Rhodes Nursery? This buck was back near the Wissahickon creek


Ummm , might have to check into that I know the owner of The Rhodes Garden very well .


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Scott , when thru that years ago not getting the deer you shoot . I found a guy he's retired and you get the deer back that you bring in . Very small, does maybe 25 to 30 deer a year .


The place I've been going to started off small, but over the years more and more guys take their deer there and the quality has suffered.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Bob that's what u need for sure. I have a walkin freezer and a "butcher shop" at my moms house if it's ever warm and u need to hang one let me know


QUOTE=pope125;1097088737]Scott , when thru that years ago not getting the deer you shoot . I found a guy he's retired and you get the deer back that you bring in . Very small, does maybe 25 to 30 deer a year .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scotty C

SwitchbckXT said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant net. Gross it will go over 190 but I'm with him, net it won't be much more, time length just isn't there and he has some deductions. One thing that makes this deer look so impressive is how heavy his tines are, unfortunately, they don't score tine mass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....
I saw the trail cam pics and even though this deer is a giant, he looks more impressive in the pics with the hunter. Not to say he didn't look look huge in the trail cam pics it's just that "hero pics" sometimes have a way of making a deer look much larger than what it really is.. Even people, who have held the rack, chimed in and said that its probably going to score in the 190 range.. 
I actually hope it will give the archery record a run for it's money, but it will not dethrone the Hanson buck. Once again as long as it's legit..

Absolutely an amazing animal and it is one of the biggest bucks I have ever seen on AT.


----------



## Scotty C

I thought this was a very cool pic that someone contributed on the Iowa.....monster thread..
Shows just how hard it will be to dethrone the Hanson Buck


----------



## Scotty C

I gotta stop posting other deer on the PA thread!! 
Sorry guys but I thought it would be interesting.

Looking forward to some bear hunting and another week of bowhunting before its time to start flingin some lead.


----------



## pope125

Scotty C said:


> I gotta stop posting other deer on the PA thread!!
> Sorry guys but I thought it would be interesting.
> 
> Looking forward to some bear hunting and another week of bowhunting before its time to start flingin some lead.


I posted the first picture , thought twice when I did it . I thought it would bring some interest ? QUESS NOT!!


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Ummm , might have to check into that I know the owner of The Rhodes Garden very well .


Its set up a lot different now. Back when I hunted it old lady roth was still alive and lived in the house on 63. The farm house on Hancock was occupied by a care taker that ran the living museum farm and was employed by the college. They would do tours and farm it 1800's style. The land went back to gwynn nor school and was both sides of hancock and all the way over to 63. Now they have students living in both houses and steers roaming the front acreage. They also have fruit tress throughout. When Ivan the caretaker left I had to stop hunting there. That was close to 20 years ago. Still some good deer over there but as with a lot of land in that area, now unhuntable. I think the security guys from main campus still go in .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea Bob that's what u need for sure. I have a walkin freezer and a "butcher shop" at my moms house if it's ever warm and u need to hang one let me know
> 
> Scott, thanks for the offer if I ever get in a pinch and its warm out I will remember that .


----------



## jacobh

U got it brother


----------



## johnv2675

I'm gonna be in my stand tomorrow morning before sunrise. One of my favorite times of the day is when the sun begins to rise - because that means I can start hunting! 

I saw a good 8 point on my camera in September and I haven't seen him since - until a few nights ago. I checked my camera today and I finally saw the deer again. Hopefully I'll see him in the daylight and within my range.


----------



## smokin x's

stoant27 said:


> I'll be out there! And Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday! I wish they would allow Bear and Deer Archery in the same week because that would be awesome! I'm hoping for a repeat of last year! We hunt 4D WMU.
> 
> View attachment 5084177


Goodluck! We just got up here not too long ago. Just got to the Black Forest Inn for dinner then getting some rest for tomorrow. 

This is a pretty cool place

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Heading out in the morning with topo maps, a GPS, and the .22. Going to check out a few areas of game lands for two days of rifle.


----------



## Billy H

Its getting to be the norm to be sitting in 5C in November and leaving the cold weather gear at home.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Its getting to be the norm to be sitting in 5C in November and leaving the cold weather gear at home.


Yep. Almost balmy this morning. '

Looking for a doe today.


----------



## hobbs4421

Good luck PA bear hunters! Be safe and have fun! I will be out with my dad, nephew and goo buddy preparing for the Pa gun season. I probably wont get to hunt bear here in 3c until the 1st week of buck season. Post up some success pics so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## nicko

Love to see some bear pics. Good luck guys.


----------



## johnv2675

Some bear pics would be awesome. Anyone ever hunt bear near Moraine State Park in western Penna? I talked to a guy who lives up there who said he took a almost 500 pound black bear. He had the picture on his flip phone of the bear.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

That was 2 years ago, 537 pounds. Nightmare getting it outta the woods but I loved every second of it. Smaller one is 170-180. Shot her 10 years ago already. Both pa bears. I have a freaking wedding today at noon or else I would be up in the big woods of northern pa. Next to bow season, the 4 days of bear season is my other favorite time of hunting. The cabin life and just seeing everyone really makes for a great time and lasting memories.


----------



## fap1800

It's been quite slow so far this morning and I'm sure the warm temps this afternoon won't help either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

Tomorrow looks so nice for hunting - its a shame that PA does not allow Sunday hunting. I wonder if they will ever allow Sunday hunting...


----------



## Mathias

Shot the new Prime. Nice feel in hand, VERY stout draw cycle, low 60's felt like 70's. Off the list.
Shot both new PSE Evolves. I prefer the longer ATA. My favorite PSE to date.
Lots of Halon 32's on hand, didn't shoot them.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

A deadfall saved a doe from my arrow today. I didn't even get the shot off. My buddy and his son pushed her my way and the one spot she decides to stop with me at full draw is behind a horizontal deadfall. The tree was right at the mid level of her vitals and I didn't want to chance a high vital shot.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

nicko said:


> A deadfall saved a doe from my arrow today. I didn't even get the shot off. My buddy and his son pushed her my way and the one spot she decides to stop with me at full draw is behind a horizontal deadfall. The tree was right at the mid level of her vitals and I didn't want to chance a high vital shot.


Good call, you can't go wrong doing the right thing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 5088137
> 
> View attachment 5088145
> 
> View attachment 5088161
> 
> That was 2 years ago, 537 pounds. Nightmare getting it outta the woods but I loved every second of it. Smaller one is 170-180. Shot her 10 years ago already. Both pa bears. I have a freaking wedding today at noon or else I would be up in the big woods of northern pa. Next to bow season, the 4 days of bear season is my other favorite time of hunting. The cabin life and just seeing everyone really makes for a great time and lasting memories.


537, dang! Semper Fi brother. 



Mathias said:


> Shot the new Prime. Nice feel in hand, VERY stout draw cycle, low 60's felt like 70's. Off the list.
> Shot both new PSE Evolves. I prefer the longer ATA. My favorite PSE to date.
> Lots of Halon 32's on hand, didn't shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


See any new Elites? What's up with those shoes? They look comfy. Not too many out there with a wide, spacious toe box.


----------



## jtkratzer

Covered about five miles today scouting in 5B for rifle opener. Visiting friends with some property in 5C today. Maybe a buck will get stupid near the house. Hoping to put my brother in law on a buck in nine days.


----------



## Mathias

Jt, no Elites until January. Shoes are Clark's. Very comfortable 😉









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

jtkratzer said:


> See any new Elites?


Elites won't be out until the ATA in January. 

Mathias, thanks for the pics. I love the First Light Fusion on that bow but a stout draw rules it out for me with my bad biceps. I want to see one of the Halon 32's in EV2, but man that bow is heavy bare. I am not sure I will like the weight.


----------



## Mathias

Squirrel, I think my Halon is heavy. Curiously the 32 felt better, of course it was barely.
I just love the V-grip. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mathias, did you shoot the Centergy Hybrid? Disappointed to hear the draw is stout. Everything sounded great about that bow.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Jt, no Elites until January. Shoes are Clark's. Very comfortable &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'll check them out. Been wearing Lems lately. Some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever had.


----------



## johnv2675

Does anyone use a Yeti Rambler? I was thinking one of the screw on lid models might be nice for keeping warm drinks like chicken broth during cold winter hunts.


----------



## Mathias

Perry24 said:


> Mathias, did you shoot the Centergy Hybrid? Disappointed to hear the draw is stout. Everything sounded great about that bow.


LAS had one, I believe it was the one from their video.
I think it was the std model.


----------



## hobbs4421

I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with one of my best friends and my dad in the PA woods today. We scouted our hunting lease in 3C which is approximately 365 acres of private property. We saw scrapes, rubs and heavy trails around all the spots our hunters plan to hunt. It was a lot of fun and we are pumped! It's a little bitter sweet for me because I filled my buck tag in archery season, lol. I've still got a doe tag though, and I look forward to doe season. I will be basically trying to help my fellow hunting partners fill their tags by setting them up in the best stands and driving to them if the deer aren't moving. Opening day, my wife plans to sit with me in the spot where I killed a 140 inch ten pointer last year on opening day last season. The spot Is loaded with deer sign! I have a bear tag, and if while driving the woods I see a bear, I'd gladly shoot one, but it is a bitter sweet/weird feeling to go into the start of the buck season without a buck tag. I should be happy and thankful, lol, but human nature causes me to wish I had a valid tag. My wife has killed a few doe, but she has not yet killed a buck, so it would be awesome to help her get her first! I bought her a hunting rifle a couple weeks ago,(Ruger M77 308) and for the 1st time in 5 or 6 years, she is interested in going hunting. I just thought I would share that with you. I hope all of you guys, gals, and kids have a great, successful, and safe gun season!


----------



## Cody Arner

I shot this buck on October 25th 2016. He green scores just over 170. Once the drying period ends, I will have him scored officially. 4E in PA


----------



## TauntoHawk

hobbs4421 said:


> I had the opportunity to spend a few hours with one of my best friends and my dad in the PA woods today. We scouted our hunting lease in 3C which is approximately 365 acres of private property. We saw scrapes, rubs and heavy trails around all the spots our hunters plan to hunt. It was a lot of fun and we are pumped! It's a little bitter sweet for me because I filled my buck tag in archery season, lol. I've still got a doe tag though, and I look forward to doe season. I will be basically trying to help my fellow hunting partners fill their tags by setting them up in the best stands and driving to them if the deer aren't moving. Opening day, my wife plans to sit with me in the spot where I killed a 140 inch ten pointer last year on opening day last season. The spot Is loaded with deer sign! I have a bear tag, and if while driving the woods I see a bear, I'd gladly shoot one, but it is a bitter sweet/weird feeling to go into the start of the buck season without a buck tag. I should be happy and thankful, lol, but human nature causes me to wish I had a valid tag. My wife has killed a few doe, but she has not yet killed a buck, so it would be awesome to help her get her first! I bought her a hunting rifle a couple weeks ago,(Ruger M77 308) and for the 1st time in 5 or 6 years, she is interested in going hunting. I just thought I would share that with you. I hope all of you guys, gals, and kids have a great, successful, and safe gun season!


Good luck to your wife, mine used to hunt with me for deer but hates the cold so I got her into turkey and she has completely abandoned a desire for deer but loves turkey hunting each spring. 

What area of 3C? My uncle is in Coconut north of Montrose on 267 and its where we rifle hunt as a family each year. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Cody congrats that's one heck of a buck


----------



## nicko

Holy chit Cody!!!! I don't blame you for keeping that sucker under wraps. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 5088137
> 
> View attachment 5088145
> 
> View attachment 5088161
> 
> That was 2 years ago, 537 pounds. Nightmare getting it outta the woods but I loved every second of it. Smaller one is 170-180. Shot her 10 years ago already. Both pa bears. I have a freaking wedding today at noon or else I would be up in the big woods of northern pa. Next to bow season, the 4 days of bear season is my other favorite time of hunting. The cabin life and just seeing everyone really makes for a great time and lasting memories.


That's an AWESOME mount. Very nice!!!


----------



## Mr. October

johnv2675 said:


> Tomorrow looks so nice for hunting - its a shame that PA does not allow Sunday hunting. I wonder if they will ever allow Sunday hunting...


Temp-wise maybe. It is supposed to be almighty windy. That usually doesn't make for safe or great deer hunting. NJ allows bowhunting on Sunday. If they allowed gun hunting I'd be on my way already to hunker down in a duck blind.


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> Shot the new Prime. Nice feel in hand, VERY stout draw cycle, low 60's felt like 70's. Off the list.
> Shot both new PSE Evolves. I prefer the longer ATA. My favorite PSE to date.
> Lots of Halon 32's on hand, didn't shoot them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I wanted so bad to like the Primes. But I didn't care at all for the draw cycle either. It felt like drawing a long bow to me.


----------



## Mr. October

Cody Arner said:


> I shot this buck on October 25th 2016. He green scores just over 170. Once the drying period ends, I will have him scored officially. 4E in PA


Great buck! Congratulations


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> Good luck to your wife, mine used to hunt with me for deer but hates the cold so I got her into turkey and she has completely abandoned a desire for deer but loves turkey hunting each spring.
> 
> What area of 3C? My uncle is in Coconut north of Montrose on 267 and its where we rifle hunt as a family each year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Do You mean Choconut? The town in the northern part of the county near little meadows? I know that area because occasionally I work in that part of the county. I hunt mostly Susquehanna area and a little in Montrose.


----------



## TauntoHawk

hobbs4421 said:


> Do You mean Choconut? The town in the northern part of the county near little meadows? I know that area because occasionally I work in that part of the county. I hunt mostly Susquehanna area and a little in Montrose.


Haha yes but my phone's autocorrect probably doesn't believe that's a real place. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Cody Arner said:


> I shot this buck on October 25th 2016. He green scores just over 170. Once the drying period ends, I will have him scored officially. 4E in PA


Wow brother. That's a stud. Congrats.


----------



## hobbs4421

TauntoHawk said:


> Haha yes but my phone's autocorrect probably doesn't believe that's a real place.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


LOL gotta love auto correct!


----------



## nick060200

Mathias said:


> Jt, no Elites until January. Shoes are Clark's. Very comfortable [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Do you use those for stalking ? I've been looking for a good stalking shoe with a somewhat flat sole.


----------



## nicko

Maisy standing guard over a stinky pheasant wing she found all by herself.


----------



## jacobh

Good looking dog Nick... u over in linfield?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Good looking dog Nick... u over in linfield?


Yep. I guess the cooling tower in the background is the giveaway.


----------



## Mathias

nick060200 said:


> Do you use those for stalking ? I've been looking for a good stalking shoe with a somewhat flat sole.


Not field shoes.
Check out Carl Dyer moccasin's.


----------



## Mathias

Nice work Maisy!


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> Maisy standing guard over a stinky pheasant wing she found all by herself.


Hi pretty girl!  Great job on the bird.


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> I'm 99% sure that is illegal. I know a guy who got big fines for dumping his carcasses in the woods. His thoughts were fox can eat the remains but the PGC didn't see it that way


It is not illegal. Leaving a carcass where it dropped vs dumping one is completely different. It was covered at the annual meeting a few years ago, in fact i submitted the question.

It's also legal in Ohio provided you don't do it in the parking lot.

The only thing you must bring out besides meat is a tagged head.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> That a good question because you can be pinched for dumping carcusses.It is legal to quarter in the field but I don't know what would happen if you boned them.I always bring a small gerber saw to split the pelvic bone but other than that,you can quarter an entire deer without a saw.


You don't need a saw to remove a hind quarter. I did my entire buck with a havalon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

U split the hidquarrters with a havalon? Damn your good


----------



## smokin x's

jacobh said:


> U split the hidquarrters with a havalon? Damn your good


Very easy. You pop the tendon at the ball joint in the h-bone. In order to get to it you cut through thin cartilage at the socket. Takes maybe a minute and a half to pop both hind quarters off, once youve done it a time or two.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> Goodluck! We just got up here not too long ago. Just got to the Black Forest Inn for dinner then getting some rest for tomorrow.
> 
> This is a pretty cool place
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Well, just got back home. No luck for my small group of 4. We didnt do drives, I know a lot of groups do, but it just didnt seem like it would be our thing. 

It was my first time out targeting bear, and my first time in that area of PA (2G). I was almost awestruck at the scenery, its downright beautiful in the area we were in. Its also brutal terrain, but I loved it. 

We found tons of sign. Scat (literally found over 30 piles in the area we were hunting) scratching posts, and tracks everywhere. First thing in the morning a duo shot a mid 300 lb boar about 1/4 of a mile from us. Those were the only two bear hunters we ran into in the area, which was kind of surprising because last I checked clinton county was leading the state in bears killed saturday. 

Heres a picture my buddy took, which doesnt do the scenery justice.








Already made plans to take off work for the week of bear archery and first day of bear gun season next year. Im hooked! 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

smokin x's said:


> Very easy. You pop the tendon at the ball joint in the h-bone. In order to get to it you cut through thin cartilage at the socket. Takes maybe a minute and a half to pop both hind quarters off, once youve done it a time or two.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


Bingo! Follow the line of the hind quarter right to the ball joint and pop it right out. Only tendons, meat and cartilage hold it in.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> U split the hidquarrters with a havalon? Damn your good


Apply some outward pressure on the leg and track along the pelvis with the blade til you find the ball socket, cut those tendons and finish around the backside and it comes right off nice and clean. No heavy useless pelvic bone. You can cut the legs with nothing but a knife at the knee joint quick too. Can quarter or debone a whole deer with Just the havlon in the field. 


Sorry didn't see this was already answered but once I saw someone do it this way I ditched the bone saw the next day and haven't carried one since. 
Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

jlh42581 said:


> Bingo! Follow the line of the hind quarter right to the ball joint and pop it right out. Only tendons, meat and cartilage hold it in.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Exactly. We've completely removed all useable meat from elk with a 3" havalon.


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> Shot the new Prime. Nice feel in hand, VERY stout draw cycle, low 60's felt like 70's. Off the list.
> Shot both new PSE Evolves. I prefer the longer ATA. My favorite PSE to date.
> Lots of Halon 32's on hand, didn't shoot them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


so you didn't try out the hybrid? what poundage was that? i know you said low 60 felt 70 but do you know exactly poundage?


----------



## Mathias

62 I belive he said after backing it down. Now I know from past experience that I will try the bow again elsewhere, just to make sure.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> 62 I belive he said after backing it down. Now I know from past experience that I will try the bow again elsewhere, just to make sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


that will be great just to make it was not that one bow. i really have my eye on the hybrid i hope it draws like the rival at 62# max weight.


----------



## fap1800

Mr. October said:


> Exactly. We've completely removed all useable meat from elk with a 3" havalon.


Yup, that and a chunk of my thumb trying to get the tenders out using the gutless method. I'm my own worst enemy with a knife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

fap1800 said:


> Yup, that and a chunk of my thumb trying to get the tenders out using the gutless method. I'm my own worst enemy with a knife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you did that with a knife i'd hate to see you with chainsaw......


----------



## j.d.m.

primal-bow said:


> so you didn't try out the hybrid? what poundage was that? i know you said low 60 felt 70 but do you know exactly poundage?


This bow has me very interested, I shoot 52lbs for neck reasons, so. Hope it's not really that stiff of a draw. So far, I can't pull myself from my Experience, but. I'm interested in this prime.


----------



## Mr. October

fap1800 said:


> Yup, that and a chunk of my thumb trying to get the tenders out using the gutless method. I'm my own worst enemy with a knife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! That hurts. And is a nuisance when you are trying to pack out an animal. The havalons are sharp little beasts though.


----------



## Mathias

I just wish this wind would subside…..


----------



## PaBone

Mathias said:


> I just wish this wind would subside…..


The wind seems like it never subsides during archery season. I hunt almost everyday during the season and it seems over the past several years we have very few calm days. I started wearing glasses last year to hunt which means no more wearing a face gaiter or mask to protect my face from the wind without fogging my glasses. So I really notice the cold wind more than ever. I now have to try and position my stand so my backs to the wind and wear a hood over my head to protect my face, wearing glasses sucks while hunting.


----------



## Mathias

Down home in 5C it's usually not so bad until late season, at my place in 3C once November comes it seems to be. I thought it would end today, but evidently not. I'll sit tomorrow morning and Wednesday too. I miss the stand and another doe for some specialty stuff would be nice.


----------



## pope125

My helper pulled some cards yesterday, looks like some big deer are on there feet . Looks like I will be headed that way after thanksgiving and missing the Pa gun opener.


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> My helper pulled some cards yesterday, looks like some big deer are on there feet . Looks like I will be headed that way after thanksgiving and missing the Pa gun opener.


Sounds like a win-win Bob :wink:


----------



## Billy H

Deer down this morning. My male black lab proudly brought me home a whole leg this morning.


----------



## Mathias

Billy H said:


> Deer down this morning. My male black lab proudly brought me home a whole leg this morning.


and some dogs _only _find sheds….. :teeth:


----------



## jtkratzer

PaBone said:


> The wind seems like it never subsides during archery season. I hunt almost everyday during the season and it seems over the past several years we have very few calm days. I started wearing glasses last year to hunt which means no more wearing a face gaiter or mask to protect my face from the wind without fogging my glasses. So I really notice the cold wind more than ever. I now have to try and position my stand so my backs to the wind and wear a hood over my head to protect my face, wearing glasses sucks while hunting.


I feel your pain. Used to wear glasses and contacts until getting PRK done five years ago. Worth the recovery. Went from 20/400 to 20/10-15. Got it done at Bethesda while on active duty which meant I didn't have a financial decision to make, but the cost has come way down over the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Matt Musto

My good buddies Son killed his first buck on Saturday morning on their property in Bucks County. He is 15 years old and started shooting a bow last season. Made a perfect double lung on a young 5 pointer.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Sounds like a win-win Bob :wink:


Matt , Its pretty bad you have to worry when you go away first day of gun season cause the know there will be trespassing going on when I'll be away .


----------



## Mathias

Bob, I avoid my place up north, 2 weeks a year. The nonstop BS just induces too much stress. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Bob, I avoid my place up north, 2 weeks a year. The nonstop BS just induces too much stress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt, Probably been beat to death before but Pa needs to get some stricter trespassing laws . Get to where a guy will think twice about what can happen if he gets caught.


----------



## jacobh

Tell the young man congrats!!! Always nice hearing about kids having some success



QUOTE=Matt Musto;1097184889]My good buddies Son killed his first buck on Saturday morning on their property in Bucks County. He is 15 years old and started shooting a bow last season. Made a perfect double lung on a young 5 pointer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Matt, Probably been beat to death before but Pa needs to get some stricter trespassing laws . Get to where a guy will think twice about what can happen if he gets caught.


Agreed! We have prosecuted 2-3 and always wonder if it's even worth our time.


----------



## PaBone

jtkratzer said:


> I feel your pain. Used to wear glasses and contacts until getting PRK done five years ago. Worth the recovery. Went from 20/400 to 20/10
> 
> My plan is to have lasik soon, I was glad to shoot a buck in Ohio this year wearing my glasses and that was my first bow kill since wearing glasses. After last season I struggled getting used to wearing glasses while hunting and shooting in my indoor league.


----------



## jlh42581

That wind is BRUTAL at my house this morning. Saw some guys out for bears though. I've got an inch of snow up top, valley has nothing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

The wind speed feature on my backyard weather station recorded 30 mph winds this weekend. Whooooosh!!!!!


----------



## KylePA

Wind was absolutely brutal yesterday and this morning. I thought I had enough beer bottles in the recycling bin to weigh it down out at the street, next time I think I need to drink some more, as I was picking up bottles outa the street. Looking forward to trying to getting out later in the week for one last doe.


----------



## dougell

jlh42581 said:


> Bingo! Follow the line of the hind quarter right to the ball joint and pop it right out. Only tendons, meat and cartilage hold it in.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's true but I like to cut the pelvis when I'm gutting one.If I was going to quarter it in the field,I wouldn't gut it.However,yes you can quarter an entire animal without a saw.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Matt, Probably been beat to death before but Pa needs to get some stricter trespassing laws . Get to where a guy will think twice about what can happen if he gets caught.


It has been beat to death with the legislature and they've never taken steps to fix it.I know guys who go crazy trying to deal with trespassers during hunting season.It eats up their entire season.I honestly just ignore it unless someone does something to really tick me off.I don't even bother posting anything.Sneaks with be sneaks.I had an old neighbor about 1/2 mile a way who snuck on my property and killed an average 8 point about 5 years ago on the first day of rifle season.He was showing me pictures of it and got all weird when I asked him where he killed it.He lied and told me he shot it where I was actually hunting all day and nobody else was there.I really didn't care that he killed the buck and had he asked,I would have let him hunt there.It just bugged me that he was lying and obviously thought I didn't want him back there.The next day his cousin told me where he shot it.To me it's just less stressful not making a big deal about it.


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> That's true but I like to cut the pelvis when I'm gutting one.If I was going to quarter it in the field,I wouldn't gut it.However,yes you can quarter an entire animal without a saw.


I've completely given up dragging. 

1: high blood pressure really takes my energy quick. Dr says it's borderline for meds but not yet.

2: I could never get it in my truck. I can barely climb in let alone man handle a deer up solo. I'd have to build a ramp, find a bank... Just not worth it.

On private I don't have to go far and have help.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I did an all day sit on Saturday in 2B and the 53 degree temperature fooled me leaving the house. By the end of the day I was frozen and the only thing that saved me was I packed my Wooltimate jacket and rain gear. Also there is some big buck sign in the area that would not let me go home early. Only saw two dinks and a coyote all day, plan on hunting hard over Thanksgiving in 2B and gun season with my bow in 2A, no plans on giving up yet.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Quick tale, dinner plans looming.
> I walked in thinking I'd sit 2 hours mid afternoon due to dinner.
> As I approached my stand I heard a commotion. 25 yards in front of my stand was a decent buck. He studied me then looked away ears pulled back. Out walked this guy about 30 yards. They faced off, neither concerned with me. I was now on my knees with an arrow nocked. They moved closer together and a bedded doe sprang up between us. She ran off followed by my buck then the other. They squared off, 40 and 50 yards, 50 being my guy. 5 minutes and they hadn't moved. I shoot regularly to 80. Never thought I'd do a 50 on a buck. I envisioned my backyard target, drew, held for about a minute and let one fly. He went about 60 yards and dropped. 22" outside, 19 in. I'm happy. Not the freak buck, but that one's for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Great buck and great story!


----------



## Mathias

Hey, long time! How you doing?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Doing good buddy. Been VERY busy and not on here too much lately. House, property, toddler, new job.......what was I thinking??? LOL!! Sometimes opportunities come along and you just can't pass them up 

Was that one of your best bucks to date?


----------



## PaBone

PaKraig that is a beautiful buck, Congrats


----------



## PAKraig

PaBone said:


> PaKraig that is a beautiful buck, Congrats


Hey thanks, but that's not mine, that beauty belongs to Mathias. I'll try to get a pic of mine up later today.


----------



## pope125

Just looked out the window just saw 6 doe moving thru the woods at my house. And people say deer in Pa don't move when its this windy .


----------



## PaBone

Sorry Mathias my bad and that is a dandy buck.


----------



## falconduke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Just looked out the window just saw 6 doe moving thru the woods at my house. And people say deer in Pa don't move when its this windy .


Saw two moving before dark today driving home and just lit up a dozen sets of eyes in a field across the street from the neighborhood. They still need to eat and drink on windy days.


----------



## johnv2675

I checked my one of my game cameras yesterday and there was a picture of a red fox. First time I've ever seen a fox on camera.


----------



## rogersb

I was going to go roam around looking for bear sign but it was too windy. Saw 4 doe and 2 small buck in our woods while taking the dogs for a quick walk.


----------



## Mathias

Found a few of these between 2 of my stands. They were there when I killed my buck. Please a camera up. Hopefully something good shows for my son.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Weren't there i meant

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Feels more like November this morning. FINALLY had a shooter come through at 25 yards. But not light enough to take an ethical shot. Maybe see him later,,I hope.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Feels more like November this morning. FINALLY had a shooter come through at 25 yards. But not light enough to take an ethical shot. Maybe see him later,,I hope.


Hopefully being ethical will pay off . I am sure a lot of guys would of let one fly , geez we got guys that take running shots with a bow on this thread .


----------



## Billy H

Another real nice shooter came through at 50 yards , no shot. Bob both bucks were at least 130.


----------



## johnv2675

It's nice to be sitting in a Pennsylvania hardwod tree


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Billy hoping you can get it done today!!


----------



## jlh42581

This morning is my kind of morning. Cold... No wind

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Another real nice shooter came through at 50 yards , no shot. Bob both bucks were at least 130.


Nice!! Don't get to many mornings like that in PA . Hope they work there way back thru .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Hopefully being ethical will pay off . I am sure a lot of guys would of let one fly , geez we got guys that take running shots with a bow on this thread .


Yeah, also some guys who illegally use ozonics machines in PA.


----------



## johnv2675

A medium sized buck just walked near me. Maybe 50 yards. But then it walked across a creek and walked away. For me, a 16 year old who hasn't shot a buck yet, it was a shooter.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Billy. 

Being impatient I checked the camera I put out yesterday. This guy has future potential. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck john and Billy. Hope to see some success pics later.


----------



## nicko

Matt, did you ever get a score on your buck?


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Nice!! Don't get to many mornings like that in PA . Hope they work there way back thru .


Thanks guys. My morning hunt is over, have a commitment. 
Bob it had to be the same buck. I believe he made a big loop this morning . Its just not logical that there are two buck that size in this area. I've seen him all over in the last few weeks. I wont mention road names. He was in the road twice in front of that farm house that kid is putting the addition on. He was in my driveway. I saw him in Aldos place a few times. He has had to been through your place a few times. I saw him in my woods today. I never get that deer on cam. He is definitely bigger than the 10 Hutch shot. He's traveling a big area through a few properties that get hunted. Come next week he'll probably go down.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> Hey, long time! How you doing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


My best PA buck to date. New property has been very good to me. Giant deer, wouldn't fit on the back of my new-to-me Tacoma with a 5' bed, looked even bigger as he was all bristled up about to tangle with a 100" inch 8 point when I put an arrow through him; had to pick his head up to shut the tailgate. 17.5 inside w/ a real rough green score of 127 3/8, gross of course. Get a better idea of score at shop this evening.


----------



## Billy H

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Mathias

Big congrats, he's a stud!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Great buck! Fantastic shot!


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on a great buck... was that from today?


----------



## nicko

Great buck pakraig. Congrats!!


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yeah, also some guys who illegally use ozonics machines in PA.


Fyi , MR SHOOT AT RUNNING DEER , I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Maybe get your facts right before you shoot your mouth off. Another stupid law in Pa !! Any you wonder why we got deer running around with arrows stuck in there head and hind quarter. Did you not try shooting thru a **** load of brush , hoping you would hit the deer ?


----------



## PAKraig

jacobh said:


> Congrats on a great buck... was that from today?


Nope, season ended here last Saturday (the 12th). Shot him at 4:02 p.m. (last hour of last day) after passing up a good many young deer this year. He's an old mountain buck, not too many around my area like this old boy.

Shot was a no-doubter, which is such a good feeling, got to watch him crash in open timber after a 50 yard sprint. Very good day in the woods!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Fyi , MR SHOOT AT RUNNING DEER , I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Another stupid law in Pa !! Any you wonder why we got deer running around with arrows stuck in there head and h.ind quarter


As for you Bob, what the hell is your friggin' problem???? One day you come on here like you've had a hunting epiphany and say "I now understand why guys shoot smaller bucks. Shoot what makes you happy". Then you get annoyed that guys don't fawn all over pictures of big bucks.

To take some of you back to what Bob is referring to, last year (ONE FULL YEAR AGO), I made a bad decision and took a 10 yard shot at a buck that ran past me with the bow. It wasn't smart but it happened and I have learned from it and moved on. Pope125 however won't let it go and for whatever reason has now decided to dredge it up from the bottom of the trash heap one more time. 

Back to Bob.....As long as you have been coming on these PA threads and polluting then with your piss and vinegar elitist attitude, I know you have always been a stickler for the laws and rules and calling out hunters posting pics of deer that have been tagged improperly. But your ignorance of the law is somehow acceptable because *"I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Another stupid law in Pa !!".* 

If you dislike PA deer hunting so much, stop posting here. I don't begrudge you any of the successes you've had on your hunting trips out of state, to the midwest, big farm leases, etc. I am not the least bit envious of you. In fact, I feel a little sorry for you. It seems you've had so much success dropping bigger deer that you can't fathom the idea that some guys just like to hunt and don't need to shoot the biggest deer or the oldest deer in the woods to be happy. 

The ammunition you have provided with your numerous unhinged posts and rants is endless but I will stop here. When you came back to AT from your lengthy vacation, I told another AT member I would play nice but it would only be a matter of time before you reverted back to your angry and inflammatory ways. And I was right. 

This thread was so positive and pleasant during your vacation.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Fyi , MR SHOOT AT RUNNING DEER , I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Maybe get your facts right before you shoot your mouth off. Another stupid law in Pa !! Any you wonder why we got deer running around with arrows stuck in there head and hind quarter. Did you not try shooting thru a **** load of brush , hoping you would hit the deer ?


Were you there? No. You see a cell phone vid and now you're an expert and determined there were no openings. 

Your anger is sad Bob.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Congrats on the buck PAKraig.


----------



## jacobh

Oh ok yea that's a great buck anywhere. Congrats and great shot!!



QUOTE=PAKraig;1097271337]Nope, season ended here last Saturday (the 12th). Shot him at 4:02 p.m. (last hour of last day) after passing up a good many young deer this year. He's an old mountain buck, not too many around my area like this old boy.

Shot was a no-doubter, which is such a good feeling, got to watch him crash in open timber after a 50 yard sprint. Very good day in the woods![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

My wife got this one outside of Collegeville last weekend









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Haha hers is bigger then yours Matt!!!! Looks like it weighs a ton too


----------



## Scotty C

nicko said:


> As for you Bob, what the hell is your friggin' problem???? One day you come on here like you've had a hunting epiphany and say "I now understand why guys shoot smaller bucks. Shoot what makes you happy". Then you get annoyed that guys don't fawn all over pictures of big bucks.
> 
> To take some of you back to what Bob is referring to, last year (ONE FULL YEAR AGO), I made a bad decision and took a 10 yard shot at a buck that ran past me with the bow. It wasn't smart but it happened and I have learned from it and moved on. Pope125 however won't let it go and for whatever reason has now decided to dredge it up from the bottom of the trash heap one more time.
> 
> Back to Bob.....As long as you have been coming on these PA threads and polluting then with your piss and vinegar elitist attitude, I know you have always been a stickler for the laws and rules and calling out hunters posting pics of deer that have been tagged improperly. But your ignorance of the law is somehow acceptable because *"I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Another stupid law in Pa !!".*
> 
> If you dislike PA deer hunting so much, stop posting here. I don't begrudge you any of the successes you've had on your hunting trips out of state, to the midwest, big farm leases, etc. I am not the least bit envious of you. In fact, I feel a little sorry for you. It seems you've had so much success dropping bigger deer that you can't fathom the idea that some guys just like to hunt and don't need to shoot the biggest deer or the oldest deer in the woods to be happy.
> 
> The ammunition you have provided with your numerous unhinged posts and rants is endless but I will stop here. When you came back to AT from your lengthy vacation, I told another AT member I would play nice but it would only be a matter of time before you reverted back to your angry and inflammatory ways. And I was right.
> 
> This thread was so positive and pleasant during your vacation.


People should take a hard look at themselves if they get kicked off an internet forum... 
I have made some stupid comments on here but never really made anyone mad. Real life has enough curve balls to throw at you so why make in harder by getting into a pissing match with someone on the internet.

I don't know you personally Nicko but just from reading your posts you seem like a good dude. 
I will be the first to admit making some bad decisions in the woods. You learn from it and move on. We remind ourselves about it enough, don't need someone else to do it for us.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> My wife got this one outside of Collegeville last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lol, congrats to Mathias' wife.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## schlep1967

nicko said:


> As for you Bob, what the hell is your friggin' problem???? One day you come on here like you've had a hunting epiphany and say "I now understand why guys shoot smaller bucks. Shoot what makes you happy". Then you get annoyed that guys don't fawn all over pictures of big bucks.
> 
> To take some of you back to what Bob is referring to, last year (ONE FULL YEAR AGO), I made a bad decision and took a 10 yard shot at a buck that ran past me with the bow. It wasn't smart but it happened and I have learned from it and moved on. Pope125 however won't let it go and for whatever reason has now decided to dredge it up from the bottom of the trash heap one more time.
> 
> Back to Bob.....As long as you have been coming on these PA threads and polluting then with your piss and vinegar elitist attitude, I know you have always been a stickler for the laws and rules and calling out hunters posting pics of deer that have been tagged improperly. But your ignorance of the law is somehow acceptable because *"I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Another stupid law in Pa !!".*
> 
> If you dislike PA deer hunting so much, stop posting here. I don't begrudge you any of the successes you've had on your hunting trips out of state, to the midwest, big farm leases, etc. I am not the least bit envious of you. In fact, I feel a little sorry for you. It seems you've had so much success dropping bigger deer that you can't fathom the idea that some guys just like to hunt and don't need to shoot the biggest deer or the oldest deer in the woods to be happy.
> 
> The ammunition you have provided with your numerous unhinged posts and rants is endless but I will stop here. When you came back to AT from your lengthy vacation, I told another AT member I would play nice but it would only be a matter of time before you reverted back to your angry and inflammatory ways. And I was right.
> 
> This thread was so positive and pleasant during your vacation.


How about you guys do us all a favor and follow these simple instructions.
Nicko - click on Pope125's avatar, now click on the "Add to Ignore List" Line.
Pope125 - click on Nicko's avatar, now click on the "Add to Ignore List" Line.

It's really not that hard to act like adults.


----------



## nicko

My apologies guys. I shouldn't contribute combative posts.

Schlep, good advice.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

pope125 said:


> Fyi , MR SHOOT AT RUNNING DEER , I was not aware at the time it was not legal in Pa . Maybe get your facts right before you shoot your mouth off. Another stupid law in Pa !! Any you wonder why we got deer running around with arrows stuck in there head and hind quarter. Did you not try shooting thru a **** load of brush , hoping you would hit the deer ?


I don't say a whole lot on here but I always read it all and try to contribute where I think I can help...I am certain I'm not the only one who agrees that you contribute nothing positive to this thread; absolutely nothing. 

Even your borderline positive comments all revolve around the Midwest and Ohio...since this is a PA thread maybe consider doing us all a favor and post elsewhere...I don't know you as a person, so don't take it personal, but if you are a decent individual your online etiquette needs some grooming to show it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schlep1967

SwitchbckXT said:


> I don't say a whole lot on here but I always read it all and try to contribute where I think I can help...I am certain I'm not the only one who agrees that you contribute nothing positive to this thread; absolutely nothing.
> 
> Even your borderline positive comments all revolve around the Midwest and Ohio...since this is a PA thread maybe consider doing us all a favor and post elsewhere...I don't know you as a person, so don't take it personal, but if you are a decent individual your online etiquette needs some grooming to show it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Penalty flag! Piling on! 

Why add to the fire? 

Just follow the instructions for Nicko above.


----------



## nicko

Been seeing some big bears getting dropped in PA. Anybody else here still after them? 

I've never had any desire to shoot a bear but the bear hunts sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> My apologies guys. I shouldn't contribute combative posts.
> 
> Schlep, good advice.


Don't apologize, Nick. You had every right to voice your displeasure.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Been seeing some big bears getting dropped in PA. Anybody else here still after them?
> 
> I've never had any desire to shoot a bear but the bear hunts sound like a lot of fun.


I really want a PA archery bear. Some day. Most years I only get out for bear with a rifle. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Probably been mentioned here already, but it sure would be nice to have a buck and bear bow week. Has this been discussed by PGC??


----------



## PaBone

I am still hunting deer in 2B and got permission yesterday on a new piece of land. It's a little bit of a drive for me but the fire still burns to kill a Pa. buck. Lots of big buck sign on the land I am hunting and plan on doing all day sits this Friday and Saturday and that will end my 2B hunts. Monday it will be back to 2A using my bow in gun season. Good luck to anyone still bow hunting and during Pa. gun.


----------



## schlep1967

Not many seem to know about it but WMU's 2B, 5C, & 5D were open for archery bear Sept 17 - Nov 18 & WMU 5B Oct 1 - Nov 18.


----------



## Mathias

PAKraig said:


> Probably been mentioned here already, but it sure would be nice to have a buck and bear bow week. Has this been discussed by PGC??


Last I heard, 3 bears were killed in Upper Bucks County (5C) this year (archery).


----------



## PAKraig

Imagine the bear license sales if you could hunt bear and buck with the bow for a week though in more management units.... I'm no bear hunter, but I might buy a tag....._just in case_......


----------



## KMiha

Nice buck PAkraig!! Congrats!!

And congrats to anyone else who got it done. Haven't checked in lately, been busy. 

I haven't had much luck. Saw some smallish deer, nothing I wanted to shoot though. Tons of does, will start shooting them next week. The one property needs a thinning of does bad.


----------



## Hindy30

PAKraig said:


> Probably been mentioned here already, but it sure would be nice to have a buck and bear bow week. Has this been discussed by PGC??


Agreed. I don't count the 5c and 5d early bear season as a really attractive or helpful overlap, at least for me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

SwitchbckXT said:


> I don't say a whole lot on here but I always read it all and try to contribute where I think I can help...I am certain I'm not the only one who agrees that you contribute nothing positive to this thread; absolutely nothing.
> 
> Even your borderline positive comments all revolve around the Midwest and Ohio...since this is a PA thread maybe consider doing us all a favor and post elsewhere...I don't know you as a person, so don't take it personal, but if you are a decent individual your online etiquette needs some grooming to show it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow leave for a while and the place blows up. I for one would rather pope keeps posting. He is very passionate about archery hunting and the animals he's taken prove that out. Pope is a wealth of information and has given some very good advise to the members here. Sometimes his passion gets the better of him, (who's doesn't) but you got to admit he speaks it the way he sees it. As far as the shot at a running deer, we all know that was a bad move ,but few will say it. Nicks admits it and sounds like he took something away from it. Same as the ozone machine ,Pope screwed up and readily admits that as well. It's all part of an Internet forum, lots of personalities here.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Last I heard, 3 bears were killed in Upper Bucks County (5C) this year (archery).


Any idea what townships they were killed in?


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Any idea what townships they were killed in?


I am going to try and find out this evening...


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Wow leave for a while and the place blows up. I for one would rather pope keeps posting. He is very passionate about archery hunting and the animals he's taken prove that out. Pope is a wealth of information and has given some very good advise to the members here. Sometimes his passion gets the better of him, (who's doesn't) but you got to admit he speaks it the way he sees it. As far as the shot at a running deer, we all know that was a bad move ,but few will say it. Nicks admits it and sounds like he took something away from it. Same as the ozone machine ,Pope screwed up and readily admits that as well. It's all part of an Internet forum, lots of personalities here.


I can admit when I'm wrong Billy and the running shot was a bad idea. I got excited but who doesn't. Heat of the moment, chit happens but you learn from it and move along. But nobody needs somebody continually bringing up 1 year old crap out of nowhere for no reason. It's just stupid. 

I'm fine with it if Bob keeps posting. But no good at all comes from the negativity. No idea what I ever did to him but that's his problem to sort out.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> I am going to try and find out this evening...


Thanks I have seen bear sign on one of the properties I have permission in Springfield Township before. I would imagine there are bears that travel through that area frequently and with the amount of hunting pressure, no wonder a few are shot. Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Mathias

KylePA said:


> Thanks I have seen bear sign on one of the properties I have permission in Springfield Township before. I would imagine there are bears that travel through that area frequently and with the amount of hunting pressure, no wonder a few are shot. Just curious, thanks.


I was told there were at least 6 resident bear in Bucks this year, this info reportedly came from the PGC. I will try to confirm.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener. 

Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Awesome Taunto, great times ahead!


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener.
> 
> Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Great news tauntohawk. Congratulations!!! Enjoy him while he's young. He'll be 12 before you know it.


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener.
> 
> Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats TauntoHawk. Hunting with your son, some of your best hunts are in front of you. Had my 5 year old grandson out in the woods with his BB gun last Sunday. Good times.


----------



## fap1800

schlep1967 said:


> Not many seem to know about it but WMU's 2B, 5C, & 5D were open for archery bear Sept 17 - Nov 18 & WMU 5B Oct 1 - Nov 18.


I bought a bear tag just for that reason. I knew the likelihood of seeing a bear in northern 5D were slim to none, but if I did, it would be nice to have that tag in my pack. There was a big one a few years back just around the corner from my parents in Plumbstead. Certainly not too far out of the question.

And congrats Taunto! Kids are fun. Well, most of the time. I keep joking that the likelihood of my youngest landing in jail increases with each day. Lol! Edit: He's only three. Just a big troublemaker.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener.
> 
> Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats! I know you have one already, but I highly recommend the book "No Cry Sleep solution." Worked wonders for my wife and I on our two kiddos.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Taunto glad to hear everyone's doing well!!


----------



## dougell

TauntoHawk said:


> Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener.
> 
> Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congradulations.Nothing beats sharing the woods with an enthusiastic youngster.The good news is,you don't have to wait until they're 12 anymore.


----------



## pope125

Have a great Thanksgiving Guys !!!! Im headed to Ohio


----------



## nicko

I see a special Thanksgiving edition of "PA Hunters Unscripted" in the near future.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I see both sides ofcthe fence here,im not the warm fuzzy type either and not gonna sugar coat things just gonna say how i feel and there are a lot over sensitive guys that ride each others nuts.not saying either type is good or bad just saying Bob geta a bad rap for being staight forward.now i agree with Nick about the laws Bob is over the top with the tagging laws then not know about ozonics its like throwing stones from glass houses,cant we all just get along and for the record i like all you guys


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving Guys !!!! Im headed to Ohio


Im here Bob got some kind of pineapple cheesecake concoction i made for tomorrow stop by and try some if it doesnt kill ya then maybe ill try some


----------



## KMiha

TauntoHawk said:


> Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener.
> 
> Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the kid tauntohawk!!


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Whatever !!! At least I make it off my back porch .


Happy Thanksgiving Bob. Safe travels.

- Sent from my back porch from a tin can and string.


----------



## jacobh

Most movement I've seen all year tonight. Saw 6 total right at dark they came out of nowhere. Could have shot 4 of them but just decided to watch all of them. It was a lot of fun. Couple small bucks and they wanted nothing to do with the does


----------



## jlh42581

My only time in the woods lately has been running a saw. Quite frankly I like it quite a bit but word to the wise. If dcnr isn't open to get a permit wait, don't buy it in the state parks. Nothing great in the boundaries of the parks. Still $20 for a permit is cheap.

Overloaded at work, won't get out till second week of rifle. My plan is to spend most of it scouting. Already found another hot area for another good stand. Last week of archery I had a few days off and scouted for fresh sign. I found it the first place I looked. Need to pull a stand Sunday. Headed to the in-laws in North East Pa tomorrow.

Hopefully I can get back to Ohio one of these weekends soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim570

Sure wish some bears would get taken in my area. Got a sow and 3 cubs in the cornfield just south of my neighborhood plus a couple of others that wander through and hit the bird feeders. Quite a few bears in the areas close by that I hunt, also. My house is very close to the NYS line and the areas I hunt are 5 to 15 minutes away.

The PGC should allow baiting for bears in areas that have a lot of bears, especially close to town.


----------



## 138104

Anyone gun hunting come Monday? I will have my 10-year old son out. I am hoping he gets his first deer.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jtkratzer

Perry24 said:


> Anyone gun hunting come Monday? I will have my 10-year old son out. I am hoping he gets his first deer.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


I'll be in the woods. Hoping to see my BIL get his first buck. Looking forward to getting out there myself. Likely going back to the bow after Monday. Temps are supposed to be back up into the 60s with rain Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Totally worth cutting my season short, my son was born this morning at 7:30am everyone's doing awesome and I'm already thinking about him turning 12 right at Thanksgiving and Gun opener.
> 
> Can't wait to share the woods with this kid and my daughter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Just unbelievable how fast time will fly. Trust me when I say to enjoy the moments. My son is now 15 and really doesn't want me in a stand with him at this point.


----------



## vonfoust

Perry24 said:


> Anyone gun hunting come Monday? I will have my 10-year old son out. I am hoping he gets his first deer.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Me! Just going through clothes with my daughter tonight to see what fits etc. I'm pretty excited that I've now got a son and daughter that are both ready to go. Daughter enjoys taking the dogs out for birds but this is the first year she has really gotten excited for going for deer. I don't think she'll ever be a diehard, but when you have a 13 year old daughter, you take the moments in a double stand for what they are. I'm hoping I get two weeks out of this!


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Well I am sorry for bring up something that you did . Maybe next time think twice about posting something like shooting at a running deer . See the problem with you and most people on this thread , most don't like what I have to say cause I speak the truth. I don't suck up to anyone or am I and ass kisser . Lol, You feel sorry for me ??? I speak the truth you shoot at the running deer , but you take that as anger and me [pointing out something you did . *FYI , IF YOU DONT WANT ANYBODY MAKING A COMMENT ABOUT ONE OF YOU POST OR VIDEO DONT POST IT *. BTW, IF YOUR HAPPY WITH THE DEER YOU SHOOT AND YOUR HAPPY ALL THAT MATTERS , DONT SIT THERE AND LOOK DOWN ON ME CAUSE I DO THE THINGS I DO .


Hello. My name is Vonfoust and I've shot at running deer before. 

BTW if you don't want anyone b******* about you following laws dont post it on the internet. ESPECIALLY after raking people over the coals for tagging in a wrong place. I've read your posts for a few years now, and you've got a lot of material to go on. I feel very good about the person I see in the mirror. I hope someday you do.


----------



## Mathias

Joe......Joe where are you?......they're starting to talk about guns......AGAIN 😃😉

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I'm looking forward to breaking the gun out on Monday. I love bowhunting but hunting deer with a rifle is what lit my hunting fire.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Joe......Joe where are you?......they're starting to talk about guns......AGAIN ����
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'm with you Matt. Wish we could keep it all archery here with the exception of kids success.

I absolutely hate the firearms season down here in the special regs. Too many guys out with a pocket full of tags and the kill em all mentality. Extended firearms seasons are a joke as well IMHO. Trespassing runs rampant. Have not hunted with a shotgun in years, my rifles for decades.

That said I'll be out this morning tomorrow and Saturday doing my best to leave one less buck for the orange army.


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> I'm with you Matt. Wish we could keep it all archery here with the exception of kids success.
> 
> I absolutely hate the firearms season down here in the special regs. Too many guys out with a pocket full of tags and the kill em all mentality. Extended firearms seasons are a joke as well IMHO. Trespassing runs rampant. Have not hunted with a shotgun in years, my rifles for decades.
> 
> That said I'll be out this morning tomorrow and Saturday doing my best to leave one less buck for the orange army.


You must be hating the fact that semi autos will be legal by next year. I'm not sure I like the idea, except for maybe yotes. 

The governor signed the bill this week. Now to see what regs the PGC creates for it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Hindy30 said:


> You must be hating the fact that semi autos will be legal by next year. I'm not sure I like the idea, except for maybe yotes.
> 
> The governor signed the bill this week. Now to see what regs the PGC creates for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 NRA member in good standing here. No I dont think semiauto rifles will make a huge impact. I own several big scary black guns myself. Any legislation that makes any kind of firearm more accepted I'm good with. .


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> NRA member in good standing here. No I dont think semiauto rifles will make a huge impact. I own several big scary black guns myself. Any legislation that makes any kind of firearm more accepted I'm good with. .


I also love my black rifles, but don't see why they are needed for hunting. You don't think the ability to use an AR will make the brown is down crowd more effective?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Mathias said:


> My wife got this one outside of Collegeville last weekend


Somebody call the Game Commission!

Improperly tagged.

I just checked the regs... it does not go on the throat.

(Just in keeping with the latest mood on this thread!)


----------



## Billy H

Hindy30 said:


> I also love my black rifles, but don't see why they are needed for hunting. You don't think the ability to use an AR will make the brown is down crowd more effective?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I dont think the ability to rack off another round instantly will make much of an impact of numbers of deer killed. It will IMHO make the rifle woods a little more dangerous when guys start sling lead hail mary style.


----------



## Mathias

Hopefully the last few days are good to us bow hunters. 

I was just dredging up some fodder for the next installment "Unscripted". 😀

Billy, owning a place upstate, I've come to hate it there as well, it's a shame because pheasant and rifle deer hunting were my roots too.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

Hindy30 said:


> I also love my black rifles, *but don't see why they are needed for hunting*. You don't think the ability to use an AR *will make the brown is down crowd more effective*?


At the risk of veering way off of "archery"...

Do you think the same thing was said about compounds, and then about crossbows?


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> Joe......Joe where are you?......they're starting to talk about guns......AGAIN 😃😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


LOL! I promise not to post the cheap gun picture still in the box. Pope might stroke out.

Speaking of pope, he was doing so well. I guess he fell off the wagon. Hopefully he'll start going to his ATA group meetings again.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Hopefully the last few days are good to us bow hunters.
> 
> I was just dredging up some fodder for the next installment "Unscripted". ��
> 
> Billy, owning a place upstate, I've come to hate it there as well, it's a shame because pheasant and rifle deer hunting were my roots too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Unscripted, know you can get a guy that sits behind a keyboard can make fun at people and get his digs in from past post . Some can read between the lines , its sorta of away to saying something that he thinks its funny in a joking way , but deep down in side we know its not .


----------



## Mathias

I've only met a couple of the frequent posters here face to face. Others via text or cell. Regardless I consider you all friends.
Hoping this stays civil, productive and most importantly fun for us all.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Pyme said:


> At the risk of veering way off of "archery"...
> 
> Do you think the same thing was said about compounds, and then about crossbows?


I don't think that's a fair comparison. Just my opinion. I don't plan on shaming people that choose to use whatever legal weapon, but I will think about it what I want. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

They were moving this morning. Saw about a dozen doe. Still no bucks.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbs4421

Billy H said:


> I dont think the ability to rack off another round instantly will make much of an impact of numbers of deer killed. It will IMHO make the rifle woods a little more dangerous when guys start sling lead hail mary style.


I'm more concerned about the safety of the hunters with regard to this bill being passed. My thought on the matter is if a hunter cant get it done with a deer rifle, then practice (and not a semi auto gun)is the answer. I love having black guns for self defense and I am open to them being used for coyote and other predator hunting. Time will tell if it's a good thing. I don't know why they are willing to allow this bill to be passed, but they wont allow us to hunt on Sundays. LOL. No offense to those who have other view points, this is just my 02. God bless and be safe regardless of what type of hunting you are doing.


----------



## hobbs4421

Perry24 said:


> Anyone gun hunting come Monday? I will have my 10-year old son out. I am hoping he gets his first deer.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


I will be out sitting in a buddy stand with my wife trying to help her kill her 1st buck. I am excited because I will be hunting with my wife, dad, brother, cousin and some real close friends on a private 350 acre lease! Cant wait. I have a bear tag I'd love to fill and all the others in the lease have buck tags.


----------



## 138104

hobbs4421 said:


> I will be out sitting in a buddy stand with my wife trying to help her kill her 1st buck. I am excited because I will be hunting with my wife, dad, brother, cousin and some real close friends on a private 350 acre lease! Cant wait. I have a bear tag I'd love to fill and all the others in the lease have buck tags.


Good luck! What stand do you have?


----------



## Charman03

Pretty pumped to get back out in gun season, I saved my doe tags, plan on punching one with the rifle and then hopefully a late season hunt in the snow with the new defiant I just picked up


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thank you all for the well wishes on the kid, I'm hopeful that both my kids will show interest in at least the outdoors if not hunting. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

I know people despise rifle season, but I'm most likely going to use a Swiss K31, a WW2 rifle with iron sights and a very unique rotating, manually operated bolt.


----------



## Billy H

avidarcher88pa said:


> They were moving this morning. Saw about a dozen doe. Still no bucks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


My couple hour hunt was slow this morning. One crazy nut of a turkey and one doe. My son was on the same property and had one pass under him in the dark. Nothing like yesterday. Sounded like the goose hunters in the area were cleaning up.


----------



## Billy H

jtkratzer said:


> I know people despise rifle season, but I'm most likely going to use a Swiss K31, a WW2 rifle with iron sights and a very unique rotating, manually operated bolt.


I have a Swiss vetterli in my collection. Cool old gun.


----------



## nicko

And now, a special Thanksgiving edition of "PA Hunters Unscripted". Getting in tune with the spirit of the holidays, some of the guys from AT get together for a special Thanksgiving meal and to toast each others success. Some names have been changed at the suggestion of our legal department:

NICKOH - "This was a great idea".
POOP12.5 - "We'll see about that".
12SINGER - "C'mon Poop, give it a chance".
MARTHAIAS - "Remember guys, no gun talk. That's what we all agreed to".
POOP12.5 - "Where is JLH42581.3148675 with that keg? If I'm gonna get through this, I need beer".
BILLYGOATH - "If we're gonna drink, let's get our shooting in beforehand".
NICKOH - "Good idea Billygoat. Safety first".
POOP12.5 - "Looks we have us a boy scout fellas".
NICKOH - "Huh?".
POOP12.5 - "Nothing".
MARTHAIAS - "Seriously. No gun talk. Can we do that?"
NICKOH - "Hey, who wants to help me with setting up the running deer target?"
POOP12.5 - "OH C'MON!!!! WHAT IS IT WITH YOU AND SHOOTING AT RUNNING DEER?"
MARTHAIAS - "Poop, your caps lock is stuck."
POOP12.5 - "Hmmpph".
NICKOH - "C'mon Poop, you never know when you might need to fling one at a deer on a dead run. Best to be prepared. We'll set it up starting at 50 yards and move it further out in 10 yard increments".
POOP12.5 - "Groan........Where is that keg?"
JLH42581.3148675 - "Grunt, ugh, ooompf. Hey guys, got the keg. I need a hand".
POOP12.5 - "Finally. Something to be thankful for".
12SINGER - "Jacoobh, did you bring the tap for the keg?"
JACOOBH - "Oh no! I left it at our lease in Maryland".
NICKOH - "Damn, I always shoot better with a few in me".
POOP12.5 - "WHAT????? THAT'S IT, I'M OUTTA HERE."
BILLYGOATH - "Poop, your caps lock is stuck again".
POOP12.5 - "OH STUFF IT!" 



Happy Thanksgiving fellas.


----------



## nick060200

Lol


----------



## fap1800

I saw one lone spike this morning and that was it. Got two days to get it done and am really regretting passing that 8 early this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I saw one lone spike this morning and that was it. Got two days to get it done and am really regretting passing that 8 early this month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still have the late season. A lot of hunting left.


----------



## pa.hunter

nicko said:


> You still have the late season. A lot of hunting left.


or bow hunt rifle season i do every year


----------



## johnv2675

Around my area, a lot of the land is filled with rifle hunters during gun season. I'm talking over 10 cars in a single parking lot - all hunting a couple sections of public land that all together aren't very many acres. I don't really like it, because I hate hunting and seeing other people walking around near me and I hate hearing gunshots every minute. Last year, I heard a rapid succession of 6 shots. I think this year for gun season I am going to hunt a more secluded section of public land that can only be legally accessed from the back-end of my property and my neighbors property - all the other sides of the public land are blocked off my private property.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

pa.hunter said:


> or bow hunt rifle season i do every year


I thought I was the only one. Gonna be hard to put orange on.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I wasn't in the mood to be up a tree this morning and need to ramp my running miles up in preparation for spring marathon training so headed out on the Chester Valley Trail from Wegman's in Malvern this morning for a few miles with friends. 

What has this to do with bowhunting you ask? Well, we were returning to Wegmans just wrapping up our run. I was running with one other guy at the time and mentioned to him how much I'd like to have permission to hunt some of the woodlots along the trail. Right behind Wegman's (between Wegman's and Mathew road) there is a small patch of woods that is completely fenced off from the Wegman's side. I'm not sure how deer get in there. I assume along the creek through the culvert under the road . . but . . holy smokes . . . I looked in there and saw a giant bodied deer . . . with giant antlers. It was an old, grey-faced buck sporting a big 10 pt. rack that would go at least 160 something. Maybe 170 something. He was a giant. I ran to the car to get my phone but when I got back I couldn't find him. 

I wonder if I show my Wegman's shoppers card if they'll let me hunt in there next year? LOL!


----------



## Mathias

pa.hunter said:


> or bow hunt rifle season i do every year


Me too. Just so thankful that I can sit at my leisure and not have all the self-induced stress over shooting a buck. Still need a doe or 2 for specialty stuff and to keep a couple property owners happy.

I've found this year for me "less is more"


----------



## Billy H

Horrible absolutely horrible,, Areatha Franklin just did a first class butcher job of the national anthem at the lions game. Terrible. 
Just had to get that out. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Horrible absolutely horrible,, Areatha Franklin just did a first class butcher job of the national anthem at the lions game. Terrible.
> Just had to get that out. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


 Glad I didn't hear it. I was making mashed potatoes but I heard Jim Nantz gushing about it.


----------



## j.d.m.

avidarcher88pa said:


> I thought I was the only one. Gonna be hard to put orange on.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


I've been hunting rifle every year with a bow since 2005. There were times when I could have filled tags, had I had a gun, but until the day comes that I will be saticfied with myself with a gun kill, I'll keep at it with a bow, and just enjoy myself. If the day come where my family will starve, or I can't draw a bow anymore, then gun it will be, and I will be fine with that. 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!! Still plenty of time left to hunt PA yet.


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> Horrible absolutely horrible,, Areatha Franklin just did a first class butcher job of the national anthem at the lions game. Terrible.
> Just had to get that out. Back to your regularly scheduled program.





nicko said:


> Glad I didn't hear it. I was making mashed potatoes but I heard Jim Nantz gushing about it.


It was awful and it lasted forever. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Anyone else a bow-aholic and contemplating a new bow choice for 2017?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> Horrible absolutely horrible,, Areatha Franklin just did a first class butcher job of the national anthem at the lions game. Terrible.
> Just had to get that out. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


I turned the game on in the middle a d had to change the channel, I was like "what is this, this is just gonna make me mad"

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Anyone else a bow-aholic and contemplating a new bow choice for 2017?


I'm the opposite of a bow-aholic only on my 3rs bow including a youth bow but I'm thinking it might be time to upgrade. They're just so expensive lol 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

She could have at least put her plate in. The toothless look was the icing on the cake. 

I always was a fan.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Anyone else a bow-aholic and contemplating a new bow choice for 2017?


Something pretty special is going to have to come out to make me pull the trigger. I shoot the GT500 too well and accuracy trumps everything for me.


----------



## jacobh

Happy Thanksgiving to all my brothers and sisters on here. I've met a few and talked to others on here. When I hit a buck this year and couldn't find it I had multiple guys offer to help me search. Just a few Mathias Kylepa nicko and pope. So for that kind of help from guys that some I haven't even met I am Thankful. This is what Pa hunting should be about. Sportsman helping sportsman. This year I am in the midst of losing one of the most important people of my life. My Grandmother. She is losing her battle with cancer and will not make Christmas. The thought of losing her really makes me see how short life is and how we really need to let little things pass because life is way too short. Anyways I love and will miss my Grandmother and want the world to know how great she is on this day as I am Thankful to have grown up knowing such a wonderful lady!!! We all need to think about what we are truly thankful for on this day. So Thank u all for your knowledge and help throughout this year and all the past years. Enjoy your dinner and your family!! Be safe


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> Anyone else a bow-aholic and contemplating a new bow choice for 2017?


yes K34 by Obession hear nothing but good,,,


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my brothers and sisters on here. I've met a few and talked to others on here. When I hit a buck this year and couldn't find it I had multiple guys offer to help me search. Just a few Mathias Kylepa nicko and pope. So for that kind of help from guys that some I haven't even met I am Thankful. This is what Pa hunting should be about. Sportsman helping sportsman. This year I am in the midst of losing one of the most important people of my life. My Grandmother. She is losing her battle with cancer and will not make Christmas. The thought of losing her really makes me see how short life is and how we really need to let little things pass because life is way too short. Anyways I love and will miss my Grandmother and want the world to know how great she is on this day as I am Thankful to have grown up knowing such a wonderful lady!!! We all need to think about what we are truly thankful for on this day. So Thank u all for your knowledge and help throughout this year and all the past years. Enjoy your dinner and your family!! Be safe


sorry too hear In 2016..lost my best friend my uncle 63,,,and my sister 55,, 4 weeks later,,there not a day goes by i have tears for both,,,my uncle throat cancer,,we raced every weekend sprintcars he owned,,,,sister liver ,,awful His killer motor was in this car we won,,,


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Something pretty special is going to have to come out to make me pull the trigger. I shoot the GT500 too well and accuracy trumps everything for me.


I'm really hoping for Elite, I like what they have now, my E35 was sweet, the I34 is nice. But I have a feeling that '17 is going to be special…..as long as it has the V-Grip.

And I always look forward to the new Bowtech offering.


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> Something pretty special is going to have to come out to make me pull the trigger. I shoot the GT500 too well and accuracy trumps everything for me.


BTW, nicko. I put a ripcord ace on the GT500 I picked up over the summer. It's a sweet shooter. It has not pushed my e32 from the front position but it's close. For the relative amount I spent on them, the gt500 is really great.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> You still have the late season. A lot of hunting left.


I've never had much luck tagging a buck during the late season. As for rifle, I'm going to miss most of it. Wife and I are heading to Mexico for our 10 year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnv2675

Mathias said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Great picture! Happy thanksgiving from the Pittsburgh area! I'm gonna hunt tomorrow morning - there's a nice 11 point I have on camera and thick-antlered 7 point. The 7 point looks pretty old.


----------



## avidarcher88pa

Mathias said:


> Anyone else a bow-aholic and contemplating a new bow choice for 2017?


Always looking. My son has archery class every Saturday morning. Hard not to check them out. Been shooting Hoyt with rkt cams for years. Wouldn't mind trying an elite.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

hobbs4421 said:


> I'm more concerned about the safety of the hunters with regard to this bill being passed. My thought on the matter is if a hunter cant get it done with a deer rifle, then practice (and not a semi auto gun)is the answer. I love having black guns for self defense and I am open to them being used for coyote and other predator hunting. Time will tell if it's a good thing. I don't know why they are willing to allow this bill to be passed, but they wont allow us to hunt on Sundays. LOL. No offense to those who have other view points, this is just my 02. God bless and be safe regardless of what type of hunting you are doing.


I have nothing against it; I used to rifle hunt myself before I started bow hunting; but the biggest problem is hunters NOT IDENTIFYING their target before taking the shot and with that said that is where we hunters get most of the bad rep from anti's

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## full moon64

billp1044 said:


> I have nothing against it; I used to rifle hunt myself before I started bow hunting; but the biggest problem is hunters NOT IDENTIFYING their target before taking the shot and with that said that is where we hunters get most of the bad rep from anti's
> 
> Sent from my XT1528


yes,,button bucks get shot as doe...if u where bow hunting thing slow down and u get time too see,,young bucks before trigger is pulled


----------



## billp1044

full moon64 said:


> yes,,button bucks get shot as doe...if u where bow hunting thing slow down and u get time too see,,young bucks before trigger is pulled


Not only just that but also other hunters and wildlife 

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## PAKraig

Getting an Invasion refinished and shooting the Bowtech and Elite flagships. No intention of buying anything new though.


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> yes,,button bucks get shot as doe...if u where bow hunting thing slow down and u get time too see,,young bucks before trigger is pulled


here in 5C during extended firearms season buck that have shed get shot as doe. 

Perched in 5C as I type. Same stand I shot a doe from earlier this season. Plenty of buck sign in here.


----------



## johnv2675

Good luck Billy. I'll be in my stand within half an hour.


----------



## Billy H

Thank JohnV, right back at ya.


----------



## Mathias

Billy, big sale on shooter bucks today. You're set.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick(o)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Billy, big sale on shooter bucks today. You're set.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


so far inventory is low this morning.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick(o)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very nice. Do they have cuff links too?


----------



## johnv2675

Anyone hunting in 2B this morning? It's a beautiful morning - all across the commonwealth I'm sure.


----------



## Billy H

Overcast with threat of showers here. Still slow here. My son is seeing a lot of deer on their feet on the other side of the farm.


----------



## johnv2675

Billy H said:


> Overcast with threat of showers here. Still slow here. My son is seeing a lot of deer on their feet on the other side of the farm.


Hopefully he'll get a shot at a good deer. No deer yet for me, and I have to leave the woods a little after 9 so I am hoping some deer come by soon.


----------



## dougell

billp1044 said:


> I have nothing against it; I used to rifle hunt myself before I started bow hunting; but the biggest problem is hunters NOT IDENTIFYING their target before taking the shot and with that said that is where we hunters get most of the bad rep from anti's
> 
> Sent from my XT1528


I've witnessed quite a bit of bad behavior over the years during rifle season but also know of plenty of bad shots being taken during archery season.Thankfully,that occurred several years ago and most of it occurred during bear season.Today,you rarely see a hunter in the woods after noon on the first day up here and the shots are few and far between.I doubt you'll see semi's allowed in deer season right away and if you do,there will be a magazine limit most likely.I like rifle season.After sitting in a tree for six weeks,it's a nice change to stay on my feet and still hunt,see new scenery and cover some ground.I have no interest in using a semi for deer but semi-shotguns are already allowed in the SRA's and most other states allow them.


----------



## Pyme

dougell said:


> I doubt you'll see semi's allowed in deer season right away and if you do,there will be a magazine limit most likely.


I agree.

I'm thinking more along the lines of a scoped Browning BAR, not the 30 round mags in an iron-sighted "assault configuration" AR-15 that it seems a lot of guys immediately jumped to in their assumptions upon hearing the news.


----------



## jason03

Boy went spotlighting last night and saw lots of chasing going on,should still be some action on monday.i wish all of the wmu units had the extended archery,i really dont think it is right to have it set up the way it is.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Have any of you guys heard of a bear mauling and killing someones dogs?my neighbor next to our camp has a couple pitbulls they are mean and i wasnt happy when he got them.i saw on FB that they both had been mauled and killed both their chains were broke.i would be more inclined to believe they were fighting with each other,he didnt see the confrontation but believes it was a bear i just find it hard to believe


----------



## jlh42581

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Have any of you guys heard of a bear mauling and killing someones dogs?my neighbor next to our camp has a couple pitbulls they are mean and i wasnt happy when he got them.i saw on FB that they both had been mauled and killed both their chains were broke.i would be more inclined to believe they were fighting with each other,he didnt see the confrontation but believes it was a bear i just find it hard to believe


Yes as well as yotes

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> I've witnessed quite a bit of bad behavior over the years during rifle season but also know of plenty of bad shots being taken during archery season.Thankfully,that occurred several years ago and most of it occurred during bear season.Today,you rarely see a hunter in the woods after noon on the first day up here and the shots are few and far between.I doubt you'll see semi's allowed in deer season right away and if you do,there will be a magazine limit most likely.I like rifle season.After sitting in a tree for six weeks,it's a nice change to stay on my feet and still hunt,see new scenery and cover some ground.I have no interest in using a semi for deer but semi-shotguns are already allowed in the SRA's and most other states allow them.



Always used gun season as a scout hunting, Don't really like to push into every corner of a place in archery but come rifle and muzzleloader I will scout with a gun in my hands and enjoy the change of pace. I do however abstain from opening day


----------



## Hindy30

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Have any of you guys heard of a bear mauling and killing someones dogs?my neighbor next to our camp has a couple pitbulls they are mean and i wasnt happy when he got them.i saw on FB that they both had been mauled and killed both their chains were broke.i would be more inclined to believe they were fighting with each other,he didnt see the confrontation but believes it was a bear i just find it hard to believe


Black bears have definitively killed domestic dogs. It's gotta be rare. Did he cut any tracks?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Hindy30 said:


> Black bears have definitively killed domestic dogs. It's gotta be rare. Did he cut any tracks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He didnt say Hindy,these dogs are mean i am just inclined to believe they got loose and fought each other.


----------



## fap1800

My spot has been bare the past few weeks since that young 8pt rolled through. What used to be a reliable transition zone is basically devoid of any deer activity. Pulled my card and the only deer that wandered through was the spike I saw yesterday. My parents' place has been equally disappointing. My buddy has sat there the past few days and only managed to see two does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> My spot has been bare the past few weeks since that young 8pt rolled through. What used to be a reliable transition zone is basically devoid of any deer activity. Pulled my card and the only deer that wandered through was the spike I saw yesterday. My parents' place has been equally disappointing. My buddy has sat there the past few days and only managed to see two does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to try moving about 100 yards away from that spot to an area that provides some level of cover. I've notice that if I sit a stand too much, deer will not abandon the location entirely but they will shift their use of it by about 70-100 yards.


----------



## Billy H

Grinding it out this year. Perched once again. Woods are dead calm and quiet. Did kick out a small buck and his doe bedded on a field edge when we left the farm after the morning sit.


----------



## jacobh

Jason u can have it buddy. I wish to god they'd stop the extended season



QUOTE=jason03;1097345521]Boy went spotlighting last night and saw lots of chasing going on,should still be some action on monday.i wish all of the wmu units had the extended archery,i really dont think it is right to have it set up the way it is.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jtkratzer

Anyone at the Penn State game this weekend? We're here with my folks and their tailgating gang. Looking forward to Monday.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> You might want to try moving about 100 yards away from that spot to an area that provides some level of cover. I've notice that if I sit a stand too much, deer will not abandon the location entirely but they will shift their use of it by about 70-100 yards.


I'll give the blind a try and move 100 yards or so. There's a couple guys hunting a property over and one of their stands is about 150 yards from. I'm not sure if he pays attention to the wind. I've only been hunting my primary stand if I have the right wind and alternating on a stand that's at the other end of the property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

I saw a good buck while out tonight. Definitely was trying to seal the deal but couldn't. I even took off my shoes to sneak in the last 100yds. He knew something was up but wasn't sure. He just basically slowly walked away as I was stalking forward. He had 2 other small bucks near him and a group of does. So not really sure what to make of that. I'd say he was 125" 8 or 9 point. I may go back to the same area tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mathias

Friend of a friend. Upper Bucks County 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Nice buck Matt. But your buddy has a little smudge on his face.


----------



## Mathias

I don't know the guy

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincent burrell

Pretty sure that same dude killed a bruiser in Kansas also. Looks just like him.


----------



## nick060200

Do these chicks keep popping up on everyone else's thread? I swear they keep following me on every thread. They are staring at me.


----------



## nicko

Not a bad problem to have Nick.


----------



## jlh42581

nick060200 said:


> Do these chicks keep popping up on everyone else's thread? I swear they keep following me on every thread. They are staring at me.


Mines a Silverado. Psssst... I bought a tundra, not selling forum listeners

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

I watched 125" buck tend a doe for over 2 hours around my house yesterday. That's the second time I've seen him tending does around my house since the season ended. He was around 30 yards when I first saw him then they bedded down about 50 yards right in a wide open spot in the woods. Eventually meandered onto my neighbor. I went out and starting simmering my deer's head to do a euro and about 10 minutes before last light he came sneaking back through around behind me. Good luck to anyone heading out Monday.


----------



## pope125

jtkratzer said:


> Anyone at the Penn State game this weekend? We're here with my folks and their tailgating gang. Looking forward to Monday.


 Your the guy that called me a Douche , ******* , dick?? Its funny its ok to do what you said , but I have done far less and got banned . Still waiting on the Pm about meeting up and having a beer, pretty can almost bet you won't PM me.


----------



## Billy H

Do or die this morning. Not a great start. My flashlight burned out and left my release at home. Using crappy back up I keep in my pack.


----------



## nick060200

Not sure if it's been discussed but does anyone know about the game commission not releasing pheasants any more after this year ? I've been told by a few people about it and I read a small excerpt about it. But not much details.


----------



## jacobh

If that's the case they'll lose a ton of tag sales. Wouldn't be very smart on their part.


----------



## jlh42581

I personally don't think it matters. Anyone really serious about it has dogs. They usually belong to a club, raise their own birds to plant or hunt waterfowl. In reality we should not be stalking a non native bird with a poor survival and no natural reproduction. It's money wasted. We should be putting money into woodcock, grouse and dove habitat. It's just like stocking brown trout in native Brook trout streams.

If anything a stamp should support it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

jlh42581 said:


> I personally don't think it matters. Anyone really serious about it has dogs. They usually belong to a club, raise their own birds to plant or hunt waterfowl. In reality we should not be stalking a non native bird with a poor survival and no natural reproduction. It's money wasted. We should be putting money into woodcock, grouse and dove habitat. It's just like stocking brown trout in native Brook trout streams.
> 
> If anything a stamp should support it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I don't think a stamp would support it. What percentage of hunters do you think actually goes out for pheasant. My guess is 10% or less. 

Dogs are great but if they stop stocking them dogs won't help because there won't be any birds.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> Not sure if it's been discussed but does anyone know about the game commission not releasing pheasants any more after this year ? I've been told by a few people about it and I read a small excerpt about it. But not much details.


I think the pheasant stocking schedule is posted on the PGC website.

CORRECTION - just reread your post Nick. I have not heard anything about pheasant stocking being stopped altogether. During lean times, they did cut back on bird numbers by about 1/2. A full abandonment of the stocking would have an affect on license sales.


----------



## nicko

Barely anybody traps anymore. The increase in predators doesn't help pheasant survival rates. Plus, the birds that are stocked stand out in the open and are easy pickings for hawks too. And I'm pretty sure some of the wild pheasant recovery areas the PGC was working on were disbanded because reproduction rates were not meeting high enough levels to continue the efforts.


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Your the guy that called me a Douche , ******* , dick?? Its funny its ok to do what you said , but I have done far less and got banned . Still waiting on the Pm about meeting up and having a beer, pretty can almost bet you won't PM me.


You need to work on reading comprehension. I said your delivery and how you talk to people is your issue. You can be the best, most knowledgeable hunter on the planet, but if you can't play nice with others, no one gives a rip about you or what you think you know. Just try it, one time, being a normal social person who doesn't grate everyone's nerves with every post.

Your issue with getting banned is you're relentless in picking fights on the internet and directly insulting others. I didn't name call or insult you. I said your delivery is obnoxious and you're generally unpleasant to discuss anything. You take everything personal - whether it's someone who hunts in a manner different to your method or someone questions or challenges anything you say. Then you go irrational and start blasting people. 

You want a PM? I'll send you cards for the holidays. They're much more personal and heartfelt than any electronic note. I'll have a beer with you. Most people drop down their level of aggression on the internet when standing in front of someone. You're probably a decent guy and good dude to hang out with, but your internet etiquette is brutal.


----------



## pope125

jtkratzer said:


> You need to work on reading comprehension. I said your delivery and how you talk to people is your issue. You can be the best, most knowledgeable hunter on the planet, but if you can't play nice with others, no one gives a rip about you or what you think you know. Just try it, one time, being a normal social person who doesn't grate everyone's nerves with every post.
> 
> Your issue with getting banned is you're relentless in picking fights on the internet and directly insulting others. I didn't name call or insult you. I said your delivery is obnoxious and you're generally unpleasant to discuss anything. You take everything personal - whether it's someone who hunts in a manner different to your method or someone questions or challenges anything you say. Then you go irrational and start blasting people.
> 
> You want a PM? I'll send you cards for the holidays. They're much more personal and heartfelt than any electronic note. I'll have a beer with you. Most people drop down their level of aggression on the internet when standing in front of someone. You're probably a decent guy and good dude to hang out with, but your internet etiquette is brutal.


I will say this never said I was the best or the most knowledgeable . Honestly I hunt for one person myself , and i could give a rats ass what you think of me or anyone else . Bull**** , you called me a DOUCHE , ******* , AND A DICK , your post got deleted . Trust me what I say on here will have no problem saying to your face . Let me get back to my hunt in Ohio , Geez sorry i said Ohio on a PA thread . Have a great Holiday !!


----------



## River420Bottom

Don't worry Pope your fighting with another one of the guys on here that has a WHOLE ONE buck under his belt.. just let it be, anything moving in Ohio? Nick on the pheasants I have heard they are doing away with raising their own birds, such as breeding pairs, eggs in incubators and so on and are moving to buying day old chicks from suppliers to raise in their facilities, saying that there should be a better survival rate and I'm sure its all around easier.


----------



## jacobh

Bob don't let these guys get to u brother. I'd like to hear about any deer bucks or does your seeing out there. Heck I'm in Md lol. Saw a nice buck chasing a doe this am but too far to shoot


----------



## 138104

My son is pretty excited for Monday after seeing this buck on camera.









Pretty sure this is the same buck I got in velvet.


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> I will say this never said I was the best or the most knowledgeable . Honestly I hunt for one person myself , and i could give a rats ass what you think of me or anyone else . Bull**** , you called me a DOUCHE , ******* , AND A DICK , your post got deleted . Trust me what I say on here will have no problem saying to your face . Let me get back to my hunt in Ohio , Geez sorry i said Ohio on a PA thread . Have a great Holiday !!


I sent you a PM and since you responded here first, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. My recollection of that conversation was multiple posts from multiple people were deleted, yourself included. At the end of the day, it's your call how you interact with others. I won't lose sleep if you continue on the same course.


----------



## nicko

Good luck getting your son on that buck Perry.


----------



## 138104

Here's the picture.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Sometimes I read the bickering here and wish for sproulsman to come back it's that bad

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

River420Bottom said:


> Don't worry Pope your fighting with another one of the guys on here that has a WHOLE ONE buck under his belt.. just let it be, anything moving in Ohio? Nick on the pheasants I have heard they are doing away with raising their own birds, such as breeding pairs, eggs in incubators and so on and are moving to buying day old chicks from suppliers to raise in their facilities, saying that there should be a better survival rate and I'm sure its all around easier.


One with the bow, yup. I'm proud of my 124 3/8 3.5 year old Pa buck in my second season. You can look down on the guy who has only bowhunted the last few years and killed one every year. I'll take my thousand batting average. I'm not here to impress you or anyone else. I'm here to enjoy the conversation and learn some things from the guys willing to help others rather than treat their bowhunting clicks like middle school girls and a popularity contest.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Barely anybody traps anymore. The increase in predators doesn't help pheasant survival rates. Plus, the birds that are stocked stand out in the open and are easy pickings for hawks too. And I'm pretty sure some of the wild pheasant recovery areas the PGC was working on were disbanded because reproduction rates were not meeting high enough levels to continue the efforts.


I remember growing up hunting native pheasants 20 years ago in Bucks, but I honestly can't remember the last time I saw one. The abundance of fox, yotes and hawks have just about made them nonexistent in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Bob don't let these guys get to u brother. *I'd like to hear about any deer bucks or does your seeing out there.* Heck I'm in Md lol. Saw a nice buck chasing a doe this am but too far to shoot


You were routed to the wrong department. Here you go:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4382441


----------



## nicko

Not sure I understand the dig about somebody having only shot one buck. Everybody has to start somewhere.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Not sure I understand the dig about somebody having only shot one buck. Everybody has to start somewhere.


Some people have to feel superior to others. I'm not losing sleep over it. There are people here willing to help others, new or experience, young or old, and there are people here who are not.


----------



## River420Bottom

jtkratzer said:


> One with the bow, yup. I'm proud of my 124 3/8 3.5 year old Pa buck in my second season. You can look down on the guy who has only bowhunted the last few years and killed one every year. I'll take my thousand batting average. I'm not here to impress you or anyone else. I'm here to enjoy the conversation and learn some things from the guys willing to help others rather than treat their bowhunting clicks like middle school girls and a popularity contest.


Pretty sure it says "second racked deer ever" and your what 35+? I would hope your not here to impress..


----------



## jtkratzer

River420Bottom said:


> Pretty sure it says "second racked deer ever" and your what 35+? I would hope your not here to impress..


This is the middle school girl behavior mentioned above. I'm certainly not here to impress you. I'm not 35 yet and didn't hunt from age 16 or so up until a few years ago. Didn't learn how to scout or do the offseason work when I was young. Learning that now. Why did I miss all of those years? College, living abroad, joining the Marine Corps. Am I one of the cool kids if I make fun of everyone here because they haven't run ultramarathons yet? Or haven't medaled in service rifle competitions? Seriously, you're how old and still think it's a life achievement to insult others' abilities or accomplishments based solely on the amount of time they've been doing something? That's pretty ignorant considering your assumptions on which you're judging me are all wrong.


----------



## KMiha

Perry24 said:


> Here's the picture.


They look different to me. Maybe it's just the angle of the pics, but the brows in the velvet picture look taller than the ones with no velvet. Hard to tell though, the angles are tough to really compare, for the most part.


----------



## River420Bottom

jtkratzer said:


> This is the middle school girl behavior mentioned above. I'm certainly not here to impress you. I'm not 35 yet and didn't hunt from age 16 or so up until a few years ago. Didn't learn how to scout or do the offseason work when I was young. Learning that now. Why did I miss all of those years? College, living abroad, joining the Marine Corps. Am I one of the cool kids if I make fun of everyone here because they haven't run ultramarathons yet? Or haven't medaled in service rifle competitions? Seriously, you're how old and still think it's a life achievement to insult others' abilities or accomplishments based solely on the amount of time they've been doing something? That's pretty ignorant considering your assumptions on which you're judging me are all wrong.


So yeah 2 bucks ever.. I went to college too. Lol anyone hear anything similar about the pheasants I posted? This us the first I heard of them ceasing completely


----------



## jacobh

Yep typical Pa hunter response. It's funny just cause we are out of state hunting dosent mean we aren't still Pa hunters and want to share our stories with other Pa hunters does it? Funny how we all can't understand how we got our BS reputation with comments that some put on here



QUOTE=jtkratzer;1097384905]You were routed to the wrong department. Here you go:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4382441[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Barely anybody traps anymore. The increase in predators doesn't help pheasant survival rates. Plus, the birds that are stocked stand out in the open and are easy pickings for hawks too. And I'm pretty sure some of the wild pheasant recovery areas the PGC was working on were disbanded because reproduction rates were not meeting high enough levels to continue the efforts.


Barely anyone traps? You'd be surprised how many people are trapping. Pretty much every property has a trapper on it, you just don't see them.


----------



## Charman03

Goodluck Monday guys


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Barely anyone traps? You'd be surprised how many people are trapping. Pretty much every property has a trapper on it, you just don't see them.


 Well they either are not trapping where I hunt or they're not having a lot of success. One property I hunt in Berks County has Fox and raccoons all over it.


----------



## Squirrel

We are moving to Texas but I may have to check in on this thread next year due to all the ridiculousness of grown men arguing over such stupid crap.


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> Well they either are not trapping where I hunt or they're not having a lot of success. One property I hunt in Berks County has Fox and raccoons all over it.



Apparently there's a lot out your way considering Phil gets 1,000+ fox every year and many guys get over 200


----------



## nicko

Send Phil up to my parents house then to help thin out the population.


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Apparently there's a lot out your way considering Phil gets 1,000+ fox every year and many guys get over 200


what does fox pelt bring $ wise these days.


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> what does fox pelt bring $ wise these days.


I avg $55 a few years back, it's more like $5 now. Fur market tanked


----------



## johnv2675

Not hunting related, but Pennsylvania related - Penn State is the Big Ten East Champ!


----------



## nicko

johnv2675 said:


> Not hunting related, but Pennsylvania related - Penn State is the Big Ten East Champ!


Yep. Pulled away in the 2nd half. Who do they play for the big ten conference title?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Yep. Pulled away in the 2nd half. Who do they play for the big ten conference title?


Wisconsin


----------



## 138104

Ladderstand users - where do you tie your lifeline off to at the base? The tree or the rung?


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Yep typical Pa hunter response. It's funny just cause we are out of state hunting dosent mean we aren't still Pa hunters and want to share our stories with other Pa hunters does it? Funny how we all can't understand how we got our BS reputation with comments that some put on here


No issue with you whatsoever. No one here cares for the condescending arrogance routinely displayed by a specific few. Swapped a few PMs I thought were constructive with one today. I'm optimistic things will improve. Maybe we'll be able to discuss cordially without trying to measure up for who killed the deer with the most antler or who can piss the farthest. 

I'm good with hearing about what PA hunters are doing, wherever it takes places. Numerous folks have stated they get tired of hearing people rag on Pa hunting or the deer found here. For many here, for a variety of reasons, Pa is the only option they have. 

When the conversation focuses on friendly chit chat about the season, helping each other out, and learning from each other's mistakes and successes, the thread is far more enjoyable.


----------



## KMiha

jtkratzer said:


> No issue with you whatsoever. No one here cares for the condescending arrogance routinely displayed by a specific few. Swapped a few PMs I thought were constructive with one today. I'm optimistic things will improve. Maybe we'll be able to discuss cordially without trying to measure up for who killed the deer with the most antler or who can piss the farthest.
> 
> I'm good with hearing about what PA hunters are doing, wherever it takes places. Numerous folks have stated they get tired of hearing people rag on Pa hunting or the deer found here. For many here, for a variety of reasons, Pa is the only option they have.
> 
> When the conversation focuses on friendly chit chat about the season, helping each other out, and learning from each other's mistakes and successes, the thread is far more enjoyable.


Oh, I already know I can piss further than anyone on here, especially after a few beers!!


----------



## fap1800

Perry24 said:


> Ladderstand users - where do you tie your lifeline off to at the base? The tree or the rung?


I tie them to the rung. Lessens the amount of slack in the line. That's at least what I've found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I was only able to make it out mid afternoon today and decided to a little still hunting. Spotted 8 does in the field that were spooked by the numerous shots from guys checking their slug guns. My old man included. I looped up around to get the wind right and managed to locate them in the timber. Got within 30 yards but it was just too thick to get a shot. Had a tiny window to thread an arrow, but no of the girls passed through. Ran out of wind and they blew out. It was a good time considering how small the property is. Came across a few new rubs in the process as well. The bucks are there, but they'll have to wait til I get back from vacation. Kinda bummed that I'm missing Monday's opener, but I'm not letting the old lady know that. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I'm flip flopping between going out with the gun or the bow on Monday. I'll decide Sunday night.


----------



## Billy H

As an Archery hunter living in the middle of slaughter house 5C , gotta love Tuesday and Wednesday forecast. Pray for rain fellas we really do need it.:RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## jacobh

Billy u can only hope!!!! Man i telly hope they do away with early archery and the extended season into January


----------



## Billy H

Scott IMHO the extended firearms seasons time has come and gone, time to put an end to it. Yep the early archery could be deep sixed as well. (((BUT))) never gonna happen, and don't even start about tag allotment. The experts that never set foot in the 5C woods will beg to differ. No sense even discussing it. 

The thing that gores my ox is the fact they have all these extended season to put hunters in the woods but don't allow Sunday hunting. I would rather see extended seasons cut and replaced with Sunday's.


----------



## nicko

As much as some dislike the gun season, it is the best herd management tool that allows states to reach their deer harvest numbers. 

The two weeks will go quick.


----------



## nicko

Looks like this parking lot was a makeshift plucking station yesterday. Left about four wings behind as well. Can't people do this at home? This parking lot is right next to somebody's house.


----------



## jacobh

That's how we all get bad names Nick. Guys like this are the ones we can thank for the lack of private ground that are accessible. Anyone with land sees stuff like this and they figure all hunters are like this so they simply say no hunting


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> That's how we all get bad names Nick. Guys like this are the ones we can thank for the lack of private ground that are accessible. Anyone with land sees stuff like this and they figure all hunters are like this so they simply say no hunting


And I wouldn't blame them either. No need to leave this in the parking area. Do this work at home.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Billy u can only hope!!!! Man i telly hope they do away with early archery and the extended season into January


The only problem I have with the extended season around here is people can use a shotgun for does in the two counties I hunt all the way to the end of the season. It also could result in bucks that have dropped their antlers somewhat early get shot by someone who thinks it is a doe. Other than that, I doubt many people are heading out late season with a crossbow or their compound to sit in the freezing cold to hunt does. Its usually only the diehards that are doing that.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Billy H said:


> As an Archery hunter living in the middle of slaughter house 5C , gotta love Tuesday and Wednesday forecast. Pray for rain fellas we really do need it.:RockOn::RockOn:


And Thursday too! Hoping to see Noah's ark by the second week of gun season.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Billy H said:


> As an Archery hunter living in the middle of slaughter house 5C , gotta love Tuesday and Wednesday forecast. Pray for rain fellas we really do need it.:RockOn::RockOn:


Where are you at in 5C Billy? I'm in Springfield Township (Springtown) and although I dread Monday, my property fills up with new bucks as I've got about 50 acres and no guns. Lots of standing corn still should provide issues on Monday as well. I've got a great 3.5 year old 10pt. That just needs to stop running does and take cover until the spring!


----------



## Billy H

Mcbowhunt said:


> Where are you at in 5C Billy? I'm in Springfield Township (Springtown) and although I dread Monday, my property fills up with new bucks as I've got about 50 acres and no guns. Lots of standing corn still should provide issues on Monday as well. I've got a great 3.5 year old 10pt. That just needs to stop running does and take cover until the spring!


I'm in Upper Frederick. I hear ya. I have a little barn out in my woods. By Wednesday doe will be bedded in the thick stuff behind it all day every day. Some of the neighboring properties have those hunters the PGC loves, kill em all types. Really has taken a toll. 

I don't care what the AT armchair biologist say (lots of them from PA.) Im a selfish SOB and hope a black rain cloud parks over 5C for the next two months.:elf_moon:


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Billy H said:


> I'm in Upper Frederick. I hear ya. I have a little barn out in my woods. By Wednesday doe will be bedded in the thick stuff behind it all day every day. Some of the neighboring properties have those hunters the PGC loves, kill em all types. Really has taken a toll.
> 
> I don't care what the AT armchair biologist say (lots of them from PA.) Im a selfish SOB and hope a black rain cloud parks over 5C for the next two months.:elf_moon:


Amen brother. 2 weeks of gun season is ridiculous, especially when you consider the number of hunters in the state. You can spare me the "it's tradition" arguemnet as well. Nothing good ever happens when your beholden to tradition- especially the management of wildlife.


----------



## Billy H

Mcbowhunt said:


> Amen brother. 2 weeks of gun season is ridiculous, especially when you consider the number of hunters in the state. You can spare me the "it's tradition" arguemnet as well. Nothing good ever happens when your beholden to tradition- especially the management of wildlife.


I just got a text. My son was over at Walmart and witnessed a great PA. hunting tradition. A huge line of slack jawed yokels getting hunting license. Yes sir a wonderful tradition that plays out annually across the commonwealth the Sunday before the opener. Ain't it grand. A pocket full of doe tags and a pocket full of slugs, yes sir that's how they roll in 5 C.:uzi:


----------



## Billy H

Piles of deer


----------



## JFoutdoors

Sounds like a war zone here in tioga. Can never understand why people wait until the day before the season to sight in their rifles.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Was out on a hike yesterday quick just to get my daughter some outdoor time and saw piles of guys out picking their spots. Nothing like Running deer out of the woods the two days solid before season starts. Lol

Watched guys scraping leaves and attaching climbers mere feet from trails. I guess the woods are scary. Must be why even though a will gun hunt I do not participate in what occurs on the Monday after Thanksgiving. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

It can be assured that half the doe population will be wiped out on Monday in my area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well I was in Md for the opener of gun. Saw some deer and passed all of them. My stepdad shot a nice buck but the other side was broke off. Great time with some friends and family. I won't even go around here for gun it's just not worth it. I'm 99% positive all my properties will get pushed by trespassers anyways


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> I just got a text. My son was over at Walmart and witnessed a great PA. hunting tradition. A huge line of slack jawed yokels getting hunting license. Yes sir a wonderful tradition that plays out annually across the commonwealth the Sunday before the opener. Ain't it grand. A pocket full of doe tags and a pocket full of slugs, yes sir that's how they roll in 5 C.:uzi:


Well all those slack jawed yokels atleast don't have doe tags if they are just now getting their license, so buck only for them I reckon


----------



## primal-bow

fap1800 said:


> It can be assured that half the doe population will be wiped out on Monday in my area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in 1a & 2d they move does season to the 2nd week of rifle now.


----------



## full moon64

4c also


----------



## Scott Ho

The first day is a total slaughter around me in 5c. I have a gun range down the road that is hardly ever used, today it sounds like a war zone. I was going to walk my dogs on public land and there were about 10 cars in the parking lot with no room to park. I guess that they were scouting/setting up. For those of you not in the immediate Montgomery/Bucks/Chester county area I will try to post up a few pics of the public land parking lots tomorrow so you can see what all us locals are talking about.


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Well all those slack jawed yokels atleast don't have doe tags if they are just now getting their license, so buck only for them I reckon


 No worries enough yokels have pockets full of doe tags,you can take that to the bank.


----------



## adr1601

This page alone is a good example of why I generally steer clear of the PA thread. You guys need to lighten up and remember there's more than just bowhunters in this world.

I do have some State Forest DMAP tags I save just for the short mag.:wink:


----------



## pa.hunter

2-b 5-a 5-b 5-c and 5-d is only ones can shoot does tomorrow= all others antlered only i will be in tree with my bow , good luck fellas


----------



## nicko

:uzi::uzi::uzi:Bombs away in 14 hours.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I look forward to the gun season. A lot of good memories and it's always a good time spending time with friends in the woods.


----------



## Billy H

adr1601 said:


> This page alone is a good example of why I generally steer clear of the PA thread. You guys need to lighten up and remember there's more than just bowhunters in this world.
> 
> I do have some State Forest DMAP tags I save just for the short mag.:wink:





On a serious note. I get it. I cut my teeth with a rifle in the northern counties. It was fun with my cousins and uncles. Just my opinion that what goes on in 5C is a joke. I can imagine it's hard to understand when you haven't experienced encounters with car loads of "hunters" with 10 doe tags each that will shoot every doe,fawn, button and shed buck they see. 

I'd be glad to send them your way.


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> On a serious note. I get it. I cut my teeth with a rifle in the northern counties. It was fun with my cousins and uncles. Just my opinion that what goes on in 5C is a joke. I can imagine it's hard to understand when you haven't experienced encounters with car loads of "hunters" with 10 doe tags each that will shoot every doe,fawn, button and shed buck they see.
> 
> I'd be glad to send them your way.


You guys are far from alone with hunter numbers and you only have to be on the local hi ways Fri, Sat, and Sun. to experience the PA opener. You guys have ''no clue'' what low deer numbers are. I personally love it because now I have to hunt for a deer! One of my favorite memories is crossing paths with a guy saying how there was no deer and the whole time I had a boned out deer in my pack.

I actually get it and understand. I was an all in bowhuinter for many years until discovering the State Forest mountains. I hunted birds with I guy from your way and you guys live in a different world with many more deer.

I'll take all the hunters you have as they just push deer back my way. I'm a pretty mediocre hunter but a pretty good hiker.


----------



## skinner2

I am with quite a few of you other guys on here. I would like to see it rain for the next 2 weeks straight. At least in the daytime anyway. Lol 
I do want to state that personally I don't care what guys choose to hunt with whether it's archery gear or a rifle . Just the way guys hunt around where I hunt turn me off from rifle season. So I have no interest in being out there with them. I may go out again after Christmas.


----------



## billp1044

I agree with everyone about the amount of rifle hunters being out tomorrow; that's why I'm glad that where I live there is an SGL area that no one really goes to

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## jlh42581

I'll be driving to work about the time the sun cracks laughing at the mayhem. I'm off next Monday and Tuesday. Not even excited.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> You guys are far from alone with hunter numbers and you only have to be on the local hi ways Fri, Sat, and Sun. to experience the PA opener. You guys have ''no clue'' what low deer numbers are. I personally love it because now I have to hunt for a deer! One of my favorite memories is crossing paths with a guy saying how there was no deer and the whole time I had a boned out deer in my pack.
> 
> I actually get it and understand. I was an all in bowhuinter for many years until discovering the State Forest mountains. I hunted birds with I guy from your way and you guys live in a different world with many more deer.
> 
> I'll take all the hunters you have as they just push deer back my way. I'm a pretty mediocre hunter but a pretty good hiker.


Therein lies the difference. We're not hiking anywhere down here. The small parcels I hunt in 5D can become barren in a season or two if a dozen guys in a square mile lay waste to everything that moves. One of the neighboring properties has a guy on it that bragged he killed nearly a dozen does a few seasons back. If I had thousands of acres of state forest to access nearby then I'd think differently, but I only have 20 acres and 5 acres. Can't strap on the pack and log miles like I'm elk hunting. We just don't have that opportunity down here in SE PA so that's at least why I cringe when the first shots start to ring out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well sad..... a lot don't understand suburban hunting. That's why people think there's so many deer. I hear all the time yea there's deer everywhere standing in yards. Yea because there's no woods to hide in anymore... anyways a couple guys are suppose to be dropping out of our lease next year if anyone's interested u can pm me


----------



## fap1800

Just to clarify. I don't begrudge anyone who goes out and shoots a doe or two during the concurrent season. It's the guy that Billy talks about that has a handful of doe tags in his pocket and slings lead. You only need a few of them in an area do really do some damage. Those are the guys that I fear during gun season. I thought I remember hearing about a guy down here that was well known at the court house in Doylestown for coming in and buying an obscene number of doe tags. Maybe Matt knows. I thought it was on here a few years back when tags were pretty much unlimited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I love gun hunting, muzzleloader hunting in the snow covered mountains is about as much fun as I can have in the woods. I just don't find that there's anyway for me personally to have a "hunt" that I would enjoy in this area on the gun opener. 

Being a Monday it's not worth driving anywhere for a single day and taking vacation to do so. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well guys sitting here watching the Flyers and just heard the 1st shot of the season!!! Yep 830 the night before


----------



## jtkratzer

I'm taking my brother in law out and putting him in a spot with signs of heavy deer traffic. I'll give it one day on the SGL with a decent hike in to see if anything is moving. Then it's back to the peace and quiet of the bow. He's too pumped to get in the woods to tell him to stay home. He doesn't have many options for private property with the bow and with a six week old, a single day out with the rifle on public land is better than no hunting. I'm still going to be selective if I see any bucks tomorrow. Optimistic there are at least two-three shooters on the bow properties with a decent amount of time left.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Well guys sitting here watching the Flyers and just heard the 1st shot of the season!!! Yep 830 the night before


5-2 with under 9 to go. At least the Flyers are shooting well for a change.


----------



## 138104

Good luck to those getting out today!


----------



## smokin x's

Goodluck to the guys heading into the pumpkin patch today! Be safe! Just pulled into an area of public that I havent seen a soul in all year, and I passed 5 trucks parked along the road. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebaybow

On my way to 
"America," for the
big deer! 
Good luck!


----------



## Mathias

Pew...pew...pew....***** *****....pew...pew...pew

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

40+ trucks on the parameter of sgl 33 this morning that I saw. Come down past the semi urban game lands 333 and I see 4!!! On the main side where the standing corn is, completely blown away at rifle mentality.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Very quiet start in this corner of 5C. One distant shot at 7am but that's it so far.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to those out be safe


----------



## jlh42581

It's 25 here I give it one more hour till guys are walking or going home.

Hunters are getting soft and or lack information to dress properly. Downward spiral boys.

I was invited to a call Friday for helping the fish commission sell licences and reverse trend. They said trout fishing is down 40%!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Forgot the best part. Driving down i99 where the sides are insane steep. I look over and two doe's are at the guardrail looking down as if to say... Well they aren't up here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yep i quit 4 years ago. Catching a 8" stocked trout just isn't any fun. I do t even buy a license anymore just not worth the time or money to me. It's a shame I really use to enjoy it





jlh42581 said:


> It's 25 here I give it one more hour till guys are walking or going home.
> 
> Hunters are getting soft and or lack information to dress properly. Downward spiral boys.
> 
> I was invited to a call Friday for helping the fish commission sell licences and reverse trend. They said trout fishing is down 40%!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

I still enjoy fly fishing for trout, but I never fish that first week rush. I wait for times that the stock truck chasers to be off the streams. Nothing wrong with the way those folks fish, I just enjoy the serenity of having streams free of crowds.


----------



## Scott Ho

I drove by the local game land this morning at least 15 trucks parked. This is a small patch, I hope that everyone is reasonable and safe. 

Further down the road I see a hunter cleaning a deer on the shoulder of a main road wearing all his orange. Now a gut pile is going to be sitting in plain site of everybody going by and I can almost guarantee that in the next few days there will be some sort of road kill. He clearly shot it back in the woods and drug it to his truck to gut. I just don't understand it. This is the type of stuff that gives us all a bad name. Hopefully half the guys out only hunt one day and retire until next season. 


Good luck to everyone out today, be safe.


----------



## Charman03

This "late" or second rut is good right now. Bucks are all over the does. A nice 8pt was on lockdown with a doe right by me this morning for an hour


----------



## 138104

Very quiet in my neck of the woods. Had 1 buck come running in behind us, but no shot.


----------



## KylePA

Sitting at work today, took a ride through the upper portion of SGL 234 and there were around 20 cars parked there. I saw a WCO sitting in his truck in the one parking lot. A few of my friends are out this morning and so far a few does and small bucks running around scared for their lives.


----------



## Billy H

Wife just text me. A nice 10 walked through the back yard and bedded behind the barn with a doe. I can only hope he stays put.


----------



## Charman03

Billy H said:


> Wife just text me. A nice 10 walked through the back yard and bedded behind the barn with a doe. I can only hope he stays put.


Hmm I wonder if I'm hunting behind your barn bc I just saw the same thing, also saw the guys wife lol


----------



## Ebaybow

jlh42581 said:


> It's 25 here I give it one more hour till guys are walking or going home.
> 
> Hunters are getting soft and or lack information to dress properly. Downward spiral boys.
> 
> I was invited to a call Friday for helping the fish commission sell licences and reverse trend. They said trout fishing is down 40%!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


25°-42° in Pike Co., less than a dozen shots...


----------



## Billy H

Charman03 said:


> Hmm I wonder if I'm hunting behind your barn bc I just saw the same thing, also saw the guys wife lol


LOL I doubt it. Or your trespassing. My wife's home office looks out over our back woods, some days she sees more deer than I do when I'm out with the bow.. I had a few encounters with this buck this year, last time was last Wednesday. He is one of the big reasons I held off on some of the smaller bucks that a lot of guys would have shot earlier this year. A couple brutes at the farm we hunt as well. I am sure a couple of those will fall to neighboring properties within the week, but a few always make it.


----------



## Billy H

Let me clarify my above post. I don't begrudge or look down my nose at any buck that an archery hunter shoots.


----------



## Mathias

I think a lot of the old shotgun crew now carry cross "bows" instead. Not much hunter sign as I drive around, surely it will pick up later in the week as drives become popular. 5C-5D.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## attackone

jacobh said:


> Yep i quit 4 years ago. Catching a 8" stocked trout just isn't any fun. I do t even buy a license anymore just not worth the time or money to me. It's a shame I really use to enjoy it


Stop looking for stockies and it would change your opinion.


----------



## jacobh

Well maybe a lot out saying that there's no shots today can start seeing that the deer numbers are really down and need a change. Attackone I agree about stocked trout but we don't really have natives around my area


----------



## yetihunter1

attackone said:


> Stop looking for stockies and it would change your opinion.


my favorite is to do a little blue lining in the summer. can scout some gamelands and on some of the spots I go to I can catch close to 100 natives in a day....


----------



## Matt Musto

Damn, I missed such a joyous time on this thread over Thanksgiving. 

Never did find the buck I wounded or killed with a poor shot. Another guy on the property killed one last week with the crossbow.

The buck I was hunting, "Lucky", scored 160 4/8 gross and 148 4/8 Net. 
I did enter one of the pics into the game commissions trail cam contest (at 12ringers suggestion) and got an honorable mention......consolation prize i guess lol

Going to go and pull my trail cam after work today and tote a crossbow while I still hunt to the camera. Crossgun in gun season.

I'm going up to hunt Gamelands 35 in Susquehanna County on the last two days of the rifle season. Sight unseen. Have some topo maps. Might shoot any legal buck I see, considering I haven't killed a deer with a rifle since 1997. Also have a doe tag for 3C. I'm guessing there aren't many deer up there from the general consensus.

May get out in late season a couple times if I can fit it in between wrestling matches.

As of today this has been a disastrous season and one I'm losing steam on.


----------



## pope125

Bbd


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Bob post a pic or send me a pic would love to see it!!! Congrats brother


----------



## jacobh

Just saw a pic of Bobs buck. Man he got a good one. Maybe he will post it up!!! Congrats Bob he's a stud for sure


----------



## Mathias

It's a nice one, congrats Bob!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Bobs buck is a real slob!


----------



## Mathias

Checked a camera today, first since 11/3. New property in Bucks Co. A lot of deer. No shooters, couple with future potential 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Warning - gun kill

My son went back to the house to warm up and five minutes later the crab claw comes through..


----------



## Charman03

Bobs buck is huuge


----------



## Matt Musto

Perry24 said:


> Warning - gun kill
> 
> My son went back to the house to warm up and five minutes later the crab claw comes through..


Awesome deer!


----------



## Charman03

Matt Musto said:


> Awesome deer!


Agree. Very nice, your son learned a valuable lesson in hunting.


----------



## Mathias

Nice Perry! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Perry24 said:


> Warning - gun kill
> 
> My son went back to the house to warm up and five minutes later the crab claw comes through..



Possible he bumped him or someone else who was cold?


----------



## nicko

Congrats Perry and Bob! Cool buck Perry. 

Since Bobs buck is said to be huge, it was obviously shot in PA.


----------



## nicko

Pretty slow opening day for us. My buddy got two shots at the same doe and missed both times. :zip: I had a minute long stare down with a buck and saw one other deer. This was from sunrise until 2:00pm. Very few shots heard as well.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Pretty slow opening day for us. My buddy got two shots at the same doe and missed both times. :zip: I had a minute long stare down with a buck and saw one other deer. This was from sunrise until 2:00pm. Very few shots heard as well.


A friend of a friend shot a doe and a real nice buck during a mid day drive. Other guys I talked to who were out today didn't see a thing and heard either a few or no shots.


----------



## Momentum man

Absolutely love that the does can't get shot first week up here. I saw about 9 does and 2 bucks. Bucks were too far to shoot through the thicket with my bow. Overall extremely quiet opening day and I love it. More bucks for next bow season.


----------



## 138104

jlh42581 said:


> Possible he bumped him or someone else who was cold?


I doubt he was pushed to me. He was nose to the ground. Made a scrape right before I killed him. The shot was bow range-35 yds. I had no plans on shooting anything today, so I had to use his youth .243. Put him right down. I do feel guilty, but my son is taking it well. I might keep him out of school and go out tomorrow.

My son and I had a good day. We had a buck early that didn't give him a shot. We saw 3 different groups of does. We also saw a bear.

As we were dragging the buck out, we had a spike come running towards us. He stop about 10 yds away.


----------



## Hindy30

Perry24 said:


> Warning - gun kill
> 
> My son went back to the house to warm up and five minutes later the crab claw comes through..


Sweet, congrats.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Beautiful buck, Bob let's see some pics of that buck!


----------



## jtkratzer

Felt like I had a promising spot picked out based on the sign. Saw five deer by 8:15, but already filled the doe tag and bucks were legal. Then the orange started moving around all over the place. Quite a bit of shooting and members of the Mennonite Mafia dragging deer smaller than my labs out less than 45 yards from my stand. I quit around 11-11:30 when I looked around and counted secen hunters. I was over 1.5 miles away from where I parked. I was surprised at the crowd. Pulled a camera and one I'm after is still alive following archery. Not much gun hunting around here. Maybe I'll see him later this week. He was following right behind does on camera.


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Beautiful buck, Bob let's see some pics of that buck!


Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .


Post it. Would love to see it. Based on the reactions of those who have seen it, you have to be pleased and proud. Hoping to get a look.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Congrats pope. You certainly put the time in the tree and earned it. I am not wishing time away with my little kids, but I look forward to the day when I can spend 2 or 3 weeks on my leases in IL and OH. Those 5.5 year old deer just seem to know what 6 or 7 days your there!


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Felt like I had a promising spot picked out based on the sign. Saw five deer by 8:15, but already filled the doe tag and bucks were legal. Then the orange started moving around all over the place. Quite a bit of shooting and members of the Mennonite Mafia dragging deer smaller than my labs out less than 45 yards from my stand. I quit around 11-11:30 when I looked around and counted secen hunters. I was over 1.5 miles away from where I parked. I was surprised at the crowd. Pulled a camera and one I'm after is still alive following archery. Not much gun hunting around here. Maybe I'll see him later this week. He was following right behind does on camera.


What are of public were you on if you don't mind me ask? I had scouted some spots recently and almost talked myself into trying one of them but knew in the past my morning always ended up just like yours and this year would be no different. 

It's tough to stay in but I have my son at home and had work to do as well. 

My wifes pap missed a good one, man lived hunting though his life and killed about everything in north America but doesn't have many years left would love to see him kill one more good one. I've learned a lot from her family. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .


At least post it in its own thread or the Ohio thread and drop a link here then everyone wins. Sounds like it was a slammer 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> What are of public were you on if you don't mind me ask? I had scouted some spots recently and almost talked myself into trying one of them but knew in the past my morning always ended up just like yours and this year would be no different.
> 
> It's tough to stay in but I have my son at home and had work to do as well.
> 
> My wifes pap missed a good one, man lived hunting though his life and killed about everything in north America but doesn't have many years left would love to see him kill one more good one. I've learned a lot from her family.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


After getting away from the crowd last year for a day in 156 and filling a doe tag, I picked out several areas in 42. A lot of shooting and two drug out from one of the areas I scouted and didn't hunt. The deer drug out were antlerless and I already filled that tag, so no sleep lost over feeling like I chose the wrong spot. The deer I saw were all moving normally, milling around. Just got invaded by people wandering around way too early. I figured doubling the distance from the parking area over last year would work out. Might try the ANF next year and a kayak somewhere along the river. Got an invite for this year, just doesn't work in the schedule.


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> After getting away from the crowd last year for a day in 156 and filling a doe tag, I picked out several areas in 42. A lot of shooting and two drug out from one of the areas I scouted and didn't hunt. The deer drug out were antlerless and I already filled that tag, so no sleep lost over feeling like I chose the wrong spot. The deer I saw were all moving normally, milling around. Just got invaded by people wandering around way too early. I figured doubling the distance from the parking area over last year would work out. Might try the ANF next year and a kayak somewhere along the river. Got an invite for this year, just doesn't work in the schedule.


156 is where I thought about going but opted out. My wifes family hunts 112 near Mt Union and I might take them up on their offer to join next year they have a cabin and I could make it there for the day and come back for work it's not too far. My uncle's place in 3c is too far for a single day. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .



Congrats. I like seeing any animals killed with a bow, whether it's from PA, Ohio, or a Roedeer from Europe. Wouldn't bother me any. 

Congrats to you too Perry24!! That's a cool deer!! Isn't it funny how we can hunt with a bow and not get a buck within range, but take the gun out and they come into bow range? Weird.


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .


Completely understand with how it is "in here" congrats again you put some time in over there I can only imagine what he looks like after the trail cam pics and sightings you've had. Awesome deal, I'll keep an eye out on the threads for it


----------



## River420Bottom

jtkratzer said:


> After getting away from the crowd last year for a day in 156 and filling a doe tag, I picked out several areas in 42. A lot of shooting and two drug out from one of the areas I scouted and didn't hunt. The deer drug out were antlerless and I already filled that tag, so no sleep lost over feeling like I chose the wrong spot. The deer I saw were all moving normally, milling around. Just got invaded by people wandering around way too early. I figured doubling the distance from the parking area over last year would work out. Might try the ANF next year and a kayak somewhere along the river. Got an invite for this year, just doesn't work in the schedule.


As in SGL 42?


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .


Congrats pope! You certainly put the time in to get this buck. I would love to see a picture too.


----------



## jtkratzer

River420Bottom said:


> As in SGL 42?


Correction, SGL46. I trail run out there on the horseshoe and see loads of trails and tracks. Most of the SGLs around here get hammered and either aren't big enough or have so much access that no matter how far you're willing to hike, you can't get away from the crowd.


----------



## River420Bottom

Hahah I was gonna say your a ways from home if it was 42 but same scenario in this part of the state


----------



## Billy H

DARN Raining in 5C this morning. Real shame. 

Stopped by the processor yesterday on way home from work. Numbers of deer brought in was down. Only ten. What was brought in was mostly fawns with a couple mature doe. Take from that what you will.


----------



## jacobh

Billy we all know at the end of the season we will have a record number of kills again. No way will they admit that hunting sucks in Pa


----------



## Mathias

I hope we get the full 2", we need it badly. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Scott, still enjoying the PSE?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Billy we all know at the end of the season we will have a record number of kills again. No way will they admit that hunting sucks in Pa


Billy , Dropped off my deer last night at a small butcher I have been using for years . When I got there around 8PM he did not have any deer there . He said in privies years he usually gets about 10 to 15 deer in on the first day . First day of gun and not one deer at the butcher , not good .


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I hope we get the full 2", we need it badly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Agreed we are down 9 inches. Would be very good for the water table if we got a steady rain for the next two weeks or more.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Billy we all know at the end of the season we will have a record number of kills again. No way will they admit that hunting sucks in Pa


Scott, don't want to get into a pissing match but this is just my opinion I think the harvest totals are fudged . And there are many reasons for doing it .


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Agreed we are down 9 inches. Would be very good for the water table if we got a steady rain for the next two weeks or more.[/QUOTE
> 
> Billy , been past the Green Lane Reservoir on 663 lately and see there is no water let in there anymore .


----------



## pope125

Was wondering how many deer get killed statewide during archery season ?


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy , Dropped off my deer last night at a small butcher I have been using for years . When I got there around 8PM he did not have any deer there . He said in privies years he usually gets about 10 to 15 deer in on the first day . First day of gun and not one deer at the butcher , not good .


Can't speak for anywhere else in the state but the huntable areas in 5C have been hammered for years and that is a fact. Now mind you this is only my opinion and I'm told I'm just a dumbarse that knows nothing, they need to make more adjustments down here.

Yeah the lake is way down,granted they release a lot of water to keep the perky flowing. But as early as September it was so low I had a tough time launching my boat. I've never seen it this low,acres and acres of exposed lake bottom and miles of exposed shore line.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I'm loving the PSE definately the easiest bow I've ever shot. I saw u shot one already but it's here if u want to fling some out of it



QUOTE=Mathias;1097495641]Scott, still enjoying the PSE?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Bob I agree completely. I guarantee they're fudged. Real shame this is what Pa hunting has become





pope125 said:


> Scott, don't want to get into a pissing match but this is just my opinion I think the harvest totals are fudged . And there are many reasons for doing it .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Was wondering how many deer get killed statewide during archery season ?


Overall data
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/hunttrap/hunting/harvestdataandmaps/pages/default.aspx

This has archery data for 2013-2014 and 2014-2015. 
http://www.mcall.com/sports/mc-pa-deer-harvest-results-released-03102015-20150310-story.html

I'm not disputing your feelings that data is fudged. I believe it is, as they admit to the data being "calculated" not "reported" They try to make educated data analysis to get close to real numbers because harvest reporting is so bad. Whatever is going on, these numbers are all we have to go on. From this data you can see numbers fluctuate up and down for the last 30 years, but have been over 300,000 since 1986.

http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Hunt...iledDeerBlackBearWildTurkeyHarvestReport.aspx


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob I agree completely. I guarantee they're fudged. Real shame this is what Pa hunting has become


We beat these issues to death on this thread , I think we could all agree we need some changes and harsh ones in 5C .


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Overall data
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/hunttrap/hunting/harvestdataandmaps/pages/default.aspx
> 
> This has archery data for 2013-2014 and 2014-2015.
> http://www.mcall.com/sports/mc-pa-deer-harvest-results-released-03102015-20150310-story.html
> 
> I'm not disputing your feelings that data is fudged. I believe it is, as they admit to the data being "calculated" not "reported" They try to make educated data analysis to get close to real numbers because harvest reporting is so bad. Whatever is going on, these numbers are all we have to go on. From this data you can see numbers fluctuate up and down for the last 30 years, but have been over 300,000 since 1986.
> 
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Hunt...iledDeerBlackBearWildTurkeyHarvestReport.aspx


Matt, I will respond this afternoon to your post got to run my deer to the Taxidermist in New Jersey .


----------



## cc122368

243's putting them down then this guy dropped where he was hitt bullet passed through both front shoulders yeasterday at 7:40 am. Short 60's Remington 600 Mohawk 75 yard shot.
View attachment 5136425
.
View attachment 5136433
.
View attachment 5136441


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words !!! RiverBottom, I am not going to post any pictures here, there were a few guys that expressed there displeasure with me posting stuff about Ohio and this being a Pa thread . I really don't see a problem with it me being from Pa and hunted here my hole life . But it is what it is, and I am ok with guys feeling the way they do .



Bob - *that's crazy *this thread is as much about PA HUNTERS as it is about PA hunting. It really does drive me nuts that there are the very same few who tend to nit-pick at issues, especially with both you and Doug. Sure there have been times when each of you stirred the pot, whether intentional or not, you both have a significant amount of knowledge and experience that you can impart to the members; some swallow it up, others choose spit it out; regardless *NO-ONE * should feel that that can't share a success story from a PA hunter on a PA thread. Just plain CRAZY - We all forget the huge disparity between skill and experience that exists on this thread...some have years, others have minutes, some hunt backyards, others hunt MOUNTAINS, some don't even know what an arrow spine is, others spine their own arrows....working and sharing together each of us have an genuine opportunity to grow. 

I have had the great pleasure of meeting a handful of the regulars and am hoping we can have a PA Thread Jamboree of sorts so we can all get some face time. maybe even an indoor spot league somewhere or something like that???? 

just my .02, probably worth less than .01 to some:thumbs_do

BTW - congrats, that buck is a STUD and while I know its not one of the ones you were after, you should be proud that you made a clean shot, that led to a quick recovery. I know you put in your time this year, but we all know that doesn't necessarily correlate to success. Heck if that is the case, there are a few other guys on here who should have shot BOONERS, as they are putting in the work. 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Let's do a sePa. Get together. Maybe we can all bring our bows, let others try them out....then share some venison treats

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cc122368

Hey mines pretty wide compared to the bucks I see on the land where I archery hunt I'm more than please with him and grateful I got the opertunity to take him. He smelled all rutted up and broke his one brow tine and one of his points. I have seen a few really nice bucks this year in bear season and while hunting turkeys so there is hope


----------



## TauntoHawk

jtkratzer said:


> Correction, SGL46. I trail run out there on the horseshoe and see loads of trails and tracks. Most of the SGLs around here get hammered and either aren't big enough or have so much access that no matter how far you're willing to hike, you can't get away from the crowd.


Ok that makes more sense than 42 for our location yeah I'm familiar with 46 too, take my daughter there for hikes often. In fact we were there Saturday afternoon and it was crawling with people. I actually had to call a buddy to have a laugh about guys who where setting up climbers or scraping leaves away from the base of trees like 3 feet off the access road trails in sight of parking areas. The access roads make it too easy a walk for anyone to make it "back in". 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Let's do a sePa. Get together. Maybe we can all bring our bows, let others try them out....then share some venison treats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have some stuffed back strap I just made from one of my doe kills and some fried turkey nuggets from the tom I killed this spring I cooked up last night. I am ready to rock and roll...where and when hahaha


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know someone who will have 25lbs of Honey BBQ Snack Sticks in a week or so :zip:


----------



## Hindy30

cc122368 said:


> 243's putting them down then this guy dropped where he was hitt bullet passed through both front shoulders yeasterday at 7:40 am. Short 60's Remington 600 Mohawk 75 yard shot.


Congrats. That rifle is older than most of the people on this thread, maybe including me. Sounds like it still works fine.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Let's do a sePa. Get together. Maybe we can all bring our bows, let others try them out....then share some venison treats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'd be up for that. Always good to put a face to a name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> I know someone who will have 25lbs of Honey BBQ Snack Sticks in a week or so :zip:


Ahhh, man those sound good!! We just get plain flavored ones, I'm going to have to advise my dad to look into some different flavors.


----------



## KMiha

fap1800 said:


> I'd be up for that. Always good to put a face to a name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, I'm in. Probably just need a place big enough to host all of us.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Yea I'm loving the PSE definately the easiest bow I've ever shot. I saw u shot one already but it's here if u want to fling some out of it
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Mathias;1097495641]Scott, still enjoying the PSE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

What PSE is it?


----------



## yetihunter1

12-Ringer said:


> I know someone who will have 25lbs of Honey BBQ Snack Sticks in a week or so :zip:


Would like to meet that person.....do they have chx parm sandwich too? haha


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Let's do a sePa. Get together. Maybe we can all bring our bows, let others try them out....then share some venison treats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'd be in, family time/work permitting. Hopefully some of you have around 27.5 DLs... I make some pretty mean venison sliders.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> Ahhh, man those sound good!! We just get plain flavored ones, I'm going to have to advise my dad to look into some different flavors.


www.owensbbq.com

Check it out, you won't regret it


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little light-hearted fun....

Deer Management:

An 8 pointer, 4 pointer and a button buck are standing by a field browsing on acorns.

The 8 pointer says,
'I'm happy with my 10 does, we're really getting along.'

The 4 pointer says,
'I'm happy as heck with my 5, they really take care of me!'

The Button buck says,
'My two are all right, better than nothing I guess.'

Then all of a sudden a GIANT 14 pointer walks out into the field.

The three bucks had never seen anything like him before, they were in awe.

The big buck made a huge scrape and pissed in it, rubbed a tree the size of a telephone pole and snapped it off at the ground!

The three bucks looked on in amazement.

The 8 pointer says,
'I could probably get by with 4 does...........
Who really needs 10 anyway?'

The 4 pointer says,
'You know.............. come to think of it, I only really use one or two of mine!'

The button buck was silent, as the other two bucks look over to him in confusion.

Suddenly the Button buck runs out into the middle of the field!

He rips and tears up some grass........
pisses all over the place,
snorts & wheezes,
rubs his head raw on a tree,
and chews a lickin branch clean off!

Then he runs back over to his buddies.

His friends immediately ask him,
'What the heck are you doing!?'

I'm just makin' sure that big son of a gun knows I'm a buck!'


----------



## nicko

I'm done harping about the way PA estimates the deer kill total and the unenforced reporting system. The PGC knows the ridiculously low reporting rate is a problem but has chosen to do nothing. If it doesn't matter to them, it doesn't matter to me. I will just continue to hunt and enjoy the time I get to spend in the woods whether it be with a bow or a (GASP!!).....gun. And I will report my harvests through their website.


----------



## nicko

Good one Joe.


----------



## vonfoust

KMiha said:


> Same, I'm in. Probably just need a place big enough to host all of us.


And the boxing ring that will be needed :set1_rolf2:


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Matt, I will respond this afternoon to your post got to run my deer to the Taxidermist in New Jersey .


Of course it's calculated.The deer population peaks every year in June when the fawns are born and decreases every single day after that.There is no way any state knows exactly how many deer are harvested or how many are in the state.It's always going to be a guess.Pa went from a reported harvest to a calculated harvest in 1987,which is why the harvest looks like it doubled back then.They don't have to know exactly how many were killed because the simply look at harvest trends.If you look objectively at the harvest reports,they've reported a pretty steady decrease in the buck harvest since about 2002.It's been almost 14 years since they've claimed any type of record so I fail to see where or why they would want to fudge any number.No system is perfect and almost every state has hunters complaining about the same thing.5C is unique because deer densities were high and so was deer/human conflict.About 8% of the population in Pa hunt and I'm willing to bet that it's a lot less than that in the SE part of the state.You guys are the minority and having a lot of deer to hunt on every small piece of property isn't a very high priority in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> I'm done harping about the way PA estimates the deer kill total and the unenforced reporting system. The PGC knows the ridiculously low reporting rate is a problem but has chosen to do nothing. If it doesn't matter to them, it doesn't matter to me. I will just continue to hunt and enjoy the time I get to spend in the woods whether it be with a bow or a (GASP!!).....gun. And I will report my harvests through their website.


That's by far the best thing to do.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I think the problem with out area is they're making it too much of a priority. All they focus on are the special reg areas. Think about all the changes have been in these areas. Huge tag numbers baiting longer seasons. Their whole focus is 2b 5c and 5d


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Doug I think the problem with out area is they're making it too much of a priority. All they focus on are the special reg areas. Think about all the changes have been in these areas. Huge tag numbers baiting longer seasons. Their whole focus is 2b 5c and 5d


That's because there is a deer behind every tree in these areas Scott.


----------



## jacobh

Haha I know that Nick that's because there's only like 50 trees in all of 5c anymore with all the housing haha


----------



## dougell

That's because of the high deer/human conflict.There way more complaints about that than about not enough deer to hunt.I couldn't imagine having only 2-3 small 10 acres pieces of property to hunt.

I would argue that the PGC's primary focus is on the SRA's.Come to the NC part of the state and listen to the complaints about no deer.


----------



## Billy H

I don't want to start any crap here. I'll have my say and not comment further on it. Doug you never set foot in the 5C woods and have no clue what goes on down here. The fact that your under the impression all we hunt are 10/20 acre plots speaks for your knowledge of this unit. You only go by what your beloved PGC tells you. The huntable land here both private and public has been beat to hell with long seasons and ridiculous doe tag allotments. How can it not have an impact on deer numbers. It's taking a toll and things need to change.


----------



## dougell

On a lighter note,here's my son with another dmap doe taken deep into a very remote area.Luckily she got hung up on a tree before rolling all the way to the bottom.This was public dmap'd property and we never saw another human all day.Ya'll can keep the booners.I'll continue to savor these moments.


----------



## River420Bottom

vonfoust said:


> And the boxing ring that will be needed :set1_rolf2:


Amen lmao


----------



## River420Bottom

dougell said:


> On a lighter note,here's my son with another dmap doe taken deep into a very remote area.Luckily she got hung up on a tree before rolling all the way to the bottom.This was public dmap'd property and we never saw another human all day.Ya'll can keep the booners.I'll continue to savor these moments.
> View attachment 5137761


He's a straight up killer, congrats again to the little man


----------



## pope125

Just wanted to throw this out there my season is pretty much over other than trying to get my daughter a buck . If anyone out there that needs any help with moving stands , help with scouting a property , filming a hunt , need helping tracking , shoot me a Pm I will be glad to help you out .


----------



## Hindy30

Billy H said:


> I don't want to start any crap here. I'll have my say and not comment further on it. Doug you never set foot in the 5C woods and have no clue what goes on down here. The fact that your under the impression all we hunt are 10/20 acre plots speaks for your knowledge of this unit. You only go by what your beloved PGC tells you. The huntable land here both private and public has been beat to hell with long seasons and ridiculous doe tag allotments. How can it not have an impact on deer numbers. It's taking a toll and things need to change.


The problem is that the PGC wants it to take a huge toll on deer numbers in the SRAs. Their goals are not aligned with our goals.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> On a lighter note,here's my son with another dmap doe taken deep into a very remote area.Luckily she got hung up on a tree before rolling all the way to the bottom.This was public dmap'd property and we never saw another human all day.Ya'll can keep the booners.I'll continue to savor these moments.
> View attachment 5137761


Stone cold. Congrats to the young man. Are you taking these out full body?


----------



## dougell

Yep,we usually hike way up high in the morning.It's usually a downhill drag.He killed that deer at 7:45am so we just gutted it,tagged it and left it there.We hit a few more spots a few miles away and I had to hike back up after it got dark to drag it out.I only quarter them when I have to go up and down a couple ravines.I don't mind dragging them down a hill but I'm not dragging them uphill,especially more than once in a day.If it's on a Saturday and way back in,I'll load up a couple horses and haul them out that way if there's a trail close enough.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Yep,we usually hike way up high in the morning.It's usually a downhill drag.He killed that deer at 7:45am so we just gutted it,tagged it and left it there.We hit a few more spots a few miles away and I had to hike back up after it got dark to drag it out.I only quarter them when I have to go up and down a couple ravines.I don't mind dragging them down a hill but I'm not dragging them uphill,especially more than once in a day.If it's on a Saturday and way back in,I'll load up a couple horses and haul them out that way if there's a trail close enough.


That boy is knocking all these deer down, I hope you're putting him to some dragging work. My first intro to hunting was dragging deer or carrying out the guys heavy red woolrich coats while they dragged. And I was happy to do it.


----------



## Mathias

AT sePa get-together 
🤗🏹🏹🎯🎯🍻🍻🍻🍻🗣😒😡*😵🚑🏥

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> AT sePa get-together
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Needs more beer emojis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Here is at 8 years old dragging one out by himself.We shot a double with his gun that day during a massive snowstorm.I let him take the little one







This is flintlock season last year.Three guys and three deer so he had to do his part.He's more than just a shooter.He can skin,butcher,track,hang stands and anything lese that needs done.We live on a horse farm so my kids have been doing things for years that would probably land me in trouble with cys.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> Yep,we usually hike way up high in the morning.It's usually a downhill drag.He killed that deer at 7:45am so we just gutted it,tagged it and left it there.We hit a few more spots a few miles away and I had to hike back up after it got dark to drag it out.I only quarter them when I have to go up and down a couple ravines.I don't mind dragging them down a hill but I'm not dragging them uphill,especially more than once in a day.If it's on a Saturday and way back in,I'll load up a couple horses and haul them out that way if there's a trail close enough.


I was just texting my buddy the other day about taking advantage of the big woods you guys have up there. Strap on the packs and start hiking. Do you hunt mostly from the ground? Spot and stalk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

During rifle season we rarely sit.There's not a lot of deer compared to years ago.The habitat is just starting to recover so there's more food for the deer that are there and they're pretty scattered.This year we had a huge mast crop so the deer just lay in huge laurel patches or clearcuts and eat acorns as they fall on their heads.You can sit for days without seeing a deer because a well fed deer is extremely hard to hunt.We saw less than 12 deer the entire archery season because they just don't have to be on their feet feeding.I grew up still hunting the big woods.It's hard to describe how to do it.You need to constantly monitor the wind,glass more than you move and try not to walk directly towards where you expect deer to be bedding.Deer have evolved and are different today.Years ago there were lot's of deer and even more hunters.Deer survived the way the survived wolf predation.They'd run around all day picking up more deer as the day went on.Today,there's far less pressure and the deer are more likely to lay still and let you walk past them.If you skirt them,they'll lay still.If you walk in their direction,they'll run.It's simple but complicated at the same time.That's the way I taught my son to hunt.Since he was 7,he's killed 8 deer still in their beds,some of which never even got up.In areas where it's just too thick to still hunt,I'll do slow,one man drives to him and one of my buddies.The wind is imperative though and you have to have a feeling where they'll run,based on the topography.More will get past them or circle me than they see but it's a good way to keep anticipation up throuout the day.I saw 4 deer all day yesterday because I spent most of the day trying to move deer.They both saw close to 20 in areas where we got skunked more times than not during archery season.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I was just texting my buddy the other day about taking advantage of the big woods you guys have up there. Strap on the packs and start hiking. Do you hunt mostly from the ground? Spot and stalk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't waste my time. There's no deer in the big woods.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Here is at 8 years old dragging one out by himself.We shot a double with his gun that day during a massive snowstorm.I let him take the little one
> This is flintlock season last year.Three guys and three deer so he had to do his part.He's more than just a shooter.He can skin,butcher,track,hang stands and anything lese that needs done.We live on a horse farm so my kids have been doing things for years that would probably land me in trouble with cys.


You let him take the little one? Weak ... j/k. That's what I don't like about living in suburbia. My kids are 7 and 5. By the time I was 7, I knew how to skin a deer even if I couldn't do it by myself. My kids don't see them until they're already vacuum packed. I keep telling my wife that we're moving to Montana ... she grew up in NYC so that hasn't gone well.


----------



## KMiha

vonfoust said:


> And the boxing ring that will be needed :set1_rolf2:


Along with the mouth guards, boxing gloves, trainer, and nurse!!


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> AT sePa get-together
> &#55358;&#56599;&#55356;&#57337;&#55356;&#57337;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57263;&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;&#55357;&#56803;&#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56725;&#55357;&#56885;&#55357;&#56977;&#55356;&#57317;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


lol that's good.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> I wouldn't waste my time. There's no deer in the big woods.


I know. Kinda like there's no elk on CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Love hunting the big woods. There's a wildness to it that the area down here doesn't have.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I know. Kinda like there's no elk on CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a serious note I'm kind of new to bow hunting it but this year I did it several times and always packed my climber.

I have done a lot with the gun but mostly for does. If there are many people out I with either be in my climber or sitting somewhere. 
If the conditions are right like snow, rain, or high winds I will still hunt. As I have learned the better places to still hunt I will beat feet from one to the next or even drive to different spots that offer the best chance of success. 

That one I posted awhile back came from the big woods, but I have hunted bear there for years as well as camped, backpacked, hiked, and biked so I at least knew where to start. I spent 3 out the 4 days this bear season scouting deer hoping to see a bear.

I saw deer my first 8 out of 10 sits in the BW this bow season, but I wouldn't expect that.


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> On a lighter note,here's my son with another dmap doe taken deep into a very remote area.Luckily she got hung up on a tree before rolling all the way to the bottom.This was public dmap'd property and we never saw another human all day.Ya'll can keep the booners.I'll continue to savor these moments.
> View attachment 5137761


Is he out of DMAP's yet Doug?
He should be close by now. Then again, you should be out of freezer room.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> On a serious note I'm kind of new to bow hunting it but this year I did it several times and always packed my climber.
> 
> I have done a lot with the gun but mostly for does. If there are many people out I with either be in my climber or sitting somewhere.
> If the conditions are right like snow, rain, or high winds I will still hunt. As I have learned the better places to still hunt I will beat feet from one to the next or even drive to different spots that offer the best chance of success.
> 
> That one I posted awhile back came from the big woods, but I have hunted bear there for years as well as camped, backpacked, hiked, and biked so I at least knew where to start. I spent 3 out the 4 days this bear season scouting deer hoping to see a bear.
> 
> I saw deer my first 8 out of 10 sits in the BW this bow season, but I wouldn't expect that.


I'd go rifle. Given that it's a completely foreign area and that deer are much more keen than other big game, I'd venture to say that success for one of two guys would be less than 10%. Bow...forget it and that's fine. I like the backcountry style of hunting and often get bored sitting stands 8 hours a day especially where I am. Not saying I won't continue to do that, but I often sit in the stand and wish I was out west chasing elk, mulies or antelope. It sounds like where you guys hunt up there might scratch that itch. I hunted Delaware State Forest a few years back late season with a bow and realized quickly that I'm going to need to get real lucky flying blind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> You let him take the little one? Weak ... j/k. That's what I don't like about living in suburbia. My kids are 7 and 5. By the time I was 7, I knew how to skin a deer even if I couldn't do it by myself. My kids don't see them until they're already vacuum packed. I keep telling my wife that we're moving to Montana ... she grew up in NYC so that hasn't gone well.


There's definitely a cultural difference between growing up in the middle of nowhere and growing up in a city or suburbia.I went to Penn State Hazleton my first two years of college and just about everyone who went there was from Long Island or New Jersey.It took some getting used to but it was a good life lesson.


----------



## adr1601

And you don't necessarily have to pack in either. We arrived back at camp from packing that deer and there was a deer 10 yrds from the camper as well as seeing two the next morning 75 yrds from camp. Not to mention the big rubs that popped up where we were camped from then to bear season.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> Is he out of DMAP's yet Doug?
> He should be close by now. Then again, you should be out of freezer room.


No,we just print our own Gene lol.I actually have five left and a doe tag for 3C.I'm thinking two more dead deer will be plenty.Call me tomorrow.I have something interesting to tell you about a bear that died.


----------



## rogersb

Came home and saw a few deer milling about in the woods. Got out my binos and watched 9 doe come through in about 15 minutes. No bucks trailing them so hopefully each successfully bred and will have a large group of fawns next summer. I'm already looking forward to running cams in the spring and watching antlers grow again.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I'd go rifle. Given that it's a completely foreign area and that deer are much more keen than other big game, I'd venture to say that success for one of two guys would be less than 10%. Bow...forget it and that's fine. I like the backcountry style of hunting and often get bored sitting stands 8 hours a day especially where I am. Not saying I won't continue to do that, but I often sit in the stand and wish I was out west chasing elk, mulies or antelope. It sounds like where you guys hunt up there might scratch that itch. I hunted Delaware State Forest a few years back late season with a bow and realized quickly that I'm going to need to get real lucky flying blind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bowhunted the same private places from the same trees for over 20 years and don't even scout them anymore. I started hunting elk in 2010 and it has made the private land treestand increasingly hard listening to the dogs barking, school buses, lawn mowers, and such. 

I'm not giving up my private land spots but I making a progression toward more public land bowhunting. I have zero desire to ever gun hunt private again. The DMAP program was a very big reason for the rifle switch years ago as it opened up more opportunity while still offering a challenge.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> No,we just print our own Gene lol.I actually have five left and a doe tag for 3C.I'm thinking two more dead deer will be plenty.Call me tomorrow.I have something interesting to tell you about a bear that died.


I thought you could only get 4 DMAP tags for State Forest? Or are some for private?


----------



## nicko

At this point of the season, I want a break from just sitting in a stand waiting for something to show. Backpack, gun, go!!


----------



## dougell

You can get two per DMAP unit.There's a bunch of private property,open to hunting that's dmap'd up here as well as well as a bunch of timber company land.I'm right on the edge of Moshannon state forest and they took their units out of DMAP once the herd got lowered to where they wanted it.I dmap my own property as well but rarely only hunt it before work a couple times a year.I usually give the coupons to my neighbor's kids and let them shoot some deer.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> At this point of the season, I want a break from just sitting in a stand waiting for something to show. Backpack, gun, go!!


I do a lot of ground hunting. Moving a lot. But I went out yesterday and I freaking hiked to high hell. I had a great time. Gun in hand. I had 2 doe tags and I still haven't killed a buck. So anything was game. I got way back in the mountains. 2 miles from the truck. And I had these 2 does running down the side of the mountain. I ran down to this bend in the trail that I knew they were going to cross. Waited, and they popped out 20 yds from me. Raised the gun crosshairs on the vitals. And passed on both of them. I had this vision of dragging one 2 miles. Lol. A good buck I would have dragged happily. But the does I can kill closer to the truck. But the moral of the story is I had a great time hiking the mountain with the gun at the low ready. Made me feel like I was in Afghanistan again. Kind of, but not really. 
But I really enjoyed myself. I kind of wished I had a young hunter or inexperienced guy with me. I'd like to help someone Else tag something.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> At this point of the season, I want a break from just sitting in a stand waiting for something to show. Backpack, gun, go!!


----------



## archer58 in pa

dougell said:


> No,we just print our own Gene lol.I actually have five left and a doe tag for 3C.I'm thinking two more dead deer will be plenty.Call me tomorrow.I have something interesting to tell you about a bear that died.


OK
I'll call you in the AM.


----------



## archer58 in pa

adr1601 said:


> I thought you could only get 4 DMAP tags for State Forest? Or are some for private?


I had 8 DMAP's to start the season.
4 separate DMAP areas where I hunt. Just glad they're all connected.


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> I've bowhunted the same private places from the same trees for over 20 years and don't even scout them anymore. I started hunting elk in 2010 and it has made the private land treestand increasingly hard listening to the dogs barking, school buses, lawn mowers, and such.
> 
> I'm not giving up my private land spots but I making a progression toward more public land bowhunting. I have zero desire to ever gun hunt private again. The DMAP program was a very big reason for the rifle switch years ago as it opened up more opportunity while still offering a challenge.


I hear you. Hunting out west the last 10 years or so kinda changed me a bit. I think next year I might save some time to give the rifle a shot up north.

How do you like your Exo? My buddy and I got one each for this year's elk hunt. I moved up from the MR Nice Frame and Crew Cab and while the Nice frame will carry just about anything, it was a heavy pack. Super pleased on how the Exo carries a heavy load. Is that a Savage too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> I do a lot of ground hunting. Moving a lot. But I went out yesterday and I freaking hiked to high hell. I had a great time. Gun in hand. I had 2 doe tags and I still haven't killed a buck. So anything was game. I got way back in the mountains. 2 miles from the truck. And I had these 2 does running down the side of the mountain. I ran down to this bend in the trail that I knew they were going to cross. Waited, and they popped out 20 yds from me. Raised the gun crosshairs on the vitals. And passed on both of them. I had this vision of dragging one 2 miles. Lol. A good buck I would have dragged happily. But the does I can kill closer to the truck. But the moral of the story is I had a great time hiking the mountain with the gun at the low ready. Made me feel like I was in Afghanistan again. Kind of, but not really.
> But I really enjoyed myself. I kind of wished I had a young hunter or inexperienced guy with me. I'd like to help someone Else tag something.


Sounds like a great hunt. You really earn what you get on a hunt like this.


----------



## primal-bow

Mathias said:


> Let's do a sePa. Get together. Maybe we can all bring our bows, let others try them out....then share some venison treats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


that would be kinda cool.
i only meant one person from AT face to face and he was a great help to me and my son hunting public land last.

thanks VONFOUST


----------



## nicko

:thumbs_up




adr1601 said:


>


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> During rifle season we rarely sit.There's not a lot of deer compared to years ago.The habitat is just starting to recover so there's more food for the deer that are there and they're pretty scattered.This year we had a huge mast crop so the deer just lay in huge laurel patches or clearcuts and eat acorns as they fall on their heads.You can sit for days without seeing a deer because a well fed deer is extremely hard to hunt.We saw less than 12 deer the entire archery season because they just don't have to be on their feet feeding.I grew up still hunting the big woods.It's hard to describe how to do it.You need to constantly monitor the wind,glass more than you move and try not to walk directly towards where you expect deer to be bedding.Deer have evolved and are different today.Years ago there were lot's of deer and even more hunters.Deer survived the way the survived wolf predation.They'd run around all day picking up more deer as the day went on.Today,there's far less pressure and the deer are more likely to lay still and let you walk past them.If you skirt them,they'll lay still.If you walk in their direction,they'll run.It's simple but complicated at the same time.That's the way I taught my son to hunt.Since he was 7,he's killed 8 deer still in their beds,some of which never even got up.In areas where it's just too thick to still hunt,I'll do slow,one man drives to him and one of my buddies.The wind is imperative though and you have to have a feeling where they'll run,based on the topography.More will get past them or circle me than they see but it's a good way to keep anticipation up throuout the day.I saw 4 deer all day yesterday because I spent most of the day trying to move deer.They both saw close to 20 in areas where we got skunked more times than not during archery season.


Figuring out the escape routes and terrain - something you learned growing up or something you read or just years of experience seeing it first hand? A couple books on topo maps/terrain have been discussed, but they talk mostly about stand hunting and how deer use terrain to travel, not flee a threat. I'm looking at the ANF or Rothrock next year and I definitely have more to learn before just hiking in. I have some content lined up for consumption, but hearing about it from someone who has hunted that way for years, in Pa...I'm all ears.


----------



## nicko

jtkratzer said:


> Figuring out the escape routes and terrain - something you learned growing up or something you read or just years of experience seeing it first hand? A couple books on topo maps/terrain have been discussed, but they talk mostly about stand hunting and how deer use terrain to travel, not flee a threat. I'm looking at the ANF or Rothrock next year and I definitely have more to learn before just hiking in. I have some content lined up for consumption, but hearing about it from someone who has hunted that way for years, in Pa...I'm all ears.


Books and magazine articles about hunting tactics make for interesting reading but are no substitute for real world experience. Escape routes and travel patterns can change from one year to the next based on hunting pressure. Saddles, benches, pinch points, and inside edges along fields, and strips of cover will always be good starting points. But you need to see for yourself how deer choose to use terrain on a given piece of land. The best way to do this is to be mobile and hunt on foot.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Books and magazine articles about hunting tactics make for interesting reading but are no substitute for real world experience. Escape routes and travel patterns can change from one year to the next based on hunting pressure. Saddles, benches, pinch points, and inside edges along fields, and strips of cover will always be good starting points. But you need to see for yourself how deer choose to use terrain on a given piece of land. The best way to do this is to be mobile and hunt on foot.


That's the answer I expected. The books cover typical terrain used for travel under normal circumstances. I'm digging into content to learn more about how to figure out bedding habits and patterns based on wind, terrain, etc. Tie that together with the books on how deer use terrain and cover to move, and it changes everything. For someone who wasn't taught at a young age the things I'm reading now, making the shot is easy part. It's the work to put the puzzle together to show the food, bedding, and travel patterns. And then add in the differences for all of that between bucks and does and how all of that changes from mid-Sept into the rut and then late season. Changes the mentality from just getting into the woods and hoping to get an opportunity much more to that of being a predator expecting to kill something.


----------



## nicko

One piece of info I think applies to any mountainous piece of property, large or small, is that deer will always favor locations that allows them a quick escape, both uphill and downhill. Deer like traveling and bedding along the upper 1/4th of a hillside but not on the ridge top. Being below the ridge keeps them from being skylined and also allows them to quickly dump down the hill if something approaches from above or to bounce up over the top if danger approaches from below. And they will use the same escape pattern if they catch wind of something that they don't like.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> One piece of info I think applies to any mountainous piece of property, large or small, is that deer will always favor locations that allows them a quick escape, both uphill and downhill. Deer like traveling and bedding along the upper 1/4th of a hillside but not on the ridge top. Being below the ridge keeps them from being skylined and also allows them to quickly dump down the hill if something approaches from above or to bounce up over the top if danger approaches from below. And they will use the same escape pattern if they catch wind of something that they don't like.


I see that on several 10-30 acre spots I hunt around farms and residential wooded areas. Housing development on top of the hill (yards, no cover) funnels them downhill to travel out of their beds to a creek to drink and on to the crops/orchards.


----------



## Shortstroke

Mathias said:


> Let's do a sePa. Get together. Maybe we can all bring our bows, let others try them out....then share some venison treats
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Would be nice to meet some of you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Shortstroke said:


> Would be nice to meet some of you guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where are you from?


----------



## Shortstroke

primal-bow said:


> where are you from?


Sellersville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

I'm going in blind to a 7500 acre SGL 35. I have been looking at topo maps and aerial photos and plotting distances to features I want to check on the ground. Anyone have any advice for this piece of public land, Mathias?


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I hear you. Hunting out west the last 10 years or so kinda changed me a bit. I think next year I might save some time to give the rifle a shot up north.
> 
> How do you like your Exo? My buddy and I got one each for this year's elk hunt. I moved up from the MR Nice Frame and Crew Cab and while the Nice frame will carry just about anything, it was a heavy pack. Super pleased on how the Exo carries a heavy load. Is that a Savage too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have the EXO anymore, but it was a great pack. I now use a Kifaru with Kuiu 6000 bag on it for the big loads and a Kuiu 3200 for day trips. That's a Tikka.


----------



## Mathias

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going in blind to a 7500 acre SGL 35. I have been looking at topo maps and aerial photos and plotting distances to features I want to check on the ground. Anyone have any advice for this piece of public land, Mathias?


Sorry but I can't help you. I'm pretty sure I ventured there when I was a diehard grouse hunter.
My place is a pretty good distance from there.


----------



## Scotty C

This buck was killed in Moore Township PA. Its legit. A buddy of mine knows him well and my Father In Laws nephew has seen this deer and others like it. He lives very close to where it was shot..
The word is, someone put a tape to it and it green scored 201.. I don't see that.... however it is a giant PA buck.


----------



## nicko

Scotty, even that deer is smiling.


----------



## Scotty C

nicko said:


> Scotty, even that deer is smiling.



Thats cus he's an "internet star" now lol!!


----------



## Mathias

Slammer!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

Warning Gun Post! Figured it was ok since I've been hunting hard all year in archery and posting updates on here. Headed to 2C (Somerset county - Laurel Highlands) for Monday and Tuesday. We have a spot about 2.5 miles in, well away from 95% of the hunters, in a great laurel thicket. My buddy on the right shot the bigger one (128 6/8) right at first light, 30yds, we got him out of there mid day and I was back on stand by 2:30.
Shot mine at 4:45, 100 yds (through a tiny opening - easily the longest shot possible in the thick stuff we were in, most shots would be 50 and under). 
His was a nice 10 (counting the split brow) with really nice mass, big mountain buck. Mine was a decent 8 with a little kicker at the base of the left antler (104 5/8). Great opening day for us. Long drags back to the take out point. I wanted to pack him out but my buddy convinced me that the double up photo was worth the effort and he helped with the drag (we got out of the woods at 8pm Monday night). He was right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

riceride565 said:


> Warning Gun Post! Figured it was ok since I've been hunting hard all year in archery and posting updates on here. Headed to 2C (Somerset county - Laurel Highlands) for Monday and Tuesday. We have a spot about 2.5 miles in, well away from 95% of the hunters, in a great laurel thicket. My buddy on the right shot the bigger one (128 6/8) right at first light, 30yds, we got him out of there mid day and I was back on stand by 2:30.
> Shot mine at 4:45, 100 yds (through a tiny opening - easily the longest shot possible in the thick stuff we were in, most shots would be 50 and under).
> His was a nice 10 (counting the split brow) with really nice mass, big mountain buck. Mine was a decent 8 with a little kicker at the base of the left antler (104 5/8). Great opening day for us. Long drags back to the take out point. I wanted to pack him out but my buddy convinced me that the double up photo was worth the effort and he helped with the drag (we got out of the woods at 8pm Monday night). He was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, just in case anyone is wondering, we took photos Tuesday morn and removed the tags for the photos, they were promptly reattached. Also we are both big bow hunters and not fans of the blaze orange so we nixed that for the photos as well.
Was nice to reach out a bit with the rifle after about 150 hrs on stand in archery this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Scotty C said:


> This buck was killed in Moore Township PA. Its legit. A buddy of mine knows him well and my Father In Laws nephew has seen this deer and others like it. He lives very close to where it was shot..
> The word is, someone put a tape to it and it green scored 201.. I don't see that.... however it is a giant PA buck.
> View attachment 5141577


That's a slammer. A lot of deductions, not that it matters a whole lot.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

riceride565 said:


> Warning Gun Post! Figured it was ok since I've been hunting hard all year in archery and posting updates on here. Headed to 2C (Somerset county - Laurel Highlands) for Monday and Tuesday. We have a spot about 2.5 miles in, well away from 95% of the hunters, in a great laurel thicket. My buddy on the right shot the bigger one (128 6/8) right at first light, 30yds, we got him out of there mid day and I was back on stand by 2:30.
> Shot mine at 4:45, 100 yds (through a tiny opening - easily the longest shot possible in the thick stuff we were in, most shots would be 50 and under).
> His was a nice 10 (counting the split brow) with really nice mass, big mountain buck. Mine was a decent 8 with a little kicker at the base of the left antler (104 5/8). Great opening day for us. Long drags back to the take out point. I wanted to pack him out but my buddy convinced me that the double up photo was worth the effort and he helped with the drag (we got out of the woods at 8pm Monday night). He was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff, congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Just picked up 430 acres in Sullivan county backing SGL 013. It is gun hunted the first week of rifle and that's it. Excited to check it out and run some cameras for next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jtkratzer said:


> Figuring out the escape routes and terrain - something you learned growing up or something you read or just years of experience seeing it first hand? A couple books on topo maps/terrain have been discussed, but they talk mostly about stand hunting and how deer use terrain to travel, not flee a threat. I'm looking at the ANF or Rothrock next year and I definitely have more to learn before just hiking in. I have some content lined up for consumption, but hearing about it from someone who has hunted that way for years, in Pa...I'm all ears.


Obviously some of it is experience gained from hunting the same places but the way things rapidly change in the big woods,a good spot obe year can be a bust the next year.In fact,it often varies from week to week based on what the deer are eating at that time.It's hard to explain without being in the woods with someone but you just learn how deer travel,bed and how they react to a little pressure.Snow is a great teacher.If you look at that picture with my son,you can see a very well defined deer trail going up the edge of that ravine.When it hits the flat on top,it still stays just over the edge,going along the other ravine.If you were on that top you would miss most of the deer that walked across unless you were set up within 30 yards of that trail.It's little things like that.Most guys would set up on the top where they can see the farthest but they can sit there all day and not see a deer,even though several would pass by within 50 yards.


----------



## pope125

Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


Hundred yards, maybe not too much. Have to know how to shoot consistently and work a rifle. Just like a bow you need to practice. But for those thousand yard shots those are a lot harder than you think. The angle, wind, cartridge and even humidity in the air can affect the bullets path at that range and you need to take it all into consideration. May not be the skill you pride yourself on such as getting close to your quarry but it does take skill and a lot of it to be proficient enough to be consistently accurate at that range.


----------



## Shortstroke

pope125 said:


> Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


Different stroke for different folks they say. I'm with you. Shot one deer with a gun and it was less than gratifying. I'll stick with the bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceride565

pope125 said:


> Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


Honestly, as the OP of the story I think your referring to about 10 posts back where I shot the deer at 100yds, I can say you are right, not much skill involved with a 100 yard scoped rifle shot. The skill is in getting yourself into the right position in 6000 acres to double up on opening day.
For me, gun season is a really nice break from archery hunting, my standards change and I am typically hunting different woods. Archery is very much a solo pursuit for me so it's nice to hunt with a friend in gun season and experience some of the social aspects of a great hunt. I become more interested in just having a general good time and filling a tag than the antlers or the age (I passed a ton of "legal" buck in archery, many bigger than this deer I shot with my rifle). It's not everyone's cup of tee as you say but it's a great time for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Speaking of shows, running through the channels this morning I came across the Crush. Arguably the worst hunting program I've seen, horrible. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

riceride565 said:


> Honestly, as the OP of the story I think your referring to about 10 posts back where I shot the deer at 100yds, I can say you are right, not much skill involved with a 100 yard scoped rifle shot. The skill is in getting yourself into the right position in 6000 acres to double up on opening day.
> For me, gun season is a really nice break from archery hunting, my standards change and I am typically hunting different woods. Archery is very much a solo pursuit for me so it's nice to hunt with a friend in gun season and experience some of the social aspects of a great hunt. I become more interested in just having a general good time and filling a tag than the antlers or the age (I passed a ton of "legal" buck in archery, many bigger than this deer I shot with my rifle). It's not everyone's cup of tee as you say but it's a great time for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sir i was not referring to you not even sure I read your post , and if its a gun related post I will not read it .


----------



## pope125

riceride565 said:


> Honestly, as the OP of the story I think your referring to about 10 posts back where I shot the deer at 100yds, I can say you are right, not much skill involved with a 100 yard scoped rifle shot. The skill is in getting yourself into the right position in 6000 acres to double up on opening day.
> For me, gun season is a really nice break from archery hunting, my standards change and I am typically hunting different woods. Archery is very much a solo pursuit for me so it's nice to hunt with a friend in gun season and experience some of the social aspects of a great hunt. I become more interested in just having a general good time and filling a tag than the antlers or the age (I passed a ton of "legal" buck in archery, many bigger than this deer I shot with my rifle). It's not everyone's cup of tee as you say but it's a great time for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Trust me I have nothing against it , different strokes for different folks .


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> Hundred yards, maybe not too much. Have to know how to shoot consistently and work a rifle. Just like a bow you need to practice. But for those thousand yard shots those are a lot harder than you think. The angle, wind, cartridge and even humidity in the air can affect the bullets path at that range and you need to take it all into consideration. May not be the skill you pride yourself on such as getting close to your quarry but it does take skill and a lot of it to be proficient enough to be consistently accurate at that range.


I should also state that I don't view that as hunting. Hunting to me is the act of stalking or ambushing your quarry at a close ethical distance. To me that is just live target practice, but I wont take away the skill needed to do it consistently at those long ranges.


----------



## yetihunter1

Mathias said:


> Speaking of shows, running through the channels this morning I came across the Crush. Arguably the worst hunting program I've seen, horrible.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Never seen it. I reserve the limited time I give to hunting tv to Meateater, Solohunter, Midwest Whitetails and Heartland bowhunter. That is also because we got rid of cable and those are the only ones I can find......


----------



## nick060200

pope125 said:


> Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


as a former Marine sniper i can tell you that there is definitely skill in shooting anything at 1000yds. dont kid yourself and think you can do it on a whim. you cant.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Matt Musto said:


> I'm going in blind to a 7500 acre SGL 35. I have been looking at topo maps and aerial photos and plotting distances to features I want to check on the ground. Anyone have any advice for this piece of public land, Mathias?


Matt wish you the best of luck up there! I have looked at maps of SGL35 and to the west at 219 but have not set foot on them, my Uncle has some land in 3C but is generally less than optimal habitat and doesn't always hold deer and turkey well so I've though about using his place as a home base and venturing to public tracts but in the last two seasons I've only made it there for a few single day hunts. I'd love to hear your thoughts in a PM about the general habitat and how much game you think the land holds. I should use a day or two of turkey season to cover ground and get a feel for the game lands some spring.


----------



## pope125

nick060200 said:


> as a former Marine sniper i can tell you that there is definitely skill in shooting anything at 1000yds. dont kid yourself and think you can do it on a whim. you cant.


Might be skill involved , but IMO would not consider it hunting .


----------



## TauntoHawk

riceride565 said:


> Warning Gun Post! Figured it was ok since I've been hunting hard all year in archery and posting updates on here. Headed to 2C (Somerset county - Laurel Highlands) for Monday and Tuesday. We have a spot about 2.5 miles in, well away from 95% of the hunters, in a great laurel thicket. My buddy on the right shot the bigger one (128 6/8) right at first light, 30yds, we got him out of there mid day and I was back on stand by 2:30.
> Shot mine at 4:45, 100 yds (through a tiny opening - easily the longest shot possible in the thick stuff we were in, most shots would be 50 and under).
> His was a nice 10 (counting the split brow) with really nice mass, big mountain buck. Mine was a decent 8 with a little kicker at the base of the left antler (104 5/8). Great opening day for us. Long drags back to the take out point. I wanted to pack him out but my buddy convinced me that the double up photo was worth the effort and he helped with the drag (we got out of the woods at 8pm Monday night). He was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice deer, great pic. Double up with a good buddy on public with long drags is an awesome memory neither will soon forget. I love hunting with all weapons in there seasons


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


That's a legitimate question and if you're basing it off of hunting shows,I could see your point.I would say there's little skill involved with shooting a deer at 100 yards with a rifle from a blind or shooting house with a good solid rest.That's not my cup of tea either and I've never used a rest and never sat in a blind or shooting house.I will say this and I've watched it dozens of times.Very few hunters are capable of hitting the vitals of a deer three out of five times with a rifle,offhand at 100 yards.That's why you hear so many shots on the first day compared to how many deer are killed.For the average hunter,a 30 yard shot with a bow is much easier than a 100 yard offhand shot with a rifle.Now those long range shooters are a different story.That's more about proper calculation than actual skill.Again,not my cup of tea either but to each his own.We hunt strictly in timber and making a good shot is usually not all that easy.We don't take running shots but the deer are usually moving so you have to wait for them to stop in a spot where you can get a clean shot.You have to think and shoot pretty fast or you'll miss most opportunities.We put as much time into preparing for rifle season as we do archery season.I have a rifle range and an archery range at my house.My son will literally shoot 2-3k rounds of rimfire offhand at spinner target throughout the year.He hunts deer with a Kimber Montanna in .308 so I bought him another Kimber Montanna in .223 just to practice with.I adjusted both triggers exactly the same and use the same scope on both rifles.Every winter I'll load him 500 rounds and he'll shoot all of them offhand or with his elbows resting on his knees.Shooting is fun


----------



## dougell

riceride565 said:


> Honestly, as the OP of the story I think your referring to about 10 posts back where I shot the deer at 100yds, I can say you are right, not much skill involved with a 100 yard scoped rifle shot. The skill is in getting yourself into the right position in 6000 acres to double up on opening day.
> For me, gun season is a really nice break from archery hunting, my standards change and I am typically hunting different woods. Archery is very much a solo pursuit for me so it's nice to hunt with a friend in gun season and experience some of the social aspects of a great hunt. I become more interested in just having a general good time and filling a tag than the antlers or the age (I passed a ton of "legal" buck in archery, many bigger than this deer I shot with my rifle). It's not everyone's cup of tee as you say but it's a great time for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bucks and that was a good summary.Rifle season to me is more about stretching my legs and helping other people get deer.Very rarely do I head out alone with a rifle any more.Most of my time is spent trying to put deer in front of my son and a few of my friends.A ton of planning goes into it and it's a good feeling when those plans come together.I personally love doing slow one man drives.I get a huge adrenaline rush from the anticipation of hearing a shot ring out from my kid or buddy.


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Was wondering any skill involved in shooting a deer with a gun or slug at 100 yards ???? I see these hunting shows where guys are shooting this custom guns with scopes with all these dials and are shooting animals on the next mountain at 1,000+ yds . Tell me where the challenge is in that? These animals are not even being stalked for the shot . I would shot a 120' buck before someone handed me a gun and said shoot that 220' at 250 yards , not my cup of tea.


All you do is "needle" people on this site. 
And you do it well..

Seems like you want everyone to praise you as the ultimate bowhunter with no equal? There is always someone better and thats OK...
I have been bowhunting for 30 plus years and I am still learning and making mistakes. 
If someone enjoys gun hunting then so be it... All gun hunters aren't slobs. 

Here is what your post translates into:
I don't gun hunt so I am gonna pose a question on here so people think I am the greatest bowhunter of all time and make their accomplishments look minuscule. In the process Ill piss a few of them off and argue on the internet about how awesome I am and If you don't agree with me you're wrong. 

I'm trying hard to keep this thread going in the right direction... However...If you can't handle seeing someone else shooting a deer then an internet forum is the wrong place for you. 

Enjoy your accomplishments, let others enjoy theirs. Not saying you gotta give a gun hunter an "Atta Boy!"
I don't know you, you may be a very nice guy, but your posts seem to show otherwise.
But you don't have to ask a question with a hidden agenda.
Hunting and talking about hunting should be enjoyable, not a contest. We are all here because we have the same passion.


----------



## Casper053

Without gun hunting, I would have never been introduced to hunting in general. Therefore, I would have never become an archer..... Food for thought.


----------



## tyepsu

*3A Bradford County Buck*

I had an eventful opener of the gun season. I got this buck at 7:40 AM in 3A in Bradford County, less than a mile from the Tioga County line.


----------



## vonfoust

primal-bow said:


> that would be kinda cool.
> i only meant one person from AT face to face and he was a great help to me and my son hunting public land last.
> 
> thanks VONFOUST


Welcome, wish I had the time to get together again this year. How's your season going?


----------



## jacobh

Congrats was he below u when u shot?


----------



## fap1800

Anyone here hunt speed goats with a rifle? If you have then you absolutely know it's hunting. Getting within shooting range, which is under 400 yards for me, preferably 300 with the gusty winds of eastern WY, is not easy especially given the terrain that antelope inhabit. Goats will spot you at 1000 yards if you're not on your game. They have exceptional vision that's been honed over thousands of years while trying to stay alive from predators like the American cheetah. You just don't walk up, point and shoot. On the flip side guys who typically bowhunt antelope will do so in a blind over water. I'd argue that's quite a bit easier than picking up the rifle and spot and stalking. 

Lots of scenarios with a rifle that are just as challenging. My uncle just returned from CO hunting elk with my dad during the 3rd rifle season. Shot a nice 5x5 offhand at 180 yards over thick oak brush. Not an easy shot whatsoever. I'd gladly take a 40 yard or less shot with a bow. 

All that being said, I do find hunting with a bow more enjoyable because of the intimacy and I get why many opt not to use a rifle for that very reason. I'd much rather kill a bull elk with a bow versus a rifle. Calling in a screaming bull during the rut is a completely different ballgame than spot and stalking a bull with a rifle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Scotty C said:


> All you do is "needle" people on this site.
> And you do it well..
> 
> Seems like you want everyone to praise you as the ultimate bowhunter with no equal? There is always someone better and thats OK...
> I have been bowhunting for 30 plus years and I am still learning and making mistakes.
> If someone enjoys gun hunting then so be it... All gun hunters aren't slobs.
> 
> Here is what your post translates into:
> I don't gun hunt so I am gonna pose a question on here so people think I am the greatest bowhunter of all time and make their accomplishments look minuscule. In the process Ill piss a few of them off and argue on the internet about how awesome I am and If you don't agree with me you're wrong.
> 
> I'm trying hard to keep this thread going in the right direction... However...If you can't handle seeing someone else shooting a deer then an internet forum is the wrong place for you.
> 
> Enjoy your accomplishments, let others enjoy theirs. Not saying you gotta give a gun hunter an "Atta Boy!"
> I don't know you, you may be a very nice guy, but your posts seem to show otherwise.
> But you don't have to ask a question with a hidden agenda.
> Hunting and talking about hunting should be enjoyable, not a contest. We are all here because we have the same passion.


Whatever , really I don't care what you say. Problem with this site you can't voice you opinion . And soon as I say something someone like you don't like there is a problem . Dude, really I killed a great deer on Monday did I post a picture ???? Also where did I say anything bad about a gun hunter on this thread ????? Unreal !!! Read into what you want ....


----------



## dougell

Good point about gun season getting people into hunting.Archery can be boring for some.


----------



## pope125

Jeses christ i am sorry i ask a question !!!! I said I'm not a ****ing gun hunter and I don't care who does . I trying to talk about something I know nothing about any it gets turned around like I'm the bad guy . I ****ING BASHED KNOW ONE THAT GUN HUNTS .


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Might be skill involved , but IMO would not consider it hunting .


It's not up for debate whether or not long range marksmanship requires skill. You don't have to consider it hunting and you don't have to publicly judge, condemn or dismiss the accomplishments of those who choose to hunt that way. You don't get a vote on others' preferences. If you notice most of the hunting where shots are taken at those ranges, they're hunting on mountains above the tree line where spot and stalk simply isn't feasible. You don't see people elk hunt that terrain with a bow for a reason. There is a complete game changing aspect to hunting/hiking/shooting at 10,000' or higher. Most people aren't in good enough physical condition to get to that elevation, let alone move around the mountains all day and possess the skill to make that shot and pack the animal out.


----------



## pope125

Have a good day guys , sorry I got some guys panties in a wad about guns on and ARCHERY THREAD .


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Jeses christ i am sorry i ask a question !!!! I said I'm not a ****ing gun hunter and I don't care who does . I trying to talk about something I know nothing about any it gets turned around like I'm the bad guy . I ****ING BASHED KNOW ONE .


It's not the question. It's what we talked about Saturday - the delivery and seemingly purposeful intent to instigate or antagonize everyone who doesn't hunt exactly in the manner you prescribe as best. Notice the post above about needling everyone. Different words but same content as we discussed via PM. You probably have a ton to contribute here from your experience, but you seem more interested in pissing off everyone than helping anyone.


----------



## dougell

I bow hunted elk one time at the timberline.I thought I was in good shape but was quickly humbled.I would need a couple weeks to get acclimated to it.If you want a real challenge,pick up a flintlock or a recurve.


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Jeses christ i am sorry i ask a question !!!! I said I'm not a ****ing gun hunter and I don't care who does . I trying to talk about something I know nothing about any it gets turned around like I'm the bad guy . I ****ING BASHED KNOW ONE THAT GUN HUNTS .


Deep Breath.....most of the responses here to your comment were calm and informative and giving you different perspectives on how other people view rifle hunting. Its a gateway to a hunting lifestyle and archery (as it was for me and others), its a form of hunting that is more companionable than archery with its hunting camp feel and while some of us might not consider it hunting per say long distance hunting does require skill and an analytical mind. So a lot of people gave you information on something you know nothing about (your own words). 

The only reason you got the one response where you were targeted was because of responses like this. Just ignore the pointed comments, read the thought out responses, stay off the caps lock and enjoy a conversation with your fellow hunters.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I bow hunted elk one time at the timberline.I thought I was in good shape but was quickly humbled.I would need a couple weeks to get acclimated to it.If you want a real challenge,pick up a flintlock or a recurve.


Never bowhunted elk (other than my dreams) but I have hiked some prime elk hunting territory in Crested Butte in Gunnison Valley. Saw some and got up to around 10000 ft. I will agree that hike, 10 miles on Oh Be Joyful trail, was a butt kicker. Also caught some native brookies at 9500ft up there on a small mountain stream.....I miss that place.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Casper053 said:


> Without gun hunting, I would have never been introduced to hunting in general. Therefore, I would have never become an archer..... Food for thought.


Same for me ...12 years old with a bolt action open sighted 30.30....didn't get my first bow until 9 years later. Without that .30.30, likely would have never become a bowhunter.


----------



## Scotty C

jtkratzer said:


> It's not the question. It's what we talked about Saturday - the delivery and seemingly purposeful intent to instigate or antagonize everyone who doesn't hunt exactly in the manner you prescribe as best. Notice the post above about needling everyone. Different words but same content as we discussed via PM. You probably have a ton to contribute here from your experience, but you seem more interested in pissing off everyone than helping anyone.


Well said. it wasn't a sincere question. The delivery and intent were antagonist. 

A 100 yard freehand shot with a rifle is probably harder than a 30 yard shot with the bow, especially todays bows.


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Jeses christ i am sorry i ask a question !!!! I said I'm not a ****ing gun hunter and I don't care who does . I trying to talk about something I know nothing about any it gets turned around like I'm the bad guy . I ****ING BASHED KNOW ONE THAT GUN HUNTS .


Take a deep breath man!! I's all good.
People do different things. 
Traditional archers probably wonder if it takes any skill to shoot a compound, with 90% let off, lights on our sights and arrows that don't drop out to 35 yards.


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Have a good day guys , sorry I got some guys panties in a wad about guns on and ARCHERY THREAD .


No patties twisted here. You stated an opinion and I countered with a scenario that argues that using a rifle is indeed hunting. I'd be interested in having a discussion if we can keep it civil. 

My experience hunting deer here in SE PA doesn't require much skill IMO. Keep in mind I hunt small properties so hanging a few stands isn't really rocket science. I sit and wait and hope that a nice deer shows. Pay attention to wind and scent control and my chances increase. Patience is also needed, but again, I don't think that requires much skill. Executing the shot requires practice, but since most shots are under 30, it's not really demanding. Lots of guys can punch a pie plate to 30 just like lots of guys can punch the same plate at 100 with a slug gun. Depending on the stand location, the slug gun simply expands your range. Again, this is small parcel hunting here in 5C and 5D. 

Ask me which I prefer and it's hands down archery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Never bowhunted elk (other than my dreams) but I have hiked some prime elk hunting territory in Crested Butte in Gunnison Valley. Saw some and got up to around 10000 ft. I will agree that hike, 10 miles on Oh Be Joyful trail, was a butt kicker. Also caught some native brookies at 9500ft up there on a small mountain stream.....I miss that place.


You ever get a chance to hunt elk with a bow and I can guarantee you'll be hooked. It's a blast. Just need a few points for WY or CO to get a good hunt and one 800lb bull ripping a bugle a few yards away. Don't even have to kill one to get addicted. I took the bait and haven't looked back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Have a good day guys , sorry I got some guys panties in a wad about guns on and ARCHERY THREAD .


you asked a question about guns.....


----------



## Billy H

nick060200 said:


> as a former Marine sniper i can tell you that there is definitely skill in shooting anything at 1000yds. dont kid yourself and think you can do it on a whim. you cant.


What was your MOS and what role did you fill on your team.


----------



## dougell

I don't care for crossbows,blinds,shooting houses or small kill plots.I recognize all of them as legitimate hunting options but would get nothing of the experience if I used them.To each there own.Regardless of how you do them,it's better than sitting on the couch or letting your kids waste their day away on an x-box.


----------



## riceride565

tyepsu said:


> I had an eventful opener of the gun season. I got this buck at 7:40 AM in 3A in Bradford County, less than a mile from the Tioga County line.


Great Buck Man! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Live4hunting

A hunter is a hunter. Yes I have my opinion, but it comes down to law and ethics. We assume that people follow the law, my big concern is ethics for the weapon or scenario. The game fuzz monitors the law but ethics can not be controlled. I like to have as much control in my shot as possible, having a reasonable assurance that I will make a clean kill and recover. There are those that think I will wing it if I get it great if not nothing to loose.

But in this state we have antler restrictions, its hard to count points if the deer is moving or in cover. this is legal and ethical but many shoot first and count later.. or that volley you hear as the deer runs down a valley, just because some fool shot at it doesn't mean its legal or the same deer that the other nimrods are shooting at. and people want to introduce semis why to encourage or make poor choices easier. what ever happened to see suspected target, identify and confirm target, pick shot location and squeeze trigger and make first shot count. lets add semis with large mags so we can eliminate the first 6 steps of common sense.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> You ever get a chance to hunt elk with a bow and I can guarantee you'll be hooked. It's a blast. Just need a few points for WY or CO to get a good hunt and one 800lb bull ripping a bugle a few yards away. Don't even have to kill one to get addicted. I took the bait and haven't looked back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another option for you and the "big woods" is a ML. I bought one just for my CO hunt this year with the clear intentions of selling it when I got home, but I decided I'm gonna set it up for PA and get a couple more DMAP tags. The weather is still pretty good then and you can have a whole mountain to yourself.


----------



## TauntoHawk

seriously why? why start these stupid fights with blanket "questions" or close minded opinions when you know flat out that it WILL rub people the wrong way. You can stand behind the "I speak the truth" or "i'm just giving my honest opinion", cool but I don't go to McDonalds to tell people they are fat and make poor dietary choices even if its the truth or that's my honest opinion. Sometimes things don't need to be said, a 4th grader gets that but apparently some hunters missed that manners lesson .

All I can say is you're missing out, you're missing out on the point of hunting if all you think there is to hunting is one particular way, with a single style weapon, for only one particular animal species and a specified gender.. That's great if you want to pour all your passion and desire into a single bucket and find it hard to understand anything else. BUT understand that very specific set of circumstances that it takes to get your blood pumping, isn't the true and narrow way, that there are a plethora of other avenues that are no more righteous or wrong that others can so choose. 

what aspect of easy/hard is important only to the hunter. is an easy walk to a pre set treestand and shooting a giant you've chased for 5 years with a bow different than summit a mountain ridgelines for days in adverse conditions eating dehydrated food to make an easy shot with a custom rifle on an animal you've never laid eyes on to be followed by hours of heavy meat pack. Does not matter one bit which one excites you more just don't you dare Judge the other man

I want to experience everything hunting has to offer and revel in the uniqueness of each experience and pursuit..


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> seriously why? why start these stupid fights with blanket "questions" or close minded opinions when you know flat out that it WILL rub people the wrong way. You can stand behind the "I speak the truth" or "i'm just giving my honest opinion", cool but I don't go to McDonalds to tell people they are fat and make poor dietary choices even if its the truth or that's my honest opinion. Sometimes things don't need to be said, a 4th grader gets that but apparently some hunters missed that manners lesson .
> 
> All I can say is you're missing out, you're missing out on the point of hunting if all you think there is to hunting is one particular way, with a single style weapon, for only one particular animal species and a specified gender.. That's great if you want to pour all your passion and desire into a single bucket and find it hard to understand anything else. BUT understand that very specific set of circumstances that it takes to get your blood pumping, isn't the true and narrow way, that there are a plethora of other avenues that are no more righteous or wrong that others can so choose.
> 
> what aspect of easy/hard is important only to the hunter. is an easy walk to a pre set treestand and shooting a giant you've chased for 5 years with a bow different than summit a mountain ridgelines for days in adverse conditions eating dehydrated food to make an easy shot with a custom rifle on an animal you've never laid eyes on to be followed by hours of heavy meat pack. Does not matter one bit which one excites you more just don't you dare Judge the other man
> 
> I want to experience everything hunting has to offer and revel in the uniqueness of each experience and pursuit..


Taunto dropping the mic!


----------



## jlh42581

I'm checking out on this one. My offer still stands for next summer. Message me if you're in. 

Good luck to those still trying to fill tags. Lots of big ones still out there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

So anyone else wait till the first weekend to start the trip up to rifle camp? Im heading up to the Muncy area come Friday night. Will be packing both my bow and gun. I prefer to take it with my bow and focus on that for my morning and evening hunts but always keep the rifle handy incase one pops out just out of range and I really want it. Also, the gun is a better alternative when the guys I go with want to do a mid day drive. Hoping to still pull out my first bow buck, but will be hard to resist if a bruiser steps out at 100yds.


----------



## Hindy30

tyepsu said:


> I had an eventful opener of the gun season. I got this buck at 7:40 AM in 3A in Bradford County, less than a mile from the Tioga County line.


Nice, congrats on the buck.


----------



## vonfoust

Bow, gun, ML, handgun, shotgun for pheasants or grouse, rabbit, coyote, goose and duck, groundhogs, woodcock, and added elk this year! etc. They all offer different experiences and different challenges. As long as someone isn't telling me how I should be having fun it's all good. I would take any one of them over sitting here in an office reading and posting on AT.


----------



## fap1800

Elk is always on the mind. Even here.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Not trying to get involved in the drama, but I think that at 40 yards most people have a better chance of success with a modern compound than with a flintlock. Or maybe that is just me? You have to keep the powder dry, make sure the flint is chipping properly, make sure the spark has a clear path, hold on target through the hang fire, etc. The skill of the hunt is no different than archery, at least for me as I consider my effective range with a flintlock to be shorter than with my compound. I've killed at 50yds with my compound, but never that far with my flinty. Some day I'll (hopefully) get a donkey face doe with one of my vintage recurves but until then I'll think most fondly of my successful flintlock hunts. And, I've never killed a buck with a flintlock. And none of you should care about any of that beyond a friendly conversation because you should be in the woods doing something legal which makes YOU smile.


----------



## bowtech8401

TauntoHawk said:


> seriously why? why start these stupid fights with blanket "questions" or close minded opinions when you know flat out that it WILL rub people the wrong way. You can stand behind the "I speak the truth" or "i'm just giving my honest opinion", cool but I don't go to McDonalds to tell people they are fat and make poor dietary choices even if its the truth or that's my honest opinion. Sometimes things don't need to be said, a 4th grader gets that but apparently some hunters missed that manners lesson .
> 
> All I can say is you're missing out, you're missing out on the point of hunting if all you think there is to hunting is one particular way, with a single style weapon, for only one particular animal species and a specified gender.. That's great if you want to pour all your passion and desire into a single bucket and find it hard to understand anything else. BUT understand that very specific set of circumstances that it takes to get your blood pumping, isn't the true and narrow way, that there are a plethora of other avenues that are no more righteous or wrong that others can so choose.
> 
> what aspect of easy/hard is important only to the hunter. is an easy walk to a pre set treestand and shooting a giant you've chased for 5 years with a bow different than summit a mountain ridgelines for days in adverse conditions eating dehydrated food to make an easy shot with a custom rifle on an animal you've never laid eyes on to be followed by hours of heavy meat pack. Does not matter one bit which one excites you more just don't you dare Judge the other man
> 
> I want to experience everything hunting has to offer and revel in the uniqueness of each experience and pursuit..


Very well said!


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> Elk is always on the mind. Even here.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Elk hopefully will be happening soon. We are finishing off my wifes school loans and then I am free to chase Elk and Moose....so she says....I think im gonna need to hit the stair master....or get back in the wrestling room to get in shape for it haha.


----------



## KMiha

Nice bucks guys. I'll be getting out tomorrow for the first time this gun season.


----------



## fap1800

yetihunter1 said:


> Elk hopefully will be happening soon. We are finishing off my wifes school loans and then I am free to chase Elk and Moose....so she says....I think im gonna need to hit the stair master....or get back in the wrestling room to get in shape for it haha.


When the time comes, hit me up and I'll fill you in on what I know. If you think it's a few years out still then I'd suggest getting a bonus point in WY each year. It costs $50 for a point and there is no license fee and you don't have to pony up money for the tag only to be reimbursed a few months later like in CO. You get a couple points in WY and you can draw yourself a decent type 9 tag, which is archery only, or a general tag that allows you to hunt some units with a bow in mid September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Was finally able to finish up my Euro this past weekend.


----------



## yetihunter1

fap1800 said:


> When the time comes, hit me up and I'll fill you in on what I know. If you think it's a few years out still then I'd suggest getting a bonus point in WY each year. It costs $50 for a point and there is no license fee and you don't have to pony up money for the tag only to be reimbursed a few months later like in CO. You get a couple points in WY and you can draw yourself a decent type 9 tag, which is archery only, or a general tag that allows you to hunt some units with a bow in mid September.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the help...will definitely let you know when I start to plan for it.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Not trying to get involved in the drama, but I think that at 40 yards most people have a better chance of success with a modern compound than with a flintlock. Or maybe that is just me? You have to keep the powder dry, make sure the flint is chipping properly, make sure the spark has a clear path, hold on target through the hang fire, etc. The skill of the hunt is no different than archery, at least for me as I consider my effective range with a flintlock to be shorter than with my compound. I've killed at 50yds with my compound, but never that far with my flinty. Some day I'll (hopefully) get a donkey face doe with one of my vintage recurves but until then I'll think most fondly of my successful flintlock hunts. And, I've never killed a buck with a flintlock. And none of you should care about any of that beyond a friendly conversation because you should be in the woods doing something legal which makes YOU smile.


I absolutely agree.


----------



## nicko

I would say a bow can be shot more accurately at 100 yards that a rifle can be shot offhand at 100 yards. If the gun has a solid rest, then it's another matter entirely. But try to shoot a rifle offhand and watch how much those crosshairs bounce and float.


----------



## jacobh

So why all the hate on xbows??


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> I would say a bow can be shot more accurately at 100 yards that a rifle can be shot offhand at 100 yards. If the gun has a solid rest, then it's another matter entirely. But try to shoot a rifle offhand and watch how much those crosshairs bounce and float.


Are you serious??? Id put money down on an offhand 100 yard group with a rifle vs just about anyone I can think of with a bow at 100, even with myself shooting both lol


----------



## Hindy30

nicko said:


> I would say a bow can be shot more accurately at 100 yards that a rifle can be shot offhand at 100 yards. If the gun has a solid rest, then it's another matter entirely. But try to shoot a rifle offhand and watch how much those crosshairs bounce and float.


Depends on the person probably, including level of training and practice. With a proper sling, a shooter rifle, and 2 hours with the right teacher then most people can be pretty solid off hand. Most people don't know the two correct ways to use a rifle sling for steady shooting. I'd also bet that most people on here practice with their bows a whole lot more than their rifles.


----------



## Hindy30

River420Bottom said:


> Are you serious??? Id put money down on an offhand 100 yard group with a rifle vs just about anyone I can think of with a bow at 100, even with myself shooting both lol


Can I shoot the archery group first so I know how bad I have to yank the rifle trigger?


----------



## yetihunter1

River420Bottom said:


> Are you serious??? Id put money down on an offhand 100 yard group with a rifle vs just about anyone I can think of with a bow at 100, even with myself shooting both lol


now we have our first event at the AT PA thread get together!!!!


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> Are you serious??? Id put money down on an offhand 100 yard group with a rifle vs just about anyone I can think of with a bow at 100, even with myself shooting both lol


Yeah, I am. With the right sight pin set for 100 yards, I think a bow can be more accurate at 100 yards than somebody who picks up a rifle and tries offhand shooting. Without a side rest, tree, or anything to steady the gun, it floats when aimed offhand, sometimes a lot. A bow at full draw has the benefit of tension on both arms to steady things. Now with enough practice and technique, my theory may go out the window.


----------



## KMiha

River420Bottom said:


> Are you serious??? Id put money down on an offhand 100 yard group with a rifle vs just about anyone I can think of with a bow at 100, even with myself shooting both lol


Dude, don't you know everyone on AT shoots soda can size groups at 100 yards with their bow??


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> So why all the hate on xbows??


No hate here.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yeah, I am. With the right sight pin set for 100 yards, I think a bow can be more accurate at 100 yards than somebody who picks up a rifle and tries offhand shooting. Without a side rest, tree, or anything to steady the gun, it floats when aimed offhand, sometimes a lot. A bow at full draw has the benefit of tension on both arms to steady things. Now with enough practice and technique, my theory may go out the window.


I would put my money on Levi Morgan , saw him at a shoot this past summer the man is and amazing shot .


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> I would put my money on Levi Morgan , saw him at a shoot this past summer the man is and amazing shot .


Probably awesome to watch. I dvr'd the olympic archery events this year. Ridiculous how good they are with a recurve. Maybe Nick is right!


----------



## pope125

Hindy30 said:


> Probably awesome to watch. I dvr'd the olympic archery events this year. Ridiculous how good they are with a recurve. Maybe Nick is right!


He lives in Pa , I talked to him last year about doing a shooting school .


----------



## primal-bow

vonfoust said:


> Welcome, wish I had the time to get together again this year. How's your season going?


lol i never even bought tags this year. i got laid off for 6 month and when i returned to work it's....nutz!!!!!!


----------



## 138104

Great to see guys getting it done during rifle season. Good luck the rest of the season. I am saving my doe tag for my son in hopes he fills it. He will be away this weekend, so only have the last Saturday to get him on one. I don't think he'll leave the stand again after what happened Monday!


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Great to see guys getting it done during rifle season. Good luck the rest of the season. I am saving my doe tag for my son in hopes he fills it. He will be away this weekend, so only have the last Saturday to get him on one. I don't think he'll leave the stand again after what happened Monday!


The best lessons hurt the most.


----------



## Mathias

So I'm a bachelor for a couple of nights. So I did what I typically do when she's away, I went to a bow shop.

I had the opportunity to shoot the new Bowtech Reign. They had both the 6" in 60# and the 7" in 70. I shot the 60 @29", right at 60#. Very nice bow. You feel the weight immediately, but the draw is super smooth without a large dump at the end of the draw. Shot only with a containment rest the bow was vibration free and exhibited little movement. The Kryptek Altitude is pretty sweet too, reminds me of the one Elite finishes. A contender for sure.

I revisited the Prime Centergy, a bow I had shot at LAS and was disappointed. This was a 55-65# bow. Three turns out and it was still 65#, proof that they do run heavy and confirming my thoughts that the one I had shot previously was heavy.
Tonight at 58# it was a joy to shoot. avery smooth draw, typical Prime rock solid wall and a very stable bow in hand. I love their grip. A definate contender as well.

Now all I have to do is wait on Elite's offering.
Just my thoughts, for what they are worth.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> Yeah, I am. With the right sight pin set for 100 yards, I think a bow can be more accurate at 100 yards than somebody who picks up a rifle and tries offhand shooting. Without a side rest, tree, or anything to steady the gun, it floats when aimed offhand, sometimes a lot. A bow at full draw has the benefit of tension on both arms to steady things. Now with enough practice and technique, my theory may go out the window.


Maybe Levi Morgan vs one of our PAs finest out there with his open sight thirty thirty, that's about it. Id love to be the one with the rifle after you shot your 100 yard "group" with a bow, target sight/setup it wouldnt matter


----------



## 138104

Mathias said:


> So I'm a bachelor for a couple of nights. So I did what I typically do when she's away, I went to a bow shop.
> 
> I had the opportunity to shoot the new Bowtech Reign. They had both the 6" in 60# and the 7" in 70. I shot the 60 @29", right at 60#. Very nice bow. You feel the weight immediately, but the draw is super smooth without a large dump at the end of the draw. Shot only with a containment rest the bow was vibration free and exhibited little movement. The Kryptek Altitude is pretty sweet too, reminds me of the one Elite finishes. A contender for sure.
> 
> I revisited the Prime Centergy, a bow I had shot at LAS and was disappointed. This was a 55-65# bow. Three turns out and it was still 65#, proof that they do run heavy and confirming my thoughts that the one I had shot previously was heavy.
> Tonight at 58# it was a joy to shoot. avery smooth draw, typical Prime rock solid wall and a very stable bow in hand. I love their grip. A definate contender as well.
> 
> Now all I have to do is wait on Elite's offering.
> Just my thoughts, for what they are worth.


Thanks for the review. Does the Bowtech have different limbs this year or do they appear the same as in the past?


----------



## Mathias

I've read that they are now made in house. I look forward to trying a 60# Reign 7. I betcha it's a fun bow to shoot.
Windy here today, wanted to sit with my bow for a doe....maybe this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

No hunting for me for a while. I have to practice for my shoot-off with riverbottom.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> No hunting for me for a while. I have to practice for my shoot-off with riverbottom.


I'll host it...lol!


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I would put my money on Levi Morgan , saw him at a shoot this past summer the man is and amazing shot .


I'd put mine on Reo Wilde as well. I watched some youtube videos of him competing at 50 yards. I have no doubt at 100 that guy would probably be money.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> I've read that they are now made in house. I look forward to trying a 60# Reign 7. I betcha it's a fun bow to shoot.
> Windy here today, wanted to sit with my bow for a doe....maybe this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That camo in the picture you posted sure does look sweet. They always intrigued me, but man, I know the limb problems aren't as wide spread as they seem on here, but I still venture to guess there's still a reason we see more on here than other bows. If there aren't any reports for a few months I may think about it. 

My next bow will be a target bow. I went and shot the new Hoyt Prevail, Elite 39, and PSE Beast. I liked the PSE the best, the Elite was a close second, and the Hoyt last. I own a Nitrum, but man, that Prevail kicked like crazy. I turned and asked the guy if it was timed. He said it was, and being at LAS I assumed they would definitely have timed it.


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> I would put my money on Levi Morgan , saw him at a shoot this past summer the man is and amazing shot .


Got to meet him at a Pirates game a couple years ago. Very cool guy. My wife (non-hunter, non anything outdoorsy related) asks "Excuse me but how are you famous?" His reply "I'm just a ******* that likes to hunt ma'am." He got a picture with my kids and my wife was so embarased that you can see her in the background covering her face. My kids still laugh about it. 

That said, if you are allowed to pick one of the very best, the rifle crowd would then get to pick one of the very best as well. I mean, you don't want to be comparing Levi Morgan with a bow to some hack amateur like me. We want to get a good representation of which is easier to group at 100yds. Put one of the best rifle guys and Levi Morgan on the line and my money is on the rifle guy, every time.


----------



## River420Bottom

nicko said:


> No hunting for me for a while. I have to practice for my shoot-off with riverbottom.


Lmao love it


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Sorry but I can't help you. I'm pretty sure I ventured there when I was a diehard grouse hunter.
> My place is a pretty good distance from there.


No problem, thought I'd give it a shot. I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## Matt Musto

riceride565 said:


> Also, just in case anyone is wondering, we took photos Tuesday morn and removed the tags for the photos, they were promptly reattached. Also we are both big bow hunters and not fans of the blaze orange so we nixed that for the photos as well.
> Was nice to reach out a bit with the rifle after about 150 hrs on stand in archery this year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool deal, Congrats! What kind of rifle were you toting?


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Matt 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

riceride565 said:


> Honestly, as the OP of the story I think your referring to about 10 posts back where I shot the deer at 100yds, I can say you are right, not much skill involved with a 100 yard scoped rifle shot. The skill is in getting yourself into the right position in 6000 acres to double up on opening day.
> For me, gun season is a really nice break from archery hunting, my standards change and I am typically hunting different woods. Archery is very much a solo pursuit for me so it's nice to hunt with a friend in gun season and experience some of the social aspects of a great hunt. I become more interested in just having a general good time and filling a tag than the antlers or the age (I passed a ton of "legal" buck in archery, many bigger than this deer I shot with my rifle). It's not everyone's cup of tee as you say but it's a great time for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great answer! I feel the same way. I haven't killed a deer with a rifle in a long time. I'm looking forward to carrying my gun and shooting a buck that I may outsmart in the big woods. I love bow hunting but this year has got me re-evaluating my "stance" on hunting in general.


----------



## riceride565

Matt Musto said:


> Cool deal, Congrats! What kind of rifle were you toting?


Thanks man! I was using a Browning A-Bolt 30-06 that I have had for almost 20 years now. Love that gun, has always served me well. 
Also, I didn't mention it in the initial post, but I was standing in a treestand for the 100yard offhand shot so, based on all the archery vs rifle at 100 yards talk, I'll give myself a pat on the back for dropping him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

tyepsu said:


> I had an eventful opener of the gun season. I got this buck at 7:40 AM in 3A in Bradford County, less than a mile from the Tioga County line.


Nice Tye! Let me guess, he was in archery range ha ha. Congrats man, sweet mature buck.


----------



## tyepsu

Matt Musto said:


> Nice Tye! Let me guess, he was in archery range ha ha. Congrats man, sweet mature buck.


Thanks and I wish he had been in archery range. I shot him at about 80 yards off hand without any type of rest. That is the reason I hit him higher than I would have liked. Getting a European mount done of him. I do wonder why they switched most the WMU's to buck only for the first 5 days. All 5 of the guys hunting saw 20+ doe and I saw this buck and one that was not legal. My dad saw 2 buck (missed one at 400+ yards and couldn't get a shot at the other), my uncle's friend saw 1 buck (could not tell if it was legal) and his brother saw 1 non-legal buck. I understand deer numbers are down in some WMU's. but everyone I know that hunts 3A saw a lot of doe.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Elk is always on the mind. Even here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should be getting some sun on those milky legs :tongue:


----------



## Live4hunting

Matt Musto said:


> you should be getting some sun on those milky legs :tongue:


I agree, especially for just coming out of summer


----------



## Live4hunting

Besides second season, what does everyone do to keep sharp on the off season. My boys and myself shoot in a techno hunt league that starts in January then as soon as the weather breaks jump on the out door range waiting for the 3D season to start. Speaking of, anyone plan on going to Seven Springs Total Archery in June? Think it might be neat to arrange a meeting of AT folks on Saturday.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> you should be getting some sun on those milky legs :tongue:


Lol! My wife is the sun queen. I stick to the shade. Unfortunately I've had too many chunks of skin taken out. Seems every 6 months the dermo finds something that looks suspect. So I'm by far the palest tourist in the entire resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

tyepsu said:


> Thanks and I wish he had been in archery range. I shot him at about 80 yards off hand without any type of rest. That is the reason I hit him higher than I would have liked. Getting a European mount done of him. I do wonder why they switched most the WMU's to buck only for the first 5 days. All 5 of the guys hunting saw 20+ doe and I saw this buck and one that was not legal. My dad saw 2 buck (missed one at 400+ yards and couldn't get a shot at the other), my uncle's friend saw 1 buck (could not tell if it was legal) and his brother saw 1 non-legal buck. I understand deer numbers are down in some WMU's. but everyone I know that hunts 3A saw a lot of doe.


It's always going to be at least a partial mystery what the PGC is thinking. I think they recognize that they are either at or below their target population levels for much of the state. Apparently except for the SRA ... Although we've already all agreed that bows are more accurate than rifles, modern gun season is still where most of the killing happens.


----------



## Hindy30

vonfoust said:


> Got to meet him at a Pirates game a couple years ago. Very cool guy. My wife (non-hunter, non anything outdoorsy related) asks "Excuse me but how are you famous?" His reply "I'm just a ******* that likes to hunt ma'am." He got a picture with my kids and my wife was so embarased that you can see her in the background covering her face. My kids still laugh about it.
> 
> That said, if you are allowed to pick one of the very best, the rifle crowd would then get to pick one of the very best as well. I mean, you don't want to be comparing Levi Morgan with a bow to some hack amateur like me. We want to get a good representation of which is easier to group at 100yds. Put one of the best rifle guys and Levi Morgan on the line and my money is on the rifle guy, every time.


The people betting on the rifle might want to recruit Doug's son. It seems that he is a machine.


----------



## River420Bottom

Hindy30 said:


> The people betting on the rifle might want to recruit Doug's son. It seems that he is a machine.


Nicko. We have your competitor behind the gun..


----------



## vonfoust

Live4hunting said:


> Besides second season, what does everyone do to keep sharp on the off season. My boys and myself shoot in a techno hunt league that starts in January then as soon as the weather breaks jump on the out door range waiting for the 3D season to start. Speaking of, anyone plan on going to *Seven Springs Total Archery* in June? Think it might be neat to arrange a meeting of AT folks on Saturday.


Ive been there the last two. probably go again. I've been to 3 total 3D shoots in my life and these were 2 of them.


----------



## Hindy30

Live4hunting said:


> Besides second season, what does everyone do to keep sharp on the off season. My boys and myself shoot in a techno hunt league that starts in January then as soon as the weather breaks jump on the out door range waiting for the 3D season to start. Speaking of, anyone plan on going to Seven Springs Total Archery in June? Think it might be neat to arrange a meeting of AT folks on Saturday.


I can get a 16 yard shot in my basement, would love to have a better (and convenient) place to shoot in the winter...still searching. At least it's something.


----------



## River420Bottom

vonfoust said:


> Ive been there the last two. probably go again. I've been to 3 total 3D shoots in my life and these were 2 of them.


Never even heard of it and I'm from the region, anymore info, I think a 3D meet n shoot in our area would be cool


----------



## Live4hunting

nicko said:


> I would say a bow can be shot more accurately at 100 yards that a rifle can be shot offhand at 100 yards. If the gun has a solid rest, then it's another matter entirely. But try to shoot a rifle offhand and watch how much those crosshairs bounce and float.


not to piss in your Wheaties Nicko do you really think a bow is more accurate at a 100 than a gun. You mean to tell me your pin doesn't float on a target even far less than 100 yards. Shooting no matter what it is like any other sport its muscle memory and coordination the hand eye contact. My son has been shooting a gun competitively from age 10 through college. that sight picture is engraved in his mind. that's why I think it was so easy to pick up a bow and actively start shooting/hunting at legal weight very accurately.

That sight picture hand eye coordination is so engrained in his brain that he has no problem making off hand target shots on a range at 100 yards. This year he even took a bear at 130 yards on a dead run as it crossed an opening in laurel. Yes I agree there is a portion of luck in that shot, but without the initial skill and ability this would not happen.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> The people betting on the rifle might want to recruit Doug's son. It seems that he is a machine.


It's hard to judge anyone's skill level if you've never seen them shoot but never rule the youngsters out.Years ago,I used to shoot silhouette at the Ridgway rifle and pistol club.You shot offhand from 200 to 500 meters.I was there just practicing one day when a guy and his 13 year old daughter pulled up.She was shooting a sporter weight hunter rifle in 260 rem and proceeded to knock down every ram offhand at 500 meters.I couldn't have competed with her.The guy I was with knew them and said her younger brother was actually better.

Most of our shots are well under 100 yards but you usually have to shoot quick and almost always through a hole in the brush.He's missed a few over the years but usually when he shoots,there's meat laying there.We shoot woodchucks quite a bit in the summer and a shot under 250 yards usually results in a dead one.


----------



## dougell

tyepsu said:


> Thanks and I wish he had been in archery range. I shot him at about 80 yards off hand without any type of rest. That is the reason I hit him higher than I would have liked. Getting a European mount done of him. I do wonder why they switched most the WMU's to buck only for the first 5 days. All 5 of the guys hunting saw 20+ doe and I saw this buck and one that was not legal. My dad saw 2 buck (missed one at 400+ yards and couldn't get a shot at the other), my uncle's friend saw 1 buck (could not tell if it was legal) and his brother saw 1 non-legal buck. I understand deer numbers are down in some WMU's. but everyone I know that hunts 3A saw a lot of doe.


3A is the only WMU that the biologists agreed to raise the herd.Other than the sra's,they're just trying to stabilize the rest of the state.They know that the kill decreases by 20% when they take the one week off so they raise allocations by 20%.People are screaming about no deer all across the state so it was done to make sure people see more deer the first week.It was purely political.


----------



## riceride565

vonfoust said:


> Ive been there the last two. probably go again. I've been to 3 total 3D shoots in my life and these were 2 of them.


I've never heard of it either but just googled it and it should be awesome. I am going to try to make it up that weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> It's hard to judge anyone's skill level if you've never seen them shoot but never rule the youngsters out.Years ago,I used to shoot silhouette at the Ridgway rifle and pistol club.You shot offhand from 200 to 500 meters.I was there just practicing one day when a guy and his 13 year old daughter pulled up.She was shooting a sporter weight hunter rifle in 260 rem and proceeded to knock down every ram offhand at 500 meters.I couldn't have competed with her.The guy I was with knew them and said her younger brother was actually better.
> 
> Most of our shots are well under 100 yards but you usually have to shoot quick and almost always through a hole in the brush.He's missed a few over the years but usually when he shoots,there's meat laying there.We shoot woodchucks quite a bit in the summer and a shot under 250 yards usually results in a dead one.


I wasn't counting him out. Rifle shooting is a perishable skill and it sounds like he's putting a lot of 22lr downrange.


----------



## Live4hunting

jacobh said:


> So why all the hate on xbows??


First I will admit I not the biggest fan of a horizontal bow. But I have no real issues with the "TOOL". We know that a xbow is no more effective that a vertical bow. A 175 lbs Xbox has basically the same speed and a 60-70 lbs vertical bow. Because of the physics and geometry the x bow does not produce the kenetic energy a vertical bow has. 

My issue with the Xbows is the public perception. to many people that have not hunted archery before and gun hunt think a bow is like a gun. add to that this misperception created by TV and movies that XBows are this accurate wicked killing machine. They think these bows can shoot faster further than regular bows. Yes it is cocked and ready and not drawn, requires less physical ability and less movement. My issue is it makes it to easy for the average Ahole who has no experience in archery or dedication to practice to extend there season by thinking they can pick up this gun like bow with a scope and go out and fling arrows "no ahole they are bolts". 

I think the pa archery certification course should be a requirement and not just an option before you can get an archery stamp.

As a side note I have worked a Dicks Sporting Goods for 13 years as a second job for fun money/discounts to support the outdoor habits of myself and 3 boys. So I have talked to every ya-hoo Ahole out there and heard every possible reason or story. Just like the guy that buys a new hunting rifle on saturday or sunday before opening day and thinks and plans on hunting Monday with only a boar sight in that gun is OK. Know how many times wanted to set them "LOW and LEFT".


----------



## dougell

He puts a lot of everything down range.A few weeks ago,he shot this turkey in the head at about 40 yards with a 22mag.When we had them coming and I got behind him to call,I jokingly said,head shots only and he took me serious.Shooting is fun so everyone should do it more often.If you look close,you can see a clean hole right through the noggin.


----------



## dougell

Live4hunting said:


> First I will admit I not the biggest fan of a horizontal bow. But I have no real issues with the "TOOL". We know that a xbow is no more effective that a vertical bow. A 175 lbs Xbox has basically the same speed and a 60-70 lbs vertical bow. Because of the physics and geometry the x bow does not produce the kenetic energy a vertical bow has.
> 
> My issue with the Xbows is the public perception. to many people that have not hunted archery before and gun hunt think a bow is like a gun. add to that this misperception created by TV and movies that XBows are this accurate wicked killing machine. They think these bows can shoot faster further than regular bows. Yes it is cocked and ready and not drawn, requires less physical ability and less movement. My issue is it makes it to easy for the average Ahole who has no experience in archery or dedication to practice to extend there season by thinking they can pick up this gun like bow with a scope and go out and fling arrows "no ahole they are bolts".
> 
> I think the pa archery certification course should be a requirement and not just an option before you can get an archery stamp.
> 
> As a side note I have worked a Dicks Sporting Goods for 13 years as a second job for fun money/discounts to support the outdoor habits of myself and 3 boys. So I have talked to every ya-hoo Ahole out there and heard every possible reason or story. Just like the guy that buys a new hunting rifle on saturday or sunday before opening day and thinks and plans on hunting Monday with only a boar sight in that gun is OK. Know how many times wanted to set them "LOW and LEFT".


I bought my son a Bowtech stryker when he was 8.I've had a chance to play around with it,watched him shoot some deer with it and even killed one with it myself.I have to disagree when you say they aren't any more effective.They're way more effective to the point of being anti-climatic.I have no hate for them but to say they aren't more effective is untrue.A 425gr bolt going 380 fps has way more KE than most compounds.

I otherwise agree with your assessment.


----------



## Mathias

If any of the local pa guys are interested, I'm selling my Halon 6 at a real good price. Not listing in classifieds 🤐 if this is forbidden, please delete.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

River420Bottom;109759719 3 said:


> Never even heard of it and I'm from the region, anymore info, I think a 3D meet n shoot in our area would be cool


a link..http://totalarcherychallenge.com/

a video from youtube


----------



## Mathias

Hoping for a fat doe or coyote. Saw 2 gobbler thus far.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> Nicko. We have your competitor behind the gun..


Noooooo!! I'm seriously afraid I would lose.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Matt


----------



## nicko

Live4hunting said:


> *not to piss in your Wheaties Nicko do you really think a bow is more accurate at a 100 than a gun*. You mean to tell me your pin doesn't float on a target even far less than 100 yards. Shooting no matter what it is like any other sport its muscle memory and coordination the hand eye contact. My son has been shooting a gun competitively from age 10 through college. that sight picture is engraved in his mind. that's why I think it was so easy to pick up a bow and actively start shooting/hunting at legal weight very accurately.
> 
> That sight picture hand eye coordination is so engrained in his brain that he has no problem making off hand target shots on a range at 100 yards. This year he even took a bear at 130 yards on a dead run as it crossed an opening in laurel. Yes I agree there is a portion of luck in that shot, but without the initial skill and ability this would not happen.


I didn't say a bow is more accurate. I said I think it can be *shot* more accurately than somebody shooting a rifle off hand. Put a rifle on a lead-sled that holds a rifle in a fixed position and it will likely shoot 1-2" groups at 100 yards. But put a bow on a Hooter Shooter and watch the consistency in the shots. A bow can put an arrow in the same hole shot after shot. It's the human factor that affects changes in POI. The determining factor is the skill level of the shooter with either gun or bow.


----------



## River420Bottom

You really havent shot many rifles have you?


----------



## nicko

If you makes you feel good to keep throwing jabs, have at it. But there is a way to have a discussion without making condescending remarks.


----------



## Live4hunting

nicko said:


> I didn't say a bow is more accurate. I said I think it can be *shot* more accurately than somebody shooting a rifle off hand. Put a rifle on a lead
> 
> Really..... if you eliminate all human factors. are you telling me that a bow in a vice is going to shoot more accurately even consistently than a gun in a vice with the pull of a string on the trigger. Your crazy not to mention that the environmental change of air not to mention wind will effect the flight of that arrow over 100 yards more than that bullet. Or are we shooting in a vacuum too?
> 
> any weapon or tool is an intimate object and does nothing on its own. It capabilities are all in the hands of the operator. Im still looking for that shovel that will do the garden work on its own.


----------



## River420Bottom

Live4hunting said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say a bow is more accurate. I said I think it can be *shot* more accurately than somebody shooting a rifle off hand. Put a rifle on a lead
> 
> Really..... if you eliminate all human factors. are you telling me that a bow in a vice is going to shoot more accurately even consistently than a gun in a vice with the pull of a string on the trigger. Your crazy not to mention that the environmental change of air not to mention wind will effect the flight of that arrow over 100 yards more than that bullet. Or are we shooting in a vacuum too?
> 
> any weapon or tool is an intimate object and does nothing on its own. It capabilities are all in the hands of the operator. Im still looking for that shovel that will do the garden work on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was getting at but not typing, thank you, i guess ill keep to my short condescending remakarks instead of arguing. Either way it gets the point across, a bow is NOT more accurate than a rifle, all things being equal, regardless.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicko

Live4hunting said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say a bow is more accurate. I said I think it can be *shot* more accurately than somebody shooting a rifle off hand. Put a rifle on a lead
> 
> Really..... if you eliminate all human factors. are you telling me that a bow in a vice is going to shoot more accurately even consistently than a gun in a vice with the pull of a string on the trigger. Your crazy not to mention that the environmental change of air not to mention wind will effect the flight of that arrow over 100 yards more than that bullet. Or are we shooting in a vacuum too?
> 
> any weapon or tool is an intimate object and does nothing on its own. It capabilities are all in the hands of the operator. Im still looking for that shovel that will do the garden work on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire 20 shots in a row out of a bow in a Hooter Shooter and nothing about the bow will change over the course of those 20 shots to affect the accuracy of the bow. Nothing. Fire 20 shots in a row out of a rifle in a sled and watch the group open up as the barrel heats up with each successive shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## KylePA

Jealous Matt, goodluck!


----------



## Billy H

Good luck Matt stick a biggun

Man stay away for a day and this thread has turned into a Talley Whacker Measuring contest. 

OH, OH, OH, I know,, at the get together while Nick and live for hunting shoot 100 Yard groups. ( my money is on live,he is intimate with his rifle. Doug and Riverbottom can do a Rap Off and the members can vote which one is the ultimate hunter/outdoorsman. 

Sound good??


----------



## River420Bottom

I'm more in tune with the boxing ring being at this meet that someone mentioned earlier...


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> fire 20 shots in a row out of a bow in a hooter shooter and nothing about the bow will change over the course of those 20 shots to affect the accuracy of the bow. Nothing. * fire 20 shots in a row out of a rifle in a sled and watch the group open up as the barrel heats up with each successive shot*.


nicko has a great point!!!


----------



## Live4hunting

Im tapping, I will admit I do not know much about Hooter Shooters "besides I like wings and shots, laugh it was a joke". or the effect of repetitive shooting on a bow from one. as far as a gun it depends on how fast or frequently that gun was fired and did it have a chance to cool. every tool has its weaknesses and limits, even that garden shovel will bent on a big rock or the blade break with too much use. But Im sticking to my initial thought that guns are more effective and accurate, if not why did the Indians give up the bow and go to the 1873?


----------



## nicko

Live4hunting said:


> Im tapping, I will admit I do not know much about Hooter Shooters "besides I like wings and shots, laugh it was a joke". or the effect of repetitive shooting on a bow from one. as far as a gun it depends on how fast or frequently that gun was fired and did it have a chance to cool. every tool has its weaknesses and limits, even that garden shovel will bent on a big rock or the blade break with too much use. But Im sticking to my initial thought that guns are more effective and accurate, if not why did the Indians give up the bow and go to the 1873?


It's all good man. In the *right* hands, a gun shot off hand probably will be more accurate. But I also believe in the right hands, a bow can shoot lights out too. I'm sure we've all had some shooting sessions where we feel really good with our bow form and our minds are free and clear. And the arrows are slapping together or breaking nocks or ruining vanes when shooting at our respective max practice distances.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Good luck Matt stick a biggun
> 
> Man stay away for a day and this thread has turned into a Talley Whacker Measuring contest.
> 
> OH, OH, OH, I know,, at the get together while Nick and live for hunting shoot 100 Yard groups. ( my money is on live,he is intimate with his rifle. Doug and Riverbottom can do a Rap Off and the members can vote which one is the ultimate hunter/outdoorsman.
> 
> Sound good??


C'mon Billy!!! What about the pie eating contest and prize for the best cow in show?


----------



## Live4hunting

nicko said:


> C'mon Billy!!! What about the pie eating contest and prize for the best cow in show?


as yogi bear and boobo would say Pie did someone say pie?


----------



## Billy H

River420Bottom said:


> I'm more in tune with the boxing ring being at this meet that someone mentioned earlier...


Boxing ring?? Down here we fight bare knuckles with chains especially when its a turf war over our 10 / 20 acre plots or fighting off homeless street bums. You know us "City" guys.


----------



## dougell

I'll respond to that after I get done frying up some spam and eggs.


----------



## Hindy30

Live4hunting said:


> Im tapping, I will admit I do not know much about Hooter Shooters "besides I like wings and shots, laugh it was a joke". or the effect of repetitive shooting on a bow from one. as far as a gun it depends on how fast or frequently that gun was fired and did it have a chance to cool. every tool has its weaknesses and limits, even that garden shovel will bent on a big rock or the blade break with too much use. But Im sticking to my initial thought that guns are more effective and accurate, if not why did the Indians give up the bow and go to the 1873?


You go to Hooters for the hooters, not for the wings.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

In the truck on the way to Potter help me settle an argument....

At what age can a hunter hunt by him/herself in PA?? On stand without a parent or guardian...

I am certain I am correct, but want the PA AT contingent to support....

Thanks!


----------



## Mathias

Joe, in Potter it doesn't matter 😉


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Billy, damn you spilt my beer.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, in Potter it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No I know full well you wouldn't possibly side with my youngest brother who seems to hold that same sentiment...

See anything tonight?


----------



## jacobh

How it's 16. Younger it's within talking distance


----------



## Mathias

Saw a fawn "crying" under the Pines 60 yards away. It brought out a curious buck that I caught a glimpse of until I walked out (early/bored) he was a nice 8pt. He was watching a group of 5 does feeding above me. Saw a other decent buck on way off property. 
Good luck up there.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Under 16 it is unlawful for the guardian to be out of sight or to far to be able to physically or verbally control the junior hunter. So they can hunt alone at 16.


----------



## nicko

Safe travels Joe. We're hitting the road about 2pm tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## Mathias

Hell, they're in the bar at 15....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Saw a fawn "crying" under the Pines 60 yards away. It brought out a curious buck that I caught a glimpse of until I walked out (early/bored) he was a nice 8pt. He was watching a group of 5 does feeding above me. Saw a other decent buck on way off property.
> Good luck up there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt, looks like your buck from this year in your avatar. Did you ever get an idea about a rough score on him?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Safe travels Joe. We're hitting the road about 2pm tomorrow. Good luck.


Stay in touch when get up there...my lease is 2-minutes from West Gate...and you know where our place is off of Rooks. If you need a hand with a downed deer over there we've got some ATVs, so don't hesitate.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Stay in touch when get up there...my lease is 2-minutes from West Gate...and you know where our place is off of Rooks. If you need a hand with a downed deer over there we've got some ATVs, so don't hesitate.


Thanks Joe. Weather up there is looking good. Looking forward to some snow hopefully.


----------



## Mathias

Who's out?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Who's out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Got out last night with my daughter first time this year we did not see a deer . Grass and leaves for me today , will be out tomorrow morning keeping the trespassers out and making a presence .


----------



## Mathias

Home property Bob?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Going to check my cam tonight hoping nobody stole it!!!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Home property Bob?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Yes Matt!! Was home Monday night , and already got my deer back from the butcher I dropped off on Monday night .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like the booners are safe on this side...


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Live4hunting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire 20 shots in a row out of a bow in a Hooter Shooter and nothing about the bow will change over the course of those 20 shots to affect the accuracy of the bow. Nothing. Fire 20 shots in a row out of a rifle in a sled and watch the group open up as the barrel heats up with each successive shot.
> 
> 
> 
> We have now entered a realm where if I was drinking with my buddies, we would have to give up:darkbeer:
Click to expand...


----------



## Live4hunting

[QUOTE=12

By law, must be supervised by parent/representative or family MBR 18 years of age or older. at ages 12-13 sponsor must have ability of direct contact and control. 14-15 visual sight and verbal direction, at 16 you must be in the vicinity. I know I was on my own at 16 once I got the wheels.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like the booners are safe on this side...



Get the magic markers and shaving cream.


----------



## Live4hunting

[QUOTE=12

Guess the pack horses are out of frame, I have seen less gear at a Co. drop camp


----------



## vonfoust

Same 'problem' Monday Joe....


----------



## alancac98

My wife's first deer ever - 7 point! Shot it on the first day at 7:20 AM. Heart shot it. She hates guns, but enjoys being out in the woods.


----------



## dougell

Live4hunting said:


> 12
> Guess the pack horses are out of frame said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.I have a buddy that packs enough to stay for a week.
Click to expand...


----------



## vonfoust

alancac98 said:


> My wife's first deer ever - 7 point! Shot it on the first day at 7:20 AM. Heart shot it. She hates guns, but enjoys being out in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 5152737


That's great! Congrats!


----------



## kylehey

I saw two bucks chasing on Monday, also heard reports today of more chasing. Anyone else seeing some late rut activity?


----------



## dougell

I saw a small 6 point on Monday that was nose to the ground running all over the place.Never did see the doe he was tracking.


----------



## jacobh

I haven't see any chasing. I've seen some searching but that's it


----------



## pope125

Not sure if this is aloud , I have a Hoyt for sale pm me if interested .


----------



## Shortstroke

Anyone else notice the rural areas producing some great bucks and the southeast special regs units lacking the last few years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

Shortstroke said:


> Anyone else notice the rural areas producing some great bucks and the southeast special regs units lacking the last few years?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I've seen some more and more mature bucks in the SE regs areas over the last 8-10 years. Some giants this year in particular. I also see great deer coming from all over the state though.


----------



## Shortstroke

Matt Musto said:


> No. I've seen some more and more mature bucks in the SE regs areas over the last 8-10 years. Some giants this year in particular. I also see great deer coming from all over the state though.


Maybe it's just my immediate area. Don't get me wrong. We have seen and killed some slammers from early 2000s to 3/4 years ago but I just don't see what I should be seeing anymore. I have approximately 100 acres (5-6 conjoined parcels) to hunt bordering state game lands in bucks county. Running cameras for the past 10 years and for the last 3 years or so nothing worth picking the bow up for. Before that I would have 3-5 bucks from 120-150 inches on camera or seen in person whether spotting or hunting every year. A good friend of mine has killed 2 over 150 in the mid 2000s and also has 200 unhuntable acres bordering gamelands in another section of bucks county with the same problems I'm having. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Left 2012 right 2004










Left 2010 right 2005


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Shortstroke said:


> Maybe it's just my immediate area. Don't get me wrong. We have seen and killed some slammers from early 2000s to 3/4 years ago but I just don't see what I should be seeing anymore. I have approximately 100 acres (5-6 conjoined parcels) to hunt bordering state game lands in bucks county. Running cameras for the past 10 years and for the last 3 years or so nothing worth picking the bow up for. Before that I would have 3-5 bucks from 120-150 inches on camera or seen in person whether spotting or hunting every year. A good friend of mine has killed 2 over 150 in the mid 2000s and also has 200 unhuntable acres bordering gamelands in another section of bucks county with the same problems I'm having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That don't make to much sence , you had better deer back in 2000 than you do now with AR . IMO, I think things should of got better .


----------



## Shortstroke

pope125 said:


> That don't make to much sence , you had better deer back in 2000 than you do now with AR . IMO, I think things should of got better .


Things got better after AR. Now I'm seeing a decline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Shortstroke said:


> Things got better after AR. Now I'm seeing a decline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok !! Two great bucks!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

could it be increased hunting pressure?? I mean if all the special seasons, extended seasons and unlimited doe harvest brought more guys to hunt those gamelands and in turn they also took more bucks?

I know of a place that was somewhat over looked by the public, then the huge push for doe tag allocations started and more guys began to hunt the local public spot over driving to the old up state deer camps because they could see and shoot more deer locally. First couple of years guys shot some slammers which only brought out more guys and more pressure. Now not only has the quantity of does taken a hit but like wise has the buck quality so much i don't hunt that stretch of public more than once a year. It wasn't antler restrictions that failed that piece of timber that's for sure

Just a thought not saying its what happened to you or your observations


----------



## Buckbadger

Shortstroke said:


> Things got better after AR. Now I'm seeing a decline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has been my same expierence also, I think a lot has to do with certain areas that get more pressure than others? Most areas benifited from AR, from seeing your usual spikes and forkies, to now seeing many more 90in.-110in. bucks. In my area I now see more 90in.-110in. bucks, but see way less bucks that go 130in.+ as I use too. Now, I never saw 130in+ bucks all the time years ago, but was definitely better then, where a 130+ is a rarity in my area now. I know between me and my buddy we had are best 4 year span right around when AR was implemented, taking 5 bucks, 2-130's, 2-150's and a 170. Hunting now in my area does not even closely compare to then.
.
I think where AR works against you in heavily hunted areas is, you are now forcing Joe who would shoot a spike or fork and be happy, to kill a 8 point. In heavily hunted areas, I'd rather see that 8 point make it, than a spike or fork?


----------



## jacobh

Look back the last 3 years of the Pa threads I've been saying it since then and everyone said my spots weren't any good and I acted like it was the end of the herd in Pa. Well like I said everyone will see it if something dosent change and we'll here it is for u. Not everyone is seeing it yet but they will too unless things start to change with the laws



QUOTE=Shortstroke;1097640865]Things got better after AR. Now I'm seeing a decline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

Again high fences and ranches don't allow u to shoot the breeder bucks which are the larger ones so they breed and pass on the genes. Somewhere along the way we got the genius idea from "biologists" that we should kill the bigger bucks only and let the small grow and breed. This may be fine when u know what genes are in the herd like cattle but in a wild herd it's a game of chance. We raised cattle and we butchered the young small bull so they couldn't breed and let the big bull breed to pass on that bigger gene


QUOTE=Buckbadger;1097643353]Has been my same expierence also, I think a lot has to do with certain areas that get more pressure than others? Most areas benifited from AR, from seeing your usual spikes and forkies, to now seeing many more 90in.-110in. bucks. In my area I now see more 90in.-110in. bucks, but see way less bucks that go 130in.+ as I use too. Now, I never saw 130in+ bucks all the time years ago, but was definitely better then, where a 130+ is a rarity in my area now. I know between me and my buddy we had are best 4 year span right around when AR was implemented, taking 5 bucks, 2-130's, 2-150's and a 170. Hunting now in my area does not even closely compare to then.
.
I think where AR works against you in heavily hunted areas is, you are now forcing Joe who would shoot a spike or fork and be happy, to kill a 8 point. In heavily hunted areas, I'd rather see that 8 point make it, than a spike or fork?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Live4hunting

In my small opinion, I think the AR works, historically all you would see in Pa was spikes and forks ya you would see the occasional bigger deer but most of what was shot was small and 18 months. we implemented a AR on our family farm of 600 acres long before the state. we saw a huge change in the buck population many more smaller bucks as well bigger ones to. The small ones have the genes they just need to mature to let the genes come out. with that thought as the mature and encounter people or get missed once they become smarter and learn how to ovoid you. once a deer get to 31/2 and genes are starting to peak the deer have also learned. Keep in mind Pa is one of the most pressured states. so after making it 2 years learning what or how to avoid hunters going nocturnal under pressure they are getting bigger. The AR is great for archers but adds challenges to gun hunters. that deer has to be pretty still and in the open to count 3 up at any distance. I do not think the state has the genes to produce on a regular basis much more than 130 inch deer.


----------



## Hindy30

alancac98 said:


> My wife's first deer ever - 7 point! Shot it on the first day at 7:20 AM. Heart shot it. She hates guns, but enjoys being out in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 5152737


Awesome, congrats to her.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Live4hunting said:


> In my small opinion, I think the AR works, historically all you would see in Pa was spikes and forks ya you would see the occasional bigger deer but most of what was shot was small and 18 months. we implemented a AR on our family farm of 600 acres long before the state. we saw a huge change in the buck population many more smaller bucks as well bigger ones to. The small ones have the genes they just need to mature to let the genes come out. with that thought as the mature and encounter people or get missed once they become smarter and learn how to ovoid you. once a deer get to 31/2 and genes are starting to peak the deer have also learned. Keep in mind Pa is one of the most pressured states. so after making it 2 years learning what or how to avoid hunters going nocturnal under pressure they are getting bigger. The AR is great for archers but adds challenges to gun hunters. that deer has to be pretty still and in the open to count 3 up at any distance. I do not think the state has the genes to produce on a regular basis much more than 130 inch deer.


Your last sentence nailed it


----------



## jacobh

Not when they only allow u to kill the larger bucks


----------



## River420Bottom

If PA had the genetics I think it would have produced a 200" whitetail at least a time or two, having a state record of 175 give or take doesn't speak to loudly for our genetics, especially with the sheer amount of forested land in our state.. speaking of forest the huge forests don't have the habitat to grow a giant even though they have the room, too many factors go into producing big deer that PA just doesn't have going for it, over a million hunters might be one of them


----------



## Shortstroke

TauntoHawk said:


> could it be increased hunting pressure?? I mean if all the special seasons, extended seasons and unlimited doe harvest brought more guys to hunt those gamelands and in turn they also took more bucks?
> 
> I know of a place that was somewhat over looked by the public, then the huge push for doe tag allocations started and more guys began to hunt the local public spot over driving to the old up state deer camps because they could see and shoot more deer locally. First couple of years guys shot some slammers which only brought out more guys and more pressure. Now not only has the quantity of does taken a hit but like wise has the buck quality so much i don't hunt that stretch of public more than once a year. It wasn't antler restrictions that failed that piece of timber that's for sure
> 
> Just a thought not saying its what happened to you or your observations


Some of it is increased pressure with anyone being able to kill a deer with the crossbow legalization. Also the extended seasons are allowing more to be killed. As far as public land. I sat on private bordering gamelands 196 Monday all day with my bow. I heard one shot all day from gamelands and one on private land which I found out was a doe. Just feel like I see 1.5 and 2.5 year olds every year and they're the same size every year. We have a good amount of doe and 10 years ago would see 15-20 different buck late October through gun season. Now we see 3-4 scrapers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> If PA had the genetics I think it would have produced a 200" whitetail at least a time or two, having a state record of 175 give or take doesn't speak to loudly for our genetics, especially with the sheer amount of forested land in our state.. speaking of forest the huge forests don't have the habitat to grow a giant even though they have the room, too many factors go into producing big deer that PA just doesn't have going for it, over a million hunters might be one of them


Correct me if I'm wrong I herd on the news Monday that there were going to be 750 thousand hunters out on Monday . I think license sales have dropped over the years , we need to get down to about 400 thousand hunters then I think we can start to talk about bigger deer . There is a lot that goes into growing big deer on a consistent basis .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> River420Bottom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If PA had the genetics I think it would have produced a 200" whitetail at least a time or two, having a state record of 175 give or take doesn't speak to loudly for our genetics, especially with the sheer amount of forested land in our state.. speaking of forest the huge forests don't have the habitat to grow a giant even though they have the room, too many factors go into producing big deer that PA just doesn't have going for it, over a million hunters might be one of them
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong I herd on the news Monday that there were going to be 750 thousand hunters out on Monday . I think license sales have dropped over the years , we need to get down to about 400 thousand hunters then I think we can start to talk about bigger deer . There is a lot that goes into growing big deer on a consistent basis .
Click to expand...

I would think also this state being so big you think some of these 4.5 year olds would make it ,


----------



## archer58 in pa

I don't know if it's been mentioned , so I want to throw a piece of information into the discussion.
The pressure is much less that it used to be 10 years ago.
The PGC estimated only 550,000 gun hunters hit the woods this year. I remember when 1,000,000 gun hunters were in the woods not too long ago.
I'll make the point that due to less (gun) hunters, one of two things can happen.
The habitat will suffer as deer numbers will eventually rise AND/OR the bucks will not be able to get to their potential due to lack of 
preferable habitat.
I don't think genetics has as much to do with the size of PA's bucks as the food available in the forested land in PA.


----------



## fap1800

I always notice the time length being the difference between the big brutes of the Midwest and the big bucks taken here. Seems PA deer generally lack in tine length. Body mass also seems to be a difference. I know my IL deer from last year was a horse. Never seen a deer so big bodied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

So less hunters and there's less deer now then back then and they can't see that allocations is a huge problem??


----------



## Hindy30

kylehey said:


> I saw two bucks chasing on Monday, also heard reports today of more chasing. Anyone else seeing some late rut activity?


My cousin saw two good sized bucks grouped up today.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

I had 3 bucks this year over 125" at my house all summer they got hard horned and they disappeared have not seen them since . Big problem with SE part of the state your not going to hold big deer or any deer on 20 acres , or 100, or 300 , or 400 and we don't have big tracts of land so what happens when they leave your place ? Boom there dead !!


----------



## Hindy30

River420Bottom said:


> Your last sentence nailed it


Reasonable minds can differ on this as evidenced by how extensively it is debated in many states, but I think habitat and nutrition mean more than genetics.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong I herd on the news Monday that there were going to be 750 thousand hunters out on Monday . I think license sales have dropped over the years , we need to get down to about 400 thousand hunters then I think we can start to talk about bigger deer . There is a lot that goes into growing big deer on a consistent basis .


550k deer hunters was the estimate this year.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned , so I want to throw a piece of information into the discussion.
> The pressure is much less that it used to be 10 years ago.
> The PGC estimated only 550,000 gun hunters hit the woods this year. I remember when 1,000,000 gun hunters were in the woods not too long ago.
> I'll make the point that due to less (gun) hunters, one of two things can happen.
> The habitat will suffer as deer numbers will eventually rise AND/OR the bucks will not be able to get to their potential due to lack of
> preferable habitat.
> I don't think genetics has as much to do with the size of PA's bucks as the food available in the forested land in PA.


Precisely.Pressure is almost nonexistent in the more remote areas and there's deer dying of old age.There's a lot of steep,inhospitable terrain in some of these areas and they go for miles.It's pretty easy for a mature buck to go undetected in these areas,


----------



## Hindy30

With respect to the the drop in number of hunters, don't forget that the first X number of hunters to drop out weren't killing anything anyway.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> I had 3 bucks this year over 125" at my house all summer they got hard horned and they disappeared have not seen them since . Big problem with SE part of the state your not going to hold big deer or any deer on 20 acres , or 100, or 300 , or 400 and we don't have big tracts of land so what happens when they leave your place ? Boom there dead !!


Which is why I usually don't get too discouraged if I don't see anything on my cams prior to November. Although I do get bummed when the bucks I have seen just disappear. Catch 22. This year has been rough, but the last couple bucks I've killed I'd never seen before. You're right. Our land is too small to think we can manage it. Even if you get neighbors involved, and that's a big if, the bucks expand their range once they get the itch to breed. Only hope is that a nice buck expands into your area. But now is when you hope the bucks you saw during the summer somehow get through unscathed. It's what it is I guess. I don't know if there is one solution or even a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

4 more weeks of archery in special regs and with crossbows being legal I think more people are tagged out before rifle season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had 3 bucks this year over 125" at my house all summer they got hard horned and they disappeared have not seen them since . Big problem with SE part of the state your not going to hold big deer or any deer on 20 acres , or 100, or 300 , or 400 and we don't have big tracts of land so what happens when they leave your place ? Boom there dead !!
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I usually don't get too discouraged if I don't see anything on my cams prior to November. Although I do get bummed when the bucks I have seen just disappear. Catch 22. This year has been rough, but the last couple bucks I've killed I'd never seen before. You're right. Our land is too small to think we can manage it. Even if you get neighbors involved, and that's a big if, the bucks expand their range once they get the itch to breed. Only hope is that a nice buck expands into your area. But now is when you hope the bucks you saw during the summer somehow get through unscathed. It's what it is I guess. I don't know if there is one solution or even a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That buck I killed Monday never had that buck on camera and was running 20+ camera on that farm


----------



## Mcbowhunt

River420Bottom said:


> If PA had the genetics I think it would have produced a 200" whitetail at least a time or two, having a state record of 175 give or take doesn't speak to loudly for our genetics, especially with the sheer amount of forested land in our state.. speaking of forest the huge forests don't have the habitat to grow a giant even though they have the room, too many factors go into producing big deer that PA just doesn't have going for it, over a million hunters might be one of them


Too many hunters for sure, but genetics are not the issue. A 200" deer was killed Monday evening in Northampton County- (unofficial 206" gross) I do not have permission to post a pic, but it is legit as a buddy was hunting him as well. I'm sure pics will be around soon before it hits the magazines. 7 more days left with rain forecasted for 2 of them!


----------



## Shortstroke

Mcbowhunt said:


> Too many hunters for sure, but genetics are not the issue. A 200" deer was killed Monday evening in Northampton County- (unofficial 206" gross) I do not have permission to post a pic, but it is legit as a buddy was hunting him as well. I'm sure pics will be around soon before it hits the magazines. 7 more days left with rain forecasted for 2 of them!


Agreed. We don't have the genetics of the mid west but we do have some. A few killed this year were big. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

I got out with the bow today. Saw 15-20 deer or so. Lost count with all of the running around. Saw one forkie harassing several does. No bucks of significance. Torqueless grip was delivered today.


----------



## riceride565

I agree with a bit of what many on here are saying. It's more age and nutrition than genetics that hold our state back from really producing big numbers of slammer bucks. Though genetics really do play a part. 
I am a former wildlife biologist (not much money in that field so ended up moving on, though the experiences were amazing) and I had a unique opportunity to do some work on a privately owned and hunted 5000 acre high fence hunting property owned by the Mellon family located outside of Ligonier PA. When they initially fenced in the property years ago the deer within the perimeter of the fence essentially became the founders of every deer that would be born inside that fence forever. No outside genetics have ever been introduced. Essentially, it's 5000 acres of PA mountain deer that are heavily managed with relatively low numbers of mature deer taken out on a regular basis. Well that with one huge difference, they are also fed very well! Super high deer density (really the natural habitat is visibly degraded and the numbers are only supported by the massive amount of supplemental feeding). 
It's a pretty amazing place to spend some time and really see what PA deer can do with good nutrition and age. That said, I couldn't imagine the bucks you'd see in an operation like this with mid-western genetics. They are amazing in there but I would have to think it would be full of 200"+ if this were in Kansas.
Here are a few pics to give you an idea of what I am taking about. (That pic of the shed hunting is about 3 hours worth of walking for 5 guys).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

The Mellon family? Like descendants of Carnegie/Mellon family?


----------



## Shortstroke

riceride565 said:


> I agree with a bit of what many on here are saying. It's more age and nutrition than genetics that hold our state back from really producing big numbers of slammer bucks. Though genetics really do play a part.
> I am a former wildlife biologist (not much money in that field so ended up moving on, though the experiences were amazing) and I had a unique opportunity to do some work on a privately owned and hunted 5000 acre high fence hunting property owned by the Mellon family located outside of Ligonier PA. When they initially fenced in the property years ago the deer within the perimeter of the fence essentially became the founders of every deer that would be born inside that fence forever. No outside genetics have ever been introduced. Essentially, it's 5000 acres of PA mountain deer that are heavily managed with relatively low numbers of mature deer taken out on a regular basis. Well that with one huge difference, they are also fed very well! Super high deer density (really the natural habitat is visibly degraded and the numbers are only supported by the massive amount of supplemental feeding).
> It's a pretty amazing place to spend some time and really see what PA deer can do with good nutrition and age. That said, I couldn't imagine the bucks you'd see in an operation like this with mid-western genetics. They are amazing in there but I would have to think it would be full of 200"+ if this were in Kansas.
> Here are a few pics to give you an idea of what I am taking about. (That pic of the shed hunting is about 3 hours worth of walking for 5 guys).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would kill to experience this place I'm so jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Mcbowhunt said:


> Too many hunters for sure, but genetics are not the issue. A 200" deer was killed Monday evening in Northampton County- (unofficial 206" gross) I do not have permission to post a pic, but it is legit as a buddy was hunting him as well. I'm sure pics will be around soon before it hits the magazines. 7 more days left with rain forecasted for 2 of them!


This one?


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Yup. There are better pics that truly give perspective on how big that deer is. The buck has 30" main beams which is world class!


----------



## riceride565

KMiha said:


> The Mellon family? Like descendants of Carnegie/Mellon family?


Yep, those Mellons! (No crossing between the Carnegie and Mellon families that I know of but same era in regards to when they became successful in business).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airwolf

Mcbowhunt said:


> Yup. There are better pics that truly give perspective on how big that deer is. The buck has 30" main beams which is world class!


seen that on here the other night. any idea what township it was taken in? nice to see deer like that are killed every now and then around the area.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Scotty C said:


> This buck was killed in Moore Township PA. Its legit. A buddy of mine knows him well and my Father In Laws nephew has seen this deer and others like it. He lives very close to where it was shot..
> The word is, someone put a tape to it and it green scored 201.. I don't see that.... however it is a giant PA buck.
> View attachment 5141577


Green score was 206" gross. We may no the same people Scott. When I saw the pic you posted I didn't see it as well, but when I was sent better pics it all adds up.


----------



## River420Bottom

riceride565 said:


> I agree with a bit of what many on here are saying. It's more age and nutrition than genetics that hold our state back from really producing big numbers of slammer bucks. Though genetics really do play a part.
> I am a former wildlife biologist (not much money in that field so ended up moving on, though the experiences were amazing) and I had a unique opportunity to do some work on a privately owned and hunted 5000 acre high fence hunting property owned by the Mellon family located outside of Ligonier PA. When they initially fenced in the property years ago the deer within the perimeter of the fence essentially became the founders of every deer that would be born inside that fence forever. No outside genetics have ever been introduced. Essentially, it's 5000 acres of PA mountain deer that are heavily managed with relatively low numbers of mature deer taken out on a regular basis. Well that with one huge difference, they are also fed very well! Super high deer density (really the natural habitat is visibly degraded and the numbers are only supported by the massive amount of supplemental feeding).
> It's a pretty amazing place to spend some time and really see what PA deer can do with good nutrition and age. That said, I couldn't imagine the bucks you'd see in an operation like this with mid-western genetics. They are amazing in there but I would have to think it would be full of 200"+ if this were in Kansas.
> Here are a few pics to give you an idea of what I am taking about. (That pic of the shed hunting is about 3 hours worth of walking for 5 guys).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friends and his family own the trout hatchery at rolling rock, small world. My cousin just left Rachelwood not too lonf ago, worked there for years, even lived on the preserve in the fence, the bucks my god


----------



## Mathias

Driving in to work, I saw this guy keeping his eye on the prize-









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

The war is about to begin in SW PA... Take cover


----------



## Billy H

Just heard thr first death stick go off. Not even light out


----------



## Mathias

I'd rather be here at work than at my place up in 3C today. Worst 2 weeks of the year there and this mixed kill day is the worst of those 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Just heard thr first death stick go off. Not even light out



Lol , yes sir gotta love it !!!


----------



## pope125

Just heard the first shot ring out , Ummmm what time is shooting time I'm sure it's not 6:45 am ?


----------



## pope125

I will almost bet how this morning will play out . The neighboring property will shoot a few times this morning , about 8 or 8:15 he will come walking up his driveway with jeans on and jacket orange vest with no orange hat with a cigarette in one hand .


----------



## Mathias

My young grandson's will have great hunting as they reach adulthood. Most of the outlaw scab hunters will be dead and the majority of the current crop of youngsters don't leave their houses, as they're too enamored with electronics. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Doing some family time this morning, an appointment for work, then slipping out with the bow for a few hours. Likely my last chance until late season. Looking for a good game from Penn State tonight.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> My young grandson's will have great hunting as they reach adulthood. Most of the outlaw scab hunters will be dead and the majority of the current crop of youngsters don't leave their houses, as they're too enamored with electronics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I hope your right. My grandson loves to fish and has a strong desire to hunt. 

This is what he does when he comes over,beats the heck out of video games.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> Just heard the first shot ring out , Ummmm what time is shooting time I'm sure it's not 6:45 am ?


In my area, sunrise was 7:15. So, 6:45 should have been fine, give or take a minute or 2.


----------



## Mathias

🖒Billy 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Taking my Uncle to my spot to try and get him a deer this afternoon unless it gets too windy. He hasent seen a deer all year


----------



## KMiha

Good luck to anyone going out. I probably won't go out again until Wednesday.


----------



## pope125

Just spent the last 1.5 hour tracking a deer , then I almost get shot


----------



## jacobh

Did u hit one Bob?


----------



## River420Bottom

Slow morning, some good deer on their feet later in the morning, guessing because of people calling it quits early, other than that less shooting this morning than Monday by far, good new is a good friend of shot a hog of a bear this morning...


----------



## primal-bow

River420Bottom said:


> Slow morning, some good deer on their feet later in the morning, guessing because of people calling it quits early, other than that less shooting this morning than Monday by far, good new is a good friend of shot a hog of a bear this morning...
> View attachment 5156921


how? thought bear season was closed?


----------



## jacobh

Who could follow??? In the book there's 9 different sectiins for bear hunting in different units!!! A lot look like they end today some the 10th


----------



## River420Bottom

Extended bear season in certain WMUs, yeah I had no idea until a few days ago, can't say I have any desire to kill a bear but still crazy to think it only used to be 3 days max if I remember correctly


----------



## River420Bottom

jacobh said:


> Who could follow??? In the book there's 9 different sectiins for bear hunting in different units!!! A lot look like they end today some the 10th


Yepp, I know 2C's last day is today. I don't think I've ever seen a bear in rifle season come to think of it


----------



## jacobh

Yea 9 different things in the book just for bear seasons!!! It's insane. It's amazing anyone can follow it all. Congrats to your buddy that's a big bear


----------



## nick060200

River420Bottom said:


> Slow morning, some good deer on their feet later in the morning, guessing because of people calling it quits early, other than that less shooting this morning than Monday by far, good new is a good friend of shot a hog of a bear this morning...
> View attachment 5156921


Great bear. Tell him congrats from us. I'm going on a 5 day field hunt next year for bear up in the PA Mountains starting the planning process now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

What's worse than having a close encounter with a good buck and not being able to seal the deal. ? Ugh!!!! 
That's ground hunting ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

River420Bottom said:


> Extended bear season in certain WMUs, yeah I had no idea until a few days ago, can't say I have any desire to kill a bear but still crazy to think it only used to be 3 days max if I remember correctly


thanks,
it seem like the bear are every where now this days.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Did u hit one Bob?


No I caught two old guys trespassing , told me they were tracking a deer after reading them the riot act for trespassing started helping them track the deer . After tracking the deer for 300 yards it went onto another property and we saw it laying in some thick brush , the other landowner comes out and we are all standing there trying to get another shot into this deer and I start to walk over to where the hunter was and all of a sudden he pulls up and shoots . Well I have to say he scared the living **** out of me . I was about 4 ft from this guy and he gave none of us any warning he was going to shoot . I told him to walk up to it and shoot it but no he shoots again at like 25 yards and misses again . Then we move to get closer and then the two hunter pull up and both shoot , all said and done they shot at this deer 2 times at 25 yards and 3 times at like 15 and hit the deer once . I would of killed the deer with my bow on the first shot . Wonder why I don't gun hunt or like dealing with gun hunters in general . I need a beer after that ****ing fiasco. The one old guy was part blind and should never be caring a gun .


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> No I caught two old guys trespassing , told me they were tracking a deer after reading them the riot act for trespassing started helping them track the deer . After tracking the deer for 300 yards it went onto another property and we saw it laying in some thick brush , the other landowner comes out and we are all standing there trying to get another shot into this deer and I start to walk over to where the hunter was and all of a sudden he pulls up and shoots . Well I have to say he scared the living **** out of me . I was about 4 ft from this guy and he gave none of us any warning he was going to shoot . I told him to walk up to it and shoot it but no he shoots again at like 25 yards and misses again . Then we move to get closer and then the two hunter pull up and both shoot , all said and done they shot at this deer 2 times at 25 yards and 3 times at like 15 and hit the deer once . I would of killed the deer with my bow on the first shot . Wonder why I don't gun hunt or like dealing with gun hunters in general . I need a beer after that ****ing fiasco. The one old guy was part blind and should never be caring a gun .


Thanks for reminding me why i'm working in my home office and not in the woods. its certainly not the gun part I like gun hunting.. its the guys that carry them


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> No I caught two old guys trespassing , told me they were tracking a deer after reading them the riot act for trespassing started helping them track the deer . After tracking the deer for 300 yards it went onto another property and we saw it laying in some thick brush , the other landowner comes out and we are all standing there trying to get another shot into this deer and I start to walk over to where the hunter was and all of a sudden he pulls up and shoots . Well I have to say he scared the living **** out of me . I was about 4 ft from this guy and he gave none of us any warning he was going to shoot . I told him to walk up to it and shoot it but no he shoots again at like 25 yards and misses again . Then we move to get closer and then the two hunter pull up and both shoot , all said and done they shot at this deer 2 times at 25 yards and 3 times at like 15 and hit the deer once . I would of killed the deer with my bow on the first shot . Wonder why I don't gun hunt or like dealing with gun hunters in general . I need a beer after that ****ing fiasco. The one old guy was part blind and should never be caring a gun .


Bob i hunted PA opening day of gun season 3 years ago for the first and last time.absolute nightmare i never could have believed there was that many idiots on the planet let alone that many with a gun in their hand.i was back to my truck at 7:55 never felt safe for the little bit of time i was out there chaos just chaos


----------



## primal-bow

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bob i hunted PA opening day of gun season 3 years ago for the first and last time.absolute nightmare i never could have believed there was that many idiots on the planet let alone that many with a gun in their hand.i was back to my truck at 7:55 never felt safe for the little bit of time i was out there chaos just chaos


i feel the same way!! tell that story when i get back home. (got to take my little girls shopping)


----------



## jacobh

Yea some real idiots out there. Sadly they're with bows too sometimes


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Bob i hunted PA opening day of gun season 3 years ago for the first and last time.absolute nightmare i never could have believed there was that many idiots on the planet let alone that many with a gun in their hand.i was back to my truck at 7:55 never felt safe for the little bit of time i was out there chaos just chaos


Darrin , Pretty scary and you wonder how and why guys get shot what I dealt with today I can see why . Im the kind of guy that I think thru things before i do it , I could see the deer was more important to these guys . There is not a deer in the world worth getting hurt over .


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> No I caught two old guys trespassing , told me they were tracking a deer after reading them the riot act for trespassing started helping them track the deer . After tracking the deer for 300 yards it went onto another property and we saw it laying in some thick brush , the other landowner comes out and we are all standing there trying to get another shot into this deer and I start to walk over to where the hunter was and all of a sudden he pulls up and shoots . Well I have to say he scared the living **** out of me . I was about 4 ft from this guy and he gave none of us any warning he was going to shoot . I told him to walk up to it and shoot it but no he shoots again at like 25 yards and misses again . Then we move to get closer and then the two hunter pull up and both shoot , all said and done they shot at this deer 2 times at 25 yards and 3 times at like 15 and hit the deer once . I would of killed the deer with my bow on the first shot . Wonder why I don't gun hunt or like dealing with gun hunters in general . I need a beer after that ****ing fiasco. The one old guy was part blind and should never be caring a gun .



That sounds like an absolute Royal pain. What a shame.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I have to say im a gunhunter been gun hunting for 36 years the **** that goes on im PA you dont see anywhere else.im not just a bowhunter bashing gunhunters i was a gun hunter first,but that PA WOW


----------



## Shortstroke

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have to say im a gunhunter been gun hunting for 36 years the **** that goes on im PA you dont see anywhere else.im not just a bowhunter bashing gunhunters i was a gun hunter first,but that PA WOW


I've been blessed to be hunting only private ground and gun season is scary still when you hear slugs come ripping through trees past you. I can imagine hunting busy gamelands when it was buck and doe the first day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

pope125 said:


> No I caught two old guys trespassing , told me they were tracking a deer after reading them the riot act for trespassing started helping them track the deer . After tracking the deer for 300 yards it went onto another property and we saw it laying in some thick brush , the other landowner comes out and we are all standing there trying to get another shot into this deer and I start to walk over to where the hunter was and all of a sudden he pulls up and shoots . Well I have to say he scared the living **** out of me . I was about 4 ft from this guy and he gave none of us any warning he was going to shoot . I told him to walk up to it and shoot it but no he shoots again at like 25 yards and misses again . Then we move to get closer and then the two hunter pull up and both shoot , all said and done they shot at this deer 2 times at 25 yards and 3 times at like 15 and hit the deer once . I would of killed the deer with my bow on the first shot . Wonder why I don't gun hunt or like dealing with gun hunters in general . I need a beer after that ****ing fiasco. The one old guy was part blind and should never be caring a gun .


Reminds me of why I haven't been out yet in rifle season. I just don't feel safe with the smaller pieces of properties in the area I hunt. Some hunters will shoot any direction in order to get a deer. While paying no regards to roads or buildings. Now add to that I see semi automatic rifles may be legal next year . Some are saying it will be more humane as they can get follow up shots off faster. What about making the first shot count.


----------



## primal-bow

primal-bow said:


> i feel the same way!! tell that story when i get back home. (got to take my little girls shopping)


ok my story
(public land)
open day rifle season and was hunting over a thicket. about 3:00 pm i see a brown working it's way through the brush. 

so i got my gun ready (30-06) put the cross hairs on the target and was ready to pull the trigger but waited.( thank god i did)
after about 15 min i saw what i thought was a buck come out of that thicket. it was a older guy dress in brown carhartt jack and bibs with a hat that had antlers attach to it. when that fellow came out of the brush he walk up to me and asked if i saw any deer?
(my reply to him) no just some drunken ******* wearing *all* brown with an hat that had antlers attached to it!!! 

i have not been back out rifle hunting since i was 27 year old.

this is a true story!


----------



## Missions95

primal-bow said:


> ok my story
> (public land)
> open day rifle season and was hunting over a thicket. about 3:00 pm i see a brown working it's way through the brush.
> 
> so i got my gun ready (30-06) put the cross hairs on the target and was ready to pull the trigger but waited.( thank god i did)
> after about 15 min i saw what i thought was a buck come out of that thicket. it was a older guy dress in brown carhartt jack and bibs with a hat that had antlers attach to it. when that fellow came out of the brush he walk up to me and asked if i saw any deer?
> (my reply to him) no just some drunken ******* wearing *all* brown with an hat that had antlers attached to it!!!
> 
> i have not been back out rifle hunting since i was 27 year old.
> 
> this is a true story!


Now that right there is freaky....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Can someone please explain to me why someone would shoot a deer like this morning they are tracking the deer its leaves the property they are hunting goes onto another piece of property that is private and think its ok? I caught the guys red handed this morning and ask them why they were on private property without permission , and there responce was we shot a deer and we are tracking it . Then I ask them just cause you shoot a deer it ran onto private property and you think that is ok to trespasses , and they said NO . IDK, maybe its me but I just don't get people they think they get a hunting licence and I think that entitles them to do what ever they want . **** LIKE THAT REALLY PISSES ME OFF .


----------



## paarchhntr

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have to say im a gunhunter been gun hunting for 36 years the **** that goes on im PA you dont see anywhere else.im not just a bowhunter bashing gunhunters i was a gun hunter first,but that PA WOW


And people wonder why i don't take my kids gun hunting in PA, not a chance, outta state only. 
It's scary being inside my house at times, people really push the limits and have no respect for safety zones.


----------



## kbob

Shortstroke said:


> I've been blessed to be hunting only private ground and gun season is scary still when you hear slugs come ripping through trees past you. I can imagine hunting busy gamelands when it was buck and doe the first day


Scariest thing in my life - years ago out gun hunting when some folks were putting on a drive - they were shooting at a running deer and i heard bullets whistling (more like hissing) and smacking tree trunks over my head. I hit the deck and crawled behind a log until that drive was over. the sounds still give me goosebumps. imagine the fastest baseball pitch hissing you ever heard and magnify that times 20 and then that sickening smack into a tree - could've been a person. I spent the last few days of hunting with a bow and happy to be in sight of houses where no guns are allowed.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Deer are so adaptable, took a drive to see how many guy were in some public spots and figured I'd take a walk if any of the spots didn't have anyone. Saw a bunch of Amish out, tell you seeing a kid go down the road on a scooter with a rifle case under his arm isn't something you see everyday. Stopped and talked to a man at a spot i hunt turkeys at, he was doing drives with his 5 sons and said that opening day they crushed that section of public and that he knew of 8 bucks and close to 20 does killed on the opener. Just as I was wondering how anything survives that I drove around the back through the stretch of private on the backside and there were deer everywhere must have seen 60+ does in a 2 mile stretch. Some fields with 10-20 deer out. They get so good at just relocating and going about life at the first sign of pressure. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Missions95 said:


> Now that right there is freaky....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sharing that story make me cringe. i could have shot some one that day because he was drunk and not following the blaze orange rule.


----------



## Missions95

I know that's how you meant, sorry if my reply didn't come across that way, I just meant it's scary that there is even that kind of people in the woods...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

Missions95 said:


> I know that's how you meant, sorry if my reply didn't come across that way, I just meant it's scary that there is even that kind of people in the woods...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup so that summer i took up archery.

i still say that archery hunting makes that person a better hunter.


----------



## 138104

Looks like Wisconsin is going to steamroll over Penn State. Was really hoping the Lions would win the Big10. Still a great season for the team.


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Looks like Wisconsin is going to steamroll over Penn State. Was really hoping the Lions would win the Big10. Still a great season for the team.


State just scored !! Penn State is a 2nd half team .


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> State just scored !! Penn State is a 2nd half team .


Good stuff! I'm just trying to not get my hopes up...lol!


----------



## j.d.m.

Buck were definitely hiding this weekend. 22 doe seen, not one single buck of any kind to be found, pushed, bumped, or anything. 3b Wyoming co. And no, we didn't shoot any of the doe. They are safe for this year, at least by us. Still looking to fill my buck tag on one of the 2 big ones still on the loose,,,as of now.


----------



## Charman03

primal-bow said:


> yup so that summer i took up archery.
> 
> i still say that archery hunting makes that person a better hunter.


IMO becoming a successful trapper will also make you a better hunter.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> State just scored !! Penn State is a 2nd half team .


Franklin is a bigger idiot than Peterson . Going for it on fourth down on the 42 ,down two scores in the first half. Piss poor decision.


----------



## Billy H

I am beyond pissed off right now.


----------



## arrowflinger73

I am pissed me and my wife were on our way to erie this afternoon my daughter had a basketball scrimmage. I look to my right and a deer runs right in in the road smashing the whole rt side of our 4runner. Look out in the field and 100 yds of the highway is a guy in orange and on the tree line is a group of drivers pushing deer toward the highway what a bunch of lazy mfers. The pa game commission needs to make it illegal to put on deer drives. It's not hunting in my opinion it's lazy.

Randy


----------



## River420Bottom

Told her no does unless it's a horse, well about 15 does later and no antlers, she wasn't waiting anymore.


----------



## River420Bottom

More 2C success from today..


----------



## full moon64

arrowflinger73 said:


> I am pissed me and my wife were on our way to erie this afternoon my daughter had a basketball scrimmage. I look to my right and a deer runs right in in the road smashing the whole rt side of our 4runner. Look out in the field and 100 yds of the highway is a guy in orange and on the tree line is a group of drivers pushing deer toward the highway what a bunch of lazy mfers. The pa game commission needs to make it illegal to put on deer drives. It's not hunting in my opinion it's lazy.
> 
> Randy


omg so sorry between driving deer and baiting nj,,,people just hunt


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thats a horse for sure

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

congrats on deer,, big doe too


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Franklin is a bigger idiot than Peterson . Going for it on fourth down on the 42 ,down two scores in the first half. Piss poor decision.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Can someone please explain to me why someone would shoot a deer like this morning they are tracking the deer its leaves the property they are hunting goes onto another piece of property that is private and think its ok? I caught the guys red handed this morning and ask them why they were on private property without permission , and there responce was we shot a deer and we are tracking it . Then I ask them just cause you shoot a deer it ran onto private property and you think that is ok to trespasses , and they said NO . IDK, maybe its me but I just don't get people they think they get a hunting licence and I think that entitles them to do what ever they want . **** LIKE THAT REALLY PISSES ME OFF .


Common courtesy to knock on the door, but I'm pretty sure the hunter has the right to pursue and recover a game animal. Maybe it's the game commission that can recover. I tracked a doe onto a neighboring property this fall. Knocked on the door to make sure it was ok and then went back the next day in regular clothes to thank them and let them know I recovered the doe. 



Perry24 said:


> Looks like Wisconsin is going to steamroll over Penn State. Was really hoping the Lions would win the Big10. Still a great season for the team.


Tie game at the moment.


----------



## skinner2

arrowflinger73 said:


> I am pissed me and my wife were on our way to erie this afternoon my daughter had a basketball scrimmage. I look to my right and a deer runs right in in the road smashing the whole rt side of our 4runner. Look out in the field and 100 yds of the highway is a guy in orange and on the tree line is a group of drivers pushing deer toward the highway what a bunch of lazy mfers. The pa game commission needs to make it illegal to put on deer drives. It's not hunting in my opinion it's lazy.
> 
> Randy


I agree with you on the deer drives. I wish the game commission would make them illegal, but don't think that will ever happen. Even if it did I don't think it would stop most people from putting them on.


----------



## nicko

Mcsorly.........BAM!!!!!!


----------



## Billy H

Now we wait. Have a bad feeling they will be left out of the playoff.


----------



## skinner2

Billy H said:


> Now we wait. Have a bad feeling they will be left out of the playoff.


Unfortunately, I think you are correct. Even though they beat Ohio State and are the Big 10 champions I think they are going to be left out of the cfp.


----------



## jtkratzer

Interesting consideration - they're the only team to beat one of the top two ranked teams. They won the toughest conference in college football. I think they should be ahead of Washington for sure, maybe Clemson in the playoff hunt. No matter what the committee decides, I want to hear a press conference and their justification for consistent future application.


----------



## 138104

Well, pope was right! I went to bed and missed the comeback. Must of been a great game!


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> Now we wait. Have a bad feeling they will be left out of the playoff.


If so, then the playoff system is just as useless and arbitrary as the old AP system.


----------



## Mr. October

Just checking in from rifle hunting camp. My buddy and I scored on 2 of the biggest does I've ever seen. We worked hard but where we were there were PLENTY of deer. All public land. 

But we saw the epitome of Pennsylvania hunting. The best example is the guy we saw while bringing my buddies deer out. He had walked about 500 yards from the parking lot and was sitting on the edge of the main access road watching a wide open wood lot. Meanwhile the gamelnds is covered with thick scrub oak that goes for miles. A) it is a week into rifle season. 400 people have walked in and out that road. If there were deer in there they won't be there now. B) there is tons of cover and loads of acorns everywhere else. Even without the pressure the deer wouldn't be there. 

As we came by he asked if that was the only deer out here? We just smiled. This is the kind of guy that says there are no deer. They want to walk a few hundred yards and sit and watch open woods. I suppose when there were 2 million deer a few might wander through there but we are never going back to those days. 

Meanwhile my buddy and I took a cart and our stands and went 2.5 miles from the parking lot and CRAWLED back into the scrub oak where we had, at best, a 30 yard shot with a rifle. But we saw lots of deer and deer sign. My buddy shot a big yoke Monday morning too.

Bear in mind in the pic that this is a full sized 8' bed.


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> View attachment 5159921
> 
> Told her no does unless it's a horse, well about 15 does later and no antlers, she wasn't waiting anymore.


I would say that is a big , great doe, congrats to your daughter .


----------



## pope125

Perry24 said:


> Well, pope was right! I went to bed and missed the comeback. Must of been a great game!



Same here! After so many years of waking up at 4am my body is still programmed , by 9pm I'm ready for bed . Its hard to believe that Ohio State will make the playoff ,by not winning a championship and PS beating them .


----------



## KMiha

Mr. October said:


> If so, then the playoff system is just as useless and arbitrary as the old AP system.


Yeah, it definitely is. And I would say it's probably a slim chance of them getting in. They needed Washington or Clemson to lose, IMO, to get in.


----------



## River420Bottom

pope125 said:


> I would say that is a big , great doe, congrats to your daughter .


Lmao that's my wife Pope, we're just youngins! Mr. October those are some huge old does, congrats.


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Lmao that's my wife Pope, we're just youngins! Mr. October those are some huge old does, congrats.


Sorry River !! It was early this morning think I read that post with one eye open . Congrats to you wife , see I even meant to say pig and I said Big. Lol !! River , I went back and looked at the picture yes you guys are young your wife looks about the same age as my daughter .


----------



## River420Bottom

Haha thanks Bob it means a lot, I told her "you just got congratulated on a rifle doe kill by pope125. Feel special" lmao Kelsey turned 22 this past September and my old self will be turning 25 this St. Patrick's Day. Thanks again everyone


----------



## pope125

River420Bottom said:


> Haha thanks Bob it means a lot, I told her "you just got congratulated on a rifle doe kill by pope125. Feel special" lmao Kelsey turned 22 this past September and my old self will be turning 25 this St. Patrick's Day. Thanks again everyone


My daughter is 24 , guess you can call me and old fart.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

40+ point loss to Michigan will be there demise. Not to mention all of the measurables favor OSU. Record, strength of record, FPI rank, and wins vs. top 40 opponents. Yes they won the conference, but conference champs are not automatic qualifiers. I always thought they should do conference champs as 5 automatic qualifiers plus 1 at large. Great season regardless.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

There is a better chance of Washington being left out than OSU. If that's the case then PSU would benefit from a "subjective" system. Guess that would be ok then?? Lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

OSU has a better body of work "GO BUCKS" and lets face it very seldom do teams go undefeated so thats why they have to look at the whole picture of the season.that being said Penn St is my second favorite team woukd love to see them in.Washingtons strengh of schedule is among the worst and that will be their demise.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Agree with you Darrin. Last weeks rankings kind of said it all though. I think it's going to come down to a conference champ with 1 loss vs. a conference champ with 2 loses. Don't see how Washington drops from #4 with their blow out win of #8. Part of the New Year's Day six is nothing to be ashamed of for PSU!


----------



## nicko

41 bowl games will be played this year. 41!!!!! Ridiculous.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

C'mon Nick, You know everybody gets a trophy nowadays! Crying rooms at colleges post election, healthcare until 26 years old, and the expectation of free college....... we need to make sure these kids don't understand of feel disappointment!


----------



## Billy H

Don't forget some of the other factors like common opponents. If my memory serves me right OSU struggled to beat Michigan state, PSU handled them, and OSU need overtime to take down Wisconsin. Not to mention PSU was the only team to defeat one of the top two. Also have a win over champion Temple and the head to head with OSU. I think there is a good case for them to slide in. No matter what, a deserving team will be on the outside looking in.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Don't forget some of the other factors like common opponents. If my memory serves me right OSU struggled to beat Michigan state, PSU handled them, and OSU need overtime to take down Wisconsin. Not to mention PSU was the only team to defeat one of the top two. Also have a win over champion Temple and the head to head with OSU. I think there is a good case for them to slide in. No matter what, a deserving team will be on the outside looking in.


Tell you this Ohio State is not as good as there record , they get in trust me they will get smoked .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

If u guys slide in at #4 take of your business with Bama ans we will take care of Clemson then we wil see who is better the las game of the season is the only one that matters

Bob if u remember correctly 2 years ago we won the whole deal with a 3rd string QB that had 1 start prior to the playoffs im sure everyone thought we would get "smoked" and we beat #1 Bama and #2 Oregon.the Buckeyes never get smoked


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> Tell you this Ohio State is not as good as there record , they get in trust me they will get smoked .


Depends where they get seated. Whoever draws 'Bama will get "rolled"- pun intended. What makes this so interesting is you can make the argument for whatever team you cheer for. I don't see OSU getting left out- the Nebraska win saved their *ss. The Oklahoma win early is a out of conference resume booster as well. If PSU beats Pitt this is not even a conversation as the big 10 would have gotten 2 teams in.


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> Depends where they get seated. Whoever draws 'Bama will get "rolled"- pun intended. What makes this so interesting is you can make the argument for whatever team you cheer for. I don't see OSU getting left out- the Nebraska win saved their *ss. The Oklahoma win early is a out of conference resume booster as well. If PSU beats Pitt this is not even a conversation as the big 10 would have gotten 2 teams in.


Guess in 2 hours we will see .


----------



## jacobh

What's this have to do with hunting??......:elf_moon:

Just having some fun from earlier in the thread


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> What's this have to do with hunting??......:elf_moon:
> 
> Just having some fun from earlier in the thread


You can see that the hunting has got slow .


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> Guess in 2 hours we will see .


For sure. Guess the college football playoff got what they wanted.... bunch of hillbillies on AT talking about Who's in?? Lol. Back to the regular scheduled programming......... got a pic of my 3.5 year old 10pt. This AM headed back to bed from the standing corn. He's seems to be a homebody so I am feeling more confident we will make it. Of course at 4.5 he will be no where near as visible. Funny how that works.


----------



## full moon64

anyone going late season archery?i have my buck and doe tag left


----------



## Billy H

Mcbowhunt said:


> . If PSU beats Pitt this is not even a conversation as the big 10 would have gotten 2 teams in.


The Pitt game was a shame. For sure that's a big blemish hanging out there, though they came back only to fall 3 points short.

Guess it'll all be settled around noon today.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Slow in all states now that the gun season is in. On our Ohio lease it seems to take about 2 weeks before the cameras start to pick up again- and that's usually only if cold weather has rolled in.


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> anyone going late season archery?i have my buck and doe tag left


I'll be out, heck was out yesterday with the bow.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

full moon64 said:


> anyone going late season archery?i have my buck and doe tag left


Favorite time to bowhunt. I don't gun hunt on my property and it really does create a sanctuary of sorts post gun season. I'll always see non resident bucks that will stay through the winter only to never be seen the next year.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I will be out, still have a buck and doe tags.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I'll be out, heck was out yesterday with the bow.


Some of the best hunting , is late season . Need cold weather , and some food should not have a problem seeing deer .


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> Some of the best hunting , is late season . Need cold weather , and some food should not have a problem seeing deer .


What's this "cold weather" you speak of??????


----------



## jacobh

Me too took my uncle out to try to get him a deer. All we saw was a 1 horned spike and heard 2 dozen shots



QUOTE=Billy H;1097701921]I'll be out, heck was out yesterday with the bow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh

37 for a high Friday!!!! At least in SE


----------



## TauntoHawk

skinner2 said:


> I agree with you on the deer drives. I wish the game commission would make them illegal, but don't think that will ever happen. Even if it did I don't think it would stop most people from putting them on.


Deer bumps in the mountains is a different beast then driving deer using highways and subdivisions as proverbial barriers.. the blatant disregard for the average citizens safety is disturbing


----------



## River420Bottom

I'll be out in late season for a old doe, been shooting the recurve a lot more lately and am on the fence about what I'm going to go with, I think taking an older deer in the late season is one of the toughest hunts of the year. I swear they walk around looking up for hunters the whole time lol


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> What's this "cold weather" you speak of??????


Only wish I guess !!


----------



## cc122368

Well I still have a doe tag left as the 8 pt in my freezer is tasting good. Deer steaks for dinner tonight and a roast last night.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> Only wish I guess !!


How about it. I was standing at the base of my tree in Illinois at noon on November 7th in my underwear toweling off with scent elimination wipes! And yet each year I say to myself, "it can't be warm for 3 straight weeks in November, can it?"


----------



## nicko

I still have 5C tags so I'll be at it late season. I love hunting that time of the season.


----------



## full moon64

i will be out..cant wait ,,,couldnt go much fall bow ,,with some family problems and my sister and my best friend,,uncle passing away too young,,55 and 63


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only wish I guess !!
> 
> 
> 
> How about it. I was standing at the base of my tree in Illinois at noon on November 7th in my underwear toweling off with scent elimination wipes! And yet each year I say to myself, "it can't be warm for 3 straight weeks in November, can it?"
Click to expand...

I remember years .ago praying for warm weather .


----------



## Mathias

I'm heading out for a doe tomorrow morning.
I will sit during late season as well, I have an IWOM that I have to justify…..
Bow only.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Sorry PA guys


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> I remember years .ago praying for warm weather .


Wasn't uncommon to be hunting with snow on the ground November 10th. I am beginning to age myself


----------



## Mcbowhunt

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sorry PA guys


Fan is the abbreviation of fanatic. If you take emotion out of it the results are consistent with what was thought would happen. PSU will probably get USC in the rose bowl- that's the hottest team on the wrong coast. Should be a fun game


----------



## Billy H

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Sorry PA guys


Is what it is. Congrats OSU.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> Is what it is. Congrats OSU.


Penn st should have been in over Washington,like i said im a Penn st fan also

Washington out of conference schedule

Portland St
Rutgers
Idaho

Thats crap


----------



## Mcbowhunt

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Penn st should have been in over Washington,like i said im a Penn st fan also
> 
> Washington out of conference schedule
> 
> Portland St
> Rutgers
> Idaho
> 
> Thats crap


I did enjoy the the commissioners response to strength of schedule- he basically said don't lose to 8-4 Pitt! Lol. Going to check a late season spot now


----------



## skinner2

full moon64 said:


> anyone going late season archery?i have my buck and doe tag left


Yep, I will be out trying to fill my buck tag.


----------



## nicko

Give PSU another year to be able to compete with Alabama. It would have been exciting to see them in the CFP but a matchup with Bama would not turn out well for them.


----------



## Mathias

Saw a stud tending a doe nearby this morning early.
And this guy on camera for another year:


----------



## BowhunterT100

I'll be out in late season.


----------



## KylePA

I am gonna get the bow out for an afternoon sit tomorrow afternoon. The guns are gonna stay in the safe for another year during hunting season. 

On the Penn State front even though disappointing they didn't get in, I believe the matchup with Alabama would have turned out very ugly. The Rose bowl should be a very favorable matchup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Took a walk around local hunting spot this morning, saw 3 late season shooter buck. They just need to survive the gun hunters on the neighboring farm for another week.


----------



## Mr. October

I have no tags left. Just wrapped up stowing away deer hunting stuff for the year.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

Is that your place Mathias?


----------



## Billy H

HNTRDAVE said:


> Took a walk around local hunting spot this morning, saw 3 late season shooter buck. They just need to survive the gun hunters on the neighboring farm for another week.


What do you consider a shooter?


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> What do you consider a shooter?


Billy just saw a 180' up on Little Rd, headed towards my place .


----------



## CBB

I have some doe tags I plan to use in late archery for a chance on an archery deer this season. 
I shot my target buck opening morning of rifle. My wife hopes to get out in Late a
Archery.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Billy just saw a 180' up on Little Rd, headed towards my place .


No worries I hear tell that he runs with a 220. Farmer Slater jumped him with his John Deere. So if I were you would pass him up and wait for the big boy.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> No worries I hear tell that he runs with a 220. So if I were you would pass him up and wait for the big boy.


Thanks for the heads up !!!


----------



## nicko

Heard a lot of shooting up here on Saturday. I found two blood trails while following tracks in the snow. Guys are either bad shots and/or are not following up on their shots.


----------



## jacobh

Did u try following them at all Nick? Maybe put one out of their misery. Good luck up there hoping u get one


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Billy H said:


> What do you consider a shooter?


Two of the bucks I saw were 10 points, that were older deer. They go to the top of my shooter list. The other was a 8 point that was a younger deer,He is a shooter to me, but may get a pass, especially since I just killed a buck in Maryland.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Did u try following them at all Nick? Maybe put one out of their misery. Good luck up there hoping u get one


I did on both Scott. Boot tracks met up with one trail so I abandoned that one and the other just kept going and going and going. It was late afternoon and I had to make sure I could get myself out to our car by dark so I bailed on that one. It's definitely different being on a property you don't have a lot of familiarity with and having to keep your own safety in mind. I keep a ball compass on my pack and constantly keep track of my bearings and direction to the ensure I don't get to turned around. But I still get a little apprehensive as nightfall looms and I allow myself to get wrapped up in following a fresh track of sign. It's all part of the adventure.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Heard a lot of shooting up here on Saturday. I found two blood trails while following tracks in the snow. Guys are either bad shots and/or are not following up on their shots.


So its sorta common for guys to shoot at deer with a gun draw blood and not track ?? Slob Hunters , if you want to call them hunters .


----------



## jacobh

Nick i hear that brother well keep us posted on how u do... good luck


----------



## Shortstroke

pope125 said:


> So its sorta common for guys to shoot at deer with a gun draw blood and not track ?? Slob Hunters , if you want to call them hunters .


I honestly think some people think that if the deer doesn't fall over dead instantly with a gun that they missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> So its sorta common for guys to shoot at deer with a gun draw blood and not track ?? Slob Hunters , if you want to call them hunters .


Possible they just thought since they didn't drop in their tracks that they missed. Either way, completely inexcusable, unacceptable behavior. Even if a hunter thinks they missed, they better make 100% sure they missed.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> So its sorta common for guys to shoot at deer with a gun draw blood and not track ?? Slob Hunters , if you want to call them hunters .


Common? I don't know. But not a good approach. That said, I'm sure there are bowhunters who do the same.  

It's not the weapon, it's the individual behind the weapon.


----------



## Shortstroke

Killed down the road from me, tylersport. Freak!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Oh he's so ugly it's great

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

View attachment 5165265


thought i would share this.....funny


----------



## River420Bottom

Dude, that buck is awesome lol


----------



## Billy H

HNTRDAVE said:


> Two of the bucks I saw were 10 points, that were older deer. They go to the top of my shooter list. The other was a 8 point that was a younger deer,He is a shooter to me, but may get a pass, especially since I just killed a buck in Maryland.


That's a heck of a walk, two mature 10,s on the same property on thier feet in daylight after first week of firearms,and an 8 thrown in the mix,,, Dude I would be out there with my bow now and not wait for late season.


----------



## Mathias

Drove to my doe spot, hoping the rain would subside before I got there…

Oh well, plenty of chores to do at home.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Drove to my doe spot, hoping the rain would subside before I got there…
> 
> Oh well, plenty of chores to do at home.


Matt , just about hit a buck a few minutes ago headed to the chiropractors .


----------



## pope125

Headed to LAS tomorrow to shoot a few new bows then headed out in the afternoon with my daughter still trying to put a buck in the dirt with the bow .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> Matt , just about hit a buck a few minutes ago headed to the chiropractors .


I saw several as I drove away from home. Just couldn't warm up to the idea of changing out in a steady misty rain.

I will say the 2" we got last week made the creeks look a bit better.


----------



## PSU Joe

Got back to easter PA late last night from the PSU game. What a great game and looks like some of you hung in and watched the comeback. Was absolutely great to be there in person and witness. Was hoping for a CFP bid but was clear the committee was going to keep the PAC 12 happy and keep Washington in if they won (which they did). If only Hamilton hadn't dropped that pass late in the Pitt game things would have been different (learning - play really weak strength of schedule which is a shame should be rewarded for playing a tougher schedule). Oh well, onto hunting related. Was interesting that driving all the way there and back only saw a handful of deer on their feet. Saw three doe in one field in Ohio and OMG they were as big as horses!!!! On the ride back must have seen 50 fresh roadkills. One headless body seemed to be the size of a 55 gallon drum! Saw a number of deer drives going on across Indiana and Ohio on the way home yesterday very close to the highway. Was very nervous they would push something right into the road. Good luck to those still out and trying to get it done.


----------



## pope125

I see temps for Saturday morning to be 22 maybe that we keep some of the gun hunters in bed , only can hope .


----------



## j.d.m.

Shortstroke said:


> Killed down the road from me, tylersport. Freak!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awsome deer, and to think he could easily have been illegal with points. One of those deer that remind you, no matter how big the rack, still have to verify point count.


----------



## bowtech8401

nicko said:


> Heard a lot of shooting up here on Saturday. I found two blood trails while following tracks in the snow. Guys are either bad shots and/or are not following up on their shots.


Who's to say they aren't giving the deer some time before tracking them? Pretty common practice in the archery world.


----------



## riceride565

j.d.m. said:


> Awsome deer, and to think he could easily have been illegal with points. One of those deer that remind you, no matter how big the rack, still have to verify point count.


I'm in 2B and if that deer came through minus the "legal" point on the right side (i.e. If he was not "legal") I'd still take him. I understand the general rules but I bet there is not a biologist in the state that would disagree with that from a herd management perspective (assuming it's 3.5 or older which I would guess it is but obviously impossible to tell from the pic). 
If I got pinged for taking it I would just have to accept that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Billy H said:


> That's a heck of a walk, two mature 10,s on the same property on thier feet in daylight after first week of firearms,and an 8 thrown in the mix,,, Dude I would be out there with my bow now and not wait for late season.


The one 10 point was bedded, he looked to have a swollen right hoof, wasn't moving too fast. I need to hang a stand today or tomorrow, I may just bring the bow with me.


----------



## Matt Musto

I got out Saturday morning with my bow and had hoped to catch a doe or possibly a buck headed into my spot to bed and evade the pressure from the adjacent properties. I hadn't hunted in this micro property since mid October and was hoping my stand was still there more than hoping to see a deer. I arrived in the dark and luckily my stand was still there. I climbed up by 6:25 and was just getting situated, screwed in my bow hanger, too my fanny pack off, attached my binos and then heard the sound I was hoping to hear.......ONCE I WAS SET UP!!! this single deer was not 30 yards away and headed straight to me. At this point i was possibly legal shooting time, sunrise was 7:05 am, so 7:35 was a go, but it was still DARK. I put my binos up and there it was a shooter buck that I had never seen before. From my glance I believe it was at least an 8 point with decent tine length and real nice mass from what I could tell. 

Now the deer is 15 yards broadside and still moving but my bow was still on the ground and my release in my cargo pocket. When I pull my release out, with it came my other tree hook which plummeted to the base of my tree with a thud. GAME OVER. He did not run but was now fully staring right at me silhouetted in the bare shag oak with the rising sun at my back. He was stopped there for about a minute, looking at me then back behind him for his escape route. I slowly bent over with him looking behind and got my string to try and bring my bow up. He then started back stepping and I hurriedly pulled my bow up but he knew something wasn't right and bounded off about 20 yards then stopped. I lost site of his body but did not hear any more walking so I sat and waited for more light. At this point it was 6:42, but I knew he had slipped out of there. 

Ugh.....If he had been 5 minutes later on his way back to bed I would have got a shot at 15 yards. I did see another 1.5 yo 6 pointer at 8AM but had to be home by 9:30. At least it gives me some hope for the late season that a new shooter is in the area and hopefully I didn't blow him out.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I got out Saturday morning with my bow and had hoped to catch a doe or possibly a buck headed into my spot to bed and evade the pressure from the adjacent properties. I hadn't hunted in this micro property since mid October and was hoping my stand was still there more than hoping to see a deer. I arrived in the dark and luckily my stand was still there. I climbed up by 6:25 and was just getting situated, screwed in my bow hanger, too my fanny pack off, attached my binos and then heard the sound I was hoping to hear.......ONCE I WAS SET UP!!! this single deer was not 30 yards away and headed straight to me. At this point i was possibly legal shooting time, sunrise was 7:05 am, so 7:35 was a go, but it was still DARK. I put my binos up and there it was a shooter buck that I had never seen before. From my glance I believe it was at least an 8 point with decent tine length and real nice mass from what I could tell.
> 
> Now the deer is 15 yards broadside and still moving but my bow was still on the ground and my release in my cargo pocket. When I pull my release out, with it came my other tree hook which plummeted to the base of my tree with a thud. GAME OVER. He did not run but was now fully staring right at me silhouetted in the bare shag oak with the rising sun at my back. He was stopped there for about a minute, looking at me then back behind him for his escape route. I slowly bent over with him looking behind and got my string to try and bring my bow up. He then started back stepping and I hurriedly pulled my bow up but he knew something wasn't right and bounded off about 20 yards then stopped. I lost site of his body but did not hear any more walking so I sat and waited for more light. At this point it was 6:42, but I knew he had slipped out of there.
> 
> Ugh.....If he had been 5 minutes later on his way back to bed I would have got a shot at 15 yards. I did see another 1.5 yo 6 pointer at 8AM but had to be home by 9:30. At least it gives me some hope for the late season that a new shooter is in the area and hopefully I didn't blow him out.


Good story , just goes to show people that are not seeing deer things can change real quick only takes one deer . I have learned and had things happen to me like what happen to you , first thing I do is get tied in put the bow hanger in put the bow on the hanger put my release on then do all the other things I need to do . Also learned the hard way the bow is the last thing to get lowered in the evening .


----------



## Mathias

bowtech8401 said:


> Who's to say they aren't giving the deer some time before tracking them? Pretty common practice in the archery world.


Pretty sure he was referring to shotgun hunters….


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> So its sorta common for guys to shoot at deer with a gun draw blood and not track ?? Slob Hunters , if you want to call them hunters .


A couple stories here . . first mine from Saturday. I only had a doe tag for 3D left. My buddy and I buried ourselves about a 1/2 mile apart WAAAAYYYY back in a gamelands covered with thick scrub oak. I had a few does surprise me and pop out of the scrub about 40 yards away in the snow and wind Saturday morning. I thought my shot was clear and fired. The doe didn't appear to react like a hit animal. Later I saw where I hit a fairly significant branch between me and her. (I saw it through my binoculars.) After the shot I climbed down and checked the site of the shot. Nothing. I followed the trails I thought she went on. Nothing. I searched for about 15 minutes. Nothing. I climbed back up in the tree and waited for my buddy who had shot a doe at the same time. When he got there I directed him toward where she went while I climbed down. No sooner did I hit the ground then he texted me that he found blood. He was about 20 yards beyond where I'd went on that trail. We picked up the trail and, in shorter order, had my deer. 

Second story. . years ago in another part of the State there was a guy we saw up on the mountain every year that really hunted for subsistence. I once game him a hunk of rope to tie his deer on his truck because his kept breaking. You might have thought I gave him a bar of gold. 

Anyway, he was hunting up the hill from us and I thought I had heard him shoot at least 5 different times. My buddy and I both had killed deer. While recovering his, he came across a second blood trail. He followed it and found a dead deer. He followed in in reverse and found our poor friend still sitting and hunting. He told him he got one, and he was happy. But then my buddy asked him about the other shots. In the end he had 5 dead deer. None of them "went down" so he assumed he didn't hit them.


----------



## Mathias

^ sounds like he should quit hunting.


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> I got out Saturday morning with my bow and had hoped to catch a doe or possibly a buck headed into my spot to bed and evade the pressure from the adjacent properties. I hadn't hunted in this micro property since mid October and was hoping my stand was still there more than hoping to see a deer. I arrived in the dark and luckily my stand was still there. I climbed up by 6:25 and was just getting situated, screwed in my bow hanger, too my fanny pack off, attached my binos and then heard the sound I was hoping to hear.......ONCE I WAS SET UP!!! this single deer was not 30 yards away and headed straight to me. At this point i was possibly legal shooting time, sunrise was 7:05 am, so 7:35 was a go, but it was still DARK. I put my binos up and there it was a shooter buck that I had never seen before. From my glance I believe it was at least an 8 point with decent tine length and real nice mass from what I could tell.
> 
> Now the deer is 15 yards broadside and still moving but my bow was still on the ground and my release in my cargo pocket. When I pull my release out, with it came my other tree hook which plummeted to the base of my tree with a thud. GAME OVER. He did not run but was now fully staring right at me silhouetted in the bare shag oak with the rising sun at my back. He was stopped there for about a minute, looking at me then back behind him for his escape route. I slowly bent over with him looking behind and got my string to try and bring my bow up. He then started back stepping and I hurriedly pulled my bow up but he knew something wasn't right and bounded off about 20 yards then stopped. I lost site of his body but did not hear any more walking so I sat and waited for more light. At this point it was 6:42, but I knew he had slipped out of there.
> 
> Ugh.....If he had been 5 minutes later on his way back to bed I would have got a shot at 15 yards. I did see another 1.5 yo 6 pointer at 8AM but had to be home by 9:30. At least it gives me some hope for the late season that a new shooter is in the area and hopefully I didn't blow him out.


Funny how all the pieces have to be perfect. A little excitement anyway.


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> ^ sounds like he should quit hunting.


If the guy is really hunting for subsistence, he may have already starved to death.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Mathias said:


> ^ sounds like he should quit hunting.


He learned a lot that day. I don't actually know him personally other than seeing him on the mountain. We don't hunt there anymore and I think he may have quit. He really didn't have two nickels to rub together. He was actually pretty reliable when he shot so I'm not sure what made him think he missed. He had several relatives hunting that day and they tagged all the deer. Clearly the right thing to do would have been to report it to the PGC . . and anyone else we probably would have. But everyone else up there in his shoes goes out and spotlights deer and shoots them at night. His biggest crime was not following up his shots. 

Like I said, he learned a lot that day. He was a young guy and in following years, he carefully checked his shots.


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Good story , just goes to show people that are not seeing deer things can change real quick only takes one deer . I have learned and had things happen to me like what happen to you , first thing I do is get tied in put the bow hanger in put the bow on the hanger put my release on then do all the other things I need to do . Also learned the hard way the bow is the last thing to get lowered in the evening .


I typically climb with my release on, tucked back up under my sleeve, but I was climbing to my hang-on with Hawk tree step segments and didn't want to crush the release as I bear hugged the tree. I had to attach the bottom two segments. You are right though, tree hangers then bow. If I would have put my release on immediately I might have been able to pull my bow up while he was walking in undetected. I forgot to the "read the script" as they say. ha ha


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> I typically climb with my release on, tucked back up under my sleeve, but I was climbing to my hang-on with Hawk tree step segments and didn't want to crush the release as I bear hugged the tree. I had to attach the bottom two segments. You are right though, tree hangers then bow. If I would have put my release on immediately I might have been able to pull my bow up while he was walking in undetected. I forgot to the "read the script" as they say. ha ha


I can say after 42 years of bowhunting **** still happens to me , just not as frequent. To this day I still say , to kill a deer or any animal with a bow , you need luck , and everything has to work out perfect and when it does its a great day . There are days when I ask myself , is this my first day hunting .


----------



## PaBone

The first thing I do is ready my bow when I first get in the tree, but I was doing an all day sit the last week of the season when I noticed around noon I had never attached my release to the D-loop. Total brain fart in the dark that morning, luckily a big buck never showed. Having a giant buck walk by your stand and having your Scott Exxus still in the pack would have taken some getting over. In a way I am glad it happened because now it will be something I will always double check. I also carry a Truball Short-n-Sweet in my pack as a back-up because it shoots Identical to the Exxus, but like not having a release strapped to me.


----------



## fap1800

Not sure if this was ever mentioned so I apologize is if I'm rehashing, but I recently joined the closed Facebook group Hunting Pennsylvania. 

If you use the Facebook then maybe check it out. Some pretty nice deer have been taken. 

Be forewarned though. Some posts will really make you scratch your head. Lots of bickering too in the comments section. Makes this AT group seem like a bunch of old bridge players. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

All setup in 5c with the Elite. Hoping a fat doe shows up before dark.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Kyle. U behind your house?


----------



## KylePA

No Springfield Township Bucks County. Not expecting to see much, had a trespasser come through with blue jeans on. I whistled at him and was trying to get out of stand to talk to him and he made a b-line down the hill in the direction I expect all the deer to come. 

I guess better than being at work if that's a consolation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

fap1800 said:


> Not sure if this was ever mentioned so I apologize is if I'm rehashing, but I recently joined the closed Facebook group Hunting Pennsylvania.
> 
> If you use the Facebook then maybe check it out. Some pretty nice deer have been taken.
> 
> Be forewarned though. Some posts will really make you scratch your head. Lots of bickering too in the comments section. Makes this AT group seem like a bunch of old bridge players.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have both excellent and terrible conversations on there. Nice to see some pictures though. That's where I'm watching to see what bucks come from where and few if any nice buck come from around me. Very disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Kyle!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

My wife's van . Everyone is OK. Deer ran right into the side.









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

I was able to kill a decent 9 point on opening day of rifle season in 2g. I wont post pics because its a gun kill. Also filled a doe tag on Saturday on our property in bradford county. Saw two very nice bucks up there too which is unusual. Biggest buck we've ever taken off of that property was the 105" 8 point my grandfather killed last year. Some of you may recall the pic I posted last year. We also learned of a giant killed next to the property we hunt in 2g. We have trail cam pics of this buck in velvet. Apparently he was killed in mid-October. What do you guys think the brute scores?

Trail Cam Pics















Harvest Pic


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Heck of a buck.


----------



## nicko

It's been tough sledding up here in Potter the past two days. The deer have been hunted and pushed for 5 days before we got started. I saw 13 today but I had to put some miles on my legs to find them. A few inches of fresh snow overnight made the searching a lot easier but they deer have not been sitting tight and they have been quick to high tail it. 

I know gun hunting doesn't sound like a big challenge. But trying to get yourself in a good position for a shot on pressured deer in thick woods with fresh snow covering the branches is not easy. I also saw a slew of fresh coyote tracks, most of them following tge deer tracks in the snow.

My feet are aching and I'm half whipped but we still have tomorrow to try and connect.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Those big woods sure are challenging! We also had a tough year at camp in potter. Had a bad stomach bug works it way thru, myself and 6 other guys got sick. We had a kid, senior in high school, kill his first deer, a big old mountain buck 12 point. Good luck nicko!


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Those big woods sure are challenging! We also had a tough year at camp in potter. Had a bad stomach bug works it way thru, myself and 6 other guys got sick. We had a kid, senior in high school, kill his first deer, a big old mountain buck 12 point. Good luck nicko!



Thanks Dave. 2,400 acres and aside from driving the SUV in, we park and then we're doing all of our hunting on foot. Gotta get ATVs. I'm still young enough to handle it but there is so much land on this lease we haven't seen and won't see or be able to hunt if we have to rely solely on our legs.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Shortstroke said:


> They have both excellent and terrible conversations on there. Nice to see some pictures though. That's where I'm watching to see what bucks come from where and few if any nice buck come from around me. Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my neck of the woods Kyle. Live and hunt on my own property. If you don't mind sharing, where are you at?


----------



## jacobh

Nick my 4 wheeler is always available for u


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick my 4 wheeler is always available for u


Thanks Scott. Wishing I had it up here now.


----------



## jacobh

Well in the future just text me. Runs great. I use it to plow snow at the house and hunt in Md. other then that it sits here


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter update - my son had a very unique experience. While still hunting out back of our place he stumbled across a single drop of blood about the size the fingernail on my little finger. I was very impressed with the mere fact that he spotted it on the wet ground. He led the way for roughly 200 yards and we found this....



Turns out the neighbor shot him and was unable to find it. A quick call around and there was one very happy neighbor. We don't have "boundaries" with this neighbor and each camp's hunters are welcome to roam back and forth except for opening day of rifle.

The trip, although brief, is always nice. Something special watching your son interact with three older generations of family members. He didn't score, but not for lack of trying, well with the exception of sunrise on Friday morning....:mg:


I saw two great buck, one he was unable to shoulder the Rem model 700 .270 fast enough for a quality shot and the other I bumped when walking a ravine out. We still have a small crew of 6 up there and last I heard a doe, 6-point, and 7-point were taken this morning. We need to take 6 doe off of our lease and I believe we now have 3. We will have hunters there through Friday 12/9 and I am hoping we reach that total before the late season.

Joe


----------



## Shortstroke

Mcbowhunt said:


> That's my neck of the woods Kyle. Live and hunt on my own property. If you don't mind sharing, where are you at?


Quoted me mcbowhunt I'm just outside of quakertown in trumbauersville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Shortstroke said:


> Quoted me mcbowhunt I'm just outside of quakertown in trumbauersville
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My great-grandfather lived in Trumbauersville. Nice little town.


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> Good luck Kyle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no deer from the stand tonight. Ran into three doe walking out with the headlamp. No sign of my trespasser either, no clue where he came from. Waited around well after dark. Seems he was dropped off from the road and he walked right past the posted signs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401

Mathias said:


> Pretty sure he was referring to shotgun hunters….


So was I, benefit of the doubt deal.


----------



## Mr. October

nicko said:


> It's been tough sledding up here in Potter the past two days. The deer have been hunted and pushed for 5 days before we got started. I saw 13 today but I had to put some miles on my legs to find them. A few inches of fresh snow overnight made the searching a lot easier but they deer have not been sitting tight and they have been quick to high tail it.
> 
> I know gun hunting doesn't sound like a big challenge. But trying to get yourself in a good position for a shot on pressured deer in thick woods with fresh snow covering the branches is not easy. I also saw a slew of fresh coyote tracks, most of them following tge deer tracks in the snow.
> 
> My feet are aching and I'm half whipped but we still have tomorrow to try and connect.


I enjoy gun hunting too. Really just as much as I enjoy bow hunting. It's different and offers it's own, sometimes harder challenges.


----------



## Mr. October

12-Ringer said:


> Potter update - my son had a very unique experience. While still hunting out back of our place he stumbled across a single drop of blood about the size the fingernail on my little finger. I was very impressed with the mere fact that he spotted it on the wet ground. He led the way for roughly 200 yards and we found this....
> 
> Turns out the neighbor shot him and was unable to find it. A quick call around and there was one very happy neighbor. We don't have "boundaries" with this neighbor and each camp's hunters are welcome to roam back and forth except for opening day of rifle.
> 
> The trip, although brief, is always nice. Something special watching your son interact with three older generations of family members. He didn't score, but not for lack of trying, well with the exception of sunrise on Friday morning....:mg:
> 
> I saw two great buck, one he was unable to shoulder the Rem model 700 .270 fast enough for a quality shot and the other I bumped when walking a ravine out. We still have a small crew of 6 up there and last I heard a doe, 6-point, and 7-point were taken this morning. We need to take 6 doe off of our lease and I believe we now have 3. We will have hunters there through Friday 12/9 and I am hoping we reach that total before the late season.
> 
> Joe


Looks like a great week Joe. Sounds like your boy will become a great guide for you in your older years.


----------



## pope125

Card pull this morning and have to say could not be any more disappointed. Geez, how hard is it to get a legal 8 point on camera ? On to plan B !!


----------



## Scotty C

Mcbowhunt said:


> Green score was 206" gross. We may no the same people Scott. When I saw the pic you posted I didn't see it as well, but when I was sent better pics it all adds up.


We may.. Like I said. My father in laws nephew lives right near this area. Saw 3 giants when he was brush hogging his field.. Said one is even bigger than the one that was killed.

Kleintops deer farm is pretty close to the area. 1.9 Miles on the road, little over half a mile as the crow flies. Maybe its just a rumor but I heard he had a few escapees 3 years ago. Could be helping the genetic make up of the local deer herd???


----------



## jtkratzer

Happy for ever the hunter is who put a tag on this buck. After seeing him from the road four or five times from velvet into bow season along with several pictures, I was hoping to see him from the stand. He made it through archery season as I had pictures of him on 11/21. Got a picture this morning of him in the bed of a truck. Killed last Wednesday with a crossbow, practically across the street from a spot I had him on camera and had seen him on the hoof driving by.


----------



## Scotty C

Killed a doe this weekend in 3d. I refuse to kill any doe on our farm in 5C. Numbers are very low. 
The deer population on my hunting land in Saylorsburg is overrun with doe. Saw 25 plus on Saturday.


----------



## Shortstroke

pope125 said:


> Card pull this morning and have to say could not be any more disappointed. Geez, how hard is it to get a legal 8 point on camera ? On to plan B !!


This was my card pull after returning from Kansas 










Oh and a coyote. 

Could always be worse pope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Man if that private ground??


----------



## dumpster fire

I was in Southern Potter Saturday and had 2 bucks come through chasing a doe in the morning. Both were legal and I unfortunately missed.


----------



## Scotty C

Gun season is always a fiasco at our property.

I caught two trespassers on the first day and there were 7 guys hunting 19 acres of the neighbors property that borders ours. Its worse than state game lands. 
I get concerned because they move in close to my dads house and have no concern or knowledge of anyone else hunting the area. My cousin had to duck for cover on Saturday morning because an 13 year old was dropped off to hunt by his dad (yes thats correct, a 13 year old alone!!)... He had no idea where he was hunting and shot down toward other hunters. 
His father showed up later and failed to see the problem. I explained to him its illegal and dangerous for his son to be alone at such a young age, let alone the fact that he had no idea where he was shooting or if anyone was nearby.
Turns out he was trespassing as well. Way to teach your son proper ethics???


----------



## Shortstroke

jacobh said:


> Man if that private ground??


Yes sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa

I haven't been out since rifle started. Neighbors have more stands than acreage. Not to mention cinder block sized salt lick. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

Apparently I was wrong about being done deer "hunting" for the year. I just had a big doe slam into my 2 week old Mercedes on the way to work. Awesome start to the day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> Yes sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Hell - think I may have found someone who has it worse than I....

Joe


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> Holy Hell - think I may have found someone who has it worse than I....
> 
> Joe


Joe if you only knew 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

Shortstroke said:


> Joe if you only knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I'll stop complaining about the 1 or 2 trespassers I get a year.. This is crazy!!


----------



## jtkratzer

Holy crap. I'd turn the photos over to police and the game commission and ask for their help. It's not one guy, it's the whole state. Next thing you'll see is a truck and trailer hauling firewood out or someone pulling a camper in.


----------



## dougell

Looks like a cattle drive went through at one point.I wonder what the deal is with the girl on the horse with a rope.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

You guys that have private ground that deal with trespassing issues, what the heck do you do? I would probably buy one of those tazer guns...seriously tho, that would drive me mad, we have 100 acres and I've never seen a trespasser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Wow I'd be posting laminated pics in that trail and say I know who u are stay out


----------



## TauntoHawk

I guess all the tresspasser talk has me finding the silver lining in not having any private ground locally.. 

I try not to talk much about it here but does anyone else struggle with hunting with family members and lets say their style of hunting? I'm not talking about being elitist its more of borderline ethics


----------



## KylePA

Same issue I have in the one property I hunt that I had the trespasser on last night. It has a gas line and power line running through it. People just use the gas line and power line for access and came from all directions. Would imagine that the person was dropped off at the road and ended up taking the gas line or power line back to another access point or ended up at one of the houses nearby. I do believe it happens in archery season as well, but it isn't as noticeable with the leaves on the trees and lack of blaze orange. I could tell the guy yesterday couldn't have been all that serious, considering he was wearing blue jeans and had a camo shotgun that looked like it was a field model with only a front bead site.


----------



## TauntoHawk

always wondered which side of the coin adjoining public land would be better/worse.. having access to more land than I could own or having more people than I can count having "access" TO the land I own


----------



## dougell

The horse girl I ran into. Told her I don't mind her riding it in the summer but come September through February I would like her to stay off. 

Thumbs up.Way to reasonable.


----------



## dougell

Oh,it's a pipeline.That explains a lot,Many people erroneously think that a pipeline give them a legal right of way.


----------



## Shortstroke

dougell said:


> Oh,it's a pipeline.That explains a lot,Many people erroneously think that a pipeline give them a legal right of way.


Yeah.... intersection of a pipeline and power line makes it tough to keep people away. I have people walk off the road down the pipeline and up the power line to game lands. This winter I have to do some more posting since people can't seem to stay on what's theirs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

I don't know the legalities of a powerline right of way as far as the power or gas company is concerned.Could you fence and gate both sides if you give a key to the power company?


----------



## Shortstroke

One side is fenced but can walk around it which is what happens. I need to either stop and visit neighbors or write them all letters and get this straightened out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Shortstroke said:


> One side is fenced but can walk around it which is what happens. I need to either stop and visit neighbors or write them all letters and get this straightened out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A quick heads up if I may. Your not helping your cause posting that onyx map on the web, especially a hunting web site. Plenty of lurkers here that love to see locations posted.


----------



## pope125

billy h said:


> a quick heads up if i may. Your not helping your cause posting that onyx map on the web, especially a hunting web site. Plenty of lurkers here that love to see locations posted.


x2!


----------



## pope125

Headed out in about 20 , hope they move for my daughters sake . Also just ordered the new Prime Centergy .


----------



## jacobh

Good Luck Bob!!! Hoping she can put 1 down


----------



## Mathias

Bit of rain and sleet hee in Bucks County but the Halon is ready for a doe....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Good Luck Bob!!! Hoping she can put 1 down


 Thanks Scott !!! We are going to need some luck , from the camera pull not much buck movement .


----------



## jacobh

U just never know brother if u need help getting it out feel free to call. Tell her good luck


----------



## Mathias

My flooring guy just called I had to take it. As I whispered into my phone 2 does walked by, heard me and ran. 😠

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Billy H said:


> A quick heads up if I may. Your not helping your cause posting that onyx map on the web, especially a hunting web site. Plenty of lurkers here that love to see locations posted.


Yeahhhh not sure how to edit from my phone Any admin that can either delete or blur out coordinates??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Shortstroke said:


> Yeahhhh not sure how to edit from my phone Any admin that can either delete or blur out coordinates??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Send Joe 12-Ringer a PM he will help you out .


----------



## Shortstroke

pope125 said:


> Shortstroke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhhh not sure how to edit from my phone Any admin that can either delete or blur out coordinates??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Send Joe 12-Ringer a PM he will help you out .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks pope good call
> 
> I mean the only thing they will see is people [emoji23][emoji23][emoji24]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> My flooring guy just called I had to take it. As I whispered into my phone 2 does walked by, heard me and ran. &#55357;&#56864;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Ugh , that sucks !! There goes the slim jims and jerky .


----------



## Mathias

Looking for redemption...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Order up Bob? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Billy H said:


> A quick heads up if I may. Your not helping your cause posting that onyx map on the web, especially a hunting web site. Plenty of lurkers here that love to see locations posted.


I'm already on my way! :wink:


----------



## dougell

Here's a good trespassing situation.I blew off the last wed afternoon of bear season to hunt the last couple hours.I'm on some private land that I'm part owner of and come across a set of prints in the snow that are a couple hours old.I start on them and eventually come across a set of boot prints.I immediately back off even though I was pretty confident they belonged to a trespassing neighbor.This property is posted but gets hit pretty hard and to date,I've never given anyone a hard time that I saw back there.That night my buddy calls me and tells me that the guy did kill the bear and it was who I suspected it was.I didn't really care and then I saw the bear,still in the back of his truck the following sunday.Worse yet,it's still there today and way past being spoiled.I'll guarantee that bear will end up over a bank and unless he dumps it anywhere but his own property,not a thing can be done about it.


----------



## Shortstroke

fap1800 said:


> I'm already on my way! :wink:


Please come maybe you can find the deer hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Shortstroke said:


> Please come maybe you can find the deer hahah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're relying on me to find deer this year then you, sir are in serious trouble. Deer season has not been too kind to me so far, but hey, it is what it is. I've done well the last few years so you're bound to have some down years. 

In all seriousness, a Mod should be able to help you out before any new trespassers show up. We already know you have your hands full already. Good luck.


----------



## Shortstroke

fap1800 said:


> If you're relying on me to find deer this year then you, sir are in serious trouble. Deer season has not been too kind to me so far, but hey, it is what it is. I've done well the last few years so you're bound to have some down years.
> 
> In all seriousness, a Mod should be able to help you out before any new trespassers show up. We already know you have your hands full already. Good luck.


Sounds like you and I would make a great team of keeping treestand seats warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Ho

I was just checking the news and saw the article that I linked below. Someone killed an elk at the Trexler Game Preserve last weekend. I would be willing to bet that someone killed this cow thinking that it was a "huge doe". 

They currently allow archery hunting in select areas, bet it is closed next season. 

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/lehigh-county/index.ssf/2016/12/know_who_killed_a_lehigh_count.html


----------



## Live4hunting

dougell said:


> Here's a good trespassing situation.I blew off the last wed afternoon of bear season to hunt the last couple hours.I'm on some private land that I'm part owner of and come across a set of prints in the snow that are a couple hours old.I start on them and eventually come across a set of boot prints.I immediately back off even though I was pretty confident they belonged to a trespassing neighbor.This property is posted but gets hit pretty hard and to date,I've never given anyone a hard time that I saw back there.That night my buddy calls me and tells me that the guy did kill the bear and it was who I suspected it was.I didn't really care and then I saw the bear,still in the back of his truck the following sunday.Worse yet,it's still there today and way past being spoiled.I'll guarantee that bear will end up over a bank and unless he dumps it anywhere but his own property,not a thing can be done about it.


Biggest issues with bear hunting, odds are you don't get one, when you do most people don't like the meat or have the extra cash to do something with the trophy. I think more than we want to think about, the ear tag is removed and carcass dumped.


----------



## dougell

I think it happens all the time.Bears spoil pretty fast if you don't get the hide off right away.It just irks me that this pinhead made no effort to do anything with it.


----------



## Mr. October

Shortstroke said:


> Please come maybe you can find the deer hahah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe just ask all those passers by. One of them was bound to see a deer at some point or another.


----------



## Live4hunting

SwitchbckXT said:


> You guys that have private ground that deal with trespassing issues, what the heck do you do? I would probably buy one of those tazer guns[emoji23]...seriously tho, that would drive me mad, we have 100 acres and I've never seen a trespasser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Pa trespassing laws are hard to enforce. Height, distance between, not on trees must be free standing posts. signed dated wit property owner contact addy or phone. First you have to identify the person. Then properly notify them with proof, usually easiest is certified letter with map identifying property lines and letter notifying for malicious trespassing if caught again. Most time if just trespassing hunting horses and no property damage police don't get involved. I had a picture of a guy on my covert camera, and pictures of my camera as it walked through the woods road on a quad and in a car. Turned it over to the police, " cant prove he took the camera just that he had his pic taken" we will keep an eye out and question but not much we can do.


----------



## Shortstroke

Mr. October said:


> Maybe just ask all those passers by. One of them was bound to see a deer at some point or another.


[emoji23][emoji23] burnnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Scott Ho said:


> I was just checking the news and saw the article that I linked below. Someone killed an elk at the Trexler Game Preserve last weekend. I would be willing to bet that someone killed this cow thinking that it was a "huge doe".
> 
> They currently allow archery hunting in select areas, bet it is closed next season.
> 
> http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/lehigh-county/index.ssf/2016/12/know_who_killed_a_lehigh_count.html


What the hell would anybody get out of doing that. Little scary these guys are out there.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Here's a good trespassing situation.I blew off the last wed afternoon of bear season to hunt the last couple hours.I'm on some private land that I'm part owner of and come across a set of prints in the snow that are a couple hours old.I start on them and eventually come across a set of boot prints.I immediately back off even though I was pretty confident they belonged to a trespassing neighbor.This property is posted but gets hit pretty hard and to date,I've never given anyone a hard time that I saw back there.That night my buddy calls me and tells me that the guy did kill the bear and it was who I suspected it was.I didn't really care and then I saw the bear,still in the back of his truck the following sunday.Worse yet,it's still there today and way past being spoiled.I'll guarantee that bear will end up over a bank and unless he dumps it anywhere but his own property,not a thing can be done about it.


oh you got me fired up, One thing I cant stand is guys who bear hunt and tell you they hate the meat and wont eat it. I get it that we kill yotes and dont eat them but bear meat is delicious if processed properly


----------



## dougell

Yep,if you get the hide off quick and trim all of the fat,bear meat if awesome.This one was 160lbs at the check station but apparently now it weighs 280lbs.


----------



## pope125

http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...great-deer-decline-are-the-good-ol-days-over/

Deer declining all over the country , just not in Pa .


----------



## Live4hunting

Back in the 80s before the elk really took off in Pa, we were hunting potter. had a guy come into a general store saying he shot the biggest buck in the state and new record. yep you guessed it, it was an elk. Several people including the store owner said he better call the state and report it, cursing up and down this guy insisted everyone was crazy there are no elk in pa. Since it didn't appear that this guy would call himself the store owner call the game commission and reported it. Before the guy could leave the fur fuz showed up and the show really started. How can a person mis identify a 500 pound antlered animal standing 8 feet at the top of its antlers as a deer. But then again how does a 2 legged person look anything like any 4 legged animal. whats the saying just cant fix stupid!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacobh

Haha Bob Pa just hasent admitted it yet!!!! Funny how they're so stuck on that they're doing a good job they won't admit it's out of hand. Glad to see other states owning up to screwing up the herds



QUOTE=pope125;1097805169]http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...great-deer-decline-are-the-good-ol-days-over/

Deer declining all over the country , just not in Pa .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...great-deer-decline-are-the-good-ol-days-over/
> 
> Deer declining all over the country , just not in Pa .


Good article.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Haha Bob Pa just hasent admitted it yet!!!! Funny how they're so stuck on that they're doing a good job they won't admit it's out of hand. Glad to see other states owning up to screwing up the herds
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1097805169]http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...great-deer-decline-are-the-good-ol-days-over/
> 
> Deer declining all over the country , just not in Pa .


[/QUOTE]

Don't think they will ever admit it , but will give them credit for cutting doe tags in 5C . It would be nice if they cut them again next year 20 thousand would be nice . But then you talk to other hunters from around the state and some think all is good.


----------



## nicko

Just getting caught up after a day chasing the ungulates. Holy crap shortstroke!!!!! I would be ready to lose my mind if I had land and that much trespassing.


----------



## dougell

What hast Pa not admitted?The buck kill is close to half of what it was in 2000.It's all a matter of perspective.Twenty to thirty years ago it was nothing to see upwards of 50-60/day but they were small and the habitat was destroyed as a result.Today,we don't see a fraction of that that.The hunting is more challenging but more rewarding and the deer are much bigger on average.I'll take what we have today over what we had 30 years ago.They did do a good job.We have bigger does,bigger bucks and habitat that can actually sustain what deer are out there.The plan has worked exactly as designed.


----------



## jacobh

Bob I'm there with u.... want a more mature herd? Stop killing deer . Yep that easy


----------



## jacobh

I'll agree to disagree




dougell said:


> What hast Pa not admitted?The buck kill is close to half of what it was in 2000.It's all a matter of perspective.Twenty to thirty years ago it was nothing to see upwards of 50-60/day but they were small and the habitat was destroyed as a result.Today,we don't see a fraction of that that.The hunting is more challenging but more rewarding and the deer are much bigger on average.I'll take what we have today over what we had 30 years ago.They did do a good job.We have bigger does,bigger bucks and habitat that can actually sustain what deer are out there.The plan has worked exactly as designed.


----------



## Billy H

Curious how old you are Dougell


----------



## pope125

Reading and article tonight and came across this one in Petersen Bowhunting " Over the Counter Whitetails " . A lot of people are saying we're killing bigger deer look at the ranking we are 10th on the list .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Well guys im giving Pike co Illinois one more shot leaving in the morning taking the smoke pole this time.Hopefully it goes better than archery season.phone service is bad out there so i wont be able to get on AT.hopefully have some pics on monday


----------



## jacobh

Yea I heard the Lakowskis Potts And the Drury brothers are fighting over land in Pa it's so good here lol!!! I really can't believe that Pa has more P&Y then Texas but what do I know


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well guys im giving Pike co Illinois one more shot leaving in the morning taking the smoke pole this time.Hopefully it goes better than archery season.phone service is bad out there so i wont be able to get on AT.hopefully have some pics on monday


Darrin , good luck!!! Saw some big ones hit the dirt this past weekend with the snow they had.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Darrin , good luck!!! Saw some big ones hit the dirt this past weekend with the snow they had.


Thanks Bob suppose to be in the teens at night high 20's during the day.first cold snap of the year hopefully that will getem on their feet


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well guys im giving Pike co Illinois one more shot leaving in the morning taking the smoke pole this time.Hopefully it goes better than archery season.phone service is bad out there so i wont be able to get on AT.hopefully have some pics on monday


Don't post them here if you get one - this is a PA Archery thread - not an Il gun thread .. don't you even live in OH







Just kidding - I couldn't resist!!!!
Good luck, let the air out of a good one.

Joe


----------



## palmatedbuck04

12-Ringer said:


> Don't post them here if you get one - this is a PA Archery thread - not an Il gun thread .. don't you even live in OH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding - I couldn't resist!!!!
> Good luck, let the air out of a good one.
> 
> Joe


Joe im an honorary PA resident Nicko granted me citizenship a long time ago


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Thanks Bob suppose to be in the teens at night high 20's during the day.first cold snap of the year hopefully that will getem on their feet


Buddy of mine lives in Pike killed a 196' few days ago said it has been rocking .


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> Buddy of mine lives in Pike killed a 196' few days ago said it has been rocking .


Do u know what part of the county he is in? Were in Pleasant Hill south part of the county almost to Calhoun county


----------



## Shortstroke

nicko said:


> Just getting caught up after a day chasing the ungulates. Holy crap shortstroke!!!!! I would be ready to lose my mind if I had land and that much trespassing.


I'm taking on all trespassers so my fellow SE Pa guys can hunt in peace [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Scott Ho said:


> I was just checking the news and saw the article that I linked below. Someone killed an elk at the Trexler Game Preserve last weekend. I would be willing to bet that someone killed this cow thinking that it was a "huge doe".
> 
> They currently allow archery hunting in select areas, bet it is closed next season.
> 
> http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/lehigh-county/index.ssf/2016/12/know_who_killed_a_lehigh_count.html


Elk was killed in the fenced in range, that is all surrounded by private ground and zoo land. State lands are too far away, and they highly doubt it was a mistake.


----------



## nicko

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Joe im an honorary PA resident Nicko granted me citizenship a long time ago


It's true. I issued Darrin a laminated membership card.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> What hast Pa not admitted?The buck kill is close to half of what it was in 2000.It's all a matter of perspective.Twenty to thirty years ago it was nothing to see upwards of 50-60/day but they were small and the habitat was destroyed as a result.Today,we don't see a fraction of that that.The hunting is more challenging but more rewarding and the deer are much bigger on average.I'll take what we have today over what we had 30 years ago.They did do a good job.We have bigger does,bigger bucks and habitat that can actually sustain what deer are out there.The plan has worked exactly as designed.


I am glad you are happy !!!


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Do u know what part of the county he is in? Were in Pleasant Hill south part of the county almost to Calhoun county


He has a few farms I say around Nebo .


----------



## pope125

For the crossbow guys , new Ravin Crossbows . . Look at this 100 yd group . Another great move by the PGC , making crossbows legal .


----------



## pope125

pope125 said:


> He has a few farms I say around Nebo .


Darrin , we can't be talking about Illinois on this thread we are going to upset some people . This is a Pa thread !!!


----------



## jacobh

Well good news is that one is illegal in Pa with a 195# pull. Yea insane accuracy though




pope125 said:


> For the crossbow guys , new Ravin Crossbows . . Look at this 100 yd group . Another great move by the PGC , making crossbows legal .


----------



## Matt Musto

Scott Ho said:


> I was just checking the news and saw the article that I linked below. Someone killed an elk at the Trexler Game Preserve last weekend. I would be willing to bet that someone killed this cow thinking that it was a "huge doe".
> 
> They currently allow archery hunting in select areas, bet it is closed next season.
> 
> http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/lehigh-county/index.ssf/2016/12/know_who_killed_a_lehigh_count.html


If anyone is interested, in this link above, in the article is another link to the PGC trail camera contest that my pic was an honorable mention #5. Thanks to 12ringer for posting a link in this thread. I think mine was the best picture quality for sure.
Check it out


----------



## palmatedbuck04

pope125 said:


> He has a few farms I say around Nebo .


Nebo is the next town east of us thats real close Bob


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Well good news is that one is illegal in Pa with a 195# pull. Yea insane accuracy though


Scott , well I was at LAS yesterday and was told that they sold two of them already . So much for being illegal , no different than going to other parts of the state go into a Dicks and they are selling corn and attractants .


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Well good news is that one is illegal in Pa with a 195# pull. Yea insane accuracy though


Yep - you have to love PAs laws/regs - almost need a law degree to navigate some of them...crossbows are legal, but only some, electronic devices are not legal unless hunting certain species, you can use an in-line in in the extended season in certain WMU's, while others much be flintlock, oh yeah - I just saw too that that the legislation approved auto-loading rifles - wonder what the PAGC will do with that one....I can already here the woods on opening day with an AR .300 sounding off through the valley... I almost wish they'd release the digest earlier than the licenses so that those of us who really try our best to follow the laws/regs have time to review. The last five years there is very little that HASN'T changed, from WMU boundaries and season lengths to tag allocations and available weapons/accessories.

Not necessarily intended to be critical, it is what it is.......

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> If anyone is interested, in this link above, in the article is another link to the PGC trail camera contest that my pic was an honorable mention #5. Thanks to 12ringer for posting a link in this thread. I think mine was the best picture quality for sure.
> Check it out



Congrats Matt - nice to see one of us get on a board somewhere! 

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Crossbow=kiss of death to deer herd.
Now I'm talking PA, not Ohio or other states where they aren't over run with "hunters".
They are selling so many of these things, you think deer numbers are bad now?
Standby.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...great-deer-decline-are-the-good-ol-days-over/
> 
> Deer declining all over the country , just not in Pa .


“We would go three or four days without seeing a single deer. I’ve seen numbers go up and down before, but not like this. They just weren’t there,” says Hicks, a 40-year-old heating and air conditioning mechanic from Goochland, Virginia. “We normally kill 30 to 40 deer, but we only killed eight this year. I didn’t shoot a buck all season.”

There is his answer right there. And I guarantee you he tagged and reported less than half of those, if any. I'm very familiar with hunting this part of Virginia. It is over run with outlaws and that is on top of the 3 bucks they can kill and unlimited does. 20 years of this type of hunting is sure to decimate the herd. My uncle and his 2 sons who live 20 minutes from Goochland have awesome deer hunting, but they only shoot one or 2 deer each, each season.


----------



## Mathias

Enough of the negatively, congrats Matt!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Too many different rules!!! Man paging through the book is ridiculous trying to find out what area is what when that areas season is what weapon u can use. It's gotten out of hand


----------



## jacobh

Oh Bob I agree completely. Look how many admit to using the G5 havoc broadheads.... they're barbed. Now the truth is a lot don't know about all of this but let's face it with all the different rules who can follow it from year to year


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> Crossbow=kiss of death to deer herd.
> Now I'm talking PA, not Ohio or other states where they aren't over run with "hunters".
> They are selling so many of these things, you think deer numbers are bad now?
> Standby.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ohios herd was way better prior to crossbows


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Reading and article tonight and came across this one in Petersen Bowhunting " Over the Counter Whitetails " . A lot of people are saying we're killing bigger deer look at the ranking we are 10th on the list .


Top fifth percentile in the country. I'd say that is pretty good? Do you Bob?


----------



## pope125

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nebo is the next town east of us thats real close Bob


Need to get back to Illinois , I really miss that place spend a ton of hours in a tree in Pike and Calhoun . If your ever looking for another hunter give me a shout .


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Curious how old you are Dougell


48 Billy.Started hunting in 1980.


----------



## jacobh

Matt if we were top 5th percentile I'd be ecstatic but come on we have more P&Y then Texas? I see a lot of TV shows hunting Texas and not many hunting Pa. All I can figure is they get paid to put deer on camera and big bucks on the ground so u have to go where u can get that. Most are Midwest and Texas


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Top fifth percentile in the country. I'd say that is pretty good? Do you Bob?


IDK , I thought a few years ago that I saw another article saying we were 5th who the heck to we believe . Maybe I am not being realistic , but I am always looking for things and ways that we can make the hunting better . Me personally I am not happy with Pa being mediocre !!


----------



## jacobh

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-1..._gus&_gucid=public&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=M2Ag73J


I always laugh at articles as the one posted before we were too 5th percentile. This article has us as the 5th worst state to hunt deer. Also has NY as the worst as a lot of NY residents say is true yet the other article says NY is also 5th percentile of the best states to hunt


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> Enough of the negatively, congrats Matt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt, but I would have much rather put my tag on that bucks ear :crybaby2:


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-1..._gus&_gucid=public&_gup=Facebook&_gsc=M2Ag73J
> 
> 
> I always laugh at articles as the one posted before we were too 5th percentile. This article has us as the 5th worst state to hunt deer. Also has NY as the worst as a lot of NY residents say is true yet the other article says NY is also 5th percentile of the best states to hunt


Scott, the one posted before is fact. That is how we rank for killing Pope & Young bucks. The one you posted is an opinion article. Those will vary widely by who they are written by or who is polled. I'm not going to argue with anyone about what they are seeing for population in their immediate hunting areas, as they also vary dependent upon many factors, but the truth is PA can grow nice racks with maturity if deer are passed at a young age....all throughout the state.


----------



## Live4hunting

Don't think they will ever admit it , but will give them credit for cutting doe tags in 5C . It would be nice if they cut them again next year 20 thousand would be nice . But then you talk to other hunters from around the state and some think all is good.[/QUOTE]

Try 60K in 2B


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> IDK , I thought a few years ago that I saw another article saying we were 5th who the heck to we believe . Maybe I am not being realistic , but I am always looking for things and ways that we can make the hunting better . Me personally I am not happy with Pa being mediocre !!


I believe that PA is headed in the right direction for hunters who are looking for the chance to kill a mature buck with a big rack. I also agree that the doe slaughter has got to end in the special regs areas. they got down to the low numbers they are looking for and now should sustain or slightly increase what we have. But that is just my view of course.


----------



## jacobh

Matt I'm not argueing but I don't believe Pa has more then Texas I just don't see that at all. Anyways i agree u have to pass the small ones to get bigger deer. Killing every doe u see isn't doing it. Pa this year I've seen 1 mature doe and 8 bucks!!!! That's not good wither


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I'll agree to disagree


You can disagree all you want but the PGC posts the harvests and they've decreased greatly since 2000.The hunting may very well suck in the area of the state with the highest human population and smallest number of places to hunt.That's to be expected.


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

I'm not sure how I feel about semi rifles but if you look at the facts,I don't see a legitimate reason to keep them out of the woods.It's been legal for years to use semi-shotguns in the areas of the state with the highest human population.I haven't heard about many life or death instances in those areas because of semi shotguns.


----------



## jacobh

So if it sucks why do they continue to kill? Why give a extra 2 month to slaughter the few deer that are left??



QUOTE=dougell;1097829497]You can disagree all you want but the PGC posts the harvests and they've decreased greatly since 2000.The hunting may very well suck in the area of the state with the highest human population and smallest number of places to hunt.That's to be expected.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charman03

Any of you southeast guys hunt this?


----------



## dougell

BECAUSE IT'S A DIFFERENT SITUATION IN THE sra's.You have the highest population center in the state,couple with one of the highest deer densities.You add in the fact that deer/human conflict is extremely high and there's thousands of safe havens for the deer.It's flat out impossible to manage thousands of small properties to make everyone happy and extremely unrealistic at the same time.You have guys complaining that there's no deer on the 13 acres that they hunt and then guys like Pope who kills five deer on a farm because he says it's over run with deer.The only thing they can do is distribute the tags and hope the hunters use them in the most problematic areas.You'll never get deer evenly distributed across any landscape,let alone an urban or suburban area.

I never said it sucked either.I simply stated that they have admitted that deer numbers are half of what they used to be.Whether or not that sucks is subjective to one's expectations.We rarely hunt any other days than Saturday but we saw 12 deer all season long from stands.Some of that reason is because there's less deer but most of it was because food sources change constantly up here and when deer find it,they don't have to travel far.In rifle season,there's very little pressure in vast,remote area so the deer don't move.As a result,almost everyone you run into is screaming about no deer but they give up after the first day and the woods are empty.I hunted all day this past Saturday on easily accessed public land in a very remote area.I saw one vehicle parked,no hunters and never heard a shot,other than the one's we took.Hunters are having zero impact on the deer over huge areas of this state.The food sources and habitat are the limiting factors.It's just a matter of perspective,we had a great year this year but I don't expect to see dozens of deer every day like we used to.I have three neighbors that are flat out screaming about no deer and they claim they've all been shot off,even though very few are actually killed.We have very little agriculture as it's mostly contiguous forest.There's about 3k acres directly behind my house that was owned by a couple different land associations.They both sold their timber rights off years ago and got them back two years ago.As a result,the co, who owned the timber went in and raped it over the past 15 years,taking pretty much every mast producing tree off of 3k acres.The deer herd did good for a while as it was growing back but they literally browsed off every single preferred seedling,leaving nothing but non-preferred junk to take over.There's literally nothing for the deer to eat in the fall and no reason for them to be in there.In just a few short years,the carrying capacity plummeted.In the summer the deer are there because they have all kinds of forbes to eat but if there's a good mast crop close by like this year,they simply vanish.It has nothing to do with an over harvest in the majority of the state,especially the northern tier.It's all about the habitat and I'll guarantee that the habitat on a 10-60 acres piece of property in 5c is also impacted.in a year like this year,I simply don't hunt those properties and focus on areas that have food and cover.If I were forced to hunt a few small pieces of property,I would be at the mercy of the current conditions and wouldn't expect much.That's unfortunate but the PGC and their deer management plan is not to blame.


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> Need to get back to Illinois , I really miss that place spend a ton of hours in a tree in Pike and Calhoun . If your ever looking for another hunter give me a shout .


When I go to Illinois I stay at my friends house in Calhoun, I hunt in Jersey County.
Mels Riverdeck and The Barefoot! Ever eat at those places?


----------



## PSU Joe

Charman03 said:


> Any of you southeast guys hunt this?


I wish! Less than 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

No I have not. I know where that is. You hunt there?


----------



## jacobh

Doug your words exactly were " the hunting may suck" now your saying u didn't say it sucked? I as many others in my area believe the herd is destroyed no the PGC didn't do a good job managing the deer in our area. Sad but true. U can argue it all u want they did not do a good job. Years ago they admitted they screwed up the mountains herds and they fixed the issue. Now the herd is slowly coming back. I'm not asking for their heads I'm asking them to admit it got out of hand and fix the problem


----------



## jacobh

Half the problem is it's it dosent pertain to your area attitudes yet u say deer numbers are great. So without change how do we get our herd back like u did in the mountains?


----------



## rmm60985

pope125 said:


> Scott , well I was at LAS yesterday and was told that they sold two of them already . So much for being illegal , no different than going to other parts of the state go into a Dicks and they are selling corn and attractants .


Just because its being sold, doesnt mean its being used. A lot of times these attractants go on sale and we buy them up for summer supplementation purposes.


----------



## nicko

Deer gave us the slip again. The only two clear shot opportunities I had were spikes. I probably walked 15-20 miles in the three days just looking for the freshest sign. It's not easy hunting but if it was easy, it wouldn't be fun. 

I saw a total of 26 deer in three days (3, 13, and 10) and three buck but they were spikes. I know there are better bucks but I'm sure the first week of hunting, shooting, and 4 wheeler traffic didn't help. 

All that said, it was still a great trip and we came away with another season of learning the property under our belt. The deer are there, you just to be willing to get up and go find them.


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Doug your words exactly were " the hunting may suck" now your saying u didn't say it sucked? I as many others in my area believe the herd is destroyed no the PGC didn't do a good job managing the deer in our area. Sad but true. U can argue it all u want they did not do a good job. Years ago they admitted they screwed up the mountains herds and they fixed the issue. Now the herd is slowly coming back. I'm not asking for their heads I'm asking them to admit it got out of hand and fix the problem


The problem you guys in the SE part of the state are always going to have is that the PGC gets hammered from the non-hunting public about too many deer. For every one complaint that you make about not enough deer can you just imagine how many complaints they get about car accidents, bambi eating $5k worth of landscaping, Fido getting deer ticks, etc. Far FAR more of these complaints than they ever hear from hunters not seeing enough deer. 
I understand where you are coming from, as I guess that most on here do. But I think your efforts are probably better spent realizing that they really have their hands tied here. From that realization work towards improvement. I am positive that if they cut the allocations in 5C and 5D (2B as well) they will get inundated with complaints.
Every state has the same problem in more populated areas. Don't know if other states manage it better than PA or not, possibly look into other states allocations in populated areas and see how they handle it, and if there are better solutions out there suggest that to a proper channels in the PGC?


----------



## Charman03

HNTRDAVE said:


> No I have not. I know where that is. You hunt there?


No but it's a very nice piece, jumped a bunch of deer walking it and saw numerous still active scrapes. Unfortunately it's getting developed


----------



## Shortstroke

vonfoust said:


> The problem you guys in the SE part of the state are always going to have is that the PGC gets hammered from the non-hunting public about too many deer. For every one complaint that you make about not enough deer can you just imagine how many complaints they get about car accidents, bambi eating $5k worth of landscaping, Fido getting deer ticks, etc. Far FAR more of these complaints than they ever hear from hunters not seeing enough deer.
> I understand where you are coming from, as I guess that most on here do. But I think your efforts are probably better spent realizing that they really have their hands tied here. From that realization work towards improvement. I am positive that if they cut the allocations in 5C and 5D (2B as well) they will get inundated with complaints.
> Every state has the same problem in more populated areas. Don't know if other states manage it better than PA or not, possibly look into other states allocations in populated areas and see how they handle it, and if there are better solutions out there suggest that to a proper channels in the PGC?


Some of the issue is the difference in habitat and terrain from parts of 5c. Buddy of mine lives in Berks county and it's a whole different world out there. They aren't overwhelmed with hunters in every square inch like here. Would love to see a new WMU show up somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Charman03 said:


> No but it's a very nice piece, jumped a bunch of deer walking it and saw numerous still active scrapes. Unfortunately it's getting developed


They just keep building! I used to hunt a spot north of there, 202+1, all that is lost also. Curious, you live near there?


----------



## nicko

If you hunt a small piece of property and you're not seeing deer, there really isn't anything you can do. If deer are not there, there is a reason. Declining habitat, too much pressure, no mast crop, or preferred food sources elsewhere. If it is a large property, you can still have down years but sheer acreage will still allow a property to hold deer. I would say if you have seen a property that was a consistent producer for years take a nosedive, there are one or two specific reasons at the very least.

Scott, i know you have said some properties you hunt and have seen go downhill are getting a lot of trespassers who are also pushing the land. If there is one thing that can screw up a property and have a negative impact on deer, I am of the opinion that human pressure is the most detrimental. Habitat #2, preferred food #3.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> 12
> I'm not sure how I feel about semi rifles but if you look at the facts said:
> 
> 
> 
> A slug from a shotgun, even a 3.5" mag is no comparison to a 180grain nosler out of .300 or most commonly .30.06....I know you know that....you think bear drives are bad now, imagine the same exact groups you experience and add 2-3 of them with ARs...don't get me wring there are a few who work their pump-action .06's that you would think were AR's....it's probably just me....I don't see any place in the PA hardwoods for AR of any caliber...some will make arguments (even some in my very own family) that small caliber AR's for varmit and predator reduction would be acceptable - to that notion I simply point out that they are then perpetuating the problem they often complain about - complex rules/regs.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Any of you southeast guys hunt this?



Plotted on a great 10 the entire 2012 season right across the street - another hunter ended up getting him. Area is bad, as you might expect saturated with tresspassers. Didn't realize you were this far down into my neck of the woods Charlie. You just land that spot? 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Matt Musto said:


> Scott, the one posted before is fact. That is how we rank for killing Pope & Young bucks. The one you posted is an opinion article. Those will vary widely by who they are written by or who is polled. I'm not going to argue with anyone about what they are seeing for population in their immediate hunting areas, as they also vary dependent upon many factors, but the truth is PA can grow nice racks with maturity if deer are passed at a young age....all throughout the state.


I would venture to guess that a lot of Texas hunters that shoot P&Y bucks dont bother with reporting them or even have them measured. Where a huge percentage of Pa guys would. Depending on how they calculate things you can make numbers say anything you want. PGC are the kings of doing that.


----------



## PSU Joe

12-Ringer said:


> Plotted on a great 10 the entire 2012 season right across the street - another hunter ended up getting him. Area is bad, as you might expect saturated with tresspassers. Didn't realize you were this far down into my neck of the woods Charlie. You just land that spot?
> 
> Joe


Joe - I remember that 10ptr. He used to stand top of the hill within the horse farm on a regular basis in the evening. I almost drove off the road numerous times!!!


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

While that may be true,there is no place in NC pa that has the density of hunters or residential area that you guys talk about in the SE part of the state.I have no interest in using a semi for deer but have yet to see any evidence that it's a problem anywhere else in the country of in our SRA's.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I would venture to guess that a lot of Texas hunters that shoot P&Y bucks dont bother with reporting them or even have them measured. Where a huge percentage of Pa guys would. Depending on how they calculate things you can make numbers say anything you want. PGC are the kings of doing that.


I had read somewhere the number of record book entries has gone down because some guys don't want the attention that might come if word of their kill gets out and trying to keep the location of their property under wraps.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Half the problem is it's it dosent pertain to your area attitudes yet u say deer numbers are great. So without change how do we get our herd back like u did in the mountains?


Scott,you'll have to point out where I specifically said the hunting sucks or that I said the herd was great.I repeatedly said that the hunting is good in my perspective and that we have a fraction of the deer we once had.To me,good hunting does not necessarily equate to see a lot of deer.You'll have to come up here and hunt sometime.Most people still claim there's no deer.We have the lowest deer density in the entire state and the lowest harvest rate in the state.We have way less deer per square mile than you guys harvest per square mile.The difference is,when there's no deer in an area,almost always because of a lack of food,we can go find them someplace else.I realize you can't do that but that isn't poor management on the PGC's part.


----------



## jacobh

Read your quote Doug



QUOTE=dougell;1097829497]You can disagree all you want but the PGC posts the harvests and they've decreased greatly since 2000.The hunting may very well suck in the area of the state with the highest human population and smallest number of places to hunt.That's to be expected.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

yes,it sucks primarily because of limited access,not because there's no deer.Yes,it would suck being confined to a couple small pieces of property where you're so limited.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> Yep - you have to love PAs laws/regs - almost need a law degree to navigate some of them...crossbows are legal, but only some, electronic devices are not legal unless hunting certain species, you can use an in-line in in the extended season in certain WMU's, while others much be flintlock, oh yeah - I just saw too that that the legislation approved auto-loading rifles - wonder what the PAGC will do with that one....I can already here the woods on opening day with an AR .300 sounding off through the valley... I almost wish they'd release the digest earlier than the licenses so that those of us who really try our best to follow the laws/regs have time to review. The last five years there is very little that HASN'T changed, from WMU boundaries and season lengths to tag allocations and available weapons/accessories.
> 
> Not necessarily intended to be critical, it is what it is.......
> 
> Joe


Not to get too political, but since when has government really done anything efficiently?


----------



## Hindy30

pope125 said:


> http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...great-deer-decline-are-the-good-ol-days-over/
> 
> Deer declining all over the country , just not in Pa .


Good article. It's nice to see some state biologists admit that the reduction has gone a little too far. Has anybody seen PA take a position on whether their reduction is as-planned or too much?


----------



## dougell

It's as planned which is why they've been trying to just keep the herd stable in most WMU's.


----------



## Hindy30

Matt Musto said:


> “We would go three or four days without seeing a single deer. I’ve seen numbers go up and down before, but not like this. They just weren’t there,” says Hicks, a 40-year-old heating and air conditioning mechanic from Goochland, Virginia. “We normally kill 30 to 40 deer, but we only killed eight this year. I didn’t shoot a buck all season.”
> 
> There is his answer right there. And I guarantee you he tagged and reported less than half of those, if any. I'm very familiar with hunting this part of Virginia. It is over run with outlaws and that is on top of the 3 bucks they can kill and unlimited does. 20 years of this type of hunting is sure to decimate the herd. My uncle and his 2 sons who live 20 minutes from Goochland have awesome deer hunting, but they only shoot one or 2 deer each, each season.


I had the same reaction. The dude tossed out this quote for an article without even realizing that he was a big part of the problem.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> 12
> I'm not sure how I feel about semi rifles but if you look at the facts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to a very excited guy this week who can't wait to start blasting deer with a mag full of 5.56 ... take from that what you will.
Click to expand...


----------



## Charman03

12-Ringer said:


> Plotted on a great 10 the entire 2012 season right across the street - another hunter ended up getting him. Area is bad, as you might expect saturated with tresspassers. Didn't realize you were this far down into my neck of the woods Charlie. You just land that spot?
> 
> Joe


I'm over 2 hrs away from this spot but had to do a site layout the other day. I'll be back down next week. I can imagine it gets hit hard with traffic from the neighbors.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> It's as planned which is why they've been trying to just keep the herd stable in most WMU's.


I might be in the middle ground on this one because I have seen the change in habitat and agree that a reduction was necessary. It was crazy in the early 90s when I would see thirty or more doe every day when the doe season was MUCH more restricted.

But, if they wanted the population numbers to decline the way it has in places like 3d, 4c, and 4e where I spend the majority of my time, I think it went too far. There are vast expanses of big woods and old strip mines where I hunt so the human/deer conflict argument doesn't work like it does in 5c and 5d. 

I think the increase in doe permits (and more liberal seasons) coincided with the increased coyote population and the increased bear population to hit the herd harder than the PGC anticipated. Whether they will admit it is another question.


----------



## KMiha

Billy H said:


> I would venture to guess that a lot of Texas hunters that shoot P&Y bucks dont bother with reporting them or even have them measured. Where a huge percentage of Pa guys would. Depending on how they calculate things you can make numbers say anything you want. PGC are the kings of doing that.


I've never hunted Texas at all, so this is just a theory from what I have heard. But, isn't a lot of Texas hunting done in large, fenced in ranches? From what I heard, there is a lot of them. I think even Chipper Jones owns a really big one. Also, I've heard unless you have money to lease or to hunt one of these ranches, getting permission can be tough. I guess what I am getting at, is some of these deer killed in Texas are on ranches, or they're on ginormous leases where only a few can hunt. I don't think P&Y accepts high fence entries, and I would be surprised if any study included them in their numbers.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Matt if we were top 5th percentile I'd be ecstatic but come on we have more P&Y then Texas? I see a lot of TV shows hunting Texas and not many hunting Pa. All I can figure is they get paid to put deer on camera and big bucks on the ground so u have to go where u can get that. Most are Midwest and Texas


How many in Texas are killed on hunting ranches or guided hunts? Haven't looked into, but I imagine the cost per acre is lower in a lot of places. Texas has a reputation for low taxes comparatively to the rest of the country. Very few outfitters in Pa controlling thousands of acres. 



Hindy30 said:


> Talk to a very excited guy this week who can't wait to start blasting deer with a mag full of 5.56 ... take from that what you will.


.223/5.56 isn't legal for deer, is it? Doesn't it have to be larger than .22 caliber? I thought .243 was as small as you can go with common cartridges.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Not to get too political, but since when has government really done anything efficiently?


LOL, that probably depends on who you ask


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> I'm over 2 hrs away from this spot but had to do a site layout the other day. I'll be back down next week. I can imagine it gets hit hard with traffic from the neighbors.


Getting hit hard is a gross understatement. At times you will even see cars pulled a long 202 Highway to get in there.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> I might be in the middle ground on this one because I have seen the change in habitat and agree that a reduction was necessary. It was crazy in the early 90s when I would see thirty or more doe every day when the doe season was MUCH more restricted.
> 
> But, if they wanted the population numbers to decline the way it has in places like 3d, 4c, and 4e where I spend the majority of my time, I think it went too far. There are vast expanses of big woods and old strip mines where I hunt so the human/deer conflict argument doesn't work like it does in 5c and 5d.
> 
> I think the increase in doe permits (and more liberal seasons) coincided with the increased coyote population and the increased bear population to hit the herd harder than the PGC anticipated. Whether they will admit it is another question.


Most people think it went too far around here as well but I don't.I'm now seeing a mid level understory develop where you could see for hundreds of yards 20 years ago.I live on the edge of Moshannon state forest and up to 6 years ago,they had to fence every single timber sale.They haven't fenced a sale in over 6 years now and have taken every one of their units in district 9 out of DMAP.We used to weigh almost every doe we killed.Up until recently,the heaviest doe we ever weighed was 85lbs dressed.Last year we only weighed a couple but the smallest one dressed out at 100lbs.Twenty years ago,my taxidermist would mount 120 deer/yr on average with 1 or 2 having a 20" spread.Today he mounting between 300-400/yr and at least 50 will have spreads greater than 20".I'm seeing recovering habitat,healthier deer and a much better age class of bucks.Yes we have less deer and you really have to work for them but it's worth it.My son never got to witness the days when you can expect to see dozens of deer and I've never once heard him complain about the number of deer we see.It used to be easy and ant-climatic and the habitat and deer both suffered as a result.I would never want to go back to 1980.


----------



## jacobh

Nick i agree there but my 30 min drive to work I have not seen a deer all year. Every year it gets less and less so now I'm at 0. I can't tell u the last time I've seen a deer cross the road in front of me. Yes there are pockets of deer but in my mind and it seems many others the population is too low now



QUOTE=nicko;1097835313]If you hunt a small piece of property and you're not seeing deer, there really isn't anything you can do. If deer are not there, there is a reason. Declining habitat, too much pressure, no mast crop, or preferred food sources elsewhere. If it is a large property, you can still have down years but sheer acreage will still allow a property to hold deer. I would say if you have seen a property that was a consistent producer for years take a nosedive, there are one or two specific reasons at the very least.

Scott, i know you have said some properties you hunt and have seen go downhill are getting a lot of trespassers who are also pushing the land. If there is one thing that can screw up a property and have a negative impact on deer, I am of the opinion that human pressure is the most detrimental. Habitat #2, preferred food #3.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hindy30

jtkratzer said:


> .223/5.56 isn't legal for deer, is it? Doesn't it have to be larger than .22 caliber? I thought .243 was as small as you can go with common cartridges.


I had that reaction but I'm not sure. I didn't want to say that and be wrong because I'll see this guy again. I know it's unethical!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> I've never hunted Texas at all, so this is just a theory from what I have heard. But, isn't a lot of Texas hunting done in large, fenced in ranches? From what I heard, there is a lot of them. I think even Chipper Jones owns a really big one. Also, I've heard unless you have money to lease or to hunt one of these ranches, getting permission can be tough. I guess what I am getting at, is some of these deer killed in Texas are on ranches, or they're on ginormous leases where only a few can hunt. I don't think P&Y accepts high fence entries, and I would be surprised if any study included them in their numbers.


When you say fenced , Not really . The deer can still get in and out. Pretty much just for the cattle. Yes fenced but not stopping the deer from getting out , still free range . Bunch of those ranches are thousands of acres .


----------



## jacobh

Again your talking about your area. My taxidermist has 10 bucks this year!!! Pretty bad. My Uncles friend has a farm in bradford county and they killed no deer the 1st week of gun. They use to kill nice bucks every year this year nothing but spikes and small does
I'm glad your seeing deer Doug but to be honest your the minority in pa nowadays

QUOTE=dougell;1097840913]Most people think it went too far around here as well but I don't.I'm now seeing a mid level understory develop where you could see for hundreds of yards 20 years ago.I live on the edge of Moshannon state forest and up to 6 years ago,they had to fence every single timber sale.They haven't fenced a sale in over 6 years now and have taken every one of their units in district 9 out of DMAP.We used to weigh almost every doe we killed.Up until recently,the heaviest doe we ever weighed was 85lbs dressed.Last year we only weighed a couple but the smallest one dressed out at 100lbs.Twenty years ago,my taxidermist would mount 120 deer/yr on average with 1 or 2 having a 20" spread.Today he mounting between 300-400/yr and at least 50 will have spreads greater than 20".I'm seeing recovering habitat,healthier deer and a much better age class of bucks.Yes we have less deer and you really have to work for them but it's worth it.My son never got to witness the days when you can expect to see dozens of deer and I've never once heard him complain about the number of deer we see.It used to be easy and ant-climatic and the habitat and deer both suffered as a result.I would never want to go back to 1980.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shortstroke

jtkratzer said:


> How many in Texas are killed on hunting ranches or guided hunts? Haven't looked into, but I imagine the cost per acre is lower in a lot of places. Texas has a reputation for low taxes comparatively to the rest of the country. Very few outfitters in Pa controlling thousands of acres.
> 
> 
> 
> .223/5.56 isn't legal for deer, is it? Doesn't it have to be larger than .22 caliber? I thought .243 was as small as you can go with common cartridges.


http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Documents/2016-17 Hunting Trapping Digest/BigGameRegulations.pdf



According to this it just needs to be centerfire. They specify you need bigger than .27 centerfire for elk. I would assume they would do the same for deer if there were a size limit. I have 100% confidence my 22-250 would lay one out. However I would stick with my .308. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

http://blog.landsofamerica.com/land-spotlight/chipper-jones-ranch-for-sale.html

KMiha , here you go the Double Dime Ranch . Can be all yours with very little down .


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> I would venture to guess that a lot of Texas hunters that shoot P&Y bucks dont bother with reporting them or even have them measured. Where a huge percentage of Pa guys would. Depending on how they calculate things you can make numbers say anything you want. PGC are the kings of doing that.


this is exactly why I would say that data table is completely misguided info.. many guys in PA who shoot a P&Y might have never seen one before so sure there's a much higher likelihood that they will go through getting it taped and entered in the books.. those same racks are just another deer to some in states like Texas, Iowa, Illinois that will just get put in a pile. 

as an example, A buddy of mine has permission to turkey hunt only some giant tracks in Nebraska he said the size deer they shoot and just skull cap and tack to the barn like its nothing would make you a local legend in his area of New York.. You think those guys are going to enter their 5th, 10th, 12th P&Y class deer in the books


----------



## pope125

TauntoHawk said:


> this is exactly why I would say that data table is completely misguided info.. many guys in PA who shoot a P&Y might have never seen one before so sure there's a much higher likelihood that they will go through getting it taped and entered in the books.. those same racks are just another deer to some in states like Texas, Iowa, Illinois that will just get put in a pile.
> 
> as an example, A buddy of mine has permission to turkey hunt only some giant tracks in Nebraska he said the size deer they shoot and just skull cap and tack to the barn like its nothing would make you a local legend in his area of New York.. You think those guys are going to enter their 5th, 10th, 12th P&Y class deer in the books



Funny you say about skull caps being put on the barn walls. One of my first years hunting Illinois the guide told me the exact same thing he said you could not believe some the deer hanging in some of those barns back in the 90's , and most of the locals could care less . Probably some world records in some barns thru the mid-west .


----------



## jacobh

I don't know how to post a poll but aid like to see one on how happy people are nowadays with the herd and the way the PGC has handled it. Just to see if I'm truly the minority here


----------



## schlep1967

For some reason I feel people that hunt in PA should actually read and comprehend the Hunting and Trapping Digest that they give you when you buy your license.


jacobh said:


> Well good news is that one is illegal in Pa with a 195# pull. Yea insane accuracy though


The only limitation on crossbows is a minimum draw weight of 125 lbs. No maximum draw weight so a 195 lb pull crossbow is legal.



jtkratzer said:


> .223/5.56 isn't legal for deer, is it? Doesn't it have to be larger than .22 caliber? I thought .243 was as small as you can go with common cartridges.


Manually operated centerfire rifles.....
In your defense there used to be a line saying a minimum caliber of greater than .22 unless it was centerfire. But how many people hunting have ever seen anything other than a 22 caliber rimfire. 

You will find both of these on the same page in the digest.
Big Game Regulations


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> http://blog.landsofamerica.com/land-spotlight/chipper-jones-ranch-for-sale.html
> 
> KMiha , here you go the Double Dime Ranch . Can be all yours with very little down .


Haha, yeah, I have that kind of money just laying around.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> When you say fenced , Not really . The deer can still get in and out. Pretty much just for the cattle. Yes fenced but not stopping the deer from getting out , still free range . Bunch of those ranches are thousands of acres .


Gotcha. Yeah, never hunted there. The term "ranch" when it comes to hunting down there also seems to cover a lot of different kinds of properties. I've heard it used both in the context of high fence "ranches" and just regular "ranches" as you described.


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> Haha, yeah, I have that kind of money just laying around.


Mortgage the ranch, hehehe. I was just kidding with you , we can all dream .


----------



## schlep1967

dougell said:


> What hast Pa not admitted?The buck kill is close to half of what it was in 2000.It's all a matter of perspective.Twenty to thirty years ago it was nothing to see upwards of 50-60/day but they were small and the habitat was destroyed as a result.Today,we don't see a fraction of that that.The hunting is more challenging but more rewarding and the deer are much bigger on average.I'll take what we have today over what we had 30 years ago.They did do a good job.We have bigger does,bigger bucks and habitat that can actually sustain what deer are out there.The plan has worked exactly as designed.





Billy H said:


> Curious how old you are Dougell





dougell said:


> 48 Billy.Started hunting in 1980.


I have one year on Dougell. I'm 49. The funny thing is I agree with everything he posts about how the herd is being managed. My dad hunted his whole life and killed one buck and two doe. By the time I was 15 I had killed my 3rd buck. Back then you if you got one doe tag in York County you were lucky. And several years we didn't draw one. Dad quit hunting once I was old enough to go myself. Right before the glory days. Suddenly there were doe to spare. You could get 2 doe tags. Then 3 doe tags. I was getting 4 deer a year and it was legal! I killed deer with a flintlock, recurve bow, pistol, rifle, compound bow, and yes even a crossbow. Figured I would save the shotgun for when they outlaw rifles as the houses get closer to the hunting areas. But I also saw the browse lines in the woods. You could see 200 yards through the woods easy. The herd had to be brought back in line with the habitat. And the big doe take was the only way to do it. Then adding in antler restrictions to allow the buck to grow. I would have liked to see it done differently with a minimum spread to go along with the number of points but it worked out okay. The PGC did just fine in my mind.


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> Mortgage the ranch, hehehe. I was just kidding with you , we can all dream .


lol I'd have to sell my soul to the devil to get that place. Chipper has enough money, maybe I'll write him a letter explains how he was my favorite baseball player growing up (he actually was and still is), and he should just donate it to me.


----------



## pope125

KMiha said:


> lol I'd have to sell my soul to the devil to get that place. Chipper has enough money, maybe I'll write him a letter explains how he was my favorite baseball player growing up (he actually was and still is), and he should just donate it to me.


Loved watching him play also , one of may favorite players also . Ummm , Maybe he will give it to both of us.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> Most people think it went too far around here as well but I don't.I'm now seeing a mid level understory develop where you could see for hundreds of yards 20 years ago.I live on the edge of Moshannon state forest and up to 6 years ago,they had to fence every single timber sale.They haven't fenced a sale in over 6 years now and have taken every one of their units in district 9 out of DMAP.We used to weigh almost every doe we killed.Up until recently,the heaviest doe we ever weighed was 85lbs dressed.Last year we only weighed a couple but the smallest one dressed out at 100lbs.Twenty years ago,my taxidermist would mount 120 deer/yr on average with 1 or 2 having a 20" spread.Today he mounting between 300-400/yr and at least 50 will have spreads greater than 20".I'm seeing recovering habitat,healthier deer and a much better age class of bucks.Yes we have less deer and you really have to work for them but it's worth it.My son never got to witness the days when you can expect to see dozens of deer and I've never once heard him complain about the number of deer we see.It used to be easy and ant-climatic and the habitat and deer both suffered as a result.I would never want to go back to 1980.


I'm with you to an extent, Doug. And my view on this has evolved over the years as I started understanding the habitat changes. The development of the mid-story has been profound for the past 10 years or so at my place. To the extent that I now need to trim back atv trails just to keep them passable.

Just to contrast, in the mid 1980s we dropped a lot of trees in an effort to create understory because it was so ridiculously open. It worked, but only to an extent. I was too young to run a saw then, but I was along for the job and clearly remember the before and after.

It has definitely increased the quality of deer. I realize it's easy for me to arm chair quarterback, I just think it went farther than necessary. But I also don't consider these population forecasts to be very exact so I guess there needs to be a margin of error. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ill put a poll up for you Scott


----------



## rmm60985

Hindy30 said:


> I had that reaction but I'm not sure. I didn't want to say that and be wrong because I'll see this guy again. I know it's unethical!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Using a .223 is unethical?


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> Using a .223 is unethical?


For a deer, yes imo.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

Hindy30 said:


> For a deer, yes imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Interesting stance, I disagree. Killed my first deer with a .223. My sister killed her first two deer with a .223, dropping both in their tracks. (One was high shoulder, the other was heart). Anyone who is competent behind a trigger and makes wise shot choices (no brush) can absolutely ethically take a deer with a .223.


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> Interesting stance, I disagree. Killed my first deer with a .223. My sister killed her first two deer with a .223, dropping both in their tracks. (One was high shoulder, the other was heart). Anyone who is competent behind a trigger and makes wise shot choices (no brush) can absolutely ethically take a deer with a .223.


Ok, good for you. I understand it's been debated and I've heard it before. I'm glad it works for you.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

Hindy30 said:


> Ok, good for you. I understand it's been debated and I've heard it before. I'm glad it works for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Obviously if you have the ability to shoot a larger caliber you should, but a .223 is a great starter rifle for young/small children.


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> Obviously if you have the ability to shoot a larger caliber you should, but a .223 is a great starter rifle for young/small children.


I don't know you, maybe you know a lot about projectile choice, penetration, expansion, and terminal ballistics. Most people don't. An adequate deer killing 223 round can be found or built. 

I have a rem 700 with a 5r barrel in .223 and have done a lot of testing with it. I can lay the rounds in one hole all day. But, I don't and never will consider it a round for whitetail because to me it can only ever be adequate. 

I fully understand the debate, and it probably works for some people like you. But, assuming they allow semi .223 for deer whenever the regs are passed, 99% of the people who already have an AR will not do a proper assessment of bullet or charge choice. Adequate just doesn't seem like a good plan to me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

schlep1967 said:


> For some reason I feel people that hunt in PA should actually read and comprehend the Hunting and Trapping Digest that they give you when you buy your license.
> 
> The only limitation on crossbows is a minimum draw weight of 125 lbs. No maximum draw weight so a 195 lb pull crossbow is.....
> [URL="http://read.nxtbook.com


When crossbows were first legalized in PA, there was a maximum draw weight limitation of 175 lbs. The PA game laws digest now makes no mention of a maximum allowable draw weight, only a minimum requirement of 125 lbs. not sure when they chose to do away with the 175 lb max but when the game laws state this as a law for years and a change takes place, it would help to include a mention that "there is no limit on the allowable maximum DW of a crossbow".


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> I don't know how to post a poll but aid like to see one on how happy people are nowadays with the herd and the way the PGC has handled it. Just to see if I'm truly the minority here


I am in 4B and hunt my own 10 wooded acres. Other than some timbering, which made some great cover for the deer, I've done no improvements. I am seeing bigger deer now than 10 years ago. Antler restrictions are working in my area.

Archery sucked this year, but it was a late rut. I didn't see any new scrapes or rubs until the week of Thanksgiving. Since then, I've had multiple nice bucks on camera.

I understand the SEPA herd might be down, but can the area really handle a sustainable hunting population with the amount of development going on? You would only have to drive a couple of hours to find better hunting in PA.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> For the crossbow guys , new Ravin Crossbows . . Look at this 100 yd group . Another great move by the PGC , making crossbows legal .


Whether you agree with crossbows or not, that is an impressive looking piece of equipment.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

I killed my first bear in pa with a .223....never thought I would see a bear so took the .223 for coyotes. Granted it was a close shot, 50 yards, held right behind the shoulder and fired. She ran 10 yards and dropped. I wouldn't do it again knowing what I know now. With a proper load they could be used for deer. Big difference in going through deer hide and bear hide. Shot placement would need to be perfect. If you can handle a larger caliper then by all means take a bigger gun.


----------



## Scott Ho

For all of the guys defending the PGC and its strategies on herd reduction in the special regs area, have any of you spent time and hunted in these areas? I ask because you make it seem like the biggest property is 20 acres and we have to set up stands on the lone tree on the property in the neighbors back yard. If you have not spent significant time here there are probably lots of things that you do not understand about this area just like I do not understand all of the intricacies and problems of your "big woods" hunting areas. 

While I do agree that some of the policies have worked as intended, i.e. the antler restriction, the sheer number of tags issued has had a noticeable effect on the number of deer. Couple this with way more people archery hunting, longer seasons, and more efficient weapons how can the long term effects year after year not be devastating to the herd. It is easy to be critical of the PGC after the fact but the pendulum has swung from to restrictive of a season to way to liberal. They have achieved the objective of culling the herd, so maybe it is time to scale back the doe tag allocation or shorten seasons. 

I also wanted to address the person the stated the PGC is inundated with calls and letters from non-hunters asking for further reduction of the herd. I doubt that most non-hunters give the Game Commission any thought when they hit a deer or a deer eats the prized garden. I would venture a guess that most of them do not even know what the Game Commission does and how it will effect numbers of deer in the area.


----------



## nicko

I get it that lower deer numbers and reduced sightings are not what most hunters want. I want to see deer too. But if I'm not seeing them, I've changed my thought process as to why I am not seeing them. I used to be of the thinking that the PGC deer management model was the culprit. But I have seen with my own eyes that the understory on the land I hunt is not what it used to be. I'm not a biologist but I know that any given piece of land can only support so many deer base on the habitat and available food sources. As habitat erodes, so do deer numbers. If you give them what they want, they will come. 

I'm not going to say there are just as many deer as there were prior to increased doe tags because it is obvious there are not. But I am OK with not seeing 10+ deer per day every day. I like a challenge and seeing double digit deer numbers every day is not a challenge to me. 

I think the quality of deer hunting in your state is all about your state of mind. One person wants to see big antlers. One person wants to see a lot of deer. One person wants to see older deer. There is no one-size-fits-all. 

I let the desire/illusion of big bucks behind every tree in PA ruin a couple seasons for me. Elevated and unrealistic expectations just make for disappointment. I find more enjoyment now in understanding why I am seeing more or less deer and adapting to those changes to make my season more productive.


----------



## Billy H

in the southeast your seeing less deer due to tag allotment and extended seasons. I hunt farms and tracts of woods where available food sources and prime habitat are endless, but the deer have been decimated. I can take you to numerous game lands that are the same scenario., awesome habitat no deer. The deer here don't eat your garden and shrubs because they are starving,, they prefer that food. Would you eat spam when steak is available? In over 40 years of hunting here I've never seen starving deer, never seen numerous small scrawny deer. what I do see is hundreds and hundreds of acres that can support many more deer then are here and it sucks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread never ceases to amaze me...one of the spectrum to the other and then back again. It's clear to me why things are as messed up as they are....a very small number of us who frequent a thread on a forum that a majority of PA hunters likely don't even know about can rarely agree.....to accomplish most of what many of us feel are the biggest problems we would need a unified approach. Just can't see that happening.

Joe


----------



## rmm60985

Hindy30 said:


> I don't know you, maybe you know a lot about projectile choice, penetration, expansion, and terminal ballistics. Most people don't. An adequate deer killing 223 round can be found or built.
> 
> I have a rem 700 with a 5r barrel in .223 and have done a lot of testing with it. I can lay the rounds in one hole all day. But, I don't and never will consider it a round for whitetail because to me it can only ever be adequate.
> 
> I fully understand the debate, and it probably works for some people like you. But, assuming they allow semi .223 for deer whenever the regs are passed, 99% of the people who already have an AR will not do a proper assessment of bullet or charge choice. Adequate just doesn't seem like a good plan to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I can get on board with your statement here. We tested multiple rounds before we went hunting. I shot a penny at 50 yards on my first shot with the 223 I used in the field. Most people shoot 2-3 rounds and go hunting. With a 223 its tough to buy a box of ammo off the shelves and go hunt and be successful which is what most people would probably expect.


----------



## jtkratzer

schlep1967 said:


> For some reason I feel people that hunt in PA should actually read and comprehend the Hunting and Trapping Digest that they give you when you buy your license.
> 
> The only limitation on crossbows is a minimum draw weight of 125 lbs. No maximum draw weight so a 195 lb pull crossbow is legal.
> 
> 
> Manually operated centerfire rifles.....
> In your defense there used to be a line saying a minimum caliber of greater than .22 unless it was centerfire. But how many people hunting have ever seen anything other than a 22 caliber rimfire.
> 
> You will find both of these on the same page in the digest.
> Big Game Regulations


I read what I need to. What calibers I can hunt with isn't something I need to read. I know my .260 Rem and everything bigger is fine. I don't shoot a crossbow. I check the season dates and that's all I need. If I plan on hunting in any area other than my normal WMU, I verify the map and boundaries. As you said, there used to be a line about .22. It was a comment off the top of my head and more of a question to confirm what I remember reading years ago, as demonstrated by ending with a question mark.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> This thread never ceases to amaze me...one of the spectrum to the other and then back again. It's clear to me why things are as messed up as they are....a very small number of us who frequent a thread on a forum that a majority of PA hunters likely don't even know about can rarely agree.....to accomplish most of what many of us feel are the biggest problems we would need a unified approach. Just can't see that happening.
> 
> Joe


That's never gonna happen Joe.This state runs from one end of the spectrum to other ,so of course guys are going to experience different things in different parts of the state. There is never going to be a Unified approach as long as you have the guys that think they know everything about every corner of the state and have zero respect for what others experience. Then you have the sheep that can't even see what's in front or thier face and just go along with whatever "appears " to be the most informed opinion?
I'd love to say more but why stir a stinkpot any further. I've been biting down pretty hard on my tongue for a while now.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> That's never gonna happen Joe.This state runs from one end of the spectrum to other ,so of course guys are going to experience different things in different parts of the state. There is never going to be a Unified approach as long as you have the guys that think they know everything about every corner of the state and have zero respect for what others experience. Then you have the sheep that can't even see what's in front or thier face and just go along with whatever "appears " to be the most informed opinion?
> I'd love to say more but why stir a stinkpot any further. I've been biting down pretty hard on my tongue for a while now.


Say it Billy , I have been there . Problem is you'll say what you want to say , then thats were the big problem starts you will piss most people off then everything will turn into a big argument. I have seen you take 10 guys on this thread and you get 8 different opinions . Not many people are on the same page . I am learning, it not worth the fight anymore . I think you and I see things the same way , not many other on this thread do. I am probably the one that spends the most time in a tree on this thread , and I am not bragging like some will say . I have like 5 places I hunt 4 of them pretty much suck . Then my other farm that used to be my best one , in past years could of shot of bunch of does in past years off of that farm as for this year its has been bad . I don't think there was a sit last year on that farm where I did not see a deer , I had more bad sits than good ones this year . Bunch of deer in the past to a very big decline in one year .


----------



## dougell

SAVING THE HABITAT was never a high priority for managing deer in the SRA COUNTIES.iT WAS IS STILL IS ABOUT reducing deer human conflict.Those areas lose habitat every day and force more deer into non-huntable areas.The only way to do it is by killing as many deer as possible,even if that means ruining a guy's 20 acre honey hole.I have no doubt that happens but deer/human conflict still remain high and you guys that hunt down in those areas are in the minority.I believe you've never seen a starving deer down there because the deer can get into landscaping gardens and crops which creates conflict.You also haven't been faced with high deer numbers for decades like the northern part of the state.In 1970 Montgomery county had a reported antlered harvest of 47 antlered deer while Clearfield county had a reported harvest of 1417. Decades of having too many deer destroyed vast tracts of habitat,some of which will never come back.tHE BOTTOM LINE IS.UNTERS HAD IT EASY AND BECAME SPOILED.You don't have to have a poll because I've been to about a dozen save the deer meeting all over the state.A high percentage of hunters want those deer numbers but have no understanding of why that's bad.That's why there's such a division in opinions.i have seen starving deer and lot's of them during certain winters.


----------



## dougell

Hindy30 said:


> Ok, good for you. I understand it's been debated and I've heard it before. I'm glad it works for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> I agree with much of what you stated.Most .223's are loaded with fragike varmint bullets and that would be a poor choice.However,we've killed several deer with .223's using Barnes tipped triple shocks and they're effective as any .243 if you take sensible shots.


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Say it Billy , I have been there . Problem is you'll say what you want to say , then thats were the big problem starts you will piss most people off then everything will turn into a big argument. I have seen you take 10 guys on this thread and you get 8 different opinions . Not many people are on the same page . I am learning, it not worth the fight anymore . I think you and I see things the same way , not many other on this thread do. I am probably the one that spends the most time in a tree on this thread , and I am not bragging like some will say . I have like 5 places I hunt 4 of them pretty much suck . Then my other farm that used to be my best one , in past years could of shot of bunch of does in past years off of that farm as for this year its has been bad . I don't think there was a sit last year on that farm where I did not see a deer , I had more bad sits than good ones this year . Bunch of deer in the past to a very big decline in one year .


And you were still seeing them in the late season so who killed them between the end of last season and the beginning of this season?Just because they aren't there now doesn't mean someone shot them.


----------



## PAbigbear

The 5c hunting is so bad they're still killing over 10 deer per square mile. There are areas in the northern tier that do not have 10 deer per square mile.

I know Pgc numbers so they're fudged. Only use their numbers when they suit a particular agenda.


----------



## nicko

I thought hunting was supposed to be fun and enjoyable.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I thought hunting was supposed to be fun and enjoyable.


What makes you think people are not having fun ???


----------



## Scott Ho

Dougell have you spent any time hunting the the special regs areas or are you relating what you know in your part of the state to ours? I ask because from your responses to this topic it seems like you have not spent much if any time in this area.


----------



## Hindy30

rmm60985 said:


> I can get on board with your statement here. We tested multiple rounds before we went hunting. I shot a penny at 50 yards on my first shot with the 223 I used in the field. Most people shoot 2-3 rounds and go hunting. With a 223 its tough to buy a box of ammo off the shelves and go hunt and be successful which is what most people would probably expect.


That's why you were successful. Results are directly related to effort. Listen, I'll even walk back my blanket statement and say that .223 is unethical on deer for 99.5% of people who might pick it up and use it. I still won't use .223 personally because I don't see a sufficient benefit to outweigh the risks.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I get it that lower deer numbers and reduced sightings are not what most hunters want. I want to see deer too. But if I'm not seeing them, I've changed my thought process as to why I am not seeing them. I used to be of the thinking that the PGC deer management model was the culprit. But I have seen with my own eyes that the understory on the land I hunt is not what it used to be. I'm not a biologist but I know that any given piece of land can only support so many deer base on the habitat and available food sources. As habitat erodes, so do deer numbers. If you give them what they want, they will come.
> 
> I'm not going to say there are just as many deer as there were prior to increased doe tags because it is obvious there are not. But I am OK with not seeing 10+ deer per day every day. I like a challenge and seeing double digit deer numbers every day is not a challenge to me.
> 
> I think the quality of deer hunting in your state is all about your state of mind. One person wants to see big antlers. One person wants to see a lot of deer. One person wants to see older deer. There is no one-size-fits-all.
> 
> I let the desire/illusion of big bucks behind every tree in PA ruin a couple seasons for me. Elevated and unrealistic expectations just make for disappointment. I find more enjoyment now in understanding why I am seeing more or less deer and adapting to those changes to make my season more productive.


Nick , If you don't have the does or very few you probably have very little chance of seeing a buck . You hunt public land don't you ???? I am sure you do so its very easy for you to get up and walk half mile to a mile and make things happen . Tell me how you make things happen on 20 acres ???? How do you adapt on 20 and 60 acres, what you suppose to leave your property and start trespassing to find deer ??? If you hunting few hundred acres of private land , you have more options .


----------



## jacobh

Billy exactly right!!!! Doug in one breathe you say our habitat can't hold the deer that's why they have huge allocations and we have fewer deer now. Now your saying it was never about the habitat it was about lowering deer numbers??? So if the habitat can hold more deer why won't they let the numbers come back? Don't say people conflict because if that's their true reason that means they're bowing to peer pressure in my eyes



QUOTE=Billy H;1097858169]in the southeast your seeing less deer due to tag allotment and extended seasons. I hunt farms and tracts of woods where available food sources and prime habitat are endless, but the deer have been decimated. I can take you to numerous game lands that are the same scenario., awesome habitat no deer. The deer here don't eat your garden and shrubs because they are starving,, they prefer that food. Would you eat spam when steak is available? In over 40 years of hunting here I've never seen starving deer, never seen numerous small scrawny deer. what I do see is hundreds and hundreds of acres that can support many more deer then are here and it sucks![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. October

Matt Musto said:


> I believe that PA is headed in the right direction for* hunters who are looking for the chance to kill a mature buck with a big rack*. I also agree that the doe slaughter has got to end in the special regs areas. they got down to the low numbers they are looking for and now should sustain or slightly increase what we have. But that is just my view of course.


I suppose . . if that is important to you.


----------



## Hindy30

Maybe we can all just start by agreeing that the SRAs are different than the rest of the state and the two cannot be compared. 

I grew up in 5c and grew up hunting in 5c and 4c. I've now lived in 5d for eleven years in an area of Chester County where there are deer that I don't consider "huntable" without getting permission from several adjoining properties. Where I live the properties are all around 1 to 5 acres. I currently hunt in 3d, 4c, 4e, and a little in 5c. 

The areas I used to hunt in 5c are now warehouses and housing developments so I've moved on and explored other places. I remember a time in 5c when my dad used to walk across the street into a cornfield and come back with enough rabbits for a few meals. That field became McMansions when I was around 10. 

I think there are a lot of reasons why the deer population in 5c and 5d has been whacked. You can't throw out one problem without accepting that it probably combines with many other factors. I wouldn't underestimate the goal of the PGC to actively reduce the herd because they recognize that development of much of the privately owned open land is coming, like it or not.


----------



## jacobh

Mr October exactly..... ARs were implemented to allow deer to become mature not grow bigger racks. Now to say u want a more mature herd wouldn't u think that would mean allowing more deer to live? So lower tag allocations!!! Wow I'm not even a biologist and so I figured that out. Now that's if that's their true purpose which we know it's not. They're trying to grow bigger racks like Matt is saying yet they won't come out and say that either. Truthfully if they want a more mature herd they wouldn't allow 80,000 doe tags in one unit.


----------



## Mr. October

Hindy30 said:


> I might be in the middle ground on this one because I have seen the change in habitat and agree that a reduction was necessary. It was crazy in the early 90s when I would see thirty or more doe every day when the doe season was MUCH more restricted.
> 
> But, if they wanted the population numbers to decline the way it has in places like 3d, 4c, and 4e where I spend the majority of my time, I think it went too far. There are vast expanses of big woods and old strip mines where I hunt so the human/deer conflict argument doesn't work like it does in 5c and 5d.
> 
> I think the increase in doe permits (and more liberal seasons) coincided with the increased coyote population and the increased bear population to hit the herd harder than the PGC anticipated. Whether they will admit it is another question.


I agree. There is middle ground between what is and what was. They've gone way overboard in the rural counties. In suburban/urban counties I get the need for lots of antlerless tags but still don't understand the need for one person to be able to buy unlimited tags. On the typically small pieces of property in the Southeast one guy goes out early in the season and flings arrows (or muzzleloader rounds) at every deer he sees because he has a pocket full of tags. Lots of waste happens here with deer not even being retrieved because of perceived high numbers.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Nick , If you don't have the does or very few you probably have very little chance of seeing a buck . You hunt public land don't you ???? I am sure you do so its very easy for you to get up and walk half mile to a mile and make things happen . Tell me how you make things happen on 20 acres ???? How do you adapt on 20 and 60 acres, what you suppose to leave your property and start trespassing to find deer ??? If you hunting few hundred acres of private land , you have more options .


 Bob, the scenario you rolled out in regard to a 20 to 60 acre piece of private land is exactly why I started hunting public land… I went through some stinker of seasons struggling to see deer, any deer on the land I have access to hunt in Berks County. I sometimes went a week or more without seeing a deer. I I couldn't make the deer appear out of nowhere when there was no mast crop and when people decided to use the mountain like a public park. So I decided I needed other options and I put in time and miles to scout public land. 

It's all about giving yourself different options. I can't make the deer exist where they do not but I can get up and try a different piece of land and see if my luck will change. I think that is all we can do when a property has a down year.


----------



## Billy H

I love the 20 acre honey holes that always comes up. We have many properties that consist of hundreds and hundreds of acres, even some with thousands. You know what the locals and camp owners do up north? Sure they walk miles on access roads and hunt the same few hundred acres every year, same ridges, same stands. These Pa. Guys act like they trek these monumental distances into this vast wilderness. Regular pioneers I tell ya. I know, I lived in Tioga for a few years. Go ahead doug tell me that isnt true.


----------



## Scotty C

The PGC doesn't pull the trigger and kill these deer. Hunters do.

I can make a statement about 5C because I have been hunting there my whole life. Deer numbers are down....

My brothers and I don't shoot doe when we hunt our family farm, and we try and let the little bucks live. I'm not saying everyone has to hunt that way but we decided years ago to take this approach.
But when the does and small bucks step of the property they get shot. 
Most hunters are weekend warriors. They want to kill a deer and thats the bottom line. 
Your average PA hunter grabs their gun and hits the woods on the first day of rifle season and if a deer comes by hes or she is shooting. Most of them aren't members of hunting forums like AT and they don't take it as serious as most of us. 
With that said I'm sure dropping the antlerless allocation would help. But we as hunters need to take responsibility, maybe educate others as best we can. It's very hard to talk to a hunter that only hunts one or two days a year about passing on a deer. 

I know a guy that hunts the neighboring property near our farm. He's a great guy and I've known him since high school. He made a statement to me a week ago... He said "Where are all the does? I haven't seen one this season. Doe numbers are way down!" What did he shoot on Saturday morning? A lone mature doe. 
For a guy that doesn't get to hunt that much its gotta be hard to pass up an opportunity, but IMO it's the only way we can control the the decisions the PGC makes..


----------



## Shortstroke

Scotty C said:


> The PGC doesn't pull the trigger and kill these deer. Hunters do.
> 
> I can make a statement about 5C because I have been hunting there my whole life. Deer numbers are down....
> 
> My brothers and I don't shoot doe when we hunt our family farm, and we try and let the little bucks live. I'm not saying everyone has to hunt that way but we decided years ago to take this approach.
> But when the does and small bucks step of the property they get shot.
> Most hunters are weekend warriors. They want to kill a deer and thats the bottom line.
> Your average PA hunter grabs their gun and hits the woods on the first day of rifle season and if a deer comes by hes or she is shooting. Most of them aren't members of hunting forums like AT and they don't take it as serious as most of us.
> With that said I'm sure dropping the antlerless allocation would help. But we as hunters need to take responsibility, maybe educate others as best we can. It's very hard to talk to a hunter that only hunts one or two days a year about passing on a deer.
> 
> I know a guy that hunts the neighboring property near our farm. He's a great guy and I've known him since high school. He made a statement to me a week ago... He said "Where are all the does? I haven't seen one this season. Doe numbers are way down!" What did he shoot on Saturday morning? A lone mature doe.
> For a guy that doesn't get to hunt that much its gotta be hard to pass up an opportunity, but IMO it's the only way we can control the the decisions the PGC makes..


100% agree. I get the part where it's tough to get out in the woods. Plenty of guys I know working 60-70 hour weeks and sneak out for an hour here or an hour there and want to kill. Hopefully people start learning the repercussions of their actions and can stop shooting so many doe. 

I own a pizza shop and get to talk to plenty local hunters. Our whole area is complaining about what their seeing. 1/2 of them are starting to realize they can't shoot anything that walks by anymore. The other half quit hunting here and hunt exclusively in the mountains the last few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I guess I should apologize, I didn't mean to get this going all over again and my comments weren't aimed at any one individual or region. I guess what I was simply trying to say is that until the PA Sportsman can agree on WHICH parts of our governing system is flawed (we all agree there are flaws) that nothing will really get done. I am not naïve to think this will ever happen and I think this year's Presidential election is evidence enough that the masses will never agree. To be quite honest I am not even sure if it is possible for a resident of PA's "Big Woods" to appreciate the concerns of the suburban bowhunter and vice versa. I do know there is a small handful who frequent this forum who have the unique fortune of experiencing both. I cut my teeth in the Big Woods of Potter County. My first experiences in any woods (before I could even walk) took place between Galeton and Coudersport. The first true hunt I ever went on was in the Monongahela National Forest and we camped out of trucks and tents. IN fact, it wasn't until I was 21 years old, some 10 years after my first real hunting experience that I hunted close to home. Growing up we always referred to those hunting the suburban woodlots of Chester and Delaware counties as "flatlanders" who hunted those "tamies". The past 23 years has helped me gain valuable perspective into the plights of each region. I have witnessed valuable businesses and entire communities that once thrived across the northern tier all but disappear. While some may think it is a bit of a stretch to associate the demise of these areas to hunting, I can assure you there is a direct correlation. At the end of the day on opening day of the rifle 2016 season Tom's deer processing in Galeton was down almost 40% from just last year. How long can a business stay in business when a significant part of it's income is generated in a 10-day period of the year? I've watched enormous forest companies who once had all of their lands open to public hunting quickly organize into leases and charge the same folks who hunted the same ground for your years a fee. I've watched management unit boundaries change, tag allocations rise and fall, seasons shortened and extended. I've watched Chester County explode and areas where I have killed several deer as recent as 2014 are now polished housing developments that a new person to the area may think have always been there. I remember days of cruising through Potter and seeing 50+ deer a night where today you might not be able to spot 50 in a week.

I have watched the current President of the Game Commission go from a down to earth pro-shop owner in Folcroft PA, to a Mayor who could rarely make time for the same constituents who he relied on as business owner, and now to the President fo the Commission who has failed to respond to directly or have a minion of his respond to at least 10 different letters that I am personally aware were sent to his office. I watched him, almost single-handedly turn Tyler Arboretum into his private mecca of hunting (hunting rights still privately held to this day). I watched state-wide rules and regulations change to support the practices of his club, that he established at Tyler and to be honest; I guess he paved the path for the rest of us? If you want something bad enough, get out there and get it done!

Most of you have heard me say it time and time again, I certainly don't feel as though I've given up, but my approach has changed significantly. Instead of waiting hours at meeting for 2-minutes at the podium, beating my head against the walls at local clubs trying to garner support for some initiative, or pounding my keyboard to death writing letters, I simply do everything I can to be sure that I am doing things the way I think they should be done. I am spending my time and energy making sure my family, children, nephews, etc...understand why I believe what I believe and hopefully inspire them to follow along in my path and let me tell you this....sometimes it doesn't even work in my own family (lol). Both of my brothers will shoot the first legal buck they see on any property that they hunt, while that wouldn't be my practice, I really don't begrudge them. They know what I believe, why I believe it, but they are also grown men who have different properties and perspectives. Neither come close to putting in the time that I do, I don't think either have the passion for the sport that I do, but that doesn't make me better or my opinions more important. I think that if we all took a similar approach, things may not necessarily "get better" across the Commonwealth, but they should get better for us, individually, and those in our inner circles.

Joe


----------



## Scotty C

12-Ringer said:


> I guess I should apologize, I didn't mean to get this going all over again and my comments weren't aimed at any one individual or region. I guess what I was simply trying to say is that until the PA Sportsman can agree on WHICH parts of our governing system is flawed (we all agree there are flaws) that nothing will really get done. I am not naïve to think this will ever happen and I think this year's Presidential election is evidence enough that the masses will never agree. To be quite honest I am not even sure if it is possible for a resident of PA's "Big Woods" to appreciate the concerns of the suburban bowhunter and vice versa. I do know there is a small handful who frequent this forum who have the unique fortune of experiencing both. I cut my teeth in the Big Woods of Potter County. My first experiences in any woods (before I could even walk) took place between Galeton and Coudersport. The first true hunt I ever went on was in the Monongahela National Forest and we camped out of trucks and tents. IN fact, it wasn't until I was 21 years old, some 10 years after my first real hunting experience that I hunted close to home. Growing up we always referred to those hunting the suburban woodlots of Chester and Delaware counties as "flatlanders" who hunted those "tamies". The past 23 years has helped me gain valuable perspective into the plights of each region. I have witnessed valuable businesses and entire communities that once thrived across the northern tier all but disappear. While some may think it is a bit of a stretch to associate the demise of these areas to hunting, I can assure you there is a direct correlation. At the end of the day on opening day of the rifle 2016 season Tom's deer processing in Galeton was down almost 40% from just last year. How long can a business stay in business when a significant part of it's income is generated in a 10-day period of the year? I've watched enormous forest companies who once had all of their lands open to public hunting quickly organize into leases and charge the same folks who hunted the same ground for your years a fee. I've watched management unit boundaries change, tag allocations rise and fall, seasons shortened and extended. I've watched Chester County explode and areas where I have killed several deer as recent as 2014 are now polished housing developments that a new person to the area may think have always been there. I remember days of cruising through Potter and seeing 50+ deer a night where today you might not be able to spot 50 in a week.
> 
> I have watched the current President of the Game Commission go from a down to earth pro-shop owner in Folcroft PA, to a Mayor who could rarely make time for the same constituents who he relied on as business owner, and now to the President fo the Commission who has failed to respond to directly or have a minion of his respond to at least 10 different letters that I am personally aware were sent to his office. I watched him, almost single-handedly turn Tyler Arboretum into his private mecca of hunting (hunting rights still privately held to this day). I watched state-wide rules and regulations change to support the practices of his club, that he established at Tyler and to be honest; I guess he paved the path for the rest of us? If you want something bad enough, get out there and get it done!
> 
> Most of you have heard me say it time and time again, I certainly don't feel as though I've given up, but my approach has changed significantly. Instead of waiting hours at meeting for 2-minutes at the podium, beating my head against the walls at local clubs trying to garner support for some initiative, or pounding my keyboard to death writing letters, I simply do everything I can to be sure that I am doing things the way I think they should be done. I am spending my time and energy making sure my family, children, nephews, etc...understand why I believe what I believe and hopefully inspire them to follow along in my path and let me tell you this....sometimes it doesn't even work in my own family (lol). Both of my brothers will shoot the first legal buck they see on any property that they hunt, while that wouldn't be my practice, I really don't begrudge them. They know what I believe, why I believe it, but they are also grown men who have different properties and perspectives. Neither come close to putting in the time that I do, I don't think either have the passion for the sport that I do, but that doesn't make me better or my opinions more important. I think that if we all took a similar approach, things may not necessarily "get better" across the Commonwealth, but they should get better for us, individually, and those in our inner circles.
> 
> Joe


Well said..

And I used to bear hunt in Germania. The locals referred to us as "flatlanders" lol!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Scotty C said:


> The PGC doesn't pull the trigger and kill these deer. Hunters do.
> 
> I can make a statement about 5C because I have been hunting there my whole life. Deer numbers are down....



I would disagree just a bit....5C is absolutely saturated with deer, they are just NOT in the areas that a majority of hunters can get to them. If you don't believe me take a ride through West Chester Universities South Campus and ag studies area near the stadium; you'll spot at least 40-60 if your there at the right time of day. Cruise along the Penhurst Property - bring your camera as you might get a glimpse of a state record, don't forget Welkinweir Estate where just yesterday at 4:45PM I counted 34 deer in around their big pond. I was on a visit to Ursinus college last Tuesday with a group from our local HS, we were there mid-day and I spotted 11 deer including a very respectable 9-point. 

I am not saying numbers have fallen off a bit, but I simply cannot support the notion that numbers are significantly lower....the whitetail may be the most resilient mammal on the planet. I am currently watching as a significant portion (350+ acres) of habitat is giving way to yet another 55+ Active Community in Delco. I hunted that area just last year and never went a sit without seeing multiple deer. The deer aren't carried away with the timber soil, they simply moved to Penn State Brandywine's Campus, Tyler Arboretum, the Friends Cemetery, and the 55+ Active Community across the street (yes two within a 1/2 mile) ALL areas the general public cannot access. Sure, some of those properties have small groups of hunters who are granted access, but the number of hunters granted access are rarely in proportion to the amount of deer these areas hold. The same could be said for the recently sold Pugh Estate in Elverson, we drove through on Monday around lunch and counted 19 deer in the fields that you can see from Warwick Furnace and Lord knows how much you CANNOT see.

Again Scotty, not calling you out or anything, what you deal with every day is real for you and will shape your opinions and behaviors, but I hope I gave you something to at least think about.

Joe


----------



## Shortstroke

12-Ringer said:


> I would disagree just a bit....5C is absolutely saturated with deer, they are just NOT in the areas that a majority of hunters can get to them. If you don't believe me take a ride through West Chester Universities South Campus and ag studies area near the stadium; you'll spot at least 40-60 if your there at the right time of day. Cruise along the Penhurst Property - bring your camera as you might get a glimpse of a state record, don't forget Welkinweir Estate where just yesterday at 4:45PM I counted 34 deer in around their big pond. I was on a visit to Ursinus college last Tuesday with a group from our local HS, we were there mid-day and I spotted 11 deer including a very respectable 9-point.
> 
> I am not saying numbers have fallen off a bit, but I simply cannot support the notion that numbers are significantly lower....the whitetail may be the most resilient mammal on the planet. I am currently watching as a significant portion (350+ acres) of habitat is giving way to yet another 55+ Active Community in Delco. I hunted that area just last year and never went a sit without seeing multiple deer. The deer aren't carried away with the timber soil, they simply moved to Penn State Brandywine's Campus, Tyler Arboretum, the Friends Cemetery, and the 55+ Active Community across the street (yes two within a 1/2 mile) ALL areas the general public cannot access. Sure, some of those properties have small groups of hunters who are granted access, but the number of hunters granted access are rarely in proportion to the amount of deer these areas hold. The same could be said for the recently sold Pugh Estate in Elverson, we drove through on Monday around lunch and counted 19 deer in the fields that you can see from Warwick Furnace and Lord knows how much you CANNOT see.
> 
> Again Scotty, not calling you out or anything, what you deal with every day is real for you and will shape your opinions and behaviors, but I hope I gave you something to at least think about.
> 
> Joe


I can agree with you joe. We do have deer. But they aren't accessible. The deer that are get killed. I wish they would have lotteries to hunt places like that with a hunter aptitude test. I'm sure most in this thread would pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Along the lines of my last post - I would LOVE to see a partnership with the PAGC and even if it were just STATE owned institutions (colleges, prisons, etc..) that opened specific areas for bowhunting only. Could be a limited number of hunters, but ensure it is a random selection each year, so that the general public could have an opportunity. Some of biggest deer that come out of 5D are taken at various properties bordering the Prison and Glen Mills School. Again, I know there are small groups who hunt each property, but why should the general public be not only denied access, but even the opportunity for access. Run some sort of random drawing, charge a fee to enter the drawing and select "X" amount of hunters to access some of these areas. Put together a program that partners state agencies and institutions...I, for one, would be LARGE favor of something of the sort and would even consider volunteering my time to the start-up of such an endeavor.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shortstroke said:


> I can agree with you joe. We do have deer. But they aren't accessible. The deer that are get killed. I wish they would have lotteries to hunt places like that with a hunter aptitude test. I'm sure most in this thread would pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Warwick Park has a program like this as do a few other Parks, .... I joined the Warwick Park club in 2015, the aptitude test was simple what amazed me was the field test. Pretty simple actually, using the equipment you intend to hunt with and hit the 10" plate at 25 yards. One guy missed the entire hay bale 2x with his crossbow and the person supervising invited him to try again the next day? Once your through, you get a section of the Park that is yours for the season, few other rules that were very reasonable. Didn't connect there, but also didn't hunt there all that often. Might be different this year depending on what happens in with the property in Glenmoore.

Joe


----------



## Scotty C

12-Ringer said:


> I would disagree just a bit....5C is absolutely saturated with deer, they are just NOT in the areas that a majority of hunters can get to them. If you don't believe me take a ride through West Chester Universities South Campus and ag studies area near the stadium; you'll spot at least 40-60 if your there at the right time of day. Cruise along the Penhurst Property - bring your camera as you might get a glimpse of a state record, don't forget Welkinweir Estate where just yesterday at 4:45PM I counted 34 deer in around their big pond. I was on a visit to Ursinus college last Tuesday with a group from our local HS, we were there mid-day and I spotted 11 deer including a very respectable 9-point.
> 
> I am not saying numbers have fallen off a bit, but I simply cannot support the notion that numbers are significantly lower....the whitetail may be the most resilient mammal on the planet. I am currently watching as a significant portion (350+ acres) of habitat is giving way to yet another 55+ Active Community in Delco. I hunted that area just last year and never went a sit without seeing multiple deer. The deer aren't carried away with the timber soil, they simply moved to Penn State Brandywine's Campus, Tyler Arboretum, the Friends Cemetery, and the 55+ Active Community across the street (yes two within a 1/2 mile) ALL areas the general public cannot access. Sure, some of those properties have small groups of hunters who are granted access, but the number of hunters granted access are rarely in proportion to the amount of deer these areas hold. The same could be said for the recently sold Pugh Estate in Elverson, we drove through on Monday around lunch and counted 19 deer in the fields that you can see from Warwick Furnace and Lord knows how much you CANNOT see.
> 
> Again Scotty, not calling you out or anything, what you deal with every day is real for you and will shape your opinions and behaviors, but I hope I gave you something to at least think about.
> 
> Joe


Joe:

Our farm is in 5C. Very close to 3D. 
Its Northampton county. Unfortunately we are "grouped in" with those places in Bucks County. I think they should go back to a County by County allocation.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I love the 20 acre honey holes that always comes up. We have many properties that consist of hundreds and hundreds of acres, even some with thousands. You know what the locals and camp owners do up north? Sure they walk miles on access roads and hunt the same few hundred acres every year, same ridges, same stands. These Pa. Guys act like they trek these monumental distances into this vast wilderness. Regular pioneers I tell ya. I know, I lived in Tioga for a few years. Go ahead doug tell me that isnt true.


I'm not quite sure what point you're trying to make but I'll at least try to respond.In the northern tier I do see exactly what you describe.I see the majority of people hunting the same spots year after year and complain that there's no deer.Why people hunt areas where they don't expect to see deer is a mystery.The vast majority of people hunt well within 1/4 mile of a road.Most of the areas I hunt are thick and steep.It's one ravine after the other.I generally hike up high in the morning so I have a downhill drag.Most of the deer I shoot are within a mile of a road, while a few are killed within 1/2 mile.there's no way in hell that I'm hiking back in 3 miles and then hauling a couple deer out of several steep ravines.I simply don't want to kill a deer that bad.


----------



## Shortstroke

Scotty C said:


> Joe:
> 
> Our farm is in 5C. Very close to 3D.
> Its Northampton county. Unfortunately we are "grouped in" with those places in Bucks County. I think they should go back to a County by County allocation.


Either county by county or use 78 and 100 and make another WMU for you guys up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Scotty I agree county specific tags but many on here don't like "micromanaging"



QUOTE=Scotty C;1097870073]Joe:

Our farm is in 5C. Very close to 3D. 
Its Northampton county. Unfortunately we are "grouped in" with those places in Bucks County. I think they should go back to a County by County allocation.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

Scotty C said:


> Joe:
> 
> Our farm is in 5C. Very close to 3D.
> Its Northampton county. Unfortunately we are "grouped in" with those places in Bucks County. I think they should go back to a County by County allocation.


I think you have a valid complaint with your situation.I am familiar with many areas on the outskirts of 2B and it's probably similar.The boundaries should be changed in those areas.


----------



## pope125

Here is one for you guys just went and pulled my log , I have been out with my daughter 11 times since the season opened we have not seen one legal buck. I guess things are getting better ??


----------



## Sight Window

5d


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Scotty I agree county specific tags but many on here don't like "micromanaging"
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Scotty C;1097870073]Joe:
> 
> Our farm is in 5C. Very close to 3D.
> Its Northampton county. Unfortunately we are "grouped in" with those places in Bucks County. I think they should go back to a County by County allocation.


[/QUOTE]

Micromanaging is great in theory and the PGC has a great program called DMAP that's designed to micro manage.I DMAP my own property and got another huge piece DMAP'd.It's a pretty easy application but very few take the initiative to do it.Quite honestly,lowering allocations and the utilizing DMAP is the best way to handle the situation but very few bother with it.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, the scenario you rolled out in regard to a 20 to 60 acre piece of private land is exactly why I started hunting public land… I went through some stinker of seasons struggling to see deer, any deer on the land I have access to hunt in Berks County. I sometimes went a week or more without seeing a deer. I I couldn't make the deer appear out of nowhere when there was no mast crop and when people decided to use the mountain like a public park. So I decided I needed other options and I put in time and miles to scout public land.
> 
> It's all about giving yourself different options. I can't make the deer exist where they do not but I can get up and try a different piece of land and see if my luck will change. I think that is all we can do when a property has a down year.



I am not one to get frustrated when it comes to bowhunting and I know what it takes to kill deer. I am feeling real bad for my daughter , new baby, new job, not much time to hunt , then trying too get out to hunt and we can't even get a legal buck in front of us . I have done everything in my power , pulling cards every few days , hunting stands on the right winds . Honestly I have never worked so hard to just try and kill a 110' deer . Hey its hunting , sometimes it hard , need some luck , and I am not one to give up . I was always a firm believer in if you put your time in you will get a chance .


----------



## jacobh

Congrats sight window!!!


----------



## jacobh

Bibb ive heard this from a lot of different people this year too. My uncle hunted all week in Bradford where they always kill nice bucks and all they saw were spikes this year





pope125 said:


> Here is one for you guys just went and pulled my log , I have been out with my daughter 11 times since the season opened we have not seen one legal buck. I guess things are getting better ??


----------



## schlep1967

pope125 said:


> I am not one to get frustrated when it comes to bowhunting and I know what it takes to kill deer. I am feeling real bad for my daughter , new baby, new job, not much time to hunt , then trying too get out to hunt and we can't even get a legal buck in front of us . I have done everything in my power , pulling cards every few days , hunting stands on the right winds . Honestly I have never worked so hard to just try and kill a 110' deer . Hey its hunting , sometimes it hard , need some luck , and I am not one to give up . I was always a firm believer in if you put your time in you will get a chance .


Don't feel bad for your daughter. She is learning a great life lesson. Unlike the rest of our lives, hunting does not guarantee instant gratification. No trophy just for showing up. And that sometimes, no matter how hard you work, you do not get what you want.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I would disagree just a bit....5C is absolutely saturated with deer, they are just NOT in the areas that a majority of hunters can get to them. If you don't believe me take a ride through West Chester Universities South Campus and ag studies area near the stadium; you'll spot at least 40-60 if your there at the right time of day. Cruise along the Penhurst Property - bring your camera as you might get a glimpse of a state record, don't forget Welkinweir Estate where just yesterday at 4:45PM I counted 34 deer in around their big pond. I was on a visit to Ursinus college last Tuesday with a group from our local HS, we were there mid-day and I spotted 11 deer including a very respectable 9-point.
> 
> I am not saying numbers have fallen off a bit, but I simply cannot support the notion that numbers are significantly lower....the whitetail may be the most resilient mammal on the planet. I am currently watching as a significant portion (350+ acres) of habitat is giving way to yet another 55+ Active Community in Delco. I hunted that area just last year and never went a sit without seeing multiple deer. The deer aren't carried away with the timber soil, they simply moved to Penn State Brandywine's Campus, Tyler Arboretum, the Friends Cemetery, and the 55+ Active Community across the street (yes two within a 1/2 mile) ALL areas the general public cannot access. *Sure, some of those properties have small groups of hunters who are granted access, but the number of hunters granted access are rarely in proportion to the amount of deer these areas hold.* The same could be said for the recently sold Pugh Estate in Elverson, we drove through on Monday around lunch and counted 19 deer in the fields that you can see from Warwick Furnace and Lord knows how much you CANNOT see.
> 
> Again Scotty, not calling you out or anything, what you deal with every day is real for you and will shape your opinions and behaviors, but I hope I gave you something to at least think about.
> 
> Joe


And this is exactly why the GC wants a person that is fortunate enough to have access to these properties to be able to get as many tags as he/she needs. But I also agree that those areas could be handled much better in terms of access too.


----------



## vonfoust

Scott Ho said:


> For all of the guys defending the PGC and its strategies on herd reduction in the special regs area, have any of you spent time and hunted in these areas? I ask because you make it seem like the biggest property is 20 acres and we have to set up stands on the lone tree on the property in the neighbors back yard. If you have not spent significant time here there are probably lots of things that you do not understand about this area just like I do not understand all of the intricacies and problems of your "big woods" hunting areas.
> 
> While I do agree that some of the policies have worked as intended, i.e. the antler restriction, the sheer number of tags issued has had a noticeable effect on the number of deer. Couple this with way more people archery hunting, longer seasons, and more efficient weapons how can the long term effects year after year not be devastating to the herd. It is easy to be critical of the PGC after the fact but the pendulum has swung from to restrictive of a season to way to liberal. They have achieved the objective of culling the herd, so maybe it is time to scale back the doe tag allocation or shorten seasons.
> 
> I also wanted to address the person the stated the PGC is inundated with calls and letters from non-hunters asking for further reduction of the herd. I doubt that most non-hunters give the Game Commission any thought when they hit a deer or a deer eats the prized garden. I would venture a guess that most of them do not even know what the Game Commission does and how it will effect numbers of deer in the area.


I'm the one that said that. I live in 2B. Can't speak for 5C or 5D, but every one of my neighbors knows exactly who to call about deer complaints. There is a GC deputy (one of the volunteer guys?? think that's wha they are called) that lives at the beginning of my plan. I have talked to him a few times and he assures me that the majority of the complaints come from non-hunters in our area. There are plenty of deer in my area, they just know where they are safe as soon as fall comes around.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Bibb ive heard this from a lot of different people this year too. My uncle hunted all week in Bradford where they always kill nice bucks and all they saw were spikes this year


Success and deer sightings are varied up north as well. The guys I know in Bradford killed one of the biggest 8's off of their property in 20 years, and his brother killed an old heavy mass 6 pointer that most people wouldn't hesitate to shoot. I'm just going to approach the rest of my season like there are deer to be had, and apply tactics that will best put me in position to put at least one deer in the freezer...................I'm all outta meat.


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> And this is exactly why the GC wants a person that is fortunate enough to have access to these properties to be able to get as many tags as he/she needs. But I also agree that those areas could be handled much better in terms of access too.


I'm not sure how else they can handle it.The PGC can't force people to open up their land to hunting.


----------



## jacobh

Ok fellas I'm out.... been saying it for years nobody will listen. More are seeing it this year and even more next year until finally something is done about it. Best of luck


----------



## nick060200

What do you guys think of the 2nd rut? .5 year olds getting bred? 
by my calculations it should start to kick off next week, not that it means anything because we cant hunt. kind of sucks. im wondering if this weekend i will see some wandering bucks


----------



## fap1800

I live in Central Bucks and work in Lower Makefield (5D), just outside of Yardley. On my way to and from work, I purposely drive back roads that are populated with estates on 5 and 10 acre chunks. Lots of timber interspersed in the 20 mile drive home too. Horse and gentleman farms, etc. Prime deer habitat. I will say, I used to see a lot of deer, particularly on this one stretch. It wasn't uncommon to see in this one estate yard, 10, 20 or more deer just milling or lying around. I didn't see that very often this year. In fact, I don't see many deer on my way home anymore. There's a farm outside my office building. You'd see the deer file out of the woods into the alfalfa fields like clockwork as the days shortened. Not so much now. This, however wasn't gradual, i.e. seeing less and less deer over the past fiver years. This was almost like a light switch kinda change, which is puzzling.


----------



## Matt Musto

jacobh said:


> Ok fellas I'm out.... been saying it for years nobody will listen. More are seeing it this year and even more next year until finally something is done about it. Best of luck


Sorry if you took my reply the wrong way Scott. I was just pointing out the disparity throughout the sate. I fully agree that the doe tag allocation in 5C and 5D needs to be pulled way back.



fap1800 said:


> I live in Central Bucks and work in Lower Makefield (5D), just outside of Yardley. On my way to and from work, I purposely drive back roads that are populated with estates on 5 and 10 acre chunks. Lots of timber interspersed in the 20 mile drive home too. Horse and gentleman farms, etc. Prime deer habitat. I will say, I used to see a lot of deer, particularly on this one stretch. It wasn't uncommon to see in this one estate yard, 10, 20 or more deer just milling or lying around. I didn't see that very often this year. In fact, I don't see many deer on my way home anymore. There's a farm outside my office building. You'd see the deer file out of the woods into the alfalfa fields like clockwork as the days shortened. Not so much now. This, however wasn't gradual, i.e. seeing less and less deer over the past fiver years. This was almost like a light switch kinda change, which is puzzling.


I've been seeing it too as I'm out and about. Luckily one of my property's is loaded with does and bucks so I see deer every sit. My smaller piece I only have seen bucks when I hunt, but nighttime trail pics have shown groups of up to 6-7 does and fawns at one time, just very sporadic. I also said before, I have seen the least amount of roadkills that I have in as long as I can remember.


----------



## goathillinpa

I hunt a lot of 2B. In fact have been hunting a spot in southern 2B and it wasn't that uncommon to see 10 deer on a sit. But it is in a heavily posted area that I was able to gain access to. Its all about if you can gain access in this area if your going to see deer. We also do a lot of second season hunting with bows in bow only areas and this hunting can be great, I actually look forward to the late season as everyone has given up with their bows.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I'm not sure how else they can handle it.The PGC can't force people to open up their land to hunting.


Not force, but certainly incent in some way...I don't have the exact answer, maybe tax break?


----------



## dougell

That's a good idea but the PGC is in charge of regulation not laws.That would be a legislative issue.It's gonna be feast or famine in any place where access is restricted.


----------



## Hindy30

12-Ringer said:


> I would disagree just a bit....5C is absolutely saturated with deer, they are just NOT in the areas that a majority of hunters can get to them. If you don't believe me take a ride through West Chester Universities South Campus and ag studies area near the stadium; you'll spot at least 40-60 if your there at the right time of day. Cruise along the Penhurst Property - bring your camera as you might get a glimpse of a state record, don't forget Welkinweir Estate where just yesterday at 4:45PM I counted 34 deer in around their big pond. I was on a visit to Ursinus college last Tuesday with a group from our local HS, we were there mid-day and I spotted 11 deer including a very respectable 9-point.
> 
> Joe


Good points, Joe. I could add 50 more examples including the Vanguard campus in Malvern, numerous jug handles along 276, a handful of nature conservancies, fragmented properties that together provide habitat but no hunting because of safety zones, and a few homeowners associations that control open space. In my mind, the deer density and population in the SRAs is definitely down but it's not gone. For a variety of obvious reasons, deer will be in places where there is no hunting pressure. 

Here's a question that I've thought about but hasn't been raised. We all know that WT doe have home ranges, right? When the population of deer in "huntable" areas is being decreased but vast swathes of 5c and 5d are not huntable (or huntable only by the lucky few), why would the deer in the "non-huntable" areas move on? They are relatively secure. Maybe a lack of food would be the only reason, but that doesn't happen much because you have oak trees, you have people refreshing their plants every year, you have people like my wife who refill their bird feeders, etc.

And I laughed a few posts ago when you said "tamies" ... the deer in my backyard will lay and chomp on acorns while I park my truck and walk past them to the back door. There's nothing more frustrating than not connecting in the poconos and driving home to find that.


----------



## jacobh

I live near Pennhurst yes there are deer there but all the cops hunt it. Friends hunt the farm right behind it and see some deer but that dosent help the majority of hunters


----------



## Hindy30

Sight Window said:


> View attachment 5180801
> View attachment 5180889
> 
> 
> 5d


Congrats, Sight Window.


----------



## Billy H

fap1800 said:


> I live in Central Bucks and work in Lower Makefield (5D), just outside of Yardley. On my way to and from work, I purposely drive back roads that are populated with estates on 5 and 10 acre chunks. Lots of timber interspersed in the 20 mile drive home too. Horse and gentleman farms, etc. Prime deer habitat. I will say, I used to see a lot of deer, particularly on this one stretch. It wasn't uncommon to see in this one estate yard, 10, 20 or more deer just milling or lying around. I didn't see that very often this year. In fact, I don't see many deer on my way home anymore. There's a farm outside my office building. You'd see the deer file out of the woods into the alfalfa fields like clockwork as the days shortened. Not so much now. This, however wasn't gradual, i.e. seeing less and less deer over the past fiver years. This was almost like a light switch kinda change, which is puzzling.


I see way less deer than I did just 3 or 4 years ago on property that is locked up. Just as one example, there is a 3400 acre mostly wooded county park on the same road that I live on Surrounded by heavily wooded properties. We are lucky to see a 3rd of the deer we used to at the park. Surrounding properties that allow hunting have shot up a lot and those that venture off the park land get shot. Not many left to move into the 3400 acres. It just gets less and less all the time. They need to cut back on doe tags big time. Ill add that I was part of the problem this year as I took a doe in archery off a farm I hunt. Probably wouldn't have if it didn't make the farmer happy.


----------



## dougell

For the record,I do sympathize with you guys who are stuck hunted a limited number of small properties.I just don't understand why anyone would expect a small property to produce consistently year after year and week after week.I've had many areas go sour but it's never been because of an over harvestSometimes they get over pressured and then are crap for the rest of the season but it's almost always do to changing habitat and changing food sources.I hunt recently cut areas the majority of the time.Usually they start getting good after about the third year and then get better for about 5 or 6 more years because early successional habitat has the highest carrying capacity.It then starts to go downhill when the deer eat most of the regeneration and the rest grows out of their reach.About 10-12 years after it's cut it will turn into pole timber and the carrying capacity will plummet and so will the deer herd,regardless of how many deer are killed.It's no big deal because I just have to find a new area with recent logging.

We had a massive tornado up here in 1985 that leveled thousand of acres,essentially turning a huge area into a massive clearcut.The deer herd in that area exploded but started to decrease by the late 90's.A few years after that,you had a hard time finding a deer.Everyone blamed it on the PGC but it was nothing more than the natural cycle of how things change.That's why the state tries not to cut much more than 1% of it's timber per year.If you cut too much,you'll end up with a forest of pole timber that can support very few deer.


----------



## jacobh

Doug we've had this discussion earlier in the thread and by no means am I argueing or bashing or anything like that so please don't take it that way. My issue is not solely I don't see deer while hunting I don't see deer period! I drive around daybreak before dark nothing in fields that use to have deer in them every night. Gun season next to no shots. You've read that on this thread believe me it's not because of self control it's because they aren't seeing deer. It's sad but true I wish it was self control but it's not. Our area is hammered. Some say 5c is saturated with deer. Joe said a few places well nobody can hunt them. That's like saying yea there's plenty of deer go to Valley forge and look and see a ton of deer but we can't base how hunting is off these areas.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> For the record,I do sympathize with you guys who are stuck hunted a limited number of small properties.I just don't understand why anyone would expect a small property to produce consistently year after year and week after week.I've had many areas go sour but it's never been because of an over harvestSometimes they get over pressured and then are crap for the rest of the season but it's almost always do to changing habitat and changing food sources.I hunt recently cut areas the majority of the time.Usually they start getting good after about the third year and then get better for about 5 or 6 more years because early successional habitat has the highest carrying capacity.It then starts to go downhill when the deer eat most of the regeneration and the rest grows out of their reach.About 10-12 years after it's cut it will turn into pole timber and the carrying capacity will plummet and so will the deer herd,regardless of how many deer are killed.It's no big deal because I just have to find a new area with recent logging.
> 
> We had a massive tornado up here in 1985 that leveled thousand of acres,essentially turning a huge area into a massive clearcut.The deer herd in that area exploded but started to decrease by the late 90's.A few years after that,you had a hard time finding a deer.Everyone blamed it on the PGC but it was nothing more than the natural cycle of how things change.That's why the state tries not to cut much more than 1% of it's timber per year.If you cut too much,you'll end up with a forest of pole timber that can support very few deer.


The habitat is superb down here for deer, which is why they were some abundant and needed culls. It's like the Old Country Buffet. There is absolutely no shortage for these deer to eat. Food is everywhere for them.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> The habitat is superb down here for deer, which is why they were some abundant and needed culls. It's like the Old Country Buffet. There is absolutely no shortage for these deer to eat. Food is everywhere for them.


I don't doubt that it is in many places.That' why I continuously say that it about deer/human conflict.I don't believe for one second that the areas off limits to hunting don't have a serious overbrowsing problem


----------



## jasonk0519

This is my sister with her first Buck, taken with a rifle in 2c. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

So they're folding to peer pressure? That's not good!!! I want county specific tags back I honestly believe this would help manage the herd better then big areas that they have now




dougell said:


> I don't doubt that it is in many places.That' why I continuously say that it about deer/human conflict.I don't believe for one second that the areas off limits to hunting don't have a serious overbrowsing problem


----------



## pope125

schlep1967 said:


> Don't feel bad for your daughter. She is learning a great life lesson. Unlike the rest of our lives, hunting does not guarantee instant gratification. No trophy just for showing up. And that sometimes, no matter how hard you work, you do not get what you want.


Only problem see is losing interest fast , I have told her so many stories about hunting and all that goes with it . She is happy we are spending time together , was never around much when she was young to busy working 80 hour weeks I blinked and she was 16 . She is 24 and understands to a point , but we keep sitting ,and sitting , and sitting , I would sit till the end of the year every day if I had a target buck , thats me . I keep telling her will get one , back of my head I'm thinking might not happen .


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> SAVING THE HABITAT was never a high priority for managing deer in the SRA COUNTIES.iT WAS IS STILL IS ABOUT reducing deer human conflict.Those areas lose habitat every day and force more deer into non-huntable areas.The only way to do it is by killing as many deer as possible,even if that means ruining a guy's 20 acre honey hole.I have no doubt that happens but deer/human conflict still remain high and you guys that hunt down in those areas are in the minority.I believe you've never seen a starving deer down there because the deer can get into landscaping gardens and crops which creates conflict.You also haven't been faced with high deer numbers for decades like the northern part of the state.In 1970 Montgomery county had a reported antlered harvest of 47 antlered deer while Clearfield county had a reported harvest of 1417. Decades of having too many deer destroyed vast tracts of habitat,some of which will never come back.tHE BOTTOM LINE IS.UNTERS HAD IT EASY AND BECAME SPOILED.You don't have to have a poll because I've been to about a dozen save the deer meeting all over the state.A high percentage of hunters want those deer numbers but have no understanding of why that's bad.That's why there's such a division in opinions.i have seen starving deer and lot's of them during certain winters.


First . . I'd LOVE to have 20 acres to hunt. I share 6 acres with 3-4 other people. I've been lucky the last couple years but it's a crap shoot. The immediate neighboring properties are also huntable but the neighbors shoot every deer they see just to kill. Neither of them actually eat deer meat. They shoot them and donate them. Shoot shoot shoot. Kill kill kill. By the end of the first week of the season they'll have killed 10-20 deer. The remaining deer leave the woodlot, cross the street and spend the rest of the time on the anti-hunters property with the giant industrial sized feeder. We are fortunate that once the rut kicks in a buck or two cruises through. I haven't seen a legal doe to shoot at in years. Only smallish bucks. 

One of my complaints is that feeding deer isn't regulated as a whole whether your are hunting or not. No way a 5-gallon moutrie feeder can compete with a 500 gallon bin of corn and a pile of alfalfa. 

And I agree . . I haven't seen starving deer either . . . not in Special Regs and not in the big woods (Cambria County) even when deer were so numerous. Yes . .there were too many deer up there but it was still sustainable. The deer we killed were big, fat, and healthy. 

Certainly the food supply declined . . but not the habitat. The old mature oaks stopped producing acorns because that's what oaks do when a forest is mature. The best habitat we had up there was an area that was regularly free-lanced logged. It held everything. Deer, bear, grouse, turkey, and all manor of non-game species. Then it got sold to a methadone clinic and posted. The surrounding gamelands stayed mature and stale with little to no habitat management and almost no deer. 

One of the locals had 19 trail cameras setup for 3 months. He got pictures of 7 deer in 3 months. 7. That's what happens when there is no food.


----------



## Mr. October

jasonk0519 said:


> This is my sister with her first Buck, taken with a rifle in 2c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a great buck! What's she going to do for an encore? LOL!


----------



## dougell

The only reason they went to bigger WMU's was to pool data from smaller counties.It wouldn't impact the total number of allocations.We can call it peer pressure but they call them stake holders.You have to remember,hunters make up less than 8% of the population in Pa and it gets worse every year.That percentage is probably a lot less in any urban or suburban area.I feel your pain and understand your frustration but it's a problem that's almost impossible to fix in that part of the state.


----------



## Mr. October

jacobh said:


> Mr October exactly..... ARs were implemented to allow deer to become mature not grow bigger racks. Now to say u want a more mature herd wouldn't u think that would mean allowing more deer to live? So lower tag allocations!!! Wow I'm not even a biologist and so I figured that out. Now that's if that's their true purpose which we know it's not. They're trying to grow bigger racks like Matt is saying yet they won't come out and say that either. Truthfully if they want a more mature herd they wouldn't allow 80,000 doe tags in one unit.


Exactly. Nobody ever admits it's about big racks. Not the TV personalities, and not the big proponents of QDMA who look down their noses at any who don't agree with them and are perfectly content to shoot smaller, legal bucks. But "let him go he can grow" is all about just that: Big bone.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> And this is exactly why the GC wants a person that is fortunate enough to have access to these properties to be able to get as many tags as he/she needs. But I also agree that those areas could be handled much better in terms of access too.


You would have a better chance of killing a 200' or seeing God before you think your getting on one of those places. We all know how that will work. People wonder why I hunted the Mid-West for the last 20 years, read the last 230 pages you can see why .


----------



## dougell

Mr. October said:


> First . . I'd LOVE to have 20 acres to hunt. I share 6 acres with 3-4 other people. I've been lucky the last couple years but it's a crap shoot. The immediate neighboring properties are also huntable but the neighbors shoot every deer they see just to kill. Neither of them actually eat deer meat. They shoot them and donate them. Shoot shoot shoot. Kill kill kill. By the end of the first week of the season they'll have killed 10-20 deer. The remaining deer leave the woodlot, cross the street and spend the rest of the time on the anti-hunters property with the giant industrial sized feeder. We are fortunate that once the rut kicks in a buck or two cruises through. I haven't seen a legal doe to shoot at in years. Only smallish bucks.
> 
> One of my complaints is that feeding deer isn't regulated as a whole whether your are hunting or not. No way a 5-gallon moutrie feeder can compete with a 500 gallon bin of corn and a pile of alfalfa.
> 
> And I agree . . I haven't seen starving deer either . . . not in Special Regs and not in the big woods (Cambria County) even when deer were so numerous. Yes . .there were too many deer up there but it was still sustainable. The deer we killed were big, fat, and healthy.
> 
> Certainly the food supply declined . . but not the habitat. The old mature oaks stopped producing acorns because that's what oaks do when a forest is mature. The best habitat we had up there was an area that was regularly free-lanced logged. It held everything. Deer, bear, grouse, turkey, and all manor of non-game species. Then it got sold to a methadone clinic and posted. The surrounding gamelands stayed mature and stale with little to no habitat management and almost no deer.
> 
> One of the locals had 19 trail cameras setup for 3 months. He got pictures of 7 deer in 3 months. 7. That's what happens when there is no food.


I doubt I would even bother hunting if I only had a 6 acres piece of property to hunt on.That's 1% of an average deer's home range.Expecting to see deer there consistently is expecting too much.I have 20 acres and haven't gotten a deer on a camera in my woods in the past two years but they used to use it regulary until my neigbors cleared a reverting field.I sure as heck wouldn't want to base my season on hunting there.

I live close to Cambria county and have spent time in the woods there.The habitat wasn't as bad as it was above I80 but it was most certainly degrading.Acorns are fine but they only provide a temporary food source and they don't produce every year.Deer need browse in the big woods.If there's no food in the woods,it's because the deer wiped it all out.Remove the deer and the food will grow back.Only 40% of Pa's forest have oaks so you should never rely on mast.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> The only reason they went to bigger WMU's was to pool data from smaller counties.It wouldn't impact the total number of allocations.We can call it peer pressure but they call them stake holders.You have to remember,hunters make up less than 8% of the population in Pa and it gets worse every year.That percentage is probably a lot less in any urban or suburban area.I feel your pain and understand your frustration but it's a problem that's almost impossible to fix in that part of the state.


I'd venture to say the residents down here complain to their reps more than we realize who in turn pressure The Commission to take action. Lots of McMansions and large estates that have meticulous and expensive landscaping that the deer love to snack on. Prolly can add in the auto accidents as well. Just about the same time the PGC ramped up tag allocations down here, local municipalities were hiring the USDA to come in and cull the herds. Solebury tax payers payed close to $200k IIRC to cull their herd. Same with Lower Makefield.

This is an interesting read. Seems Solebury is still inundated with deer. Anyone want to organize an knock on door campaign? Lol!

http://gotohelentai.tumblr.com/post/152076644911/deer-management-2016-10-18-earlier-this-year


----------



## Mr. October

dougell said:


> I doubt I would even bother hunting if I only had a 6 acres piece of property to hunt on.That's 1% of an average deer's home range.Expecting to see deer there consistently is expecting too much.I have 20 acres and haven't gotten a deer on a camera in my woods in the past two years but they used to use it regulary until my neigbors cleared a reverting field.I sure as heck wouldn't want to base my season on hunting there.
> 
> I live close to Cambria county and have spent time in the woods there.The habitat wasn't as bad as it was above I80 but it was most certainly degrading.Acorns are fine but they only provide a temporary food source and they don't produce every year.Deer need browse in the big woods.If there's no food in the woods,it's because the deer wiped it all out.Remove the deer and the food will grow back.Only 40% of Pa's forest have oaks so you should never rely on mast.


It depends on where the 6 acres is. In this case it is at the head of a valley and tons of deer funnel through there . . until the neighbors go on their rampage. I've actually been fortunate and gotten bucks there for the last 5 seasons in a row. 

We used to hunt SGL 158 right near Blandburg. 10-12 years ago you'd practically roll down the hill on acorns. The last few years, hardly a trace. You're right. It's temporary food but then with a mature forest nothing new grows either.


----------



## fap1800

Here's the actual Solebury report from October. Holly hell...197 deer/square mile! :mg:

http://www.soleburytwp.org/phocadownload/Deer%20Overpopulation%20Slide%20Show.pdf

I hunted Solebury about 5 years ago. It was a 5 acre wooded lot and it was a deer mecca.


----------



## pope125

Just think another month 1/2 of hunting left , Archery Talk ?? This is what , Hunting , Archery , Bowhunting , has turned into ?? This **** is ****ing old


----------



## dougell

Try and organize something.I USED TO LIVE IN A 9500 ACRE private residential community that had 3500 acres of undeveloped land and was closed to hunting.We overwintered about 70 dpsm and the habitat was destroyed to the point of being unfixable.Myself and a forester from US forest service and the district forester for DCNR formed a wildlife management committee.It took us 4 years of population analysis.browse impact surveys and multiple open forums with nationally renowned experts to get a hunt approved.This was in rural Clearfield county where there's a deep hunting heritage and it was extremely hard to get passed.It can be done and it can work but looking back,the time and b.s. I put up with wasn't worth it.


----------



## fap1800

Looks like there already is an organization that's lined up to manage the herd and they're not accepting apps at this time.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Here's the actual Solebury report from October. Holly hell...197 deer/square mile! :mg:
> 
> http://www.soleburytwp.org/phocadownload/Deer%20Overpopulation%20Slide%20Show.pdf
> 
> I hunted Solebury about 5 years ago. It was a 5 acre wooded lot and it was a deer mecca.


It also claims the habitat in that twp is trashed.


----------



## Mr. October

pope125 said:


> Just think another month 1/2 of hunting left , Archery Talk ?? This is what , Hunting , Archery , Bowhunting , has turned into ?? This **** is ****ing old


LOL! Well . . I'm looking forward next year to being able to get out after some tree rats in January and February with my air rifle. These were included in the semi-auto rifle bill.


----------



## 1vabwhntr

Nice!


----------



## Hindy30

jasonk0519 said:


> This is my sister with her first Buck, taken with a rifle in 2c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats to her.


----------



## Scott Ho

12-Ringer said:


> I would disagree just a bit....5C is absolutely saturated with deer, they are just NOT in the areas that a majority of hunters can get to them. If you don't believe me take a ride through West Chester Universities South Campus and ag studies area near the stadium; you'll spot at least 40-60 if your there at the right time of day. Cruise along the Penhurst Property -  bring your camera as you might get a glimpse of a state record, don't forget Welkinweir Estate where just yesterday at 4:45PM I counted 34 deer in around their big pond. I was on a visit to Ursinus college last Tuesday with a group from our local HS, we were there mid-day and I spotted 11 deer including a very respectable 9-point.
> 
> I am not saying numbers have fallen off a bit, but I simply cannot support the notion that numbers are significantly lower....the whitetail may be the most resilient mammal on the planet. I am currently watching as a significant portion (350+ acres) of habitat is giving way to yet another 55+ Active Community in Delco. I hunted that area just last year and never went a sit without seeing multiple deer. The deer aren't carried away with the timber soil, they simply moved to Penn State Brandywine's Campus, Tyler Arboretum, the Friends Cemetery, and the 55+ Active Community across the street (yes two within a 1/2 mile) ALL areas the general public cannot access. Sure, some of those properties have small groups of hunters who are granted access, but the number of hunters granted access are rarely in proportion to the amount of deer these areas hold. The same could be said for the recently sold Pugh Estate in Elverson, we drove through on Monday around lunch and counted 19 deer in the fields that you can see from Warwick Furnace and Lord knows how much you CANNOT see.
> 
> Again Scotty, not calling you out or anything, what you deal with every day is real for you and will shape your opinions and behaviors, but I hope I gave you something to at least think about.
> 
> Joe


Joe, 

I just wanted to provide you with an alternative perspective on this. I think you and I would probably agree that most areas over 5 acres in the Special Reg Areas are being hunted by somebody even if it is limited access. The places mentioned above and many others that are off limits make up a small fraction of the land found in the county or reg area that people are hunting. When the large majority of people actually hunting these areas are reporting noticeably lower number of deer, specifically doe, I would think that this is probably more representative of how the area is doing as a whole. By cherry picking places that we all know have lots and lots of deer I believe that it is a false representation. 

You have a valid point in that deer are moving as development encroaches on our hunting areas. I would think that it works just the opposite as well. Once these private areas are over populated, the deer disperse into woods that are huntable. Maybe I am wrong, I don’t know? 

I am not trying to beat a dead horse, I see the issue exactly the opposite as you and in reading your posts I agree with a lot of what you say. 




vonfoust said:


> I'm the one that said that. I live in 2B. Can't speak for 5C or 5D, but every one of my neighbors knows exactly who to call about deer complaints. There is a GC deputy (one of the volunteer guys?? think that's wha they are called) that lives at the beginning of my plan. I have talked to him a few times and he assures me that the majority of the complaints come from non-hunters in our area. There are plenty of deer in my area, they just know where they are safe as soon as fall comes around.


Vonfoust I stand corrected. Sorry I did not address you by name, I was catching up and did not want to go back and find your post. I was relying on my own experience. Nobody that I know that has hit a deer with their car called the game commission and told them more deer should be killed. I am sure that the Deputy would know much better than me.


----------



## pope125

Mr. October said:


> LOL! Well . . I'm looking forward next year to being able to get out after some tree rats in January and February with my air rifle. These were included in the semi-auto rifle bill.


Well some on here don't really give to ****s about guns , whats the need to talk about guns on and archery forum ? Maybe some should go back and read the website name A R C H E R Y T A L K . Maybe head over to the AT gun forum , here are a few more Guntalk , HuntingPa, Gunsandammo, Huntingnet . Nicko , maybe you should have a new title for next years thread maybe start two threads one for the bowhunters , and one where all the guns hunters can talk.


----------



## Xforce41

fap1800 said:


> Here's the actual Solebury report from October. Holly hell...197 deer/square mile! :mg:
> 
> http://www.soleburytwp.org/phocadownload/Deer%20Overpopulation%20Slide%20Show.pdf
> 
> I hunted Solebury about 5 years ago. It was a 5 acre wooded lot and it was a deer mecca.


Ha! Solebury township. Don't even get me started.
I think they went to one giant property counted a bunch of deer and multiplied it by the square milage, and called it good.
Most of my properties that I hunt are in Solebury, used to see piles of deer.
Now not so much. 
Solebury township, same Township complaining about deer, but still giving permits for 8ft high deer fence for landowners to surround their properties. 
Deer fence is just as bad as a development if u ask me.
Just so happens one of the board members of the Township deer advisory committee is the farm manager of one of the huge fenced in properties. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> Well some on here don't really give to ****s about guns , this is and archery forum . Maybe head over to the AT gun forum , here are a few more Guntalk , HuntingPa, Gunsandammo, Huntingnet . Nicko , maybe you should have a new title for next years thread maybe start two threads one for the bowhunters , and one where all the guns hunters can talk.


And an ozonics thread, a PSU football thread, an PA hunter ohio deer thread, a caps lock thread, a PA hunting regulations thread (cuz all regulations we discuss don't pertain to only bowhunting) and etc....this is a PA thread where like minded guys with similar hobbies, lifestyles and loves (hunting) can get together and share experiences. Lets just stop nit-picking certain subjects and enjoy everything our PA hunting brothers have to offer.

I just got back from my gun toting foray in the north central woods of PA. One doe down on my first morning and then saw 6 more the entire week. Never saw any horns. Was hunting up in Lycoming county in the Hughesville/Muncy area. Was pretty neat to hunt in the snow, always a favorite of mine. Now that I have gotten the gun hunt out of the way going back at it with the bow this Saturday before the two week siesta before Christmas. Hoping to take advantage of the cold temps on Saturday in a bow only spot I can hunt. Just wish I didn't have to wear orange in bow only areas even though it is still gun season. Good luck to everyone still getting after a buck, like me...


----------



## vonfoust

Scott Ho said:


> Joe,
> 
> I just wanted to provide you with an alternative perspective on this. I think you and I would probably agree that most areas over 5 acres in the Special Reg Areas are being hunted by somebody even if it is limited access. The places mentioned above and many others that are off limits make up a small fraction of the land found in the county or reg area that people are hunting. When the large majority of people actually hunting these areas are reporting noticeably lower number of deer, specifically doe, I would think that this is probably more representative of how the area is doing as a whole. By cherry picking places that we all know have lots and lots of deer I believe that it is a false representation.
> 
> You have a valid point in that deer are moving as development encroaches on our hunting areas. I would think that it works just the opposite as well. Once these private areas are over populated, the deer disperse into woods that are huntable. Maybe I am wrong, I don’t know?
> 
> I am not trying to beat a dead horse, I see the issue exactly the opposite as you and in reading your posts I agree with a lot of what you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vonfoust I stand corrected. Sorry I did not address you by name, I was catching up and did not want to go back and find your post. I was relying on my own experience. Nobody that I know that has hit a deer with their car called the game commission and told them more deer should be killed. I am sure that the Deputy would know much better than me.


Not corrected, I can't speak to any area but mine. I tried extrapolating out and possibly doesn't work everywhere, as much as 2B 5C and 5D are put in teh same category I'm starting to realize the people and attitudes are very different. Around here, and most of Pgh, just about everyone knows someone that hunts or they are a hunter themselves. Sounds like that is not the case out east, in which people woul dhave no idea who to talk to about a deer problem. 
I know this guy gets complaints from non-hunters. Not just deer collisions, and some of it by the township as much as the residents themselves. Resident complains to township, township complains to GC. Not necessarily formal complaints either, much of it is standing in the grocery store and hearing "When are you going to get rid of all these deer for us?". My mother in law lives just outside the city of Pgh limits, can't understand hunting. Hates the deer in her yard, they have eaten a lot of her shrubs. Her neighbor feeds them.:teeth: 
I live in a more rural area of 2B, in fact less than a half mile from the 2B/2D border so people are used to dealing with deer and many used to hunt or have relatives that hunt. Most people around my area are familiar with the GC and know they are the ones that manage deer.


----------



## River420Bottom

jasonk0519 said:


> This is my sister with her first Buck, taken with a rifle in 2c.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Another big 2C deer. Congrats to her, he's a beast


----------



## Mathias

My pup is happy she can't read this nonsense!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmm60985

yetihunter1 said:


> And an ozonics thread, a PSU football thread, an PA hunter ohio deer thread, a caps lock thread, a PA hunting regulations thread (cuz all regulations we discuss don't pertain to only bowhunting) and etc....this is a PA thread where like minded guys with similar hobbies, lifestyles and loves (hunting) can get together and share experiences. Lets just stop nit-picking certain subjects and enjoy everything our PA hunting brothers have to offer.
> 
> I just got back from my gun toting foray in the north central woods of PA. One doe down on my first morning and then saw 6 more the entire week. Never saw any horns. Was hunting up in Lycoming county in the Hughesville/Muncy area. Was pretty neat to hunt in the snow, always a favorite of mine. Now that I have gotten the gun hunt out of the way going back at it with the bow this Saturday before the two week siesta before Christmas. Hoping to take advantage of the cold temps on Saturday in a bow only spot I can hunt. Just wish I didn't have to wear orange in bow only areas even though it is still gun season. Good luck to everyone still getting after a buck, like me...


Thats up in my neck of the woods, where abouts were you hunting? State land?


----------



## pope125

yetihunter1 said:


> And an ozonics thread, a PSU football thread, an PA hunter ohio deer thread, a caps lock thread, a PA hunting regulations thread (cuz all regulations we discuss don't pertain to only bowhunting) and etc....this is a PA thread where like minded guys with similar hobbies, lifestyles and loves (hunting) can get together and share experiences. Lets just stop nit-picking certain subjects and enjoy everything our PA hunting brothers have to offer.
> 
> I just got back from my gun toting foray in the north central woods of PA. One doe down on my first morning and then saw 6 more the entire week. Never saw any horns. Was hunting up in Lycoming county in the Hughesville/Muncy area. Was pretty neat to hunt in the snow, always a favorite of mine. Now that I have gotten the gun hunt out of the way going back at it with the bow this Saturday before the two week siesta before Christmas. Hoping to take advantage of the cold temps on Saturday in a bow only spot I can hunt. Just wish I didn't have to wear orange in bow only areas even though it is still gun season. Good luck to everyone still getting after a buck, like me...



When I come to a web-site that says Archery Talk , I come to talk about bow, bowhunting , archery equipment , etc. Not guns!!!! There was a picture i saw on this thread with two guys with there gun kills , in there post they say there diehard bowhunters but they killed with a gun . If your a diehard you don't pick up a gun .


----------



## Scotty C

pope125 said:


> When I come to a web-site that says Archery Talk , I come to talk about bow, bowhunting , archery equipment , etc. Not guns!!!! There was a picture i saw on this thread with two guys with there gun kills , in there post they say there diehard bowhunters but they killed with a gun . If your a diehard you don't pick up a gun .


I love to bowhunt, but I also love hunting with my brothers and father in law during gun season.
You and I posted a lot in this thread about hunting in the Midwest. Did those posts belong in here?
Its a PA Hunting thread. You know there's going to be gun kills. You know people are going to talk about deer numbers. 
Don't torture yourself by reading it if it bothers you that much.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> My pup is happy she can't read this nonsense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good looking pup Matt.


----------



## riceride565

pope125 said:


> When I come to a web-site that says Archery Talk , I come to talk about bow, bowhunting , archery equipment , etc. Not guns!!!! There was a picture i saw on this thread with two guys with there gun kills , in there post they say there diehard bowhunters but they killed with a gun . If your a diehard you don't pick up a gun .


I'm the one of the guys in that picture, same one we discussed before where you said you didn't read the thread, guess that's not the case. Anyway, I put in about 150hrs in stand this year with my bow, passed a ton of legal deer, shot a nice doe, and had a great time. The other guy in the photo has about 125hrs on stand with a bow this year, shot a nice 9pt in MD where he lives and shot a doe. 
I'd say that's pretty serious commitment/addiction to bowhunting. We are also in our mid-30's, both married, with 2 kids each (under 5 years old), and have professional careers. 
We are life long friends and hunting buddies but he lives in MD and I live near Pittsburgh. As I mentioned, the gun season was about getting together and trying to loosen up the pressure we put on ourselves during archery season. That does not mean we are not die hard bow hunters.
I would have a hard time imagining anyone putting in more time in the woods than each of us do given our stag of life, family responsibilities, and professional careers. Your not the only diehard bow hunter on this thread.


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> When I come to a web-site that says Archery Talk , I come to talk about bow, bowhunting , archery equipment , etc. Not guns!!!! There was a picture i saw on this thread with two guys with there gun kills , in there post they say there diehard bowhunters but they killed with a gun . If your a diehard you don't pick up a gun .


Only two more days left in the gun season Bob. Then it won't be back for another year. But I will say that the discussion the past few days or week in this thread has been largely about the state of deer hunting PA as a whole and not just archery related. The primary concerns being expressed are that the deer herd is down and there appears to fewer quality bucks. While archery and crossbow hunters take their share of deer, the lions share of the PA deer harvest is taken by gun hunters during these two weeks. I don't see how we can discuss the overall state of deer hunting in PA and not include guns in the discussion.


----------



## Hindy30

This thread would die a slow death if the discussion was strictly limited to things "PA only and archery only". No more talk about new hunting puppies, gun kills, Ohio farms, football, etc., etc. All the side discussions keep it interesting. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Phew......I'm safe 😃

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

riceride565 said:


> I'm the one of the guys in that picture, same one we discussed before where you said you didn't read the thread, guess that's not the case. Anyway, I put in about 150hrs in stand this year with my bow, passed a ton of legal deer, shot a nice doe, and had a great time. The other guy in the photo has about 125hrs on stand with a bow this year, shot a nice 9pt in MD where he lives and shot a doe.
> I'd say that's pretty serious commitment/addiction to bowhunting. We are also in our mid-30's, both married, with 2 kids each (under 5 years old), and have professional careers.
> We are life long friends and hunting buddies but he lives in MD and I live near Pittsburgh. As I mentioned, the gun season was about getting together and trying to loosen up the pressure we put on ourselves during archery season. That does not mean we are not die hard bow hunters.
> I would have a hard time imagining anyone putting in more time in the woods than each of us do given our stag of life, family responsibilities, and professional careers. Your not the only diehard bow hunter on this thread.


He thinks he is lol!!
Just bustin chops


----------



## Hindy30

Mathias said:


> Phew......I'm safe 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well, I am considering starting a poll about eliminating all talk of puppies. I mean, who likes cute puppies?? Especially the kind that grow up and find birds, sheds or blood trails. Hate those dogs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty C

This is my buddy. I was with him last night for the doe kill. 
This morning he shot this buck at our farm. He was chasing 4 doe. 
What a great 24 hours to have your season turn around.


----------



## Mathias

Score!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

rmm60985 said:


> Thats up in my neck of the woods, where abouts were you hunting? State land?


Naw, my buddies family has property up there (Highland Lake Manor area) and a couple of friends have property. Wouldn't mind trying public though, then the guys I hunt with would be forced to actually hunt, not sit in a heated shack hahaha.


----------



## yetihunter1

pope125 said:


> When I come to a web-site that says Archery Talk , I come to talk about bow, bowhunting , archery equipment , etc. Not guns!!!! There was a picture i saw on this thread with two guys with there gun kills , in there post they say there diehard bowhunters but they killed with a gun . If your a diehard you don't pick up a gun .


Well if you are a diehard then you wouldn't watch college football right, because you should be in the stand and not getting down till an hour after dark so you don't bump a 200" deer. So while I don't have a problem with you talking about football on an archery thread by your own rules you shouldn't be talking about it. And just because you pick up a gun doesn't mean your not a diehard bowhunter....some like a change of pace. Plus, hunting 35 days with a bow and then going for 4 with a gun doesn't really take away from you being a diehard bowhunter...


----------



## rambofirstblood

Scotty C said:


> View attachment 5185273
> View attachment 5185281
> 
> This is my buddy. I was with him last night for the doe kill.
> This morning he shot this buck at our farm. He was chasing 4 doe.
> What a great 24 hours to have your season turn around.


congrats to your buddy


----------



## Applebag

yetihunter1 said:


> And an ozonics thread, a PSU football thread, an PA hunter ohio deer thread, a caps lock thread, a PA hunting regulations thread (cuz all regulations we discuss don't pertain to only bowhunting) and etc....this is a PA thread where like minded guys with similar hobbies, lifestyles and loves (hunting) can get together and share experiences. Lets just stop nit-picking certain subjects and enjoy everything our PA hunting brothers have to offer.
> 
> I just got back from my gun toting foray in the north central woods of PA. One doe down on my first morning and then saw 6 more the entire week. Never saw any horns. Was hunting up in Lycoming county in the Hughesville/Muncy area. Was pretty neat to hunt in the snow, always a favorite of mine. Now that I have gotten the gun hunt out of the way going back at it with the bow this Saturday before the two week siesta before Christmas. Hoping to take advantage of the cold temps on Saturday in a bow only spot I can hunt. Just wish I didn't have to wear orange in bow only areas even though it is still gun season. Good luck to everyone still getting after a buck, like me...


I'm gonna try to stay out of this one but I lol'd at the "caps lock thread" hahaha I'm still chuckling. How silly.


----------



## Mathias

Just got home from errands. Looked up and four Bald Eagles overhead, never saw that many together before.


----------



## fap1800

Xforce41 said:


> Ha! Solebury township. Don't even get me started.
> I think they went to one giant property counted a bunch of deer and multiplied it by the square milage, and called it good.
> Most of my properties that I hunt are in Solebury, used to see piles of deer.
> Now not so much.
> Solebury township, same Township complaining about deer, but still giving permits for 8ft high deer fence for landowners to surround their properties.
> Deer fence is just as bad as a development if u ask me.
> Just so happens one of the board members of the Township deer advisory committee is the farm manager of one of the huge fenced in properties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I hunted right near the intersection of Sugan and Mechanicville. I'd see parades of 30 or more doe, especially during the slugger season. I'm not in the area too much anymore, so I don't see the deer fences springing up keeping the deer out. How many properties are fenced? I can't imagine the percentage is too high, but I could be wrong. I know 197/sq. mile is an obscenely high number, but even if that number is inflated, it's still quite high. They're basically claiming it's higher now than the prior to the 2008 cull.


----------



## Scotty C

rambofirstblood said:


> congrats to your buddy


Hes had a rough season between PA and Illinois. Some monsters near him in Illinois but couldn't close the deal. Had two opportunities on big bucks with his bow in PA but couldnt get a clear shot.

Couldn't be happier for him. He and I have been friends since high school, we go out west together and we maintain my families farm together. Couldn't do it all without him.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Just got home from errands. Looked up and four Bald Eagles overhead, never saw that many together before.


Matt, please take this post over to the raptors/birds of prey forum. 

Bald eagles are very cool to see. The comeback they made is amazing.


----------



## TauntoHawk

pope125 said:


> When I come to a web-site that says Archery Talk , I come to talk about bow, bowhunting , archery equipment , etc. Not guns!!!! There was a picture i saw on this thread with two guys with there gun kills , in there post they say there diehard bowhunters but they killed with a gun . If your a diehard you don't pick up a gun .


I read way more than I comment most the time but this one made me roll my eyes so hard I near about detached a cornea

thread is getting dangerous


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Matt, please take this post over to the raptors/birds of prey forum.
> 
> Bald eagles are very cool to see. The comeback they made is amazing.


I use to hunt a spot over by the schuykill river and would see them from time to time....its just mesmorizing to watch them. When I fly fish up at sinnemahoning I see them all the time. Even seen one try to snag a trout while a guy was playing the fish.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Matt, please take this post over to the raptors/birds of prey forum.
> 
> Bald eagles are very cool to see. The comeback they made is amazing.



Well I just drove the daycare and back and didn't see any in my area so you are full of it good sir


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> I use to hunt a spot over by the schuykill river and would see them from time to time....its just mesmorizing to watch them. When I fly fish up at sinnemahoning I see them all the time. Even seen one try to snag a trout while a guy was playing the fish.


I hunt that huge cliff behind the Willows in Sinnemahoning every year on the last weekened.One of my favorite places to be once you actually get to the top.The getting up there part isn't all that fun though.


----------



## Mathias

Proof.....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

When the shad run starts in the spring and the big stripers move into the flats below the Conowingo Dam I can easily forget my purpose for being there because of the Eagles. They are something else to see, even more magnificent watching them in action; swooping and yanking a 20+" fish out of the water the same way you and I pick up a pencil...pretty awesome.

Joe


----------



## Hindy30

Scotty C said:


> This is my buddy. I was with him last night for the doe kill.
> This morning he shot this buck at our farm. He was chasing 4 doe.
> What a great 24 hours to have your season turn around.


Congrats to your bud.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> I hunt that huge cliff behind the Willows in Sinnemahoning every year on the last weekened.One of my favorite places to be once you actually get to the top.The getting up there part isn't all that fun though.


Its beautiful country out there, I personally have never really made it off the river there. I go up every year for 5 days of turkey hunting and trout fishing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

mathias said:


> proof.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my sm-g935v using tapatalk


made me spit out my drink- good one Matt


----------



## dougell

yetihunter1 said:


> Its beautiful country out there, I personally have never really made it off the river there. I go up every year for 5 days of turkey hunting and trout fishing.


My buddy has a camp on Lick Island.I go up there every so often for the trout opener.The deer hunting is tough.They're spread out and they have a million places to lay low.


----------



## Hindy30

Any of you sepa guys ever shoot at or get a tune at Middletown Archery in Media? It strikes me as more of a joad/usa archery type place, but they do advertise as selling and tuning hunting bows.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> My buddy has a camp on Lick Island.I go up there every so often for the trout opener.The deer hunting is tough.They're spread out and they have a million places to lay low.


Yeah I can bet, the guy whose place I go to is up in moshannon state forest near parker dam. I ride around up there and you can see tons of deer in the spring but when bow season comes around none of the guys who go up for deer seem to find as many as we see during turkey.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hindy30 said:


> Any of you sepa guys ever shoot at or get a tune at Middletown Archery in Media? It strikes me as more of a joad/usa archery type place, but they do advertise as selling and tuning hunting bows.


Have never been there. I normally play it safe and go to LAS but I have a buddy who does swear by B&A archery in Philly if you need something closer than Lancaster.


----------



## KMiha

It's the holiday season guys. Do we really have to nit pick and piss and moan about dumb stuff? IDK, makes no sense to me to get all bent out of shape over stuff that, in reality, for the most part (other than the management of the deer herd), has absolutely no real impact on your life. Really, we're pissing, moaning, and arguing about what's being talked about on here? I'm sure we all have more important stuff going on in our lives than to care whether people talk about hunting Ohio, or using a rifle/shotgun/, or talk about college football. Maybe it's just me, idk, I think it's frivolous to even slightly care about it. I am not singling anyone out, just a general comment.


----------



## yetihunter1

KMiha said:


> It's the holiday season guys. Do we really have to nit pick and piss and moan about dumb stuff? IDK, makes no sense to me to get all bent out of shape over stuff that, in reality, for the most part (other than the management of the deer herd), has absolutely no real impact on your life. Really, we're pissing, moaning, and arguing about what's being talked about on here? I'm sure we all have more important stuff going on in our lives than to care whether people talk about hunting Ohio, or using a rifle/shotgun/, or talk about college football. Maybe it's just me, idk, I think it's frivolous to even slightly care about it. I am not singling anyone out, just a general comment.


agree, just get tired of people jumping down others throats for doing the same thing they do just with a different topic. I will do my best duck impression from now on and let the water just roll off my back now...


----------



## Scotty C

KMiha said:


> It's the holiday season guys. Do we really have to nit pick and piss and moan about dumb stuff? IDK, makes no sense to me to get all bent out of shape over stuff that, in reality, for the most part (other than the management of the deer herd), has absolutely no real impact on your life. Really, we're pissing, moaning, and arguing about what's being talked about on here? I'm sure we all have more important stuff going on in our lives than to care whether people talk about hunting Ohio, or using a rifle/shotgun/, or talk about college football. Maybe it's just me, idk, I think it's frivolous to even slightly care about it. I am not singling anyone out, just a general comment.


Amen


----------



## Hindy30

yetihunter1 said:


> Have never been there. I normally play it safe and go to LAS but I have a buddy who does swear by B&A archery in Philly if you need something closer than Lancaster.


B&A is almost as far from my house as LAS, but I do appreciate the suggestion. Their indoor ranges looks awesome. It's amazing how difficult it is to find a good place to shoot indoors that is less than an hour drive. Anyone want to start a business with me? I wonder what the overhead looks like for rented warehouse space? 

In case anyone has more suggestions, I am looking for a place to shoot, tune, and maybe get critiqued on shooting my recurves. I'm in 19301.


----------



## yetihunter1

Hindy30 said:


> B&A is almost as far from my house as LAS, but I do appreciate the suggestion. Their indoor ranges looks awesome. It's amazing how difficult it is to find a good place to shoot indoors that is less than an hour drive. Anyone want to start a business with me? I wonder what the overhead looks like for rented warehouse space?
> 
> In case anyone has more suggestions, I am looking for a place to shoot, tune, and maybe get critiqued on shooting my recurves. I'm in 19301.


Ah ok, you live right down the road from me. I would say French Creek, there are mixed reviews from the guys on this thread with them, but I don't know their experience with recurves. Other than that all the ones I can recommend are an hour drive or more.


----------



## Hindy30

yetihunter1 said:


> Ah ok, you live right down the road from me. I would say French Creek, there are mixed reviews from the guys on this thread with them, but I don't know their experience with recurves. Other than that all the ones I can recommend are an hour drive or more.


I won't go there with any of my bows. I gave them one chance. The only reason I go there is because it's the only local place where I can find black powder. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I buy other stuff at FCO but would not let them touch my bows.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> I buy other stuff at FCO but would not let them touch my bows.


Understand, was just mentioning a shop that was close since LAS and B&A are a bit of a drive for Hindy.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

I loooove gun hunting sooo much! Now that semis are legal I won't even have to aim, just pull up and start shooting, AWESOME. I hate tracking deer tho, so I only go after the ones that I see drop. Also, I put 300.25 hrs on stand this season all with a gun so I'M THE BEST HUNTER ON THE PLANET....and I don't care what any of you have to say about it, it's truth. 
OH I-O lmost forgot if anybody shot any huge bucks in other states and wants to tell us on here go for it but DONT YOU DARE POST THE PIC



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

^ maybe find somewhere else to play?


----------



## rmm60985

yetihunter1 said:


> Naw, my buddies family has property up there (Highland Lake Manor area) and a couple of friends have property. Wouldn't mind trying public though, then the guys I hunt with would be forced to actually hunt, not sit in a heated shack hahaha.


Definitely a lot of that goes on! Its funny driving up rt. 15 and seeing all of the shooting shacks in fields 100 yards off of one of the busiest roads in that part of the state.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Just got home from errands. Looked up and four Bald Eagles overhead, never saw that many together before.


A pair has a stronghold in the area. They used to nest above a cove on Green Lane Res.The tree blew down and they turned their attention to the Perkiomen creek. I haven't spent any time looking for the nesting site but it is in the area where the east branch, the unami, and the perkiomen meet. See them weekly. I know where a dead doe is in that area that I saw three on it the other day. Its picked pretty clean.


----------



## Mathias

Near Crusher Rd?
I see them somewhat regularly while on the trail.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

Mathias said:


> ^ maybe find somewhere else to play?


Oh c'mon, I'm obviously being facetious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> Near Crusher Rd?
> I see them somewhat regularly while on the trail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes near crusher. I see them around that whole area around woxal and summneytown. Nesting is in that area for sure. These is a ridge behind the winery above the creek that would be a perfect spot as well. I'll find it someday


----------



## fap1800

https://www.facebook.com/RedOrbitDotCom/videos/1266577976695630/

On topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Hindy30 said:


> I won't go there with any of my bows. I gave them one chance. The only reason I go there is because it's the only local place where I can find black powder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Tough to find a good place to go. It's a bit of a hike but Tanner's in Jameson has a competent guy. 

I actually borrowed my buddy's hydraulic press. It's one of those boat jack versions that are relatively inexpensive. It can be daunting at first but if you have the time to do it, tuning isn't that bad. I went and got Joe Bell's book and of course reference threads here, most notably Nuts and Bolts guide to tuning. When I put together my Tribute after stripping it I just took my time and was able to get it to shoot bullets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

fap1800 said:


> Tough to find a good place to go. It's a bit of a hike but Tanner's in Jameson has a competent guy.
> 
> I actually borrowed my buddy's hydraulic press. It's one of those boat jack versions that are relatively inexpensive. It can be daunting at first but if you have the time to do it, tuning isn't that bad. I went and got Joe Bell's book and of course reference threads here, most notably Nuts and Bolts guide to tuning. When I put together my Tribute after stripping it I just took my time and was able to get it to shoot bullets.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do all of the basic tuning on my compounds myself. The one time I went to FCO was before I had a press. They weren't friendly and the guy said something to me that made me question why I was there asking him for help.

Sometimes I think that it might be a good idea to have a real pro go through the compounds once a year but I don't. I need new strings on my e32, so this might be the year to just have them go through it. The recurves -- I still need help with those in a lot of ways...


----------



## Shortstroke

Mathias said:


> Near Crusher Rd?
> I see them somewhat regularly while on the trail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


A lot of you guys sound close to me. Anyone shoot 3D ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Going to start again this year. Just talking about this with another member the other day.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortstroke

Mathias said:


> Going to start again this year. Just talking about this with another member the other day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good to hear! If I can get off weekends ever I'm gonna shoot the indoor 3D league they have at French creek, Stowe, reading, and birdsboro. It's a blast. 

We also do a more local shoot UBASS league (upper bucks archery super series) in the spring and summer at great swamp, Milford, clover leaf, and del Val that has great competition and some good prizes. 

Hope to see some of you guys out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Shortstroke said:


> A lot of you guys sound close to me. Anyone shoot 3D ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always up for some 3D. I've been shooting at Wapiti in Fort Washington and Lower Providence. I shoot the courses often but haven't been to many established shoots.


----------



## yetihunter1

Shortstroke said:


> Good to hear! If I can get off weekends ever I'm gonna shoot the indoor 3D league they have at French creek, Stowe, reading, and birdsboro. It's a blast.
> 
> We also do a more local shoot UBASS league (upper bucks archery super series) in the spring and summer at great swamp, Milford, clover leaf, and del Val that has great competition and some good prizes.
> 
> Hope to see some of you guys out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might be there this weekend. In the summer I shoot every weekend if I am not out of town. I have about an hour range around my own club (frontier archery) and shoot a different clubs each week.


----------



## Sight Window

I really like the bow service I get a FCO. I am going to buy my next bow from them because the service I get there is so great and I fully trust them. Am I way off the mark? Why dont people like there service?


----------



## Billy H

Shortstroke said:


> A lot of you guys sound close to me. Anyone shoot 3D ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was asked just last night if I wanted to do leagues at clover leaf. I think I am going to pass this time around. I'd be up for a three D this spring.


----------



## Shortstroke

Billy H said:


> I was asked just last night if I wanted to do leagues at clover leaf. I think I am going to pass this time around. I'd be up for a three D this spring.


We shoot Thursday nights at clover. Great time. I just use it as an excuse to drink beer after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Shortstroke said:


> We shoot Thursday nights at clover. Great time. I just use it as an excuse to drink beer after
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bet we've crossed paths. Now I am thinking I should shoot this year.


----------



## nicko

Sight Window said:


> *I really like the bow service I get a FCO. I am going to buy my next bow from them because the service I get there is so great and I fully trust them*. Am I way off the mark? Why dont people like there service?


You are the rare exception.


----------



## Mathias

A bit of snow for the last morning. I may head out with the bow for a couple of hours.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## treedoctor

Good luck and be safe!! I'm out with the orange army today..carrying the ol' 30-06!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I was surprised to see the snow cover this AM


----------



## Mr. October

Billy H said:


> I was surprised to see the snow cover this AM


I saw a couple folks further to the Southeast are reporting snow. None here in Exeter Township, Berks County.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> A bit of snow for the last morning. I may head out with the bow for a couple of hours. http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> She's growing up quick Matt - get her some sheds to play with now, you won't regret it in the spring...not going to envy you working on those ears when she comes in from the field. I trained an Irish Setter from CT back in 2002, loved working with that dog - HATED the clean up afterwards. He would go into everything and it seemed like 10x of everything stuck to him.
> 
> She's a looker though - good luck with her....you plan on hunting her or more for sheds, recovery, and family lovin....
> 
> Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Things are pretty quiet where I'm hunting in 5C but we have heard a lot of distant shots this morning.


----------



## 138104

Cold and windy. I didn't layer properly, so not sure how much longer I will make it...lol!

Hearing shots, but only saw turkey and squirrelsvso far.


----------



## 138104

Just had a group of does and a real nice buck come behind me. No shot presented itself on the does.


----------



## nicko

Left the woods by 10am. Nothing was up on its feet and we couldn't get anything moving either.


----------



## 138104

Winds have calmed down, so going to try to sit a little longer. Here's my view from the stand.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

We have a little over a foot of snow here. Its a whiteout right now


----------



## nicko

LXhuntinPA said:


> We have a little over a foot of snow here. Its a whiteout right now


Damn! Which county?


----------



## LXhuntinPA

nicko said:


> Damn! Which county?


Erie County, We have been getting snow since Thursday. Luckily I tagged out that afternoon. Sorry for the sideways photos but they will not rotate for me


----------



## 138104

Please keep the snow up in your neck of the woods. I'm not ready.


----------



## Mathias

The pup loves Cape May too









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The pup loves Cape May too
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Going to give her an identity crisis!
> 
> Joe


----------



## Mathias

Almost fetched up a gull!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcbowhunt

It's over boys! 2 weeks to take inventory and the fun begins! Late season looks to be good and cold


----------



## Shortstroke

Mcbowhunt said:


> It's over boys! 2 weeks to take inventory and the fun begins! Late season looks to be good and cold


Heater body suit on stand by 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFoutdoors

Was able to put this doe down this afternoon around 4 pm in upper bucks county. Saw 18 does and 2 small bucks. Shot her at maybe 12 yards using a savage model 220 bolt action slug gun shooting tarhunts new schrifle slug. My dad also shot a big doe in the same stand with the same gun this morning.


----------



## Applebag

Nice doe JF!


----------



## Shortstroke

Best friend connected today on an old boy. Bedminster, bucks co. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

awsome buck


----------



## j.d.m.

Wyoming co. (3b)... Opening day was productive. 3-8 points taken, one really nice one, a scrappy 6 point, and a buck or 2 on other neighboring property. Rest of first week was a dead. Had doe moving normal, no buck to be found. Second week was quiet all the way till Friday. Friday eavening, the big buck I had on cams made an apearence in daylight hours and acted like all was normal. A guy took a shot and missed. Today, woods were alive as if the rut was back on full force. Doe moving, and decent buck following, grunting and pushing. Another fella took a shot and unfataly hit him. Searched and found nothing. These arare just summed up conditions I witnessed being in the woods 6 out of the 12 days of rifle season. Hopefully the big ones made it through and I can locate what food source they are using for late season.


----------



## full moon64

j.d.m. said:


> Wyoming co. (3b)... Opening day was productive. 3-8 points taken, one really nice one, a scrappy 6 point, and a buck or 2 on other neighboring property. Rest of first week was a dead. Had doe moving normal, no buck to be found. Second week was quiet all the way till Friday. Friday eavening, the big buck I had on cams made an apearence in daylight hours and acted like all was normal. A guy took a shot and missed. Today, woods were alive as if the rut was back on full force. Doe moving, and decent buck following, grunting and pushing. Another fella took a shot and unfataly hit him. Searched and found nothing. These arare just summed up conditions I witnessed being in the woods 6 out of the 12 days of rifle season. Hopefully the big ones made it through and I can locate what food source they are using for late season.


sounded like a good hunt..


----------



## Mathias

Congrats guys!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Well, two thirds of the season are in the books and now a small break for a couple weeks until the late season opens on 12/26.

I would say I'm happy with the way my season has gone so far. I dropped my first buck since 2010 and got the freezer half filled. I had some good encounters on public land which reaffirmed for me that public land, even in an area with a high density of hunters, can be productive. And I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof on public land this year.

I still have three tags left for 5C and one for 3A and would be happy to drop one more for the freezer. Given the choice, I'd prefer it to be the 3A tag. I saw more doe up there in 3 days of gun hunting than I have all season down here in 5C. I guess when you consider that, it's pretty telling about the herd at least in the areas I hunt in 5C.

That's me. Who's going to get after it again post Christmas? Anybody still chasing bucks?


----------



## 138104

I'll be out late season with the bow looking for a doe.

Picked up the rack from the taxi so I could try my hand at scoring. Not sure if I scored it right. I counted the one point on the crab claw as a "normal" point. Based on that, I came up with a gross of 134 5/8". Here's a few pictures and the score sheet. Let me know your thoughts. This is only the 2nd buck I've scored.


----------



## Scott Ho

Nicko, I will be out. I archery hunt only so my hope is that the cold weather comes pouring into the area and keeps lots of guys home trying to stay warm.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Well, two thirds of the season are in the books and now a small break for a couple weeks until the late season opens on 12/26.
> 
> I would say I'm happy with the way my season has gone so far. I dropped my first buck since 2010 and got the freezer half filled. I had some good encounters on public land which reaffirmed for me that public land, even in an area with a high density of hunters, can be productive. And I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof on public land this year.
> 
> I still have three tags left for 5C and one for 3A and would be happy to drop one more for the freezer. Given the choice, I'd prefer it to be the 3A tag. I saw more doe up there in 3 days of gun hunting than I have all season down here in 5C. I guess when you consider that, it's pretty telling about the herd at least in the areas I hunt in 5C.
> 
> That's me. Who's going to get after it again post Christmas? Anybody still chasing bucks?


Yeah. I'm still gonna be after a buck. But I also have 2 doe tags left. So next legal deer is getting it. 
Mean while during the break I'm gonna do a string and cable change and re tune and make a few adjustments to my gear.


----------



## Shortstroke

nicko said:


> Well, two thirds of the season are in the books and now a small break for a couple weeks until the late season opens on 12/26.
> 
> I would say I'm happy with the way my season has gone so far. I dropped my first buck since 2010 and got the freezer half filled. I had some good encounters on public land which reaffirmed for me that public land, even in an area with a high density of hunters, can be productive. And I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof on public land this year.
> 
> I still have three tags left for 5C and one for 3A and would be happy to drop one more for the freezer. Given the choice, I'd prefer it to be the 3A tag. I saw more doe up there in 3 days of gun hunting than I have all season down here in 5C. I guess when you consider that, it's pretty telling about the herd at least in the areas I hunt in 5C.
> 
> That's me. Who's going to get after it again post Christmas? Anybody still chasing bucks?


I'll be out in 5c and MAYBE 3b. Picked up some property to hunt on the Sullivan/Bradford co border. 430 acres!! Just have to find time to get up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Ive still got a buck tag here in 5A. Ill be out after christmas. 

I also just picked up permission to hunt two seperate farms in MD. One is just across the border from where I work, the other is a little drive (reisterstown). Ill be doing some scouting on those in preperation for next year. Ill also have my new camera (canon g30) that ill be learning the ropes on. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Saw this product a few months ago , makes scoring a lot easier . No more stretching the tape .


----------



## scottprice

smokin x's said:


> Ill also have my new camera (canon g30) that ill be learning the ropes on.


great camera, i use that as well. youll be happy with that


----------



## Hindy30

Will be out in the late season. Sometimes with the flint and sometimes with the bow. I still have one each for 4c, 5c, and 5d.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Shortstroke said:


> Heater body suit on stand by
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm seriously considering that or the IWOM. I was out Saturday in my Cabelas wind shear wool and was shivering in a few hours. It was only 27. Lol! I really am a Nancy when it comes to cold. Don't handle it well at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Fap I have a iwom if u want to try before u buy


----------



## BowhunterT100

I'll be out for a doe in late season.


----------



## nicko

I have a Walls brand camo 1 piece coverall I got at Dicks a couple years ago 2 days before Christmas &#55356;&#57220; on their clearance rack for $25. Flat out bargain. The real benefit is the 1 piece aspect with no space for wind &#55357;&#56488; to get in or for heat to escape like you get with a jacket and pants &#55357;&#56406; combo.


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> I'm seriously considering that or the IWOM. I was out Saturday in my Cabelas wind shear wool and was shivering in a few hours. It was only 27. Lol! I really am a Nancy when it comes to cold. Don't handle it well at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Colin , Had the Iwom it was warm but hated it .


----------



## HNTRDAVE

I will be out in southern 5c bowhunting with my buck tag and doe tags. I could not fill buck tag in 2G, hoping to get it done here in Chester County.


----------



## jacobh

Bob what didn't u like? I love mine but I don't use it for archery. Usually take it for Jake to sit in when we hunt


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob what didn't u like? I love mine but I don't use it for archery. Usually take it for Jake to sit in when we hunt


Scott, Used it a few years ago in ohio , i did not like the hood , or the face mask , the sleeves were long , also when on the sleeves are tight . I also for some reason had a hard time getting over my right shoulder , then when you slid you arms into the sleeves of the suit the clothes you were wearing would go up into the Iwom . It was also hard pulling your jacket sleeves down to your wrist cause it was tight around the wrist of the Iwom . But is was warm once on .


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Sitka Fanatic suit is a must for the late season.


----------



## Shortstroke

As long as you keep the heater body suit zipped up it keeps the heat in. I have an issue with my feet staying warm so I picked up some thermocell heated insoles this year. I keep buying more stuff because I keep end up out in late season lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. October

I'll be living vicariously. No tags left for PA. I could hunt late season in NJ but my NJ spot isn't all that great in winter and I really don't need another deer. I may hunt ducks and/or take my air rifle to NJ and knock down the squirrel population.


----------



## Mathias

I have an IWOM. I've only used it once, on a 20 degree January day. I had fleece pants and a lightweight short on underneath. I could not believe how warm I was, actually to the point of being hot.
While it's not as quiet as some other fabrics, I don't find it overly loud. My feet being bundled together is my only criticism and I've learned to cope with that well. I chose it over the others because I could get it in Predator camo and it's made in Pa..


----------



## Mathias

Nick(o) vintage Elite









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Scott, Used it a few years ago in ohio , i did not like the hood , or the face mask , the sleeves were long , also when on the sleeves are tight . I also for some reason had a hard time getting over my right shoulder , then when you slid you arms into the sleeves of the suit the clothes you were wearing would go up into the Iwom . It was also hard pulling your jacket sleeves down to your wrist cause it was tight around the wrist of the Iwom . But is was warm once on .


Sounds like the very act of putting that on would get you warm.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Nick(o) vintage Elite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Actual embroidering too. Like it.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Sounds like the very act of putting that on would get you warm.


Its funny you say that , I got to the tree that morning and said to myself I will put the upper part on then when I get in the tree get tied in then put the legs in by the time I got it on I was soaked .


----------



## pope125

HNTRDAVE said:


> Sitka Fanatic suit is a must for the late season.



Its funny people talk about late season hunting and keeping warm , and Dave talks about wearing the Fanatic suit in late season . The have the Fanatic suit and love it but that suit for me I probably could not wear if it was under 25 . I also have the Sitka Incinerator suit also and could probably wear that suit down to temps in the upper teens . Then any lower than that it would be the the HBS. I think when it comes to clothing what might work for someone might not work for someone else . I have owned my share of hunting clothes , I have to say as base layers you can't beat merino wool , I good face mask and a good wool hat . And as for the feet I still to this day have not figured that one out . I worked outside till I was 42 , and never owned a coat . When its comes to the cold these days I hate it .


----------



## Englenuts

I'm already ready for next season lol.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Agree pope, some people handle the cold others don't. Myself, I work for the railroad, outside in the elements, I will take cold weather over heat any day. I love the Fanatics hand warmer pocket and wind stopper features. I have no issues drawing my bow in the coldest of temps with the Fanatic.


----------



## PaBone

I have a problem keeping my face warm since I starting wearing glasses last year, can't wear a mask and can't pull a face gaiter near your nose without fogging your glasses. Getting contacts or lasik before next season my nose froze last couple days. For my feet I wear insulated boots and once in my stand put the Arctic shield covers over my boots with two of the big 10 or 18 hour hand warmers in each boot and my feet stay warm. My best combination for staying warm is several First Lite merino wool base layers, then the First lite woodbury jacket with a Wooltimate jacket pull over on top of that. Sounds bulky but it's not bad and super warm plus the Woodbury or Wooltimate pull over can be removed if it warms up a little.


----------



## Shortstroke

PaBone said:


> I have a problem keeping my face warm since I starting wearing glasses last year, can't wear a mask and can't pull a face gaiter near your nose without fogging your glasses. Getting contacts or lasik before next season my nose froze last couple days. For my feet I wear insulated boots and once in my stand put the Arctic shield covers over my boots with two of the big 10 or 18 hour hand warmers in each boot and my feet stay warm. My best combination for staying warm is several First Lite merino wool base layers, then the First lite woodbury jacket with a Wooltimate jacket pull over on top of that. Sounds bulky but it's not bad and super warm plus the Woodbury or Wooltimate pull over can be removed if it warms up a little.


My issue with so many layers is that I have a permanent long sleeve fat on and it makes shooting a bow tough. Went to my heater body suit and haven't looked back. Still trying to get the cold feet issue squared away but hoping the heated insoles coupled with using larger boots So air can move around will be the winning ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

I have been thinking about getting a HBS, I guess it takes a little practice slipping it off for a shot.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaBone said:


> I have been thinking about getting a HBS, I guess it takes a little practice slipping it off for a shot.


Very little, you'll be surprised!

Joe


----------



## pope125

HNTRDAVE said:


> Agree pope, some people handle the cold others don't. Myself, I work for the railroad, outside in the elements, I will take cold weather over heat any day. I love the Fanatics hand warmer pocket and wind stopper features. I have no issues drawing my bow in the coldest of temps with the Fanatic.




I think Sitka makes some good stuff little pricey , you get what u pay for . I think the hand warmer pocket is the best .


----------



## TauntoHawk

Use my IWOM yesterday for the first time and loved it will use again this next weekend for sure 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Taunto where u hunting this weekend?


----------



## Hindy30

I'm giving the first lite sanctuary a try this year. It seems really high quality. 

I've been reading a lot about companies that give back to wildlife conservation and the hunting community ... first lite and sitka are two of the best at giving back.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Well, two thirds of the season are in the books and now a small break for a couple weeks until the late season opens on 12/26.
> 
> I would say I'm happy with the way my season has gone so far. I dropped my first buck since 2010 and got the freezer half filled. I had some good encounters on public land which reaffirmed for me that public land, even in an area with a high density of hunters, can be productive. And I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof on public land this year.
> 
> I still have three tags left for 5C and one for 3A and would be happy to drop one more for the freezer. Given the choice, I'd prefer it to be the 3A tag. I saw more doe up there in 3 days of gun hunting than I have all season down here in 5C. I guess when you consider that, it's pretty telling about the herd at least in the areas I hunt in 5C.
> 
> That's me. Who's going to get after it again post Christmas? Anybody still chasing bucks?


I will be out late season and still have my buck tag in my pocket. Didn't make it out this weekend like I hoped, had stuff to do around the house since I was gone for 5 days earlier in the week for rifle. Looking to bag a buck with my bow in late season, just have to find one. Haven't seen a shooter buck since sept.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moved a stand on Friday and hung a double set to get ready for the late season. At this point I have two good late season singles, a double set and I would like to get a ground blind up to help inspire Ty to get out there in the late season and try to fill is buck tag. We have plenty of meat, would really love for him to get some horns, especially considering this very well could be my last season on the Glenmoore property.:sad:

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Taunto where u hunting this weekend?


Ny muzzleloader, I try and get up there late season to do some hunting in the snow up in the mountains if i can, dare i say on an archery forum that black powder in the snow way in the mountains is one of my favorite hunts of every year even if they've never resulted in a single buck kill for me. Will be nice to dress light for hiking and just pull the iwom out of the pack when i want to set up.


----------



## jacobh

Yea i hear that we are headed to Md to hunt this weekend. Muzzleloader down there also.... best of luck


----------



## fap1800

Interesting feedback on the IWOM vs. HBS. Appreciate it. And thanks, Scott for the offer. If I'm able to convince the wife, I might take you up on trying your IWOM out. 

Over the weekend, I managed to secure a spot in 5C up near Hellertown for the late season. It's a bit of drive, but I'm happy to do it. The area I'm in now has just been bare and is turning into Beruit. The one property I hunt is right across the road from my parents' place and the neighboring parcel has three guys that hunt it and let's just say they're not the most ethical. My dad texted me Saturday around 3 that the $*#[email protected]$ across the street just shot 10 times! These guys have been caught wandering the area I hunt by the property owner so there's some bad blood. My old man keeps an eye on it and has permission to go in there anytime, so he takes his ATV over and just waits. Sure enough, one of the guys comes over to him. Says one of the does he shot at was wounded and ran over the line. I guess my dad laid right into him after he found out this was the 2nd doe they couldn't recover especially after slinging lead. Apparently they filled some doe tags during archery too. The guy had the nerve to complain that his son wasn't seeing anything too. That's probably what lit my old man's fuse.


----------



## skezskoz

Hindy30 said:


> I'm giving the first lite sanctuary a try this year. It seems really high quality.
> 
> I've been reading a lot about companies that give back to wildlife conservation and the hunting community ... first lite and sitka are two of the best at giving back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Had a Sanctuary and loved it, but reluctantly sold it when I got my IWOM since I didn't think I had a need for it anymore. Mostly true, except I could wear the Sanctuary for stalk hunting in cold weather, the IWOM not so much. Too heavy and cumbersome for my liking. I love it for stand hunting though. Took awhile learn how to use it efficiently without overheating. 

Typically my hike in is less than 5 minutes, so I'll wear the IWOM like a jacket with the lower half rolled up until I'm in the stand. If I'm walking any longer than that, forget it, I'll carry it in and wait til I get to my stand. Spot and stalk I'll leave it at home and go with an entirely different setup. Not to say you can't do it but I like to be as lightweight and mobile as possible when I'm on the ground. 

Once you learn to manage that its hard to beat. I get cold easily and I've never been the slightest bit chilly in my IWOM.


----------



## King

Anybody here hunt on the Runnymeade Conservancy in Cochranville?


----------



## schlep1967

This has to be a record. 24 hours and 7 minutes between posts!


----------



## vonfoust

schlep1967 said:


> This has to be a record. 24 hours and 7 minutes between posts!


I thought it went off on one of our many 'tangents' and got locked.


----------



## jacobh

Fap just let me know bud it's all yours to try out


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, Scott. I appreciate it!


----------



## nicko

It's too bad the oak tree in front of our house isn't in the woods where I hunt. This sucker is STILL dropping acorns.


----------



## dougell

We probably have 9 inches of snow right now and they're calling for 3-5 more by Friday and then freezing rain.That will make a half mile hike almost impossible without alerting every deer in the area.The late season may be a washout this year.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> We probably have 9 inches of snow right now and they're calling for 3-5 more by Friday and then freezing rain.That will make a half mile hike almost impossible without alerting every deer in the area.The late season may be a washout this year.


Which county are you in Doug?


----------



## nicko

Just another sign of the times that a license fee increase is sorely needed in Pennsylvania. 

What is interesting is that this article states that the game commission possesses the levity to enact a stamp or a permit for those wishing to hunt pheasants but the general license fee increase is required to be approved by legislation. If this is the case, I wonder why this option has not been brought up prior to this? 

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=92


----------



## jacobh

Nick I believe my Uncle said a standard license u could kill 1 bird and with a stamp u could kill 3... something like that. I'm ok with license increases but it does make me wonder I've never seen a officer driving around in a beat up truck they all have newer trucks so they must have some money


----------



## nicko

Is that 1-to-3 ratio per day or for the season Scott? I assume per day. 

With as much area as one WCO has to cover, they need reliable vehicles. They probably put a lot of mileage on those GC trucks every year. I would consider keeping an updated fleet of GC vehicles as a standard operating expense.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I believe it's per day. Not sure what to believe though someone earlier said they weren't stocking anymore and now a stamp?? Who knows brother


----------



## Mathias

First trip to my place in 3C today. Some potential if they made it thru.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Is that 1-to-3 ratio per day or for the season Scott? I assume per day.
> 
> With as much area as one WCO has to cover, they need reliable vehicles. They probably put a lot of mileage on those GC trucks every year. I would consider keeping an updated fleet of GC vehicles as a standard operating expense.


Exactly. Amazing how people who despise the PGC see fault in everything they do. I think Dubois is in Clearfield county. 

Great pics Mathias!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


This gets my vote for pic of the year on this thread.....and it doesn't even have a deer or a bow in it.


----------



## jacobh

Good to see your back.... I'm sure everything i say will get completely blown out of proportion again!!



QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1098122121]Exactly. Amazing how people who despise the PGC see fault in everything they do. I think Dubois is in Clearfield county. 

Great pics Mathias![/QUOTE]


----------



## A.J.01

Who sees deer after gun season. The deer on the property I hunt go nocturnal. The spots I hunt in archery season I would see deer every hunt. After rifle I don't see a deer.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Good to see your back.... I'm sure everything i say will get completely blown out of proportion.


Thanks for the welcome...work slowed down so now I've a bit of free time. Wasn't trying to blow your statement out of proportion...from a business perspective it doesn't make sense to rely on old vehicles for everyday use. Nothing nefarious about their vehicle situation. While I certainly see some things differently than the PGC, at the end of the day I try to respect their authority. Rather than focusing on what they do wrong, I'm better off spending my time worrying about what I can do to improve my hunting.


----------



## LetThemGrow

A.J.01 said:


> Who sees deer after gun season. The deer on the property I hunt go nocturnal. The spots I hunt in archery season I would see deer every hunt. After rifle I don't see a deer.
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


All about pressure. If people walked thru your living room shooting firearms would you want to be there? Deer will move in daylight on unpressured land. Enough Bowhunting can do the same thing.


----------



## jacobh

I agree they shouldn't have old vehicles but it seems if they need to save money vehicles would be a easy way to save on money. Like I said before I'm all in favor of a increase. They want more for pensions just figured not getting new tricks every year is a way to save more money. Again as for stamps all for it. Really I think there should be a xbow stamp too. Has nothing to do with me not liking the PGC I have talked to a few that were very nice but yea I have had some real idiots to say the least. Although I do disagree with a lot of their moves My comment wasn't about bashing them


QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1098124905]Thanks for the welcome...work slowed down so now I've a bit of free time. Wasn't trying to blow your statement out of proportion...from a business perspective it doesn't make sense to rely on old vehicles for everyday use. Nothing nefarious about their vehicle situation. While I certainly see some things differently than the PGC, at the end of the day I try to respect their authority. Rather than focusing on what they do wrong, I'm better off spending my time worrying about what I can do to improve my hunting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## wyrnutz

Anyone have experience with Minus 33 products? looking for a good wool base layer.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## HNTRDAVE

wyrnutz said:


> Anyone have experience with Minus 33 products? looking for a good wool base layer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


I picked up Minus 33 expedition weight top this year, wore it once or twice so far. I like it, very well made. Soft on the skin. I will be using it a lot more with these cold temps.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> I agree they shouldn't have old vehicles but it seems if they need to save money vehicles would be a easy way to save on money. Like I said before I'm all in favor of a increase. They want more for pensions just figured not getting new tricks every year is a way to save more money. Again as for stamps all for it. Really I think there should be a xbow stamp too. Has nothing to do with me not liking the PGC I have talked to a few that were very nice but yea I have had some real idiots to say the least. Although I do disagree with a lot of their moves My comment wasn't about bashing them
> 
> 
> QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1098124905]Thanks for the welcome...work slowed down so now I've a bit of free time. Wasn't trying to blow your statement out of proportion...from a business perspective it doesn't make sense to rely on old vehicles for everyday use. Nothing nefarious about their vehicle situation. While I certainly see some things differently than the PGC, at the end of the day I try to respect their authority. Rather than focusing on what they do wrong, I'm better off spending my time worrying about what I can do to improve my hunting.


[/QUOTE]

You are correct.A huge issue with the budget is the pensions but the PGC has no control over that.Corbett tried to deal with that and we were handed Wolfe as a result.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Which county are you in Doug?


I'm in Clearfield county,right on the border of Elk.We're getting pounded right now.


----------



## jacobh

Yea was just a thought on where to save money was all as that's what the pheasant stamp is for... more funds. Wonder if they'll do a xbow stamp in years to come???



QUOTE=dougell;1098137073][/QUOTE]

You are correct.A huge issue with the budget is the pensions but the PGC has no control over that.Corbett tried to deal with that and we were handed Wolfe as a result.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlh42581

jacobh said:


> Nick I believe my Uncle said a standard license u could kill 1 bird and with a stamp u could kill 3... something like that. I'm ok with license increases but it does make me wonder I've never seen a officer driving around in a beat up truck they all have newer trucks so they must have some money



Basic tax write offs, the assets depreciate each year on their taxes. At the end they sell the vehicle and actually its as if they used it for free. Many guys who have a small business do this with their trucks as well. Its the reason so many $50,000 trucks are on the road. The general population isnt making as much as they would like you to believe.


----------



## dougell

They don't get new vehicles every year.You should see the old beat up crap they're forced to use for habitat mprovements.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Basic tax write offs, the assets depreciate each year on their taxes. At the end they sell the vehicle and actually its as if they used it for free. Many guys who have a small business do this with their trucks as well. Its the reason so many $50,000 trucks are on the road. The general population isnt making as much as they would like you to believe.


Someone understands! Good post.

Joe


----------



## dougell

A gov't agency is paying taxes?


----------



## jlh42581

dougell said:


> A gov't agency is paying taxes?


Could be wrong but I wouldnt assume they dont pay any taxes. Theyre an "independent state agency" right? Youre telling me they dont pay taxes on land, fuel... nothing?


----------



## dougell

I'm sure they pay tax on anything they buy but they don't pay a corportate income tax so I don't see what they would have to write off.


----------



## vonfoust

Anyone have a kid do the JOAD program? Either now or past? My son just got into it and not sure what to expect.


----------



## jtkratzer

wyrnutz said:


> Anyone have experience with Minus 33 products? looking for a good wool base layer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Will let you know after I open a box on Christmas. Wife picked up a top and bottom set of their 230gr stuff. I think that's their midweight. 



dougell said:


> I'm sure they pay tax on anything they buy but they don't pay a corportate income tax so I don't see what they would have to write off.


I don't know either. I would expect them to consume tax dollars, not produce taxable income or revenue. I'm not awareness of a single government agency at any level of government that raises money or takes in more than they spend outside of the IRS.


----------



## wyrnutz

Thanks Dave and JK. 
I have read good reviews. I picked up a fanatic jacket at 25% off sale and want to layer under it. My 1st pick late season stand is a mile back, slight uphill. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I have minus 33. It's very nice will keep u very warm.


----------



## yetihunter1

wyrnutz said:


> Anyone have experience with Minus 33 products? looking for a good wool base layer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Good product along with icebreaker merino but just remember to air dry when you was it because unlike First Lite, their stuff will shrink.


----------



## Hindy30

dougell said:


> We probably have 9 inches of snow right now and they're calling for 3-5 more by Friday and then freezing rain.That will make a half mile hike almost impossible without alerting every deer in the area.The late season may be a washout this year.


Maybe physically difficult, but if the temperature breaks a little bit and the snow warms up in the afternoon as the sun shines on it, snow can get pretty soft and quiet even after being frozen and crunchy. Fourteen inches may be a bit much for my out of shape legs though. I guess we'll see what 12/26 brings. 

If there is not too much snow I'll drive the atv for the first mile. The deer are pretty conditioned to the neighbors buzzing around on snowmobiles and atvs.


----------



## dougell

I'm less optimistic than you are.


----------



## fap1800

I have the midweight Minus 33 top and bottoms...150 I believe. Been wearing them for the four our five seasons, especially out west. I even wear them when it's 60. Great product


----------



## nicko

I'd really like to get up to Potter for the late season but I don't know what type of shape the roads will be in on our lease and how much snow will be there.


----------



## Mathias

^ Nick, don't let that hold you up. I hunted all over the northern tier counties for late season grouse and never had a problem….a few challenges maybe :nervous s


----------



## Charman03

jacobh said:


> I have minus 33. It's very nice will keep u very warm.


I have minus 33 midweight baselayers. I wouldn't say they will keep you warm if you don't layer properly, but they are really comfortable, wick moisture and keep you dry (thus warm I suppose) and don't smell after wearing them a week straight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I'd really like to get up to Potter for the late season but I don't know what type of shape the roads will be in on our lease and how much snow will be there.


I think my Pop is taking a trip up at some point, maybe you guys could coordinate?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> ^ Nick, don't let that hold you up. I hunted all over the northern tier counties for late season grouse and never had a problem….a few challenges maybe :nervous s


You plan on hunting your pup? BTW, what's her name again?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> ^ Nick, don't let that hold you up. I hunted all over the northern tier counties for late season grouse and never had a problem….a few challenges maybe :nervous s


If you saw the conditions of the dirt roads on our lease after two weeks of gun season Matt, you'd see where my apprehension comes from. Deep ruts from ATVs and trucks with way more ground clearance than what I have. I don't have an ATV so my Explorer has to get me in and out. My buddy went up in January last year and did fine.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> I think my Pop is taking a trip up at some point, maybe you guys could coordinate?
> 
> Joe


I'm thinking a two day trip the week between Christmas and New Years. Scout/hunt the day I get up there, hunt the entire next day, and drive home at the end of the 2nd day.


----------



## Mathias

If my Ranger was home you could take it. Just sits all winter.

Joe, name is Sage. For sure on the hunts dove first, then upland birds, primary grouse.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

We have a couple killer dove spits in Bucks County 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nick I don't need my 4 wheeler until the 7th!!!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick I don't need my 4 wheeler until the 7th!!!


Do you have a trailer for it Scott?


----------



## jacobh

I have a large trailer but probably more then u want to tow. Mines 14'


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> I have a large trailer but probably more then u want to tow. Mines 14'


Yeah. I've never towed anything with the Explorer yet and not sure how well I could navigate without some practice. Would I have to sign a damage waiver? 

There's really only two spots on the lease roads I drive that get deeply rutted. If they look too rough, I can just park the car and hoof it.


----------



## jacobh

Haha no waiver from me.... if u can find a short trailer the 4 wheeler is available just let me know it's actually at my stepdads shop so nice and close for u


----------



## Mathias

Honestly Nick I'd prefer to walk. You see so much more 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Honestly Nick I'd prefer to walk. You see so much more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh, I agree 100% Matt. I would only want an ATV to drive through areas I wouldn't want to drive my car. Aside from that, I do my hunting on foot. It's much more quiet and you see things you won't see while driving. When we were up there last week for gun season, everybody I saw with an ATV was just riding on their ATV. One guy was sitting in his and hunting the pipeline. Never stepped off or put a foot on the ground. That's not hunting to me. An ATV would strictly be a transportation tool.


----------



## Mathias

I consider those guys assets!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Oh, I agree 100% Matt. I would only want an ATV to drive through areas I wouldn't want to drive my car. Aside from that, I do my hunting on foot. It's much more quiet and you see things you won't see while driving. When we were up there last week for gun season, everybody I saw with an ATV was just riding on their ATV. One guy was sitting in his and hunting the pipeline. Never stepped off or put a foot on the ground. That's not hunting to me. An ATV would strictly be a transportation tool.



Nick I am curious - what kind of traffic did you see on RYHC the week you were up?


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Nick I am curious - what kind of traffic did you see on RYHC the week you were up?


Joe, we hunted the 1st Saturday and then Monday and Tuesday. Saturday was the busiest day with the most hunters and shooting. Monday, we saw a handful of other hunters and by Tuesday afternoon, there was nobody. Somebody I talked to said there was barely any shooting on opening day. He said there was more shooting the 1st Saturday but I'm sure that was because doe was open that day.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> Oh, I agree 100% Matt. I would only want an ATV to drive through areas I wouldn't want to drive my car. Aside from that, I do my hunting on foot. It's much more quiet and you see things you won't see while driving. When we were up there last week for gun season, everybody I saw with an ATV was just riding on their ATV. One guy was sitting in his and hunting the pipeline. Never stepped off or put a foot on the ground. That's not hunting to me. An ATV would strictly be a transportation tool.


Isn't that illegal for them to do that? Not saying you should've called the game commission or anything. But if they consider an ATV a "vehicle," then it should be illegal for people just to sit on their ATV and hunt, correct? Laziness is all that is. Unless their handicapped and have some kind of permit or something. 

Reminds me, my dad just got back from Kentucky where he stayed with a veteran who lost use of his legs. Dad said he had some crazy wheel chair with tracks you'd typically see on a skid steer or heavy equipment. It also had a portable blind built onto it so he could just cruise out into the woods and set the blind up over the wheel chair and hunt. Craziest part, his track has a remote control crane that lifts him up into the truck, the cab lifts up for it to work right, and when he hunts by himself he ties the deer to his wheel chair and drags it out, then hooks the deer up to the crane to lift the deer into the back of the truck. I thought, darn that's some perseverance and props to him for not giving up.


----------



## jacobh

Handicap can hunt off 4 wheelers or out of vehicles with a special permit. I agree laziness. We use our 4 wheeler basically to get the deer out of the woods only


----------



## dougell

You can't have a loaded weapon on any vehicle,even an ATV,unless you have a handicapped permit.


----------



## jtkratzer

Looking forward to the late season. Got a couple guys talking about some bow and flintlock hunts. Weather looks crappy on the 10 day for 12/26, though.


----------



## jlh42581

Speaking of Potter I may have an opportunity falling into my lap due to donating my time on that fish commission call. Should learn more after the holidays but a cabin and hunting rights was mentioned in exchange for helping maintain the cabin.


----------



## yetihunter1

jtkratzer said:


> Looking forward to the late season. Got a couple guys talking about some bow and flintlock hunts. Weather looks crappy on the 10 day for 12/26, though.


I was looking at that too, hoping the rain pushes off from the 26th and 27th in the next week. Been itching to get back out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Speaking of Potter I may have an opportunity falling into my lap due to donating my time on that fish commission call. Should learn more after the holidays but a cabin and hunting rights was mentioned in exchange for helping maintain the cabin.


More and more opportunities are popping up like this along the northern tier for a variety reasons. IMHO I think several folks purchased property not so much as a financial investment, but an investment in family and heritage. As circumstances change they find property being used less and less and at times even probably considered unsecured. By finding a few people who would be interested in leasing the property or even just caretaking for the property in exchange for the right to hunt they're able to maintain their investment for opportunities that may surface further down the road. I've met two different people who have arrangement like this


----------



## jlh42581

12-Ringer said:


> More and more opportunities are popping up like this along the northern tier for a variety reasons. IMHO I think several folks purchased property not so much as a financial investment, but an investment in family and heritage. As circumstances change they find property being used less and less and at times even probably considered unsecured. By finding a few people who would be interested in leasing the property or even just caretaking for the property in exchange for the right to hunt they're able to maintain their investment for opportunities that may surface further down the road. I've met two different people who have arrangement like this


Definitely an opportunity that I won't reject. I'm torn between wanting a camp and a new bass boat and the boat is winning. This would possibly take the camp out of the equation. The lady sounded like they hardly make it there. Certainly looking forward to the discussion.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> Definitely an opportunity that I won't reject. I'm torn between wanting a camp and a new bass boat and the boat is winning. This would possibly take the camp out of the equation. The lady sounded like they hardly make it there. Certainly looking forward to the discussion.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Met a couple from Ansonia, their place on 78-acres has been in the family for more than 60 years. They lost one of their adult sons to cancer in 2009 and he held the primary responsibilities for the place and according to them he was a big-time archery hunter. The didn't want to part with the property as they have three other children and 11 grandchildren. They go up a few times in the summer for vacations, but none of them hunt. They found a guy from West Chester who agrees to take care of the house and property in exchange for the rights to use the house and turkey and deer hunt (the owners don't want any bear hunting). The guy from West Chester has three boys (2 in college and a junior in HS). They, along with a few of their family members treat that place as if it were their own. They put a new chimney on when it was damaged, they added a full wrap around porch, replaced the well-pump and hot water heater when they went bad. Of course all of this has been done with the landowner's blessings over the years. The guy from West Chester just found out that the owners have decided to sell it and they offered to the guy who has been maintain it for the last 7 years, for the bargain basement price of $60k, providing the original owners maintain the gas and mineral rights. If he isn't interested, they will put it on the market at a much higher price.

There are still a few "fairy-tale" type stories out there and no matter what may happen in many short-term instances, nice guys rarely finish last.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Joe, I saw in a pic you posted of Ty that he appeared to have boot blankets over his hunting boots. Which brand do you have, the Arctic Shields or Icebreakers? All the feedback I have read about the Icebreakers is that they are the warmest but they are also much bulkier than the Arctic Shields. I'm getting one pair or the other. Do you have experience with either pair?


----------



## SwitchbckXT

nicko said:


> Joe, I saw in a pic you posted of Ty that he appeared to have boot blankets over his hunting boots. Which brand do you have, the Arctic Shields or Icebreakers? All the feedback I have read about the Icebreakers is that they are the warmest but they are also much bulkier than the Arctic Shields. I'm getting one pair or the other. Do you have experience with either pair?


I have some arctic shield gear (bibs and jacket) that I'm not very happy with if that helps. Another consideration if you want something light and packable that will keep your feet warm should be HotMocs, I love mine, but they are designed to be used with hand warmers if that makes a difference to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

nicko said:


> Joe, I saw in a pic you posted of Ty that he appeared to have boot blankets over his hunting boots. Which brand do you have, the Arctic Shields or Icebreakers? All the feedback I have read about the Icebreakers is that they are the warmest but they are also much bulkier than the Arctic Shields. I'm getting one pair or the other. Do you have experience with either pair?


Nicko, I have the Arctic Shield boot covers and they have worked well for me over the years in the late season. I don't always use them though, as sometimes I wear my pac boots if cold enough and I am not using my climber.


----------



## jlh42581

nicko said:


> Joe, I saw in a pic you posted of Ty that he appeared to have boot blankets over his hunting boots. Which brand do you have, the Arctic Shields or Icebreakers? All the feedback I have read about the Icebreakers is that they are the warmest but they are also much bulkier than the Arctic Shields. I'm getting one pair or the other. Do you have experience with either pair?


I've got a pair of ice breakers in the garage that are brand new. I'd be willing to sell however shipping this day in age is downright insane. Not sure I could sell and barely break even on shipping. However if you're going north I could arrange to meet you on your way. Probably need them before that I assume. Either that or I could ship the cheapest possible. Let me know if interested.

Joe, opportunities have certainly been a long time coming. It seems the more I share my time and resources the more I'm rewarded. Not a religious guy but it seems opportunity has been swung in my favor lately. My life has always been extreme highs and extreme lows so hopefully a low isn't on the way lol. If it is I guess that's how things go. I always tell people that I've seen the rock bottom and things change, nothing is static.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

jlh42581 said:


> I've got a pair of ice breakers in the garage that are brand new. I'd be willing to sell however shipping this day in age is downright insane. Not sure I could sell and barely break even on shipping. However if you're going north I could arrange to meet you on your way. Probably need them before that I assume. Either that or I could ship the cheapest possible. Let me know if interested.
> 
> Joe, opportunities have certainly been a long time coming. It seems the more I share my time and resources the more I'm rewarded. Not a religious guy but it seems opportunity has been swung in my favor lately. My life has always been extreme highs and extreme lows so hopefully a low isn't on the way lol. If it is I guess that's how things go. I always tell people that I've seen the rock bottom and things change, nothing is static.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer. Yeah, shipping definitely can eat into your pocket, especially for bulkier items. Still not sure which make I want to go with.


----------



## jacobh

Nick i had the icebreakers I sold them. I used them once and they were really slippery in the stand. Didn't feel safe at all


----------



## hrtlnd164

For those guys wondering on travel conditions up north, it really isn't bad at this point. Things may change with the ice/freezing rain this weekend. My work has me traveling 100+ miles daily thru Cameron/Elk/Mckean/Potter counties and it hasn't' been an issue to this point. And yes, a lot of it is back country travel. Still getting in and out of the tower sights you see on top of the mountains. I can definitely update closer to the late season for those interested.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick i had the icebreakers I sold them. I used them once and they were really slippery in the stand. Didn't feel safe at all


 That is one of the things I was wondering about Scott. Thanks for the feedback. Warm feet are one thing but safety comes first.


----------



## nicko

hrtlnd164 said:


> For those guys wondering on travel conditions up north, it really isn't bad at this point. Things may change with the ice/freezing rain this weekend. My work has me traveling 100+ miles daily thru Cameron/Elk/Mckean/Potter counties and it hasn't' been an issue to this point. And yes, a lot of it is back country travel. Still getting in and out of the tower sights you see on top of the mountains. I can definitely update closer to the late season for those interested.



Thanks for the field report. I've been looking at the weather to see what's been going on at the area of our lease up in Potter and it's been snowing on and off for about a week at least or so it appears from the weather reports.


----------



## jlh42581

Main roads here are clean, others are solid ice. It rained most of the night.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164

nicko said:


> Thanks for the field report. I've been looking at the weather to see what's been going on at the area of our lease up in Potter and it's been snowing on and off for about a week at least or so it appears from the weather reports.


Spent 2 days last week in the Coudersport/Denton Hill area last week and had no issues getting into the camp lanes and tower sights. What part of Potter are you looking at?


----------



## nicko

hrtlnd164 said:


> Spent 2 days last week in the Coudersport/Denton Hill area last week and had no issues getting into the camp lanes and tower sights. What part of Potter are you looking at?


Coudersport is where I stay but the lease is in Gennessee. When we were up there for gun season, it snowed but in Coudersport, it was a wet snow and didn't stick. Up on the lease which is 20 minutes away and higher up, we had 3-4 inches.


----------



## jacobh

Went and pulled my cam card. A lot of small deer. No big bucks and only 1-2 adult does so far


----------



## adr1601

I'm bored so here you go.
View attachment 5219753
The AS ones have a kind of non skid rubber bottom. There's no problem with them being slippery.


----------



## nicko

Thanks adr. I'll probably give that brand a shot.


----------



## LetThemGrow

adr1601 said:


> I'm bored so here you go.
> View attachment 5219753
> The AS ones have a kind of non skid rubber bottom. There's no problem with them being slippery.


Same here, they have worked well. I don't like heights so wouldn't use them if they were slippery.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Thanks adr. I'll probably give that brand a shot.


Just be sure to have some toe warmers on hand.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, I saw in a pic you posted of Ty that he appeared to have boot blankets over his hunting boots. Which brand do you have, the Arctic Shields or Icebreakers? All the feedback I have read about the Icebreakers is that they are the warmest but they are also much bulkier than the Arctic Shields. I'm getting one pair or the other. Do you have experience with either pair?


We have both, but only use the arctic shield these days, primarily because we each have an HBS we use if the temps really fall out. Both do the job, the ice breakers are better if you're on the ground as they take a little getting used to on a stand platform.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks adr. I'll probably give that brand a shot.


Check out EBay, you can get great buys brand new, especially if you don't care if they are camp or not...got a pair of black ones in size 10 for my son for $14. You want to go 2sizes bigger than your boots for good measure...air trapped in there actually helps. If you get a good price you won't regret the purchase, pay some of those outrageous retailer prices and you'll second guess on an occasion. They're not heaters, but work miracles

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Check out EBay, you can get great buys brand new, especially if you don't care if they are camp or not...got a pair of black ones in size 10 for my son for $14. You want to go 2sizes bigger than your boots for good measure...air trapped in there actually helps. If you get a good price you won't regret the purchase, pay some of those outrageous retailer prices and you'll second guess on an occasion. They're not heaters, but work miracles
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


So if my boots are a size 9, you recommend getting a pair that is sized for 11 size boots?


----------



## Charman03

nicko said:


> So if my boots are a size 9, you recommend getting a pair that is sized for 11 size boots?


I would probably get the xl if I wore a 9. Of course I haven't wore a 9 since 4th grade, but the large might work too. The xl fit my size 13 pretty good but I ended up going with the xxl


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> So if my boots are a size 9, you recommend getting a pair that is sized for 11 size boots?


I wear a size ten and I got the large in the Arctic Shields. They're a good fit in my 400 gram leather boots but a bigger boot or one with more Ins. and I'd wish I went bigger. For perspective I've had them on my 800 gram rubber boots but it's a tight fit. I'd say get one size bigger.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So if my boots are a size 9, you recommend getting a pair that is sized for 11 size boots?


Yes...bigger is definitely better with the boot warmers


----------



## River420Bottom

I also plan on getting a pair of the AS boot blankets, the reviews I've heard are about 50/50 it seems but everyone says a handwarmer in the toes and your good to go


----------



## 12-Ringer

River420Bottom said:


> I also plan on getting a pair of the AS boot blankets, the reviews I've heard are about 50/50 it seems but everyone says a handwarmer in the toes and your good to go


What I can tell you without reservation ... if you're feet get wet (sweat, outside moisture) nothing helps all that much...there have been times, even with temps in the single digits, when I actually took my boots off, threw a toe warmer I the boot blankets, and put my feet in the blankets with my boots tucked under the seat if my stand. Serves a few purposes,but primarily gives your feet and boots a chance to dry. Would never think of such action without the blankets.

Joe


----------



## nick060200

Try oversized boots and 2 pairs of wool socks. There needs to be an air space in the boots. That's the key


----------



## jtkratzer

I love the arctic shield boot blankets. My feet sweat and I will sometimes change socks at the base of the tree to have a dry pair if I have a long walk to the stand. I haven't taken my boots off like Joe described, but I almost always use them with a toe warmer stuck to the inside of the boot blanket above my toes. They worked last year in a ladder stand and hang on. I've used them this year in a saddle with a strap on Ameristeps for the platform.


----------



## PAbigbear

Unless I missed it, you have to put the boot blankets on when you get in your stand while your feet are warm. If they're cold, it's too late.


----------



## adr1601

PAbigbear said:


> Unless I missed it, you have to put the boot blankets on when you get in your stand while your feet are warm. If they're cold, it's too late.


Yes, but you can warm your already cold feet by adding a toe warmer.


----------



## Charman03

Also they work better with just plain boots and a hand warmer. Muck boots or something similar and your feet will still freeze in the artic shields even w a warmer. I experimented with different boots and the plain hiking boots with a warmer won the contest


----------



## 12-Ringer

Charman03 said:


> Also they work better with just plain boots and a hand warmer. Muck boots or something similar and your feet will still freeze in the artic shields even w a warmer. I experimented with different boots and the plain hiking boots with a warmer won the contest


I agree, the rubber boots don't let your feet breathe - like I said earlier = they don't generate heat, they preserve it...if your feet are wet, it can be a problem. Taking off your boots, when you where the 16" rubber Alpha's like I do, works great.

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Charman03 said:


> I would probably get the xl if I wore a 9. Of course I haven't wore a 9 since 4th grade, but the large might work too. The xl fit my size 13 pretty good but I ended up going with the xxl


I have a large in Arctic shield and wear 9.5-10 in my hunting boots and can barely get them zipped up, I would go XL if buying again but I doubt they will be needed with the IWOM.. 

P.S. Used the IWOM all weekend in New York and the thing was simply amazing. -4 Friday morning, 20 and blowing snow Saturday, Sunday didn't wear it because it was raining hard at 33 and I drank coffee until it slowed and warmed to 40 and was only going to hunt 2hrs before leaving for Home. Really, really like the IWOM brings a lot of enjoyment back to the late season


----------



## nicko

I ordered a pair of the Arctic Shields from Bassproshop today. I should have them end of this week and be able to give them a go next week.


----------



## dougell

I never used either but these work and don't take up much space and are easy to get on and off.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=HotMocs+Boot+Covers&FORM=QSRE1


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Live or a mount ? When you talk about a mount being "lifelike" her you go , this man does some amazing work . Get what you pay for , what he puts into his mounts time wise is unreal .


----------



## jacobh

Yea that's beautiful Bob who did that?


----------



## billp1044

Awesome looking mount

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Yea that's beautiful Bob who did that?


Guy is out of Florida . World Class Artistry . Yes there are tons of Taxidermist out there , very few do work like he does .


----------



## Mathias

That's beautiful Bob 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fellowhunter

Bowhunters in Delco, PA. Land for hunting with 5D Tags - I'm a grad student at UPenn and a duck hunter working on a project with a local biologist at Swarthmore College. There are 36 acres of land in Rose Valley where we are working to get the deer population down. I've been having trouble finding bowhunters with doe tags who can hunt the land. PA sells out fast.
It's public land that requires permission and a small fee to hunt on. Would anyone happen to know any bowhunters who would be interested in hunting the land? Or the best place to find them? Didn't realize it would be this difficult to find bowhunters with 5D tags for the 2016-2017 season
Thanks for any help or advice! Feel free to message me.


----------



## Live4hunting

KMiha said:


> Isn't that illegal for them to do that? Not saying you should've called the game commission or anything. But if they consider an ATV a "vehicle," then it should be illegal for people just to sit on their ATV and hunt, correct? Laziness is all that is. Unless their handicapped and have some kind of permit or something.


The use of ATVs has gotten out of control. They are on land handicap permit or not that they should not be. You see to many people just driving around in circles. When the same quad passes you more than 2 times in a day there is a issue of misuse. It is almost disturbing others trying to hunt. You have to be disabled (not able to walk) not just handicap to hunt from or on a vehicle. My buddy has prostetic leg has handicap plates but was not able to get handicap permit. His plates give him access to handicap areas but he has to get out of the vehicle and walk 50 feet. If you are able to wobble you have to be 50 feet from that said vehicle before you load or engage in hunting. No loaded weapon can be transported on any vehicle.


----------



## nicko

Bob, is that one of your mounts? That taxi work is in a class all by itself.


----------



## jtkratzer

pope125 said:


> Guy is out of Florida . World Class Artistry . Yes there are tons of Taxidermist out there , very few do work like he does .


Looks awesome! How do you get the head and rack down to Florida?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, is that one of your mounts? That taxi work is in a class all by itself.



Nick, one I shot years ago made a bad shot did not find it tull a few days later the yotes got it and ruined the cape . Taxi found me a cape .


----------



## pope125

jtkratzer said:


> pope125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy is out of Florida . World Class Artistry . Yes there are tons of Taxidermist out there , very few do work like he does .
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome! How do you get the head and rack down to Florida?
Click to expand...

It's was just the horns , shipped it UPS .


----------



## pope125

I shot a buck on Halloween morning , I grunted him in to 15 yards after taking the buck to the taxidermist he said the buck was at least 4.5. Well I pulled the teeth sent it to Deer Age and got word yesterday from them and they said the deer was 51/2 years old . Pretty amazing for and area that gets so much pressure. Just goes to show even in parts of 5C these bucks find places to hide .


----------



## Applebag

An early Merry Christmas to all of my PA brothers!


----------



## tyepsu

Quick question for my fellow PA hunters. I didn't seem to find an answer in the book, but maybe I just overlooked it. If you are bowhunting in the after X-Mas season and are in one of the Counties that is open to gun hunting for doe, are you required to wear orange?


----------



## fap1800

pope125 said:


> Nick, one I shot years ago made a bad shot did not find it tull a few days later the yotes got it and ruined the cape . Taxi found me a cape .


Great looking mount, Bob. Do you use him exclusively?


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> I shot a buck on Halloween morning , I grunted him in to 15 yards after taking the buck to the taxidermist he said the buck was at least 4.5. Well I pulled the teeth sent it to Deer Age and got word yesterday from them and they said the deer was 51/2 years old . Pretty amazing for and area that gets so much pressure. Just goes to show even in parts of 5C these bucks find places to hide .


Was that this season Bob? What does Deer Age cost? That's my sentiment from before. I believe there are more 4.5 -6.5 year old deer around 5C and 5D than people think.

Congrats on killing a nice mature PA buck, pic please


----------



## pope125

fap1800 said:


> Great looking mount, Bob. Do you use him exclusively?


He is also doing a bear I shot in the spring . I just wish he was closer , I like being hands on .


----------



## Matt Musto

tyepsu said:


> Quick question for my fellow PA hunters. I didn't seem to find an answer in the book, but maybe I just overlooked it. If you are bowhunting in the after X-Mas season and are in one of the Counties that is open to gun hunting for doe, are you required to wear orange?


I believe only if you are carrying a shotgun. Bow hunters and flintlockers are not required. I did not check so I may be wrong


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Was that this season Bob? What does Deer Age cost? That's my sentiment from before. I believe there are more 4.5 -6.5 year old deer around 5C and 5D than people think.
> 
> Congrats on killing a nice mature PA buck, pic please


Matt, It was from this year . The Deer Age cost was like $40 get the results back in 30 days , there was also one for $20 but turnaround was longer .


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> Matt, It was from this year . The Deer Age cost was like $40 get the results back in 30 days , there was also one for $20 but turnaround was longer .


Cool, I'll check out their site. I have a few I would like to know about. So that buck must of had a pretty decent rack for a 5.5 year old? I know you don't like to post pics but I would like to see it.


----------



## fap1800

tyepsu said:


> Quick question for my fellow PA hunters. I didn't seem to find an answer in the book, but maybe I just overlooked it. If you are bowhunting in the after X-Mas season and are in one of the Counties that is open to gun hunting for doe, are you required to wear orange?











Good questions. I found this in the Special Regs section of the digest. We're good to not wear orange.


----------



## jacobh

Isn't it considered the special firearm season after Christmas?


----------



## Mathias

Part of the plan to cull the number of "hunters" here in SE Pa, Scott 😉

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

I hear that Matt but dosent it mean if it says u need orange in the special gun season dosent that mean archers must wear it after Christmas?


----------



## tyepsu

The verbiage in the Hunter Digest is confusing regarding the orange requirement, as the Special Regulation season starting the 26th for the antlerless gun season is based on Counties, whereas all the other seasons are based on WMU's. I called the PGC to get clarification and they said that if you are in one of the Counties where there is a doe gun season open, you are required to wear 250 sq inches of orange. If you are in a section of the special regulation WMU's, but that portion is not in one of those Counties, you are not required to wear orange.


----------



## fap1800

The Special Firearms season listed on that same page identifies it as Oct 20 - 22. The after Christmas season is the Extended season. The orange requirement makes no mention of the Extended season, just Special. But if the PGC is saying we have to wear orange if you're in one of those counties. So if I'm hunting 5C in Lehigh, I guess I'm good not to wear. They really need to do a better job of explaining that. The screen grab I posted seemed pretty clear that you do not have to wear orange as it doesn't mention the extended season.


----------



## vonfoust

Matt Musto said:


> Cool, I'll check out their site. I have a few I would like to know about. So that buck must of had a pretty decent rack for a 5.5 year old? I know you don't like to post pics but I would like to see it.


Two years ago DeerAge was $25 for one. They do request that you pull a tooth just after shooting the deer, although they make exceptions for the first time you send one in. (I am going by memory here) It did take a few months to get the age back for the $25, and as Pope related you could pay more to speed up the process. I just figured the deer was already dead, no need to speed anything up and I'm cheap:shade:


----------



## vonfoust

fellowhunter said:


> Bowhunters in Delco, PA. Land for hunting with 5D Tags - I'm a grad student at UPenn and a duck hunter working on a project with a local biologist at Swarthmore College. There are 36 acres of land in Rose Valley where we are working to get the deer population down. I've been having trouble finding bowhunters with doe tags who can hunt the land. PA sells out fast.
> It's public land that requires permission and a small fee to hunt on. Would anyone happen to know any bowhunters who would be interested in hunting the land? Or the best place to find them? Didn't realize it would be this difficult to find bowhunters with 5D tags for the 2016-2017 season
> Thanks for any help or advice! Feel free to message me.


Spend some time and read the thread. There are no more deer in 5C and 5D and no places to hunt the non-existent deer. Pope125 shot the last one. 

(Before we start arguing again just a tongue in cheek way to bump this request. Some of you guys on here have to be looking for a spot like this!)


----------



## fap1800

Who all is planning to go out on Monday? I'm kinda eager to try this new spot up in Lehigh.


----------



## nicko

Orange is not required for anybody bowhunting or going with the flintlock in the late season. Orange is only required if you are hunting with a shotgun or rifle in the late season. We have only been required to wear orange during overlaps with the early muzzleloader season, the special firearms season in October, , during the statewide gun season, and during the overlap with fall turkey.


----------



## fap1800

According to tyepsu who called the PGC, if you're in Bucks, Montco, Delco, Berks or Allegheny bowhunting during the extended shotgun/rifle season, then you must wear orange. It is hardly clear in the digest. I read it the way you did, Nick.


----------



## tyepsu

fap1800 said:


> According to tyepsu who called the PGC, if you're in Bucks, Montco, Delco, Berks or Allegheny bowhunting during the extended shotgun/rifle season, then you must wear orange. It is hardly clear in the digest. I read it the way you did, Nick.


That is correct fap1800 according to the person I spoke with at the PGC. For example, most of 2B is in Allegheny County, but part of is in Beaver County. According to the PGC, if I am hunting the part of 2B or even a property I have permission to hunt in 2A that is in Allegheny County, I am required to wear orange, but if I hunt Beaver County I am not.


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> According to tyepsu who called the PGC, if you're in Bucks, Montco, Delco, Berks or Allegheny bowhunting during the extended shotgun/rifle season, then you must wear orange. It is hardly clear in the digest. I read it the way you did, Nick.


Then that is very contradictory to what the hunting digest says. I have never worn orange when hunting the late season with the bow.

Also, Berks is not included in the counties where a gun can be used in the late season. It used to be but they changed that a few years ago.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Best to wear the orange....can't even get consistent answers when we called. I called SE regional office and was told you need it no matter what weapon you're hunting with, if you're hunting an area that is open to shotgun or rifle???

Called NW region and they said same as early season overlap...on while your moving, displayed while your on stand????


Joe


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Then that is very contradictory to what the hunting digest says. I have never worn orange when hunting the late season with the bow.
> 
> Also, Berks is not included in the counties where a gun can be used in the late season. It used to be but they changed that a few years ago.


Very contradictory is an understatement. If you got pinched, you might be able to make a case that the digest clearly states you don't need orange. 

Yeah, you're right. That's prolly why I threw Berks in the mix.


----------



## nicko

Here it is straight from the digest ....."flourescent orange is not required". It states this under the season for flintlock season and under the archery season at the top of the page, it says no fluorescent orange required. Special firearm season is the October season only and not the late season. It is only suggested that flintlock hunters wear orange but it is not required. 

It sounds like whoever typesu spoke to at the game comission needs to read up on the digest them self. Either that or they need somebody rewrite the rules in the digest so that they are crystal clear and cannot be misconstrued. I would never ever get the idea I had to wear orange based on the way this digest is written. I still don't believe what those game commission people said. It does not sound right to me based on the way this digest is written. Luckily, none of the areas I plan to hunt in the late-season are within the firearms territory.


----------



## nicko

Let's see if I can straighten out this pic.


----------



## nick060200

Idk. Seems pretty clear to me. No orange except during oct muzzy and special firearms season. The turkey season thing doesn't matter cuz there is no fall season in 5c or D


----------



## nicko

tyepsu said:


> The verbiage in the Hunter Digest is confusing regarding the orange requirement, as the Special Regulation season starting the 26th for the antlerless gun season is based on Counties, whereas all the other seasons are based on WMU's. I called the PGC to get clarification and they said that if you are in one of the Counties where there is a doe gun season open, you are required to wear 250 sq inches of orange. If you are in a section of the special regulation WMU's, but that portion is not in one of those Counties, you are not required to wear orange.


What doesn't make any sense about this explanation they gave you is that the digest clearly states flourescent orange is not required for flintlock hunters but wearing it is "suggested" if you are hunting one of the special reg areas where gun season is open. There is no suggestion at all like this for archery hunters, nor anything that even infers archery hunters need to wear orange. They even have that page in the digest with pictures showing when and how much orange needs to be worn based on the season and the weapon being used. Nothing there either.


----------



## Hindy30

Can we all now agree that the PGC is confused at least half the time, and at least half of the PGC is confused all of the time. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hindy30

Serious question here. I cleaned out the chest freezer and found a vacuum sealed package of venison from a doe I shot in dec 2013. It has been in a deep freeze and the vacuum seal seems secure.
Who here is eating it? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Hindy30 said:


> Serious question here. I cleaned out the chest freezer and found a vacuum sealed package of venison from a doe I shot in dec 2013. It has been in a deep freeze and the vacuum seal seems secure.
> Who here is eating it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If it's still sealed, I wouldn't hesitate. I took meat from a 2013 deer to be made into snack sticks and jalapeño ring bologna and it tuned out just fine.


----------



## pope125

Matt Musto said:


> Cool, I'll check out their site. I have a few I would like to know about. So that buck must of had a pretty decent rack for a 5.5 year old? I know you don't like to post pics but I would like to see it.


It was funny I took a hole different approach on that farm where I killed that buck its like 80 acres and in the past I ran about 5 cameras on it , this year I decided to not run any . There was a reason why I did not want to run cameras I wanted to try something that I have not done in a long time and that was going back to the way I hunted years ago . Hunting blind , not knowing what was on that farm buck wise , making ever sit exciting , not knowing what to expect . I first saw the deer at 70 yards out and was almost 100% sure he was 4.5 , but being 5.5 made it pretty nice . I guess when you say 5.5 I am used to seeing big bodied Mid-West deer , this deer was not very heavy in weight but his belly was sagging and his neck was swelled pretty good and could see there was no separation from neck to body , plus he had a big head and roman nose . From corner of his eye to tip of nose was over 9 inches. Deer was in the mid 130's . Not a great scoring deer , but when you kill a 5.5 in a area that gets pressured like 5C I could not be more happier .


----------



## nick060200

Hindy30 said:


> Serious question here. I cleaned out the chest freezer and found a vacuum sealed package of venison from a doe I shot in dec 2013. It has been in a deep freeze and the vacuum seal seems secure.
> Who here is eating it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


i have in the past. i actually started a thread maybe last year about the subject. the consensus was if its in a deep freezer and vacuumed sealed it can be good up to 5 years


----------



## jacobh

Pretty easy to figure out why so many get fined for orange infractions now that u read it. Hell just the few of us on here have different opinions about it could u imagine if 1 million people were discussing it


----------



## billp1044

I think the confusion came about when they changed from county by county to WMU's. I say this because back in the 80's and early 90's the PGC laws for fluorescent orange were no where near as complicated as they are now

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## River420Bottom

None of the regulations were


----------



## jacobh

One more reason to go back


----------



## Momentum man

Anyone else taking out the good old flintlock. I got my Lyman deerstalker all ready to go.


----------



## wyrnutz

fap1800 said:


> Who all is planning to go out on Monday? I'm kinda eager to try this new spot up in Lehigh.


I will be out!
Fanatic suit in the a.m., board shorts and hawaiin shirt in the afternoon!

Brian


----------



## jtkratzer

vonfoust said:


> Spend some time and read the thread. There are no more deer in 5C and 5D and no places to hunt the non-existent deer. Pope125 shot the last one.
> 
> (Before we start arguing again just a tongue in cheek way to bump this request. Some of you guys on here have to be looking for a spot like this!)


I asked about it. My neighbor gave me a heads up they were looking, but didn't know the details. I doubt there are any takers based on the rules for access, etc.


----------



## jtkratzer

Momentum man said:


> Anyone else taking out the good old flintlock. I got my Lyman deerstalker all ready to go.


I'll be out with the TC Renegade at some point.


----------



## billp1044

Merry Christmas to everyone

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## River420Bottom

Merry Christmas, might not go out Monday was all excited to get a big doe in the snow but the weather just has me bummed, no snow till Saturday I think, I just love that spitfire spray in the snow and the way the woods looks in the twilight hours, nothing but black white and grays.


----------



## wyrnutz

Merry Christmas all!

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Merry Christmas! Hopefully you all weren't up until 2am wrapping gifts.


----------



## nicko

Merry Christmas my PA hunting brothers.


----------



## bhunter23

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## pope125

Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## 12-Ringer

Merry Christmas to all of my AT PA friends. I hope everyone is having a great morning.

I'd like to take this opportunity to introduce our latest addition.

FAWN.....

























This will be our third German Shorthaired Pointer. We lost our last female in February of 2016 and was planning to get one on the spring, but couldn't turn down an opportunity at such an awesome pup.

Both parents are registered AKC and NAVDA, mom earned her junior hunter title last spring, dad has his Master hunter title and more impressive earned Prize 1 in NAVDA utility last fall.

I just hope I don't mess her up too bad (lol).

Recall pens and launchers already dusted off. Been a while since I took on some serious training, but look forward to it. Both of my previous dogs went through junior hunter. We didn't go further probably because the kids were born (lol)

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

Merry Christmas to all. Heading on a cruise until Jan 2nd but looking forward to getting back into the woods after that. Beautiful puppy Joe! All the best with her.


----------



## bhunter23

beautiful looking puppy Joe, I'm happy for you and your family, enjoy


----------



## nicko

Great looking pup Joe.


----------



## jacobh

Great looking pup Joe!!! Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## fap1800

Awesome pup, Joe. Love pointers. Such a loyal dog. Good luck training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks guys...


----------



## jtkratzer

Anyone going out flintlocking tomorrow? I have a doe tag for 4C and my buck tag. Might head out for a walk in SGL211/210.


----------



## bhunter23

I am going to try and fill my buck tag tomorrow with the bow. My dad is going to try and fill his doe tag with the flintlock. We will have both ends covered.


----------



## jtkratzer

bhunter23 said:


> I am going to try and fill my buck tag tomorrow with the bow. My dad is going to try and fill his doe tag with the flintlock. We will have both ends covered.


Good deal. Decided to stay local and scout for next year with the flintlock in hand. Wife and kids are off tomorrow, so I'll head out after breakfast with them.


----------



## Mathias

Beautiful pup Joe.
Now we can get together at my place up north and do some bird hunting!


----------



## PaBone

Nice looking pup Joe and she looks a lot like my GSP. I don't hunt with mine and she is just a spoiled house pet and the best dog I ever had. I have a lot of property for her to run on and she stays in great shape.


----------



## nicko

Just had three does and one buck come flying into the timber too fast for me to react in time. The lead doe stopped less than 10 yards from my tree and I saw other bodies starting to squirt into the timber. I was able to get the bow of the holder and drawn. Was able to stop them with a mouth grunt but the one I had picked out was screened by too much brush. Then the book came in and they all took off in the same direction. Don't know if they got bumped or if The book was pushing them but the lead does mouth was hanging open and she looked guest. Might be the best opportunity I was going to have this morning.


----------



## perryhunter4

12-Ringer said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my AT PA friends. I hope everyone is having a great morning.
> 
> I'd like to take this opportunity to introduce our latest addition.
> 
> FAWN.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be our third German Shorthaired Pointer. We lost our last female in February of 2016 and was planning to get one on the spring, but couldn't turn down an opportunity at such an awesome pup.
> 
> Both parents are registered AKC and NAVDA, mom earned her junior hunter title last spring, dad has his Master hunter title and more impressive earned Prize 1 in NAVDA utility last fall.
> 
> I just hope I don't mess her up too bad (lol).
> 
> Recall pens and launchers already dusted off. Been a while since I took on some serious training, but look forward to it. Both of my previous dogs went through junior hunter. We didn't go further probably because the kids were born (lol)
> 
> Joe


Great looking dog Joe. We also have a new addition to the family after putting our's down in June. His name is Dozer and he is a **** hound/lab mix. He's awesome. Going to train him to blood trail. So I also have a lot of work in front of me training. Will be my first stab at this. Good luck with Fawn!


----------



## Mathias

Broke out the retriever trainer this morning for the first time. She had no issues with the "report" and loves the wing.
Good luck those venturing out today. Wednesday I hope to sit for a doe.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Beautiful pup Joe.
> Now we can get together at my place up north and do some bird hunting!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## nick060200

i had 3 does hang around my blind for 30 mins before it got light less than 20yds. it got to the last few mins before i could see good enough to shoot and they walked off. then had 2 spikes come in a half hour later both i could have shot. then they took off chasing a small doe. maybe some fawns are coming into estrus?

im going to go back out Wed morn.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> i had 3 does hang around my blind for 30 mins before it got light less than 20yds. it got to the last few mins before i could see good enough to shoot and they walked off. then had 2 spikes come in a half hour later both i could have shot. then they took off chasing a small doe. maybe some fawns are coming into estrus?
> 
> im going to go back out Wed morn.


I was thinking the same thing Nick after my morning.


----------



## fap1800

Good luck to those of you out there today. Unfortunately the stomach bug hit our house early this AM. Both boys puking. The wife and I are patiently waiting and hoping that it somehow doesn't take us down. Gave the flu shot a try this year so maybe I'll get spared. 'Tis the season. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Went and pulled my card. Lots of small deer still. Seem like all yearlings and fawns. Small bucks. Got one decent buck that survived so far but only 1 large doe on cam


----------



## KylePA

Looking to fill a doe tag tonight. Damp and dreary out. I have a perfect wind, nice to be back in a tree.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Kyle


----------



## KylePA

jacobh said:


> Good luck Kyle


Just had the neighbor with her dog kick up around ten doe and decent buck. I thought I was in business but they circled around me around 50 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Well they're on their feet now never know


----------



## nicko

Good luck Kyle. It is nice getting again.


----------



## KylePA

Well was covered up in deer and had one shot opportunity at a big doe and drawing I completely forgot about the bow arm hanger and bumped it getting to full draw. Game over bounded away 25 yards and snorted at me.

Had a small spike pass under my stand right at dark but 15 deer all circled me out of range. 

I haven't been seeing any deer in the am so I'll probably give it a go tomorrow afternoon again. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Knew I should of bought that house!!!! Lol


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my AT PA friends. I hope everyone is having a great morning.
> 
> I'd like to take this opportunity to introduce our latest addition.
> 
> FAWN.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be our third German Shorthaired Pointer. We lost our last female in February of 2016 and was planning to get one on the spring, but couldn't turn down an opportunity at such an awesome pup.
> 
> Both parents are registered AKC and NAVDA, mom earned her junior hunter title last spring, dad has his Master hunter title and more impressive earned Prize 1 in NAVDA utility last fall.
> 
> I just hope I don't mess her up too bad (lol).
> 
> Recall pens and launchers already dusted off. Been a while since I took on some serious training, but look forward to it. Both of my previous dogs went through junior hunter. We didn't go further probably because the kids were born (lol)
> 
> Joe


Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Congrats Joe! I know it had to have been tough the last year without one!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Congrats Joe! I know it had to have been tough the last year without one!


Spent 45-mins at the gun range today and Fawn never lifted her nose from the ground, not even when a .300 mag with a brake sounded off from 40-yards away. VERY good sign at 8-weeks. I'll probably spend 20-mins a day, 3-4 days a week walking her around while guys are on the ranges. 

Looking at plans with my son for bird pen. 15 years ago I raised over 200 quail and 75 pheasant cocks. Used them in training Hunter and Birdie. Man how prices and availability since then; glad I still have some connections. Not sure what we'll do, but l am surprised, everyone on the house is interested in getting in on the action. Pretty excited about that....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Sounds like a great hunt Kyle.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Let's see if I can straighten out this pic.


Bowhunted yesterday, did not wear orange, and I won't if I go out again. I can read and the Game commission put in the digest that NO flo orange is required.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Bowhunted yesterday, did not wear orange, and I won't if I go out again. I can read and the Game commission put in the digest that NO flo orange is required.


That's what I call stickin' it to the man Matt. 

I'm with you. The digest says no orange required so I won't be wearing it. But I will keep a picture of the pages on my phone from the PA digest that state the flo orange requirements to show to anybody who might tell me I need to wear it while bowhunting.


----------



## River420Bottom

Good feeling about tonight, hunting a field edge looking for a big doe. Wind died down some sitting at work itching to get out, 12Ringer your going to have a blast, beautiful pup, I'm planning on raising 200ish gamebirds this summer, deciding between quail or pheasants


----------



## goathillinpa

Headed out yesterday with the bow looking to fill a doe tag. Well three buck came in all within 12 yards, go figure. Two of the buck put on a pretty good show when they started sparring. Try again later this week.


----------



## nicko

I was thinking about getting out this afternoon but I just got back from taking our pup for a walk and....ugh!! Temperatures in the high 50s with humidity in the high 80s. I felt warm just walking around wearing a T-shirt and a hoodie and long pants. Maybe I'll just save it up for tomorrow morning.


----------



## nicko

My Arctic Shield boot blankets finally came in the mail today. My boots are Muck pursuit Supremes in a size 9. The recommended sizing of boot blankets would've been a medium but I went for the large which seems to have been a good idea based on what others recommended with their experience having used these. The large size fits nicely over top of the boots, not too tight and enough space inside and not a struggle to get them on. I can definitely see the actual recommended size on the box running too small. They do have a no slip grip on the bottom so I'll see how they work in the stand tomorrow morning. Temperature is supposed to steadily drop overnight and be in the low 30s tomorrow morning so it will be a good test. 

As you can see from my pictures of them, somebody in the house wants to be involved in everything.


----------



## KylePA

Headed out back for a 2 hour evening sit. Wind is iffy but we will see what happens. Sure doesn't feel like end of December.


----------



## Charman03

Nicko, you should have read my post on the arctic shields and mucks, they won't do anything for you wearing the mucks. Tried it this year with mucks a few times and feet got cold. I had best luck with regular hiking boots and a hand warmer.


----------



## nick060200

just curious what you guys think:

without looking it up, off the top of your head............................. how many deer per acre or how many acres per deer, do you think the land can support with good habitat? dont cheat, just take your best guess, then you can look it up dont dont post the actual number yet, until everyone gets a chance to play. we can post it in the am tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Was out back Fawn proofing the yard with my wife, kids, and Fawn herself when I noticed some movement in the neighbors brush pile....


















Just to give you some idea of why I didn't say woods, I said brush pile...here's a shot from the bathroom window...









Pretty amazing how and where they blend in when they want to???


Joe


----------



## nicko

Charman03 said:


> Nicko, you should have read my post on the arctic shields and mucks, they won't do anything for you wearing the mucks. Tried it this year with mucks a few times and feet got cold. I had best luck with regular hiking boots and a hand warmer.


I remember your post Charman but I want to see how they work for me with the same boots. Some guys have said they wear them with Mucks and had good luck. I'll know by this time tomorrow if I need to get myself a different pair of boots for late season sits.


----------



## nicko

Looks like that buck already dropped his left side Joe. It's strange how some bucks drop this quickly and other bucks still have both sides into mid March.


----------



## Shortstroke

nick060200 said:


> just curious what you guys think:
> 
> without looking it up, off the top of your head............................. how many deer per acre or how many acres per deer, do you think the land can support with good habitat? dont cheat, just take your best guess, then you can look it up dont dont post the actual number yet, until everyone gets a chance to play. we can post it in the am tomorrow.


Great question! I'm gonna say 1.5 deer per acre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Shortstroke said:


> Great question! I'm gonna say 1.5 deer per acre
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be 426 deer per square mile which is just a touch on the high side.


----------



## River420Bottom

Wow not a deer, not what I expected at all.. should get better towards the end of this week but still..


----------



## cc122368

Good luck to all you still late season hunting. I would be myself had I not picked up a rifle after no gun hunting for 8-10 years thought I had lost the fun in it turned out it was just cause I had no one to go with but made friends with a retired game warden who took me out spring and fall turkey and waterfowl hunting and I killed on every outting so I said sure I'll go. I got a very nice to me buck not a monster but nice and high and some mass and 13 1/2" wide inside so the freezer is full.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> just curious what you guys think:
> 
> without looking it up, off the top of your head............................. how many deer per acre or how many acres per deer, do you think the land can support with good habitat? dont cheat, just take your best guess, then you can look it up dont dont post the actual number yet, until everyone gets a chance to play. we can post it in the am tomorrow.


1 acre is really small so that part is out. I'm going to base my guess on 1 square mile which if remember correctly is 360 acres. Good habitat and food sources? I'm going to say 1 square mile can support 6-7 deer on a year round basis. I think about how much each deer will need to eat per day and how much natural forage the land can offer.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> 1 acre is really small so that part is out. I'm going to base my guess on 1 square mile which if remember correctly is 360 acres. Good habitat and food sources? I'm going to say 1 square mile can support 6
> 
> One sq mile is 640 acres.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 acre is really small so that part is out. I'm going to base my guess on 1 square mile which if remember correctly is 360 acres. Good habitat and food sources? I'm going to say 1 square mile can support 6
> 
> One sq mile is 640 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooohhhh!!!
> 
> With that in mind, I will change my answer to 8-10 deer per square mile.
Click to expand...


----------



## KylePA

Awesome night tonight, but frustrating. Ended up seeing 4 bucks, 2 very nice ones I can't wait to see next year. They were all legal and 3 of them were traveling together. Also saw around 20 does. All the deer skirted on either side of my stand and none got with 40 yards but were all within 80 yards. Seems they are only moving through thickest cover possible. Back at it tomorrow night, the joys of being off all week.


----------



## jtkratzer

Passed on hunting today to do the post Christmas exchanges/returns, a few things for work, and some errands. Picked up a new desktop, 23" monitor, and printer/scanner. It's unreal going from a Microsoft Surface to a 23" monitor to look at topo and imagery maps. I should spend time with the family since everyone is off from work/school and get a few more work calls in tomorrow before my appointments at 3 and 6:30 rather than hunting. After dropping the kids off in the morning on Thursday, I'm looking good through Saturday. I'm probably going to check out some new spots for sign and potential archery hunting next year and take the flintlock along.


----------



## jacobh

No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!


----------



## 138104

jacobh said:


> No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!


Sorry for your loss. It is never easy and around the holidays it is even tougher. Take some comfort in knowing her pain is now over.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!


Very sorry to hear this Scott. Hopefully the good memories help temper the hurt you and your family are feeling now.


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!



Sorry to hear. Losing loved ones is always tough, never gets easier.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys appreciate the kind words. Knew I'd miss her but not like this


----------



## LetThemGrow

Sorry to hear that...your advice is spot on, too bad we stay too busy to remember it until we experience life's challenges. Pass on the wisdom you learned from her!!!


----------



## wyrnutz

I feel for you Jacob, hope the memories of your time together will comfort you.


----------



## LXhuntinPA

It was over 55 degrees yesterday but I had pictures of does in my foodplot every evening so I sat in a ground blind I put out over the weekend. At 5:00 I had 5 button bucks 2 doe fawns and 2 adult does all within 12 yards. Shot the biggest doe with my bow. First time ever archery hunting on the ground.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks Again guys!!! Man do i miss her......congrats LX on a big doe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!


Sorry for your loss


----------



## 28points

Hey guys 1st off, I completely understand your feelings Jacob my Grandparents raised my bother and I from 6 years old until we both went to the US Army do to the fact my parents were too irresponsible to do the job of an adult. So yep when my grandmother pasted away it was a rough time. You have my sympathy!
2nd, I've had a pretty good season here in the southwest end of Allegheny county. I harvested a pretty good 8 pt on Halloween morning, and then a big doe the 1st day of gun season. I think I'm going to scout state game lands 232 in Washington county. I've made a few trips there but never put a lot of time with boots on the ground it's about a 50 minute drive for me. I am mentioning this because I would like Any in put from guys who have spent any time hunting this area.... Does it get pounded in archery season? Is the gun season like a war zone there?? How does the deer herd seem?? Not asking for any top secret info, just some general information on the area. I really blow at doing any picture posting on the computer so I can't get the pics of my buck from my phone to this post, and do the hunt and peck typing method as well..


----------



## 28points

OOOO REAL nice late season doe LXhuntinpa, a late season mature doe is a Very hard deer to harvest..


----------



## nicko

Nice doe LX. Congratulations. 

I am in a tree stand right now and giving the boot blankets a test run. I've only been on stand for one hour but they seem to be doing a pretty good job so far. I'm wearing them over top of my rubber boots and I'm not using any hand warmers in them. I'll have a better sense of how well they performed after sitting for 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Matt Musto

I hunted Monday evening and it was the first time I did not see one single deer at my large property that I hunt. I'm talking first time in 10 years. I did see a lone turkey hen and that was the first time I've seen a turkey there. When I got to my truck in the fading light I did see three bucks and two does in the neighbors back yard along there fence. All young bucks and one had dropped one side of his rack. I'm hoping to get out Thursday afternoon if I can get back from a bid opening Philly in time to sit in the rain for an hour.


----------



## Matt Musto

Sorry for your loss Scott.


----------



## Mathias

Roller coaster of emotions here today.

Scott, sorry for your loss but you'll cherish those memories forever.

LX-sweet success right there, congrats.

Nick, hope your footsies stay warm n toasty…

No hunting for me this morning, a plumbing issue put a damper on that.


----------



## nicko

Nothing like suburban hunting with the aroma of cooking food from the local McDonald's floating through the woods. Not so sure I even have to worry about scent control or Wind direction issues when the smell of fast food is so prominent.


----------



## vonfoust

Sorry for your loss Jacobh, never easy.


----------



## yetihunter1

Bowhunting is heart breaking....hunting from the ground is heart breaking....watching a monster buck on public land walk past you is heart breaking....went out yesterday with a buddy and we were walking around looking for some fresh sign mid day on a new piece of public (new to me) to maybe set up on for an evening hunt. He was down below me while I was checking out a bench half way up a ridge when from out of the bottom comes a big buck my buddy bounced. It ran by me at 40 yds but never stopped to present a shot until it stopped behind a tree that covered all vitals. So here I am staring at this buck that doesn't know im there and I can't get an ethical shot off (he was big enough that in the back of my head I considered taking Chris Perez's advice and center punching him, but only for a second). Then he fast trots up a draw and out of my life.....for now atleast. I know where he is at and I hope we can meet up on one of my last few sits. Hope everyone had a great Christmas and a great start to the late season as well.


----------



## nicko

Three hours on stand in 38° weather and my feet are not cold even a little bit. I would say these blankets are a winner.


----------



## billp1044

Sorry about your loss Jacob; I know how you feel; I myself have lost 2 grandfather's and a grandmother; all passed around the holidays; it gets a little easier to deal with as time passes; not saying you'll feel the same way; but I myself still have some years where I don't want anything to do with the holidays. 

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## pope125

Anybody have any interested in going to the ATA show ? Send me a PM if you are .


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys. Yea have no desire to do anything right now. Strange I know she's better off where she is now but still kind of depressed about it. I greatly appreciate all the posts and PMs. It's very kind of all of you guys. Thank u


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jacobh said:


> No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!


Sorry to hear Scott


----------



## BowhunterT100

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KylePA

All set back up. No deer yet just one little fox. A huge difference temperature wise compared to last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

LXhuntinPA said:


> It was over 55 degrees yesterday but I had pictures of does in my foodplot every evening so I sat in a ground blind I put out over the weekend. At 5:00 I had 5 button bucks 2 doe fawns and 2 adult does all within 12 yards. Shot the biggest doe with my bow. First time ever archery hunting on the ground.


Congrats man, she is a horse. Hoping to do the same this weekend with the snow were about to get in the SW part of the state, looks like you still have plenty up there!


----------



## River420Bottom

Very sorry for your loss Scott, cancer plagues our family also and is a certain kind of evil... It is best to know they're better off, feeling better and the pain has ended, remember the good times, god bless you and your family..


To the ones out, lucky... Definitely colder than yesterday evening, calm W wind, I pull into the driveway to my DH cousin coming out of the woods below my house dragging a log behind his tractor, wouldn't matter so much if I didn't tell him 2 days ago I'd be hunting below my house all week after work. Sucks when you rush home for nothing, oh well hitting up somewhere else tomorrow evening, Saturday might be good temps are going to drop and we're expecting some snow down here in the SW parts.. wow I talk more about trying to kill a doe in late season than a buck any other time, I swear sometimes it's harder


----------



## jacobh

Thank u all!!


----------



## yetihunter1

KylePA said:


> All set back up. No deer yet just one little fox. A huge difference temperature wise compared to last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodluck, one more deer and I am thinking some jalapeno and cheddar venison hotdogs...right?


----------



## KylePA

yetihunter1 said:


> Goodluck, one more deer and I am thinking some jalapeno and cheddar venison hotdogs...right?


Not tonight again. Deer 3 and Kyle 0 this week. Saw a load of deer again all out of range except six does came past my stand well past shooting light. Every night this week I have seen a pike of deer eventually I will kill one hopefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Kyle u sure u don't want to sell me that place??? Lol Seems like they're all behind your place haven't seen many down in the fields lately


----------



## rambofirstblood

jacobh said:


> No hunting for me. Today was the day I dreaded awhile now. Today one of the best people I've ever know passed away. Today at 11:30 my Grandmother who I grew up with since I was 8 yrs old finally lost her battle to cancer. She was a special sweet kind person who battled to the very end! Please guys please remember life is short tell loved ones that u love them and spend time with them because at anytime that can be taken away!!!!


 Sorry for your loss.
I lost my grandma a few years ago, she was 96
I took her on a few deer recovery excursions when she was in her 80's and I have some good stories to tell.
I dedicated a season to her and killed a buck in her honor.
good luck to you.


----------



## full moon64

Jacob sorry ...2016 been tuff here too loosing sister and uncle 4 weeks apart


----------



## jacobh

Man sorry for your losses also!!!


----------



## nicko

One red fox so far.


----------



## jacobh

Wow Nick where u hunting at??


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Wow Nick where u hunting at??


What the heck Nick!!!


----------



## nicko

Berks county.


----------



## Mathias

I just texted a buddy in Durham Twp Upper Bucks Co. Said he's out and about an inch of snow but changing to rain now.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick didn't know if u were in potter...... absolutely no snow here at work is why I asked


----------



## nicko

Mount Penn to be exact.

Switched over to rain now. Think I'm going to pack it in.


----------



## jtkratzer

No snow here in Lancaster and rain in the forecast until noon. I was hoping for snow to go out and follow fresh tracks.


----------



## nicko

Ended up being a total bust of a hunt… Didn't even cut one track in the snow. My stuff is soaked and packing up a climber in freezing weather with cold wet hands is absolutely miserable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> My stuff is soaked and packing up a climber in freezing weather with cold wet hands is absolutely miserable.


Yes in deed - have yet to meet gloves, muffs, warmers, or mittens that can help. I do have a pair of neoprene fishing gloves, I use when it is wet and cold, only to unpack, climb, set, and pack up my stand. They keep my hands relatively dry, although sweat tends to surface by the time I am settled and/or finished packing up. Then they quickly come in favor or a regular pair of gloves with a handwarmer or something of the sort....

My Pop has been out twice and hasn't seen anything except the neighbor and his yellow lab - who both thin hunting season is over and it is "ok" to wander wherever they wan to..my brother has been out in one of my stands once and had a doe bust him while he was on his phone?

Joe

Joe


----------



## nicko

I have a pair of neoprene gloves too Joe.....in my car.  They don't do me a whole lot of good there. I use them for work and handling my ladders in cold weather but they would have helped me today.

Heading up to Potter next week. I'll leave early Friday morning with the intention of getting up to the lease about mid morning. Spend Friday hunting and scouting for the best spot to hang my climber on Saturday morning and then come home Saturday after hunting. I anticipate the deer at that point of the season to be pretty much back to normal unpressured patterns. I barely see anybody up there during the regular bow season and I'love be very surprised to see anybody up there in January. There should be snow on the ground to help me with my scouting in figuring out the best food sources they're hitting .


----------



## KylePA

Back out again maybe tonight things will work out. The sun just came out and it is pretty nice out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa

Yesterday afternoon was my first chance to hunt the late season.
Ran across 3 freshly tended scrapes on my way to the stand.
It was a good evening. 5 does, but nothing in range.
I'd say a dag rag is in order for next week. The bucks must be searching by the looks of the scrapes.
Just didn't see one.


----------



## bhunter23

I spent Mon. morning, Tues. morning, and Wed. afternoon taking my bow for a walk. The deer seem to have vanished. I don't understand it. I was going to go out this afternoon in the fresh snow but I couldn't resist playing in the snow with the 9 and 3 yr old. Tomorrow with the high winds and frigid temps, I won't be out. I'm hoping for better weather on Sat.


----------



## Mathias

My bud shot an 8pt this afternoon on a property we hunt in Bucks County. Not a monster but this time of year is tough. Said he saw a lot of does, promising info for me.


----------



## Applebag

Hope everyone had a happy and healthy Christmas. Just thought I'd share a pic of the newest member of the Applebag family.


----------



## Applebag




----------



## Matt Musto

Had a very discouraging sit last night watching a trespasser walking around the neighboring property with a lab trying to train it in the woods. This went on from 3 to 4 all the while the idiot smoked 6 cigarettes and one giant cigar. His dog training ability was comical at least. I called the land owner this morning and he said he'll say something to the guy if he sees him.....whatever that means.


----------



## bhunter23

nice pup there "applebag", years of enjoyment coming.


----------



## KylePA

KylePA said:


> Back out again maybe tonight things will work out. The sun just came out and it is pretty nice out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ended up only seeing a handful of does and two small non legal bucks in the distance. Only deer in range was a tiny button buck. I think time to give it a break as 4 sits in a row in the same stand wasn't the best idea.


----------



## vonfoust

Looks like Joe and Applebag got some mischief for Christmas!


----------



## jacobh

Anyone having luck? Been keeping a eye on trailcams and one decent buck made it through so far


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the pup applebag.

I just got back from a hunt on public land. I wanted to mix things up and stop hunting my same 5C spot. Whereas this section ofpublic land was productive in the early season and early October, it appears to be pretty much barren and trampled now. A full season of small game, gun season for deer, and now the late small game and late gun season has the land looking sterile. I couldn't find one track nor any droppings, not even old stuff. When I left, there were three other cars in the parking lot and two pulling in. 

Things might improve well after the holidays when it gets to mid/late January and the weather has a chance to turn nasty. But I definitely would not spend any more time hunting it until that time.


----------



## Buck Teeth

Hung some cams for a few weeks the day after gun season ended. Picked up a few good bucks that will definitely be shooters next year. Getting excited for 2017 already


----------



## primal-bow

Buck Teeth said:


> Hung some cams for a few weeks the day after gun season ended. Picked up a few good bucks that will definitely be shooters next year. Getting excited for 2017 already
> 
> View attachment 5275529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275521


some smart bucks that lived though the gun season.


----------



## River420Bottom

Going to be a beautiful morning here is the tree, got 3-4" of fresh snow in the SW region yesterday thru last night. Going to an oak flat that is being pounded looking for a big doe, here's to the "mornings are a waste of time"


----------



## PAKraig

River420Bottom said:


> Going to be a beautiful morning here is the tree, got 3-4" of fresh snow in the SW region yesterday thru last night. Going to an oak flat that is being pounded looking for a big doe, here's to the "mornings are a waste of time"


Good luck River! Jealous..... Sure would love a little to cover the ground in the mid state.


----------



## 138104

Beautiful sunrise this morning....from my couch with a hot cup of coffee! Good luck to those out today!


----------



## hillscreekkid

Buck Teeth said:


> Hung some cams for a few weeks the day after gun season ended. Picked up a few good bucks that will definitely be shooters next year. Getting excited for 2017 already
> 
> View attachment 5275529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275521


I did the same thing on some public land and got a pic of what looks like a 4 year old 8. Had one pic of him in mid nov. Would love to figur him out. 

I would be excited to have them on camera! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersb

Good luck to anyone out. The doe seem to be back in their usual patterns. We have a group of regulars that passes through our woods every morning. Had 8 come through around 7:30. No buck on camera here but that's pretty normal, we really only see them during the rut.


----------



## nicko

No hunting for me today. Decided to take a break, Good luck to everybody who is out.


----------



## wyrnutz

Finally have the right combo of gear to keep warm! Was out yesterday still hunting-scouting and stayed toasty in morning even with the wind. I did bump a small bedded buck, he just kept running though.
base-UA cold gear
Mid top- first lite Chama exp
Mid bottom- medium weight (old Pattagonias)
Outer top- Fanatic jacket
Outer bottom-Fanatic lite bib
Hat- Incinerator (i think) had it for a few years now.

Brian


----------



## wyrnutz

Anyone here ever hunted SGL 52 (near Morgantown)?
I have made a few trips there trying to get the lay of the land.
Have a couple spots where I have seen deer or sign.
Just wondering about others, success or comments

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Mathias

Just got a pic of another 8pt bow kill from Bucks County. Good few days.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Made my annual late season trip to 5D, on a friend's small parcel. Saw 3 yearling bucks and 7 antlerless...beautiful weather this morning.


----------



## nick060200

My seasons over.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats LTG and Nick..... Nick u gonna post pics?


----------



## nicko

Congrats LTG and Nick. Good way to ring in the new year.


----------



## jacobh

Nick u get 1 or 2 deer?


----------



## j.d.m.

Wish I was able to get out. Struggling with vertebrae and disc issues again, good job and good luck to those getting out.


----------



## nick060200

Thanks guys. Just got home. 2 does. It's a pretty cool story. 
I was out this morning and had one doe come in before it got light and walked off before I could see enough to shoot. So I went home about 9 am. 

Went back out around 2:15 when I got there to my spot about 8 does all took off. All within 20 yds of my ground blind. Just milling around. So I figure I had 2 options. 1 was to stalk after them. 
Option 2 was to make a bunch of racket hoping they would think I was some moron walking thru the woods. I didn't think I'd get way with option 1 because they were looking for me. So I proceeded to commence option 2. Made a bunch of noise. Breaking sticks and just not even caring. Hoping they would hear me. 

These deer see people all the time. I figure I had a chance. 

Then I go silent and get into kill mode. About 20 mins goes by and I start seeing bodies about 100 yds down in the timber. I'm thinking great. This might work. Another 20 mins goes by and they all make their way up towards me. Only this time I counted 20 deer. I pick the biggest one and get ready. I draw back and I draw I notice about 4-5 more coming in behind them. 

Well the one I was getting ready to kill turns away from me and all I have is an ass shot. So I move my bow to the right about 6 inches and pick the next target of opportunity that's broadside 

I let it fly and knew it was perfect. 20 yds. She runs off and they all scatter. Deer everywhere. 

I nock another arrow. About 10 mins later they all start working their way back in. But there is this one big doe that doesn't like the situation. 
I target her. She is really nervous. Head on a swivel. I had shots at 7 other deer but was waiting on the nervous nanny. 

After about 15 mins they all calm down except old nervous nanny. I'm just waiting. I figure her or nothing since I already had one down. 

Well she finally presents herself. I take aim and let my 2nd arrow fly. Another perfect 21yd shot. They all take off. And I was done. Started wrapping my stuff up and looked for my arrows. Found both arrows. 

Then take up a short trail to 2 deer about 20 yds apart from each other. Filled my final doe tags and have no reason for more meat so I won't pursue any bucks.

I'm pretty happy. First double with a bow. 20 + does. Also the most deer I ever saw together in one sit by a landslide.


----------



## jacobh

Big girls there Nick congrats!!


----------



## BowhunterT100

Congratulations Nick.


----------



## River420Bottom

Awesome night nick, is that a DIY camo job? Wondering if you ever went thru with it looks sick. My evening sounds like one of Kyle's... Tons of deer no good shot opportunities, saw 21 total thru the say including a doe I should've killed this morning, 2 nice bucks also for next year one came by that looked exactly like my buck from this year, on the same trail, everything was the same, weird for sure.. could've been my bucks twin


----------



## nick060200

Thank you. I'm pretty pumped about the double. And seeing that many deer. Crazy. That may never happen again. One small 4 point in the mix. No other bucks. Unless there was some buttons in the mix. Couldn't tell. 
Just looked like big ones, medium ones and small ones.


----------



## Mathias

Nice double! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

River420Bottom said:


> Awesome night nick, is that a DIY camo job? Wondering if you ever went thru with it looks sick. My evening sounds like one of Kyle's... Tons of deer no good shot opportunities, saw 21 total thru the say including a doe I should've killed this morning, 2 nice bucks also for next year one came by that looked exactly like my buck from this year, on the same trail, everything was the same, weird for sure.. could've been my bucks twin


Yeah I did a quick rattle can job. It's not pretty but it's effective. I may strip it and do it right in the spring. IMO there was too much black and my strings were way too loud. I bought them from the classifieds cheap. That's why I got them. The stock ones were not holding up well. 
But I sprayed it and put black and brown strings on. The earth tones I believe help me when I'm on the ground.


----------



## River420Bottom

Yeah I chimed in on that thread you posted, turned out awesome! I sprayed my riser but it's just ultra flat brown, more durable than any factory finish so far too lol


----------



## nick060200

River420Bottom said:


> Yeah I chimed in on that thread you posted, turned out awesome! I sprayed my riser but it's just ultra flat brown, more durable than any factory finish so far too lol


Yeah. I never re posted because I thought I'd get a bunch of negative comments on the job. It's not great. But I really don't care. It's the middle of hunting season and I was convinced I had a few deer pick me off because of my bow. I was ghillied up to the gills and can't think how they would have spotted me. Some say I was crazy. But I really feel the bow was giving me away a few times. 

Hasn't happened since so I'm good now. When it thaws I'll probably figure something out about doing it right. I can't see getting rid of the bow so I just figured what the hell and went at it.


----------



## jacobh

Nick as long as your happy bro forget about what others think!!! Post it up


----------



## billp1044

Happy New Year to all 

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## billp1044

Nice double doe kill Nick

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## nicko

Great job Nick. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## jacobh

Happy New year to everyone!!! I'll never make it til Midnight lol


----------



## 138104

Happy New Year's gang! Hoping to put a slickhead down on New Year's Day.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Woohoo!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

My father in law was able to put down this nice doe Friday from the same ground blind I shot mine out of Monday.


----------



## River420Bottom

Happy new year!! :darkbeer: she's a horse LX


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy New Year everyone!

A little fun with Fawn at the gun range....


























None of the gunfire impacted her attention...by the end of the next week she should have guys shooting over her or at least right next to her.

This brings back a lot of memories. 

Joe


----------



## nick060200

Happy New Year. Hope everyone is successful in all their endeavors. Cheers to better times !


----------



## bhunter23

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Mathias

Nice pics Joe!! Pup is a beauty.

Today and tomorrow were my days to hunt….of course it's raining.


----------



## River420Bottom

Same here, this evening should be alright once the rains clears out, seems to be done here already


----------



## nicko

Rose bowl tonight. Picking PSU in a tight one.


----------



## jacobh

Anyone else going out? I'm headed out on a reconyx mission to see what's still around. Will not shoot one but would love to see them. Good luck to those out


----------



## bhunter23

jacobh said:


> Anyone else going out? I'm headed out on a reconyx mission to see what's still around. Will not shoot one but would love to see them. Good luck to those out


This morning was a wash with the freezing rain so I stayed inside and got the wood stove burning. I'm looking to get out on Wed. The days are rapidly dwindling.


----------



## joushz

Went out for a couple hours to look for fresh tracks. Found none got wet said forget this and went home. Hoping for a nice Saturday.


----------



## jacobh

Yea just drizzling here. Nice night but when u have no intentions of killing anything makes u wonder why your sitting here lol!!! Gonna head to Md for the weekend and try to find a buck down there and then pack it in for the year


----------



## nicko

SCOTT, I was thinking about hitting the Linfield game lands for the last couple hours of light but I decided I didn't want to get wet or see other hunters and both would happen. Hunting public land around here at this time of year is like trying to find a loaf of bread in the supermarket when a snow storm is coming.


----------



## vonfoust

Spent most of today running the dogs around since it was raining. One phez. We are all wet and worn out and happy.


----------



## wyrnutz

I was out scouting yesterday, saw a few deer. found some promising sign.
Then I heard a lot of shooting and decided to sit tight, sound like a shotgun. I am sure they were hunting crows since it was Sunday on state gameland. (Sarcasm implied)

Brian


----------



## jacobh

Well I saw 3 bucks nothing great. Also saw 10 others all fawns!!!! Not 1 adult doe. 7 fawns in one herd!!! No clue where the big ones are


----------



## jacobh

Will say i did enjoy seeing them though!! Was nice


----------



## nicko

So much for my prediction....but it was a close game. Damn!!!!


----------



## Mathias

jacobh said:


> Well I saw 3 bucks nothing great. Also saw 10 others all fawns!!!! Not 1 adult doe. 7 fawns in one herd!!! No clue where the big ones are


They're in the freezer, I'm seeing lots of young ones too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Yea Matt seems that way. Love seeing deer finally but boy was I shocked how small they were


----------



## fap1800

I went out in this mess yesterday afternoon and still hunted and manged to get within range of a bedded buck waiting out the rain in the cedars. He was only a young 6. Saw a few does as well. I'm not sure if I'll get out much more than a handful of times before the season closes this month. It's been tough for sure.


----------



## jtkratzer

fap1800 said:


> I went out in this mess yesterday afternoon and still hunted and manged to get within range of a bedded buck waiting out the rain in the cedars. He was only a young 6. Saw a few does as well. I'm not sure if I'll get out much more than a handful of times before the season closes this month. It's been tough for sure.


That's pretty awesome to sneak up on a buck like that. I'm planning to get out later this week. Cold front coming in with good moon/sun conditions and rising pressure. Going to be some cold morning sits with lows in the teens, but combined with the right wind, pretty confident about tagging one this week. Property hasn't seen a hunter since 12/1.


----------



## dougell

Killed a doe with a flintlock on Saturday.We had probably 10" of snow.I got on 4 sets of fresh tracks and tracked them to where they headed into a steep ravine.Not sure if they bedded down there or went up the other side I glassed the opposite slope and didn't see any tracks.I eased closer to the edge and all 4 were bedded close to the bottom about 65 yards away.At the shot,three just stood there and the one I shot ran towards me,stopped wobbled and fell over.Wrestling tournaments will fill the rest of my weekends so that was most likely my final hunt of the year.


----------



## nicko

Congrats doug!!


----------



## fap1800

jtkratzer said:


> That's pretty awesome to sneak up on a buck like that. I'm planning to get out later this week. Cold front coming in with good moon/sun conditions and rising pressure. Going to be some cold morning sits with lows in the teens, but combined with the right wind, pretty confident about tagging one this week. Property hasn't seen a hunter since 12/1.


Dumb luck really. I just happened to stumble on him with his head looking the other way. I had actually passed him and when I glassed back in the thick stuff, I spotted his rear end.

Congrats on the doe, Doug.


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Doug


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> Killed a doe with a flintlock on Saturday.We had probably 10" of snow.I got on 4 sets of fresh tracks and tracked them to where they headed into a steep ravine.Not sure if they bedded down there or went up the other side I glassed the opposite slope and didn't see any tracks.I eased closer to the edge and all 4 were bedded close to the bottom about 65 yards away.At the shot,three just stood there and the one I shot ran towards me,stopped wobbled and fell over.Wrestling tournaments will fill the rest of my weekends so that was most likely my final hunt of the year.


Can't wait for the first snow down here. Covered 7.5 miles down here on public land on two scouting/hunting trips and didn't even jump a deer. Found sign, just wondering if the hunting pressure and constant recreational use has them pushed into other properties.


----------



## nick060200

Men,
I have a few pheasant wings/ and some parts (a head maybe) frozen at my house. if anyone wants it for training their dogs let me know. Im located in 19064. cleaning out the freezer this weekend so if no one PM's me i'll just toss them.


----------



## nicko

jtkratzer said:


> Can't wait for the first snow down here. Covered 7.5 miles down here on public land on two scouting/hunting trips and didn't even jump a deer. Found sign, *just wondering if the hunting pressure and constant recreational use has them pushed into other properties*.


I would lean toward that being the main cause. Finding deer on public land at this time of the season is tough in the SE part of the state.


----------



## dougell

You can have all of our snow if you want it.I hate winter.It's been pouring all morning here and it looks like most of it is almost gone.I live out in the middle of nowhere on a private road that I have to maintain.Snow is nothing but work for me.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> You can have all of our snow if you want it.I hate winter.It's been pouring all morning here and it looks like most of it is almost gone.I live out in the middle of nowhere on a private road that I have to maintain.Snow is nothing but work for me.


I just want enough to to see tracks to confirm travel routes and bedding. I don't need a 1993 or 1996 storm. I have a few public spots I've never been on before and they're a bit of a drive. I want to see if there are deer on it or not and look for hunter sign. Much easier to see with snow on the ground. When I go for a hike with the muzzleloader and cover about 3.75 miles and find 10 tree stands, I've all but decided to abandon any attempt to hunt that spot. I have five stands so close together, it was insane. I marked them all on the GPS, pulled those points up on BaseCamp and drew a line to measure the distance/area between them - .36 acres when using the five stands as the perimeter points. That's five dudes hunting a spot smaller than most suburban yards. Some decided to put his tree stand and climbing sticks up a tree with the safety zone sign on it. Like tennis, the chalk is in I guess. Maybe it's one really smart guy making it look like the place gets hammered and in reality, he owns all the stands. Doubtful.

I'm not willing to hunt that close to that many other guys. None of the public land around the area is big or rough enough to deter people from hunting the interior. Found that out on opening day of rifle. I figured 1.5 miles into the middle of the SGL would get me away from at least a few guys - seven others were visible in their spots and numerous others walking around. It's a function of some of the SGLs being only 6,000 acres. Found a few tiny parcels of SGL around that are under 100 acres. No idea if anyone hunts them or not, but there's simply nothing like the tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of acres NW of me.

Catch 22 - huge tracts of public land without the herd numbers or large/decent deer populations on tiny private parcels of land or crowded game lands?


----------



## dougell

Eventually you get used to low deer numbers on public land and learn how to adapt.I don't expect to see multiple deer every day any more.I have no idea how you could adapt to smaller,over crowded properties.


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> Eventually you get used to low deer numbers on public land and learn how to adapt.I don't expect to see multiple deer every day any more.I have no idea how you could adapt to smaller,over crowded properties.


Hunting a piece of public land down here that gets flattened during small game season, then flattened during gun season, and then flattened again when the PGC stocks pheasant in the last week of December can really make you think there isn't a deer within 5 miles.


----------



## primal-bow

dougell said:


> Eventually you get used to low deer numbers on public land and learn how to adapt.I don't expect to see multiple deer every day any more.I have no idea how you could adapt to smaller,over crowded properties.


deer get pushed farer back in to the woods. look in the swaps or any other area that NO one would even think about going into. and that where you should find them.


----------



## jacobh

Ok for the Northern and western guys who tell the SE Pa guys to move in deeper and adapt do u guys see a issue with the majority of state gamelands in Our area? With all the roads where do u go in deeper to get away? This is the difference in hunting SE Pa and Noelrth and western Pa. most gamelands here are 150 acres give or take with multiple roads running through. There's nowhere to get away


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Hunting a piece of public land down here that gets flattened during small game season, then flattened during gun season, and then flattened again when the PGC stocks pheasant in the last week of December can really make you think there isn't a deer within 5 miles.


I'm talking about low deer numbers on the public land around here.I've learned how adapt to that.I don't have to compete with hoards of other hunters.That would completely take the fun out of it for me.Twenty years ago it was a zoo up here on several key days.I was never one to go too far back in because it's a pain to get deer out.I always just hunted areas that were thick or steep.That was enough to keep most hunters out.The majority of guys like a barren understory where you can see for a couple hundred yards.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> View attachment 5297985
> 
> 
> 
> Ok for the Northern and western guys who tell the SE Pa guys to move in deeper and adapt do u guys see a issue with the majority of state gamelands in Our area? With all the roads where do u go in deeper to get away? This is the difference in hunting SE Pa and Noelrth and western Pa. most gamelands here are 150 acres give or take with multiple roads running through. There's nowhere to get away


I hunt those gamelands and while I agree the good old statement that you have to go deeper doesn't apply here in the literal sense, the general idea of it applies in going where others don't. There are nasty thickets and swampy lowland portions of the SEPA state game lands that hold lots of deer and almost no hunters because they sit on the outskirts of it. Its not just walking deer in the woods but going where most people don't. 

Now don't get me wrong, there are a ton of hunters here so even these spots I am mentioning still have pressure. But compared to the rest of the property where every other tom dick and harry go, this will have received less pressure and will still hold deer (mostly). If not then look at the edges, places near parking lots people walk by, 30yds off the back of housing developments. Deer feel safe here because they aren't hunted and you can catch them going to and from. For late season SEPA public land the closer you can get to houses (recommend bow only) the better your chances are going to be, specially if its close and has the other criteria I mentioned.


----------



## jacobh

Yeti yea I hired private property that butts up to those gamelands and cars everywhere on there. I hunted gamelands near penn state and I just wanted guys to see how small the GL are out this way compared to other areas. People think this area is so easy to hunt and kill but when u really look at what we have it's far from easy. Just nowhere to get away


----------



## BowhunterT100

I have hunted those gamelands also. Seen good amount of deer sign.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yeti yea I hired private property that butts up to those gamelands and cars everywhere on there. I hunted gamelands near penn state and I just wanted guys to see how small the GL are out this way compared to other areas. People think this area is so easy to hunt and kill but when u really look at what we have it's far from easy. Just nowhere to get away


I can't remember reading where anyone said it was easy to hunt in the SE part of the state.


----------



## jacobh

Well I guess whenever i heard that more deer come out of 5c then your entire area I just assumed that meant it was easy


----------



## dougell

Nope,it just means there's a lot more deer.If you're not one of the lucky one's to have access to them,then the hunting is probably pretty tough.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> Eventually you get used to low deer numbers on public land and learn how to adapt.I don't expect to see multiple deer every day any more.I have no idea how you could adapt to smaller,over crowded properties.


The small overcrowded properties are the SGLs, state forests, county parks, etc, not the private properties. Private properties are where you see loads of deer. I have two local sweet spots, but the deer don't bed on them consistently. I see doe all the time, but the bucks generally stage just off the property where no hunting is allowed.

Total different game down here when the game lands are tiny - a 6,000 acre parcel around Middle Creek at SGL46 is HUGE compared to most of the public areas. Even several of the state forests and county parks have lotteries to access them. That access is so limited that you might get picked and your reward is a two week window, not of your choosing, to hunt the park or forest. A guy came on the forum recently about an opportunity to hunt a "public" spot that requires permission to hunt it. It's 35 acres, about 20 people have access already, and they're looking for a bunch more. If that's not enough, here's the kicker - $25/day to hunt it and your windows to hunt are sunrise to 9 am and 3 pm to sunset.



nicko said:


> Hunting a piece of public land down here that gets flattened during small game season, then flattened during gun season, and then flattened again when the PGC stocks pheasant in the last week of December can really make you think there isn't a deer within 5 miles.


I'm mildly convinced they're aren't deer in these areas once all the hunting pressure picks up. It's why I see deer bedding in my backyard from time to time. My brother in law jumped five doe from under the oak tree in his yard next to the driveway on his way out to work a few weeks ago. Zero cover, tall mature oak with grass under it.



primal-bow said:


> deer get pushed farer back in to the woods. look in the swaps or any other area that NO one would even think about going into. and that where you should find them.


That's all I worked in the 7.5 miles I looked around Speedwell County Park and Middle Creek/SGL46. I mentioned the five tree stands within barely over 1/3 of an acre - in a swampy transition from woods to cat tails to open field with an awesome funnel along the creek to a bigger woodlot. It's flippin textbook for a rut funnel. The issue is the location, size of the woodlot, and proximity to the edge of the property.

The five picture icons are tree stands. Notice the 80' scale at the bottom:









Those five stands are in this woodlot and almost the entire thing to the NW of the drop pin is safety zone.









Not a single living deer. Not much fresh droppings, rubs from this year, but not much to say there are deer there on a regular basis at this time of year. I walked the marshes, the edges/transitions from that kind of cover to open fields or into the woods and just followed along the trails that were evident. I saw more hikers, dog walkers, and trail runners than other hunters. The only deer I saw was a dead fawn that hadn't been shot.



jacobh said:


> View attachment 5297985
> 
> 
> Ok for the Northern and western guys who tell the SE Pa guys to move in deeper and adapt do u guys see a issue with the majority of state gamelands in Our area? With all the roads where do u go in deeper to get away? This is the difference in hunting SE Pa and Noelrth and western Pa. most gamelands here are 150 acres give or take with multiple roads running through. There's nowhere to get away


Even the 6,000 acres on SGL46...there are so many access points, jeep trails, the Horseshoe Trail, etc...it's easy to access. There isn't any steep or rugged terrain to keep anyone mildly mistaken for being in shape from going back in. When you don't even have to walk a mile or so to get to the interior of the woods, it's hard to get away. I know there are deer there, but I don't think they're around once the hunting pressure picks up. They likely are in stuff so thick you can hardly move through it, let alone get a shot off with any weapon.



dougell said:


> I'm talking about low deer numbers on the public land around here.I've learned how adapt to that.I don't have to compete with hoards of other hunters.That would completely take the fun out of it for me.Twenty years ago it was a zoo up here on several key days.I was never one to go too far back in because it's a pain to get deer out.I always just hunted areas that were thick or steep.That was enough to keep most hunters out.The majority of guys like a barren understory where you can see for a couple hundred yards.


Loads of guys want to hunt the same terrain, where they can see forever. There just isn't anything steep anywhere in the SE part of the state. We're south of the Appalachians and there just isn't anything significant to deter anyone. The sharing with the zoo is exactly what we're talking about, on every single piece of public property within at least an hour drive or so. I think most would have to go north and west of Harrisburg to find anything remotely comparable to what's up north. It does take the fun out of it. 



yetihunter1 said:


> I hunt those gamelands and while I agree the good old statement that you have to go deeper doesn't apply here in the literal sense, the general idea of it applies in going where others don't. There are nasty thickets and swampy lowland portions of the SEPA state game lands that hold lots of deer and almost no hunters because they sit on the outskirts of it. Its not just walking deer in the woods but going where most people don't.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, there are a ton of hunters here so even these spots I am mentioning still have pressure. But compared to the rest of the property where every other tom dick and harry go, this will have received less pressure and will still hold deer (mostly). If not then look at the edges, places near parking lots people walk by, 30yds off the back of housing developments. Deer feel safe here because they aren't hunted and you can catch them going to and from. For late season SEPA public land the closer you can get to houses (recommend bow only) the better your chances are going to be, specially if its close and has the other criteria I mentioned.


Everything I posted about those five tree stands in 1/3 of an acre - it's exactly what you described, close to housing, and hell, the one stand is up a tree that has the safety zone sign attached to it. The owner's address is on the road adjacent to the public land. Practically treating the safety zone as his own personal property. I understand, you can hunt the safety zone with permission, but if you are hunting it and don't allow others to hunt it, that's not right and shouldn't be legal.



BowhunterT100 said:


> I have hunted those gamelands also. Seen good amount of deer sign.


Lots of people see sign. Are you routinely seeing deer? If not, you're validating the case many are talking about with either the numbers of deer, the pressure pushing them off the property, etc.



dougell said:


> Nope,it just means there's a lot more deer.If you're not one of the lucky one's to have access to them,then the hunting is probably pretty tough.


Right. The issue is access and sheer space available for habitat and hunters to access. I have two places I want to check out, hoping they're not well known as public hunting spots, but I'm not optimistic. I have some friends who hunt a section of the ANF during rifle season and they kayak or canoe in. That's something I'm guessing most aren't willing to do. It also comes with a drive that could almost get me to Ohio, round trip to West Virginia, two and half round trip drives to Maryland, etc.

While the deer are well fed and likely exist in higher numbers than a lot of other areas in the state, the SE corner has its own unique challenges that one could argue are tougher than wide open timber with lower deer numbers. Without access to places where you can even see deer, it's difficult to put a tag on one. If the challenge most of the northern tier faces is education and willingness to get in the woods and track the deer down, the limitation is on the hunter's willingness, not opportunity or chances to see deer, if that makes sense.


----------



## nick060200

I don't know how many guys know this but my 2 year old just figured it out. If you have a blu ray and a smart phone you might be able to do this. 
You can watch YouTube videos on your tv streamed from your phone. It's cool for hunting clips. There is this button you press when your on the YouTube app. My phone just connects to the tv. I never set anything up so pretty cool. My 2 year old just taught me about it.


----------



## jtkratzer

nick060200 said:


> I don't know how many guys know this but my 2 year old just figured it out. If you have a blu ray and a smart phone you might be able to do this.
> You can watch YouTube videos on your tv streamed from your phone. It's cool for hunting clips. There is this button you press when your on the YouTube app. My phone just connects to the tv. I never set anything up so pretty cool. My 2 year old just taught me about it.


It typically requires either the Blu-ray player or TV to be connected to the router, otherwise, there isn't a way to connect other than bluetooth, and I'm not familiar with that being common on blu-ray players. If you have a Roku, Amazon Fire TV box or stick, Apple TV, or other connected device, it also allows you to stream.

If you have a sound system with your TV and one of the above devices or a smart TV, check out Plex. It allows you to set up a media server on your computer and stream just about anything on your computer to any other device on your network. I can control the tunes on the home theater system with my phone, streaming them from the desktop computer.


----------



## billp1044

I don't have any kids myself; but I have 2 nephew'; one is 17 and the other is 12 now; but I still think it's amazing what they can figure out at that young of an age

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## vonfoust

billp1044 said:


> I don't have any kids myself; but I have 2 nephew'; one is 17 and the other is 12 now; but I still think it's amazing what they can figure out at that young of an age
> 
> Sent from my XT1528


I have a 15 yo and a 13 yo at home that I hand everything that has a battery to (once I screw it up).


----------



## schlep1967

jtkratzer said:


> Everything I posted about those five tree stands in 1/3 of an acre - it's exactly what you described, close to housing, and hell, the one stand is up a tree that has the safety zone sign attached to it. The owner's address is on the road adjacent to the public land. Practically treating the safety zone as his own personal property. I understand, you can hunt the safety zone with permission, but if you are hunting it and don't allow others to hunt it, that's not right and shouldn't be legal.


You do realize that the archery safety zone is only 50 yards. If that is truly public ground you have another 100 yards there to hunt with the bow.


----------



## Mathias

Pretty sure I'll kill a deer Friday. My truck is in the shop and they gave me a '17 Explorer to use for a couple days....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Bumping my trip up to Potter to tomorrow morning, hunting Thursday and Friday. I'll hit the road at 4am tomorrow which should put me on the lease by 8:30. Not looking forward to high winds and low pressure but there will be snow on the ground to help with my scouting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Bumping my trip up to Potter to tomorrow morning, hunting Thursday and Friday. I'll hit the road at 4am tomorrow which should put me on the lease by 8:30. Not looking forward to high winds and low pressure but there will be snow on the ground to help with my scouting.


Good luck Nick!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

gonna be cold Nick!


----------



## jtkratzer

schlep1967 said:


> You do realize that the archery safety zone is only 50 yards. If that is truly public ground you have another 100 yards there to hunt with the bow.


I realize that, but the county park has it posted at 150 yards because I'm guessing most hunters aren't aware of a safety zone at all, but shotgun and muzzleloader are allowed in the park during the appropriate seasons. The township I live in considers a bow a firearm and I'm not allowed to discharge it within the township except in the pursuit of game. No one has complained or reported me for shooting in my yard, but still, some silly laws on the books and the lowest common denominator usually applies for any employment of a weapon of any sort.

Additionally, the people who live along the edge of the park are likely to do nothing hassle people who hunt closer to the edge of the park than the safety zone line. What I haven't checked if the safety zone is from the edge of the property or to the actual residence/structure. I'm guessing the property line to account for anyone using their private property adjacent to the park.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> gonna be cold Nick!


Yeah it is. I'm tempted to hunt tomorrow afternoon to try and tag one so I don't have to when the morning temp will be teens. Pressure on Monday is crazy high. Don't remember the last time I saw in on the forecast at 30.75.


----------



## Mathias

Snow for tomorrow's hunt!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Snow for tomorrow's hunt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


How much is in your forecast? Looking at an inch, maybe around here. Heading to a new spot on the property and might get out there this afternoon rather than going in blind tomorrow morning in the dark.


----------



## Mathias

Same. Plenty for me, I actually hate the stuff, but it sure aids in visibility.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Same. Plenty for me, I actually hate the stuff, but it sure aids in visibility.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'd rather have snow than rain. The 8 year old inside that I never let die still loves a white winter, playing in it with the kids, and I absolutely hate the soggy, muddy yard because I have dogs and have permanently stationed a few old towels by the door to clean the paws after every trip outside. The last week has been miserable.


----------



## Mathias

Having a new puppy, I'm with ya on the paw cleaning!
We've had such a rain deficit this year I'll take all they're giving. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Having a new puppy, I'm with ya on the paw cleaning!
> We've had such a rain deficit this year I'll take all they're giving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sure, I'll just take it in a frozen format. It's going to be cold(er) for the next few days. Got some midweight merino wool for Christmas and got a deal on a down jacket. Going to find out how well wool and windproof clothing work against these temps. Never owned wool or completely windproof hunting clothing before.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck, stay warm n dry!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Maybe tomorrow is an iwom day....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cc122368

My year here was great don't have pictures of all the geese I shot and only one of the ducks I shot but got my spring gobbler a fall hen and my buck along with all the other birds I don't have pictures of and my buck. Sorry these are pics of pictures so not the greatest.
View attachment 5308425
View attachment 5308433
View attachment 5308441
View attachment 5308449
View attachment 5308457


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Maybe tomorrow is an iwom day....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I don't own one and not sure it would work hunting from a saddle. Tomorrow's high is only a degree lower than today. Saturday's is 27. I'm thinking I'll be fine. A few new pieces to keep the head, neck and hands warmer in addition to the wool and windproof outer layers. 

Dropped some venison off for the property owner yesterday morning and saw a dozen on their feet at 10:15, milling around in the pines I'm planning to hunt.


----------



## yetihunter1

Can't make up my mind what to do Saturday....have a party to go to at 2pm so no hunting in the afternoon, so should I go out in the AM, which will be 15 degrees and I have never had success on late season mornings or should I take my wife to her 1st 3d shoot (indoor) with her new bow we got her the other week.....decisions decisions....


----------



## jtkratzer

yetihunter1 said:


> Can't make up my mind what to do Saturday....have a party to go to at 2pm so no hunting in the afternoon, so should I go out in the AM, which will be 15 degrees and I have never had success on late season mornings or should I take my wife to her 1st 3d shoot (indoor) with her new bow we got her the other week.....decisions decisions....


What does she want to do? Checked the calendar and my four year old and I have dental cleanings tomorrow mid-morning. I'm going to get out this afternoon and hopefully put a tag on one. If not, leaving the stand out there to hunt until about 9 Friday morning and I'll go from there about the afternoon and Saturday. I need to pick up another set of climbing sticks to leave the top few in the tree and still be able to get one on another property.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Who's all out tonight? I seen 3 so far now I just need one to come into range.


----------



## River420Bottom

Shouldve been, saw deer out everywhere on my way home


----------



## vonfoust

jtkratzer said:


> *What does she want to do?* Checked the calendar and my four year old and I have dental cleanings tomorrow mid-morning. I'm going to get out this afternoon and hopefully put a tag on one. If not, leaving the stand out there to hunt until about 9 Friday morning and I'll go from there about the afternoon and Saturday. I need to pick up another set of climbing sticks to leave the top few in the tree and still be able to get one on another property.


When has that mattered???

:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

Hunting in the snow and while it is snowing always sounds fun until you have to come back and dry everything out. 

I got up here a little after 8 AM this morning, dressed and out of the car and moving by 8:30 AM. I didn't see one tail all day. 10° when I got up here, high of 23°, and wind blowing hard all day. I gotta to say these boots blankets are performing as advertised and have kept my feet from getting numb and chilled when I sit with them. 

Plenty of tracks and scuffled leaves in the snow to show me where the deer have been feeding but most of it was old signage. I only cut three sets of fresh tracks today but I have a plan for tomorrow with the climber so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Drying out is always a chore...


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck nicko!

Congrats cc on your season!


----------



## jacobh

Man Nick good luck. I was headed to Md tomorrow but looks like 8" from tonight into Saturday so I may bail. Best of luck tomorrow hopefully the wind settles down for u


----------



## wyrnutz

Good luck Nick!


----------



## wyrnutz

100 yards from my house, side of the road, middle of the neighborhood. 

Brian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

BowhunterT100 said:


> Who's all out tonight? I seen 3 so far now I just need one to come into range.


I was out. Saw a dozen deer yesterday at 10:15 on a property I hunt. I saw probably same group today further down the stream at 11 this morning, got in a new tree more to set up for tomorrow morning rather than picking a tree in the dark. Saw a dozen. Two in range, let a doe pass I should have shot, and then drew on another, but she heard something when I came to full draw. It was last light and she was single digit yards away. Snorted twice but never moved farther than 25 yards away. Milled around and moseyed off as it got dark. Never saw me or figured anything out. 

Heading back out tomorrow morning with the snow on the ground in a spot I have heard from the neighbor and the owner that's a morning hot spot.

Figures when I set up for the next day's morning hunt, those dozen does came out and walked right under the multi-trunked maple I've hunted during regular archery season. Hoping to tag one tomorrow to avoid temps in the teens on Saturday morning.


----------



## Mathias

Got up at 0300 and removed the snow from driveway etc. Thought about heading out this morning but decided to sleep a couple more hours….
Anyone out?


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> Hunting in the snow and while it is snowing always sounds fun until you have to come back and dry everything out.
> 
> I got up here a little after 8 AM this morning, dressed and out of the car and moving by 8:30 AM. I didn't see one tail all day. 10° when I got up here, high of 23°, and wind blowing hard all day. I gotta to say these boots blankets are performing as advertised and have kept my feet from getting numb and chilled when I sit with them.
> 
> Plenty of tracks and scuffled leaves in the snow to show me where the deer have been feeding but most of it was old signage. I only cut three sets of fresh tracks today but I have a plan for tomorrow with the climber so I'll see how it goes.


Damn Nick you drove all the way out to Pittsburgh for a doe? That is some dedication brother. I hope it pays off, good luck!


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> When has that mattered???
> 
> :darkbeer:


haha, depends on if I want something! Looks like I will be at the range tonight then at 3D shoot tomorrow for her. Was hoping to get out this weekend but getting her to her first shoot is more important. That leaves just three more sits for me for the year.....:mg::crybaby2:


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> haha, depends on if I want something! Looks like I will be at the range tonight then at 3D shoot tomorrow for her. Was hoping to get out this weekend but getting her to her first shoot is more important. That leaves just three more sits for me for the year.....:mg::crybaby2:


Must be new to this or a newlywed. Give it a few years. My wife doesn't speak to me from September until February :wink:


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Got up at 0300 and removed the snow from driveway etc. Thought about heading out this morning but decided to sleep a couple more hours….
> Anyone out?


I got up at 5:00, got dressed and was up the tree. Saw a lot of track in the snow. I was expecting them to come up the edge of the pine thicket to the corner I was in where they cut across an opening over to more thick stuff and on to their bedding. Shot would have been 8-12 yards. They got lazy and cut diagonally, basically right to the base of the tree, but it's too thick to shoot until they're behind me, which is fine in the saddle, but they cut my trail, about 6' from the tree, sniffed around, one sniffed the climbing sticks, casually headed down the hill in the pines. Four stuck around and bedded down about 60 yards from me, the rest of the herd headed off somewhere. Those four got up, went back in the pines and bedded about 20 yards from me, but too think to shoot.

Had to get down at 9 for dentist appointments for my son and I. I want to go back out, but really should get some work done at the house. If I hunt tomorrow morning, I have until about 11:30. Can get back out around 2 for the evening. Looks frigid tomorrow morning and going to get cold in a hurry tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mathias

It sounds like a great hunting!

I'm painting a ceiling, then heading out this afternoon 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

vonfoust said:


> Must be new to this or a newlywed. Give it a few years. My wife doesn't speak to me from September until February :wink:


little of both, most of the time its, "go get me more venison!!!" so I can't complain too much.


----------



## nicko

Matt Musto said:


> Damn Nick you drove all the way out to Pittsburgh for a doe? That is some dedication brother. I hope it pays off, good luck!


 Ha ha. Not quite Pittsburgh Matt but Potter. But yes, I still drove all the way to potter to try to bag A doe. I'm a glutton for punishment.

I'm using the voice dictation feature on my phone and where I said I drove all the way to Potter to bag a doe, it auto corrected it to say "I drove all the way to potter to bag Adele". Funny chit.

All this aside, another Ofer Potter year. The deer are definitely there I just could not catch up with them again. Feeding sign I had to work with was not the freshest but I went with with what looked to be my best option this morning. When I got to the lease at 6 AM, the thermometer in the car said 0°. Ugh. At least today there was no wind. It wasn't as cold yesterday but it was harder to deal with because it was Highwinds and low temps. 

There were a couple inches of fresh snow overnight and on my walk in under the darkness, I cut some very fresh tracks and halfway thought maybe I should set up on these but of course I did not. I went to the spot I had scouted out a few hundred yards away the day before and got my climber up in the tree. I heard the faint sound of crunching hooves in the distance over the course of two hours but could not see anything. I spent 2 1/2 hours in the stand and got down to get my feet unthawed and as I walked past the fresh tracks I cut coming in, the leaves and snow were completely overturned with fresh feeding sign and tracks. Once again, A day late and a dollar short. When I scouted more of the east facing side of the mountain this morning, there was fresh feeding sign everywhere. And I lost track of how many fresh coyote tracks I saw today, they were everywhere. Fresh snowfall really seems to get them on the move on this piece of property but maybe they're always heavily active overnight. This is my first real exposure to coyotes so it's all a learning experience for me. 

Another year up in Potter in the books and one more year of knowledge under my belt on this property. The patterns change as the food sources change and the pressure changes and it's a fun chess match to try and figure out. I know some people would probably get frustrated and give up on the property going two years without dropping a deer but that is all part of the fun and the experience for me.


----------



## jacobh

U see anything today Nick?


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> U see anything today Nick?


 Zippo Scott. Throw that in with 0° temperature, I probably seem like an absolute whack job for wanting to keep going back up there. But I love it.

Part of the handicap I had to work with was the condition of the snow. The area up there had some warmer temperatures earlier in the week but then the cold snap hit these past few days and re-froze everything. Every step I took made a loud crunching sound that the deer could probably hear from 100 yards away. Normally I would at least kick something up or see tails running away. But as noisy as the snow was to walk in, i had no chance for any type of element of surprise. Not that I thought I had a chance of doing any type of stalking but at least with soft powdery snow, you can surprise them if they can't hear you coming and you might even blunder your way into a shot opportunity. That wasn't happening this trip.


----------



## nicko

Aside from hunting up in Potter, one of the things I love about the trip up there is the sights along the way. If you've never been in one of these areas, there are little hunting camps sprinkled along the way on the side of the roads. Many of them sit right at the foot of Tioga state forest. Whenever I see these camps, I rarely ever see cars parked outside of them anymore. A lot of them appear to be vestiges of a bygone era and just sitting idle and empty. I love looking at them and wondering what those camps were like years ago during the proverbial good old days of hunting in Pennsylvania. Sure, the deer probably were not as big but it was the time where deer were running all over the place, guys spent the entire two weeks there, and hunting in the northern tier made up a vital part of the economy of the region. The camps may sit empty now but they are filled with memories and the ghosts of hunters long gone. If those camps could talk, I bet they could tell some amazing stories about the people who stayed in them and the hunts they had and the times they shared. 

If I actually got into a camp, this is the type of place I would want to stay in. Nothing fancy or cushy, just bare bones big woods hunting camp. I took some pictures of them on the way home and a few other sites along the way. If you've never experienced a hunt in the northern tier or the fabled big Woods of Pennsylvania, I would recommend it just for the experience as so much Pennsylvania hunting heritage is steeped in this area. Yes, you can probably see more deer and bigger deer on the right properties and in suburban areas but there is an aura about this region that you can't duplicate.


----------



## nicko

A few more. I love the names the hunters gave to some of these camps.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> Aside from hunting up in Potter, one of the things I love about the trip up there is the sights along the way. If you've never been in one of these areas, there are little hunting camps sprinkled along the way on the side of the roads. Many of them sit right at the foot of Tioga state forest. Whenever I see these camps, I rarely ever see cars parked outside of them anymore. A lot of them appear to be vestiges of a bygone era and just sitting idle and empty. I love looking at them and wondering what those camps were like years ago during the proverbial good old days of hunting in Pennsylvania. Sure, the deer probably were not as big but it was the time where deer were running all over the place, guys spent the entire two weeks there, and hunting in the northern tier made up a vital part of the economy of the region. The camps may sit empty now but they are filled with memories and the ghosts of hunters long gone. If those camps could talk, I bet they could tell some amazing stories about the people who stayed in them and the hunts they had and the times they shared.
> 
> If I actually got into a camp, this is the type of place I would want to stay in. Nothing fancy or cushy, just bare bones big woods hunting camp. I took some pictures of them on the way home and a few other sites along the way. If you've never experienced a hunt in the northern tier or the fabled big Woods of Pennsylvania, I would recommend it just for the experience as so much Pennsylvania hunting heritage is steeped in this area. Yes, you can probably see more deer and bigger deer on the right properties and in suburban areas but there is an aura about this region that you can't duplicate.


I miss the social aspect of camp, the typical big breakfast, hunt all day, good food, drink, cards, whatever in the evening and do it again the next day. Both of my grandfathers have passed and the days of family hunting trips with uncles and cousins are gone. Lost an uncle to cancer in 2009, other uncle is a nut. Hadn't seen him in years, then at his brother's funeral in 2009, and haven't seen him since. His son/my cousin who I used to small game and deer hunt and fish with is now in WV. Working on recreating a gang again with all of the brothers in law and new friends.

Went back out today to pull the sticks and move to an adjacent property with better access to the travel routes that should avoid getting my trail cut. Got the sticks down and realized I left all the other stuff up top - bow hanger, strap on steps for the platform, tree strap, hook for my bag and quiver...back up and down again. Was pretty warm getting back to the vehicle and an older gentlemen noticed the camo and wanted to chat about, well, everything and in my distraction, threw my jacket (with keys) in the back and hit the button to have the tailgate/hatch close and locked myself out. Had to walk home to get a key and walk back. Sucked. Fortunately I wasn't far from home. Got the tree set up for tomorrow morning, but I'm questioning my judgement with the temps. I only have until about 11:00 or so. My wife is taking my daughter to a birthday party and my inlaws are going to watch my son until noon. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jacobh

Nice pics Nick sorry to hear no luck. We were gonna head to Md to hunt but now they're calling for 6-10" with 20 mph winds so we sissy'd out!!! That's most likely the end of my season but may sit out in Pa to watch next years deer lol


----------



## nicko

I don't blame you Scott. I've never seen good deer movement the day of or the day immediately after any significant snowfall. Plus it can be exhausting to walk in.


----------



## jtkratzer

Got down around 9 to come home. Wife wasn't feeling well all day yesterday and my daughter puked at 2:30 this morning. My wife insisted I go hunt and that she'd be fine. 17-19* depending on the source and windchills of 10* with steady snow falling. Just needed bigger warmers in the Arctic Shields, like the adhesive body size. What I had was ok, but I should probably get boots with more than 400g of insulation to hunt in the teens and 20s. Got skunked. Expected to see deer coming back to bed, but nothing, so I headed home to take care of the family.


----------



## nicko

Only one update today. Looks like most guys are hanging it up for the season. I'll still get out as time allows.


----------



## jacobh

Well my dad shot a big doe tonight at his property had to help track it and drag it out for the old man LOl


----------



## j.d.m.

I hope to get out next weekend up north. Currently having neck issues that are keeping me from doing just about everything. Keeping the pain to a minimum just to get through a work day is about all I got right now. Will see how it goes.


----------



## River420Bottom

Finished my season tonight....Friday evening I had to have seen 15+ deer but just couldn't get a good shot at a big doe, passed a shot a 38 because she was too jumpy, with the West wind most of the trees I have to climb are iffy. Figured the movement would be the same tonight with the temps as low as they are but didn't see anything till dark, lone mature doe finally offered me a shot quartering away at 47 while she fed, broadhead stuck in the offside shoulder and she went all of 30 yards, I actually had to walk by her on the way out and thought I saw her laying there and said "there's no way that's her, it's too close." Snuck out and went home for 2 hours because I just wasn't 110%, came back and sure enough that was her laying there.. big old girl


----------



## jacobh

Congrats on the big doe


----------



## billp1044

Congrats on the doe; she is big

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## BowhunterT100

Congrats on the doe.


----------



## nicko

That's a whopper of a doe. Congrats!


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Well my dad shot a big doe tonight at his property had to help track it and drag it out for the old man LOl



Congrats to your dad Scott.


----------



## Mathias

With the ATA show looming, we'll soon see what new gadgets we simply can't live without.

Currently bowless, the last reveal Elite, will help finalize my decision…

After sitting the other afternoon, I decided it's time to retire my old Predator jacket. I'm in need of a cold weather jacket, I prefer fleece and thinking about Sitka. Maybe with the new camo color, last years will go on sale.


----------



## River420Bottom

Thanks everyone, she's a cow alright just like I was hoping for... Time to turn focus to 3D this year, going to try to attend more shoots this year than I ever have including the Total Archery Challenge at 7 Springs Ski Resort. Should be a fun off season, well as fun as it can be... 




















As always... Still spending plenty of time chasing these silver bullets.


----------



## cc122368

Where are you fishing Erie?


----------



## River420Bottom

No, Erie has went to ****.. rarely ever fish there anymore


----------



## jtkratzer

The plan yesterday evening was to stay home and take care of the family with the stomach bug going around. It hit me mid afternoon and I was out faster than Rhonda Rousey. Even with some poor decisions on alcohol consumption, I don't think I've ever had such a violent puking session. Felt like my stomach was trying to turn itself inside out. 10 hours of sleep and all seems well.

Strange weather - high of 23 today, the in the 50s Wed-Fri. Deer weren't moving yesterday after talking to a few guys who didn't see anything. Wonder how the heat wave later this week will impact them.


----------



## nicko

Cold.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Cool pic! Wood stove feels good today!


----------



## LXhuntinPA

River420Bottom said:


> No, Erie has went to ****.. rarely ever fish there anymore


I live here and agree. However if you can get away from the main streams you can fish the small feeders and never see another person.


----------



## River420Bottom

LXhuntinPA said:


> I live here and agree. However if you can get away from the main streams you can fish the small feeders and never see another person.


Definitely agree with ya there, I didn't know you were from erie, that's cool. Always wondered what the quality of hunting is up there some of the tracts of woods seem amazing and have seen one big deer fishing before


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Cold.


Mans best friend.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> A few more. I love the names the hunters gave to some of these camps.


I love these too Nick, nice pictures


----------



## cc122368

I grew up in Erie have not been up there in like 18 years but my little sister lives up there would like to get up there and do some fishing sometime.


----------



## yetihunter1

Made it out Saturday in the cold. Was a good sit, saw about 15 does but they never got within 150 yds before something spooked them over the ridge. Will adjust my spot for next weekend to try and get in the bottoms where I saw them. Hoping for one more before the season is over.


----------



## vonfoust

yetihunter1 said:


> Made it out Saturday in the cold. Was a good sit, saw about 15 does but they never got within 150 yds before *something spooked them over the ridge*. Will adjust my spot for next weekend to try and get in the bottoms where I saw them. Hoping for one more before the season is over.


Probably a dog.


----------



## jacobh

Yeti I had the same thing had 3 run over and I mean hauling. I think guys are still pushing


----------



## fap1800

jtkratzer said:


> The plan yesterday evening was to stay home and take care of the family with the stomach bug going around. It hit me mid afternoon and I was out faster than Rhonda Rousey. Even with some poor decisions on alcohol consumption, I don't think I've ever had such a violent puking session. Felt like my stomach was trying to turn itself inside out. 10 hours of sleep and all seems well.
> 
> Strange weather - high of 23 today, the in the 50s Wed-Fri. Deer weren't moving yesterday after talking to a few guys who didn't see anything. Wonder how the heat wave later this week will impact them.


Same here. Hit me early Saturday morning. My wife was away with her girlfriends so I let the boys stay up late and sleep downstairs in the sleeping bags. I crashed on the couch. Woke up out of deep sleep and barely made it. There is absolutely nothing worse than puking. I'm not religious, but when there's nothing left and you're still going, you pray to God. Lol! I was feeling better that night. At least it was fast moving.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Yeti I had the same thing had 3 run over and I mean hauling. I think guys are still pushing


I was thinking it was probably a dog or someone walking the trails. The place I hunt is township property that allows hunting but only from a tree stand and only with a bow. So I am not thinking it was anyone putting on drives but maybe some people out walking the trails on the property. Normally that works in my favor but they ran down into the bottom and then instead of walking the bottom and up the ridge to where I was like I have seen them do many times they went up the ridge 200yds away and ran the bench part way up till about 100yds from me then went up and over the ridge. The fact they milled around in the bottom so long makes me think there is a food source there, so I am going to try in get in tight. Hope the warm up doesn't screw my plan up this weekend.


----------



## dougell

No offense yeti.I hope you kill another deer but not at the expense of us having to deal with more of this God awful weather.It's been in the single digits around here for the past several days.I'll gladly take a few 50 degree days.


----------



## KylePA

The Stomach bug hit me hard as well on Thursday night and I felt down right awful until Saturday morning. Hunted Saturday night and it was cold, the Sitka fanatic kept me nice and toasty, but poor choice of just wearing my Muck boots. Once the sun went down my feet were frozen. Ended up seeing 25 plus deer with 3 good legal bucks in the distance on property I am not able to hunt. I had a few does within 50 yards that got my wind and got spooky and had 3 yearlings come within range right at last light. Even though they were tasty looking, I was more concerned with getting down and warming up.

I pulled my camera and lots of pictures from 8pm to 4am. A few pictures within the last 10 minutes of shooting light. It looks like at this point my season is probably over. With my work and kids schedule I probably won't be able to get back out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think we should have named Fawn, The Wicked Pissa - not sure how a dog who gets 1.5 cups of water a day can produce what appears to be 2 gallons of puppy-pee. This 5-degree weather isn't helping too much either....

Good luck to those still out....my Pop got out last week and only had a 3-point stroll by. It is the same 3-point that is hanging with a respectable 10, however, as they tend to do, decided not to pal around that day. 

Have a doe tag left and may take the crossbow for a walk and see what that experience is like as I'm pretty sure Ty is done for the year. These temps have a way of helping the fence-sitters make up their mind. It takes a LOT of motivation to brave these recent temps. Looking at a mid-week warm-up, so I imagine a few will be out for some bottom of the 9th heroics.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Wondering if anybody got out today and what type of movement they saw. The barometric pressure is riding pretty high today and should still be high tomorrow and I was just wondering if anybody noticed any type of uptick in movement with the higher pressure system. According to my weather station at home, barometric pressure right now is sitting at 30.47.


----------



## jacobh

Makes sense brother best of luck this weekend


QUOTE=yetihunter1;1099105425]I was thinking it was probably a dog or someone walking the trails. The place I hunt is township property that allows hunting but only from a tree stand and only with a bow. So I am not thinking it was anyone putting on drives but maybe some people out walking the trails on the property. Normally that works in my favor but they ran down into the bottom and then instead of walking the bottom and up the ridge to where I was like I have seen them do many times they went up the ridge 200yds away and ran the bench part way up till about 100yds from me then went up and over the ridge. The fact they milled around in the bottom so long makes me think there is a food source there, so I am going to try in get in tight. Hope the warm up doesn't screw my plan up this weekend.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jtkratzer

We thought we were in the clear from the bug last night. Daughter didn't make it to the bathroom and puked on the carpet in the hallway at 1 am. That's fun. No one felt very well except my four year old today. Wife and kids spent most of the day on the couches. I got some work done. Expecting everyone to be at work and school tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias

Big Elite reveal today......

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Big Elite reveal today......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


They are streaming their reveal live at 9:30am this morning on their Facebook feed.


----------



## yetihunter1

jacobh said:


> Makes sense brother best of luck this weekend
> 
> 
> QUOTE=yetihunter1;1099105425]I was thinking it was probably a dog or someone walking the trails. The place I hunt is township property that allows hunting but only from a tree stand and only with a bow. So I am not thinking it was anyone putting on drives but maybe some people out walking the trails on the property. Normally that works in my favor but they ran down into the bottom and then instead of walking the bottom and up the ridge to where I was like I have seen them do many times they went up the ridge 200yds away and ran the bench part way up till about 100yds from me then went up and over the ridge. The fact they milled around in the bottom so long makes me think there is a food source there, so I am going to try in get in tight. Hope the warm up doesn't screw my plan up this weekend.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, wishing I could be out now. 3 more sits to get my first buck with a bow his year or back to shooting foam ones haha.


----------



## yetihunter1

dougell said:


> No offense yeti.I hope you kill another deer but not at the expense of us having to deal with more of this God awful weather.It's been in the single digits around here for the past several days.I'll gladly take a few 50 degree days.


Haha, no worries. A warm up would be appreciated here too. I looked like Ralphie from "A Christmas Story" in my stand on Saturday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Big Elite reveal today......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Did you get a look at the Centergy or the 17' Rize? Interested in your thoughts.

I really liked the both the air and the bybrid - couldn't believe the hybrid was a 6" brace height - that thing was smoking a 380 grain arrow at just 63lbs at 300-303 fps...but better than that smooth draw and very quiet.

The Rize was nice too, but didn't notice much of a difference from the 2016.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Elite reveal being streamed live now.


----------



## Live4hunting

Anyone hear of the proposal for 17/18 making it illegal to call game 30 days before opening day? Im thinking this may be a good thing as to many people get cabin fever and head out to the turkey woods calling birds and educating them to calls.


----------



## PABBD

Live4hunting said:


> Anyone hear of the proposal for 17/18 making it illegal to call game 30 days before opening day? Im thinking this may be a good thing as to many people get cabin fever and head out to the turkey woods calling birds and educating them to calls.


I hope you are kidding. We already have too many rules


----------



## yetihunter1

PABBD said:


> I hope you are kidding. We already have too many rules


naw, I think he speaks the truth....I saw something about this as well. Basically they view it as not fair chase to scout for animals using calls...


----------



## nicko

yetihunter1 said:


> naw, I think he speaks the truth....I saw something about this as well. Basically they view it as not fair chase to scout for animals using calls...


If that is their rationale, they should just prohibit calling in season too.


----------



## Live4hunting

IDK personally I don't believe in calling while scouting. Have gotten in to many arguments with people talking about all the birds they called in while scouting. My statement why, if you know they are there why call all you do is educate them. Them I don't call where I am hunting, no you call where I or someone else is. It is hard to find virgin ground. I find birds are so call shy anymore today. Gobble on roost, when they hit the ground they shut up and come in quiet, takes most of the fun out of spring gobbler hearing that bird rock the morning quiet.


----------



## dougell

I haven't heard the rationale behind it but I'd be surprised if it passed.Turkeys have no ability to reason what so ever.I don't call them in pre-season but it doesn't impact whether or not they respond to calls.It's a stupid regulation,if passed.


----------



## Mathias

PABBD said:


> I hope you are kidding. We already have too many rules



and no one to enforce them…..


----------



## dougell

Live4hunting said:


> IDK personally I don't believe in calling while scouting. Have gotten in to many arguments with people talking about all the birds they called in while scouting. My statement why, if you know they are there why call all you do is educate them. Them I don't call where I am hunting, no you call where I or someone else is. It is hard to find virgin ground. I find birds are so call shy anymore today. Gobble on roost, when they hit the ground they shut up and come in quiet, takes most of the fun out of spring gobbler hearing that bird rock the morning quiet.


Turkeys have no ability to reason.I don't believe for one second that they can be educated.What you see with birds gobbling on the roost and clamming up once they hit the ground is nothing more than the natural progression of the breeding season and nature working as intended.Last year I called in a small group of jakes and two long beards to my son.At the shot,all of the birds jumped on the one flapping on the ground and took turns flogging him.My son handed the shotgun to me and I killed one and they still didn't run.I've had that happen many times over the years where they never even ran until I was almost on top of them.My son rolled one two years ago during the youth hunt.The next Saturday we called in and he killed that same bird in the exact same spot.He came in on a string.After the first day,pretty much every bird you call to has heard every make of call out there.Last year I called in 26 birds to the gun.The vast majority were called in after 10 am and during the last week.Historically,the last week is always by far the best week of the season and those birds have heard it all by then.Turkeys can drive a person crazy but people give them far too much credit for being smart.The truth is,they're completely dumb and they have no ability to reason that a hunter is making the calls.If that were true,you'd never kill one after the first day.


----------



## 13third

Hello fellas. Bedford county here. I have read every page of this and never posted up. Not sure why. Lol. My name is Donnie and I figured I'd finally post pics of my season. I'm a bridge builder so unfortunately that cuts into my archery season BIG TIME, as we are trying to wrap up the constitution season. I finally got to the woods on 11/9/16 and decided to go to my grandparents farm to an old favorite spot of mine. I hadn't been there hunting in probably 8 years but made my way to my old tree and was set up about 45 minutes before daylight. Right at daylight 5 does and yearlings made their way past me as the rain steadily fell. Around 9 two bucks fed down the hollow towards me, a big 4 pt and a small 12" 8 pt. They decided to bed down in the hollow and remained there for about an hour until a hot doe came through and they were off to the races. She led them past me twice and finally she took them away from me across the hollow and out of sight. I decided it was time for my sammich and dug it outta my pack. As I took my second or third bite all heck broke loose south of me and I stuff the sammich in my pocket and grab my bow. Just then a nice 10 pt comes blowing past me at 10 yards and runs frantically around the top of the ridge I'm on for probably a minute. He's never doing less than mach5 speeds and is never more than 50 yards and on a few occasions he's 8 yards from me. I came to full draw on him on three different occasions and was bleating as loud as humanly possible but to no advail. He finally gave up on my code blue scent wicks when he crossed the hit does trail and made his way off the way she last went. Around 12:10 I catch movement in the hollow about 70 yards from me and instantly see a buck following the trail the foe came down. I grab my bleat can outta my pocket and gave 3 bleats and he was on a line towards me. Shot him broadside and watched him fall about 40 yards away.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Welcome Donnie, nice buck!


----------



## 13third

I also make my way to Dorchester county Maryland to pursue sika deer. This is my second season of doing so and man what an experience. This type of hunting is awesome. Hunting in the marsh and wearing hip boots to climb a tree is definitely a different experience. Had a great season with the muzzle loader with 3 hinds and a nice 6 pt stag. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Joe, like others, I'm not sure what to make of the new Elite's but I'll reserve comment until I have one in hand. They certainly are a departure from the "norm". I've seen no mention of the grip thus far, is the v-grip still available?

I'm interested in learning what if any changes were made to the Rize. It was a standout bow for me last year in all regards except the sound at the shot. The Centergy is nice, especially after I had an opportunity to shoot one in correct draw weight. I also want to shoot the other versions when available.

Current contenders for me are the Primes, the new Elites, and the BT Reign series, although the draw felt pretty stout on those.


----------



## Mathias

Donnie, I heard they are delicious, is that true?


----------



## Live4hunting

dougell said:


> I haven't heard the rationale behind it but I'd be surprised if it passed.Turkeys have no ability to reason what so ever.
> 
> That might be the case, maybe I give them to much credit or or ability to preserver. I have been turkey hunting almost as long as I have been deer hunting. But I have noticed year after year after year as more and more people make a presence less and less vocal response during the day. Yes it very well be their are more and more birds so they do not have to attract or compete as much. Regardless its not the same when you don't hear that bird rattle his head off as he comes in. I do believe that the increase in predidation has caused the birds to become more quiet as well. Survival of the fittest, birds learn that noisy birds get targeted by yotes while the quiet ones slip by. Kinda like kids playing hide and seek, if your giggling from behind the couch your an easy target.


----------



## dougell

I do believe that the increase in predidation has caused the birds to become more quiet as well. Survival of the fittest, birds learn that noisy birds get targeted by yotes while the quiet ones slip by. Kinda like kids playing hide and seek, if your giggling from behind the couch your an easy target. 

Perhaps there is some type of evolution.I have a friend of mine who literally calls in and studies turkeys 12 months of the year,making educational videos and audio recordings on turkey behavior and sounds.He actually sneaks out at 2:00am to set up audio equipment under the roosts to record their sounds as they wake up and he does it day after day.He's been doing this for over 30 years and he firmly believes that predators have evolved and changed their behavior over time.That's not the same as thinking and it doesn't happen in one season.He'll also be the first one to tell you that pre-season calling doesn't impact their willingness to respond to calls during the season.


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Elite reveal being streamed live now.


Can't say I'm impressed. For starters, it doesn't appear to be anything earth shattering. Split limbs, roller guard, etc. Secondly, get a camera guy at the reveal that's not using an iPhone from the back row. Did you see picture flip sideways? Seemed a little JV to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, like others, I'm not sure what to make of the new Elite's but I'll reserve comment until I have one in hand. They certainly are a departure from the "norm". I've seen no mention of the grip thus far, is the v-grip still available?
> 
> I'm interested in learning what if any changes were made to the Rize. It was a standout bow for me last year in all regards except the sound at the shot. The Centergy is nice, especially after I had an opportunity to shoot one in correct draw weight. I also want to shoot the other versions when available.
> 
> Current contenders for me are the Primes, the new Elites, and the BT Reign series, although the draw felt pretty stout on those.


Found the sound problem with with Rize was the Carbon limb stop rod. Replaced with a steel and/or aluminum rod and no noise...it was posted a few time. I actually replaced mine with a custom carbon rod. My .02....the factory rod was just a smidge under-specced and no matter how much torque you got on the rod bolts, it vibrated in the riser.

Haven't met a person who watches me shoot my bow, that thinks it's "loud".

I'll have an opportunity around 6pm to shoot the option 6 and 7 at 29.5" and 60lbs. I'll share my thoughts before bed


----------



## Mathias

You at the show?

Joe, send me a text mssg or call me before you turn in….
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats on a great season Donnie!


----------



## TauntoHawk

congrats donnie, those marsh deer are intriguing looks like a fun not far from home exotic hunt

Doug, Calling 26 to the gun in a single 1 month season is incredible, that's a pile of dead birds! almost 1 a day

I would think you could argue that when scouting timber that hitting a call to get a bird to respond and backing out is less invasive or pressure causing than hiking over the next ridge and busting the flock. I know most of you are talking about guys who call birds all the way in preseason just to see if they can do it and what not. While I dont think its wise to call a lot preseason (doesn't really help anything), I think it time of breeding season, extremely hot temps, and the fact that loud mouth birds tend to die quickly at the start of the season are more likely the cause of decreased gobbling during the season and later portion of the month of May.


----------



## Pointinglab

Doug - If turkeys can not reason how can they evolve? You are argue that they can learn to not talk to avoid predators and but you do not think that they can learn to avoid hunters. 

I do a lot of turkey hunting in multiple states. I do believe that they learn to avoid hunter's calling. While I do not know you I believe that you are just adapting to the pressure faster then the turkeys due to your experience. I am willing to bet that you can read a turkeys mood without thinking and adjust your calling and tactics to meet the turkey. I think most very successful turkey hunters do this without even realizing it. I never realized that I did it until my son started asking me questions on why we did not do it like last week. I never even though about it I just knew what they wanted that day. 

I believe that turkeys do react to pressure and learn from there mistakes. It is just that a good hunter has 20 years of experience and the turkeys only have 2 or 3 years.


----------



## dougell

There weren't 26 dead birds.six died,3 more were missed and the rest were either passed because they weren't big enough or the shooter messed up the shot.On several occasions,more than one came in as well.I called in 9 different birds on the first day alone.My son couldn't get a clean shot an the first longbeard,then he passed two different small bands of jakes later that morning.I called in several jakes the first two weeks and by the end of the season,all we had come in were long beards.


----------



## jacobh

I still think the lack of deer are due to the trail cameras. So much human scent in the woods I believe a lot of deer become nocturnal. That said I can see the same with turkeys and calls


----------



## billp1044

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, no worries. A warm up would be appreciated here too. I looked like Ralphie from "A Christmas Story" in my stand on Saturday.


"I can't put my arms down" 

Just had to be said

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## jtkratzer

yetihunter1 said:


> Haha, no worries. A warm up would be appreciated here too. I looked like Ralphie from "A Christmas Story" in my stand on Saturday.





billp1044 said:


> "I can't put my arms down"
> 
> Just had to be said
> 
> Sent from my XT1528


C'mon man...that's the little brother Randy. Amateurs...

"Daddy's gonna kill Ralphie!"


----------



## 12-Ringer

My impressions of the Option 6 & 7.....

Aesthetics's 
Interesting to say the least, the limbs are rather typical, the riser though is unique. I didn't care for the look or "feel" of the roller arm. The finish was typical.

The feel
I found the grip interesting, slightly different than the typical grip, but far from the V-grip, I actually prefer the the previous grip. I couldn't get anyone to explain to me what was different in the grip and I couldn't pinpoint it.

The valley and wall were typical Elite, smooth and solid. I felt the valley on both was shallow and I do prefer that in a rig, I don't enjoy the steep, harsh valley, even if it does result in a lesser holding weight. There was something about the roller arm that seemed "in the way", I know that sounds a bit strange, but if the shoe fits.

Like some of the early Elites, I found the DL short...for example I am a true 29.5" and the 29.5 was a little short. I was able to shoot a 6 at 30" and it was perfect, much like the 08 and 09 GT500s and Z28s.

The shot
I found it to be very typical of the Elite lineup. Neither will be short circuiting any chrony's, but they both were "faster" than my E35 and Synergy, my custom 08 GT500 was faster than both the 6 and 7. I thought it was relatively quiet with virtually zero hand shock.

Cost
OUCH, but what new rigs these days don't break the bank. The 6 and 7 carried and MSRP $1300. I'm willing to be there will be dealers/retailers selling them higher and folks will be buying them. I believe the new Hoyt's, Prime's, Mathews', PSE's, and Bowtec's are all in the $999-$1499 range....thank God for the AT classifieds right.

Overall impression...
New look, same feel, same general performance. 

Matt, I do believe you will be able to get the VGrip with a special order, if that's something you're looking for.

Pretty sure I'll be settling on a Centergy this year. Everything I like about Elites but better speed, pretty much perfect (for me).

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## 13third

Mathias said:


> Donnie, I heard they are delicious, is that true?


Mathias without a doubt sika is by far THE BEST venison that one could eat. Has a distinct sweet taste and is the most tender meat you could ever eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Thank you, I need to do it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## billp1044

jtkratzer said:


> C'mon man...that's the little brother Randy. Amateurs...
> 
> "Daddy's gonna kill Ralphie!"


I think he may have meant to say Randie

Sent from my XT1528


----------



## TauntoHawk

I think I want to give prime a try 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

I'll keep 85%+ of the cost of a new bow by sticking with my D350 and putting Barnsdale limbs on it. Debating on a single or two dot vertical pin slider sight. Or just stick with the Hogg It. If I get a new bow, it's going to be a recurve as I'm getting my kids one in the very near future to get them started.


----------



## jtkratzer

Current forecast going into the end of the week. Thoughts on how to tackle the spike and then drop in temp? Hunt Friday evening, Saturday morning? That high pressure peak is 30.76.


----------



## nicko

I'm getting out tomorrow morning. I will be missing the high-pressure but being in the woods is better than sitting at home.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> I'm getting out tomorrow morning. I will be missing the high-pressure but being in the woods is better than sitting at home.


I have to get some work done and weekday mornings other than Fridays puts a lot of pressure on my wife. She have to feed both, get one on the bus, drive the opposite direction from work to get the other to preschool, the an hour the other direction to work. I get to hunt just about whenever I and she's really low maintenance, but considering I have one in the freezer, no need to push it. She didn't even bat an eye when I brought up leaving for a week to hunt out of state next year or about the discussion of chasing an elk out west in the near future.


----------



## nicko

These two came in about 7:15 and haven't left. A spike and a small 6. Both are now bedded within 50 yards or less. I may need to bark like dog when I'm ready to get down. The spike has his head down and his head eyes closed.


----------



## fap1800

Nice feedback on the Elites, Joe. Ouch is right on the price point. Here's an interesting article on the bow bubble and the effect on the local shops. Pretty good read and Strother specifically addresses the price tag issue. 



> But does this justify the price hike? “It’s complicated,” Strother explains. “CNC machining time is expensive, and materials have gone way up.” In our litigious society, the price of ideas has also skyrocketed. “The patent office is issuing frivolous patents for everything,” he adds. “Companies now have to pay for technologies I was using 20 years ago. Sometimes you have to buy your own idea back. Attorneys have to research that stuff, and it’s all a part of your $1,200 bow.”
> 
> Meanwhile, with fewer sales, many dealers have demanded better profits. “Used to be dealers were happy to make $150 on a bow,” he says. “Now many of them want $250 or more. It’s tough. The whole industry is trying to figure out what to do next.”


http://www.fieldandstream.com/why-bow-bubble-could-kill-local-pro-shops?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Mathias

Joe, thanks for the review. I'm adding a used E35 with v-grip to my list of possibles this year…..


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> These two came in about 7:15 and haven't left. A spike and a small 6. Both are now bedded within 50 yards or less. I may need to bark like dog when I'm ready to get down. The spike has his head down and his head eyes closed.


I had four do that last Friday morning. Barking didn't even get them up. Had to talk to them. Even then, they just looked around and moseyed off away from my voice. It's a woodlot near a large no hunting area surrounded by residential areas.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, thanks for the review. I'm adding a used E35 with v-grip to my list of possibles this year…..


That is a slick set-up...

Joe


----------



## PAKraig

jtkratzer said:


> I'll keep 85%+ of the cost of a new bow by sticking with my D350 and putting Barnsdale limbs on it. Debating on a single or two dot vertical pin slider sight. Or just stick with the Hogg It. If I get a new bow, it's going to be a recurve as I'm getting my kids one in the very near future to get them started.


I've got a D350 with 72lb Barnsdales on it backed out to an even 70 lbs along with a double .010 pin Spot Hogg Fast Eddie (non-XL.) Took 1 afternoon to be confident shooting it to 100 yards. Very easy and intuitive setup, but I swear it has just the slightest bit of a vibration, at least compared to my silent Spot Hogg Real Deals that now show my Invasions where the arrow is going :shade: Very nice setup. 

You don't work in Harrisburg area do you? I'd consider meeting up for you to take it for a test drive!


----------



## nicko

jtkratzer said:


> I had four do that last Friday morning. Barking didn't even get them up. Had to talk to them. Even then, they just looked around and moseyed off away from my voice. It's a woodlot near a large no hunting area surrounded by residential areas.


 Yep, same thing happen with these two. Barking like a dog, snort wheezing, raspberries, and mouth farts did nothing. It took forever for the spike just to stand up. It got comical as I was making different noises for about three minutes straight and I ended up laughing out loud and talking to them and even that barely got them moving.


----------



## jacobh

Hey anyone hunting out of a LW assault stand? I'm thinking about switching to that stand but not sure about comfort. Thanks


----------



## Octoberjohn

jacobh said:


> Hey anyone hunting out of a LW assault stand? I'm thinking about switching to that stand but not sure about comfort. Thanks


I have used the LW Assault quite a bit for the first time this past season. I really like the stand and have not had any issues with it at all. I thought it was going to be a little small for my liking but I haven't had any troubles. I Know there are more comfortable seats you can order and so forth so if you don't like the seat you can do that. I haven't done any dark to dark sits with it but for my normal 3 or 4 hour hunt it has been great. With my 4 sticks and this stand I can be set up in probably 15 minutes without making a sound. The stan is quiet, solid in the tree, the platform is adjustable, and with it being so light weight it almost perfect. The only thing I would change would be to go a bit bigger and get the Alpha. I hope this helps. Any other questions let me know.


----------



## dougell

I have a LW assault hang on and climber.I rarely use the hang on but the climber is my go to stand.Comfort is a relative thing.I find the hang on uncomfortable.The climber is better because you can adjust the height of the seat to suit you.I wouldn't call it comfortable but it's light,quiet.packs easy,sets up quiet and easy to shoot while sitting.That trumps comfort for me.I also have a sit and climb top that I use with a Hazmore net seat.It's more comfortable than the hand climber but a little more restrictive.I use both tops about equally,not sure which one I really prefer.The assault platform isn't big but it's never been a hinderance either.


----------



## jacobh

Ok cool guys appreciate it. Yea I like hang ins for some reason. Guess it just seems quicker for those last minute hunts... Thank u guys again


----------



## dougell

If you're looking for a light,comfortable hang on,pick up a Millenium M7.That pretty much replaced my LW hang on.If LW would come out with a stand that had a Millenium type seat,it would be unbeatable.


----------



## jacobh

Dough i agree I have the original m100 now and love how comfortable but it's a big seat moving when u stand up. So lots of movement


----------



## jtkratzer

PAKraig said:


> I've got a D350 with 72lb Barnsdales on it backed out to an even 70 lbs along with a double .010 pin Spot Hogg Fast Eddie (non-XL.) Took 1 afternoon to be confident shooting it to 100 yards. Very easy and intuitive setup, but I swear it has just the slightest bit of a vibration, at least compared to my silent Spot Hogg Real Deals that now show my Invasions where the arrow is going :shade: Very nice setup.
> 
> You don't work in Harrisburg area do you? I'd consider meeting up for you to take it for a test drive!


I'm a few miles north of Lancaster. Not far at all.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Dough i agree I have the original m100 now and love how comfortable but it's a big seat moving when u stand up. So lots of movement


I have two m100's.they're comfortable but rubber boots squeak like crazy if they're wet.That's the beauty of a LW.They just to work on the seat.The seat on the M7 is still comfortable but much easier to get out of if you have to stand.If you want,I'll send you the assault hang on to try.


----------



## jacobh

Man Doug that's really nice I appreciate it but that's ok. Worse case I'll just resell LoL but Thank u


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Joe, thanks for the review. I'm adding a used E35 with v-grip to my list of possibles this year…..


No need to fix what ain't broken.  Newer isn't always better.


----------



## nicko

New PA non-typical record buck. 226 3/8


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Clearfield county buck.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

nicko said:


> No need to fix what ain't broken.  Newer isn't always better.


Pretty good review on the Option 6, general archery discussion.


----------



## jacobh

That guy looks like Moose from lancaster archery!!!


----------



## nicko

HNTRDAVE said:


> Pretty good review on the Option 6, general archery discussion.


I'll check it out.


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> That guy looks like Moose from lancaster archery!!!


I disagree. Not just on physical appearance, but Moose is on a one leg scooter following surgery. He'll tell you a crossbow buyer shot him on the range.


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Haven't been on here in a while due to work. I read that review on the option 6, it a good review. I have that sight and love the best of both worlds it has.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

jtkratzer said:


> I disagree. Not just on physical appearance, but Moose is on a one leg scooter following surgery. He'll tell you a crossbow buyer shot him on the range.


Ouch. Agree it's not Moose.


----------



## jtkratzer

LetThemGrow said:


> Ouch. Agree it's not Moose.


It's not what really happened. He's good. Has a pink bicycle bell on the handlebars though. 



Flippin germs going around. Everyone went back to work and school on Tuesday, but I got a call today to pick my son up because he was running a fever today of 103.3. I have to stay home with him and my wife has a work dinner tomorrow night. Hoping to get out Friday. Have to put some work in on Saturday at 11. Might hunt the morning.


----------



## Matt Musto

nicko said:


> New PA non-typical record buck. 226 3/8


WOW:jaw: how did that manage to slip through the cracks all season? Bow or gun?


----------



## PABBD

You have to watch the interview. He shot it while walking around a property scouting. His dad jumped it up and it stopped at 20 yards in front of the lucky hunter and he put an arrow in it. First time seeing the deer.


----------



## Matt Musto

PABBD said:


> You have to watch the interview. He shot it while walking around a property scouting. His dad jumped it up and it stopped at 20 yards in front of the lucky hunter and he put an arrow in it. First time seeing the deer.


Any link to article or interview? I couldn't find anything other than the Simkonis buck


----------



## rogersb

When will your regular buck be back around? 

Last year we had a 3 point that left around the rut then came back in January. I watched him all spring and he turned into a nice 8 point. Around the same time this year he disappeared and I'm hoping in the next couple of weeks he'll be back. Do any of you have deer you're hoping to see return?


----------



## PABBD

Pa Game Commission Facebook page has the scoring video with a brief interview

https://www.facebook.com/PennsylvaniaGameCommission/?rf=120050678040755


----------



## jtkratzer

rogersb said:


> When will your regular buck be back around?
> 
> Last year we had a 3 point that left around the rut then came back in January. I watched him all spring and he turned into a nice 8 point. Around the same time this year he disappeared and I'm hoping in the next couple of weeks he'll be back. Do any of you have deer you're hoping to see return?


I have a few cameras out to watch for what survives the season and for when antlers start dropping. Whatever I get on camera, the kids love the pictures and videos.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Found my first shed of the year...


























Started the PA shed thread....

This guy was on film along with MANY others, but he was the best that showed his face for the cam...









Thinking of taking a crossbow for a walk to fill my last antlerless tag; we'll see????


Joe


----------



## 13third

Any rabbit hunters on here? Me and my girlfriend decided we would get a Beagle. She is now 7 months old and doing a decent job on the bunnies. 








Sammi is her name and this is her at 8 weeks. The day we brought her home. 








4 months on one of our trips to Bennezett to see the elk. 








Yesterday with one of her bunnies she jumped and trailed to my gun. Sorry she is a photo hog but the bunny is behind her. 
https://vimeo.com/199246492
Guess she's part retriever. I actually thought I missed this one but stunned it enough for Sammi to play with until I dispatched it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13third

Any rabbit hunters on here? Me and my girlfriend decided we would get a Beagle. She is now 7 months old and doing a decent job on the bunnies. 








Sammi is her name and this is her at 8 weeks. The day we brought her home. 








4 months on one of our trips to Bennezett to see the elk. 








Yesterday with one of her bunnies she jumped and trailed to my gun. Sorry she is a photo hog but the bunny is behind her. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

That bottom pic is great!


----------



## fatsbucknut

Matt Musto said:


> WOW:jaw: how did that manage to slip through the cracks all season? Bow or gun?


 Rumors are already starting to fly with the locals according to someone i know. Supposedly a deer pen less than a mile away lost a buck or a couple bucks 2 yrs ago. This is believed to be one of them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great looking pup 13.....I don't rabbit hunt, at least not on purpose

Joe


----------



## nicko

Rabbit hunting was one of my first exposures to hunting. I was in college and none of us had a beagle so we get them moving the old fashioned way and just dove into brush piles, briar patches, and overgrown hedgerows. If I tried hunting that way now, I'd be exhausted. We destroyed brush pants and got stick with thorns countless times on every hunt. One day we made the 50 minute drive from Cabrini College in Wayne to where we were hunting in Avondale / Oxford and I realized once we got there that I left my boots back in my dorm room. I had to hunt that day in my sneakers which got destroyed by thorns and my feet were soaked. Good memories.


----------



## vonfoust

_ There was extensive discussion 
about the relation of deer populations/harvests 
and hunting license sales. From 1982 to 1999, 
deer populations, deer harvests and hunter 
success rates all increased, but hunting license 
sales declined nearly 25%. So if not for deer, why 
the decline? There was a surge in license sales 
following WW II. Those veterans turned 60 in 
the 1980’s and many stopped hunting over the next 10-
15 years. Also PA hunting license sales 
from 1982 to 2008 have declined less than 
national license sales. The PGC continues to look 
for ways to increase hunter satisfaction, but the 
solution is not as simple as increasing the deer 
herd._

For those that have a beef with the PGC, I suggest you join UBP. For $25/yr you will get informed of legislation affecting PGC, herd management decisions etc. This was in the latest newsletter. I'm not telling anyone to agree or disagree, but be informed when forming opinions.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> _ There was extensive discussion
> about the relation of deer populations/harvests
> and hunting license sales. From 1982 to 1999,
> deer populations, deer harvests and hunter
> success rates all increased, but hunting license
> sales declined nearly 25%. So if not for deer, why
> the decline? There was a surge in license sales
> following WW II. Those veterans turned 60 in
> the 1980’s and many stopped hunting over the next 10-
> 15 years. Also PA hunting license sales
> from 1982 to 2008 have declined less than
> national license sales. The PGC continues to look
> for ways to increase hunter satisfaction, but the
> solution is not as simple as increasing the deer
> herd._
> 
> For those that have a beef with the PGC, I suggest you join UBP. For $25/yr you will get informed of legislation affecting PGC, herd management decisions etc. This was in the latest newsletter. I'm not telling anyone to agree or disagree, but be informed when forming opinions.


come on man if everyone was well informed this thread wouldn't have nearly as many pages


thanks for sharing


----------



## dougell

fatsbucknut said:


> Rumors are already starting to fly with the locals according to someone i know. Supposedly a deer pen less than a mile away lost a buck or a couple bucks 2 yrs ago. This is believed to be one of them.


Do you know what part of Clearfield county?I live in Clearfield county and nobody I've talked to seems to know anything about it.A few years ago a customer of mine shot a big 10 point in rifle season behind some Amish farms.He took it to get mounted and the taxidermist showed him a hole in the ear where a tag used to be so they immediately assumed it was a penned deer.The guy is a volunteer fireman and the next summer they got called to one of those Amish farms to put out a small fire.An old Amish guy came up to him and started giving him crap about shooting one of his deer.They did have some penned deer and the guy claimed that they brought them in from Ohio and were letting them loose.This was just over the Clearfield county line in Jefferson county which is now a CWD management area because a couple penned cwd deer were found.I haven't heard a single thing about this deer though.Every time someone kills a big buck,rumors immediately start to spread so I hate to speculate.Any penned deer is supposed to have an ear tag and I would think the PGC would have checked it even though it would still be a legal harvest just because of the CWD concern.


----------



## jacobh

Too many guys are obsessed with antler size are importing these deer and letting them loose? That's nuts!!! All over a set of antlers. Man I really miss the way hunting use to be


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Too many guys are obsessed with antler size are importing these deer and letting them loose? That's nuts!!! All over a set of antlers. Man I really miss the way hunting use to be


I really deeply truly mean it when I say I have no real interest in killing a 200+ record book deer and having the headache and slander that would come with it.


----------



## jacobh

Amen brother!!!! I don't have any deer scored. Makes no difference to me what they score. Like u said Taunto it turns everything into a headache. Not worth it. Things were easier back in the day. Easier access and everyone was happy for each other. Nowadays u kill a nice buck it becomes more involved then a murder investigation!!! Guys just trying to find something wrong with the way it was killed instead of just being happy for you


----------



## vonfoust

I would have one of my buddies score it, if it's not got a chance to be #1 archery deer it wouldn't be officially scored. So.....I'll never get a deer officially scored.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Big deer definitely bring problems, but I don't want to go back to too many deer and hoping to see a 6pt.


----------



## PSU Joe

The only reason I had my buddies score my lone archery buck and my sons lone archery buck was to see who had the house bragging rights! Only cost me some smoked ribs and a case of beer for the guys! Wish I hadn't done it. He won 119 to 115.


----------



## fap1800

I've been following a lot of the ATA vids and reports on the Facebook this past week and now I'm getting the itch. I should have known better. I know damn well there's absolutely nothing wrong with my current two rigs. Heck, one is even relatively newer...a 2013 model. I tried this earlier last year when I bought a new leftover RPM in the classies. Luckily I didn't lose my rear end when I sold it. 

But I'm going to be realistic and admit that I'm probably going to do something stupid so I need a little advice. My main bow is the Elite Hunter. I love the draw and pretty much everything about it. I can hold it forever and I even don't mind the push forward thing that many guys have issues with when letting down. That being said, what are some 2016 models to keep an eye out for that might be comparable? A couple that I have my eyes on are the Halon 6 and the Def Con 6. Maybe even a Rize. Just curious what others think.


----------



## archer58 in pa

Tomorrow is the last hurrah for the year. It was a fluke I got the day off.
Wednesday night I was covered up in does, but no good shot opportunity.
Hopefully I can stick one tomorrow.
Hey Doug...are you going out?


----------



## KMiha

TauntoHawk said:


> I really deeply truly mean it when I say I have no real interest in killing a 200+ record book deer and having the headache and slander that would come with it.


That's automatically assuming you tell everyone or it gets out. Honestly, you don't have to tell a soul, and hope your taxidermy can keep his mouth shut. 

Plus, I'd bet your years worth of pay if a 200+ inch deer walked by you, you wouldn't pass it and think "eh, it's not worth the headache." All of us here would take the shot. Just because you shot it doesn't mean you have to have it scored, post on social media, and tell everyone and the whole universe.


----------



## nicko

Good luck to anybody getting out for the final day/hours in the parts of the state where the season is coming to a close. I still have 5C tags and I'd be happy to fill one and get the freezer fully stocked for the year. I won't be out tomorrow but I still have two more weeks here.


----------



## fatsbucknut

dougell said:


> Do you know what part of Clearfield county?I live in Clearfield county and nobody I've talked to seems to know anything about it.A few years ago a customer of mine shot a big 10 point in rifle season behind some Amish farms.He took it to get mounted and the taxidermist showed him a hole in the ear where a tag used to be so they immediately assumed it was a penned deer.The guy is a volunteer fireman and the next summer they got called to one of those Amish farms to put out a small fire.An old Amish guy came up to him and started giving him crap about shooting one of his deer.They did have some penned deer and the guy claimed that they brought them in from Ohio and were letting them loose.This was just over the Clearfield county line in Jefferson county which is now a CWD management area because a couple penned cwd deer were found.I haven't heard a single thing about this deer though.Every time someone kills a big buck,rumors immediately start to spread so I hate to speculate.Any penned deer is supposed to have an ear tag and I would think the PGC would have checked it even though it would still be a legal harvest just because of the CWD concern.



It was in Beccaria twp. Sadly you're right about the farm deer being released. I know of a situation the PGC investigated where a guy bought 3 large bucks and released them on his property to hopefully spread those "superior" genetics. Sadly those cases are nearly impossible to prove but luckily all 3 of those freak bucks were killed that same year.


----------



## dougell

archer58 in pa said:


> Tomorrow is the last hurrah for the year. It was a fluke I got the day off.
> Wednesday night I was covered up in does, but no good shot opportunity.
> Hopefully I can stick one tomorrow.
> Hey Doug...are you going out?


I don't know.Jordan has a wrestling tournament in ST Marys.If it goes quick,I may get out for the afternoon but they rarely go quick.Good luck if you head out.


----------



## 13third

Going through my pics on my phone and thought I'd share this one my girlfriend took up in Bennezett. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Giving this stand a go this afternoon. Haven't been in it in over a month. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good luck fap.


----------



## fap1800

Thanks, Nick. Not too confident though. A neighbor is out rattling off a bunch of 9mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Filled a tag last night to wrap up the season. My wife and father in law love liver and onions and asked me to save the liver from the next deer. Going to give it a salt water soak and then likely milk on Monday when we cook it. I'll likely try a bite, but liver and onions has never been a meal I crave, but I didn't grow up eating it. Mother in law, kids and I will be eating something else. Venison shepherds pie sounds good.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Decided to sit out for last 2 hours. Never shot anything with flintlock I picked up so I brought it in the blind. Flurries changed to freezing rain here.


----------



## Mathias

fab, that's a sweet looking stand location! Good luck.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck to all those out!!!


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to everyone who is out. I went out in 2B for a few hours this morning. It was more to take down my treestand. I did have a 6 point walk under me. In Ohio this afternoon. I'd rather shoot a buck out here than a doe in Pennsylvania.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Misfired on nice doe 40 yards. 

More pan powder. Hang fire, I missed her. 

Not biggest fan of muzzleloader at moment. 

Tag soup for this year.


----------



## Mathias

:mmph:


----------



## jacobh

Sorry to hear it LTG yea they're a pain for sure


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Sorry to hear it LTG yea they're a pain for sure


Honestly all I could think was "if I only had my HTR...."


----------



## eriqarndt

Yeah


----------



## jacobh

Agreed I tried shooting one one time pulled the trigger picked my head up like what the heck and bbbaaawwwoooommmm!!! Put it away never picked it back up


----------



## jtkratzer

LetThemGrow said:


> Misfired on nice doe 40 yards.
> 
> More pan powder. Hang fire, I missed her.
> 
> Not biggest fan of muzzleloader at moment.
> 
> Tag soup for this year.





jacobh said:


> Agreed I tried shooting one one time pulled the trigger picked my head up like what the heck and bbbaaawwwoooommmm!!! Put it away never picked it back up


You two need to try L&R locks and RMC touch hole liners. Mine almost instantaneously fires. Compare the two below. Left is RMC, right is what most factory liners look like.


----------



## smokin x's

I sat a ground blind in a corn field that was picked the middle of november. Theres been a ton of deer hitting it before dark on days its around 30 or below. 

Had 13 does all around me, and a real good buck right before dark. He came out and started pushing the does around. After about 15 mins he singled one out and started running her hard. 

Ive never seen activity like that this late in the season. Too bad its the last day! Tag soup for me this year. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Taken Friday, nice to see mid-january









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Dang Matt. Looks like at least 30 deer and 5 of them bucks. At your place upstate?


----------



## Mathias

No, it's down home, close by. Definitely a feel good pic for '17


----------



## dougell

My son had a wrestling tournament yesterday but I managed to get in a stand by 4:15 pm for the last hour.I hung it earlier in the year but never hunted it because the deer vanished when the acorns started dropping a mile away.I saw some fresh sign in there last sunday when we had some snow so I decided to give it a try.With about 15 minutes left of the season a busted up 2 year old came in and ended my year.Not a monster but a heavy deer and my only buck with a flintlock.


----------



## j.d.m.

^^^nice. Let's see if you don't mind. I tried to get up north for the last day, but couldn't get things to line up. I'm hoping for an outing or 2 down home here in 5c for a buck only. I have been seeing more deer out earlier in the evenings in cut corn fields. Other then that, now that season is over up north, it's time to get to work on the property for next years food plots and stand locations. I also built a chainsaw saw mill that I want to try out. We have a ton of blow downs from a September storm. One is a huge oak tree and others are mostly ash. See how it goes.


----------



## Mathias

Backyard a few minutes ago.


----------



## jacobh

Your a lucky man Matt


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great pics!!! You've put yourself in a good place Matt....I know it's more than luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any tabs on "the freak"?

Joe


----------



## nicko

Beautiful pics Matt.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks guys. 
Joe, I have to believe the freak is gone. It's been 3 months at least 🙁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Thanks guys.
> Joe, I have to believe the freak is gone. It's been 3 months at least
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Darn.....you never know??

Some nice pics you got, motivation for shed hunting and next season.

Buddy shot a "decent 8" yesterday and when he walked up on it, the left side was missing. He had both side when he was shot, fell off somewhere along the blood trail. He was unable to find it. Hoping to get out and give him a hand searching tomorrow.


Joe


----------



## nicko

Gonna get out tomorrow morning. I still have 3 tags for 5C but will be happy to fill one.


----------



## River420Bottom

I always wondered if an escaped deer would still be considered a record. We have a few of those here, one was taken early this bow season...


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Gonna get out tomorrow morning. I still have 3 tags for 5C but will be happy to fill one.


Nice and crisp out here this morning Nick. Saw alot of deer yesterday daytime and evening, none overnight.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

My son scarfed my sight off my bow for his JOAD program thinking I was done for the year. Not a big deal, just wish he would have told me and I could have bought him one instead. So, my Saturday morning was spent doing this:








Afternoon was spent with flintlock. Thanks jkratzer for the touch hole liner tip. I took mine out and drilled it out until I got the performance I thought I wanted. And it still stinks. Will have a new one before next year. 

Got out yesterday and pulled all my lifelines and moved a couple of stands for next year.


----------



## nicko

Blanked this morning. Saw nothing but squirrels.


----------



## nicko

Penn State has a deer-forest study blog that they update periodically with pieces based on their ongoing research and projects. If you've never seen it, it's some interesting reading. I believe you can go back through their archives and read past postings.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/projects/deer/news


----------



## jtkratzer

vonfoust said:


> My son scarfed my sight off my bow for his JOAD program thinking I was done for the year. Not a big deal, just wish he would have told me and I could have bought him one instead. So, my Saturday morning was spent doing this:
> View attachment 5369513
> 
> 
> Afternoon was spent with flintlock. Thanks jkratzer for the touch hole liner tip. I took mine out and drilled it out until I got the performance I thought I wanted. And it still stinks. Will have a new one before next year.
> 
> Got out yesterday and pulled all my lifelines and moved a couple of stands for next year.


Check out these two videos: one on the shooting bench is regular speed. I bet this thing is faster in the slo mo video than plenty of stock guns in normal speed. 

https://youtu.be/ahuWYYwRwEE

https://youtu.be/GODD2cFfU_E


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> My son scarfed my sight off my bow for his JOAD program thinking I was done for the year. Not a big deal, just wish he would have told me and I could have bought him one instead. So, my Saturday morning was spent doing this:
> View attachment 5369513
> 
> 
> Afternoon was spent with flintlock. Thanks jkratzer for the touch hole liner tip. I took mine out and drilled it out until I got the performance I thought I wanted. And it still stinks. Will have a new one before next year.
> 
> Got out yesterday and pulled all my lifelines and moved a couple of stands for next year.


If you put a replacement touch hole liner in it can makes a difference.It also helps if you have a better lock like a L&R or Siler.The biggest mistake people make is using too much powder in the pan.You just want a touch in the bottom and you want to tap it to the side opposite the touch hole.You don't want it to act like a fuse.A well-tuned flintlock should have almost no delay.A good,case hardned frizzen also helps.If you don't want to get a new lock,you can send yours to cabin creek and for $125 they'll put one of their frizzens on and tune the lock.It makes a difference.


----------



## Mathias

Did a little shed hunting today, almost walked right by this little one 😉 fortunately I heeded Joe's advice and keep my eyes on my boot tips. Could be a shooter next season ☺









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> If you put a replacement touch hole liner in it can makes a difference.It also helps if you have a better lock like a L&R or Siler.The biggest mistake people make is using too much powder in the pan.You just want a touch in the bottom and you want to tap it to the side opposite the touch hole.You don't want it to act like a fuse.A well-tuned flintlock should have almost no delay.A good,case hardned frizzen also helps.If you don't want to get a new lock,you can send yours to cabin creek and for $125 they'll put one of their frizzens on and tune the lock.It makes a difference.


Between the touch hole liner, L&R lock, and an aftermarket trigger, I'm really pleased with how mine shoots. The right load and I do my part and I have three touching holes at 50 yards. I used a Dremel and polishing tip to put a mirror finish on the pan. Makes it easy to wipe away the mess after each shot so it doesn't hold moisture. I use 4F in the pan, 2F in the barrel. Been using Goex for a while, but picked up a few pounds of Swiss to try on a group buy. I've kicked around sending it out to be rebarreled with a .54.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Did a little shed hunting today, almost walked right by this little one &#55357;&#56841; fortunately I heeded Joe's advice and keep my eyes on my boot tips. Could be a shooter next season ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Moose? My wife wants to go shed hunting and take the kids. Don't have the first clue on where to start, beyond in the woods obviously. Just follow deer trails and check near bedding?


----------



## fap1800

Pulled a card today and had this guy show up last week. Should be a nice one for next year. Glad to see that at least one nice buck made it through the grinder that is the one area I hunt. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

Found out venison liver (likely liver in general) is not my thing. She dredged it in flour and pan fried it, then dumped sauteed onions and mushrooms on top. They like it with mashed potatoes and something like stewed tomatoes on top. Wife and father in law really enjoyed it, but they both ate it growing up. Mother in law said it was good, but liver isn't something she'd want every week. Just too strong of an odd flavor for me. Either way, I'll be bringing the liver home from every deer. One less thing going to waste, just won't be me eating it. I saw a recipe with whiskey, vermouth and cream that looked really good, but I just don't think I can tolerate that strange flavor. It looked over done, but I'm used to medium rare steaks. Dogs really enjoyed the little bit of leftovers mixed in with their food.



fap1800 said:


> Pulled a card today and had this guy show up last week. Should be a nice one for next year. Glad to see that at least one nice buck made it through the grinder that is the one area I hunt.


You hope! Five days between that shot and the end of the season. Hope he made it and you start getting pictures in the spring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Did a little shed hunting today, almost walked right by this little one  fortunately I heeded Joe's advice and keep my eyes on my boot tips. Could be a shooter next season ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt is that a moose shed? Where the heck are you searching these days?

Put in two hours today, covered 1.8 miles, just me and Fawn. No sheds but she doesn't like deer, at least right now. We busted out a group of six and you would have thought she stepped on a land mine, almost jumped into my arms from 5-feet away (lol).


















Joe


----------



## fap1800

Man, I've tried deer liver a few times just as you did. Smelled awesome, but I can't get past the taste either. I want to, but the iron blood flavor is just too much. Now heart I can do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

fap1800 said:


> Man, I've tried deer liver a few times just as you did. Smelled awesome, but I can't get past the taste either. I want to, but the iron blood flavor is just too much. Now heart I can do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My three liver eating family members said it basically tasted like beef or calf's liver. Means I won't be eating those livers either. Just not a flavor I enjoyed, at all. Had the heart out and set aside to bring it home, just forgot to bag it. My season is likely over. I have my buck/flintlock tag left, but I'm wrapped up this week from Wednesday - Sunday. Leaves me the following weekend. I doubt I'll get out. I'll see how many pounds I get out of the one I shot Friday. Definitely not going to get 145 lbs like I did from two last year.


----------



## Matt Musto

I like liver myself. I made a pate out of a doe liver from last year. It is really good with raspberry jam, sweet gherkin's, red onion, brown mustard, soft mild cheeses crackers.....mmmmmm. 

I hunted Saturday morning and jumped a deer in the dark heading to my stand and that was it. Very quiet. I'm going skiing this weekend so I will try and get out on the last Saturday and find some last second heroics.


----------



## nicko

Matt, did you see Rocky the squirrel when you found that shed? Wow!!


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Matt, did you see Rocky the squirrel when you found that shed? Wow!!


Sadly, I did not:









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Shot some bows this morning at LAS. My main reason to venture out, besides getting away from home projects, was to test the new Elite Option bows.
I'm a regular visitor to LAS and will continue to be, however today I was far less than impressed, had a guy helping me I had never seen/met before :zip:

I shot an Option 6 and a PSE Carbon Air 34 with the new cams. I wanted to see how the carbon compared to my experiences with the Evolve 31 & 35.
The new cam is definitely a winner. Smooth nearly effortless draw cycle. Of course there was more feedback at the shot due to the low mass weight. The biggest criticism I can levy is the ugly camo finishes they offer. The bow was drawing long and I was able to convince the sales guy I was correct, after doing so it felt so much better. It could be a contender if I was hunting on foot most of the time.

I shot an Option 6. Now this bow was supposed to be 29" but there was no way. It was short and as such not very comfortable nor lending itself to an accurate assessment. It was also a smooth drawing bow. Pretty much dead at the shot and quiet. Nice build quality, nicely balanced. 

Lastly I shot the Centergy Hybrid. With draw specific cams even a knucklehead like me can see what the specs are, simply by reading the hang tag. At 28.5" and 60# it was a pleasure to shoot. The recent add-on by prime of the dampening material to the yoke area makes a night and day difference in perceived sound at the shot. I would assume a Rize with this add-on would be stellar.
The Prime would have been my choice today and it or the std Centergy are top contenders. I wanted to shoot them back-to-back but i decided another day was probably a better time for that.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Shot some bows this morning at LAS. My main reason to venture out, besides getting away from home projects, was to test the new Elite Option bows.
> I'm a regular visitor to LAS and will continue to be, however today I was far less than impressed, had a guy helping me I had never seen/met before :zip:
> 
> I shot an Option 6 and a PSE Carbon Air 34 with the new cams. I wanted to see how the carbon compared to my experiences with the Evolve 31 & 35.
> The new cam is definitely a winner. Smooth nearly effortless draw cycle. Of course there was more feedback at the shot due to the low mass weight. The biggest criticism I can levy is the ugly camo finishes they offer. The bow was drawing long and I was able to convince the sales guy I was correct, after doing so it felt so much better. It could be a contender if I was hunting on foot most of the time.
> 
> I shot an Option 6. Now this bow was supposed to be 29" but there was no way. It was short and as such not very comfortable nor lending itself to an accurate assessment. It was also a smooth drawing bow. Pretty much dead at the shot and quiet. Nice build quality, nicely balanced.
> 
> Lastly I shot the Centergy Hybrid. With draw specific cams even a knucklehead like me can see what the specs are, simply by reading the hang tag. At 28.5" and 60# it was a pleasure to shoot. The recent add-on by prime of the dampening material to the yoke area makes a night and day difference in perceived sound at the shot. I would assume a Rize with this add-on would be stellar.
> The Prime would have been my choice today and it or the std Centergy are top contenders. I wanted to shoot them back-to-back but i decided another day was probably a better time for that.


My buddy is itching to get his hands on a Centergy. I'll pass along the good review. I heard LAS is bringing in Obsession. Did they have any in stock?


----------



## Mathias

Last I read they are not carrying obsession. I've had my fill of them so no concern for me.
The Centergy's are awesome.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Shot some bows this morning at LAS. My main reason to venture out, besides getting away from home projects, was to test the new Elite Option bows.
> I'm a regular visitor to LAS and will continue to be, however today I was far less than impressed, had a guy helping me I had never seen/met before :zip:
> 
> I shot an Option 6 and a PSE Carbon Air 34 with the new cams. I wanted to see how the carbon compared to my experiences with the Evolve 31 & 35.
> The new cam is definitely a winner. Smooth nearly effortless draw cycle. Of course there was more feedback at the shot due to the low mass weight. The biggest criticism I can levy is the ugly camo finishes they offer. The bow was drawing long and I was able to convince the sales guy I was correct, after doing so it felt so much better. It could be a contender if I was hunting on foot most of the time.
> 
> I shot an Option 6. Now this bow was supposed to be 29" but there was no way. It was short and as such not very comfortable nor lending itself to an accurate assessment. It was also a smooth drawing bow. Pretty much dead at the shot and quiet. Nice build quality, nicely balanced.
> 
> Lastly I shot the Centergy Hybrid. With draw specific cams even a knucklehead like me can see what the specs are, simply by reading the hang tag. At 28.5" and 60# it was a pleasure to shoot. The recent add-on by prime of the dampening material to the yoke area makes a night and day difference in perceived sound at the shot. I would assume a Rize with this add-on would be stellar.
> The Prime would have been my choice today and it or the std Centergy are top contenders. I wanted to shoot them back-to-back but i decided another day was probably a better time for that.


I read a review in the general archery section on the Evolve 31. I've never cared much for the general look of PSE bows but the 31 looks nice and your feedback seems to mirror comments about their new cam system in the review.

I was going to ask more about your impressions of the Option 6 but like you said, the shorter DL doesn't give you a good feel on what to expect from the bow.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Last I read they are not carrying obsession. I've had my fill of them so no concern for me.
> The Centergy's are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


What didn't you like about them? Only reason I'm asking is because I let my itch get the better of me and picked one up off of here. Lol! I never have much luck doing that, i.e. the RPM I tried last year, but the price was decent and I should be able to get it back if I need to flip it.


----------



## jtkratzer

Mathias said:


> Shot some bows this morning at LAS. My main reason to venture out, besides getting away from home projects, was to test the new Elite Option bows.
> I'm a regular visitor to LAS and will continue to be, however today I was far less than impressed, had a guy helping me I had never seen/met before :zip:
> 
> I shot an Option 6 and a PSE Carbon Air 34 with the new cams. I wanted to see how the carbon compared to my experiences with the Evolve 31 & 35.
> The new cam is definitely a winner. Smooth nearly effortless draw cycle. Of course there was more feedback at the shot due to the low mass weight. The biggest criticism I can levy is the ugly camo finishes they offer. The bow was drawing long and I was able to convince the sales guy I was correct, after doing so it felt so much better. It could be a contender if I was hunting on foot most of the time.
> 
> I shot an Option 6. Now this bow was supposed to be 29" but there was no way. It was short and as such not very comfortable nor lending itself to an accurate assessment. It was also a smooth drawing bow. Pretty much dead at the shot and quiet. Nice build quality, nicely balanced.
> 
> Lastly I shot the Centergy Hybrid. With draw specific cams even a knucklehead like me can see what the specs are, simply by reading the hang tag. At 28.5" and 60# it was a pleasure to shoot. The recent add-on by prime of the dampening material to the yoke area makes a night and day difference in perceived sound at the shot. I would assume a Rize with this add-on would be stellar.
> The Prime would have been my choice today and it or the std Centergy are top contenders. I wanted to shoot them back-to-back but i decided another day was probably a better time for that.


You regularly drive 90 minutes +/- to visit LAS? I'm fortunate to only have about a 20 minute drive. Planning to take the kids there for a few classes once I get them set up with a recurve.


----------



## Mathias

It's not 90, at least it doesn't feel like it. Nice, mind clearing ride.
I liked my obsession phoenix, my last I don't recall the name of. It was a nice bow, but no more. 
I'm thinking Athens too, I like their down to earth, American mindset. IMO these companies go down hill after the large umbrella company buy outs....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> ............... IMO these companies go down hill after the large umbrella company buy outs....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



That's what many are saying right now about Elite.


----------



## Mathias

Yeah Nick, how many times do we see greed, marketed as something else, diminish our opinions of a product or place….


----------



## fap1800

Welp, I pulled the trigger on the Def Con 6. Reviews seemed pretty solid so why the hell not? It was OL's winner in last year's test at LAS, but I admit that I'm a little skeptical on how a speed bow, especially one that's 360, can be deemed "silky smooth," but I guess we'll see. The RPM I gave a go at wanted to jump even with the slightest settling at full draw. Stoopid Elite's lull you into that "I can stand here and hold it forever" mentality.

And I agree, Nick. Elite sure as hell seemed to have jumped the shark.


----------



## Mathias

New Elite green color.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

New Prime grey

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Looks good. I think either would look really good with black limbs actually. Probably need to be a custom setup though.


----------



## nicko

Matt, is Elite still using Prokote on their cams and limb pockets?


----------



## fap1800

I'm pretty sure Elite is anodizing their cams for 2017. Not sure on the limb pockets though. I would assume that they did away with the Prokote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I'm not sure, I've read conflicting info, go figure.
I'm waiting on Athens before I make a decision...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

fap1800 said:


> I'm pretty sure Elite is anodizing their cams for 2017. Not sure on the limb pockets though. I would assume that they did away with the Prokote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they dropped Prokote in favor of anodizing, that's the best thing they could have done. They need the finish to hold up now more than ever considering the sale prices of the Options and Revol.

I called Elite and left them a message asking what their finish process is this year for cams, mods, and limb pockets. I'll post it up when I hear back from them.


----------



## Mathias

Saw this being shot thru chronograph 401fps









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Was it loud?


----------



## nicko

Just heard back from Cody in tech support at Elite. He said Rhinodize is the coating being used on the risers, cams, mods, and limb pockets. I assume any other components like the cable guard would have the same coating. 

No more Prokote and no anodizing on the 2017 Elites. All Rhinodize.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Saw this being shot thru chronograph 401fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


They're pretty bad-arse - got my brother an LS390 and my Pop a Matrix 380 - they really are pretty amazing weapons. My brother has a bad shoulder (years of wrestling) and struggles with his GT500 and my Pop still prefers his custom GT500 to the Matrix, but the Matrix is a great alternative, especialy in the late season when you're layered up to stay warm.

I can share that Camille can smoke the 12-ring on my 45 yard target with 3 out of 5 shots through our L350. She also has a Mathews Genesis Mini that she struggles to hit the 12-ring with at 20 yards. Anyone who says a crossbow isn't as accurate (perhaps even more) and EASIER to shoot, is either ignorant or just plain stubborn.

Joe
Joe


----------



## nicko

Here's a link to the newest PSU deer-forest blog update.

http://ecosystems.psu.edu/research/...Feed:+deer-forest-blog+(The+Deer-Forest+Blog)


----------



## Matt Musto

Mathias said:


> New Elite green color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I like that! what model is this Matt?


----------



## Mathias

That was a Tempo.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KylePA

The better question Matt is how did they shoot?


----------



## dougell

12-Ringer said:


> They're pretty bad-arse - got my brother an LS390 and my Pop a Matrix 380 - they really are pretty amazing weapons. My brother has a bad shoulder (years of wrestling) and struggles with his GT500 and my Pop still prefers his custom GT500 to the Matrix, but the Matrix is a great alternative, especialy in the late season when you're layered up to stay warm.
> 
> I can share that Camille can smoke the 12-ring on my 45 yard target with 3 out of 5 shots through our L350. She also has a Mathews Genesis Mini that she struggles to hit the 12-ring with at 20 yards. Anyone who says a crossbow isn't as accurate (perhaps even more) and EASIER to shoot, is either ignorant or just plain stubborn.
> 
> Joe
> Joe


I would verify that.I bought my son a stryker 380 when he was 9.Even at that age,he rarely shot it any closer than 35 yards because it was just boring and anti-climatic.He used it for the first two weeks this past season and then started to take his compound.I don't really care what anyone uses but I believe the crossbow manufactures held back on the technology until enough states legalized them.As soon as they started gaining a foothold,they became faster,lighter,narrower and much more quiet.They'll be completely ridiculous in a few more years.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I would verify that.I bought my son a stryker 380 when he was 9.Even at that age,he rarely shot it any closer than 35 yards because it was just boring and anti-climatic.He used it for the first two weeks this past season and then started to take his compound.I don't really care what anyone uses but I believe the crossbow manufactures held back on the technology until enough states legalized them.As soon as they started gaining a foothold,they became faster,lighter,narrower and much more quiet.They'll be completely ridiculous in a few more years.


Good point. Even some of the budget xbows are darn nice. I bought my son a Sniper 370 from Centerpoint at Gander for Christmas for dirt cheap. That thing has a CNC'd riser, adjustable stock and fore end, and is quite accurate with upgraded bolts. I was really surprised at the performance. Hopefully he'll be using it next season. He really wants to hunt and isn't strong enough to pull the required minimum weight on his Bear Apprentice.


----------



## dougell

There's nothing wrong with letting a kid use a crossbow.Even if they can pull enough weight,the draw length with a small kid is also a limiting factor.My son is shooting 43lbs but his draw length is only 18".There's not a whole lot of KE or momentum with that set up.He wanted to hunt with his compound this year but I was extremely hesitant,even though I don't care for crossbows.He did kill a buck at about 12 yards but even with a Magnus stinger on the end of his arrow,penetration was marginal.Good luck with your son.Your perception of hunting will change when he becomes your hunting partner.It's one of the greatest journies you'll ever take.


----------



## jacobh

My son uses a xbow.... people can say what they want. He was responsible and caring enough to say with baseball and school he just dosent have the time to practice enough and dosent want to wound the animal. I'd much rather have guys using xbows then guys using compounds that don't practice. No shame in xbow hunting


----------



## fap1800

No shame here. He's only 7 so he has a long way to go before he can hunt with a bow. He really does enjoy the xbow. I have one of those Bog Pod tripods I use out west for glassing and that thing works great for him. He does nicely out to 30 yards.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> My son uses a xbow.... people can say what they want. He was responsible and caring enough to say with baseball and school he just dosent have the time to practice enough and dosent want to wound the animal. I'd much rather have guys using xbows then guys using compounds that don't practice. No shame in xbow hunting


I'd rather see a kid use a crossbow than stroke Dad's ego and be forced to use a compound before he was ready.I also feel the same about an adult that's gonna hunt without practicing much.I find them boring,no fun to practice with and anti-climatic.They aren't for me but they do serve a certain segment well.


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> No shame here. He's only 7 so he has a long way to go before he can hunt with a bow. He really does enjoy the xbow. I have one of those Bog Pod tripods I use out west for glassing and that thing works great for him. He does nicely out to 30 yards.


I bought my son a bog pod bi-pod when he was 7.That worked nice because he was able to use it standing or sitting.During rifle season we still hunt almost exclusively.He'd carry the bi-pod and I'd carry the rifle.When we saw a deer,it only took a few seconds for us to get set up and ready to shoot.I refused to use a blind so I didn't let him hunt in archery season til he was 9 and I could get him up a tree.I bought a bunch of one man ladder stands that have a shooting rail or used the shooting rails that ratchet strap onto the tree.I actually like them the best.I'd use a small hangon or a quidos web to sit next to him.


----------



## jacobh

Doug I agree I had one when I hurt my shoulder and really I hated it. That said anyone who can't practice all the time yet wants to enjoy our sport Id much rather them carry a xbow then a compound they haven't shot in 3 months



UOTE=dougell;1099521177]I'd rather see a kid use a crossbow than stroke Dad's ego and be forced to use a compound before he was ready.I also feel the same about an adult that's gonna hunt without practicing much.I find them boring,no fun to practice with and anti-climatic.They aren't for me but they do serve a certain segment well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

Agreed.Anyone that wants to hunt with a bow bad enough can find time to practice.I leave for work when it's dark and get home when it's dark.I shoot several nights a week under the floodlights on my barn.I like to shoots though and it's important to me.Not everyone feels that way.I'd much rather see you be able to get your kid out there and hunt,regardless of what he's using.I didn't hunt at all in Oct because I was taking my son.I planned on hunting the last two weeks but messed my shoulder up the last weekend of Oct.I still don't know what I did but there was no way I was pulling a bow back.I went a few days before it felt good enough to shoot but I would have taken his crossbow out.I wouldn't have liked it but it's better than not hunting at all.I have no idea what I did.It's still not even close to 100%.A dead deer is a dead deer.It really doesn't matter what it's shot with.


----------



## nicko

I won't get out the rest of this week so any hopes I have for last minute heroics in filling one doe tag this year will have to wait until next week. 

Just had Maisy spayed today. The lampshade cone is always a nice touch. But my favorite part right now is the post anesthesia pacing and whimpering.


----------



## nicko

Pretty cool.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow.


----------



## Matt Musto

Any of you guys skiers? I'm going on our annual trip this weekend up to Belleayre Mountain in the Catskills. Weather conditions will be crappy again this year but that's the chance you take when booking a large group family ski vacation months in advance. Drinking should be fun!


----------



## Charman03

Guys can I get some suggestions for a good Hoyt bow tuner in Harrisburg or surrounding areas?


----------



## Mathias

Never a skier, thought it would be fun. At this point it would probably result in injury...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

I was fortunate enough in my younger years to ski some pretty cool places out west. I was really into it in my teens and 20's, but since being married and having kids, it's a hobby that's fallen to the wayside. Last time I was skiing was Lake Tahoe in 2004.


----------



## vonfoust

NY next weekend and Utah in 3 weeks. Weather around here is tough this year. Opposite of fap, rarely ski'd when in teens 20's and 30's. Now that the kids will do it seems I've developed a death wish.


----------



## nicko

I enjoyed the times I did ski but since I hit 40, it seems I'm dealing with some new ache and pain all the time. And being self-employed makes me think twice about any activity that might ding me up and put me on the shelf. I have a disability policy but that would not kick in until I was out of work 3 months. I'll stick to snow tubing. Just lay on the tube and enjoy the ride.


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> NY next weekend and Utah in 3 weeks. Weather around here is tough this year. Opposite of fap, rarely ski'd when in teens 20's and 30's. Now that the kids will do it seems I've developed a death wish.


Where in UT you heading? I skied Alta and Snowbird back in the 90's. I really enjoyed Alta. That place was a blast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ever since my fall in 2013 and all of the reconstruction on my right foot, I have hard time with ski and snowboard boots and my ice hockey skates. To be honest, skiing was never my thing, more of a snowboarder and even that was sort of misspent expectations. Tried board sliding a picnic table at Jack Frost and ended up face-planting into the snow bank - at least it wasn't a tree. My days of those activities are likely behind me, I think I'll stick more to the sledding and tubing...

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

I, like vonfaust, started skiing after my kids came along. First time was at the age of 37, same for my wife. Our kids are better than we are lol, but I love it. I was always scared to try it then bit the bullet once my son showed an interest. We try and go 3-4 times a year but the weather last season and this year have not been cooperating. I haven't been to a "real" slope yet (out west, Vermont) but that is in the works for the next year or two. Elk Mountain is pretty good as far as PA mountains go.

Where in NY Von?


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> I, like vonfaust, started skiing after my kids came along. First time was at the age of 37, same for my wife. Our kids are better than we are lol, but I love it. I was always scared to try it then bit the bullet once my son showed an interest. We try and go 3-4 times a year but the weather last season and this year have not been cooperating. I haven't been to a "real" slope yet (out west, Vermont) but that is in the works for the next year or two. Elk Mountain is pretty good as far as PA mountains go.
> 
> Where in NY Von?


Elk is prolly the best given where we are, Matt. I've skied Denton and that was pretty good from what I remember. There are some good spots in NY too that aren't too terribly far away. Gore Mountain was where we would have our big family trips when I was a kid. I always enjoyed Gore. Stratton in VT isn't much further either. 

I keep saying each winter I gotta get back on the boards, but never do. Might just need to bite the bullet and take boys and spend a half day on the bunny slope.


----------



## Matt Musto

fap1800 said:


> Elk is prolly the best given where we are, Matt. I've skied Denton and that was pretty good from what I remember. There are some good spots in NY too that aren't too terribly far away. Gore Mountain was where we would have our big family trips when I was a kid. I always enjoyed Gore. Stratton in VT isn't much further either.
> 
> I keep saying each winter I gotta get back on the boards, but never do. Might just need to bite the bullet and take boys and spend a half day on the bunny slope.


Colin, did you know this about Denton? 

http://www.visitpottercounty.com/explore/denton-hill/

We are going to do a Stratton trip next year and shoot for Colorado in 2019. My uncle lives near Arapahoe Basin and 5 or six other major destinations in Colorado. Also need to get out there for an elk hunt.


----------



## PAKraig

Charman03 said:


> Guys can I get some suggestions for a good Hoyt bow tuner in Harrisburg or surrounding areas?


Baker's Archery in Halifax....hands down. They can throw a tune on a Hoyt in short order, and occasionally helped me out with my Bowtechs too. Stay out of BassPro....LOL!! 

Kinseys in Mount Joy area is also very good. 

Are you north, east, south or west of Harrisburg?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just curious, do any of you Chester County guys drive a dark blue H2 with a deer carrier on the back? If so send me a PM.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Where in UT you heading? I skied Alta and Snowbird back in the 90's. I really enjoyed Alta. That place was a blast.


Salt Lake. Park City and Canyon, not sure which we will spend more time at yet, our first time west. We do Ellicotville in NY (Holiday Valley) every year. There are a group of 4 families. My kids are getting spoiled and think school is optional in February Around here we do Seven Springs and Hidden Valley, but weather/basketball/volleyball/band/dance schedules have not cooperated yet this year.


----------



## fap1800

Matt Musto said:


> Colin, did you know this about Denton?
> 
> http://www.visitpottercounty.com/explore/denton-hill/
> 
> We are going to do a Stratton trip next year and shoot for Colorado in 2019. My uncle lives near Arapahoe Basin and 5 or six other major destinations in Colorado. Also need to get out there for an elk hunt.


No I didn't, Matt. That sucks. My family is from the Elmira area of NY and if my memory serves me correctly, Denton would offer ski for free during Christmas. We made the trek down during a pretty good sized snowstorm and I had probably my best PA ski experience there with all the fresh snow.

I skied Vail and Breckenridge, but have heard Arapahoe is top notch. Don't think you can go wrong there or basically anywhere in CO or out west. Lol! 

Better know that if you go on an elk hunt chances are you're going to get the disease. It's incredibly addicting. If I had to pick on animal to pursue the rest of my life, it would undoubtedly be elk. 



vonfoust said:


> Salt Lake. Park City and Canyon, not sure which we will spend more time at yet, our first time west. We do Ellicotville in NY (Holiday Valley) every year. There are a group of 4 families. My kids are getting spoiled and think school is optional in February Around here we do Seven Springs and Hidden Valley, but weather/basketball/volleyball/band/dance schedules have not cooperated yet this year.


You'll have a blast in UT. It really spoils you especially coming back east with the 90 second runs and 30 minute lift lines (Pocono resorts).


----------



## full moon64

Charman03 said:


> Guys can I get some suggestions for a good Hoyt bow tuner in Harrisburg or surrounding areas?


Kyle owner Swatara Creek Outfitters ..best tuner in the area,,, yes i been too LAS
717-867-4995.
Map Location:
535 N Route 934
Annville, PA 17003


----------



## j.d.m.

I used to ski a ton back in late 90's. We would go to Blue Mnt. Every Thursday night, then I whe to to Steamboat springs in Co. For a week. That was the best kind of skiing anyone could ask for. Fresh powder natural snow every night with 12" for my last day there. Now,,,, it's just too damn expensive and can't afford an injury from it. My daughter wants to go, and we will at least once this year to see if she takes a liking to it. 

As far as hunting, anyone having luck seeing deer during daylight? I'm hoping to get out this Saturday, but torn on spending the time this late in the season.


----------



## Mathias

First grouse hunt Saturday afternoon with my lil Sage. Last day of the season, I hope we get into a couple. Supposed to be 49 degrees up north, should make for a nice walking the woods.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> First grouse hunt Saturday afternoon with my lil Sage. Last day of the season, I hope we get into a couple. Supposed to be 49 degrees up north, should make for a nice walking the woods.


Now that sounds fun. Gotta a good day to be out. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> First grouse hunt Saturday afternoon with my lil Sage. Last day of the season, I hope we get into a couple. Supposed to be 49 degrees up north, should make for a nice walking the woods.


Good luck Matt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First grouse hunt Saturday afternoon with my lil Sage. Last day of the season, I hope we get into a couple. Supposed to be 49 degrees up north, should make for a nice walking the woods.


Should be a good time - how old is she again?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

5 months

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 5 months
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Get some pics - should be fun if the rain holds out....has to be better than what I came home to yesterday.....


----------



## jacobh

Hahaha look at those sad eyes!!!! No way u can be mad


----------



## Mathias

Amazing Joe, our pups have more toys than we do!

She's a beauty!


----------



## Mathias

Our daughter and son-in-law bought a home on 175 acres in middle Tennessee, not too far from where they're at now. Couple ponds, mix of woods and fields. Looks like I'll be buying a TN license this year!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Our daughter and son-in-law bought a home on 175 acres in middle Tennessee, not too far from where they're at now. Couple ponds, mix of woods and fields. Looks like I'll be buying a TN license this year!


WOW- that's great. TN has been putting out some great deer. I have a few contacts there through the12-ring. Let me know if you think I could help with anything. Congrats to your daughter and her husband, Daddy must have raised her right. Some parts have a healthy hog population that can be hunted at off-times throughout the year, giving a whole new meaning to spring 3D:darkbeer:

Joe

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Didn't the new non-typical record just come out of TN?


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Didn't the new non-typical record just come out of TN?


I was going to check that out later, but I think you are correct?

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Get some pics - should be fun if the rain holds out....has to be better than what I came home to yesterday.....


It's a piddle pad. No it's a toy. It's both!!

Could be worse Joe. Our first golden chewed the down comforter(s) on our bed a few times. Walking in the door after work and seeing your dog greet you with feathers on her back is not a good sign.

Right now, Maisy doesn't seem to care that she had spaying surgery two days ago and has stitches because she's bouncing around like nothing happened. It's a battle just trying to keep her from overdoing it.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Our daughter and son-in-law bought a home on 175 acres in middle Tennessee, not too far from where they're at now. Couple ponds, mix of woods and fields. Looks like I'll be buying a TN license this year!


That sounds like heaven.


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> I was going to check that out later, but I think you are correct?
> 
> Joe


Yup. I thought I read it on the FB. It's been confirmed after the required drying period. Beat the record by a few more inches too. 

So, Matt. I'd definitely be buying a tag there! 

http://www.hartsvillevidette.com/sports/sumner-county-buck-certified-world-record/


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Our daughter and son-in-law bought a home on 175 acres in middle Tennessee, not too far from where they're at now. Couple ponds, mix of woods and fields. Looks like I'll be buying a TN license this year!


That's awesome, its always fun to hunt somewhere different and new.


----------



## rambofirstblood

Thought you guys would like to see this...
New state record NT Bow kill.

http://www.wearecentralpa.com/news/huntingdon-county-native-sets-record-with-biggest-buck/639532802


----------



## rambofirstblood

sorry guys, I see this was already posted.
I missed it.


----------



## nicko

Another PGC program cut due to budget issues.

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=96

I know not everybody is a fan of the PAGC. But.......what needs to happen for everybody to realize that a license fee increase is long overdue? I guarantee a negative effect on deer seasons in some way due to budgetary issues would get everybody's attention.


----------



## nick060200

nicko said:


> Another PGC program cut due to budget issues.
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=96
> 
> I know not everybody is a fan of the PAGC. But.......what needs to happen for everybody to realize that a license fee increase is long overdue? I guarantee a negative effect on deer seasons in some way due to budgetary issues would get everybody's attention.


I wonder if there is a lot of fluff that can be cut ? I mean they said that they closed 2 facilities and it's going to save 1.5million. But they didn't say how or if it will effect the number of birds released. If it doesn't drastically impact pheasant hunting in areas that get stocked then why wasn't this done years ago? Idk


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Another PGC program cut due to budget issues.
> 
> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=96
> 
> I know not everybody is a fan of the PAGC. But.......what needs to happen for everybody to realize that a license fee increase is long overdue? I guarantee a negative effect on deer seasons in some way due to budgetary issues would get everybody's attention.


Totally agree. Not sure how anyone can be opposed to an increase.


----------



## nicko

nick060200 said:


> I wonder if there is a lot of fluff that can be cut ? I mean they said that they closed 2 facilities and it's going to save 1.5million. But they didn't say how or if it will effect the number of birds released. If it doesn't drastically impact pheasant hunting in areas that get stocked then why wasn't this done years ago? Idk


I can't imagine there is any fluff left at this point. The PAGC has been on a teeter-totter with their budget for the last decade slashing programs and then bumping them back up as cash flow allows. The pheasant stocking program is a prime example. Stocking allocations about 10 years ago were cut from something like 200,000 birds to 100,000 (my figures may be off but it was a sizeable cut). Then they were bumped up again to the 200,000 level. Now those levels are being cut again and other programs that support the pheasant population are going away as well because they are operating in the red. If the PAGC was a for-profit private business, they probably would have gone belly up years ago. 

Pheasant hunting in PA is nowhere close to what deer hunting is in PA but it is the big kahuna of small game hunting in this state and there are still a lot of hunters who are passionate bird hunters. Granted, put and take pheasant hunting is not the ideal scenario but it's where we are now. It's got to be hard for a game management entity like the PAGC watch Pennsylvania go from one of the top pheasant hunting states in the entire *country* in the 70s and 80s to now being entirely reliant on stocked birds in order to have a huntable population. They have been doing whatever they can within budgetary constraints to turn back the clock. Unfortunately, they have been fighting a losing battle. Will more money help change that? Not likely. But they have to try.


----------



## cc122368

I seen pheasants everywhere walking along the roads while hunting deer and turkey this year I wanted to go get after some but did not get to but I killed lots of other game this year.


----------



## nicko

cc122368 said:


> I seen pheasants everywhere walking along the roads while hunting deer and turkey this year I wanted to go get after some but did not get to but I killed lots of other game this year.


The only time most PA hunters typically see pheasants in the manner you described are within a day or two of when the stocking truck arrives.


----------



## Deerhuntindick

nick060200 said:


> I wonder if there is a lot of fluff that can be cut ? I mean they said that they closed 2 facilities and it's going to save 1.5million. But they didn't say how or if it will effect the number of birds released. If it doesn't drastically impact pheasant hunting in areas that get stocked then why wasn't this done years ago? Idk


Not sure what kind of money the PGC employees make but at a modest rate of 50,000 a year for 14 employees that's 700,000 right there not to mention health care cost and pension obligations. I believe thats where the savings come in. The pheasants are collateral damage.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Mathias

Only kill of the day. Perfect cover but no birds today.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

They love this mix I planted last fall.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc122368

Nope nicko there everywhere around here still must not have been that many hunters hunting them here this year as it's more than I see other years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like and awesome morning Matt.

I covered almost 2-miles today with my Dad and Fawn. No sheds, but if I ever need to locate deer poop, Fawn's already earned her Masters degree....


----------



## jacobh

Well this is my last sit for the year. Just our watching to see what's still around. As for pheasants I haven't seen any this year. I hunt right next to the gamelands and we use to get birds that would make their way over to private ground but the past 2 years I haven't seen a thing


----------



## nicko

cc122368 said:


> Nope nicko there everywhere around here still must not have been that many hunters hunting them here this year as it's more than I see other years.


Which county are you in? Down herein Chester and Montgomery counties, the gamelands get pillaged and plundered.


----------



## nicko

Good luckScott. I'm at it too. Afternoons are terrible on this property but I had to give it a shot.


----------



## full moon64

jacobh said:


> Well this is my last sit for the year. Just our watching to see what's still around. As for pheasants I haven't seen any this year. I hunt right next to the gamelands and we use to get birds that would make their way over to private ground but the past 2 years I haven't seen a thing


I read in pa news they just closing down..2.pheasants farms way less stocking


----------



## jacobh

Very possible when I was younger they had the pheasant farm in a Limerick. Huge pens filled with pheasants. Shut it down and turned it into gamelands and it really took its toll around here


----------



## 12-Ringer

full moon64 said:


> I read in pa news they just closing down..2.pheasants farms way less stocking


Stocking won't change, two farms closed two others ~double their output. No growing from eggs now, all from chicks....no more STATE OWNED breeding, incubators, etc...just brood houses and pens.

At least that's the word circulating through PA NAVHDA chapters and those guys are typically on top of these things.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Nick good luck to u bud. Like i said im sitting out but only way ill shoot is if it's a cripple. Let us know how u do!!


----------



## fap1800

jacobh said:


> Well this is my last sit for the year. Just our watching to see what's still around. As for pheasants I haven't seen any this year. I hunt right next to the gamelands and we use to get birds that would make their way over to private ground but the past 2 years I haven't seen a thing


This is it for me as well. It'll be the first year in a long while that I haven't killed a deer. Fortunately I have a freezer full of elk so I can't complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Visibility not even 100 yards right now.


----------



## jacobh

Haha Fap I'll give u my deer u gimme your elk LoL!!!!


----------



## j.d.m.

By noon today, I knew it wouldn't be worth it. Muggy not very cold, but a chill, warm enough for other guys to get out on the public I would have tried on, everything still wet from all night of rain, I just flat out wussed out and stayed in the wood stove heated house and got some stuff done. I think my drive dwindled along with the buck's desire to rut. By now, if it isn't brutal cold, I don't get excited for late season. For some reason, late season works better if it's nasty out, in single digit temps. 
Now it's time to prep future stand sites for next year and get some land work done too. I think I'm more into that then actually hunting anymore. It's nice to see the work pay off with increased deer activity.


----------



## nicko

Blanked again, I wasn't expecting much so I can't say I am disappointed.

Temperatures are forecast to get more seasonal by the end of the week but not bitter cold.


----------



## jacobh

I saw a mom and fawn cruise by and that was it. Wednesday may be good after the rain. If anyone's in the Royersford area my son has a baseball fundraiser at Texas Roadhouse I'll be there from 5-6 if anyone stops by stop by and talk would like to meet some guys on here


----------



## 13third

I know it's not hunting related but my girlfriend and I decided a weekend get away was in order. Made a trip to Williamsport and headed up to Loyalsock state forest today for some hiking. 








































These pics are of an unnamed 40' water fall on a stream called hound run. About a mile hike up the mountain with some fairly treacherous navigation required. 
















Sammi found a small cave on Miners Run interesting. 
https://vimeo.com/200518468


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a great day 13!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just a quick heads-up, found a few ticks after yesterday's excursions. Time for a Sawyers treatment of my gear. 

Those on Fawn were dead, likely thanks in big part to her Revolution treatments.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Just a quick heads-up, found a few ticks after yesterday's excursions. Time for a Sawyers treatment of my gear.
> 
> Those on Fawn were dead, likely thanks in big part to her Revolution treatments.
> Joe


Was using Frontline for years, but I've switched to Soresto the last year. Just put new ones on the dogs yesterday before heading out for the day with them. Couldn't be happier with the Soresto. Seemed like around here the ticks had built up a resistance to the Frontline over the years. Headed out with them for shed hunting a bit here. Gotta beat Nicko


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Was using Frontline for years, but I've switched to Soresto the last year. Just put new ones on the dogs yesterday before heading out for the day with them. Couldn't be happier with the Soresto. Seemed like around here the ticks had built up a resistance to the Frontline over the years. Headed out with them for shed hunting a bit here. Gotta beat Nicko


Lol....good luck..

Never heard of Soresto, maybe I'll look into it. The vet we went to who has a specialty with sporting dogs recommended Revolution because it takes care of heartworms as well. Does Soresto do the same?

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Lol....good luck..
> 
> Never heard of Soresto, maybe I'll look into it. The vet we went to who has a specialty with sporting dogs recommended Revolution because it takes care of heartworms as well. Does Soresto do the same?
> 
> Joe


Don't think so, I think my wife gives them chews that takes care of the heartworm. The Soresto is a collar and its easy, put it on and forget about it. It's expensive up front ($60 at Tractor Supply) but lasts for 9 months. I generally just do 6 months and replace, they say that swimming reduces time it's effective and my dogs are swimming in the summer (black labs don't tolerate heat very well). 
Thanks for the Revolution tip too. With my area I'm always looking for something better. Was out yesterday and pulled 4 ticks off myself.

Edit: Can see the gray collar underneath his regular collar here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a great day!!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a great day!!
> 
> Joe


Ha! That was lunch break a few weeks ago. Was taking the pup 2-3 times a week at lunch for awhile there. That was the first rooster that was all by himself without my older dog around.


----------



## nicko

Being a glutton for punishment and not knowing when to quit, I hit some local gamelands this afternoon. High winds and rain are pretty crappy to hunt in no matter how warm or cold it is but I was hoping conditions were right to push some deer into an isolated strip of dense pines for cover. It was wishful thinking but I knew the weather just wasn't bitter enough considering how warm this winter has been. Deer sign was few and far in between and i'm confident the pressure from all the hunting starting with youth pheasant and then gun season and back to pheasant all the way through the holidays has pushed the deer elsewhere. 

I need the season to end. Otherwise, I'll keep trying no matter how remote the chances of success. I still plan to give it one or two more sits behind my parents in hopes of topping off the freezer.


----------



## jtkratzer

I found a tick on one of my dogs yesterday and they haven't been out of the yard other than for a walk in the neighborhood. Likely won't get the flea and tick spray put on the yard until spring. Picked up the meat from the deer I shot on the 13th. Time to come up with some meal ideas using the loads of ground meat I have. I want to try some sausage for grilling/smoking, something other than snack foods. Posted on the Hey Smokers thread about it as well.


----------



## nicko

jtkratzer said:


> I found a tick on one of my dogs yesterday and they haven't been out of the yard other than for a walk in the neighborhood. Likely won't get the flea and tick spray put on the yard until spring. Picked up the meat from the deer I shot on the 13th. *Time to come up with some meal ideas using the loads of ground meat I have*. I want to try some sausage for grilling/smoking, something other than snack foods. Posted on the Hey Smokers thread about it as well.


- chili
- meatloaf
- meatballs
- burgers
- try a hand at summer sausage


----------



## Mathias

I had several of you guys in my cell, but I lost all of my contacts in a cell phone meltdown. If you don't mind and you still have my # send me a text so that I can save, thanks.


----------



## jtkratzer

nicko said:


> - chili
> - meatloaf
> - meatballs
> - burgers
> - try a hand at summer sausage


Sure, the staples uses of ground meat. We've done all of that stuff except summer sausage. We do a lot of taco meat, shepherd's pie, adding it to spaghetti sauce...

Sausage type stuff is something I haven't previously tried. Planning to get a recipe or two from my brother in law. He just made jalapeño cheddar burgers after mixing in some ground chuck.


----------



## nicko

I have been using this summer sausage recipe I found online and it comes out great. I have been substituting 1 pound of ground pork to make it a mix of 4 pounds venison and 1 pound ground pork just add some extra moisture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> Sure, the staples uses of ground meat. We've done all of that stuff except summer sausage. We do a lot of taco meat, shepherd's pie, adding it to spaghetti sauce...
> 
> Sausage type stuff is something I haven't previously tried. Planning to get a recipe or two from my brother in law. He just made jalapeño cheddar burgers after mixing in some ground chuck.



Pretty awesome bologna blend to try....Owens Red Barn

I also really enjoy taking the Honey BBQ Snack Stick blend, adding some encapsulated citric acid and stuffing sausage casings with it...makes an GREAT slice and pairs with cheese, fruit, mustard...you name it...

Waiting to get my hands on some of the Cajun Sausage Blend and give a report.

http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Pretty awesome bologna blend to try....Owens Red Barn
> 
> I also really enjoy taking the Honey BBQ Snack Stick blend, adding some encapsulated citric acid and stuffing sausage casings with it...makes an GREAT slice and pairs with cheese, fruit, mustard...you name it...
> 
> Waiting to get my hands on some of the Cajun Sausage Blend and give a report.
> 
> http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
> 
> Joe


Done anything that ended up on the grill, maybe in a bun after that? I have an idea to try stuffing a casing that would produce brat-sized links, and either keeping them raw to grill or even smoke and reheat. 

I'll check out Owen's site. Thanks for the link, Joe.


----------



## Ebard22

i did up 20lbs of owens jalapeno sausage with high temp cheddar into casings and am very happy with the results!


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> Done anything that ended up on the grill, maybe in a bun after that? I have an idea to try stuffing a casing that would produce brat-sized links, and either keeping them raw to grill or even smoke and reheat.
> 
> I'll check out Owen's site. Thanks for the link, Joe.


I posted on the Hey Smokers thread...I know you saw it....

A few other ideas...if you can slice a roast for chip-steak - you won't regret it. A neck roast is great for this....throw it on a slicer, slice it down pan fry with mushrooms, onions, AWESOME stuff.... a fan favorite around here....slice the venison, cut a bell pepper into boats, stuff boat with garden vegetable cream cheese, top with a tomato wedge, wrap it all with the sliced venison...smoke, pan fry, grill, roast - whatever - it is awesome...

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

the one thing I don't make myself usually is the bologna and summer sausage type stuff, we do all our own processing but we did sausage a few times and it seemed like a lot of work when i can have someone make it relatively cheap and hassle free once the deer is already butchered. I just take ground meat in gallon zip locks usually about 5lbs in each and do it once I have like 40+ lbs to be made into something and it lasts a while. I save money but not having him package it as well I pick it up in boxes lined with wax paper and cut and vacuum seal how I want it.


----------



## dougell

That's a legitimate point but if you have the right equip,it's not that much work.If you have a good mixer and a good stuffer it cuts the work in half.


----------



## jtkratzer

dougell said:


> That's a legitimate point but if you have the right equip,it's not that much work.If you have a good mixer and a good stuffer it cuts the work in half.


I'm 34. Figured I have a lot of years left to use a grinder and stuffer. My gripe about getting the processed stuff done where the deer are butchered is they batch process and mix with other people's deer. I also have no control over the spices, seasoning, source or type of fat. With a brother in law who can get me casings for $12 rather than $35 plus shipping and any meat/fat product I want at wholesale, it's probably cheaper to do it on my own and I enjoy cooking/preparing food and the entertainment side of it. I really enjoyed brewing my own beer, but the schedule has been tight lately to give up eight hours or so on a Saturday for a brew day.


----------



## PAKraig

jtkratzer said:


> I'm 34. Figured I have a lot of years left to use a grinder and stuffer. My gripe about getting the processed stuff done where the deer are butchered is they batch process and mix with other people's deer. I also have no control over the spices, seasoning, source or type of fat. With a brother in law who can get me casings for $12 rather than $35 plus shipping and any meat/fat product I want at wholesale, it's probably cheaper to do it on my own and I enjoy cooking/preparing food and the entertainment side of it. I really enjoyed brewing my own beer, but the schedule has been tight lately to give up eight hours or so on a Saturday for a brew day.


This is the advantage to having a part time job in a grocery store meat department. Can't process anything there, but I have access to lots of goodies!


----------



## TauntoHawk

I take my stuff outside of deer season just freeze and wait and take it to a guy who promises that if I bring 30+ lbs he keeps it separate from anything else so I get back my deer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I take my stuff outside of deer season just freeze and wait and take it to a guy who promises that if I bring 30+ lbs he keeps it separate from anything else so I get back my deer.


Lucky you have a guy like that....not many in these parts.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I've never had a problem with any of the cuts and other things I've gotten from the processor I use but with the buck I got this year, the ground venison has had small bits of bone in it. I bite down on something and it feels like I'm biting a stone. I'm afraid I'm going to break a tooth one of these times. The bits are like tiny white cinders. Very small but also very hard. I am eating the burger now with cautious bites.


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Lucky you have a guy like that....not many in these parts.
> 
> Joe


Menonite guy, doesn't do a lot of deer mostly beef and pork for farmers I only use him for the processed stuff we do all the rest at home. Last year I took 80lbs all the B grade grind as I call it front shoulder meat, flank and other scrap areas. Turns out great and honestly it just saves me the hassle and I like it better than when I tried it on my own

I didn't plan on getting any done this year didn't think I'd have enough meat missing half my season with a kid being born but I'll get more done next year for sure. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

For a good venison meatloaf recipe check out the one from Meateater. My wife and I have made that so many times since I saw him make it in the episode. Recipe is online, I will try and find it to post. Its a stuffed meatloaf with sautéed onions, mushroom and spinach and sharp cheddar cheese in the middle and a Dijon honey mustard glaze on the top. Its pretty damn good.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> I take my stuff outside of deer season just freeze and wait and take it to a guy who promises that if I bring 30+ lbs he keeps it separate from anything else so I get back my deer.





TauntoHawk said:


> Menonite guy, doesn't do a lot of deer mostly beef and pork for farmers I only use him for the processed stuff we do all the rest at home. Last year I took 80lbs all the B grade grind as I call it front shoulder meat, flank and other scrap areas. Turns out great and honestly it just saves me the hassle and I like it better than when I tried it on my own
> 
> I didn't plan on getting any done this year didn't think I'd have enough meat missing half my season with a kid being born but I'll get more done next year for sure.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


PM me. We have a local guy who turns out the best snack sticks and ring bologna I've probably ever had. Variety of flavors and heat levels. I have his mild sticks, which have enough kick to be a crowd pleaser and the jalapeno cheddar ring bologna is incredible. He doesn't advertise, all word of mouth. Same concept, but only requires 15 lbs. His hot dog requirements are insane though, 70 lbs of meat gets you 100 lbs of hot dogs.


----------



## jacobh

Brooke's in Boyertown makes great hot dogs. It changed names now but if u look up Brooke's it gets u the number it's right on route 100. We then get summer sausage with cheese and Jalapeño and then deer sticks at J mark martins in Lancaster


----------



## adr1601

13third said:


> I know it's not hunting related but my girlfriend and I decided a weekend get away was in order. Made a trip to Williamsport and headed up to Loyalsock state forest today for some hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are of an unnamed 40' water fall on a stream called hound run. About a mile hike up the mountain with some fairly treacherous navigation required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammi found a small cave on Miners Run interesting.
> https://vimeo.com/200518468
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you go up to Mcintyre wild area?


----------



## 13third

adr1601 said:


> Did you go up to Mcintyre wild area?


We started up in however I wimped out. Road turned to solid ice probably 2 miles up and after my adventure with ice last January trying to get up onto Dollysods in WV with temps of -4 we decided to back out and return later for that adventure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

13third said:


> We started up in however I wimped out. Road turned to solid ice probably 2 miles up and after my adventure with ice last January trying to get up onto Dollysods in WV with temps of -4 we decided to back out and return later for that adventure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dolly Sods Is a pretty cool place isn't it. Been to The Cranberry Wilderness in WV?

Old loggers path is right the road from Rock Run also. Lots of easy hiking up on there.


----------



## 13third

adr1601 said:


> Dolly Sods Is a pretty cool place isn't it. Been to The Cranberry Wilderness in WV?
> 
> Old loggers path is right the road from Rock Run also. Lots of easy hiking up on there.


I for one don't believe this mythical place called Dollysods even exists. (We didn't make it up in) I was being mr. nice guy and made room for another vehicle to pass by and that's where I stayed for almost 3 hours. When you get a 3/4 ton diesel stuck, You are STUCK!! 


We are sure to go back and check out McIntyre and old loggers pass in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Brooke's in Boyertown makes great hot dogs. It changed names now but if u look up Brooke's it gets u the number it's right on route 100. We then get summer sausage with cheese and Jalapeño and then deer sticks at J mark martins in Lancaster


Never heard of J Mark Martin's. Red Run Road in New Holland according to Google Maps. I'll have to check them out. Do they process deer or only make stuff with meat you drop off?


----------



## TauntoHawk

J mark Martin is where I get my stuff done my father also uses a zimmermans for snack stix at times..


----------



## jacobh

They do everything there. If u want to try some stuff I got summer sausage and sticks I'll get u some to try. Yep that's them it's right near shady maple


QUOTE=jtkratzer;1099869225]Never heard of J Mark Martin's. Red Run Road in New Holland according to Google Maps. I'll have to check them out. Do they process deer or only make stuff with meat you drop off?[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonfoust

Anybody heading to the GC meeting on the 30th?


----------



## bhunter23

vonfoust said:


> Anybody heading to the GC meeting on the 30th?


I just got the email, where do they have the meeting at.


----------



## vonfoust

bhunter23 said:


> I just got the email, where do they have the meeting at.


No idea. Harrisburg somewhere.


----------



## nicko

Tomorrow is the final dance for PA in the special reg WMUs. Anybody going out for one last sit? I'll be out bright and early to see if I can pull out some 11th hour heroics and fill at least 1 doe tag for the year. Then we wait for fall all over again.


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Tomorrow is the final dance for PA in the special reg WMUs. Anybody going out for one last sit? I'll be out bright and early to see if I can pull out some 11th hour heroics and fill at least 1 doe tag for the year. Then we wait for fall all over again.


I will be out in the afternoon....work in the morning, going in early so no one gives me grief for leaving to get one last sit in.....praying for that 1st buck to walk by tomorrow haha.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> J mark Martin is where I get my stuff done my father also uses a zimmermans for snack stix at times..


I'll check them out. Zimmerman's has done my last five deer. 



jacobh said:


> They do everything there. If u want to try some stuff I got summer sausage and sticks I'll get u some to try. Yep that's them it's right near shady maple
> 
> 
> QUOTE=jtkratzer;1099869225]Never heard of J Mark Martin's. Red Run Road in New Holland according to Google Maps. I'll have to check them out. Do they process deer or only make stuff with meat you drop off?


[/QUOTE]

How far are you from Lititz? I'm more than willing to trade some. Can't say I remember ever having summer sausage if that's different from ring bologna.


----------



## Sight Window

Good luck to everyone who can still hunt today, the fat lady is about to sing.


----------



## jtkratzer

Sight Window said:


> Good luck to everyone who can still hunt today, the fat lady is about to sing.


Yup...buck tag is going unfilled this year. I'm content with the roughly 100 lbs I put in the freezer.


----------



## jacobh

Do u know where French creek outfitters is? I'm 5-10 min from there. Yea it's different then ring Bologna. U eat it cold like it though but a lot bigger. Kinda has like a salami taste





jtkratzer said:


> I'll check them out. Zimmerman's has done my last five deer.


How far are you from Lititz? I'm more than willing to trade some. Can't say I remember ever having summer sausage if that's different from ring bologna.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> Do u know where French creek outfitters is? I'm 5-10 min from there. Yea it's different then ring Bologna. U eat it cold like it though but a lot bigger. Kinda has like a salami taste


I've used their indoor gun range. The shop is about an hour door-to-door. I'd head east on the turnpike and north on 113.


----------



## rogersb

I went out to scout a spot I never got to sit during the season on SGL and ended up coming across a pretty nice path through the woods when I was about ready to head back. The trail was heading in the direction I wanted to go so I took it. In 20 minutes of hiking I never saw a tree stand and thought it was crazy that no one threw one up. Then I came across two ground blinds that were built like permanent fixtures. Real nice. Trees were trimmed and the path from this point forward was well kept. Where trees had fallen down someone had used a chainsaw to keep the path clear. Then I realized why there were no tree stands. These guys probably think they own this section.

When I first got to the parking lot there was one truck. Wouldn't you know it the guy who set up those blinds was the guy who owned the truck. He had been out doing some cleaning around the blinds and we got out of the woods around the same time. He made it pretty clear he didn't like others moving in on his spot and was angry that bike riders had started using his trail. Told me how it was illegal. I just kept thinking isn't landscaping on SGL illegal  Oh well, I didn't see any sign deer ever cross through that area, he can keep it.


----------



## full moon64

rogersb said:


> I went out to scout a spot I never got to sit during the season on SGL and ended up coming across a pretty nice path through the woods when I was about ready to head back. The trail was heading in the direction I wanted to go so I took it. In 20 minutes of hiking I never saw a tree stand and thought it was crazy that no one threw one up. Then I came across two ground blinds that were built like permanent fixtures. Real nice. Trees were trimmed and the path from this point forward was well kept. Where trees had fallen down someone had used a chainsaw to keep the path clear. Then I realized why there were no tree stands. These guys probably think they own this section.
> 
> When I first got to the parking lot there was one truck. Wouldn't you know it the guy who set up those blinds was the guy who owned the truck. He had been out doing some cleaning around the blinds and we got out of the woods around the same time. He made it pretty clear he didn't like others moving in on his spot and was angry that bike riders had started using his trail. Told me how it was illegal. I just kept thinking isn't landscaping on SGL illegal  Oh well, I didn't see any sign deer ever cross through that area, he can keep it.


leave a note on his truck no tree trimming...from bike riders thx:smile_red_bike:


----------



## jacobh

Well next time your going to shoot. PM me an I'll meet u there and get u some of their summer sausages and sticks to try. Also have some hot dogs made by Brooke's in Boyertown u can try but that may be too far for u to drive but they're pretty good


QUOTE=jtkratzer;1099941914]I've used their indoor gun range. The shop is about an hour door-to-door. I'd head east on the turnpike and north on 113.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

Wonder why we have problems in this part of the state . There you go we have tags left on the last day so let's use them up . Shoot them all !!!!


----------



## jacobh

Yea Bob where's that from? Crazy isn't it???


----------



## full moon64

I dont really agree on late season hunting anyway..Most of those adults and some yearling are breed..I decided too eat my doe tag and not go..


----------



## nicko

Went down with a whimper yesterday. Didn't even see a tail. It was still a good season. I got my first buck in 6 years, got a few trips in up to Potter, I have meat in the freezer, had a good time doing it.


----------



## jacobh

Yep agreed I didn't go out to kill since begininning of Dec. that pic shows how greedy people are and how quickly a few people can destroy a deer herd!!! Sickening


QUOTE=full moon64;1099967498]I dont really agree on late season hunting anyway..Most of those adults and some yearling are breed..I decided too eat my doe tag and not go..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

I found this year, less is more. I took away the self induced stress of hitting a tree every available minute and hunted smarter.
Killed a scorable buck, my first in 5 years of passing numerous mediocre bucks, and a fat doe early.
New puppy to hunt over this Fall, new bow on order...and far too many projects to occupy my time.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> I dont really agree on late season hunting anyway..Most of those adults and some yearling are breed..I decided too eat my doe tag and not go..


 Every time I hear this I scratch my head. So killing a doe in October is different than January? Please tell me what difference it makes if you kill a deer that's already bred or one before its bred. Either way it's a dead deer. No offspring either way.


----------



## jacobh

In oct I'm not pulling fetus out of them


----------



## jtkratzer

Billy H said:


> Every time I hear this I scratch my head. So killing a doe in October is different than January? Please tell me what difference it makes if you kill a deer that's already bred or one before its bred. Either way it's a dead deer. No offspring either way.


Agreed. Same with killing a buck. Doe likely turns out 1-3 fawns, how many doe are bred by a single buck?


----------



## jtkratzer

jacobh said:


> In oct I'm not pulling fetus out of them


Have you done that in January? Latest I've killed one is 13 Jan. Nothing out of the ordinary then.


----------



## nicko

There are some does that come into estrus in October before the majority of the herd. It is less likely you will kill a pregnant doe in October but it is still possible.


----------



## Mathias

The last January doe I killed carried twins. Call me sally but it wasn't a fun discovery.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64

Mathias said:


> The last January doe I killed carried twins. Call me sally but it wasn't a fun discovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


yep,,I was NJ ..first late season years ago..Mother and younger doe come under my stand in snow,,shot younger because i thought momma had young inside..Small doe had twins full bodies,,I will be honest i cried and buried them,,never again


----------



## full moon64

Billy H said:


> Every time I hear this I scratch my head. So killing a doe in October is different than January? Please tell me what difference it makes if you kill a deer that's already bred or one before its bred. Either way it's a dead deer. No offspring either way.


October Your killing one deer,,In late season when shooting that same doe you may be killing 2 or 3 deer for next year..


----------



## jacobh

Yes I have. Rather disgusting too!!!! Fully formed



QUOTE=jtkratzer;1099974290]Have you done that in January? Latest I've killed one is 13 Jan. Nothing out of the ordinary then.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicko

I'be never experienced that but I can see it putting a damper on a successful hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The last January doe I killed carried twins. Call me sally but it wasn't a fun discovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Same here, I don't do it anymore for that reason. Can see some less than positive pics in the contest forum on Team 4s team page. One of their hunters had it happen to him.

Also one shot what I thought was a huge doe; you guessed it...a shed buck.

Don't enjoy the late season all that much.

Rather get them early when you can tell if their button buck or not and you know your not knocking off a doe who could be carrying the next state record.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I went out to scout a spot I never got to sit during the season on SGL and ended up coming across a pretty nice path through the woods when I was about ready to head back. The trail was heading in the direction I wanted to go so I took it. In 20 minutes of hiking I never saw a tree stand and thought it was crazy that no one threw one up. Then I came across two ground blinds that were built like permanent fixtures. Real nice. Trees were trimmed and the path from this point forward was well kept. Where trees had fallen down someone had used a chainsaw to keep the path clear. Then I realized why there were no tree stands. These guys probably think they own this section.
> 
> When I first got to the parking lot there was one truck. Wouldn't you know it the guy who set up those blinds was the guy who owned the truck. He had been out doing some cleaning around the blinds and we got out of the woods around the same time. He made it pretty clear he didn't like others moving in on his spot and was angry that bike riders had started using his trail. Told me how it was illegal. I just kept thinking isn't landscaping on SGL illegal  Oh well, I didn't see any sign deer ever cross through that area, he can keep it.


Happened to me twice, same guy, two different spots about 1/2 mile apart. Was glad to explain to him, even offered to show him in the manual, where it is illegal to use man made blinds out of downfalls if you move any branches at all.

He didn't like it, liked it even less when he hiked in the following Sat morning and I was already 20' up in my summit.

Public land perils

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I went out to scout a spot I never got to sit during the season on SGL and ended up coming across a pretty nice path through the woods when I was about ready to head back. The trail was heading in the direction I wanted to go so I took it. In 20 minutes of hiking I never saw a tree stand and thought it was crazy that no one threw one up. Then I came across two ground blinds that were built like permanent fixtures. Real nice. Trees were trimmed and the path from this point forward was well kept. Where trees had fallen down someone had used a chainsaw to keep the path clear. Then I realized why there were no tree stands. These guys probably think they own this section.
> 
> When I first got to the parking lot there was one truck. Wouldn't you know it the guy who set up those blinds was the guy who owned the truck. He had been out doing some cleaning around the blinds and we got out of the woods around the same time. He made it pretty clear he didn't like others moving in on his spot and was angry that bike riders had started using his trail. Told me how it was illegal. I just kept thinking isn't landscaping on SGL illegal  Oh well, I didn't see any sign deer ever cross through that area, he can keep it.


Happened to me twice, same guy, two different spots about 1/2 mile apart. Was glad to explain to him, even offered to show him in the manual, where it is illegal to use man made blinds out of downfalls if you move any branches at all.

He didn't like it, liked it even less when he hiked in the following Sat morning and I was already 20' up in my summit.

Public land perils

Joe


----------



## Billy H

full moon64 said:


> October Your killing one deer,,In late season when shooting that same doe you may be killing 2 or 3 deer for next year..


Seriously, you have got be kidding. I don't think I can explain it any better than I already have. So if I kill the doe in October some how miraculously the two offspring she will have had will pop up out of nowhere? Doesn't matter what time of year you kill em ,those offspring won't come to be.


----------



## Mathias

Billy, it's Common Core math…….


----------



## Billy H

Yes, if your worried about the size of the herd or the new state record don't shot doe,,period!


----------



## rogersb

I wish I wouldn't have lost my doe license. Watched 9 doe filter through my woods tonight. That's like what? 20+ deer come summer?  My wife says they're like rats.


----------



## dougell

Billy's logic is correct.If you kill a doe before she got bred.You're still killing future fawns.It makes no difference.I've never killed a doe in rifle season that had visible fawns in her but they were still bred.I've never killed a doe in the late season that fetuses weren't visible.Hunting is a personal thing.If that bothers a guy,there's nothing wrong with not wanting to have to see that.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I agree with billy for sure about the breeding part. I for one just do not like seeing fully formed fawns. Doug early rifle I haven't seen them but down here late season just ended Saturday so u can kinda guess what they'd look like this time of the year


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> The last January doe I killed carried twins. Call me sally but it wasn't a fun discovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I agree Sally; I'd have to be pretty desperate for venison to harvest a doe in the late season anymore, and yet, despite not having a buck tag, I was still out freezing my rear off in late December and early January this year. Still not sure what I was looking for, but I guess I would've known had I seen it....
Shot a nice 1.5 year doe in January 2015 with very obvious twins...won't do it again. Billy might call me delusional, but I'm ok with shooting a non-pregnant doe in October, but usually won't if she has little ones with her either. Guess I'm getting soft. I'm always looking for a "Trophy Doe" as defined by Todd Graf from Bowhunt or Die; 1 of only a handful of shows I watch these days......


----------



## dougell

I've seen quite a few in flintlock season.They're definitely very noticeable by then.


----------



## Billy H

PAKraig said:


> Billy might call me delusional, but I'm ok with shooting a non-pregnant doe in October, but usually won't if she has little ones with her either. Guess I'm getting soft. ....


I did not call anyone delusional nor did I even imply it. I just spoke to the skewed thought about killing bred or not bred doe. I also am not a fan of killing doe with young fawns. Been there done that and it can be an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## PAKraig

Billy H said:


> I did not call anyone delusional nor did I even imply it. I just spoke to the skewed thought about killing bred or not bred doe. I also am not a fan of killing doe with young fawns. Been there done that and it can be an uncomfortable situation.


No offense intended Billy and I didn't mean to put words in your mouth. I was indirectly calling myself delusional - choosing to believe 1 thing, knowing full-well it isn't exactly true, but it allows me to sleep at night :shade:


----------



## yetihunter1

nicko said:


> Went down with a whimper yesterday. Didn't even see a tail. It was still a good season. I got my first buck in 6 years, got a few trips in up to Potter, I have meat in the freezer, had a good time doing it.


you weren't alone in closing out the season without even a sighting. I got out Saturday afternoon....misjudged the tree I was climbing and only made it 15ft up before my climber leveled out....decided to just stay there....didn't see anything. Time now to mess around with the bow, maybe go back to a 5 pin with a bigger housing, try shooting the prime with the grip off, switch to a drop away....who knows!


----------



## jtkratzer

I don't like the idea of my shot killing unborn deer, but from a sheer numbers and her management process, it's irrelevant. If the vast majority of the does are being bred or going to get bred, when you take that doe out of the herd, the end result is she's dead and won't produce offspring whether it's October or January. You could make the argument, applying the same logic, that killing a buck before the breeding starts has a larger negative impact on the herd than killing a pregnant doe in January.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really not looking to argue with anyone, but it's pretty clear in the special regulation WMUs that you are in NO way negatively impacting the herd by taking a doe or two or three...

You guys know I am NO PAGC apologists, if you're going to trust their data it clearly indicates the special regulation areas cannot sustain the herd as it is now. I could easily see how some could make the case that you may actually be hurting the herd by not taking a doe out.

Again, not preaching or indicating one practice is better than the other; to each their own. Some years I take multiples, others I take none.

Have had the chance to work a little with the biologists on our lease. I got an idea of how they determine how many deer need to come off of the 540 acre lease. When we're given our quota, it's only doe that count. So if we're told we need to take 8 deer, only doe count, not antlerless, must be a doe...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Really not looking to argue with anyone, but it's pretty clear in the special regulation WMUs that you are in NO way negatively impacting the herd by taking a doe or two or three...
> 
> You guys know I am NO PAGC apologists, if you're going to trust their data it clearly indicates the special regulation areas cannot sustain the herd as it is now. I could easily see how some could make the case that you may actually be hurting the herd by not taking a doe out.
> 
> Again, not preaching or indicating one practice is better than the other; to each their own. Some years I take multiples, others I take none.
> 
> Have had the chance to work a little with the biologists on our lease. I got an idea of how they determine how many deer need to come off of the 540 acre lease. When we're given our quota, it's only doe that count. So if we're told we need to take 8 deer, only doe count, not antlerless, must be a doe...
> 
> Joe


 I would be very interested in how they determine how many doe need to come off 540 acres. Is there a condensed/laymans terms version:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I would be very interested in how they determine how many doe need to come off 540 acres. Is there a condensed/laymans terms version:wink:


On site evaluation of the habitat, pellet count and browse line, coupled with harvest reports we provide. We have 10-family members (my dad, brothers, uncles, cousin).

All of that data goes back to "the lab" and give us the count. I don't have the formulas they use, but I'd think they'd share if I ask. I'll see if I can get it.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wondering if this is progress....

A week or so ago.....









Last night....









She did nab a shed in between so she has a little forgiveness working in her favor...


----------



## nicko

That's just a puppy being a puppy Joe. Ours is now 1 year old and she is well behaved in many regards but a total PITA in others. When somebody comes in the house or somebody walks within 5 feet of us on a walk, she goes bonkers trying to jump on them and love them to death. Last Friday, she was going to town on the leg of a wooden chair in the kitchen that one of Sam's friends was sitting in at the time. Seems nobody was paying enough attention to her and she decided she would show her displeasure by chewing the crap out of it.


----------



## jim570

My son's GSP had to go while he was at work. She went in the bathroom and jumped in the tub to do her business.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jim570 said:


> My son's GSP had to go while he was at work. She went in the bathroom and jumped in the tub to do her business.


Nice, how old is she?

Joe


----------



## rogersb

I got a couple hours on the local game lands today. I kept an eye out for sheds but I was mainly looking for any places that had heavy sign to visit in the fall. I kicked out a few doe. I saw tons of coyote tracks. Seemed like there were more coyote and fox tracks than there could possibly be deer, rabbits, and mice.


----------



## jim570

[QUOTE=12
He has 2 of them, male and female. Both are rescues and he doesn't hunt. My guess is she would be 8 or 9. He is living in Denver, in a small apartment in a commercial area. Not a blade of grass within 1/4 mile. He was living in Moab, Ut. when he got them. They had a big yard and outside their gate had miles of desert to run in. Got to be tough on them living where they are.


----------



## nicko

I'm hoping the local nursery carries this shrub. Gonna check with them and see if I can special order a few.


----------



## schlep1967

So what are the feelings about the proposed changes from the Game Commission?

And who else went to the Outdoor show this week? I did. I was really disappointed in the fishing gear availability. I was hoping to talk to some guys about a baitcasting rod and reel. Didn't see any of them in the bass fishing size. Just a few for saltwater. Ended up buying at Bass Pro.


----------



## davydtune

So without trudging back through all these pages, how did everyone end up doing this season? I've been super busy and tied up with band stuff and have been on since back around early December.

I ended up just killing a single doe in October but Lord did I have plenty of chances. I don't think I've ever passed on so may bucks in one season! I did have a chance a four different shooters, the one being right up there close to last seasons buck but I screwed the pooch and just shaved him a bit. Then I missed a 135" ish 8pt with the flintlock, or should I say flinchlock, lol! The other two were right around 130" but couldn't get a good shot. I will say it was a fun season and I spent a lot of in new areas and I learned a ton :wink: They better watch out next season


----------



## jacobh

What are the proposed changes?


----------



## jacobh

Never mind just found and still disappointed.... buck only opener which is great but hey not for special reg areas!!! Still trying to slaughter what's left. Oh well


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Never mind just found and still disappointed.... buck only opener which is great but hey not for special reg areas!!! Still trying to slaughter what's left. Oh well


A deer behind every tree around here Scott.


----------



## schlep1967

They are looking to change my area, 5B, to buck only for the first week. That just means I won't need to take Monday off if I get a buck in archery. 
Hopefully they will finally get the license increase through this year.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Nick that's the way you'd think. Schlep I saw all spec reg areas will remain the same


----------



## schlep1967

jacobh said:


> Yea Nick that's the way you'd think. Schlep I saw all spec reg areas will remain the same


5A and 5B were not technically in the "special Regs" area. No extra antlerless tags here. Well, not unlimited extra tags anyway.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Never mind just found and still disappointed.... buck only opener which is great but hey not for special reg areas!!! Still trying to slaughter what's left. Oh well


The harvest numbers will be out around mid march and antlerless allocation will hinge of that.It's always possible that you may see a decrease in allocations.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Special reg areas could easily be cut down to 1/3 the size for areas that still have deer issues, most of the public spots inside the special regs are completely shot out. 



Will try my hand at food plots this next year, my father got a tractor this past weekends so i went in on some food plot specific implements. Should be a fun way to spend more money than is necessary


----------



## LetThemGrow

TauntoHawk said:


> Special reg areas could easily be cut down to 1/3 the size for areas that still have deer issues, most of the public spots inside the special regs are completely shot out.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try my hand at food plots this next year, my father got a tractor this past weekends so i went in on some food plot specific implements. Should be a fun way to spend more money than is necessary


It is hard to describe the satisfaction that comes from watching deer eat what you planted, especially when you worked your tail off to make the plot. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> It is hard to describe the satisfaction that comes from watching deer eat what you planted, especially when you worked your tail off to make the plot. Enjoy the experience.


Couldn't agree more, something pretty special about your efforts bringing the deer where you want them. 

Plan carefully, start with preferred stand sites and entry/exit routes then plant accordingly. Pretty frustrating getting a good plot going with no way to effectively access and hunt it....

Joe


----------



## dougell

Lasy year the power company had the powerline that runs through my property brush hogged.Part of it went through a bedding area,choked with autumn olive so it kind of ticked me off a little.My son thought it would be fun to make a couple foodplots so I hooked a landscape rake onto my tractor,cleaned all the debris off,disced,limed fertilized and planted buck wheat in a couple places.I planted the buck wheat early to help the soil and keep the weeds at bay but the deer hammered that pretty hard.I went back in Aug,nuked it all and then planted a combination of winter rye and white landino clover.There was a lone pine tree along the one edge so I hung a stand.The stand was invisible with a clear shot across the entire plot.With the right wind,it was a guarantee.My son climbed up,got down and asked if that was cheating.I told him it was legal but really no different than baiting.He refused to hunt it even though I had about $800 in the ground and in a new stand lol.My one buddy came up to hunt and killed a doe the first morning he hunted it and I had a couple of the neighbors use it.It was a fun project and it is satisfying seeing wildlife using it but it just felt dirty to hunt it.I have no issues with anyone else hunting foodplots but it's not for me.


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> Lasy year the power company had the powerline that runs through my property brush hogged.Part of it went through a bedding area,choked with autumn olive so it kind of ticked me off a little.My son thought it would be fun to make a couple foodplots so I hooked a landscape rake onto my tractor,cleaned all the debris off,disced,limed fertilized and planted buck wheat in a couple places.I planted the buck wheat early to help the soil and keep the weeds at bay but the deer hammered that pretty hard.I went back in Aug,nuked it all and then planted a combination of winter rye and white landino clover.There was a lone pine tree along the one edge so I hung a stand.The stand was invisible with a clear shot across the entire plot.With the right wind,it was a guarantee.My son climbed up,got down and asked if that was cheating.I told him it was legal but really no different than baiting.He refused to hunt it even though I had about $800 in the ground and in a new stand lol.My one buddy came up to hunt and killed a doe the first morning he hunted it and I had a couple of the neighbors use it.It was a fun project and it is satisfying seeing wildlife using it but it just felt dirty to hunt it.I have no issues with anyone else hunting foodplots but it's not for me.


We mostly plant clover. Really it's about all we can get to grow on the abandoned strip mine areas we have that are open. They make for good areas to see deer early in the season when itching to just have sightings and we only have double stands over them because that's generally where the kids end up. The kids in the family have all started there. We have never killed a large buck over any of them though, I think 4 does in about 9 -10 years is it. Got some pictures of decent for our area bucks in the middle of the night, but never even a twilight picture. It's a fun diversion throughout the summer from the routine of sitting at a desk at work on AT but I don't get stressed about whether anything grows or not.


----------



## schlep1967

dougell said:


> Lasy year the power company had the powerline that runs through my property brush hogged.Part of it went through a bedding area,choked with autumn olive so it kind of ticked me off a little.My son thought it would be fun to make a couple foodplots so I hooked a landscape rake onto my tractor,cleaned all the debris off,disced,limed fertilized and planted buck wheat in a couple places.I planted the buck wheat early to help the soil and keep the weeds at bay but the deer hammered that pretty hard.I went back in Aug,nuked it all and then planted a combination of winter rye and white landino clover.There was a lone pine tree along the one edge so I hung a stand.The stand was invisible with a clear shot across the entire plot.With the right wind,it was a guarantee.My son climbed up,got down and asked if that was cheating.I told him it was legal but really no different than baiting.He refused to hunt it even though I had about $800 in the ground and in a new stand lol.My one buddy came up to hunt and killed a doe the first morning he hunted it and I had a couple of the neighbors use it.It was a fun project and it is satisfying seeing wildlife using it but it just felt dirty to hunt it.I have no issues with anyone else hunting foodplots but it's not for me.


Pretty much depends on how you hunt I guess. Up there in the big woods where you can still hunt for miles I can see how it could be viewed as cheating or taking a short-cut. Down here we basically are crop hunters whether we want to be or not. If the deer are moving they are either going towards the farm fields or away from the farm fields. Really no different than hunting under a dropping white oak. Don't think of it as a food plot, just consider it food. Like anything else you may use to pattern a deer with.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yeah i'm not worried about feeling like its cheating I know my own views on hunting food sources.


----------



## jtkratzer

TauntoHawk said:


> yeah i'm not worried about feeling like its cheating I know my own views on hunting food sources.


I think every decent hunter uses what drives deer movement and life in general - food, bedding, cover, water, and travel routes between them. I don't hear people struggling with the legitimacy of putting a water hole on their property and then hunting it, or cutting a tree down and letting it fall into a pond or lake and then fishing it. Any sort of mock scrape or scents are artificial and draw deer out of their normal patterns or adjusts their patterns in a way that wouldn't happen if that stuff wasn't there.


----------



## jacobh

Well said ^^^^


----------



## dougell

I have zero issues with anyone hunting over a food plot and wouldn't criticize anyone for doing it.It's just a weird thing for me.You have to understand this situation.It's not just a food plot where the deer can enter and exit at any point.It's nothing like sitting near a cornfield for example.It's a long narrow foodplot where every deer that enters it will eventually be right in front of the stand,with not much chance of seeing the hunter.As long as you'd have the right wind,you would basically be guaranteed a clear shot under 20 yards.You'd have to see it to understand.In this case,it wouldn't be much different than sitting in an upstairs bedroom and shooting a deer when it walks through my yard.If anyone wants to hunt it,be my guest.I put enough time and money into it that I's like to see a few people kill some deer there.


----------



## Mathias

Picked up my '17 hunting bow today. I'm sold on these new Evolve ESC cams. Reminiscent of the old Elites. Once equipped the bow has no jump or vibration. Never a PSE fan.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Nice bow congrats love my PSE


----------



## LetThemGrow

dougell said:


> I have zero issues with anyone hunting over a food plot and wouldn't criticize anyone for doing it.It's just a weird thing for me.You have to understand this situation.It's not just a food plot where the deer can enter and exit at any point.It's nothing like sitting near a cornfield for example.It's a long narrow foodplot where every deer that enters it will eventually be right in front of the stand,with not much chance of seeing the hunter.As long as you'd have the right wind,you would basically be guaranteed a clear shot under 20 yards.You'd have to see it to understand.In this case,it wouldn't be much different than sitting in an upstairs bedroom and shooting a deer when it walks through my yard.If anyone wants to hunt it,be my guest.I put enough time and money into it that I's like to see a few people kill some deer there.


Sounds like a perfect setup. I like to tilt the odds in my favor when waiting for an older buck. My experience says there are no slam dunks with those guys. 

Or maybe the perfect spot to let someone take a shot at their first deer?

Nice bow Matt. My first was a PSE but I really haven't considered them since for a variety of reasons. Sounds like I should.


----------



## dougell

Agreed.I had a camera on it all fall and it was a constant parade of does,fawns,small bucks and bears.Never got a picture of a real nice buck on it.It would be a great spot for someone to just fill a tag,especially a new hunter.I just like the year long journey of finding deer and figuring out how to adapt to their changing patterns once fall rolls around.That's just me.It doesn't mean anyone else is less of a hunter if they hunt a foodplot.


----------



## nicko

Congrats on the new bow Matt. I'll likely keep rolling this year with my 2009 Elites. Although Athens does have my attention with their new lineup.


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Sounds like a perfect setup. I like to tilt the odds in my favor when waiting for an older buck. My experience says there are no slam dunks with those guys.
> 
> Or maybe the perfect spot to let someone take a shot at their first deer?
> 
> Nice bow Matt. My first was a PSE but I really haven't considered them since for a variety of reasons. Sounds like I should.


I agree, I think the most experienced of us do what we can (within the limits of law and regulation) to increase our odds (gear, plots, wind, practice, etc...) and despite the hours of dedicated effort and endless flood from our wallets, it's still a no-holds barred chase come the fall....that's what makes it so special though.

Sweet looking rig Matt.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

nicko said:


> Congrats on the new bow Matt. I'll likely keep rolling this year with my 2009 Elites. Although Athens does have my attention with their new lineup.


Agreed on the Athens, I ust wish someone locally would carry them. Their grip is stellar!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Found this a little interesting....probably an uphill battle, but at least someone is recognizing the fight....

http://lancasteronline.com/sports/o...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=user-share


Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe glad to see someone wants to put a stop to the nonsense. I just don't see them throwing guys into jail for it as jails are already overcrowded with POS!!! $1500 fine and a criminal record is a great thing though


----------



## Mathias

The incarceration component is laughable at best…only way that possibly could occur would be the offender is indigent or elects to do so in lieu of paying the fines.


----------



## KMiha

12-Ringer said:


> Found this a little interesting....probably an uphill battle, but at least someone is recognizing the fight....
> 
> http://lancasteronline.com/sports/o...l&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=user-share
> 
> 
> Joe


Thankfully, as of yet, never had any cameras stolen. I have had trespassers take the simple cards out of the cameras though. Sad thing is, you almost have to catch the thieves red handed, otherwise I'm sure it's nearly impossible to find them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The incarceration component is laughable at best…only way that possibly could occur would be the offender is indigent or elects to do so in lieu of paying the fines.


I agree, I often wonder why folks even suggest aspects that they know will never be enforced. My understanding is that ANY offense for which an LEO and/or magistrate/judge determine a perpetrator is unruly/indignant could result in "jail-time" even if it is a short stint in a holding cell while charges are being filed and paperwork completed. I know that's not like real jail, but from my perspective anytime behind bars is jail. Same for imposed fines...I always thought that just about any fine given for any could be punishable by jail time of the individual fined refuses to pay. If that is true, why even add it to the potential penalty for something like this...from my perspective, however, skewed some may feel like it is, adds a "laughable" component to the entire idea, that diminishes the foreseeable impact. 

Am I wrong about the "jail-time"?

Joe


----------



## nicko

Not making light of thievery in any way but the components in this proposed bill are the equivalent of killing a fly with a sledge hammer. PA WCOs are understaffed as it is and I can't see them having the time to follow up on the theft of a $100.00 camera. Yes, there are trail cams that cost much more but I'd guess the average brand new price of most trail cams people run is somewhere between $80.00 and $120.00. Not to mention all the legwork that would need to be done to build a credible case that actually would have a chance of being upheld in a court of law.

I think the best deterrent in this proposal is the loss of a hunting license for one year and in addition to a fine, make the perp pay for all court related fees and expenses. But a lot of other things need to be in place to even make that happen. The owner of the camera would likely need to have some permanent information attached to the camera that indicates the camera is theirs. And considering how many plastic parts trail cams have, whatever etching or labeling the owner puts on the camera could easily be destroyed, filed away, or altered.


----------



## jacobh

Nick I think theft of a camera is a police matter not PGC. Something has to be done for all criminals. Harsher punishments for all crimes and this crap would stop. Look at trespassing... $25 fine and we wonder why so many do it??


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Nick I think theft of a camera is a police matter not PGC. Something has to be done for all criminals. Harsher punishments for all crimes and this crap would stop. Look at trespassing... $25 fine and we wonder why so many do it??


I agree Scott. And the $25 trespassing fine is a joke.

The bill proposal says the theft could be reported to the game commission officers since passage of the bill would make it a code in the game laws. 
_
"Under the bill, the theft of trail cameras used to visually record wildlife would be added as a specific crime within the state Game and Wildlife Code. The crime would be covered under the section of the code that governs the theft of tree stands, blinds and decoys.

This move means the theft of a trail camera could be reported to a state Game Commission wildlife conservation officer.

Currently, theft of a trail camera must be reported to municipal or state police, who certainly have lots of more pressing issues to deal with."_


----------



## jacobh

Yea I'm not sure id still go to the police. Theft is theft. Like i said a big fine and a criminal record without jail time will make most think twice


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Nick I think theft of a camera is a police matter not PGC. Something has to be done for all criminals. Harsher punishments for all crimes and this crap would stop. Look at trespassing... $25 fine and we wonder why so many do it??


YEP!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> The incarceration component is laughable at best…only way that possibly could occur would be the offender is indigent or elects to do so in lieu of paying the fines.


Matt - Is trespassing with a weapon any worse? Say I call and say I have an armed intruder on my property and the LEOs show-up to find an hunter sneaking through my backyard....is that treated any differently than if I called and said there is an intruder on my property and the LEOs come out and find a couple on a hike through my backyard?

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Joe i believe trespassing with a weapon is a $40 fine right now.... joke to say the least


----------



## Mathias

No enhanced penalty for a simple trespass such as hunters. 
I'd like to see this pass so the PGC could address it as well...but like stated earlier they have to get caught first. 
Let's up the penalty for trespassing too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Joe i believe trespassing with a weapon is a $40 fine right now.... joke to say the least


That's only if it's tied to a game law violation.Otherwise,the PGC can not enforce trespass.Tresspass laws are too lenient now but I wouldn't want the PGC to have to deal with that or stolen cameras.We have one WCO in this district that covers 400 sq miles.I wouldn't want to see him taking time away from game law violation when we have 3 on duty police officers just in this twp,not to mention the state police.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## vonfoust

In my case Joe, I usually hear "He'll be great if he makes it a few years."


----------



## schlep1967

vonfoust said:


> In my case Joe, I usually hear "He'll be great if he makes it a few years."


Or "I've been letting that deer walk for the last 5 years. He might be a shooter next year." That way when he sneaks in and kills it you already knew he had it patterned.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

These spring like temps got me thinking about gobbler season!


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> These spring like temps got me thinking about gobbler season!


Any new calls on the horizon or completed over the winter?

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Any new calls on the horizon or completed over the winter?
> 
> Joe


Picked up a new glass over cherry call from a Pa call maker. Should be finalizing the Md lease soon. Also will be up in Potter County for the opener, Annual cast and blast trip! I should rename it Hope to blast.


----------



## primal-bow

pick up me prime centergy hybrid today (waited 14 days)

View attachment 5614089


still have a stabilizer coming for it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

primal-bow said:


> pick up me prime centergy hybrid today (waited 14 days)
> 
> View attachment 5614089
> 
> 
> still have a stabilizer coming for it.


Sweet....I didn't go with the Hybrid and probably should have as they seem to be shipping faster. My Centergy should be here by next Friday.

What accessories did you go with on your Hybrid?


----------



## Mathias

The Centergy's are a great bow.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> Sweet....I didn't go with the Hybrid and probably should have as they seem to be shipping faster. My Centergy should be here by next Friday.
> 
> What accessories did you go with on your Hybrid?


i was going to put a g5 expert rest on it but the swing arm would hit the rubber damper, so i went with a g5 c-max rest spot hog hogg it sight and i'm waiting for 12" dead center stabilizer. for arrows i'm trying out carbon express max red sd (415 gr)

i really only shot it 4 time yesterday but have to go back to the shop later today for some tuning ( super busy yesterday)


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Sweet....I didn't go with the Hybrid and probably should have as they seem to be shipping faster. My Centergy should be here by next Friday.
> 
> What accessories did you go with on your Hybrid?


Joe, Where did you buy your Centergy from ?? Already had to send mine back !!!


----------



## PAKraig

primal-bow said:


> i was going to put a g5 expert rest on it but the swing arm would hit the rubber damper, so i went with a g5 c-max rest spot hog hogg it sight and i'm waiting for 12" dead center stabilizer. for arrows i'm trying out carbon express max red sd (415 gr)
> 
> i really only shot it 4 time yesterday but have to go back to the shop later today for some tuning ( super busy yesterday)


Quick review on the CMAX??


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, Where did you buy your Centergy from ?? Already had to send mine back !!!


Directly from Prime...

Why did yours go back?


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> Quick review on the CMAX??


I'd be interested too....I had clearance issues with the 2015 C-max. Arm would bounce back up and effect arrow..went with Apache on my Rize. I have the 2016 C-Max coming with the Centergy so I'll get a good look soon..

Joe


----------



## nicko

Seeing everybody getting new shiny toys is gonna give me the itch. Resisting....resisting.


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> Seeing everybody getting new shiny toys is gonna give me the itch. Resisting....resisting.


Not "new" but shiny :teeth:


----------



## nicko

Looks great PAkraaig. What pattern is that?


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> Looks great PAkraaig. What pattern is that?


Kuiu Verde 2.0. It's been killing me!! Had the riser and parts done for awhile now, but was waiting for Dave Barnsdale to have limbs.........still no ETA on those, but these are the new "in-house" limbs and Invasions historically have had no issues.


----------



## Mathias

Ahhh the Invasion 😍

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

PAKraig said:


> Quick review on the CMAX??


so far i'm starting to like. no issuer with vane clearance but time will tell. i have mine set to the quite pull axle on the top limb. 

this is my first full containment rest.


View attachment 5617193


some time in the up coming week or 2 i'm going to try out the cable stops.


----------



## primal-bow

nicko said:


> Seeing everybody getting new *shiny toys* is gonna give me the itch. Resisting....resisting.


not my bow is pic a (but he is a good friend of mine)
both are prime hybrids orange is 60# and the grey is 80#
View attachment 5617257


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Directly from Prime...
> 
> Why did yours go back?


Joe , How did you order a bow directly from Prime? I was on G5 pro staff for years and i couldn't even get stuff directly from them without going thru a rep . The Centergy went back because there was a issue with the Prime lettering on the limb wearing off .


----------



## primal-bow

a little review on the hybrid posting #14

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4829697&p=1101284593#post1101284593


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe , How did you order a bow directly from Prime? I was on G5 pro staff for years and i couldn't even get stuff directly from them without going thru a rep . The Centergy went back because there was a issue with the Prime lettering on the limb wearing off .


Maybe some things have changed since you were working them...since I began working with the G5/Prime Team in 2015 I work directly with Ken and Glenn and my gear, reports, etc...are exchanged directly with them...

I have gotten a few reports about problems with the set screws on the Centergy and was interested if that was why yours was heading back.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Hunters that live in other parts of the state I think they don't realize how hard it is to find places to deer hunt in the SE part of the state . I am always looking for places to hunt!! I put and ad on Facebook trying to barter with people to get spots to hunt . Checked the ad this morning had 110 people look at the ad and not one response. Two weeks ago I spent two days knocking on doors , and not one yes . Monday and Tuesday I went to another area about 40 minutes from my house knocked on more doors , and all no's . Yesterday I had to take a ride to NJ and had do drive thru some great places in Bucks Co. stopped and knocked on a few doors , again with more no's . Very frustrating!!


----------



## jacobh

Bob come down to Md brother I can probably get u in on our lease


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Hunters that live in other parts of the state I think they don't realize how hard it is to find places to deer hunt in the SE part of the state . I am always looking for places to hunt!! I put and ad on Facebook trying to barter with people to get spots to hunt . Checked the ad this morning had 110 people look at the ad and not one response. Two weeks ago I spent two days knocking on doors , and not one yes . Monday and Tuesday I went to another area about 40 minutes from my house knocked on more doors , and all no's . Yesterday I had to take a ride to NJ and had do drive thru some great places in Bucks Co. stopped and knocked on a few doors , again with more no's . Very frustrating!!


I feel ya' as do most anyone else in our area. I am always on the prowl, but this year there is an increased sense of urgency with the potential loss of the Glenmoore property. I am actually working closely with the real estate team with the hopes if getting in on the ground floor with the potential new owners, but I'm not holding my breath. I have a few leads that I am following up with this and next week, its cloudy for sure but I'm always looking for a silver lining.

I am fortunate to be on two good leases, but they are 4-hours away. 90% of my hunting over the last 20 years has been before/after work on weekends, and all day sits when the weather conditions are right. Have plenty of public land access around and know a few spots that don't see much pressure, but the sheer potential of waiting for the right moment only to have it ruined by a mountain biker, hiker, etc...is what drives me to continue to seek some local private access.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Hunters that live in other parts of the state I think they don't realize how hard it is to find places to deer hunt in the SE part of the state . I am always looking for places to hunt!! I put and ad on Facebook trying to barter with people to get spots to hunt . Checked the ad this morning had 110 people look at the ad and not one response. Two weeks ago I spent two days knocking on doors , and not one yes . Monday and Tuesday I went to another area about 40 minutes from my house knocked on more doors , and all no's . Yesterday I had to take a ride to NJ and had do drive thru some great places in Bucks Co. stopped and knocked on a few doors , again with more no's . Very frustrating!!


I ran into this in Ohio. I lived in the Akron/Cleveland corridor. Same deal. Spent more time trying to find places to hunt than I did hunting. I lost a lot of places too. I used to drive a lot on weekends. One of the reasons I am such a Sunday hunting proponent. If we had Sunday hunting it would be much more worth it for the people in the areas like you are to head out for the weekend and find lots of area.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob come down to Md brother I can probably get u in on our lease


Thanks Scott !!!Still need to give you a call . Getting my shoulder operated on 3/23, not sure how things will play out for this fall .


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I feel ya' as do most anyone else in our area. I am always on the prowl, but this year there is an increased sense of urgency with the potential loss of the Glenmoore property. I am actually working closely with the real estate team with the hopes if getting in on the ground floor with the potential new owners, but I'm not holding my breath. I have a few leads that I am following up with this and next week, its cloudy for sure but I'm always looking for a silver lining.
> 
> I am fortunate to be on two good leases, but they are 4-hours away. 90% of my hunting over the last 20 years has been before/after work on weekends, and all day sits when the weather conditions are right. Have plenty of public land access around and know a few spots that don't see much pressure, but the sheer potential of waiting for the right moment only to have it ruined by a mountain biker, hiker, etc...is what drives me to continue to seek some local private access.
> 
> Joe


I have had some people say yes , then they will say but other people hunt here . I have hunted with people in the past , was a big nightmare .


----------



## pope125

Not sure if anyone herd but Moose from LAS is moving , and will no longer be at the store as of end of the month .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I have had some people say yes , then they will say but other people hunt here . I have hunted with people in the past , was a big nightmare .


The one yes that I did get in Feb, came with that same caveat. I reached out to the other hunters, it was a father and his two adult sons. We met for lunch and it was clear they were less than enthused the landowner granted me permission. The meeting went well, the property is small and they have stands in every nook and cranny of the place. I have hit it 3x looking for sheds and scouting, haven't found a shed, did find two skeletons, both with antlers cut-off. Didn't leave a great taste in my mouth, these guys have had exclusive rights to the property for about 5 years. Not sure if/how this piece will factor into my season...like most when I'm out hunting I want to be out hunting, not worrying about if I am too close/to far from a pre-hung stand that someone may or may not come to hunt. I've tried the collaborative route and it rarely works with strangers. In the past I stopped sharing in advance and just leave a note on my windshield identifying where I am hunting....if someone approaches that area once seeing my note (the can't miss it as a use one of those small dry erase boards) that tells me all I need to know about that person.

Joe


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Hunters that live in other parts of the state I think they don't realize how hard it is to find places to deer hunt in the SE part of the state . I am always looking for places to hunt!! I put and ad on Facebook trying to barter with people to get spots to hunt . Checked the ad this morning had 110 people look at the ad and not one response. Two weeks ago I spent two days knocking on doors , and not one yes . Monday and Tuesday I went to another area about 40 minutes from my house knocked on more doors , and all no's . Yesterday I had to take a ride to NJ and had do drive thru some great places in Bucks Co. stopped and knocked on a few doors , again with more no's . Very frustrating!!


I have zero doubt that gaining permission to hunt small properties in that part of the state would be nearly impossible unless you know someone.On the other hand,the UBP has gained access to over 1k acres of private land in parts of 5C.They're only allowed to hunt some of those properties during the weekend of their campout but some of the hunters have developed relationships with some of the famers and they now have access.


----------



## jacobh

Yea I tried the other day after u called. Will try again tonight if I get freed up for a little



QUOTE=pope125;1101514585]Thanks Scott !!!Still need to give you a call . Getting my shoulder operated on 3/23, not sure how things will play out for this fall .[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I have zero doubt that gaining permission to hunt small properties in that part of the state would be nearly impossible unless you know someone.On the other hand,the UBP has gained access to over 1k acres of private land in parts of 5C.They're only allowed to hunt some of those properties during the weekend of their campout but some of the hunters have developed relationships with some of the famers and they now have access.



This is part of the "problem" and this isn't about YOU doug, because you are sharing what you've heard/read - this is the propaganda that gets spread by various organizations that diminishes the real plight of the suburban hunter; at least in this area. What if I were to tell you that those who "developed relationships" are ALL politically connected to the township, community, and/or organization, that there is a near-ZERO chance the average Joe, even the above average Joe who is a supporting member of UBPA, to get in on those properties at any other time than the antlerless weekend hunt? They are the real facts...not even a wounded warrior group was granted access beyond the weekend last year, but one vet was permitted as a guest for 3 days during Nov. I certainly could be wrong as I am not plugged into ALL of the properties, but access to the two main properties are managed in the way I've described ...the same holds true for places like Tyler Arboretum, Linvilla Orchards, Welkinweir, etc...very small groups of often politically connected individuals have the run of 1000s of acres ... heck the Tyler club was started by Brian years ago and he's now the President of the PAGC.

Again, not aimed at you directly, but this is an excellent example of the propaganda can serve to divide our ranks. 

I did and have said several times, there is plenty of public ground around the 5D and 5C suburbs that hold great deer. Certainly the dedicated can get it done...the big ChesCo "Brown Buck" that was taken this fall was taken in an area that anyone can access. He has prime entry and exit routes that you and I don't, but the tree he killed it from is accessible to all of us. I am pretty sure I heard it scored over 180, but don't have first hand confirmation of that yet...that's a toad anywhere in the country let alone running around the backyards of South Coventry Township. Hoping to see it after the taxidermist is done with it...

Joe


----------



## dougell

I have no doubt what you say is true.I personally think it would be miserable trying rely on a few small properties to hunt on,knowing that the chances of finding more is impossible.The guys from the UBP are trying to promote bowhunting though.They welcome new hunters coming to their event and don't try to lock up properties.I have two close friends that go down every year and hunt.Every year they get access to more properties.they aren't hunting urban areas though.They're hunting mostly farms where the farmers want deer removed.I fully understand how access works when certain groups get involved.Years ago I started a committee to try and open a huge area owned by a private residential community that had been closed to hunting since the 1960's.We got it open and in the beginning,it was open to anyone as long as they had a bowhunter-ed card and could pass a proficiency test.We had had over 3500 acres opened so we capped the number of hunters at 200.the restrictions were minor and you weren't assigned an area to hunt or anything like that.It was kinda like a lease.You got a permit and just hunted anywhere you wanted.As time went on,different people became involved and it started to be more like a private hunting club.The guys on the committee wanted special access to certain areas and it turned into a joke.I said I would resign if that ever happened so that's exactly what I did.It's easier,less stressful and far more enjoyable to just forget all of that nonsense and hunt public land.I have my own land to hunt but rarely every hunt it because it just seems ant-climatic to hunt the same spots over and over again.Last year I didn't hunt my own property one time.My kids killed a couple doe during rifle season after school but it's far more rewarding for me to hunt public land,knowing I don't have to worry about dealing with other people or posters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another interesting scenario that happened to me last month while knocking around....hit what appears to be a prime piece is northern chesco. Did as much research as I could before I knocked up. When I asked for permission to archery hunt the owner said, sure, like I told another guy last month, the first guy who is willing to pay my property taxes has access to the whole place, BUT just one guy, I don't want an army running around my farm. He has 112 acres over two parcels, separated by a township road. I did go back last week to see if I could convince him to let a small group of 4 take advantage of the offer; someone already took him up on the offer. I guess there are more folks in the area than I realize who can shell $10-$20K without blinking an eye....the good ole days of maintain property, cutting firewood, repairing stone walls and fence-lines are fading fast....I can't say I blame the guy, he's 74 years old, his property taxes are paid and he has a single guy to worry about on the farm. 

I am going to play the lottery a few times this year, you never know; right?

Joe


----------



## dougell

Should have asked him if he had a single daughter.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I have no doubt what you say is true.I personally think it would be miserable trying rely on a few small properties to hunt on,knowing that the chances of finding more is impossible.The guys from the UBP are trying to promote bowhunting though.They welcome new hunters coming to their event and don't try to lock up properties.I have two close friends that go down every year and hunt.Every year they get access to more properties.they aren't hunting urban areas though.They're hunting mostly farms where the farmers want deer removed.I fully understand how access works when certain groups get involved.Years ago I started a committee to try and open a huge area owned by a private residential community that had been closed to hunting since the 1960's.We got it open and in the beginning,it was open to anyone as long as they had a bowhunter-ed card and could pass a proficiency test.We had had over 3500 acres opened so we capped the number of hunters at 200.the restrictions were minor and you weren't assigned an area to hunt or anything like that.It was kinda like a lease.You got a permit and just hunted anywhere you wanted.As time went on,different people became involved and it started to be more like a private hunting club.The guys on the committee wanted special access to certain areas and it turned into a joke.I said I would resign if that ever happened so that's exactly what I did.It's easier,less stressful and far more enjoyable to just forget all of that nonsense and hunt public land.I have my own land to hunt but rarely every hunt it because it just seems ant-climatic to hunt the same spots over and over again.Last year I didn't hunt my own property one time.My kids killed a couple doe during rifle season after school but it's far more rewarding for me to hunt public land,knowing I don't have to worry about dealing with other people or posters.



I can't say I'm glad that you have some first hand experience with the nonsense, but at least you can appreciated. Even a public, county owned park has become the same way you mentioned above. 5 years ago, pass your test, be properly licensed and go hunt....now pass your test, be properly licensed, names are drawn randomly and you select a zone that is yours for the season. This doesn't happen until Labor Day weekend, giving 2-weeks to scout before the earlier season opens. Sounds like the nonsense is border to border, with a a few pockets of hope in between.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Should have asked him if he had a single daughter.


my wife and kids might have something to say about that (lol)


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12
It's a long story but myself and two other guys put 5 years worth of work into this project before it was opened to hunt.We wanted it opened to everyone not just the residents.That's the way it was for a few years until they opened up some small interior areas that were right in residential areas.Those small areas where maybe 5-10 acres and they were always loaded with deer.The guys on the committee wanted them for themselves because of all the easy targets.It turned into a bunch of jerks stabbing each other in the back and it kept getting worse.That was my cue to exit.I never added my name to be able to hunt them and really didn't even want my name being associated with the entire fiasco.I belonged to a lease one time for a short period of time and it was exactly the same.I'll take public land any day over that crap.


----------



## Mathias

Bought mine today Joe.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Bought mine today Joe.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Are we still sharing the winnings? I'll text you my numbers so you know I'm being honest:thumbs_up


----------



## Mathias

We're good 🖒

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Said to heck with chores and spent the afternoon with Sage.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Another interesting scenario that happened to me last month while knocking around....hit what appears to be a prime piece is northern chesco. Did as much research as I could before I knocked up. When I asked for permission to archery hunt the owner said, sure, like I told another guy last month, the first guy who is willing to pay my property taxes has access to the whole place, BUT just one guy, I don't want an army running around my farm. He has 112 acres over two parcels, separated by a township road. I did go back last week to see if I could convince him to let a small group of 4 take advantage of the offer; someone already took him up on the offer. I guess there are more folks in the area than I realize who can shell $10-$20K without blinking an eye....the good ole days of maintain property, cutting firewood, repairing stone walls and fence-lines are fading fast....I can't say I blame the guy, he's 74 years old, his property taxes are paid and he has a single guy to worry about on the farm.
> 
> I am going to play the lottery a few times this year, you never know; right?
> 
> Joe


That insane, there is probably not a farm that I know of that someone in there right mind would pay $100 and acre to hunt . Let me ask how is the hunting there ?? Only thing I could think of is the guy got more money than brains .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> That insane, there is probably not a farm that I know of that someone in there right mind would pay $100 and acre to hunt . Let me ask how is the hunting there ?? Only thing I could think of is the guy got more money than brains .


I agree with you Bob. I have no idea how good the hunting is there, but it might be the only place this guy has to hunt, it also might be two minutes from his house. 

One thing that I've learned is that finances are relative. What I consider to be out rages others consider to be pocket change.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I agree with you Bob. I have no idea how good the hunting is there, but it might be the only place this guy has to hunt, it also might be two minutes from his house.
> 
> One thing that I've learned is that finances are relative. What I consider to be out rages others consider to be pocket change.


Joe, only thing I can say is things are not looking good for us guys in this part of the state . IMO, things are getting worse with trying to get land to hunt . I also think there are so many people in this area against hunting than for it . I busted my butt off the last two weeks trying to get a few more farms or properties to hunt , bottom line I have nothing to show for . Only reason Im looking for more places cause you never know the farms I do have how long I am going to have them for .


----------



## nicko

Took our son to the dentist today and on the way here on Country Club Road in limerick, another chunk of open space land is being being developed. land just disappearing.


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> That insane, there is probably not a farm that I know of that someone in there right mind would pay $100 and acre to hunt . Let me ask how is the hunting there ?? Only thing I could think of is the guy got more money than brains .


Could be the farmer is in clean and green and the taxes are reasonable. My place is and I pay about half of what my neighbor pays.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Could be the farmer is in clean and green and the taxes are reasonable. My place is and I pay about half of what my neighbor pays.


Not the case here, I was able to get the tax assessment from the courthouse, wanted to compare it to the total the landowner gave me to be sure he wasn't looking for a payday from me, which he was NOT. For the amount he gave me I could go on two fully-guided 1:1 Elk hunts in MT.....hard to believe someone paid it, but like I said, that kind of stuff is relative.


----------



## nicko

For you guys who are knocking on doors and asking permission, are the landowners just giving you a flat "no" or do they give you some reason/explanation as to why they won't allow you to hunt?


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> I agree with you Bob. I have no idea how good the hunting is there, but it might be the only place this guy has to hunt, it also might be two minutes from his house.
> 
> One thing that I've learned is that finances are relative. What I consider to be out rages others consider to be pocket change.


I remain friends with a guy I meet years ago on a hunt , few years ago he payed $300,000 for the governors tag to hunt sheep .


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> For you guys who are knocking on doors and asking permission, are the landowners just giving you a flat "no" or do they give you some reason/explanation as to why they won't allow you to hunt?



I knock on all kinds of doors just not farms , most of the places I pick are from research I do by word of mouth or Google Maps . I can say the two mains answers I getting for not letting people hunt are , we allow no hunting , second is witch suprised me a little was , we used to let people hunt in the past and had problems so we let know one hunt anymore .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I knock on all kinds of doors just not farms , most of the places I pick are from research I do by word of mouth or Google Maps . I can say the two mains answers I getting for not letting people hunt are , we allow no hunting , second is witch suprised me a little was , we used to let people hunt in the past and had problems so we let know one hunt anymore .


Bob, I can definitely see the 2nd reason you listed as being a big factor. While I believe most everybody on this site would be respectful of somebody elses property, there is just a large contingency of slobs who probably drove their trucks through fields, left gates open, left trash behind, etc. 

Sounds like you hear that quite a bit which to me says more landowners would be open to allowing hunting if people would have respected their property.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Bob, I can definitely see the 2nd reason you listed as being a big factor. While I believe most everybody on this site would be respectful of somebody elses property, there is just a large contingency of slobs who probably drove their trucks through fields, left gates open, left trash behind, etc.
> 
> Sounds like you hear that quite a bit which to me says more landowners would be open to allowing hunting if people would have respected their property.


From years of knocking on doors I have to say the working farmer is probably the nicest and easyiest person to talk to out of them all . And second its the person that owns a few acres that are rude and down right nasty and know reasoning with them at all .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> For you guys who are knocking on doors and asking permission, are the landowners just giving you a flat "no" or do they give you some reason/explanation as to why they won't allow you to hunt?


Nick I've gotten everything from a door slammed in my face to a I'll have to check with my wife, she really like watching the deer and just about everything in between.

The most concerning response I ever got was in Delco, knocked up a guy probably around my age answers the door, I introduce myself and he lets me go through my small statement, his response...."I'll tell you what, if you can make it to your car before I make it to my gun cabinet maybe I'll think about it???? Not really sure what that meant, but haven't been back since.

I will admit I do a lot of research first. I usually know the owner's name, the amount of property they own, their latest tax assessment, etc...it isn't difficult but takes a little time and money at the courthouse. I have had this help, as well as, freak a few out. It is a careful process that I have been really spoiled about. Having had private access for 23 years, I was always much more selective of who/when I'd reach out always trying first to have some connection, no matt r how small before I popped the question. Cold calling is very difficult these days and if you're not doing some research ahead of time you are universally wasting everyone's time. Learned this the hard way many years ago when I got two "yes's" and was on cloud nine, until I realized both didn't own 8 acres between them...what I thought they owned, they didn't, their properties abated a larger parcel owned by a different landowner who already had 5 hunters on it.

I also agree with Bob I have gotten several we did at one time but no longer allow it

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I remain friends with a guy I meet years ago on a hunt , few years ago he payed $300,000 for the governors tag to hunt sheep .


You would know better than us, but maybe it's no big deal for him....pretty sure that's a huge tax deduction as well. 

All sorts of folks in the world from laborers to lottery winners and everything in between....nothing wrong with either end of the spectrum or being in the middle.

Real problems start when either end claim to be something their not....watching a guy who can't afford it blow is mortgage payment on a guided hunt and hearing a millionaire complain about the price of non-resident tag....I think it's those cases when most in the middle get their backs up a little....at least that's how I feel about it.

I spend roughly $700 per year to have private access to roughly 3k acres across two separate leases. One 500 acre lease has 10 members 7 family, 3 friends. The 2500 lease has 45 members only know 5.i know what I pay is a steal compared to others, but couldn't really afford much more.

I do have a standing offer to spend $1k to hunt 150 acres in Downingtown area. I would be one of 5-6. I know the area like the back of my hand, but am having a hard time justifying that to myself.

I have access to Prime property in KS through a friend and realize how blessed I am to have this opportunity and never take for granted the generosity he offers. 


Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, put in for a 3C tag and hunt some "prime" property up in 3C. Our Centergy's will have fun hanging out together.


----------



## Billy H

One of the best I've gotten was a guy was on his phone in the doorway of his barn when I rolled in. After a minute he finished his conversation and before I could say a word he said with a friendly smile on his face " no you can't hunt" . Goes to show how many people are knocking on doors. BUT We engaged in conversation and he told me I could walk the property any time I'd like. I thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## nicko

Damn! I have no desire to go through all this rejection and animosity. But I hand it to those of you who are rolling the dice and taking a chance. I guess you never know when you're going to hit the mother lode.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Damn! I have no desire to go through all this rejection and animosity. But I hand it to those of you who are rolling the dice and taking a chance. I guess you never know when you're going to hit the mother lode.


It only takes one yes!

Joe


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Damn! I have no desire to go through all this rejection and animosity. But I hand it to those of you who are rolling the dice and taking a chance. I guess you never know when you're going to hit the mother lode.


What is most frustrating is that I do a ton of driving around during the day and I see some great looking places and so much land out there , then you realize how hard it is to land one of those properties . Like finding a needle in a hay stack .


----------



## Mathias

I agree the dumb luck, or blind approach scenario is mighty rare here in overcrowded SE Pennsylvania. 
Most hunting properties come from some sort of 'in'; family, friend or a business or professional relationship. 
Many property owners have had bad experiences with "hunters" over the years and it has tainted their views of the rest of us. Sometimes those bad experiences can work to our advantage if you can sell them on the premise that you'll do your best to keep the other uninvited guests at bay. Convincing land owners that you're like like the rest is difficult. 
Some are simply ignorant to our type of hunting. I've had people say things like "just don't shoot my dogs"… they simply do not realize the closeness of archery, the more personal interaction with our quarry. A little education can go a long way.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> I agree the dumb luck, or blind approach scenario is mighty rare here in overcrowded SE Pennsylvania.
> Most hunting properties come from some sort of 'in'; family, friend or a business or professional relationship.
> Many property owners have had bad experiences with "hunters" over the years and it has tainted their views of the rest of us. Sometimes those bad experiences can work to our advantage if you can sell them on the premise that you'll do your best to keep the other uninvited guests at bay. Convincing land owners that you're like like the rest is difficult.
> Some are simply ignorant to our type of hunting. I've had people say things like "just don't shoot my dogs"… they simply do not realize the closeness of archery, the more personal interaction with our quarry. A little education can go a long way.


Matt, You can talk to most of those people to your blue in the face you can explain it all to them they just don't get it . When I was landscaping back in the 80's and 90's did a ton of work on the main line and around Valley Forge Park . We would go to this houses in the spring and lots of these houses would have sometime $10 to $15 thousand in deer damage . Bottom line these homeowners did not want the deer shot . Would rather pay the damages , than thin the herd .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Matt, You can talk to most of those people to your blue in the face you can explain it all to them they just don't get it . When I was landscaping back in the 80's and 90's did a ton of work on the main line and around Valley Forge Park . We would go to this houses in the spring and lots of these houses would have sometime $10 to $15 thousand in deer damage . Bottom line these homeowners did not want the deer shot . Would rather pay the damages , than thin the herd .


Yep, been there...some folks just don't get it...that is until they wreck their Tesla in an accident with a deer....then it becomes kill em all....one extreme to the other....happens often. It's not like I'm hoping to cash in on some else's misfortune, but there are properties in places like Radnor, Villanova, Swarthmore, Chester Springs, Bala cynwyd, etc...where I'd love to get in, but "hunting" in any form is about as Taboo as it can get. Funny, there are a few owners I reach out to every year hoping one year they might just change their mind. I stop by a few times a year and everything is always cordial, even send them Christmas cards. Almost all let me walk their properties and run trail cameras. Recently was on one of these properties with Fawn looking for sheds and I saw the wife coming back from a store, we chatted for a moment and I made the mistake of saying I was out shed hunting as opposed to out looking for shed antlers...as soon as the word "hunting" left my lips her entire demeanor changed. It wasn't until I explained further, using the analogy of an Easter egg hunt that she regained her reasonable composure. Kind of crazy if you ask me??

I agree with Matt, its more about education than anything else, the biggest problem is getting an audience to educate. Even when you do, sort of like Doug mentioned with his earlier efforts, maintaining reasonable standards quickly becomes a problem.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Joe, my wife works customer service in those areas. She sees a lot of deer. I keep telling her to get me in…...


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Joe, my wife works customer service in those areas. She sees a lot of deer. I keep telling her to get me in…...


Good luck !!! I remember doing 7 phase landscaping job on Valley Forge Mountain about a 2 million dollar job there for months and the owner still would not let us hunt . So bad used to throw shovels at them it was so bad .


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

I couldn't even imagine what it would be like to get permission in any urban area.I live in rural Cleafield county where the majority of people hunt or at least used to.Getting this area open to hunting was no easy task.It took almost 5 years of population analysis,browse impact surveys and nationally renowned experts holding town hall meetings.I heard some of the most bizarre responses from anti-hunters and people who just didn't understand hunting.The screams of wounded deer would be heard in the residential areas and wounded deer would be busting through screen doors attacking people.It was insane.Two of the guys on this committee were foresters but I was the only bowhunter so it was my job to sell hunting as the solution.I had people calling me at home harassing me and accusing me of being a blood thirsty murderer.They didn't act much different that the women marching around with vagina hats on.We always had a group of old ladies showing up to every meeting that wore shirts that said save the deer on the front and save the trees on the back.I pointed out to them that it was kind of an oxymoron and they took offense to that.When we'd have education town halls with speakers like Kip adams from QDMA and Dr Susan Stout from the US forest service,very few of those who were opposed would show up.They just didn't want to hear the facts because it may sway their misguided opinions.In the end we got a hunt and 3500acres never opened to hunters was now open.Ten years later,not a single issue between hunters and residents has occurred.Point is,you'd think it would have been an easy sell in an area like this and it wasn't.I couldn't imagine what it would be like in an urban area.I never want to deal with wack jobs like that again.I think it was two years ago,they tried to get it approved to hunt turkeys.That was shot right down.Flintlocks were approved when I was on the committee but after I left,they tried to get inlines approved.That was declined because they "looked"too much like a modern rifle.Interesting,SGL 77 runs right into the one side of this property and it's surrounded by residential areas.The line literally goes right along back yards but they aren't afraid of those hunters.


----------



## jacobh

Bob your not missing much up there anymore. After the state came in and killed all the deer u don't see too many up there anymore. I have 4-5 spots up there and the homeowners say that they don't see much anymore. Hoping they start to come back


QUOTE=pope125;1101550441]Good luck !!! I remember doing 7 phase landscaping job on Valley Forge Mountain about a 2 million dollar job there for months and the owner still would not let us hunt . So bad used to throw shovels at them it was so bad .[/QUOTE]


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob your not missing much up there anymore. After the state came in and killed all the deer u don't see too many up there anymore. I have 4-5 spots up there and the homeowners say that they don't see much anymore. Hoping they start to come back
> 
> 
> QUOTE=pope125;1101550441]Good luck !!! I remember doing 7 phase landscaping job on Valley Forge Mountain about a 2 million dollar job there for months and the owner still would not let us hunt . So bad used to throw shovels at them it was so bad .


[/QUOTE]


I knew a guy before they killed them all would shoot 30+ a year up there . Starting to see them along 422 again .


----------



## jacobh

Yea use to be a ton. Now your lucky to see 1-2 a afternoon. Yea hoping they're making a comeback it would be nice


----------



## Mathias

30 a year, that's one hungry guy :cow:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 30 a year, that's one hungry guy :cow:


I know a guy who shot 12 this year on/around the campus of Swarthmore College....donated to Hunters Sharing the Harvest at Stuff-It in Leni

Joe


----------



## Mathias

To each his own. If I had a property like that, I'd rather invite guys in to share the bounty!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> To each his own. If I had a property like that, I'd rather invite guys in to share the bounty!


All the places I hunt , the owners want know one else on the property . I would love to have a guy or two help me take out a few more out at one of my farms , but I am affraid to ask cause I'll know the answer .


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> All the places I hunt , the owners want know one else on the property . I would love to have a guy or two help me take out a few more out at one of my farms , but I am affraid to ask cause I'll know the answer .


Ahhh, it'd be love at first sight :smile:


----------



## 12-Ringer

What did one doe say to the other as they walked out of the timber last fall?


That's the last time I do that for a couple of bucks....🦌🦌

Happy DayLight Savings Time [emoji849]


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Got a meeting sometime this week with a caretaker of a big farm in Chester Co. Herd it has never been hunted , but looking to start shooting some deer .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Got a meeting sometime this week with a caretaker of a big farm in Chester Co. Herd it has never been hunted , but looking to start shooting some deer .


Good luck Bob!


----------



## nicko

Just throwing out a hypothetical scenario. There's no right or wrong answer to this.

Many of us do not like the idea of unlimited does tags in the special reg WMUs. Let's say you gain permission to to a property that is just swimming in deer the way VF national park used to be when deer were standing 20 yards off the road in broad daylight and watching joggers trot right by. The person who grants you permission has one request: shoot any and all deer that you legally can. They even go as far as to say as long as you buy your tags, they will pay for all processing fees. You just buy up a bunch of tags and shoot away. The land has so many deer you can easily kill 20-30 per season and you have sole exclusive hunting rights. But the property is also home to at least one 170+ buck and another one said to go over 200". 

You know the owner wants deer killed but you also want a crack at that 200 incher and you don't want to mess things up by tracking deer and recoveries. And if you don't shoot the does, they will boot you and get somebody who will. 

What do you do?


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Got a meeting sometime this week with a caretaker of a big farm in Chester Co. Herd it has never been hunted , but  looking to start shooting some deer .


Yes, it sounded like the guy farming it has finally had his fill of deer damage.


----------



## jacobh

I fill my tags and get friends to fill tags then tell land owner legally that's all we can take this year except for bucks. But next year we will try to get more does killed off for them. Play the game and keep em happy


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Yes, it sounded like the guy farming it has finally had his fill of deer damage.


Maybe the farmer finally got thru to the owners, I think he told them to stick it unless they started to kill some deer .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just throwing out a hypothetical scenario. There's no right or wrong answer to this.
> 
> Many of us do not like the idea of unlimited does tags in the special reg WMUs. Let's say you gain permission to to a property that is just swimming in deer the way VF national park used to be when deer were standing 20 yards off the road in broad daylight and watching joggers trot right by. The person who grants you permission has one request: shoot any and all deer that you legally can. They even go as far as to say as long as you buy your tags, they will pay for all processing fees. You just buy up a bunch of tags and shoot away. The land has so many deer you can easily kill 20-30 per season and you have sole exclusive hunting rights. But the property is also home to at least one 170+ buck and another one said to go over 200".
> 
> You know the owner wants deer killed but you also want a crack at that 200 incher and you don't want to mess things up by tracking deer and recoveries. And if you don't shoot the does, they will boot you and get somebody who will.
> 
> What do you do?


Shoot the deer...you're a guest on their property. I have been there and done that...while its not as grand as you portray, one season I took 6 myself, my brother took one, my cousin two, my uncle one, I also took three friends each of them took one...removing more than a dozen deer from a small 80-acre parcel sounds about as insane a practice as anyone with a reasonable sense of deer harvest could imagine and I promise you, it didn't make a difference, every night the orchards will still packed with deer.....

I actually gained access to one property years ago simply because the three hunters who had been on the property for the previous few years "evolved" into trophy hunters. When I asked for permission and had a conversation with the landowners they were both so frustrated that they would see a hunter in his stand on the edge of the field with multiple deer passing by and yet the hunter wouldn't shoot. They didn't have the courage or knowledge to approach their own guests and used me as a pawn in evicting them at the end of the season indicating they were bringing in a few new hunters who were going to be committed to removing deer. Let's just say it was a long a season, the other hunters constantly trespassing, returning to their old haunts, despite several warnings/confrontations. They played on the knowledge they had that the landowners really wouldn't go through the hassle of following through with trespassing claims. 

From my perspective, if/when you gain access to private property it is MOST important that you ALWAYS remember you are a guest. Even if you're lucky enough to establish strong bonds, you're still a guest and should act as you would want a guest to act if you invited them to your home.

Just my .02.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

****new bow shop-Bucks County****

A new shop is opening on Municipal Road, I believe it to be Tinicum Township. Always exciting to have a new place!
Called Bob & AJ's Archery World.
They bought out Jabs Custom Arrows, who handled Elite's exclusively and Dan Neebe's, Bow 4 It Archery of Wycombe, Pa. A turn the page moment for me as bought my first bow from Dan when in high school. Jack Jabs will spend time there as a bow technician.
The will carry Mathews, Elite, Hoyt and Prime, I believe.
Open by appointment now, a soft opening I heard in April with a grand Opening in Summer.
They can be found on Facebook.


----------



## Billy H

I assume this is bucks county and not Delaware county?


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Just throwing out a hypothetical scenario. There's no right or wrong answer to this.
> 
> Many of us do not like the idea of unlimited does tags in the special reg WMUs. Let's say you gain permission to to a property that is just swimming in deer the way VF national park used to be when deer were standing 20 yards off the road in broad daylight and watching joggers trot right by. The person who grants you permission has one request: shoot any and all deer that you legally can. They even go as far as to say as long as you buy your tags, they will pay for all processing fees. You just buy up a bunch of tags and shoot away. The land has so many deer you can easily kill 20-30 per season and you have sole exclusive hunting rights. But the property is also home to at least one 170+ buck and another one said to go over 200".
> 
> You know the owner wants deer killed but you also want a crack at that 200 incher and you don't want to mess things up by tracking deer and recoveries. And if you don't shoot the does, they will boot you and get somebody who will.
> 
> What do you do?


Shoot a bunch before October 24 and make sure they know I did (if you happen to get a shot at one of those bucks all the better). (If you don't they will find someone that will.) Then hunt a buck.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> ****new bow shop-Bucks County****
> 
> A new shop is opening on Municipal Road, I believe it to be Tinicum Township. Always exciting to have a new place!
> Called Bob & AJ's Archery World.
> They bought out Jabs Custom Arrows, who handled Elite's exclusively and Dan Neebe's, Bow 4 It Archery of Wycombe, Pa. A turn the page moment for me as bought my first bow from Dan when in high school. Jack Jabs will spend time there as a bow technician.
> The will carry Mathews, Elite, Hoyt and Prime, I believe.
> Open by appointment now, a soft opening I heard in April with a grand Opening in Summer.
> They can be found on Facebook.


Jack Jab working there don't see it working out . I can see him working on a Hoyt for someone and telling the guy he should buy and Elite .


----------



## Mathias

Last several years Jack has been tuning a lot of hoyts etc, for Neebe customers.

Billy- Bucks Co, hence the title, lol


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Last several years Jack has been tuning a lot of hoyts etc, for Neebe customers.
> 
> Billy- Bucks Co, hence the title, lol


Well I don't care how good he is he will never work on my bow again . I would rather put it in a box spend $25 ship it to NH and get it back in a week .


----------



## Mathias

Everything else aside, Jack was very good at setting up Elites and was pretty good at coaching too. I have to give credit where it's due, nothing more.


----------



## Billy H

Didn't see the title. Guess I should open my eyes.

Not sure about these days but Jack was mighty opinionated when it came to any gear he didn't carry. That said Jack is a nice guy and very skilled bow tuner.


----------



## Mathias

Bob, Billy, if you guys are up for a ride once it opens…….


----------



## fap1800

I bought a few bows from Dan over the years. A great guy. Haven't been there in a while but I know he had a rough time after having his knees done a number of years ago. I hope he's doing well. 

I only had one experience with Jack. I bought an Elite Pure off of here and had a bear of a time trying to get it to tune. Took it to him and he really put in the time to help me out. 

I'll definitely have to check this new place out once they open. This area has been needing a place to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

On another note, that Defcon 6 I got off the classifieds here has really impressed me. For a speed bow, it really is quite smooth. Night and day compared to the RPM I tried last year. I think the Defcon might be taking over for the Hunter on this year's elk hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=112

Harvest report


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=112
> 
> Harvest report


I guess we'll see if this has any impact on the doe tag allocations.

Surprised to see bowhunters accounted for 33% of the deer kill. Gun kills will always have the lions share.


----------



## jacobh

I'm shocked that the deer harvest is increased again for what the 30th year in a row?


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Just throwing out a hypothetical scenario. There's no right or wrong answer to this.
> 
> Many of us do not like the idea of unlimited does tags in the special reg WMUs. Let's say you gain permission to to a property that is just swimming in deer the way VF national park used to be when deer were standing 20 yards off the road in broad daylight and watching joggers trot right by. The person who grants you permission has one request: shoot any and all deer that you legally can. They even go as far as to say as long as you buy your tags, they will pay for all processing fees. You just buy up a bunch of tags and shoot away. The land has so many deer you can easily kill 20-30 per season and you have sole exclusive hunting rights. But the property is also home to at least one 170+ buck and another one said to go over 200".
> 
> You know the owner wants deer killed but you also want a crack at that 200 incher and you don't want to mess things up by tracking deer and recoveries. And if you don't shoot the does, they will boot you and get somebody who will.
> 
> What do you do?


Get me in there and I'll buy your tags.


----------



## PAbigbear

jacobh said:


> I'm shocked that the deer harvest is increased again for what the 30th year in a row?


It was actually the second consecutive year the total harvest went up.


----------



## dougell

Last five year estimates
2012-343112
2013-352920
2014-303930
2015-315813
2016-333254


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> It was actually the second consecutive year the total harvest went up.





dougell said:


> Last five year estimates
> 2012-343112
> 2013-352920
> 2014-303930
> 2015-315813
> 2016-333254


Scott that ought to learn ya. Don't mess with the facts!


----------



## jacobh

Yep things never change lol


----------



## SwitchbckXT

fap1800 said:


> On another note, that Defcon 6 I got off the classifieds here has really impressed me. For a speed bow, it really is quite smooth. Night and day compared to the RPM I tried last year. I think the Defcon might be taking over for the Hunter on this year's elk hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's poundage are you drawing on your defcon 6? I ask bc I noticed the rpms draw a lot smoother at low 60s than they do at 72-74 where mine sits. I initially liked it but I have had several deer hear me when my cam rolls over bc my arrow sorta bounces a little in the rest...its to late by that point for a deer so it's not been a problem yet but thinking of trying something else, just haven't been interested in many of the current speed bows I've seen. I've never seen/shot a defcon..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Just throwing out a hypothetical scenario. There's no right or wrong answer to this.
> 
> Many of us do not like the idea of unlimited does tags in the special reg WMUs. Let's say you gain permission to to a property that is just swimming in deer the way VF national park used to be when deer were standing 20 yards off the road in broad daylight and watching joggers trot right by. The person who grants you permission has one request: shoot any and all deer that you legally can. They even go as far as to say as long as you buy your tags, they will pay for all processing fees. You just buy up a bunch of tags and shoot away. The land has so many deer you can easily kill 20-30 per season and you have sole exclusive hunting rights. But the property is also home to at least one 170+ buck and another one said to go over 200".
> 
> You know the owner wants deer killed but you also want a crack at that 200 incher and you don't want to mess things up by tracking deer and recoveries. And if you don't shoot the does, they will boot you and get somebody who will.
> 
> What do you do?


easy, enjoy it for what it is. take out the 200" giant bucks and I've had the situation in NY. Land owner had hunters and wanted deer removed when he found out the guys were passing does when he wanted them shot he gave them the boot. offered the property my buddy and I and we got permission to invite 2 others, landowner received 15 dmap tags from the state that first year and we filled 13 that in like 3 weekends. after 4 or so years of hunting like that the place is actually running at what I would say is under capacity we killed a pile of does out of there but that's what the landowner wanted. he said 4 guys had to take 8 deer a year or he would find 4 more guys, we don't shoot any big bucks with that much pressure but we fill the freezer and have some good hunts in there.


----------



## vonfoust

Surprising that posting the last five harvest numbers would start a controversy on the PA thread.


----------



## fap1800

SwitchbckXT said:


> What's poundage are you drawing on your defcon 6? I ask bc I noticed the rpms draw a lot smoother at low 60s than they do at 72-74 where mine sits. I initially liked it but I have had several deer hear me when my cam rolls over bc my arrow sorta bounces a little in the rest...its to late by that point for a deer so it's not been a problem yet but thinking of trying something else, just haven't been interested in many of the current speed bows I've seen. I've never seen/shot a defcon..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's maxed out at 70. Haven't put it on the scale yet to get the true poundage. The dump off of the RPM was too much for me so I sold it after about a week of shooting it. The draw was just too harsh. 

I'm always skeptical when a speed bow advertises itself as "smooth." However OL really raved about the Defcon in last year's bow test. It narrowly edged out the Halon. The testers all said they were shocked on how smooth the draw of both bows were. Now this of course is a magazine and reviews are subjective. So you're still gambling if your buying blind, but as luck would have it there was a Defcon in my draw length at a really sweet price so I went for it. It worked out. I really like how it shoots and the draw is indeed surprisingly "smooth." Not Elite smooth of course but not nearly has harsh as the RPM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Surprising that posting the last five harvest numbers would start a controversy on the PA thread.


2- follow-up posts is FAR from a controversy on this thread :wink::zip:

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> 2- follow-up posts is FAR from a controversy on this thread :wink::zip:
> 
> Joe


Truer words were never spoken :teeth:


----------



## Mathias

Hunting gear question for you….
I'm needing some new pants for the upcoming archery season. I have an IWOM for the ultra cold late season.
Looking at Sitka and the KUIU Attack.
Open to suggestions, thanks.


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Hunting gear question for you….
> I'm needing some new pants for the upcoming archery season. I have an IWOM for the ultra cold late season.
> Looking at Sitka and the KUIU Attack.
> Open to suggestions, thanks.


Can't really speak to Sitka, Matt, but I do have the Kuiu Chinook jacket and pant. The Chinook pant is probably overkill for you, with the knee pads and all, but I'm really impressed with the quality. The Attack pant is similar to the First Lite Corrugated Guide pant, which I own. There's really not a backing to the material so they don't offer much for insulation. I'd maybe consider the Kuiu Guide pant. They have a fleece backer just like the Chinook pant. I wore mine with midweight merino pretty much all season last year.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

It's a shame they no longer make saddle cloth.I still have a saddle cloth coat and pants that are over 20 years old.That stuff was quiet,shed water and lasted forever.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Hunting gear question for you….
> I'm needing some new pants for the upcoming archery season. I have an IWOM for the ultra cold late season.
> Looking at Sitka and the KUIU Attack.
> Open to suggestions, thanks.



Whatever you choose, be sure to check out the classifieds here - lots of sponsors clearing 2016 stock at big-box store price points on boutique gear like Sitka, Kuiu, FIrst Lite, etc... I was shocked at some of the prices.

I have an HBS for the bitter cold, and haven't found anything yet that beats my Wooltimate with windshear over some quality merino, so I'll stick with that when I'm not in my suit.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

My post was just for fun I don't keep up with harvest rates. Some I guess are just more serious then myself



QUOTE=12-Ringer;1101718729]2- follow-up posts is FAR from a controversy on this thread :wink::zip:

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mathias

Cabelas, Joe?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

fap1800 said:


> Can't really speak to Sitka, Matt, but I do have the Kuiu Chinook jacket and pant. The Chinook pant is probably overkill for you, with the knee pads and all, but I'm really impressed with the quality. The Attack pant is similar to the First Lite Corrugated Guide pant, which I own. There's really not a backing to the material so they don't offer much for insulation. I'd maybe consider the Kuiu Guide pant. They have a fleece backer just like the Chinook pant. I wore mine with midweight merino pretty much all season last year.


One thing to note...most of the mountain gear doesn't cut out the wind very well, including the Kuiu stuff.


----------



## adr1601

dougell said:


> It's a shame they no longer make saddle cloth.I still have a saddle cloth coat and pants that are over 20 years old.That stuff was quiet,shed water and lasted forever.


I have a jacket and bibs set for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Cabelas, Joe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Cabelas is where I got my wooltimate and it really is tough to beat providing you get the windshear lining - often on sale and you can get the triple play (vest, jacket and pants) for a little more than what the jacket retails for at peak season.

With regard to the other gear I was speaking of AT sponsors like Bean, Boarman, Archery Inc., etc...as well as, some of our members at large...really hard to believe how much NWT (new with tags) items are available at considerable discounts....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=234

Outside of my HBS, the single best piece of clothing I've experienced is Cabelas Merino Icebreaker Thermal Zone top and bottom - I've had Merino from Minus 33, First-Light, Core4, and others...the Cabelas Icebreaker held up better in both warmth and wear....

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

Mathias said:


> Hunting gear question for you….
> I'm needing some new pants for the upcoming archery season. I have an IWOM for the ultra cold late season.
> Looking at Sitka and the KUIU Attack.
> Open to suggestions, thanks.


I have the Kuiu Attack pants. I really like them and they fit well but they snag very easily.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

fap1800 said:


> It's maxed out at 70. Haven't put it on the scale yet to get the true poundage. The dump off of the RPM was too much for me so I sold it after about a week of shooting it. The draw was just too harsh.
> 
> I'm always skeptical when a speed bow advertises itself as "smooth." However OL really raved about the Defcon in last year's bow test. It narrowly edged out the Halon. The testers all said they were shocked on how smooth the draw of both bows were. Now this of course is a magazine and reviews are subjective. So you're still gambling if your buying blind, but as luck would have it there was a Defcon in my draw length at a really sweet price so I went for it. It worked out. I really like how it shoots and the draw is indeed surprisingly "smooth." Not Elite smooth of course but not nearly has harsh as the RPM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input, yeah I like the draw cycle but the dump as you called it is terrible. I suppose if ya like a big valley to hold easy it's nice but I don't care about that. I'll try to find a spot near me that has one to check out. I find the draw is always worse when it's long like mine at 30". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwitchbckXT

12-Ringer said:


> Outside of my HBS, the single best piece of clothing I've experienced is Cabelas Merino Icebreaker Thermal Zone top and bottom - I've had Merino from Minus 33, First-Light, Core4, and others...the Cabelas Icebreaker held up better in both warmth and wear....
> 
> Joe


I second this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

SwitchbckXT said:


> Thanks for the input, yeah I like the draw cycle but the dump as you called it is terrible. I suppose if ya like a big valley to hold easy it's nice but I don't care about that. I'll try to find a spot near me that has one to check out. I find the draw is always worse when it's long like mine at 30".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leacock Sports is an Obsession dealer and I think they're relatively close to you. Apparently LAS is no longer being considered by Obsession because LAS is inside Leacock's territory. Anyway, I've never been there, but did just order a new main string after my dumb arse singed a few strands after serving in a peep. First and hopefully the last time I do that.


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Hunting gear question for you….
> I'm needing some new pants for the upcoming archery season. I have an IWOM for the ultra cold late season.
> Looking at Sitka and the KUIU Attack.
> Open to suggestions, thanks.


I spend a ton of time in a stand , after 42 years of hunting I probably have worn every piece of clothing out there . There are tons of clothing out there , I started wearing Sitka gear when they first came out the more I wore it the more I liked it . I probably own every piece of clothing in there line . Is it expensive , Yes !!! I noticed at the end of the year that a pair of the pants that I had been wearing thru the season , got a bunch of pulls in the seat , happen from one of my stand had a sharp edge on the seat . I called Sitka , they send them back for repair at now charge . The have a company that does all there repairs .


----------



## Mcbowhunt

pope125 said:


> I spend a ton of time in a stand , after 42 years of hunting I probably have worn every piece of clothing out there . There are tons of clothing out there , I started wearing Sitka gear when they first came out the more I wore it the more I liked it . I probably own every piece of clothing in there line . Is it expensive , Yes !!! I noticed at the end of the year that a pair of the pants that I had been wearing thru the season , got a bunch of pulls in the seat , happen from one of my stand had a sharp edge on the seat . I called Sitka , they send them back for repair at now charge . The have a company that does all there repairs .


Second this. I have the fanatic bibs and jacket for 3 years and I will never wear anything else. I am going to pick up the lighter Sitka suit as well since Illinois and Ohio hate to give me weather in November where the Fanatic is needed. Also going to get some early season gear for a Utah elk hunt.


----------



## pope125

Mcbowhunt said:


> Second this. I have the fanatic bibs and jacket for 3 years and I will never wear anything else. I am going to pick up the lighter Sitka suit as well since Illinois and Ohio hate to give me weather in November where the Fanatic is needed. Also going to get some early season gear for a Utah elk hunt.


Its also a laying system , warmth without bulk . There clothing line was never much geared towards the tree stand hunters , over the last few years they have come a long way .


----------



## pope125

Big tree stand delivery at the house today . :happy:


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> My post was just for fun I don't keep up with harvest rates. Some I guess are just more serious then myself
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=12-Ringer;1101718729]2- follow-up posts is FAR from a controversy on this thread :wink::zip:
> 
> 
> Joe


[/QUOTE]

My comment about controversy was totally tongue in cheek. Doesn't come through on a typed message. Apologize if this was directed at me.


----------



## jacobh

My comment was In general. Some on here just take this stuff too serious. U make a comment and they jump on u. Hunting is a sport/hobby. Sports are suppose to be fun and enjoyable. Some u make a comment having fun and they blow it out of the water. Me I like screwing around and some I guess just don't enjoy it which is fine. But to me if u can't screw around make comments and have a little fun with people about the sport then well it's not worth doing. A lot need to lighten up and make hunting a sport not a job.


----------



## dougell

Nobody jumped on you Scott,called you names or disparaged you in any way.People are free to believe the numbers or call them B.S.I don't believe that's exactly how many deer were killed in Pa and I doubt anyone else does either but it doesn't matter.It's an estimate that just shows a harvest trend,which is all they need.The truth is,the PGC has not even come close to showing an increasing harvest from year to year.That's all that was pointed out to you and no argument ensued.The truth is,the vast majority of posts that come from this board concerning hunting in Pa are negative.It's so bad that people often say that they may not even hunt Pa anymore.Sometimes you have to wonder why they do hunt because they complain so much.That wasn't directed at you but in general.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> My comment was In general. Some on here just take this stuff too serious. U make a comment and they jump on u. Hunting is a sport/hobby. Sports are suppose to be fun and enjoyable. Some u make a comment having fun and they blow it out of the water. Me I like screwing around and some I guess just don't enjoy it which is fine. But to me if u can't screw around make comments and have a little fun with people about the sport then well it's not worth doing. A lot need to lighten up and make hunting a sport not a job.


well said:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> It's so bad that people often say that they may not even hunt Pa anymore.S


Could be the master plan...get everyone to give up and then jump in their spots :wink:

Joe


----------



## dougell

Could be but it wouldn't be the first conspiracy theory on the subject.


----------



## jacobh

Yea Doug every year I have to think about buying a PA license because it's just not fun anymore so I'm trying to have some fun now to try to get that fire back. Just not that easy. If I say there aren't that many deer around anymore guys on here jump down your throat. That to me makes my Hobby more like my job. I don't have access to thousands of acres so i base my findings off what I see not what people dream up. I don't base deer numbers off deer sightings in a park I count them by sightings on huntable ground. Hell I'd like to sell a lot of guys licenses on AT and show pics from a Park and say look Pa deer population is great here's 100 deer in one field. Facts are these deer are not huntable yet they use this as a way to say deer numbers are thriving in pa. 5c has 20 deer per square mile yea based on Parks and prison ground that u can't hunt. Hunters I talk to and guys on here have been saying they don't see as many deer so how did the harvest go up 6%?guess I just don't see how it's possible when u talk to guys and most say it's worse now then ever. Anyways I'm trying a new tactic. It trying to have fun and turn Pa hunting back into a sport and not a job so best of luck to all this upcoming season sounds like it'll be another record year!!!


QUOTE=dougell;1101754809]Nobody jumped on you Scott,called you names or disparaged you in any way.People are free to believe the numbers or call them B.S.I don't believe that's exactly how many deer were killed in Pa and I doubt anyone else does either but it doesn't matter.It's an estimate that just shows a harvest trend,which is all they need.The truth is,the PGC has not even come close to showing an increasing harvest from year to year.That's all that was pointed out to you and no argument ensued.The truth is,the vast majority of posts that come from this board concerning hunting in Pa are negative.It's so bad that people often say that they may not even hunt Pa anymore.Sometimes you have to wonder why they do hunt because they complain so much.That wasn't directed at you but in general.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Could be but it wouldn't be the first conspiracy theory on the subject.


LOL - I am terrible at conspiracy theories...I try to call things the way I see them, but do so in a respectful way....I wasn't poking at Billy or Scott, simply pointing out that on THIS thread 2-follow-up posts about any topic is far from a controversy....now I think we're up to 9 so it could be approaching the controversy threshold:wink::mg::zip:

I saw 27 deer on the way in today. They are having a hard time with this frozen snow....looks like it might be around for a while too.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Yea Doug every year I have to think about buying a PA license because it's just not fun anymore so I'm trying to have some fun now to try to get that fire back. Just not that easy. If I say there aren't that many deer around anymore guys on here jump down your throat. That to me makes my Hobby more like my job. I don't have access to thousands of acres so i base my findings off what I see not what people dream up. I don't base deer numbers off deer sightings in a park I count them by sightings on huntable ground. Hell I'd like to sell a lot of guys licenses on AT and show pics from a Park and say look Pa deer population is great here's 100 deer in one field. Facts are these deer are not huntable yet they use this as a way to say deer numbers are thriving in pa. 5c has 20 deer per square mile yea based on Parks and prison ground that u can't hunt. Hunters I talk to and guys on here have been saying they don't see as many deer so how did the harvest go up 6%?guess I just don't see how it's possible when u talk to guys and most say it's worse now then ever. Anyways I'm trying a new tactic. It trying to have fun and turn Pa hunting back into a sport and not a job so best of luck to all this upcoming season sounds like it'll be another record year!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1101754809]Nobody jumped on you Scott,called you names or disparaged you in any way.People are free to believe the numbers or call them B.S.I don't believe that's exactly how many deer were killed in Pa and I doubt anyone else does either but it doesn't matter.It's an estimate that just shows a harvest trend,which is all they need.The truth is,the PGC has not even come close to showing an increasing harvest from year to year.That's all that was pointed out to you and no argument ensued.The truth is,the vast majority of posts that come from this board concerning hunting in Pa are negative.It's so bad that people often say that they may not even hunt Pa anymore.Sometimes you have to wonder why they do hunt because they complain so much.That wasn't directed at you but in general.


Scott, what does your MD license package run you and what do you get with it?

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Scott, what does your MD license package run you and what do you get with it?
> 
> Joe


+1 
And aren't you involved in a lease there? If so, is there room for others to join??


----------



## vonfoust

jacobh said:


> Yea Doug every year I have to think about buying a PA license because it's just not fun anymore so I'm trying to have some fun now to try to get that fire back. Just not that easy. If I say there aren't that many deer around anymore guys on here jump down your throat. That to me makes my Hobby more like my job. I don't have access to thousands of acres so i base my findings off what I see not what people dream up. I don't base deer numbers off deer sightings in a park I count them by sightings on huntable ground. Hell I'd like to sell a lot of guys licenses on AT and show pics from a Park and say look Pa deer population is great here's 100 deer in one field. Facts are these deer are not huntable yet they use this as a way to say deer numbers are thriving in pa. 5c has 20 deer per square mile yea based on Parks and prison ground that u can't hunt. Hunters I talk to and guys on here have been saying they don't see as many deer so how did the harvest go up 6%?guess I just don't see how it's possible when u talk to guys and most say it's worse now then ever. Anyways I'm trying a new tactic. It trying to have fun and turn Pa hunting back into a sport and not a job so best of luck to all this upcoming season sounds like it'll be another record year!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1101754809]Nobody jumped on you Scott,called you names or disparaged you in any way.People are free to believe the numbers or call them B.S.I don't believe that's exactly how many deer were killed in Pa and I doubt anyone else does either but it doesn't matter.It's an estimate that just shows a harvest trend,which is all they need.The truth is,the PGC has not even come close to showing an increasing harvest from year to year.That's all that was pointed out to you and no argument ensued.The truth is,the vast majority of posts that come from this board concerning hunting in Pa are negative.It's so bad that people often say that they may not even hunt Pa anymore.Sometimes you have to wonder why they do hunt because they complain so much.That wasn't directed at you but in general.


[/QUOTE]

Some GC somewhere needs to some up with an effective 'urban/suburban area' plan. I see it in my drivings around Allegheny County. Tons of deer. So the numbers look good. I would never hunt a gameland around Allegheny County though. There isn't a deer in there. If I lived in Allegheny County I would practice my hunting like I hear about living in Los Angeles, drive until you can afford it. In this case I would drive until I didn't see a car parked at a Gamelands. I am fortunate to live in an 'in between' area, and I still drive to hunt. I feel for you guys. And I have not ever heard a viable solution.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Yea Doug every year I have to think about buying a PA license because it's just not fun anymore so I'm trying to have some fun now to try to get that fire back. Just not that easy. If I say there aren't that many deer around anymore guys on here jump down your throat. That to me makes my Hobby more like my job. I don't have access to thousands of acres so i base my findings off what I see not what people dream up. I don't base deer numbers off deer sightings in a park I count them by sightings on huntable ground. Hell I'd like to sell a lot of guys licenses on AT and show pics from a Park and say look Pa deer population is great here's 100 deer in one field. Facts are these deer are not huntable yet they use this as a way to say deer numbers are thriving in pa. 5c has 20 deer per square mile yea based on Parks and prison ground that u can't hunt. Hunters I talk to and guys on here have been saying they don't see as many deer so how did the harvest go up 6%?guess I just don't see how it's possible when u talk to guys and most say it's worse now then ever. Anyways I'm trying a new tactic. It trying to have fun and turn Pa hunting back into a sport and not a job so best of luck to all this upcoming season sounds like it'll be another record year!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dougell;1101754809]Nobody jumped on you Scott,called you names or disparaged you in any way.People are free to believe the numbers or call them B.S.I don't believe that's exactly how many deer were killed in Pa and I doubt anyone else does either but it doesn't matter.It's an estimate that just shows a harvest trend,which is all they need.The truth is,the PGC has not even come close to showing an increasing harvest from year to year.That's all that was pointed out to you and no argument ensued.The truth is,the vast majority of posts that come from this board concerning hunting in Pa are negative.It's so bad that people often say that they may not even hunt Pa anymore.Sometimes you have to wonder why they do hunt because they complain so much.That wasn't directed at you but in general.


[/QUOTE]

See,I don't see people jumping down your throat because you say you don't see deer on the properties you hunt.I have zero doubt that you're telling the truth.I just don't know why anyone would expect to see deer every time when they have a couple small properties to hunt.I don't see deer every time I hunt during archery season.My son and I combined saw 12 deer the entire archery season.The year before we saw 14.It doesn't mean they aren't there though.I don't base deer numbers on how many I see while hunting,ever.Hunting is supposed to be fun and I found out years ago,that when you focus strictly on success and scores,it loses it's appeal.


----------



## jacobh

Guess I feel I should see deer because I'm in the WMU that's open from mid sept- end of Jan because of all the deer we have


----------



## dougell

I get it Scott.We re-hashed this 100 times.Deer are not spread out evenly all across any WMU and there's no reason to expect to see deer on a consistant basis when you're talking about 13 acres.It stinks that your opportunities are limited to find other places to hunt but nobody can do anything about that.Maybe Pope can hook you up.It sounds like he just found a place that's overloaded with deer.


----------



## fap1800

New direction: Anyone here do any hinge cutting on their properties? Did it yield any results? My parent's place used to have really good sanctuary area that mostly comprised of densely planted spruce trees, but over the last 10 years or so they've grown and offer no real cover for the dear. Maples have gotten in there too. I've read elsewhere that guys have had some success hinge cutting maples. It provides covers and forage for the deer. I'm thinking about doing it, but would need to hurry up since spring is just around the corner.


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Guess I feel I should see deer because I'm in the WMU that's open from mid sept- end of Jan because of all the deer we have


Scott , quit crying !!


----------



## jacobh

Lol


----------



## KylePA

Mathias said:


> +1
> And aren't you involved in a lease there? If so, is there room for others to join??


Interested in this as well.


----------



## jacobh

Yep we are down by Salisbury 1400 acres $300 year per stand site. That's a 300x300 yd section per stand nobody is allowed in at any time. Butts up to a 1000 acre conservatory nobody is allowed to hunt. This is why I hunt there 90% of the time. License archery rifle and muzzleloader is $181 and that allows 30 does and 3 bucks. 1 buck and 10 does per weapon





Mathias said:


> +1
> And aren't you involved in a lease there? If so, is there room for others to join??


----------



## jacobh

As guys drop out there are spots available. We have the most stands so we get 1st dibs for guys we want on. Lots of members but nobody hunts especially archery. Opening day of rifle there were 3 others on the entire property


----------



## pope125

Some GC somewhere needs to some up with an effective 'urban/suburban area' plan. I see it in my drivings around Allegheny County. Tons of deer. So the numbers look good. I would never hunt a gameland around Allegheny County though. There isn't a deer in there. If I lived in Allegheny County I would practice my hunting like I hear about living in Los Angeles, drive until you can afford it. In this case I would drive until I didn't see a car parked at a Gamelands. I am fortunate to live in an 'in between' area, and I still drive to hunt. I feel for you guys. And I have not ever heard a viable solution.[/QUOTE]


Getting Farms and land that are private property, they are tuff to get but they are out there . I just landed a great farm in Chester Co, probably one of the hardest areas to get land to hunt .


----------



## Mathias

Scott, count me in when a spot opens, please.

Glad we're back on track here, I was dangerously close to resurecting the *"I predict a record year for bickering here in Pa"* thread….


----------



## Mathias

….of course that would have brought Nicko out of early retirement with more of his humorous posts!


----------



## Mathias

Day dreaming….


----------



## LetThemGrow

If all the guys that threaten to quit PA every year ACTUALLY quit there would be a lot less hunters.


----------



## nicko

We have been in the process of redoing our kitchen and just had our annual Saint Patty's party this past Saturday. Since I decided to wait until after the party to install the new flooring, we told everybody to sign the subfloor and their signature or cartoon whatever they chose to write would be part of our house for as long as it is standing. 

Who remembers this?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Getting Farms and land that are private property, they are tuff to get but they are out there . I just landed a great farm in Chester Co, probably one of the hardest areas to get land to hunt .


Congrats Bob! Hope your shoulder surgery goes well and you'll be able to get out on the farm this season!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> If all the guys that threaten to quit PA every year ACTUALLY quit there would be a lot less hunters.


And a A LOT more land for others to enjoy!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

jacobh said:


> Guess I feel I should see deer because I'm in the WMU that's open from mid sept- end of Jan because of all the deer we have


 I like this!!! Well said.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Day dreaming….
> View attachment 5687137


Me too....










Booked for the famed Boca Grande first weekend in May. It's great having a wife who wanted this trip for her 40th birthday!!! Be happy if she lands a couple 20lbers....I'd love to get into a biggun'


Joe


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Getting Farms and land that are private property, they are tuff to get but they are out there . I just landed a great farm in Chester Co, probably one of the hardest areas to get land to hunt .


Bob has pics of the landowner. 

Congrats on the new property Bob.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What's on tap for everyone's spring....

I'm looking at a couple of drum trips in the DE Bay, maybe some strippers too...then there is youth weekend on 4/22 and the season opener on 4/28. That will be followed up by a long weekend in Boca Grande chasing some Tarpon, heading back here to chase some Toms....

Can't offer a tag along for the tarpon, but if folks are interested maybe we can hook up for some turkey and DE/Indian River Bay fishing?

Hard to believe this was just a couple years ago, kids have still been blanked, but they only get maybe 2-3 says in the entire season and we have had some awesome encounters. Of course the best are never when I have the camera. This clip was from 2013, man where does time go????

https://youtu.be/f8MXMojmVPU

Short phone clip from youth day 2015...Ty had great grand-dads 16 gauge. 
https://youtu.be/Oo401Ou-OyU

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Me too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booked for the famed Boca Grande first weekend in May. It's great having a wife who wanted this trip for her 40th birthday!!! Be happy if she lands a couple 20lbers....I'd love to get into a biggun'
> 
> 
> Joe


I remember turning 40.......7.5 years ago. Sigh.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I remember turning 40.......7.5 years ago. Sigh.


C'mon Nick....it's the internet; you can be 29 forever.......

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> C'mon Nick....it's the internet; you can be 29 forever.......
> 
> Joe


I'm so much cooler on-line.

https://youtu.be/B9mpDAJOPac


----------



## rogersb

I just watched 11 deer go through my woods. I went out earlier today and checked a camera card. I never saw any deer but my camera showed me I kicked out 6 on my way to get the card. 

I'm not hinge cutting any maples, I'm cutting maples down. Going to be planting 10-15 chestnuts, 4 or so persimmon, and probably a dozen more apple trees. Gotta make room for those new trees  I am going to fill in bald spots with clover, and maybe even try planting pumpkins in a few areas that get good light. Anyone else plant pumpkins in the wild? Mine from my garden never get to be pumpkins because the deer just hammered them for the leafs and flowers. One made it to about the size of a softball before it was eaten.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I just watched 11 deer go through my woods. I went out earlier today and checked a camera card. I never saw any deer but my camera showed me I kicked out 6 on my way to get the card.
> 
> I'm not hinge cutting any maples, I'm cutting maples down. Going to be planting 10-15 chestnuts, 4 or so persimmon, and probably a dozen more apple trees. Gotta make room for those new trees  I am going to fill in bald spots with clover, and maybe even try planting pumpkins in a few areas that get good light. Anyone else plant pumpkins in the wild? Mine from my garden never get to be pumpkins because the deer just hammered them for the leafs and flowers. One made it to about the size of a softball before it was eaten.


For what it is worth we have had ZERO luck with persimmon in 5C, 5D, 3A, and 2H....not sure if you've had some luck or not, just sharing to perhaps save some expense and frustration.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Kybar

Also interested in wireless trailcams...would like to hear anyone's experience with Verizon models/plans.


----------



## Charman03

Kybar said:


> Also interested in wireless trailcams...would like to hear anyone's experience with Verizon models/plans.


Covert Blackhawk is the Verizon model I believe. Super easy setup and management with the app. I typically go with a $9.99/month plan, but you can get whatever you want. Have had good luck with covert customer service


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> What's on tap for everyone's spring....
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of drum trips in the DE Bay, *maybe some strippers too*...then there is youth weekend on 4/22 and the season opener on 4/28. That will be followed up by a long weekend in Boca Grande chasing some Tarpon, heading back here to chase some Toms....
> 
> Can't offer a tag along for the tarpon, but if folks are interested maybe we can hook up for some turkey and DE/Indian River Bay fishing?
> 
> Hard to believe this was just a couple years ago, kids have still been blanked, but they only get maybe 2-3 says in the entire season and we have had some awesome encounters. Of course the best are never when I have the camera. This clip was from 2013, man where does time go????
> 
> https://youtu.be/f8MXMojmVPU
> 
> Short phone clip from youth day 2015...Ty had great grand-dads 16 gauge.
> https://youtu.be/Oo401Ou-OyU
> 
> Joe


Good for you Joe! Can't say my wife would go for that:teeth:

My son and I are camping the weekend of youth turkey season, and hoping to hang a couple of stands we've been meaning to get put up over the last year too. Hoping my daughter will get time out from dance and volleyball to go trout fishing a bit. She may turkey hunt if we don't have to get up early


----------



## vonfoust

pope125 said:


> Some GC somewhere needs to some up with an effective 'urban/suburban area' plan. I see it in my drivings around Allegheny County. Tons of deer. So the numbers look good. I would never hunt a gameland around Allegheny County though. There isn't a deer in there. If I lived in Allegheny County I would practice my hunting like I hear about living in Los Angeles, drive until you can afford it. In this case I would drive until I didn't see a car parked at a Gamelands. I am fortunate to live in an 'in between' area, and I still drive to hunt. I feel for you guys. And I have not ever heard a viable solution.



Getting Farms and land that are private property, they are tuff to get but they are out there . I just landed a great farm in Chester Co, probably one of the hardest areas to get land to hunt .[/QUOTE]

Congratulations. I'm sure over your way has been tough for many years. Where I grew up, we didn't have to ask permission on the local farms for many years. (Even though my family still stopped and talked to the owners every time we went, a lot of that had to do with they were almost all family friends.) Most of the farmers had kids in school with me or one of my siblings, knew my family etc. Small town, as long as we were respectful no problem. Out of 17 farms we used to hunt, there is 1 that we can still hunt, and one of the last remaining family members on the farm just passed away. It's a different time. I can see many kids that aren't hunting because of this problem. Scott has touched on it, and I believe it is a problem, especially where you guys are at. Over here it's tough in Allegheny County, but if you drive an hour can find spots fairly easily.


----------



## rogersb

12-Ringer said:


> For what it is worth we have had ZERO luck with persimmon in 5C, 5D, 3A, and 2H....not sure if you've had some luck or not, just sharing to perhaps save some expense and frustration.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


I've never tried them but I made an order with a nursery and got 4 free 12-24" trees with my order. I've been interested in trying them and if these do well then I can think about ordering more in the future. If they fail, then I can focus on trees that are thriving.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rogersb said:


> I've never tried them but I made an order with a nursery and got 4 free 12-24" trees with my order. I've been interested in trying them and if these do well then I can think about ordering more in the future. If they fail, then I can focus on trees that are thriving.


Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

We took a drive to Cabelas, Hamburg today.
I'm convinced it was my last visit there unless it's for fishing gear.
The selection is horrific, the pricing ridiculous and the check out lines absurd.
Virtually no floor help to be found.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> We took a drive to Cabelas, Hamburg today.
> I'm convinced it was my last visit there unless it's for fishing gear.
> The selection is horrific, the pricing ridiculous and the check out lines absurd.
> Virtually no floor help to be found.


I hit the Christiana store now, tax free. I order whatever I want, get it shipped there, they call when it arrives I run down and pick up my gear, save on tax and shipping. I'll even order several sizes and keep the ones that fit...from my house in Delco the Christina store is much closer, plus the complex there as something for everyone.

It's an awesome option for big/heavy items like stands etc...

Something to think about!

Joe


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> We took a drive to Cabelas, Hamburg today.
> I'm convinced it was my last visit there unless it's for fishing gear.
> The selection is horrific, the pricing ridiculous and the check out lines absurd.
> Virtually no floor help to be found.


Agree, I only ever stop when I happen to be in the area. Never any deals in the store and the checkout lines are ridiculously slow, that I always get impatient and just leave. 

Much better just ordering online, or do what Joe does.


----------



## Mathias

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> We took a drive to Cabelas, Hamburg today.
> I'm convinced it was my last visit there unless it's for fishing gear.
> The selection is horrific, the pricing ridiculous and the check out lines absurd.
> Virtually no floor help to be found.


Agree on all points. Not trying to turn this into a Cabela's bashfest, but I've had reasonably poor experiences there the last few times I've gone. 1 out of 10 employees is helpful, and the other 9 really just don't seem to care. 

Best reasons to visit Cabela's (at least in Hamburg)

1. to check out mounts to see what form you may want to use on your own trophy
2. to try on clothing so you know what size to order from Cabelas.com whenever your family gives you gift cards for special occasions
3. to get free stuff when they invite you to a new product presentation
4. to purchase a large item that is not cost effective to ship
5. if you are looking for something to put you in a foul mood

Let's be honest though, customer service across the board is getting worse and worse and worse. People don't know how to talk to people anymore; the virtual world is much more interesting.......


----------



## Mathias

Same thing at Home Depot etc, find employees hudled together playing on their smartphones.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Different subject, anyone ever owned/shot/hunted with a Carbon Spyder Turbo w/ Z5 cams?


----------



## dougell

I still have a regular spider that I still have as a back-up bow.I shot the carbon spyder,almost bought it but bought an Elite impulse.I wish I would have bought the carbon spider.


----------



## PAKraig

dougell said:


> I still have a regular spider that I still have as a back-up bow.I shot the carbon spyder,almost bought it but bought an Elite impulse.I wish I would have bought the carbon spider.


Never owned a carbon bow, but I'm seriously considering it. I love a bow that has no shock on the shot, and I keep hearing that about the carbons.


----------



## adr1601

Mathias said:


> We took a drive to Cabelas, Hamburg today.
> I'm convinced it was my last visit there unless it's for fishing gear.
> The selection is horrific, the pricing ridiculous and the check out lines absurd.
> Virtually no floor help to be found.


Two weekends ago I left my cart where it was and walked out once I saw the line. That place just isn't for me.


----------



## nicko

I rarely ever go to the Hamburg Cabelas anymore. Prices are too high.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Daughter sent me a picture of our front step.....












A little incentive for the hour ride home from the office!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good for you, hopefully mine arrives soon. 
Post up some pics!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gotta love it when a new toy awaits you at home.  

Pics are a must!


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Good for you, hopefully mine arrives soon.
> Post up some pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt, do you still have the Carbon Air?


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I do, until my Prime arrives.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Joe, did you get the Cyntergy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Joe, did you get the Cyntergy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrived yesterday and haven't even opened the box. Late board meeting yesterday, on my way home now, stuck in traffic due to an accident, will hopefully get home just in time to get Ty to the orthodontist....at this rate I might not get it set up until next week as the weekend looks a bit hectic.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I took a ride to the new shop I mentioned previously this morning. 
AJ the owner is a nice guy. He currently has Elites and Mathews in stock and has Prime's on order.
I did shoot the new Elite's again, my last time was at LAS and the bows were not in my specs.
The Option 7 was nice. A steady draw until just before break over where it gets pretty stout before falling into the valley. Not the old style Elite valley, but not objectionable. The Option 6 was so stout I didn't even draw it back. Both were 70# backed off to 60. The 7 had no movement and was dead quiet.
Neither is the equivalent of the Centergy for me.
That's all I got


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I took a ride to the new shop I mentioned previously this morning.
> AJ the owner is a nice guy. He currently has Elites and Mathews in stock and has Prime's on order.
> I did shoot the new Elite's again, my last time was at LAS and the bows were not in my specs.
> The Option 7 was nice. A steady draw until just before break over where it gets pretty stout before falling into the valley. Not the old style Elite valley, but not objectionable. The Option 6 was so stout I didn't even draw it back. Both were 70# backed off to 60. The 7 had no movement and was dead quiet.
> Neither is the equivalent of the Centergy for me.
> That's all I got


Thanks for the report. I was going to head over maybe this weekend to shoot a Prime. I'm curious on how they shoot. Did they say when the Primes might be in?

I was surprised to see that they're literally right on the other side of Ralph Stover. I do most of my hunting on the south side.


----------



## Mathias

He didn't say, I believe the rep was there last week.
I did receive notice that my Centergy will be in early next week (ordered elsewhere).

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks for the review Matt. I haven't gotten a chance to shoot 2017 Elites or Bowtechs.


----------



## Mathias

not much of a review, lol.
For me, the Reign is a far superior bow.


----------



## nicko

I'm seeing absolutely no buzz at all on the 2017 Elites. It's been that way now for two model years running. Shame.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I'm seeing absolutely no buzz at all on the 2017 Elites. It's been that way now for two model years running. Shame.


Here is what I know about Elite....prices up, warranty down. It would have to wow me to buy one. Need to shoot Reign...I still miss my Tribute at times.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Here is what I know about Elite....prices up, warranty down. It would have to wow me to buy one. Need to shoot Reign...I still miss my Tribute at times.


I'm still committed to my 2009 GT500s and 2011 Pulse. Newer is fun but it's not always better. I'm sure you could get a good price on a used Tribby in the classifieds.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> I'm still committed to my 2009 GT500s and 2011 Pulse. Newer is fun but it's not always better. I'm sure you could get a good price on a used Tribby in the classifieds.


I tried a GT500....for 3 weeks. Just wasn't for me. I hear ya on the Tribute...wife and I have had success with several Bowtech models. I'll shoot the Reign 7 at some point. Still happy with my HTR at the moment.


----------



## Hoytmike

So did anyone hear any good news about sunday hunting for 2017-18?


----------



## Mathias

Another gear question: I'm looking for a new early season jacket too.
I'm set for the SE Pa warmer days but need something for upstate and later October/November down here. I prefer fleece outer layer as I love how quiet it is. 
Cabelas had virtually none when I was there the other day….
Is the KUIU Peloton any good?


----------



## PAKraig

I can't see any of the Kuiu gear being that warm.




* changed can to can't


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> I can't see any of the Kuiu gear being that warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * changed can to can't



I don't know specifically about the Peleton, but I agree with Kraig, my general experience with Kuiu is that you need to be layered under. It is soft and quiet though....

When the nip crosses the northern teir in Potter (AM temps in high 30s, low 40s with daytime temps peaking in the mid-50s), I sometimes revert to my Wooltimate. I like it because I don't have to layer much under, its super quiet, and with the windshear liner, cuts the wind completely. 

Believe or not, more times than not, I will break out the HBS and just wear my light gear under it and while walking in.. Matt, I believe you picked up an IWOM last year. If that is the case, give it a try in the early fall when the temps are in this range, you might just be surprised how much it will change how you hunt during this time of year. Wear the same gear you when when its in the 60s and bring the IWOM with you. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some others may have already seen this, but thought I'd share......

http://www.media.pa.gov/Pages/Game-Commission-Details.aspx?newsid=112

Joe


----------



## PAKraig

Hunting in cold temps is SO MUCH more fun when you're not freezing your butt off. I hunted with the Fanatic suit last year, and it was amazingly warm, windproof and the pockets were all perfectly placed, but I got busted by more deer than I ever have while in the stand. Pretty sure I sold it all before Thanksgiving rolled around and went back to an old Rocky Silenthunter or something like that. Wore it this season too and had a great year, but not quite as "comfortable" as I was with the Sitka Fanatic bibs and jacket. I wish they would do something a little different that's still has Windstopper in it. I'd like to try the Windshear stuff from Cabela's, but need to try it on first and they never have it in stock in Hamburg....


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Another gear question: I'm looking for a new early season jacket too.
> I'm set for the SE Pa warmer days but need something for upstate and later October/November down here. I prefer fleece outer layer as I love how quiet it is.
> Cabelas had virtually none when I was there the other day….
> Is the KUIU Peloton any good?


The peloton is just a hoody I don't think it would be a very good outter layer without lots of layering. I love my Cabela's wooltimate 1/2 zip for late season archery. Quiet, windproof, the hand warmer pocket is perfect for archery with a release and light gloves. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

I used my Sitka fanatic for late season in Ohio and several days it was in the single digits. I used some good base layers and I never got cold. I had deer look straight through me and never got busted as I am a true believer in this camo pattern now. Its a little pricey but well worth the investment and I believe I hunted several days that I normally would of styed home in the past..


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> Hunting in cold temps is SO MUCH more fun when you're not freezing your butt off. I hunted with the Fanatic suit last year, and it was amazingly warm, windproof and the pockets were all perfectly placed, but I got busted by more deer than I ever have while in the stand. Pretty sure I sold it all before Thanksgiving rolled around and went back to an old Rocky Silenthunter or something like that. Wore it this season too and had a great year, but not quite as "comfortable" as I was with the Sitka Fanatic bibs and jacket. I wish they would do something a little different that's still has Windstopper in it. I'd like to try the Windshear stuff from Cabela's, but need to try it on first and they never have it in stock in Hamburg....


I mentioned this before, if Hamburg is close to you = order your gear online, even in multiple sizes, have it shipped to store for pick-up...go there try one and take home what works or not...no harm no foul...I am a bit fortunate in that the Christina store is closer to me, so all my stuff is tax free as well...also a great service/feature for the heavy-bulk items like stands...only time I've run into an issue is if there is something on a special doorbuster sale or something like that..

Joe


----------



## Mathias

For the Cabelas Wooltimate users, what camo pattern did you buy?


----------



## fap1800

LetThemGrow said:


> I tried a GT500....for 3 weeks. Just wasn't for me. I hear ya on the Tribute...wife and I have had success with several Bowtech models. I'll shoot the Reign 7 at some point. Still happy with my HTR at the moment.


I love the Tribute. 10+ years later, that bow is still one of my favorites. I got one off of eBay cheap and rebuilt it with Rev cams, Barnsdale limbs, etc. She's a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## PAKraig

Mathias said:


> For the Cabelas Wooltimate users, what camo pattern did you buy?


They seem to have closed out their Outfitter camo Wooltimate stuff; at least the bibs/parka. Hoping they bring it out with the new Octane O2 pattern which is what I think we'll see come August. Looks like a pretty decent pattern.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> For the Cabelas Wooltimate users, what camo pattern did you buy?


I forget the exact name, I think it is Woodlands outfitter (or something like that)


----------



## nicko

For early season hunting all the way up through leaf off, I think Realtree APG is a great all around choice.


----------



## joepa2k3

How did I miss this thread?

New guy to the forum....Jefferson county resident, Elk County hunter!


----------



## nicko

joepa2k3 said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> New guy to the forum....Jefferson county resident, Elk County hunter!


That's a good question. Where you been?  This thread has to be the most active state specific thread every year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joepa2k3 said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> New guy to the forum....Jefferson county resident, Elk County hunter!


We one to the most active thread on the forum...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> We one to the most active thread on the forum...
> 
> Joe


It's a happy place:

c: :mg: :angry: :fuming: :argue: :ban: :modJoe) :grouphug:


----------



## PAKraig

I'm seasonal but I still enjoy my time in this thread


----------



## LetThemGrow

PAKraig said:


> I'm seasonal but I still enjoy my time in this thread


Yep. And even though I don't always agree or even understand some opinions, I admire the passion that my fellow hunters have for the outdoors.


----------



## nicko

Somebody else likes watching "Heartland Bowhunter" too.


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> Somebody else likes watching "Heartland Bowhunter" too.


Haven't watched since they took it off the internet but I enjoy watching Shawn, Skyler and Mike.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

nicko said:


> Somebody else likes watching "Heartland Bowhunter" too.


Haha, my parents can't get their golden to do anything but eat mulch so you're doing something right  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

I check in on this thread everyday. When will the 17-18 season thread start?


----------



## nicko

goathillinpa said:


> I check in on this thread everyday. When will the 17-18 season thread start?


I'll probably start the next one after spring turkey season closes.


----------



## jacobh

Haha my Rotti use to eat rocks!!!! Was a expensive finding but turns out when they eat weird things like that they're craving a certain mineral that they get from it. We switched dog foods and his rock fetish disappeared


QUOTE=SwitchbckXT;1102024529]Haha, my parents can't get their golden to do anything but eat mulch so you're doing something right  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charman03

Mathias said:


> For the Cabelas Wooltimate users, what camo pattern did you buy?


Outfitter


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Haha my Rotti use to eat rocks!!!! Was a expensive finding but turns out when they eat weird things like that they're craving a certain mineral that they get from it. We switched dog foods and his rock fetish disappeared


 Yeah you need to be careful with stuff like that. Our first golden was eating dirt and end up getting some parasites in her digestive system. Ended up with a lot of runny poops and she needed antibiotics from the vet.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

You guys that have the wooltimate jacket how heavy/thick is the jacket? I always thought it was a heavy coat type but I'm thinking I may have been wrong? I have a scent blocker dream season with windblock and it is my go to jacket bc it's light fleece so it's warm/comfy, pockets placed well, cinches at neck and waist, quiet and it completely blocks the wind. It's wearing out now and I'm going to need to replace it soon and I've been looking but haven't been able to find something that is designed/fits what one looking for. Sometimes I wonder if the guys who design these clothes even wear them, I always put stuff on and typically right away I say to my wife this would be perfect if so and so,...

Exception to this is Sitka stuff I've seen is designed really well IMO but it sure is pricey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yeah you need to be careful with stuff like that. Our first golden was eating dirt and end up getting some parasites in her digestive system. Ended up with a lot of runny poops and she needed antibiotics from the vet.


Finally settled on Victor Active Dog and Puppy. Researched more than I care to mention. Some of the top sporting dog breeders East of the Mississippi recommended I give it a try. Two of the top PA NAVHDA 1 year olds have been on this blend since they were pups and their owners swear by it. 

We found a retailer 15-miles away and pretty sure we have our food for life for Fawn. I mean look at those eyes....










Her coat is always shiny, only an occasional gas issue, stool is as it should be, energy...well she is a GSP pup, that should explain enough.

http://victorpetfood.com/products/dog/victor-grain-free/active-dog-and-puppy/.


Curious what others feed your pups....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> I'll probably start the next one after spring turkey season closes.


Plenty of time to come up with a new "Days of PA archery hunters" saga!


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> Finally settled on Victor Active Dog and Puppy. Researched more than I care to mention. Some of the top sporting dog breeders East of the Mississippi recommended I give it a try. Two of the top PA NAVHDA 1 year olds have been on this blend since they were pups and their owners swear by it.
> 
> We found a retailer 15-miles away and pretty sure we have our food for life for Fawn. I mean look at those eyes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her coat is always shiny, only an occasional gas issue, stool is as it should be, energy...well she is a GSP pup, that should explain enough.
> 
> http://victorpetfood.com/products/dog/victor-grain-free/active-dog-and-puppy/.
> 
> 
> Curious what others feed your pups....
> 
> Joe


...and the training is going pretty well too....










Yes, that's her favorite biscuit on her nose.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Plenty of time to come up with a new "Days of PA archery hunters" saga!


...on the next episode of As the Keystone Turns....


----------



## jacobh

Yea Max got one stuck and needed surgery. He's the $5000 dog. $ grand to cut a rock out!!! Needless to say we tried every food around and finally found one and he stopped eating rocks been using it since. Jake wants a golden retriever but I'm done with dogs with the knot head I have now




nicko said:


> Yeah you need to be careful with stuff like that. Our first golden was eating dirt and end up getting some parasites in her digestive system. Ended up with a lot of runny poops and she needed antibiotics from the vet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Yea Max got one stuck and needed surgery. He's the $5000 dog. $ grand to cut a rock out!!! Needless to say we tried every food around and finally found one and he stopped eating rocks been using it since. Jake wants a golden retriever but I'm done with dogs with the knot head I have now


Lol....after having to put two down within 10-months of each other I wanted to be done for a long while.....you see how that worked out[emoji849]

To be honest Camille wanted a pup more than anything and given everything she's dealing with it dawned on me.....is it really that much of a hassle? Enter in Fawn......

The night we brought her home....










Right now begging for another biscuit (lol)









The week before we got Fawn....









Last week getting her class picture because she missed the photo shoot at school while she was sick...










Anyone who doesn't think a dog can help can spend some time around here if you want.....

Looking at that last pic, it's hard to believe she's sick[emoji20]

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

BTW...no matter what BS gets thrown around on this thread at times, you guys are really a good bunch...you've helped me in ways I'm sure you don't know or could have imagined [emoji106]

Joe


----------



## dougell

Dog's always help Joe.I think it's child abuse to not let a kid have a dog.


----------



## jacobh

Your right Joe she's a beautiful little girl!! Dogs definately have ways of beinging out the best in people!! Here's Jake with Max sleeping. He loves the knot head. Many think Rottis are mean dogs u can see that can't be farther from the truth. That said somebody messes with his Jake including myself he gets a little fiesty


----------



## PAbigbear

SwitchbckXT said:


> You guys that have the wooltimate jacket how heavy/thick is the jacket? I always thought it was a heavy coat type but I'm thinking I may have been wrong? I have a scent blocker dream season with windblock and it is my go to jacket bc it's light fleece so it's warm/comfy, pockets placed well, cinches at neck and waist, quiet and it completely blocks the wind. It's wearing out now and I'm going to need to replace it soon and I've been looking but haven't been able to find something that is designed/fits what one looking for. Sometimes I wonder if the guys who design these clothes even wear them, I always put stuff on and typically right away I say to my wife this would be perfect if so and so,...
> 
> Exception to this is Sitka stuff I've seen is designed really well IMO but it sure is pricey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dream season and wooltimate are in two different classes. You will roast if you plan to wear wooltimate where you were used to wearing your dream season suit. The wooltimate is a cold weather suit. I don't bother wearing mine until temps won't out of the mid 30's. I bought a Cabela's bowhunter XT suit last year. This is very comparable to the dream season, but it appears they discontinued it.


----------



## nicko

Beautiful girl Joe. 

And great pic Scott.


----------



## nicko

Joe, your Fawn is looking less and less like a puppy.


----------



## vonfoust

Very rare that I would put a pic online, but my wife probably already has this one posted on FB. Joe you got me with that last post. Brought a little tear. Let's go Camille!! And yes, a puppy always helps. Within a few weeks of bringing Cody home.









He's doing well so far. If you pay attention to any dog stuff, may hear his name again the way he's been going.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> Yea Max got one stuck and needed surgery. He's the $5000 dog. $ grand to cut a rock out!!! Needless to say we tried every food around and finally found one and he stopped eating rocks been using it since. Jake wants a golden retriever but I'm done with dogs with the knot head I have now


Maisy has eaten some pretty disgusting stuff. Dogs....they're such "animals".


----------



## nicko

Pure happiness in this pic vonfoust.


----------



## jacobh

All this dog talk mines been outside 50 times already today I'm ready to choke him!!!! So yes brings smiles for the most part but bringing Rage to me today lol


----------



## KMiha

jacobh said:


> Yea Max got one stuck and needed surgery. He's the $5000 dog. $ grand to cut a rock out!!! Needless to say we tried every food around and finally found one and he stopped eating rocks been using it since. Jake wants a golden retriever but I'm done with dogs with the knot head I have now


My one Rottweiler puppy would try to eat rocks all the time, usually I caught him before he could swallow them. Guess one time I didn't catch him in time, they passed through the other end, never saw that dog try and eat a rock after that.


----------



## jacobh

Haha yea it's a mineral deficiency I tried a shock collar too. Put rocks down when he'd try to eat them shock him and after a day of shocks he could care less he wanted the rocks so bad he cared less about the shock. Was really a shame to watch. Switched foods and poof it was gone


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fawn doesn't quite have the yard clean-up down yet, but she's working on it[emoji849]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Out working and got some nice style.....


























Joe


----------



## jacobh

Man Joe looks good. We go to a place to hunt birds up above reading that dog would have a blast up there


----------



## fap1800

Checked out Bob and AJs today. Good dudes for sure. They should have the new Primes available in 3 to 4 weeks. Kinda itching to shoot one. Shot a Halon 6 and was quite surprised. Never a big Mathews fan, but that bow was fun to shoot. Ended up splurging on the new Scott Echo release. Digging it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Yes, very likable guy AJ, didn't meet Bob yet.
I wish they would pick up Athens, their new bows sound special.


----------



## fap1800

Bob is just as likable. I can see myself spending some serious coin there. Lol. I might end up with a Prime if they're as good as everyone says. My buddy says don't shoot one. I'll end up walking out the door with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Decided it was time for a little brother for Dakota. So after 320 miles round trip we came home with the newest member of the family, Gauge. First pic is the introduction then after about 45 minutes of playing. I now have the pleasure of potty training twin girls and house breaking another Golden!


----------



## nicko

You've got your hands pull ebard. Good looking dogs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> Decided it was time for a little brother for Dakota. So after 320 miles round trip we came home with the newest member of the family, Gauge. First pic is the introduction then after about 45 minutes of playing. I now have the pleasure of potty training twin girls and house breaking another Golden!


Good luck with all of that...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Spring gobbler a little over a month away. I want to plan a trip up to Potter and like the idea of waiting until 5/15 when I can hunt them sunup to sundown but I am admittedly clueless when it comes to turkey hunting. That said, for those of you who are experienced turkey hunters, can the afternoons and early evenings be productive?


----------



## FERKJ

nicko said:


> Spring gobbler a little over a month away. I want to plan a trip up to Potter and like the idea of waiting until 5/15 when I can hunt them sunup to sundown but I am admittedly clueless when it comes to turkey hunting. That said, for those of you who are experienced turkey hunters, can the afternoons and early evenings be productive?


 Absolutely. Need to hunt them a little different than morning. I've had the best luck with field edges and open areas like power lines or burn areas. Seems the gobblers spent time in these areas for strutting and dusting later in day. Don't call as much as in morning. If I know the fields they're frequenting often don't at all, just set up couple decoys and wait. Almost becomes more like deer hunting. Closer to dusk setup in roosting areas and try to catch them on the way there. Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Spring gobbler a little over a month away. I want to plan a trip up to Potter and like the idea of waiting until 5/15 when I can hunt them sunup to sundown but I am admittedly clueless when it comes to turkey hunting. That said, for those of you who are experienced turkey hunters, can the afternoons and early evenings be productive?


Different way of hunting them, but can be very productive. It's also a GREAT opportunity to learn the lay of new land. Days are LOONNNGGGG...being out and hour before sun-up to dark at this time of the year can wear on you. 

It's looking like I will be going up around that same time. First time in a long-time I won't be up early. 

Maybe we can coordinate schedules?? Let me know what you think! I'd be glad to help you out, there's a couple killer mid-day spots over there on RYHC. One spot I called two big toms in from some 400 yards, they finally walked by at 20 yards at 12:30[emoji107]. Needless to say this was when you can't hunt past 12[emoji15]. I took my kid brothers boss out that day and he still talks about that outing. 

Lots of birds over on that lease, some tough to get to than others. Sometimes later in the year, mid day is best. They'll be close to their ladies in the AM, but often by mid-morning they're on the prowl as many hens are bred and some even on nests already. We start late here in PA, heard a bird gobbling this week when I went in early to pull a cam in Glenmoore. I'd imagine it's at least the same in Potter, maybe even "hotter".

If we do connect I could introduce you to our neighbor. He's on the State Board of Southern Florida's Chapter of the NWTF. Guy has forgotten more about turkey hunting than many of us will ever know. I think he has 5 Slams including 2 Word Slams. He's retired and stays at his place in Potter the entire month of May and again 10/1 - mid December every year. He nails two BIG (20lbs+) toms every spring up there, usually one on RYHC and one out back of our place.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Sounds good Joe. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Spring gobbler a little over a month away. I want to plan a trip up to Potter and like the idea of waiting until 5/15 when I can hunt them sunup to sundown but I am admittedly clueless when it comes to turkey hunting. That said, for those of you who are experienced turkey hunters, can the afternoons and early evenings be productive?


Nicko,About 75% of the gobblers we call in or kill are after 10am.Usually by then,the hens are sitting on a nest and the gobblers are alone.There isn't usually as much gobbling activity in the afternoon but if you get one gobbling,they easier to get to committ.There afternoon during the last two weeks are especially productive.I personally don't hunt them any different during the afternoon as I do in the morning.I listen more than I call and either set up on one that I hear in the distance or try to strike one up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Nicko,About 75% of the gobblers we call in or kill are after 10am.Usually by then,the hens are sitting on a nest and the gobblers are alone.There isn't usually as much gobbling activity in the afternoon but if you get one gobbling,they easier to get to committ.There afternoon during the last two weeks are especially productive.I personally don't hunt them any different during the afternoon as I do in the morning.I listen more than I call and either set up on one that I hear in the distance or try to strike one up.


For us the majority of our most exciting encounters happen after 9, but we still kill more within the first 1-2 hours of daylight than at any other point in the day.

Pretty cool when you're waking an old logging road and fire one up mid-morning or your field edge deke set draws em out of the hardwoods for a display of strutting and gobbling. A lot of those times though we don't connect. 

Getting in early on some rooster birds with a little soft tree calling and maybe a fly down cackle or two has led to the death of several.

Joe


----------



## dougell

For the first few days,you can usually still find some lonely gobblers and it's easy to call them in after flydown.Once the season gets in full swing,the gobblers are more henned up and the late mornings and afternoons produce much better for me.We don't have many fields up here where we hunt so I don't own a blind or any decoys.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Turkey hunting is my favorite, I'll be in Nebraska mid April and my usual PA and NY for the month of May. Usually the first half the season I'm calling for other people, and trying to fit my birds in when others can't go so it'll be nice to hopefully have a few down in Nebraska before our season kicks off here in the North East. Should be an exciting one, its my nephew's first turkey season (PA), have a wounded warrior vet hunt first weekend in May (NY), a buddy lined up I always take opening day (PA), a friend who wants to try turkey for the first time (PA), my wife my dad.. 

Time to start trying to locate some public land birds local here for weekday mornings which always proves to be tough and fun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Turkey hunting is my favorite, I'll be in Nebraska mid April and my usual PA and NY for the month of May. Usually the first half the season I'm calling for other people, and trying to fit my birds in when others can't go so it'll be nice to hopefully have a few down in Nebraska before our season kicks off here in the North East. Should be an exciting one, its my nephew's first turkey season (PA), have a wounded warrior vet hunt first weekend in May (NY), a buddy lined up I always take opening day (PA), a friend who wants to try turkey for the first time (PA), my wife my dad..
> 
> Time to start trying to locate some public land birds local here for weekday mornings which always proves to be tough and fun.


Sounds like you have an exciting Spring on your hands

Joe


----------



## jim570

I like to hunt them after the hens have left them. Seen them roaming as early as 6:30. Activity really drops off the last 2 weeks where I hunt. Lots of days I never hear a bird.

Just got back from a Florida hunt. Anybody considering a Florida hunt should check the regs. Most of the public land is controlled by a lottery. In some areas, the tag is only good for a few days to a week, not the entire season. Florida starts taking the applications in July of the previous year.


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> Turkey hunting is my favorite, I'll be in Nebraska mid April and my usual PA and NY for the month of May. Usually the first half the season I'm calling for other people, and trying to fit my birds in when others can't go so it'll be nice to hopefully have a few down in Nebraska before our season kicks off here in the North East. Should be an exciting one, its my nephew's first turkey season (PA), have a wounded warrior vet hunt first weekend in May (NY), a buddy lined up I always take opening day (PA), a friend who wants to try turkey for the first time (PA), my wife my dad..
> 
> Time to start trying to locate some public land birds local here for weekday mornings which always proves to be tough and fun.


I've noticed your avatar and knew you were a fanatic. I use to live to turkey hunt. Hunting several states each spring. Called and killed a lot of nice toms. I've lost my enthusiasm for it these days.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> I've noticed your avatar and knew you were a fanatic. I use to live to turkey hunt. Hunting several states each spring. Called and killed a lot of nice toms. I've lost my enthusiasm for it these days.


I've really only been chasing turkeys for about the last 9-10 years or so but I was bit by the turkey bug pretty hard. I enjoy the "sharable atmosphere" of turkey hunting. Deer hunting the reward is great of a successful hunt and the meat is awesome but its a very solo endeavor. Turkey hunting I almost never do by myself I can hunt with a friend, take my father, take my wife, take a kid. I've found that that make each and every hunt more enjoyable that each stand sit 

Also get a little over the top on custom turkey calls, might be addicted but no I don't need help.


----------



## dougell

I love hunting them and used do it almost every day before work as long as I have someone to go with.My desire to kill them has diminished greatly over the past 8 years or so.


----------



## jim570

I went a couple of times in the mid 70's. Never got a bird going. Ten years ago a friend took me with him. When I heard that first gobbler coming through the woods, I thought "what have i been missing"!! I would much rather hunt turkey than deer. Always better when hunting with someone else. It's more fun for me to work them than shoot a bird. I won't bushwack a bird. If they don't come to the call, they walk.


----------



## Mathias

Flipping through the channels few minutes ago hit "Winchesters deadly passion". 
How _trendy_ with the music choice, fits the show like a tuxedo on a pig. If they need to go that route, they could have at least played that new mainstream radio gem consisting of "15 in a 30 I'm not in a hurry" :mg:


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Flipping through the channels few minutes ago hit "Winchesters deadly passion".
> How _trendy_ with the music choice, fits the show like a tuxedo on a pig. If they need to go that route, they could have at least played that new mainstream radio gem consisting of "15 in a 30 I'm not in a hurry" :mg:


Matt, is it is bad as this?

https://youtu.be/1nrVoc_xKuo


----------



## Mathias

Worse!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

PGC: No semi-auto rifles for deer, bear, elk or turkey.
Good.


----------



## dougell

Archery bear the first week of Nov.-Good


----------



## Mathias

I agree Dougell


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> PGC: No semi-auto rifles for deer, bear, elk or turkey.
> Good.


Agreed. It's bad enough down here with the slug guns. Guys just lobbing lead. The last thing the rest of the state needs is an army of guys running around the woods with AR-10s.


----------



## dougell

I don't have a dog in the fight because I have zero interest to own any type of AR.However,semi shotguns have been legal in the SRA's for years.Do they cause problems and do many guys use them?I could care less one way or the other but there's such low pressure in the NC part of the state that I wouldn't see them being a problem around here.


----------



## dougell

Mathias said:


> I agree Dougell


I've had bear within range probably the last 6 out of 10 years during the last two weeks of archery season.I'll probably never see another one again during archery season.I walked right up on one when I was coming out of the woods this past year.It was less than 20 yards away and never had a clue I was there for about 5 minutes.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> PGC: No semi-auto rifles for deer, bear, elk or turkey.
> Good.


Confirmed? I've had mixed feelings, don't really like the idea but wasn't sure if it was just my distaste clouding my opinion of what would be better or worse for the resource. I think my biggest scare was considering the average PA hunters mentality and lack of concern over "Hail Mary" shooting.


----------



## dougell

I doubt semi's would have a measurable impact but who knows.My biggest concern would be with the guys using .223's.A .223 is deadly with the right bullet and as long as the shots are taken carefully.Someone I doubt either would be the case.


----------



## PAbigbear

I don't own a semi, and don't plan to any time soon, but 19 hunting related shooting incidents out of 935,000 licensed hunters doesn't seem like we have too many John Rambo's out there. I couldn't find any data to show what/who was the cause of those. I fail to see how PA hunters are supposedly much unsafer than the hunters in the other 49 states.


----------



## fap1800

dougell said:


> I don't have a dog in the fight because I have zero interest to own any type of AR.However,semi shotguns have been legal in the SRA's for years.Do they cause problems and do many guys use them?I could care less one way or the other but there's such low pressure in the NC part of the state that I wouldn't see them being a problem around here.


Short answer? Yes. I can't tell you how many times I've heard a cacophony of blasts volleyed at deer. I hear it multiple times a season. These guys that do this are simply hoping to connect at ridiculous ranges. My concern isn't for my safety but rather that of the deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell

Do a lot of guys use semi shotguns for deer in the SRA's?


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Short answer? Yes. I can't tell you how many times I've heard a cacophony of blasts volleyed at deer. I hear it multiple times a season. These guys that do this are simply hoping to connect at ridiculous ranges. My concern isn't for my safety but rather that of the deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winner!!!! I mean you can already tell who's shooting a Remington pump gun.


----------



## dougell

PAbigbear said:


> I don't own a semi, and don't plan to any time soon, but 19 hunting related shooting incidents out of 935,000 licensed hunters doesn't seem like we have too many John Rambo's out there. I couldn't find any data to show what/who was the cause of those. I fail to see how PA hunters are supposedly much unsafer than the hunters in the other 49 states.


I took my son to an HTE class over the weekend and they brought up the statistics.I forget the exact number but I believe all but two of those incidents were self-inflicted.


----------



## nicko

I'm not for or against semi-autos for big game hunting. If they were legal, I would have no desire to own one. 

I wonder what the rationale was in the decision to continue prohibiting them. But my first thought that this is just one more area where PA game laws are behind the times.


----------



## dougell

Purely social concerns and the desire to take baby steps.


----------



## nicko

Just read the news article about this decision on the PA game commission website.

_"Commissioners said a clear majority of Pennsylvania hunters voiced opposition to hunting big game with semiautomatic rifles at this time, and the board’s vote reflects that opinion."_

Also read this in the article.....

_"With today’s vote, Pennsylvania becomes the last state in the nation to approve semiautomatic rifles for hunting uses."_


----------



## dougell

No antlerless increase for 5C or 5D.


----------



## Mathias

Come to my area of 3C for the either sex opener and you'll see just how scary it would be 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Come to my area of 3C for the either sex opener and you'll see just how scary it would be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Matt, sounds like your area would be a good spot to have the game commission set up a sting operation with a deer decoy and see how many dirt balls take a pop at it from the road.


----------



## Billy H

For those that don't own modern semi rifles,, you guys are missing out on some fun shooting. Give one a try, you might find that you want one. As far as allowing them in the deer woods,, probably won't do much to harvest numbers, but more Hail Mary lead will be flying for sure. Might not be a good thing in the Pa. deer woods, not sure. Let the gun hunters sort it out.


----------



## Mathias

Long overdue Nick. Being an absentee guy, it's amazing how many times in archery I hear the single BANG right at dusk

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

mathias said:


> pgc: No semi-auto rifles for deer, bear, elk or turkey.
> Good.


great!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> archery bear the first week of nov.-good


awesome!!!


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Just read the news article about this decision on the PA game commission website.
> 
> _"Commissioners said a clear majority of Pennsylvania hunters voiced opposition to hunting big game with semiautomatic rifles at this time, and the board’s vote reflects that opinion."_
> 
> Also read this in the article.....
> 
> _"With today’s vote, Pennsylvania becomes the last state in the nation to approve semiautomatic rifles for hunting uses."_


I don't doubt their reasoning for a second. I bet a lot of hunters did voice their opposition for the same reasons Matt and I mentioned. I have nothing against black guns. They're a hoot to shoot. I owned a Bushmaster and my old man has a couple of his own including a DPMS AR10. That being said, there is an element out there that would undoubtedly use them irresponsibly slinging lead and wounding a lot of deer. I'm not sure if there was any mention of mag capacity, but even at 10 rounds...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

It was 5 round mag capacity.


----------



## nicko

PAbigbear said:


> It was 5 round mag capacity.


5 rounds, 2 hits. Sounds good!


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> 5 rounds, 2 hits. Sounds good!


And neither hit is immediately fatal...


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> And neither hit is immediately fatal...


 So your saying those that shoot a semi are inherently less accurate than those using other weapons. Why would shots fired from an AR platform rifle be any less accurate than a bolt action or pump? The ability to keep your point of aim and not pull off to manually eject and chamber the next round gives the semi shooter a more accurate follow up shot. Not to boast but I'm damn fast with a bolt but in a hunting situation follow up I'll take a semi any day. My feelings are exact opposite of yours , the manual shooter firing multiple rounds has a bigger chance of missing the mark.


----------



## Mathias

What's everyone's bow of choice for this upcoming season?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindBuck

Interesting thread and decision by PA.

I don't have a dog in the fight with the semi platform. I do own an AR-15 with a match barrel , compensator, and custom trigger. It will drive a bullet every bit as accurate as my model 700 .270. All I can say as I can work a bolt pretty dang fast and I believe I am a decent shot. Off hand 100yds I am more accurate and faster with consecutive shots with my AR than I am with my bolt. That all being said I could careless about hunting deer or bear with my AR (or with any gun for that matter as it doesn't excite me like archery). Now I would've used my AR for fall turkey as compared to my 22-250 that I've used for years. I hunt exclusively in 3G where the woods are open and being able to see 100yds plus is not uncommon. I rarely sit and wait for turkeys I walk until I find them, hence my choice of weapon. In hunting turkeys in that manner I've never once taken more than one shot with a bolt action rifle. I'd just prefer to carry my AR because of the weight, abuse it will take, and length of it in comparison to my bolt action rifle.

Where I am upset with the latest changes is when they are running bow bear.

In the area I hunt in 3G they drive for bear with crossbows the same way they hunt with guns. So I know dang well when they bump bucks on their drives they will now be shooting at them also. Since I know guys who do it and they've been involved with five guys shooting at the same bear with a crossbow I can only imagine the same will happen to a buck during the rut. So I guess I'm bitter because it will screw up archery for me as I religiously hunt the two weeks in November. There will now be more guys in the woods driving bear the first week which will almost certainly screw up the second week also. It's bad enough with Turkey being the same time. Guess that's part of being a State Forest hunter today in PA. Run multiple seasons at the same time, sell more licenses, and have less to hunt.






Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> What's everyone's bow of choice for this upcoming season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


_We temporarily interrupt this regularly scheduled archery thread to bring you the latest discussion on guns and hunting deer with guns in Pennsylvania._


----------



## Mathias

I fear I may have caused it with my post yesterday. My bad!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

BlindBuck said:


> In the area I hunt in 3G they drive for bear with crossbows the same way they hunt with guns. So I know dang well when they bump bucks on their drives they will now be shooting at them also. Since I know guys who do it and they've been involved with five guys shooting at the same bear with a crossbow I can only imagine the same will happen to a buck during the rut. So I guess I'm bitter because it will screw up archery for me as I religiously hunt the two weeks in November. There will now be more guys in the woods driving bear the first week which will almost certainly screw up the second week also. It's bad enough with Turkey being the same time. Guess that's part of being a State Forest hunter today in PA. Run multiple seasons at the same time, sell more licenses, and have less to hunt.
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Interesting perspective - I could see this being an issue in many areas across the Northern Tier as well....actually increases the value of choosing the first week of November for vacation time as now you can potentially take a bear, while being in the woods during some of the most exciting times for whitetai;. I will admit, I didn't quite think of that until I read your post.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> What's everyone's bow of choice for this upcoming season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Centergy - if I can ever find the time to set it up

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Mine arrived. I was going to pick it up yesterday but the rain held me back. I'm excited to get mine. I did get my bonus gobbler tag yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> I fear I may have caused it with my post yesterday. My bad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Ha ha!!! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mathias

I'm waiting on the semiautomatic crossbow.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I'm waiting on the semiautomatic crossbow.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Just for you......

https://youtu.be/QS4RKoRyTik



Joe


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> I fear I may have caused it with my post yesterday. My bad!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I surely didn't help either. Lol!

I'm tentatively heading into this season with the Defcon 6, however I'm patiently waiting for Bob and AJ to get their stock of Primes to arrive in which case there's a possibility of taking home the Centergy. Of course that's dependent upon if it's as good as everyone says. From what I hear it's a pretty sweet shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Joe, linky no worky

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, linky no worky
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


maybe this one....






Joe


----------



## dougell

BlindBuck said:


> Interesting thread and decision by PA.
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight with the semi platform. I do own an AR
> 
> Are you up in Clinton county?I heard there were some groups up that way who drive with crossbows.I'm sure that's true but I've yet to see someone even parked along the road during archery bear season and a week later it's a zoo when rifle bear comes in.A week later deer comes in and there's hardly anyone out lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> maybe this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


you might have to go to YT to view it...some folks have far too much time on their hands...not sure what this contraption would be good for...maybe zombies?


----------



## nicko

About 15 deer all clumped together in the middle of the field feeding 230 in the afternoon .


----------



## PAKraig

nicko said:


> About 15 deer all clumped together in the middle of the field feeding 230 in the afternoon .


Saw a lot of deer out this morning on my way in to work. Pressure change!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAKraig said:


> Saw a lot of deer out this morning on my way in to work. Pressure change!


Me too, saw 11 in one group, 7 in another all early (before 7)...Groups were separated by about 10 miles. 

Went out and pulled a few cam cards, picked up two small sheds, and my ground blind which was destroyed due to the weather...


----------



## Mathias

What a beauty of a day. I've been driving since before sunrise and haven't seen any deer or turkeys yet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> So your saying those that shoot a semi are inherently less accurate than those using ot her weapons. Why would shots fired from an AR platform rifle be any less accurate than a bolt action or pump? The ability to keep your point of aim and not pull off to manually eject and chamber the next round gives the semi shooter a more accurate follow up shot. Not to boast but I'm damn fast with a bolt but in a hunting situation follow up I'll take a semi any day. My feelings are exact opposite of yours , the manual shooter firing multiple rounds has a bigger chance of missing the mark.


Nope I didn't imply a thing about semiauto platform. What I did reply to was the 5 shot volley concept, and I said that the 2 hits out of 5 shots were probably not immediately lethal. That goes for any action. 

I see semiautos being like crossbows...not a thing wrong but they may enable less ethical hunters to act out their unethical behavior.


----------



## dougell

LTG,True but a slob is a slob.Again,I have no desire to hunt deer with a semi but there are legitimate arguments for the use of semi's.To me it boils down to the fact that hunters are essentially saying how unsafe and unethical hunters are now.That doesn't do much to promote our cause.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If a person practices as much as possible with both a bow and crossbow in preparation for the upcoming season and as the season approaches the individual is most proficient with the crossbow.....is it more or less ethical for that individual to take the crossbow into the woods hunting instead of the compound?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think sometimes "ethics" and "preferences" get confused...ever see the look a trad shooter gives a compound shooter on the range, almost the same a compound shooter gives a crossbow shooter or a fly-fisherman gives a spincaster...not sure ethics has anything to do with that...


----------



## nicko

dougell said:


> LTG,True but a slob is a slob.Again,I have no desire to hunt deer with a semi but there are legitimate arguments for the use of semi's.To me it boils down to the fact that hunters are essentially saying how unsafe and unethical hunters are now.That doesn't do much to promote our cause.


Considering how far safety has come in hunting over the years, do you guys think hunters as a whole are more safe or less safe now than in past years? On one hand, I say there are fewer hunters so fewer hunters in the woods inherently should make hunting safer (fewer guns and fewer bullets). But then I consider the nature of the hunters who are still in the sport vs those who have left. Did the safety conscious ones stay active in hunting or did they get out of it for fear of other hunters popping off shots willy nilly?


----------



## fap1800

nicko said:


> Considering how far safety has come in hunting over the years, do you guys think hunters as a whole are more safe or less safe now than in past years? On one hand, I say there are fewer hunters so fewer hunters in the woods inherently should make hunting safer (fewer guns and fewer bullets). But then I consider the nature of the hunters who are still in the sport vs those who have left. Did the safety conscious ones stay active in hunting or did they get out of it for fear of other hunters popping off shots willy nilly?


Where I hunt there are more hunters then say 15 years ago. That being said it's probably about the same as far as safety and ethics go. I remember my dad taking me hunting and there was a crew from out of state that used 00 buck and would pull the trigger at anything that moved. They hunted the same property my dad had access. We would always leave if they were nearby. I think it still goes on today as well. There is an element in our tanks that do a disservice to those of us that are ethical. Why is it that American hunter is personified as an overweight hillbilly that slugs beer? There's a thread on anti hunters here and it kinda morphed into what percentage of us are slobs. Someone commented 1% but unfortunately I think it's a bit higher than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

LetThemGrow said:


> Nope I didn't imply a thing about semiauto platform. What I did reply to was the 5 shot volley concept, and I said that the 2 hits out of 5 shots were probably not immediately lethal. That goes for any action.
> 
> I see semiautos being like crossbows...not a thing wrong but they may enable less ethical hunters to act out their unethical behavior.



2 points for a nice backpedal. I'll give you that. Unethical hunters can and do thier thing with every weapon out there,has nothing to do with Xbows or semi guns,,nothing.


----------



## tyepsu

I realize Pa seasons are based off when Thanksgiving falls, but I'm a bit disappointed with regular archery season ending on November 11th this year. That next week is always a great time to see lots of chasing. Normally, I take off the final 2 weeks of Pa archery, but am contemplating taking the last week of Pa season off and the following week I will hunt Ohio. Waiting to see if I hit the jackpot and draw a New Hampshire moose tag before requesting my time off for the fall.


----------



## BlindBuck

dougell said:


> Are you up in Clinton county?I heard there were some groups up that way who drive with crossbows.I'm sure that's true but I've yet to see someone even parked along the road during archery bear season and a week later it's a zoo when rifle bear comes in.A week later deer comes in and there's hardly anyone out lol.


Yes, that's exactly where I hunt. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Billy H said:


> 2 points for a nice backpedal. I'll give you that. Unethical hunters can and do thier thing with every weapon out there,has nothing to do with Xbows or semi guns,,nothing.


Wasn't a backpedal, just trying to clarify your perception. 

Agree with you that slobs will be slobs; right or wrong it seems like semis will just give slobs more opportunity to be slobs. I've no dog in the fight, when I rifle hunt I use a single shot. 

Joe...I don't have an issue with crossbows, I've an issue with slobs. From things I've seen and heard, crossbows have made it easier for slobs to participate in archery and then proceed to wound deer,etc. Maybe I'm alone in seeing that? I'm convinced that ethics have nothing to do with weapon or season preference; but I do think that certain weapons make it easier for slobs to be unethical.


----------



## Mathias

You're not alone.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

It's a turkey day. I had to stop and chase 2 hens off the road in a school zone earlier and just saw this flock a few minutes ago









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> It's a turkey day. I had to stop and chase 2 hens off the road in a school zone earlier and just saw this flock a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sounds like fun!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I think it's going to be a good turkey season. My upstate neighbors report alot of birds in the area all winter.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I think it's going to be a good turkey season. My upstate neighbors report alot of birds in the area all winter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Turkey tags aren't WMU specific :wink:

Joe


----------



## dougell

fap1800 said:


> Where I hunt there are more hunters then say 15 years ago. That being said it's probably about the same as far as safety and ethics go. I remember my dad taking me hunting and there was a crew from out of state that used 00 buck and would pull the trigger at anything that moved. They hunted the same property my dad had access. We would always leave if they were nearby. I think it still goes on today as well. There is an element in our tanks that do a disservice to those of us that are ethical. Why is it that American hunter is personified as an overweight hillbilly that slugs beer? There's a thread on anti hunters here and it kinda morphed into what percentage of us are slobs. Someone commented 1% but unfortunately I think it's a bit higher than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out the way it was several decades ago.
The Pennsylvania Game Commission has tracked hunting accidents -- officially, hunting-related shooting incidents -- since 1915. The numbers show hunting once was a dangerous game. In 1960, there were 552 accidents. In 1931, hunting accidents killed 72. Both are state records.


----------



## pope125

Be the only way I will kill one this spring .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> View attachment 5751721
> View attachment 5751745
> Be the only way I will kill one this spring .


Holy Hell - that must have been something....hope everyone was O.K.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Wow!! And not a good wow. Is this your car Bob?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Wow that's way more damage than I'd have suspected.


----------



## Mathias

Saw that pic on Facebook today 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Occurred in Indiana 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

I bet they had to change their shorts!![emoji90][emoji90]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

First time up north since January.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First time up north since January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Bet that's a welcomed sight for your eyes.....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

We took a ride to the butcher. I'm guessing we saw 150 turkeys and half that many deer. Sage has taken a liking to the place too.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> We took a ride to the butcher. I'm guessing we saw 150 turkeys and half that many deer. Sage has taken a liking to the place too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



That's great! 

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa

I see the same argument a lot that crossbows allow slob hunters to easily hunt archery and be slob hunters. But I look at crossbows as it allowed a lot of compound guys who never practiced to become more proficient in archery season. When my son was born I switched to a crossbow for many years as I new I couldn't practice the way I wanted to. I still hunt with a crossbow but I now grab my compound most of the time as hunting with that crossbow is a pita most of the time. 

As for semis I see no good argument as to why they should not be allowed. Have you ever seen how fast some guys can shoot a pump or lever action? You can not let a few slobs dictate how a responsible hunter wishes to hunt.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> I think it's going to be a good turkey season. My upstate neighbors report alot of birds in the area all winter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



They got hammered with snow at your Up North place, my Uncles place its still melting off in the shade


----------



## Mathias

We got 34"+ but it's all gone now. Creeks n rivers are high.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

This year I will sadly be hunting with a xbow. I will shoot everyday no doubt but tore the ligament at my ac joint so needless to say i will not be pulling a bow anytime soon. This still gives me a chance to be in the woods enjoying hunting. Facts are I don't care what people think or say I will be out enjoying hunting with my son




goathillinpa said:


> I see the same argument a lot that crossbows allow slob hunters to easily hunt archery and be slob hunters. But I look at crossbows as it allowed a lot of compound guys who never practiced to become more proficient in archery season. When my son was born I switched to a crossbow for many years as I new I couldn't practice the way I wanted to. I still hunt with a crossbow but I now grab my compound most of the time as hunting with that crossbow is a pita most of the time.
> 
> As for semis I see no good argument as to why they should not be allowed. Have you ever seen how fast some guys can shoot a pump or lever action? You can not let a few slobs dictate how a responsible hunter wishes to hunt.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> This year I will sadly be hunting with a xbow. I will shoot everyday no doubt but tore the ligament at my ac joint so needless to say i will not be pulling a bow anytime soon. This still gives me a chance to be in the woods enjoying hunting. Facts are I don't care what people think or say I will be out enjoying hunting with my son


It really doesn't matter what anyone thinks or says.I find crossbows anti-climatic and boring to practice with.If forced to use one,I would.


----------



## nicko

jacobh said:


> This year I will sadly be hunting with a xbow. I will shoot everyday no doubt but tore the ligament at my ac joint so needless to say i will not be pulling a bow anytime soon. This still gives me a chance to be in the woods enjoying hunting. Facts are I don't care what people think or say I will be out enjoying hunting with my son



You don't have to answer anyone on your weapon of choice SCOTT. I know it is not your choice but if it's what keeps you in the woods and hunting and spending time with Jake, that is all that matters.


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> This year I will sadly be hunting with a xbow. I will shoot everyday no doubt but tore the ligament at my ac joint so needless to say i will not be pulling a bow anytime soon. This still gives me a chance to be in the woods enjoying hunting. Facts are I don't care what people think or say I will be out enjoying hunting with my son


No need to be sad. I did for 2 years with messed up rotator cuff. It isn't going to change who you are, how u practice, and what shots u take. It ain't the weapon that makes slobs or unethical hunters. Hope u can rehab and get back to normal.



goathillinpa said:


> But I look at crossbows as it allowed a lot of compound guys who never practiced to become more proficient in archery season.


 Lack of practice indicates something that can't be improved upon with a different weapon.


----------



## goathillinpa

LTG, I also see and talk to guys who should be using a crossbow as they wound several deer every year. It is sickening to see guys who have this mentality and refuse to put the time in that this sport requires. 

Is there a thread to explain how to post pics, I am having trouble uploading them for some reason. We where at camp and found both sides of a buck we where after last year.


----------



## jacobh

Thanks guys definately not what I want but is what it is. Doing PT to try to help but I know it'll need surgery just not sure I want to go under the knife yet


----------



## pajasonc

goathillinpa said:


> LTG, I also see and talk to guys who should be using a crossbow as they wound several deer every year. It is sickening to see guys who have this mentality and refuse to put the time in that this sport requires.
> 
> Is there a thread to explain how to post pics, I am having trouble uploading them for some reason. We where at camp and found both sides of a buck we where after last year.


I made this arguement back when PA was debating adding crossbows to archery season. With a two or three sessions before the season a hunter can be ready to go. I would much rather have the guys who won't/can't put in the time using a crossbow than a compound. At least then they are only killing one buck instead of 3(and being lucky to find one) And I don't think that its that big of a minority either. Knew several guys who would wound one or two until they got one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pretty bad when your dog starts getting mail.....[emoji15]


----------



## Mathias

Me, I would prefer to see guys like Scott with a valid medical justification for using a crossbow, rather than anyone that simply wants to. 
Don't have the time to practice, put forth the effort and become proficient, stay home.
Half assed people regardless of their pursuit are simply that: half assed.


----------



## Mathias

No bills either Joe, how lucky can you get!?!


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> Me, I would prefer to see guys like Scott with a valid medical justification for using a crossbow, rather than anyone that simply wants to.
> Don't have the time to practice, put forth the effort and become proficient, stay home.
> Half assed people regardless of their pursuit are simply that: half assed.


Disagree, until about a year ago, my dad for the last 15 years worked from 6:30 in the morning until dark, mid-March through November/December, and put in 8-10 hour days Saturday and Sunday. Please, tell me how he could become proficient, and what was he doing that was "half assed." He would get out to hunt when he could, when his second job slowed down, maybe once or twice a week, maybe not at all. He'd also be the most successful "half assed" Hunter you ever met. 

Posts like this always remind me not to judge. When I see someone with a crossbow, I have no idea what their situation is, how their schedule is, or what's going on in their life. I don't just assume they're "half assed."


----------



## Mathias

I'm not looking to argue with you and everyone sees things in their most favorable light.
I'm just telling you how I feel. If I can't do something how i feel is correctly, I choose not to participate at all.
I don't like easy outs. I'm no stranger to long hours myself. Life is demanding at times. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

goathillinpa said:


> LTG, I also see and talk to guys who should be using a crossbow as they wound several deer every year. It is sickening to see guys who have this mentality and refuse to put the time in that this sport requires.


I know of more deer last season wounded with crossbow than compound. I'm convinced that crossbow shooters need to practice far more than most people think. I hate when crossbows are pitched as something for those with no time to practice. While the amount of practice needed from traditional to crossbow is different, it is still needed. No different than slobs who at a minimum fail to recheck their rifle every year. I found a lot of dead deer last year and I suppose I'm more on edge than ever about LAZINESS.


----------



## pope125

I landed another small place to hunt down in southern Coatesville . Talked to the guy the other night for over and hour on the phone, one of the nicest guys and probably one of the most knowledgeable about deer that I ever meet that was not a hunter . He told his place is surrounded by all farms that allow no hunting, and the people are not very friendly . He also said to bring my girlfriend next month when we meet , and will take us out to a great Italian Restaurant his dads owns . Its probably the best year I have ever had finding new farms to hunt .


----------



## KMiha

pope125 said:


> I landed another small place to hunt down in southern Coatesville . Talked to the guy the other night for over and hour on the phone, one of the nicest guys and probably one of the most knowledgeable about deer that I ever meet that was not a hunter . He told his place is surrounded by all farms that allow no hunting, and the people are not very friendly . He also said to bring my girlfriend next month when we meet , and will take us out to a great Italian Restaurant his dads owns . Its probably the best year I have ever had finding new farms to hunt .



Good deal, good spots are always hard to find. Hopefully it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## KMiha

Mathias said:


> I'm not looking to argue with you and everyone sees things in their most favorable light.
> I'm just telling you how I feel. If I can't do something how i feel is correctly, I choose not to participate at all.
> I don't like easy outs. I'm no stranger to long hours myself. Life is demanding at times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Isn't judging people for the weapon they use, calling them half assed and claiming they're not doing it correctly, without knowing them or their situation, an "easy out?"


----------



## Mathias

Pope, that sounds like a great deal all the way around.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Pretty bad when your dog starts getting mail.....


Joe, I'm not sure how far it is from you, but just outside of Collegeville is a great store for a dog lover: Perkiomen Valley Pet Eatery.


----------



## nicko

Your pup looks very happy Matt. What kind of weight do boykins mature to full-size? 

Joe what kind of goodies do you have in that box? 

Bob, weren't you saying how frustrating it is to get permission to new properties?  You are on a roll. I'm sure you're putting in a lot of time and miles and effort. Congrats.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Your pup looks very happy Matt. What kind of weight do boykins mature to full-size?
> 
> Joe what kind of goodies do you have in that box?
> 
> Bob, weren't you saying how frustrating it is to get permission to new properties?  You are on a roll. I'm sure you're putting in a lot of time and miles and effort. Congrats.


Things are working out, but in the long run might not even be able to hunt this fall .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Thanks guys definately not what I want but is what it is. Doing PT to try to help but I know it'll need surgery just not sure I want to go under the knife yet


Need a camera guy ? I work cheap !


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> Things are working out, but in the long run might not even be able to hunt this fall .


 sorry to hear that Bob. Did your orthopedist give you any type of timeframe when you might be able realistically get back to shooting?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Need a camera guy ? I work cheap !


Funny you mention that - I was thinking that would be a great way to stay active in the outdoors if your shoulder is cooperating. Maybe filming your daughter or even Billy I thnk you mentioend he's basically your neighbor; right?. Maybe f things work out with this new spot in Glenmoore, we can connect as well?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Your pup looks very happy Matt. What kind of weight do boykins mature to full-size?
> 
> Joe what kind of goodies do you have in that box?
> 
> Bob, weren't you saying how frustrating it is to get permission to new properties?  You are on a roll. I'm sure you're putting in a lot of time and miles and effort. Congrats.



Food and a new lead - way cheaper than any stores around me. Dog owners should definitely check it out....everything you can imagine, almost everything is shipped free, and discounted more than most big-box and boutique pet shops. I save $5 a bag on the Victor over any place I could find and its shipped to my door....the ead was $11 cheaper than I could find it anywhere else...

Joe

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Funny you mention that - I was thinking that would be a great way to stay active in the outdoors if your shoulder is cooperating. Maybe filming your daughter or even Billy I thnk you mentioend he's basically your neighbor;


It would be an awful boring video if Bob filmed me. It would be just sitting silently and if I'm lucky calmly shooting a deer. No whispering or face paint and no high fives and yelling. Almost as exciting as watching grass grow.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Food and a new lead - way cheaper than any stores around me. Dog owners should definitely check it out....everything you can imagine, almost everything is shipped free, and discounted more than most big-box and boutique pet shops. I save $5 a bag on the Victor over any place I could find and its shipped to my door....the ead was $11 cheaper than I could find it anywhere else...
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


What are their prices like on flea and tick preventatives? We give Maisy Nexgard which is a chewable instead of the topical oil kind. I bought a 6 month dose at our vet the other day and the total was $125.00 which comes to close to $21.00 per dose. For that price, I'd go back to topical by my wife hates that oil from the topical on the dogs hair.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> It would be an awful boring video if Bob filmed me. It would be just sitting silently and if I'm lucky calmly shooting a deer. No whispering or face paint and no high fives and yelling. Almost as exciting as watching grass grow.


Lol...you ever know, maybe set a new trend in reality tv

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> What are their prices like on flea and tick preventatives? We give Maisy Nexgard which is a chewable instead of the topical oil kind. I bought a 6 month dose at our vet the other day and the total was $125.00 which comes to close to $21.00 per dose. For that price, I'd go back to topical by my wife hates that oil from the topical on the dogs hair.


No nexguard...we use the same and pretty sure it is only vet prescribed. I could be wrong about it not being available in places like Pets Smart, but chewy doesn't offer it

Joe


----------



## nicko

Maisy in action. I love her move when she first gets into the yard before laying down.

https://youtu.be/bwGb2jTfq6Y


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> No nexguard...we use the same and pretty sure it is only vet prescribed. I could be wrong about it not being available in places like Pets Smart, but chewy doesn't offer it
> 
> Joe


You can get it online but the best price I've seen is negligible vs what our vet charges.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> You can get it online but the best price I've seen is negligible vs what our vet charges.


Thx for the heads-up!

Joe


----------



## nicko

The good ole days.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> No nexguard...we use the same and pretty sure it is only vet prescribed. I could be wrong about it not being available in places like Pets Smart, but chewy doesn't offer it
> 
> Joe


You guys should do some research on nexgaurd. Considering it KILLED one of my sons dogs we won't even consider it. 

Chewy.com is a good place to do business. One time we ordered a new flap for our doggy door that turned out to be the wrong one. I called about returning it and they sent me the correct one and told me to just donate the original one to a dog shelter. Great customer service.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> You guys should do some research on nexgaurd. Considering it KILLED one of my sons dogs we won't even consider it.
> 
> Chewy.com is a good place to do business. One time we ordered a new flap for our doggy door that turned out to be the wrong one. I called about returning it and they sent me the correct one and told me to just donate the original one to a dog shelter. Great customer service.


Bill could you point me to some research that you mention? I've searched high and low and found an occasional bad review, but nothing compared to some of the others out there.

What do you use for your dogs?

Joe


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> You guys should do some research on nexgaurd. Considering it KILLED one of my sons dogs we won't even consider it.
> 
> Chewy.com is a good place to do business. One time we ordered a new flap for our doggy door that turned out to be the wrong one. I called about returning it and they sent me the correct one and told me to just donate the original one to a dog shelter. Great customer service.


I never heard about issues with this Billy but I just did a basic internet search and there is an entire Facebook dedicated to Nexgard and whether or not is harmful for dogs. I looked up the side effect symptoms and luckily Maisy has not exhibited any of them. The feedback on the product is varied with many people also saying their dogs have been on the product for years and no ill effects while others say it was bad for their dog or killed them. 

I remember the breeder we got Maisy from was adamant about saying we should not get her lyme vaccinated and that the vaccine has sent goldens into liver failure. We mentioned that to our vet on the first visit and he was 100% not in agreement with what the breeder said. 

It's hard to feel you're making the right choice regarding some of these things because there is so much conflicting feedback out there.


----------



## Mathias

The food I feed Sage is 47.99 at PVPE at Chewy it's 47.78.
With my 10% coupon local wins for me.


----------



## Billy H

There is a lot of info on these insecticide that people feed thier dogs. In my sons case he had a very healthy 6 year old lab that collapsed and died in a heap within a day of taking the stuff. Would you ingest an insecticide that stays in your blood stream and travels through every organ in your body, so when ticks bite they die? Why would you give it to your dog? 

We reluctantly use front line. Fleas are a non issue for us, but ticks are a fact of life where I live. We find them on the dogs now and again. So we need to use something, but I'll never feed my dogs Nexgard.


----------



## fap1800

I've heard good things about the Seresto collars for flea and ticks. Gives 8 month protection. Thinking about trying them for my dogs this year. Anyone have any feedback or tried them?

Never mind. Too many bad reviews of allergic reactions out there for my liking. Sounds like it's hit or miss depending upon the dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

This a short interesting read on these chemicals and the way the initial studies were done. 

http://dogthusiast.com/2015/04/30/e...laner-as-used-in-flea-and-tick-preventatives/


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I've heard good things about the Seresto collars for flea and ticks. Gives 8 month protection. Thinking about trying them for my dogs this year. Anyone have any feedback or tried them?
> 
> Never mind. Too many bad reviews of allergic reactions out there for my liking. Sounds like it's hit or miss depending upon the dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The guys I've been speaking with at both the Keystone and Hickory Run Chapterrs of NAVDA have mixed epxeriences with the Soresto - seems a 50/50 split between nexguard and Advantix II - most report the worst results with Frontline and Forntline Plus....

I agree with Billy, when I first heard of these pills I thought to myself, why in the world would you give your pet a pesticide and I really did look around and not just from behind my keyboard. I met wtih a three local vets, I met with three top GSP breeders (OH, PA, MD), and went to intro events at both the Keystone and Hickory Run NAVDA chapters. My goals through all of this was to choose the the best breeder I could afford, a vet that I felt comfortable with and that works with sporting dogs, gaher info from those who are likely a little more neurotic about it than I am, and try to determine if we are going to train Fawn for NAVDA or AKC trials. With regard to the flea/tick preventative, most report like Billy, no issue with fleas, but ticks galore. I heard more negative feedback about the topicals and the Soresto than the nexguard, of course I didn't hear any stories of a dog dying, that is terrible!! We do have an issue wtih fleas at our beach place, they are bad down there! 

I'm certainly going to poke around a little more with this and see what I turn up. Next weekend the Keystone Chapter will be at York Springs SGL #249 (Lake Meade Road). I was thinking of going anyway; if I do, I likely solicit some more info...

Thanks for the heads-up Bily!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Taking advantage of the great weather....


























Joe


----------



## davydtune

Well pulled the cameras yesterday that I put up in late archery season and I got some great pics. There are several that made it through and will be bruisers next fall  And the one that made my day.........................................I put an arrow through this guy the last evening of regular archery and knew I screwed the pooch. I hit him way back, I figured liver but I'm guess I slid through behind it. If you look real close, I know crappy pic but the only one I got, you can see way back low in front of his hind leg where the arrow came out. Must not have hit anything vital which explains the total lack of blood. I watched him continue to work the doe he was with for 10 mins after I shot so I didn't think he was hurt too bad but you never know so I was happy to see him


----------



## LetThemGrow

He will be a good one for sure! Always good to see some make it thru...


----------



## davydtune

A few other pics


----------



## nicko

Great pics davy. You have some nice solid bucks to chase this fall. That right side brow looks bladed. Very cool!


----------



## jacobh

Joe pup looks great!!!


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> There is a lot of info on these insecticide that people feed thier dogs. In my sons case he had a very healthy 6 year old lab that collapsed and died in a heap within a day of taking the stuff. Would you ingest an insecticide that stays in your blood stream and travels through every organ in your body, so when ticks bite they die? Why would you give it to your dog?
> 
> We reluctantly use front line. Fleas are a non issue for us, but ticks are a fact of life where I live. We find them on the dogs now and again. So we need to use something, but I'll never feed my dogs Nexgard.





fap1800 said:


> I've heard good things about the Seresto collars for flea and ticks. Gives 8 month protection. Thinking about trying them for my dogs this year. Anyone have any feedback or tried them?
> 
> Never mind. Too many bad reviews of allergic reactions out there for my liking. Sounds like it's hit or miss depending upon the dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have switched both my dogs over to Soresto from Frontline. I will say first, there is nothing anyone is going to do that some dog won't have a reaction to. Either try to deal with Lymes or the alternatives. I have watched too many of my friends hunting dogs die in the prime of their lives over the last 5 years to do nothing. For me, the Frontline seemed to be diminishing in its effectiveness over the last couple of years. My dogs are now both on their first Soresto collars. So far couldn't be happier. With the Frontline over the last 2 years I would pull one or two ticks off of the dogs each time we went out. If I missed them, they would eventually show up, fortunately dead. Decided to give the Soresto's a try. Have only pulled one tick off in 6 months so far. It truly is a damned if you do and damned if you don't situation. We put the collars on when we had a 4 day weekend to watch them. I haven't had a problem. Good luck to all of you whatever you decide.


----------



## vonfoust

Just a quick thought after the above posting. How are the ticks on the eastern side of PA? Over here if I take the dogs anywhere near anything that doesn't resemble a mowed lawn they will get a tick without some sort of prevention. It is a constant, and even a few of our friends that have 'foo foo' dogs (as we call them) get ticks without even going out of the yard. (one doesn't go farther than 30 feet from teh front door and still got a tick) I also have a brother in law and a person in my inner circle that have both dealt with Lymes. I'm sure countless other aquaintances that it just doesn't come up in conversation. 
It makes a difference in how you view the prevention. My dogs are in the woods or fields a couple times a week, if not more. Our vet knows what they do, and was very adamant about using something. We still considered it very carefully, but in the end decided we would rather take the chance at a cancer later in life than Lymes just about any day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Just a quick thought after the above posting. How are the ticks on the eastern side of PA? Over here if I take the dogs anywhere near anything that doesn't resemble a mowed lawn they will get a tick without some sort of prevention. It is a constant, and even a few of our friends that have 'foo foo' dogs (as we call them) get ticks without even going out of the yard. (one doesn't go farther than 30 feet from teh front door and still got a tick) I also have a brother in law and a person in my inner circle that have both dealt with Lymes. I'm sure countless other aquaintances that it just doesn't come up in conversation.
> It makes a difference in how you view the prevention. My dogs are in the woods or fields a couple times a week, if not more. Our vet knows what they do, and was very adamant about using something. We still considered it very carefully, but in the end decided we would rather take the chance at a cancer later in life than Lymes just about any day.



They are BAD this year...I've been finding them since Feb and still do regularly. I have 40-gallon Rubbermaid tote where I keep all of my shed hunting gear for me and my family. ALL of the gear is treated with Sawyers and it makes a HUGE difference. I treat the gear every 30-day, unless we're really out there getting after them (which we haven't this year). All of the gear will get treated again the week of 4/17 in preparation for the youth turkey opener on 4/22 and the start of the season. This season is not looking all that great as I have some different priorities, but I usually treat my gear 2x over the course of the month. I treat all of my fall wear as well, but not until August. This really does work, I've literally watched a tick crawling on my sleeve, after about t4-5" of progress, fall off dead...

As for Fawn, unless I uncover something anything remotely more along the lines of what Billy shared, she's likely staying on the Nexguard. I have cheaper flea collars (not Soresto) that I cut and put pieces in our vacuum and in the bag where we keep her vest and towels. This will be her first summer at the beach where fleas are a bigger issue than ticks, so we'll see how it all plays out....

I've treated our yard here in Delco PA, with Sevin for the last several years and I swear by it...I don't use the liquid, I use the brown granular and spread it with a seed/fertilizer spreader. I try to do it just before a light rain and keep the kids and dog off for 24-hours. I usually do this every 60-days or so starting mid-april through late Oct. It helps with tremendously with THE BIG 4 - fleas, ticks, chiggers, and mosquitoes, as well as, 26 more creepy crawlers....will be using at the beach again this year. Was going to put it down this weekend when I went down to get the boat ready, but simply ran out of time....

https://www.amazon.com/Sevin-Lawn-I...rd_wg=40TSZ&psc=1&refRID=ERW73W1WHDVMVKNT8NW6

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I have switched both my dogs over to Soresto from Frontline. I will say first, there is nothing anyone is going to do that some dog won't have a reaction to. Either try to deal with Lymes or the alternatives. I have watched too many of my friends hunting dogs die in the prime of their lives over the last 5 years to do nothing. For me, the Frontline seemed to be diminishing in its effectiveness over the last couple of years. My dogs are now both on their first Soresto collars. So far couldn't be happier. With the Frontline over the last 2 years I would pull one or two ticks off of the dogs each time we went out. If I missed them, they would eventually show up, fortunately dead. Decided to give the Soresto's a try. Have only pulled one tick off in 6 months so far. It truly is a damned if you do and damned if you don't situation. We put the collars on when we had a 4 day weekend to watch them. I haven't had a problem. Good luck to all of you whatever you decide.



The three most common and consistent issue I've heard about Soresto....about a year in the dogs develop a skin issue that creates sores and loss of hair, the collar comes into contact with humans far too often and it can be dangerous especially for kids who might be hugging and climbing on the pet, and last it rarely lasts the 8-months that is it is advertised....most who I met, change their collars at 6-months.

I did meet one guy who only puts his Soresto collar on his Brittany's only when he's taking them afield. He too treats his yard with Sevin and doesn't keep anything on his pets, unless they're going out in the field. Looking at the directions for Soresto, I'm not quite sure how that would work, but he has been doing this since the collar was first available and swears by it?? It's not like I met with 1000s of people and there were several who "heard from a friend" about the issues I mentioned, so take the info for what it's worth.

My vet and one other who I met with before settling where we are now, both cautioned against the effectiveness of Frontline, but nothing about it being a health risk...

Joe


----------



## davydtune

fap1800 said:


> I've heard good things about the Seresto collars for flea and ticks. Gives 8 month protection. Thinking about trying them for my dogs this year. Anyone have any feedback or tried them?
> 
> Never mind. Too many bad reviews of allergic reactions out there for my liking. Sounds like it's hit or miss depending upon the dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love them! We have them on several critters and they work fantastic. Also if you search around online you can get them cheaper. We just snagged 4 of them for just over $100 shipped :wink: I think she found them on amazon.com


----------



## Mathias

Joe, she's looking great….thanks for the Amazon link, I ordered some for my yard. Ticks galore here.

Davy I'm happy your target buck made it through and you certainly have some nice deer in your area!


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Joe, she's looking great….thanks for the Amazon link, I ordered some for my yard. Ticks galore here.
> 
> Davy I'm happy your target buck made it through and you certainly have some nice deer in your area!


Matt , You can buy SEVEN almost any home inprovement stores , nurseries , its been around for years .Pretty generic product and there is better on the market , you can put it in you spreader when your doing your fert.cerec


----------



## nicko

Our last golden, even while on Frontline, still ended up with lyme disease. I know Frontline is not a designed to prevent that. Ticks are bad around here. You can still pick them up in the middle of winter. They just don't have an off season. For whatever reason, it sounds like some dogs are just more sensitive to these products.


----------



## Mathias

I use the liquid on my trees up north, but never saw the granular.
I'm a sucker for an Amazon prime link.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Absolutely love them! We have them on several critters and they work fantastic. Also if you search around online you can get them cheaper. We just snagged 4 of them for just over $100 shipped :wink: I think she found them on amazon.com


Have you noticed any issues with sores or hair loss around the neck line?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Matt , You can buy SEVEN almost any home inprovement stores , nurseries , its been around for years .Pretty generic product and there is better on the market , you can put it in you spreader when your doing your fert.cerec


Would you recommend something different?

I went with Sevin because I've watched it work miracles on a whole host of yard destroying and people frustrating creeper AND because it is readily available just about everywhere, but always interested to hear about "better product".

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Have you noticed any issues with sores or hair loss around the neck line?
> 
> Joe


I have not noticed anything wrong with my dogs at all Joe. My dogs have both had them on for close to 6 months. I have heard the same about the timing, so when we got them just decided that we will change every 6 months. 

Davy thanks for the info. I looked online quickly before picking them up at Tractor Supply. I think I paid about $60 per collar there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I have not noticed anything wrong with my dogs at all Joe. My dogs have both had them on for close to 6 months. I have heard the same about the timing, so when we got them just decided that we will change every 6 months.
> 
> Davy thanks for the info. I looked online quickly before picking them up at Tractor Supply. I think I paid about $60 per collar there.


Love the signature!!


----------



## fap1800

Unfortunately, my GWP contracted Lyme early on. He's now 10, bust still going strong. He gets his blood work done each year and if his levels are elevated then he goes through a round of antibiotics. We've always used Frontline, but it doesn't seem to be effective anymore. We battled a bad case of flea infestation about 5 years ago. Man was it awful. Basically had to nuke the house. I'm against letting them ingest a pesticide and the Soresto collars, from what I've read, shouldn't be used if young ones are around the dogs. Heck, they both frequent the couch. At this point we'll probably stick with the Frontline and spray the yard to keep the ticks and fleas at bay.


----------



## fap1800

So, on a different note, I took the boys up to Bob and AJ's. Bought some arrows and had a couple strings put on two of my bows. Low and behold they had three Prime Centergies in stock, one of which was that sexy stone color. So naturally I shot one and have to say, I'm impressed. That bow balances beautifully even without a stab. Last time I bought a new bow was back in '09 when I purchased a Hoyt Katera. I've always bought them used here, but I'm really tempted to drop the coin for that Prime.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a some cams out testing before they ship off to their new homes...pulled a few cards this morning...nothing special.....


----------



## dougell

Lot's of orbs in that second picture lol.I have a crazy neighbor that's into the after world and walks around all night taking picture of the black sky.He claims those flashes of light are actually spirits floating around.His property and part of mine is on an Indian fort from 900AD.Back in the late 70's some archeologists from Carnegie Mellon excavated the site and dug up 169 indian bodies.He's convinced the entire hill is haunted.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Lot's of orbs in that second picture lol.I have a crazy neighbor that's into the after world and walks around all night taking picture of the black sky.He claims those flashes of light are actually spirits floating around.His property and part of mine is on an Indian fort from 900AD.Back in the late 70's some archeologists from Carnegie Mellon excavated the site and dug up 169 indian bodies.He's convinced the entire hill is haunted.


LOL...its the rain....but whatever helps get folks outdoors is fine with me...maybe he'll catch a glimpse of Big Foot???


----------



## dougell

Don't laugh.Every spring this guy has a team of investigtors come in with all kinds of video equip and gadgets to detect ghosts.A few years ago,his wife called me at work to let me know that one of our horses what outside the fence.I ran home,put her back in and hooked the electic up.I stopped over to say thanks and there were 4 vehicles parked in their driveway from Oklahoma with a bunch of people running around with shirts that said "Oklahoma paranormal society.An older lady walked over to me and started asking me all kinds of questions about strangle sounds and sightings and also said this was a hotbed for bigfoot activity.They had seen a bigfoot that day and also found a bunch of deer remains from him.I asked where they found the deer remains and just laughed to myself because they where our carcuses from the year before.If anything it was entertaining and a good example to my kids as to why you shouldn't do drugs.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Love the signature!!


Ha! Thanks. Simpsons.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Would you recommend something different?
> 
> I went with Sevin because I've watched it work miracles on a whole host of yard destroying and people frustrating creeper AND because it is readily available just about everywhere, but always interested to hear about "better product".
> 
> Joe


Joe, not saying it don't work just used better products in the past , your also won't find this products at Home Depot or Lowes . These two products you can be put down 3 times a year thru a spreader . Another product is Byhenthran ,what is nice about this product you can get it with fert in it . I have been using these products close to 12 years at my house , my two dogs have know issues with these products. My dogs are on the lawn all the time I can count on one hand how many ticks I found on them . I wear knee high boots even when I cut my grass , I have very little ticks around . Matt also says he uses SEVEN on his fruit trees, saw guy use that product for years and never really helped .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, not saying it don't work just used better products in the past , your also won't find this products at Home Depot or Lowes . These two products you can be put down 3 times a year thru a spreader . Another product is Byhenthran ,what is nice about this product you can get it with fert in it . I have been using these products close to 12 years at my house , my two dogs have know issues with these products. My dogs are on the lawn all the time I can count on one hand how many ticks I found on them . I wear knee high boots even when I cut my grass , I have very little ticks around . Matt also says he uses SEVEN on his fruit trees, saw guy use that product for years and never really helped .


Thanks Bob!

Joe


----------



## davydtune

Cheap azz Davy hit on another super deal of the day :jam: Just snagged this gal, almost new to my door for $170 off of Ebay :whoo: 2014 Martin Alien Nitro. Through a sight and stab on it and took it out to shoot real quick. This bow is not only the lightest bow I've ever had but also is the quietest as well, blown away with how quiet it is  First shot and I was like what? A couple buddies where bsn not really paying attention where like, you gonna shoot that or what? I said already did  They didn't believe me at first, lol! That G5 Hostage rest that came with need to go though, lol! Either gonna put a TT Smackdown or a TR Revolution on it, already have both just not sure which way I'm going yet :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

davydtune said:


> Cheap azz Davy hit on another super deal of the day :jam: Just snagged this gal, almost new to my door for $170 off of Ebay :whoo: 2014 Martin Alien Nitro. Through a sight and stab on it and took it out to shoot real quick. This bow is not only the lightest bow I've ever had but also is the quietest as well, blown away with how quiet it is  First shot and I was like what? A couple buddies where bsn not really paying attention where like, you gonna shoot that or what? I said already did  They didn't believe me at first, lol! That G5 Hostage rest that came with need to go though, lol! Either gonna put a TT Smackdown or a TR Revolution on it, already have both just not sure which way I'm going yet :wink:


Nice!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Just wondering, how many on here are UBP members?


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Just wondering, how many on here are UBP members?


I am


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I am


Ever go to a meeting? I have been debating showing up at one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Ever go to a meeting? I have been debating showing up at one.


A couple over the years...I also went to the "golf-shoot" 2x and the hunt once. Generally speaking a good group of guys, there are a couple of clowns in every bunch, but that is to be expected. Meetings are MUCH less formal than the PAGC meetings, but they try to manage with proper quorum and etiquette. I did get the feeling it was more for posterity's purpose than productivity though. sort of trying to mimic the PAGC meetings. 

Not a whole heck of a lot gets done at the meetings, but it is an opportunity to rub elbows with like-minded guys. Actually met a guy who lives less than 5-miles from me....can't say were best friends now, but its nice to strike up a conversation when we bump into each other.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

I stopped by Bob and AJs over the weekend to pick up a couple of bows of mine that I had restrung. They're in full swing now and have real good inventory. I think AJ said they moved 5 bows on Saturday. Anyway, I got to look over the Centergy Hybrid and is that bow sharp. I'm real tempted to get one. Those new Prime bows just balance so well. I don't even think you need a stab for them. Maybe a 3" S coil, but that's about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> Those new Prime bows just balance so well. I don't even think you need a stab for them. Maybe a 3" S coil, but that's about it.


I agree, then put your standard 8-10" in there and see the difference WOW....even steadier.... with no back bars on the Centergy that thing holds rock solid on a 70 yard target with no issue. At least for me....

Getting some new arrow so I am not spending too much time getting it dialed in until I pick them up, probably taking the LAS run next week. I still have the Rize dialed up if I chase some thunderchickens before the Centergy is completely ready.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, then put your standard 8-10" in there and see the difference WOW....even steadier.... with no back bars on the Centergy that thing holds rock solid on a 70 yard target with no issue. At least for me....
> 
> Getting some new arrow so I am not spending too much time getting it dialed in until I pick them up, probably taking the LAS run next week. I still have the Rize dialed up if I chase some thunderchickens before the Centergy is completely ready.
> 
> Joe


I'm really fighting the urge to buy one. Very impressed with what Prime is doing. I just don't need one...but I do want one. Lol. My Hunter, which I just had new threads put on, is more than capable. She's killed a number of deer and an elk for me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I'm really fighting the urge to buy one. Very impressed with what Prime is doing. I just don't need one...but I do want one. Lol. My Hunter, which I just had new threads put on, is more than capable. She's killed a number of deer and an elk for me.


The 16 Rize is NO slouch either....there just might be a 55-65LB 29.5" draw in the classifieds very soon:zip::wink::tongue:

Joe


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> Just wondering, how many on here are UBP members?


I am.Never been to a meeting but I personally know several of the older guys who were officers.It's a good organization with a bunch of guys that live for archery and would drop whatever they're doing to help someone out.You may not agree with their stance on everything but we wouldn't have a 50 yard safety zone and we wouldn't be hunting the rut if it wasn't for them.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, what arrow are you going with? I have some ordered and as such haven't sighted in my Centergy yet either.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Joe, what arrow are you going with? I have some ordered and as such haven't sighted in my Centergy yet either.


Shot a bunch, the CX Maxima Hunter in 250 at 28" were crazy on mark....a little lighter than I usually go with but they were just smoking the others so I am settling there.... I have the 60lb Centergy maxed out around 63....29.5" draw. Will settle on blazers and a lumenock with a 12 grain insert and 100grain tip...FOC right around 18% total weight should be around 385...

Joe

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I'm trying the Maxima SD's. First Carbon Express purchase for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

dougell said:


> I am.Never been to a meeting but I personally know several of the older guys who were officers.It's a good organization with a bunch of guys that live for archery and would drop whatever they're doing to help someone out.You may not agree with their stance on everything but we wouldn't have a 50 yard safety zone and we wouldn't be hunting the rut if it wasn't for them.


Teh newsletter is very informative and they keep on top of the PGC and the legislature. I will probably pay lifetime dues next time I'm up. For $25 a year (I think that's what it is) it is definitely worth it. With the work they do for us, I would encourage anyone on here to look into it. It's our cause, and they represent us. 
If you don't agree with their stance, understand that they are presenting that stance at every opportunity that arises. Just the Sunday hunting alone is worth it to me. If anyone is looking at making a meeting, please let me know. I am constantly back and forth on whether I'm going or not.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I am really interested in the prime centergy.. I did shoot a few arrows through one but I was recovering from a torn labrum so I had to shoot like 5 arrows out of a 50lber the hold was awesome draw cycle didnt impress me but really as a shoot once hunter I think we put a little too much into how smooth a hunting bow is, it the back wall is stable and the bow holds on target that's really what matters more in a 1 shot scenario than how fun it is to shoot 50+ times in the back yard. 

I hate buying things at full retail though so I might wait until next year and see if any pop up used for sale


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> I am really interested in the prime centergy.. I did shoot a few arrows through one but I was recovering from a torn labrum so I had to shoot like 5 arrows out of a 50lber the hold was awesome draw cycle didnt impress me but really as a shoot once hunter I think we put a little too much into how smooth a hunting bow is, it the back wall is stable and the bow holds on target that's really what matters more in a 1 shot scenario than how fun it is to shoot 50+ times in the back yard.
> 
> I hate buying things at full retail though so I might wait until next year and see if any pop up used for sale


A couple already in the classifieds....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=180020345

Joe


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> I am really interested in the prime centergy.. I did shoot a few arrows through one but I was recovering from a torn labrum so I had to shoot like 5 arrows out of a 50lber the hold was awesome draw cycle didnt impress me but really as a shoot once hunter I think we put a little too much into how smooth a hunting bow is, it the back wall is stable and the bow holds on target that's really what matters more in a 1 shot scenario than how fun it is to shoot 50+ times in the back yard.
> 
> I hate buying things at full retail though so I might wait until next year and see if any pop up used for sale



Gimme a month or so…if I'm not still happy, I'm moving on to a Reign 7 next :mg:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Gimme a month or so…if I'm not still happy, I'm moving on to a Reign 7 next :mg:


Could be good for me Matt, Which do you have the hybrid or standard and limbs#.. I'm sure we aren't the same draw I have Trex arms 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Std 50-60. 28.5

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Mathias said:


> Gimme a month or so…if I'm not still happy, I'm moving on to a Reign 7 next :mg:


Your not happy with your new Prime ???


----------



## Mathias

So far Bob, yes!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> So far Bob, yes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes you're not happy??

What's the issue?


----------



## Mathias

I'm pleased. But I like a month of steady shooting before deciding on my bow choice for the year. My vice.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Yes you're not happy??
> 
> What's the issue?


Joe, never seen a guy that goes thru so many bows . :wink:


----------



## nicko

Has anybody had a chance to shoot the new Athens revelation 6 or 7? Closest dealer from me is 66 miles.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Is the fps lose on draw length truely only 5fps or so? And for those guys who are shooting them is the design transferring to better groups

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Is the fps lose on draw length truely only 5fps or so? And for those guys who are shooting them is the design transferring to better groups
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I am far from a pro, all things equal I shoot the Primes better than any Elite and I think I shot them all, as well as, the 2017 Flagship bows from Hoyt, Bowtech, and Mathews. The Reign 7 was a close second...side by side, with all specs the same the Centergy was faster than both the Synergy and E35, same speed as defiant and HTR, 2 fps slower than the Reign 7. The biggest difference for me with the Reign and Centergy was the cycle on the Reign was a little steeper than I prefer, I found the string waiting to leap from my hand, the hand shock was much more noticeable, and it was certainly louder.

Hope this helps,

Joe


----------



## nicko

I'm not really in the market for a new bow but I always cruise the classifieds and I picked up what I think will be a great bow for turkey. A 2014 E32 with 40-50 lbs limbs. The seller said it maxes at 51 lbs and that has only 100 shots through it since he bought it brand new. At that DW, it should be real smooth and something I can hold back all day. 

That will give me 4 bows so I think I may want to thin the herd and sell one off.


----------



## Mathias

Smart buy Nick. At that weight I'm sure it's a dream to shoot. I keep looking for a deal on a camo E35 V-grip.
Though I have to tell you I once shot a huge gobbler at 9 yards with a low 60's Carbon Element. I didn't get a pass thru and the bird tumbled, then ran off. It sounded like a board snapping when I hit it. Of course poor shot placement was the culprit, not poundage :embara:


----------



## fap1800

Great score, Nick. And I thought I had too many bows. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I think the 2011 Pulse will be going in the classifieds. I put a new set of Bearfoot strings on it last summer and have probably put less than 50 shots through it since then. It's a really clean bow and shoots darts but I lean towards my GT500s.


----------



## superslamsam

Me and my fiancé spent the weekend at camp in Potter county. We hiked/scouted some state game lands. Had a blast and found a bunch of old scrapes and some rubs. I have pretty good hunting locally, but plan on doing a lot more hunting up north this year. Going to start with a few weekends up there during turkey season. I like the idea of wandering around a huge chunk of land all morning rather than hitting a bunch of smaller spots. I'd probably see more deer hunting locally, but think I may have a better chance of getting on a mature buck up in the big woods. Just love it up there!!! Hope you all had a great Easter weekend and enjoy the pics.


----------



## superslamsam

More pics


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Nice pics! Love potter county! I will be up for the turkey opener, what area is your camp?


----------



## nicko

Nice pics superslamsam. I agree about Potter. Love it too.


----------



## Mathias

Looks like you 2 had a great time!
It's beautiful up there....3 seasons of the year. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## superslamsam

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice pics! Love potter county! I will be up for the turkey opener, what area is your camp?


HNTRDAVE it's near Shinglehouse. What area will you be hunting?


----------



## nicko

superslamsam said:


> HNTRDAVE it's near Shinglehouse. What area will you be hunting?


We used to hunt in Shinglehouse. One property off Wildcat Road and another off 11 Mile Road.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

superslamsam said:


> HNTRDAVE it's near Shinglehouse. What area will you be hunting?


Camp is located in Susquehannock state forest, north of Wharton.


----------



## superslamsam

HNTRDAVE said:


> Camp is located in Susquehannock state forest, north of Wharton.


I was in that area on Friday...beautiful country!


----------



## HNTRDAVE

superslamsam said:


> I was in that area on Friday...beautiful country!


Yes it is! Can't wait to see it! Take care.


----------



## LetThemGrow




----------



## nicko

Cool vid LTG. My favs were the nighttime snow and the buck and doe grooming each.


----------



## 12-Ringer

We'll be up for the youth day this Sat - our place is in Ulysses township! My brother's boys are on break from school this week and are heading up Wed or Thurs...unfortunately for me and Ty, they typically rely on us for most of the hunting and scouting so I am not counting on any roosted birds for Saturday. I am hoping to snag Ty from school around 2 on Friday and we should be up there by 7 or so...giving me a few hours to try to locate one for him in the AM.

We'll see??


Good luck to everyone else taking a kid out this weekend - wish everyone luck!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

My son and I will be out but he has a baseball game at 9:00 am.I go out most mornings to listen but there's no guarantee that the birds will roost in the exact same spot.Not usually a problem when you have all day but can be a challenge when you only have a little over an hour.


----------



## bailiffz

Hey folks! I'll be moving to PA in about a month or so from Indiana and looking to learn as much about hunting the area as I can. Any advice and or info (season, tags, species, public lands, laws etc...) would be greatly appreciated. I'll be studying my OnXmaps religiously to find some new ground and opportunities for sure!


----------



## vonfoust

bailiffz said:


> Hey folks! I'll be moving to PA in about a month or so from Indiana and looking to learn as much about hunting the area as I can. Any advice and or info (season, tags, species, public lands, laws etc...) would be greatly appreciated. I'll be studying my OnXmaps religiously to find some new ground and opportunities for sure!


Which part of PA? I think it was James Carville that explained PA as Pittsburgh in the west, Philly in the east, and Alabama in between. Just reading this thread has really enlightened me as to the different challenges faced in different parts of the state.


----------



## bailiffz

vonfoust said:


> Which part of PA? I think it was James Carville that explained PA as Pittsburgh in the west, Philly in the east, and Alabama in between. Just reading this thread has really enlightened me as to the different challenges faced in different parts of the state.


My wife will be working in Saxonburg so we will likely live somewhere just west of that area. North of Pitt about 30 min or so.


----------



## dougell

There's ton's of good hunting in that area but most of it is private property with a few exceptions.Lot's and lots of deer north of Pittsburgh and some huge bucks by Pa standards.There's better soil in the western part of the state and the bucks show it.If you go just north of I80,which isn't that far of a drive,you'll hit the Alleghany national forest with more acreage than you could ever scratch the surface of in 10 lifetimes.Get to know some people,maybe join a sportsmen's club and you'll find some spots quickly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bailiffz said:


> My wife will be working in Saxonburg so we will likely live somewhere just west of that area. North of Pitt about 30 min or so.


One small piece of advice....be sure to keep all of your IN connections...now I'm certainly not saying there are abundant opportunities here in PA and 2D, more specifically Butler County has produced some decent deer. A have a friend in IN, Grant County, he moved from Saylorsburg PA and swears IN is a hutning mecca compared to what he enjoyed here. He is a very good hunter with a trophy room that would make most of gasp, especially when you find out most were shot here in PA, so I can't imagine what things must be like where ever he is hunting these days.

You might want to check into residency as well, I do believe there is a waiting period before you are eligble to purchase a resident license...but I could be mistaken. I had a buddy move to IA and he had to waiting period before he was eligible to purchase a resident tag; not sure if it is the same here in PA?

Given the choice, I'd move as close to the border of WMU 2B as your wife feels comfortable commuting or somewhere where the drive is split. WMU 2B is special management unit with slightly different regulations than 20 of the WMU's in the state; namely an archery season that begins mis September and spans almost uninterpreted through the last weekend of January. Depending on where specifically in Saxonburg the drive options shouldn't be too bad. 

I don't frequent that area, but I do hear there are more opportunities on eastern edges of 2B as compared to the western edges. I do believe you would need to be south of Saxonburg o make this happen, I also hear real estate is better south of Saxonburg as well.... 

i agree with Doug - if adventure is what you're after (checking out your site, it just might be...) you can't go wrong in the ANF, could easily get lost and put your body through a workout up there and there are some GREAT deer coming out of that area, for those willing to put in the effort.

I checked out your site, you'll get plenty of time to put your exercise theories into practice in the PA Mountains.

A couple of links that might help....
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/StateGameLands/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Pages/SeasonsandBagLimits.aspx
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Hunting/Pages/default.aspx


Good luck!

Joe


----------



## bailiffz

12-Ringer said:


> One small piece of advice....be sure to keep all of your IN connections...now I'm certainly not saying there are abundant opportunities here in PA and 2D, more specifically Butler County has produced some decent deer. You might want to check into residency as well, I do believe there is a waiting period before you are eligble to purchase a resident license...but I could be mistaken. I had a buddy move to IA and he had to waiting period before he was eligible to purchase a resident tag; not sure if it is the same here in PA?
> 
> Given the choice, I'd move as close to the border of WMU 2B as your wife feels comfortable commuting. WMU 2B is special management unit with slightly different regulations than 20 of the WMU's in the state; namely an archery season that begins mis September and spans almost uninterpreted through the last weekend of January. Depending on where specifically in Saxonburg the drive options shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> I don't frequent that area, but I do hear there are more opportunities on eastern edges of 2B as compared to the western edges. I do believe you would need to be south of Saxonburg o make this happen, I also hear real estate is better south of Saxonburg as well....
> 
> I checked out your site, you'll get plenty of time to put your exercise theories into practice in the PA Mountains.
> 
> A couple of links that might help....
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/StateGameLands/Pages/default.aspx
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Law/Pages/SeasonsandBagLimits.aspx
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/Wildlife/WildlifeSpecies/White-tailedDeer/Pages/default.aspx
> http://www.pgc.pa.gov/HuntTrap/Hunting/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the info Joe! I really appreciate it. I'll still have plenty of private ground to hunt here in IN so that's not an issue minus the short 7hr drive back down here. 

I definitely noticed some solid hiking in the terrain in that area when we visited PA last week. Even more vertical than some of my areas here in southern IN so that should be fun. 

We're looking for housing in that Cranberry/Butler area so I may be close to the WMU area you're talking about but I'll have to research that a little more. 

-Zach


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Which part of PA? I think it was James Carville that explained PA as Pittsburgh in the west, Philly in the east, and Alabama in between. Just reading this thread has really enlightened me as to the different challenges faced in different parts of the state.


Made me laugh Von! Never heard that before.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

bailiffz said:


> My wife will be working in Saxonburg so we will likely live somewhere just west of that area. North of Pitt about 30 min or so.


PM sent.


----------



## dougell

I'm pretty sure Saxonburg is pretty close to Moraine state park.I never hunted there but it's open to the public and probably not a zoo during archery season.We were at a baseball tournament pretty close to there two weeks ago and there were deer all over the place.I have no clue what it would like to get permission in that area but if you play the numbers game or get some connections,you should find some places to hunt.We do some rodeos not far from there in northern Butler county and a little east in Armstrong county and always see a lot of deer.I79 is always littered with dead deer as well.Finding deer isn't any issue at all but I can't how much of an issue finding access would be.


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Made me laugh Von! Never heard that before.
> 
> Joe


Ha! Had to go look it up myself now. Was quite awhile ago. Guess I'm showing my age:teeth:



dougell said:


> I'm pretty sure Saxonburg is pretty close to Moraine state park.I never hunted there but it's open to the public and probably not a zoo during archery season.We were at a baseball tournament pretty close to there two weeks ago and there were deer all over the place.I have no clue what it would like to get permission in that area but if you play the numbers game or get some connections,you should find some places to hunt.We do some rodeos not far from there in northern Butler county and a little east in Armstrong county and always see a lot of deer.I79 is always littered with dead deer as well.Finding deer isn't any issue at all but I can't how much of an issue finding access would be.


Moraine gets run over during rifle season and turkey season. Archery not too bad, but will still see some pressure. Problem there is that you cannot walk far enough away, someone else is walking in from another road.


----------



## bailiffz

good input fellas, i'm taking notes! :typing:


----------



## yetihunter1

hey guys, long time no talk! Audit season is over and I have a life again. Hope everyone had a happy and safe winter and is ready to get out after some gobblers. Speaking of which anyone have some experience with SGL 66 and turkeys. I just found out I will be up there opening day and I was thinking of bringing my gear. Any tips, terrain descriptions or anything helpful you can give me?


----------



## vonfoust

bailiffz said:


> good input fellas, i'm taking notes! :typing:


Another tip. Where you are moving you are required to have at least one Jack Lambert jersey. I can let you borrow one, but just for a little bit to get settled. A Troy Polamalu AND a Hines Ward might be sufficient, but I wouldn't chance it. 
These jerseys can also be worn for church on Sunday, but only on big game days or playoffs. Super Bowl it will be expected at church. 

You will also have to have a working knowledge of the word 'yinz'. As in "Yinz guys goin' huntin'?" ('goin' is also pronounced a little differently, but you will pick that up in time.) 

Also, don't listen to PSU people. You must/will become a Pitt Panther fan. We are going through a little rough 35 year period, but Iexpect that to end any day now. I'll give you more as I feel you can digest it.


----------



## schlep1967

vonfoust said:


> Another tip. Where you are moving you are required to have at least one Jack Lambert jersey. I can let you borrow one, but just for a little bit to get settled. A Troy Polamalu AND a Hines Ward might be sufficient, but I wouldn't chance it.
> These jerseys can also be worn for church on Sunday, but only on big game days or playoffs. Super Bowl it will be expected at church.
> 
> You will also have to have a working knowledge of the word 'yinz'. As in "Yinz guys goin' huntin'?" ('goin' is also pronounced a little differently, but you will pick that up in time.)
> 
> Also, don't listen to PSU people. You must/will become a Pitt Panther fan. We are going through a little rough 35 year period, but Iexpect that to end any day now. I'll give you more as I feel you can digest it.


Don't yinz guys drink pop out there also?


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Another tip. Where you are moving you are required to have at least one Jack Lambert jersey. I can let you borrow one, but just for a little bit to get settled. A Troy Polamalu AND a Hines Ward might be sufficient, but I wouldn't chance it.
> These jerseys can also be worn for church on Sunday, but only on big game days or playoffs. Super Bowl it will be expected at church.
> 
> You will also have to have a working knowledge of the word 'yinz'. As in "Yinz guys goin' huntin'?" ('goin' is also pronounced a little differently, but you will pick that up in time.)
> 
> Also, don't listen to PSU people. You must/will become a Pitt Panther fan. We are going through a little rough 35 year period, but Iexpect that to end any day now. I'll give you more as I feel you can digest it.


Now don't go trying to infect his brain with your "Stiller" nonsense. Dude is prolly a Bears and ND fan. Besides, what do you need him for? You got six damn trophies and arguably the best franchise in all of sports. Makes me sick.


----------



## vonfoust

schlep1967 said:


> Don't yinz guys drink pop out there also?


Yes we do, but he's not ready for that yet. It is also pronounced 'Stillerz', but again, something the young grasshopper is not prepared for at this time. We also warsh the car and read up the basement. If you Wiki 'Pittsburgh potty' you will find another thing he is not ready for. I have so much information to share with our newbie! But first, a Stillerz jersey so he can attend church properly.


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Now don't go trying to infect his brain with your "Stiller" nonsense. *Dude is prolly a Bears and ND fan.* Besides, what do you need him for? You got six damn trophies and arguably the best franchise in all of sports. Makes me sick.


Yes, and when the owner dies the whole 'dahntahn' city shuts down so ex-Presidents and VP's can get in and out.

(and BOTH of those will change quickly, you'll see:teeth


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> hey guys, long time no talk! Audit season is over and I have a life again. Hope everyone had a happy and safe winter and is ready to get out after some gobblers. Speaking of which anyone have some experience with SGL 66 and turkeys. I just found out I will be up there opening day and I was thinking of bringing my gear. Any tips, terrain descriptions or anything helpful you can give me?


Only reason I would ask for tips, terrain, or pressure on the area instead of putting boots on the ground is I am only there for a weekend and I am taking a first time turkey hunter out with me so I was hoping to atleast let him hear some birds...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wish I had some 411 to share Matt....sorry

Joe


----------



## Ebard22

So i'm a 30 year old grown man who was under the impression everyone calls it pop unless you go down south! what do you guys refer to it as!?


----------



## LetThemGrow

Ebard22 said:


> So i'm a 30 year old grown man who was under the impression everyone calls it pop unless you go down south! what do you guys refer to it as!?


Soda.


----------



## vonfoust

Haha! First time I went to Wawa I went in and asked where the 'pop' was. I was still chuckling that there was actually a store named 'Wawa' as I didn't believe my buddy until I actually saw one. The lady looked at me and said "You're from Pgh huh?"


----------



## bailiffz

You guys have me rolling over here! :laugh:


----------



## schlep1967

bailiffz said:


> You guys have me rolling over here! :laugh:


It gets worse...... ask the Pittsburgh guys where the fries are when they order a burger. (hint: they are not next to the burger on the plate)


----------



## Octoberjohn

schlep1967 said:


> It gets worse...... ask the Pittsburgh guys where the fries are when they order a burger. (hint: they are not next to the burger on the plate)



Don't forget the cole slaw!! bailiffz you might as well make it a point to head to Primanti Brothers as quickly as you can to get a little taste of Pittsburgh!


----------



## vonfoust

schlep1967 said:


> It gets worse...... ask the Pittsburgh guys where the fries are when they order a burger. (hint: they are not next to the burger on the plate)


Much better than Steak-umm on a bun with Cheez Whiz :cheers::set1_rolf2:


----------



## schlep1967

vonfoust said:


> Much better than Steak-umm on a bun with Cheez Whiz :cheers::set1_rolf2:


I grew up 3.1 miles west from Unit two Reactor on TMI. I don't trust anything from the Susquehanna river east. :flame:


----------



## bailiffz

No fries? hmmmm I don't know about the cole slaw game lol


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> Much better than Steak-umm on a bun with Cheez Whiz :cheers::set1_rolf2:


Pat's and Geno's is where all the tourists go. They're not even real cheese steaks.


----------



## schlep1967

bailiffz said:


> No fries? hmmmm I don't know about the cole slaw game lol


There are fries. They put them on the burger. :confused2:


----------



## bailiffz

Now that I can get on board with!


----------



## fap1800

schlep1967 said:


> There are fries. They put them on the burger. :confused2:


That right there should tell you all there is to know.


----------



## Billy H

Google up scuzz twittly Pittsburgh if you want to see what some folks think about the stillers. Not me particularly,just some folks.


----------



## KMiha

vonfoust said:


> Much better than Steak-umm on a bun with Cheez Whiz :cheers::set1_rolf2:


That, most definitely, does not constitute as a cheesesteak.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KMiha said:


> That, most definitely, does not constitute as a cheesesteak.


Lol....

I prefer a Jims over Genos and Pats....but any of the three are certainly better than a steak-um


----------



## 25ft-up

Best thing out of PA is Yuengling. Do you have taylor ham out there, or is it just down south that serves regular ham and eggs? Last time I had a burger in PA, the fries came in a picnic basket lined with a red and white checkered napkin, as if they were the main attraction. They were good, though.


----------



## Ebard22

Anywhere between Pittsburgh and Erie if you're eating a hotdog it better be Smiths and if you order a salad at a restaurant there is a good chance its got fries on it!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Ebard22 said:


> Anywhere between Pittsburgh and Erie if you're eating a hotdog it better be Smiths and if you order a salad at a restaurant there is a good chance its got fries on it!


Salad with fries made me chuckle...on this side of the state folks often order a salad to be healthy.


----------



## vonfoust

LetThemGrow said:


> Salad with fries made me chuckle...on this side of the state folks often order a salad to be healthy.


Hey, fries are vegetables right? 

Bailiffz, watch some 'Pittsburgh Dad' on youtube. That will give you a start to understanding what you are in for :teeth:

I give it one more week before you are bickering like a bunch of old ladies like the rest of us:set1_rolf2:


----------



## TauntoHawk

Youth turkey is coming fast, will have my nephew out for his first turkey hunt on some Berks County public i've gotten kids on birds before.. Anyone else getting kids out

Just got back from Nebraska with my first two Merriams but ready to put some Easterns down


----------



## Octoberjohn

I'll be out in 2D with my son. I know there are a few birds around. Just hoping we can get one to cooperate!


----------



## LetThemGrow

Hoping next year to go out with my son. Waiting for next Saturday to try and get my cousin a chance at his first longbeard.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A few already up at our camp, Ty and I are heading up tomorrow as soon as he is dismissed from school. I believe we'll have at least three youth up for the morning, hopefully one connects!

Good luck to everyone heading out.... 

Joe


----------



## tyepsu

Good luck to all the youth getting out this weekend. Monday is the Ohio opener and I took the day off work. Might head out Sunday afternoon to set up the blind. Just trying to decide if it is worth the 2 hour round trip or if I am better off trying to set up in the dark Monday morning. Between my bow, blind, 2 decoys, turkey vest and chair, that is a lot of stuff to take in and set up in the pitch black and not scare any birds in the process.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Brother said he heard 8 different gobblers out back tonight...he's in his way back into the camp now. Said they started sounding off at 7:15 and finally stopped at 8.... hope he and his boys stay out of there until Sat...

Joe


----------



## nicko

This is a real turkey hunting newbie question but how do you go about finding roosted birds? I'm assuming you just put in some foot mileage at dusk and look for bird shapes/forms in the trees. Is there anything more to it?


----------



## PAbigbear

nicko said:


> This is a real turkey hunting newbie question but how do you go about finding roosted birds? I'm assuming you just put in some foot mileage at dusk and look for bird shapes/forms in the trees. Is there anything more to it?


They gobble.


----------



## redlab

They will roost in hollows and on steep side hills ! a lot of times they will roost in the same hollows day after day and sometimes even use the same trees ! If your out scouting around and see a lot of scratching in certain areas or see birds. Look for a hollow or steep hill close by and them get it there about 1 hour before sunset and just listen for them to fly up ! If you have time while scouting look for bird droppings around the bottom of the trees and if you find one that is there roosting area and tree ! Hope this helps !!!!!

In my area they don't gobble at night and haven't for years !
In the mornings get out on top of a high spot a 1/2 hour to an hour before daylight and just listen until atleast an hour after daylight !!!


----------



## nicko

Gobbles, hollows, steep hillsides. Check!


----------



## vonfoust

My son was undecided. Went and picked up a camera last week and he is now ready to go.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> My son was undecided. Went and picked up a camera last week and he is now ready to go.....
> 
> View attachment 5832153


LOL - that will do it....


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Gobbles, hollows, steep hillsides. Check!


locator calls in the evening can be a big help too...yote, woodpecker, owl, and gobble are most common and can really get them fired up...I prefer to sit and listen at night, if I hear one I try to close the distance well enough that I can pinpoint the location to within 50 yards or so without advertising I am coming (great if I could see the birds but overwhelmingly that is not the case). If I hear one gobble - I prefer to gobble back - that tends to piss him off and alert the ladies (which I will guarantee are nearby) that there is another guy in town. There is some risk to this in that turkey are programmed for the hens to come to the tom...if he thinks he has competition in a particular area (and believe me he won't forget overnight) he could fly down the other way and take the ladies with him OR the ladies could fly down looking for you in the AM and he's watching. In either case, if I hear a gobble at night, my task is three fold, try as best I can to locate him without giving away my presence, plan a rout and ambush location for the morning, get in early the next morning and stat quiet. I know he's there, maybe a few very soft tree calls, a fly down and some rustling of the leaves before it is too light for him to see me...

brother just texted me reminding me not to forget my thermacell as he said the bugs are out in force....also had a hen walk right through the yard abot 40-mins ago....maybe this will be the year one of the kids actually score on Youth Day...sure wish it was Youth WEEK and they gave the kids the entire week to get out...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good info Joe. Thanks and good luck this weekend. I have an owl hoot call in my basement that I haven't used in a while.


----------



## nicko

Got my e32 with 50 lb limbs in the mail the other day. Maxing at 51 lbs, the draw almost feels effortless. I got it set up last night but have more playing around to do with the timing and changing out the peep and loop. Might look to change the cable slide too. With 27.5" DL mods and a 334 grain arrow, it's cruising at a mannerly 265 fps which aint' bad considering the low DW. Only 5 fps less than my 55 lb GT500 at the same DL and same arrow and 12 FPS less than my 59 lb GT500, same DL and same arrow. The entire shot sequence is so mild from draw to shot and no vib. I've gotten so used to the feedback I get from the GT500s that this e32 feels toy-like.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I like to listen and use locator calls more than feet on the ground in the evening, don't want to bump a bird the day before you plan to hunt (not fun to bump a quiet bird and watch him fly to the neighbors) 

I use crow, owl, coyote, and goose calls to get shock gobbles in the evening. If they are roosting on field edges you can simply glass from somewhere safe. I'll be out tonight listening for the morning get up high to hear well and listen if I dont hear anything by fly up time I will hit a few locators and get out of dodge.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Uneventful 4.75 hour trek up, just the way I like it...a quick 1 mile hump to the back corner to sit and listen...my youngest brother is 3/4 of a mile away on the pipeline above the pines and creek bottom....hopefully one of us will hear something 

I'll keep Team PA posted.....


















Every time I get here I wonder why I don't come more often

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Good luck Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks for the well-wishes. 

We had 4 different toms gobbling, all started on their own. I hit the owl call a few times in an attempt to pinpoint the birds. Once I determine they seemed to be split with a couple on each side of the creek, I hit the Hale Fire gobble and all hell broke loose....I think they all gobbled at the same exact time. It was pretty cool for my brother as he hasn't experienced anything quite like that....

We should be set up well in the am...we're basically split into three pairs...hopefully one of the kids connects. The youngest of the bunch doesn't have a strong tolerance for the cold and it is forecasted to be in the 30s....hopefully he can sit still long enough.

Good luck to everyone else heading out...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Looking forward to some success posts tomorrow. Good luck and safe hunting to anybody getting out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome action so far, but couldn't seal the deal at first light....worked him into lather, but couldn't get him closer than 65 yards. Ty and I got a nice show though....nothing better than watching a mature Tom strut his stuff and gobble his head off. Beard in the 10" range, big Tom. He's still gobbing but definitely heading away now.

Got some footage, but not quite sure how it turned out...auto focus cams are a problem turkey hunting in the woods.

Still have roughy 4.5 hours left...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Great place to be, good luck Joe. 
Post some pics for us stuck at work.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Awesome! Live woods updates can't be beat. Good luck up there Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Potter County Special ....


----------



## vonfoust

Damn!! I can't even find them when I'm looking for them! :teeth:

Had one gobbling early after the rain went through, but never moved towards us. Tried for awhile but my son was done at 9. Good luck to any still out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not much to report after the early am action....footage is sketchy at best, every time I try in the spring I gain a better appreciation for quality cameras. The low light combined with the lack of a tripod led to some dizzying footage. I'll clean it up some and share when I get home, but don't expect any production quality...

Saw about 20 deer, jumped a grouse that just about made Ty jump out of his skin. My brother and my Dad polished off 4 buckweat plots while I napped[emoji12][emoji106].

Can't believe the amount of folks Fishing, namely because they streams are well over their banks and running very hard. The delayed harvest area outside of Coudersport was loaded.

Nick beware...if you come up Route 6 west through Couderspot is completely ripped up. The detour is quick and easy, dumps you out almost directly in front of West Gate, but I don't thing traffic will be moving West through town for some time.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Best I could do, even with the editing software I have.....trust me the original was even worse, but when your decoy spread costs more that your video cam I didn't expect much better....

Great memories though for Ty and I.....






Joe


----------



## tyepsu

I went out and listened for turkeys this morning and they were hammering. I also was happy to see these guys showed up. I will be out there next week in the morning before work.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Glad you and your son had some action Joe. I did not see any dekes? Too bad he hung up out of range.


----------



## nicko

Exciting stuff Joe. Looks like the trip was still a success. 

I'm going to make a trip up to RYHC sometime in May. I just need to coordinate it around our household calendar and see if my buddy can swing it. Either way, I'm heading up. Need some woods time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> Glad you and your son had some action Joe. I did not see any dekes? Too bad he hung up out of range.


The dekes (DSD hens, Dakota Jake) were on our side of the creek, a little left of where he was....he pitched down from roost from our side of the creek to the other...just as has happened so many times in my past, he'd walk right to the bank, us expecting him to hop across and "PUFF" full strut, spin around and he walks back..we couldn't get back to our side of the creek until about an hour later...when he did cross it was about 75 yards out on the main cart path...as usual I overthought it in the AM...I knew almost exactly where he was, we took the long way around as to not disturb him, actually walking in the creek to hide the sound of our approach. Instead of setting up across the creek, I was worried he'd pitch straight down and wouldn't cross, we snuck onto his side of the creek, set the dekes about 20 yards closer to his location than where we were...we were set up a good 30-40-mins before light, he first gobbles at 5:50, pitched down at 6:15 and landed in the opposite side of the creek, where he put on a a show until 7...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice Joe, glad you and your son had an eventful morning. Hope you can make it out with him again this season to try and get it done. Im hoping that I can get it done with a just a bit of google map scouting and a quick walk the night before to roost a bird or two. New guy im taking is excited but thinks we will be sitting next to a field in a blind....hahaha....poor guy doesn't realize we are gonna put some miles on unless we get on bird early.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Had my nephew out on public here in SE PA, we had 4-5 birds gobbling good but they would not break off the private fields and come up in the thick timber with us. I had one hen get worked up and she broke off and came to us but forgot to bring any of the boys with. When they got quiet he got bored around 10am and we called it quits

Right now I don't have anyone to take out opening day so I might actually get to hunt for myself.


----------



## bailiffz

vonfoust said:


> Hey, fries are vegetables right?
> 
> Bailiffz, watch some 'Pittsburgh Dad' on youtube. That will give you a start to understanding what you are in for :teeth:
> 
> I give it one more week before you are bickering like a bunch of old ladies like the rest of us:set1_rolf2:


Sounds like entertainment for the airport tomorrow lol!


----------



## bailiffz

redlab said:


> They will roost in hollows and on steep side hills ! a lot of times they will roost in the same hollows day after day and sometimes even use the same trees ! If your out scouting around and see a lot of scratching in certain areas or see birds. Look for a hollow or steep hill close by and them get it there about 1 hour before sunset and just listen for them to fly up ! If you have time while scouting look for bird droppings around the bottom of the trees and if you find one that is there roosting area and tree ! Hope this helps !!!!!
> 
> In my area they don't gobble at night and haven't for years !
> In the mornings get out on top of a high spot a 1/2 hour to an hour before daylight and just listen until atleast an hour after daylight !!!




Hollows, that's funny, down here that's pronounced "hollers" [emoji23]


----------



## dougell

Get a little south of Pittsburgh and you can hear the sound of banjos echoing through the hollers.


----------



## Octoberjohn

OK, question for the turkey experts. I took my son out this past Saturday for the youth hunt. We easily had the best day of turkey hunting I have ever been a part of. Right at first light we called in to jakes and my son missed one right at 15 yards with the 20 gauge. No biggie as we still had the rest of the morning to hunt. We moved to another location about a half a mile a way and ended up calling in a large group of bearded birds. There were at least nine different birds(probably more). At least half of them were long beards and the other half looked to be jakes. They all hung up at about 50 yards and then they all started fighting, purring, strutting and so forth for about 5 minutes. It was really something to see and hear especially when I called an all of them gobbled right at 50 yards at the same time! They eventually worked away as there was one lone hen in that group that pulled them all away. My question is why were they all grouped up like that? I have called in two or three birds at a time but never more than I could count. Will they eventually break up? I would assume it would be easier to call in one bird at a time versus a big group like that. I am just curious as to what set up everyone would do for our next trip out. Obviously if we would have had a couple of decoys out I think that would have worked out better for us. Just looking for ideas as I know we have some birds around!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sound like an AWESOME day - I'm certainly no expert......I have seen as many as 6 long beards parading around a lone hen before...always thought that maybe she had the shortest skirt or the right perfume?:teeth:? I'd say it is certainly not a common occurrence, at least not in my experiences in PA. 

Curious, did you have any decoys out?

If you know that many birds are in the area and if that area won't be saturated on Saturday...I'd get back in that general area with a single hen decoy and give it a shot. Best case, I'd be out Friday night listening and watching...your odds go WAY up if you know where they're roosted.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Octoberjohn said:


> OK, question for the turkey experts.


We have some of those. 

Bummer your boy missed. Get him out to redeem himself next week on one of those big boys. Years ago my son missed on his first chance as well.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> We have some of those.
> 
> Bummer your boy missed. Get him out to redeem himself next week on one of those big boys. Years ago my son missed on his first chance as well.


Billy , were we headed this Saturday ???? I got a few big birds lined up all with 10+ beards . I can't hunt , but I got the camera.


----------



## Billy H

Like the idea of going after some Toms, but I'll never film any of my hunts. I have a whole chest of drawers full of calls. Come over and pick a couple out and you can call. Saw a nice gobbler over by the swamp sunday afternoon.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Like the idea of going after some Toms, but I'll never film any of my hunts. I have a whole chest of drawers full of calls. Come over and pick a couple out and you can call. Saw a nice gobbler over by the swamp sunday afternoon.


They were screaming yesterday morning over at the farm .


----------



## TauntoHawk

With that late snap of cold birds are still holding more in winter style flocks than most seasons from what i'm seeing.. The fighting you saw is the start of their break up process, while toms are flocked together in winter they will start to progress to strutting and gobbling in early spring, more bro stuff than actual mating attempts this will transition into lots of pushing shoving and fighting that will set a very defined pecking order. Once the pecking order works itself out just as the hens start to become receptive and bam one day everyone breaks up and spreads far and wide. Hens search for nesting habitat, Toms follow. 

I have seen early season flocks with as many as 12-20 Toms in late April and very Early May in areas with excellent bird populations. I really don't like hunting them in that stage they have everything they need and rarely work to anything as well as if that flock moves off property where your access is it gets really lonely in a hurry.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> We have some of those.
> 
> Bummer your boy missed. Get him out to redeem himself next week on one of those big boys. Years ago my son missed on his first chance as well.


Do you have any idea of why they might have been flocked up like that?? Just mating exercises??? I was fairly confident you'd respond and was hoping you'd offer some insight...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> With that late snap of cold birds are still holding more in winter style flocks than most seasons from what i'm seeing.. The fighting you saw is the start of their break up process, while toms are flocked together in winter they will start to progress to strutting and gobbling in early spring, more bro stuff than actual mating attempts this will transition into lots of pushing shoving and fighting that will set a very defined pecking order. Once the pecking order works itself out just as the hens start to become receptive and bam one day everyone breaks up and spreads far and wide. Hens search for nesting habitat, Toms follow.
> 
> I have seen early season flocks with as many as 12-20 Toms in late April and very Early May in areas with excellent bird populations. I really don't like hunting them in that stage they have everything they need and rarely work to anything as well as if that flock moves off property where your access is it gets really lonely in a hurry.


Cool - thanks Taunto! Interesting stuff!!

Joe


----------



## dougell

Normally in this part of the state,it's not that hard to find some gobblers without hens up until the first day.Usually by the end of the first week,they're pretty much henned up until the last two weeks.Turkeys breeding season is determined by photperiodism but the weather also has an impact to a certain extent.It's not unusual for turkeys to start breeding a week or two earlier in the southern part of the state.It's impossible to say what happened or how to approach those birds without being there but the majority of hens in that particular spot may be sitting on their nests.I doubt it's because they haven't started breeding down there but it's impossible to say.One thing about turkeys is that they're completely unpredictable at times.They have no ability to reason and they don't think.Don't over analyze them.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Do you have any idea of why they might have been flocked up like that?? Just mating exercises??? I was fairly confident you'd respond and was hoping you'd offer some insight...
> 
> Joe


There are lots of guys on AT that can sit in an easy chair 100 miles away and tell someone how to hunt a certain animal,or why an animal did what he did. I ain't one of those guys. I wasn't there , I have no idea. I will tell you what I do know. Those pea sized brained turkeys are a weird bird. One day he might refuse to cross a fence line even if he is standing next to an opening,the next day he will run 40 yards along a fence cross and run back down on the other side. One day he will refuse to cross a 3 foot wide creek, the next day he will pitch across a river. One day he will run you over after one yelp, the next he will stay in his zone no matter what you do. One day he won't walk through a puddle ,the next he will sloop through a swamp. Get my drift. I have never been able to analyze with any certainty why they do what they do. The only solid insight I can give is learn to call, and learn to do it well. That's the one thing that is certain to up your odds.


----------



## Billy H

Doug I was typing when you replied, Hard to believe we agree on a lot of things "Turkey"


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> There are lots of guys on AT that can sit in an easy chair 100 miles away and tell someone how to hunt a certain animal,or why an animal did what he did. I ain't one of those guys. I wasn't there , I have no idea. I will tell you what I do know. Those pea sized brained turkeys are a weird bird. One day he might refuse to cross a fence line even if he is standing next to an opening,the next day he will run 40 yards along a fence cross and run back down on the other side. One day he will refuse to cross a 3 foot wide creek, the next day he will pitch across a river. One day he will run you over after one yelp, the next he will stay in his zone no matter what you do. One day he won't walk through a puddle ,the next he will sloop through a swamp. Get my drift. I have never been able to analyze with any certainty why they do what they do. The only solid insight I can give is learn to call, and learn to do it well. That's the one thing that is certain to up your odds.


Do you have a go to call? I'm not necessarily talking about a brand or a type of call as much as I am talking about a purr, yelp, ki-ki etc...


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Normally in this part of the state,it's not that hard to find some gobblers without hens up until the first day.Usually by the end of the first week,they're pretty much henned up until the last two weeks.Turkeys breeding season is determined by photperiodism but the weather also has an impact to a certain extent.It's not unusual for turkeys to start breeding a week or two earlier in the southern part of the state.It's impossible to say what happened or how to approach those birds without being there but the majority of hens in that particular spot may be sitting on their nests.I doubt it's because they haven't started breeding down there but it's impossible to say.One thing about turkeys is that they're completely unpredictable at times.They have no ability to reason and they don't think.Don't over analyze them.


Breeding is based on photoperiod but nesting/egg laying is based on ground temps for the hens, they can store the "seed" for 21 days if its too cold they will breed but not leave the gobblers to nest. Hunting doesn't get "good" until the hens are leaving to nest and lay eggs.

I was in Nebraska last weekend, the first Tom I shot was part of a large flock that contained 16 Toms. We observed breeding but the hens were still flocked thus the Toms were still flocked. They hadn't broken up yet because they weren't ready to nest. That day was 80 degrees but they had snow 5 days prior and received snow today again. Photoperiod said breed ground temps said dont nest yet.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Doug I was typing when you replied, Hard to believe we agree on a lot of things "Turkey"


Believe it or not,most of us probably would agree on more than we disagree on.Agreeing on everything isn't very interesting conversation.


----------



## dougell

I've jumped hens on their nests many times during the first week when it was still cold.It just happened last year.I do agree however,that the best hunting is often times during the last two weeks when all the hens are nesting.


----------



## Octoberjohn

Thanks for all of the input with my question above. To answer a few questions no, we did not have out any decoys. Hind sight being 20/20 I wish I would have had a jake and a hen out, especially after seeing how they started fighting, I think at least a few of the birds would have been willing to commit to come in further. As far as the miss goes I kind of chalk that one up as my fault as I think I rushed him to take a shot. They were right where we wanted them but they were walking. I was trying to get him to take the shot before they got in the brush so he just didn't lead the bird on its walk. And lastly it truly was an incredible day in the great outdoors with my son. This was our first run and gun type of hunt so he had a blast! Plus with the turkeys cooperating the way they were I now at least have my son convinced that I am some type of turkey calling expert! Unfortunately I have to work this weekend so we probably won't be able to get back out there until the first weekend in May.


----------



## nicko

Great info guys. I'm as novice as it gets when it comes to turkey hunting so any info passed along is a plus.


----------



## Mathias

Checked a property that I seem to overlook every year and saw this









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Checked a property that I seem to overlook every year and saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


motivation for sure....

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Looks good Matt

I'll be headed to Susquehanna county to my Uncles place Friday night, do not have any private with turkeys on it down here local and public gets a bit nutty on opener. Last three openers I had taken other newer turkey hunters out and got them all birds but couldn't find anyone to go this year so I'll probably just call for my dad who's going. Vet hunt next weekend in NY and that always one of my favorite weekends of turkey season


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> Looks good Matt
> 
> I'll be headed to Susquehanna county to my Uncles place Friday night, do not have any private with turkeys on it down here local and public gets a bit nutty on opener. Last three openers I had taken other newer turkey hunters out and got them all birds but couldn't find anyone to go this year so I'll probably just call for my dad who's going. Vet hunt next weekend in NY and that always one of my favorite weekends of turkey season



Sounds like fun - I might get lucky and sneak up to Hickory Run (~90 mins away) with my son...I know it gets a bit crazy there on the opener, but its the closest place I have access too.....maybe the weather keeps some away as the forecast highlights 50%+ chance of rain from 3-7AM

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like fun - I might get lucky and sneak up to Hickory Run (~90 mins away) with my son...I know it gets a bit crazy there on the opener, but its the closest place I have access too.....maybe the weather keeps some away as the forecast highlights 50%+ chance of rain from 3-7AM
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Best of Luck Joe, hopefully a few AM showers keeps the half hearted out of the woods. For turkey hunting you need room, nothing worse than being in early on a bird just to hear a guy tromping through the brush smacking on a call just as it gets light... Last week we were in Berks County public for youth season and there were still a ton of people out and that was just youth season. I've never been in Hickory run, I've killed some birds in Berks an Lebanon county on SGL but I will strictly hunt those areas week day mornings before work and usually wait for the ones with showers and not sun. I can do more in the woods on a bad day with no hunters than I can battle others on a blue bird day. 


I prefer to call for other people and watch them shoot turkeys, I'm usually more excited when someone else pulls the trigger than when I do. Turkey hunting just has such a different feel and purpose than deer hunting


----------



## dougell

Same here.I love hunting them but have little desire to actually kill one anymore.Don't get me wrong,if I have no one to go with,I'll kill one but I'd much rather see it unfold in front of someone else.


----------



## fap1800

Picked up my new Centergy from Bob & AJ's yesterday. I was set on going with the Recon Grey color, but opted for the Elevate when I saw the bow in person. I've only flung about 30 or so shots, but I have to say that I'm really liking her. My Axis 340s are coming out like darts. The bow balances really well too. These Primes have that old Elite draw feel to them, which I prefer.


----------



## Mathias

Good luck with the birds and the new bows fellas.
I've seen several strutters today so far in Bucks county.
I'm hoping a couple are roosted in my hemlocks up north Friday evening. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Good luck with the birds and the new bows fellas.
> I've seen several strutters today so far in Bucks county.
> I'm hoping a couple are roosted in my hemlocks up north Friday evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good luck and be careful hauling that tractor.....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

fap1800 said:


> Picked up my new Centergy from Bob & AJ's yesterday. I was set on going with the Recon Grey color, but opted for the Elevate when I saw the bow in person. I've only flung about 30 or so shots, but I have to say that I'm really liking her. My Axis 340s are coming out like darts. The bow balances really well too. These Primes have that old Elite draw feel to them, which I prefer.


I know a way to get that 'old Elite draw feel' :darkbeer:


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Best of Luck Joe, hopefully a few AM showers keeps the half hearted out of the woods. For turkey hunting you need room, nothing worse than being in early on a bird just to hear a guy tromping through the brush smacking on a call just as it gets light... Last week we were in Berks County public for youth season and there were still a ton of people out and that was just youth season. I've never been in Hickory run, I've killed some birds in Berks an Lebanon county on SGL but I will strictly hunt those areas week day mornings before work and usually wait for the ones with showers and not sun. I can do more in the woods on a bad day with no hunters than I can battle others on a blue bird day.
> 
> 
> I prefer to call for other people and watch them shoot turkeys, I'm usually more excited when someone else pulls the trigger than when I do. Turkey hunting just has such a different feel and purpose than deer hunting





dougell said:


> Same here.I love hunting them but have little desire to actually kill one anymore.Don't get me wrong,if I have no one to go with,I'll kill one but I'd much rather see it unfold in front of someone else.


You guys need to come over here then. I'd like to see it unfold in front of me :idea1:


----------



## fap1800

vonfoust said:


> I know a way to get that 'old Elite draw feel' :darkbeer:


Buy an old Elite? Lol!


----------



## yetihunter1

I will be up in Sullivan county tomorrow trying to roost birds on new to me state game lands. Looking forward to getting out on new ground and finding birds and showing someone how to get it done. Unlike you guys I am hoping to double up with my newbie I am taking out. I still like shooting them ahhaha.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

All packed up for potter county! We be arriving sometime tomorrow afternoon. Good luck to everybody who's hunting and be safe!


----------



## Mathias

All settled in. Hard to believe it's 70 degrees up here, but I'll take it.
The peepers are music to my ears. Hoping to hear a gobbler from the porch tomorrow morning  :turkey:


----------



## nicko

Work is crazy right now. No opening weekend for me. Good luck to everybody getting out. Hope to see some success posts in the next couple days.


----------



## 12-Ringer

HNTRDAVE said:


> All packed up for potter county! We be arriving sometime tomorrow afternoon. Good luck to everybody who's hunting and be safe!


Have fun - any new calls in this season???

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> All settled in. Hard to believe it's 70 degrees up here, but I'll take it.
> The peepers are music to my ears. Hoping to hear a gobbler from the porch tomorrow morning  :turkey:



Any music to go with your coffee this AM?


----------



## Mathias

TauntoHawk said:


> Any music to go with your coffee this AM?


Not the best pic, just a hen in far field. A couple hens and one tom on my plot cam.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Octoberjohn

Good luck to everyone tomorrow morning!!! Shoot straight and be safe!!!


----------



## fap1800

Mathias said:


> Not the best pic, just a hen in far field. A couple hens and one tom on my plot cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Helluva view there, Matt. A few buddies and I made our annual trout fishing trek up to the Southern Tier last weekend. We drive through the Endless Mountains are and it's beautiful up there. 

Good luck tomorrow, everyone.


----------



## HNTRDAVE

12-Ringer said:


> Have fun - any new calls in this season???
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. Picked up a glass pot from Mark Cornelius. He makes some great sounding calls.


----------



## SwitchbckXT

hoping for a little help/advice from the group who live/hunt around lancaster county...I'm taking a friend hunting tomorrow who doesn't get out much and he needs to stay near home, which is in quarryville pa. I live in york county and never hunt on the lancaster side of the river. Any of you guys have any pointers on a place that may be over that way? I was thinking about taking him near muddy run park but again, i have never hunted it. Any help is appreciated, good luck to all those going out tomorrow!


----------



## TauntoHawk

HNTRDAVE said:


> Thanks Joe. Picked up a glass pot from Mark Cornelius. He makes some great sounding calls.


Cornelius builds a good one. I've got a small but manageable addiction to custom turkey calls


This year I added a Terefencko leapordwood short box, Al shoemaker purpleheart/butternut shortie, David Halloran purpleheart/cedar/spalted maple short box, Bill layman Deadly double II persimmon pot alum over alum with slate backside that was entered in the Nashville comp with his Dylumax striker that can make about any surface sing

still have several more orders that aren't finished yet


----------



## TauntoHawk

Got up to my uncle's place late last night in bed at midnight. Expected rain over night into morning but woke up to it dry as a bone out so it must have skirted us south. With no scouting or roosting my father and I split for the morning to hear more ground and I went to the top of the mountian to listen while he went to a primary roosting area. Every bird I heard start up sounded a million miles away but one bird sounded like it was echoing off the opposing mountain than originating from there and that there was a chance it was coming from low on the same hill as I was on so by 5:45 I was dropping down benches listening from each one. Just as I was about to turn back up hill hearing nothing a crow got him to shock down the hill from me and I knew he was on our land. I cut to the next bench and hit the owl call he responded and I kept moving down stopping at a lip now 3/4 of the way down the mountain and into the pines. Hit the owl again and he triple gobbled from less than a 100yds and I could tell he was on the ground. He had been in a little pine hollow and it really muted his gobbles from above. I knelt behind a tree a and let out a soft yelp and I light switch came on I could see his head turn white in the dark pines bellow me as he resounded back. A few more yelps and he fired at each one but I could hear him just over a rise working up hill at a angle but away from me. I dug a one of my go too closer calls out a little scratch box. That must have tugged on his heart because he spun around for a gobble and after that the air was just filled with the sounds of the spit and drum dance as he slowing spun and strutted only stopping to gobble my direction searching for the hen. Once he got well in the wheel house to be mine I ended the show at 6:08

Don't kill giants up the mountain but these birds are always a little more special coming from the land I learned to hunt on. The tree I had kneeled behind was mere feet from one my grandfathers favorite spot to sit for deer. The turkey had roosted only a few yards from the first wooden treestand I ever built with my grandfather where I took my first ever deer from with the same single shot he was given for his 13th birthday. This was a good day in the turkey woods. 

Got two more birds worked up for my dad by 7:30 but a neighbor on a 4 wheeler foiled that one and haven't heard anything since.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Great birds and story, loved reading it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Taunto....party went late and weather was way bad come 3:30 when I would have had to leave for the ride....but after reading your story, I don't feel like I missed all that much...

Congrats!!!

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great hunt, story, and pics Taunto!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BowhunterT100

Sorry not a bow kill. But a nice gobbler none the less... 21lbs 9 1/2 beard 7/8 and 3/4 spur's


----------



## fap1800

Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats to the guys who were successful! I should have been hunting a month ago...


----------



## Billy H

Nice gobblers. Way to go


----------



## Mathias

Well done Taunto!
Slow day in my area. I saw no birds, didn't hear a gobbler either. No shots nearby.
I talked to my neighbor this afternoon, he's not a turkey hunter, and he said birds were out all week in my fields and his.
I'll try some home area birds this week.


----------



## Billy H

Well it looks like I'm going to have to be a prick. Maybe some of you guys have read here that on the one farm I hunt the neighbor trespasses. He has at least one set up that he can walk to from his house. I get it, it's tough getting spots around here,and even though at first he tried to BS me that he had permission I have turned a blind eye. Even to the point of staying out of a prime funnel so as not to mess the guy up (even though his stand is placed poorly for prevailing wind) The guy just wants to hunt, perfectly understandable. That brings me to yesterday. The owner called me and said someone is dumping debris on the property. I checked it out and it seems someone did a remodel job and decided it's cheaper to dump than get a dumpster. I have reason to believe it's the trespasser. His days of hunting the farm are over. Next week I'll get it cleaned up and as much as I hate yellow posters the whole 150 acres is getting posted. He will get till August to get his stand down after that it becomes mine. It's beyond me how people can be so stupid. You'd have thought the guy would be low profile and be grateful to have a prime little corner to hunt hassle free. Instead they disrespect the property. I'm sure I will suffer some retaliation this season but I have ways of dealing with that as well. Typical southeastern Pa. B.S.


----------



## chuckalope

Billy H said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to have to be a prick. Maybe some of you guys have read here that on the one farm I hunt the neighbor trespasses. He has at least one set up that he can walk to from his house. I get it, it's tough getting spots around here,and even though at first he tried to BS me that he had permission I have turned a blind eye. Even to the point of staying out of a prime funnel so as not to mess the guy up (even though his stand is placed poorly for prevailing wind) The guy just wants to hunt, perfectly understandable. That brings me to yesterday. The owner called me and said someone is dumping debris on the property. I checked it out and it seems someone did a remodel job and decided it's cheaper to dump than get a dumpster. I have reason to believe it's the trespasser. His days of hunting the farm are over. Next week I'll get it cleaned up and as much as I hate yellow posters the whole 150 acres is getting posted. He will get till August to get his stand down after that it becomes mine. It's beyond me how people can be so stupid. You'd have thought the guy would be low profile and be grateful to have a prime little corner to hunt hassle free. Instead they disrespect the property. I'm sure I will suffer some retaliation this season but I have ways of dealing with that as well. Typical southeastern Pa. B.S.


Typical problems in Pa. Those guys make all of us hunters look bad.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to have to be a prick. Maybe some of you guys have read here that on the one farm I hunt the neighbor trespasses. He has at least one set up that he can walk to from his house. I get it, it's tough getting spots around here,and even though at first he tried to BS me that he had permission I have turned a blind eye. Even to the point of staying out of a prime funnel so as not to mess the guy up (even though his stand is placed poorly for prevailing wind) The guy just wants to hunt, perfectly understandable. That brings me to yesterday. The owner called me and said someone is dumping debris on the property. I checked it out and it seems someone did a remodel job and decided it's cheaper to dump than get a dumpster. I have reason to believe it's the trespasser. His days of hunting the farm are over. Next week I'll get it cleaned up and as much as I hate yellow posters the whole 150 acres is getting posted. He will get till August to get his stand down after that it becomes mine. It's beyond me how people can be so stupid. You'd have thought the guy would be low profile and be grateful to have a prime little corner to hunt hassle free. Instead they disrespect the property. I'm sure I will suffer some retaliation this season but I have ways of dealing with that as well. Typical southeastern Pa. B.S.


Good for you Billy!!! I have zero tolerance for guys that trespass , there are know 2nd chances . You get caught on one of my farms its not a pretty situation. IMO, you been to nice for to long .


----------



## Mathias

Porch sitting, sippin' a coffee....and birds are hammering away :sad:


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Good for you Billy!!! I have zero tolerance for guys that trespass . You get caught on one of my farms its not a pretty situation. IMO, you been to nice for to long .


Bob, I was pretty disappointed when I went over there. I suspect there might be another stand on the other side of the place as well from another neighbor. I have the exact property line coordinants loaded and if I find anything inside the property it's going to have to go. I've been pretty easy going on that stuff till now. I know some of the small residential properties boardering are not going to be thrilled with looking at yellow posters out their back yards.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Bob, I was pretty disappointed when I went over there. I suspect there might be another stand on the other side of the place as well from another neighbor. I have the exact property line coordinants loaded and if I find anything inside the property it's going to have to go. I've been pretty easy going on that stuff till now. I know some of the small residential properties boardering are not going to be thrilled with looking at yellow posters out their back yards.


You need help cleaning it up give me a call . You got a place to dump the trash ??


----------



## PAKraig

Just a quick picture and no, not a bowkill. Heck of a bird though!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to have to be a prick. Maybe some of you guys have read here that on the one farm I hunt the neighbor trespasses. He has at least one set up that he can walk to from his house. I get it, it's tough getting spots around here,and even though at first he tried to BS me that he had permission I have turned a blind eye. Even to the point of staying out of a prime funnel so as not to mess the guy up (even though his stand is placed poorly for prevailing wind) The guy just wants to hunt, perfectly understandable. That brings me to yesterday. The owner called me and said someone is dumping debris on the property. I checked it out and it seems someone did a remodel job and decided it's cheaper to dump than get a dumpster. I have reason to believe it's the trespasser. His days of hunting the farm are over. Next week I'll get it cleaned up and as much as I hate yellow posters the whole 150 acres is getting posted. He will get till August to get his stand down after that it becomes mine. It's beyond me how people can be so stupid. You'd have thought the guy would be low profile and be grateful to have a prime little corner to hunt hassle free. Instead they disrespect the property. I'm sure I will suffer some retaliation this season but I have ways of dealing with that as well. Typical southeastern Pa. B.S.


Man sorry to hear your dealing with that BS. Hope it works out for you.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I know some of the small residential properties boardering are not going to be thrilled with looking at yellow posters out their back yards.


Yes, that is a problem with an 80/ acre spot I had for a long while. It stretched along the boundaries of three other homes. I was very friendly with all of the neighbors, never had an issue. The only wish they had was that they won't have to sit on their decks and look at those "ugly yellow signs". Landowner starts having trespassing issues, mainly ina and around his pond. He likely would never had said anything except the inconsiderates would leave trash and debris all over the place. Straw that broke the camels back was when they started throwing beer cans IN the pond. He wanted "the entire property posted". I was glad to clean the pond, but had some reservations about posting the other end of the property as I knew the neighbors wouldn't appreciate it. I was able to speak with all of the neighbors and the land owner and convince everyone that posting the north, south and eastern borders would send clear messages to anyone wandering that the property was off limits. In anyone approached from the West they would literally need to walk through the neighbors yards. 

I know it isn't the same situation as it sounds in your case the neighbor is the issue. That creates a crappy dilemma for you for sure. Sounds like you've been more that accommodating to this point. Very sad....some folks just don't realize what they have and leave well-enough alone.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> You need help cleaning it up give me a call . You got a place to dump the trash ??


Thanks for the offer,is appreciated. Between my son and I we will get er done. 

Joe I am still undecided about the one border.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAKraig said:


> Just a quick picture and no, not a bowkill. Heck of a bird though!
> View attachment 5864809


No kidding that thing is special.. you kill him yesterday? That would be a hard one not to put on the wall

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Craig, killer bird, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig

Definitely going on the wall!!


----------



## Mathias

Spell check got me. He'll look good where you're at now!


----------



## PAKraig

Suggestions welcome for unique turkey mounts showing off all 7 BEARDS!


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAKraig said:


> Suggestions welcome for unique turkey mounts showing off all 7 BEARDS!


On multi beards I'm always partial to gobbling on the limb the leaned forward pose helps show off and natrually separate the beards 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

TauntoHawk said:


> On multi beards I'm always partial to gobbling on the limb the leaned forward pose helps show off and natrually separate the beards
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep....would be my first choice for that beast!

Joe


----------



## PAKraig

Have a friend that has one done like that a few years ago that looked great. That's what I was leaning towards anyway.


----------



## vonfoust

Billy H said:


> Well it looks like I'm going to have to be a prick. Maybe some of you guys have read here that on the one farm I hunt the neighbor trespasses. He has at least one set up that he can walk to from his house. I get it, it's tough getting spots around here,and even though at first he tried to BS me that he had permission I have turned a blind eye. Even to the point of staying out of a prime funnel so as not to mess the guy up (even though his stand is placed poorly for prevailing wind) The guy just wants to hunt, perfectly understandable. That brings me to yesterday. The owner called me and said someone is dumping debris on the property. I checked it out and it seems someone did a remodel job and decided it's cheaper to dump than get a dumpster. I have reason to believe it's the trespasser. His days of hunting the farm are over. Next week I'll get it cleaned up and as much as I hate yellow posters the whole 150 acres is getting posted. He will get till August to get his stand down after that it becomes mine. It's beyond me how people can be so stupid. You'd have thought the guy would be low profile and be grateful to have a prime little corner to hunt hassle free. Instead they disrespect the property. I'm sure I will suffer some retaliation this season but I have ways of dealing with that as well. Typical southeastern Pa. B.S.



Sorry to hear this BillyH. Some real losers out there. We've had people dump the same stuff on our place a few times. Good luck with this situation.


----------



## rmm60985

Great opening morning in north central PA. Got out of the car at 540, heard this guy hammer right away. Slipped down into the woods and set up about 100 yards away from where we thought he was. As it got lighter, I caught movement up in a tree and this guy is strutting up in the tree. Hit him with a few soft tree yelps and he went berserk. Put on quite a show for about 30 min on the roost. He finally flew down but in the opposite direction.. Stayed put and kept calling because he was answering every time. Ended up catching movement about 80 yds away through the trees, hes all fanned out strutting his butt off. A few calling sequences later involving yelps and cutting and hes on his way in. He circled down to my right over a ledge out of sight so I got a chance to turn the gun in his direction. He worked his way into 30 yds and put on quite a show. The rest is history. Not a bow kill but I'm proud of him. 20lbs, 9.75" beard and 3/4 in spurs. Nice little 2 yr old bird.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats rmm...nice bird!

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Porch sitting, sippin' a coffee....and birds are hammering away :sad:


Can't tell you how many times I've had a dead Saturday followed by a Sunday where the birds were just screaming the second you open the door in the morning

When NY is open I always hop over the line and hunt the second half of the weekend but this year they didn't open until today


----------



## Mathias

I need to build a permanant cover over my bag target, I've just been letting a contractors bag fall over it when done shooting. If anyone here has built one, please post a pic or two. I have a stall mat sitting around that I'm going to use as the back wall, although I really don't need it.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> Thanks for the offer,is appreciated. Between my son and I we will get er done.
> 
> Joe I am still undecided about the one border.


Be careful with the online GIS border lines.They're close but not usually exact,which could pose an issue if you grab a stand on what seems to be the border.


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats rmm...nice bird!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! Now time to chase my first ever with the bow


----------



## yetihunter1

Well my trip up to the mountains was a little more eventful than normal. My truck broke down infront of the Lehigh Tunnel (would accelerate, just shook). Two auto body shops later and 2 hours in a tow truck got me to a Pep Boys in Wilkes Barre. Had to rent a truck and transfer all my stuff over and then get back on the road. I left at noon, got to camp at 8pm....uggg. Stayed up past midnight catching up with the guys as they filtered in to camp and was up at 4 am to get ready and get my newbie turkey hunter ready. We were set up just down the ridge from a couple of gobblers we roosted the night before. As we are walking in another truck parks 60yds up the road and starts owl hooting like a mad man. I gave him a hoot back to let him know some other guys where already in the woods below him. 

We set up a couple hundred yards in and didn't hear anything gobble off the roost. We did hear two more trucks pull in at day light so we put boots on the ground and started to walk and call trying to get on a hot gobbler to respond. After walking deeper into the gamelands and angling up the ridge we heard three birds going off. Maybe 200yds off in what looked like some mature timber (we were in scrub brush, nasty and thick). As we move to the edge of the mature woods we notice posted signs 40yds ahead of us....damn. So I have him sit down 40yds off the private property and tried to call the birds onto public. Call, gobble....ok they are responding. Sit and listen then I call again, another gobble....they are getting closer. You can see my friend starting to get all excited, I have to remind him to stay still. The birds are gobbling their heads off now and must be under 100yds and closing. I let out of more serious of pissed off hen talk and get all three to gobble......then bang.....followed by silence. Someone on the private land was either set up between us and the birds or moved in and let us do all the calling while they took the shot. My buddy was bummed but still excited to hear a bird coming in. 

As we sat there hoping one of the ones who got away might come by we heard someone coming in to our side hoping to get in on the action. We decided it was a little to crowded for our tastes and decided to get out of the woods. Was a great morning to watch the woods wake up but wish it could of been a little less crowded. Still all in all was a good morning that was followed by lots of coffee, some bow shooting and good times with friends. Can't complain too much. 

Hope everyone else had a good weekend and a rest of the season. That might be my only time out due to other plans during the month. Goodluck guys.


----------



## full moon64

rmm60985 said:


> Great opening morning in north central PA. Got out of the car at 540, heard this guy hammer right away. Slipped down into the woods and set up about 100 yards away from where we thought he was. As it got lighter, I caught movement up in a tree and this guy is strutting up in the tree. Hit him with a few soft tree yelps and he went berserk. Put on quite a show for about 30 min on the roost. He finally flew down but in the opposite direction.. Stayed put and kept calling because he was answering every time. Ended up catching movement about 80 yds away through the trees, hes all fanned out strutting his butt off. A few calling sequences later involving yelps and cutting and hes on his way in. He circled down to my right over a ledge out of sight so I got a chance to turn the gun in his direction. He worked his way into 30 yds and put on quite a show. The rest is history. Not a bow kill but I'm proud of him. 20lbs, 9.75" beard and 3/4 in spurs. Nice little 2 yr old bird.
> 
> View attachment 5868305


watch your gun dude.:behindsof..nice bird..congrats


----------



## Mathias

Hoping to set up a blind locally tomorrow for the upcoming weeks. Seem to have lost the turkey drive....
Built this for home. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

I like that!


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> I like that!


X2....looks good Matt!

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

hey heard there will not be a license increase in 2017 years it was voted down!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

primal-bow said:


> hey heard there will not be a license increase in 2017 years it was voted down!!!!!


I heard the same thing, haven't had the chance to look for the official release...

Joe


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> I heard the same thing, haven't had the chance to look for the official release...
> 
> Joe


i would like to know why? it sound like it was a sure thing last year.


----------



## LetThemGrow

primal-bow said:


> i would like to know why? it sound like it was a sure thing last year.


So did semi-auto rifles according to many...

So now the option is to add special stamps for specific species or weapon. Bring on the pheasant and Xbow stamp.


----------



## PAbigbear

primal-bow said:


> hey heard there will not be a license increase in 2017 years it was voted down!!!!!


I don't think it was ever brought to the table to even be voted on.


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> I don't think it was ever brought to the table to even be voted on.


That's what I am hearing too...I wasn't at the last meeting, but my buddy went and he said it wasn't even mentioned at any point??

I sent an email to Brian, if I get a response I'll share.

Joe


----------



## fap1800

Curious if any of you new Prime shooters are using the Sherpa quivers? I went with the detachable version for the Centergy and I'm not sure I'm sold on it.


----------



## primal-bow

fap1800 said:


> Curious if any of you new Prime shooters are using the Sherpa quivers? I went with the detachable version for the Centergy and I'm not sure I'm sold on it.


i'm stick with alpine soft loc quiver


----------



## TauntoHawk

been out the last two morning for birds before work on public in Berks and Lebanon counties.. Yesterday I got right underneath a flock of jakes which were willing to hang around and play games but couldn't work the longbeard back to join them that was about 200yds off. Today I botched a great morning, got there late for a long 1.8 mile walk in and by the time I got 700yds out from my destination I could hear 3 separate groups of birds rattling away. I got on the nearest group and they flew down super but as soon as I called it set the hook and they came right over the rise. Everytime I had a shot a jake would be standing to close to the longbeard eventually the separated just enough and I just plain wiffed the shot. I can say I was holding to long or leaning to far around the tree but nope I just plain missed 

I was really hoping to get both my PA birds first week before I went to NY so I wouldn't have to lose anymore weekday sleep before work. I'll be back next week, this weekend I have he Wounded Warrior to hunt so I won't be behind a gun unless my hunter tags out


----------



## PAbigbear

This fella got lonely about 1015 yesterday. He came screaming in so I let the little 20 eat at 1020. A whopping 16 pounds, 9 3/4" beard, 1 3/16" spurs.


----------



## Mathias

oh Nicko, what have you done?!

I think the next episode of "Unscripted" may be an autobiography!!

Hurry back pal :smile:


----------



## nicko

I have been untied. Looking forward to catching up. Congrats to all who have connected on birds. 

For those of you who go after turkeys, how many of you use a diaphragm mouth call? It seems like it a must for when birds are in close and you need to get them in range and not make unnecessary movements. Maybe if you are in a blind it is not as important? I have some mouth calls and I'll pop one in when I'm driving to or from work just for extra experience. My guess is if a bird is in close enough, maybe just being able to make some decent sounding clucks might be the trick. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## dougell

I usually only carry a couple of diaphrams with me.I have a bunch of nice box calls and some pot calls but I hardly ever even drag them into the woods anymore.Work on a good cluck.It's the easiest sound to master and once you get it down,the other sounds will come easier.A couple years ago,I did have a guy named Mike Lapp make my son a custom push pin call that sounds pretty good.It's a good tool for a kid to learn the correct rhythm and cadence before moving to a moth call.We have called in and killed a couple birds.just using that 

Nice bird Bigbear.


----------



## vonfoust

Any websites/youtube videos you guys know of to teach a person how to use a diaphragm call? I can't seem to teach my son and as often happens with a teen all we do is end up arguing. If I can tell him to youtube it, would work much better.


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> Any websites/youtube videos you guys know of to teach a person how to use a diaphragm call? I can't seem to teach my son and as often happens with a teen all we do is end up arguing. If I can tell him to youtube it, would work much better.


Vonfoust, I was watching a few vids on YT the other day by Troy Ruiz from Primos. He has at least 3 short vids that starts with the basics of just getting used to the call in your mouth, learning air control over the diaphragm, making clucks, and making yelps. Speaking as a turkey calling beginner myself, they appear to be a good starting point.

My impression is that you don't need to be able to duplicate a wide range of turkey sounds with the diaphragm to be effective. Just a couple that you can make sound good enough.


----------



## primal-bow

12-Ringer said:


> That's what I am hearing too...I wasn't at the last meeting, but my buddy went and he said it wasn't even mentioned at any point??
> 
> I sent an email to Brian, if I get a response I'll share.
> 
> Joe


any word yet?


----------



## dougell

Get him a few different ones to try.Probably two of the easiet to learn on is a Denny Gulvas master's choice and any of the Top 2.5 reeds.My 11 year old struggled at first like everyone else but he can make a top call sing pretty nice.The Gulvas master's choice is really easy.Shoot me your address and I'll send you a free one.My favorite call is a woodhaven red wasp and that's what I use 99% of the time but the others are easier to learn with.I always the trim the tape to about the size of a top call.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Vonfoust, I was watching a few vids on YT the other day by Troy Ruiz from Primos. He has at least 3 short vids that starts with the basics of just getting used to the call in your mouth, learning air control over the diaphragm, making clucks, and making yelps. Speaking as a turkey calling beginner myself, they appear to be a good starting point.
> 
> My impression is that you don't need to be able to duplicate a wide range of turkey sounds with the diaphragm to be effective. Just a couple that you can make sound good enough.


All you need to know is the cluck,yelp purr and cut.The rhythm and cadence and knowing when to change up is what really seperates a good caller from a novice.It's not always what you say as much as how you say it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

primal-bow said:


> any word yet?


NOPE...haven't gotten a response to my last message I sent in November either...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Vonfoust, I was watching a few vids on YT the other day by Troy Ruiz from Primos. He has at least 3 short vids that starts with the basics of just getting used to the call in your mouth, learning air control over the diaphragm, making clucks, and making yelps. Speaking as a turkey calling beginner myself, they appear to be a good starting point.
> 
> My impression is that you don't need to be able to duplicate a wide range of turkey sounds with the diaphragm to be effective. Just a couple that you can make sound good enough.



Nick - just check out as many Preston Pittman vids as you can...like many "pros" he makes it look easy, unlike many "pros" he breaks it down in a way most can understand....here is an intro to the diaphragm call with him...




there are ton more PP vids out there...he's a good guy to model....

Shane Simpson also has a cool intro vid....just fast forward past the building part if you're not interested...





Hope this helps...

Joe


----------



## fap1800

I'm absolutely terrible with turkey mouth diaphragms, but someone can manage a variety of respectable elk calls. I tend to stick to the slate calls. Although turkeys in my area have seemed to basically disappear the last few seasons. Foxes are rampant and I'm assuming they've driven the hens out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

fap1800 said:


> I'm absolutely terrible with turkey mouth diaphragms, but someone can manage a variety of respectable elk calls. I tend to stick to the slate calls. Although turkeys in my area have seemed to basically disappear the last few seasons. Foxes are rampant and I'm assuming they've driven the hens out.


I've really been working hard on the purr the way most accomplished callers suggest (the throat gargle method). My wife and kids think it's hilarious as half the time I'm choking....I can accomplish a very nice sounding purr using my lips, but am always interested in a new technique. If you watch Pittman's video on the purr, that sound he creates is awesome and I'd bet would lead to many dead birds. 

Joe


----------



## pops423

shot this guy Monday morning at 6:15.
9 1/2" beard
1 1/8" spurs
Caught it all on video, this is the last :45


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> I've really been working hard on the purr the way most accomplished callers suggest (the throat gargle method). My wife and kids think it's hilarious as half the time I'm choking....I can accomplish a very nice sounding purr using my lips, but am always interested in a new technique. If you watch Pittman's video on the purr, that sound he creates is awesome and I'd bet would lead to many dead birds.
> 
> Joe


I seem to be able to make all the calls, sitting at home in the basement. Knowing what call when, and then actually performing it without spitting the call out or choking when I need to is a whole different story


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mouth calling can take a lot of practice I worked on it for several years before I thought it was woods worthy.. Shane Simpson video is a good one especially finding the right type of call, once you start getting sounds but want to make them more turkey check out Scott Ellis' videos and his DVD mouth call magic I & II really help me get my calling life like. 

They certainly help a ton when a bird is closing. Also by far the most versatile call


----------



## dougell

vonfoust said:


> I seem to be able to make all the calls, sitting at home in the basement. Knowing what call when, and then actually performing it without spitting the call out or choking when I need to is a whole different story




https://www.midwestturkeycall.com/14-redirect
Pick up Denny Gulvas's volume one and two.These have some kill scenes but they're instructional videos on set up,calling and behavior.I don't see it listed but his best video is called challenging pressured gobblers.I guarantee you that if you watch it a couple time,you're success will skyrocket.He's a personal friend of mine and I'll see if I can get a copy if it's not available.This guy spends practically every day from feb to aug,filming and recording turkeys.He's been working on an audio tape for the past few years of hen social sounds.He actually hikes back in at 2:00am and sleeps under the roosts with audio equipt to record the suptle sounds as they turkeys wake up.The wealth of knowledge he has concerning turkey behavior and vocalizations is hard to describe.


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> https://www.midwestturkeycall.com/14-redirect
> Pick up Denny Gulvas's volume one and two.These have some kill scenes but they're instructional videos on set up,calling and behavior.I don't see it listed but his best video is called challenging pressured gobblers.I guarantee you that if you watch it a couple time,you're success will skyrocket.He's a personal friend of mine and I'll see if I can get a copy if it's not available.This guy spends practically every day from feb to aug,filming and recording turkeys.He's been working on an audio tape for the past few years of hen social sounds.He actually hikes back in at 2:00am and sleeps under the roosts with audio equipt to record the suptle sounds as they turkeys wake up.The wealth of knowledge he has concerning turkey behavior and vocalizations is hard to describe.


I'd love to watch that pressured birds video, Gulvas is wealth of turkey knowledge


----------



## dougell

I have one laying around somewhere.If I can find it,I'll send it to you.I should see Denny this weekend.I'll ask him if he has any more copies.I'm sure he does.He had a couple more ready to go as well as an audio version but he doesn't think there's enough interest anymore in calling to put them out.He is a wealth of knowledge and one of the most down to earth guys you'd ever meet.You can contact him directly on facebook as well.


----------



## Mathias

What release are you guys using?
I left mine out and my lil Sage ate most of the strap.
Coincidently my wife said today she wanted to take a ride out to Lancaster...man did that work out well.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> What release are you guys using?
> I left mine out and my lil Sage ate most of the strap.
> Coincidently my wife said today she wanted to take a ride out to Lancaster...man did that work out well.


Fang wrist release here.


----------



## fap1800

I've had the new Scott Echo for a few weeks now and am liking it. I used to shoot an open hook, but apparently this new Echo is supposed to eliminate my bad/inconsistent form. That's probably not going to happen, but hey, it makes me feel better. I convinced myself that the new Centergy is going to help too.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks guys.
I looked at the Scotts today, but I wanna move away from that brand. I'm thinking Short n Sweet S2 or maybe a Carter, but testing will tell.


----------



## dougell

Everytime I tried a new one,I always ended going back to a mongoose.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mathias said:


> Thanks guys.
> I looked at the Scotts today, but I wanna move away from that brand. I'm thinking Short n Sweet S2 or maybe a Carter, but testing will tell.


I went from Short-n-Sweet to Carter 2 Shot and haven't looked back.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Hoping to set up a blind locally tomorrow for the upcoming weeks. Seem to have lost the turkey drive....
> Built this for home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice job on this Matt. Looks like you poured concrete bases for the posts too. You should get a lot of life out of it.


----------



## Ebard22

dougell said:


> Everytime I tried a new one,I always ended going back to a mongoose.


This. Been shooting with a little goose for 10 years or so


----------



## beanie

I used a little goose for years great release


----------



## Mathias

Tried several went with a Short n Sweet S2.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Any turkey updates from today?


----------



## Mathias

Evidently a miserable day upstate, not a bird seen nor heard. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Any turkey updates from today?


I'm shocked, You'd have thought some of these guys would be stacking dead turkeys like cord wood.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I'm shocked, You'd have thought some of these guys would be stacking dead turkeys like cord wood.


 Billy, this statement is totally absurd. Everybody knows turkeys don't stack well due to their bulbous bodies.


----------



## tyepsu

I got this 2 year old bird on Wednesday morning before work. FYI, I did shoot it with my shotgun. I have the 2nd tag, as well as an OH tag, so I am going to try and get one of those with my bow. I set up in one spot at daybreak and didn't hear a thing. At 6:35AM I decided to move to a ridge where I often see birds and find a lot of sign. Half way there I heard 2 birds gobble. They sounded like they were down the valley and up the other side. I thought I would go ahead anyway and set up for a bit. I put my hen and jake decoy right at the top of the ridge and found a tree 15 yards away. While standing there for a second, I heard a bird fly down. I hit the ground, got my facemask pulled up and hit the slate call once. Nothing. I waited 5 minutes and did one series of yelps and got an immediate response less than 75 yards away. Not 2 minutes later I see a huge strutter walking right towards my decoys. This guy was right behind him. I had my gun pointed right at my jake decoy. I told myself that whichever bird walked in front of my fun first, was going to get it. It just so happened that the smaller of the 2 did. He dropped in his tracks. It was no more than 10 minutes from first gobble to dead turkey. I also found a nice shed up there and forgot it when I went to pack out my bird and gear. Going to head back up to that spot one of the next few mornings and try to kill that bigger bird and get that shed ha.


----------



## alancac98

Okay guys, I'm in need of some solid advice as right now I am spitting mad and really wanting to rip an old guy a new one. Let me explain what happened. I took my 8 y.o. grandson on a 4-wheeler ride this afternoon onto my neighbors farm property. As we were going down the backside of a field, I notice two vehicles parked at the bottom and to the left. Then I look over to my right and see two guys standing about 75 yards away. They wave me over. It was the way my grandson and I were going anyway, so we stopped for what I thought was going to be a friendly chat. There was an older gentleman, probable in his 60's and a younger guy in his late 20's I believe. The conversation was friendly from the old guy. He introduced himself, talked to my grandson, and had explained that he had just bought the property below the field we were now in. He had bought a home from a gentleman I got to know rather well and we exchanged pleasantries about him, but then the younger guy walked past me. No big deal, I thought as he was probably headed to his car, at least I thought. The young guy had flanked me and was now standing off my right shoulder about 10 yards away, all the while, I'm sitting on the 4-wheeler with my Grandson in front of me. The old guy then begins to question me about when the last time I was on his property as there is a steep bank path you can go down that is on his property. From the path, it hooks up with a gas well road that takes you down to an old railroad bed that has a fishing stream running parallel to the road. It is state stocked. I told it has been a while as I have my grandson with me most of the time and we usually head out another way that is easier and a lot less steep to get down to the creek( you ride the brake and slide down this hill). I asked again and I told him probably two years ago. Since the young guy flanked me and he began to question me, I was feeling quite nervous and scared considering I had my Grandson with me. Normally I take my .45 with me everywhere we ride, but I didn't as it was going to be a short ride. The conversation ended peacefully enough, but when I got home, I wanted to head back out there, this time with my .45 in tow, but I knew better. So, I have been sitting here steaming that the young guy flanked me and made me feel uncomfortable. I know that if this would have happened had I been by myself with my .45 on my side, the two gentleman themselves would have been made quite nervous! Never, have I had someone do that. They were on my neighbors property, not theirs. I'm much calmer now, but I think I will head down to the creek next week to the old guys home and have a talk with him about the approach he and his son took to question me and offer a little advice for the future. What do you all think - talk to him or just leave it be? (trust me - from now on I ride, my .45 rides too!, no matter how long the ride)(And yes, I have a CC permit and often carry when we leave the house).


----------



## alancac98

BTW, nice turkey's gentleman!


----------



## nicko

alancac98 said:


> Okay guys, I'm in need of some solid advice as right now I am spitting mad and really wanting to rip an old guy a new one. Let me explain what happened. I took my 8 y.o. grandson on a 4-wheeler ride this afternoon onto my neighbors farm property. As we were going down the backside of a field, I notice two vehicles parked at the bottom and to the left. Then I look over to my right and see two guys standing about 75 yards away. They wave me over. It was the way my grandson and I were going anyway, so we stopped for what I thought was going to be a friendly chat. There was an older gentleman, probable in his 60's and a younger guy in his late 20's I believe. The conversation was friendly from the old guy. He introduced himself, talked to my grandson, and had explained that he had just bought the property below the field we were now in. He had bought a home from a gentleman I got to know rather well and we exchanged pleasantries about him, but then the younger guy walked past me. No big deal, I thought as he was probably headed to his car, at least I thought. The young guy had flanked me and was now standing off my right shoulder about 10 yards away, all the while, I'm sitting on the 4-wheeler with my Grandson in front of me. The old guy then begins to question me about when the last time I was on his property as there is a steep bank path you can go down that is on his property. From the path, it hooks up with a gas well road that takes you down to an old railroad bed that has a fishing stream running parallel to the road. It is state stocked. I told it has been a while as I have my grandson with me most of the time and we usually head out another way that is easier and a lot less steep to get down to the creek( you ride the brake and slide down this hill). I asked again and I told him probably two years ago. Since the young guy flanked me and he began to question me, I was feeling quite nervous and scared considering I had my Grandson with me. Normally I take my .45 with me everywhere we ride, but I didn't as it was going to be a short ride. The conversation ended peacefully enough, but when I got home, I wanted to head back out there, this time with my .45 in tow, but I knew better. So, I have been sitting here steaming that the young guy flanked me and made me feel uncomfortable. I know that if this would have happened had I been by myself with my .45 on my side, the two gentleman themselves would have been made quite nervous! Never, have I had someone do that. They were on my neighbors property, not theirs. I'm much calmer now, but I think I will head down to the creek next week to the old guys home and have a talk with him about the approach he and his son took to question me and offer a little advice for the future. What do you all think - talk to him or just leave it be? (trust me - from now on I ride, my .45 rides too!, no matter how long the ride)(And yes, I have a CC permit and often carry when we leave the house).


Sounds like a strange approach for them to take considering you had your 8 year old grandson with you which is as unthreatening as it gets. I agree with having a converstation with him about the way they made you feel. I wouldn't lead the conversation off with your feelings about their approach. Maybe start it with general pleasantries, talking about the area, yours and their interests, etc. Then get into your first meeting and how they interracted with you, how you felt uneasy, etc. I'd say if you come away from this conversation with bad vibes, then you have a good idea about what to expect from them moving forward.

If you are going to carry when you meet with him, keep it well concealed and out of sight. You're legal to carry but the sight of a handgun on you might ramp him up. A One on one meeting with no other influences should give you a good idea about what he is all about.

Good luck with it. If you meet with him and express your feelings about your first introduction, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## alancac98

nicko said:


> Sounds like a strange approach for them to take considering you had your 8 year old grandson with you which is as unthreatening as it gets. I agree with having a converstation with him about the way they made you feel. I wouldn't lead the conversation off with your feelings about their approach. Maybe start it with general pleasantries, talking about the area, yours and their interests, etc. Then get into your first meeting and how they interracted with you, how you felt uneasy, etc. I'd say if you come away from this conversation with bad vibes, then you have a good idea about what to expect from them moving forward.
> 
> If you are going to carry when you meet with him, keep it well concealed and out of sight. You're legal to carry but the sight of a handgun on you might ramp him up. A One on one meeting with no other influences should give you a good idea about what he is all about.
> 
> Good luck with it. If you meet with him and express your feelings about your first introduction, let us know how it turns out.



Thanks Nicko, that was the plan I was thinking of as well. I don't want to go off all half cocked. I'm going to be pleasant and I'll most likely be concealed carrying. If the conversation heads south, I bid him good day and take my leave to avoid a confrontation of any sort. I'll even remain calm when talking about our first conversation and his son's flanking - put it in nice pleasant terms. Since he lives in Bill's place, I figured I'd strike up a conversation about the retaining wall behind his house that I helped Bill build several years back - should be a good ice breaker. I'll keep ya posted about the visit.


----------



## Billy H

I think going over with your "45" would be a great idea, as I am positive reading your story those guys were surely out to gun you down. The Pa. woods are loaded with desperatos looking to kill anyone that sets foot on their land. If I were you id be down there right now armed to the teeth.


----------



## alancac98

Billy H said:


> I think going over with your "45" would be a great idea, as I am positive reading your story those guys were surely out to gun you down. The Pa. woods are loaded with desperatos looking to kill anyone that sets foot on their land. If I were you id be down there right now armed to the teeth.


Nice response to an honest situation. Thanks for your valuable input though.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> I think going over with your "45" would be a great idea, as I am positive reading your story those guys were surely out to gun you down. The Pa. woods are loaded with desperatos looking to kill anyone that sets foot on their land. If I were you id be down there right now armed to the teeth.



My suggestion is to ignore this "advice".


----------



## alancac98

nicko said:


> My suggestion is to ignore this "advice".


No doubt! Give him an A+ for condescending sarcasm though.


----------



## Billy H

alancac98 said:


> Nice response to an honest situation. Thanks for your valuable input though.


Yep if I were you I'd make damn sure that the last thing those two saw was your face looking down the barrel of that 45. After all these guys asked you some questions and flanked you. You got that "45",,, teach em who's in charge.


----------



## nicko

:withchild


----------



## j.d.m.

Those guys were preparing themselves, if you chose to react differently. I don't think they cared if you had your grandson along. I think they thought you were ripping up, or using that trail that gets on their new property, and wanted to make sure you understood not to anymore. But since you weren't the one they were looking for, and you answered correctly (in their eyes) they left it be as it did. They younger guy was there to grab you from behind, had you chosen to escalate anything. Grandson along or not. You should meet up with the older guy alone somewhere public, definitely do not approach him on his property, with intent to use the 45, unless he calls you over again. I would be establishing whatever relationship you are going to have with these people now, before hunting season, because it doesn't seem like they are prepared to play nice with anyone. Hunting season brings out the douche bag in most guys as so as it is. Whatever you do, don't go charging over to his place with any attitude, so far all you know, is that is 2 guys, one older, one younger. there could be more of them, they could be prepar d for a zombie apocalypse. Terrible way to get aqua red with new neighbors.


----------



## Billy H

Naw,, go over with your gun. Let em know whos boss. A nice hornady hollow point to the head should settle things nicely. You already made a lucky escape with your life. Dont let them get the drop on you again. Like I said earlier these guys no doubt meant to do you in. The gun is the only answer.


----------



## nicko

:cocktail::beer::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## Mathias

I have a coworker like Billy, he always says the opposite of what he means just to get a rise out of ppl. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I have a coworker like Billy, he always says the opposite of what he means just to get a rise out of ppl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have a coworker like the OP. Always talking about how he is going to protect himself with his gun. 

OP when you go over to settle the score use a couple phrases like. "Do you feel lucky punk" or " This here gun will blow your head clean off" ,,"Stick em up" is a good one. Depending where it happens " Get off my lawn" is always a winner. Once you teach those life snatching land owners a hard lesson you can rest easy because word will get around you dont take kindly to people asking questions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

alancac98 said:


> Okay guys, I'm in need of some solid advice as right now I am spitting mad and really wanting to rip an old guy a new one. Let me explain what happened. I took my 8 y.o. grandson on a 4-wheeler ride this afternoon onto my neighbors farm property. As we were going down the backside of a field, I notice two vehicles parked at the bottom and to the left. Then I look over to my right and see two guys standing about 75 yards away. They wave me over. It was the way my grandson and I were going anyway, so we stopped for what I thought was going to be a friendly chat. There was an older gentleman, probable in his 60's and a younger guy in his late 20's I believe. The conversation was friendly from the old guy. He introduced himself, talked to my grandson, and had explained that he had just bought the property below the field we were now in. He had bought a home from a gentleman I got to know rather well and we exchanged pleasantries about him, but then the younger guy walked past me. No big deal, I thought as he was probably headed to his car, at least I thought. The young guy had flanked me and was now standing off my right shoulder about 10 yards away, all the while, I'm sitting on the 4-wheeler with my Grandson in front of me. The old guy then begins to question me about when the last time I was on his property as there is a steep bank path you can go down that is on his property. From the path, it hooks up with a gas well road that takes you down to an old railroad bed that has a fishing stream running parallel to the road. It is state stocked. I told it has been a while as I have my grandson with me most of the time and we usually head out another way that is easier and a lot less steep to get down to the creek( you ride the brake and slide down this hill). I asked again and I told him probably two years ago. Since the young guy flanked me and he began to question me, I was feeling quite nervous and scared considering I had my Grandson with me. Normally I take my .45 with me everywhere we ride, but I didn't as it was going to be a short ride. The conversation ended peacefully enough, but when I got home, I wanted to head back out there, this time with my .45 in tow, but I knew better. So, I have been sitting here steaming that the young guy flanked me and made me feel uncomfortable. I know that if this would have happened had I been by myself with my .45 on my side, the two gentleman themselves would have been made quite nervous! Never, have I had someone do that. They were on my neighbors property, not theirs. I'm much calmer now, but I think I will head down to the creek next week to the old guys home and have a talk with him about the approach he and his son took to question me and offer a little advice for the future. What do you all think - talk to him or just leave it be? (trust me - from now on I ride, my .45 rides too!, no matter how long the ride)(And yes, I have a CC permit and often carry when we leave the house).


I must be missing something...was it just the way they positioned themselves? It didn't sound like the questioning was unreasonable or threatening.

None of us were there and so much of conversation is non-verbal (what makes our posts here problematic at times), so I'm not questioning how you felt.

I doubt I'd go seeking them out for any reason. If you bump into them again, see how it plays out, you can either share how you felt in that initial interaction or not...who knows could be two cool guys and you end up laughing it off....or not and you end up avoiding each other. If I read correctly the interaction occurred a property that neither of you own...maybe get the landowner involved if it gets that bad...(my experience has taught me involving the landowner rarely goes well)

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

alancac98 said:


> Okay guys, I'm in need of some solid advice as right now I am spitting mad and really wanting to rip an old guy a new one. Let me explain what happened. I took my 8 y.o. grandson on a 4-wheeler ride this afternoon onto my neighbors farm property. As we were going down the backside of a field, I notice two vehicles parked at the bottom and to the left. Then I look over to my right and see two guys standing about 75 yards away. They wave me over. It was the way my grandson and I were going anyway, so we stopped for what I thought was going to be a friendly chat. There was an older gentleman, probable in his 60's and a younger guy in his late 20's I believe. The conversation was friendly from the old guy. He introduced himself, talked to my grandson, and had explained that he had just bought the property below the field we were now in. He had bought a home from a gentleman I got to know rather well and we exchanged pleasantries about him, but then the younger guy walked past me. No big deal, I thought as he was probably headed to his car, at least I thought. The young guy had flanked me and was now standing off my right shoulder about 10 yards away, all the while, I'm sitting on the 4-wheeler with my Grandson in front of me. The old guy then begins to question me about when the last time I was on his property as there is a steep bank path you can go down that is on his property. From the path, it hooks up with a gas well road that takes you down to an old railroad bed that has a fishing stream running parallel to the road. It is state stocked. I told it has been a while as I have my grandson with me most of the time and we usually head out another way that is easier and a lot less steep to get down to the creek( you ride the brake and slide down this hill). I asked again and I told him probably two years ago. Since the young guy flanked me and he began to question me, I was feeling quite nervous and scared considering I had my Grandson with me. Normally I take my .45 with me everywhere we ride, but I didn't as it was going to be a short ride. The conversation ended peacefully enough, but when I got home, I wanted to head back out there, this time with my .45 in tow, but I knew better. So, I have been sitting here steaming that the young guy flanked me and made me feel uncomfortable. I know that if this would have happened had I been by myself with my .45 on my side, the two gentleman themselves would have been made quite nervous! Never, have I had someone do that. They were on my neighbors property, not theirs. I'm much calmer now, but I think I will head down to the creek next week to the old guys home and have a talk with him about the approach he and his son took to question me and offer a little advice for the future. What do you all think - talk to him or just leave it be? (trust me - from now on I ride, my .45 rides too!, no matter how long the ride)(And yes, I have a CC permit and often carry when we leave the house).


My thoughts are that he hardly thought he was 'flanking you'. Probably wanted to look and see if you had a license plate on the 4 wheeler and if so wanted to know the number.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Any turkey updates from today?


I've only made it out once and that was with Ty for the youth opener. We've had a few guys up in camp since the opener....one turkey down, one missed. Weather has been bad up there rained/snowed every morning day since last Tuesday. I think there are two guys left for this week, the sun is shining, but cold with wind chills in the mid 20s today. No one has seen any birds, one heard a few gobbles at daybreak....I got my last update around 8:15.

Laurie and I are in Fla..we had to reshape our Tarpon trip as there were 25mph winds in the Boca Pass and with the cold front that came through last week the Tarpon aren't really stacked in the passes or along the beaches like they will be in a few weeks. Instead we headed into the backwaters (Lemon Bay, No-Name Bay and Turtle Bay) and what a great decision. We boated 20 snook (largest was 33") we lost two giants, one right at the side of the boat that was somewhere in the 45" range and another big one when a shark bit it in half during the fight. We landed 6 speckled trout including a 26". Also landed 5 Jack Cravelles, what an awesome fighting fish. Laurie lost a bunch, but we had a blast. 

Anyone down this way looking for a great guy to get out on the water with, look up Kaelin Olayer, Flying Hawaiian Charters, (941) 716-1425. He specializes in big Tarpon, it just wasn't meant to be for us on Sat. We'll give it a shot again 3-9 tonight.

A couple shots....









































If things work out I'll get some turkey time the end of this week...

Joe


----------



## dougell

alancac98 said:


> Okay guys, I'm in need of some solid advice as right now I am spitting mad and really wanting to rip an old guy a new one. Let me explain what happened. I took my 8 y.o. grandson on a 4
> 
> Tough to say what their intentions were without being there but I'm not sure I can see an act of aggression in the way I read it.In any event,I surely wouldn't make a post about looking to confront someone and having a gun at the same time.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I'm shocked, You'd have thought some of these guys would be stacking dead turkeys like cord wood.


The weather has been pretty crappy with high winds and driving rain all day Saturday and most of last week.I don't suspect may birds died this weekend in these parts.My son plays little league.Generally,little league games are played during the week and if they have to play on the weekend,the games are late in the afternoon.Unfortunately,we had to add two new teams this year,making it necessary to play on Saturday.That wouldn't be an issue but our team got scheduled the first day of the youth hunt and the first day of the regular season at 9:00am.This past weekend his game was at 3:00pm but it poured all morning and most of the afternoon.We don't use blinds so it wasn't worth going out.Other than one morning before school.we haven't even been out yet.This weekend he has another game at 3:00pm but the weather looks bleak again.We'll hit a couple mornings this week before school but it's getting to the point that late mornings will be much better than early mornings.


----------



## Goneoutdoors

does anybody know when the PA hunting digest get released?


----------



## TauntoHawk

I must have miss read the situation but I have been up since 3:45 this morning... I got that a new property owner and what sounds like his son were out and politely questioned you about the trespassing issue they might have to deal with given the fact that they have a well worn ATV trail going through their newly acquired private property. 

and then somewhere in the paragraph it turned into a western and some mention of a dual at noon maybe can't tell.... Okay my sarcasm is probably too thick for the situation but really I fail to see any wrong doing to draw outrage but I've never considered the standing position of a person during a conversation as "flanking me" 

I'm sure they just are interested to hear from a local resident about the activity level and use of their new land


----------



## dougell

Goneoutdoors said:


> does anybody know when the PA hunting digest get released?


I think you have to pay for it this year or look at it on line.It will most likely be released when the new licenses go on sale.


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> I must have miss read the situation but I have been up since 3:45 this morning... I got that a new property owner and what sounds like his son were out and politely questioned you about the trespassing issue they might have to deal with given the fact that they have a well worn ATV trail going through their newly acquired private property.
> 
> and then somewhere in the paragraph it turned into a western and some mention of a dual at noon maybe can't tell.... Okay my sarcasm is probably too thick for the situation but really I fail to see any wrong doing to draw outrage but I've never considered the standing position of a person during a conversation as "flanking me"
> 
> I'm sure they just are interested to hear from a local resident about the activity level and use of their new land


Exactly, Not to mention if he did go over there and get into a confrontation he has opened himself up for a nice premeditated charge being that he posted on the web he is headed over there with a gun.


----------



## dougell

I agree Billy.On the other hand,the guy could have just told him right there on the spot that he didn't want him there.Then again,maybe he didn't want to cause an issue because he had his grandson with him.Impossible to say without being there but I agree,it's not something that needs to be escalated and it's not something where you need to show up with a gun..


----------



## TauntoHawk

Billy H said:


> I'm shocked, You'd have thought some of these guys would be stacking dead turkeys like cord wood.



They don't issue enough tags to let me stack turkeys like wood or I'd sure try...

I spent my weekend in NY working with a Wounded Warrior Veterans Turkey hunt, that area has been pounded with its wettest May anyone could remember and the rain had some guys drop out or no show but those that came all had an amazing time and while we didn't get everyone a turkey some good ones were killed and everyone had action. It was an emotional weekend for some as a local Sheriff that was always heaving involved and had become very close with some of the repeat vets passed away just a few weeks ago. His wife came with his turkey gear and some of the guys divided up thing to take to the woods for the weekend like his gun, vest, a few of his turkey calls. My Hunters (had different guys Saturday vs Sunday) had tons of action we just couldn't seal the deal we had multiple close calls, 1 swing and a miss, I shot a coyote that came into the calls and found a decent 5pt side shed. Sunday my Vet was a self proclaimed city boy that he absolutely no prior experience with anything hunting say he was "blessed to just have the opportunity to come and had some of the most fun he had ever had" he was certainly hooked on hunting and I got him set up for a Vet black Bear hunt later this year. His first words when the a Tom crowned a hill at 50yds in full strut for the first time were in his Staten Island accent "Oh my God, they really are Huuuugggggee its like some dinosaur bird that's crazy"! His grin was wider than anyone I've ever seen miss a game animal.

One guy did kill a stud of a bird for a Catskill high mountain bird on DEP ground with some solid 1 3/8 jet black spurs, we talked the taxi into donating a full body mount on that one over the normal chest pose he does for the biggest bird. 

I'll post up some pics from my phone a bit later but it's quickly becoming one of my favorite weekends of the year


Even though I got in late last night from NY I rolled back out of bed riding the turkey high crazy at 3:45 to hunt before work in the chilly morning Air. Wanted a rematch with the bird I missed Thursday or settle for his a big brother. Got back in what my app said 2.01miles, birds were far more broken up than last week but the first to talk was exactly where hunch had taken me. Had another coyote come rolling in on me and had to give him the ol Waternoose Jump and Growl (ok I just waved my hand) and beat feet out the ridge away from me and the birds. Did not have to call much but what little I did was enough for him to pitch into range and land in search mode. I had forgotten my range finder and binoculars at the house which are both things I feel incomplete in the woods without but they were unnecessary as he marched at me rope swinging at 6:03am.

Not a well matched spur set with a runt nub at 11/16ths and one normal one at 1 1/8th - 22lbs 10oz - 11 5/8th in beard took my longest beard to date and a fine tag out bird for PA public land. I'll return to NY in two weeks to see if I can nab bird #5 and 6 on the year.


----------



## davydtune

Lol! Well not much has changed here on good old AT. I haven't been on for much for a reason and I see that stuff still continues 

As far as turkeys, I've struck out completely so far. Did sit in the blind for 6 hours Saturday down at camp but not a turkey around, guess they don't have any canoes to get around in, lol! Oh and the new (well 2014 Alien) bow is a sweet shooter! Got her all dialed in. The draw gets a little steep at the end but it is butter smooth and is definitely the quietest bow I'v ever had  

Ok back to the regularly scheduled program of the ass grabbing pissing contest one upperness your wrong I'm right battles.....................


----------



## yetihunter1

hey guys, anyone here ever hunt the area around Birdsboro reservoir? Just curious about local pressure and general deer populations. Just got a spot near there and was curious on what to expect in the area.


----------



## yetihunter1

yetihunter1 said:


> hey guys, anyone here ever hunt the area around Birdsboro reservoir? Just curious about local pressure and general deer populations. Just got a spot near there and was curious on what to expect in the area.


sorry meant Birdsboro preserve..


----------



## dougell

Great job on a great cause Taunto.


----------



## nicko

I based my suggestion on having a conversation with the other landowner because the OP sounded pretty rattled by the situation. In any event, there is definitely wisdom to not going out of your way to speak with him. If you happen to run into each other and start chatting, that's another matter. 

Only the OP can really gauge the situation and speak for the "tone" of his encounter.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> sorry meant Birdsboro preserve..


Yes, a few years back it was one of my favorite spots. I had backside access on private he didn't own much woods mostly horse pasture but was a great place to park a good ways from any of the public access parking areas. We had some really good Bow seasons in there for a few years I think I had taken 3 different guys who all shot their first bow bucks there with me on the public. I tried gun opener once that was a frightening experience to say the least but I did enjoy a little late season action a few times and that was much lower pressure. 

Over the years with the doe allocation and long seasons we just saw less and less and less deer. I won't make make the broad assumption/statement that there's "no deer left" blah blah as someone is sure to hop on and say scout harder or something along those lines. Point is I pulled my stands about two years ago and haven't hunted in since then but there's some really nice sections of woods in there and I always thought it took a lot less pressure than most areas of french creek. I still trail run down there from time to time with a buddy


----------



## nicko

Looks like a great day all around Taunto.


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Yes, a few years back it was one of my favorite spots. I had backside access on private he didn't own much woods mostly horse pasture but was a great place to park a good ways from any of the public access parking areas. We had some really good Bow seasons in there for a few years I think I had taken 3 different guys who all shot their first bow bucks there with me on the public. I tried gun opener once that was a frightening experience to say the least but I did enjoy a little late season action a few times and that was much lower pressure.
> 
> Over the years with the doe allocation and long seasons we just saw less and less and less deer. I won't make make the broad assumption/statement that there's "no deer left" blah blah as someone is sure to hop on and say scout harder or something along those lines. Point is I pulled my stands about two years ago and haven't hunted in since then but there's some really nice sections of woods in there and I always thought it took a lot less pressure than most areas of french creek. I still trail run down there from time to time with a buddy



Appreciate the info Taunto. If I do venture on it, it will be away from the main road that drives through the middle of it. I would be able to access from the south where you have a buffer of private land from the road. Was gonna give it a walk with the shot gun maybe for a late season turkey and see if I can find any good deer sign and hopefully minimal to no hunter sign (impossible I know).


----------



## alancac98

12-Ringer said:


> I must be missing something...was it just the way they positioned themselves? It didn't sound like the questioning was unreasonable or threatening.
> 
> None of us were there and so much of conversation is non-verbal (what makes our posts here problematic at times), so I'm not questioning how you felt.
> 
> I doubt I'd go seeking them out for any reason. If you bump into them again, see how it plays out, you can either share how you felt in that initial interaction or not...who knows could be two cool guys and you end up laughing it off....or not and you end up avoiding each other. If I read correctly the interaction occurred a property that neither of you own...maybe get the landowner involved if it gets that bad...(my experience has taught me involving the landowner rarely goes well)
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


His questioning wasn't unreasonable or threatening, other than he didn't seem to accept my first answer and asked a couple more times. It was the fact that he didn't start to ask the question until the young man had gotten behind me. Had I not looked over my right shoulder, I would have never known he was there as the two vehicles were behind me (again, I thought he was heading to his vehicle). It seemed that as soon as the young man was in position that he began to question me as to the last time I had used that trail. That's when I felt the hair raise on my neck. Oh and BTW (Billy), I was hot over the encounter but I have a brain in my head and way to much to lose to go all Clint Eastwood on their asses. I'm a responsible gun owner and CC permit holder. I would never pull my gun unless I truly felt I was in danger or jeopardy. As I can't carry my gun at work, I do carry it 90% of the time I am out in public so it would be normal for me to have it on me should I run in to them, even on the street. My wanting to grab my gun was purely pissed off reactionary to how I felt they did things, but I'm quite level headed. Someone made a good point about going behind me to check for a licence plate so I'm not sure if that was the young man's intention. I just felt trapped between them with my 8 y.o. grandson on my lap and no ability to do anything should it occur - that's all. I think I'll put it behind me and wait to see if I have any further encounters with them. I don't hunt my neighbors farm as he has tons of friends that do. I just ride on his tram roads on Sundays with the grand-kids. Sorry for taking the conversation away from the hunting, just needed some sound advice from others and the perspective that gives from the outside.


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> Appreciate the info Taunto. If I do venture on it, it will be away from the main road that drives through the middle of it. I would be able to access from the south where you have a buffer of private land from the road. Was gonna give it a walk with the shot gun maybe for a late season turkey and see if I can find any good deer sign and hopefully minimal to no hunter sign (impossible I know).


Sure, pm me If you want any additional info I've spent a good amount of time on the east side of that dead end road that comes in from the south. On the west side I've only trail run but that's only cuz my private access was on the south eastern end 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

alancac98 said:


> Oh and BTW (Billy), I was hot over the encounter but I have a brain in my head and way to much to lose to go all Clint Eastwood on their asses. I'm a responsible gun owner and CC permit holder. I would never pull my gun unless I truly felt I was in danger or jeopardy. As I can't carry my gun at work, I do carry it 90% of the time I am out in public so it would be normal for me to have it on me should I run in to them, even on the street. My wanting to grab my gun was purely pissed off reactionary to how I felt they did things. .


Your thinking and my thinking on what is considered a responsible gun owner are worlds apart. Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## Mathias

Well done Taunto :thumbs_up


----------



## yetihunter1

TauntoHawk said:


> Sure, pm me If you want any additional info I've spent a good amount of time on the east side of that dead end road that comes in from the south. On the west side I've only trail run but that's only cuz my private access was on the south eastern end
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks Taunto, I might take you up on that. Want to put some boots on the ground first and get a feel for the property and then maybe I will pick you brain a bit if your up for it.


----------



## bailiffz

Just wanted to throw this out there if anyone is looking for a nice pack:

I have a Tenzing 2220 (green) that's in great shape if anyone is looking or interested shoot me a pm!


----------



## TauntoHawk

yetihunter1 said:


> Thanks Taunto, I might take you up on that. Want to put some boots on the ground first and get a feel for the property and then maybe I will pick you brain a bit if your up for it.


Oh and much like french creek it has an excellent trail system but that comes at a price.. lots of traffic on the weekends in archery season when its nice out

Horse back riding, hiking, people collecting nuts, hunting mushrooms, bird watchers, dog walkers, trail running, they do mountain bike races ect.. What I'm say is hunt far from the trails they get used a ton

I do like the hills and trails to train for Spartan Races in the summer though


----------



## palmatedbuck04

First ever PA turkey!


----------



## 12-Ringer

palmatedbuck04 said:


> First ever PA turkey!


Congrats!!!

Joe


----------



## jacobh

Congrats Darrin


----------



## Mathias

Congrats, just this morning?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mathias said:


> Congrats, just this morning?


No it was yesterday Matt


----------



## vonfoust

Congrats Darin!!


----------



## dougell

Congradulations.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another crappy weekend forecast ahead of us :thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## Mathias

12-Ringer said:


> Another crappy weekend forecast ahead of us :thumbs_do
> 
> Joe



Unreal, 3 days off, all include rain :angry:

But my blind is up north and rainy mornings are good....right?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Unreal, 3 days off, all include rain :angry:
> 
> But my blind is up north and rainy mornings are good....right?


Same here, then I thought - I'll just go drum/striper fishing - wrong!! Rain and winds on the bay as well:sad:

I've had good luck in fields and on field edges in the rain...

Joe


----------



## TauntoHawk

Good stuff Palmated!!

I feel for you guys, I've killed some good birds in the rain but the unsuccessful days are not nearly as fun as when its gorgeous out. Fields that are cut low or dirt are better than tall wet grass, in the timber I look for open hardwoods or protected mature pines especially if there's wind as well as rain.


----------



## dougell

Ya gotta have fields to be able to hunt fields.


----------



## nicko

Congrats Darrin!


----------



## TauntoHawk

dougell said:


> Ya gotta have fields to be able to hunt fields.


That's a true story.

Got my dad a bird yesterday and we will go for #2 tomorrow so I plan to take Friday and Saturday off regardless.


----------



## davydtune

Yep in rain those birds head for fields and/or wide open woods in a hurry. Pretty sure they like to be able to see a long ways when it's all windy and noisy. I've actually killed my 3 biggest birds on wet miserable mornings


----------



## davydtune

TauntoHawk said:


> They don't issue enough tags to let me stack turkeys like wood or I'd sure try...
> 
> I spent my weekend in NY working with a Wounded Warrior Veterans Turkey hunt, that area has been pounded with its wettest May anyone could remember and the rain had some guys drop out or no show but those that came all had an amazing time and while we didn't get everyone a turkey some good ones were killed and everyone had action. It was an emotional weekend for some as a local Sheriff that was always heaving involved and had become very close with some of the repeat vets passed away just a few weeks ago. His wife came with his turkey gear and some of the guys divided up thing to take to the woods for the weekend like his gun, vest, a few of his turkey calls. My Hunters (had different guys Saturday vs Sunday) had tons of action we just couldn't seal the deal we had multiple close calls, 1 swing and a miss, I shot a coyote that came into the calls and found a decent 5pt side shed. Sunday my Vet was a self proclaimed city boy that he absolutely no prior experience with anything hunting say he was "blessed to just have the opportunity to come and had some of the most fun he had ever had" he was certainly hooked on hunting and I got him set up for a Vet black Bear hunt later this year. His first words when the a Tom crowned a hill at 50yds in full strut for the first time were in his Staten Island accent "Oh my God, they really are Huuuugggggee its like some dinosaur bird that's crazy"! His grin was wider than anyone I've ever seen miss a game animal.
> 
> One guy did kill a stud of a bird for a Catskill high mountain bird on DEP ground with some solid 1 3/8 jet black spurs, we talked the taxi into donating a full body mount on that one over the normal chest pose he does for the biggest bird.
> 
> I'll post up some pics from my phone a bit later but it's quickly becoming one of my favorite weekends of the year
> 
> 
> Even though I got in late last night from NY I rolled back out of bed riding the turkey high crazy at 3:45 to hunt before work in the chilly morning Air. Wanted a rematch with the bird I missed Thursday or settle for his a big brother. Got back in what my app said 2.01miles, birds were far more broken up than last week but the first to talk was exactly where hunch had taken me. Had another coyote come rolling in on me and had to give him the ol Waternoose Jump and Growl (ok I just waved my hand) and beat feet out the ridge away from me and the birds. Did not have to call much but what little I did was enough for him to pitch into range and land in search mode. I had forgotten my range finder and binoculars at the house which are both things I feel incomplete in the woods without but they were unnecessary as he marched at me rope swinging at 6:03am.
> 
> Not a well matched spur set with a runt nub at 11/16ths and one normal one at 1 1/8th - 22lbs 10oz - 11 5/8th in beard took my longest beard to date and a fine tag out bird for PA public land. I'll return to NY in two weeks to see if I can nab bird #5 and 6 on the year.


That is awesome!


----------



## davydtune

palmatedbuck04 said:


> First ever PA turkey!


Good deal! Congrats!


----------



## Mathias

3 nice ones









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

They're teasing u Matt.


----------



## nicko

Nice. Were you hunting at the time Matt?


----------



## nicko

Got the 50 lb E32 broadhead tuned today and ready to rock. Borrowed a ground blind from jacobh, hotel reservation booked for Monday night, and Potter weather looks clear for Monday and Tuesday. Looking forward to woods time and no cell phone reception.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick i expect some feathers lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Got the 50 lb E32 broadhead tuned today and ready to rock. Borrowed a ground blind from jacobh, hotel reservation booked for Monday night, and Potter weather looks clear for Monday and Tuesday. Looking forward to woods time and no cell phone reception.


Good luck Nick...Pop just got back, he was there since last Wed...didn't see a bird. Heard a few, all shut up as soon as they hit the ground. My uncle missed one on Thursday in the rain. There were 9 guys up there first week, one bird on the ground. There were 4 guys last week and one miss. The weather was not very cooperative and did keep a few guys in, but they were on vacation and fine with sitting around camp playing cards and telling stories. Too bad you can't hunt them all day as several of the days cleared up some by evening.

To add insult to injury, this guy comes walking through the back yard yesterday afternoon....










I'm taking my kid brother up to Hickory Run, hard to believe he's 40 and yet to get a turkey, but we'll see what we can do tomorrow. Hitting the road around 3:00 to get up there.

If I can give you a tip about RYHC - since the weather has been bad most of the guys are really excited about next week, especially because the weekend is forecasted to be downright miserable again. If you can get in there on Sunday and its not pouring, take the main pipeline almost all the way to the campground. About 3-400 yards before you get to the border you'll see pines on either side of the pipeline. The RYHC edge of those pines is a great location to set up.

Good luck.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the tip Joe. I was planning on concentrating my efforts between the intersection and 7 acre field and the Dwight Creek side off the mountain. And I know exactly the location you're talking about with the pines. I plan to hit the road by 4am Monday morning which should put me on RYHC by 9am with some prime morning time and the remainder of the day.

I'm bring both the bow for ground blind hunting and the shotgun for run-and-gun hunting. Been practicing with the diagram but I'll let the slate and box call handle the bulk and of my calling efforts. I'll be juiced just to hear a turkey respond to any kind of my calls.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks for the tip Joe. I was planning on concentrating my efforts between the intersection and 7 acre field and the Dwight Creek side off the mountain. And I know exactly the location you're talking about with the pines. I plan to hit the road by 4am Monday morning which should put me on RYHC by 9am with some prime morning time and the remainder of the day.
> 
> I'm bring both the bow for ground blind hunting and the shotgun for run-and-gun hunting. Been practicing with the diagram but I'll let the slate and box call handle the bulk and of my calling efforts. I'll be juiced just to hear a turkey respond to any kind of my calls.


Good luck, walking out the door now for drive up to Hickory Creek. Hopefully I can find a few birds to cooperate and get something in range for my brother...

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Good luck Nick & Joe. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing so far, not even any hens???










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

No action all morning...did see some deer work their way through. 

Relocated to new spot about 5 miles from where we started. Will likely be here until the end...


----------



## Mathias

Mowing done. Time to relax. Happy weekend boys.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couldn't find a bird to cooperate today still a great time hanging with my kid brother. Just finished mowing and preparing to settle in for a wet Saturday.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

The antlers are starting...


----------



## Mathias

Ticks were rare up here few years back, not now 😠









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Taking a mold of Matt's fingerprint right now.

Cockroaches and ticks. Things are indestructible.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Ticks were rare up here few years back, not now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Get yourself some Sawyers, it works!!! Spent about 8 hours yesterday hiking HRSP, didn't have one on me....my brother had several.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Get yourself some Sawyers, it works!!! Spent about 8 hours yesterday hiking HRSP, didn't have one on me....my brother had several.
> 
> Joe


Do you use that to treat your clothes Joe? I need to do something I've been getting them worse than ever this year.


----------



## jacobh

I've used it to treat my clothes for Md hunting. It really works well and lasts a few washings. Definately worth it


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> I've used it to treat my clothes for Md hunting. It really works well and lasts a few washings. Definately worth it


Any odor or other negatives?


----------



## jacobh

Nope no issues whatsoever. Works great where we are for chiggers and ticks. No downsides at all


----------



## LetThemGrow

jacobh said:


> Nope no issues whatsoever. Works great where we are for chiggers and ticks. No downsides at all


Great thanks! 

Anyone have recommended source to buy?


----------



## jacobh

Welcome I think I got mine at cabelas online


----------



## full moon64

Walmart has it,,i never go into woods without,,,no odor at all


----------



## 12-Ringer

LetThemGrow said:


> Do you use that to treat your clothes Joe? I need to do something I've been getting them worse than ever this year.


Yes...buy it from Amazon, best prices around. You can actually watch them crawl on your pant leg and literally fall off from the Permitherin. I keep a specific pair of pants that I even use in the yard and haven't had an issue there either. No did treat the yard with Sevin a few weeks back.

No odor, no negative effects on game even in the fall. All of my outer wear gets treated. They have been really bad this spring. All my shed excursions is run into a few but only when I stopped for a quick walk during lunch or something like that, times when I didn't have my treated gear on.

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow

Thanks all! I will look into this.


----------



## Mathias

I use the Repel aerosol with Permitherin. I used to buy it at Walmart, now they have a formulation with another chemical name attached, I don't know how well it works. With the Repel, I haver had a tick on me.


----------



## nicko

No rain.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> No rain.


And no Sunday hunting[emoji107]


Great pic!
Good luck this week!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Does this look like fawn tracks to you guys? Really small and seems pretty early but I guess it's not out of the question.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Does this look like fawn tracks to you guys? Really small and seems pretty early but I guess it's not out of the question.


I would say no . I have seen some pretty small yearlings lately , especially if something is born in July . Have also been seeing fawns still having spots in late September .


----------



## nicko

pope125 said:


> I would say no . I have seen some pretty small yearlings lately , especially if something is born in July . Have also been seeing fawns still having spots in late September .


Yeah, I wasn't sure Bob. You've seen yearlings lately that look small enough to make a track of this size?


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure Bob. You've seen yearlings lately that look small enough to make a track of this size?


Yes !


----------



## Charman03

pope125 said:


> Yes !


Same here


----------



## TauntoHawk

First to catch up permitherin is that why did I not know about this before item! Have not seen a tick when wearing treated clothing in 3 years wear something else and I'm pulling em off all morning. 

Second I've seen some absolutely tiny yearlings this spring but no fawns yet during turkey hunting. That track is small 

Is the back edge defined or could the imprint just be the front half of the hoof 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> First to catch up permitherin is that why did I not know about this before item! Have not seen a tick when wearing treated clothing in 3 years wear something else and I'm pulling em off all morning.
> 
> Second I've seen some absolutely tiny yearlings this spring but no fawns yet during turkey hunting. That track is small
> 
> *Is the back edge defined or could the imprint just be the front half of the hoof *
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Could be this. The back edge does not appear defined. Maybe just a small deer that likes walking on it's tippey toes.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Could be this. The back edge does not appear defined. Maybe just a small deer that likes walking on it's tippey toes.


You can't trust those little button heads.. prancing all around 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ok, need some advice before heading up to Potter tomorrow. Monday forecast is 15-20 mph winds which I know will affect how well the sound of any calls will carry. Does wind affect turkeys much and do they seek out any type of shelter in winds? I'm I better off concentrating on hunting in the timber vs openings and fields?


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Ok, need some advice before heading up to Potter tomorrow. Monday forecast is 15-20 mph winds which I know will affect how well the sound of any calls will carry. Does wind affect turkeys much and do they seek out any type of shelter in winds? I'm I better off concentrating on hunting in the timber vs openings and fields?


Not idea but they will still be turkeys in breezy conditions. Ideally I focus on things like hidden pocket fields or pastures on the off wind side of hills. You can use the wind to cover sound as well to get a bit closer inside their "bubble" before you set up. 

I also believe that you can't over call a turkey that doesn't hear you so in windy conditions I'm not afraid to crank on a long box or other loud call to try and get one to fire off. 

If i have lots of fields or pipelines to work with I'll cover ground and glass more Than cover ground and call to locate a bird. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree with Tautno, a turkey is a turkey, is a turkey....in my experience wind effects them much like rain, they can't hear as well and with everything moving in the wind their survival instincts are on overdrive. I have basically taken to the notion that a turkey thinks any sudden movement is something out to get them and they will be on alert, at times running first looking back second (if ever). Just as it is hard for them to hear, it is equally difficult for us to hear them...for these reasons I tend to focus on open areas like fields, piplines, etc... I think if you settle in along the pipeline on the RYHC side of the pines near the campground or in the SW corner of 7-acre field you'll be in prime spots where they tend to come through. Most of the birds I've seen in 7-acre are always after 9, closer to the pines they cruise through between first light and 8- of course that is just my personal experience in those areas. If I recall you were arriving around 9...if that is the case, I'd head right to 7 acre field first, get your decoys out and sit until lunch. At lunch I'd slide down the pipeline to the pines and set your blind for Tuesday AM. I'd then spend the afternoon on the Dwight Creek side of the property, I have fired up several mid-day birds over there, but can't say I've ever taken one on that side, usually because I or someone with me would screw something up. About 6PM at which time I'd slide back to the blind and sit until dark.

Good luck, these are LONG days....if you're not stopping at the hotel first, you'll be dragging when you get in for sure....

I'll be checking often, hoping to see a hero shot!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Thanks Joe. No cell reception for me on REd yote so I won't have any updates until evening in the hotel. 

Time to shower, pack the car, and hit the road.


----------



## dougell

nicko said:


> Could be this. The back edge does not appear defined. Maybe just a small deer that likes walking on it's tippey toes.


Fawns have been dropping.


----------



## nicko

Time to kill before sundown so I Drove to the front gate for some cell reception. Seems I Drove 4 1/2 hours up here to see a logging truck come in at 9 o'clock and start loading timber up around the 7 acre field… He made two trips and a chitload of noise. More cutting of timber going in the woods around the 7 acre field. 

It's really windy up here and the wind flipped the ground blind over a couple times with me in it because I don't have any stakes to hold it down. 

I think I hate turkey hunting.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Lol, sounds like a rough day.


----------



## Mathias

Nick, I talked to my neighbor, a diehard turkey hunter today. He said the winds were horrible all day, wouldn't go out...

It rained so hard at my place Saturday I didn't go out....we went for a ride at sundown when it stopped and 3 jakes and 2 mature birds crossed the dirt road heading for my woods :sad:

If the good weather holds I'm heading up Sunday evening to hunt Monday, the all day half of the season is my favorite.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Time to kill before sundown so I Drove to the front gate for some cell reception. Seems I Drove 4 1/2 hours up here to see a logging truck come in at 9 o'clock and start loading timber up around the 7 acre field… He made two trips and a chitload of noise. More cutting of timber going in the woods around the 7 acre field.
> 
> It's really windy up here and the wind flipped the ground blind over a couple times with me in it because I don't have any stakes to hold it down.
> 
> I think I hate turkey hunting.


Rough one, hopefully one comes cruising by at first light. Be out early with your ears peeled, seems winds are forecasted to lay down with clear skies and warm temps, might just be primed for a gobbling explosion. I can tell you it was plenty light at 5:15 on Friday. If your not trying to roost one right now, Id be out there listening by 4:15am.....told you these can be some long days

Joe


----------



## nicko

If it wasn't so comical, i would swear off turkey hunting. I felt like I was on candid camera and somebody had a rope attached to the blind pulling it. But I did see two birds....from the car.....as I was heading back to the woods after checking in at the hotel. Damn birds!!!

I'll be at it early tomorrow and if/when I hear that friggin' logging truck, I'm packing it in and pointing the compass towards home. The ground blind is still set up in the field for morning so we'll see.

I think trout fishing is decent up here. I definitely know what I'm doing in that arena. Turkey....I'm clueless.


----------



## jacobh

Good luck Nick. Yea it's always frustrating when someone else is affecting your hunting. All that driving and work only to be ruined by someone else


----------



## nicko

Well today was a much better day… The ground blind did not get flipped on me ha ha. Got into the blind about 5:15 AM and after sun up I heard a distant gobbler. He seemed to be responding to my crude turkey calling techniques but I wasn't sure because he would sound off intermittently. I took a walk and heard where he was coming from and got him to respond to some yelps and clucks but he wasn't budging.

Aside from the wind yesterday, the weather was beautiful both days with bright blue sunny skies and all the spring greenery coming in full bloom. I saw about 12 deer total and I think my turkey hunting itch has been scratched for the year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad you at least to hear one ... usually hearing one starts the itch as opposed to satisfying it, but you had a doozy of a 48-hours on your hands....

Joe


----------



## nicko

I think turkey hunting can be more exhausting than deer hunting. Definitely longer days when you have full day hunting like this. Sky starts pinking up about 4:15AM and legal time is around 5 AM. The sun sets up in this area of Potter at 8:25 PM at this time of year so you can legally hunt till almost 9 o'clock which seems crazy. If you go at it all day from sunup to sundown, you essentially go back to your room and go right to bed because The alarm is going to go off way too early.

At least I didn't hear or see the logging truck today but I didn't stay very late into the morning. But my guess is if I had hung a little bit longer, I would've seen the truck again. It's ironic that the only places they seem to log up here are the places that you want to hunt.


----------



## PaBone

Been a strange year for me turkey hunting and I have only been out three times between Ohio and Pa. It seems more like summer to me and the woods are like a jungle around here and my neighbor even cut hay yesterday. Taking care of our farm and training for a half marathon in Colorado in two weeks has put turkey hunting on the back burner for me, maybe I will start getting out a few evenings to hunt.


----------



## pope125

Saw a dead fawn yesterday in my travels , and saw a few in the evening . Starting to drop .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Saw a dead fawn yesterday in my travels , and saw a few in the evening . Starting to drop .


Yep, one dead on 100 just south of Prizer's, wasn't there yesterday at 6PM when left for home, it was there at 6:30AM this morning when I was arriving at the office. Going to get a few cameras out and see what's around. My buddy in KS is gettign some really good antler growth already. I did see one with nubs when I was up at Hickory Run last weekend.

Joe


----------



## jacobh

I have a couple with about 3" spikes so far hopefully that's a good sign. No fawns on cam for me yet but not many does either so seems like maybe they're dropping them now


----------



## rogersb

I have 2 around here that are growing noticeable antlers. Probably not 3" yet, but getting close.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> If it wasn't so comical, i would swear off turkey hunting. I felt like I was on candid camera and somebody had a rope attached to the blind pulling it. But I did see two birds....from the car.....as I was heading back to the woods after checking in at the hotel. Damn birds!!!
> 
> I'll be at it early tomorrow and if/when I hear that friggin' logging truck, I'm packing it in and pointing the compass towards home. The ground blind is still set up in the field for morning so we'll see.
> 
> I think trout fishing is decent up here. I definitely know what I'm doing in that arena. Turkey....I'm clueless.


I feel another vonfoust/nicko challenge coming on!


----------



## nicko

vonfoust said:


> I feel another vonfoust/nicko challenge coming on!



Ha ha!!! All you. I won't go turkey hunting again until next spring at the earliest.


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Ha ha!!! All you. I won't go turkey hunting again until next spring at the earliest.


Camping out this weekend with my son for turks. Proabably the last time I get out as well. And when you hit the woods with a 15 year old, it's not about how successful you are it's about how much food you can carry :teeth:


----------



## yetihunter1

I am regulated to just trout this weekend. Its my annual birthday trout trip with my Pops. He doesn't hunt so we go up to Penns Creek and fish for a long weekend for my birthday. Good luck to all you guys out this weekend.


----------



## TauntoHawk

vonfoust said:


> Camping out this weekend with my son for turks. Proabably the last time I get out as well. And when you hit the woods with a 15 year old, it's not about how successful you are it's about how much food you can carry :teeth:


Good luck making memories!!! Those young years chasing birds with my dad helped hook me hard on turkeys and we never killed any lol, he just kept it fun. 


I'm off to NY to work on my last two tags this weekend and have some youth hunters lined up for Saturday to take out.


----------



## Mathias

Rec'd a good call earlier today.
I have a long history on a great property in Bucks County, approx 90 acres.
It was finally sold/settled last month. My friends told the new buyer of me and my history there, I was one of a few allowed to hunt it.
Today the new owner called around, my bud talked to him and was told sorry but no.
I returned his call and was told yes! Made my day.
I spoke with him and his wife, seem like great folks and they have an outstanding plan for the property. I told them any assistance I can lend, I'll be there.
May get to turkey hunt locally yet this year.....


----------



## davydtune

The things you see when and where you can't hunt!


https://youtu.be/yzhchHAoRP4


----------



## vonfoust

davydtune said:


> The things you see when and where you can't hunt!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/yzhchHAoRP4


Saw them every day on my way to work in the morning last year. Same deal, in the neighbors yard. This year haven't seen them much around the neighborhood.


----------



## Kighty7

My 2017 PA Turkey with a bow, self filmed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z0lBlwUDd4


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Rec'd a good call earlier today.
> I have a long history on a great property in Bucks County, approx 90 acres.
> It was finally sold/settled last month. My friends told the new buyer of me and my history there, I was one of a few allowed to hunt it.
> Today the new owner called around, my bud talked to him and was told sorry but no.
> I returned his call and was told yes! Made my day.
> I spoke with him and his wife, seem like great folks and they have an outstanding plan for the property. I told them any assistance I can lend, I'll be there.
> May get to turkey hunt locally yet this year.....


Great news Matt. It seems to be very rare anymore for new owners to allow any hunters with permission under the previous ownership to carry over. Must be your lucky day..... or you presented yourself in the right manner on your phone conversation. Either way, congrats.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Great news Matt. It seems to be very rare anymore for new owners to allow any hunters with permission under the previous ownership to carry over. Must be your lucky day..... or you presented yourself in the right manner on your phone conversation. Either way, congrats.


It is good news! But the fact he was not on board then changed his mind , that would not sit very good if it was me . I would be always thinking this guy could change his mind again, seen it happen many times .


----------



## TauntoHawk

New York escalated quickly, filled #5 on the year as they read the script this morning. gobbled hard on the limb to themselves, continued to hammer on the ground from their strut zone, responded well to calls when I went quiet they marched up the hill looking and gobbling. Dead bird by 6am

Gorgeous farm, snapped some pics and had time to scout out other groups of 4 and 3 toms on other farms for tomorrow morning by 8:30










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Congrats Taunto, great pics too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

pope125 said:


> It is good news! But the fact he was not on board then changed his mind , that would not sit very good if it was me . I would be always thinking this guy could change his mind again, seen it happen many times .


He didn't change his mind. Told me yes, another guy no.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

mathias said:


> he didn't change his mind. Told me yes, another guy no.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g935v using tapatalk


Sorry I misread the post !!


----------



## pope125

The process has started , got 4 mineral sites up and going and cameras going over them. Got another 6 cameras hung , they will be sitting for a few months . Will get about another 15 -20 cameras out in the next week .


----------



## LetThemGrow

Great photography Taunto and congrats!!


----------



## fap1800

Congrats, Taunto. Nice birds and pics. Whereabouts in NY are you hunting?


----------



## TauntoHawk

fap1800 said:


> Congrats, Taunto. Nice birds and pics. Whereabouts in NY are you hunting?


Greene County just south of Albany has been very good to for turkey hunting and nice scenery. West side of the county is the heart of the Catskills and the East line is the Hudson River.


----------



## Mathias

My upstate neighbor is a diehard turkey hunter. He stopped NY hunting while he was building his retirement home. Wants to get back into it. The stories have convinced me to get onboard, plus the Sunday aspect is really attractive. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Greene County just south of Albany has been very good to for turkey hunting and nice scenery. West side of the county is the heart of the Catskills and the East line is the Hudson River.


Very cool. I was born in that area and still have family there as well. Love the Catskills. Congrats again.


----------



## pope125

When is turkey season over ????


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> My upstate neighbor is a diehard turkey hunter. He stopped NY hunting while he was building his retirement home. Wants to get back into it. The stories have convinced me to get onboard, plus the Sunday aspect is really attractive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt it's huge to me, I just can't spare much vacation time on turkey hunting and with a noon end time driving up state PA to hunt half a day and turn around and come home gets old in a hurry and staying to sit around on Sunday and hear birds isn't good for ones blood pressure. 


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Maybe some day well get together.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Maybe some day well get together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Matt I'd be down for that.

Got a youth hunter out this morning, his first chance at hunting since he took the test. He handled himself with poise when 7 jakes came running in. I don't use decoys so they actually ran clean past us up the logging road before I called again to get them to stop and turn around and offer a clean shot on a single bird. 

Land owner is in her 80's and is always more excited than the hunter when I can get a kid in there and on a bird. 












Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Very cool Taunto! Having a good year!


----------



## Mathias

Nice work man!

My neighbor upstate called. He said our valley was flooded with birds yesterday and today, he heard numerous birds and shot a big one early today. 
I may run up tomorrow night and hunt Monday, just watching the weather.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

TauntoHawk said:


> Matt I'd be down for that.
> 
> Got a youth hunter out this morning, his first chance at hunting since he took the test. He handled himself with poise when 7 jakes came running in. I don't use decoys so they actually ran clean past us up the logging road before I called again to get them to stop and turn around and offer a clean shot on a single bird.
> 
> Land owner is in her 80's and is always more excited than the hunter when I can get a kid in there and on a bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


This is what I like te see. Way to go Taunto. I used to chase turkey a bit north of you in chenango county. Used to be some excellent hunting there.


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> The process has started , got 4 mineral sites up and going and cameras going over them. Got another 6 cameras hung , they will be sitting for a few months . Will get about another 15 -20 cameras out in the next week .


 I'm behind the 8 ball this year with cameras. Only have one out on the farm so far. I did however find two more stands my trespasser put up. Have yet to have my talk with him but it's coming soon. Going to let him have just a little more rope first.


----------



## nicko

Great pics taunto. Congrats!

Bookend pics from my week:

- Monday night sunset in Potter
- Friday evening at PNC Bank park in Pittsburgh to watch the Phillies slap the Pirates around
- today at the Flight 93 memorial in Somerset county (powerful and unexectedly emotional)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Way to go Taunto...

Took the day go drum fishing, alarm went off 4 am and we awoke to 25mph winds in the DE bay so we didn't put the boat in, instead ... headed down to the inlet with Ty and what do we see on the way... 

















Water and winds were out of hand...we didn't get anything in the inlet, but had some fun trying...


















Bob, Season closes next Monday 

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

nicko said:


> Great pics taunto. Congrats!
> 
> Bookend pics from my week:
> 
> - Monday night sunset in Potter
> - Friday evening at PNC Bank park in Pittsburgh to watch the Phillies slap the Pirates around
> - today at the Flight 93 memorial in Somerset county (powerful and unexectedly emotional)


Yeah, today went much better. But, it's still hockey season here!


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Haven't posted on here for quite some time (occasional shadow lurker these days) but i had a very memorable/frustrating hunt and thought i would share some highlights of the outing in a nutshell!

Just over an hour hunt...that felt more like 3 hours:

* I Caught up with 3 longbeards* running together about 7am this past saturday morning. Called them in from about 150yds down to 45yds within 7 minutes (but as they often do, they didn't come in quite where i wanted them too)....and they hung up, walking back and forth never giving me a clear enough shot(Gobbling very well, but no strutting). They knew they should have seen a hen and of course i had no decoy with me. 

It was almost an hour later, during which they got bumped by a coyote...walked off 2 times ...and shut down for awhile until after the rain that had started halfway through this vocal exchange turned to drizzle....that they came back in and hung up again.

During the final hang up...i tried a call i had not given them yet: Raspy gobbler yelps. They rapidly closed to 23yds where i picked 1 out and put an arrow through him. He ran a short distance before falling over and flopping around....which drove 1 of the gobblers insane...gobbling and purring loudly...he trotted back in and over to my downed bird to beat his defenseless ass!

It wasn't until i retrieved my prize, that i got "maybe" the biggest surprise of the day. To my delight this guy sported a nasty pair of daggers! *Curved and pointy at 1-5/8" and the other at 1-1/2"!* 
I've only taken 1 other gobbler with longer spurs... but he was a monster in every aspect, killed the better part of 20 years ago. Damn...where does the time go???


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I'm behind the 8 ball this year with cameras. Only have one out on the farm so far. I did however find two more stands my trespasser put up. Have yet to have my talk with him but it's coming soon. Going to let him have just a little more rope first.


Biily , what i do pull all the sets put a not at bottom of tree with a little note saying to have his stuff if he wants it to give you a call . Most of the time these cowards don't have the balls to call , if they don't you got yourself a couple free sets .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> Biily , what i do pull all the sets put a not at bottom of tree with a little note saying to have his stuff if he wants it to give you a call . Most of the time these cowards don't have the balls to call , if they don't you got yourself a couple free sets .


Bob this guy deserves nothing less than a face to face. I have talked to him before when he tried to BS me that he had permission. Up till this point we have been more than nice to this clown turning a blind eye to him in that little corner. We are finding out more and more about him and his treating the property as his own personal playground among other things. It's a bad position for me in the aspect the guy lives right there and it would be easy for him to mess with my stuff and do things to screw up my hunting. I am putting some things in place that hopefully will keep his azz out. One thing I will do for sure is take his photo and call the law anytime I find him on the property. I know I'm in for some frustration this year.

Nice turkey punisher!! Those are some hooks for sure.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Bob this guy deserves nothing less than a face to face. I have talked to him before when he tried to BS me that he had permission. Up till this point we have been more than nice to this clown turning a blind eye to him in that little corner. We are finding out more and more about him and his treating the property as his own personal playground among other things. It's a bad position for me in the aspect the guy lives right there and it would be easy for him to mess with my stuff and do things to screw up my hunting. I am putting some things in place that hopefully will keep his azz out. One thing I will do for sure is take his photo and call the law anytime I find him on the property. I know I'm in for some frustration this year.
> 
> Nice turkey punisher!! Those are some hooks for sure.



For sure Billy !! Been down that road more than once , and have played the games with these clowns . I got a property years ago down in Blue Bell and it was a nightmare for two year keeping people off .Billy also got some junk cameras if you want to sure them .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> For sure Billy !! Been down that road more than once , and have played the games with these clowns . I got a property years ago down in Blue Bell and it was a nightmare for two year keeping people off .Billy also got some junk cameras if you want to sure them .


The busted cams could come in handy,might take you up on that.


----------



## Mathias

Ahhh Sunday's









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

Talk about some serious growth .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Biily , what i do pull all the sets put a not at bottom of tree with a little note saying to have his stuff if he wants it to give you a call . Most of the time these cowards don't have the balls to call , if they don't you got yourself a couple free sets .


That's exactly what I do, because most of the time I don't know who to have the face-to-face with.....only ever had one guy call me....



Joe


----------



## jacobh

Nice Bob where's that from? State??


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> That's exactly what I do, because most of the time I don't know who to have the face-to-fave with.....only ever had one guy call me....
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I think of it like this your going to trespass your on private property I have the right to take them down. I give everyone a chance to get there stuff back .


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Nice Bob where's that from? State??


A good friend sent it to me , Mid-West .


----------



## FERKJ

[QUOTE=12

Joe, Pa season closes May 31 which is Wednesday next week. Or were you referring to NY season.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

Just watched Pa Outdoor Life.........what do you guys think of a 25$ pheasant permit?

I haven't hunted them for quite a few years so probably not something I'm going to get.


----------



## jacobh

I won't be getting the pheasant tag either. I don't really hunt them much to make it worth it. Personally a I think it's a bad idea as they're going to lose hunters who just got a license for small game hunting. Nobody's gonna pay almost $50 to hunt rabbits and pheasants


----------



## AjPUNISHER

I never realized that "we" had such a large pheasant raising/stocking program. 4 farms in the state now cut down to 2...and purchasing the chicks for the 1st time instead of breeding/hatching their own.

I just heard the other day the legal driving age went from 16 to 18 years old..........learn something new everyday i guess!


----------



## LetThemGrow

AjPUNISHER said:


> I just heard the other day the legal driving age went from 16 to 18 years old..........learn something new everyday i guess!


 Not everything you hear is true.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> I won't be getting the pheasant tag either. I don't really hunt them much to make it worth it. Personally a I think it's a bad idea as they're going to lose hunters who just got a license for small game hunting. Nobody's gonna pay almost $50 to hunt rabbits and pheasants


You just might be surprised.....PA's NAVHDA chapters are, generally-speaking, strong supporters of the plan; especially in the wake of the proposed PAGC cuts in this area. While I have not seen the specifics of this plan, my understanding is that the $25 fee is designed to offset those cuts. 

I am not a very good conspiracy theorist, but I feel as though without some form of license increase, I fear this may be the tip of the iceberg.....I for one would love to see all non-resident license and tag fees tripled...that would solve some of the problem for sure and align us with many of the mid-west states...I pay more for my KS license&tag than I do for my PA 2500 acre-lease and license combined. An increase in non-resident may also have an positive effect in reducing non-resident numbers...probably not, which benefits the PAGC, but always on outside chance a few of NR groups stay home or go someplace else. Just one idea that doesn't impact the residents, yet bolsters the PAGC's ability to support all hunters. 

Also maybe a crossbow tag...just a thought.

Joe


----------



## dougell

The pheasant stamp is greatly needed if they want to keep stocking birds.Put and take pheasant hunting is an expensive proposition.It costs around $20 to raise and release each bird.I don't think it's asking too much to ask each pheasant hunter to pony up an extra $25 to hunt them.I don't really care what they do with resident or non-resident fees.Whatever they charge will be worth it to me but it won't be worth it to many non-residents.If they triple the NR fees,they'll be a lot more empty camps in this part of the state.Many are empty now because they can't get a doe tag.Couple that with high gas prices and higher fees and it won't be worth it for many of them.A good many of those people are native to Pa but just come back to hunt with family.It would suck for those people.


----------



## dougell

The crossbow tag will never happen.They already changed the language to include crossbows as archery.


----------



## vonfoust

If they tripled the NR license without Sunday hunting I don't see a whole lot of NR licenses being sold. If you start rivaling the mid-wests costs, why not go to the mid-west? Bigger bucks, hunt on Sundays. Makes a 4 day weekend worthwhile, not so in PA. The only ones coming here would be the people that grew up in PA and have some family here.
As for pheasants, I'll pay it for now and see how it goes. My son enjoys it because there are 'Things going on' instead of just sitting in a treestand. I can and do go west for birds though, so if the program begins to slowly die out I will probably use the money for gas and hunt grouse in PA.


----------



## fap1800

You have to find that happy medium for the NR license increase. If the majority of NRs will bear the increase then it obviously makes sense, however an increase can definitely have the opposite effect, i.e. Montana's NR big game combo. WY just raised their NR special elk tags to over $1,300 from $1,100 and change. It'll be interesting to see next year how that affects sales. I personally think it's good as it will increase odds. But that's really apples to oranges with respect to PA. I know NY recently combined their archery and gun tags. It used to be $120 to hunt with a bow and another $120 to hunt with a gun a month later. Given the lack of deer on our farm, I started not going all together.


----------



## dougell

Not being able to hunt sundays and not being able to get a doe tag in most WMU's has already hurt NR sales.Back in the 70's and 80's you'd be as many non resident plates as residents in the northern tier.I can't remember the last time I saw an out of state plate on a vehicle.Von pretty much spelled it out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> The crossbow tag will never happen.They already changed the language to include crossbows as archery.



Yes, I am aware, just throwing out a thought.


----------



## jacobh

Joe I may be but from what I've heard they're charging a extra $25 on top of the license fee and stocking less birds. Just don't see many doing it but I could be wrong. Personally I believe they'd make more money simply by raising the general licenses by $10. Not a huge increase where people won't buy but it will bring in a lot more funds. To me it's too much like targeting and punishing a certain hunting group. We all should pay not just those who want to hunt pheasants


QUOTE=12-Ringer;1103702153]You just might be surprised.....PA's NAVHDA chapters are, generally-speaking, strong supporters of the plan; especially in the wake of the proposed PAGC cuts in this area. While I have not seen the specifics of this plan, my understanding is that the $25 fee is designed to offset those cuts. 

I am not a very good conspiracy theorist, but I feel as though without some form of license increase, I fear this may be the tip of the iceberg.....I for one would love to see all non-resident license and tag fees tripled...that would solve some of the problem for sure and align us with many of the mid-west states...I pay more for my KS license&tag than I do for my PA 2500 acre-lease and license combined. An increase in non-resident may also have an positive effect in reducing non-resident numbers...probably not, which benefits the PAGC, but always on outside chance a few of NR groups stay home or go someplace else. Just one idea that doesn't impact the residents, yet bolsters the PAGC's ability to support all hunters. 

Also maybe a crossbow tag...just a thought.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## dougell

Jake,the PGC is being held hostage by the legislature for a license increase.They can't increase fees without the legislature approving it but they can add a stamp.It makes sense to add a stamp to fund the most expensive project they have.Twenty five dollars is a bargain,not a punishment.Without the stamp,the program would have been gutted.


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

I understand but I'm not sure how that would make a difference unless you make the crossbow stamp way more expensive than the archery stamp that they already have to buy.Regardless,the PGC needs a license increase but they most likely won't be getting one for a while.The pheasant stamp was a step in the right direction.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Not being able to hunt sundays and not being able to get a doe tag in most WMU's has already hurt NR sales.Back in the 70's and 80's you'd be as many non resident plates as residents in the northern tier.I can't remember the last time I saw an out of state plate on a vehicle.Von pretty much spelled it out.


License sale reports showcase a downward trend in both resident and non-resident sales from 05-15..I too have seen the road our camp is on in Potter virtual highway on opening day of rifle season, to one where the only vehicles who pass now are residents. Understanding this is but a microcosm of what is taking place across the commonwealth, this tremendous decrease has nothing to do with costs of hunting of hunting, but everything to do with the availability of open space. Both farmers on the road closed their farms and started hunting clubs, this instantly took almost 2500 acres off of the available to publicly hunt land. The Collins lumber company followed suit a few years later creating 3 separate leases, totaling more than 4000 acres of open space. Over the span of about 5 years 6500 acres was wiped away from public access. We haven't seen the one "teams" from Vermont or Connecticut since the Collins Collapse (as we like to call it). If that land was open and the price tags were tripled, I'd bet they wouldn't all disappear....

One thing I've learned about hunting and hunters...its rarely license/tag fees that change folks as much as it is ALL of the rest that goes into it.....even if a careful accounting results in the very same expenditures.... 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jacobh said:


> Joe I may be but from what I've heard they're charging a extra $25 on top of the license fee and stocking less birds. Just don't see many doing it but I could be wrong. Personally I believe they'd make more money simply by raising the general licenses by $10. Not a huge increase where people won't buy but it will bring in a lot more funds. To me it's too much like targeting and punishing a certain hunting group. We all should pay not just those who want to hunt pheasants
> 
> 
> QUOTE=12-Ringer;1103702153]You just might be surprised.....PA's NAVHDA chapters are, generally-speaking, strong supporters of the plan; especially in the wake of the proposed PAGC cuts in this area. While I have not seen the specifics of this plan, my understanding is that the $25 fee is designed to offset those cuts.
> 
> I am not a very good conspiracy theorist, but I feel as though without some form of license increase, I fear this may be the tip of the iceberg.....I for one would love to see all non-resident license and tag fees tripled...that would solve some of the problem for sure and align us with many of the mid-west states...I pay more for my KS license&tag than I do for my PA 2500 acre-lease and license combined. An increase in non-resident may also have an positive effect in reducing non-resident numbers...probably not, which benefits the PAGC, but always on outside chance a few of NR groups stay home or go someplace else. Just one idea that doesn't impact the residents, yet bolsters the PAGC's ability to support all hunters.
> 
> Also maybe a crossbow tag...just a thought.
> 
> Joe


[/QUOTE]

I agree completely not the best approach $25 from the few who care or $10 from everyone is a BIG difference in the end....feel like they're throwing darts, blind folded and hoping for a bulls-eyes.....but hey, at least they're throwing right?


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

It's a combination of many things including,but not limited to,loss of access,percieved lack of deer,more deer back home,changing demographics,higher gas prices and lack of time.The world is changing.The older diehards are getting older and there's too many distractions for kids.A ten or twenty dollar increase won't deter many people but a $200 increase will deter people who only plan on hunting a few days.


----------



## dougell

[QUOTE=12

Nope,they did the only thing they could do that was under their control.


----------



## pope125

vonfoust said:


> If they tripled the NR license without Sunday hunting I don't see a whole lot of NR licenses being sold. If you start rivaling the mid-wests costs, why not go to the mid-west? Bigger bucks, hunt on Sundays. Makes a 4 day weekend worthwhile, not so in PA. The only ones coming here would be the people that grew up in PA and have some family here.
> As for pheasants, I'll pay it for now and see how it goes. My son enjoys it because there are 'Things going on' instead of just sitting in a treestand. I can and do go west for birds though, so if the program begins to slowly die out I will probably use the money for gas and hunt grouse in PA.


Just dropped $600 the other day on and Iowa tag . What suprised me was they made you buy a doe tag $125 .


----------



## Billy H

I agree completely not the best approach $25 from the few who care or $10 from everyone is a BIG difference in the end....feel like they're throwing darts, blind folded and hoping for a bulls-eyes.....but hey, at least they're throwing right?[/QUOTE]

Pheasant stamp is a dumb idea. They need to go where the hunters spend the money and that's deer. If they can implement a pheasant tag without the legislature I guess thats why they are going there. I would suggest keeping general license the same price. I would raise the cost of doe tags to 20$ for the first one and 50$ for every one an individual hunter buys after that. They'll buy em and it would add up to some good money.


----------



## jacobh

Or raise all stamp prices. Muzzleloader, archery, furbearer all that not just pheasant. God we are putting a stamp on something outback state has no native birds and we want to put a stamp on them. It's crazy. Raise archery stamps and muzzleloader if u can't change prices on licenses.


----------



## Mathias

I like your antlerless tag idea Billy. 20/50....sounds good. Maybe cut down on some of the senseless gluttony too.


----------



## Billy H

Mathias said:


> I like your antlerless tag idea Billy. 20/50....sounds good. Maybe cut down on some of the senseless gluttony too.


I think it would help with the gluttony for sure.


----------



## dougell

jacobh said:


> Or raise all stamp prices. Muzzleloader, archery, furbearer all that not just pheasant. God we are putting a stamp on something outback state has no native birds and we want to put a stamp on them. It's crazy. Raise archery stamps and muzzleloader if u can't change prices on licenses.


I've never been a big fan of put and take hunting.I suppose I may feel different if I were really into bird dogs like so many people are but I'm not.I have no issue with those who are but make them fund it.A pheasant stamp is the best way and most of those organizations support it.The pheasant stamp wasn't implemented to increase revenue to the general fund.It was put in place to save a dying program.

I wouldn't support a $20 doe tag.Not nearly enough would get killed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> I wouldn't support a $20 doe tag.Not nearly enough would get killed.



You just might be surprised, I like Billy's idea, I don't think it would impede much at all. Then again, I live in one of the regulated management areas and I've stood in line watching guysspend upwards of $200 on six dollar doe tags. I doubt all of those tags get filled each year.


----------



## dougell

It would surprise me a great deal if they sold out of tags at $20-$50/piece.You'd probably still see plenty of deer dying but there wouldn't be tags on all of them.


----------



## Billy H

I'd be willing to bet that sales in management units would be the same with the exception of some special regs areas. 

You can't have it both ways Doug. The PGC is not making it with the status quo. 7$ a tag is not enough. Deer is where the money is. You have to do something and raising fees is the only way. Twenty dollars is nothing these days, there is no reason any hunter can't scratch up twenty dollars over the course of the year. The guys that like to shot multiple doe will cough up the 50$ or more.


----------



## dougell

Billy H said:


> I'd be willing to bet that sales in management units would be the same with the exception of some special regs areas.
> 
> You can't have it both ways Doug. The PGC is not making it with the status quo. 7$ a tag is not enough. Deer is where the money is. You have to do something and raising fees is the only way. Twenty dollars is nothing these days, there is no reason any hunter can't scratch up twenty dollars over the course of the year. The guys that like to shot multiple doe will cough up the 50$ or more.


It would be interesting to see I guess.I wouldn't have a problem with it if they sold enough to keep the herd balanced.


----------



## Billy H

dougell said:


> It would be interesting to see I guess.I wouldn't have a problem with it if they sold enough to keep the herd balanced.


True it would be interesting, but the reality is that it'll never happen.


----------



## Scott Ho

I like your idea Billy. I have no doubt that you would hear some crying from the "subsistence" hunters that do not realize at $50 a tag is a bargain. In my experience these are the same guys who drive 40k brand new trucks, shoot new bows every year, have the newest greatest camo and broadheads. The list goes on and on. 

Anyway I think that PGC would see a huge uptick in revenue and still sell all the allotted tags. I would pay 25 or 50 without blinking an eye but I only buy one doe tag per year.


----------



## nicko

$20/$50 for doe tags would definitely increase revenue if hunters continue to buy the tags but you might see an uptick in the number a smaller/younger antlerless deer being taken. At $50 a pop for a 2nd tag, some may want to make sure they are getting their money's worth even if it means filling that tag with a 60 lb live weight antlerless deer.


----------



## Mathias

Has anyone down here in the southeast been out for a local gobbler yet?


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Has anyone down here in the southeast been out for a local gobbler yet?


Nope. I just don't have time this spring. My one foray up to Potter will be it for me this year.


----------



## KMiha

nicko said:


> $20/$50 for doe tags would definitely increase revenue if hunters continue to buy the tags but you might see an uptick in the number a smaller/younger antlerless deer being taken. At $50 a pop for a 2nd tag, some may want to make sure they are getting their money's worth even if it means filling that tag with a 60 lb live weight antlerless deer.


As well as for their third, fourth, fifth, tag, or however many they buy. I would gladly pay $20 a tag. $50, imo, is a lot. I'd be more than willing to do $10 for the first and then $20-$25 for each tag after.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Has anyone down here in the southeast been out for a local gobbler yet?


My Dads still out local a few mornings each week and encountering some birds that are still in the mood other mornings are dead silent (that's late season). He killed one local but has his second tag yet. 

I saw 3 toms walking across the road out of SGL last week still alive, very happy to see that trio still kicking.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Yeah I could see double the price on doe tags and I'd gladly pay it if it was like $14-20 and I would get 2 max. Just like I have no issues with the 20ish price of the second spring turkey tag 

$50 I can get doe tags cheaper in Non Resident states that would make a lot of people Irritate i'm pretty sure.


----------



## vonfoust

$25 for all doe tags. I think the charging more per doe tag is/would be tough. Do you charge more for a tag that is in a different unit? I know lots of guys that get tags for multiple units. Do you charge them more for the first tag in a unit?


----------



## jacobh

Taunto people think Pa has the cheapest license around but in Md as a nonresident rifle muzzleloader and archery I pay $181. That gets me 1 buck with each weapon and 10 does per weapon so 33 deer. Deer for deer Md is cheaper to hunt as a nonresident then a resident in Pa. I never hear them complain about not enough money down there either


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Taunto people think Pa has the cheapest license around but in Md as a nonresident rifle muzzleloader and archery I pay $181. That gets me 1 buck with each weapon and 10 does per weapon so 33 deer. Deer for deer Md is cheaper to hunt as a nonresident then a resident in Pa. I never hear them complain about not enough money down there either


Scott, Is there really that many deer down there ?


----------



## jacobh

Bob I see a lot more deer there then Pa. my son won't even hunt Pa. all he wants to do is go to Md because we always see deer. We don't shoot them all but it is fun to watch them


----------



## pope125

jacobh said:


> Bob I see a lot more deer there then Pa. my son won't even hunt Pa. all he wants to do is go to Md because we always see deer. We don't shoot them all but it is fun to watch them


How many deer on average do you see on a sit ?


----------



## Mathias

First sit down home. My project this morning went far quicker than expected. 
I have a bird answering already but he's not close....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Not a ton it's super thick where we hunt but maybe 10 a day. Had some good bucks on cam 2 seasons ago but never put cams outnlast year. I let Jake shoot away and I just watch so we take a couple deer a year down there but we don't over kill. We're allowed 33 deer but we only take about 3-4 a season and then about 1-2 up here and we are set for the year. Truthfully around Pa we may not shoot any as the numbers are low where I am. Md can definately fill my freezer and still produce years and years. I've been on our lease for 10 years now and we always see a good amount of deer


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Scott, Is there really that many deer down there ?


Some places that I have been to along the Eastern Shore are loaded and loaded with biggun's too....just really tough to get access and many leases have strange rules like join the lease and you pay per spot...for example, the lease may be 3000 acres but you join in $300 increments, each increment gets you a few acres that is "YOUR SPOT".

Scott could likely elaborate....

I am hoping to land on a farm outside of Chestertown...not holding my breath, but just established a connection that I hope leads to something more....we'll see...not a lease, just a farm where I might be able to get permission (imagine that novel idea)

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> First sit down home. My project this morning went far quicker than expected.
> I have a bird answering already but he's not close....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Get after him....go Matt!


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Some places that I have been to along the Eastern Shore are loaded and loaded with biggun's too....just really tough to get access and many leases have strange rules like join the lease and you pay per spot...for example, the lease may be 3000 acres but you join in $300 increments, each increment gets you a few acres that is "YOUR SPOT".
> 
> Scott could likely elaborate....
> 
> I am hoping to land on a farm outside of Chestertown...not holding my breath, but just established a connection that I hope leads to something more....we'll see...not a lease, just a farm where I might be able to get permission (imagine that novel idea)
> 
> Joe


They kill some good ones along the Eastern Shore area .


----------



## Mathias

He's getting closer. Last bird I killed here couple years back went down the same way.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh

Joe correct I have 1500 acres almost nobody really hunts it but me and my family. $300 gets u a couple hundred yds to yourself so I have 2 spots side by side and my stepdad has them across the sand road so we have a huge section to ourselves nobody is allowed in. Lots of nice deer and quiet. Literally sand roads so u hear and see nobody!!! Our property is in Worcester and wicomico counties


----------



## jacobh

We are on the eastern shore and yes some real big bucks. This year opening day of muzzleloader my son had a big buck right at daylight in our shooting lane facing us. He was 80 yds and all u could see is white rack well he was on him and was waiting for him to turn broadide and he quick spun around and was gone. Was proud he didn't take a head on shot although he's a good shot just wasn't worth it. But we never did see him again. That said there are bad genetixs too. My stepdad shot a big buck last year the one side was a big 4 other side was a 2" spike. Not broke just poor genetics so he took him out. But man seeing deer makes kids light up. We take some kids down and haven't found one who didn't have a blast down there


----------



## dougell

Pa is cheap.What you get with Pa is several million acres of public land.


----------



## Mathias

Nice bird called him right in. No ground blind, as access was questionable until recently. Hung up 20 yards above me, visible through the vegetation. Ultimately he walked between me and my deke around 9 yards. Couldn't draw as he never turned to look at her. He was uncomfortable and it showed. Back into the hollow he went gobbling away. Maybe Tuesday....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Nice bird called him right in. No ground blind, as access was questionable until recently. Hung up 20 yards above me, visible through the vegetation. Ultimately he walked between me and my deke around 9 yards. Couldn't draw as he never turned to look at her. He was uncomfortable and it showed. Back into the hollow he went gobbling away. Maybe Tuesday....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Awesome...sounds like an exciting morning!!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Fast hour anyways. Ground blind and he was mine. I contemplated head shooting him....propably should have. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

jacobh said:


> Taunto people think Pa has the cheapest license around but in Md as a nonresident rifle muzzleloader and archery I pay $181. That gets me 1 buck with each weapon and 10 does per weapon so 33 deer. Deer for deer Md is cheaper to hunt as a nonresident then a resident in Pa. I never hear them complain about not enough money down there either


NY isn't bad either they recently came way down I used to pay almost double for NR tags never worried then when it got cheaper I said now I can afford a 3rd states lol but never find the time.


----------



## jtkratzer

Been off the forum for a while, got back from a trip to Africa a few weeks ago and got around to making a bunch of venison brats. Used three seasoning kits from Owens BBQ - bacon cheeseburger, Philly cheese steak and bacon ranch. Bacon ranch was my least favorite, quite heavy on the salt/sodium. I added a pound of smoked bacon and cheddar cheese to the burger variety and a pound of provolone to the cheese steak version. Quite tasty, made about 40 pounds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Buddy of mine (fellow PA guy) finally got his first P&Y bear. He's been sending updates from the stand and was super stoked when this giant walked in. Says he has the hunt on film, not sure if he means he did it or the Outfitter did? He's been on several Bear hunts and has had nothing but great things to say about this crew in Manitoba (Steeprock River)


















Happy for him!

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Buddy of mine (fellow PA guy) finally got his first P&Y bear. He's been sending updates from the stand and was super stoked when this giant walked in. Says he has the hunt on film, not sure if he means he did it or the Outfitter did? He's been on several Bear hunts and has had nothing but great things to say about this crew in Manitoba (Steeprock River)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for him!
> 
> Joe


Congrats to your Buddy , nice bear !


----------



## pope125

Just got these pictures yesterday from the taxi , close to being done . Bear I killed last May in BC .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> View attachment 5952801
> View attachment 5952809
> View attachment 5952809
> Just got these pictures yesterday from the taxi , close to being done . Bear I killed last May in BC .


Awesome Bob....how big is that bear you got?

Joe


----------



## schlep1967

Subject change..... What is the skeleton that is laying in the Hanover Eagles nest from?


----------



## pope125

Joe, was not a huge bear 6'7" but it was a spot & stalk hunt and it was a great hunt . Bear was just out of hibernation so it had a great cape . Sure you can kill way bigger bears over bait , but i am happy with it .


----------



## 12-Ringer

schlep1967 said:


> Subject change..... What is the skeleton that is laying in the Hanover Eagles nest from?
> View attachment 5952825


Can't be sure, but looks like a fish of some kind....

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome Bob....how big is that bear you got?
> 
> Joe


Also the picture is awesome of your buddies bear , also had a great cape will look awesome whatever he decides to do with it.


----------



## Mathias

Schlep, my guess would be a fish as well.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, was not a huge bear 6'7" but it was a spot & stalk hunt and it was a great hunt . Bear was just out of hibernation so it had a great cape . Sure you can kill way bigger bears over bait , but i am happy with it .


Nice, I don't have a lot of experience so it was hard to judge. My buddies taped out at 6'10" with 19 7/8" skull. I believe he told me that the the skull dries about a 1/2" smaller. Either way it makes the 18" P&Y minimum and he is very happy. He has pics from the same bear last fall when it was estimated to be almost 100lbs heavier. I believe he said the bear weighed 425lbs, not sure if that is dressed or not as I don't know much about bear hunting. One other guy in camp fullfilled his lifelong dream of dropping a full blonde. My buddy said this guy bear hunts all over the world and said this was the best color-phased bear he's ever taken. I don't know the guy so I cut him out of the photo....I don't know much about bear hunting, but this is a very cool looking bear.....










Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Nice, I don't have a lot of experience so it was hard to judge. My buddies taped out at 6'10" with 19 7/8" skull. I believe he told me that the the skull dries about a 1/2" smaller. Either way it makes the 18" P&Y minimum and he is very happy. He has pics from the same bear last fall when it was estimated to be almost 100lbs heavier. I believe he said the bear weighed 425lbs, not sure if that is dressed or not as I don't know much about bear hunting. One other guy in camp fullfilled his lifelong dream of dropping a full blonde. My buddy said this guy bear hunts all over the world and said this was the best color-phased bear he's ever taken. I don't know the guy so I cut him out of the photo....I don't know much about bear hunting, but this is a very cool looking bear.....
> 
> 
> Joe



Bears are very very hard to judge for sure ! Thats a real good bear , for sure size wise and weight . My bear was around 325 , was just out of hiberation he still had hair between his toes . I killed a few bears would love to kill a color phase bear for sure . I have been doing some research about doing some bear hunting in New Jersey this fall .


----------



## pope125

Joe, not sure what your buddy is doing with his bear or if he even has a Taxidermist . I have a guy that does some awesome work on bears suppose to be the best .


----------



## dougell

definately get a good taxidermist.Not all bear mounts are created equal,same as with cats.Deer are pretty easy but you want to research and spend the required loot on a bear or cat.


----------



## pope125

dougell said:


> definately get a good taxidermist.Not all bear mounts are created equal,same as with cats.Deer are pretty easy but you want to research and spend the required loot on a bear or cat.


If you or anyone wants to look at some great bear mounts check out this guys work it is exceptional . Dennis Harris, The Artistry of Wildlife


----------



## nicko

I know nothing about bear mounts but the face detail on yours looks great Bob.


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> I know nothing about bear mounts but the face detail on yours looks great Bob.


Thanks Nick !!! Thru the years and a bunch of research and talking to people I don't use the same taxi for everything . IMHO, I don't think most taxidermist are good at mounting all animals. I try to find the best or one of the best for that specific animal I am mounting . I thought that having a guy mounting and , animal that was not close to home was a big mistake , but found out it was not . I have had guys text me and say you have a good whitetail taxi , and I say yes , give them the number and where he's from , then find out they are not interested cause he is not close . There are good taxidermist all over , but there are a few that are way better than most out there . It all comes down to what makes you happy , I want a taxidermist that makes this work look lifelike . I hear it so many times, well my taxidermist get my stuff back in 6 months , there is a reason for that .


----------



## Billy H

pope125 said:


> If you or anyone wants to look at some great bear mounts check out this guys work it is exceptional . Dennis Harris, The Artistry of Wildlife


Take this advise. I've seen Bobs mounts first hand. Some truly incredible work.


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> Take this advise. I've seen Bobs mounts first hand. Some truly incredible work.


Thanks Billy !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, not sure what your buddy is doing with his bear or if he even has a Taxidermist . I have a guy that does some awesome work on bears suppose to be the best .


Send me the info in PM as he's looking for someone and $$ isn't really an issue for this guy.

Never mind I see the Harris reference above...

Curious, is he the same guy who did your Bobcat?

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Send me the info in PM as he's looking for someone and $$ isn't really an issue for this guy.
> 
> Never mind I see the Harris reference above...
> 
> Curious, is he the same guy who did your Bobcat?
> 
> Joe


Joe , its a different guy . Dennis is probably the best in the business with mounting bears , take a look at his work and you'll be impressed .


----------



## dougell

pope125 said:


> Thanks Nick !!! Thru the years and a bunch of research and talking to people I don't use the same taxi for everything . IMHO, I don't think most taxidermist are good at mounting all animals. I try to find the best or one of the best for that specific animal I am mounting . I thought that having a guy mounting and , animal that was not close to home was a big mistake , but found out it was not . I have had guys text me and say you have a good whitetail taxi , and I say yes , give them the number and where he's from , then find out they are not interested cause he is not close . There are good taxidermist all over , but there are a few that are way better than most out there . It all comes down to what makes you happy , I want a taxidermist that makes this work look lifelike . I hear it so many times, well my taxidermist get my stuff back in 6 months , there is a reason for that .


I agree with that.There a big taxidermist down the road from my house who averages 400 deer/yr at $450 and you get your mount back by July.I personally think his deer are great and had him do 2 the last few years that came out beautiful.I also had him do a turkey for my son that also turned out really good,Bear and cats are a different story though.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Happy Memorial Day weekend to all u guys!!


----------



## nicko

Great vid clips LTG. The quality and clarity is great. Which Browning model cam are you using?


----------



## Mathias

Hey, thanks for sharing, I enjoyed that.
No birds gobbling up here last 2 days :sad: Sat a bit this morning. May try later this afternoon too.
Clover plots are doing well despite the competition from the grasses and plantain. If it ever dries out I can spray them.


----------



## Mathias

Sage in heaven.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Great vid clips LTG. The quality and clarity is great. Which Browning model cam are you using?


Thanks! Mostly Recon Force FHD, also have a Spec Ops FHD.


----------



## nicko

LetThemGrow said:


> Thanks! Mostly Recon Force FHD, also have a Spec Ops FHD.


Thanks for the info. I am due to upgrade my cams and will definitely look into these.

Matt, looks like a happy pup there.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Thanks for the info. I am due to upgrade my cams and will definitely look into these.
> 
> Matt, looks like a happy pup there.


I've heard that the new Extreme models are 60fps which should be an improvement. Be interesting to see if picture quality still lags behind Bushnell.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Took the family camping over the weekend and had work meeting out of town this week but had the chance to get a youth hunter and her father from my Church out in PA for one last turkey hunt Friday morning before I have to pack up the calls and think about Archery season. Roosted birds the night before and planned to get right under them given they still had hens. We settled in by 4:30 and I started picking out the little black blobs in the trees near by, everything was perfect as the first crow flew over head at 5:18 and 3 birds gobbled back. It was then that Laney leans over and whispers to her father, "Dad, don't be mad but I forgot to put my contacts in this morning" lol

We have a bird strutting in a Maple tree 26yds from us and the hunter is as blind as a bat, I chuckled about as loud as I dared and told Doug that when the close bird puts his fan up again to raise his gun onto his knee it was next batter up at this point. The other two gobblers and the bulk of the hens flew down over a rise, a fly down cackle made the gobblers lose their mind for a full minute but the bird in front was still in the tree. A few yelps and cackle over the shoulder gave him just enough to think he might have a secret hen all to himself and and thumped off the limb in strut right in front of us. Done before 6am just the way I like it










Now I have to figure deer out something I'm not nearly as good at, If only I could get bucks to announce their current locations from a few hundred yards lol


----------



## nicko

You're the man taunto. Congrtats and great pic.


----------



## Billy H

Great season you had Taunto congrats. Your post are very inspirational. Perhaps next year I'll dust off the turkey gear and take a kid hunting.Grandsons are a bit too young yet. 

I am dumbfounded that a couple of the other seasoned Turkey guys on this thread did not connect.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Well done Taunto! Of course opening day I took someone looking for their first longbeard...and the gobblers didn't make a peep and were AWOL. Had a few hens fly down and feed past. Wish I knew more about turkey hunting. I just try to put myself in areas they travel and hope for the best.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> ....
> 
> I am dumbfounded that a couple of the other seasoned Turkey guys on this thread did not connect.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Why do you say that?


Just read through the thread.


----------



## Mathias

Last day.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Last day.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Yep. The 2016-17 season is coming to a close. I better go get the 2017-18 thread started.


----------



## PAbigbear

After 12 days of chasing this guy around the mountain with my bow he finally slipped up today at 0840. He wasn't the limbhanger I was expecting when I rolled him over but a very special bird that caps off a season to remember.


----------



## nicko

Congrats bigbear! Way to close the season out on a high note.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> After 12 days of chasing this guy around the mountain with my bow he finally slipped up today at 0840. He wasn't the limbhanger I was expecting when I rolled him over but a very special bird that caps off a season to remember.


Good beard on that one big bear

I've been certain I was dead locked in the chess match for the ages with the oldest wisest turkey before and was certain once victorious he would reward me with 1.5in dager spurs only to find he was a cagy 2yr old just doing what unpredictable turkeys do to survive.

I try and make those birds a little extra dead to discourage such behavioral patterns but there's always more. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

TauntoHawk said:


> Good beard on that one big bear
> 
> I've been certain I was dead locked in the chess match for the ages with the oldest wisest turkey before and was certain once victorious he would reward me with 1.5in dager spurs only to find he was a cagy 2yr old just doing what unpredictable turkeys do to survive.
> 
> I try and make those birds a little extra dead to discourage such behavioral patterns but there's always more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I may have been too late. I walked up on one of his ladies on my way out with 8 poults. I am having a hard time believing he is 2 even though those spurs would likely suggest that. I chased a bird last year in the same hollow that acted the same exact way. He'd gobble like crazy, come screaming in to 50 and wouldn't budge, look at me, putt and gobble walking away.

I tried my best to tag one with my bow but boogered it up a bunch of times. No blind, no decoys, public land, pressured birds are hard. After sitting through 3 thunderstorms yesterday he broke me. I had him going at 130 when another storm rolled through and couldn't get him going again afterwards. I grabbed my little 870 20 gauge this morning and was able to take my first bird with it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

PAbigbear said:


> I may have been too late. I walked up on one of his ladies on my way out with 8 poults. I am having a hard time believing he is 2 even though those spurs would likely suggest that. I chased a bird last year in the same hollow that acted the same exact way. He'd gobble like crazy, come screaming in to 50 and wouldn't budge, look at me, putt and gobble walking away.
> 
> I tried my best to tag one with my bow but boogered it up a bunch of times. No blind, no decoys, public land, pressured birds are hard. After sitting through 3 thunderstorms yesterday he broke me. I had him going at 130 when another storm rolled through and couldn't get him going again afterwards. I grabbed my little 870 20 gauge this morning and was able to take my first bird with it.


Did he have any amber colors in his beard or at the tip?? Or is each strand jet black throughout? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

All black


----------



## vonfoust

TauntoHawk said:


> Took the family camping over the weekend and had work meeting out of town this week but had the chance to get a youth hunter and her father from my Church out in PA for one last turkey hunt Friday morning before I have to pack up the calls and think about Archery season. Roosted birds the night before and planned to get right under them given they still had hens. We settled in by 4:30 and I started picking out the little black blobs in the trees near by, everything was perfect as the first crow flew over head at 5:18 and 3 birds gobbled back. It was then that Laney leans over and whispers to her father, "Dad, don't be mad but I forgot to put my contacts in this morning" lol
> 
> We have a bird strutting in a Maple tree 26yds from us and the hunter is as blind as a bat, I chuckled about as loud as I dared and told Doug that when the close bird puts his fan up again to raise his gun onto his knee it was next batter up at this point.


Ha ha! I have a similar one from two years ago. Get my son up and on the drive he's back asleep as usual. We get set up in a likely spot and i start calling. A coyote makes its way slowly in, crouching, not sure. I tell my son to get ready and shoot the coyote when he gets close enough. My son is about ten feet in front of me. I keep waiting, waiting, he doesn't even have the gun up yet. It's obvious he'snot even looking int he right direction, and then starts to fidget around. 
I finally shoot, rolling the coyote. We get packed up to move to another spot, a couple hundred yards in he says "Yeah, um Dad you know it's really early when you wake me up right?" 
"Yes"
"Well, um I forgot to put my contacts in this morning"
"When did you realize that"
"Well when we were walking down I realized I couldn't see anything, but I still wanted to hunt."

He said he saw a bit of a brown spot when I shot the coyote, that's it. We went to breakfast.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I guess it's easy to forget even the simplest of tasks when there's a 3:30am wake up call. 

It worked out well the girls dad doesn't get the chance to pull the trigger much with his two hunting age kids so it was his first in a few years 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Great season Taunto, you put forth substantial effort and it paid off nicely!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Mathias said:


> Great season Taunto, you put forth substantial effort and it paid off nicely!


Thanks man, turkeys are my passion but it's time to switch over and attempt to figure out deer now


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can't believe how fast the season comes and goes...other than the Youth Hunt, I was able to make it out one-day in Hickory Run. 

It really is the fact that my daughter hasn't been navigating the daily chemotherapy regiment all that well this spring that caused a shift in priorities. As much as I love to be in the woods chasing whatever, I love my family more; trying to be there for everyone is exhausting. I am very thankful that I was able to carve time for just my wife and I (even it was just three days) and just my son and I (2-days- he wanted to fish for Stripers instead of turkey hunt), as it is a bit tougher than I thought. As you might imagine much of our daily routine revolves around my daughter and I feel as though part of my responsibility it to be sure its not all about her. I thought we would take a family trip to Potter for the Memorial Day weekend, but the family wanted to head to the beach. The girls spent much of it building/planting a garden and I sat on the deck and admired. Pop was in Potter for the weekend and the weather sucked anyway (again!!).


















Just like it should be, my turkey success was directly proportional to my efforts; this spring those efforts were pretty poor. Driving 90-minutes at 3:30AM to a State Park hoping turkey are hanging around where they did last year isn't a formula that I'd say often results in success...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Sometimes there's more important things in life Joe.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Joe, have to take care of the family foremost

I sure feel more rested now that its June, turkey season turns a switch on for me and it doesn't involve much sleep, often getting up at 3:30 just to hunt until 7 and drive to work, pick the kids at daycare still get the spring chores done. I hunted 15 mornings/days this spring in 3 states because of an extremely understanding wife, had gobblers inside 50yds on 12 of those. Fortunate enough to have watched 8 birds do the flop and unfortunately 3 more fly away (one miss was mine). 

Next thing on my Radar is a trip to Idaho in October, I hear elk are just like Giant turkeys lol.


----------



## tyepsu

I would have to say the 2016/2017 season has been one of the more memorable hunting seasons. I was able to take a decent buck and turkey in PA (both gun sorry) and then on Monday I was fortunate to take my first black bear with a bow in Ontario, Canada. Looking forward to what I hope is an even better 2017/2018 season.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Congrats!!


----------



## nicko

Life is what happens when you are busy making plans Joe. And sometimes, hunting just ends up being not all that important. I spent more time thinking about turkeys and turkey hunting than actually hunting them. Family and work and school stuff......if there's room after that, then maybe I can fit hunting in.

Great season tyepsu. Congrats!!


----------



## BowhunterT100

Congrats on a great season tyepsu


----------



## LetThemGrow

Spent day on mulching duty...time to relax now.


----------



## nicko

Love the seating around the fire pit. Looks like a great place to spend some evenings.


----------



## nicko

Just got this in the mail today. Now all they need to do is expand this requirement to all deer tags purchased.


----------



## LetThemGrow

nicko said:


> Just got this in the mail today. Now all they need to do is expand this requirement to all deer tags purchased.


Agreed, been wanting this for years. And bring back private land bonus tags.


----------



## Mathias

Berks 'yote









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

TauntoHawk said:


> Next thing on my Radar is a trip to Idaho in October, I hear elk are just like Giant turkeys lol.


A lot of similarities. Call to locate and to bring them in. Cover a lot of ground. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're going to have a blast given how much of a turkey addict you are. There's nothing much more exciting than a rut crazed bull IMO with his eyes rolled back, snot flying and ripping off an ear piercing bugle.


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Berks 'yote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Which part of Berks county Matt? I do most of my hunting in Mount Penn and luckily I have yet to see a coyote there or a sign of any.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I have seen yotes in Berks county SGL278, birdsboro reservoir, and lake ontelanee as well as SGL156 Lancaster/Lebanon counties. I've called them in during turkey season at least once last 3 years in these areas. Becoming way to common for my liking

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Nick, Pike Township.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Signing out here...thanks for new thread.


----------



## nicko

Yep, time to consider this one closed and put to bed.


----------



## AjPUNISHER

*"Yep, time to consider this one closed and put to bed. "
*
I'm a bit late.......and sorry i'm reviving this old thread!

But......
As per usual the last few years, i make it a point to go turkey hunting the last day (the last hurrah, so to speak)......and filled my 2nd tag, while hunting the gamelands a few minutes from my house.

Not surprised by either, but I didn't see another hunter or hear any gobbling what so ever. The rain may have played a strong role in both aspects.

I went in VERY early(earliest of the entire season infact)...and got half soaked by a downpour around 5am. 45 minutes the later the rain had passed and so had any thoughts of mine as to hearing a gobble on the roost. 

Fast forward till 8am, The fog was finally lifting and the sun coming out. I was a bit cold/wet and thinking of finding some sun to sit in around 8:20am when i heard a hen calling in the distance......i listened for a bit then answered her back. 
She came closer and got more agitated as i mimicked her. Soon after i quit calling...a lone hen slowly walked past me still singing the chorus. I stayed motionless as she went past me to my left and then out of sight. 

Almost 5 minutes later she was still at it, when i looked to my right and saw a longbeard emerge, pecking the ground and peering around the woods in the same area where i 1st saw the hen. He was atleast mildly amused with all the hen talk, and mustered an iffy 1/4 strut between pecks, before he continued his slow as molasses stroll towards the hen.

Spurs are bit smaller than my #1 this season but 1-1/4"s ain't half bad. :wink:


This puts a cap on my 2016-2017 season:
bow buck
shotgun fall gobbler
rifle doe
bow spring gobbler
shotgun spring gobbler


----------

